#  > Islam >  > Islam en meer >  Waarom geloof jij in God?

## maartenn100

Denk eens ernstig en redelijk na over deze vraag: 
Hoe komt het dat jij in God gelooft of Allah en niet in boedha? 
Hoe komt het dat jij niet diegene bent die Jezus als de zoon van God ziet? 
Denk eens goed na hoe het komt dat je niet gelooft in een dansende olifant, die schaars gekleed rondloopt met verschillende poten (Vishnou) waar hindoes bij zweren als jij bij jouw profeet?

Hoe komt dat als je diep en ernstig gaat nadenken over deze fundamentele en redelijke vragen, tot een onthutsende en misschien wel 'ontwakende' vaststelling komt. En die je kan wakkerschudden uit een soort gelovige trance. 

Het antwoord is heel eenvoudig: omdat je niet in Calcutta bent geboren, want anders geloofde je nu in Vishnou.
Of omdat je niet in Nepal geboren bent, anders ging je naar de tempel om offers te brengen aan boedha, zoals je ouders dat je hebben geleerd hoe je dat volgens de traditie moet doen.
Of omdat je niet in een of andere indianenstam geboren bent, want anders had je de heilige vuurberg aanbeden.
Of omdat je niet eeuwen terug bij de vikingen leefde, anders had je nu met dezelfde ijver als je jouw islam beleeft, in Odin gelooft, de god van de dichtkunst die de magie van de runen aan de wereld. En aan diens vrouw Frigg. Je zou hardnekkig op dit forum Thor met de hamer verdedigen, de god van de donder. 
En in Frey als de god van de voorspoed die mensen en dieren vruchtbaar maakt. 

Denk nu nog eens opnieuw ernstig na over de vraag: waarom geloof jij in Allah?
Omdat jij bij moslims bent opgegroeid en dat je cultuur is, die je familie ook navolgt zoals ook hun ouders voor hen deden.

Maar zeker niet omdat jouw god echter zou zijn dan Vishnou, boedha, Zeus, Poseidon, en andere goden van andere mensen zoals jij, je familie en jullie voorouders.

Was je toevallig in Calcutta geboren had je nu net in de bhagavatgita gelezen, het boek van de hindoes, waar volgens jou, je familie en omgeving bijgevolg alles in geopenbaard stond. Je zou ervoor willen sterven (bij wijze van spreken) om een nieuweling te vertellen wie de werkelijke goden en godinnen in deze wereld zijn! 

Bij je stamgenoten, die de vuurberg en de Zongodin aanbidden, zou je je met veel vuur aansluiten bij de rituelen en je zou elke andere bewering van de hand wijzen die zou stellen, dat de Vuurberg geen eigen 'zin' heeft en niet kan beslissen of er iemand sterft. Je zou hard samen met je familie proberen de rituelen zo goed mogelijk uitvoeren opdat de Vuurberg je goedgezind zou zijn. Wanneer Hij weer zou spuwen zou je je samen met je familie afvragen wie er wat fout had gedaan.

Kijk naar de oude Egyptenaren hoe ze pyramiden bouwden met enorme mankracht voor hun goden! Je zou er maar eens moeten hebben getwijfeld aan het bestaan van de hemelgod Osiris, aan zijn broer Seth, en Bal, god van donder en oorlog. In crisistijden werden er echter ook mensenoffers aan de Bal gegeven. Dikwijls waren dat kinderen omdat men geacht werd het eerstgeborene te schenken aan de godheid om diens zegen af te smeken. Zo zei hun koran, bijbel of thorah dat ze moesten handelen, en de mensen geloofden er minstens even vlijtig in dan jij in je bijbel, thorah of koran. De Egyptenaren hebben prachtige rituelen rond hun doden (mumificeren, wijn en eten in de sarcofaag leggen), allemaal volgens de voorschriften van hun heilige teksten (papyrusrollen met hirogliefen)


Denk hier allemaal eens ernstig over na, en bekijk jouw godsdienst eens kritisch met het oog van iemand die de wereld bekijkt en eeuwen en millenia van menselijk samenleven overschouwt. (dat vraagt een beetje wijsheid van jouw kant en vooral inlevingsvermogen in de zienswijze van andere volkeren, zodat je ontdekt wat je gemeenschappelijk hebt met hen).

Probeer eens denkbeeldig uit je culturele nest te komen en naar alle mensen in de wereld te kijken en hoe en met welke gelijksoortige verhalen over geheel anders uitziende goden ze opgroeiden. 

Daarom geloof je in Allah, omdat je in die richting bent opgevoed, en een jongen of meisje elders ter wereld krijgt andere verhalen te horen die met dezelfde kracht worden verdedigd als het verhaal waar jij in groot gebracht wordt.

Wat doet jou bijgevolg besluiten dat jouw geloof meer 'waar' zou zijn dan andermans tegenovergestelde geloof?

Denk daar eens ernstig over na, over deze filosofische vraag.

Succes
en vreedzame groetjes
Maarten

----------


## ronald

Gd heeft al in het begin verschillende mensen, verschillende groepen, verschillende volkeren verschillende boodschappen gezonden die allen deel zijn uit Zijn Eenheid. Het is dus niet verwonderlijk dat wij mensen het universalistische in onze Gdsdienst moeten inbedden. Voor onze eigen groep gelden deze regels en tradities die in de lijn van het monotheisme liggen en voor de andere groep andere die eveneens in de lijn van het monotheistische liggen. Deze universalistische kijk schijnt in de praktijk moeilijk actueel te blijven omdat de mens in zijn eigen kleine wereld zijn eigen houvast denkt de verstevigen door die boven alle anderen te plaatsen zodat andere tradities en Gdsdiensten worden overruled.

----------


## maartenn100

Ten eerste Ronald, bedankt voor je antwoord.
Maar ik zal de vraag nog eens herhalen: Waarom denk je dat jijzelf gelooft in de god waarin je gelooft (hetzij een christelijke, hetzij Allah, hetzij Jahweh) met de daarbijhorende boeken. Wat denk jij dat heeft gemaakt dat jij net die god en dat boek heiliger vond dan de anderen?

*Je moet gewoon naar je ouders kijken en dan weet je waarom je denkt zoals je denkt. Je bent gebrainwashed door je voorouders.* 


Het antwoord dat ik gaf was dat wanneer je ergens anders of in een ander tijdperk was geboren, je misschien een overtuigd boedhist of hindoe of Griekse godenaanbidder was. Afhankelijk van waar je ouders en de mensen rond je in geloofden.

Dus dat is de enige reden. (kijk naar de wereld en hoe volkeren leven en denken).

Waar staat dat, hoe weet je dat jouw god (de christelijke?, Allah?, welke god bedoel je?) boodschappen heeft gezonden naar alle volkeren?
En wordt je hierbovenstaande verklaring gedeeld door het merendeel van je geloofsgroep? Of is het hoe jij persoonlijk erover denkt of 'aanneemt'?
Ikzelf neem aan dat het jouw persoonlijke (poging tot) verklaring is, en dat iemand anders misschien iets anders had kunnen zeggen. Of niet? 

En als jouw god boodschappen heeft gezonden? Hoe weet jij dat dan? Waar las je dat? Hoe zagen die boodschappen er dan uit? Waarom heeft Hij dat niet voor alle volkeren even duidelijk gedaan dan en voor de jouwe toevallig wel? Staat een bepaald volk dan op een beter blaadje bij deze god en de anderen niet zodat zij de boodschap verschillend interpreteren?

----------


## ronald

> _Geplaatst door maartenn100_ 
> *Ten eerste Ronald, bedankt voor je antwoord.
> Maar ik zal de vraag nog eens herhalen: Waarom denk je dat jijzelf gelooft in de god waarin je gelooft (hetzij een christelijke, hetzij Allah, hetzij Jahweh) met de daarbijhorende boeken. Wat denk jij dat heeft gemaakt dat jij net die god en dat boek heiliger vond dan de anderen? 
> 
> Het antwoord dat ik gaf was dat wanneer je ergens anders of in een ander tijdperk was geboren, je misschien een overtuigd boedhist of hindoe of Griekse godenaanbidder was. Afhankelijk van waar je ouders en de mensen rond je in geloofden.
> 
> Dus dat is de enige reden. (kijk naar de wereld en hoe volkeren leven en denken).
> 
> Waar staat dat, hoe weet je dat jouw god (de christelijke?, Allah?, welke god bedoel je?) boodschappen heeft gezonden naar alle volkeren?
> ...



Ik geloof in Gd omdat ik binnen de joodse wereld ben opgevoed en wij de traditie hebben van duizenden jaren die teruggaat naar het begin van Abraham, Isaac en Jacov en bij de berg Sinai waren mijn voorvaderen aanwezig en zij hebben deze kennis en traditie doorgegeven. Voor ons is het alsof wij zelf bij de openbaring op de berg Sinai aanwezig waren en niet zozeer geloven maar weten. Het vertrouwen en geloof in de oprechtheid van mijn voorouders is voor mij een gegeven. Het is dus duidelijk dat mijn omgeving mij heeft bepaald en ook zal bepalen. In mijn reactie gaf ik juist aan dat een geloof of Gdsdienst universalistisch moet zijn omdat er meerdere wegen zijn die naar Gd leiden. Voor mij mijn Jodendom en voor anderen wat zij hebben. Het zou veel te gemakkelijk zijn om "mijn gelijk te halen of bewijzen" over andere geloven. Maar dat is niet de essentie van geloven. Anderen hebben hun tradities en we zullen zo nooit een eigen gezamelijk doel nastreven laat staan bij elkaar komen. Als ik ergens in Afrika zou zijn geboren zou dat hoogstwaarschijnlijk inderdaad anders zijn geweest. Dat was niet het geval. De wetenschap dat anderen dat wel zijn vraagt een vorm van respect naar die andere toe, die helaas weinigen kunnen opbrengen vanwege het "eigen gelijk" dat men denkt te moeten nastreven. Enheid in verscheidenheid is het motto.

----------


## maartenn100

Wel Ronald, ik had u eerst verkeerd begrepen. Mijn excuses daarvoor. Ik geef je volkomen gelijk wat betreft het respect hebben voor andere overtuigingen. Maar de vraag, die ik daarbij kom te stellen is hoe het komt dat rationeel denkende mensen bij het zien van verschillende overtuigingen in verschillende tradities m.b.t. goden en een god niet het geheel plaatje beginnen door te hebben:

beginnen die mensen niet het gemeenschappelijke te zien en de verschillen? 

Zien ze niet dat hun behoefte aan het goed willen inrichten van de samenleving en de menselijkheid hun gemeenschappelijke betrachtingen zijn en dat enkel hun goden (als ze die al hebben) verschillen?
Is dat niet de wijze les uit de geschiedenis (transtemporeel) en de geologische spreiding (transgeografisch) van volkeren?

_Het zijn niet onze goden of god, maar onze menselijkheid die we wilden doorgeven..._ 

Volgens mij is de essentie van elke godsdienst geweest: het goed inrichten van de samenleving. Het kunnen plaatsen van verschillende gebeurtenissen in het leven van mensen als betekenisvol en het bewust zin willen geven aan onzekerheden in de wereld. Regels en omgangsvormen aan de groep, stam enz... opleggen opdat men van geboorte tot de dood een min of meer voorspelbaar goede manier van omgaan met anderen en de wereld had. Dat blijkt ook uit onderzoek van verschillende culturen door antropologen.

Maw, niet alle wegen leiden naar de goden volgens mij, maar wel al deze wegen leiden naar de menselijkheid, respect voor elkaar, broederschap enz... naar een 'humanisme', waar de menselijkheid centraal kwam te staan telkens weer. Hier en daar met gruwelijke rituelen, waar een godheid zware offers vroeg, dan weer een maatschappij waar veel meer liefde en tolerantie kon, omdat de traditie dat toeliet. Maw, men had geluk met zijn goden of ongeluk. 

Volgens mij zal binnenkort de mensheid zien dat ze dus niet haar goden gemeenschappelijk heeft, maar wel haar menszijn. En in Europa heeft men dat reeds door (doordat verschillende godsdiensten samenkomen). Dat het gaat om 'humanisme' en dat de goden de mooie door mensen gemaakte verhalen errond geweest zijn. Die inderdaad soms voor gruwelen en afslachten van de 'andere' godenaanbidders heeft gezorgd doorheen de geschiedenis en vandaag ook nog bij sommige groepen mensen 'het eigen gelijk' boven dat van de andere doet stellen, zoals je terecht stelt.

Ik vertel hier later meer over.





(ik zal daar later uitgebreider op terugkomen).

----------


## maartenn100

hmmm... blijkbaar weinig gelovigen die over deze redenering ernstig willen nadenken. Jammer, want deze topic is volgens mij een belangrijke om zinvol over de godsdiensten en religies, riten en ceremonin rond goden en godinnen in de wereld na te denken.
Dit is een uitnodiging tot eerlijk en ernstig nadenken over het fenomeen 'waarom geloof ik dit of dat in 'gods'naam'?

----------


## IbnRushd

> _Geplaatst door maartenn100_


Een aantal misvattingen:

Boeddha is geen God, en wordt ook niet 'aanbeden'. Sterker, boeddhisme is geen godsdienst, maar een filosofische levensbeschouwing.

Die dansende olifant heet Ganesha, de zoon van Shiva en Parvati.

Vishnu heeft geen verschillende 'poten', maar wordt vaak afgebeeld met vier armen, waarmee hij een trompetschelp, een lotusbloem, een discus en een knuppel vasthoudt, die diverse mythologische eigenschappen van deze god verbeelden.

De veda's zijn de oudste geschriften van het hindoesme en heeft het meest aanzien. Meer wordt de verhalen in 't boek Mahabharata gelezen, waaronder Bhagavad gita een onderdeel van is. Maar ik begrijp je strekking wel hoor.  :Smilie: 

De godsdienst van de Egyptenaren stond niet vastgelegd in dogma's. Wel hadden ze het dodenboek ('kitb al Mayyitun').

Waarom ik in een God geloof? Omdat ik mij daarbij beter voel. Bezie het maar als een troonstuk dat mijn leven compleet maakt.

Waarom geloof jij niet in een Schepper?

----------


## ronald

> _Geplaatst door maartenn100_ 
> *Wel Ronald, ik had u eerst verkeerd begrepen. Mijn excuses daarvoor. Ik geef je volkomen gelijk wat betreft het respect hebben voor andere overtuigingen. Maar de vraag, die ik daarbij kom te stellen is hoe het komt dat rationeel denkende mensen bij het zien van verschillende overtuigingen in verschillende tradities m.b.t. goden en een god niet het geheel plaatje beginnen door te hebben:
> 
> beginnen die mensen niet het gemeenschappelijke te zien en de verschillen? 
> 
> Zien ze niet dat hun behoefte aan het goed willen inrichten van de samenleving en de menselijkheid hun gemeenschappelijke betrachtingen zijn en dat enkel hun goden (als ze die al hebben) verschillen?
> Is dat niet de wijze les uit de geschiedenis (transtemporeel) en de geologische spreiding (transgeografisch) van volkeren?
> 
> Het zijn niet onze goden of god, maar onze menselijkheid die we wilden doorgeven... 
> ...



Ik denk dat de mens naast dat het een individu is ook een aardig kuddedier kan zijn. De psychologie van het kuddedier werkt eenmaal zo dat het ook graag conformeert aan de groep. Ik denk dat er uberhaupt niet wordt afgevraagd of "men" zich wel of niet tot de groep moet gaan hechten, het gebeurt gewoon. "Geloof" kan vanuit haar juist verheven karakter een groter beroep doen aan het conformerende gevoel, het handelen en de gedachten van de individu aan de "groepsgeest" of "groepsgeloof". Buiten het raamwerk ervan kijken of interesseren, lezen, horen, discussieren, vergelijken wordt al gezien als een soort illoyaliteit, van de weg of leer gaan, zich onzeker of verward maken, zodat een mechanisme wordt opgebouwd, gestablished, muren worden opgetrokken om dat te voorkomen. Voor velen werk dat ook zo: niet te veel andere kennis en ideeen aan het hoofd. Wat je daarmee kunt krijgen, is dat je ook het kind met het badwater weggooit: en wordt niet gezocht naar overeenkomsten en universele Gddelijke waarheden die voor alle geloven zouden gelden. In een samenleving als die in Nederland moeten we juist op deze wijze naar elkaar gericht zijn. De mens moet zelf de individuele vrijheid behouden om zijn eigen vrije keuze te maken want van "de vrije wil" wordt verwacht de innerlijke keuze te zijn die het geloof wel, niet of gedeeltelijk "voor Gd uitoefent". 
Dan is het inderdaad de vraag Wat verwacht Gd van de mens. In het kort zou je dat denk ik kunnen samenvatten "om mens te zijn" in de diepere betekenis van het woord. Die mens die automatisch deel uitmaakt van de schepping en automatisch zich richt en "onderwerpt" in de hogere betekenis aan Gd. Met onderwerpen gaat zeker "vrije wil" gepaard. Er is geen zombie-achtige geloofsbeleving mogelijk. De mens is geen engel en het is ook geen dier. Laar staan een robot.
Inderdaad leiden niet alle wegen tot Gd. De mens kan vanuit zijn eigen wezen en met zijn eigen intellect een goed rechtschapen mens zijn. Door keuzes van de mens kan hij ook het tegenovergestelde zijn. Wie, wat, waar, wanneer Gd "is" wordt ons aan de ene kant geleerd door zij die Gd hebben ervaren maar aan de andere kant moet wij het ons eigen maken om het hogere doel van de mensheid te kunnen zien. 
Het hoogste gebod van "Exodus 20:2 Ik ben de HEER, uw God, die u uit Egypte, uit de slavernij, heeft bevrijd." dat is uitgesproken, betekent dat de mens Gd moet leren kennen. De Rambam, Maimonides (rabbi Moshe ben Maimon) vindt dat dit het fundament van alle fundamenten en wijsheid om te kennen dat er n en enige n Gd is, die alles heeft gemaakt, in de hemelen en op aarde en wat er tussen in is. Het zou niet in ons hoofd moeten komen dat we zonder Hem zouden kunnen. Iedereen heeft Hem nodig en Hij heeft ons niet nodig en Hij is de enige die altijd was, is en zal bestaan. Hij is daarom de enige Gd. Hoewel Hij niet met het blote oog te zien is, gebeurt er niets zonder Hem. De Grondlegger is Gd van de wereld en de aarde wordt gestuurd door Zijn eindloze kracht. Hij is degene die dingen doen gebeuren. Hij is een Gd zonder handen en lichaam. Dit is volgens de Rambam de positieve mitswa van "Ik ben de Gd (de 4-letterige Naam) jullie Gd (E-lohiem)".
Dit in het kort wat monotheisme betekent. De schrijver van het stuk erkent aan de "polytheistische eenheden" geen eigen initiatieven tot het doen van scheppingen toe. Meer "autonomische" bewegingsvrijheid. In zoverre redeneert hij een geheel andere kant op die eigenlijk onder Gds Eenheid valt maar niet wordt erkend doordat de Eenheid van Gd niet goed is bepaald. Ik denk niet dat de mens niet alleen haar menszijn gemeenschappelijk heeft, maar ook haar Gd die boven de mens, de stam, het volk, de mensheid staat. Die moet de mens zien te vinden.als individu, groep of vlok kan ik mij niet veroorloven dat er alleen een "eigen" Gd is. Geloof moet universalistisch zijn waarin meerdere wegen naar Gd te bewandelen zijn en niet alleen de mijne. Ja, voor mij de mijne maar voor de andere de zijne. Als mensheid hebben we zo een gezamelijk plan uit te voeren.

----------


## :moe:

Cause He tells us to.

----------


## maartenn100

> _Geplaatst door IbnRushd_ 
> *Een aantal misvattingen:
> 
> Boeddha is geen God, en wordt ook niet 'aanbeden'. Sterker, boeddhisme is geen godsdienst, maar een filosofische levensbeschouwing.
> 
> Die dansende olifant heet Ganesha, de zoon van Shiva en Parvati.
> 
> Vishnu heeft geen verschillende 'poten', maar wordt vaak afgebeeld met vier armen, waarmee hij een trompetschelp, een lotusbloem, een discus en een knuppel vasthoudt, die diverse mythologische eigenschappen van deze god verbeelden.
> 
> ...


Bedankt om de juiste namen op te zoeken IbnRushd. Maar je zou je vraag naar mijn geloof in een schepper ook anders kunnen stellen: 

Waarom geloof ik niet in godinnen en goden als scheppers die de hemel bevolken is jouw vraag eigenlijk. En dan hoop ik dat jezelf al een soort antwoord ziet in de absurditeit van de vraag.

Wel, het lijkt me niet zo voor de handliggend dat goden en godinnen de hemel bevolken, waarom jouw god dan wel?

Waarom zou ik de indianen of Egyptenaren afdoen als onnozelaars door aan hun scheppers en halfgoden minder waarde te hechten dan aan de goden in de verhalen doorgegeven door mijn cultuur?

Wat ik vooral zie is dat deze mensen regels en geboden en verboden opstelden, waarbij zij de goden gebruikten als excuus om een maatschappij goed in te richten. (blijkt ook uit tal van wetenschappelijk onderzoek).

is jouw 'god' juister (met een mooiere en emotionelere uitleg omschreven misschien) dan die van de indianen? Dan Ganesh? Dan andere goden en godinnen van je buurvolkeren?
Waarom verhef je de goden van jouw cultuur boven anderen door jouw godsdienst als meer waar voor te stellen dan anderen? Dat is toch onbescheiden van je en zwaar onrecht aandoen aan die andere volkeren, die hun goden halfgoden, of hemeldieren als oorzaken van krachten te zien dan jouw god?

Wat we volgens mij gemeenschappelijk hebben zijn niet onze goden, want die verschillen overduidelijk. Wat we gemeenschappelijk hebben is ons 'menszijn' en onze behoefte aan medemenselijkheid, en dat heeft niks met een god of verschillende goden te maken! Maar daar is de wijsheid en de moed voor nodig om afstand te doen van je eigen culturele of traditionele kader waarin je opgesloten zit en een neutrale positie innemen tov het geheel.

----------


## maartenn100

> _Geplaatst door ronald_ 
> [B]Ik denk dat de mens naast dat het een individu is ook een aardig kuddedier kan zijn. De psychologie van het kuddedier werkt eenmaal zo dat het ook graag conformeert aan de groep. Ik denk dat er uberhaupt niet wordt afgevraagd of "men" zich wel of niet tot de groep moet gaan hechten, het gebeurt gewoon. "Geloof" kan vanuit haar juist verheven karakter een groter beroep doen aan het conformerende gevoel, het handelen en de gedachten van de individu aan de "groepsgeest" of "groepsgeloof". Buiten het raamwerk ervan kijken of interesseren, lezen, horen, discussieren, vergelijken wordt al gezien als een soort illoyaliteit, van de weg of leer gaan, zich onzeker of verward maken, zodat een mechanisme wordt opgebouwd, gestablished, muren worden opgetrokken om dat te voorkomen. Voor velen werk dat ook zo: niet te veel andere kennis en ideeen aan het hoofd. Wat je daarmee kunt krijgen,


Blij dit van moslims, christenen en joden als uit een mond te horen...
Wellicht is het enkel uw interpretatie... Maar ik deel ze. 


i


> _Geplaatst door ronald_ s dat je ook het kind met het badwater weggooit: en wordt niet gezocht naar overeenkomsten en universele Gddelijke waarheden die voor alle geloven zouden gelden. In een samenleving als die in Nederland moeten we juist op deze wijze naar elkaar gericht zijn. De mens moet zelf de individuele vrijheid behouden om zijn eigen vrije keuze te maken want van "de vrije wil" wordt verwacht de innerlijke keuze te zijn die het geloof wel, niet of gedeeltelijk "voor Gd uitoefent".


Volgens jouw zijn de goden en godinnen gemeenschappelijk, wat voor mij duidelijk is van niet.

Ik heb het zelf zeer duidelijk en kort samengevat wat gemeenschappelijk is:

medemenselijkheid, broederlijkheid, omgangsvormen...
niet onze goden, maar onze menselijkheid
HUMANISME delen alle godsdiensten. En dat is het kind, en het badwater zijn de verzonnen goden.

Bedenk ook eens hetvolgende:

is jouw 'god' juister (met een mooiere en emotionelere uitleg omschreven misschien) dan die van de indianen? Dan Ganesh? Dan andere goden en godinnen van je buurvolkeren?
Waarom verhef je de goden van jouw cultuur boven anderen door jouw godsdienst als meer waar voor te stellen dan anderen? Dat is toch onbescheiden van je en zwaar onrecht aandoen aan die andere volkeren, die hun goden halfgoden, of hemeldieren als oorzaken van krachten te zien dan jouw god?

Wat we volgens mij gemeenschappelijk hebben zijn niet onze goden, want die verschillen overduidelijk. Wat we gemeenschappelijk hebben is ons 'menszijn' en onze behoefte aan medemenselijkheid, en dat heeft niks met een god of verschillende goden te maken! Maar daar is de wijsheid en de moed voor nodig om afstand te doen van je eigen culturele of traditionele kader waarin je opgesloten zit en een neutrale positie innemen tov het geheel.

----------


## ronald

> _Geplaatst door maartenn100_ 
> *Blij dit van moslims, christenen en joden als uit een mond te horen...
> Wellicht is het enkel uw interpretatie... Maar ik deel ze. 
> 
> 
> i
> 
> Volgens jouw zijn de goden en godinnen gemeenschappelijk, wat voor mij duidelijk is van niet.
> 
> ...



Ik spreek niet over goden in het meervoud, maar in het enkelvoud waar verschillende groepen gelovigen een "eigen" naam aan heeft gegeven. Er is maar n Gd en die is Enig. Er bestaat niets buiten Gd dus ook geen "tweede". Ik schreef: "Het hoogste gebod van "Exodus 20:2 Ik ben de HEER, uw God, die u uit Egypte, uit de slavernij, heeft bevrijd." dat is uitgesproken, betekent dat de mens Gd moet leren kennen. De Rambam, Maimonides (rabbi Moshe ben Maimon) vindt dat dit het fundament van alle fundamenten en wijsheid om te kennen dat er n en enige n Gd is, die alles heeft gemaakt, in de hemelen en op aarde en wat er tussen in is. Het zou niet in ons hoofd moeten komen dat we zonder Hem zouden kunnen. Iedereen heeft Hem nodig en Hij heeft ons niet nodig en Hij is de enige die altijd was, is en zal bestaan. Hij is daarom de enige Gd. Hoewel Hij niet met het blote oog te zien is, gebeurt er niets zonder Hem. De Grondlegger is Gd van de wereld en de aarde wordt gestuurd door Zijn eindloze kracht. Hij is degene die dingen doen gebeuren. Hij is een Gd zonder handen en lichaam. Dit is volgens de Rambam de positieve mitswa van "Ik ben de Gd (de 4-letterige Naam) jullie Gd (E-lohiem)"."
Gd is de scheppende, alles vullende en alles omgevende. Spreek je over bv de god van de Egyptenaren, of van bv de goden van de Jebusieten dan moet je deze toetsen aan wat Gd in zijn hoogste vorm is. Dit naast het feit dat de mens Gd niet geheel kan bevatten. Bij de Egyptenaren was de Pharao de god en hij had zichzelf geschapen....moeilijk van zijn voetstuk te brengen? Andere goden bevalen de mens hen kinderen te offeren. Moeilijk van hun voetstuk te halen? Abraham was de eerste na de vloed van Noach die het monotheisme in de wereld onder de mensen heeft teruggebracht. Je zou als mens zijn redeneringen kunnen gebruiken on goden aan hun goddelijkheid te toetsen. Hij kende ze allemaal in zijn tijd. Je komt uit bij die Ene Gd die verschillende groeperingen verschillend kunnen noemen. Daarnaast...daarnaast staat het gehele menselijke verkeerwaarin humaniteit een hoog Gddelijke factorgehalte heeft. De mens heeft een relatie met Gd maar ook n met zijn medemens. De n kan niet zonder de ander. Wij zijn tussen de relatie met Gd en met onze medemens die wij op menselijke wijze moeten benaderen en respecteren. Dan komt jouw verhaal van wat mensen samen gemeenschappelijk behoren te hebben. Mijn relatie daarmee wordt bepaald door Gd die wil dat ik op een menselijke en tevens op een met Gd in relatie staande persoon behoor te hebben. In het verleden hebben vele goden vele mensen de ander verduiveld omdat zij niet in hun straatje pasten. De Universele Ene Gd met een opdracht aan alle mensen is de bindende factor.

----------


## maartenn100

Uiteraard heb je het recht dat te geloven. Maar als neutraler buitenstaander (wat ik natuurlijk niet ben, maar me wel even in kan verplaatsen) zie ik bvb. al geen argument waarom monothesme (geloof in 1 godheid) 'meer waar' zou zijn dan het geloof van mijn broeder of zuster, die gelooft in meerdere goden vanuit zijn openbaringen en dan minder 'juist' zou zitten? Wat is het geloofscriterium? (buiten de door jouw cultuur als heilig verkozen literatuur). Evidentie? 

Neen, zeker niet want je zegt zelf: "er is maar 1 god enz.." Dus de enige reden die je aanhaalt is je geloof zelf. 
Maar dat op zich overtuigt geen enkel redelijk denkend mens, want mijn broeder en zuster aan de andere kant van de wereld zegt net hetzelfde over zijn of haar goden en liefst nog krachtiger. 

Enkel de geschriften of boeken, die door bepaalde monothestische culturen als 'Heilig' werden bevonden stellen dit of nemen doen dat blindelings aannemen vanuit overleveringen.

Als een eerlijk onderzoeker (intellectueel eerlijk bedoel ik) zou willen nagaan wie die god is, dan wordt hem gezegd de bijbel te raadplegen. In de bijbel vind je eigenlijk al twee verschillende goden. Een streng straffende god in het OT en een barhartige god in het NT. Die barmhartige god is een drie-eenheid (vader-zoon-en heilige geest). 

Let dus op wat je zegt Ronald; de god van de christenen is niet 1 god maar een 'triniteit' of drie-eenheid?

Da's een heel ander godsbeeld dan de god van het OT en ook weer anders dan de god, die moslims de naam 'Allah' geven.

Christenen mogen iconografisch materiaal maken van hun god, hun god laat dat toe.
Bij moslims is dit een zware zonde, een afbeelding maken van Allah of de profeet.

Spreken zij dan nog als uit n mond over dezelfde god?
Dan heb ik het nog niet over de verschillende geboden aan rituelen die 'goden' geven aan 'hun volk'.

Voor moslims gelden heel andere manieren van bidden, die door Allah worden voorgeschreven, dan voor joden of christenen.

Wat mij betreft moet je de gelijkenis tussen de monothostische religies niet op een wat vertekenende manier gaan onverschatte zodat het 'past' binnen wat men in deze tijd graag had gezien. Elke hebben ze 1 god, maar het gaat om verschillende goden, die andere regels voorschreven voor hun aanbidding en opluistering. De oorlogen om de juiste god uit de geschiedenis bewijst dat de verschillen onoverbrugbaar waren in tijden waar men het geloof veel ernstiger nam dan vandaag de dag.
Dus uw argumentatie is zwak. 


Maar de vraag die zich weer opnieuw stelt, is volgens mij:

waarom geloven die mensen in god of goden (want nogmaals; vanwaar de premisse dat 'er maar 1 god is'? Wel, vanuit je eigen door traditie overgeleverd godsbeeld, maar dat bewijst niet veel).

Stel dat je niet elke week of om de paar weken wordt herinnerd (door misvieringen, bezoeken aan de moskee of joodse kerk), dan zou je geloof al gauw vervagen.

En waarom denk je dat als je niet elke week wordt herinnerd in je kerk aan het bestaan van een god, engelen enz... zou je geloof aan kracht inboeten?

Omdat je spontaan zal merken, na enkele jaren, zonder rithen, zonder openbaringen of cultussen, dat er zich in de realiteit geen goden of godheid voordoet. Dat er enkel de mensn zijn, hun wederzijdse liefde en oorlogen, hun verdriet en blijdschap, hun zorgen voor morgen en de materile wereld.

Als men dus niet wekelijks wordt herinnerd aan de door traditie overgeleverde verhalen, en deze herinneringen wegvallen, _valt god mee weg..._ .

*God moet elke week weer in herinnering worden gebracht.*  

Jouw overtuiging in 1 godheid aan het hemelgewelf, is niet meer of minder waard dan veel goden aan het hemelgewelf. Is het niet hoogmoedig neer te kijken op de goden van andere volkeren vanuit jouw traditie? Erg medemenslievend is dat toch niet? Ik heb het grote gelijk, zeg je. 

"_Mijn God is de enige juiste_ " 
zegt Ronald. 


Wel Ronald, deze zinsnede heeft de basis gevormd (en nog steeds) van vele oorlogen, menselijk leed en verdriet in de wereld. Denk daar eens over na.

----------


## ronald

> _Geplaatst door maartenn100_ 
> *Uiteraard heb je het recht dat te geloven. Maar als neutraler buitenstaander (wat ik natuurlijk niet ben, maar me wel even in kan verplaatsen) zie ik bvb. al geen argument waarom monothesme (geloof in 1 godheid) 'meer waar' zou zijn dan het geloof van mijn broeder of zuster, die gelooft in meerdere goden vanuit zijn openbaringen en dan minder 'juist' zou zitten? Wat is het geloofscriterium? (buiten de door jouw cultuur als heilig verkozen literatuur). Evidentie? 
> 
> Neen, zeker niet want je zegt zelf: "er is maar 1 god enz.." Dus de enige reden die je aanhaalt is je geloof zelf. 
> Maar dat op zich overtuigt geen enkel redelijk denkend mens, want mijn broeder en zuster aan de andere kant van de wereld zegt net hetzelfde over zijn of haar goden en liefst nog krachtiger. 
> 
> Enkel de geschriften of boeken, die door bepaalde monothestische culturen als 'Heilig' werden bevonden stellen dit of nemen doen dat blindelings aannemen vanuit overleveringen.
> 
> Als een eerlijk onderzoeker (intellectueel eerlijk bedoel ik) zou willen nagaan wie die god is, dan wordt hem gezegd de bijbel te raadplegen. In de bijbel vind je eigenlijk al twee verschillende goden. Een streng straffende god in het OT en een barhartige god in het NT. Die barmhartige god is een drie-eenheid (vader-zoon-en heilige geest). 
> ...



Je kunt in de ne Gd geloven en ook in je medemens. Zoals je weet behoor je dan uitest kritisch te zijn om intellectueel niet buiten de waarheid te staan of treden. Zoals ik al schreef heeft Abraham het hele scenario van afgodendienarij doorgelopen en uiteindelijk terecht gekomen door intellectueel eerlijk te blijven bij die ne Gd. Je zou nu op zijn minst andere goden of ismen op diezelfde manier kunnen bekijken en doorlichten. Ik baseer me op mijn traditie waarvan ik uitga dat velen voor mij het wiel al hebben uitgevonden maar dat pleit mij niet vrij zelf niet kritisch te blijven en vooral met mezelf opdat je zou kunnen stijgen. Wanneer mijn medemens aan de andere kant van de wereld "iets" over "zijn" god zegt of beweer, dan kan ik vanuit mijn intellegentie en de inmiddels verworven instrumenten die ik kan gebruiken zijn kennis over zijn god doorlichten en afwegen. Ik zal apriori niets afwijzen eer ik het zou hebben bekenen en geanalyseerd. Dat doe ik ook direct met het Christendon of met de Islam om voor mezelf te bepalen of het binnen mijn "geloof" past. Er is een aantal zaken dat haaks staat op wat ik geloof/weet en er is een aantal zaken dat ik zou kunnen gebruiken in mijn geestelijk leven dat zijn weerslag op de praktijk zou moeten hebben.
De suggestie dat mensen kunnen doen door "de Bijbel te raadplegen" is een zeer ruime. In de oceaan van kennis moet de mens blijven zoeken naar de waarheid. Wanneer jij schrijft dat jij in de Bijbel "twee" Gden hebt gevonden, de "strenge" en de "barmhartige" Gd dan begint bij mij al talloze belletjes te rinkelen. Hoezo twee? Hoe heb je geanalyseerd dat de Gd die jij in de Tenach (OT) hebt bekeken de "strenge" Gd is en is er dan geen "barmhartige" Gd in de Tenach? Je conclussie dat in tot een "drie-eenheid" kom is al veel te ver doorgeredeneerd. Darr ben ik nog lang niet. Er zitten wel tig maren en mits tussen die ik baseer op datgenen waar we vanuit moeten gaan, de Tekst. Je kunt je gevoel wel laten spreken maar je fantasie niet, dus je moet alles met wat eerder is bepaald erop natoetsen. Geloof is binnen zichzelf "een wetenschap". Het is geenszins "hooghartig" neerkijken maar intellectueel toetsen wat waar is en wat niet. Heeft niets met "medemenselijkheid" te maken. Ik zeg niet "mijn Gd is de enige juiste" ik zeg "er is maar n Gd die alles omvat (niets is buiten Hem want anders zou je Gd hebben en "iets" buiten Hem). De basis van oorlogen is zoals jij dat hebt geinterpreteerd. Wat ik daarbij zeg is dat verschillende groepen hun geloof verschillend kunnen invullen.
De monotheistische Gdsdiensten hebben in hun basis n Gd en dat is dezelfde. De boodschap aan elke groep, de leringen die men als cultuur heeft getrokken van de leer van die Gd kan verschillend zijn, maar de wegen die men verschillend bewandelt gaan dezelfde richting op. Dit is wat ik universalistische Gdsdienst noem. De verschillende manieren van bidden doen er dan helemaal niet toe. Wel de richting. Dat dat vaak niet wordt herkent komt doordat de een de ander van onware geloof beticht omdat men de neiging heeft het met zijn eigen paket te vergelijken wat natuurlijk pure onzin is. In essentie gaat het on de ;e;enheid van Gd en de richting die de mens eraan geeft. Je kunt bijvoorbeeld niet spreken over "de oorlogen om de juiste Gd". Wie bepaalde dat? De mensen die Gds woorden zo zijn gaan interpreteren? Gddelijke profetieen? Je vergist je erin dat mensen zelf initiatieven zijn gaan nemen in de uitleg en hantering van wat men vindt dat Gd zegt. Dat is geheel iets anders. Bijf dat onderscheid wel zien. Onoverbrugbaarheid komt door de mens zelf, niet de Gdsdienst.

Gd is niet iets dat wij zomaar zelf in kunnen gaan vullen. Nadat ik je in het kort heb gemeld dat Abraham, en dat is nu een deel van de monotheistische Gdsdienst, heeft het scenario om te bkijken of een Gd een Gd is allang uit de doeken gedaan. Dit is niet iets dat ik "zomaar aanneem". Er is een duidelijke argumentatie die een ieder mag komen aanvechten. Binnen het geloof wordt geleerd Gd constand voor je te hebben. Er is niets buiten Gd. Dat wil natuurlijk niet zeggen dat je de gehele dag je ogen naar de hemel hebt gericht. Dat bedoel ik er niet mee. Wanneer de mens zijn Gdsdienst verslonst zal ik maar zeggen, dan zal inderdaad Gd hem minder zeggen. Logisch. Gd moet, binnen het Jodendom althans, ieder moment worden herdacht. Dat zit in de leer.

----------


## maartenn100

zie volgende

----------


## maartenn100

Beste Ronald, ik heb zeker respect voor je geloof, daar wil ik het niet over hebben. Je hebt dat recht de dingen zo te zien.

Maar volgens mij doe je onbewust en ongewild aan wat ik noem:
'religocentrisme'

Waarmee ik bedoel dat je zo ingebed zit in je eigen religie, dat je niet de stap kan zetten naar een neutraal overschouwen van het geheel.

Want:

*Je meet andere religies af aan wat jouw geloof erover zegt.*

Waarom geloof je wat over Abraham gezegd wordt? Omdat je religie dat zo vertelt. Maar Abraham is niet de maat waaraan gemeten wordt of iets bijgeloof of 'werkelijk' geloof is.

Want andere religies hebben andere belangrijke mensen die anders zeiden.

Natuurlijk is het je recht in de god van je eigen cultuur te blijven geloven, _iedereen blijft daar tenslotte bij op dit forum_ , je kan niet anders, want zoals ik al zei bepaalt je cultuur aan welk geloof je vasthoudt of niet.

Wedden dat een imam een andere uitleg zou hebben gegeven dan jij? En niet over Abraham zou gesproken hebben? Maar hij zou Mohamed, een voor hem zeer belangrijke profeet vernoemen.

Durf je deze toetsing aan?


Tracht dus ook uit je culturele opvattingen te stappen en de hele wereld met een neutraal oog te overschouwen. Dat is noodzakelijk voor het vreedzaam kunnen samenleven in een multiculturele cultuur waar verschillende opvattingen samenkomen


Over het 'een en dezelfde godsidee':

hmmm Jezus zegt zelf dat het niet 'oog om oog is' zoals de god van het oude testament voorschrijft, maar 'dat je moet kunnen vergeven'.
De God van het oude testament spoort echter regelmatig aan tot vergelding of tot oorlogvoering.

Blijkbaar heeft Jezus het over een barmhartige vergevingsgezinde god en het oude testament heeft het over een tot vergeldending en straffen aansporende god.

Dus het NT geeft een ander godsbeeld.

Het is zeker zo dat de moslims Allah als 1 god zien en de joden ook, maar de christenen zien god niet als 1 maar als 'Vader, zoon en heilige geest'.

Ook de regels voor alledag en voor het bidden zijn totaal verschillend, die elk dus vanuit verschillende openbaringen... van diezelfde god (zeg jij) 

Hoe kan het dat dezelfde God, drie openbaringen doet (bijbel, thorah, koran) en daar 3 verschillende versies van bidden, hoe goed samenleven, regels van alledag enz... aan de mensen oplegt?

Dat lijkt me toch om drie goden te gaan, die verschillende rituelen en manieren van bidden opleggen?

Of niet? En hoe verklaar jij dat, Ronald?

*Hoe verklaar jij dat een jood, die morgen moslim wordt een totaal ander arsenaal aan regels m.b.t. bidden moet gaan volgen voor diezelfde god? En volgens die andere openbaring van diezelfde god een totaal ander figuur moet gaan centraal stellen dan wie hij daarvoor centraal stelde (Of andersom?)* 

Hoe verklaar je dat, Ronald? Hoe verklaar je dat diezelfde God drie boeken schrijft en in alle drie eist regels na te volgen, en diegene die de geboden niet navolgt (of uit een ander boek...) als 'niet goed bezig' (op z'n zachtst gezegd) bestempelt?

Hoe kan jouw redenering dan kloppen dat het om dezelfde god zou gaan?

----------


## maartenn100

zie vorige

----------


## IbnRushd

> _Geplaatst door maartenn100_ 
> *
> Waarom geloof ik niet in godinnen en goden als scheppers die de hemel bevolken is jouw vraag eigenlijk. En dan hoop ik dat jezelf al een soort antwoord ziet in de absurditeit van de vraag.
> 
> *


Mijn vraag is waarom je niet in een Schepper (enkelvoud) gelooft. Daarbij heb ik bewust geen namen genoemd (Brahma, God, etc.). Dus een creator, of de Oorzaker van alles.

----------


## maartenn100

ja, maar voor jou onderscheidt die vraag zich van een voor mij exact dezelfde vraag: waarom geloof je niet in de Griekse goden die het hemelgewelf doorkruisen?

Dus jouw geloof doet je geloven dat de vraag naar 1 god meer waard is dan de vraag naar goden en godinnen, wat voor de mensen uit die culturen een onterechtheid zou betekenen. 
Zij zouden jou vragen: "En waarom maar in slechts 1 god, waarom niet ook in andere goden?"

En dan is het antwoord: omdat jouw _cultuur_ dat jou zo heeft voorgezegd te doen, net zoals hun cultuur andere goden en godinnen dezen als scheppers en kosmische krachten beheersende figuren voorstelden.

Snap je IbnRushd? Lees ook mijn antwoorden op Ronald, dan begrijp je nog beter wat ik bedoel.

----------


## IbnRushd

> _Geplaatst door maartenn100_ 
> *ja, maar voor jou onderscheidt die vraag zich van een voor mij exact dezelfde vraag: waarom geloof je niet in de Griekse goden die het hemelgewelf doorkruisen?
> 
> Dus jouw geloof doet je geloven dat de vraag naar 1 god meer waard is dan de vraag naar goden en godinnen, wat voor de mensen uit die culturen een onterechtheid zou betekenen. 
> Zij zouden jou vragen: "En waarom maar in slechts 1 god, waarom niet ook in andere goden?"
> 
> En dan is het antwoord: omdat jouw cultuur dat jou zo heeft voorgezegd te doen, net zoals hun cultuur andere goden en godinnen dezen als scheppers en kosmische krachten beheersende figuren voorstelden.
> 
> Snap je IbnRushd? Lees ook mijn antwoorden op Ronald, dan begrijp je nog beter wat ik bedoel.*


En als ik stel dat ik de grote godsdiensten stuk voor stuk bestudeerd heb (wat ook zo is), en dat ik tot de conclusie gekomen ben dat het credo v/d islam precies voldoet aan de lijn hoe ik een Schepper zou voorstellen. Heb ik dan op jouw vraag een voldoende antwoord gegeven?

Nu mijn vraag weer: waarom geloof jij niet in een Schepper?

----------


## Tomas

> _Geplaatst door IbnRushd_ 
> 
> Nu mijn vraag weer: waarom geloof jij niet in een Schepper?


Voor zover ik weet geloof jij daar ook niet in. Volgens onze laatste discussie hierover was volgens jou Allah ongeschapen. Bestond deze altijd al. De vraag is dan dus niet: Waarom geloof jij niet in een schepper? Maar: Waarom geloof je niet dat mijn god bestaat?

----------


## maartenn100

Ik geloof niet in een schepper omdat iedereen zegt zoals jij het zegt: "ik heb kennis genomen van andere goden en de god die mijn traditie mij oplegde is voor mij de beste" 

En jullie gekissebis over de juiste god of goden, maakt dat ik niet geloof in een van hen IbnRushd. Je komt trouwens heel ongeloofwaardig over als je je eigen godsdiest als de beste vooropstelt. Anderen zullen het tegenovergestelde zeggen met dezelfde overtuiging. Daarom geloof ik niet in een van jullie beelden van een schepper of meerder scheppers, mannen of vrouwen.

----------


## maartenn100

Ik geloof niet in een schepper omdat iedereen zegt zoals jij het zegt: "ik heb kennis genomen van andere goden en de god die mijn traditie mij oplegde is voor mij de ware" 

En jullie gekissebis over de juiste god of goden, maakt dat ik niet geloof in een van hen IbnRushd. Je komt trouwens heel ongeloofwaardig over als je je eigen godsdiest als de beste vooropstelt. Anderen zullen het tegenovergestelde zeggen met dezelfde overtuiging. Daarom geloof ik niet in een van jullie beelden van een schepper of meerder scheppers, mannen of vrouwen.

----------


## maartenn100

Ik geloof niet in een schepper omdat iedereen zegt zoals jij het zegt: "ik heb kennis genomen van andere goden en de god die mijn traditie mij oplegde is voor mij de ware" 

En jullie gekissebis over de juiste god of goden, maakt dat ik niet geloof in een van hen IbnRushd. Je komt trouwens heel ongeloofwaardig over als je je eigen godsdiest als de beste vooropstelt. Anderen zullen het tegenovergestelde zeggen met dezelfde overtuiging. Daarom geloof ik niet in een van jullie beelden van een schepper of meerder scheppers, mannen of vrouwen.

----------


## maartenn100

Ik geloof niet in een schepper omdat iedereen zegt zoals jij het zegt: "ik heb kennis genomen van andere goden en de god die mijn traditie mij oplegde is voor mij de ware" 

En jullie gekissebis over de juiste god of goden, maakt dat ik niet geloof in een van hen IbnRushd. Je komt trouwens heel ongeloofwaardig over als je je eigen godsdiest als de beste vooropstelt. Anderen zullen het tegenovergestelde zeggen met dezelfde overtuiging. Daarom geloof ik niet in een van jullie beelden van een schepper of meerder scheppers, mannen of vrouwen.

----------


## maartenn100

Ik geloof niet in een schepper omdat iedereen zegt zoals jij het zegt: "ik heb kennis genomen van andere goden en de god die mijn traditie mij oplegde is voor mij de ware" 

En jullie gekissebis over de juiste god of goden, maakt dat ik niet geloof in een van hen IbnRushd. Je komt trouwens heel ongeloofwaardig over als je je eigen godsdiest als de beste vooropstelt. Anderen zullen het tegenovergestelde zeggen met dezelfde overtuiging. Daarom geloof ik niet in een van jullie beelden van een schepper of meerder scheppers, mannen of vrouwen.

----------


## rinjea

> _Geplaatst door maartenn100_ 
> *Ik geloof niet in een schepper omdat iedereen zegt zoals jij het zegt: "ik heb kennis genomen van andere goden en de god die mijn traditie mij oplegde is voor mij de ware" 
> 
> En jullie gekissebis over de juiste god of goden, maakt dat ik niet geloof in een van hen IbnRushd. Je komt trouwens heel ongeloofwaardig over als je je eigen godsdiest als de beste vooropstelt. Anderen zullen het tegenovergestelde zeggen met dezelfde overtuiging. Daarom geloof ik niet in een van jullie beelden van een schepper of meerder scheppers, mannen of vrouwen.*


Ik geloof wel in een schepper.
Weet je waarom:
Ik geloof niet in een verzonnen evolutie theorie.
Die immers lekt aan alle kanten.

De Evolutie theorie is een geloof.

----------


## IbnRushd

> _Geplaatst door Tomas_ 
> *Voor zover ik weet geloof jij daar ook niet in. Volgens onze laatste discussie hierover was volgens jou Allah ongeschapen. Bestond deze altijd al. De vraag is dan dus niet: Waarom geloof jij niet in een schepper? Maar: Waarom geloof je niet dat mijn god bestaat?*


Uh, dit snap ik even niet. Dus als ik zeg dat Allah ongeschapen is dan is 'Hij' geen Schepper? Kun je me dat in simpele taal uitleggen?

----------


## IbnRushd

> _Geplaatst door maartenn100_ 
> *Ik geloof niet in een schepper omdat iedereen zegt zoals jij het zegt: "ik heb kennis genomen van andere goden en de god die mijn traditie mij oplegde is voor mij de beste" 
> 
> En jullie gekissebis over de juiste god of goden, maakt dat ik niet geloof in een van hen IbnRushd. Je komt trouwens heel ongeloofwaardig over als je je eigen godsdiest als de beste vooropstelt. Anderen zullen het tegenovergestelde zeggen met dezelfde overtuiging. Daarom geloof ik niet in een van jullie beelden van een schepper of meerder scheppers, mannen of vrouwen.*


Ow, kom ik ongeloofwaardig over? Mijn bedoeling is niet om jou te bekeren tot de godsdienst die ik aanhang. Echt waar. Ik voel geen enkele behoefte om iemand te bekeren.

Het enige wat ik graag van jou wil weten is of jij in 'iets' gelooft die (dat) d oorzaak is van alles wat wij waarnemen? Mag ik dat vragen?

----------


## maartenn100

Geloof ik in een schepper?

Aan vele mensen is de behoefte aangepraat (vooral via traditie) dat een soort op zichzelfstaand werkend principe met een eigen wil de dingen ordent. 

Wel, voor mij hoeft dat niet te zijn, dat alles ordenende principe. Je hebt de kosmos, je hebt de natuurwetten en de schoonheid van dit alles en that's it. Er is niemand die dat in de hand houdt. Alles loopt zoals het loopt 'op zichzelf'. Alles gaat zijn gangetje zoals het thans gaat.

Het is een opzichzelf lopende klok met prachtig gouden radarwerk, _zonder maker._ 

_De kosmos heeft aan zichzelf genoeg_ 

Het vraagt wat wijsheid tot je daartoe komt. Een soort overgave aan de voor anderen ondragelijke idee, dat alles er is zoals het er thans is, zonder meer te hoeven bijverzinnen vanuit een menselijke egostische behoefte (aan bvb. Iemand achter de schermen). 

Nergens een duivel op te merken in het heelal, maar ook nergens goden of slechts n god. Wel een machtig groot melkwegstelsels met ongelooflijk veel sterren en misschien ook nog planeten, zoals onze aarde er ook een is. (hopelijk ontdekken we er binnenkort eentje).


Ik vrees dus voor hen die er graag in geloven, in zo'n schepper, dat zoiets niet noodzakelijk hoeft te bestaan.

De wijsheid te aanvaarden wat er 'is' zoals het zich aan ons voordoet, met z'n mankementen en gruwel, maar ook zijn grootsheid en complexiteit en simpelheid en... zonder pers meer te willen (zien) dan er 'is'. En dat weten te waarderen zonder er een verhaal te moeten bijhoeven van engelen en goden. 

Leg die verhalen opzij en kijk en waardeer.

Tot hiertoe zijn die trouwens nog nergens opgemerkt tenzij in de uiterst creatieve fantasie, die de mens eigen is.

Volgens mij zijn de dingen thans zoals ze zijn, met niks meer achter, onder of boven. 

Alles 'is', en laat dat ook, zou ik zeggen. Vervuil die machtige stilte boven ons niet met eigen geprojecteerde verlangens op die kosmos.

Forceer dat niet met je menselijke fantasie om er vanalles van te maken dat niet 'is', waardoor de mens de werkelijkheid eigenlijk vervuilt met zelfverzonnen goden en engelen wedijverend om de juiste rituelen en er veel te veel van terugverwacht.

met vriendelijke groeten
Maarten

----------


## maartenn100

> _Geplaatst door rinjea_ 
> *Ik geloof wel in een schepper.
> Weet je waarom:
> Ik geloof niet in een verzonnen evolutie theorie.
> Die immers lekt aan alle kanten.
> 
> De Evolutie theorie is een geloof.*


Dag Rinja, leuk dat je er iets komt tussenflansen dat niets met de discussie te maken heeft, maar waar veel moslims zelf van geloven dat het waar is.

Wist je dat het Vaticaan (het hoofd van de katholieke kerk) de evolutietheorie heeft aanvaard? Dus wie vandaag zichzelf met recht een goed christen noemt, aanvaard de evolutietheorie. Voor christenen gaat de idee van een schepper en Darwinisme toch samen.

Wist je dat het officile standpunt van de moslimgemeenschap in Europa is dat de evolutietheorie dient aanvaard te worden? Dat wetenschap en geloof perfect samengaan (zeggen de moslims zelf). Welke moslim daar niet in gelooft, weet blijkbaar niet wat het officele standpunt van de moslimvertegenwoordigers in Europa daarover is. Voor veel moslims kan de idee van een schepper dus toch verenigd worden met de bevindingen van Darwin. Vooral voor diegenen die onbevooroordeeld en grondig studie gedaan hebben over wat de evolutietheorie juist wil zeggen en wat vooral niet. Blijkbaar was je daar zelf nog niet van op de hoogte. Via deze weet je het nu. 

Er is een verschil tussen 'geloof' (aannemen dat iets er is) en wetenschap (kunnen aantonen dat iets er is), Rinja. Dat laatste is het geval voor de evolutietheorie.

----------


## rinjea

> _Geplaatst door maartenn100_ 
> *Dag Rinja, leuk dat je er iets komt tussenflansen dat niets met de discussie te maken heeft, maar waar veel moslims zelf van geloven dat het waar is.
> 
> Wist je dat het Vaticaan (het hoofd van de katholieke kerk) de evolutietheorie heeft aanvaard? Dus wie vandaag zichzelf met recht een goed christen noemt, aanvaard de evolutietheorie. Voor christenen gaat de idee van een schepper en Darwinisme toch samen.*


Zijn mensen in het vaticaan goede Christenen?
Goede Christenen zijn zij die Christus volgen.

Helaas is het Darwinisme totaal geen bewijs, van ontstaan van Leven.
Het is een theorie.

Dus daarom kan het Darwisme en het geloof in de Bijbel nooit samen gaan.


[/B][/QUOTE]

----------


## Tomas

> _Geplaatst door IbnRushd_ 
> *Uh, dit snap ik even niet. Dus als ik zeg dat Allah ongeschapen is dan is 'Hij' geen Schepper? Kun je me dat in simpele taal uitleggen?*


Jij gelooft niet dat allah geschapen is. Ergo: Jij gelooft ook niet in een schepper. Jij gelooft zo vreselijk veel niet, je gelooft bijna net zoveel niet als ik.

----------


## Tomas

> _Geplaatst door rinjea_ 
> Helaas is het Darwinisme totaal geen bewijs, van ontstaan van Leven.
> Het is een theorie.


De zwaartekrachttheorie is ook maar een theorie.

----------


## maartenn100

Ja, Tomas, misschien moeten we Darwin eerst wat uitleggen voor Rinjea, ik wil die moeite wel doen, maar in een andere topic. Want veel gelovigen weten vaak niet eens wat Darwin gezegd heeft en beginnen dan maar af te geven op iets dat ze niet kennen. Terwijl hun geestelijke vertegenwoordigers (in het Vaticaan) of de grote Imam in Parijs erkennen dat de evolutietheorie en geloof wel samen gaan. Die weten wel waar ze over praten, daar ze dat goed hebben bestudeerd en tot de vaststelling kwamen dat Darwin niet te weerleggen bleek...

----------


## ronald

> _Geplaatst door maartenn100_ 
> *Beste Ronald, ik heb zeker respect voor je geloof, daar wil ik het niet over hebben. Je hebt dat recht de dingen zo te zien.
> 
> Maar volgens mij doe je onbewust en ongewild aan wat ik noem:
> 'religocentrisme'
> 
> Waarmee ik bedoel dat je zo ingebed zit in je eigen religie, dat je niet de stap kan zetten naar een neutraal overschouwen van het geheel.
> 
> Want:
> ...



Ik merk dat er een aantal concepten is dat eerst gedefinieerd dient te worden eer we verder kunnen spreken. Ik heb het idee dat je een andere woordbetekenis hebt dan die ik heb.
Wat is Gd?
Wat is schepping?
Wat is religie?
Wat bepaalt de traditie?
Wat heeft Abraham ons over afgodendienarij geleerd en hoe kunnen wij zijn therie toepassen?

Btw. mijn geloof is juist een die toetsing, dat wil zeggen onderzoek naar de waarheid, aan. Over vele zaken kan ik neutraal nadenken want wat religie juist is, is het Woord van Gd. Daaraan kan alles getoetst worden. Dat andere geloven, zoals de Islam, andere gebruiken hebben, prima. Dat ze op dze of andere gebeurtenissen een andere interpretatie hebben, prima, mijn geloof kent geen dogma's. Onderzoek en toetsing moet wel kunnen maar is vaak niet nodig omdat de andere het nou eenmaal anders doet. Kunnen anderen niet op verschillende manieren bidden? Is de "Westerse mens" hetzelfde aard als een Middenoosten mens"? Moet je daarom zogenaamd om "een andere Gd spreken? Dit is een foute aanname.

Nu kom jij bv met het idee "oog om oog, tand om tand". Je hebt er een oordeel klaar hoe het volgens het OT uitgelegd moet worden, maar bovendien heb je er een idee over hoe Gd van het OT is. Ik hetken dit in gene wegen en zou je dus uit kunnen dagen dit nader te verklaren. Bij deze, bij wijze van proef hoe jij nu in je eigen valkuil bent gestapt. Wat je vervolgens over Gd "van het NT" zegt kan ik niet verifieren. Ik zou het wel vanuit het OT kunnen toetsen aangezien het NT daarop is gebaseerd.

Dat Gd aan verschillende mensen of volkeren anders openbaart bewijst het Jodendom wel. Aan de Joden gebiedt Gd de 613 ge- en verboden. Gelden die voor de gehele mensheid? Nee. Moeten ze voor de gehele mensheid gelden? Ook niet. Heeft Gd geen boodschap aan de niet-joodse volkeren dan? Ja. Waarom kan dat niet samen gaan? Verkondig je eigenlijk een eenheidsgeloof en een ieder die daar buiten valt "is verkeerd bezig"en zou je hiermee dus een "meergodendom" hebben bewezen? In het gehaal niet. Het punt dat je mist is dat Gd meerdere wegen naar Hem heeft aangeboden en dat volkeren, mensen op verschillende manieren Gdsdienstig kunnen zijn maar allen te zamen toch een gezamelijke taak uitvoeren ter glorie van Zijn Enheid en ook nog eens op verschillende manieren. In een goed draaiende fabriek werken honderden mensen met allemaal verschillende taken maar allemaal met n doel: het goed draaiende houden op productief te zijn. Eer je woorden in mijn mond zou kunnen leggen of verkeerde conclusies te trekken, is het raadzaam eenst de definities nader te bepalen anders wordt het zo naast elkaar heen gepraat.

----------


## Charlus

> _Geplaatst door maartenn100_ 
> *Dag Rinja,
> <...>
> Wist je dat het Vaticaan (het hoofd van de katholieke kerk) de evolutietheorie heeft aanvaard? Dus wie vandaag zichzelf met recht een goed christen noemt, aanvaard de evolutietheorie.<...>*


Een goed _katholiek_. Hardcore Christenen , Joden en moslims zien helemaal niets in de evolutietheorie. Zou ik ook niet doen als ik gelovig was. Of nee, ik zou gewoon geloven dat god als een soort extra service de wereld zo geschapen heeft dat die ontsloten kan worden mbv. onze o zo beperkte wetenschappelijke methodologien. Problem solved.

----------


## Rourchid

> _Geplaatst door rinjea_ 
> *
> Dus daarom kan het Darwisme en het geloof in de Bijbel nooit samen gaan.
> *


Mogelijkerwijs profijtvolle literatuur :

- Where Darwin Meets the Bible; Larry Whitham. Oxford UP, pp. 330 [2002]

- God, the Devil, and Darwin, A Critique of Intelligent Design Theory; Niall Shanks. Oxford UP, pp. 273 [2004]

- Misquoting Jesus; Bart Erhman. Harper, pp. 242 [2005]

- The Oxford Handbook of Philosophy of Religion; William Wainwright. Oxford UP, pp. 525 [2005]

- The God Delusion; Richard Dawkins. Transworld Publishers Ltd, pp. 464 [2006]


Link : http://urantiabook.org/newbook/papers/index.html

----------


## Rourchid

> _Geplaatst door maartenn100_ 
> *Ja, Tomas, misschien moeten we Darwin eerst wat uitleggen voor Rinjea, ik wil die moeite wel doen, maar in een andere topic. Want veel gelovigen weten vaak niet eens wat Darwin gezegd heeft en beginnen dan maar af te geven op iets dat ze niet kennen. Terwijl hun geestelijke vertegenwoordigers (in het Vaticaan) of de grote Imam in Parijs erkennen dat de evolutietheorie en geloof wel samen gaan. Die weten wel waar ze over praten, daar ze dat goed hebben bestudeerd en tot de vaststelling kwamen dat Darwin niet te weerleggen bleek...*


Hoe een negentiende moraalfilosoof de prikster rinjea en de katholieke clerus verplichten tot onderhandelen : het (hyper)sollipsisme rijst weer eens de pan uit?

----------


## maartenn100

Daar snap ik niks van Rourschid, van wat je nu probeert te zeggen.

----------


## ronald

> _Geplaatst door maartenn100_ 
> *Daar snap ik niks van Rourschid, van wat je nu probeert te zeggen.*


Ik denk dat hij je wil duidelijk maken dat voor sommigen alleen de "ik" bestaat...

----------


## IbnRushd

> _Geplaatst door Tomas_ 
> *Jij gelooft niet dat allah geschapen is. Ergo: Jij gelooft ook niet in een schepper. Jij gelooft zo vreselijk veel niet, je gelooft bijna net zoveel niet als ik.*


Wat heeft de een met het ander te maken? Iets dat niet gecreeerd is of kan zijn wil niet per se zeggen dat 'datgene' niet kan scheppen?

Ik _geloof_ niet dat uit niets iets ontstond. Ik _geloof_ dat 'iets' (en dat noem ik Schepper) alles gecreeerd heeft. Jij, als agnost, weet niet, en daarom geloof je ook niet. En ik weer wel.

----------


## maartenn100

> _Geplaatst door ronald_ 
> *Ik denk dat hij je wil duidelijk maken dat voor sommigen alleen de "ik" bestaat...*


Het feit dat hij dat in zo'n orakeltaal meedeelt, zodat zijn gesprekspartner hem niet begrijpt, lijkt erop dat hij wat deze boodschap betreft misschien al tot die 'sommigen' gerekend worden...

Ik zeg in elk geval niet dat het alternatief van het niet geloven in goden dan maar 'ik, ik, ik' moet zijn.
Het gaat voor mijn part steeds over humaniteit, over medemenselijkheid. Hoe gaan we goed om met elkaar. En dat is de essentie van alle religies. Niet de goden, wel de moraal of ethiek, volgens mij. 
Ik kan me vergissen, maar dat denk ik toch.

----------


## rinjea

> _Geplaatst door ronald_ 
> * Het punt dat je mist is dat Gd meerdere wegen naar Hem heeft aangeboden en dat volkeren, mensen op verschillende manieren Gdsdienstig kunnen zijn maar allen te zamen toch een gezamelijke taak uitvoeren ter glorie van Zijn Enheid en ook nog eens op verschillende manieren.*


Ik neem aan dat dat jou gedachte is??

----------


## IbnRushd

> _Geplaatst door maartenn100_


Er speelt meer dan alleen doordacht denken. Ook natuurdrift speelt een belangrijke rol in handelen. Er zijn zaken die wij simpelweg niet kunnen bevatten en nooit zullen bevatten. Daarom heeft de mens behalve 'rationeelheid' ook 'aandrift' meegekregen om n Schepper te erkennen. De leefregels die in de Heilige boeken stonden en staan zijn louter bedoeld om de mens naar juist handelen te drijven. En ook om de Schepper niet in vergetelheid te laten raken en het voorkomen van innerlijke tweestrijd.

----------


## maartenn100

Wel, een deel van de leefregels in de koran, bijbel en tora zijn zeker knap verwoord en kan je erkennen als fundamenteel goed. _Maar een mens is gemaakt om het onderscheid in interpretaties te maken..._ vanuit een moreel gevoel dat hem is gegeven. Ook in andere 'menselijke' literatuur vindt hij (of schrijft hij zelf) zulke dingen. De mens heeft geen geboden en verboden nodig, want in de regel erkent hij, volgens mij, wat het is om goed te doen en kwaad te doen tegenover de ander. (dat is met 'empathie' en de werking van spiegelneuronen in de hersenen te verklaren) De mens doet dus zelf de selectie uit de goddelijke teksten en openbaringen en voelt aan wat hem wezenlijk aanspreekt en negeert of herinterpreteert wat niet klopt daaruit. Meestal laat hij zijn aandacht ook niet te lang op teksten rusten die niet passend zijn en neemt enkel die ter harte die hem genegen zijn. Dat heet 'zijn geloof'. Zo lijkt het alsof ze als bijzaak bedoeld waren of niet relevant. Toch worden ze samen vernoemt met de andere als 'van God'. Dus ik waardeer wel sommige religieuze literatuur, maar niet alles is _'van God'_ . (figuurlijk: moreel Hoogstaand).

----------


## rinjea

> _Geplaatst door maartenn100_ 
> *Wel, een deel van de leefregels in de koran, bijbel en tora zijn zeker knap verwoord en kan je erkennen als fundamenteel goed. Maar een mens is gemaakt om het onderscheid in interpretaties te maken... vanuit een moreel gevoel dat hem is gegeven. Ook in andere 'menselijke' literatuur vindt hij (of schrijft hij zelf) zulke dingen. De mens heeft geen geboden en verboden nodig*


Ben niet zo"n lezer.
Maar een mens heeft wel ge en ver boden nodig.
Alleen vanuit de Bijbel gezien, hield de mens zich niet aan de geboden van GOD.
Daarom heeft GOD zelf ingegrepen!

----------


## IbnRushd

> _Geplaatst door maartenn100_


Uiteraard zijn er verzen die multi-interpretabel zijn. Anderzijds zijn er ook verzen die geen interpretatie toelaten laat staan allegorisme.
Hoe dan ook, zijn die leefregels geopenbaard om de eenheid te bewaren: eenheid v/d mensen. De interpretatie dient verder te voldoen aan bepaalde maatstaven die in het heilige boek beschreven staan, zoals 'rechtvaardigheid' en 'billijkheid' zodat er geen ruimte wordt gelaten van uiteenlopende interpretaties, zeker wat de basis betreft.

----------


## maartenn100

> _Geplaatst door rinjea_ 
> *Ben niet zo"n lezer.
> Maar een mens heeft wel ge en ver boden nodig.
> Alleen vanuit de Bijbel gezien, hield de mens zich niet aan de geboden van GOD.
> Daarom heeft GOD zelf ingegrepen!*


Ik bedoel dat jij en ik en wij met z'n allen (als we psychologisch gezond zijn) aanvoelen wat het is om goed te doen voor de ander. Als je met je partner, beste vriend, moeder of vader praat voel je aan wanneer je hen kwetst en wanneer je hen goed doet. Dat heet 'empathie' of 'inlevingsvermogen'. Mensen hebben dat van nature. Natuurlijk niet tegenover iedereen tegelijk, wat dat zou moeilijk zijn.
Maar meestal, als een mens zorgzaam met iemand omgaat, voelt hij aan wat het is om goed te doen. Denk ik.

----------


## rinjea

> _Geplaatst door maartenn100_ 
> *Ik bedoel dat jij en ik en wij met z'n allen (als we psychologisch gezond zijn) aanvoelen wat het is om goed te doen voor de ander. Als je met je partner, beste vriend, moeder of vader praat voel je aan wanneer je hen kwetst en wanneer je hen goed doet. Dat heet 'empathie' of 'inlevingsvermogen'. Mensen hebben dat van nature. Natuurlijk niet tegenover iedereen tegelijk, wat dat zou moeilijk zijn.
> Maar meestal, als een mens zorgzaam met iemand omgaat, voelt hij aan wat het is om goed te doen. Denk ik.*


Klopt, maar Het geloof gaat VEEL verder dan hier.
Het gaat alleen om GEnade van GOD, die leven geeft.

----------


## maartenn100

kan je 'de genade van God, die leven geeft' wat uitleggen?

----------


## rinjea

> _Geplaatst door maartenn100_ 
> *kan je 'de genade van God, die leven geeft' wat uitleggen?*


JEZUS

----------


## maartenn100

ja, ik geloof ook wel dat Jezus symbolisch kan staan voor iets Heiligs of Heilzaams voor de mensheid. Dat maakt hem tot een Inspirerend Mens. Zijn wijsheid is Goddelijk. Maar daarom IS hij nog geen god, tenzij symbolisch of allegorisch bekeken, volgens mij.

----------


## rinjea

> _Geplaatst door maartenn100_ 
> *ja, ik geloof ook wel dat Jezus symbolisch kan staan voor iets Heiligs of Heilzaams voor de mensheid. Dat maakt hem tot een Inspirerend Mens. Zijn wijsheid is Goddelijk. Maar daarom IS hij nog geen god, tenzij symbolisch of allegorisch bekeken, volgens mij.*


Ik kan alleen spreken uit eigen ervaring.
Ik heb Jezus Christus als verlosser aangenomen.
Nadien is mijn leven veranderd, zonder dat ik er zelf deel aan had.

----------


## maartenn100

Wel IbnRushd, dat is nu net wat hier ter discussie staat. Komt het van mensen zelf, of van De Schepper? 
Tenslotte zijn het mensen zelf die dat met ijver blijven verdedigen, terwijl je zou denken dat een schepper wel voor zichzelf en zijn boodschap kan opkomen (simplistisch gesteld). Ik geloof dat mensen dit voor mensen hebben gemaakt. Om er een betere wereld van te willen maken, zeg maar. Andere culturen (zoals ik in het begin schreef) hebben dat op hun manier ook elk gepoogd. Maar wat we volgens mij allemaal gemeenschappelijk hebben is dat het gaat om 'goeddoen voor elkaar, voor de wereld, voor jezelf enz..."
Wat niet wil zeggen dat de antwoorden her en der, voor de taal van die tijd, niet soms wat ongelukkig geformuleerd stonden.
Maar dat geloof ik, en ik vraag je niet dat ook zomaar te geloven. Net zoals een hindoe in iets anders gelooft hebben jij en ik het recht het onze te geloven.

----------


## Thermopylae

> _Geplaatst door rinjea_ 
> *Ik geloof wel in een schepper.
> Weet je waarom:
> Ik geloof niet in een verzonnen evolutie theorie.
> Die immers lekt aan alle kanten.
> 
> De Evolutie theorie is een geloof.*


De evolutiethorie is geen geloof. De evolutietheorie is een wetenschappelijke theorie. Een wetenschappelijke theorie moet een kloppende en samenhangende verklaring geven voor een wijde reeks fenomenen. Het is essentieel dat een theorie geen contradicties mag bevatten, en gefalsifieerd en geverifieerd moet kunnen worden door waarneming. Een theorie moet ondersteund worden door empirisch (op bevindingen berustend) bewijsmateriaal. Het belangrijkste deel van dit empirische bewijsmateriaal voor de evolutietheorie wordt verschaft door biologisch onderzoek en paleontologische vondsten (fossielen). 

Maar als jij wilt aangeven, waar de E.T. "lekt"?

Dus daar waar de E.T. een wetenschappelijke theorie is - dus onderbouwt met wetenschappelijke bewijzen, is er nog nooit ook maar een begin van een wetenschappelijk bewijs geleverd, dat God bestaat.
Het enige dat we hebben zijn mensen die hebben beweerd dat God bestaat, en dat God via hen de mensen zijn boodschap brengt. 
Dat is dus slechts het woord van mensen.

----------


## ronald

> _Geplaatst door Thermopylae_ 
> *
> Dus daar waar de E.T. een wetenschappelijke theorie is - dus onderbouwt met wetenschappelijke bewijzen, is er nog nooit ook maar een begin van een wetenschappelijk bewijs geleverd, dat God bestaat.
> Het enige dat we hebben zijn mensen die hebben beweerd dat God bestaat, en dat God via hen de mensen zijn boodschap brengt. 
> Dat is dus slechts het woord van mensen.*



Ik heb het al eens eerder geschreven: "Wetenschap handelt en formuleert met theorien en hypotheses terwijl de Bijbel handelt met absolute waarheid. Deze zijn twee verschillende disciplines waar "verzoening" totaal niet op zijn plaats is. "
Het Woord van Gd is in de vorm van "Woorden" als openbaringsmiddel tot de mens gekomen. Wat meer dan bewijs kan je dus hebben dan dat het GEHOORD is? Had je een CD verwacht? Het verschil zit hem in de maretiele factor. Wetenschappelijke theorieen behoren in de materie te worden gestaafd of ze wel wetenschappelijk zijn. Wanneer je het over Gd hebt, dan kom je op het vlak van laat maar zeggen trancedentie en daar gelden andere bewijzen voor. Uiteindelijk is er een link naar de materie gemaakt in de vorm van geschreven werk als boodschap van Gd en die zou je dan wel op haar waarheid kunnen testen door passages met elkaar te kunnen vergelijken. Maar ook dan bevind je je soms in de "aannemelijke" sfeer die alleen waarde voor je zullen hebben als je overtuigd ben. "Absolute waarheid" houdt in dat je verder dan de materie, boven de natuur kijkt tot het niveau als dat voor de mens te begrijpen is.

----------


## Rourchid

> _Geplaatst door maartenn100_
> *
> Daar snap ik niks van Rourschid, van wat je nu probeert te zeggen.
> *


Een conservatief zal een andersdenkende niet als participant zien in een discussie, maar bekijkt hem als een object. 
Als je een objectieve attitude aanneemt dan zie je een ander niet meer als gelijke, maar als iemand die _gemanaged_ moet worden, genezen of getraind. 
Dat betekent dus dat je manipulatieve macht tegenover die persoon gebruikt. 
Een conservatief behandelt de regels van zijn levensbeschouwing als de regels van de wiskunde: als je ervan afwijkt, dan geldt dat als een fout en moet je gedisciplineerd worden om die fout niet meer te maken.

Jij hebt een beeld van door jou gewenst aanvaardbaar religieus gedrag en omdat jij het gedrag van prikster rinjea niet aanvaardbaar vindt ga je een aantal katholieken geestelijken ten voorbeeld stellen. Discussiren doe je echter niet, je verwijst naar hogere autoriteit die kennelijk slaafs gevolgd moet worden. 
Je stelt je feitelijk als een conservatief op die normatief aan - door jou impliciet getypeerd zijnde als - "slavenvolk" oplegt om zich te onderwerpen aan door jouw gewenste moraal-ethiek en de daarbij behorende rolmodellen (c.q. geestelijken).




> _Geplaatst door maartenn100_
> *
> (figuurlijk: moreel Hoogstaand).
> *


In de geschiedenis van de ethiek kan men diverse morele talen onderscheiden. Bij
de Aristotelische deugdenethiek horen bijvoorbeeld andere concepten om uit te drukken wat
moreel van belang is dan bij de Kantiaanse ethiek: *Een Aristoteliaan spreekt over moraal in
termen van deugden, karakter en de kwaliteit van leven; een Kantiaan heeft het over respect,
vrijheid, autonomie en rationaliteit*. De conceptuele schemas van beide typen ethiek
benadrukken verschillende aspecten van het leven. *Het is daarom denkbaar dat een
Aristoteliaan die geen kennis heeft van de theorie van Kant, bij een eerste ontmoeting niet zou
begrijpen wat een Kantiaan zegt*.

Voorbeelden van morele misverstanden komen natuurlijk ook in het dagelijks leven
voor tussen leken in de filosofie, die vanzelfsprekend redeneren met de woorden die zij in hun
sociale context daarvoor gewend zijn geraakt te gebruiken. Zo kan de n redeneren vanuit
de waarde van emancipatie en op grond daarvan pleiten voor de verwerving van een recht op
zelfbeschikking, terwijl de ander spreekt over eer, kwetsbaarheid, en een sociale plicht om
bescherming te bieden aan zwakkeren. Beide debaters gebruiken andere woorden om te
vertellen wat voor hen van belang is, maar ze verstaan niet echt wat de ander zegt omdat ze
elkaars taal niet spreken. Ze bestrijden elkaar met woorden die horen bij verschillende morele
talen, waardoor het debat in de eerste plaats spraakverwarring teweeg lijkt te brengen.

Het bestaan van meerdere morele talen maakt veel mensen onzeker over de normatieve kracht
van hun eigen morele uitspraken. Vooral het besef dat morele oordelen relatief zijn aan een
morele taal, en daarmee aan een specifieke praktische en theoretische manier van omgaan met
moraliteit, roept de vraag op hoe je andere culturen kunt kritiseren of zelfs maar kunt
begrijpen wat ze bedoelen.

[ . . .] 

De Iers-Amerikaanse auteur Alasdair MacIntyre maakt zich er ernstig zorgen over dat morele
onenigheden onbeheersbaar kunnen worden. De diepe en almaar voortdurende onenigheden in
morele debatten in de westerse wereld zijn voor hem in zijn beroemde boek After virtue reden
om te zeggen dat er sprake is van een morele crisissituatie. In dit boek analyseert hij deze
crisis als een probleem van morele spraakverwarring. In democratien in Europa en Noord
Amerika gebruiken debaters volgens hem verschillende soorten morele concepten door elkaar
heen, waardoor niemand elkaar werkelijk begrijpt. MacIntyre beweert dat dit komt door een
geleidelijk verval van de morele taal sinds de Middeleeuwen dat ertoe heeft geleid dat
hedendaagse westerlingen geen argumenten meer kunnen geven voor hun morele
standpunten, maar *alleen emotioneel* hun opinies kunnen uitkramen en kunnen proberen hun
gesprekspartners tot dezelfde standpunten te *manipuleren*.


Simone van der Burg; In kritisch gezelschap : http://dare.ubvu.vu.nl/bitstream/1871/10628/1/7837.pdf (.pdf bestand)



> _Geplaatst door maartenn100_
> *
> ja, ik geloof ook wel dat Jezus symbolisch kan staan voor iets Heiligs of Heilzaams voor de mensheid. 
> *


Jezus (vzmh) als Zijn eniggeboren zoon geeft als metafoor aan dat het Evangelie het enige is waarmee Hij (swt) Zich in het Woord openbaart.
Christus tot je laten komen is middels het Evangelie tot Hem (s.w.t.) naderen.



> _Geplaatst door maartenn100_
> *
> Wel IbnRushd, dat is nu net wat hier ter discussie staat. Komt het van mensen zelf, of van De Schepper? 
> *


Dat de ongeschapen Koran, die even Eeuwig als Allah (s.w.t.), uit het Onkenbare is neergedaald staat voor Moslims niet ter discussie.

----------


## Rourchid

> _Geplaatst door Thermopylae_
> *
> Dus daar waar de E.T. een wetenschappelijke theorie is - dus onderbouwt met wetenschappelijke bewijzen, is er nog nooit ook maar een begin van een wetenschappelijk bewijs geleverd, dat God bestaat.
> *


Ook E.T bewijst uiteraard het onbestaan van Allah (s.w.t.) niet.
Bewijzen dat Allah (s.w.t.) bestaat is overigens niet mogelijk, wel kun je op zoek naar Hem (s.w.t.) gaan (Imam al-Ghazali r.a.)

----------


## Thermopylae

> _Geplaatst door Rourchid_ 
> *Ook E.T bewijst uiteraard het onbestaan van Allah (s.w.t.) niet.
> Bewijzen dat Allah (s.w.t.) bestaat is overigens niet mogelijk, wel kun je op zoek naar Hem (s.w.t.) gaan (Imam al-Ghazali r.a.)*


De E.T. bevindt zich op het terrein van de biologie. Er worden dus zaken onderzocht van de materiele wereld. Derhalve worden er geen uitspraken gedaan over "bovennatuurlijke" spirituele zaken.
Gelovigen die menen dat de heilige boeken van kaft tot kaft en woord voor woord de absolute waarheid bevatten, zullen de E.T. afwijzen, omdat deze in tegenspraak is met de heilige boeken. Er zijn echter ook in toenemende mate gelovigen, die menen dat de E.T. - gezien de wetenschappelijke bewijzen - niet kan worden ontkend, maar dat deze kan bestaan naast hun geloof. Zij menen, dat de oervorm van leven, waaruit door evolutie de huidige dieren en mensen zijn ontstaan, door God geschapen is.

Dan is er nog een andere theorie, de oerknal. Wetenschappers hebben in een laboratorium de omstandigheden nagebootst van de z.g. "oersoep", dus de omstandigheden op aarde in lang vervlogen tijden. Daar heeft men een electrische lading doorheen gejaagd, gelijk aan blikseminslagen. Na korte tijd gingen zich spontaan - zonder verdere toevoeging - eiwitten vormen. Zoals bekend zijn eiwitten belangrijk voor elke levensvorm.
Ook heeft men aan de T.U. Delft al kans gezien, om kunstmatige atomen te maken! Zoals bekend is alles opgebouwd uit atomen. Dus het is bewezen, dat twee heel belangrijke elementen noodzakelijk voor het leven tot stand kunnen komen, zonder inmenging van "bovenaf".

----------


## Charlus

> _Geplaatst door Rourchid_ 
> *<...>Bewijzen dat Allah (s.w.t.) bestaat is overigens niet mogelijk<...>*


Als je op voorhand zeker weet (en je klinkt zeker van je zaak) dat een godsbewijs niet mogelijk is, dan weet je zeker dat god niet bestaat. Hoe weet je dat?

----------


## Thermopylae

> _Geplaatst door ronald_ 
> *Ik heb het al eens eerder geschreven: "Wetenschap handelt en formuleert met theorien en hypotheses terwijl de Bijbel handelt met absolute waarheid. Deze zijn twee verschillende disciplines waar "verzoening" totaal niet op zijn plaats is. "
> Het Woord van Gd is in de vorm van "Woorden" als openbaringsmiddel tot de mens gekomen. Wat meer dan bewijs kan je dus hebben dan dat het GEHOORD is? Had je een CD verwacht? Het verschil zit hem in de maretiele factor. Wetenschappelijke theorieen behoren in de materie te worden gestaafd of ze wel wetenschappelijk zijn. Wanneer je het over Gd hebt, dan kom je op het vlak van laat maar zeggen trancedentie en daar gelden andere bewijzen voor. Uiteindelijk is er een link naar de materie gemaakt in de vorm van geschreven werk als boodschap van Gd en die zou je dan wel op haar waarheid kunnen testen door passages met elkaar te kunnen vergelijken. Maar ook dan bevind je je soms in de "aannemelijke" sfeer die alleen waarde voor je zullen hebben als je overtuigd ben. "Absolute waarheid" houdt in dat je verder dan de materie, boven de natuur kijkt tot het niveau als dat voor de mens te begrijpen is.*


Je schrijft, de bijbel handelt met absolute waarheid. Dat is dus precies wat we niet weten, omdat het niet te bewijzen valt. Ook je stelling, dat de woorden van God zijn gehoord door de mens, is ook nooit bewezen.
Er zijn inderdaad de nodige mensen geweest, die hebben gezegd, dat zij een boodschap van God hebben gekregen, en deze aan de mensheid hebben doorgegeven. Ook hier, we moeten echter deze mensen op hun woord geloven. Hoe ver je ook teruggaat in de tijd, altijd zie je weer, dat mensen beweren, te weten wat goden willen, en dat zij boodschappen van goden ontvingen. De gelovige van vandaag, neemt die bewering van die priesters van polythestische geloven niet serieus. Waarom moeten we de beweringen van de profeten m.b.t. de monothestische geloven wel serieus nemen? Bij de Germanen, Romeinen, Grieken noem ze maar op, altijd wierpen mensen zich als priester of profeet op. In Palestina bijvoorbeeld ging er ook geen maand voorbij, of iemand wierp zich weer eens op als profeet of messias. Daarom werd ook Jezus met de nodige scepsis bekeken; al weer n! 

Je vraagt of ik een CD van God zou verwachten. Het valt op, dat God zich blijkbaar steeds tot een mens heeft gericht, die dan boodschappen moest doorgeven aan de mensheid. Waarom? Mozes moet een aantal keren de Sinaiberg op en af, om opdrachten van God te vernemen en die weer doorgeven aan zijn volk. Meer dan 2000 meter hoog, zodat niemand van het volk kon zien of horen wat er boven op die berg gebeurde. Waarom? Sterker nog, niemand van het volk daar verenigd, mocht de berg op, want het zou slecht met hem aflopen. Waarom? We hebben dus slechts het woord van Mozes. Zoals ik al eerder schreef in onze discussie, de man waarvan bij geleerden steeds meer in twijfel wordt getrokken of deze wel berhaupt heeft bestaan, omdat er totaal niets over hem is terug te vinden, buiten de bijbel. Zelfs niet in Egypte waar hij toch aan het hof van de Farao is opgevoed, en waar hij de economie aan het wankelen bracht, door al die Joodse slaven uit Egypte te leiden! Ook heel opvallend dat de bijbel continue namen noemt, als zij geschiedenissen vertellen, in het geval van Mozes wordt wel steeds over zijn aanvaringen met de Farao - de plagen o.a. - gesproken, maar "toevallig" wordt niet de naam van deze Farao genoemd! Terug naar de Sinai berg. Waarom zou God niet zijn boodschap aan het verzamelde Joodse volk hebben gegeven, en duidelijk aan het hele volk zijn bestaan hebben bewezen? Noem mij wantrouwend, maar ik vind dat verdacht.

----------


## ronald

> _Geplaatst door Thermopylae_ 
> *Je schrijft, de bijbel handelt met absolute waarheid. Dat is dus precies wat we niet weten, omdat het niet te bewijzen valt. Ook je stelling, dat de woorden van God zijn gehoord door de mens, is ook nooit bewezen.
> Er zijn inderdaad de nodige mensen geweest, die hebben gezegd, dat zij een boodschap van God hebben gekregen, en deze aan de mensheid hebben doorgegeven. Ook hier, we moeten echter deze mensen op hun woord geloven. Hoe ver je ook teruggaat in de tijd, altijd zie je weer, dat mensen beweren, te weten wat goden willen, en dat zij boodschappen van goden ontvingen. De gelovige van vandaag, neemt die bewering van die priesters van polythestische geloven niet serieus. Waarom moeten we de beweringen van de profeten m.b.t. de monothestische geloven wel serieus nemen? Bij de Germanen, Romeinen, Grieken noem ze maar op, altijd wierpen mensen zich als priester of profeet op. In Palestina bijvoorbeeld ging er ook geen maand voorbij, of iemand wierp zich weer eens op als profeet of messias. Daarom werd ook Jezus met de nodige scepsis bekeken; al weer n! 
> 
> Je vraagt of ik een CD van God zou verwachten. Het valt op, dat God zich blijkbaar steeds tot een mens heeft gericht, die dan boodschappen moest doorgeven aan de mensheid. Waarom? Mozes moet een aantal keren de Sinaiberg op en af, om opdrachten van God te vernemen en die weer doorgeven aan zijn volk. Meer dan 2000 meter hoog, zodat niemand van het volk kon zien of horen wat er boven op die berg gebeurde. Waarom? Sterker nog, niemand van het volk daar verenigd, mocht de berg op, want het zou slecht met hem aflopen. Waarom? We hebben dus slechts het woord van Mozes. Zoals ik al eerder schreef in onze discussie, de man waarvan bij geleerden steeds meer in twijfel wordt getrokken of deze wel berhaupt heeft bestaan, omdat er totaal niets over hem is terug te vinden, buiten de bijbel. Zelfs niet in Egypte waar hij toch aan het hof van de Farao is opgevoed, en waar hij de economie aan het wankelen bracht, door al die Joodse slaven uit Egypte te leiden! Ook heel opvallend dat de bijbel continue namen noemt, als zij geschiedenissen vertellen, in het geval van Mozes wordt wel steeds over zijn aanvaringen met de Farao - de plagen o.a. - gesproken, maar "toevallig" wordt niet de naam van deze Farao genoemd! Terug naar de Sinai berg. Waarom zou God niet zijn boodschap aan het verzamelde Joodse volk hebben gegeven, en duidelijk aan het hele volk zijn bestaan hebben bewezen? Noem mij wantrouwend, maar ik vind dat verdacht.*



Je zou je binnen de Tora deze bewering "wetenschappelijk" kunnen bekijken of het klopt. In zoverre is het dus wel te bewijzen.
Als je bewust bent hoe het joodse onderwijs van Tora in elkaar zit dan zou je wellicht tot andere conclusies komen dan dat het zomaar aannames zijn. Vanaf het derde levensjaar worden joodse kinderen (religieus) met de Tora opgevoed juist om die zuiverheid in de leer te bewaren. Je zou het indoctrinatie kunnen noemen , maar de leer is zo wel goed geconserveerd overgedragen.Ik, en niet alleen ik, voel een directe lijn naar Mozes en de andere profeten lopen. Profeten werden in hun tijd op profetiekundigheid getest. Iemand kon zich niet zo maar profeet noemen. Er komen wetten, regels en bewijsvoeringen bij kijken. Maimonides somt ze op. Er leefden duizenden profeten waarvan zij alleen maar de groten nog kennen vanwege de belangrijkheid van de boodschappen voor het gehele volk. Daarnaast waren er ook genoeg valse of nepprofeten. Die waren alszodanig getest.

Gd heeft al aan Adam en Eva boodachappen gegeven. Generaties na hen deden die verwateren. Zo ook na Mozes. Aan de andere kant werd het volk bijgestuurd, opgeroepen tot Gd terug te keren en toekomstverwachtingen uit te spreken, Dat is de functie van profeten. LJHVH Sumerisch is voor sperma.Als je Exodus 20:1 ev leest dan merk je dat Gd zelf tot het volk sprak. Het volk gaf aan Mozes aan dat de openbaring te geweldig was en hij werd daarna degene die Gds boodschap overbracht. Gd zelf was wel getuige of dat goed gebeurde. De berg Siani was op dat moment "heilig", dat betekent "afgezonderd". Er moest een afstand in tijd en plaats in acht genomen worden eer de openbaring kon plaatsvinden. In de Tora, die heel precies en bondig in haar bewoording is, worden natuurlijk niet alle details genoemd. Het is geen geschiedenisboek maar een boek van "lering" wat Tora ook betekent. Wat en of de Egyptenaren wel of niet hebben opgeschreven ( voor wat tot nu toe is gevonden) is niet een doorslaggevende factor voor ons om in de Tora te geloven. De openbaring waar juist het gehele volk bij aanwezig was en niet alleen Mozes was genoeg. Dit was je misschien ontgaan. Het ligt juist in het Jodendom verankerd constant vragen te stellen om de zaken duidelijk te krijgen. In zoverre is het Jodendom geen geloof.

----------


## Thermopylae

@Ronald

Geloof is heel belangrijk voor de gelovige. Dat weten we al vanaf de hele oude tijden. Mensen willen een opperwezen, waarvan ze denken dat deze ze beschermt, en tot wie zij zich in tijden van nood kunnen wenden, d.m.v. gebed. Bovendien wordt beloofd dat als je de opgelegde regels volgt, dan is het na de dood niet afgelopen, maar leef je verder in de hemel/paradijs, en ook nog eens aanzienlijk fijner dan op aarde. Bovendien vind je ook alle overleden dierbaren terug. Wie zou dat niet willen? Derhalve doet een gelovige "alles" om te kunnen blijven geloven.
Dus voor alle argumenten die het geloof zouden kunnen ondermijnen, wordt door de gelovige een antwoord bedacht die dat argument kan neutraliseren. Hoe gelovig men ook is, toch wil men af en toe wel een bewijs dat God echt bestaat. Dus worden alle afschuwelijke zaken op aarde afgewenteld op de mens, of het noodlot, allemaal niet de schuld van God. Als mensen echter goede dingen doen, dan echter wordt direct gezegd, dat God dat heeft gedaan en spreekt men over en wonder, en zegt, dat bewijst toch wel dat God bestaat. Alle zaken die we (nog) niet kunnen verklaren, worden ook als bewijs aangevoerd, dat God bestaat. Ook waren mensen honderden jaren en meer geleden, over veel zaken nog onwetend. Dus waren mensen over veel zaken angstig en bijgelovig. In dat klimaat kon heel makkelijk massahysterie ontstaan. Als er opeens nog al wat vee dood ging, behoefde een idioot maar te roepen, dat er sprake was van hekserij, en ineens riepen allerlei mensen dat zij heksen op bezemstelen hadden zien vliegen! In tijden van pest bijvoorbeeld dacht men aan straf van God en ook hier een idioot moest maar hard gaan brullen dat hier de straf van God aan het werk was, en allerlei mensen meenden ineens weer van alles en nog wat aan vreemde zaken met eigen ogen gezien te hebben. 

Zoals ik schreef, waarom moet iedereen onderaan de berg blijven, en moet Mozes berg op en af.
Dan wordt gezegd, de kracht die de openbaring met zich mee bracht was te geweldig voor de mensen. De berg was op dat moment heilig enz. Voor mij zijn dit argumenten die geen hout snijden, maar slechts worden gebruikt om toch een verklaring geven waarom de boodschap alleen aan 1 mens werd gegeven, en dan ook nog uit het zicht van het volk. Als God bestaat en almachtig is, dan is er geen enkele reden om de boodschap niet op een dergelijke manier te brengen, dat dit aan het hele volk kan gebeuren.
Het blijft vreemd, om een boodschap aan volk te brengen, door die boodschap aan 1 persoon te geven die het dan weer moet gaan doorvertellen aan de hele gemeenschap. 

Ook je voorbeeld met die plagen. De Here zegt tegen Mozes, zeg tegen Aaron dat hij met zijn staf op de wateren slaat, en hopla het water wordt bloed en de vissen sterven. Opvallend wat dan volgt: maar de Egyptische wetenschappers deden door hun toverkunsten hetzelfde...
Exodus 7:22. Wat daar gebeurde was dus niets bijzonder, want de Egyptenaren deden hetzelfde! Bovendien, waarom gaf de almachtige God de Farao zelf niet die waarschuwing als je mijn volk niet laat gaan, dan gaat er dit en dat gebeuren? Waarom moet Mozes dat tegen Aaron zeggen, en moet die met een staf op het water slaan? Toch allemaal volstrekt overbodig? Overigens heeft jaren geleden een Amerikaans wetenschapperscollectief de plagen onderzocht, en heeft bewezen dat ze allemaal wetenschappelijk kunnen worden verklaard, terwijl ze niet alleen toen plaatsvonden, maar ook daarvoor en daarna. Wie zegt mij, dat die bestaande zaken niet zijn gebruikt in een verhaal in de bijbel, om het bestaan van God te onderbouwen? De mensen in die tijd wisten immers niet waar dit soort zaken vandaan kwamen, en er is niets beter om je zaak te bepleiten - dat er een oppermacht is - dan dit soort mysteries aan dat opperwezen toe te wijzen!
Dat het jou niet uitmaakt, dat het bestaan van Mozes niet kan worden aangetoond, is natuurlijk je goed recht. Voor mij is het echter wel belangrijk als wetenschappers stellen dat van een zo'n belangrijke man die een verbond aanging met God en de stenen tafelen ontving, een heel volk weg heeft geleid uit Egypte niet kan worden aangetoond, dat deze zelfs geleefd heeft, zelfs niet in het land waar hij aan het hof van de Farao opgroeide. Ik vind dat zeer opmerkelijk.

----------


## IbnRushd

> _Geplaatst door maartenn100_ 
> *Tenslotte zijn het mensen zelf die dat met ijver blijven verdedigen, terwijl je zou denken dat een schepper wel voor zichzelf en zijn boodschap kan opkomen (simplistisch gesteld).*


De Schepper heeft een bewijs van Zijn bestaan achtergelaten: ht Boek; in dit geval de Koran.




> _Geplaatst door maartenn100_ 
> *
> Ik geloof dat mensen dit voor mensen hebben gemaakt.*


Ja, je zegt het al 'geloof'.  :Smilie:  En weer anderen 'geloven' daar niet in, en beschouwen de woorden van hun heilige boeken als goddelijk.




> _Geplaatst door maartenn100_ 
> *
> Andere culturen (zoals ik in het begin schreef) hebben dat op hun manier ook elk gepoogd. Maar wat we volgens mij allemaal gemeenschappelijk hebben is dat het gaat om 'goeddoen voor elkaar, voor de wereld, voor jezelf enz..."*


En vooral dat zij allemaal in n Oppergod geloven.

----------


## ronald

> _Geplaatst door Thermopylae_ 
> *@Ronald
> 
> Geloof is heel belangrijk voor de gelovige. Dat weten we al vanaf de hele oude tijden. Mensen willen een opperwezen, waarvan ze denken dat deze ze beschermt, en tot wie zij zich in tijden van nood kunnen wenden, d.m.v. gebed. Bovendien wordt beloofd dat als je de opgelegde regels volgt, dan is het na de dood niet afgelopen, maar leef je verder in de hemel/paradijs, en ook nog eens aanzienlijk fijner dan op aarde. Bovendien vind je ook alle overleden dierbaren terug. Wie zou dat niet willen? Derhalve doet een gelovige "alles" om te kunnen blijven geloven.
> Dus voor alle argumenten die het geloof zouden kunnen ondermijnen, wordt door de gelovige een antwoord bedacht die dat argument kan neutraliseren. Hoe gelovig men ook is, toch wil men af en toe wel een bewijs dat God echt bestaat. Dus worden alle afschuwelijke zaken op aarde afgewenteld op de mens, of het noodlot, allemaal niet de schuld van God. Als mensen echter goede dingen doen, dan echter wordt direct gezegd, dat God dat heeft gedaan en spreekt men over en wonder, en zegt, dat bewijst toch wel dat God bestaat. Alle zaken die we (nog) niet kunnen verklaren, worden ook als bewijs aangevoerd, dat God bestaat. Ook waren mensen honderden jaren en meer geleden, over veel zaken nog onwetend. Dus waren mensen over veel zaken angstig en bijgelovig. In dat klimaat kon heel makkelijk massahysterie ontstaan. Als er opeens nog al wat vee dood ging, behoefde een idioot maar te roepen, dat er sprake was van hekserij, en ineens riepen allerlei mensen dat zij heksen op bezemstelen hadden zien vliegen! In tijden van pest bijvoorbeeld dacht men aan straf van God en ook hier een idioot moest maar hard gaan brullen dat hier de straf van God aan het werk was, en allerlei mensen meenden ineens weer van alles en nog wat aan vreemde zaken met eigen ogen gezien te hebben. 
> 
> Zoals ik schreef, waarom moet iedereen onderaan de berg blijven, en moet Mozes berg op en af.
> Dan wordt gezegd, de kracht die de openbaring met zich mee bracht was te geweldig voor de mensen. De berg was op dat moment heilig enz. Voor mij zijn dit argumenten die geen hout snijden, maar slechts worden gebruikt om toch een verklaring geven waarom de boodschap alleen aan 1 mens werd gegeven, en dan ook nog uit het zicht van het volk. Als God bestaat en almachtig is, dan is er geen enkele reden om de boodschap niet op een dergelijke manier te brengen, dat dit aan het hele volk kan gebeuren.
> Het blijft vreemd, om een boodschap aan volk te brengen, door die boodschap aan 1 persoon te geven die het dan weer moet gaan doorvertellen aan de hele gemeenschap. 
> ...



Gd in eerste instantie is geen prive-Gd die je kunt afdwingen voor wat ik wens. Gd bepaalt de regels en die zijn duidelijk.
Doet een gelovige "alles" om te kunnen blijven geloven os gelooft een gelovige en kan daarom alles doen wat Gd zegt? Er is een wezenlijk verschil. Beide gevallen kunnen namelijk maar je lijkt de nadruk op een van de twee te leggen. Begrijpelijk. Maar zo "bedacht" is het niet door gelovigen. De Tora is duidelijk, zowel omtrent de beloningen, profetien en consequenties wanneer er wordt afgeweken. Als Jood kennende zijn geschiedenis weet ik wat ik zeg. Uiteraard zou elke gelovige wel eens een "bewijs" willen zien dat Gd bestaat, alleen zijn we daar niet nar op zoek. ook niet naar wonderen. Zelfs niet naar beloning. Hoezo wordt Gd vrijgepleit voor nare zaken? Het is meestal een combinatie van natuurwetten en logische consequinties. Soms begrijpen wij Gd ook niet en zijn verklaringen niet zo gemakkelijk te vinden. Met zaken als angst, noodlot, hekserij, pest,hysterie wordt juist afgerekend. Dat een deel van gelovigen dat niet konden is een andere zaak. Ik spreek vanuit het Jodendom.
De tekst Exodus 20:1 vertelt dat Gd tot het volk sprak. Zonder Mozes als intermedium. Welke extra boodschap had je verwacht? Hoewel het gehele volk op een hoger profetisch niveau was tijdens de openbaring dan bv de profeet Jecheskel ( Ezechiel) dan kun je eigenlijk niet verwachten dat het gehele volk dat net uit Egypte kwam dat niveau ook aanhield. De Tora is gegeven aan mensen en niet aan engelen of bedoeld voor profeten. Dan heeft die "lering" niet zoveel waarde. Maar je hebt gelijk Gd zou het wel hebben kunnen doen, alleen de mensen bleven mensen met een eigen vrije wil. Het is niet zo moeilijk in Gd te geloven en Zijn wil te doen wanneer je wonderen ziet. Dat is nu echter niet meer het geval en we zijn aangewezen op ons Gdsvertrouwen.

Dat het volk in Egypte kwam was meerendeels dat Egypte DE cultuur uit die tijd was. Hun godsdienst was op haar niveau ontwkkeld en vergeleken met woodoo praktijken zijn de Brazilianen kleine peuter bij. Het was de tovenaren van Egypte mogelijk hetzelfde te doen met dat verschil dat ze het niet meer konden terug draaien. Daar lag de kracht van Gd boven die van Pharao. Wat wel bijzonder was, was het niet herreizen van hun dode eerstgeboornen ook al had Pharao toen pas toestemming gegeven het volk weg te laten gaan. Net zoals de Egyptische tovenaars hun daden uitvoerden deed Aharon. Het idee "toverstaf" uit sprookjes komt ergens vandaan.
Het onderzoek vanuit Amerika ken ik niet. Wij namen de Tora als waar aan omdat met grote inpack aan het volk is geopenbaard. Je zou zoals ik zei van binnenuit tekstonderzoek kunnen doen. Of dat voor jou genoeg authoriteit is? Ik weet het niet. Dat bepaal jij in principe zelf. Maar wie zegt dat die mensen van toen het een en ander niet wisten? Binnen de Egyptische vonsten is wel het een en ander gevonden maar, zoals je al begreep gaat de joodse prioriteit niet naar uit om Gd te bewijzen. Zoals Voltaire aan koning Frederik antwoordde op diens vraag naar het bewijs van Gd: het zijn de Joden sire.

----------


## Thermopylae

> _Geplaatst door ronald_ 
> *Gd in eerste instantie is geen prive-Gd die je kunt afdwingen voor wat ik wens. Gd bepaalt de regels en die zijn duidelijk.
> Doet een gelovige "alles" om te kunnen blijven geloven os gelooft een gelovige en kan daarom alles doen wat Gd zegt? Er is een wezenlijk verschil. Beide gevallen kunnen namelijk maar je lijkt de nadruk op een van de twee te leggen. Begrijpelijk. Maar zo "bedacht" is het niet door gelovigen. De Tora is duidelijk, zowel omtrent de beloningen, profetien en consequenties wanneer er wordt afgeweken. Als Jood kennende zijn geschiedenis weet ik wat ik zeg. Uiteraard zou elke gelovige wel eens een "bewijs" willen zien dat Gd bestaat, alleen zijn we daar niet nar op zoek. ook niet naar wonderen. Zelfs niet naar beloning. Hoezo wordt Gd vrijgepleit voor nare zaken? Het is meestal een combinatie van natuurwetten en logische consequinties. Soms begrijpen wij Gd ook niet en zijn verklaringen niet zo gemakkelijk te vinden. Met zaken als angst, noodlot, hekserij, pest,hysterie wordt juist afgerekend. Dat een deel van gelovigen dat niet konden is een andere zaak. Ik spreek vanuit het Jodendom.
> De tekst Exodus 20:1 vertelt dat Gd tot het volk sprak. Zonder Mozes als intermedium. Welke extra boodschap had je verwacht? Hoewel het gehele volk op een hoger profetisch niveau was tijdens de openbaring dan bv de profeet Jecheskel ( Ezechiel) dan kun je eigenlijk niet verwachten dat het gehele volk dat net uit Egypte kwam dat niveau ook aanhield. De Tora is gegeven aan mensen en niet aan engelen of bedoeld voor profeten. Dan heeft die "lering" niet zoveel waarde. Maar je hebt gelijk Gd zou het wel hebben kunnen doen, alleen de mensen bleven mensen met een eigen vrije wil. Het is niet zo moeilijk in Gd te geloven en Zijn wil te doen wanneer je wonderen ziet. Dat is nu echter niet meer het geval en we zijn aangewezen op ons Gdsvertrouwen.
> 
> Dat het volk in Egypte kwam was meerendeels dat Egypte DE cultuur uit die tijd was. Hun godsdienst was op haar niveau ontwkkeld en vergeleken met woodoo praktijken zijn de Brazilianen kleine peuter bij. Het was de tovenaren van Egypte mogelijk hetzelfde te doen met dat verschil dat ze het niet meer konden terug draaien. Daar lag de kracht van Gd boven die van Pharao. Wat wel bijzonder was, was het niet herreizen van hun dode eerstgeboornen ook al had Pharao toen pas toestemming gegeven het volk weg te laten gaan. Net zoals de Egyptische tovenaars hun daden uitvoerden deed Aharon. Het idee "toverstaf" uit sprookjes komt ergens vandaan.
> Het onderzoek vanuit Amerika ken ik niet. Wij namen de Tora als waar aan omdat met grote inpack aan het volk is geopenbaard. Je zou zoals ik zei van binnenuit tekstonderzoek kunnen doen. Of dat voor jou genoeg authoriteit is? Ik weet het niet. Dat bepaal jij in principe zelf. Maar wie zegt dat die mensen van toen het een en ander niet wisten? Binnen de Egyptische vonsten is wel het een en ander gevonden maar, zoals je al begreep gaat de joodse prioriteit niet naar uit om Gd te bewijzen. Zoals Voltaire aan koning Frederik antwoordde op diens vraag naar het bewijs van Gd: het zijn de Joden sire.*


Exodus 20:1 handelt over het geven van de tien geboden aan Mozes. Dat gebeurde op de top van de Sinaiberg. Steeds weer gaf God Mozes de opdracht om aan het volk beneden mede te delen, niet de berg op te komen, ook de priesters mochten God niet zien, op straffe van de dood. De mensen hebben dus niets meegekregen, van hetgeen zich op ruim 2000 meter boven hen zich afspeelde. Dat blijkt ook uit 20:19: En zij (het volk) zeiden tot Mozes: "spreek gij met ons, dan zullen wij horen; maar God spreke niet met ons, opdat wij niet sterven." Hieruit kun je niets anders concluderen dat God niet tot het volk heeft gesproken.
Steeds lees je weer, God roept Mozes de berg op, die een boodschap krijgt die hij het volk beneden moet mededelen. Derhalve is het enige bewijs dat we hebben dat Mozes boven op de berg door God is toegesproken, het woord van Mozes. En het is wetenschappers nu net niet gelukt, om het kleinste bewijs te vinden, dat deze Mozes heeft geleefd.

Dat je niet op zoek bent naar het bewijs dat God bestaat, is uiteraard je goed recht. Alleen, mijn instelling is dat ik niets zomaar voor zoete koek slik - zeker niet in belangrijke zaken - maar dat ik dat wel onderbouwd wil zien door bewijzen.

----------


## Tomas

> _Geplaatst door IbnRushd_ 
> De Schepper heeft een bewijs van Zijn bestaan achtergelaten: ht Boek; in dit geval de Koran.


En welke uitgever is god dan precies?




> En vooral dat zij allemaal in n Oppergod geloven.


No they don't. That's projection.

----------


## Thermopylae

> _Geplaatst door IbnRushd_ 
> *De Schepper heeft een bewijs van Zijn bestaan achtergelaten: ht Boek; in dit geval de Koran.
> 
> 
> *


Heilig boeken zijn geschreven door mensen, die beweren dat de boodschap door God is ingegeven.
Ook hier, we hebben alleen het woord van deze mensen daarvoor.
Vaak wordt als bewijs, dat de tekst van de Koran door God aan Mohammed is gegeven, genoemd dat diverse teksten informatie bevat die de mensen in de zevende eeuw onmogelijk konden weten. Dus moeten deze teksten wel van God komen.
Enige tijd geleden voerde een forummer het vers op waaruit men haalt dat de embryologie al in de Koran staat; dus bewijs dat de Koran van God komt.
In deze tekst staan echter een aantal pertinente fouten. God als schepper van al het leven, zou deze fouten uiteraard nooit maken.
Nog opvallender is, dat is aan te tonen is, dat deze tekten zijn overgenomen van oudere wetenschappelijke geschriften, inclusief de fouten!

----------


## IbnRushd

> _Geplaatst door Tomas_ 
> *En welke uitgever is god dan precies?*


Gewoon ht Boek lezen, en niet van domme vragen stellen.




> _Geplaatst door Tomas_ 
> *
> No they don't. That's projection.*


Jawel.  :tong uitsteken:

----------


## Thermopylae

.

----------


## IbnRushd

> _Geplaatst door Thermopylae_ 
> *Heilig boeken zijn geschreven door mensen, die beweren dat de boodschap door God is ingegeven.*


Klopt. Ze zijn uiteindelijk door mensen geschreven, maar de Woorden zijn van de Schepper.




> _Geplaatst door Thermopylae_ 
> *
> Vaak wordt als bewijs, dat de tekst van de Koran door God aan Mohammed is gegeven, genoemd dat diverse teksten informatie bevat die de mensen in de zevende eeuw onmogelijk konden weten. Dus moeten deze teksten wel van God komen.*


Klopt, er zijn mensen/moslims die graag uit de Koran 'wetenschappelijke feiten' halen om te laten merken dat het Gods woorden zijn. Maar dat hoort niet.
Het is de onnavolgbare schoonheid en het gevoel dat je daarbij krijgt. De mooiste proza is de Koran.




> _Geplaatst door Thermopylae_ 
> *
> Enige tijd geleden voerde een forummer het vers op waaruit men haalt dat de embryologie al in de Koran staat; dus bewijs dat de Koran van God komt.
> In deze tekst staan echter een aantal pertinente fouten. God als schepper van al het leven, zou deze fouten uiteraard nooit maken.*


Welke fouten staan erin?  :Smilie: 




> _Geplaatst door Thermopylae_ 
> *
> Nog opvallender is, dat is aan te tonen is, dat deze tekten zijn overgenomen van oudere wetenschappelijke geschriften, inclusief de fouten!*


Dat is niet aan te tonen. Dat is slechts een gissing van jouw kant.

----------


## ronald

> _Geplaatst door Thermopylae_ 
> *Exodus 20:1 handelt over het geven van de tien geboden aan Mozes. Dat gebeurde op de top van de Sinaiberg. Steeds weer gaf God Mozes de opdracht om aan het volk beneden mede te delen, niet de berg op te komen, ook de priesters mochten God niet zien, op straffe van de dood. De mensen hebben dus niets meegekregen, van hetgeen zich op ruim 2000 meter boven hen zich afspeelde. Dat blijkt ook uit 20:19: En zij (het volk) zeiden tot Mozes: "spreek gij met ons, dan zullen wij horen; maar God spreke niet met ons, opdat wij niet sterven." Hieruit kun je niets anders concluderen dat God niet tot het volk heeft gesproken.
> Steeds lees je weer, God roept Mozes de berg op, die een boodschap krijgt die hij het volk beneden moet mededelen. Derhalve is het enige bewijs dat we hebben dat Mozes boven op de berg door God is toegesproken, het woord van Mozes. En het is wetenschappers nu net niet gelukt, om het kleinste bewijs te vinden, dat deze Mozes heeft geleefd.
> 
> Dat je niet op zoek bent naar het bewijs dat God bestaat, is uiteraard je goed recht. Alleen, mijn instelling is dat ik niets zomaar voor zoete koek slik - zeker niet in belangrijke zaken - maar dat ik dat wel onderbouwd wil zien door bewijzen.*




Exodus 19: 16 "16 Op de derde dag, bij het aanbreken van de morgen, begon het te donderen en te bliksemen, er hing een dreigende wolk boven de berg, en zeer luid weerklonk het geschal van een ramshoorn. Iedereen in het kamp beefde. 17 Mozes leidde het volk het kamp uit, God tegemoet. Aan de voet van de berg bleven ze staan. 18 De Sinai was volledig in rook gehuld, want de HEER was daarop neergedaald in vuur. De rook steeg op als de rook uit een smeltoven, en de berg trilde hevig. 19 Het geschal van de ramshoorn werd luider en luider. Mozes sprak, en God antwoordde met geweldig stemgeluid. 20 De HEER was op de top van de Sinai neergedaald. Hij vroeg Mozes naar hem toe te komen, en Mozes ging naar boven. 21 De HEER zei tegen Mozes: Ga naar beneden en waarschuw het volk dat ze niet te dichtbij komen in de hoop de HEER te zien, want dan zullen velen van hen het leven verliezen. 22 Ook de priesters, die gewoonlijk wel in de nabijheid van de HEER mogen komen, moeten op eerbiedige afstand blijven, anders zal de toorn van de HEER tegen hen losbarsten. 23 Mozes antwoordde de HEER: Het volk kan de Sinai niet op gaan. U hebt ons immers zelf bevolen de berg af te grenzen en als heilig te beschouwen. 24 De HEER zei: Ga naar beneden, en kom samen met Aron weer terug. Maar de priesters en het volk mogen niet dichterbij komen, zij mogen de berg niet op gaan, anders zal mijn toorn tegen hen losbarsten. 25 Mozes ging terug naar het volk en bracht hun dit over."

20:1 Toen sprak God deze woorden:
2 Ik ben de HEER, uw God, die u uit Egypte, uit de slavernij, heeft bevrijd. 


Gd SPRAK de woorden "Ik ben...". Waarom her daarna "En Gd sprak tot Mozes, zeg de kinderen van Israel...", de reden heb ik je verteld. Je geeft het zelg met 20:19 aan. Mozes was de leider en profeet. Als iedereen op het niveau van profeet was gebleven dan waren die aanwijzinen, leringen, terechtwijzingen en vragen niet nodig geweest.
Daarna is Mozes voor een tweede maal de berg op gegaan en wederom 40 dagen en nachten gebleven om (beide keren) met de Stenen Tafelen terug te komen. Het woord van Mozes was het woord van Gd. Zelfs een kleine handeling (slaan op de rots voor het krijgen van water ipv spreken) was hem al fataal. Verkeerde vertalingen die veel groter zouden worden aangerekend dan niet? Zoals ik schreef. Het bewijs hebben we zelf omdat we bij die korte "toespraak" van Gd aanwezig waren en eveneens 40 jaar met Mozes hebben geleerd van resterende openbaringen. Daar vanuit leven we met de Tora. Op een wetenschapper gaan we niet wachten.
Zoals ik al schreef, je hoeft niets als zoete koek te slikken. Ooit kwam een niet-Jood bij rabbi Hillel met de vraag dat hij joods wilde worden als hij het staand op n been de Tora zou kunnen leren. Zijn antwoord was "Houd van je medemens en de rest is commentaar. Ga en leer Tora."

----------


## Thermopylae

> _Geplaatst door IbnRushd_ 
> *Klopt. Ze zijn uiteindelijk door mensen geschreven, maar de Woorden zijn van de Schepper.*


Dat is nu net het punt. Vaststaat dat mensen het geschreven hebben, maar de bewering dat de teksten zijn ingegeven door God komt van de mens, en daar hebben we alleen het woord van de schrijver voor.







> [i]Welke fouten staan erin?  [/B]


Flink wat, maar laten we ons beperken tot een paar die ook niet medici eenvoudig kunnen vaststellen. Nergens wordt bij de beschrijving hoe een embryo tot stand komt in de Koran de de vrouwelijke eicel genoemd. En dat is toch een niet geheel onbelangrijke benodigdheid om tot een vrucht te komen.

Ook wordt geschreven over het "vocht" dat het leven opwekt, het sperma, uit de lendenen van de man komen, tussen de ruggegraat en de ribben. Wij weten inmiddels uiteraard wel beter, waar sperma vandaan komt.
Dit zijn al twee grote missers, die God, als schepper van alle leven, nooit gemaakt zou hebben, als hij deze tekst aan Mohammed zou hebben doorgegeven.

Overigens wordt er ook nog geschreven dat Allah alles in paren heeft geschapen, mannetjes en vrouwtjes die voor voortplanting zorgen, terwijl er vele levensvormen zijn die zich ongeslachtelijk voortplanten.






> [i]Dat is niet aan te tonen. Dat is slechts een gissing van jouw kant. [/B]


Nee. De werken van Hippocrates, Aristoteles en Galenus golden in de Islamitische wereld als standaardwerken voor anatomie en geneeskunde, en werden vrijwel allemaal in het Arabisch vertaald. 
Let wel, al deze werken waren vele honderden jaren ouder dan de Koran.
Aantoonbaar staan teksten - niet alleen over het embryo - in de Koran die precies gelijk zijn aan teksten uit wetenschappelijke werken van aanzienlijk oudere datum, maar bovendien inclusief de fouten van die geschriften.
Dan kan het niet anders, dan dat deze oudere teksten in de Koran zijn overgenomen.

----------


## IbnRushd

> _Geplaatst door Thermopylae_ 
> *Dat is nu net het punt. Vaststaat dat mensen het geschreven hebben, maar de bewering dat de teksten zijn ingegeven door God komt van de mens, en daar hebben we alleen het woord van de schrijver voor.*


Ja, dus? Het gaat toch om wat erin staat. Daaruit kan men weten of het Gods woorden zijn of niet.




> _Geplaatst door Thermopylae_ 
> *
> Flink wat, maar laten we ons beperken tot een paar die ook niet medici eenvoudig kunnen vaststellen. Nergens wordt bij de beschrijving hoe een embryo tot stand komt in de Koran de de vrouwelijke eicel genoemd. En dat is toch een niet geheel onbelangrijke benodigdheid om tot een vrucht te komen.*


Wat is voor jou 'flink'?

Koran is geen encyclopedie, maar een boek dat hoofdzakelijk over de eenheid van Allah gaat.




> _Geplaatst door Thermopylae_ 
> *
> Ook wordt geschreven over het "vocht" dat het leven opwekt, het sperma, uit de lendenen van de man komen, tussen de ruggegraat en de ribben. Wij weten inmiddels uiteraard wel beter, waar sperma vandaan komt.*


Waar staat dat dan. Ik kan je echt niet volgen als je niet met concrete citaten komt. Voor mij is dit gewoon gebrabbel.




> _Geplaatst door Thermopylae_ 
> *
> Overigens wordt er ook nog geschreven dat Allah alles in paren heeft geschapen, mannetjes en vrouwtjes die voor voortplanting zorgen, terwijl er vele levensvormen zijn die zich ongeslachtelijk voortplanten.*


Ow, dat staat ook in de Koran: hermafrodiet.  :Smilie: 




> _Geplaatst door Thermopylae_ 
> *
> Nee. De werken van Hippocrates, Aristoteles en Galenus golden in de Islamitische wereld als standaardwerken voor anatomie en geneeskunde, en werden vrijwel allemaal in het Arabisch vertaald. 
> Let wel, al deze werken waren vele honderden jaren ouder dan de Koran.
> Aantoonbaar staan teksten - niet alleen over het embryo - in de Koran die precies gelijk zijn aan teksten uit wetenschappelijke werken van aanzienlijk oudere datum, maar bovendien inclusief de fouten van die geschriften.
> Dan kan het niet anders, dan dat deze oudere teksten in de Koran zijn overgenomen.*


Na, de filosofische boeken werden in de tijden van Kalief Ma'moon vertaald. Hij kreeg 't tenslotte ook in die tijd.

----------


## Charlus

> _Geplaatst door IbnRushd_ 
> *<...>Het gaat toch om wat erin staat. Daaruit kan men weten of het Gods woorden zijn of niet.<...>*


Hoe stel je vast dat woorden niet van iemand anders dan god kunnen komen?

----------


## IbnRushd

> _Geplaatst door Charlus_ 
> *Hoe stel je vast dat woorden niet van iemand anders dan god kunnen komen?*


Dat onderscheid kan ik maken indien ik de Koran in zijn oorspronkelijke taal lees. 

Niemand anders dan de Schepper zelf kan zo'n proza produceren. Zie overigens 02:23.

----------


## Rourchid

> _Geplaatst door Thermopylae_
> *
> Gelovigen die menen dat de heilige boeken van kaft tot kaft en woord voor woord de absolute waarheid bevatten, zullen de E.T. afwijzen, omdat deze in tegenspraak is met de heilige boeken. Er zijn echter ook in toenemende mate gelovigen, die menen dat de E.T. - gezien de wetenschappelijke bewijzen - niet kan worden ontkend, maar dat deze kan bestaan naast hun geloof. Zij menen, dat de oervorm van leven, waaruit door evolutie de huidige dieren en mensen zijn ontstaan, door God geschapen is.
> *


Ook op deze site heb ik nooit anders beweerd dan wat jij nu stelt.
E.T. is een van de vele verhalen die bestaan naast ht Verhaal dat Hij (s.w.t.) heeft laten neerdalen.



> _Geplaatst door Thermopylae_
> *
> Zoals bekend zijn eiwitten belangrijk voor elke levensvorm.
> Ook heeft men aan de T.U. Delft al kans gezien, om kunstmatige atomen te maken! Zoals bekend is alles opgebouwd uit atomen. Dus het is bewezen, dat twee heel belangrijke elementen noodzakelijk voor het leven tot stand kunnen komen, zonder inmenging van "bovenaf".
> *


Je kan ook een kunsthart maken om hartpatinten te laten overleven.

Overigens is ieder empirisme dat wetenschappelijk zou onderbouwen dat de Koran fouten bevat opzij te schuiven met het door Karl Popper gentroduceerde begrip falsificationisme en m.b.t. een discussie over de (niet bestaande) fouten in de Koran kom je uiteindelijk altijd uit op voor de tigste keer concluderen dat iedere waarneming illusoir kan zijn.
Misschien is het daarom beter dat je eens gaat nadenken over wat je motief is om tevergeefs trachten te bewijzen dat er enige fout te vinden is in het Volmaakte Boek.

Naar mijn mening probeer je namelijk zogenoemd antirealisme te constateren in de Islamitische leer en in deze draad ook in de Joodse leer.
Alleen zit je bij de verkeerde denominaties. Antirealisme is namelijk door de Christelijke theologie genstutionaliseerd tijdens het concilie van Nicea (325) middels het ook tot Woord van de Schepper verklaren van 2 Tim 2:13 (Indien wij ontrouw zijn, Hij blijft getrouw; Hij *kan* Zichzelven *niet* verloochenen) en "kan niet" is uiteraard aantoonbaar contradictionair met de Almacht (het Al-kunnen) van de Meest Verhevene.

Jijzelf hebt trouwens in een andere draad een (m.i. sektarisch) Christen geadviseerd om het concilie van Nicea (325) grondig over te doen en laat k nou net meerdere keren verwezen hebben naar de posting waarin je desbetreffend advies geeft ter illustratie dat een agnost - zoals je jezelf identificeert - het soms wel eens beter kan weten dan een Christelijk theoloog. 

N.B.
De meest recente posting van mij met een verwijzing naar jouw posting : http://www.maroc.nl/forums/showthrea...47#post3481847

----------


## Rourchid

> _Geplaatst door Charlus_
> *
> Als je op voorhand zeker weet (en je klinkt zeker van je zaak) dat een godsbewijs niet mogelijk is, dan weet je zeker dat god niet bestaat. Hoe weet je dat?
> *


Dit is een onlogische redenering omdat je vanwege het niet kunnen bewijzen van het onbestaan van Allah(s.w.t.) stelt dat Hij niet bestaat.

Evenzo zou je dan kunnen zeggen dat er geen buitenaards leven bestaat omdat tot dusverre er geen buitenaards leven is aangetroffen.

Een ontmoeting met Allah, Wiens bestaan je dus niet kunt bewijzen, overleeft geen mens en Hem in al Zijn glorie zien doe je na je dood.

En het bestaan van het leven na de dood is net als het bestaan van Allah ook niet met wetenschap (c.q. empirisch) te bewijzen.



> _Geplaatst door Charlus_
> *
> Hoe weet je dat?
> *


Het weet hebben van zowel Zijn bestaan als van het leven na de dood komt voort uit geloven.

----------


## Thermopylae

> _Geplaatst door IbnRushd_ 
> *Ja, dus? Het gaat toch om wat erin staat. Daaruit kan men weten of het Gods woorden zijn of niet.*


Hoe kan men dat weten? De schrijver beweert dat het de woorden van God zijn, daar hebben we alleen het woord van de schrijver voor.

Ik las net je antwoord op een vraag van superick; proza van koran is van een dermate hoog niveau, dat moet door God geschreven zijn.
Dat is dus een "bewijs" dat veel gelovigen gebruiken. Kan iets (nog) niet worden verklaard; God! Is iets enorm mooi, dat kan geen mens gedaan hebben; God! Je gebruikt derhalve datgene dat je moet bewijzen als bewijs! 




> [i]Wat is voor jou 'flink'?
> 
> Koran is geen encyclopedie, maar een boek dat hoofdzakelijk over de eenheid van Allah gaat.[/B]


- Uittreksels van klei hebben niets met de conceptie en de embryologische ontwikkeling van het kind te maken (en hetzelfde bijgeloof vinden we in religieuze geschriften die veel ouder zijn dan de Koran). 
- Een ontzettend belangrijk onderdeel ontbreekt volkomen in de Koranische beschrijving, namelijk. de vrouwelijke eicel!! 
- Er is geen enkel stadium van de zwangerschap waarin het embryo uit een bloedklonter bestaat. 
- Er is geen enkel stadium van de zwangerschap waarin het embryo eruit zien als een bloedzuiger. 
- Er is geen enkel stadium van de zwangerschap waarin het embryo een vormeloze klomp is. 
- Er is geen sprake van dat eerst de beenderen van het embryo zich ontwikkelen, en daarna pas de spieren, zoals de Koranschrijver beweert. Beenderen en spieren ontwikkelen zich gelijktijdig. 
- De mens wordt niet geschapen uit een stromende vloeistof (of een druppel gemengd zaad, of een extract van uitgestoten vloeistof, etc..) die voortkomt van tussen de ruggengraat en de ribben (of de lendenen), maar uit het samengaan van n enkele zaadcel die samen met miljoenen andere zaadcellen is voortgekomen uit de testikels, n uiteraard de in de Koran genegeerde vrouwelijke eicel. 
- Allah schiep niet alles in paren, want er zijn vele levensvormen die zich ongeslachtelijk voortplanten. 





> [i]Waar staat dat dan. Ik kan je echt niet volgen als je niet met concrete citaten komt. Voor mij is dit gewoon gebrabbel.[/B]


Ik wilde je de lap tekst besparen, maar vooruit dan  :Smilie: 


EMBRYOLOGIE IN DE KORAN? 


Sura 23:12. Voorwaar, Wij scheppen de mens uit een uittreksel van klei;13. Dan plaatsen Wij hem als een kleine levenskiem in een veilige plaats.14. Vervolgens vormen Wij de levenskiem tot een klonter bloed; daarna vormen Wij het geronnen bloed tot een (vormeloze) klomp; dan vormen Wij beenderen uit deze (vormeloze) klomp; daarna bekleden Wij deze beenderen met vlees; 

Volgens de verkondigers van het enige ware geloof, geeft dit Koranvers unieke informatie die volkomen in overeenstemming is met moderne inzichten uit de embryologie; inzichten die in de tijd van Mohammed onbekend waren. Niemand heeft mij tot nu toe echter kunnen uitleggen wat het uittreksel van klei uit de eerste regel met embryologie te maken heeft, en bovendien vinden we hetzelfde bijgeloof in veel oudere religieuze geschriften, meerdere Bijbelverzen, die meer dan duizend jaar ouder zijn dan de Koran. Job 10:9 Gedenk toch, dat Gij mij als leem bereid hebt, en mij tot stof zult doen wederkeren. 10 Hebt Gij mij niet als melk gegoten, en mij als een kaas doen runnen?11 Met vel en vlees hebt Gij mij bekleed; met beenderen ook en zenuwen hebt Gij mij samengevlochten; 

Volgens het daarop volgende versregel (23:13) plaatst Allah de mens als een kleine levenskiem in een veilige plaats, waarna deze levenskiem gevormd wordt tot een klonter bloed. Hier wordt het interessant. Uiteraard is het volkomen onjuist om het embryo als een klonter bloed te omschrijven. Een embryo bestaat niet alleen uit bloed, en in ieder geval niet uit geronnen bloed, en in het Koranvers valt tevens op dat de vrouwelijke eicel in het verhaal volkomen ontbreekt. Waar komt dit foute denkbeeld vandaan? Het antwoord op die vraag vinden we bij antieke culturen waaronder die van de Grieken en de Romeinen, wier enorme invloed zelfs reikte tot in India. De Griekse wetenschapper en filosoof Aristoteles geloofde dat het bloed in de baarmoeder, het vrouwelijke equivalent was van het mannelijke zaad. Volgens Aristoteles bezat het sperma van de man het vermogen om bloed in de baarmoeder te laten samenklonteren, en uit dit stremsel ontstond het embryo (we vinden hetzelfde beeld in het zojuist geciteerde Bijbelvers, hetgeen doet vermoeden dat deze theorie zlfs lang voor Aristoteles al in omloop was. ). 

Het is duidelijk dat menstruatievocht een reststof is, en dat het menstruatievocht van vrouwtjes het equivalent is van het zaadvocht van mannetjes. Blz 60. Aristoteles Over voortplanting 

Wanneer bij dieren die zaad uitstoten het zaad uit het mannetje in het vrouwtje terechtkomt, laat dit het zuiverste deel van de reststof stremmen: het grootste deel van het menstruatiebloed is namelijk onbruikbaar doordat het vocht is. Het vermogen van het mannetje dat zich in het uitgestoten zaad bevindt doet de reststof stremmen, Blz 91. Aristoteles Over voortplanting 

Wanneer de afscheiding van een vrouwtje in de baarmoeder door het zaad van een mannetje wordt gestremd, bewerkstelligt dit zaad iets wat vergelijkbaar is met de werking van stremsel op melk. Blz 92. Aristoteles Over voortplanting 

Als de lichamelijke deeltjes samenklonteren, verdwijnt het vocht eruit, en bij het drogen van de aardachtige delen vormen zich er vliezen omheen. Blz 93. Aristoteles Over voortplanting 

Wanneer een vrouw gemenstrueerd heeft, vormt de rest van het vocht zich tot een jong Het is nu duidelijk dat een vrouwtje de materie voor de voortplanting levert en dat deze zich in de substantie bevindt die het menstruatievocht vormt. Blz 61/62. Aristoteles Over voortplanting 

We vinden dezelfde theorie bij de grote Grieks/Romeinse arts Claudius Galenus (130-200 NC): Bij de genesis (embryogenese) is het zaad het actieve principe en het menstruatiebloed het passieve. Aantrekkende, veranderende en formerende vermogens van het zaad. Embryogenese wordt op natuurlijke manier gevolgd door groei; deze beide functies worden van elkaar onderscheiden. Claudius Galenus. Over de natuurlijke vermogens (De vier elementen in de klassieke geneeskunst. Blz 53.) 

In de inleiding van The Developing Human, n van de meest toonaangevende boeken over de conceptie en ontwikkeling van het kind in de baarmoeder, citeert de schrijver Keith L. Moore uit een oud hindoegeschrift, de Garbha Upanishad, dat door sommige deskundigen gedateerd wordt rond 1416 v.c: From the conjugation of blood and semen the embryo comes into existende. 

Bij talloze culturen en volkeren uit de oudheid komen we deze opvatting tegen dat het zaad van de man het actieve principe is dat het passieve zaad van de vrouw doet stremmen. Het is vanuit dit gezichtspunt ook heel verklaarbaar waarom in de Koran de vrouwelijke bijdrage in het embryologische proces volkomen ontbreekt. Het is de gemengd mannelijke afscheiding (sura 75: 35) waaruit de mens volgens de Koran is ontstaan; een proces waarin de vrouw blijkbaar geen echte bijdrage levert, behalve dan dat ze het embryo voedt, zoals de bodem de voedingstoffen levert die de zaden doet uitgroeien tot een gewas. Metaforisch wordt dit heel treffend omschreven in sura 2:223: Uw vrouwen zijn een akker voor u - komt daarom tot uw akker, zoals het u behaagt en doet goed voor uzelf. 

In het daarop volgende versregel worden de stadia beschreven waarin volgens de Koran de beenderen en de spieren zich ontwikkelen: daarna vormen Wij het geronnen bloed tot een (vormeloze) klomp; dan vormen Wij beenderen uit deze (vormeloze) klomp; daarna bekleden Wij deze beenderen met vlees. 

Zonder enige schaamte beweren sommige gelovigen dat dit Koranvers volledig in overeenstemming is met de inzichten van de moderne wetenschap. Volgens de Koran ontwikkelen zich dus eerst de beenderen, en worden deze daarna pas bedekt met spierweefsel. Niets is minder waar. Beenderen en spieren ontwikkelen zich min of meer gelijktijdig. Rond de zesde week zijn de beenderen nog niet volledig ontwikkeld, maar zeer geringe beweging van de nog niet volledig ontwikkelde ledematen en ruggengraat is reeds mogelijk, hetgeen inhoudt dat het embryo al over spierweefsel beschikt. Rond de achtste week zijn bijna alle botten aanwezig, en kan het embryo zich bewegen, maar de beendergestel is nog niet geheel compleet, want de knieschijf ontwikkelt zich pas in de vierde maand van de zwangerschap *. Deze feiten vindt u in bijna ieder goed boek over anatomie of embryologie. Ok in het door moslims vaak genoemde boek The Developing Human. Clinically Oriented Embryology van Keith L. Moore. In het boek De wonderen van de Qoeraan van Adnan Oktar (Harun Yahya) vinden we het volgende citaat, waarvan men beweert dat het is overgenomen uit The Developing Human: Tijdens de zevende week, begint het skelet zich in het lichaam te verspreiden en nemen de beenderen hun bekende vorm aan. Aan het einde van de zevende week en gedurende de achtste week, nemen de spieren hun plaats rond de beenderformaties in. 


Over de achtste week van de zwangerschap, wanneer de beenderen hun bekende vorm hebben aangenomen, lezen we dat het embryo al doelbewust kan bewegen: Purposeful limb movements first occur during this week (Blz. 88. The Developing Human), waar duidelijk uit blijkt dat beenderen en spieren min of meer gelijktijdig zijn gevormd. 

In het hoofdstuk over de ledematen staat k zeer duidelijk beschreven dat de beenderen en spieren zich gelijktijdig ontwikkelen: As the long bones form, myoblasts aggregate and form a large muscle mass in each limb bud. (Blz. 410. The Developing Human.) 



Op deze doorsneden van embryos van zowel 41 dagen als 7 weken oud, is duidelijk te zien dat de spieropbouw al in volle ontwikkeling is, terwijl de beenderen nog niet volledig zijn ontwikkeld. Afbeelding uit The Developing Human Blz. 403.) 

Het is begrijpelijk dat men in de oudheid van mening was dat eerst de beenderen werden gevormd en daarna de spieren. Bij alles wat de mens zelf bouwde, bijvoorbeeld een tent, maakte men eerst een skelet, en werd deze daarna pas afgewerkt met huiden. Aristoteles maakte de vergelijking met de werkwijze van een kunstenaar: Rond de botten zit vlees, dat ermee is verbonden door dunne en vezelige banden. De botten zijn er ter wille van het vlees. Zoals kunstenaars die een dier boetseren uit klei of een andere vochtige substantie eerst een geraamte van stevig materiaal maken en dan de klei daaromheen strijken, zo heeft ook de natuur het dier uit vlees gevormd. Onder de vlezige delen zitten meestal botten. (Bladzijde 63. Aristoteles. Over dieren.) 

CONCLUSIE: Samengevat kunnen we concluderen dat sura 23:12 geen correcte beschrijving geeft van de embryologische ontwikkeling van het ongeboren kind. 


HET GESLACHT VAN HET KIND. 

Een veelgehoorde claim van gelovigen is dat de Koran, in een tijd waarin niemand het kon weten, verklaarde dat man en vrouw voortkomen uit een druppel zaad. 

Sura 53:45: En dat Hij in paren schept - mannelijk en vrouwelijk, van een druppel zaad wanneer het uitgestoten is. (Koranvertaling uit het boek van Harun Yahya.) 


Het wetenschappelijke in dit Koranvers zit hem volgens de exegeten in het feit dat het zaad van de man het geslacht van het kind bepaalt, omdat de vrouwelijke eicel (die in de Koran nergens wordt genoemd!) slechts drager is van het X chromosoom, en de zaadcel drager kan zijn van zowel het X als het Y chromosoom. Wanneer het X chromosoom van een vrouw met het X chromosoom van een man versmelt, wordt het kind een meisje. Zodra het versmelt met een Y chromosoom wordt het kind een jongen. Het probleem met dit Koranvers is dat het te vaag is. Het zegt ons niets over chromosomen, en niets over de vrouwelijke eicel, maar het zegt ons slechts dat het zaad van de man het geslacht bepaalt. Betreft het hier iets unieks? Iets wat nog niemand in die tijd wist? Uiteraard niet! 

In de Griekse oudheid discussieerden filosofen al uitgebreid over het verschil tussen de seksen. Sommigen, zoals Empedocles, beweerden dat het onderscheid in de baarmoeder ontstaat, maar sommige natuurfilosofen waren meer dan duizend jaar voor Mohammed al van mening dat beide geslachten al in het zaad aanwezig waren. Aristoteles zei hierover: Anaxagoras en sommige andere natuurfilosofen beweren dat de tegenstelling tussen mannetje en vrouwtje meteen al in het zaad aanwezig is; ze stellen dat het zaad van een mannetje afkomstig is en dat het vrouwtje de ruimte verschaft. (Aristoteles Over voortplanting Blz 150) 


Aristoteles was het niet met hen eens wat betreft de plaats waar volgens hen het zaad werd geproduceerd, en geloofde k niet dat het zaad een stoffelijke bijdrage leverde in het proces. Maar bij Aristoteles zullen we zien dat k in zijn theorien uiteindelijk het zaad van de man het geslacht bepaalt. Volgens Aristoteles werden het uiterlijk en geslacht veroorzaakt door zogenaamde bewegingen in het zaad die veroorzaakt worden door de ziel. De vrouw levert in Aristoteles theorie de materie (menstruatievocht in de baarmoeder), en het is het zaad van de man dat beweging brengt in het menstruatievocht, waardoor het embryo ontstaat. Het geslacht van het kind wordt bepaald door het verschil in kracht tussen de bewegingen van het zaad, en de bewegingen in het menstruatievocht. Maar waar het hier om gaat is dat het zaad van de man volgens Aristoteles het bewegingsbeginsel bezit; het bewegingsbeginsel dat k de potentile bewegingen van het baarmoedervocht veroorzaakt: Sommige bewegingen  die van de vader en van de algemene klassen als mens en levend wezen  zijn al in het zaad gerealiseerd, andere  die van de vrouw en van de voorouders  kunnen worden gerealiseerd. (Aristoteles Over voortplanting blz 160.) 


Er is nog een reden waarom sommige exegeten iets wetenschappelijks zien in sura 53:45. In De wonderen van de Qoeraan van Adnan Oktar (Harun Yahya) lezen we namelijk: Het feit dat de mens niet alleen gemaakt is uit het hele sperma maar uit een klein deel daarvan, is in de Koran weergegeven met de uitdrukking: 'van een druppel zaad wanneer het uitgestoten is'. 

Men doelt hier op het feit dat het sperma uit meerdere componenten bestaat, zoals alkalisch vocht dat het zure milieu in de vagina neutraliseert, en stoffen die de zaadcellen tot beweging aanzetten. De zaadcellen maken slechts een klein deel van de zaadvloeistof uit, en deze zijn het die de eicel (waarover de Koran in alle toonaarden zwijgt) uiteindelijk bevruchten. De tekst spreekt echter van een druppel zaad wanneer het uitgestoten is. Een druppel duidt duidelijk op een vloeistof, en niet op de zaadcellen in het sperma. Bovendien wordt de eicel (waar de Koranschrijver, nogmaals, over zwijgt) niet bevrucht door een druppel zaad, maar door slechts n zaadcel. 



EEN GEMENGD MANNELIJKE AFSCHEIDING? 

En zo komen we bij de volgende claim. Over onderstaande Koranverzen zeggen fantasten als Harun Yahya het volgende: Zoals we gezien hebben, vertelt de Koran ons dat de mens niet van het hele zaad gemaakt is, maar van een klein gedeelte daarvan. De bijzondere nadruk in deze verklaring, verkondigt een feit dat pas onlangs door de moderne wetenschap is ontdekt, en dit bewijst dat de verklaring, het woord van Allah is. 


32:7. Die alles wat Hij geschapen heeft goed maakt en Hij begon de schepping van de mens van klei. Toen maakte Hij hun nageslacht van een extract van uitgestoten vloeistof.>(Koranvertaling uit het boek van Harun Yahya.) 

75: 35. Denkt de mens dat hij alleen wordt gelaten. Was hij geen gemengd mannelijke afscheiding die uit werd gegoten? (Koranvertaling uit het boek van Harun Yahya.) 

76:2. Waarlijk, Wij hebben de mens uit druppels van gemengd zaad geschapen zodat hij beproefd kan worden, dus maakten Wij hem horend en ziend. (Koranvertaling uit het boek van Harun Yahya.) 


Ten eerste valt hier meteen weer op dat de vrouwelijke bijdrage volkomen ontbreekt. Nergens rept de schrijver over de vrouwelijke eicel. Dit alleen is al voldoende om de claim te verwerpen. De mens was geen gemengd mannelijke afscheiding die uit werd gegoten, en de mens is ook niet ontstaan uit een extract van uitgestoten vloeistof, maar een mens ontstaat door het samengaan van n zaadcel met een vrouwelijke eicel. Verder zijn de Koranverzen ontzettend vaag. Wat wordt er bedoeld met een gemengd mannelijke afscheiding, gemengd zaad, of een extract van uitgestoten vloeistof? Wat voor extract? Waaruit bestaat die mannelijke afscheiding? Hoezo gemengd zaad? Allemaal vragen die niet met behulp van de tekst zijn te beantwoorden. Alweer een reden waarom de claim van deze fantasten absurd is. 

Wel valt alles weer op zijn plaats als we gaan kijken wat voor opvattingen er leefden in de antieke oudheid. Hippocrates en zijn tijdgenoten geloofden dat het zaad ontbindingsvocht was, dat uit het hele lichaam afkomstig was, en dat het via de nieren naar de penis werd geleid. Hier vinden we al het voorbeeld van een gemengd mannelijke afscheiding. Aristoteles is nog duidelijker, al was hij het niet met Hippocrates eens. Het zaad bestond volgens hem uit een mengsel van zogenaamde reststoffen, waarvan het werkelijke zaad maar een klein deel uitmaakt. 

De natuurlijke reststoffen hebben wel zon plaats: de onderbuik voor die van het droge voedsel, de blaas voor die van het vochtige, de hoog gelegen ingewanden voor die van het bruikbare voedsel en de baarmoeder, de geslachtsdelen, en de borsten voor de reststoffen die uit zaad bestaan; ze verzamelen zich en stromen naar deze plaatsen samen. Aristoteles Over voortplanting blz 56/57. 

Niet alleen zaad verlaat het lichaam, er verdwijnen ook andere schadelijke substanties die ermee gemengd zijn. Dit verklaart waarom bij sommigen de substantie die ze lozen onvruchtbaar is: ze bevat maar weinig zaad. (Aristoteles. Over voortplanting blz. 57). 


WAAR KOMT HET ZAAD VANDAAN? 



Sura 86:5: Laat de mens derhalve overwegen waaruit hij geschapen werd. 6. Hij werd uit een stromende vloeistof geschapen, 7. Welke voortkomt van tussen de ruggegraat en de ribben. 

Sura 7:172. En toen uw Heer van Adams kinderen een nageslacht uit hun lendenen voortbracht, 

We weten al dat de mens niet is geformeerd uit een stromende vloeistof, maar door het samengaan van een zaadcel en de onmisbare vrouwelijke eicel. Wat vrijwel iedereen ook weet, is dat die stromende vloeistof waar de zaadcellen zich in bevinden als het sperma de penis verlaat, niet voortkomt van tussen de ruggengraat en de ribben. Sommige moslims sputteren tegen door te zeggen dat de zaadvloeistof uit de zaadblaasjes komt, maar helaas, deze liggen ook niet tussen de ruggengraat en de ribben. De zaadblaasjes liggen schuin achter de prostaat, en die ligt vlak boven het perineum. De zaadblaasjes scheiden samen met de prostaat en de cowperse klieren de vloeistoffen af die noodzakelijk zijn voor de beweeglijkheid en bescherming van de zaadcellen, maar ze produceren niet de zaadcellen zlf. Deze worden vervaardigd in de testikels. De mens is niet geschapen uit een stromende vloeistof welke voortkomt van tussen de ruggengraat en de ribben, of de lendenen, maar een mens ontstaat uit n enkele zaadcel, die samen met miljoenen andere zaadcellen is voortgekomen uit de testikels, en uiteraard mogen we in dit verhaal de onmisbare vrouwelijke eicel niet vergeten. 

Natuurlijk vinden we soortgelijke vormen van bijgeloof ook weer in andere geschriften uit de oudheid, zoals Hippocrates die van mening was dat zaadvocht langs de ruggengraat via de nieren naar de penis werd geleidt. Of Aristoteles die ervan overtuigd was dat de zaadbuisjes aan de ruggengraat waren bevestigd: Met de buisjes van de mannetjes, of deze nu wel of niet testikels hebben, is het net zo gesteld als met de baarmoeder bij eierleggers: ze zitten aan de achterkant vast, bij de ruggengraat. Aristoteles Over voortplanting blz 44. 

Galenus dacht er anders over, maar hij polemiseerde wel tegen zijn talloze voorgangers en tijdgenoten die dit denkbeeld aanhingen: En sommigen onder hen die zich hadden verwaardigd zich de urinewegleiders te laten zien, zoals deze van de nieren kwamen en in de blaas gemplanteerd werden hadden zelfs de brutale moed te zetten dat ook dit geen enkel doel diende. Anderen zeiden dat dit spermakanalen waren. Galenus Over de natuurlijke vermogens (De vier elementen uit de klassieke geneeskunde. Blz 85.) 

Ook in de Bijbel vinden we deze oude anatomische misvatting in onder andere Genesis 35:11 (maar ook in vele andere Bijbelverzen): Voorts zeide God tot hem: Ik ben God de Almachtige! wees vruchtbaar, en vermenigvuldig! Een volk, ja, een hoop der volken zal uit u worden, en koningen zullen uit uw lenden voortkomen. 


HIJ DIE ALLES IN PAREN SCHIEP? 

Volgens de Koran wordt alles wat leeft in paren geschapen. Maar de auteur van de Koran heeft zich danig vergist. 

Sura 36:36. Glorie zij Hem, Die alles in paren schiep van hetgeen op aarde groeit en van hen zelf en van hetgeen zijn nog niet kennen. 

Sura 51:49. En Wij hebben alles in paren geschapen opdat gij er lering uit moogt trekken. 

Tegenwoordig weten we dat er in de natuur meerdere manieren bestaan waarop soorten zich kunnen voortplanten, en niet alleen de seksuele voortplanting zoals de Koranschrijver suggereert. 

Manieren van ongeslachtelijke voortplanting (aseksuele reproductie) zijn: 

Parthogenese. De ontwikkeling van onbevruchte eicellen tot nieuwe individuen. Wandelende takken, vele soorten bladluizen, kevers en slakken, en zelfs sommige amfibien en reptielen kunnen zich op deze wijze voortplanten. 
Apomixie: Ongeslachtelijke voortplanting bij planten, die veel voorkomt onder varenachtigen. Andere manieren waarop sommige planten zich kunnen voortplanten is door middel van wortelstokken, knollen, uitlopers, etc. 
Eencelligen: Eencelligen planten zich ongeslachtelijk voort doordat de cel zich splitst waardoor er twee identieke individuen ontstaan. 

bron: Marc Defianth







> [i]Ow, dat staat ook in de Koran: hermafrodiet.  [/B]


Welk vers? 





> [i]Na, de filosofische boeken werden in de tijden van Kalief Ma'moon vertaald. Hij kreeg 't tenslotte ook in die tijd. [/B]


De medische werken van Galenus en Hippocrates waren bekend in veel gebieden. Ook bij christenen en Joden die in moslimgebieden woonden.
Bovendien was er veel uitwisseling door de handel, waarbij kennis uitgewisseld werd.

----------


## Thermopylae

> _Geplaatst door ronald_ 
> *Exodus 19: 16 "16 Op de derde dag, bij het aanbreken van de morgen, begon het te donderen en te bliksemen, er hing een dreigende wolk boven de berg, en zeer luid weerklonk het geschal van een ramshoorn. Iedereen in het kamp beefde. 17 Mozes leidde het volk het kamp uit, God tegemoet. Aan de voet van de berg bleven ze staan. 18 De Sinai was volledig in rook gehuld, want de HEER was daarop neergedaald in vuur. De rook steeg op als de rook uit een smeltoven, en de berg trilde hevig. 19 Het geschal van de ramshoorn werd luider en luider. Mozes sprak, en God antwoordde met geweldig stemgeluid. 20 De HEER was op de top van de Sinai neergedaald. Hij vroeg Mozes naar hem toe te komen, en Mozes ging naar boven. 21 De HEER zei tegen Mozes: Ga naar beneden en waarschuw het volk dat ze niet te dichtbij komen in de hoop de HEER te zien, want dan zullen velen van hen het leven verliezen. 22 Ook de priesters, die gewoonlijk wel in de nabijheid van de HEER mogen komen, moeten op eerbiedige afstand blijven, anders zal de toorn van de HEER tegen hen losbarsten. 23 Mozes antwoordde de HEER: Het volk kan de Sinai niet op gaan. U hebt ons immers zelf bevolen de berg af te grenzen en als heilig te beschouwen. 24 De HEER zei: Ga naar beneden, en kom samen met Aron weer terug. Maar de priesters en het volk mogen niet dichterbij komen, zij mogen de berg niet op gaan, anders zal mijn toorn tegen hen losbarsten. 25 Mozes ging terug naar het volk en bracht hun dit over."
> 
> 20:1 Toen sprak God deze woorden:
> 2 Ik ben de HEER, uw God, die u uit Egypte, uit de slavernij, heeft bevrijd. 
> 
> 
> Gd SPRAK de woorden "Ik ben...". Waarom her daarna "En Gd sprak tot Mozes, zeg de kinderen van Israel...", de reden heb ik je verteld. Je geeft het zelg met 20:19 aan. Mozes was de leider en profeet. Als iedereen op het niveau van profeet was gebleven dan waren die aanwijzinen, leringen, terechtwijzingen en vragen niet nodig geweest.
> Daarna is Mozes voor een tweede maal de berg op gegaan en wederom 40 dagen en nachten gebleven om (beide keren) met de Stenen Tafelen terug te komen. Het woord van Mozes was het woord van Gd. Zelfs een kleine handeling (slaan op de rots voor het krijgen van water ipv spreken) was hem al fataal. Verkeerde vertalingen die veel groter zouden worden aangerekend dan niet? Zoals ik schreef. Het bewijs hebben we zelf omdat we bij die korte "toespraak" van Gd aanwezig waren en eveneens 40 jaar met Mozes hebben geleerd van resterende openbaringen. Daar vanuit leven we met de Tora. Op een wetenschapper gaan we niet wachten.
> Zoals ik al schreef, je hoeft niets als zoete koek te slikken. Ooit kwam een niet-Jood bij rabbi Hillel met de vraag dat hij joods wilde worden als hij het staand op n been de Tora zou kunnen leren. Zijn antwoord was "Houd van je medemens en de rest is commentaar. Ga en leer Tora."*



"20:1 Toen sprak God deze woorden:
2 Ik ben de HEER, uw God, die u uit Egypte, uit de slavernij, heeft bevrijd" 

20:1 gaat over de tien geboden die Mozes van God kreeg. Dat gebeurde dus op de berg, want hij kwam met de stenen tafelen naar beneden na 40 dagen. 
Dus kan het niet anders zijn, dat God tot Mozes heeft gesproken.
Is ook logisch, als hij tot de mensen beneden aan de berg had gesproken, dan was het ook helemaal niet nodig geweest, dat Mozes steeds met opdrachten naar beneden moest, om de mensen medet te delen, dat had God dan wel zelf gedaan, als hij tot de mensen zou hebben gesproken. Bovendien zeg je, de boodschap was voor de mensen, die niet op het niveau waren gebleven van een profeet, zoals Mozes. De boodschap/leringen zijn dus niet voor Mozes bedoeld, maar voor de mensen. Maar God geeft die boodschap niet aan de mensen, maar aan Mozes die dus al het niveau van profeet heeft! Bovendien, als hij via Mozes het volk weer zijn boodschap wilde brengen, dan was dat toch onnodig, om Mozes 2 x 40 dagen op de berg te spreken? Mozes was op het niveau van de profeet, dus wist dat allemaal al!

Je schrijft ook, dat Mozes nooit gedurfd zou hebben, om zelf maar e.e.a. te verzinnen, i.v.m. de toorn van God. Dat is een zinnige opmerking.
Toch weten we uit de rollen van Nag Hammadi en Qumran, dat b.v. Paulus en Petrus, de boodschap van God gebracht door Jezus nogal hebben veranderd. Jezus was ineens niet meer een profeet/leraar, maar een zoon van God en later zelfs deel van de triniteit. Zij durfden het dus ook aan, af te wijken van het woord van God, om eigen belangen te dienen. Je zou inderdaad zeggen, dat een gelovige niet aan de woorden van God zou durven tornen. Waarom durfden zij het dan wel? En als zij het durfden, waarom zouden gelovigen voor hen toen het nog het Joodse geloof was dat niet gedurfd hebben? Want Paulus en Petrus waren ook Joden.

----------


## Thermopylae

> _Geplaatst door Rourchid_ 
> *Ook op deze site heb ik nooit anders beweerd dan wat jij nu stelt.
> E.T. is een van de vele verhalen die bestaan naast ht Verhaal dat Hij (s.w.t.) heeft laten neerdalen.*


Zo zou ik het niet helemaal willen zeggen, naast de lezing volgens de heilige boeken, is er o.a. ook de E.T.  :Smilie: 





> [i]Overigens is ieder empirisme dat wetenschappelijk zou onderbouwen dat de Koran fouten bevat opzij te schuiven met het door Karl Popper gentroduceerde begrip falsificationisme en m.b.t. een discussie over de (niet bestaande) fouten in de Koran kom je uiteindelijk altijd uit op voor de tigste keer concluderen dat iedere waarneming illusoir kan zijn.
> Misschien is het daarom beter dat je eens gaat nadenken over wat je motief is om tevergeefs trachten te bewijzen dat er enige fout te vinden is in het Volmaakte Boek.[/B]


Je kunt inderdaad bij iedere uitspraak over een bepaalde zaak, die filosofen van stal halen van wie het uitgangspunt is, dat we niets met zekerheid kunnen weten, omdat alles illusoir is.
Maar laten we kijken naar de zaak waar we het over hebben. Je hoort en leest nog al eens, dat het bestaan van God bewezen is, omdat er zaken in de koran staan, die men in die tijd nog niet kon weten. Heel populair is daarbij de verwijzing naar de omschrijving van het embryo. 


In de koran staat inderdaad een beschrijving hoe leven tot stand komt. We kunnen daarbij o.a. lezen, dat nergens de vrouwelijke eicel wordt genoemd. Tevens wordt gesproken over het vocht  sperma  van de man dat vanuit de lendenen van de man zou komen tussen ribben en ruggengraat. Laten we ons tot deze twee fouten beperken. Medisch onderzoek toont aan, dat sperma door de testikels wordt geproduceerd en via de prostaat naar de plasbuis wordt gedirigeerd. Tevens weten we op basis van medisch onderzoek ook, dat een vrucht pas ontstaat als zaadcel en eicel in aanraking komen met elkaar. Wil je die vaststellingen een illusie noemen? 
Kunnen deze vaststelling niet gefalsificeerd worden? Heel simpel, als je de testikels weghaalt, wordt er geen sperma meer gevormd. Probeer maar eens met alleen een zaadcel een vrucht te vormen! Dus is het duidelijk, dat er in ieder geval al twee grote fouten in het vers staan. God zou als alwetende schepper van o.a. het leven uiteraard deze fouten nooit hebben doorgegeven aan Mohammed. Ergo het bewijs faalt. Bovendien is ook nog aantoonbaar, dat deze fouten overeenkomen met de geschriften van filosofen en medici die al jaren voor de koran tot stand kwam algemeen in gebruik waren.






> [i]Naar mijn mening probeer je namelijk zogenoemd antirealisme te constateren in de Islamitische leer en in deze draad ook in de Joodse leer.
> Alleen zit je bij de verkeerde denominaties. Antirealisme is namelijk door de Christelijke theologie genstutionaliseerd tijdens het concilie van Nicea (325) middels het ook tot Woord van de Schepper verklaren van 2 Tim 2:13 (Indien wij ontrouw zijn, Hij blijft getrouw; Hij *kan* Zichzelven *niet* verloochenen) en "kan niet" is uiteraard aantoonbaar contradictionair met de Almacht (het Al-kunnen) van de Meest Verhevene.[/B]


Tja, natuurlijk kun je tijdens een concilie beslissen, dat alles dat in het heilige boek staat waar is, of in je heilige boek schrijven: Al de Schrift is van God ingegeven, en is nuttig tot lering, tot wederlegging, tot verbetering, tot onderwijzing, die in de rechtvaardigheid is (2 Timothes 3:16, statenvertaling)
Maar daarom is dat nog niet waar!






> [i]Jijzelf hebt trouwens in een andere draad een (m.i. sektarisch) Christen geadviseerd om het concilie van Nicea (325) grondig over te doen en laat k nou net meerdere keren verwezen hebben naar de posting waarin je desbetreffend advies geeft ter illustratie dat een agnost - zoals je jezelf identificeert - het soms wel eens beter kan weten dan een Christelijk theoloog. 
> 
> N.B.
> De meest recente posting van mij met een verwijzing naar jouw posting : http://www.maroc.nl/forums/showthrea...47#post3481847 [/B]


Goed te horen, dat je in ieder geval met n opmerking van mij eens bent!  :Smilie:

----------


## IbnRushd

> _Geplaatst door Thermopylae_ 
> *Hoe kan men dat weten? De schrijver beweert dat het de woorden van God zijn, daar hebben we alleen het woord van de schrijver voor.*


Door het lezen in zijn originele taal kun je het onderscheid maken. Dat is voor mij een voldoende bewijs.




> _Geplaatst door Thermopylae_ 
> *
> Ik las net je antwoord op een vraag van superick; proza van koran is van een dermate hoog niveau, dat moet door God geschreven zijn.
> Dat is dus een "bewijs" dat veel gelovigen gebruiken. Kan iets (nog) niet worden verklaard; God! Is iets enorm mooi, dat kan geen mens gedaan hebben; God! Je gebruikt derhalve datgene dat je moet bewijzen als bewijs!*


Je bedoelt Charlus. Als men denkt dat ie 'tzelfde kan produceren als God, laat het hem dan tonen. Zie 2:23.




> _Geplaatst door Thermopylae_ 
> *
> - Uittreksels van klei hebben niets met de conceptie en de embryologische ontwikkeling van het kind te maken (en hetzelfde bijgeloof vinden we in religieuze geschriften die veel ouder zijn dan de Koran).*


Het vers gaat als volgt:
En wij hebben de mens uit een uittreksel van leem geschapen. Daarna maakten Wij hem een druppel in een welverzekerde rustplaats. Daarop maakten wij de druppel tot een `alaqah (bloedzuiger, opgehangen ding en bloedklomp), waarop Wij de `alaqah tot een mudghah (zoiets als gekauwde substantie) maakten, [waarop Wij de mudghah tot beenderen maakten, waarop wij de beenderen bekleedden met vlees. Daarna brachten Wij hem voort als een nieuw schepsel. Gezegend dus zij Allah, de Beste der scheppenden. (Surah 23 : Ayah 12-14)

De uitleg over het desbetreffende vers kun je hier lezen: http://www.risallah.com/koran/wonderen.php?page_index=9




> _Geplaatst door Thermopylae_ 
> *
> - Een ontzettend belangrijk onderdeel ontbreekt volkomen in de Koranische beschrijving, namelijk. de vrouwelijke eicel!!*


De Koran is geen encyclopedie, voor de tweede keer.




> _Geplaatst door Thermopylae_ 
> *
> - Er is geen enkel stadium van de zwangerschap waarin het embryo uit een bloedklonter bestaat.
> - Er is geen enkel stadium van de zwangerschap waarin het embryo eruit zien als een bloedzuiger.
> *


Letterkundig gezien heeft het Arabisch woord `alaqah drie betekenissen: (1) bloedzuiger, (2) opgehangen ding en (3) bloedklomp. De derde betekenis van het woord `alaqah is "bloedklomp". We zien dat de uitwendige gelijkenis van het embryo en zijn vliezen tijdens het `alaqah stadium lijkt op die van een bloedklomp. Dit is te wijten aan de aanwezigheid van relatief grote hoeveelheden bloed dat tijdens dit stadium aanwezig is in het embryo (zie figuur 19). Ook tijdens dit stadium, circuleert het bloed niet tot het einde van de derde week in het embryo. Daarom lijkt het embryo in dit stadium op een bloedklomp. (bron: idem)




> _Geplaatst door Thermopylae_ 
> *- Er is geen enkel stadium van de zwangerschap waarin het embryo een vormeloze klomp is.*


Mudghah heeft een andere betekenis dan 'vormloze. 




> _Geplaatst door Thermopylae_ 
> *
> - Er is geen sprake van dat eerst de beenderen van het embryo zich ontwikkelen, en daarna pas de spieren, zoals de Koranschrijver beweert. Beenderen en spieren ontwikkelen zich gelijktijdig.*


 This continuation of Sura 23:14 indicates that out of the chewed lump stage, bones and muscles form. This is in accordance with embryological development. First the bones form as cartilage models and then the muscles (flesh) develop around them from the somatic mesoderm.
This next part of Sura 23:14 implies that the bones and muscles result in the formation of another creature. This may refer to the human-like embryo that forms by the end of the eighth week. At this stage it has distinctive human characteristics and possesses the primordia of all the internal and external organs and parts. After the eighth week, the human embryo is called a fetus. This may be the new creature to which the verse refers. ( bron ) 




> _Geplaatst door Thermopylae_ 
> *
> - De mens wordt niet geschapen uit een stromende vloeistof (of een druppel gemengd zaad, of een extract van uitgestoten vloeistof, etc..) die voortkomt van tussen de ruggengraat en de ribben (of de lendenen), maar uit het samengaan van n enkele zaadcel die samen met miljoenen andere zaadcellen is voortgekomen uit de testikels, n uiteraard de in de Koran genegeerde vrouwelijke eicel.*


Het ging min of meer om de strekking van het vers. Wie zou het kunnen begrijpen als Allah subtiel de embryologische en foetus ontwikkeling besprak?




> _Geplaatst door Thermopylae_ 
> *
> - Allah schiep niet alles in paren, want er zijn vele levensvormen die zich ongeslachtelijk voortplanten.*


Uh, voortplanting? In die verzen wordt helemaal niet gerept over 'voortplanting'?




> _Geplaatst door Thermopylae_ 
> *
> Ik wilde je de lap tekst besparen, maar vooruit dan *


Je kon ook een link plaatsen.




> _Geplaatst door Thermopylae_ 
> *
> Welk vers?*


According to some authors the Qur'an explicitly recognises that there are some people who are neither male nor female. Verses 42:49-42:50 are translated by these authors as: "To God belongs the dominion over the heavens and the earth. It creates what it wills. It prepares for whom it wills females, and it prepares for whom it wills males. Or it marries together the males and the females, and it makes those whom it wills to be ineffectual (barren). ( bron ) 



> _Geplaatst door Thermopylae_ 
> *
> De medische werken van Galenus en Hippocrates waren bekend in veel gebieden. Ook bij christenen en Joden die in moslimgebieden woonden.
> Bovendien was er veel uitwisseling door de handel, waarbij kennis uitgewisseld werd.*


Lees: http://www.islamic-awareness.org/Qur...copyGreek.html

----------


## ronald

> _Geplaatst door Thermopylae_ 
> *"20:1 Toen sprak God deze woorden:
> 2 Ik ben de HEER, uw God, die u uit Egypte, uit de slavernij, heeft bevrijd" 
> 
> 20:1 gaat over de tien geboden die Mozes van God kreeg. Dat gebeurde dus op de berg, want hij kwam met de stenen tafelen naar beneden na 40 dagen. 
> Dus kan het niet anders zijn, dat God tot Mozes heeft gesproken.
> Is ook logisch, als hij tot de mensen beneden aan de berg had gesproken, dan was het ook helemaal niet nodig geweest, dat Mozes steeds met opdrachten naar beneden moest, om de mensen medet te delen, dat had God dan wel zelf gedaan, als hij tot de mensen zou hebben gesproken. Bovendien zeg je, de boodschap was voor de mensen, die niet op het niveau waren gebleven van een profeet, zoals Mozes. De boodschap/leringen zijn dus niet voor Mozes bedoeld, maar voor de mensen. Maar God geeft die boodschap niet aan de mensen, maar aan Mozes die dus al het niveau van profeet heeft! Bovendien, als hij via Mozes het volk weer zijn boodschap wilde brengen, dan was dat toch onnodig, om Mozes 2 x 40 dagen op de berg te spreken? Mozes was op het niveau van de profeet, dus wist dat allemaal al!
> 
> Je schrijft ook, dat Mozes nooit gedurfd zou hebben, om zelf maar e.e.a. te verzinnen, i.v.m. de toorn van God. Dat is een zinnige opmerking.
> Toch weten we uit de rollen van Nag Hammadi en Qumran, dat b.v. Paulus en Petrus, de boodschap van God gebracht door Jezus nogal hebben veranderd. Jezus was ineens niet meer een profeet/leraar, maar een zoon van God en later zelfs deel van de triniteit. Zij durfden het dus ook aan, af te wijken van het woord van God, om eigen belangen te dienen. Je zou inderdaad zeggen, dat een gelovige niet aan de woorden van God zou durven tornen. Waarom durfden zij het dan wel? En als zij het durfden, waarom zouden gelovigen voor hen toen het nog het Joodse geloof was dat niet gedurfd hebben? Want Paulus en Petrus waren ook Joden.*



Er staat toch: Exodus 20:1 "Toen sprak God deze woorden:..." Het is toch Gd die sprak? Daarna staat Exodus 20:2 " 2 Ik ben de HEER, uw God, die u uit Egypte, uit de slavernij, heeft bevrijd." Die "Ik" is toch Gd?
Mozes kwam van de berg en Gd sprak deze woorden, dat wil zeggen de 10 uitspraken. Natuurlijk sprak Gd tot Mozes Exodus 19: 24 "De HEER zei: Ga naar beneden, en kom samen met Aron weer terug. Maar de priesters en het volk mogen niet dichterbij komen, zij mogen de berg niet op gaan, anders zal mijn toorn tegen hen losbarsten. 25 Mozes ging terug naar het volk en bracht hun dit over." Gd stuurde Mozes naar beneden, ging naar beneden naar het volk en vervolgens sprak Gd tot het gehele volk, inclusief Mozes. In Exodus 20:18 lees je "Heel het volk was getuige van de donderslagen en lichtflitsen, het schallen van de ramshoorn en de rook die uit de berg kwam. Bij die aanblik deinsden ze achteruit, en ze bleven op grote afstand staan. 19 Ze zeiden tegen Mozes: Spreekt u met ons, wij zullen naar u luisteren. Maar laat God niet met ons spreken, want dan sterven we. 20 Maar Mozes antwoordde: Wees niet bang, God is gekomen om u op de proef te stellen en u met ontzag voor hem te vervullen, zodat u niet meer zondigt. 21 En terwijl het volk op een afstand bleef staan, ging Mozes naar de donkere wolk waarin God aanwezig was." Mozes nam het spreken over vanwege het overdonderend "geweld, openbaring" die het volk niet kon weerstaan. Pas daarna ging Mozes weer de berg op en na 40 dagen kwam hij terug met de stenen tafelen. Mozes moest inderdaad een aantal keren de berg op en af. Wat is het probleem?
De leeringen waren voor het gehele volk bedoeld. Ook voor Mozes. Hij stond zo gezegd dicht bij Gd maar na een klein miniscule "fout" wees Gd Mozes terecht en kon hij niet het Heilige Land binnen gaan. Voor een profeet als Mozes of voor andere profeten is een heel aantal ge- en verboden een natuurlijke zaak om zich eraan te houden in alle detail. Hun correctieniveau ligt hoger maar is niet afwezig, voor geen enkel mens. Gd deelde Zijn boodschap mede aan Mozes. Waarom heb ik net uit gelegd. Mozes gaf het door aan de "Oudsten" en zij leerden het weer door aan anderen enz enz totdat het gehele volk was geinformeerd en geleerd wat Gd vertelde. Waarom Moze 2x 40 dagen op de berg moest zijn was omdat Mozes geen engel was maar ook maar een mens. In afzondering en tijd kwam hij "dichter" tot Gd. Als je op bezoek gaat naar een koning, dan ben je daar al maanden van te voren mee bezig. De tijd dat hij daar was was omdat Mozes de Tora die heel beknopt is geschreven en daar ook de uitleg bij leerde wat is gekomen tot de Mondelinge Tora, de MIshna.

Het is niet een kwestie van "durven". "Vrees" wordt vaak getrokken in de sfeer van straf, beloning en opstandigheid. Vrees is meer een gevoel van "niet gescheiden te willen zijn". Een zoon zal zijn vaders wil volbrengen omdat hij zo'n gevoel van "dicht erbij" heeft dat hij niet "gescheiden" wil zijn van zijn vader. Dat is de vrees dat Mozes had. Het "durven" van Mozes zou toch totaal niet actueel zijn. 
Over het Christendom, haar geschiedenis, weet ik niet zo veel. Uiteraard heb ik er genoeg over gelezen. Hoe zaken in de geschiedenis eventueel heeft kunnen veranderen is omdat de traditie om het letterlijk over te geven niet streng is. Je moet niet vergeten dat jongens (en dat gaat het hele leven zo door) tot op de dag van vandaag de Mondelinge Leer uit het hoofd leren ondanks dat het al lang geleden is opgeschreven. De traditie om met de Mondelinge Leer om te gaan is behouden. Geen enkele generatie heeft dat overgeslagen. De oligarch Yehoeda haNasi heeft besloten die mondelinge leer op te schrijven omdat in die tijd ( Romeinse) hij ang was dat het vergeten zou worden vanwege het roerige karakter van die tijd.
Het Christendom is uit het Jodendom ontstaan en heeft zich steeds meer en meer niet-joods ontwikkeld. Het is dan ook wel logisch dat het een andere gedaante heeft gekregen. In hoeverre Paulus en Petrus daadwerkelijk hun Jodendom of de joodse leer in twijfel trokken is de vraag. Ik begrijp dat de juistheid daarvan niet duidelijk is. De persoon van Paulus met name.

----------


## Thermopylae

> _Geplaatst door IbnRushd_ 
> *Door het lezen in zijn originele taal kun je het onderscheid maken. Dat is voor mij een voldoende bewijs.
> 
> 
> 
> Je bedoelt Charlus. Als men denkt dat ie 'tzelfde kan produceren als God, laat het hem dan tonen. Zie 2:23.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



In eerste instantie, schreef ik al dat ik een paar voorbeelden zou geven, die ook voor ons als leken op medisch gebied toch duidelijk zouden zijn.
Er is bijna geen wetenschap, of de wetenschappers zijn het niet allemaal eens met elkaar. Als je dus over ingewikkelde voorbeelden gaat praten, dan kun je bijna altijd wel weer een wetenschapper vinden, die er weer anders over denkt, dan de aangevoerde wetenschappers.
Dus die twee voorbeelden genoemd. Ik denk dat we het er over eens zijn, dat er geen wetenschapper is, die zal ontkennen, dat naast een zaadcel ook een eicel onontbeerlijk is om tot een embryo te komen.
Hetzelfde voor de bewering dat het sperma door de testikels wordt gevormd, en zich beslist niet in de lendenen van de man bevindt, tussen ruggengraat en ribben. Ik denk ook dat we het eens zijn dat dit dus twee grote fouten zijn in het genoemde vers in de koran.

Natuurlijk heb je gelijk, dat de koran geen encyclopedie is. Dus op zich zijn deze fouten ook geen probleem. Echter, als er gelovigen zijn, die beweren dat het bestaan van God is bewezen, omdat er uitspraken in de koran voor komen - de z.g. wonderen van de koran - die men naar de stand van wetenschap niet had kunnen weten in de 7e eeuw, dan wordt het een andere zaak. God zou als hij via de aartsengel Gabriel de koran "gedicteerd" zou hebben aan Mohammed, die fouten als alwetend en schepper van alles nooit gemaakt hebben.

Dan de tekst die je opvoert over de beschuldiging van christenen dat plagiaat is gepleegd door teksten van Galenus over te nemen in de koran. Als verweer wordt gezegd, dat deze christenen niet hebben bewezen, dat er inderdaad teksten van deze wetenschapper zijn overgenomen. 
Als blijkt, dat teksten in de koran precies overeenkomen met veel oudere wetenschappelijke geschriften, terwijl bovendien ook nog eens de fouten in die oudere geschriften precies zijn overgenomen, wat zijn dan de mogelijkheden?
1. plagiaat. 2. stomtoevallig is de schrijver van de koran honderden jaren later op precies dezelfde theorie gekomen, inclusief precies dezelfde fouten. Wat lijkt jou het meest aannemelijk?

Dan: "Als men denkt dat ie 'tzelfde kan produceren als God, laat het hem dan tonen. Zie 2:23." 

Als iets niet meer kan worden gemaakt, dat eens is geproduceerd, is dat nog geen bewijs dat het dan door God gemaakt moet zijn. 
Laten we Leonardo da Vinci nemen. De man was; niet alleen schilder, maar ook tekenaar, architect, beeldhouwer, musicus, ingenieur en natuuronderzoeker, uitvinder, astronoom, anatoom.
Er is geen mens na hem geweest, die zo enorm veelzijdig was, maar bovendien in disciplines tot zulke enorme hoogte is gestegen. 
Zijn tekeningen en schilderingen zijn van een verpletterend hoog niveau, kijk eens wat hij al uitvond, helikopter, duikboot, tank enz.
Als wij jouw redenering zouden volgen, moet Leonardo dus God geweest zijn.

----------


## IbnRushd

> _Geplaatst door Thermopylae_ 
> *
> Er is bijna geen wetenschap, of de wetenschappers zijn het niet allemaal eens met elkaar. Als je dus over ingewikkelde voorbeelden gaat praten, dan kun je bijna altijd wel weer een wetenschapper vinden, die er weer anders over denkt, dan de aangevoerde wetenschappers.*


Tja, het is wat jij 'ingewikkeld' noemt. Het is juist dat ik totaal geen zin in zo'n discussie heb. Wetenschap en islam gaan samen hoor.




> _Geplaatst door Thermopylae_ 
> *
> Dus die twee voorbeelden genoemd. Ik denk dat we het er over eens zijn, dat er geen wetenschapper is, die zal ontkennen, dat naast een zaadcel ook een eicel onontbeerlijk is om tot een embryo te komen.*


Dat ontken ik ook niet. Maar ik zie echt niet de relevantie om het ovum extra te benoemen. De Koran heeft een ander doel en dat is mi helder uitgelegd.




> _Geplaatst door Thermopylae_ 
> *
> Hetzelfde voor de bewering dat het sperma door de testikels wordt gevormd, en zich beslist niet in de lendenen van de man bevindt, tussen ruggengraat en ribben. Ik denk ook dat we het eens zijn dat dit dus twee grote fouten zijn in het genoemde vers in de koran.*


Ik ben er met je eens dat het niet gevormd wordt in de lendenen van de man. Hoe het sperma wordt gevormd is natuurlijk ietsjes gecompliceerder dan hetgeen je met n zin duidelijk probeert te maken. 
De zaadcellen bevinden in twee testes, maar vooral de bijbal speelt een cruciale rol: daar wordt de zaadcellen opgeslagen. Hier rijpen ze.

Wat betreft het vers (86:5), daar kan ik heel kort over zijn:

Now let man but think From what he is created! He is created from A drop emitted  Proceeding from between The back bone and the ribs. [Al-Quraan 86:5-7]

In embryonic stages, the reproductive organs of the male and female, i.e. the testicles and the ovaries, begin their development near the kidney between the spinal column and the eleventh and twelfth ribs. Later they descend; the female gonads (ovaries) stop in the pelvis while the male gonads (testicles) continue their descent before birth to reach the scrotum through the inguinal canal. Even in the adult after the descent of the reproductive organ, these organs receive their nerve supply and blood supply from the Abdominal Aorta, which is in the area between the backbone (spinal column) and the ribs. Even the lymphatic drainage and the venous return goes to the same area.

The Glorious Quraan mentions no less than eleven times that the human being is created from nutfah, which means a minute quantity of liquid or a trickle of liquid which remains after emptying a cup. This is mentioned in several verses of the Quraan including 22:5 and 23:13. 13

Science has confirmed in recent times that only one out of an average of three million sperms is required for fertilising the ovum. This means that only a 1/three millionth part or 0.00003% of the quantity of sperms that are emitted is required for fertilisation. (Geverifieerd door Prof. (Dr.) Keith Moore, bron: http://www.*********.com/aahem187/embryology.htm)(***=g e o c i t i e s) 

En ding is zeker: ik weet niet wat de echte inhoudelijke betekenis van dat vers is. Maar wat hierboven geciteerd is kan fout zijn, omdat het een interpretatie betreft van een aantal Arabieren. Maw, de interpretatie kan fout zijn, niet het vers of de verzen.




> _Geplaatst door Thermopylae_ 
> *
> Natuurlijk heb je gelijk, dat de koran geen encyclopedie is. Dus op zich zijn deze fouten ook geen probleem.*


Ik zie tot nu toe echt geen fouten, en die zullen er ook niet zijn. Voordat je met zulke conclusies komt, die je tevens uit ongeverifieerde sites haalt, zou je eerst een fatsoenlijke (islamologische) studie kunnen volgen. Lees bijvoorbeeld eerst een exegese van de Koran. Daarin staat echt geen 'wetenschappelijke' verklaringen. Wetenschap kan zo nu en dan verandert worden omdat er wel altijd iemand is die weer iets anders heeft ontdekt of toch een opmerking over een bepaald onderwerp heeft. Daarom vind ik ook gevaarlijk dat sommige lieden (moslims) met de Koran spelen.




> _Geplaatst door Thermopylae_ 
> *
> Als blijkt, dat teksten in de koran precies overeenkomen met veel oudere wetenschappelijke geschriften, terwijl bovendien ook nog eens de fouten in die oudere geschriften precies zijn overgenomen, wat zijn dan de mogelijkheden?*


Precies is onmogelijk, omdat zij simpelweg in verschillende talen zijn opgeschreven. Koran is qua taal veel rijker dan Latijns of Grieks.




> _Geplaatst door Thermopylae_ 
> *
> 1. plagiaat. 2. stomtoevallig is de schrijver van de koran honderden jaren later op precies dezelfde theorie gekomen, inclusief precies dezelfde fouten. Wat lijkt jou het meest aannemelijk?*


Er zitten geen fouten in. Dus ik weet echt niet waar je het over hebt.




> _Geplaatst door Thermopylae_ 
> *
> Als iets niet meer kan worden gemaakt, dat eens is geproduceerd, is dat nog geen bewijs dat het dan door God gemaakt moet zijn. 
> Laten we Leonardo da Vinci nemen. De man was; niet alleen schilder, maar ook tekenaar, architect, beeldhouwer, musicus, ingenieur en natuuronderzoeker, uitvinder, astronoom, anatoom.
> Er is geen mens na hem geweest, die zo enorm veelzijdig was, maar bovendien in disciplines tot zulke enorme hoogte is gestegen. 
> Zijn tekeningen en schilderingen zijn van een verpletterend hoog niveau, kijk eens wat hij al uitvond, helikopter, duikboot, tank enz.
> Als wij jouw redenering zouden volgen, moet Leonardo dus God geweest zijn.*


Een goed argument. Alleen is het zo dat Leonardo niet zeker van zijn zaak was dat (bijvoorbeeld) niemand hem kon evenaren. Maar Allah daarentegen daagt de mensen uit, n Die weet het zeker. Dat is toch wat anders.

----------


## Thermopylae

> _Geplaatst door IbnRushd_ 
> *
> 
> Dat ontken ik ook niet. Maar ik zie echt niet de relevantie om het ovum extra te benoemen. De Koran heeft een ander doel en dat is mi helder uitgelegd.*


Als je in een vers beschrijft, hoe het leven - embryo - tot stand komt, dan is het er natuurlijk geen sprake van dat je de eicel extra benoemd. Laat staan dat je niet de relevantie zou zien van het noemen van de eicel. 
Net zoals de zaadcel is de eicel de "contitio sine qua non" om zo te zeggen, om tot een vrucht te komen!
Bovendien is het "toevallig" zo, dat in de toen bekende wetenschappelijke geschriften sprake was, van precies dezelfde fout. 




> [i]Ik ben er met je eens dat het niet gevormd wordt in de lendenen van de man. Hoe het sperma wordt gevormd is natuurlijk ietsjes gecompliceerder dan hetgeen je met n zin duidelijk probeert te maken. 
> De zaadcellen bevinden in twee testes, maar vooral de bijbal speelt een cruciale rol: daar wordt de zaadcellen opgeslagen. Hier rijpen ze.[/B]


Voldoende was voor deze discussie aan te geven waar het sperma vandaan komt, i.p.v. de foute opgave in de ledenen van de man.




> [i]Wat betreft het vers (86:5), daar kan ik heel kort over zijn:
> 
> Now let man but think From what he is created! He is created from A drop emitted  Proceeding from between The back bone and the ribs. [Al-Quraan 86:5-7]
> 
> In embryonic stages, the reproductive organs of the male and female, i.e. the testicles and the ovaries, begin their development near the kidney between the spinal column and the eleventh and twelfth ribs. Later they descend; the female gonads (ovaries) stop in the pelvis while the male gonads (testicles) continue their descent before birth to reach the scrotum through the inguinal canal. Even in the adult after the descent of the reproductive organ, these organs receive their nerve supply and blood supply from the Abdominal Aorta, which is in the area between the backbone (spinal column) and the ribs. Even the lymphatic drainage and the venous return goes to the same area.
> 
> The Glorious Quraan mentions no less than eleven times that the human being is created from nutfah, which means a minute quantity of liquid or a trickle of liquid which remains after emptying a cup. This is mentioned in several verses of the Quraan including 22:5 and 23:13. 13
> 
> Science has confirmed in recent times that only one out of an average of three million sperms is required for fertilising the ovum. This means that only a 1/three millionth part or 0.00003% of the quantity of sperms that are emitted is required for fertilisation. (Geverifieerd door Prof. (Dr.) Keith Moore bron: http://www.*********.com/aahem187/embryology.htm)(***=g e o c i t i e s) 
> ...


Wat er staat is: 



86.5. Laat de mens derhalve overwegen waaruit hij geschapen werd.

86. 5 . So let man consider from what he is created .


86.6. Hij werd uit een stromende vloeistof geschapen,

86. 6 . He is created from a gushing fluid



86.7. Welke voortkomt van tussen de ruggegraat en de ribben.

86. 7 . That issued from between the loins and ribs .

Dus inderdaad foutief, tussen ruggengraat en de ribben. Daar kun je toch geen andere uitleg aangeven? Dus is het vers fout.





> [i]Ik zie tot nu toe echt geen fouten, en die zullen er ook niet zijn. Voordat je met zulke conclusies komt, die je tevens uit ongeverifieerde sites haalt, zou je eerst een fatsoenlijke (islamologische) studie kunnen volgen. Lees bijvoorbeeld eerst een exegese van de Koran. Daarin staat echt geen 'wetenschappelijke' verklaringen. Wetenschap kan zo nu en dan verandert worden omdat er wel altijd iemand is die weer iets anders heeft ontdekt of toch een opmerking over een bepaald onderwerp heeft. Daarom vind ik ook gevaarlijk dat sommige lieden (moslims) met de Koran spelen.[/B]



Voor wie het wil zien, is het duidelijk dat twee genoemde fouten in de koran staan. Uitleggen hoe een embryo tot stand komt, en verzuimen 1 van de 2 voorwaarden te noemen, om tot een vrucht te komen is gewoon een fout.
En sperma komt ook niet uit de lendenen van de man.
Maar ik krijg dus steeds meer de indruk, dat je gewoon niet wil toegeven dat dit fouten zijn. Temeer, gezien de je zinsnede: Ik zie tot nu toe echt geen fouten, en die zullen er ook niet zijn. Tja als je er gewoon van uitgaat dat die er niet zijn, omdat fouten in de tekst het bewijs ondermijnen, dat God de tekst van aan Mohammed heeft gedicteerd, dan zijn we natuurlijk gauw klaar!
Overigens vind ik het ook helemaal niet vreemd dat er fouten in de koran staan. Het boek is immers 1400 jaar geleden tot stand gekomen, en zoals je zelf al aangaf, de wetenschap heeft inmiddels een enorme vlucht genomen, en staat nog steeds niet stil. 




> [i]Precies is onmogelijk, omdat zij simpelweg in verschillende talen zijn opgeschreven. Koran is qua taal veel rijker dan Latijns of Grieks.[/B]


Een Franse cardioloog en een Russische cardioloog, kunnen een verhandeling schrijven over de werking van het hart. Die verhandeling zal precies gelijk zijn, ondanks het verschil in talen. Het is immers onmogelijk, dat in de Russische taal een hart ineens anders zal werken, dan in de Franse taal! 






> [i]Er zitten geen fouten in. Dus ik weet echt niet waar je het over hebt[/B]


Zoals geschreven, is de beschrijving van de toestandkoming, gelijk aan wetenschappelijke geschriften veel oudere - en met name genoemde - wetenschappers. Inclusief de zelfde fout door het niet noemen van een onontbeerlijk onderdeel, de eicel. Dat was ook logisch, omdat de wetenschap op het moment dat de koran werd geschreven nog niet zover was gevorderd. Als een beschrijving gelijk is zelfs inclusief een grote fout, dan zal ieder weldenkend mens toch moeten inzien, dat deze oudere teksten zijn gebruikt in de koran.





> [i]Een goed argument. Alleen is het zo dat Leonardo niet zeker van zijn zaak was dat (bijvoorbeeld) niemand hem kon evenaren. Maar Allah daarentegen daagt de mensen uit, n Die weet het zeker. Dat is toch wat anders. [/B]


Ik moet zeggen, dat je een creatief argument gebruikt, alleen gaat het niet op. Punt is niet dat God wel, en Leonardo niet de mensen heeft uitgedaagd om een zelfde prestatie te leveren. Je gebruikte het argument, dat niemand kans heeft gezien zoiets als de koran voor de tweede keer te schrijven, het bewijs is, dat God dus moet bestaan.
En dat argument klopt dus niet, want er is ook nooit een iemand geweest die heeft kunnen maken wat Leonardo heeft gemaakt! 
Toch zal geen mens zeggen dus moet Leonardo dus God moet zijn.

----------


## IbnRushd

> _Geplaatst door Thermopylae_ 
> *Als je in een vers beschrijft, hoe het leven - embryo - tot stand komt, dan is het er natuurlijk geen sprake van dat je de eicel extra benoemd. Laat staan dat je niet de relevantie zou zien van het noemen van de eicel. 
> Net zoals de zaadcel is de eicel de "contitio sine qua non" om zo te zeggen, om tot een vrucht te komen!
> Bovendien is het "toevallig" zo, dat in de toen bekende wetenschappelijke geschriften sprake was, van precies dezelfde fout.*


Wat is dat nou weer voor een onzin. Nergens in de Koran wordt een uitgebreide beschrijving van het embryo expliciet aangegeven noch kenbaar gemaakt. Het zijn de mensen die 't ervan maken en daar probeer je een puntje mee te scoren.  :Smilie: 




> _Geplaatst door Thermopylae_ 
> *
> Voldoende was voor deze discussie aan te geven waar het sperma vandaan komt, i.p.v. de foute opgave in de ledenen van de man. 
> 
> ............ 
> 
> Dus inderdaad foutief, tussen ruggengraat en de ribben. Daar kun je toch geen andere uitleg aangeven? Dus is het vers fout.*


Dat zijn vertalingen/interpretaties. De werkelijke bedoeling van dat vers is kennelijk nog onduidelijk. Ik kan je nog wel een site geven met een verklaring (bv: http://www.understanding-islam.com/r...estion&qid=100(hier worden twee artsen ondervraagd over de betekenis van dat vers; dit even voor alle duidelijkheid, voordat je 'iets' onnodigs zegt), maar dat heeft geen zin. Arabische taal is rijk aan woorden, en vertaling van een berg Koranwoorden zijn gewoonweg niet te vertalen. Dan hebben we het nog niet over het metaforisme of beeldspraak.

Dat je daaruit de Koran tracht te neerhalen, bezie ik als een zinloze actie.




> _Geplaatst door Thermopylae_ 
> *
> Maar ik krijg dus steeds meer de indruk, dat je gewoon niet wil toegeven dat dit fouten zijn.*


Wellicht wordt het hoogtijd dat je eens inziet dat bepaalde verzen ook anders genterpreteerd kunnen worden, en dat blijven hammeren op de embryonale ontwikkeling je erg eentonig maakt. Alsof je argumenten op zijn. Zo kom je wanhopig over.




> _Geplaatst door Thermopylae_ 
> *
> Overigens vind ik het ook helemaal niet vreemd dat er fouten in de koran staan. Het boek is immers 1400 jaar geleden tot stand gekomen, en zoals je zelf al aangaf, de wetenschap heeft inmiddels een enorme vlucht genomen, en staat nog steeds niet stil.*


Tja, als je Koran beschouwt als een boek waarin alleen wetenschappelijke zaken staan, dan moet ik je helaas teleurstellen. Ik herhaal: de Koran gaat hoofdzakelijk over de eenheid van Allah, en dat is de essentie. 




> _Geplaatst door Thermopylae_ 
> *Een Franse cardioloog en een Russische cardioloog, kunnen een verhandeling schrijven over de werking van het hart. Die verhandeling zal precies gelijk zijn, ondanks het verschil in talen. Het is immers onmogelijk, dat in de Russische taal een hart ineens anders zal werken, dan in de Franse taal!*


Wat ik je hiermee probeer te zeggen is dat de taal een essentile plaats inneemt in het verwoorden van tendensen. Zie, de Koran is proza, de verhandelingen van Aristoteles e.d. zijn onderbouwd met argumenten. Dat zijn echt twee verschillende stijlen, waarvan de n boek(en) bevatten en de ander (volgens jou) een 'vers'. Dat is echt niet vergelijkbaar, jongen.




> _Geplaatst door Thermopylae_ 
> *Ik moet zeggen, dat je een creatief argument gebruikt, alleen gaat het niet op. Punt is niet dat God wel, en Leonardo niet de mensen heeft uitgedaagd om een zelfde prestatie te leveren. Je gebruikte het argument, dat niemand kans heeft gezien zoiets als de koran voor de tweede keer te schrijven, het bewijs is, dat God dus moet bestaan.
> En dat argument klopt dus niet, want er is ook nooit een iemand geweest die heeft kunnen maken wat Leonardo heeft gemaakt! 
> Toch zal geen mens zeggen dus moet Leonardo dus God moet zijn.*


Je begrijpt me niet. Het gaat erom dat Leonardo, of wie dan ook, zoiets nooit durft te zeggen, omdat (zoals de mens is) de kans bestaat dat ie op het verkeerde einde zit. Bovenal gaat het om de zekerheid en het lef om zoiets te zeggen. Zeker als je de tijd geeft tot het einde v/h tijdperk.

----------


## Charlus

> _Geplaatst door IbnRushd_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Geplaatst door Charlus_
> Hoe stel je vast dat woorden niet van iemand anders dan god kunnen komen?
> 
> 
> ...


Jij weet hoe de schepper normaliter formuleert en meet daaraan de inhoud van de koran af? Hoe dan ook kan alleen in de oorspronkelijke taal de boodschap van de koran op zijn juiste waarde geschat worden, tenminste volgens jou.
Meer in het algemeen valt mij op dat jij je in laatste instantie altijd weer beroept op de rijkdom van het Arabisch en de principile onvertaalbaarheid ervan in andere talen. Toon trouwens maar eens aan dat het Arabisch zoveel rijker is dan (waarom niet?) de Nederlandse taal. De voorbeelden van de algehele geweldigheid van Arabisch die ik tot nu toe op het forum van jou en The_Reporter heb gezien, wekten alleen mijn lachlust. Het woord "smurfentaal" komt dan elke keer onwillekeurig in mij op.
De schepper heeft voor zijn ultieme boodschap een taal gekozen die niet of gebrekkig in andere talen omgezet kan worden. Jij ziet dat als een soortement bewijs van de goddelijke herkomst. Je bent natuurlijk dan wel gedwongen om het Arabisch als rijk, prachtig en fantastisch te beschouwen, de beste aller talen. Alleen zo'n taal is namelijk goed genoeg om als drager te fungeren van het woord van god. Arabisch is hiertoe speciaal gecreerd door godzelf, want een taal waarin jij letterlijk het woord van god herkent, kan onmogelijk door mensen ontwikkeld zijn. Eigenlijk heel vreemd dat er mensen bestaan die de Arabische taal meester zijn.
Waarom discussier jij over de koran en de islam iha. met mensen die het Arabisch niet beheersen? Lijkt me een futiele procedure. 
Vreemd hoor, prat gaan op obscuriteit. Van een omnipotente en eeuwige god zou ik eerder een waarlijk universele inprenting der mensheid verwachten en niet wat geouwehoer tegen 1 enkel persoon in het voor anderstaligen onbegrijpelijke Arabisch. Zijn wegen zijn ondoorgrondelijk, zullen we maar zeggen.



> <...>Zie overigens 02:23.


Komt op mij nogal infantiel over, maar in het Arabisch ongetwijfeld een extreem hoogstaande passage.

----------


## Thermopylae

> _Geplaatst door IbnRushd_ 
> *Wat is dat nou weer voor een onzin. Nergens in de Koran wordt een uitgebreide beschrijving van het embryo expliciet aangegeven noch kenbaar gemaakt. Het zijn de mensen die 't ervan maken en daar probeer je een puntje mee te scoren. *


Sura 23:12. Voorwaar, Wij scheppen de mens uit een uittreksel van klei;

Sura 86.6. Hij werd uit een stromende vloeistof geschapen,

sura 86.7. Welke voortkomt van tussen de ruggegraat en de ribben. 

In een heilig boek mag je inderdaad religieuze zaken verwachten. Nu de koran echter verzen wijdt aan de manier waarop de mens wordt geschapen, mag men ook bezien, of die beweringen hout snijden. Natuurlijk mag men niet verwachten, dat het gehele proces van conceptie, groei en geboorte wordt behandeld, daar zou een vuistdik boek voor nodig zijn.
Maar je mag in ieder geval verwachten, dat de meest elementaire voorwaarden om berhaupt tot het begin van leven te komen worden genoemd. Zaadcel en eicel komen samen en verbinden zich. 
Wie stelt dat het niet noemen een grote fout is probeert geen punt te scoren, maar scoort een punt. Dat jij dat niet wilt erkennen, omdat jouw uitgangspunt is dat er geen fouten in de koran staan  zie je eerdere opmerking: Ik zie tot nu toe echt geen fouten, en die zullen er ook niet zijn  omdat je als gelovige meent dat als er fouten in de koran staan, het boek niet van God gegeven kan zijn. Hij is immers alwetend en onfeilbaar.




> [i]Dat zijn vertalingen/interpretaties. De werkelijke bedoeling van dat vers is kennelijk nog onduidelijk. Ik kan je nog wel een site geven met een verklaring (bv: http://www.understanding-islam.com/r...estion&qid=100(hier worden twee artsen ondervraagd over de betekenis van dat vers; dit even voor alle duidelijkheid, voordat je 'iets' onnodigs zegt), maar dat heeft geen zin. Arabische taal is rijk aan woorden, en vertaling van een berg Koranwoorden zijn gewoonweg niet te vertalen. Dan hebben we het nog niet over het metaforisme of beeldspraak. 
> Dat je daaruit de Koran tracht te neerhalen, bezie ik als een zinloze actie.
> [/B]


Blijft vreemd als blijkt dat er fouten staan in een vers, wordt gezegd dat werkelijke bedoeling van het vers kennelijk nog onduidelijk is! Wat kan er in vredesnaam onduidelijk zijn als je gaat vertellen, hoe een vrucht tot stand komt, en de onontbeerlijke eicel wordt niet genoemd?
Zo ook dat verhaal op de link die je gaf, het antwoord aan een gelovige, die het toch ook wel heel vreemd vond, dat het sperma in de lenden van de man zou zitten en de eicel niet ter sprake kwam. Echt, ik heb wel eens betere uitvluchten gehoord! Het verhaal van de bevruchting is slechts in de koran opgenomen, omdat de mensen twijfelen aan de opstanding na de dood?! Maar dan nog, als je het gaat vertellen, dan noem geef je ook aan dat er de eicel aan te pas komt, en de juiste locatie van het sperma.

Ook: God has brought to attention the process of development, which a fertilized egg goes through and which finally results in the creation of man. Nee dus, de eicel schittert door afwezigheid in de koran!
Dan de artsen die erbij worden gehaald, en zeggen, dat bloed er ook mee te maken heeft, en dat er natuurlijk ook bloed door lendenen van de man lopen. Het verhaal is heel simpel, sperma wordt aangemaakt door de testikels, en ik kan mij niet voorstellen, dat er in het Arabisch geen naam voor de testikels is, of desnoods scrotum. Tja, dat vinden we bij de christenen ook vaak. De bijbel is woord voor woord waar, maar als het duidelijk wordt dat iets helemaal niet kan, dan ineens moet je het niet letterlijk nemen, maar overdrachtelijk.
Als we hier op het forum zouden lezen, dat iemand beweert, dat bewezen is dat Marsmannetjes bestaan, dan denk ik dat jij ik k als kritische geesten, die zich niets op de mouw willen laten spelden, zouden vragen wat de bewijzen zijn. Teven zouden we deze bewijzen eens goed bekijken, en in discussie gaan, als de argumenten naar onze smaak ontoereikend zouden zijn. 
Het vreemde is, nu het de een heilig boek betreft, direct dat afweermeachanisme van de gelovige in werking treedt naar degene die de gegeven bewijzen kritisch bekijkt; Dat je daaruit de Koran tracht te neerhalen, bezie ik als een zinloze actie. Jammer.



> [i Wellicht wordt het hoogtijd dat je eens inziet dat bepaalde verzen ook anders genterpreteerd kunnen worden, en dat blijven hammeren op de embryonale ontwikkeling je erg eentonig maakt. Alsof je argumenten op zijn. Zo kom je wanhopig over. [/B]


Van Einstein werd o.a. gezegd dat zijn genialiteit bleek, doordat hij de studenten enorm moeilijke zaken heel simpel maar toch duidelijk kon uitleggen.
Maar God, waarbij ook een genie als Einstein niet in de schaduw kon staan, heeft een boek geschreven, dat ook na 1400 nog steeds niet helemaal duidelijk is voor de mensen?
Bovendien als je zegt hoe de mens is ontstaan, en je noemt de eicel niet en situeert het sperma op totaal de verkeerde plaats. Hoe kan men dat anders interpreteren?





> [i Tja, als je Koran beschouwt als een boek waarin alleen wetenschappelijke zaken staan, dan moet ik je helaas teleurstellen. Ik herhaal: de Koran gaat hoofdzakelijk over de eenheid van Allah, en dat is de essentie.. [/B]


Klopt op zich, alleen als God meende de mens ook te moeten vertellen, op welke wijze de mens tot stand komt, dan mag je verwachten, dat daar geen grote fouten instaan.






> [i Wat ik je hiermee probeer te zeggen is dat de taal een essentile plaats inneemt in het verwoorden van tendensen. Zie, de Koran is proza, de verhandelingen van Aristoteles e.d. zijn onderbouwd met argumenten. Dat zijn echt twee verschillende stijlen, waarvan de n boek(en) bevatten en de ander (volgens jou) een 'vers'. Dat is echt niet vergelijkbaar, jongen. [/B]


Klopt. Als echter blijkt, dat in de koran teksten staan over de wijze waarop de mens tot stand komt, die overeenkomt met veel oudere wetenschappelijke geschriften, inclusief de fouten, dan kan het niet anders, dan dat deze oudere teksten zijn overgenomen. Dat de ene tekst wetenschappelijker, droger is, en de andere in mooi proza is niet relevant. Het gaat erom, dat de essentie van de oudere teksten zijn overgenomen.

Zoals ik al aangaf, als een twee cardiologen uit verschillende taalgebieden de werking van het hart beschrijven, dat zal dat gelijkluidend zijn. Alles kan in een andere taal vertaald worden, en een hart gaat niet anders werken omdat het niet in het Frans maar in het Russisch beschreven wordt. Bij vertalingen kunnen bepaalde nuances wat veranderen, maar de essentie blijft gelijk. In welke taal je het ook beschrijft, het sperma wordt door de testikels gevormd.

Je begrijpt me niet. Het gaat erom dat Leonardo, of wie dan ook, zoiets nooit durft te zeggen, omdat (zoals de mens is) de kans bestaat dat ie op het verkeerde einde zit. Bovenal gaat het om de zekerheid en het lef om zoiets te zeggen. Zeker als je de tijd geeft tot het einde v/h tijdperk. [/B][/QUOTE]


Laten we even teruggaan.

Geplaatst door Charlus 
Hoe stel je vast dat woorden niet van iemand anders dan god kunnen komen? 
Daarop schreef jij:

Dat onderscheid kan ik maken indien ik de Koran in zijn oorspronkelijke taal lees. 

Niemand anders dan de Schepper zelf kan zo'n proza produceren. Zie overigens 02:23.

Je schrijft dus, het bewijs dat de koran van God komt, is gelegen in het feit dat niemand anders zon proza kan produceren.
Derhalve gaf ik het genie Leonardo, er is immers ook geen mens geweest die heeft gekund wat hij kon. Derhalve houd je aangevoerde argument geen stand. 
De zekerheid en lef dat God gezegd heeft laten anderen het maar eens proberen, en dat Leonardo dat niet gezegd heeft, heeft uiteraard niets met je opgevoerde argument te maken.
Je zou je overigens net zo goed kunnen stellen, dat Leonardo ondanks zijn genialiteit en roem toch zon groot mens was, dat hij zich niet op zijn enorme talenten liet voorstaan, om andere mensen uit te dagen hem te evenaren. Hij deed gewoon zijn ding, en dat was het.

----------


## IbnRushd

> _Geplaatst door Thermopylae_ 
> *
> Maar je mag in ieder geval verwachten, dat het meest elementaire voorwaarden om berhaupt tot het begin van leven wordt genoemd. Zaadcel en eicel komen samen en verbinden zich. 
> Wie stelt dat het niet noemen een grote fout is probeert geen punt te scoren, maar scoort een punt. Dat jij dat niet wilt erkennen, omdat jouw uitgangspunt is dat er geen fouten in de koran staan  zie je eerdere opmerking: Ik zie tot nu toe echt geen fouten, en die zullen er ook niet zijn  omdat je als gelovige meent dat als er fouten in de koran staan, het boek niet van God gegeven kan zijn. Hij is immers alwetend en onfeilbaar.*


Nog een keer: De aangehaalde vertaalde verzen geven niet de indruk dat de Schepper meteen een ontwikkeling wil bespreken. Wellicht is het metaforisch bedoeld? Misschien tegen een bepaalde groep met de bijbehorende bedoeling in de juiste context, en die vrijwel los staat van welke ontwikkeling dan ook? Weet je dat allemaal? Heb je daar een studie voor gevolgd? Nee, je haakt graag in artikelen waar de Koran gekoppeld is aan de wetenschap. Ik heb je een aantal keren verteld dat ik daar geen voorstander voor ben. Dus, een discussie met mij daarover is zinloos en heeft geen enkel toegevoegde waarde. Bovendien zeggen de door jouw aangehaalde verzen mij compleet niets over welke embryonale/fetus ontwikkeling dan ook.




> _Geplaatst door Thermopylae_ 
> *
> Blijft vreemd als blijkt dat er fouten staan in een vers, wordt gezegd dat werkelijke bedoeling van het vers kennelijk nog onduidelijk is! Wat kan er in vredesnaam onduidelijk zijn als je gaat vertellen, hoe een vrucht tot stand komt, en de onontbeerlijke eicel wordt niet genoemd?*


Kennelijk voor mij onduidelijk is.

Verder is het zo dat wij moslims maximaal 2/3 van de Koran kunnen begrijpen. De resterende derde ligt alleen bij Allah.




> _Geplaatst door Thermopylae_ 
> *
> Zo ook dat verhaal op de link die je gaf, het antwoord aan een gelovige, die het toch ook wel heel vreemd vond, dat het sperma in de lenden van de man zou zitten en de eicel niet ter sprake kwam. (..) Het verhaal van de bevruchting is slechts in de koran opgenomen, omdat de mensen twijfelen aan de opstanding na de dood?!*


Goed, dat is weer zijn uitleg. En dan heb je hoogstwaarschijnlijk nog andere honderden explicaties. En wellicht vind je een aantal wel toereikend. 




> _Geplaatst door Thermopylae_ 
> *
> Dan de artsen die erbij worden gehaald, en zeggen, dat bloed er ook mee te maken heeft, en dat er natuurlijk ook bloed door lendenen van de man lopen. Het verhaal is heel simpel, sperma wordt aangemaakt door de testikels...*


De bijbal is de opslagruimte waar zaadcellen in spermacellen veranderen. Niet de testikels. Dat is de tweede keer dat ik je het vertel. Scrotum is overigens een balzak.

Verder geven de artsen tweetal argumenten, die ook van elkaar verschillen.
- De bloedtoevoer komt van de beschreven plek.
- De cellen die uiteindelijk het sperma gaan vormen komen uit die plek vandaan.




> _Geplaatst door Thermopylae_ 
> *
> Tja, dat vinden we bij de christenen ook vaak. De bijbel is woord voor woord waar, maar als het duidelijk wordt dat iets helemaal niet kan, dan ineens moet je het niet letterlijk nemen, maar overdrachtelijk.*


Haha. Jij kwam heel overtuigend met deze stelling aan. Ik niet hoor. Dus ik verdedig ook niet dat de Koran vol met wetenschappelijke wonderen staan. Maar schijnbaar dringt het je gewoon niet door. Best vermoeiend.




> _Geplaatst door Thermopylae_ 
> *
> Het vreemde is, nu het de een heilig boek betreft, direct dat afweermeachanisme van de gelovige in werking treedt naar degene die de gegeven bewijzen kritisch bekijkt; Dat je daaruit de Koran tracht te neerhalen, bezie ik als een zinloze actie. Jammer.*


Oh, oh, oh, knoeierd. Jij kwam met de stelling aan, en ik verwees je naar een andere deur. Jij bleef maar door hammeren. Uit beleefdheid 'toon' ik je een aantal verschillende interpretaties, en zodoende wordt de onduidelijkheid daarmee alleen vergroot. Ik heb die verzen niet bestudeerd, maar jij helemaal niet. Tuurlijk zal er vast een verklaring bestaan. Maar ik kan je niet helpen. Dat wil echter niet zeggen dat jij gelijk hebt. Zo simpel is het niet hoor.




> _Geplaatst door Thermopylae_ 
> *
> Van Einstein werd o.a. gezegd dat zijn genialiteit bleek, doordat hij de studenten enorm moeilijke zaken heel simpel maar toch duidelijk kon uitleggen.
> Maar God, waarbij ook een genie als Einstein niet in de schaduw kon staan, heeft een boek geschreven, dat ook na 1400 nog steeds niet helemaal duidelijk is voor de mensen?*


Jawel. De essentie is zo helder als een ster. En daar gaat de Koran hoofdzakelijk over.




> _Geplaatst door Thermopylae_ 
> *
> Klopt op zich, alleen als God meende de mens ook te moeten vertellen, op welke wijze de mens tot stand komt, dan mag je verwachten, dat daar geen grote fouten instaan.*


Klopt. Alleen heeft de Schepper niet de embryonale ontwikkeling extensief besproken.




> _Geplaatst door Thermopylae_ 
> *Klopt. Als echter blijkt, dat in de koran teksten staan over de wijze waarop de mens tot stand komt, die overeenkomt met veel oudere wetenschappelijke geschriften, inclusief de fouten, dan kan het niet anders, dan dat deze oudere teksten zijn overgenomen. Dat de ene tekst wetenschappelijker, droger is, en de andere in mooi proza is niet relevant. Het gaat erom, dat de essentie van de oudere teksten zijn overgenomen.*


Dat kun je alleen achter komen als je in beide talen meester bent. Ben je een lingust in een van de talen? Sorry hoor, maar je stelt het heel simplistisch voor.




> _Geplaatst door Thermopylae_ 
> *Bij vertalingen kunnen bepaalde nuances wat veranderen, maar de essentie blijft gelijk. In welke taal je het ook beschrijft, het sperma wordt door de testikels gevormd.*


Nee, niet helemaal. Zeker als het om proza gaat. Het gaat vooral waar (en wanneer) het gebruikt wordt; wat het doeleind is, enz. 





> _Geplaatst door Thermopylae_ 
> *
> Laten we even teruggaan.
> ...........
> Je schrijft dus, het bewijs dat de koran van God komt, is gelegen in het feit dat niemand anders zon proza kan produceren.
> Derhalve gaf ik het genie Leonardo, er is immers ook geen mens geweest die heeft gekund wat hij kon. Derhalve houd je aangevoerde argument geen stand.*


Niet te snel van stapel lopen, Thermopylae. Ik heb naast mijn eigen reactie ook naar een vers verwezen: louter ter toelichting. Ik ging derhalve vanuit dat jij het wel gelezen hebt en dat je wist waar ik het over had.




> _Geplaatst door Thermopylae_ 
> *
> De zekerheid en lef dat God gezegd heeft laten anderen het maar eens proberen, en dat Leonardo dat niet gezegd heeft, heeft uiteraard niets met je opgevoerde argument te maken.*


Het ging mij meer om de uitstraling van Gods zekerheid. Wij weten wel beide dat geen enkele weldenkende persoon het lef heeft om mensen uit te dagen opdat (in deze casu) ze hetzelfde werk kunnen voortbrengen.




> _Geplaatst door Thermopylae_ 
> *
> Je zou je overigens net zo goed kunnen stellen, dat Leonardo ondanks zijn genialiteit en roem toch zon groot mens was, dat hij zich niet op zijn enorme talenten liet voorstaan, om andere mensen uit te dagen hem te evenaren. Hij deed gewoon zijn ding, en dat was het.*


Goed, we hebben het niet over Leonardo, maar over de Koran en Zijn oorspronkelijkheid.

----------


## maartenn100

De uitleg van Thermopylae lijkt me inderdaad veel plausibeler dan de uitleg van jou, IbnRushd.

Er bestaat ook een principe in de kennisleer dat als volgt luidt:

_Entia non sunt praeter necessitatem multiplicanda_  

Wat ook _Het scheermes van Ockham_ heet.



Als voor een fenomeen verschillende verklaringen kunnen worden gegeven, de eenvoudigste complete verklaring de voorkeur heeft. 

De mens is een meer voor de handliggende verklaring dan een bovennatuurlijke hand, die zelfs de moslims zelf nooit ergens hebben vastgesteld. 

Dus op logische gronden (en niet op traditonele vertellingen) ben ik geneigd hier de uitleg van Thermopylae eerder als geloofwaardig te zien.

----------


## IbnRushd

> _Geplaatst door maartenn100_ 
> *
> Dus op logische gronden (en niet op traditonele vertellingen) ben ik geneigd hier de uitleg van Thermopylae eerder als geloofwaardig te zien.*


Er zit geen tegenstrijdigheid tussen ons wat betreft het accepteren van de embryonale ontwikkeling zoals het verankerd is in de wetenschap. We verschillen van mening over de interpretatie van de verzen. Ik kom niet aanpappen met de wetenschappelijke wonderen in de Koran. Sterker nog, ik ben erg sceptisch voor zulke explicaties. Dat heb ik meermaals hier duidelijk gemaakt. Uiteraard plaats ik links met wat uitleg, maar daar heb ik andere bedoelingen mee. In het geheel ben ik faliekant tegen zulke uitleg v/d Koran.

----------


## Thermopylae

@IbnRushd

In de koran wordt de moeite genomen, aan te geven hoe de mens ontstaat: 

86.5. Laat de mens derhalve overwegen waaruit hij geschapen werd.

Daarna volgt een overzicht, te beginnen met dat de mens werd geschapen uit een stromende vloeistof, en daarna de volgende stadia; vormen van beenderen bedekken met spieren, vormen die de vrucht aanneemt enz.
Dus er is de moeite genomen, zoniet een wetenschappelijke verhandeling te geven, maar toch zeker wel een redelijk uitgebreide uiteenzetting van de diverse stadia.
Als je bij het begin verzuimt de eicel te noemen, dan is dat duidelijk een grote fout, zonder eicel zal er niet eens een vrucht ontstaan.
Zo ook de opmerking dat het sperma uit de lendenen komt tussen de ribben en ruggengraat, volstrekt fout.
Op zich niet opmerkelijk, omdat de wetenschappelijk geschriften, die men in de 7e eeuw ter beschikking had, ook deze fouten maakten. 

Je wilt dit echter onder geen beding erkennen, omdat jouw insteek is, dat de koran volmaakt is dus geen fouten telt. Zie ook je opmerking: Ik zie tot nu toe echt geen fouten, en die zullen er ook niet zijn. Je gaat er bij voorbaat van uit dat er geen fouten in de koran zullen staan.
Dit omdat nu er fouten in de koran staan, het Godsbewijs wordt ondergraven. Er staan zaken in de koran die de mensen in de 7e eeuw nog niet konden weten, dus moet de koran door God 
aan Mohammed gegeven zijn. Maar ook de rol van Mohammed als ontvanger van de boodschap van God wordt doordoor teniet gedaan.
Derhalve werp je zoveel mogelijk verdedigingswallen op. We begrijpen de verzen niet. De aangehaalde vertaalde verzen geven niet de indruk dat de Schepper meteen een ontwikkeling wil bespreken. Wellicht is het metaforisch bedoeld? Misschien tegen een bepaalde groep met de bijbehorende bedoeling in de juiste context, en die vrijwel los staat van welke ontwikkeling dan ook? Weet je dat allemaal? Heb je daar een studie voor gevolgd? 
Allemaal wanhopige pogingen tegen beter weten in, niet te moeten toegeven dat er duidelijke fouten in de verzen staan. 
Wat valt er niet te begrijpen aan een tekst, de mens ontstaat uit een stroom vocht  sperma  die uit de lendenen van de man komt? Wat kan daar metaforisch aan zijn? Maakt het uit, tot welke groep of met welk doel deze verzen zijn opgenomen? Moet ik daar een studie voor volgen? Als er wordt beschreven, over de vormen die de vrucht kan aannemen, wanneer beenderen, en spieren worden gevormd, laat men het begin onbesproken, zaadcel en eicel versmelden?


Die zelfde houding, het ten koste van alles ontkennen van argumenten, die het bewijs dat God bestaat ondergraven, blijkt ook uit het volgende:

Charlus schreef:

Hoe stel je vast dat woorden niet van iemand anders dan god kunnen komen? 

Daarop schreef jij:

"Dat onderscheid kan ik maken indien ik de Koran in zijn oorspronkelijke taal lees. 
Niemand anders dan de Schepper zelf kan zo'n proza produceren. Zie overigens 02:23."

Hierop gaf ik als argument een ongevenaard genie als Leonardo da Vinci. Nooit is een ander mens ook maar in de buurt gekomen van alles dat hij op zoveel terreinen heeft gepresteerd.
Je ziet, dat mijn argument het jouwe onderuit haalt, maar weigert dat toe te geven.
En komt dan ineens met het verhaal: 

Een goed argument. Alleen is het zo dat Leonardo niet zeker van zijn zaak was dat (bijvoorbeeld) niemand hem kon evenaren. Maar Allah daarentegen daagt de mensen uit, n Die weet het zeker. Dat is toch wat anders.
Dat God de mensen uitdaagt hetzelfde te doen, en Leonardo niet is uiteraard een drogreden.
Je argument was, niemand anders dan de schepper kan zo'n proza produceren. Daarbij geef je ook aan, dat God de mens ook heeft uitgedaagd om het eens te proberen.
Zoals ik al schreef Leonardo was een bescheiden mens ondanks zijn genialiteit en roem, dus daagde anderen niet uit het zelfde te doen. Bovendien gaat het helemaal niet om de vraag, wat Leonardo wel of niet dacht. Waar het om gaat, is dat niemand hem heeft kunnen evenaren laat staan overtreffen. 
Maar  het belangrijkste  je argument was, als iemand iets heeft geschapen dat niemand anders kan, moet het dus God geweest zijn! Aangezien niemand zal aannemen dat Leonardo God was, gaat dit argument niet op.

Derhalve laat ik het hierbij in deze discussie. Je hebt je voorgenomen wat er ook gebeurd je niet te laten overtuigen, dus heeft het ook geen zin verder te discussiren.

----------


## Thermopylae

> _Geplaatst door ronald_ 
> *Er staat toch: Exodus 20:1 "Toen sprak God deze woorden:..." Het is toch Gd die sprak? Daarna staat Exodus 20:2 " 2 Ik ben de HEER, uw God, die u uit Egypte, uit de slavernij, heeft bevrijd." Die "Ik" is toch Gd?
> Mozes kwam van de berg en Gd sprak deze woorden, dat wil zeggen de 10 uitspraken. Natuurlijk sprak Gd tot Mozes Exodus 19: 24 "De HEER zei: Ga naar beneden, en kom samen met Aron weer terug. Maar de priesters en het volk mogen niet dichterbij komen, zij mogen de berg niet op gaan, anders zal mijn toorn tegen hen losbarsten. 25 Mozes ging terug naar het volk en bracht hun dit over." Gd stuurde Mozes naar beneden, ging naar beneden naar het volk en vervolgens sprak Gd tot het gehele volk, inclusief Mozes. In Exodus 20:18 lees je "Heel het volk was getuige van de donderslagen en lichtflitsen, het schallen van de ramshoorn en de rook die uit de berg kwam. Bij die aanblik deinsden ze achteruit, en ze bleven op grote afstand staan. 19 Ze zeiden tegen Mozes: Spreekt u met ons, wij zullen naar u luisteren. Maar laat God niet met ons spreken, want dan sterven we. 20 Maar Mozes antwoordde: Wees niet bang, God is gekomen om u op de proef te stellen en u met ontzag voor hem te vervullen, zodat u niet meer zondigt. 21 En terwijl het volk op een afstand bleef staan, ging Mozes naar de donkere wolk waarin God aanwezig was." Mozes nam het spreken over vanwege het overdonderend "geweld, openbaring" die het volk niet kon weerstaan. Pas daarna ging Mozes weer de berg op en na 40 dagen kwam hij terug met de stenen tafelen. Mozes moest inderdaad een aantal keren de berg op en af. Wat is het probleem?
> De leeringen waren voor het gehele volk bedoeld. Ook voor Mozes. Hij stond zo gezegd dicht bij Gd maar na een klein miniscule "fout" wees Gd Mozes terecht en kon hij niet het Heilige Land binnen gaan. Voor een profeet als Mozes of voor andere profeten is een heel aantal ge- en verboden een natuurlijke zaak om zich eraan te houden in alle detail. Hun correctieniveau ligt hoger maar is niet afwezig, voor geen enkel mens. Gd deelde Zijn boodschap mede aan Mozes. Waarom heb ik net uit gelegd. Mozes gaf het door aan de "Oudsten" en zij leerden het weer door aan anderen enz enz totdat het gehele volk was geinformeerd en geleerd wat Gd vertelde. Waarom Moze 2x 40 dagen op de berg moest zijn was omdat Mozes geen engel was maar ook maar een mens. In afzondering en tijd kwam hij "dichter" tot Gd. Als je op bezoek gaat naar een koning, dan ben je daar al maanden van te voren mee bezig. De tijd dat hij daar was was omdat Mozes de Tora die heel beknopt is geschreven en daar ook de uitleg bij leerde wat is gekomen tot de Mondelinge Tora, de MIshna.*


 
Weet je Ronald, ik zat zo te bedenken dat als je 100 willekeurige mensen - die nog nooit een blik in de bijbel hebben geworpen - op straat zou vragen hoe zij zich zouden voorstellen hoe God zich aan de mensen zou presenteren, je ongeveer dat zou horen hetgeen in Exodus 18:19 is verwoord. Rook, vuur, donder bazuin geschal. Dat zijn denk ik typisch dingen waaraan men denkt, als het opperwezen zich aan de mensen presenteert. Men leidt dat ook af, op dingen vroeger gelezen heeft, hoe keizers zich plachten te presenteren. Oogverblindende kleding, klaroengeschal, dus neemt men aan dat een opperwezen zich ook wel via donder en bliksem presenteren. Zie ook b.v. Germanen, de god Thor, donder en bliksem. Ik ben iets te jong  :Smilie: , om erbij geweest te zijn, maar dat zijn zo de bespiegelingen die bij mij opkomen.

Dan de tekst. Voor zover ik weet werden de tien geboden door God op de top van de berg aan Mozes gegeven. Dus alles dat door God gezegd is als genoemd in 20:1-17 Was gericht tot Mozes en niet tot het volk. 
Dat blijkt ook, uit 20:18 als Mozes met de stenen tafelen weer beneden bij het volk terug is zeggen zij tot Mozes: spreek met ons, dan zullen wij horen: maar God spreekt niet met ons, opdat wij niet sterven.
Ook in 20:21 en 20:22 blijkt dat. Het volk blijft verre van de berg, maar Mozes gaat naar God, dus boven op de berg. En dan zegt God tot Mozes, dat hij het volgende aan de Israelieten moet mededelen. Dan volgen een hele hoop voorschriften. 24:3 Mozes geeft alle voorschriften door aan het volk. Dat zou niet nodig zijn geweest, indien de mensen alles zouden hebben kunnen horen, wat zich op de top van de berg, meer dan 2000 meter hoog, zou hebben afgespeeld.

En wat betreft, die donder en bliksem, ik schreef al, dat het bekend is dat in de oude tijden de mensen zeer bevreesd en bijgelovig waren als het de hogere machten betrof. Massahysterie kon eenvoudig ontstaan.
Mensen verklaarden met eigen ogen heksen op de bezemsteel te hebben zien wegvliegen, men had met eigen ogen de duivel gezien.
Het aantal z.g. wonderen dat is geschied is gigantisch. Overal hebben mensen met eigen ogen een miskelk die werd omgestoten gezien waarbij de witte wijn ineens rood werd, noem maar op.
Opvallend echter, dat in onze moderne tijden je nooit meer over dat soort wonderen hoort. Ten eerste zijn de mensen niet meer onwetend, bijgelovig en zo bevreesd voor de bovennatuurlijke wereld, maar ook is de wetenschap zo ver gevorderd, dat heel veel kon worden geverifieerd. We hebben nog niet zo lang geleden die ex Secretaris-Generaal van departement van Economische Zaken Rutten gehad, die zich enorm met godsdienst bezig houdt. Hij beweerde dat op een bepaalde dag op een berg - ik meen in Spanje - Maria zich zou vertonen, of heilige meisjes die beweerde Maria verschijningen te hebben gehad. Bus vol mensen gaat mee en gaan dagen op die berg zitten. De mensen zijn nu nog nuchter genoeg, om niet allemaal dingen te gaan zien, die er niet zijn, dus ze dropen onverrichter zaken af. Ik kan mij echter voorstellen, als heel veel eeuwen geleden, een welbespraakte charismatische man zou hebben gezegd, dat Mariaezou verschijnen, in de omstandigheden van toen, het best zo geweest kan zijn dat in zo'n groep de hysterie optreedt en men ineens gaat roepen dat ze inderdaad Maria hebben gezien. Mensen zagen, wat ze wilden zien. Een tijd geleden had de EO een programma, op zoek naar God. 
Bekende Nederlanders werden ondergedompeld in religie, en na afloop werd gevraagd of ze God hadden gevonden. Nee dus, behalve Henny Huisman, hij had wel God gevonden. Bekend is echter, dat hij na een R.K. opvoeding als volwassene niets meer aan het geloof heeft gedaan.
Wat je vaak ziet, is dat als mensen richting hun pensioen gaan, zij opeens zich weer hun sterfelijkheid gaan realiseren, en zich dan tot religie gaan wenden, die immers leven na de dood in het vooruit zich stelt. Het was bekend dat Huisman ruim voor de opname van het programma, zich ineens weer in het geloof ging verdiepen, en zich met vragenrond de dood bezig was gaan houden. Opvallend, niemand vond God, maar toevallig wel iemand, die in feite al geruime tijd zich weer op het geloof aan het orinteren was. Hij wilde God weer (terug) vinden en dus vond hij hem ook! De andere hadden niet die behoefte en vonden God dus ook niet.

----------


## Rourchid

> _Geplaatst door Thermopylae_
> *
> Je hoort en leest nog al eens, dat het bestaan van God bewezen is, omdat er zaken in de koran staan, die men in die tijd nog niet kon weten. 
> *


Ik heb al eerder aangegeven dat ik mijn tijd niet verspil aan het bewijzen van het bestaan van Allah (s.w.t.)
Dus door het opschijven van de rest van je verhaal heb je alleen maar je eigen tijd lopen verspillen.
Ik bepaal namelijk zelf wel wat de prioriteiten zijn bij het praktiseren van mijn geloof.

----------


## Rourchid

> _Geplaatst door maartenn100_ 
> *De uitleg van Thermopylae lijkt me inderdaad veel plausibeler dan de uitleg van jou, IbnRushd.
> 
> Er bestaat ook een principe in de kennisleer dat als volgt luidt:
> 
> Entia non sunt praeter necessitatem multiplicanda  
> 
> Wat ook Het scheermes van Ockham heet.
> 
> ...


Was Occam Wrong? Blunting Occam's Razor

N.B.
The general theory of relativity in modern physics confirmed *Mulla Sadra*s philosophical theory, since in this theory time is a part of everything, i.e., its fourth dimension, and everything has its own time, as well. 

Source : http://www.mullasadra.org/new_site/e...a/Ontology.htm

----------


## Rourchid

> _Geplaatst door Thermopylae_
> *
> In de koran wordt de moeite genomen, aan te geven hoe de mens ontstaat: 
> 
> 86.5. Laat de mens derhalve overwegen waaruit hij geschapen werd.
> *


Allah (s.w.t.) hoeft nergens moeite voor te doen. 



> _Geplaatst door Thermopylae_
> *
> Dit omdat nu er fouten in de koran staan, het Godsbewijs wordt ondergraven.
> *


Moslims zijn houdt niet in om aan de hand van de foutloosheid van het volmaakte Boek Zijn (s.w.t.) betaan te bewijzen.
Voor de zoveelste maal in deze draad probeer jij je eigen paradigma aan Moslims (en Joden) op te leggen.



> _Geplaatst door Thermopylae_
> *
> Derhalve werp je zoveel mogelijk verdedigingswallen op. 
> *


Dat er oorlog gevoerd zou worden (verdedigingswallen!), beeldt jij je in en projecteer jij op de deelnemende monothesten in deze discussie. 



> _Geplaatst door Thermopylae_
> *
> Allemaal wanhopige pogingen tegen beter weten in, niet te moeten toegeven dat er duidelijke fouten in de verzen staan.
> *


Allemaal wanhopige pogingen van jou om Moslims jouw paradigma op te dringen.
Filosofisch bezien tracht je hermeneutiek en epistemologie tot een en het zelfde te verklaren; een traject dat neo-kantiaanse filosoofjes zoals J. Rawls en R. Rorty eveneens tevergeefs hebben trachten te volgen (zie bijvoorbeeld de refutaties van J. Rawls en R. Rorty door mw. Sabina M. Lovibond).

N.B.
A refutation of I. Kant by Harvard-graduated lawyer Noah Feldman (Jew) : http://www.law.nyu.edu/clppt/program...an/feldman.pdf (.pdf file)

----------


## Thermopylae

> _Geplaatst door Rourchid_ 
> *Ik heb al eerder aangegeven dat ik mijn tijd niet verspil aan het bewijzen van het bestaan van Allah (s.w.t.)
> Dus door het opschijven van de rest van je verhaal heb je alleen maar je eigen tijd lopen verspillen.
> Ik bepaal namelijk zelf wel wat de prioriteiten zijn bij het praktiseren van mijn geloof.*


Als jij wil geloven in God, zonder dat het bestaan zijn is bewezen, is uiteraard je goed recht.
Als gelovigen beweren dat God bestaat, en daarbij argumenten voor die stellingname geven, dan zullen deze argumenten gewogen worden, en daar waar zij ontoereikend zijn zullen daar tegenargumenten tegenover worden gesteld.
Niet omdat het God betreft, zoals ik al schreef, als iemand beweert dat de Marsmannetjes bestaan, zal ook kritisch naar de argumenten worden gekeken.
Aangezien ik al lang ben geinteresseerd, in de filosofische vragen des levens, beschouw ik een discussie daarover nimmer als het verspillen van mijn tijd.
Dat je zelf bepaalt wat je prioriteiten zijn bij het praktiseren van je geloof, heb ik volgens mij nooit ontkend.

----------


## Thermopylae

> _Geplaatst door Rourchid_ 
> *Allah (s.w.t.) hoeft nergens moeite voor te doen.*


Hier hebben we al zon reactie, die volstrekt niets toevoegt aan de discussie. 
Bovendien is het gewoon taalgebruik als iemand iets doet, te schrijven dat hij de moeite neemt om dit of dat te doen. Maar waar het omgaat, IbnRushd schreef steeds maar dat God helemaal niet een beschrijving van de wording van de mens wilde geven. Dat is natuurlijk onzin, daar in verzen worden beschreven hoe de mens tot stand komt.




> [i]Moslims zijn houdt niet in om aan de hand van de foutloosheid van het volmaakte Boek Zijn (s.w.t.) betaan te bewijzen.
> Voor de zoveelste maal in deze draad probeer jij je eigen paradigma aan Moslims (en Joden) op te leggen. [/B]


Nee, hier zit je er wederom naast. Inderdaad houdt moslim zijn niet in om aan de foutloosheid van het heiligboek het bestaan van God te bewijzen. Als gelovigen dat echter wel doen, dan kun je dus tegenargumenten verwachten, die aantonen, dat dit argument faalt, simpel omdat er wel fouten in dat heilige boek staan. 




> [i Dat er oorlog gevoerd zou worden (verdedigingswallen!), beeldt jij je in en projecteer jij op de deelnemende monothesten in deze discussie. [/B]


Weer zon opmerking die niets toevoegt aan de discussie, maar slechts over mijn persoon gaat. Ik hoor steeds dat teksten uit het heilige boek o.a. overdrachtelijk kunnen zijn, maar als ik beeldspraak gebruik, wordt dat tegen mij gebruikt! 




> [i Allemaal wanhopige pogingen van jou om Moslims jouw paradigma op te dringen.
> Filosofisch bezien tracht je hermeneutiek en epistemologie tot een en het zelfde te verklaren; een traject dat neo-kantiaanse filosoofjes zoals J. Rawls en R. Rorty eveneens tevergeefs hebben trachten te volgen (zie bijvoorbeeld de refutaties van J. Rawls en R. Rorty door mw. Sabina M. Lovibond). [/B]


Het wordt helaas eentonig, maar ook deze opmerking raakt weer kant noch wal. 
Nogmaals, ik geef tegenargumenten tegen de stelling dat God bestaat, hetgeen zou worden bewezen, door de staat van het heilige boek.
Van de vele fouten die in een aantal verzen te vinden zijn, geef ik twee simpele voorbeelden, die wij allemaal als niet medicus kunnen beamen. Ook geef ik aan, dat het genoemde argument dat niemand het proza van het heilig boek zou kunnen evenaren, het bewijs is dat God bestaat, geen stand kan houden, omdat ook niemand Leonardo da Vinci heeft kunnen evenaren. Ook nu weer vlucht je in dat bekende trucje, als men niet de beschikking heeft over tegenargumenten die hout snijden, door een eenvoudige zaak zo ingewikkeld mogelijk te willen maken. Dat deed in een andere reactie ook, en nu sleep je er nog veel meer filosofen bij.
Ik schreef toen al, de zaak is simpel, verwijder de testikels van een man, en er wordt geen sperma meer aangemaakt. Probeer met alleen sperma  dus zonder eicel  een vrucht te maken, het zal niet lukken. Zo simpel is het! Overigens toen heb ik ook geen antwoord gekregen op deze eenvoudige voorbeelden.





> [i] N.B.
> A refutation of I. Kant by Harvard-graduated lawyer Noah Feldman (Jew) : http://www.law.nyu.edu/clppt/program...an/feldman.pdf (.pdf file) [/B]



Algemene opmerking. Rourchid, over het algemeen lees ik je bijdragen op dit forum met belangstelling. Vaak goed geschreven en blijkgevend van eruditie.
Helaas moet ik nu schrijven dat deze reactie van jou, ver blijft onder je gebruikelijke niveau. Het geeft de indruk, van iemand die het ergens niet mee eens is, echter geen steekhoudende tegenargumenten heeft, en dan maar links en rechts toch opmerkingen maakt, die echter elke relevantie ontberen.

----------


## IbnRushd

> _Geplaatst door Thermopylae_


Je blijft maar herhalen, Thermopylae, en het lijkt erop dat niet alles doordringt, spijtig genoeg.
Ik heb je aangegeven dat de door jouw aangehaalde verzen mij (ik-vorm) heel weinig zeggen, zeker als je ze leest zonder enige voorkennis van het embryo noch artikelen uit de site leest van dhr. onwetende Marc Defianth.

Ik heb je aangegeven dat dat niet de enige interpretatie kan zijn omdat heel simpel gesteld de mensen van vroeger bepaalde biologische kennis niet bezaten en dat in simpelheid iets uitleggen het meest voor de hand lag. Ook kan jij op basis van de Nederlandse/Engelse vertaling niet d juiste conclusie trekken. Jij mag wel een kritische noot geven op artikelen waarin de Koranverzen gemengd worden met wetenschappelijke wonderen. Alhoewel je de kanttekening moet plaatsen dat niet alle moslims achter zulke interpretaties staan.

Tevens kwam ik met een site aan die min of meer een explicatie gaf op het door ons bediscussieerde vers. Daarin wordt mi een voldoende uitleg gegeven. Ik weet al bij voorhand dat jij niet voldoende kennis beschikt (en ik ook niet, terwijl ik de studie recent volg) om maar enige kritiek te geven. Het enige wat ik jammer genoeg steeds op jouw betoog constateer zijn vervelende herhalingen en wanhopige pogingen (no offence).

Wat betreft de reacties op Charlus, daar heb ik heel kenbaar een vers bijgevoegd voor de toelichting. Daarop ageerde je dat Leonardo ook een ongeevenaard werk leverde, die naar jouw weten, niemand kan en kon evenaren. Maar, dat is natuurlijk niet zo. En zeker in deze tijd niet. Dat is wat anders als het om 'proza' gaat en vooral wanneer de mensheid uitgedaagd wordt om slechts n eenzelfde hoofdstuk te produceren. Je kon door een klein beetje na te denken je afvragen of zoiets te falsificeren is? Nee, dat is 't niet. Alhoewel, de lezers een eigen mening kunnen vormen. Dan komen we op het punt aan van mijn eerste reactie op Charlus; dat namelijk alleen de lezer ht onderscheid kan maken. 




> _Geplaatst door Thermopylae_ 
> *
> Derhalve laat ik het hierbij in deze discussie. Je hebt je voorgenomen wat er ook gebeurd je niet te laten overtuigen, dus heeft het ook geen zin verder te discussiren.*


Dat moet ik je toegeven. Al zou de hele wereld de islam verlaten dan nog blijf ik met mijn beide voeten op de grond staan. Maar ik moet er wel bij zetten dat ik graag de discussie aan ga. Het is jammer natuurlijk dat er een aantal moslims met vast en zeker goede intenties, met wetenschappelijke verklaringen komen. Een discussie met hen zou meer op zijn plaats staan.

----------


## maartenn100

IbnRushd, er was eens iemand die geloofde dat dat hij er kabouters bestonden. Hij wees paddestoelen aan als bewijsmateriaal, Het Grote Sprookjesboek was zijn leidraad.
De Poort tot deze wereld was LSD (een hallucinogeen), dat je beheerst moest leren gebruiken en met je gedachten moest leren sturen. Enkel de oudsten en meest ervarenen konden dan in die kabouterwereld voor enige tijd vertoeven. 
En voor zei die er hun cultuur, literatuur en dichtkunst op baseerden bestonden deze kabouters en herstelden deze creaturen boom en tak.

De Grote Mensen echter waren voorbijgangers die dit nooit waarnemen en nooit zouden begrijpen. Ze zagen deze wereld niet.


Het is een kwestie van taal en benoemen van de dingen, IbnRushd.
Arabisch spreken en de namen aan de fenomenen in de wereld geven (zoals Allah enz...) is slechts een taal geweest waarin de wereld werd beschreven.

Maar het is niet 'meer waar' dan andere volkeren hun talen over goden en godinnen.
En blijven doen alsof alle volkeren in hun godsdiensten slechts 1 god gemeenschappelijk hadden, is jezelf iets voorliegen.

De Romeinen en Grieken hadden meerdere goden. De boedhisten geloofden ook aan bepaalde goden en godinnen. De hindoes hebben er ook meer.

----------


## chirpy

> _Geplaatst door maartenn100_ 
> *Wel IbnRushd, dat is nu net wat hier ter discussie staat. Komt het van mensen zelf, of van De Schepper? 
> Tenslotte zijn het mensen zelf die dat met ijver blijven verdedigen, terwijl je zou denken dat een schepper wel voor zichzelf en zijn boodschap kan opkomen (simplistisch gesteld). Ik geloof dat mensen dit voor mensen hebben gemaakt. Om er een betere wereld van te willen maken, zeg maar. Andere culturen (zoals ik in het begin schreef) hebben dat op hun manier ook elk gepoogd. Maar wat we volgens mij allemaal gemeenschappelijk hebben is dat het gaat om 'goeddoen voor elkaar, voor de wereld, voor jezelf enz..."
> Wat niet wil zeggen dat de antwoorden her en der, voor de taal van die tijd, niet soms wat ongelukkig geformuleerd stonden.
> Maar dat geloof ik, en ik vraag je niet dat ook zomaar te geloven. Net zoals een hindoe in iets anders gelooft hebben jij en ik het recht het onze te geloven.*


Beste maarten,
Een volk kan niet overleven indien er geen bindende kracht is. Die kracht moet duidelijk van buiten komen, onaantastbaar zijn en boven de mensen staan. Dat is een cultureel gegeven van alle tijd. Nu gaat er een raar proces werken die de mensen voorhoudt te geloven in wat zij willen geloven, of die anderen hen willen laten geloven. Er zijn steeds beroepsgelovigen nodig die voor de gewone man bepaalde uitleg moeten geven van de geheimen van hun geloof. Wanneer je opgevoed bent in een bepaalde sfeer, in een bepaalde context, is dat wat je meegegeven wordt de waarheid. Geloven is er daar een van. Ronald zou een overtuigd christen zijn geweest indien hij zo zou zijn opgevoed. Wij mensen willen graag ergens in geloven om niet verloren te raken in onze eigen onzekerheid. We schrijven de geloofszaken op die steeds weer worden aangevuld, anders geinterpreteerd enz. Het geloof in God hoort bij ons als de noodzaak van eten en drinken. Je ontkomt er niet aan jezelf de vragen te stellen. Wanneer we gaan praten in de trant van waar of niet waar, dan glijden we uit. Er is een evenwicht tussen de gelovigen en de niet gelovigen. Indien we elkaar niet verplichten te denken of te leven zoals ik of de ander doen, dan leven we in vrede naast elkaar, geven we God een plekje enz. Of die nu wel of niet bestaat, zal me dan verder een zorg zijn. Dat is dan geloven.
Alleen wanneer aan het geloven bepaalde levenswijzen gekoppeld zijn, kan dat problemen opleveren indien de heersende moraal anders is.

----------


## ronald

> _Geplaatst door Thermopylae_ 
> *Weet je Ronald, ik zat zo te bedenken dat als je 100 willekeurige mensen - die nog nooit een blik in de bijbel hebben geworpen - op straat zou vragen hoe zij zich zouden voorstellen hoe God zich aan de mensen zou presenteren, je ongeveer dat zou horen hetgeen in Exodus 18:19 is verwoord. Rook, vuur, donder bazuin geschal. Dat zijn denk ik typisch dingen waaraan men denkt, als het opperwezen zich aan de mensen presenteert. Men leidt dat ook af, op dingen vroeger gelezen heeft, hoe keizers zich plachten te presenteren. Oogverblindende kleding, klaroengeschal, dus neemt men aan dat een opperwezen zich ook wel via donder en bliksem presenteren. Zie ook b.v. Germanen, de god Thor, donder en bliksem. Ik ben iets te jong , om erbij geweest te zijn, maar dat zijn zo de bespiegelingen die bij mij opkomen.
> 
> Dan de tekst. Voor zover ik weet werden de tien geboden door God op de top van de berg aan Mozes gegeven. Dus alles dat door God gezegd is als genoemd in 20:1-17 Was gericht tot Mozes en niet tot het volk. 
> Dat blijkt ook, uit 20:18 als Mozes met de stenen tafelen weer beneden bij het volk terug is zeggen zij tot Mozes: spreek met ons, dan zullen wij horen: maar God spreekt niet met ons, opdat wij niet sterven.
> Ook in 20:21 en 20:22 blijkt dat. Het volk blijft verre van de berg, maar Mozes gaat naar God, dus boven op de berg. En dan zegt God tot Mozes, dat hij het volgende aan de Israelieten moet mededelen. Dan volgen een hele hoop voorschriften. 24:3 Mozes geeft alle voorschriften door aan het volk. Dat zou niet nodig zijn geweest, indien de mensen alles zouden hebben kunnen horen, wat zich op de top van de berg, meer dan 2000 meter hoog, zou hebben afgespeeld.
> 
> En wat betreft, die donder en bliksem, ik schreef al, dat het bekend is dat in de oude tijden de mensen zeer bevreesd en bijgelovig waren als het de hogere machten betrof. Massahysterie kon eenvoudig ontstaan.
> Mensen verklaarden met eigen ogen heksen op de bezemsteel te hebben zien wegvliegen, men had met eigen ogen de duivel gezien.
> ...



Kan best zijn. Natuurgeweld heeft altijd veel impack op de mens gehad. Vaak in een verkeerd perspectief zodat het onderdeel werd van zg afgodendienarij zoals het offeren van kinderen aan de zonnegod. Je moet je ook bedenken dat wanneer je de Tora aan niet-Joden zou laten zien ze uberhaupt zouden flippen. Al die ge- en verboden, dit soort verhandelingen. het is ook gegeven aan de Joden die daar suidelijk een deel van zijn. Als je het aan Joden zou voorschotelen dan is het logisch dat je een heel andere reactie krijgt. Gd wordt niet voor niets Koning der koningen gemoemd. Het hele idee van koningschap, koning is een allegorisch naar de mensen toe. Natuurlijk is de beschrijving in de Tora ook nog eens de "simpele" uitleg. De overweldigende natuurgeweld had ook een hogere uitwerking zodat men zag wat men hoorde en hoorde wat men zag. Normaal hoor je wat je hoort en zie wat je ziet, synesthesie. De uitleg neigt dan al meer naar het trancedele, bovennatuurlijke. Maar goed, ik kan me voorstellen dat dat voor een buitenstaander helemaal. Wat versta je onder "bijgeloof"? De gehele Tora richt zich tegen afgodendienarij en bijgeloof. En juist op dit moment van het geven van de Tora is er bijgeloof nadat ze donder en bliksen hoorden? Het was ze 6 dagen van te voren aangekondigd. Het was geen donder en bliksem als slag bij heldere hemel. Noem een soort "bijgeloof" en vanuit de Tora wordt aangegeven dat dat gebeurt en niet mag voorkomen. De Egyptenaren waren de meesters van de wereld in het uitoefenen van "woedoo" dat reeel is en echt geen spelletje. Het bijgeloof daaraan verbonden is dat de mens eigen initiatieven aan de "zwarte krachten" toekenden en dat die dus als afgoden zijn gaan voortleven. De hele Tora leert daar tegen te zijn. Niet omdat het maar "sprookjes" waren maar de realiteit. Woedoo praktijken in Brazilie of Indonesie zijn kinderpraktijken vergeleken bij wat de Egyptenaren konden. 
Wat er nu heden te dage zich voordoet aan allerlei "wonderbaarlijkheden" dat weet ik niet en interesseer me er niet zo voor. Ik zou het wel met kennis van Tora kunnen verklaren of tegenspreken. Ik weet dat "de mens" graag iets van wonderen zou willen zien maar dat is niet wat de mens moet verlangen. De zaken hebben vaak een logisch gevolg. Niet dat er mensen zijn die bovennatuurlijk kunnen zien of handelen. Dat mensen Gd zoeken en vinden is niet verwonderlijk. Hoe kun je niet zoeken en vinden? Niet zoeken en niet vinden is ook logisch. De weg van grote wonderen is niet van deze tijd. Bovennatuurlijke zaken die gebeuren zijn van alle tijden. 

Exodus 20:1 geeft duidelijk aan dat Gd tot het gehele volk sprak. Er staat toch " 1 Toen sprak God deze woorden:
2 Ik ben de HEER, uw God, die u uit Egypte, uit de slavernij, heeft bevrijd.
3 Vereer naast mij geen andere goden. 
...en er staat niet "En Gd sprak to Mozes, spreek tot het volk Israel....enz"?

Exodus 24: 12 De HEER zei tegen Mozes: Kom naar mij toe, de berg op, en wacht daar; dan zal ik je de stenen platen geven waarop ik de wetten en geboden heb geschreven om het volk te onderrichten. 13 Samen met zijn dienaar Jozua ging Mozes de berg van God op. 14 Tegen de oudsten zei hij: Wacht hier tot wij terugkomen, Aron en Chur blijven bij u. Mocht iemand een uitspraak in een geschil willen, dan kan hij zich tot hen wenden.
15 Terwijl Mozes de berg op ging, werd deze overdekt door een wolk: 16 de majesteit van de HEER rustte op de Sinai. Zes dagen lang bedekte de wolk de berg. Op de zevende dag riep de HEER Mozes vanuit de wolk. 17 En terwijl de Isralieten de majesteit van de HEER zagen, als een laaiend vuur op de top van de berg, 18 ging Mozes de wolk binnen en klom hij verder omhoog. Veertig dagen en veertig nachten bleef hij op de berg. 

dan

Exodus 32: 1 Het volk wachtte lang op Mozes. Toen hij maar niet van de berg afkwam, verdrongen ze zich om Aron en eisten van hem: Maak een god voor ons die voor ons uit kan gaan,
(32:1) Maak een god voor ons die voor ons uit kan gaan  Ook mogelijk is de vertaling: Maak goden voor ons die voor ons uit kunnen gaan.
want wat er gebeurd is met die Mozes, die ons uit Egypte heeft geleid, weten we niet. 2 Aron antwoordde: Neem dan uw vrouwen, zonen en dochters hun gouden oorringen af en breng die bij mij. 3 Hierop deden alle Isralieten zonder aarzelen hun gouden oorringen af en gaven die aan Aron. 4 Alles wat ze hem brachten smolt hij om en hij goot er een beeld van in de vorm van een stierkalf. Het volk riep uit: Isral, dit is je god, die je uit Egypte heeft geleid! 5 Toen Aron besefte wat er gebeurde, bouwde hij een altaar voor het beeld en kondigde hij aan dat er de volgende dag een feest voor de HEER zou zijn. 6 De volgende morgen vroeg brachten ze brandoffers en vredeoffers. Ze gingen zitten om te eten en te drinken, en stonden daarna op om uitbundig feest te vieren.
7 De HEER zei tegen Mozes: Ga terug naar beneden, want jouw volk, dat je uit Egypte hebt geleid, misdraagt zich. 8 Nu al zijn ze afgeweken van de weg die ik hun gewezen heb. Ze hebben een stierenbeeld gemaakt, hebben daarvoor neergeknield, er offers aan gebracht en gezegd: Isral, dit is je god, die je uit Egypte heeft geleid! 9 De HEER zei verder tegen Mozes: Ik weet hoe onhandelbaar dit volk is. 10 Houd mij niet tegen: mijn brandende toorn zal hen verteren. Maar uit jou zal ik een groot volk laten voortkomen. 11 Mozes probeerde de HEER, zijn God, milder te stemmen: Wilt u dan uw toorn laten woeden tegen uw eigen volk, HEER, dat u met sterke hand en grote macht uit Egypte hebt bevrijd? 12 Wilt u dat de Egyptenaren zeggen: Hij heeft hen bevrijd om hen in het ongeluk te storten, om hen in het bergland te doden en van de aarde weg te vagen? Wees niet langer toornig en zie ervan af onheil over uw volk te brengen! 13 Denk toch aan uw dienaren Abraham, Isaak en Isral, aan wie u onder ede deze belofte hebt gedaan: Ik zal jullie zo veel nakomelingen geven als er sterren aan de hemel zijn, en het hele gebied waarvan ik gesproken heb zal ik hun voor altijd in bezit geven. 14 Toen zag de HEER ervan af zijn volk te treffen met het onheil waarmee hij gedreigd had.
15 Mozes keerde zich om en ging de berg af. De twee platen met de verbondstekst droeg hij bij zich. Aan beide kanten waren ze beschreven, aan de voorkant en aan de achterkant. 16 De platen waren Gods eigen werk en het schrift dat erin gegrift was, was Gods eigen schrift.


...kwam Mozes met de twee (safieren) stenen tafelen. Dat wil zeggen de eerste keer. Nadat hij het op de grond had gegoois keerde hij de volgende dag weer naar boven en verbleef weer 40 dagen daar om met een tweede exemplaar terug te komen. Dat was op Jom Kipoer, Grote Verzoendag.

Exodus 32: 30 De volgende morgen zei Mozes tegen het volk: U hebt zwaar gezondigd. Toch zal ik de berg op gaan; misschien kan ik de HEER ertoe bewegen u uw zonden niet aan te rekenen. 31 Hierop keerde hij terug naar de HEER. Ach HEER, zei hij, dit volk heeft zwaar gezondigd: ze hebben een god van goud gemaakt. 32 Schenk hun vergeving voor die zonde. Wilt u dat niet, schrap mij dan maar uit het boek dat u geschreven hebt. 33 De HEER antwoordde Mozes: Alleen wie tegen mij gezondigd heeft, schrap ik uit mijn boek. 34 Breng het volk nu naar de plaats die ik je heb genoemd; mijn engel zal voor je uit gaan. Maar op de dag van de verantwoording zal ik hen voor hun zonde ter verantwoording roepen.
35 De HEER strafte het volk, omdat ze het kalf hadden gemaakt, het beeld dat Aron gegoten had. 


Exodus 34: 1 De HEER zei tegen Mozes: Hak twee stenen platen uit, gelijk aan de vorige. Dan zal ik op die platen de geboden schrijven die ook op de eerste stonden, die jij stukgegooid hebt. 2 Morgenvroeg moet je gereed zijn, want dan moet je de Sinai op gaan. Kom daar, op de top van de berg, bij mij. 3 Laat niemand met je mee naar boven gaan, op de hele berg mag niemand te zien zijn, en ook de schapen, geiten en runderen mogen niet in de nabijheid van de berg grazen.
....
Exodus 34: 27 De HEER zei tegen Mozes: Stel deze geboden op schrift, want op grond van deze geboden sluit ik met jou en de Isralieten een verbond. 28 Veertig dagen en veertig nachten bleef Mozes daar bij de HEER, zonder te eten of te drinken. En hij schreef de tekst van het verbond, de tien geboden, op de platen.
29 Mozes daalde de Sinai af, met de twee platen van het verbond bij zich. Hij wist niet dat zijn gezicht glansde doordat hij met de HEER had gesproken. 30 Toen Aron en de andere Isralieten de glans op Mozes gezicht zagen, durfden zij niet naar hem toe te gaan, 31 maar Mozes riep hen bij zich. Aron en de leiders van het volk kwamen bij hem en Mozes sprak met hen. 32 Daarna kwamen ook de andere Isralieten. Hij droeg hun op zich te houden aan alles wat de HEER hem op de Sinai gezegd had. 33 Toen hij uitgesproken was, bedekte hij zijn gezicht met een doek. 34 Steeds wanneer Mozes voor de HEER verscheen om met hem te spreken, deed hij de doek af, totdat hij weer naar buiten kwam. Als Mozes de Isralieten dan zei wat hem opgedragen was, 35 zagen zij hoe zijn gezicht glansde. Daarna bedekte hij zijn gezicht met de doek, totdat hij opnieuw met de HEER ging spreken.

----------


## Rourchid

> _Geplaatst door Thermopylae_
> *
> Hier hebben we al zon reactie, die volstrekt niets toevoegt aan de discussie. 
> *


Aangeven dat Allah (s.w.t.) nergens moeite voor hoeft te doen is aangeven dat de rest van je verhaal eigenlijk al geen zin heeft.



> _Geplaatst door Thermopylae_
> *
> Bovendien is het gewoon taalgebruik als iemand iets doet, te schrijven dat hij de moeite neemt om dit of dat te doen. 
> *


Met Christelijke theologie is de Islam niet te percpiren : Allah (s.w.t.) is niet als een mens (iemand). 



> _Geplaatst door Thermopylae_
> *
> Weer zon opmerking die niets toevoegt aan de discussie, maar slechts over mijn persoon gaat. Ik hoor steeds dat teksten uit het heilige boek o.a. overdrachtelijk kunnen zijn, maar als ik beeldspraak gebruik, wordt dat tegen mij gebruikt! 
> *


Het gaat niet over overdrachtelijk of letterlijk, het gaat over fouten in de Koran die volgens jou zouden bewijzen dat Allah (s.w.t.) bestaat.
Het denken in - door jou zelf in deze discussie ingebrachte - termen als verdedigingswallen is het denken in termen van oorlog en die oorlog voer je tegen jezelf : je loopt namelijk je tijd te verspillen.
Dat jij deze opmerking uitlegt op de man spelen geeft dus aan dat jij zelf aan op de man spelen bent (R.Rorty in een psychologisch kader zegt soms zinnige dingen!).



> _Geplaatst door Thermopylae_
> *
> Nee, hier zit je er wederom naast. Inderdaad houdt moslim zijn niet in om aan de foutloosheid van het heiligboek het bestaan van God te bewijzen.
> Als gelovigen dat echter wel doen, dan kun je dus tegenargumenten verwachten, die aantonen, dat dit argument faalt, simpel omdat er wel fouten in dat heilige boek staan. 
> *


Al eerder in deze draad is het falsificationisme aan de orde gesteld.



> _Geplaatst door Thermopylae_
> *
> Het wordt helaas eentonig, maar ook deze opmerking raakt weer kant noch wal. 
> *


Ik stel dat jij hermeneutiek en epistemologie tot een en hetzelfde verklaart en gezien je reactie begrijp je waarschijnlijk niet eens waar het over gaat.



> _Geplaatst door Thermopylae_
> *
> Ook geef ik aan, dat het genoemde argument dat niemand het proza van het heilig boek zou kunnen evenaren, het bewijs is dat God bestaat, geen stand kan houden, omdat ook niemand Leonardo da Vinci heeft kunnen evenaren.
> *


Profetisme is geen natuurlijke eigenschap van de mens en is derhalve geen integraal onderwerp van wetenschap (Ibn Khaldun r.a.).
Leonardo vergelijken met de Profeten (vzmh) is dus irrelevant en Leonardo vergelijken met Allah (s.w.t.) is eveneens irrelevant. 



> _Geplaatst door Thermopylae_
> *
> Ook nu weer vlucht je in dat bekende trucje, als men niet de beschikking heeft over tegenargumenten die hout snijden, door een eenvoudige zaak zo ingewikkeld mogelijk te willen maken. Dat deed in een andere reactie ook, en nu sleep je er nog veel meer filosofen bij.
> *


Het gaat niet om een trucje, het gaat niet om filosofen; het gaat om _logica_ en _argumentatie_ met _wiskunde_ als _demarcatie_ van _wetenschap_ en _metafysica_ (Wittgenstein!).
(Wiskunde ontrekt zich aan iedere filosofische werkelijkheid waardoor wiskunde voorkomt dat filosofie zich ontrekt aan de beschijving van de werkelijkheid)

----------


## Rourchid

> _Geplaatst door Thermopylae_
> *
> Helaas moet ik nu schrijven dat deze reactie van jou, ver blijft onder je gebruikelijke niveau. Het geeft de indruk, van iemand die het ergens niet mee eens is, echter geen steekhoudende tegenargumenten heeft, en dan maar links en rechts toch opmerkingen maakt, die echter elke relevantie ontberen.
> *


Helaas moet ik van mijn kant schrijven dat de opmerking waarop je nu reageert een wat minder subtiele beschrijving dan de mijne is van wat ik het maximaal haalbare niveau van jou vindt.

Kritiek kun je, in hoofdlijnen, om twee redenen geven :
1) uit betrokkenheid 
2) om te voorkomen dat je bij iets of iemand betrokken raakt

Jou motivatie voor kritiek is overduidelijk "2)" want je tracht enkel bewijzen te construeren voor het aantonen van de inferieuriteit van de Islam opdat de Islam zo snel mogelijk (uit het Nederlandse) zicht verdwijnt.
Ik van mijn kant haal Noah Feldman aan omdat hij namelijk een Averroestische redenering gebruikt die als criterium kan gelden om te onderscheiden of iemand in staat is logica toe te passen binnen de discipline van de filosofie in haar hoedanigheid van redeonderzoek.

Maar het valt ten zeerste te betwijfelen of je de verhandeling van Noah Feldman kunt begrijpen gezien je tot dusvverre voortdurend verwarren van de begrippen object, attribuut en predikaat in je uitingen zoals je die plaatst op dit forum en het valt zelfs te betwijfelen of je de verhandeling van Noah Feldman berhaupt wel zult lezen aangezien jezelf aangeeft dat alle verwijzingen door mij gedaan in deze draad, dienen als afleidingsmanoeuvre ter voorkoming dat erkend moet worden dat jij fouten in de H. Koran geconstateerd hebt. 
Bovenal ga je er _a priori_ vanuit gaat de Islam mensen dom houdt en dat het daardoor niet mogelijk is dat er Moslims zijn die als het om redeonderzoek (filosofie) gaat veel verder zijn dan dat jij ooit zult komen. 

Het proces van dit _a priori_ onderschatten wordt [i]onderdeterminatie genoemd en als een stellingname van jou door iemand die jij _a priori_ inferieur aan jezelf acht, weersproken wordt,dan zit degene die inferieur aan jou zou zijn, alleen maar fout of manipuleert, verdraait etc. hij of zij. Maar aan jou ligt het natuurlijk nooit en derhalve wens ik je alvast veel plezier toe met je inbeelden dat mijn hieronder geplaatste literatuurlijst (_from my e-library_!) behorende bij een project _transcendentale filosofie_ weer eens bewijst wat voor bluffers en (zelf)oplichters Moslims allemaal zijn :

Transcendental Philosophy 

I) Socratic meta-mathematics

Mathemathics :

The Nature of Mathematics; Max Black. The Humanities Press, pp. 219 [1951]

Undecidable theories; A. Tarsky. North-Holland Publishing House, pp. 99 [1971]

Combinators, lambda-Terms and Proof Theory (Synthese Library); S. Stenlund. D. Reidel Dordrecht, pp 184 [1972]

The Nature of Mathematical Knowledge; Philip Kitcher. Oxford UP pp. 302 [1984]

Predicative Arithmetic; Edward Nelson. Princeton UP, pp.197 [1986]

Mathematical Proof and Structures; Ronald Morash, pp. 395 [1987]

Mathematical Logic With Special Reference of the Natural Numbers; S.W. Steen. Cambridge UP, pp. 654 [1991]

Recursion Theory for Metamathematics; Raymond Smullyan. Oxford UP, pp. 184 [1993]

Logic and Algebra; Aldo Ursini, Paolo Agliano. Marcel Dekker Inc., pp. 707 [1996]

Philosophy of Mathematics (Structure and Ontology), Stewart Shapiro. Oxford University Press, pp. 267 [1997]

Probability Theory; E. T. Jaynes. Cambridge UP, pp.758 [1998]

Naturalism in Mathematics; Maddy Penelope. Oxford University Press, pp. 234 [2000]

The Indispensability of Mathematics; Mark Colyvan. Oxford UP, pp. 182 [2001]

Prime Obsession - Bernhard Riemann and the Greatest Unsolved Problem in Mathematics; John Derbyshire. Joseph Henry Press, pp. 442 [2003]

Abel's Proof; Peter Pesic. MIT Press, pp. 224 [2003]

The Oxford Handbook of Philosophy of Mathematics and Logic, Stewart Shapiro. Oxford University Press, pp. 829 [2005]

Unknown Quantity - A Real and Imaginary History of Algebra; John Derbyshire. Joseph Henry Press, pp. 374 [2006] 

Logic  :

Gdel's Proof; Ernst Nagel and James R. Newman. New York UP, pp. 129 [1958]

Logic and Boolean Algebra; Kathleen and Hilbert Levitz. Woodbury, pp. 134 [1979]

Gdel, Escher, Bach - An Eternal Golden Braid; Douglas R.Hofstadter. Basic Books. Inc., pp. 769 [1979]

Chaotic Logic; Ben Goertzel. Plenum Press, pp.304 [1994]

A Logical Journey from Godel to Philosophy; Hao Wang. pp. 402 [1996]

Language, Proof and Logic, Barwise et al. Center for the Study of Language and Inf, pp. 598 [1997]

Handbook of Tableau Methods; M. D'Agostino, D. M. Gabbay, R. Hhnle and J. Posegga. Kluwer Academic Publishers, pp. 670 [1999]

Quantum Philosophy; Roland Omns. Princeton UP pp. 296 [1999]

What Does It Mean To Say That Logic Is Formal, John McFarlane. CSLI Publications, pp. 328 [2000]

Great Physiscists; William Cropper. Oxford UP pp. 500 [2001]

Handbook of Philosophical Logic Volume 1-9; Dov M. Gabbay and F. Guenthner. Kluwer Academic Publishers, pp. 3474 [2001]

Logic Primer; Colin Allen and Michael Hand. MIT Press, pp. 220 [2001]

Gdel's incompleteness theorems; Raymond M. Smullyan. Oxford UP, 139 pp. [2001]

Philosophy of Logic; Dale Jacquette. Blackwell Publishers, pp. 372 [2002]

Lectures in Logic and Set Theory; George Tourlakis vol. 1. Cambridge UP, pp. 360 [2003]

Lectures in Logic and Set Theory; George Tourlakis vol. 2. Cambridge UP, pp. 582 [2003]

The Many Worlds of Quantum, Colin Bruce. Joseph Henry Press pp. 272 [2004]

Contemporary Logic Design; Randy Katz. Pearson Higher Education pp.608 [2004]

A Concise Introduction To Logic; Patrick Hurley. Wadsworth Pub Co pp. 684 [2005]

Handbook of The History and Philosophy of Logic, Greg Restall. SCLI Publications, pp. 106 [2006]

Vagueness in Context; Stewart Shapiro. Oxford UP, pp. 215 [2006]

Logica Universalis; Jean-Yves Beziau, Birkhuser, pp. 247 [2007] 

An Introduction tot Gdel's Theorems, Peter Smith. Cambridge UP, pp. 122 [2007] 

Argumentation :

Knowing and Acting; Steve Toulmin. MacMillan Publishing, Inc. pp.310 [1976]

An introduction to reasoning; Steve Toulmin et al. MacMillan Publishing, Inc. pp.436 [1984]

Russell, Idealism, and the Emergence of Analytic Philosophy; Peter Hylton. Oxford UP pp. 420 [1990]

Rationality and Logic; Robert Hanna. MIT Press, pp. 316 [2006]

Realistic Decision Theory; Paul Weirich. Oxford UP, pp. 250 [2006] 


II) Platonic meta-rethorics

Hermeneutics & History :

Philosophy and Civilization in the Middle Ages; Maurice de Wulff. Dover Publications, pp. 821 [1953]

The Structure of Scientific Revolutions; Thomas A.Kuhn. The University of Chicago Press, pp. 212 [1962]

Lectures on Philosophy (1932-1933); Ludwig Wittgenstein. Blackwell Publishers, pp. 43 [1979]

The False Prison Volume One; David Pears. Oxford UP pp. 195 [1987]

The False Prison Volume One; David Pears. Oxford UP pp. 360 [1989]

Philosophical Interpretation; Robert Fogelin. Oxford UP pp. 272 [1992]

Hermeneutics and the Study of History; Wilhelm Dilthey. Princeton UP, pp. 409 [1996] 

A History of Philosophy in America 1720-2000; Bruce Kuklick. Oxford UP, pp. 341 [2003]

The Architect of Matter; from Galileo tot Kant. Thomas Holden. Oxford UP pp. 141 [2004] 

The History of Mathematics; Burton. McGraw Hill, pp. 790 [2005] 


III) Aristotelean deduction

Epistemology & Metaphysica  :

The Significance of Philosophical Scepticism; Barry Stroud. Oxford UP. pp. 277 [1984]

Philosophy after Wittgenstein and Heidegger; Charles Guignon. Philosophy and Phenomenological Reasearch, Vol. 50, No.4 (Jun., 1990, 649-672.)

Essays on Heidegger Vol. 2; Richard Rorty. Cambridge UP, pp. 202 [1991]

The Linguistic Turn; Richard Rorty. The University of Chicago Press pp. 416 [1992]

Knowledge in Social World; Alvin Goldman. Oxford UP, pp. 442 [1999]

Philosophy and Social Hope; Richard Rorty. Penguin Books pp. 320 [2000]

Hume's Abject Failure, The Argument Against Miracles; John Earman. Oxford UP pp. 232 [2000]

Understanding Human Knowledge; Barry Stroud. Oxford UP pp. 271 [2002]

The Oxford Handbook of Epistemology; Paul K. Moser. Oxford UP, pp. 569 [2002]

Realism with a Human face; Hilary Putnam. Harvard UP, pp. 347 [2002]

The Oxford Handbook of Rationality; Alfred R.Mele and Piers. Rawlings. Oxford UP pp. 438 [2004]

Thinking about Knowing; Jay F. Rosenberg & Taylor Grandy. Oxford UP, pp. 272 [ 2005]

Libertarian Accounts of Free Will; Randolph Clarke. Oxford UP, pp. 244 [2003] 

Scepticism Comes Alive, Bryan Frances; Oxford UP pp. 234 [2005]

Empires of Belief, Stuart Sim. Edinburgh UP pp. 210 [2006]

Why there is Something rather than Nothing; Bede Rundle. Oxford UP, pp. 222 [2006] 


IV) Philosophy of Knowledges

 Religion :

The Teachings of Zoroaster and the Philosophy of the Parsi Religion; S. A. Kapadia. John Murray pp. 51 [1905]

The Kybalion - Hermetic Philosophy of Greece and Egypt; Three Iniates. Yogi Publication Society, pp. 58 [1912]

The Philosophy of Humanism; Corliss Lamont. Ger Kleier Books pp. 243 [1957]

The Cosmological Argument, Donald R. Burril. Anchor Books, .pp. 306 [1967] 

Where Darwin Meets the Bible; Larry Whitham. Oxford University Press, pp. 330 [2002]

Who Knows? : A Study Of Religious Consciousness; Raymond M. Smullyan. Indiana UP, pp. 143 [2003]

God, the Devil, and Darwin, A Critique of Intelligent Design Theory; Niall Shanks. Oxford UP pp. 273 [2004] 

Science Without Bounds; Arthur D'Adamo. Author House, pp. 448 [2004]

Misquoting Jesus; Bart D. Erhman. Harper, pp. 242 [2005]

The Oxford Handbook of Philosophy of Religion; William J. Wainwright. Oxford UP, pp. 525 [2005]

The God Delusion; Richard Dawkins. Transworld Publishers Ltd, pp. 464 [2006]

God vs. Science; Richard Dawkins & Francis Collins. Time Magazine, Nov. 5 2006 

Letter to a Chistian Nation (Introduction), Sam Harris. Knopf Publishing Group, pp. 31 [2006]

Our Ultimate Reality; Adrian P. Cooper. Capall Bann Publishing, pp. 572 [2007] 

Ethics :

The Cambridge Companion to Feminism in Philosophy (Introduction); Miranda Fricker and Jennifer Hornsby. Cambridge UP, pp. 28 [2000]

Moral Philosophy; Jacques Maritain. Jacques Maritain Center, pp. 499 [2005] 

Law :

Equity in History; Noah Feldman. NYU Press, pp. 37 [2002] 

Art :
Philosophy of the Arts; Gordon Graham. Routledge, pp. 193 [1997]

Art and Science; Sin Ede. I.B. Tauris pp. 216 [2005] 

Science :
How the Laws of Physics Lie; Nancy Cartwright. Oxford UP, pp. 234 [1983]

Quantum Mechanics; Bas van Fraassen. Oxford UP pp. 560 [1991]

Thought Experiments; Roy A. Sorenson. Oxford UP, pp. 288 [1992]

The Pre-Big Bang Scenario in String Cosmology; A. Gasperini & M. Veneziano. Elsevier, pp. 250 [1993]

Philosophy of Science in the Twentieth Century; Donald Gillies. Oxford UP, pp. 241 [1993]

The Philosophy of Rudolph Carnap; Pauk Schilpp. The Library of Living Philosophers, Inc., pp. 1088 [1997]

Causality and Explanation, Wesley Salmon. Oxford UP, pp. 448 [1997]

Physics for Computer Science Students : With Emphasis on Atomic and Semiconductor Physics; Narciso Garcia, Arthur Damask, Steven Schwarz. Springer-Verlag pp. 557 [1998]

Critical Scientific Realism; Ilka Niiniluoto. Oxford UP pp. 358 [1999]

Hume's Problem : Induction and the Justification of Belief, Colin Howson. Oxford UP, pp. 276 [2000]

Human Nature and the Limits of Science; John Dupr. Oxford UP, pp.241 [2001] 

Philosophy of Science; Samir Okasha. Oxford UP, pp. 135 [2002]

The One True Platonic Heaven; John L. Casti. Joseph Henry Press, pp. 160 [2003]

Politics :

Political Philosophy; David Miller. Oxford UP, pp. 147 [2003] 

Mind :

Philosophy and the Mirror of Nature; Richard Rorty. Princeton UP pp. 424 [1979]

Symantic Semantics and Computional Cognition; William J. Rapaport. Blackwell Publishers, pp. 88 [1994]

Toward a Science of Consciousness III; Hameroff, Chalmers et al. MIT Press, pp. 505 [1997]

Mind Design II; John Haugeland. MIT Press, pp. 476 [1997]

Collection Papers Concerning Consciousness; David Chalmers pp. 2723 [1997]

Where Cognitive Science Went Wrong; Jerry A. Fodor. Oxford UP, 192 pp. [1998]

Brain Children (The Robot Dilemma); Daniel Dennett. MIT Press, pp. 488 [1998]

Perception and Reason; Bill Brewer. Oxford UP, pp. 729 [1999]

Encyclopedia of Occultism and Parapsychology; J. Gordon Melton. Gale Group, pp. 1949 [2001][

Purple Haze, The Puzzle of Consciousness; Joseph Levine. Oxford UP, pp. 204 [2001]

Thinking about Consciousness; David Papineau. Oxford UP, 280 pp. [2002]

Why I'm not a property dualist; John R. Searle. _Journal of Consciousness Studies_, 9, No. 12, pp. 57-64 [2002]

Zombies and Consciousness, Robert Kirk, Oxford UP, pp. 256 pp [2005]

Consciousness and Its Implications (Twelve Lectures); Daniel N. Robinson. The Teaching Company, pp. 42 [2007] 

Language :

Truth and Meaning; Kenneth Taylor. Blackwell Publishers Ltd, pp. 399 [1998]

Language, Logic and Concepts; Ray Jackendoff, Paul Bloom & Karen Wynn. MIT Press, pp. 498 [2002]

Consciousness and Language; John R. Searle. Cambridge UP, pp. 278 [2004]

The Philosophy of Language; A.P. Martinich. Oxford UP, pp. 704 [2007]

----------


## Charlus

> _Geplaatst door Rourchid_ 
> *Transcendental Philosophy 
> 
> I) Socratic meta-mathematics
> 
> Mathemathics :
> 
> The Nature of Mathematics; Max Black. The Humanities Press, pp. 219 [1951]
> 
> ...


Gossie.

----------


## IbnRushd

> _Geplaatst door maartenn100_ 
> *
> Maar het is niet 'meer waar' dan andere volkeren hun talen over goden en godinnen.
> En blijven doen alsof alle volkeren in hun godsdiensten slechts 1 god gemeenschappelijk hadden, is jezelf iets voorliegen.
> 
> De Romeinen en Grieken hadden meerdere goden. De boedhisten geloofden ook aan bepaalde goden en godinnen. De hindoes hebben er ook meer.*


Boeddhisten hebben geen goden/godinnen, dit even terzijde.

Zover mijn kennis rijkt, geloven/geloofden alle grote godsdiensten in n oppergod. Zie http://nl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oppergod

Ik kan me niet herinneren dat ik het woord 'gemeenschappelijk' heb gebruikt.

----------


## Charlus

> _Geplaatst door Rourchid_ 
> *Transcendental Philosophy 
> 
> I) Socratic meta-mathematics
> 
> Mathemathics :
> 
> The Nature of Mathematics; Max Black. The Humanities Press, pp. 219 [1951]
> 
> ...


Jij bent wel heel geleerd zeg. Nu alleen nog even begrijpen dat er geen principiel verschil is tussen geloven in god en geloven in hobbits of kabouters. Je handboek heilig noemen en geruststellende literatuurlijsten publiceren doen daar helaas niets van af.

----------


## Rourchid

> _Geplaatst door maartenn100_ 
> *IbnRushd, er was eens iemand die geloofde dat dat hij er kabouters bestonden. Hij wees paddestoelen aan als bewijsmateriaal, Het Grote Sprookjesboek was zijn leidraad.
> De Poort tot deze wereld was LSD (een hallucinogeen), dat je beheerst moest leren gebruiken en met je gedachten moest leren sturen. Enkel de oudsten en meest ervarenen konden dan in die kabouterwereld voor enige tijd vertoeven. 
> En voor zei die er hun cultuur, literatuur en dichtkunst op baseerden bestonden deze kabouters en herstelden deze creaturen boom en tak.
> 
> De Grote Mensen echter waren voorbijgangers die dit nooit waarnemen en nooit zouden begrijpen. Ze zagen deze wereld niet.
> 
> 
> Het is een kwestie van taal en benoemen van de dingen, IbnRushd.
> ...


Wat een arrogantie  :kotsen:  

Alsof mod IbnRusd een klein kind is dat moet leren dat Sinterklaas niet bestaat en het zou zeer verstandig zijn dat jij het fabeltje dat religieuzen per definitie niet kunnen tippen aan jouw allesomvattende intellect maar eens kritisch onder de loupe gaat nemen.

----------


## IbnRushd

> _Geplaatst door Rourchid_ 
> *Wat een arrogantie  
> 
> Alsof mod IbnRusd een klein kind is dat moet leren dat Sinterklaas niet bestaat en het zou zeer verstandig zijn dat jij het fabeltje dat religieuzen per definitie niet kunnen tippen aan jouw allesomvattende intellect maar eens kritisch onder de loupe gaat nemen.*


_Veel_ niet-gelovigen proberen hun eigen levensbeschouwing een hart onder de riem te steken door de vraag te stellen aan gelovigen of er een Godsbewijs bestaat. Niet wetend dat de vrager zijn eigen levensbeschouwing op de proef stelt: m.a.w. de vraagsteller twijfelt (onbewust).

----------


## Thermopylae

> _Geplaatst door Rourchid_ 
> *Aangeven dat Allah (s.w.t.) nergens moeite voor hoeft te doen is aangeven dat de rest van je verhaal eigenlijk al geen zin heeft.
> 
> Met Christelijke theologie is de Islam niet te percpiren : Allah (s.w.t.) is niet als een mens (iemand). 
> 
> Het gaat niet over overdrachtelijk of letterlijk, het gaat over fouten in de Koran die volgens jou zouden bewijzen dat Allah (s.w.t.) bestaat.
> Het denken in - door jou zelf in deze discussie ingebrachte - termen als verdedigingswallen is het denken in termen van oorlog en die oorlog voer je tegen jezelf : je loopt namelijk je tijd te verspillen.
> Dat jij deze opmerking uitlegt op de man spelen geeft dus aan dat jij zelf aan op de man spelen bent (R.Rorty in een psychologisch kader zegt soms zinnige dingen!).
> 
> ...


Het is duidelijk. Mensen die in een discussie weten dat zij geen goede tegenargumenten hebben, de neiging hebben te vluchten in het onnodig ingewikkeld maken van het probleem, en daardoor zoveel mogelijk de kern van de discussie te ontlopen, en door over betekenissen van woorden te gaan praten. Dit allemaal in de hoop, dat niemand merkt, dat hij helemaal niet met tegenargumenten komt die hout snijden. Deze tactiek is in je eerste drie antwoorden op mijn reacties reeds te zien:

Aangeven dat Allah (s.w.t.) nergens moeite voor hoeft te doen is aangeven dat de rest van je verhaal eigenlijk al geen zin heeft. 

"Met Christelijke theologie is de Islam niet te percpiren : Allah (s.w.t.) is niet als een mens (iemand)." 

Het gaat niet over overdrachtelijk of letterlijk, het gaat over fouten in de Koran die volgens jou zouden bewijzen dat Allah (s.w.t.) bestaat.
Het denken in - door jou zelf in deze discussie ingebrachte - termen als verdedigingswallen is het denken in termen van oorlog en die oorlog voer je tegen jezelf : je loopt namelijk je tijd te verspillen.
Dat jij deze opmerking uitlegt op de man spelen geeft dus aan dat jij zelf aan op de man spelen bent (R.Rorty in een psychologisch kader zegt soms zinnige dingen!). 

Wat is de kern van de discussie? Gelovigen stellen, dat God bestaat, en geven als bewijs daarvoor het heilig boek, in casu de koran. Ik stelde daartegen over, dat dit argument faalt, omdat er fouten in de koran staan, en gaf daarvoor twee voorbeelden. Sperma komt niet uit de lendenen van de man, de eicel wordt totaal niet genoemd. 
Een discussiegenoot, merkte op, dat er sprake kan zijn van fouten, omdat God niet de intentie heeft gehad het ontstaan van de mens uitgebreid te behandelen.
Daarop mijn reactie, dat er wel degelijk een vers begint met de regel waar de mens vandaan komt, gevolgd, door een aantal verzen die de ontwikkeling van de vrucht benoemen. 
Kom je met tegenargumenten, dat de door mij aangevoerde argumenten niet kloppen?
Nee, je kom je met de drie bovenstaande reacties, die met de kern van de discussie niets te maken hebben. Hieruit blijkt de door mij genoemde tactiek al. Gaan praten over betekenissen van woorden en uitdrukkingen, als afleiding van het feit, dat je geen tegenargumenten hebt. 
Goed, drie reacties, geen inhoudelijke tegenargumenten dat genoemde fouten in de koran volgens jou geen fouten zouden zijn, laten we verder kijken.

Al eerder in deze draad is het falsificationisme aan de orde gesteld

Ik stel dat jij hermeneutiek en epistemologie tot een en hetzelfde verklaart en gezien je reactie begrijp je waarschijnlijk niet eens waar het over gaat. 

Deel twee van de door mij al geschreven tactiek. Het ingewikkeld maken van een eenvoudige zaak. Nog steeds geen tegenargumenten.
Iedere arts zal je kunnen vertellen, dat voor het vormen van een vrucht niet alleen sperma maar ook een eicel nodig is. Zo ook, dat het sperma beslist niet in de lendenen van de man zitten tussen ribben en ruggengraat.
Ik neem niet aan, dat jij daar niet anders over denkt, dus zou jij ook moeten erkennen, dat deze zaken fout in de koran staat.
Je kunt natuurlijk zoveel mogelijk ffilosofische theorien erbij halen, maar de feiten blijven zoals zij zijn. Ik noemde je al eerder, dat als men de testikels van de man verwijderd, er geen sperma meer wordt gevormd, ga proberen een vrucht te verkrijgen met alleen sperma, vergeet het! Daar ga je ook nu weer niet op in!

Ook bij je laatste reactie ga je niet inhoudelijk met tegenargumenten in op mijn argument.

Profetisme is geen natuurlijke eigenschap van de mens en is derhalve geen integraal onderwerp van wetenschap (Ibn Khaldun r.a.).
Leonardo vergelijken met de Profeten (vzmh) is dus irrelevant en Leonardo vergelijken met Allah (s.w.t.) is eveneens irrelevant.

Dat is dus zon typisch geval, die je nogal eens bij gelovigen vindt, als iets (nog) niet wetenschappelijk is bewezen, dan wordt dat aangevoerd als bewijs, dat God bestaat.
Waarom haal je daar profeten bij? Waar vergelijk in Leonardo met God of een profeet?
Als argument voor het bestaan van God werd opgevoerd, dat het proza van de koran van een dergelijk hoog niveau zou zijn, dat niemand dat ooit heeft kunnen evenaren. Dus moet God wel bestaan. Ik stel daartegen over, dat niemand ooit het oeuvre van Leonardo heeft kunnen evenaren, zodat dit argument niet houdbaar is, omdat immers niemand leonardo als God zou willen zien. Dus ook nu weer, haal je er van alles bij dat niet relevant is.
Mocht je overigens menen, dat er wel een persoon is geweest, dit ook in zoveel  en dan ook nog onderling zo verschillende!  disciplines tot zon grote hoogte is gestegen als Leonardo, dan hoor ik graag zijn naam.

----------


## Thermopylae

> _Geplaatst door Rourchid_ 
> *Helaas moet ik van mijn kant schrijven dat de opmerking waarop je nu reageert een wat minder subtiele beschrijving dan de mijne is van wat ik het maximaal haalbare niveau van jou vindt.
> 
> Kritiek kun je, in hoofdlijnen, om twee redenen geven :
> 1) uit betrokkenheid 
> 2) om te voorkomen dat je bij iets of iemand betrokken raakt
> 
> Jou motivatie voor kritiek is overduidelijk "2)" want je tracht enkel bewijzen te construeren voor het aantonen van de inferieuriteit van de Islam opdat de Islam zo snel mogelijk (uit het Nederlandse) zicht verdwijnt.
> Ik van mijn kant haal Noah Feldman aan omdat hij namelijk een Averroestische redenering gebruikt die als criterium kan gelden om te onderscheiden of iemand in staat is logica toe te passen binnen de discipline van de filosofie in haar hoedanigheid van redeonderzoek.
> ...


Wederom, je komt met van alles en nog wat, behalve met tegenargumenten op mijn argumenten.
Je stelt vast, wat de ratio van mijn argumenten is, dat mijn doel is dat de islam uit Nederland verdwijnt etc. en je komt nog met een enorme literatuurlijst, als verwijziging naar de ideeen van andere mensen.
Maar helaas jouw mening over mijn argumenten schittert wederom door afwezigheid.

Wat mij overigens wel opvalt, is dat je bij een hele simpele zaak - zijn het weglaten van de eicel en het sperma situeren in de lendenen fouten - stelt dat ik die conclusie niet kan trekken, omdat ik diverse regels rond de logica, de weg te volgen om op correcte wijze feiten vast te stellen, niet worden gevolgd. Aan de andere kant accepteer je wel, de aanname dat God bestaat, zonder dat daar enig bewijs voor is. Natuurlijk is religie metafysica, maar als je een zaak die eenvoudig te verifiren is, en falsifieerbaar is, niet wilt accepteren omdat dat niet zou voldoen aan allerhande regels van de logica, waarom dan wel iets honderd procent accepteren dat nooit (wetenschappelijk) bewezen is, als je zo kritisch bent?

----------


## Snowwhite

> *Hetzelfde voor de bewering dat het sperma door de testikels wordt gevormd, en zich beslist niet in de lendenen van de man bevindt, tussen ruggengraat en ribben*


Maain = liquid, fluid, juice, water ; 
Daafiq = anything that flows out, gushes out, pours out, wells out, sheds

86. De Nachtelijke Bezoeker (At-Taariq)

6 Khoeliqa minm Maain Daafiq

6 Hij werd uit een stromende vloeistof geschapen, (ER STAAT HIER NIETS OVER ZAADCELLEN)

7 yakhroejoe min Bayni as-Soelbi wa al-Taraaib 

7. Welke voortkomt van tussen de ruggegraat en de ribben. 

Uit wikipedia:

De zaadblaasjes (Latijn: Vesicula seminalis) zijn twee klieren die samen met de prostaat, waar ze tegenaan liggen, het spermavocht produceren dat tijdens een orgasme met de rijpe zaadcellen uit de bijballen het sperma vormt. *Circa 70% van het sperma is afkomstig uit de zaadblaasjes.* 



Zaadblaasjes zijn nummer 10

En Allah weet best

Blanche neige

----------


## Snowwhite

Soebhana allathie khalaqa al-azwaja koellaha mimma toenbitoe al-ardoe wamin anfoesihim wamimma la ya3lamoen (36:36)

Glorie zij Hem, Die alles in paren schiep van hetgeen op aarde groeit en van hen zelf en van hetgeen zijn nog niet kennen. (36:36)

Allereerst, hier staat nergens dat het om mannelijk of vrouwelijk gaat.

Let hier op het woordje "en" van hetgeen zij NOG NIET KENNEN.

Ken jij het principe van verstrengeling uit de kwantummechanica?

Een foton dat uitgezonden wordt door een lichtbron is altijd vergezeld door een tweelingfoton die exact de tegenovergestelde richting uitvliegt.
Als n van de beide tweelingfotonen wordt geobserveerd verdwijnt het foton uit het heelal, maar zijn tweeling ook!! Zelfs als deze zich miljoenen lichtjaren verderop bevindt! Dit is bizar, omdat het ene elektron niet kan weten dat het andere is geobserveerd, aangezien er geen signaal van zijn tweeling kan worden ontvangen omdat dit met een snelheid hoger dan de lichtsnelheid onmogelijk is.

Men noemt dit verstrengeling

In de bijbel wordt nergens het woordje atoom genoemd (tharrah in het arabisch). De grieken wisten wel van deeltjes (Democritus) maar nooit deeltjes kleiner dan een atoom. Zeker van kwantummechanica hadden ze geen kaas gegeten toen.

In de koran staat op meerdere plaatsen het woordje atoom vermeld, en bij sommige zelfs EN KLEINER DAN DAT (subatomic particles).

Voor Hem is niets in de hemelen of op de aarde verborgen, zelfs niet het gewicht van een atoom, noch bestaat er iets, groter of minder dan dit of het staat in een duidelijk Boek. (34:3)

Er is voor uw Heer zelfs geen gewicht van een atoom op aarde of in de hemel verborgen. En er is niets dat kleiner of groter is, of het staat in het duidelijke Boek vermeld. (10:61)

Zie ook Koran 99:7 en 99:8 en 34:22

Moge Allah SWT mijn fouten vergeven AMIEN

En Allah weet best.

----------


## Thermopylae

> _Geplaatst door Snowwhite_ 
> *Maain = liquid, fluid, juice, water ; 
> Daafiq = anything that flows out, gushes out, pours out, wells out, sheds
> 
> 86. De Nachtelijke Bezoeker (At-Taariq)
> 
> 6 Khoeliqa minm Maain Daafiq
> 
> 6 Hij werd uit een stromende vloeistof geschapen, (ER STAAT HIER NIETS OVER ZAADCELLEN)
> ...


"We weten al dat de mens niet is geformeerd uit een stromende vloeistof, maar door het samengaan van een zaadcel en de onmisbare vrouwelijke eicel. Wat vrijwel iedereen ook weet, is dat die stromende vloeistof waar de zaadcellen zich in bevinden als het sperma de penis verlaat, niet voortkomt van tussen de ruggengraat en de ribben. Sommige moslims sputteren tegen door te zeggen dat de zaadvloeistof uit de zaadblaasjes komt, maar helaas, deze liggen ook niet tussen de ruggengraat en de ribben. De zaadblaasjes liggen schuin achter de prostaat, en die ligt vlak boven het perineum. De zaadblaasjes scheiden samen met de prostaat en de cowperse klieren de vloeistoffen af die noodzakelijk zijn voor de beweeglijkheid en bescherming van de zaadcellen, maar ze produceren niet de zaadcellen zlf. Deze worden vervaardigd in de testikels. De mens is niet geschapen uit een stromende vloeistof welke voortkomt van tussen de ruggengraat en de ribben, of de lendenen, maar een mens ontstaat uit n enkele zaadcel, die samen met miljoenen andere zaadcellen is voortgekomen uit de testikels, en uiteraard mogen we in dit verhaal de onmisbare vrouwelijke eicel niet vergeten."


P.S. Alles goed met je Sneeuwwitje?

----------


## Thermopylae

> _Geplaatst door Snowwhite_ 
> *Soebhana allathie khalaqa al-azwaja koellaha mimma toenbitoe al-ardoe wamin anfoesihim wamimma la ya3lamoen (36:36)
> 
> Glorie zij Hem, Die alles in paren schiep van hetgeen op aarde groeit en van hen zelf en van hetgeen zijn nog niet kennen. (36:36)
> 
> Allereerst, hier staat nergens dat het om mannelijk of vrouwelijk gaat.
> 
> Let hier op het woordje "en" van hetgeen zij NOG NIET KENNEN.
> 
> ...


Je noemt hem zelf al, de Griek Democritus, die 2500 jaar geleden - dus ca 1100 jaar voor de koran tot stand kwam! - al over de atomen schreef. Het woord is zelfs afgeleid van het Griekse woord atemno= niet te delen. Maar ook andere Griekse wetenschappers hebben zich bezich gehouden met de atomen en de opbouw van materie door atomen.
Ander punt is, de duiding. Je moet oppassen, dat je met de kennis die we nu hebben, dingen in een tekst gaat zien, die er in feite niet inzitten. In het Arabisch wordt het woord dharra gebruikt.
Betekenissen kunnen zijn graan of zandkorrel, mier, of stofdeeltje. Prof. J.H. Kramers gebruikte in zijn koranvertaling het woord grein, in de betekenis van graankorel. 
Als de Koran werkelijk het woord "atomos" van de Griek Democritus had bedoeld, dan had de Koran zichzelf tegengesproken. Want atomos betekent letterlijk "ondeelbare" en er is niets dat dus kleiner kan zijn. 
Maar zoals wij inmiddels weten, is het atoom wel deelbaar. Het zou dan weer een voorbeeld zijn, van een veel oudere tekst die wordt opgenomen in de koran, inclusief de fouten.

----------


## Rourchid

> _Geplaatst door Charlus_
> *
> Jij bent wel heel geleerd zeg. 
> *


Foute premisse.
Ik laat het gedachtengoed van wetenschappers contrasteren met pseudo-wetenschappelijk gezwatel middels in mijn e-library aanwezige boeken.
Mijn eigen eventuele intellectuele capaciteiten hebben hier niets mee te maken. Mijn priksel is slechts een instrument om invulling te geven aan : _ keuze en onkunde zijn elkaars tegengestelden_  :student:

----------


## Rourchid

> _Geplaatst door Thermopylae_
> *
> Het is duidelijk. Mensen die in een discussie weten dat zij geen goede tegenargumenten hebben, de neiging hebben te vluchten in het onnodig ingewikkeld maken van het probleem, en daardoor zoveel mogelijk de kern van de discussie te ontlopen, en door over betekenissen van woorden te gaan praten.
> *


Ik laat het gedachtengoed van wetenschappers contrasteren met jouw pseudo-wetenschappelijk gezwatel. 
Er is overigens een significant verschil tussen discussie en debat  :student: 



> _Geplaatst door Thermopylae_
> *
> Ik stel dat jij hermeneutiek en epistemologie tot een en hetzelfde verklaart en gezien je reactie begrijp je waarschijnlijk niet eens waar het over gaat. 
> 
> Deel twee van de door mij al geschreven tactiek. Het ingewikkeld maken van een eenvoudige zaak. Nog steeds geen tegenargumenten.
> *


In dit geval terecht - Ockham's Razor toepassend kan geconstateerd worden dat jij hermeneutiek en epistemologie tot een en hetzelfde tracht verklaren.



> _Geplaatst door Thermopylae_
> *
> Je kunt natuurlijk zoveel mogelijk ffilosofische theorien erbij halen, maar de feiten blijven zoals zij zijn. 
> *


Het betreft hier algemeen aanvaarde wetenschapsfilosofie en voor de goede orde dient opgemerkt te worden dat het hier wetenschapsfilososfie betreft op het intenationale niveau, een niveau waar de wetenschapsfilosofie in Nederland zo een twintig  dertig jaar op achterloopt.



> _Geplaatst door Thermopylae_
> *Je stelt vast, wat de ratio van mijn argumenten is, dat mijn doel is dat de islam uit Nederland verdwijnt etc. en je komt nog met een enorme literatuurlijst, als verwijziging naar de ideeen van andere mensen.
> *


Ik stel letterlijk dat jij de Islam uit het Nederlandse zicht wil laten verdwijnen en de "enorme literatuurlijst" betreft geen (pseudo-wetenschappelijke) ideen maar wetenschap.

----------


## Rourchid

> _Geplaatst door Thermopylae_
> *
> Natuurlijk is religie metafysica, maar als je een zaak die eenvoudig te verifiren is, en falsifieerbaar is, niet wilt accepteren omdat dat niet zou voldoen aan allerhande regels van de logica, waarom dan wel iets honderd procent accepteren dat nooit (wetenschappelijk) bewezen is, als je zo kritisch bent?
> *


Metafysica is de leer van het bovenzinnelijke en is niet hetzelfde als religie (= geloofsleer).
Dat er verschil is tussen metafysica en religie kun je gewoon met de behulp van een woordenboekje Nederlands vaststellen.
Ook een indicatie van het verschil tussen metafysica en religie is waar te nemen in bijvoorbeeld de publicaties van Oxford University Press en het verschil is doorgevoerd in mijn "enorme literatuurlijst" .
Je blijft dus hangen in de sfeer van zwatelen omdat je dus echt niet weet waar je het over hebt.

----------


## wesley de Kafir

ik geloof niet mag ik dat hier dan nog steeds zeggen waarom niet of moet je echt vertellen waarom je gelooft en logica van de evolutietheorie the big bang de zwarte rokers actualisme en dergelijke ontkennen en moet je geloven dat het mogelijk is dat iets zichzelf heeft gecreeert

----------


## Thermopylae

> _Geplaatst door Rourchid_ 
> *Metafysica is de leer van het bovenzinnelijke en is niet hetzelfde als religie (= geloofsleer).
> Dat er verschil is tussen metafysica en religie kun je gewoon met de behulp van een woordenboekje Nederlands vaststellen.
> Ook een indicatie van het verschil tussen metafysica en religie is waar te nemen in bijvoorbeeld de publicaties van Oxford University Press en het verschil is doorgevoerd in mijn "enorme literatuurlijst" .
> Je blijft dus hangen in de sfeer van zwatelen omdat je dus echt niet weet waar je het over hebt.*



Onder metafysica verstaat men de wijsgerige leer die niet de realiteit onderzoekt zoals we die ervaren door middel van onze uiterlijke zintuigen (zoals de fysica), maar datgene wat boven de materie uitgaat.
Het bovenzinnelijke; metafysisch, geestelijk, niet waarneembaar, in het bijzonder het goddelijke.
Zoals God bijvoorbeeld?!

Meestal wordt de filosofie onderverdeeld in drie grote deelgebieden: de kennisleer, de metafysica en de ethisch-normatieve filosofie. 

De metafysica, is dus de leer van het "zijn". Het bestaat uit ontologie (wat is zijn? waarom is er iets en niet niets?) en zgn. bijzondere metafysica, die op zijn beurt bestaat uit kosmologie (waar zijn we? waar komen we vandaan?), wijsgerige antropologie (wat is de mens?) en theologie (studie van religie). 
He, dat is ook toevallig, hadden we het niet net over God en Godsbewijzen?!

Maar vooral valt weer op, dat je mijn eerdere reactie, over het ontlopen van de discussie waar het om gaat, , door de aandacht te verleggen naar andere zaken, zoals betekenissen van begrippen en woorden, wederom ondeschrijft. Weer ga je niet inhoudelijk in op wat ik schrijf, maar gaat weer schrijven over metafysica of dat begrip wel goed is gebruikt.
Maar antwoord op wat ik schreef ontbreekt weer.


P.S. Moet weg, dus kom op je andere reactie nog terug.

----------


## Charlus

> _Geplaatst door Snowwhite_ 
> *Soebhana allathie khalaqa al-azwaja koellaha mimma toenbitoe al-ardoe wamin anfoesihim wamimma la ya3lamoen (36:36)
> 
> Glorie zij Hem, Die alles in paren schiep van hetgeen op aarde groeit en van hen zelf en van hetgeen zijn nog niet kennen. (36:36)
> 
> Allereerst, hier staat nergens dat het om mannelijk of vrouwelijk gaat.
> 
> Let hier op het woordje "en" van hetgeen zij NOG NIET KENNEN.
> 
> ...


Niet meer doen. Het enige dat je bereikt is jezelf en je geloof belachelijk maken. Mocht dat echter je doel zijn: ga door op de ingeslagen weg.

----------


## Snowwhite

> _Geplaatst door Thermopylae_ 
> *"We weten al dat de mens niet is geformeerd uit een stromende vloeistof, maar door het samengaan van een zaadcel en de onmisbare vrouwelijke eicel.*


Een goedenavond Therm,

Nogmaals, het genoemde vers over de ruggegraat en ribben gaat helemaal niet over een zaadcel maar over een stromende vloeistof, dus laat je verhaal over die testikels want het klopt van geen kant. De testikels zitten beneden het lichaam. Dat terwijl als je een denkbeeldige lijn trekt tussen de onderkant van de ruggegraat (stuitbeen), langs de bovenkant van de zaadblaasjes dan komt de lijn uit bij de rib. Dus de zaadblaasjes liggen wel degelijk ergens TUSSEN de ruggegraat en de ribben in tegenstelling tot de testikels.

Volgens mij neem jij gewoon klakkeloos zaken over van faithfreedom of freethinkers crap site, correct me if i am wrong.............. 

Zaad is namelijk nutfah in het arabisch en niet Maain Daafiq. Dit komt onder andere voor in:

Surah 75:36-40 

36. Denkt de mens dat hij zonder doel zal worden gelaten? 
37. Was hij niet een kleine levenskiem (nutfah) die werd uitgestort? 
38. Dan werd hij een klonter bloed daarna schiep en vervolmaakte Hij hem. 
39. Daarvan (de kiem (nutfah)) maakt Hij een paar, man en vrouw. 
40. Is Hij dan niet bij machte de doden te doen herleven?

----------


## Snowwhite

Aan de ene kant beweer je dat er van alles van de grieken en weet ik veel wie is "gepikt" inclusief de zogenaamde fouten, dus in de lijn van die bewering betekent tharrah atoom. 

In de lijn van onze bewering betekent tharrah ook atoom, Allah is Alwetend

Hmm we zitten op 1 lijn therm.

Tharrah = atoom




> _Geplaatst door Thermopylae_ 
> *Als de Koran werkelijk het woord "atomos" van de Griek Democritus had bedoeld, dan had de Koran zichzelf tegengesproken. Want atomos betekent letterlijk "ondeelbare" en er is niets dat dus kleiner kan zijn. 
> Maar zoals wij inmiddels weten, is het atoom wel deelbaar. Het zou dan weer een voorbeeld zijn, van een veel oudere tekst die wordt opgenomen in de koran, inclusief de fouten.*


En je draait de redenatie om:
Allah SWT weet dus, dat er iets bestaat wat KLEINER dan een atoom is.

Voor Hem is niets in de hemelen of op de aarde verborgen, zelfs niet het gewicht van een atoom, noch bestaat er iets, groter *of minder*  dan dit of het staat in een duidelijk Boek. (34:3)

Dat is 14 eeuwen geleden geopenbaard, terwijl de grieken dat nog NIET wisten. 
In de bijbel staat het woord atoom helemaal niet vermeld.

Enne..........met mij gaat het goed hoor, Alhamdoelillah, enne jij bent nog net zo koppig!

Groetjes van Sneeuwwitje

----------


## wesley de Kafir

en hoe staat er in de koran vermeldt dat de mens is geevolueerd ?

----------


## Thermopylae

> _Geplaatst door Rourchid_ 
> *Ik laat het gedachtengoed van wetenschappers contrasteren met jouw pseudo-wetenschappelijk gezwatel. 
> Er is overigens een significant verschil tussen discussie en debat 
> 
> In dit geval terecht - Ockham's Razor toepassend kan geconstateerd worden dat jij hermeneutiek en epistemologie tot een en hetzelfde tracht verklaren.
> 
> Het betreft hier algemeen aanvaarde wetenschapsfilosofie en voor de goede orde dient opgemerkt te worden dat het hier wetenschapsfilososfie betreft op het intenationale niveau, een niveau waar de wetenschapsfilosofie in Nederland zo een twintig  dertig jaar op achterloopt.
> 
> Ik stel letterlijk dat jij de Islam uit het Nederlandse zicht wil laten verdwijnen en de "enorme literatuurlijst" betreft geen (pseudo-wetenschappelijke) ideen maar wetenschap.*


Je tactiek was bijna geslaagd, want we zouden bijna vergeten, wat de discussie was.
Dus nog maar even terug.
Een aantal gelovigen stellen dat het bewijs dat God bestaat is gelegen in de inhoud van de koran. 
Hierop gaf ik als tegenargument, dat er in ieder geval twee fouten staan in genoemde verzen. God zou die fouten als alwetende en schepper van het leven natuurlijk nooit maken. 
Jij schrijft steeds, dat mijn bewering niet juist is. 
Ik zou zeggen, grijp nu eindelijk je kans, om deze onwetende te verlichten, en geef - op basis van relevante argumenten - aan, waarom deze bewering niet juist is.
Met andere woorden, bewijs dat in de vorming van het menselijk leven, de eicel geen rol speelt.
En, dat het sperma uit de lendenen van de man komt tussen de ribben en de ruggengraat.
Immers, als je dat hebt bewezen, is ook het bewijs geleverd, dat genoemde verzen, in tegenstelling tot hetgeen ik schreef, wel juist zijn.

----------


## Thermopylae

> _Geplaatst door Snowwhite_ 
> *Een goedenavond Therm,
> 
> Nogmaals, het genoemde vers over de ruggegraat en ribben gaat helemaal niet over een zaadcel maar over een stromende vloeistof, dus laat je verhaal over die testikels want het klopt van geen kant. De testikels zitten beneden het lichaam. Dat terwijl als je een denkbeeldige lijn trekt tussen de onderkant van de ruggegraat (stuitbeen), langs de bovenkant van de zaadblaasjes dan komt de lijn uit bij de rib. Dus de zaadblaasjes liggen wel degelijk ergens TUSSEN de ruggegraat en de ribben in tegenstelling tot de testikels.
> 
> Volgens mij neem jij gewoon klakkeloos zaken over van faithfreedom of freethinkers crap site, correct me if i am wrong.............. 
> 
> Zaad is namelijk nutfah in het arabisch en niet Maain Daafiq. Dit komt onder andere voor in:
> 
> ...


Hallo Sneeuwwitje, ik geef steeds aan, dat ik juist niet klakkeloos zaken wil overnemen van wie dan ook, dus ook niet van Harun Yahya.

Laten we nog even kijken naar dat plaatje dat je gebruikte over de inwendige organen. 10 is zaadblaas en 12 is de prostaat. Zaadblaas en prostaat liggen tegen elkaar aan.

Het is volkomen duidelijk, dat zaadblaas en prostaat onder de onderste rib zitten, dus beslist niet tussen ribben en ruggengraat.
Bovendien, de zaadleiders leiden het sperma vanuit de teelbal naar de prostaat, of juist de andere kant op zodat het in de bijbal opgeslagen kan worden. Ook leiden zij het sperma vanuit de teelballen naar de urinebuis wanneer er een zaadlozing gaat plaatsvinden. 
Er zijn dus diverse afgifteplaatsen, maar geen van allen is in de lendenen te vinden.

Wat denk je echter over het niet noemen van de zo belangrijke eicel?

----------


## Thermopylae

> _Geplaatst door Snowwhite_ 
> *Aan de ene kant beweer je dat er van alles van de grieken en weet ik veel wie is "gepikt" inclusief de zogenaamde fouten, dus in de lijn van die bewering betekent tharrah atoom. 
> 
> In de lijn van onze bewering betekent tharrah ook atoom, Allah is Alwetend
> 
> Hmm we zitten op 1 lijn therm.
> 
> Tharrah = atoom*


 
Er zijn twee mogelijkheden. Of de koran heeft veel oudere teksten over genomen van de Grieken, inclusief de fout, over het niet deelbaar zijn van het atoom, zoals blijkt uit de naam, of de koran heeft de tekst niet overgenomen, en komt van God.

In het eerste geval, kende men het woord atoom, maar is het dus overgenomen van de Grieken en dus niet van God afkomstig. En dan kan de koran dus niet van God gezonden zijn.
In het tweede geval, gebruikt men het woord atoom, dat niet splitsbaar is, en dat is dus een fout. En God, nota bene de schepper van alles zou natuurlijk een dergelijke fout niet maken.
Maar bovendien betekent het woord dharra dus o.a. korrel. Het kan best zijn, als men de geschriften van de Grieken niet zou kennen, men uitging in die tijd, dat een zandkorrel of stofdeeltje het kleinste was dat bestond. Ook neem ik aan, dat met de stand van de weegapparaten in die tijd, dat het gewicht van b.v. een zandkorrel of stofdeeltje niet was vast te stellen, vandaar wellicht; dat God het wel precies wist. 





> [i]En je draait de redenatie om:
> Allah SWT weet dus, dat er iets bestaat wat KLEINER dan een atoom is.
> 
> Voor Hem is niets in de hemelen of op de aarde verborgen, zelfs niet het gewicht van een atoom, noch bestaat er iets, groter *of minder*  dan dit of het staat in een duidelijk Boek. (34:3)
> 
> Dat is 14 eeuwen geleden geopenbaard, terwijl de grieken dat nog NIET wisten. 
> In de bijbel staat het woord atoom helemaal niet vermeld.
> 
> Enne..........met mij gaat het goed hoor, Alhamdoelillah, enne jij bent nog net zo koppig!
> ...


Als ik het goed zie wil men in de verzen tot uitdrukking brengen, dat God zelfs het gewicht van het allerkleinste weet, en dat zou dan het atoom zijn. Maar het atoom bestaat weer uit protonen en neutronen, dus nog kleiner. Waarom als je het kleinste wil nemen dan een atoom noemen? Waarom een woord overnemen dat ondeelbaar betekend, terwijl het atoom deelbaar is? Je geeft ook een vers; ...noch bestaat er iets, groter of minder dan dit of het staat in een duidelijk Boek.
Ik neem aan dat hiermede de koran wordt bedoeld. Waar wordt het neutroon en protoon dan genoemd in de koran?

Wat betreft, dat ik nog steeds even koppig ben, zou het niet zo zijn, als twee niet toegeven, ze beide koppig zijn?!

----------


## H.P.Pas

> _Geplaatst door IbnRushd_ 
> *Waarom ik in een God geloof? Omdat ik mij daarbij beter voel.*


Zo eenvoudig is dat inderdaad. Zijn we het toch nog een keer eens.

----------


## sjaen

> _Geplaatst door H.P.Pas_ 
> *Zo eenvoudig is dat inderdaad. Zijn we het toch nog een keer eens.*


Om jaloers op te kunnen worden:




> _Geplaatst door IbnRushd_ 
> *Waarom ik in een God geloof? Omdat ik mij daarbij beter voel.*

----------


## Snowwhite

Goedemorgen Therm!

Ha ha, jawel hoor, sneeuwwitje kan ook behoorlijk koppig zijn. Hmm ik kan me herinneren dat we zo een aantal pagina's wegschrijven, waarbij we beiden op ons standpunt blijven. Wellicht is dat nu weer het geval, want ik blijf bij mijn standpunt.

Als je het onderste punt van je stuitje neemt, dan zit dat helemaal niet boven je zaadblaasjes. Zie foto. Het zit wel degelijk BAYN = tussen, je coccyx en je ribbenkast. Je moet een denkbeeldige lijn trekken tussen je stuitje en je ribbenkast.

Bovendien, heb ik al gezegd dat Maain Daafiq maar voor een klein gedeelte uit zaadcellen bestaat afkomstig uit de testikels. Het overgrote gedeelte NIET. Men heeft o.a. zink nodig en hormonen, en bloedtoevoer. Dat staat ook zo in wikipedia. 

Bij die faithfreedom and freethinkers crap site, hebben ze gewoon het woord nutfah en maain daafiq door elkaar gemixt, om een zogenaamde fout aan te tonen. Daarom ben jij niet objectief Term. Je leest eerst hun (verdraaide) versie, want je blijft hameren op die testikels die op nutfah slaan en niet op maain daafiq en vervolgens heb je al een vaststaand idee en daarmee kom je hier.

In de koran staat:

76 2. Wij hebben de mens uit een gemengde levenskiem (nutfah amshaj) geschapen en hebben hem horende en ziende gemaakt om hem op de proef te stellen. 

De tafsier van ibn kethier zegt het volgende:

Verily, We have created man from Nutfah Amshaj,) meaning, mixed. The words Mashaj and Mashij mean something that is mixed together. 

Ibn `Abbas said concerning Allah's statement, 

[  ] 

(from Nutfah Amshaj,) "This means the fluid of the man and the fluid of the woman when they meet and mix.'' Then man changes after this from stage to stage, condition to condition and color to color. `Ikrimah, Mujahid, Al-Hasan and Ar-Rabi` bin Anas all made statements similar to this. They said, "Amshaj is the mixing of the man's fluid with the woman's fluid.'' 

In het geval deze uitleg correct is: hier heb je je vrouwelijke element waar je de hele tijd op hamert.

In de overleveringen staat wel degelijk het een en ander vermeld over de vrouwelijke inbreng.

Andere geleerden menen hier uit nutfah amshaj te halen:

The fluid called semen, which contains the sperms, does not consist of sperms alone. On the contrary, it is made up of a mixture of different fluids. These fluids have different functions, such as containing the sugar necessary for providing energy for the sperms, neutralising the acids at the entrance of the uterus, and creating a slippery environment for the easy movement of the sperms.

Interestingly enough, when semen is mentioned in the Qur'an, this fact, which was discovered by modern science, is also referred to, and semen is defined as a mixed fluid:

(We created man from a mingled drop to test him, and We made him hearing and seeing.) (The Qur'an, 76:2)

In another verse, semen is again referred to as a mixture, and it is stressed that man is created from the "extract" of this mixture: 

(He who has created all things in the best possible way. He commenced the creation of man from clay; then He made his progeny from an extract of discarded fluid.) (The Qur'an, 32:7-8)

The Arabic word "sulala", translated as "extract", means the essential or best part of something. By either implication, it means "part of a whole". This shows that the Qur'an is the word of a Will that knows the creation of man down to its slightest detail. This Will is God, the Creator of man.

And Allah SWT knows best.

Moge Allah SWT mij vergeven voor de fouten die ik heb gemaakt Amien

----------


## Snowwhite

Hoi Therm,

Je draait het weer om:

God is Alwetend, daarmee weet Hij de toekomst, dus Hij weet dat een atoom deelbaar is en dat dit later uitgevonden wordt dan dat de koran is geopenbaard.

Soerah 34:3

"The Unbelievers say, "Never to us will come the Hour": say, "Nay! but most surely, by my Lord, it will come upon you; - by Him Who knows the unseen - from Whom is not hidden the least little atom in the Heavens or on earth: nor is there *anything less than that*, or greater, but (all) is recorded in a clear and profound book".

3. De ongelovigen zeggen: "Het Uur zal niet over ons komen." Zeg: "Ja, bij mijn Heer, de Kenner van het onzichtbare, het zal beslist over u komen!" Voor Hem is niets in de hemelen of op de aarde verborgen, zelfs niet het gewicht van een atoom, noch bestaat er iets, groter *of minder dan dit*  of het staat in een duidelijk Boek.

3. Waqala allathiena kafaroe la ta/teena alssaAAatu qul bala warabbee lata/tiyannakum AAalimi alghaybi la yaAAzubu AAanhu mithqalu tharratin fee alssamawati wala fee al-ardi wala *asgharu min thalika* wala akbaru illa fee kitabin mubeenin

3 Ceux qui ne croient pas disent : LHeure de nous viendra pas. Dis : Par mon Seigneur ! Trs certainement, elle vous viendra. [Mon Seigneur] le Connaisseur de lInconnaissable. Rien ne Lui chappe ft-il du poids dun atome dans les cieux, comme sur la terre. Et rien nexiste *de plus petit*  ni de plus grand, qui ne soit inscrit dans un Livre explicite.

Soerah 10:61

"In whatever business thou mayest be, and whatever portion thou mayest be reciting from the Qur'an,- and whatever deed ye (mankind) may be doing,- We are witnesses thereof when ye are deeply engrossed therein. Nor is hidden from thy Lord (so much as) And not the weight of an atom on the earth or in heaven the sky escapeth your Lord , nor what is *less than that*  or greater than that , but it is recorded ( written ) in a clear profound record (Book) ".

61. In welke toestand gij u bevindt, of gij de Koran voordraagt, of iets anders doet; Wij zijn uw getuigen, terwijl gij u er in verdiept. Er is voor uw Heer zelfs geen gewicht van een atoom op aarde of in de hemel verborgen. En er is niets *dat kleiner*  of groter is, of het staat in het duidelijke Boek vermeld.

61. Wama takoonu fee sha/nin wama tatloo minhu min qur-anin wala taAAmaloona min AAamalin illa kunna AAalaykum shuhoodan ith tufeedoona feehi wama yaAAzubu AAan rabbika min mithqali tharratin  fee al-ardi wala fee alssama-i wala *asghara min thalika*  wala akbara illa fee kitabin mubeenun 

61 Tu ne te trouveras dans aucune situation, tu ne rciteras aucun passage du Coran, vous naccomplirez aucun acte sans que Nous soyons tmoin au moment o vous lentreprendrez. Il nchappe  ton seigneur ni le poids dun atome sur terre ou dans le ciel, ni un poids *plus petit*  ou plus grand qui ne soit dj inscrit dans un livre vident.

Soerah 34:22

"Say(O Muhammad): " Call upon those whom ye assert (set up) besides Allah: they have no power - not the weight of an atom - in the heavens or on earth; no (sort of) share have they therein, nor is any of them a helper to Allah."

22. Zeg: "Roept degenen aan, waarvan gij beweert dat zij Goden zijn buiten Allah. Zij hebben zelfs geen macht over het gewicht van een atoom in de hemelen of op aarde noch hebben zij enig aandeel aan beiden, noch heeft Hij een enkele helper onder hen. 

22. Quli odAAoo allatheena zaAAamtum min dooni Allahi la yamlikoona mithqala tharratin fee alssamawati wala fee al-ardi wama lahum feehima min shirkin wama lahu minhum min thaheerin

22 Dis : Invoquez ceux quen dehors dAllah vous prtendez [tre des divinits]. Ils ne possdent mme pas le poids dun atome, ni dans les cieux ni sur la terre. Ils nont jamais t associs  leur cration et Il na personne parmi eux pour Le soutenir.
Soerah 99:7

"Then shall anyone who has done an atom's weight of good, see it!" 

7. Wie ter grootte van een atoom goed deed, zal dit aanschouwen.

7. Faman yaAAmal mithqala tharratin  khayran yarahu

7 Quiconque fait un bien ft-ce du poids dun atome, le verra,

Soerah 99:8

"And anyone who has done an atom's weight of evil, shall see it."

8. En wie ter grootte van een atoom kwaad deed, zal ook dat aanschouwen.

8. Waman yaAAmal mithqala tharratin sharran yarahu

8 et quiconque fait un mal ft-ce du poids dun atome, le verra.
ISoerah 4:40 

"Allah is never unjust in the weight of an atom: if there is any good (done) He doubleth it, and giveth from His own presence a great reward."

40. Waarlijk, Allah doet in het geheel geen onrecht aan. Als het een goede daad is vermenigvuldigt Hij deze en geeft van Zijn kant een grote beloning. 

40. Inna Allaha la yathlimu mithqala tharratin wa-in taku hasanatan yudaAAifha wayu/ti min ladunhu ajran AAatheeman

40 Certes, Dieu ne lse (personne), ft-ce du poids dun atome. Sil est une bonne action, Il la double, et accorde une grosse rcompense de Sa part.

----------


## Rourchid

> _Geplaatst door Thermopylae_
> *
> Je tactiek was bijna geslaagd, want we zouden bijna vergeten, wat de discussie was.
> *


De discussie is "Waarom geloof jij in God" en mijn antwoord hierop is : omdat Allah (s.w.t.) dat wil.

Wat tactiek betreft is mijn tactiek mij aan het onderwerp van de draad houden en degenen die dat niet doen herinneren aan het onderwerp van de draad.

Jouw tactiek daarentegen in deze draad ( en op dit forum) is, ongeacht het onderwerp van de draad, die van de de Islam in de beklaagdenbank te plaatsen. 



> _Geplaatst door Thermopylae_
> *
> Een aantal gelovigen stellen dat het bewijs dat God bestaat is gelegen in de inhoud van de koran. 
> *


Er is alleen gesteld dat de Koran niet door een mens geschreven kan zijn.

Jij maakt ervan dat er gesteld wordt dat de Koran het bewijs is van het bestaan van Allah (s.w.t.) waarna jij vervolgens tracht fouten in de Koran te constateren als bewijs van het niet bestaan van Allah (s.w.t.).

Het gevolg van het inbrengen van voornoemde stellingname is dat je in deze draad, net zoals in andere draden op dit forum, een discussie/debat met jezelf voert; het is een en al een lange monoloog waarin je inmiddels ook gesteld hebt dat metafysica en religie een en hetzelfde zijn.



> _Geplaatst door Thermopylae_
> *
> Hierop gaf ik als tegenargument, dat er in ieder geval twee fouten staan in genoemde verzen. God zou die fouten als alwetende en schepper van het leven natuurlijk nooit maken. 
> *


De inhoud van je monoloog is reeds beschreven.



> _Geplaatst door Thermopylae_
> *
> Jij schrijft steeds, dat mijn bewering niet juist is. 
> *


Ik heb al aangegeven dat er een verschil is tussen pseudo-wetenschap en wetenschap.



> _Geplaatst door Thermopylae_
> *
> Ik zou zeggen, grijp nu eindelijk je kans, om deze onwetende te verlichten, en geef - op basis van relevante argumenten - aan, waarom deze bewering niet juist is.
> *


De mogelijkheid gegeven op dit forum om het verschil tussen pseudo-wetenschap en wetenschap uiteen te zetten, heb ik reeds benut.

----------


## Rourchid

> _Geplaatst door H.P.Pas_ 
> *
> Zo eenvoudig is dat inderdaad. Zijn we het toch nog een keer eens.*


Er zijn associaties en er zijn schijnassociaties.

Ben je overigens al begonnen met het (laten) fuseren van de stemmen*** in je hoofd? Want dat wordt onderhand wel tijd h?

***= de stemmen en hun karakteristieken (met de dominante stemmen gecurisiveerd) : 1) Woordenrijk dreinbaasje 2) Desperate humanist 3) _Megalomaanzieke prietprikker_ 4) Aardige diepgraver 5) Huisbakken harpij 6) Realpolitieke doorziener 7) Alternatief clichmannetje 8) Veelbegeerde schoonzoon 9) _Overjarig etterbakje_ 10) _Kaakstelligere kankerpit_ 11) _ Rechtzinnige kromprater_. Bron

----------


## H.P.Pas

> _Geplaatst door Charlus_ 
> *Gossie.*


  :ego:  Baas boven baas.

----------


## Thermopylae

> _Geplaatst door Snowwhite_ 
> *Goedemorgen Therm!
> 
> Ha ha, jawel hoor, sneeuwwitje kan ook behoorlijk koppig zijn. Hmm ik kan me herinneren dat we zo een aantal pagina's wegschrijven, waarbij we beiden op ons standpunt blijven. Wellicht is dat nu weer het geval, want ik blijf bij mijn standpunt.
> 
> Als je het onderste punt van je stuitje neemt, dan zit dat helemaal niet boven je zaadblaasjes. Zie foto. Het zit wel degelijk BAYN = tussen, je coccyx en je ribbenkast. Je moet een denkbeeldige lijn trekken tussen je stuitje en je ribbenkast.Bovendien, heb ik al gezegd dat Maain Daafiq maar voor een klein gedeelte uit zaadcellen bestaat afkomstig uit de testikels. Het overgrote gedeelte NIET. Men heeft o.a. zink nodig en hormonen, en bloedtoevoer. Dat staat ook zo in wikipedia
> *



Goede middag Sneeuwwitje,

"Gelukkig" kan er op dit punt niet zoveel misverstanden, of verschillende uitleg mogelijk zijn! De de positie van de zaadblaasjes liggen immers vast. Kijk op dat plaatje, en je ziet, dat de endeldarm nog een stukje boven de zaadblaas uitsteekt. De endeldarm is ca 15-20 cm lang. Als je een rolmaatje bij de anus zet en 20 cm omhoog gaat, dat zie je dat op dat punt beslist geen ribben zitten! Bovendien steekt de endeldarm nog een stukje uit boven de zaadblaas. Maar je kunt op het plaatje zelf ook al zien, dat daar geen ribben zitten. Slechts ietsje boven waar de bil bij de benen wordt gevormd zit het hoogste punt van de zaadblaasjes.






> [i]Bij die faithfreedom and freethinkers crap site, hebben ze gewoon het woord nutfah en maain daafiq door elkaar gemixt, om een zogenaamde fout aan te tonen. Daarom ben jij niet objectief Term. Je leest eerst hun (verdraaide) versie, want je blijft hameren op die testikels die op nutfah slaan en niet op maain daafiq en vervolgens heb je al een vaststaand idee en daarmee kom je hier.
> 
> In de koran staat:
> 
> 76 2. Wij hebben de mens uit een gemengde levenskiem (nutfah amshaj) geschapen en hebben hem horende en ziende gemaakt om hem op de proef te stellen. 
> 
> De tafsier van ibn kethier zegt het volgende:
> 
> Verily, We have created man from Nutfah Amshaj,) meaning, mixed. The words Mashaj and Mashij mean something that is mixed together. 
> ...


Ik schreef al, dat ik van niets of niemand klakkeloos iets overneem, dus ook niet van Harun Yahya.

Waar ik steeds op "hamerde", is dat bij de uitleg hoe het menselijk leven tot stand komt wordt gesproken over "vloeistof" die uit de lendenen van de man komt tussen ruggengraad en ribben alsmede het feit dat de eicel niet wordt genoemd. Er zijn inderdaad diverse afgifteplaatsen van sperma, maar deze zijn niet gesitueerd in de lendenen. Maar ik neem aan, dat jij het toch ook wel vreemd zal vinden, als wordt gesteld, dat sperma een vrucht doet ontstaan, tewijl de eicel niet wordt genoemd!

Dat een tafsier opeens wel komt met het vrouwelijke element zegt natuurlijk niet zoveel. Dat is achteraf nog eens het manco aanvullen.
Maar dat is niet Gods woord. In de genoemde verzen ontbreekt de eicel heel simpel, hetgeen in overeenkomst is met de wetenschappelijke geschriften waarover men kon beschikken in de 7e eeuw.

Dan de opmerking over het gemengd zijn van de vloeistof.

Aristoteles:

De natuurlijke reststoffen hebben wel zon plaats: de onderbuik voor die van het droge voedsel, de blaas voor die van het vochtige, de hoog gelegen ingewanden voor die van het bruikbare voedsel en de baarmoeder, de geslachtsdelen, en de borsten voor de reststoffen die uit zaad bestaan; ze verzamelen zich en stromen naar deze plaatsen samen. Aristoteles Over voortplanting blz 56/57.

Niet alleen zaad verlaat het lichaam, er verdwijnen ook andere schadelijke substanties die ermee gemengd zijn. Dit verklaart waarom bij sommigen de substantie die ze lozen onvruchtbaar is: ze bevat maar weinig zaad. (Aristoteles. Over voortplanting blz. 57). 

Het zou zo maar kunnen zijn, dat in de koran teksten zijn verwerkt van veel oudere datum, en dat daar dus het idee van de gemengdheid van het vocht is overgenomen.
Je kunt niet zomaar teksten van de koran - of welk boek dan ook - die een algemene opmerking maken, het gemengd zijn van het vocht - toepraten naar de huidige medische kennis, onder het mom, dat dat wel bedoeld zal zijn. Er wordt slechts gesproken over gemengd zijn, verder wordt niet aangegeven wat dit zou inhouden. Het valt dus op, dat in de koran de gedachte van het gemengd zijn van het vocht, alsmede het ontbreken van de eicel, overeenkomt met hetgeen veel eerder is geschreven.

----------


## Thermopylae

> _Geplaatst door Snowwhite_ 
> *Hoi Therm,
> 
> Je draait het weer om:
> 
> God is Alwetend, daarmee weet Hij de toekomst, dus Hij weet dat een atoom deelbaar is en dat dit later uitgevonden wordt dan dat de koran is geopenbaard.
> 
> Soerah 34:3
> 
> ...


Nee Sneeuwwitje, ik draai de zaken niet om, maar jij gebruikt hetgeen bewezen moet worden als bewijs!
Jij stelt in wezen, dat de uitspraken in de koran de waarheid zijn, omdat deze van God komen, en God is alwetend.
De koran wordt dan weer door een aantal gelovigen opgeworpen als het bewijs dat God bestaat, omdat daar dingen instaan, die men in de 7e eeuw nog niet kon weten, en slechts de waarheid schrijft.
Maar de vraag is, of dat inderdaad wel waar is.

----------


## H.P.Pas

> _Geplaatst door Rourchid_ 
> *Er zijn associaties en er zijn schijnassociaties.
> 
> *


Welnee.




> Prilsaam glist de oude glonder
> door de groene gargelgloft
> met aan 't schoer de Olle Groevert,
> Stram als een schaluinen kroft.
> 
> 't Lijkt wie aan de wal z'n eek spriet
> als schoof 'n kroet vol oes voorbij
> maar al wie groeverts moeve poon ziet
> die schiet 'n schombel in 't lamij.

----------


## dutchSaliha

> _Geplaatst door maartenn100_ 
> *Waarom denk je dat jijzelf gelooft in de god waarin je gelooft (hetzij een christelijke, hetzij Allah, hetzij Jahweh) met de daarbijhorende boeken. Wat denk jij dat heeft gemaakt dat jij net die god en dat boek heiliger vond dan de anderen?*


 Ik was al Christelijk, daarom geloofde ik in 'een' god. Nu een zoektocht begon ik te kijken waarom en wat ik geloofde. Ik las de Koran en voelde  dat God/Allah bestaat! Ik werd warm vanbinnen, ik begon te stralen, mijn hart begon harder te kloppen. Bij iedere regel, bij elk vers, bij elk hoofdstuk, kreeg ik de neiging om te zeggen "ja dit klopt, dit is het Woord van God, van de Schepper"
Een soortgelijke reactie kreeg ik waneer ik een uitspraak van de Profeet Mohammed salla allahu aleyhi wa sallam las. Zo mooi! Duidelijk de woorden van een Profeet!
Ik begon verder te lezen, over het Christendom ook, en voelde me steeds minder thuis in de kerk. Ik kreeg het gevoel dat er iets ernstig mis was en dat er ook iets miste. En dat vond ik in de Islaam.

Dus, door mijn gevoel/vrouwlijke intuitie/fitra

----------


## Thermopylae

> _Geplaatst door Rourchid_ 
> *De discussie is "Waarom geloof jij in God" en mijn antwoord hierop is : omdat Allah (s.w.t.) dat wil.
> 
> Wat tactiek betreft is mijn tactiek mij aan het onderwerp van de draad houden en degenen die dat niet doen herinneren aan het onderwerp van de draad.]*


* 

De titel van de draad is inderdaad waarom geloof jij in God.
Als mensen dan het argument geven waarom zij in God geloven, dat de koran bewijst dat God bestaat, dan wordt dat argument kritisch gewogen.
Jouw tactiek was niet het helpen herinneren aan het onderwerp van deze draad, want het is na al je reacties nu pas dat je daarmee komt!
Wat je wel hebt gedaan, is van de essentie van de discussie afleiden door het opvoeren van allerhande filosofen en het muggenziften over uitleg van woorden. Maar tegenargumenten, ho maar.





[iJouw tactiek daarentegen in deze draad ( en op dit forum) is, ongeacht het onderwerp van de draad, die van de de Islam in de beklaagdenbank te plaatsen.


*Nee dus. Zie boven. Ik ga slechts in op gegeven argument waarom men meent dat het bewijs is geveven dat God bestaat.
Dus als men met argumenten onderbouwt aangeeft een bewijs dat God bestaat niet houdbaar te vinden, dat plaats men een geloof in de beklaagdenbank?!
Gelovigen mogen stellen dat het bewijs is geleverd, maar mensen mogen de gegeven argumenten niet wegen?
Of het moet natuurlijk zijn, dat volgens jou alles in het leven openstaat voor discussie, en dat beweringen falsifieerbaar moeten zijn, behalve als het gaat om religie en opgevoerde argumenten m.b.t. religie




> [i]Er is alleen gesteld dat de Koran niet door een mens geschreven kan zijn. Jij maakt ervan dat er gesteld wordt dat de Koran het bewijs is van het bestaan van Allah (s.w.t.) waarna jij vervolgens tracht fouten in de Koran te constateren als bewijs van het niet bestaan van Allah (s.w.t.).[/B]


Nee. Zie: "quote: 
Geplaatst door Charlus 
Hoe stel je vast dat woorden niet van iemand anders dan god kunnen komen? 

IbnRushd: 

Dat onderscheid kan ik maken indien ik de Koran in zijn oorspronkelijke taal lees. 

Niemand anders dan de Schepper zelf kan zo'n proza produceren. Zie overigens 02:23." 

Maar bovendien, als de koran niet is geschreven door een mens, door wie dan wel? Jij gelooft niet, dat de koran van God is gegeven?
Dus ik maak er niet van, dat de koran het bewijs is van God, dat wordt gesteld, en bovendien weet je heel goed, dat nogal wat gelovigen deze gedachte volgen. Dat mensen dat argument wegen, en niet houdbaar achten, is dat zo vreemd?





> [i]Het gevolg van het inbrengen van voornoemde stellingname is dat je in deze draad, net zoals in andere draden op dit forum, een discussie/debat met jezelf voert; het is een en al een lange monoloog waarin je inmiddels ook gesteld hebt dat metafysica en religie een en hetzelfde zijn. [/B]


Tja, dat jij niet met argumenten kan komen, kan ik niet helpen.
Andere forummers zijn wel met argumenten gekomen.
Maar voor jou is waarschijnlijk een discussie waar je geen tegenargumenten kunt vinden een debat of monoloog.
Inderdaad stelde je op basis van je tactiek, om het over alles te hebben behalve over hetgeen dat ter discussie stond:

'Metafysica is de leer van het bovenzinnelijke en is niet hetzelfde als religie (= geloofsleer).
Dat er verschil is tussen metafysica en religie kun je gewoon met de behulp van een woordenboekje Nederlands vaststellen." 

Als je zelf een woordenboekje Nederlands ter hand had genomen,
dan kunnen lezen: bovenzinnelijk: behorende tot een orde van dingen boven het bereik van de zinnen, metafysisch, geestelijk, niet waarneembaar, in het bijzonder met betrekking tot het goddelijke!
Ook hier sla je de plank dus mis. Maar belangrijker, ook hier tekent het patroon zich af, je ontwijkt een antwoord, en leidt de gedachten van die vraag waarop geen antwoord hebt of wilt geven af, door te stellen dat ik het woord metafysica verkeerd zou gebruiken!

Nog even de opmerking waarop je niet hebt gereageerd:


"Natuurlijk is religie metafysica, maar als je een zaak die eenvoudig te verifiren is, en falsifieerbaar is, niet wilt accepteren omdat dat niet zou voldoen aan allerhande regels van de logica, waarom dan wel iets honderd procent accepteren dat nooit (wetenschappelijk) bewezen is, als je zo kritisch bent?" 

Dat leek mij een heel logische vraag, en ik begrijp ook heel goed waarom je hebt ontweken daar antwoord op te geven.
Overigens heb ik als antwoord op jouw reactie dat ik het woord metafysica verkeerd gebruik nog even het begrip metafysica voor je uitgewerkt. Geen antwoord daarop gekregen overigens, maar dat ben ik inmiddels wel gewend.




> [i]Ik heb al aangegeven dat er een verschil is tussen pseudo-wetenschap en wetenschap.[/B]


Zeker heb je je geleerdheid voortdurend getaleerd. Valt alleen op, dat je niet van al deze kennis gebruik hebt gemaakt, om even met argumenten mijn bewering te ontkrachten, als die inderdaad fout zou zijn.





> [i]De mogelijkheid gegeven op dit forum om het verschil tussen pseudo-wetenschap en wetenschap uiteen te zetten, heb ik reeds benut. 
> [/B]


Nu alleen nog al deze kennis aanwenden, om mijn stelling te ontkrachten.
Maar goed het is duidelijk, je hebt steeds een antwoord vermeden op de voorliggende geconstateerde fouten, en dat zal ook niet komen.
Ik laat het dus maar verder hierbij.

----------


## Thermopylae

.

----------


## H.P.Pas

> _Geplaatst door dutchSaliha_ 
> * Ik las de Koran en voelde  dat God/Allah bestaat! Ik werd warm vanbinnen, ik begon te stralen, mijn hart begon harder te kloppen. Bij iedere regel, bij elk vers, bij elk hoofdstuk, kreeg ik de neiging om te zeggen "ja dit klopt, dit is het Woord van God, van de Schepper"
> ()
> 
> Dus, door mijn gevoel/vrouwlijke intuitie/fitra*


Ik heb de Koran met klimmende weerzin gelezen.
Mannelijke intutie ?

----------


## dutchSaliha

> _Geplaatst door H.P.Pas_ 
> *Ik heb de Koran met klimmende weerzin gelezen.
> Mannelijke intutie ?*


 Of de Wil van Allah, je weet het niet...

Ik voel me iig wel 'gestuurd' in mijn zoektocht naar de Ware God en het Ware Geloof

----------


## H.P.Pas

> _Geplaatst door dutchSaliha_ 
> *Of de Wil van Allah, je weet het niet...
> 
> *


  :argwaan:  

Dan ben ik Allah dank verschuldigd voor mijn ongeloof aan Hem.

----------


## dutchSaliha

> _Geplaatst door H.P.Pas_ 
> * 
> 
> Dan ben ik Allah dank verschuldigd voor mijn ongeloof aan Hem.*


 Misschien heeft de duivel (Moge Allah Subhana Wa T'ala hem vervloeken) je verleid en weggesleept van het Ware Geloof. Iedereen wordt geboren als Moslim...

En dankbaar?

----------


## H.P.Pas

> _Geplaatst door dutchSaliha_ 
> *Misschien heeft de duivel (Moge Allah Subhana Wa T'ala hem vervloeken) je verleid en weggesleept van het Ware Geloof.*





> _Geplaatst door dutchSaliha_ 
> *Of de Wil van Allah, je weet het niet...
> *


Net zo min als jij.
Kennelijk.



> _Geplaatst door dutchSaliha_ 
> * Ik werd warm vanbinnen, ik begon te stralen, mijn hart begon harder te kloppen. Bij iedere regel, bij elk vers, bij elk hoofdstuk, kreeg ik de neiging om te zeggen "ja dit klopt, dit is het Woord van God, van de Schepper"
> *


De waarheid is zelden aangenaam.



> _Geplaatst door dutchSaliha_ 
> *
> En dankbaar?*


  :argwaan:  Ik moet Hem *niet* dankbaar zijn ?

----------


## H.P.Pas

> _Geplaatst door sjaen_ 
> *Om jaloers op te kunnen worden:*


Meen je dat ? 



> Religion : dernier refuge de l'amour de soi.


Niks om jaloers op te zijn.

----------


## maartenn100

Ikzelf geef toe weinig af te weten van de koran, daar ik in de Europees-christelijke traditie ben opgegroeid. En ik moet zeggen dat in het Oude Testament, wat bij de Joden het boek 'Torah' heet, een aantal wijsheden bijeengebundeld staan, die echt wel inspirerend kunnen zijn, los van het Godsgeloof dat erbij wordt verteld. (Het lijkt me meer symbolische en allegorische taal te zijn).

Vooral de Wijsheidsboeken zoals: Spreuken van Salomo, Wijsheid van Jezus Sirach en Psalmen zijn boeken die een mens op het Goede Pad houden, zeg maar. Andere zaken zijn vooral vertellingen over hoe het volk van Isral zich door God liet leiden of juist niet. Volgens mij weinig interessant, tenzij literair.

Dit is volgens mij wel wereldliteratuur, maar de rest van de boeken uit het Oude Testament, zijn weinigzeggend, denk ik, voor mensen vandaag.

----------


## sjaen

> _Geplaatst door H.P.Pas_ 
> *Meen je dat ? 
> 
> Niks om jaloers op te zijn.*


Soms wel ja.

laatste schuilplaats van de liefde van zichzelf
WOW, Oscar Wilde?

----------


## dutchSaliha

> _Geplaatst door H.P.Pas_ 
> *Net zo min als jij.
> Kennelijk.
> 
> De waarheid is zelden aangenaam.
> 
>  Ik moet Hem niet dankbaar zijn ?*


 Alleen Allah Subhana Wa T'ala weet alles... Wij hebben soms geen kennis over wat, waarom, waneer en hoe Hij dingen doet. Maar Hij weet het.

Hoe bedoel je?

Nouja, ongelovig zijn lijkt me geen pretje, dus dan hoef je er ook niet dankbaar voor te zijn toch? Net alsof je net een ongeluk hebt gehad "ik ben je dankbaar, omdat je me hebt aangereden waardoor mijn beide benen geamputeert moesten worden en ik een enorme wiplash heb en voor de rest van mijn leven vol zit met littekens"

----------


## H.P.Pas

> _Geplaatst door dutchSaliha_ 
> *
> Nouja, ongelovig zijn lijkt me geen pretje, dus dan hoef je er ook niet dankbaar voor te zijn toch? Net alsof je net een ongeluk hebt gehad "ik ben je dankbaar, omdat je me hebt aangereden waardoor mijn beide benen geamputeert moesten worden en ik een enorme wiplash heb en voor de rest van mijn leven vol zit met littekens"
> [/color]*


Ach, benen. Een beetje geografische pech bij mijn geboorte en ze hadden een hafiz van me gemaakt.
Dat zou pas erg geweest zijn.

----------


## sjaen

> _Geplaatst door dutchSaliha_ 
> *Misschien heeft de duivel (Moge Allah Subhana Wa T'ala hem vervloeken) je verleid en weggesleept van het Ware Geloof. Iedereen wordt geboren als Moslim...
> *


Als Allah/God alles kan en er zonder hem niets kan gebeuren, hoe komt het dan dat de Duivel hem haat en vervloekt, en hem zijn vrienden afneemt? f God is het ermee eens, f hij is het er niet mee eens. Als hij het ermee eens is, doet de Duivel als hij hem vervloekt alleen maar wat hij moet doen, omdat hij alleen kan doen wat God wil. Derhalve is het niet de Duivel, maar God zelf die zichzelf vervloekt. 
Als hij het er niet mee eens is, is het niet waar dat hij Almachtig is.

Hoe verklaar jij voor jezelf dit gegeven?

----------


## dutchSaliha

> _Geplaatst door sjaen_ 
> *Als Allah/God alles kan en er zonder hem niets kan gebeuren, hoe komt het dan dat de Duivel hem haat en vervloekt, en hem zijn vrienden afneemt? f God is het ermee eens, f hij is het er niet mee eens. Als hij het ermee eens is, doet de Duivel als hij hem vervloekt alleen maar wat hij moet doen, omdat hij alleen kan doen wat God wil. Derhalve is het niet de Duivel, maar God zelf die zichzelf vervloekt. 
> Als hij het er niet mee eens is, is het niet waar dat hij Almachtig is.
> 
> Hoe verklaar jij voor jezelf dit gegeven?*


 Ik heb hier niet genoeg kennis over, dus kan de vraag niet beantwoorden.

----------


## dutchSaliha

> _Geplaatst door H.P.Pas_ 
> *Ach, benen. Een beetje geografische pech bij mijn geboorte en ze hadden een hafiz van me gemaakt.
> Dat zou pas erg geweest zijn.*


 hihi.. Nou dat weet ik niet.

----------


## IbnRushd

> _Geplaatst door sjaen_ 
> *Als Allah/God alles kan en er zonder hem niets kan gebeuren, hoe komt het dan dat de Duivel hem haat en vervloekt, en hem zijn vrienden afneemt? f God is het ermee eens, f hij is het er niet mee eens. Als hij het ermee eens is, doet de Duivel als hij hem vervloekt alleen maar wat hij moet doen, omdat hij alleen kan doen wat God wil. Derhalve is het niet de Duivel, maar God zelf die zichzelf vervloekt. 
> Als hij het er niet mee eens is, is het niet waar dat hij Almachtig is.
> 
> Hoe verklaar jij voor jezelf dit gegeven?*


De duivel haat of vervloekt Hem niet. De duivel haat de mensen.

----------


## sjaen

> _Geplaatst door IbnRushd_ 
> *De duivel haat of vervloekt Hem niet. De duivel haat de mensen.*


en wiens creatie is de duivel!!

----------


## IbnRushd

> _Geplaatst door sjaen_ 
> *en wiens creatie is de duivel!!*


Van de Schepper  :Smilie:

----------


## Tomas

> _Geplaatst door IbnRushd_ 
> *Van de Schepper *


Was dat per ongeluk? Of was het vanwege dezelfde reden als de christenen hebben verzonnen: Om de slechte (=mislukte) mensjes er uit te sorteren.

----------


## IbnRushd

> _Geplaatst door Tomas_ 
> *Was dat per ongeluk? Of was het vanwege dezelfde reden als de christenen hebben verzonnen: Om de slechte (=mislukte) mensjes er uit te sorteren.*


Nee, niet per ongeluk. Allah de Verhevene maakt nooit fouten. Maar lees de Koran na, of zoek op het internet voor het volledige verhaal  :Smilie:

----------


## Snowwhite

Goedenavond Therm

Ik had het over het stuitje = coccyx niet de endeldarm




> _Geplaatst door Thermopylae_ 
> *Goede middag Sneeuwwitje,
> 
> "Dat een tafsier opeens wel komt met het vrouwelijke element zegt natuurlijk niet zoveel. Dat is achteraf nog eens het manco aanvullen.
> Maar dat is niet Gods woord. In de genoemde verzen ontbreekt de eicel heel simpel, hetgeen in overeenkomst is met de wetenschappelijke geschriften waarover men kon beschikken in de 7e eeuw.*


????
Je zit hier toch wel lang genoeg op dit forum, dat je weet dat soennieten niet alleen met koran bewijs leveren maar ook met overleveringen. De genoemde tafsier van ibn kethier is gebaseerd op en een vers uit de koran en een hadith (overlevering). 

KORAN 76:2
(Verily, We have created man from Nutfah Amshaj,) 

UITLEG
meaning, mixed. The words Mashaj and Mashij mean something that is mixed together. 

HADITH 
Ibn `Abbas said concerning Allah's statement,


[  ]


(from Nutfah Amshaj,) "This means the fluid of the man and the fluid of the woman when they meet and mix.'' Then man changes after this from stage to stage, condition to condition and color to color. `Ikrimah, Mujahid, Al-Hasan and Ar-Rabi` bin Anas all made statements similar to this. They said, "Amshaj is the mixing of the man's fluid with the woman's fluid.''


Dat is niet achteraf een manco aanvullen Therm. Jij hebt je idee al gevormd van het stuk van die Marc, dat de eicel niet genoemd wordt. Over klakkeloos aannemen gesproken.

Het gegeven vers uit het stuk van Marc GAAT HELEMAAL NIET OVER ZAADCEL.

Dat moet je toch te denken geven over de betrouwbaarheid van het stuk. (en die crap sites ............) 

Snow

----------


## H.P.Pas

> _Geplaatst door dutchSaliha_ 
> *hihi.. Nou dat weet ik niet.*


  :aanwal:  Je giechelt en weet niet of dat wel erg is ?
Dan is te hopen dat je nooit een pienter leergierig zoontje toevertrouwd wordt.

----------


## maartenn100

Wat mij opvalt is dat de gelovigen niet zien dat ze elk een totaal andere god of totaal ander boek hier centraal stellen en daarmee hun stelling verdedigen.

Gelovigen, zien jullie niet van elkaar dat de ene de Tora centraal stelt en de andere zijn Koran? Zien jullie niet dat de ene Allah aanbidt en de andere JHWH die totaal andere teksten 'openbaarde'? Dat iemand een Triniteit aanbidt en het slinks doet lijken alsof het over Allah gaat, maar intellectueel oneerlijk als hij is, aan moet geven dat hij eigenlijk zijn profeet als Zoon van God ziet, want zo heeft die God aan hem geopenbaard????!!!????

Zijn jullie ziende blind en hebben jullie zand in de ogen, beste gelovigen?

Willen jullie zich blijvend blind en doof houden voor deze waarheid?

De ene spreekt vol devotie over de heilige geest en Jezus Christus en de ander wiens mond overloopt van Mohamed zijn profeet en Allah gaat daar gewoon aan voorbij alsof dat niet gebeurt!!!??? En jullie doen gewoon alsof jullie over volstrekt hetzelfde praten, maar toch vertellen jullie totaal andere zaken. 

Terwijl op dit zelfde forum nog iemand met hand en tand zit uit te leggen dat de Tora het heiligste boek is en getalsmatig van zulk een sublimiteit getuigt dat het wel Het boek der boeken is met Mozes en Abraham als te volgen gidsen.

Beste gelovigen zien jullie die verschillende openbaringen niet met verschillend opgelegde gebruiken van zogenaamd diezelfde God aan slechts drie hier opgesomde volkeren.


Zien jullie niet dat in onze multiculturele wereld volkeren plots na eeuwen gesoleerd in de eigen landen te hebben geleefd deze verschillende godenaanbiddingen elkaar ontmoeten? 

Overzien jullie niet het geheel en merken jullie niet op, gelovigen, dat enkel wetenschap en betrouwbaarheid in kennisonderzoek een maatstaf kan zijn in deze chaos aan zo van elkaar verschilend lijkende overleveringen? 

Zien jullie deze merkwaardige geschiedenis niet?

De Europese mens ziet dit het best. Hij ziet zijn land overspoeld worden met uitheemse goden en rituelen en aanbiddingen van alle slag. En het enige wat hem daar perspectief in houdt is wetenschap.

Blijkbaar willen je toch enkel geloven in jullie eigen verhaal en zijn jullie blind voor het bestaan van andere verhalen.
Blijkbaar geloven jullie enkel aan monothesme en zijn jullie onoprecht wanneer jullie het bestaan van volkeren in deze wereld die het Polythesme aanhingen als aanbidders van dezelfde god.

Blijkbaar willen jullie de 'andere' met zijn ander verhaal niet echt ontmoeten, uit schrik de eigen mythe gedeeltelijk te zullen moeten opgeven.

Ik had van gelovigen verwacht dat ze de het geheel zouden vaststellen en zien van: hmmm iedereen heeft het hier over een ander boek en over andere heiligen? Misschien klopt er toch iets niet?

Maar neen, elke indiaan brengt zijn eigen indianenverhaal om aan te tonen dat zijn zonnegod de ware is. Maar geeneen kijkt naar de andere Indiaan en diens andere goden en heiligen en begint aan een zelfkritisch onderzoek. (wat je van een gezond denkend mens zou verwachten).

Enkel de westerse mens ziet de verschillen en de gelijkenis.
Onderscheidt mythe van moraal of wijsheid.

Is het niet egostisch om enkel op je eigen stek te blijven en je niks aan te trekken aan wat andere culturen aan zinvols meebrachten? Als jij je kerk maar kan bouwen in dat nieuwe land en daar een land in dat land vormen om het blind verder te zetten? Of heb je toch een ruimere blik? Ontmoet je anderen echt en durf je je geloof of overtuigingen in vraag te stellen dankzij de ontmoeting met een medemens met andere verhalen?

----------


## sjaen

> _Geplaatst door IbnRushd_ 
> *Van de Schepper *



Hoe krijg je/jullie het voor mekaar om al die ongerijmdheden voor zoete koek te slikken?
Dit is niet beledigend bedoelt, ik vraag me dat oprecht af.

----------


## Rourchid

> _Geplaatst door Thermopylae_
> *Wat je wel hebt gedaan, is van de essentie van de discussie afleiden door het opvoeren van allerhande filosofen en het muggenziften over uitleg van woorden.
> *


Nogmaals : ik heb het verschil tussen wetenschap en pseudo-wetenschap uiteengezet.



> _Geplaatst door Thermopylae_
> *Nee dus. Zie boven. Ik ga slechts in op gegeven argument waarom men meent dat het bewijs is geveven dat God bestaat.
> Dus als men met argumenten onderbouwt aangeeft een bewijs dat God bestaat niet houdbaar te vinden, dat plaats men een geloof in de beklaagdenbank?!
> Gelovigen mogen stellen dat het bewijs is geleverd, maar mensen mogen de gegeven argumenten niet wegen?
> *


Er is gesteld dat de Koran niet dooor een mens geschreven is en voor het vergroten van je inzicht in het redeneren met negaties heb ik een beschouwing van Harvard-lawyer Noah Feldman geplaatst.

Jij maakt ervan dat gesteld zou zijn dat de Koran het bewijs is van het bestaan van Allah (s.w.t.) en borduurt daarop voort door middels het (tevergeefs) trachten te constateren van fouten in de Koran, te bewijzen dat Allah (s.w.t.) niet bestaat waarmee je de Islam in de beklaagdenbank plaatst binnen een "rechtsorde" waarin jij zowel officier van jusititie als rechter bent.



> _Geplaatst door Thermopylae_
> *Of het moet natuurlijk zijn, dat volgens jou alles in het leven openstaat voor discussie, en dat beweringen falsifieerbaar moeten zijn, behalve als het gaat om religie en opgevoerde argumenten m.b.t. religie.
> *


Nogmaals : er is een verschil tussen religie en metafysica.



> _Geplaatst door Thermopylae_
> *Nee. Zie: "quote: 
> Geplaatst door Charlus 
> Hoe stel je vast dat woorden niet van iemand anders dan god kunnen komen? 
> 
> IbnRushd: 
> 
> Dat onderscheid kan ik maken indien ik de Koran in zijn oorspronkelijke taal lees. 
> 
> ...


Ja, en?



> _Geplaatst door Thermopylae_
> *Maar bovendien, als de koran niet is geschreven door een mens, door wie dan wel? Jij gelooft niet, dat de koran van God is gegeven?
> Dus ik maak er niet van, dat de koran het bewijs is van God, dat wordt gesteld, en bovendien weet je heel goed, dat nogal wat gelovigen deze gedachte volgen. Dat mensen dat argument wegen, en niet houdbaar achten, is dat zo vreemd?
> *


Ik ben niet verantwoordelijk voor door jou gecreerde (virtuele) gelovigen.



> _Geplaatst door Thermopylae_
> *"Natuurlijk is religie metafysica, maar als je een zaak die eenvoudig te verifiren is, en falsifieerbaar is, niet wilt accepteren omdat dat niet zou voldoen aan allerhande regels van de logica, waarom dan wel iets honderd procent accepteren dat nooit (wetenschappelijk) bewezen is, als je zo kritisch bent?" 
> 
> Dat leek mij een heel logische vraag, en ik begrijp ook heel goed waarom je hebt ontweken daar antwoord op te geven.
> Overigens heb ik als antwoord op jouw reactie dat ik het woord metafysica verkeerd gebruik nog even het begrip metafysica voor je uitgewerkt. Geen antwoord daarop gekregen overigens, maar dat ben ik inmiddels wel gewend.
> *


Nogmaals: Ik heb aangegeven niet gentereseeerd te zijn in je pseudo-wetenschappelijk gezwatel.



> _Geplaatst door Thermopylae_
> *Zeker heb je je geleerdheid voortdurend getaleerd. Valt alleen op, dat je niet van al deze kennis gebruik hebt gemaakt, om even met argumenten mijn bewering te ontkrachten, als die inderdaad fout zou zijn.
> *


Nogmaals : Ik heb enkel de in mijn bezit zijnde e-books getaleerd.



> _Geplaatst door Thermopylae_
> *Nu alleen nog al deze kennis aanwenden, om mijn stelling te ontkrachten.
> *


Beveel de hond en blaf zelf!



> _Geplaatst door Thermopylae_
> *Maar goed het is duidelijk, je hebt steeds een antwoord vermeden op de voorliggende geconstateerde fouten, en dat zal ook niet komen.
> *


De Koran is volmaakt.



> _Geplaatst door Thermopylae_
> *Ik laat het dus maar verder hierbij.
> *


Ik hoop dat je je hier aan houdt want prikkers die menen dat hun referentiekader het enige referentiekader is, zijn er al teveel op dit forum.

Btw 
*Zombies* (the philosophical sort: this is not about voodoo) would be exactly like us in all physical and behavioural respects, but completely without consciousness. This seductive idea threatens the physicalist view of the world dominant in philosophy and science today. It has led a number of philosophers to reject physicalism and take up dualism.
Zombies and Consciousness, Robert Kirk, Oxford UP, pp. 256 [2005]

Scope : In this course, we will attempt to unravel the nature of consciousness, its provenance, and its function. We begin with an examination of the concept of the *zombie*, which functions effectively as a physical entity without consciousness. If a system can solve problems and process information without consciousness, of what value is consciousness? The question of ethics is raised if we consider that entities without consciousness cannot be judged for their actions. Could such an entity strive for moral improvement? The subject of consciousness is vast and varied and, as a philosophical problem, far from an easy solution. 
Consciousness and Its Implications (Twelve Lectures), Daniel N. Robinson. The Teaching Company, pp. 42 [2007]

----------


## Rourchid

> _Geplaatst door H.P.Pas_ 
> *Welnee.
> *


Je dominante stem is momenteel "rechtzinnige kromprater"?



> _Geplaatst door H.P.Pas_ 
> *Prilsaam glist de oude glonder
> door de groene gargelgloft
> met aan 't schoer de Olle Groevert,
> Stram als een schaluinen kroft.
> 
> 't Lijkt wie aan de wal z'n eek spriet
> als schoof 'n kroet vol oes voorbij
> maar al wie groeverts moeve poon ziet
> ...


Al ben ik oneindig veel intelligenter dan jij, ik heb natuurlijk niet jouw levenservaring?



> _Geplaatst door H.P.Pas_ 
> * Baas boven baas.*


Ik heb nooit geweten dat achter jouw nick The Library of Congress schuilgaat : je dominante stem is momenteel "megalomaanzieke prietprikker"?

Btw
1) The Library of Congress heeft de e-books niet als .pdf-files en/of djvu-files  :ego:  
2) The Library of Congress heeft de e-books niet op correcte wijze geclassificeerd (Philosophy of Knowledges!)  :ego:

----------


## Rourchid

> _Geplaatst door maartenn100_
> *Gelovigen, zien jullie niet van elkaar dat de ene de Tora centraal stelt en de andere zijn Koran? Zien jullie niet dat de ene Allah aanbidt en de andere JHWH die totaal andere teksten 'openbaarde'? Dat iemand een Triniteit aanbidt en het slinks doet lijken alsof het over Allah gaat, maar intellectueel oneerlijk als hij is, aan moet geven dat hij eigenlijk zijn profeet als Zoon van God ziet, want zo heeft die God aan hem geopenbaard????!!!????
> *


Zo een achthonderd jaar geleden hebben Joden en Moslims elkaar wederzijds erkend als monothesten.



> _Geplaatst door maartenn100_
> *Zijn jullie ziende blind en hebben jullie zand in de ogen, beste gelovigen?
> 
> Willen jullie zich blijvend blind en doof houden voor deze waarheid?
> *


Je projecteert je eigen probleem/problemen op anderen?



> _Geplaatst door maartenn100_
> *Terwijl op dit zelfde forum nog iemand met hand en tand zit uit te leggen dat de Tora het heiligste boek is en getalsmatig van zulk een sublimiteit getuigt dat het wel Het boek der boeken is met Mozes en Abraham als te volgen gidsen.
> *


Ja, en?



> _Geplaatst door maartenn100_
> *Beste gelovigen zien jullie die verschillende openbaringen niet met verschillend opgelegde gebruiken van zogenaamd diezelfde God aan slechts drie hier opgesomde volkeren.
> 
> 
> Zien jullie niet dat in onze multiculturele wereld volkeren plots na eeuwen gesoleerd in de eigen landen te hebben geleefd deze verschillende godenaanbiddingen elkaar ontmoeten? 
> *


Er is een wezenlijk verschil tussen etniciteit en religie.



> _Geplaatst door maartenn100_
> *Ik had van gelovigen verwacht dat ze de het geheel zouden vaststellen en zien van: hmmm iedereen heeft het hier over een ander boek en over andere heiligen? Misschien klopt er toch iets niet?
> *


Jouw analyserend vermogen is ver beneden de maat?



> _Geplaatst door maartenn100_
> *De Europese mens ziet dit het best. Hij ziet zijn land overspoeld worden met uitheemse goden en rituelen en aanbiddingen van alle slag. En het enige wat hem daar perspectief in houdt is wetenschap.
> *


De pese mens heeft met de wetenschappelijke vindingen gaskamers en Zyklon-B zes miljoen Joden vergast.




> _Geplaatst door maartenn100_
> *Blijkbaar willen je toch enkel geloven in jullie eigen verhaal en zijn jullie blind voor het bestaan van andere verhalen.
> Blijkbaar geloven jullie enkel aan monothesme en zijn jullie onoprecht wanneer jullie het bestaan van volkeren in deze wereld die het Polythesme aanhingen als aanbidders van dezelfde god.
> *


Het reguliere Christendom is geen monothesme.




> _Geplaatst door maartenn100_
> *Ik had van gelovigen verwacht dat ze de het geheel zouden vaststellen en zien van: hmmm iedereen heeft het hier over een ander boek en over andere heiligen? Misschien klopt er toch iets niet?
> *


Het Schrift leert de lessen van de Profeten (vzmh).



> _Geplaatst door maartenn100_
> * Enkel de westerse mens ziet de verschillen en de gelijkenis.
> Onderscheidt mythe van moraal of wijsheid.
> *


En om deze verlichte _westerse_ mensen voor hun onderscheidend vermogen te belonen met consumptieve geneugten is het niet zo erg dat er per dag 40.000 dodelijke slachtoffers vallen vanwege de _westerse_ economische roofmoord in de Derde Wereld?

----------


## Rourchid

> _Geplaatst door sjaen_
> *laatste schuilplaats van de liefde van zichzelf
> WOW, Oscar Wilde?
> *


Hoe een esoterie-addicte tracht piketpaaltjes te slaan om alweer een draad te laten eindigen in zowel vaag gezever over "kunst" als vaag gezever over universele "liefde". 

Btw
Encyclopedia of Occultism and Parapsychology; J. Gordon Melton. Gale Group, pp. 1949 [2001]



> _Geplaatst door sjaen_
> *Hoe krijg je/jullie het voor mekaar om al die ongerijmdheden voor zoete koek te slikken?
> Dit is niet beledigend bedoelt, ik vraag me dat oprecht af.
> *


Gelieve jouw inbeeldingen*** voor je te houden!

*** = zoals o.a. je inbeelden in staat te zijn tot ook maar enige oprechtheid.

----------


## H.P.Pas

> _Geplaatst door Rourchid_ 
> *
> Nogmaals : Ik heb enkel de in mijn bezit zijnde e-books getaleerd.
> 
> *


Kop op. Dat hoeft nog niet hopeloos te zijn.




> Then he opened me and looked down me, and clutched hold of my wrist, and then he hit me over the chest when I wasn't expecting it - a cowardly thing to do, I call it - and immediately afterwards butted me with the side of his head. After that, he sat down and wrote out a prescription, and folded it up and gave it me, and I put it in my pocket and went out. 
> I did not open it. I took it to the nearest chemist's, and handed it in. The man read it, and then handed it back. 
> He said he didn't keep it. 
> I said: 
> "You are a chemist?" 
> He said: 
> "I am a chemist. If I was a co-operative stores and family hotel combined, I might be able to oblige you. Being only a chemist hampers me." 
> I read the prescription. It ran: 
> "1 lb. beefsteak, with 1 pt. bitter beer every 6 hours. 1 ten-mile walk every morning. 1 bed at 11 sharp every night. And don't stuff up your head with things you don't understand." 
> *I followed the directions, with the happy result - speaking for myself - that my life was preserved, and is still going on.*

----------


## Snowwhite

Goodmorning therm,

Over de missende eicel:

76:2. Wij hebben de mens uit een *gemengde*  levenskiem geschapen en hebben hem horende en ziende gemaakt om hem op de proef te stellen. 

Imam Ahmed indicated in his book Al Musnad that a Jew passed by the Prophet Mohammed (PBUH) while he was addressing his companions. Some people from Quarish said; O Jew! This man proclaims that he is a prophet. The Jew said:  I will ask him of something no one knows except a prophet. He asked the prophet (PBUH);  O Mohammed! What is man created from? The Prophet (PBUH) said; O Jew! Man is created from both: mans fluid (nutfa) and womans fluid. The Jew said; This is said by those prophets before you. .

Al-Nutfah Al-Amhsaj 

In Arabic Amshaj means mixture and Al-Nutfah AI-Amshaj means a mixture of male and female germinal fluids or cells (Ref: 1A, 29/126-7: 2A, 2/195: 6A, 19/121: 7A, 6/418: 8A, 8/393; 9A, 2/454: 4D, 2/367). *All 
Islamic scholars unanimously agree*  on deriving this meaning from the above expression. This is evidently clear from the following quotation: 

"Verily We created Man from *mixture* of germinal drop" 
(Surah Ad-Dahr, Ayah 2) 

The interpretation of this Ayah to mean mixing of male and female gametes to form the Zygote. Al-Nutfah Al-Amhsaj is a peculiar combination of Nutfah, which is a noun referring to a single drop and AI-Amshaj an adjective, which is used in plural form. The grammatical rules of the language permit singular nouns or pronouns to be described by a singular adjective. Al-Amhsaj is a plural adjective used with the singular noun Al-Nutfah. After mixture of the male and female gametes, the Zygote still remains "Nutfah" and in this context the word "Al-Nutfah Al-Amhsaj" will mean a combination of many things mixed in a single drop (Nutfah) i.e., the maternal and paternal chromosomes with their genetic material and other contents of the Cell. "Amshaj" is a plural adjective capable of agreeing with the concept of Nutfah being a multi-faceted single entity. 

We zien dus, dat het stuk van Marc al 2 fouten heeft:

1 hij heeft maain daafiq verwisseld met nutfah

2 Hij beweert dat er nergens de inbreng van de vrouwelijk eicel wordt genoemd.

Trek je conclusies!

Die lui halen alles uit de kast om "islamisering" te stoppen. Inclusief leugens. Als het zo evident was, dat de koran een plagiaat zou zijn, dan hoeven ze ook niet continu met leugens en verdraaiingen te komen.

En voor mij is het ook een bewijs dat je wel degelijk klakkeloos van anderen overneemt. Als je zelf de koran had bestudeert was je zelf wel op aya 76:2 uitgekomen (nutfah amshaj).

Kijk, toen ik bewijzen zocht voor de hoofddoek in de bijbel, ging ik niet zoeken op islamitische sites. Nee ik ben naar wel 30 christelijke sites gegaan, hun verhaal, hun ervaringen, hun exeges lezen en niet de mijne.

Simpel gesteld: als je wil weten hoe brood rijst, ga je dan naar de bakker of naar de slager?

Groetjes van Sneeuwwitje

Moge Allah SWT mijn fouten vergeven Amien

----------


## Snowwhite

Assalamoe aleikoem




> _Geplaatst door dutchSaliha_ 
> *Ik was al Christelijk, daarom geloofde ik in 'een' god. Nu een zoektocht begon ik te kijken waarom en wat ik geloofde. Ik las de Koran en voelde  dat God/Allah bestaat! Ik werd warm vanbinnen, ik begon te stralen, mijn hart begon harder te kloppen. Bij iedere regel, bij elk vers, bij elk hoofdstuk, kreeg ik de neiging om te zeggen "ja dit klopt, dit is het Woord van God, van de Schepper"
> Een soortgelijke reactie kreeg ik waneer ik een uitspraak van de Profeet Mohammed salla allahu aleyhi wa sallam las. Zo mooi! Duidelijk de woorden van een Profeet!
> Ik begon verder te lezen, over het Christendom ook, en voelde me steeds minder thuis in de kerk. Ik kreeg het gevoel dat er iets ernstig mis was en dat er ook iets miste. En dat vond ik in de Islaam.
> 
> Dus, door mijn gevoel/vrouwlijke intuitie/fitra *


En deze zijn voor jou:

 

Sneeuwwitje

----------


## Charlus

> _Geplaatst door Rourchid_ 
> <...>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Geplaatst door sjaen_ 
> Hoe krijg je/jullie het voor mekaar om al die ongerijmdheden voor zoete koek te slikken?
> Dit is niet beledigend bedoelt, ik vraag me dat oprecht af.
> ...


De vraag van Sjaen vind ik anders ook heel interessant. Een deel van de zelfdeceptie: het geloof zo ingewikkeld mogelijk voordoen onder het mom van: iets wat heel moelijk is, moet wel waar zijn. Niet-gelovigen snappen het gewoon niet, die zijn (nog) te beperkt van geest. Later zullen ze wel tot inzicht komen, zoals dat bij de gelovige ook is gebeurd.
De Islam heeft dan nog als bonus Arabisch als brontaal, de volgens kenners tegelijkertijd prachtigste en meest onvertaalbare taal ter wereld. Komt dat even mooi uit ihgv. manifeste waanzin... De vertaling deugt gewoon niet.

----------


## Snowwhite

Ha die Maarten,

Dit is wel een duidelijk stukje voor jou:

*1. Er zijn profeten gestuurd naar iedere natie* 

a.De Glorieuze Qoer'aan zegt in Surah Fatir, hoofdstuk 35, vers 24

". En er was geen volk, of er verkeerde onder hen een waarschuwer" [Qoer'aan 35:24]

b. Eenzelfde boodschap wordt herhaald in Surah Rad, hoofdstuk 13, vers 7

".en voor elk volk is er een leider (profeet)" [Qoer'aan 13:7]

*2. Er worden alleen verhalen van enkele profeten aangehaald in de Qoer'aan* 

a. Allah zegt in Surah Nisa, hoofstuk 4, vers 164

"En (Wij zonden) Boodschappers waarover Wij jou waarlijk reeds verhaald hebben en (Wij zonden) Boodschappers waarover Wij jou niet verhaald hebben." [Qoer'aan 4:164].

b. Eenzelfde boodschap wordt herhaald in Surah Ghafir, hoofdstuk 40, vers 78

"En voorzeker, Wij hebben vr jou Boodschappers gezonden. Over sommigen hebben Wij jou verteld en over sommigen hebben Wij jou niet verteld." [Qoer'aan 40:78]

*3. In de Qoer'aan worden 25 profeten van God bij naam genoemd.* 

Bij naam, worden in de Qoer'aan alleen maar 25 profeten van God genoemd, onder andere Adam, Noah, Abraham, Mozes, Jezus, Mohammed (saws)

*4. Er waren meer dan 124.000 profeten van God.* 

Volgens de Profeet Mohammed (saws) waren er meer dan 124.000 profeten gezonden naar deze wereld.

*5. Alle vorige profeten waren alleen voor hun eigen volk gezonden.* 

Alle profeten die kwamen voor de Profeet Mohammed (saws), waren alleen maar gezonden voor hun eigen volk en ze moesten worden gevolgd voor een bepaalde periode.

Surah Ali Imran, hoofdstuk 3, vers 49

"En als een Boodschapper voor de Kinderen van Israel,.." [Qoer'aan 3:49]

*6. Mohammed (saws), de laatste boodschapper van God* 

De Profeet Mohammed (saws) is de laatste en finale boodschapper van de Almachtige God. Het staat vermeld in Surah Ahzab, hoofdstuk 33, vers 40

"Mohammed is niet de vader van n van jullie mannen, maar hij is de Boodschapper van Allah en de laatste van de Profeten. En Allah is Alwetend over alle zaken." [Qoer'aan 33:40]

*7. De Profeet Mohammed (saws) is gezonden naar de gehele mensheid.* 

Omdat de Profeet Mohammed (saws) de laatste en finale Boodschapper is, werd hij niet alleen gezonden voor de Moslims van Arabi, maar hij was gezonden voor de gehele mensheid.

a. Het staat in Surah Anbiya, hoofdstuk 21, vers 107:

"En Wij hebben jou (O Mohammed) slechts gezonden als een barmhartigheid voor de werelden." [Qoer'aan 21:107]

b. Eenzelfde boodschap wordt herhaald in Surah Saba, hoofdstuk 34, vers 28

"En Wij hebben jou niet anders gezonden dan aan de gehele mensheid en als een verkondiger van verheugende tijdingen en als een waarschuwer. Maar de meeste mensen weten het niet." [Qoer'aan 34:28]

c. Het staat vermeldt in: Sahih Boekharie, volume 1, Boek van Salaah, hoofdstuk 56, hadith no. 429.

Overgeleverd door Jabir bin Abdullah, Allah's Boodschapper (saws) zei: "Elke Profeet alleen maar naar zijn eigen natie gezonden maar ik ben gezonden naar de gehele mensheid."

----------


## maartenn100

> _Geplaatst door Rourchid_ 
> *Zo een achthonderd jaar geleden hebben Joden en Moslims elkaar wederzijds erkend als monothesten.*


* 

Ja, maar hun goden verschilden, Rourchid. Jezus profeteerde dat het bvb. niet 'oog om oog' was, zoals in het Oude Testament werd verkondigd, maar:

 Jullie hebben gehoord dat er gezegd is: Oog om oog en tand om tand. Maar Ik zeg jullie een zaak* niet uit te vechten met iemand die je kwaad heeft gedaan. Maar als iemand jou een klap op je rechterwang geeft, houd hem dan ook de andere voor. Als iemand een geding tegen je aanspant om je hemd te krijgen, geef hem dan ook je jas. Als iemand je dwingt hem een mijl te begeleiden, ga er dan twee met hem mee. Geef aan wie jou iets vraagt, en wend je niet af als iemand van je wil lenen.
Jullie hebben gehoord dat er gezegd is: U zult uw naaste liefhebben en uw vijand haten. Maar Ik zeg jullie: heb je vijanden lief en bid voor wie je vervolgen, dan zullen jullie kinderen worden van je Vader in de hemel, want die laat zijn zon opgaan over slechten en goeden, en Hij laat het regenen over rechtvaardigen en onrechtvaardigen. (Math. 38-46) 

De Messias of Jezus van het NT uit de bijbel (Isa van Marjam volgens de Koran) geeft de mensen andere regels van Zijn God dan de joden deden. Ook in de Koran worden andere zaken aangeraden aan de mensen dan wat Jezus hier vertelt.

Dat bewijst dat het niet over God gaat, maar een geschiedenis van moreel of ethisch handelen die door leiders als Jezus wordt geadviseerd.
Hoe goed leven?

Daar komt het telkens op neer. 








Geplaatst door Rourchid Je projecteert je eigen probleem/problemen op anderen?


Neen, dat doe ik niet. Ik heb het ook over de hindoes, de boedhisten, talloze indianenstammen met hun vele goden en godinnen. Over de Oude Grieken, de Scandinavische landen en hun goden, de Romeinen.
Ga je dat blijven negeren Rourchid? Of wil je het enkel weer terugbrengen op de drie monothestische godsdiensten die elkaar eeuwen hebben naar het leven gestaan (slechts door hun religie en omwille van niks anders) en nu plots gaan doen tegenover de neutrale observeerder (de Verlichte westerse mens) alsof ze het eigenlijk alle drie over hetzelfde hebben? Er klopt effectief heel wat niet. De koran stelt ook duidelijk andere zaken over Isa van Marjam (Jezus). Daar wordt Jezus niet als de Zoon van God geopenbaard? Wil je daar iets over zeggen (wellicht niet)? Waarom stelt God in de bijbel dat Jezus zijn zoon is? Hebben de christenen dat totaal verkeerd gehoord?










Geplaatst door Rourchid Er is een wezenlijk verschil tussen etniciteit en religie.


.

Heb je gelijk in, maar meestal hangt het samen omdat religie door traditie en cultuur wordt overgeleverd en met de paplepel meegegeven, van vader op zoon en van moeder op dochter. Dus er is een heel nauwe band vast te stellen tussen religie en etniciteit.

(bvb. Chinezen zijn doorgaans geen moslims en Boedhisten vind je minder in Noord-Afrika)








Geplaatst door Rourchid Jouw analyserend vermogen is ver beneden de maat?


Vind ik wat flauw eerlijk gezegd.





Geplaatst door Rourchid De pese mens heeft met de wetenschappelijke vindingen gaskamers en Zyklon-B zes miljoen Joden vergast.


Je focust je op een gruwel in de westerse geschiedenis waar de westerse mens nog met walging en berouw op terugkijkt. Neen, dankzij die wetenschap, kan jij, Rourshid, wanneer je ziek bent snel en goed geholpen worden. Vanuit het Midden-Oosten vliegen sheiken en hooggeplaatsten over om in Europese ziekenhuizen te worden behandeld. Wetenschap is verbetering op vlak van geneeskunde, gezondheid, enz. 
Uiteraard kan je met een mes je maaltijd bereiden of er iemand mee doden. Maar het is niet omdat er slachtoffers zijn gevallen dat keukenmessen slecht zijn. Wetenschap is goed in handen van verstandige mensen.







Geplaatst door Rourchid Het reguliere Christendom is geen monothesme.


Ha? Hoezo? De Paus, de spreekbuis van de Katholieke kerk heeft het nochthans over monothesme als hij over het Christendom spreekt. Misschien zit je er hier toch wel naast, beste Rourshid.






Geplaatst door Rourchid Het Schrift leert de lessen van de Profeten (vzmh).


 Neen, Jezus was geen profeet volgens de bijbel, maar de Zoon van God. God die mens geworden is.
Dat staat er letterlijk zo in. De Koran vertelt anders en heeft het inderdaad over Isa als n van de profeten.





Geplaatst door Rourchid En om deze verlichte westerse mensen voor hun onderscheidend vermogen te belonen met consumptieve geneugten is het niet zo erg dat er per dag 40.000 dodelijke slachtoffers vallen vanwege de westerse economische roofmoord in de Derde Wereld?


*Uiteraard maken mensen fouten, maar er bestaat ook:
ontwikkelingshulp. Jaarlijks stroomt ongemeen veel geld en goederen naar derde wereldlanden. Andersom is die stroom niet te merken (niet dat dat hoeft). Projecten allerhande worden daar opgezet. Westerse bedrijven gaan naar daar om er een win-winsituatie van te maken, zodat mensen daar aan lonen kunnen werken die in hun leefwereld zeer hoog zijn, (en naar onze maatstaven zeer laag). 
Akkoord, er gebeuren foute dingen, maar er zijn ook strenge regelgevingen, die dat moeten beletten.

Het heeft een proberend karakter, Rourshid.
En ik raad je aan op een ethische manier naar waarheid te zoeken ipv je eigen grote gelijk pers willen bewezen te zien.
Op een ethische manier naar waarheid zoeken wil zeggen: feiten aanvaarden en je overtuigingen daarmee kunnen veranderen.

----------


## Tomas

> _Geplaatst door maartenn100_ 
> 
> ..en nu plots gaan doen tegenover de neutrale observeerder (de Verlichte westerse mens) alsof ze het eigenlijk alle drie over hetzelfde hebben? Er klopt effectief heel wat niet.


Ehm. Dit is in essentie waarom discussieren met gelovigen over hun religie zinloos is. Ze hebben zelf namelijk niet door -ook niet na herhaald uitleggen- dat ze de betekenis van het woord "God" constant veranderen. In n en dezelfde redenering verandert het van "Hetgeen dat de Big Bang in gang heeft gezet", via "Het gemiddelde waar de monotheisten uit het midden-oosten in geloven" tot "De jaloerse halfgod die vrouwen met hoofdoekjes op wil zien". Het heeft weinig tot geen zin om daar logisch mee te redeneren, heb ik ervaren.

----------


## IbnRushd

> _Geplaatst door sjaen_ 
> *Hoe krijg je/jullie het voor mekaar om al die ongerijmdheden voor zoete koek te slikken?
> Dit is niet beledigend bedoelt, ik vraag me dat oprecht af.*


Het is voor _jou_ onbegrijpelijk en derhalve ongerijmd. Lees maar eerst de Koran. Daar wordt echt veel uitgelegd. Je zou eerst het doel v/d mensen moeten weten. Bovendien zijn de plannen van Allah voor de mensen en djins ondoorgrondelijk. En hiermee is bijna alles gezegd.

----------


## Tomas

> _Geplaatst door IbnRushd_ 
> Lees maar eerst de Koran. Daar wordt echt veel uitgelegd.


Ik begrijp niet hoe je dat kunt volhouden. Nee, daar wordt dus niks in uitgelegd. Als je de Koran leest, krijg je de kriebels. Dan volgt buiten de Koran een nuancerende uitleg die voor de een als volkomen onzin ervaren wordt en door een enkeling blijkbaar als logisch. Nee, hoe kun je met droge ogen beweren dat de Koran het wel even uitlget. Het is het meest onbegrijpelijke boek dat ik ken. En voor je het stelt: dat het daarin uitblinkt maakt het niet goddelijk, nee. Dan zou rourchild ook goddelijk zijn. En dat ie dat niet is weet jij zelfs.

----------


## maartenn100

> _Geplaatst door Tomas_ 
> *Ehm. Dit is in essentie waarom discussieren met gelovigen over hun religie zinloos is. Ze hebben zelf namelijk niet door -ook niet na herhaald uitleggen- dat ze de betekenis van het woord "God" constant veranderen. In n en dezelfde redenering verandert het van "Hetgeen dat de Big Bang in gang heeft gezet", via "Het gemiddelde waar de monotheisten uit het midden-oosten in geloven" tot "De jaloerse halfgod die vrouwen met hoofdoekjes op wil zien". Het heeft weinig tot geen zin om daar logisch mee te redeneren, heb ik ervaren.*


Ja, Tomas, ik hoop altijd dat eerlijke verwijzingen naar teksten of citaten gelovigen hun mening kan doen bijstellen en een meer op waarheid gestoelde visie doen ontwikkelen. 
Een gezond denkend mens moet zijn eigen denken immers aanpassen aan feiten, consistente verwijzingen naar citaten en teksten.

Het probleem bij gelovigen is dat ze enkel die citaten en teksten eruitpikken die hun gelijk ondersteunen.

Ik heb hier nog niemand horen citeren uit de Bhagavatgita, of het Tibetaanse Dodenboek. Over Thor met de Hamer wordt geen woord gerept (want dat meergodendom past niet in het monothestisch kraampje der gelovigen).

Neen enkel verwijzen naar zaken die hun eigen gelijk bevestigen en blind blijven voor tegenbewijzen, zo blijven dogma's in stand.



Ons credo luidt alleszins: als jouw geloof weerlegd kan worden met tegenbewijzen, klopt er iets niet aan.
Het gaat hem dus niet enkel om (selectief) bewijzen aan te dragen die in het kraam passen. Het komt er vooral op aan overeind te blijven bij tegenbewijzen.

Maar ja, die negeert men telkens weer. En onder de neus gaan wrijven doe je niet bij fatsoenlijke mensen, denk ik dan.

----------


## IbnRushd

> _Geplaatst door Tomas_ 
> *Ik begrijp niet hoe je dat kunt volhouden. Nee, daar wordt dus niks in uitgelegd. Als je de Koran leest, krijg je de kriebels. Dan volgt buiten de Koran een nuancerende uitleg die voor de een als volkomen onzin ervaren wordt en door een enkeling blijkbaar als logisch. Nee, hoe kun je met droge ogen beweren dat de Koran het wel even uitlget. Het is het meest onbegrijpelijke boek dat ik ken. En voor je het stelt: dat het daarin uitblinkt maakt het niet goddelijk, nee. Dan zou rourchild ook goddelijk zijn. En dat ie dat niet is weet jij zelfs.*


Oh, ik heb er geen moeite mee. Misschien een taalcursus voor jou? Ik weet niet.

----------


## Thermopylae

> _Geplaatst door Rourchid_ 
> *Nogmaals : ik heb het verschil tussen wetenschap en pseudo-wetenschap uiteengezet.
> 
> Er is gesteld dat de Koran niet dooor een mens geschreven is en voor het vergroten van je inzicht in het redeneren met negaties heb ik een beschouwing van Harvard-lawyer Noah Feldman geplaatst.
> 
> Jij maakt ervan dat gesteld zou zijn dat de Koran het bewijs is van het bestaan van Allah (s.w.t.) en borduurt daarop voort door middels het (tevergeefs) trachten te constateren van fouten in de Koran, te bewijzen dat Allah (s.w.t.) niet bestaat waarmee je de Islam in de beklaagdenbank plaatst binnen een "rechtsorde" waarin jij zowel officier van jusititie als rechter bent.
> 
> Nogmaals : er is een verschil tussen religie en metafysica.
> 
> ...



Beste Rourchid, weest gerust, ik ga verder niet inhoudelijk in op je antwoorden, die overigens weer uitblinken in het ontwijken van de kern van de zaak.
En opmerking wil ik echter nog even maken.
Je schreef: 

Geplaatst door Rourchid: 

"Metafysica is de leer van het bovenzinnelijke en is niet hetzelfde als religie (= geloofsleer).
Dat er verschil is tussen metafysica en religie kun je gewoon met de behulp van een woordenboekje Nederlands vaststellen.
Ook een indicatie van het verschil tussen metafysica en religie is waar te nemen in bijvoorbeeld de publicaties van Oxford University Press en het verschil is doorgevoerd in mijn "enorme literatuurlijst" .
Je blijft dus hangen in de sfeer van zwatelen omdat je dus echt niet weet waar je het over hebt."

Daarop mijn reactie:

"Onder metafysica verstaat men de wijsgerige leer die niet de realiteit onderzoekt zoals we die ervaren door middel van onze uiterlijke zintuigen (zoals de fysica), maar datgene wat boven de materie uitgaat.
Het bovenzinnelijke; metafysisch, geestelijk, niet waarneembaar, in het bijzonder het goddelijke.
Zoals God bijvoorbeeld?!

Meestal wordt de filosofie onderverdeeld in drie grote deelgebieden: de kennisleer, de metafysica en de ethisch-normatieve filosofie. 

De metafysica, is dus de leer van het "zijn". Het bestaat uit ontologie (wat is zijn? waarom is er iets en niet niets?) en zgn. bijzondere metafysica, die op zijn beurt bestaat uit kosmologie (waar zijn we? waar komen we vandaan?), wijsgerige antropologie (wat is de mens?) en theologie (studie van religie). 
He, dat is ook toevallig, hadden we het niet net over God en Godsbewijzen?!"

Daarop heb je geen antwoord gegeven.

in een latere reactie schreef je:

"Het gevolg van het inbrengen van voornoemde stellingname is dat je in deze draad, net zoals in andere draden op dit forum, een discussie/debat met jezelf voert; het is een en al een lange monoloog waarin je inmiddels ook gesteld hebt dat metafysica en religie een en hetzelfde zijn." 

"Mijn antwoord:

"Tja, dat jij niet met argumenten kan komen, kan ik niet helpen.
Andere forummers zijn wel met argumenten gekomen.
Maar voor jou is waarschijnlijk een discussie waar je geen tegenargumenten kunt vinden een debat of monoloog.
Inderdaad stelde je op basis van je tactiek, om het over alles te hebben behalve over hetgeen dat ter discussie stond:

'Metafysica is de leer van het bovenzinnelijke en is niet hetzelfde als religie (= geloofsleer).
Dat er verschil is tussen metafysica en religie kun je gewoon met de behulp van een woordenboekje Nederlands vaststellen." 

Als je zelf een woordenboekje Nederlands ter hand had genomen,
dan kunnen lezen: bovenzinnelijk: behorende tot een orde van dingen boven het bereik van de zinnen, metafysisch, geestelijk, niet waarneembaar, in het bijzonder met betrekking tot het goddelijke!
Ook hier sla je de plank dus mis. Maar belangrijker, ook hier tekent het patroon zich af, je ontwijkt een antwoord, en leidt de gedachten van die vraag waarop geen antwoord hebt of wilt geven af, door te stellen dat ik het woord metafysica verkeerd zou gebruiken" 

Je schreef, in een Nederlands woordenboekje kun je vinden dat metafysica en godsdienst niet hetzelfde is. Ik geef de tekst van de Dikke Van Dale, waaruit blijkt dat je plank finaal misslaat. Ik geef een uitwerking waaruit de plaats en doel van de metafysica blijkt, waaruit blijkt dat je er volledig naast zit, ook eenvoudig op internet of in een goede encyclopedie te vinden, maar je blijft dus volhouden, dat je gelijk hebt!
Dat geeft al aan, dat er voor jou maar n waarheid is; jouw waarheid!Het is wel triest, dat je niet het fatsoen en de "grootheid" als mens hebt, om als je iemand aanpakt op zijn vermeende verkeerde gebruik van een woord/betekenis, te weigeren dat te erkennen nu is aangetoond dat je er zelf finaal naast zit.

----------


## H.P.Pas

> _Geplaatst door IbnRushd_ 
> *Oh, ik heb er geen moeite mee.*


  :jammer:  Ibn, Ibn toch...

nieuw in de kleren ?

----------


## sjaen

> _Geplaatst door Rourchid_ 
> *Hoe een esoterie-addicte tracht piketpaaltjes te slaan om alweer een draad te laten eindigen in zowel vaag gezever over "kunst" als vaag gezever over universele "liefde". 
> 
> Btw
> Encyclopedia of Occultism and Parapsychology; J. Gordon Melton. Gale Group, pp. 1949 [2001]
> 
> Gelieve jouw inbeeldingen* voor je te houden!
> 
> * = zoals o.a. je inbeelden in staat te zijn tot ook maar enige oprechtheid.*


Waarom zou ik deze draad willen eindigen, slaat werkelijk nergens op.

Btw 
Als je me zo nodig in een hokje wilt plaatsen moet ik je teleurstellen; zelfs het esoterie label wens ik mezelf niet op te plakken.

----------


## Thermopylae

> _Geplaatst door Snowwhite_ 
> *Goedenavond Therm
> 
> Ik had het over het stuitje = coccyx niet de endeldarm
> 
> 
> 
> ????
> Je zit hier toch wel lang genoeg op dit forum, dat je weet dat soennieten niet alleen met koran bewijs leveren maar ook met overleveringen. De genoemde tafsier van ibn kethier is gebaseerd op en een vers uit de koran en een hadith (overlevering). 
> ...


Goedmiddag Sneeuwwitje.

Ik heb begrepen dat je het stuitje bedoelde. Op het plaatje zijn echter geen ribben weergegeven - die zitten ook niet zo laag - dus we hebben geen richtpunt. Vandaar de endeldarm genoemd, omdat we die kunnen zien, en weten dat die 15 tot 20 cm lang is. Derhalve behoef je alleen maar een rolmaat op de hoogte van de anus te houden en 20 cm af te 
passen, om te zien, dat op die hoogte beslist geen ribben zitten. 
Ook is op het plaatje te zien, dat als je een lineaal hrizontaal waterpas op het zaadblaasje zou leggen, deze uitkomt bij de bil, slechts iets hoger dan daar waar de bil zich vormt bij het bovenbeen. Ook dan te voelen en te zien, daar zijn geen ribben. Ook heb ik het nog eens nagevraagd bij een vriend die fysiotherpeut is, maar ook zijn mening is, de ribben zitten een stuk hoger. Zoals je weet zijn fysiotherapeuten heel goed in de menselijke anatomie.



Inderdaad heb ik inmiddels het nodige bijgeleerd over de islam.
Natuurlijk mogen gelovigen voor zichzelf vaststellen, dat naast de koran de overlevering, en uitleg deeluitmaken van het bewijs.
Katholieken hebben ook aangenomen, dat de paus onfeilbaar is, inzake geloofszaken. Maar is dat daarom ook zo?
We hebben het nu over het woord van God. De overlevering en uitleg/interpretatie zijn afkomstig van de mens. 
Dat ik na het lezen van dat stuk van die Marc mijn mening al heb gevormd, is pertinent onjuist. Ik lees altijd diverse bronnen, vergelijk deze en zoek allerlei info, op te bekijken of de beweringen juist zijn. 
Ook schrijf je, dat het bedoelde vers helemaal niet over eicel of sperma gaan. 86:5 Laat de mens derhalve overwegen waaruit hij geschapen werd. 86:6 Hij werd uit een stromende vloeistof geschapen, 86:7 Welke voortkomt van tussen de ruggegraat en de ribben.
Als je een beschrijving geeft hoe een mens tot stand komt, en er wordt gesproken over "stromende vloeistof" dan is het meest voor de handliggende, dat sperma bedoeld wordt, zij het wat dichterlijk omschreven. Volgens jou, wordt echter met deze vloeistof niet sperma bedoeld. Dan zou ik graag weten, wat deze stof dan wel is. Bovendien, is de opmerking dat er sperma aan te pas komt, nog correct, maar ik zou niet weten welke "vloeistof" nodig is om tot een vrucht te komen. Zonder sperma zal het in ieder geval niet lukken.
Bovendien ontstaat een vrucht slechts door versmelting van eicel en zaadcel.
Dus geen eicel genoemd, en volgens jou dus ook geen sperma genoemd.

Groet, Therm

----------


## sjaen

> _Geplaatst door IbnRushd_ 
> *Het is voor jou onbegrijpelijk en derhalve ongerijmd.*


*

Klopt






Lees maar eerst de Koran. Daar wordt echt veel uitgelegd.


Ik heb verschillende pogingen gedaan en ben er min of meer in geslaagd. Blijft onbegrijpelijk en onredelijk.





Je zou eerst het doel v/d mensen moeten weten.


Kun je iets specifieker zijn?!






Bovendien zijn de plannen van Allah voor de mensen en djins ondoorgrondelijk.


Nou dan kunnen alle heilige boeken de plee in icl. die van de profeten, apostelen etc. etc. 






En hiermee is bijna alles gezegd.


*dacht het ook.

----------


## IbnRushd

> _Geplaatst door sjaen_ 
> *
> Kun je iets specifieker zijn?!*


Ht hoofddoel v/d mensen/djins is het erkennen van de eenheid van Allah en Hem gehoorzamen in alle facetten die geopenbaard zijn aan de Boodschapper.




> _Geplaatst door sjaen_ 
> *
> Nou dan kunnen alle heilige boeken de plee in icl. die van de profeten, apostelen etc. etc.*


Waarom? Waarom moet jij alles weten wat Gods plannen zijn? Hetgeen wat wij moeten weten staat duidelijk in de Koran.




> _Geplaatst door sjaen_ 
> *
> dacht het ook.*


Wat begrijp je nou niet? Wat is er onlogisch aan de schepping van de duivel? Kun je me dat helder vertellen?

----------


## H.P.Pas

> _Geplaatst door IbnRushd_ 
> *
> Wat begrijp je nou niet? Wat is er onlogisch aan de schepping van de duivel? Kun je me dat helder vertellen?*


De duivel is in de schepping belast met de kwaliteitscontrole; hij beproeft het menselijk geloof.
Zodoende kan het gebeuren dat mensen door de duivel (Moge Allah Subhana Wa T'ala hem vervloeken) weggesleept worden van het Ware Geloof. Dit gebeurt echter alleen als Allah het wil. De duivel is dus redundant, de uitslag van de beproeving staat van tevoren al vast.
De mens die, overeenkomstig Allah's wil, in ongeloof vervalt, wachteen eeuwige bestraffing, zoals de Koran niet moe wordt ons te verzekeren, dit ongeacht alle verdiensten die zij verder nog mogen hebben. 

It may seem a system, but there is madness in it.

----------


## Tomas

> _Geplaatst door IbnRushd_ 
> *Oh, ik heb er geen moeite mee. Misschien een taalcursus voor jou? Ik weet niet.*


Liegen om je geloof. Geen fraai gezicht.

----------


## H.P.Pas

> _Geplaatst door Tomas_ 
> *Liegen om je geloof.*


Erger. 
Uit hovaardij.

----------


## IbnRushd

> _Geplaatst door H.P.Pas_ 
> *De duivel is in de schepping belast met de kwaliteitscontrole; hij beproeft het menselijk geloof.
> Zodoende kan het gebeuren dat mensen door de duivel (Moge Allah Subhana Wa T'ala hem vervloeken) weggesleept worden van het Ware Geloof. Dit gebeurt echter alleen als Allah het wil. De duivel is dus redundant, de uitslag van de beproeving staat van tevoren al vast.
> De mens die, overeenkomstig Allah's wil, in ongeloof vervalt, wachteen eeuwige bestraffing, zoals de Koran niet moe wordt ons te verzekeren, dit ongeacht alle verdiensten die zij verder nog mogen hebben. 
> 
> It may seem a system, but there is madness in it.*


Twee fouten:

Dat Allah (swt) alles weet wil niet per se zeggen dat Hij het (dwalen v/h pad van Allah (swt)) zo _gewild_ heeft.

Er is geen madness in het systeem. Simpel gezegd, omdat zowel jij, ik als de rest v/d mensen niet weten wat het werkelijke systeem is achter de schepping en het doel v/d duivel. 

En wat betreft degenen die goed doen, maar vanwege de onduidelijkheden omtrent de gezonden (geopenbaarde) boeken, in ongeloof vallen, daarover kan alleen Allah swt een oordeel geven. Voorwaar, Allah is de Meest Rechtvaardige.  :student:  

Mensen die al van te voren een besluit hebben genomen om niet in een Schepper te geloven, en geen enkele godsdienst insluiten noch (dus) serieus op zoek gaan, die behoren na hun dood al te weten wat ze te wachten staan.  :Smilie:

----------


## IbnRushd

> _Geplaatst door Tomas_ 
> *Liegen om je geloof. Geen fraai gezicht.*


Liegen om je gezicht te redden, is inderdaad geen fraai gezicht. Foei, niet meer liegen, pseudo-orakel. 

Wil je de Koran lezen, ga dan Arabisch leren. Werkelijk, de vertaalde Koran(s) zijn niet de Woorden van Allah.

----------


## dutchSaliha

> _Geplaatst door H.P.Pas_ 
> * Je giechelt en weet niet of dat wel erg is ?
> Dan is te hopen dat je nooit een pienter leergierig zoontje toevertrouwd wordt.*


 Het is meer dat ik geen idee heb wat hafiz is, maar ik dacht dat ik het wist en daarom "giechelde" ik.

Hmm een zoontje die op z'n vader lijkt is ook niet erg

----------


## Tomas

> _Geplaatst door IbnRushd_ 
> *Liegen om je gezicht te redden, is inderdaad geen fraai gezicht. Foei, niet meer liegen, pseudo-orakel. 
> 
> Wil je de Koran lezen, ga dan Arabisch leren. Werkelijk, de vertaalde Koran(s) zijn niet de Woorden van Allah.*


Mijn gezicht te redden? Ik begrijp werkelijk niet hoe een zo'n "vroom" iemand als jij dat uit je strot kan krijgen. Voor wie in godsnaam? Verzin eens een nick waar ik dat voor zou moeten doen.

Er is werkelijk waar niemand, behalve de devote gelovigen, die begrijpt hoe jij met droge ogen kan beweren dat de koran voor zichzelf spreekt. Dat ontken je namelijk, zodra we dat doen, net zo makkelijk weer.

En oh ja, dat allah arabisch spreekt kan er ook nog wel bij. Dat hij wil dat alle mensen en djinns zijn bestaan erkennen *en* dat niemand weet wat hij wil is namelijk al indrukwekkend consistent genoeg.

----------


## Rourchid

> _Geplaatst door H.P.Pas_ 
> *Kop op. Dat hoeft nog niet hopeloos te zijn.*


Ik heb er nooit aan getwijfeld op een dag kennis te maken met de stem "huisbakken harpij"!



> _Geplaatst door Charlus_
> *De vraag van Sjaen vind ik anders ook heel interessant. Een deel van de zelfdeceptie: het geloof zo ingewikkeld mogelijk voordoen onder het mom van: iets wat heel moelijk is, moet wel waar zijn.
> *


Ik ben bekend met de schijncomplexiteit en leegte van de Christelijke theologie.



> _Geplaatst door Charlus_
> *Niet-gelovigen snappen het gewoon niet, die zijn (nog) te beperkt van geest. Later zullen ze wel tot inzicht komen, zoals dat bij de gelovige ook is gebeurd.
> *


Er zijn niet-moslims die minder beperkt zijn van geest dan sommige moslims.



> _Geplaatst door Charlus_
> *De Islam heeft dan nog als bonus Arabisch als brontaal, de volgens kenners tegelijkertijd prachtigste en meest onvertaalbare taal ter wereld. Komt dat even mooi uit ihgv. manifeste waanzin... De vertaling deugt gewoon niet
> *


Dat moet zijn het Arabisch van de Koran (_fusha_).

----------


## ronald

> _Geplaatst door maartenn100_ 
> *Ja, Tomas, ik hoop altijd dat eerlijke verwijzingen naar teksten of citaten gelovigen hun mening kan doen bijstellen en een meer op waarheid gestoelde visie doen ontwikkelen. 
> Een gezond denkend mens moet zijn eigen denken immers aanpassen aan feiten, consistente verwijzingen naar citaten en teksten.
> 
> Het probleem bij gelovigen is dat ze enkel die citaten en teksten eruitpikken die hun gelijk ondersteunen.
> 
> Ik heb hier nog niemand horen citeren uit de Bhagavatgita, of het Tibetaanse Dodenboek. Over Thor met de Hamer wordt geen woord gerept (want dat meergodendom past niet in het monothestisch kraampje der gelovigen).
> 
> Neen enkel verwijzen naar zaken die hun eigen gelijk bevestigen en blind blijven voor tegenbewijzen, zo blijven dogma's in stand.
> ...



Ik snap het niet helemaal hoor. Aan de ene kant vind je dat er te weinig respect is van geloven tov andere geloven en nu lijkt het wel dat je naar "n waarheid" die op de een of andere manier gedistileerd dient te worden van een verzameling van allerlei "waarheden" van overal vandaan. Past een gezonddenkend gelovig mens zich niet aan feiten? Wie bepaalt dat wat feiten zijn? Aan de ene kant maak je me duidelijk dat ik de Tora "verhevener" zou vinden boven alles en dus ook geloven en gelovigen doordat ik een bepaalde gematriale eigenschap die uit de Tora komt als bewijs daarvoor aandraag? Waar heb ik dat gesteld? 
Een van de dingen die ik gesteld heb was dat "Wetenschap handelt en formuleert met theorien en hypotheses terwijl de Bijbel handelt met absolute waarheid. Deze zijn twee verschillende disciplines waar "verzoening" totaal niet op zijn plaats is. " Als ik "absolute waarheid schrijf, dan zou ik dat moeten kunnen onderbouwen. In het dagelijks leven doorlicht ik "feiten" achter de Tora lamp. Dat is een verantwoordelijkheid van mijn stellingname. Ik kan dat met "wetenschappelijke feiten" doen maar ook met verhalen, beschrijvingen over kabouters, elfen of dodenboeken..alsmede de Koran of het NT. Dit lijkt misschien arrogant in jouw ogen maar dat is een plicht naar aanleiding van mijn uitspraak dat ik de Tora acht, dat handelt over met absolute waarheid. Laat mij dat dan maar bewijzen. Dat zaken uit het Tibetaanse Dodenboek of andere werken niet worden gebracht is waarschijnlijk dat de mensen die aan deze discussie deelnemen daar niet in geinteresseerd zijn. Moet ik me daar voor veronschuldigen of schuldig voelen? dacht het niet. Welke "tegenbewijzen " worden geleverd? Binnen de discussie over de Tora zie ik ze niet. En zijn antwoorden dan meteen dogma's? Dacht het ook niet, het zijn gewone weerleggingen.

Je schrijft "Ons credo luidt alleszins: als jouw geloof weerlegd kan worden met tegenbewijzen, klopt er iets niet aan." Wie is "ons"? Wat werd weerlegd? Wat zijn de aangedragen (selectieve) bewijzen die "in iemands kraam" passen? Als ik bv iets uitleg over wat in de Tora staat, dan doe ik op basis van de Tora verdere analyses en kan een vraag of probleem met die kennis doorlichten. Je hebt te maken met bepaalde concepten die moeten kloppen en niet met een verzameling "aardige" waarheden of niet waarheden. Mag wel, maar daartoe is een gelovige niet verplicht. Wie schrijft nu wie wat voor? Ik kan vele malen de weg these - anti-these - comclussie doorwandelen. Een discussie is na twee keer een mening melden niet afgelopen. Dit wil totaal niet zeggen dat je geen respect voor andere geloven zou hebben. Zoals ik al een aantal keer heb gemeld, ga ik uit van een universalistieche Gdsdienst dat aangeeft dat er meerdere wegen zijn die naar Gd leiden. Moet ik omdat in mijn eigen weg de Tora volg een mix van anderen maken? Waartoe is dat nodig. Voor mij moet een Christen vooral een Christen blijven en een Moslim vooral een Moslim. Dat wil niet zeggen dat ik kennis van deze beide religies niet "doorlicht" onder de lamp van de Tora. En dan kan het best wel zijn dat ik er iets uit leer.

----------


## Rourchid

> _Geplaatst door maartenn100_
> *En ik raad je aan op een ethische manier naar waarheid te zoeken ipv je eigen grote gelijk pers willen bewezen te zien.
> Op een ethische manier naar waarheid zoeken wil zeggen: feiten aanvaarden en je overtuigingen daarmee kunnen veranderen.*


Ik volg de Koran en Soenna van de Profeet (vzmh) incha'Allah.



> _Geplaatst door maartenn100_
> *Ik heb hier nog niemand horen citeren uit de Bhagavatgita, of het Tibetaanse Dodenboek.
> *


Monothesten moeten dus eerst kennis genomen hebben van in de quote opgemelde boeken alvorens ze goedgekeurd worden door jou?
Misschien is het wel een idee dat je in een woordenboek opzoekt wat de betekenis van arrogant(ie) is.

Btw 
Naast de twee in de quote opgemelde boeken zijn in mijn e-libray o.a. ook aanwezig :

The Religion of the Samurai, Kaiten Nukariya. 

Manual of Zen-Buddhism, D.T.Suzuki.

Yogi Philosophy, Ramachaka.

A History of Indian Philosophy Vol 1. Surendranath Dasgutpa.

Sacred Books of the East, Epiphanus Wilson. 

Vedanta Philosophy, Swami Abhedananda.

----------


## Rourchid

> _Geplaatst door sjaen_
> *Waarom zou ik deze draad willen eindigen, slaat werkelijk nergens op.
> *


Het verschil tussen hoedanigheid en oorzakelijkheid is aan jou niet besteed?



> _Geplaatst door sjaen_
> *Als je me zo nodig in een hokje wilt plaatsen moet ik je teleurstellen; zelfs het esoterie label wens ik mezelf niet op te plakken.
> *


De  dokter zegt dat ik schizofreen ben, maar daar zijn wij het helemaal niet mee eens?




> _Geplaatst door Thermopylae_ 07-01-2008 13:57
> *Ik laat het dus maar verder hierbij.
> *
> 
> 
> _Geplaatst door Thermopylae_ 08-01-2008 12:58
> *Beste Rourchid, weest gerust, ik ga verder niet inhoudelijk in op je antwoorden, die overigens weer uitblinken in het ontwijken van de kern van de zaak.
> En opmerking wil ik echter nog even maken.*


Toedels  :zwaai:

----------


## Rourchid

> _Geplaatst door dutchSaliha_ 
> *Het is meer dat ik geen idee heb wat hafiz is, maar ik dacht dat ik het wist en daarom "giechelde" ik.
> *


Hafiz = iemand die de Koran gememoriseerd heeft.

----------


## H.P.Pas

> _Geplaatst door Rourchid_ 
> *Hafiz = iemand die de Koran gememoriseerd heeft.*


Uit zijn hoofd geleerd.
Van kaft tot kaft.
Zonder Arabisch te verstaan.
Gedurende twee  drie jaar, te beginnen op zijn zevende.
 :verveeld:

----------


## H.P.Pas

> _Geplaatst door Rourchid_ 
> *Ik heb er nooit aan getwijfeld op een dag kennis te maken met de stem "huisbakken harpij"!*


Good for you.
Ik ben ervan verzekerd onveranderlijk Pieter Stastok aan te zullen treffen.  :jammer:

----------


## H.P.Pas

> _Geplaatst door IbnRushd_ 
> *Twee fouten:
> 
> Dat Allah (swt) alles weet wil niet per se zeggen dat Hij het (dwalen v/h pad van Allah (swt)) zo gewild heeft.*


  :eyebrow:  Er gebeuren dingen, die Allah niet wil ? Heterodoxe opvatting lijkt me.
Zelfs als je gelijk hebt verandert dat niets aan de zaak: een beproeving met vooraf bekende uitslag is overbodig. 



> *
> Er is geen madness in het systeem. Simpel gezegd, omdat zowel jij, ik als de rest v/d mensen niet weten wat het werkelijke systeem is achter de schepping en het doel v/d duivel. 
> *


Met het 'systeem' bedoel ik niet de schepping.
Ik bedoel de geloofsleer die jij hier met zoveel verve verdedigt.
Daarin steekt wel degelijk madness.
Wat betreft het 'frame of he system in the world' zoals Newton het uitdrukte, daarover kan natuurwetenschap wel enige opheldering verschaffen. Over de volstrekt onbeduidende stelling van de mensheid in het universum bijvoorbeeld. Een Schepper, die zoals de openbaringsgodsdiensten leren, n voor n alle harten leest, staat daar een beetje haaks op. En heeft, mogelijkerwijs door toeval, gelijkenis met een wensdroom.



> *
> En wat betreft degenen die goed doen, maar vanwege de onduidelijkheden omtrent de gezonden (geopenbaarde) boeken, in ongeloof vallen, daarover kan alleen Allah swt een oordeel geven. Voorwaar, Allah is de Meest Rechtvaardige.  
> *


Dat is redelijk. Zoals je ongetwijfeld weet bestaan er ook moslims die daar, gewapend met treffende Koran- en hadithteksten, anders over denken.



> *
> Mensen die al van te voren een besluit hebben genomen om niet in een Schepper te geloven, en geen enkele godsdienst insluiten noch (dus) serieus op zoek gaan, die behoren na hun dood al te weten wat ze te wachten staan. *


Wie gedachtenloos besluit te geloven in de God, die hij toevallig van huis uit meekrijgt, is geen haar beter.

----------


## ronald

> _Geplaatst door H.P.Pas_ 
> *
> 
> 
> Wie gedachtenloos besluit te geloven in de God, die hij toevallig van huis uit meekrijgt, is geen haar beter.*



De situatie is iets genuanceerder, maar in princiepe heb je gelijk. Ik kan in dit geval alleen maar vanuit mezelf spreken. Het is niet zo dat "gelovig zijn" (alleen maar) en kwestie is van gediciplineerd de religieuze wetten aanhouden en uitvoeren. "Ik" moet me verbonden voelen met al mijn voorgaande zielen en medezielen nu, dat ik moet voelen de Gd "mij" uit de Egyptische slavernij heeft gehaald, dat "ik" bij de berg Sinai sta en Gd aanhoor enz ... en niet "Oh, dat was de geschiedens en nu hebben daar geen last van dus we houden ons gediciplineerd aan de wetten en alles is kosher. Zo bouw je geen Gdsverbintenis op. Het is iets maar zeker niet de essentie. Ook al is een gelovige "helemaak kosher" zal ik maar zeggen, het is de vraag of hij dan toch nog echt gelovig, echt Gds vrees en liefde voelt, echt zijn zelfs kleine afwijkingen stuurt door deze verbintenis. De mens moet geen kuddedier zijn maar een individu die constant in persoonlijke relatie met Gd is, die hij Hem in princiepe constant voor zich heeft geplaatst. Niet bij het hysterische af maar intellectueel eerlijk.

Het verhaal met de Satan wordt oa in de Zohar als volgt beschreven.
Een koning wil zijn zoon testen of hij werkelijk koningwaardig is om zijn taak over tenemen. Hij roept een prostitu bij zich en als koning geeft hij haar de opdracht zijn zoon naar haar beste kunnen te verleiden. Ook al wil zij in haar diepste binnen niet dat de zoon zich aan haar overgeeft, zij moet haar taak zonder twijfel naar beste kunnen uitvoeren. Telkens verleidt zij de prins om met haar mee te gaan. Zij is in zichzelf blij wanneer hij zich niet aan haar overgeeft. Uiteindelijk wordt niet alleen de prins maar ook zij bij de koning op het matje geroepen.
Zo is het ook met onze slechte neiging, de Satan die in elk mens, met een heel kleine uitzondering, zit . De Satan probeert ons te verleiden, maar hij zal later optreden als aanklager. Dat gevoel hebben we ook wel een beetje nadat we iets slechts hebben gedaan. Je realiseert je dat en meteen "verzin" je voor jezelf een excuus waarom je dat gedaan hebt, maar je eigen slechte neiging zal je aanklagen omdat jij er toch zelf bij was. Intellectueel eerlijk blijven is op dat soort momenten vaak niet bij omdat het ook nog eens in de mens zit een ander de schuld te geven.
De mens heeft een vrije wil. Hij kan elk moment kiezen, vaak geleid de gewoonte zijn weg, naar welke kant hij gaat. Net als in een schaakspel kunnen de toekomstige zetten bekend zijn, maar na elke nieuwe zet wordt het "toekomstscenario" steeds "bijgesteld". Alles kan wel bepaald zijn, maar de keuze ligt voor een groot deel in je eigen handen. Niet dat mensen die constant de goede keuze maken het ook maar vanzelfspreken goed met ze gaat. Er spelen nog vele factoren meer mee en ook overzien wij niet alles want dan zouden de keuzemomenten niet zo moeilijk zijn. In het grote plan is de mens een "partner" van zijn Schepper met grote verantwoordelijkheden die men vaak niet realiseert. Maar zoals ik begon, "alleen maar" gelovig zijn is een bepaalde weg met bepaalde, niet alle, zekerheden. Over je passie en diepgang wordt later wel gesproken.

----------


## Snowwhite

Goedemorgen Therm

Ik heb niet gezegd dat je een waterpas moest gebruiken, en een horizontale lijn moest trekken, het stuitje (coccyx) ligt ONDER de zaadblaasjes, dus trek een (schuine) lijn van de coccyx langs de bovenkant van de zaadblaasjes en dan kom je uit op de onderste rib.




> _Geplaatst door Thermopylae_ 
> *Goedmiddag Sneeuwwitje.
> 
> Ook schrijf je, dat het bedoelde vers helemaal niet over eicel of sperma gaan. 86:5 Laat de mens derhalve overwegen waaruit hij geschapen werd. 86:6 Hij werd uit een stromende vloeistof geschapen, 86:7 Welke voortkomt van tussen de ruggegraat en de ribben.
> Als je een beschrijving geeft hoe een mens tot stand komt, en er wordt gesproken over "stromende vloeistof" dan is het meest voor de handliggende, dat sperma bedoeld wordt, zij het wat dichterlijk omschreven. Volgens jou, wordt echter met deze vloeistof niet sperma bedoeld. Dan zou ik graag weten, wat deze stof dan wel is. Bovendien, is de opmerking dat er sperma aan te pas komt, nog correct, maar ik zou niet weten welke "vloeistof" nodig is om tot een vrucht te komen. Zonder sperma zal het in ieder geval niet lukken.*


Stromende vloeistof = maain daafiq

In dit vers wordt dus NIET gesproken over de zaadcel. Zoals al eerder aangegeven uit wikipedia, wordt deze "maain daafiq" voor het overgrote gedeelte gevormd door de zaadblaasjes, zie vorige pagina's ergens.

Er zijn meerdere verzen die de embryologie behandelen. Dat probeer ik steeds uit te leggen.




> _Geplaatst door Thermopylae_ 
> *Bovendien ontstaat een vrucht slechts door versmelting van eicel en zaadcel.
> Dus geen eicel genoemd, en volgens jou dus ook geen sperma genoemd.*


Over de missende eicel:

76:2. Wij hebben de mens uit een gemengde levenskiem geschapen en hebben hem horende en ziende gemaakt om hem op de proef te stellen. 

Imam Ahmed indicated in his book Al Musnad that a Jew passed by the Prophet Mohammed (PBUH) while he was addressing his companions. Some people from Quarish said; O Jew! This man proclaims that he is a prophet. The Jew said:  I will ask him of something no one knows except a prophet. He asked the prophet (PBUH);  O Mohammed! What is man created from? The Prophet (PBUH) said; O Jew! Man is created from both: mans fluid (nutfa) and *womans fluid.*  The Jew said; This is said by those prophets before you. .

Al-Nutfah Al-Amhsaj 

In Arabic Amshaj means mixture and Al-Nutfah AI-Amshaj means a mixture of male and female germinal fluids or cells (Ref: 1A, 29/126-7: 2A, 2/195: 6A, 19/121: 7A, 6/418: 8A, 8/393; 9A, 2/454: 4D, 2/367). All 
Islamic scholars unanimously agree on deriving this meaning from the above expression. This is evidently clear from the following quotation: 

"Verily We created Man from mixture of germinal drop" 
(Surah Ad-Dahr, Ayah 2) 

Groetjes van Sneeuwwitje

----------


## Snowwhite



----------


## Charlus

> _Geplaatst door IbnRushd_ 
> *<...>Wil je de Koran lezen, ga dan Arabisch leren. Werkelijk, de vertaalde Koran(s) zijn niet de Woorden van Allah.*


Een zeer provinciaalse religie, als begrip ervan afhankelijk is van een lokale taal. 
Ik zie twee mogelijkheden: de koran is in het geheel niet van god afkomstig en (dus) een menselijke fabricatie f het _masterplan_ is om de wereld te veroveren en iedereen te dwingen Arabisch te spreken. Alleen dan is de boodschap universeel, en universaliteit van de Islam is toch iets waar veel moslims zich op voorstaan.
De vertaalde koran(s) zijn niet de woorden van allah? Moslims voor wie Arabisch niet de moedertaal is en die de koran alleen in een vertaalde versie kennen, belijden een gedegenereerde versie, wat zeg ik, een travestie van de Islam. Eigenlijk zijn deze moslims helemaal geen moslims.

----------


## Snowwhite

Hoi Therm

Ik begrijp nu waar de schoen wringt.

Het vers gegeven in het stuk van Marc gaat over maain daafiq.

De volgende versen gaan over nutfah:

22:5. O mensen, indien gij in twijfel verkeert over de Opstanding, bedenkt, dat Wij u hebben geschapen uit stof, daarna uit een levenskiem (nutfah), 

23:13. Dan plaatsen Wij hem als een kleine levenskiem (nutfah) in een veilige plaats. 

23:14. Vervolgens vormen Wij de levenskiem (nutfah) tot een klonter 
bloed

36:77. Heeft de mens niet begrepen dat Wij hem hebben geschapen uit een levenskiem (nutfah)?

75:37. Was hij niet een kleine levenskiem (nutfah min mani) die werd uitgestort? 

76:2 Wij hebben de mens uit een gemengde levenskiem (nutfah amshaj) geschapen

 

Dan heb je nog sulalah min ma'a

32:8. Daarna maakte Hij zijn nageslacht uit een uittreksel van een nietige vloeistof

 

Je ziet het er zijn verschillende termen gebruikt. Daarom moeten we teruggrijpen naar de arabische versie en niet op een vertaling.

Groetjes Sneeuwwitje

Moge Allah SWT mijn fouten vergeven Amien

----------


## Rourchid

> _Geplaatst door H.P.Pas_ 
> *Good for you.
> Ik ben ervan verzekerd onveranderlijk Pieter Stastok aan te zullen treffen. *


Dan kun je het beste degene die jou dit verzekerd heeft blijvend ontregelen.

----------


## H.P.Pas

> _Geplaatst door Rourchid_ 
> *Dan kun je het beste degene die jou dit verzekerd heeft blijvend ontregelen.*


Weet niet of dat goed is.

_Wees Uzelf, sprak ik tot iemand 
maar hij kon niet, hij was niemand._

----------


## Thermopylae

> _Geplaatst door Snowwhite_ 
> *Hoi Therm
> 
> Ik begrijp nu waar de schoen wringt.
> 
> Het vers gegeven in het stuk van Marc gaat over maain daafiq.
> 
> De volgende versen gaan over nutfah:
> 
> ...



Goede middag Sneeuwwitje!

Ik heb boeken gelezen van mensen die beweerden, dat zij de code waarin Nostradamus zijn voorspellende teksten heeft geschreven hadden gekraakt.
Als je dan een gedecodeerde tekst leest, dat kun je daar niet veel mee doen, maar de schrijvers geven toch precies aan naar welke gebeurtenis uit de geschiedenis deze tekst verwijst. 
Je krijgt dan sterk het gevoel, dat een historische gebeurtenis is gezocht bij het kwatrijn. Er zijn ook mensen als Harun Yahya die de koran zijn gaan bestuderen met het idee, dat men in de teksten wetenschap, of zaken kan vinden, die men in de 7e eeuw niet kon kennen, zodat hiermede bewezen is, dat God bestaat.
Ook hier krijg je dan het gevoel, dat op basis van de hedendaagse stand van de wetenschap, aan teksten uit de koran die niet duidelijk zijn en/of voor meerdere uitleg vatbaar, die uitleg wordt gegeven, die past bij hedendaagse wetenschap. 

Toen ik las over de vloeistof uit de lendenen tussen ribben en ruggengraat, dacht ik dat werd bedoeld de ruimte in de ribbenkast begrensd door de ruggengraat. Volgens jou echter, moet men lezen de ruimt onder de ribbenkast. Dus je kunt er al twee kanten mee op. Hierin vind je al precies wat ik bedoel. Je moet gaan interpreteren wat de tekst bedoelt. Volgens jou moet je vanaf het stuitje schuin omhoog gaan. Als je dat doet, kunt je het kloppend maken. Maar uit niets blijk uit de tekst dat dit de bedoeling is. Je kunt dus met een doorsnede van het menselijk lichaam, net zolang gaan schuiven met een liniaal, tot het in overeenstemming is met de wetenschap. Precies wat ik bedoel, de tekst dusdanig uitleggen tot het in overeenstemming met de wetenschap. Overigens, de lenden, zitten achter het lichaam in de rug, iets boven de billen, je kunt b.v. je handen op je lenden plaatsen. De zaadblaasjes echter zitten veel meer naar de buikkant van het lichaam bij de prostaat. Opvallend ook, dat in de bijbel staat dat Eva werd geschapen uit een rib van Adam. Bovendien geeft de bijbel aan, dat het nageslacht komt uit de lendenen van de man!
Daar vind je al dat idee dat de levenskiem uit de lenden van de man komt dus al terug. 

Je kunt, moderne wetenschap loslaten op een koran tekst, al mooi zien bij dat artikel dat je gaf:


Laten we kijken naar de diverse verzen:

36:77. Heeft de mens niet begrepen dat Wij hem hebben geschapen uit een levenskiem (nutfah)?

75:37. Was hij niet een kleine levenskiem (nutfah min mani) die werd uitgestort? 

76:2 Wij hebben de mens uit een gemengde levenskiem (nutfah amshaj) geschapen

De levenskiem die werd uitgestort. Dat is dus sperma/zaad. Een zaadcel en een eicel versmolten als levenskiem wordt niet uitgestort. Deze levenskiem is gemengd. Dat stelde Aristoteles dus ook al.
Met levenskiem wordt dus niet, de versmolten zaadcel en eicel bedoeld.

Mani moeten we lezen als: vocht, levenskiem van man en vrouw. Ik spreek geen Arabisch dus kan het niet controleren, Blijft de vraag, bij al die vertalingen, hadden die woorden in het 7e eeuw Arabisch precies dezelfde betekenis als nu? We proberen vast te stellen of men in de 7e eeuw bepaalde kennis had, had men die niet, dan kende men dus ook dat woord niet, of in ieder geval die betekenis van dat woord niet. Het kan natuurlijk zijn, dat toen de wetenschap vorderde, dat men betekenissen van woorden in het Arabisch heeft uitgebreid met die betekenissen.

Nemen we 76:2:
76.2. Wij hebben de mens uit een gemengde levenskiem geschapen en hebben hem horende en ziende gemaakt om hem op de proef te stellen.

76. 2 . Lo! We create man from a drop of thickened fluid to test him ; so We make him hearing , knowing .


Nederlandse vertaling gemengde levenskiem. Engelse vertaling een druppel of verdikte of verdichte vloeistof. Geen sprake van gemengde levenskiem.

Zie ook zinsnede in artikel, Al Amshaj betekend gemengd dus Al Nutfah ZAL betekenen mengeling van mannelijk en vrouwelijk kiemvloeistof of cellen. Dus niet dat betekend , maar zal betekenen. Dat MOET het betekenen om aan te tonen dat er sprake is van zaadcel en eicel?

Groet Therm

----------


## Thermopylae

> _Geplaatst door Rourchid_ 
> [B]
> 
> _Geplaatst door Thermopylae_ 08-01-2008 12:58
> *Beste Rourchid, weest gerust, ik ga verder niet inhoudelijk in op je antwoorden, die overigens weer uitblinken in het ontwijken van de kern van de zaak.
> En opmerking wil ik echter nog even maken.*





> [i]
> *Toedels *


Een mens die in discussie een ander terechtwijst, maar weigert toe te geven dat hij daarbij zelf de plank finaal mis heeft geslagen, is een hovaardige en zwakke persoonlijkheid. 
Om dat vast te stellen hebben we geen ellenlange literatuurlijst nodig van wetenschappelijke boeken.

----------


## Rourchid

> _Geplaatst door Thermopylae_ 07-01-2008 13:57
> *Ik laat het dus maar verder hierbij.
> *
> 
> 
> _Geplaatst door Thermopylae_ 
> *Een mens die in discussie een ander terechtwijst, maar weigert toe te geven dat hij daarbij zelf de plank finaal mis heeft geslagen, is een hovaardige en zwakke persoonlijkheid. 
> *


Afspraak is afspraak  :student:  



> _Geplaatst door Thermopylae_* 
> Om dat vast te stellen hebben we geen ellenlange literatuurlijst nodig van wetenschappelijke boeken.
> *


 :nerd:

----------


## Rourchid

> _Geplaatst door H.P.Pas_ 
> * Er gebeuren dingen, die Allah niet wil ? Heterodoxe opvatting lijkt me.
> Zelfs als je gelijk hebt verandert dat niets aan de zaak: een beproeving met vooraf bekende uitslag is overbodig. 
> *


Met de dingen die Allah (swt) niet wil wordt bedoeld het zondigen en wat zondigen inhoudt leert de Koran.
Voor Allah (swt) staat al vast hoe het met je af zal lopen; zelf weet je pas waar je aan toe bent wanneer je geoordeeld wordt.



> _Geplaatst door H.P.Pas_ 
> *
> Met het 'systeem' bedoel ik niet de schepping.
> Ik bedoel de geloofsleer die jij hier met zoveel verve verdedigt.
> Daarin steekt wel degelijk madness.
> *


Met "heterodoxe opvatting" als vertrekpunt zou je gelijk hebben.



> _Geplaatst door H.P.Pas_ 
> *
> Wat betreft het 'frame of he system in the world' zoals Newton het uitdrukte, daarover kan natuurwetenschap wel enige opheldering verschaffen. Over de volstrekt onbeduidende stelling van de mensheid in het universum bijvoorbeeld. Een Schepper, die zoals de openbaringsgodsdiensten leren, n voor n alle harten leest, staat daar een beetje haaks op. En heeft, mogelijkerwijs door toeval, gelijkenis met een wensdroom.
> *


Allah (swt) en Zijn boek zul je volledig bevatten na je dood ; niet eerder.
Hetzelfde geldt voor het " ervaren" van de onsterfelijkheid van je ziel, dus een eventuele wensdroom om na je dood voorgoed te gaan slapen zal niet uitkomen.



> _Geplaatst door H.P.Pas_
> *
> Weet niet of dat goed is.
> 
> Wees Uzelf, sprak ik tot iemand 
> maar hij kon niet, hij was niemand
> *


Vanwege de gebiedende wijs (Wees) en de hoofdletter (Uzelf) lijkt het er stellig op dat dit een opdracht is om God in jezelf te zoeken; een onbegonnen opdracht (desperate humanist?).

Uit Samenleven (van www.expliciet.nl) : 
1) Ieder mens draagt in zichzelf het bewijs van het bestaan van een
schepper.
2) In plaats van haar te laten dolen, heeft deze schepper - Allah (swt) - Zijn
rechtvaardigheid en barmhartigheid aan Zijn schepping getoond: door te
openbaren het pad waarop zij voort dient te gaan in dit leven, als oplossing
voor al haar problemen.
3) Zijn openbaring draagt in haarzelf het bewijs dat zij werkelijk van Hem
(swt) afkomstig is; daarmee bewijzend dat de brenger van deze boodschap,
Mohammed (saw), waarlijk een profeet is.

----------


## IbnRushd

> _Geplaatst door Charlus_ 
> *Een zeer provinciaalse religie, als begrip ervan afhankelijk is van een lokale taal. 
> Ik zie twee mogelijkheden: de koran is in het geheel niet van god afkomstig en (dus) een menselijke fabricatie f het masterplan is om de wereld te veroveren en iedereen te dwingen Arabisch te spreken. Alleen dan is de boodschap universeel, en universaliteit van de Islam is toch iets waar veel moslims zich op voorstaan.
> De vertaalde koran(s) zijn niet de woorden van allah? Moslims voor wie Arabisch niet de moedertaal is en die de koran alleen in een vertaalde versie kennen, belijden een gedegenereerde versie, wat zeg ik, een travestie van de Islam. Eigenlijk zijn deze moslims helemaal geen moslims.*


De essentie van de Koran is 'universeel'. De meeste leefregels die in de Koran staan weet ook bijna elke moslim die geen enkel woord Arabisch spreekt. Mensen die daarnaast nog meer van de Koran willen begrijpen/weten dienen terug te gaan naar de originele taal. De rest van je tekst is niet waard om op erin te gaan. Ik krijg alleen er hoofdpijn van: teveel gezever.

----------


## IbnRushd

> _Geplaatst door H.P.Pas_ 
> * Er gebeuren dingen, die Allah niet wil ? Heterodoxe opvatting lijkt me.
> Zelfs als je gelijk hebt verandert dat niets aan de zaak: een beproeving met vooraf bekende uitslag is overbodig.*


Allah schiep de mens met een doel. We hebben van Allah swt de vrijheid gekregen om te doen wat we willen tot de dood ons volgt. Met deze twee zinnen moet er vast ergens een belletje rinkelen.




> _Geplaatst door H.P.Pas_ 
> *
> Met het 'systeem' bedoel ik niet de schepping.*


We hadden over de duivel. En ik had over de schepping v/d duivel en het doel van zijn schepping. Wat de Schepper exact wil, weten wij eenvoudigweg niet. Dus we kunnen geen enkele conclusie trekken over ht systeem.




> _Geplaatst door H.P.Pas_ 
> *
> Ik bedoel de geloofsleer die jij hier met zoveel verve verdedigt.*


Er schuilt meer dan hetgeen ik op het prikbord heb gezet. Maar ik heb echt totaal geen zin in om jullie daarover te informeren. Ik zie daar het profijt niet van in.

----------


## maartenn100

> _Geplaatst door ronald_ 
> *De situatie is iets genuanceerder, maar in princiepe heb je gelijk. Ik kan in dit geval alleen maar vanuit mezelf spreken. Het is niet zo dat "gelovig zijn" (alleen maar) en kwestie is van gediciplineerd de religieuze wetten aanhouden en uitvoeren. "Ik" moet me verbonden voelen met al mijn voorgaande zielen en medezielen nu, dat ik moet voelen de Gd "mij" uit de Egyptische slavernij heeft gehaald, dat "ik" bij de berg Sinai sta en Gd aanhoor enz ... en niet "Oh, dat was de geschiedens en nu hebben daar geen last van dus we houden ons gediciplineerd aan de wetten en alles is kosher. Zo bouw je geen Gdsverbintenis op. Het is iets maar zeker niet de essentie. Ook al is een gelovige "helemaak kosher" zal ik maar zeggen, het is de vraag of hij dan toch nog echt gelovig, echt Gds vrees en liefde voelt, echt zijn zelfs kleine afwijkingen stuurt door deze verbintenis. De mens moet geen kuddedier zijn maar een individu die constant in persoonlijke relatie met Gd is, die hij Hem in princiepe constant voor zich heeft geplaatst. Niet bij het hysterische af maar intellectueel eerlijk.
> 
> Het verhaal met de Satan wordt oa in de Zohar als volgt beschreven.
> Een koning wil zijn zoon testen of hij werkelijk koningwaardig is om zijn taak over tenemen. Hij roept een prostitu bij zich en als koning geeft hij haar de opdracht zijn zoon naar haar beste kunnen te verleiden. Ook al wil zij in haar diepste binnen niet dat de zoon zich aan haar overgeeft, zij moet haar taak zonder twijfel naar beste kunnen uitvoeren. Telkens verleidt zij de prins om met haar mee te gaan. Zij is in zichzelf blij wanneer hij zich niet aan haar overgeeft. Uiteindelijk wordt niet alleen de prins maar ook zij bij de koning op het matje geroepen.
> Zo is het ook met onze slechte neiging, de Satan die in elk mens, met een heel kleine uitzondering, zit . De Satan probeert ons te verleiden, maar hij zal later optreden als aanklager. Dat gevoel hebben we ook wel een beetje nadat we iets slechts hebben gedaan. Je realiseert je dat en meteen "verzin" je voor jezelf een excuus waarom je dat gedaan hebt, maar je eigen slechte neiging zal je aanklagen omdat jij er toch zelf bij was. Intellectueel eerlijk blijven is op dat soort momenten vaak niet bij omdat het ook nog eens in de mens zit een ander de schuld te geven.
> De mens heeft een vrije wil. Hij kan elk moment kiezen, vaak geleid de gewoonte zijn weg, naar welke kant hij gaat. Net als in een schaakspel kunnen de toekomstige zetten bekend zijn, maar na elke nieuwe zet wordt het "toekomstscenario" steeds "bijgesteld". Alles kan wel bepaald zijn, maar de keuze ligt voor een groot deel in je eigen handen. Niet dat mensen die constant de goede keuze maken het ook maar vanzelfspreken goed met ze gaat. Er spelen nog vele factoren meer mee en ook overzien wij niet alles want dan zouden de keuzemomenten niet zo moeilijk zijn. In het grote plan is de mens een "partner" van zijn Schepper met grote verantwoordelijkheden die men vaak niet realiseert. Maar zoals ik begon, "alleen maar" gelovig zijn is een bepaalde weg met bepaalde, niet alle, zekerheden. Over je passie en diepgang wordt later wel gesproken.*



Beste, 
de boodschap in die verhalen is inderdaad wel mooi, zoals veel films en toneelstukken van deze tijd een mooie boodschap geven.
Maar de film of het toneelstuk vertellen fictieve verhalen die een universeel thema bespelen.
Zo ook doet de tora, de bijbel en de koran. Zij vertellen over fictieve zaken, maar de boodschap is universeel.
Het is door mensenhanden gemaakt voor mensen, doorgegeven om 'goed te leven'. Er zijn geen goden aan te pas gekomen, enkel is er aan vroegere volkeren de vrees voor de straf van goden aangepraat om de geboden te doen navolgen. 
Maar eer een gelovige dat inzicht krijgt, zijn we volgens mij heel wat moeizame discussies verder...

----------


## H.P.Pas

> _Geplaatst door Rourchid_ 
> *Vanwege de gebiedende wijs (Wees) en de hoofdletter (Uzelf) lijkt het er stellig op dat dit een opdracht is om God in jezelf te zoeken; een onbegonnen opdracht (desperate humanist?).
> *


Nee, het is een ingekleed verzoek van mij aan jou om, al was het maar af en toe, van declamatie- naar conversatiemodus om te schakelen. En, zoals gezegd, ik ben er niet zeker van of dat wel mogelijk is.

----------


## ronald

> _Geplaatst door maartenn100_ 
> *Beste, 
> de boodschap in die verhalen is inderdaad wel mooi, zoals veel films en toneelstukken van deze tijd een mooie boodschap geven.
> Maar de film of het toneelstuk vertellen fictieve verhalen die een universeel thema bespelen.
> Zo ook doet de tora, de bijbel en de koran. Zij vertellen over fictieve zaken, maar de boodschap is universeel.
> Het is door mensenhanden gemaakt voor mensen, doorgegeven om 'goed te leven'. Er zijn geen goden aan te pas gekomen, enkel is er aan vroegere volkeren de vrees voor de straf van goden aangepraat om de geboden te doen navolgen. 
> Maar eer een gelovige dat inzicht krijgt, zijn we volgens mij een heel wat moeizame discussies verder...*


Je mag ervan denken en geloven wat je wilt maar toch ben ik benieuwd waarop jij je baseert dat de Tora fictieve zaken verhaalt? Natuurlijk worden zaken veboden waarvan je je af kunt vragen of dat ooit heeft plaats gevonden. Dat hoeft niet per se. Wel, dat het plaats kan vinden en het bij voorbaat al worden genoemd en verboden. Als je dat fictief noemt ok. 
Welke universele boodschap jij er dan uithaalt weet ik niet. Er zijn zo tientallen universele boodschappen uit te halen maar dat is een individuele voorkeur.
Dat je stelt dat het door mensen handen is gemaakt snap ik ook. Op zijn minst heeft immers een mens dat opgeschreven. Waar hij de profetie vandaan haalde die hem die woorden dicteerde, zo ver wil je niet gaan. Voor de zekerheid, om dat te moeten aannemen of verklaren stop je liever bij mensenhanden. Goed, mag je denken. 
Dat je echter stelt dat er geen goden aan te pas zijn gekomen maakt jou natuurlijk wel de autoriteit dat je die goden kent. Je zegt iets over wat ze niet kunnen. Je kunt niet stellen wat goden niet hebben gedaan als je ook niet stelt wat ze wel hebben gedaan. Waar haal jij die goden opeens vandaan? Een zwak standpunt. Ik heb dat inzicht over jouw standpunt in ieder geval voor de 100 % en die bestaat ook al zo lang als de Tora bestaat. Daar is niets nieuws bij. Het punt is namelijk "Gd". In jouw gedachtenwereld bestaat geen Gd. Alles wat anderen over Gd vertellen is dus in jouw gedachtenwereld "iets verzonnen". 
Vervolgens stel je dat ooit mensen een god "uitvonden" die ze allerlei eigenschappen en initiatieven toe schreven opdat "men" erin gingen geloven. Dit is precies wat we noemen afgoden. Aan vreemde zaken, stenen, de zon, de wind, het water, vuur, een beeld enz. worden initiatieven toegeschreven die zogenaamd Gddelijk moest zijn maar doordat die goden dode of verzonnen goden waren zij dat niet hebben. Inmiddels hebben we wel bedacht dat een beeld, de zon of wat voor materie dan ook nooit zeen kunnen scheppen, leven kunnen brengen of zelfs dood. Jij transporteert deze gedachte direct naar wat wij, nu spreek ik even voor de monotheistische Gdsdiensten, Gd noemen terwijl de het juist over dat "wezen" niet hebt.
Vervolgens wil je ons doen laten geloven dat ooit, duizenden jaren geleden hele volksstammen zijn gaan geloven dat er zogenaamde goden zijn die eigenlijk zijn verzonnen en die de mens vrees en angst inboezemen om maar te doen datgenen "wat er staat". Welke archeologische, andragogische, historische bewijzen lever je daarvoor? Niets. En dat moeten zij zomaar aannemen? Bedoel je er dat mee wanneer je schrijft "Maar eer een gelovige dat inzicht krijgt, zijn we volgens mij een heel wat moeizame discussies verder."? Het kaboutertijdperk zijn we allang ontgroeid. Je zou op zijn minst met inhoudelijke onderzoeken moeten komen vanuit de Tora dat dat zo is. Dat is precies het verschil tussen "geloven", dat je voor mij wel of niet mag doen, en "kennen" en dat je alleen maar vanuit de theorie, de Tora kunt distileren. Ik neem aan als je zegt dat je dat allemaal niet gelooft, maar ik neem niet aan dat je dat niet Gddelijk vindt want ik merk dat je een totaal ander Gdsbegrip hebt. Zo zal inderdaad de discussie eeuwen lang duren, zoals die ook duurt.

----------


## sjaen

> _Geplaatst door IbnRushd_ 
> *Allah schiep de mens met een doel. We hebben van Allah swt de vrijheid gekregen om te doen wat we willen tot de dood ons volgt. Met deze twee zinnen moet er vast ergens een belletje rinkelen.
> 
> 
> 
> We hadden over de duivel. En ik had over de schepping v/d duivel en het doel van zijn schepping. Wat de Schepper exact wil, weten wij eenvoudigweg niet. Dus we kunnen geen enkele conclusie trekken over ht systeem.
> 
> 
> 
> Er schuilt meer dan hetgeen ik op het prikbord heb gezet. Maar ik heb echt totaal geen zin in om jullie daarover te informeren. Ik zie daar het profijt niet van in.*



Klopt, 't is ook vermoeiend die cirkelredenatie.

----------


## Charlus

> _Geplaatst door IbnRushd_ 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Geplaatst door Charlus_ 
> Een zeer provinciaalse religie, als begrip ervan afhankelijk is van een lokale taal.
> Ik zie twee mogelijkheden: de koran is in het geheel niet van god afkomstig en (dus) een menselijke fabricatie f het masterplan is om de wereld te veroveren en iedereen te dwingen Arabisch te spreken. Alleen dan is de boodschap universeel, en universaliteit van de Islam is toch iets waar veel moslims zich op voorstaan.
> De vertaalde koran(s) zijn niet de woorden van allah? Moslims voor wie Arabisch niet de moedertaal is en die de koran alleen in een vertaalde versie kennen, belijden een gedegenereerde versie, wat zeg ik, een travestie van de Islam. Eigenlijk zijn deze moslims helemaal geen moslims.
> ...


Een dappere poging, in al zijn onbeholpenheid. Leefregels zijn allesbehalve de essentie v/e religie, waarbij ik nog zo aardig ben om voorbij te gaan aan het feit dat over lang niet alle leefregels consensus bestaat. Over de essentie van de koran:



> _Geplaatst door IbnRushd_ *
> Wil je de Koran lezen, ga dan Arabisch leren. Werkelijk, de vertaalde Koran(s) zijn niet de Woorden van Allah.*


Zijn de woorden van allah dan niet de essentie? Wie ze alleen in vertaling kent, kent niet de essentie van de koran want, volgens jouw zeggen, in vertaling zijn de woorden van allah niet langer de woorden van allah.

----------


## Charlus

> _Geplaatst door Tomas_ 
> *<...>Er is werkelijk waar niemand, behalve de devote gelovigen, die begrijpt hoe jij met droge ogen kan beweren dat de koran voor zichzelf spreekt. Dat ontken je namelijk, zodra we dat doen, net zo makkelijk weer.<...>
> *


Ja, verdomd. Het ene moment kan de koran niet zomaar gelezen worden want we hebben niet voor niets korangeleerden en dan is daar nog de context en zo. Het volgende moment wordt je toegevoegd voor werkelijk begrip van de Islam de koran te lezen, bij voorkeur in het Arabisch natuurlijk, want dan wordt alles als vanzelf zonneklaar.

----------


## IbnRushd

> _Geplaatst door Charlus_ 
> *
> Een dappere poging, in al zijn onbeholpenheid. Leefregels zijn allesbehalve de essentie v/e religie, waarbij ik nog zo aardig ben om voorbij te gaan aan het feit dat over lang niet alle leefregels consensus bestaat. Over de essentie van de koran:*


De essentie v/d Heilige Koran heb ik op deze topic meermaals geplaatst. Je zou het onderhand wel moetne weten. Het verbaast me verder niet dat jij leefregels en d essentie v/d islam probeert te linken. Ben verder niets anders van ej gewend hoor.




> _Geplaatst door Charlus_ 
> *
> Het ene moment kan de koran niet zomaar gelezen worden want we hebben niet voor niets korangeleerden en dan is daar nog de context en zo. Het volgende moment wordt je toegevoegd voor werkelijk begrip van de Islam de koran te lezen, bij voorkeur in het Arabisch natuurlijk, want dan wordt alles als vanzelf zonneklaar.*


Hahaha, tjsonge jonge. Waarom gaan jullie niet eerst in de materie verdiepen voordat jullie van die onzin uitkramen. Hier een link met een beknopte samenvatting: http://www.maroc.nl/forums/showthrea...40#post2973840

----------


## Charlus

> _Geplaatst door IbnRushd_ 
> *<...>De essentie v/d Heilige Koran heb ik op deze topic meermaals geplaatst. Je zou het onderhand wel moetne weten. Het verbaast me verder niet dat jij leefregels en d essentie v/d islam probeert te linken.<...>*


Ik stelde toch juist dat leefregels allesbehalve de essentie vormen? Jij begon over de essentie van de Islam, om in de volgende regel zonder overgang te vervolgen met leefregels...
Op zich lijkt mij het linken van de leefregels met de essentie niet eens zo bizar. Je zou kunnen zeggen dat de essentie zich vertaalt in leefregels. Belijding van de essentie ahw.

http://www.maroc.nl/forums/showthrea...40#post2973840:
Een hele eer kortom wanneer iemand mij aanraadt de koran te bestuderen omdat ik weer eens niets van de Islam snap. Het heeft naar mijn bescheiden mening nl. alleen maar zin om de koran te lezen als je 'm ook kunt interpreteren. Men veronderstelt dus o.m. dat ik Arabisch ken.
Ik heb mijn twijfels over je correctie (wordt zonder t) van mijn tekst.

----------


## maartenn100

> _Geplaatst door ronald_ 
> *Je mag ervan denken en geloven wat je wilt maar toch ben ik benieuwd waarop jij je baseert dat de Tora fictieve zaken verhaalt? Natuurlijk worden zaken veboden waarvan je je af kunt vragen of dat ooit heeft plaats gevonden. Dat hoeft niet per se. Wel, dat het plaats kan vinden en het bij voorbaat al worden genoemd en verboden. Als je dat fictief noemt ok. 
> Welke universele boodschap jij er dan uithaalt weet ik niet. Er zijn zo tientallen universele boodschappen uit te halen maar dat is een individuele voorkeur.
> Dat je stelt dat het door mensen handen is gemaakt snap ik ook. Op zijn minst heeft immers een mens dat opgeschreven. Waar hij de profetie vandaan haalde die hem die woorden dicteerde, zo ver wil je niet gaan. Voor de zekerheid, om dat te moeten aannemen of verklaren stop je liever bij mensenhanden. Goed, mag je denken. 
> Dat je echter stelt dat er geen goden aan te pas zijn gekomen maakt jou natuurlijk wel de autoriteit dat je die goden kent. Je zegt iets over wat ze niet kunnen. Je kunt niet stellen wat goden niet hebben gedaan als je ook niet stelt wat ze wel hebben gedaan. Waar haal jij die goden opeens vandaan? Een zwak standpunt. Ik heb dat inzicht over jouw standpunt in ieder geval voor de 100 % en die bestaat ook al zo lang als de Tora bestaat. Daar is niets nieuws bij. Het punt is namelijk "Gd". In jouw gedachtenwereld bestaat geen Gd. Alles wat anderen over Gd vertellen is dus in jouw gedachtenwereld "iets verzonnen". 
> Vervolgens stel je dat ooit mensen een god "uitvonden" die ze allerlei eigenschappen en initiatieven toe schreven opdat "men" erin gingen geloven. Dit is precies wat we noemen afgoden. Aan vreemde zaken, stenen, de zon, de wind, het water, vuur, een beeld enz. worden initiatieven toegeschreven die zogenaamd Gddelijk moest zijn maar doordat die goden dode of verzonnen goden waren zij dat niet hebben. Inmiddels hebben we wel bedacht dat een beeld, de zon of wat voor materie dan ook nooit zeen kunnen scheppen, leven kunnen brengen of zelfs dood. Jij transporteert deze gedachte direct naar wat wij, nu spreek ik even voor de monotheistische Gdsdiensten, Gd noemen terwijl de het juist over dat "wezen" niet hebt.
> Vervolgens wil je ons doen laten geloven dat ooit, duizenden jaren geleden hele volksstammen zijn gaan geloven dat er zogenaamde goden zijn die eigenlijk zijn verzonnen en die de mens vrees en angst inboezemen om maar te doen datgenen "wat er staat". Welke archeologische, andragogische, historische bewijzen lever je daarvoor? Niets. En dat moeten zij zomaar aannemen? Bedoel je er dat mee wanneer je schrijft "Maar eer een gelovige dat inzicht krijgt, zijn we volgens mij een heel wat moeizame discussies verder."? Het kaboutertijdperk zijn we allang ontgroeid. Je zou op zijn minst met inhoudelijke onderzoeken moeten komen vanuit de Tora dat dat zo is. Dat is precies het verschil tussen "geloven", dat je voor mij wel of niet mag doen, en "kennen" en dat je alleen maar vanuit de theorie, de Tora kunt distileren. Ik neem aan als je zegt dat je dat allemaal niet gelooft, maar ik neem niet aan dat je dat niet Gddelijk vindt want ik merk dat je een totaal ander Gdsbegrip hebt. Zo zal inderdaad de discussie eeuwen lang duren, zoals die ook duurt.*


Ronald, ten eerste heb ik wel respect voor religie. Mede dankzij uw bijdrage hier en dat van anderen op andere fora, heb ik terug de bijbel ter hand genomen en heb er mooie dingen in gevonden.

Men zegt dat het Ouder Testament in de bijbel hetzelfde boek is als de Pentateuch of Tora, klopt dat?

Ik vond er Spreuken van Salomo, wijsheid, wijsheden van Jezus Sirach. Maar ook Prediker en Job. De eerste drie kunnen wel tot inspiratie dienen, maar de christenen hebben ervan gemaakt dat er echt sprake zou zijn van een God of JHWH. Terwijl de oorspronkelijke tekst niet verwijst naar een externe God maar eerder naar een allegorische. God symboliseert het ideaal van de mens van Het Goede. Wat wordt besproken in de wijsheidsboeken, volgens mij. En wie die Weg volgt, kan gerust zijn, wordt erin verhaald. Dat is een hoopvolle boodschap.
Terwijl zowel Job als Prediker getuigen van het feit dat het niet altijd zo uitpakt zoals in de profeties van de wijsheidsboeken gesteld wordt.
Wat een mooie relativering van het geheel is, lijkt me.

De andere geschrifen (Genesis, Deuterinomium, enz...) spreken allemaal over het verbond van JHWH met slechts een volk op heel de aarde. Nl. het volk van Isral. Aan dit volk wordt verlossing beloofd. Wat toch op een nationalistische visie wijst? En wat met de andere volkeren? 

Klopt het dat het trouwens OT van de christenen hetzelfde boek is als de Tora voor de Joden? En wat denk jij over mijn interpretatie van de wijsheidsboeken (spreuken van Salomo, Wijsheid, Wijsheden van Jezus Sirach, Prediker, Job...)?

----------


## Rourchid

> _Geplaatst door H.P.Pas_ 
> *Nee, het is een ingekleed verzoek van mij aan jou om, al was het maar af en toe, van declamatie- naar conversatiemodus om te schakelen. En, zoals gezegd, ik ben er niet zeker van of dat wel mogelijk is.*


Zoals ik reeds eerder opmerkte : _desperate humanist_

N.B.
NVDD, Islam en meer : haat en cyber oorlogen.
WSDB : huiselijk en gezellig.

----------


## ronald

> _Geplaatst door maartenn100_ 
> *Ronald, ten eerste heb ik wel respect voor religie. Mede dankzij uw bijdrage hier en dat van anderen op andere fora, heb ik terug de bijbel ter hand genomen en heb er mooie dingen in gevonden.
> 
> Men zegt dat het Ouder Testament in de bijbel hetzelfde boek is als de Pentateuch of Tora, klopt dat?
> 
> Ik vond er Spreuken van Salomo, wijsheid, wijsheden van Jezus Sirach. Maar ook Prediker en Job. De eerste drie kunnen wel tot inspiratie dienen, maar de christenen hebben ervan gemaakt dat er echt sprake zou zijn van een God of JHWH. Terwijl de oorspronkelijke tekst niet verwijst naar een externe God maar eerder naar een allegorische. God symboliseert het ideaal van de mens van Het Goede. Wat wordt besproken in de wijsheidsboeken, volgens mij. En wie die Weg volgt, kan gerust zijn, wordt erin verhaald. Dat is een hoopvolle boodschap.
> Terwijl zowel Job als Prediker getuigen van het feit dat het niet altijd zo uitpakt zoals in de profeties van de wijsheidsboeken gesteld wordt.
> Wat een mooie relativering van het geheel is, lijkt me.
> 
> ...



De eerste 5 boeken van de Bijbel, Genesis, Exodus enz. vormen de Tora, in het Grieks Pentateuch, penta = 5, dat wat het joodse volk in de woestijn kreeg. Na het binnen treden in het heilige land traden profeten naar voren. Alle Oud Testamentische boeken zijn de Profeten en Geschriften. Tora, Profeten en Geschriften (gehele Oude Testament) wordt de Tenach genoemd.Het Christendom heeft de Tenach vertaald, mede met hulp van joodse geleerden, maar er zitten toch fouten in. Hoe het Christendom de Tenach heeft geinterpreteerd, hoe ze bepaalde Gddelijke concepten anders heeft uitgelegd is het Jodendom natuurlijk niet voorbij gegaan. In het begin van het Christendom waren het Joden die daar deel van uit maakten. Later is het door niet-joodse bijkomst een eigen leven gaan leiden. Gedurende 2000 jaar zijn er soms heftiger, soms gematigder, discussies tussen de twee Gdsdiensten gevoerd. 
Wij hebben de opvatting dat er vele uitleggen zijn van de Tenach en ook op verschillende niveaus. Uiteindelijk kun je wel van leren uit de Tenach maar er zijn ook zogenaamde "leerregels". Ik sta er natuurlijk anders in, maar ik snap wanneer je zegt dat mn Prediker, Spreuken, Job boeken zijn die je meer naar het hart liggen. Voor mij is die verzameling groter. Speuken en Prediker bevatten inderdaad vele wijsheden. Soms is de tekst simpel, maar de uitleg groot. Elke Shabbat wordt er een stuk uit de Tora gelezen zodat na een jaar alles is doorgewerkt. Elke stuk staat elke weer dichter bij je en die gedeeltes worden specifiek geleerd met de commentaren die in de loop van de eeuwen zijn verschenen. Sommigen spreken me meer aan dan anderen. Denk dat dat individueel is bepaald.
De Tora is dus het meest centrale boek omdat dat door Gd aan het volk is gegeven en de profeten door profetieen zijn bepaald, ook van Gd maar meer indirect.
In principe geldt de Tora voor het joodse volk. Er sstaan 613 ge- en verboden in die voor het joodse volk geldt. Er staan natuurlijk ook heel veel boodschappen in voor de andere volkeren. Het Jodendom maakt een onderscheid tussen het joodse volk en de rest, de niet-joodse volkeren of te wel de Zonen van Noach. Met name Noach is dus een sleutelfiguur omdat Gd met hem en al zijn zonen opnieuw een verbond heeft gemaakt, aan wie de 7 Noachiedische geboden is aangereikt. De theorieen en kennis is bewaard gebleven. Job is een niet-joodse profeet die duidelijk een Gddelijke boodschap aan de mens stuurt. Jona evenzo. Er worden dus ook meerdere niet-joodse profeten in Tenach genoemd. De "scheiding" zit in het uitvoeren van de 613 ge- en verboden terwijl het geheel als Gds plan wordt gezien die aan de gehele mensheid is gegeven. Dit bedoel ik wanneer ik zeg dat Gdsdienst universalistiesch dient te zijn: er zijn meerdere wegen naar Gd en we hoeven de ander niet van "ons gelijk" te overtuigen of over te halen "erbij " te komen om wat voor reden dan ook. Er is wel een onderscheid, namelijk monotheistisch en polytheistisch. Polytheisme wordt als afgodendienarij gezien omdat men heeft aangenomen dat er meerdere goden zijn, dus meerdere Gddrlijke wezens die Gddelijk initiatief hebben met scheppende krachten. Als je een meergodengeloof bekijkt dan blijkt dat dat bepaalde "waarheden" te achterhalen zijn alszijnde Gddelijk. Een steen kan eenmaal niet Scheppen dus een beeld en zijn aanbidders zitten op de verkeerde weg. Van Abraham wordt in de Midrash (mondelinge verhalende leer) verteld dat zijn vader Nachor, een afgodenbeelden zaak had. Abraham had al ontdekt dat dat onzin was en toen hij op een gegeven moment op de zaak moest passen antwoordde hij potentiele kopers als volgt. "Waarom wilt u dit beeld hebben?" zei hij tegen een oude man. "U bent een oude man en dit beeld is gisteren gemaakt....en dat gaat u aanbidden?" Zo ging dat de hele dag door. Aan het einde van de dag sloeg hij alle beelden kapot behalve de grootste. In diens armen legde hij de bijl en toen zijn vader de ravage zag antwoordde hij "Dat heeft dat grote beeld gedaan". Zijn vader ook niet gek begreep dat die afgodenbeeldengeloof onzin was. Door redenatie kun je tot meer waarheid komen. Vragen en redeneren is een joodse eigenschap om dichter tot de essentie te komen. Zomaar afwijzen kan niet. Dat is een zwakte bod. Er bestaan geen dogma's en als er een dogma binnen het Jodendom valt aan te wijzen, dan is dat dat Gd n, enig, is.

----------


## Snowwhite

> _Geplaatst door Thermopylae_ 
> *Goede middag Sneeuwwitje!
> 
> 
> Zie ook zinsnede in artikel, Al Amshaj betekend gemengd dus Al Nutfah ZAL betekenen mengeling van mannelijk en vrouwelijk kiemvloeistof of cellen. Dus niet dat betekend , maar zal betekenen. Dat MOET het betekenen om aan te tonen dat er sprake is van zaadcel en eicel?
> 
> Groet Therm*


Goeiemorge Therm

Alle geleerden zijn het er over eens dat nutfah amshaj, gemengd is. Zaadcel en eicel. Of zoals we dat vandaag noemen zygote. Dit baseren ze op overleveringen (ahadieth) die over zowel de mannelijke afscheiding gaan alswel de vrouwelijke. (The Prophet (PBUH) said; O Jew! Man is created from both: mans fluid and womans fluid.) 
Er zijn zelfs overleveringen die handelen over dominante en recessieve eigenschappen.

Overigens, even tussendoor, komt een eicel met een sprong er uit, en wel degelijk gepaard met een soort slijm: cervital mucus.

Nutfah is enkelvoud en betekent druppel, 

Amshaj is een bijvoeglijk naamwoord in het meervoud en betekent gemengd. Dus amshaj slaat op eicel en zaadcel (zygote).

Dit op zich is helemaal niet zo miraculeus. Een kind van 5 kan zien dat een persoon eigenschappen van zowel zijn vader alswel zijn moeder heeft. Ook jij zal wat weg hebben van je moeder.

Het verhaal van de missende eicel is compleet verzonnen. 

En jij mag natuurlijk vinden, dat het allemaal multi interpretabel is. Is het atoom of graanzaadje? 

Maar dat is jouw vrijheid.

Groetjes van Sneeuwwitje

Moge Allah SWT mij vergeven voor de fouten die ik heb gemaakt. Amien

----------


## Olive Yao

> _Geplaatst door H.P.Pas_ 
> Uit zijn hoofd geleerd.
> Van kaft tot kaft.
> Zonder Arabisch te verstaan.
> Gedurende twee  drie jaar, te beginnen op zijn zevende.


Indoctrinatie: een eenvoudige boodschap herhalen, herhalen, herhalen.
Dit leidt tot een geestelijke geconditioneerde reflex die in plaats komt van denken.

De koran bevat veel, monotone, herhalingen. De koran uit het hoofd leren is dus herhaling, herhaling, herhaling herhalen, herhalen, herhalen.

Maar zonder arabisch te verstaan, dus zonder het te begrijpen ... dat is geen indoctrinatie, maar conditionering, afstomping.

Het moslimse godgeloof is de meest doorwrochte poging in levensbeschouwingen om het menselijk verstand uit te schakelen.

Moslims zeggen vaak dat hun godgeloof mensen aanmoedigt om hun verstand te gebruiken. Dat dat niet waar is bewijst de openingszin van de koran: "Aan dit boek mag niet getwijfeld worden".

Ziedaar volledige overgave aan de wil van de god.

----------


## Charlus

> _Geplaatst door Olive Yao_ 
> *<...>
> Moslims zeggen vaak dat hun godgeloof mensen aanmoedigt om hun verstand te gebruiken. Dat dat niet waar is bewijst de openingszin van de koran: "Aan dit boek mag niet getwijfeld worden".
> 
> Ziedaar volledige overgave aan de wil van de god.*


Dat gelovigen in de wereld hun verstand dienen te gebruiken maar niet mogen twijfelen aan de inhoud van het grote boek gaat toch heel goed samen? Goddelijke herkomst is het uitgangspunt, dus vanzelfsprekend dat twijfel aan de inhoud niet aan de orde kan zijn. Wat ik wel verdacht vind, is dat het zo expliciet gesteld wordt in de koran. Ibn Rushd kwam elders met een qua verdachtheid vergelijkbaar citaat (het kwam er op neer dat allah in de koran eenieder uitdaagt om dan maar eens net zoiets bijzonders te maken als de koran als ze het zoveel beter weten). 
Verder is het toch heel normaal dat een religie volledige overgave aan de wil van god voorschrijft. Wat had je anders verwacht van een "godgeloof"? De gelovige mag naar eigen inzicht bepalen wanneer hij/zij zich wel en wanneer niet aan de wil van god onderwerpt?

----------


## Charlus

> _Geplaatst door Snowwhite_ 
> *<...>Alle geleerden zijn het er over eens dat nutfah amshaj, gemengd is. Zaadcel en eicel. Of zoals we dat vandaag noemen zygote. Dit baseren ze op overleveringen (ahadieth) die over zowel de mannelijke afscheiding gaan alswel de vrouwelijke. (The Prophet (PBUH) said; O Jew! Man is created from both: mans fluid and womans fluid.)<...>*


Het gaat kortom alleen over vloeistoffen. Kennis van ei- en zaadcellen was niet aanwezig. De veronderstelling toendertijd was blijkbaar dat de, za'k maar zeggen, "vloeistof van de man" (constateerbaar) wordt gemengd met de "vloeistof van de vrouw" (verondersteld), uit dat mengsel klontert vervolgens iets etc.etc. Op zich spitsvondig en verrassend gemancipeerd, dat wel. Er staat mij nog bij dat in de slechte oude tijd in het Westen gedacht werd dat de vrouw alleen een passieve rol had als voedingsbodem voor het zaad van de man. Staat in de koran trouwens niet iets over vrouwen als akkers?
Geleerden in welke zin?

----------


## Thermopylae

> _Geplaatst door Snowwhite_ 
> *Goeiemorge Therm
> 
> Alle geleerden zijn het er over eens dat nutfah amshaj, gemengd is. Zaadcel en eicel. Of zoals we dat vandaag noemen zygote. Dit baseren ze op overleveringen (ahadieth) die over zowel de mannelijke afscheiding gaan alswel de vrouwelijke. (The Prophet (PBUH) said; O Jew! Man is created from both: mans fluid and womans fluid.) 
> Er zijn zelfs overleveringen die handelen over dominante en recessieve eigenschappen.
> 
> Overigens, even tussendoor, komt een eicel met een sprong er uit, en wel degelijk gepaard met een soort slijm: cervital mucus.
> 
> Nutfah is enkelvoud en betekent druppel, 
> ...



Zoals ik aangeef, zijn er een aantal mensen zoals Harun Yahya, die zich hebben voorgenomen, te bewijzen dat er wetenschap in de koran staat.
Feiten die men in de 7e eeuw niet kon weten, dus moet de koran van God gegeven zijn.
Daarbij gaat men uit van de wetenschap die men nu heeft, en gaat dan verzen lezen. Je kunt dat dus zien uit de opmerking, dat de vloeistof of levenskiem die wordt gestort uit de lendenen komt, tussen ribben en ruggengraat. Er wordt direct gezegd, klopt! De zaadblaasjes. Maar zoals ik al aangaf, zijn er meerdere mogelijkheden, maar dan wordt gezegd laat een liniaal op het stuitje schuin naar boven wijzen. Dat is dus een duidelijk voorbeeld van een bewering zo uitleggen dat het klopt met de hedendaagse inzichten. Maar uit de korantekst is nergens op te maken dat dit is bedoeld. Ook is het helemaal niet logisch om een lijn te gaan trekken vanaf het stuitje. Ook zitten de lendenen achter in de rug net boven de billen. De bijbel schrijft ook al, het nagelacht dat uit de lendenen van de man komt, dus een duidelijke overeenkomst. 
De vroegste verzameling ahadieth dateert van ca. 2 eeuwen na de dood van Mohammed! Maar zoals ik al schreef deze overleveringenzijn mensenwerk, je mag toch aannemen, dat het gaat om het woord van God zelf. Dan krijgen we nog korangeleerden, die ook nog eens een interpretatie gaan geven van de woorden van mensen hetgeen ook al een interpretatie is van de woorden die Mohammed zou hebben gesproken! Wat de moslim dan als waarheid en het woord van God krijgt voorgeschoteld is inmiddels al uit de 4e hand!



Je schrijft: Alle geleerden zijn het er over eens dat nutfah amshaj, gemengd is. Zaadcel en eicel. Nutfah amshaj zou gemengde mannelijke en vrouwelijke kiemvloeistof betekenen.
Ik beheers niet de Arabische taal, maar als dat zo is, dan kan op basis daarvan niet de sprong naar de moderne wetenschap worden gemaakt, dat hiermede is bedoeld de zaadcel en eicel.
1500 jaar voor de koran schrijft Aristoteles ook over het feit, dat de vrucht tot stand komt t.g.v. mannelijk vocht (sperma) en vrouwelijke vocht! 

De eisprong. De eicel bevindt zich in de eileider en wordt omgeven door een in grote toenemend eiblaasje. Op enig moment de barst dit eiblaasje en komt de eicel vrij in de eileider te liggen. Daar dient de eicel en zaadcel elkaar te ontmoeten om een vrucht tot stand te brengen.

Kijken we naar de door jou gegeven verzen:

36:77. Heeft de mens niet begrepen dat Wij hem hebben geschapen uit een levenskiem (nutfah)?

75:37. Was hij niet een kleine levenskiem (nutfah min mani) die werd uitgestort? 

76:2 Wij hebben de mens uit een gemengde levenskiem (nutfah amshaj) geschapen

Het enige dat wordt uitgestort, is het sperma. En zoals Aristoteels al schreef is het sperma van gemengde aard. Hoewel je dus alleen uit de verzen kunt opmaken, de mens voortkomt uit een gemengde stroom vocht/sperma wordt toch beweerd, dat er zou staan, dat de vrucht wordt gevormd uit eicel en zaadcel. Duidelijk een tekst toepraten naar de huidige wetenschap.

Dan je opmerking:

"Dit op zich is helemaal niet zo miraculeus. Een kind van 5 kan zien dat een persoon eigenschappen van zowel zijn vader alswel zijn moeder heeft. Ook jij zal wat weg hebben van je moeder."

Met alle respect, maar dit is een voorbeeld van de denkwijze, waarbij hetgeen we nu weten, wordt geprojeceerd op verzen van de koran!
Natuurlijk weten wij nu, dat eicel en zaadcel de vrucht vormen, en dat daardoor kinderen van vader en moeder zaken meekrijgen. Maar dat is natuurlijk niet het bewijs, dat daarom in genoemd vers zaadcel en eicel wordt bedoeld!

Dan, atoom/zandkorel. 

Als reactie hierop schreef ik:


Er zijn twee mogelijkheden. Of de koran heeft veel oudere teksten overgenomen van de Grieken, inclusief de fout, over het niet deelbaar zijn van het atoom, zoals blijkt uit de naam atoom, of de koran heeft de tekst niet overgenomen, en komt van God.

In het eerste geval, kende men het woord atoom, maar is het dus overgenomen van de Grieken en dus niet van God afkomstig. En dan kan de koran dus niet van God gezonden zijn.
In het tweede geval, gebruikt men het woord atoom, dat niet splitsbaar betekend en dat is dus een fout. En God, nota bene de schepper van alles zou natuurlijk een dergelijke fout niet maken.
Maar bovendien betekent het woord dharra dus o.a. korrel.Dus het heel goed zijn, dat men toen dacht dat de zandkorel, stofkorrel het kleinste was dat bestond, en met de weegapparaten in de 7e eeuw niet precies kon worden gewogen. Maar het atoom bestaat weer uit protonen en neutronen, dus nog kleiner. Waarom als je in de koran het kleinste wil nemen, dan een atoom noemen? Waarom een woord overnemen dat ondeelbaar betekend, terwijl het atoom deelbaar is? Je geeft ook een vers; ...noch bestaat er iets, groter of minder dan dit of het staat in een duidelijk Boek.
Ik neem aan dat hiermede de koran wordt bedoeld. Waar wordt het neutroon en protoon dan genoemd in de koran?

Groet Therm

P.S. je zat vanmorgen al weer vroeg achter de computer!

----------


## Rourchid

> _Geplaatst door Olive Yao_
> *
> De koran bevat veel, monotone, herhalingen. De koran uit het hoofd leren is dus herhaling, herhaling, herhaling herhalen, herhalen, herhalen.
> *


Ken jij moslims (of niet-moslims) die de Koran uit hun hoofd kennen?



> _Geplaatst door Olive Yao_
> *
> Maar zonder arabisch te verstaan, dus zonder het te begrijpen ... dat is geen indoctrinatie, maar conditionering, afstomping.
> *


Ken jij moslims (of niet-moslims) die, zonder Arabisch te begrijpen, de Koran uit hun hoofd kennen?



> _Geplaatst door Olive Yao_
> *
> Het moslimse godgeloof is de meest doorwrochte poging in levensbeschouwingen om het menselijk verstand uit te schakelen.
> *


Onderbouwing?



> _Geplaatst door Olive Yao_
> *
> Moslims zeggen vaak dat hun godgeloof mensen aanmoedigt om hun verstand te gebruiken. Dat dat niet waar is bewijst de openingszin van de koran: "Aan dit boek mag niet getwijfeld worden".
> *


Foute vertaling van een uit een aja _geknipt_ fragment.
Voor correcte interepretatie : Google --> tafsir 
Overigens debiteer je in deze draad voor de zoveelste keer op dit forum de leugen dat "Aan dit boek niet getwijfeld woorden" de openingszin van de Koran zou zijn.



> _Geplaatst door Olive Yao_
> *
> Ziedaar volledige overgave aan de wil van de god.
> *


Na een aantal speculaties je reeds vooropgestelde conclusie.

----------


## H.P.Pas

> _Geplaatst door Rourchid_ 
> *Ken jij moslims (of niet-moslims) die de Koran uit hun hoofd kennen?
> 
> Ken jij moslims (of niet-moslims) die, zonder Arabisch te begrijpen, de Koran uit hun hoofd kennen?
> 
> *


In de 'Dars-i-Nazami', het standaard-curricukum van Pakistaanse madrassa's (de enige vorm van onderwijs, die voor onbemiddelden toegankelijk is), wordt begonnen met het memoriseren van de Koran. Arabisch staat pas in het derde jaar op het rooster.

----------


## sjaen

> _Geplaatst door H.P.Pas_ 
> *In de 'Dars-i-Nazami', het standaard-curricukum van Pakistaanse madrassa's (de enige vorm van onderwijs, die voor onbemiddelden toegankelijk is), wordt begonnen met het memoriseren van de Koran. Arabisch staat pas in het derde jaar op het rooster.*


edit:



http://www.pbs.org/wgbh/pages/frontl...madrassas.html

----------


## Rourchid

> _Geplaatst door Rourchid_ 
> *
> Ken jij moslims (of niet-moslims) die de Koran uit hun hoofd kennen?
> 
> Ken jij moslims (of niet-moslims) die, zonder Arabisch te begrijpen, de Koran uit hun hoofd kennen?
> *
> 
> 
> _Geplaatst door H.P.Pas_
> ...


Geen antwoord op de vragen.

----------


## Koala64

> _Geplaatst door Olive Yao_ 
> *Indoctrinatie: een eenvoudige boodschap herhalen, herhalen, herhalen.
> Dit leidt tot een geestelijke geconditioneerde reflex die in plaats komt van denken.
> 
> De koran bevat veel, monotone, herhalingen. De koran uit het hoofd leren is dus herhaling, herhaling, herhaling herhalen, herhalen, herhalen.
> 
> Maar zonder arabisch te verstaan, dus zonder het te begrijpen ... dat is geen indoctrinatie, maar conditionering, afstomping.
> 
> Het moslimse godgeloof is de meest doorwrochte poging in levensbeschouwingen om het menselijk verstand uit te schakelen.
> ...


Als kind kwam ik er al achter dat religie de schijn van openheid heeft, maar dat doorvragen niet op prijs gesteld wordt. Doe je dat toch, dan krijg je antwoorden die nog meer vragen oproepen en ontstaat er geirriteerdheid. Op dat moment al had ik al het gevoel dat de waarheid daar dan ook niet te vinden zou zijn. Ik ben tot op heden niet op andere gedachten gebracht. Wat niet wil zeggen dat ik geen spiritueel mens ben.

----------


## IbnRushd

> _Geplaatst door Olive Yao_ 
> *
> Het moslimse godgeloof is de meest doorwrochte poging in levensbeschouwingen om het menselijk verstand uit te schakelen.
> *


Pff, wat een ongenuanceerde onzin. Het lijkt me verder sterk dat je alle levensbeschouwingen kent. Verbi-causa: het orthodoxe joodse geloof kent meer (uiteenzetting van) leefregels dan de islam. Bovendien lezen/herhalen zij ook vaak de Tora.
Overigens heb jij geen enkel idee hoe moslim(geleerden) te werk gaan wat betreft het geloven of rechtvaardigen van een religieuze zaak.

----------


## Tomas

> _Geplaatst door IbnRushd_ 
> *Pff, wat een ongenuanceerde onzin. Het lijkt me verder sterk dat je alle levensbeschouwingen kent. Verbi-causa: het orthodoxe joodse geloof kent meer (uiteenzetting van) leefregels dan de islam. Bovendien lezen/herhalen zij ook vaak de Tora.
> Overigens heb jij geen enkel idee hoe moslim(geleerden) te werk gaan wat betreft het geloven of rechtvaardigen van een religieuze zaak.*


En denk je dat het werkt bij de joden?

----------


## Rourchid

> _Geplaatst door Tomas_ 
> *En denk je dat het werkt bij de joden?*


Je kunt het de Joden zelf vragen.

----------


## At Ayt

> _Geplaatst door Koala64_ 
> *Als kind kwam ik er al achter dat religie de schijn van openheid heeft, maar dat doorvragen niet op prijs gesteld wordt. Doe je dat toch, dan krijg je antwoorden die nog meer vragen oproepen en ontstaat er geirriteerdheid.*


heb je daar ook een concreet voorbeeld van mbt de islam? of is dit slechts een algemeen gevoel wat je beschrijft?

----------


## maartenn100

> _Geplaatst door ronald_ 
> *De eerste 5 boeken van de Bijbel, Genesis, Exodus enz. vormen de Tora, in het Grieks Pentateuch, penta = 5, dat wat het joodse volk in de woestijn kreeg. Na het binnen treden in het heilige land traden profeten naar voren. Alle Oud Testamentische boeken zijn de Profeten en Geschriften. Tora, Profeten en Geschriften (gehele Oude Testament) wordt de Tenach genoemd.Het Christendom heeft de Tenach vertaald, mede met hulp van joodse geleerden, maar er zitten toch fouten in. Hoe het Christendom de Tenach heeft geinterpreteerd, hoe ze bepaalde Gddelijke concepten anders heeft uitgelegd is het Jodendom natuurlijk niet voorbij gegaan. In het begin van het Christendom waren het Joden die daar deel van uit maakten. Later is het door niet-joodse bijkomst een eigen leven gaan leiden. Gedurende 2000 jaar zijn er soms heftiger, soms gematigder, discussies tussen de twee Gdsdiensten gevoerd. 
> Wij hebben de opvatting dat er vele uitleggen zijn van de Tenach en ook op verschillende niveaus. Uiteindelijk kun je wel van leren uit de Tenach maar er zijn ook zogenaamde "leerregels". Ik sta er natuurlijk anders in, maar ik snap wanneer je zegt dat mn Prediker, Spreuken, Job boeken zijn die je meer naar het hart liggen. Voor mij is die verzameling groter. Speuken en Prediker bevatten inderdaad vele wijsheden. Soms is de tekst simpel, maar de uitleg groot. Elke Shabbat wordt er een stuk uit de Tora gelezen zodat na een jaar alles is doorgewerkt. Elke stuk staat elke weer dichter bij je en die gedeeltes worden specifiek geleerd met de commentaren die in de loop van de eeuwen zijn verschenen. Sommigen spreken me meer aan dan anderen. Denk dat dat individueel is bepaald.
> De Tora is dus het meest centrale boek omdat dat door Gd aan het volk is gegeven en de profeten door profetieen zijn bepaald, ook van Gd maar meer indirect.
> In principe geldt de Tora voor het joodse volk. Er sstaan 613 ge- en verboden in die voor het joodse volk geldt. Er staan natuurlijk ook heel veel boodschappen in voor de andere volkeren. Het Jodendom maakt een onderscheid tussen het joodse volk en de rest, de niet-joodse volkeren of te wel de Zonen van Noach. Met name Noach is dus een sleutelfiguur omdat Gd met hem en al zijn zonen opnieuw een verbond heeft gemaakt, aan wie de 7 Noachiedische geboden is aangereikt. De theorieen en kennis is bewaard gebleven. Job is een niet-joodse profeet die duidelijk een Gddelijke boodschap aan de mens stuurt. Jona evenzo. Er worden dus ook meerdere niet-joodse profeten in Tenach genoemd. De "scheiding" zit in het uitvoeren van de 613 ge- en verboden terwijl het geheel als Gds plan wordt gezien die aan de gehele mensheid is gegeven. Dit bedoel ik wanneer ik zeg dat Gdsdienst universalistiesch dient te zijn: er zijn meerdere wegen naar Gd en we hoeven de ander niet van "ons gelijk" te overtuigen of over te halen "erbij " te komen om wat voor reden dan ook. Er is wel een onderscheid, namelijk monotheistisch en polytheistisch. Polytheisme wordt als afgodendienarij gezien omdat men heeft aangenomen dat er meerdere goden zijn, dus meerdere Gddrlijke wezens die Gddelijk initiatief hebben met scheppende krachten. Als je een meergodengeloof bekijkt dan blijkt dat dat bepaalde "waarheden" te achterhalen zijn alszijnde Gddelijk. Een steen kan eenmaal niet Scheppen dus een beeld en zijn aanbidders zitten op de verkeerde weg. Van Abraham wordt in de Midrash (mondelinge verhalende leer) verteld dat zijn vader Nachor, een afgodenbeelden zaak had. Abraham had al ontdekt dat dat onzin was en toen hij op een gegeven moment op de zaak moest passen antwoordde hij potentiele kopers als volgt. "Waarom wilt u dit beeld hebben?" zei hij tegen een oude man. "U bent een oude man en dit beeld is gisteren gemaakt....en dat gaat u aanbidden?" Zo ging dat de hele dag door. Aan het einde van de dag sloeg hij alle beelden kapot behalve de grootste. In diens armen legde hij de bijl en toen zijn vader de ravage zag antwoordde hij "Dat heeft dat grote beeld gedaan". Zijn vader ook niet gek begreep dat die afgodenbeeldengeloof onzin was. Door redenatie kun je tot meer waarheid komen. Vragen en redeneren is een joodse eigenschap om dichter tot de essentie te komen. Zomaar afwijzen kan niet. Dat is een zwakte bod. Er bestaan geen dogma's en als er een dogma binnen het Jodendom valt aan te wijzen, dan is dat dat Gd n, enig, is.*


Inderdaad, het boek spreuken, maar ook Wijsheid, en Wijsheid van Jezus Sirach. Ik weet niet of deze laatsten ook nog tot de Pentateuch behoren.

Maar hoe 'redeneren' de joden dan dat God werkelijk tot de Isralieten sprak. Als een soort stem uit de hemelen? Hoe wordt dat genterpreteerd. En hoe wordt de aansporing tot het doden van hele volkeren uitgelegd. Wat toch erop wijst dat JHWH zelf zich niet aan het gebod: 'gij zult niet doden' houdt en zelfs mensen aanspoort om anderen te doden. Hoe valt dit te rijmen met de bezongen natuur van God als zijnde Algoed?

----------


## Koala64

> _Geplaatst door At Ayt_ 
> *heb je daar ook een concreet voorbeeld van mbt de islam? of is dit slechts een algemeen gevoel wat je beschrijft?*


Dit is wat ik ervaren heb met het Christendom. Mijn vermoeden is echter dat het met de Islam niet anders zal zijn.

----------


## Snowwhite

Goedemorgen Therm,

Het heeft weinig zin meer om te discussieren. 

Ik heb alle bewijzen reeds gegeven:

Nutfah amshaj, betekent wat men nu zygote noemt. 

In meerdere overleveringen wordt duidelijk de vrouwelijke inbreng benoemt.

In een andere hadith staat ook 

Not from all the fluid is the offspring created. 

Hieruit blijkt dat de vrucht niet wordt gevormd door de totale vloeistof van de man of vrouw maar een deel van dit. 

Met alle berichten die ik heb gepost is aangetoond, dat het artikel van marc "de mysterieuze verdwijning van de eicel" ronduit belachelijk is. 

Zelfs een kind kan al zien dat een persoon eigenschappen heeft van de moeder.

Dan, atoom/zandkorel. 

Men noemde het tharrah en niet atoom. Feit is dat het toen zo is geopenbaard, 14 eeuwen geleden, en dat pas veel later subatomic particles zijn ondekt. 

Kijk eens naar deze overlevering:

Bukhari Volume 1, Book 2, Number 42: 

Narrated Anas: 

The Prophet said, "Whoever said "None has the right to be worshipped but Allah and has in his heart good (faith) equal to the weight of a barley grain will be taken out of Hell. And whoever said: "None has the right to be worshipped but Allah and has in his heart good (faith) equal to the weight of a wheat grain will be taken out of Hell. And whoever said, "None has the right to be worshipped but Allah and has in his heart good (faith) equal to the weight of an atom will be taken out of Hell." 

Eerst gerstekorrel, dan tarwekorrel en vervolgens atoom worden vermeld.

Jij WIL het niet zo interpreteren. Dat is je goed recht, maar je kunt ook niet bewijzen dat het niet zo is.

Een ieder die ook maar een flauwe notie heeft van kwantumfysica, kan toch niet anders dan Godsbesef ontwikkelen, of anders is hij stekeblind.

Groetjes Sneeuwwitje

----------


## Rourchid

> _Geplaatst door maartenn100_
> *
> Inderdaad, het boek spreuken, maar ook Wijsheid, en Wijsheid van Jezus Sirach. Ik weet niet of deze laatsten ook nog tot de Pentateuch behoren.
> *


De Pentateuch bestaat uit de vijf Boeken van de Thora.
Spreuken, net zoals ook o.a. Psalmen en het Hooglied, behoort niet tot de Pentateuch (Thora), maar is wel onderdeel van de Tenach/O.T.
Wijsheid, en Wijsheid van Jezus Sirach op hun beurt behoren niet tot de Tenach/O.T. en zijn zogenoemde apocriefen.

----------


## At Ayt

> _Geplaatst door Koala64_ 
> *Dit is wat ik ervaren heb met het Christendom. Mijn vermoeden is echter dat het met de Islam niet anders zal zijn.*


mischien stelde je toen als kind de verkeerde vragen bij gebrek aan levenservaring of begreep je de antwoorden niet.. in de belevenis van een kind kan al snel iets niet goed zijn als het niet begrepen wordt.
_"later als je groot bent zul je het wel snappen"_ is dan het standaard antwoord dat ouders hun kinderen geven en dat werkt frustrerend voor een kind.. 

daarnaast moet je er ook open voor staan.. als je hart is gesloten voor een geloof in god dan kun je 10.000 vragen stellen maar je zult nooit de antwoorden krijgen die je zoekt..

----------


## Thermopylae

> _Geplaatst door Snowwhite_ 
> *Goedemorgen Therm,
> 
> Het heeft weinig zin meer om te discussieren. 
> 
> Ik heb alle bewijzen reeds gegeven:
> 
> Nutfah amshaj, betekent wat men nu zygote noemt. 
> 
> ...



Goede middag Sneeuwwitje.

Je geeft steeds koran teksten, waaruit moet blijken, dat de eicel wel wordt genoemd, dat slechts een gedeelte van het sperma tot de bevruchting leidt, en dat het sperma gemengd is.
Dus stel je dat het artikel van die Marc ronduit belachelijk is. Uit de aangehaalde werken van Aristoteles echter  bladzijde nummers ook genoemd  blijkt, dat deze ca. 1100 jaar voor de koran tot stand komt, geschreven heeft, dat het sperma gemengd is, en slechts een gedeelte tot de bevruchting leidt. Ook wordt naast mannelijke vloeistof de vrouwelijke vloeistof genoemd. De koran schrijft ook: mixure of male and female germinal fluid. 

Weer schrijf je, dat een kind al kan zien dat een persoon eigenschappen heeft van de moeder.
Dat gaf ik al aan, natuurlijk weten we dat, maar dat is volstrekt geen bewijs, dat in de koran de eicel wordt genoemd. Dat is wat ik steeds noem, dusdanig redeneren, dat een tekst in de koran wel wetenschap moet bevatten. Het staat er niet, maar dat moet wel de uitleg zijn, want dan klopt het met de hedendaagse wetenschappelijke inzichten.









> [i]Dan, atoom/zandkorel. 
> 
> Men noemde het tharrah en niet atoom. Feit is dat het toen zo is geopenbaard, 14 eeuwen geleden, en dat pas veel later subatomic particles zijn ondekt. 
> 
> Kijk eens naar deze overlevering:
> 
> Bukhari Volume 1, Book 2, Number 42: 
> 
> Narrated Anas: 
> ...


Je schrijft: men noemde het tharrah en niet atoom. Dus atoom wordt niet genoemd in de koran. Dan geef je een overlevering van Al-Boechari, en dan duikt de atoom ineens weer wel op. Dat is dus precies wat ik steeds schrijf. Wat in de koran staat is het woord van God, al het andere zijn interpretaties van mensen. Vele eeuwen voor de koran tot stand kwam, hadden de Grieken al geschreven over het atoom, dus het was al lang bekend.

Overigens ben je tot twee keer niet ingegaan op de kantekeningen die ik nog gaf. 
Je komt dan steeds weer met een tekst uit de koran, of met een hadith, maar wat is je eigen mening over mijn argumenten? 

Er zijn twee mogelijkheden. Of de koran heeft veel oudere teksten overgenomen van de Grieken, inclusief de fout, over het niet deelbaar zijn van het atoom, zoals blijkt uit de naam atoom, of de koran heeft de tekst niet overgenomen, en komt van God.

In het eerste geval, kende men het woord atoom, maar is het dus overgenomen van de Grieken en dus niet van God afkomstig. En dan kan de koran dus niet van God gezonden zijn.
In het tweede geval, gebruikt men het woord atoom, dat niet splitsbaar betekend en dat is dus een fout. En God, nota bene de schepper van alles zou natuurlijk een dergelijke fout niet maken.
Maar bovendien betekent het woord dharra dus o.a. korrel.Dus het heel goed zijn, dat men toen dacht dat de zandkorrel, stofkorrel het kleinste was dat bestond, en met de weegapparaten in de 7e eeuw niet precies kon worden gewogen. Maar het atoom bestaat weer uit protonen en neutronen, dus nog kleiner. Waarom als je in de koran het kleinste wil nemen, dan een atoom noemen? Waarom een woord overnemen dat ondeelbaar betekend, terwijl het atoom deelbaar is? Je geeft ook een vers; ...noch bestaat er iets, groter of minder dan dit of het staat in een duidelijk Boek.
Ik neem aan dat hiermede de koran wordt bedoeld. Waar wordt het neutron en proton dan genoemd in de koran?

Dan schrijf je: Een ieder die ook maar een flauwe notie heeft van kwantumfysica, kan toch niet anders dan Godsbesef ontwikkelen, of anders is hij stekeblind. 

Dus dat de kwantumfysica een moeilijke materie is, die moeilijk te begrijpen is voor mensen, is het bewijs dat God bestaat?
Nou, nee! Dat zijn inderdaad die argumenten die gelovigen vaak gebruiken. 
Heel populair is bijvoorbeeld ook, dat men aanvoert, dat als de omloop snelheid van de aarde ietsje sneller of langzamer zou zijn geweest, de aarde niet eens meer had bestaan. Dus dat is het bewijs dat God bestaat. Nee dus. Er zijn enorm veel hemellichamen. In de miljarden jaren 
dat het heelal bestaat, zijn de hemellichamen die te snel gingen , waardoor de aantrekkingskracht van de zon te gering was, de ruime in geslingerd, en verdwenen. De hemellichamen die te langzaam gingen, werden door de aantrekkingskracht van de zon naar de zon getrokken en zijn daar stuk geslagen. Wat wij dus nu aanschouwen, zijn die hemellichamen, waarvan de omloopsnelheid juist goed was, om in een baan om de zon te draaien. Bovendien natuurlijk niet zo gek, dat van die enorme hoeveelheid hemellichamen er een paar zijn, waarvan de snelheid juist goed is. 

Jij WIL het niet zo interpreteren. Dat is je goed recht, maar je kunt ook niet bewijzen dat het niet zo is 

Ik zou hetzelfde over jou kunnen stellen!  :Smilie:  Jij wil het juist zo interpreteren, omdat het dan bewijs levert, dat er wetenschap in de koran staat.

Groet Therm

----------


## Koala64

> _Geplaatst door At Ayt_ 
> *mischien stelde je toen als kind de verkeerde vragen bij gebrek aan levenservaring of begreep je de antwoorden niet.. in de belevenis van een kind kan al snel iets niet goed zijn als het niet begrepen wordt.
> "later als je groot bent zul je het wel snappen" is dan het standaard antwoord dat ouders hun kinderen geven en dat werkt frustrerend voor een kind.. 
> 
> daarnaast moet je er ook open voor staan.. als je hart is gesloten voor een geloof in god dan kun je 10.000 vragen stellen maar je zult nooit de antwoorden krijgen die je zoekt..*


Ben mijn hele leven zo'n beetje op zoek geweest naar spiritualiteit en nog steeds, veel gelezen over religies en aanverwante zaken. 
Ik ben voor mijzelf tot een slotsom gekomen dat 'de waarheid' te groot is om zich in een boek of een stroming te laten vangen. Het leven is een mysterie en dient dat ook wellicht te zijn.

----------


## rinjea

> _Geplaatst door Koala64_ 
> *Ben mijn hele leven zo'n beetje op zoek geweest naar spiritualiteit en nog steeds, veel gelezen over religies en aanverwante zaken. 
> Ik ben voor mijzelf tot een slotsom gekomen dat 'de waarheid' te groot is om zich in een boek of een stroming te laten vangen. Het leven is een mysterie en dient dat ook wellicht te zijn.*


Nee hoor er is 1-GOD.
Die heeft alles geschapen.

GOD liet en laat zichzelf kennen door JEZUS CHRISTUS

----------


## Koala64

> _Geplaatst door rinjea_ 
> *Nee hoor er is 1-GOD.
> Die heeft alles geschapen.
> 
> GOD liet en laat zichzelf kennen door JEZUS CHRISTUS*


In jouw wereldsbeeld is dat inderdaad zo.

----------


## ronald

> _Geplaatst door maartenn100_ 
> *Inderdaad, het boek spreuken, maar ook Wijsheid, en Wijsheid van Jezus Sirach. Ik weet niet of deze laatsten ook nog tot de Pentateuch behoren.
> 
> Maar hoe 'redeneren' de joden dan dat God werkelijk tot de Isralieten sprak. Als een soort stem uit de hemelen? Hoe wordt dat genterpreteerd. En hoe wordt de aansporing tot het doden van hele volkeren uitgelegd. Wat toch erop wijst dat JHWH zelf zich niet aan het gebod: 'gij zult niet doden' houdt en zelfs mensen aanspoort om anderen te doden. Hoe valt dit te rijmen met de bezongen natuur van God als zijnde Algoed?*



Zoals Rouchid aangaf zijn de boeken Wijsheid en Wijsheid van Jezus Sirach apoclifische werken. Er bestaan naast de boeken van Tenach, OT, natuurlijk vele anderen.

Als je Exodus hst. 20 leest, dan vind je de gebeurtenis beschreven. Een "stem" van de hemel is een Bat Kol, dat hoorbaar is voor alle aanwezigen. Het "spreken" van Gd had een profetische werking en uitwerking. De aanwezigen rezen op het hoogste niveau van profetie. Dat wil zeggen dat "Gds woord" en diepere betekenis en gevolg heeft dan dat wanneer een mens tot het volk zou spreken. Diverse fysieke, zintuigelijke vermogens raakten een andere dimensie. Zo zag men wat men hoorde, en hoorde wat men zag. Wanneer je de eigenschappen en uitiingen van een profeet bekijkt, dan zijn dat emoties die daar speelden. Profeten in later tijden ervaarden hetzelfde maar dan op een lager niveau vanwege de overweldigende karakter omdat Gd Zelf sprak. Datgene wat men hoorde staat in Exodus 20. Het overweldigende karakter had ook tot gevolg dat de zielen de lichamen verlieten. Ook dat staat erin vermeld.

Het eerste gevecht dat het volk Israel na de uittocht moest voeren was die met het volk Amalek. Egypte als "hoogste" samenleving, de volkeren erom heen hoorden van wat er was gebeurd. Zo ook Amalek. Toch keerde het tegen Gds kracht en besloot een slavenvolk van achteren aan te vallen. Het wordt gezien als het summum van krachten tegen Gd.
Later moet het volk na 40 jaren in de woestijn te zijn geweest het lanf Kna'an binnen trekken waar inmiddels de 7 verschillende volkeren woonden. In de Tora en in het boek Jehoshua, Jozua, staat te lezen onder welke omstandigheden men deze gevechten , oorlogen, onderhandelingen moest plegen. Aan de ene kant had je het Gddelijk gebod daartoe nadat onderhandelingen werden aan geboden vond wel of niet gevecht plaats. Gd alszijnde "Algoed" is een relatief begrip. Er is een kant van liefde en er is een kant van kracht. De combinatie is de werkelijkheid waarnaar wordt gestreefd. Liefde alleen werkt niet en kracht alleen werkt ook niet. Vele van die volkeren hielden zich bezig met afgodendienarij waaronder kinderoffers. Waarover Abraham werd getest kwam niet helemaal uit de lucht vallen. Kinderoffers brengen was een afgodendaad dat daar werd uitgevoerd. De contraditie met Gd was natuurlijk groot en zo ook het testgehalte. Dat terzijde.
Gij zult niet doden is een verbod dat in eerste instantie voor iedereen geldt in welke situatie. Er is echter een uitzondering en dat is wanneer een ander jou wil doden dan ben je gerechtigd of heb je zelfs de plicht de ander te doden. Is zijn bloed roder dan die van jou? Aan de andere kant, als men jou, als jood zijnde, je en public dwingt handelingen te treffen die tegen de Tora zijn, en wel jij moet een andere doden, jij moet verboden sexuele handelingen plegen en jij moet afgoden dienen, dan kun je je leven daarvoor geven. 
Aansporen tot doden in de tijden van de Tenach gebeurde alleen op Gddelijk bevel tot gevecht nadat men geen overeenkomst wenst. Heden tendage gelden dat soort aansporingen natuurlijk helemaal niet. Er is geen Gddelijk bevel die dat een profeet mededeelt want er zijn geen profeten meer. De Wet, de Tora door diens wetten uit te voeren beredeneert wanneer wel of geen gevecht met doden tot gevolg moet worden aangegaan of niet. Een situatie van veiligheid handhaven zou dat bv eisen.

----------


## rinjea

> _Geplaatst door ronald_ 
> *Zoals Rouchid aangaf zijn de boeken Wijsheid en Wijsheid van Jezus*



GOG zei alleen door de Christus krijg je Eeuwig Leven.
En niet door de wet!


Want wie houd zich eraan??

----------


## ronald

> _Geplaatst door rinjea_ 
> *GOG zei alleen door de Christus krijg je Eeuwig Leven.
> En niet door de wet!
> 
> 
> Want wie houd zich eraan??*



Ik...en nog heel veel anderen. Jij toch ook?

----------


## Snowwhite

Goedemorgen therm,
Het blijft draaien in een kringetje. Ik heb mijn argumenten meerdere malen genoemd. 
God weet wat voor ons is en wat na ons is, dus hij weet dat tharrah (atoom) deelbaar is, terwijl de mensen aan wie de koran wordt geopenbaard, dat dan nog niet weten.
Jij wil het niet zien.
En uit je posting blijkt inderdaad dat je niets van kwantumfysica hebt begrepen.
Misschien een andere keer.............
Groetjes Sneeuwwitje

----------


## Rourchid

> _Geplaatst door Snowwhite_
> *
> Dan, atoom/zandkorel. 
> 
> Men noemde het tharrah en niet atoom. Feit is dat het toen zo is geopenbaard, 14 eeuwen geleden, en dat pas veel later subatomic particles zijn ondekt. 
> *


Vergelijkbaar :
(Genesis 2:7) Toen nam Elohim van de AFAR (=atomen (=stof)) uit de aarde, en formeerde daarvan de mens.
Het woord voor atoom in nieuw Hebreeuws is "Paried"; doch in de oud Hebreeuwse taal werd "Afar" ook als kleinste stofdeel gebruikt, vandaar dat _Afar_ vertaald mag worden als atoom.

----------


## Tomas

> _Geplaatst door Snowwhite_ 
> Een ieder die ook maar een flauwe notie heeft van kwantumfysica, kan toch niet anders dan Godsbesef ontwikkelen, of anders is hij stekeblind.


Daar heb je wel gelijk in. Maar dan ook echt niet meer dan een flauwe notie.

----------


## Tomas

> _Geplaatst door At Ayt_ 
> *mischien stelde je toen als kind de verkeerde vragen bij gebrek aan levenservaring of begreep je de antwoorden niet.. in de belevenis van een kind kan al snel iets niet goed zijn als het niet begrepen wordt.
> "later als je groot bent zul je het wel snappen" is dan het standaard antwoord dat ouders hun kinderen geven en dat werkt frustrerend voor een kind.. 
> 
> daarnaast moet je er ook open voor staan.. als je hart is gesloten voor een geloof in god dan kun je 10.000 vragen stellen maar je zult nooit de antwoorden krijgen die je zoekt..*


Dit is inderdaad gelijk aan de christelijke reactie waar Koala op doelt denk ik. Een beetje in de trant van: Je bent te dom (eufemistisch te jong genoemd) om het te begrijpen en accepteer (eufemistisch "sta er voor open" genoemd) het nu maar.

----------


## Tomas

> _Geplaatst door IbnRushd_ 
> *Pff, wat een ongenuanceerde onzin. Het lijkt me verder sterk dat je alle levensbeschouwingen kent. Verbi-causa: het orthodoxe joodse geloof kent meer (uiteenzetting van) leefregels dan de islam. Bovendien lezen/herhalen zij ook vaak de Tora.
> Overigens heb jij geen enkel idee hoe moslim(geleerden) te werk gaan wat betreft het geloven of rechtvaardigen van een religieuze zaak.*


En, heb je nog over mijn vraag na durven denken?

----------


## Thermopylae

> _Geplaatst door Snowwhite_ 
> *Goedemorgen therm,
> Het blijft draaien in een kringetje. Ik heb mijn argumenten meerdere malen genoemd. 
> God weet wat voor ons is en wat na ons is, dus hij weet dat tharrah (atoom) deelbaar is, terwijl de mensen aan wie de koran wordt geopenbaard, dat dan nog niet weten.
> Jij wil het niet zien.
> En uit je posting blijkt inderdaad dat je niets van kwantumfysica hebt begrepen.
> Misschien een andere keer.............
> Groetjes Sneeuwwitje*


Goede middag Sneeuwwitje.

Wat was de discussie. Bestaat God? Argument: In de koran staan zaken die de mensen in de 7e eeuw nog niet konden weten, dus moet het boek door God gegeven zijn. 
Jouw argument dat het atoom wel in de koran wordt genoemd, alsmede dat het atoom niet het kleinste deel is: "God weet wat voor ons is en wat na ons is, DUS hij weet dat tharrah deelbaar is, terwijl de mensen aan wie de koran wordt geopenbaard dat nog niet weten"

Je blijft dus hetgeen te bewijzen is - God - als bewijs gebruiken dat God bestaat!
Dat de koran bestaat is duidelijk. Dat Mohammed teksten heeft gezegd, die door vertrouwelingen op schrift werd gesteld, vinden we in de overleveringen. Maar dat die teksten van God komen, is te bewijzen.
Ik schreef al, dat je steeds met koranverzen komt, als argumenten.
Ik heb je m.b.t. het atoom 3 maal mijn argumenten geplaatst, waarom ik vind dat er getwijfeld kan worden, of atoom in de koran genoemd wordt. Steeds weer geef je niet je eigen mening daarop, maar komt met
koranverzen. Je hebt hersens gekregen, je bent duidelijk een intelligente vrouw, waarom geef je niet je eigen argumenten m.b.t. mijn kanttekeningen?

De kwantumfysica is inderdaad een moeilijke zaak, vooral moeilijk voor de eenvoudige mens om zich te visualiseren wat dat in de praktijk zal betekenen.

Zodra er zaken zijn, die heel ingewikkeld zijn en/of (nog) niet (geheel) zijn verklaard, dan zijn gelovigen direct ter plaatste, om te stellen, dat dit een bewijs is dat er een hogere macht aan het werk is, in casu God. Harun Yahya laat ook nu niet verstek gaan. 
Gewezen wordt op nog kleinere deeltjes dan de neutron en proton; de quarks, die "bewust" zouden handelen. "Zij maken onvoorspelbare keuzes tussen alternatieve mogelijkheden volgens de wetten van de kwantummechanica." En dus wordt maar weer eens de conclusie getrokken; daar moet dus wel God achter zitten.
Echter de kwantummechanica stelt niet dat atomen intelligentie hebben. Wat de kwantummechanica stelt is dat atomen zich niet deterministisch gedragen, maar gedragen op basis van kans. Het is dus onvoorspelbaar welke uitkomst een experiment heeft. Wel weet je bij vele herhalingen wat de kansen op een bepaalde uitkomst zijn. Echter, dat betreft statistiek en heeft niets met intelligentie te maken. 
De genoemde "energiepakketjes" zijn geen quarks maar quanta.


Groet Therm

----------


## Rourchid

> _Geplaatst door Snowwhite_ 
> *
> Een ieder die ook maar een flauwe notie heeft van kwantumfysica, kan toch niet anders dan Godsbesef ontwikkelen, of anders is hij stekeblind.
> *


Evenzo biochemie; studieboek eerstejaar geneeskunde :

In 1972, S. Jonathan Singer and Garth Nicolson proposed a fluid mosaic model (*c*) for the gross model of biological membranes. The essence of there model is that membranes are two-dimensional solutions of oriented globular proteins and lipids.(_Science_ 175 [1972] : 723)
L. Stryer, Biochemistry, pp. 224 












Source : http://environment.newscientist.com/...factories.html

----------


## maartenn100

toch een beetje belachelijk om een link te leggen tussen quantumfysica en 'godsbesef'(whatever that means) te leggen. Getuigt van weinig zin voor logica.

----------


## Rourchid

> _Geplaatst door maartenn100_ 
> *toch een beetje belachelijk om een link te leggen tussen quantumfysica en 'godsbesef'(whatever that means) te leggen. Getuigt van weinig zin voor logica.*


Nederigheid? Dankbaarheid?

----------


## Rourchid

> _Geplaatst door ronald_
> *
> Ooit kwam een niet-Jood bij rabbi Hillel met de vraag dat hij joods wilde worden als hij het staand op n been de Tora zou kunnen leren. Zijn antwoord was "Houd van je medemens en de rest is commentaar. Ga en leer Tora."
> *


Een zeer wijze rabbi!



> _Geplaatst door ronald_
> *
> Als je Exodus hst. 20 leest, dan vind je de gebeurtenis beschreven. Een "stem" van de hemel is een Bat Kol, dat hoorbaar is voor alle aanwezigen. Het "spreken" van Gd had een profetische werking en uitwerking. De aanwezigen rezen op het hoogste niveau van profetie. Dat wil zeggen dat "Gds woord" en diepere betekenis en gevolg heeft dan dat wanneer een mens tot het volk zou spreken. Diverse fysieke, zintuigelijke vermogens raakten een andere dimensie. Zo zag men wat men hoorde, en hoorde wat men zag. Wanneer je de eigenschappen en uitiingen van een profeet bekijkt, dan zijn dat emoties die daar speelden. Profeten in later tijden ervaarden hetzelfde maar dan op een lager niveau vanwege de overweldigende karakter omdat Gd Zelf sprak. Datgene wat men hoorde staat in Exodus 20. Het overweldigende karakter had ook tot gevolg dat de zielen de lichamen verlieten. Ook dat staat erin vermeld.
> *


_Soerat_41:52 
En niet komt het toe aan een mensenkind 
dat God hem toespreekt
anders dan bij openbaring
ofr van achter een scheidswand
of doordat Hij een boodschapper*** zendt
die openbaar maakt met Zijn verlof
wat Hij wil.

*** Galaylin : Gabril

----------


## maartenn100

> _Geplaatst door Rourchid_ 
> *Nederigheid? Dankbaarheid?*


euhm... kan u niet volgen.

----------


## maartenn100

> _Geplaatst door rinjea_ 
> *Nee hoor er is 1-GOD.
> Die heeft alles geschapen.
> 
> GOD liet en laat zichzelf kennen door JEZUS CHRISTUS*


Rinjae en anderen, zijn jullie pokkeblind voor elkaars posts? De ene bezingt de hadithen van Mohamed, de andere die van Mozes, en weer een ander stelt Jezus centraal? Heeft uw GOD 3 totaal verschillende openbaringen gegeven!!!?????!!!!

----------


## Rourchid

> _Geplaatst door maartenn100_ 
> *euhm... kan u niet volgen.*


Laat dan maar zitten  :zwaai:

----------


## Rourchid

> _Geplaatst door maartenn100_
> *
> Rinjae en anderen, zijn jullie pokkeblind voor elkaars posts? De ene bezingt de hadithen van Mohamed, de andere die van Mozes, en weer een ander stelt Jezus centraal? Heeft uw GOD 3 totaal verschillende openbaringen gegeven!!!?????!!!!
> *


 :lol:

----------


## maartenn100

Tja, als de argumenten opzijn Rourshid, dan beginnen mensen onnozel te doen h, jongen  :wohaa:

----------


## ronald

> _Geplaatst door maartenn100_ 
> *Rinjae en anderen, zijn jullie pokkeblind voor elkaars posts? De ene bezingt de hadithen van Mohamed, de andere die van Mozes, en weer een ander stelt Jezus centraal? Heeft uw GOD 3 totaal verschillende openbaringen gegeven!!!?????!!!!*



Zoals ik al meldde. Religie moet universalistisch zijn: er zijn meerdere wegen die naar Gd leiden en er zullen ook meerdere leraren zijn. Wat is het probleem? Tenzij de een van de andere zegt dat hij "beter" is, want dat zet diegene zich buiten de universalistische leer en omarmt dualisme wat iets heel anders is inderdaad.

----------


## maartenn100

Ronald, ik zou eens luisteren wat deze moslim zegt over de joden in dit filmpje, waarvan jij zegt dat ze geloven in dezelfde god en ook dezelfde openbaring volgen (1 god= 1 zelfde openbaring...):

ps: bekijk het hele filmpje, achteraan komt pas de toespraak van een imam.

----------


## Koala64

> _Geplaatst door Tomas_ 
> *Dit is inderdaad gelijk aan de christelijke reactie waar Koala op doelt denk ik. Een beetje in de trant van: Je bent te dom (eufemistisch te jong genoemd) om het te begrijpen en accepteer (eufemistisch "sta er voor open" genoemd) het nu maar.*


Precies.

----------


## Charlus

> _Geplaatst door Rourchid_ 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Geplaatst door maartenn100_ 
> toch een beetje belachelijk om een link te leggen tussen quantumfysica en 'godsbesef'(whatever that means) te leggen. Getuigt van weinig zin voor logica.
> 
> 
> *Nederigheid? Dankbaarheid?*


Verdwazing? Dilettantisme? Onkunde? Algehele stupiditeit?

----------


## maartenn100

> _Geplaatst door ronald_ 
> *Zoals ik al meldde. Religie moet universalistisch zijn: er zijn meerdere wegen die naar Gd leiden en er zullen ook meerdere leraren zijn. Wat is het probleem? Tenzij de een van de andere zegt dat hij "beter" is, want dat zet diegene zich buiten de universalistische leer en omarmt dualisme wat iets heel anders is inderdaad.*


Maar dat argument dat 'er meerdere wegen naar God' moeten kunnen zijn overtuigt mij niet. 
Want elke cultuur of volk geeft slechts 1 openbaring of 1 weg en de gelovigen _moeten_ deze navolgen, zegt hun traditie. 
Maar elke openbaring van diezelfde God is totaal anders. 
Volgens elke openbaring is er slechts 1 weg van God naar de mensen, Zijn openbaring. 
In het ene Openbaart God zich als een mens Jezus, maar in de andere openbaring vingerwijst God naar die vorige openbaring als fout en verkeerd. Bizar dan toch dat de gelovigen nu doen alsof ze het over dezelfde God hebben.

Dus religie _is_ niet universalistisch zoals jij het graag had gehad.

----------


## Charlus

> _Geplaatst door Rourchid_ 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Geplaatst door Snowwhite_ 
> Een ieder die ook maar een flauwe notie heeft van kwantumfysica, kan toch niet anders dan Godsbesef ontwikkelen, of anders is hij stekeblind.
> 
> 
> *Evenzo biochemie; studieboek eerstejaar geneeskunde :<...>*


Oei, wat ingewikkeld. Ik ben helemaal onder de indruk dus god moet bestaan. Zo ongeveer? Klinkt als grootheidswaanzin; men besluit dat god moet bestaan.
Jij deed toch niet aan godsbewijzen? Minimaal een flintertje kennis van kwantumfysica of biochomie --> godsbesef.

----------


## Rourchid

> _Geplaatst door maartenn100_ 
> *Tja, als de argumenten opzijn Rourshid, dan beginnen mensen onnozel te doen h, jongen *


Welnee, ik geef alleen maar jouw lachwekkende arrogantie aan.

Overigens is de eerste uiting waarmee je dit forum vervuild hebt 19-12-07 j.l. onder de naam Tomasss geplaatst op het kifkif-forum : http://site.kifkif.be/forum/showthread.php?t=4875

20-12-07 j.l. is deze zelfde uiting,voorzien zijnde van het predikaat _warrig_, geplaatst op dit forum in NVDD : http://www.maroc.nl/forums/showthrea...hreadid=235721

----------


## Rourchid

> _Geplaatst door Charlus_
> *
> Oei, wat ingewikkeld. Ik ben helemaal onder de indruk dus god moet bestaan. Zo ongeveer? Klinkt als grootheidswaanzin; men besluit dat god moet bestaan.
> Jij deed toch niet aan godsbewijzen? Minimaal een flintertje kennis van kwantumfysica of biochomie --> godsbesef.*


Met behulp van een woordenboek kun je het verschil tussen besef en bewijs nader duiden.

----------


## ronald

> _Geplaatst door maartenn100_ 
> *Maar dat argument dat 'er meerdere wegen naar God' moeten kunnen zijn overtuigt mij niet. 
> Want elke cultuur of volk geeft slechts 1 openbaring of 1 weg en de gelovigen moeten deze navolgen, zegt hun traditie. 
> Maar elke openbaring van diezelfde God is totaal anders. 
> Volgens elke openbaring is er slechts 1 weg van God naar de mensen, Zijn openbaring. 
> In het ene Openbaart God zich als een mens Jezus, maar in de andere openbaring vingerwijst God naar die vorige openbaring als fout en verkeerd. Bizar dan toch dat de gelovigen nu doen alsof ze het over dezelfde God hebben.
> 
> Dus religie is niet universalistisch zoals jij het graag had gehad.*



Verschillende culturen geven verschillende wegen naar Gd en dat is cultuur of volk gebonden. Dit is bijna logisch. Een Nederlander "denkt" anders dan een Irakees. Maak eens een lijstje met overeenkomsten en verschillen. Zijn die verschillen "menszijn onwaardig"? Nee. Gekeken moet worden naar "menselijke" waarden volgens die cultuur. Dan zie je tig verschillen die op zich niets uitmaken want een Irakees vraagt een Nederlander geen Irakees te zijn en vv. Heb je het over Gdsdiensten dan kun je een soortgelijke afwegingen maken. De grootste gemene deler moet echter zijn dat een Gdsbesef en een mens die leeft en handelt in liefde voor Gd en zijn medemens. "Hebt uw naaste lief en de rest is commentaar". Dan kan het toch heel goed zijn dat Gd mij zegt de Shabbat te houden of met gebedsriemen elke dag in gebed te gaan of Pesach te vieren? En Rourchid tijdens de Ramadan te vasten en Rinjea Jezus' leer ter harte te nemen? Waarom kan dat niet gezamelijk opgaan?
Gd heeft meerdere boodschappen gegeven en zoals ik al heb geschreven is er een verbond met Noach gemaakt en later met het Volk Israel...en dan nog volgen we bepaalde leiders of leraren die bepaalde aspecten van de Gdsdienst benadrukken. 
Zoals ik ook al schreef is alles tegen de blauwdruk van het monotheisme te houden. Zodra "men" iets anders over anderen of andere Gdsdiensten gaat zeggen is mi men verkeerd bezig. Zodra bepaalde opvattingen over anderen actueel worden wordt het inderdaad een andere zaak. Ik stelde niet dat religie universalistisch is, ik stelde dat Gdsdiensten universalistisch moeten zijn. Er valt het een en ander inderdaad buiten de boot. Als je als Gdsdienst de andere weg voor de ander niet wilt accepteren dan ben je niet universalistisch bezig, maar exclusivistisch. Dit is de maatstaf.

----------


## ronald

> _Geplaatst door maartenn100_ 
> *Ronald, ik zou eens luisteren wat deze moslim zegt over de joden in dit filmpje, waarvan jij zegt dat ze geloven in dezelfde god en ook dezelfde openbaring volgen (1 god= 1 zelfde openbaring...):
> 
> ps: bekijk het hele filmpje, achteraan komt pas de toespraak van een imam.
> 
> 
> *



Niet alleen in onze Gdsdienst voel ik me met alle generaties verbonden maar ook in 2000 jaar vervolgingen met de up's. Niet en niemand in deze wereld kan mij maar 1 gram twijfel geven in onze verbondenheid met Gd. De man beroert mij geen milimeter. Voor al zijn woorden zal hij rekenschap moeten afleggen en leiders des te meer. In mijn ogen heeft hij niet veel van Gdsdienst begrepen en heeft zich voor het karretje van de politieke Islam laten spannen die gaat om eer, roem en macht. Zo geraken naties in troebele wateren van politiek en Gdsdienst. De verantwoordelijkheid zit bij de geestelijken.

----------


## Charlus

> _Geplaatst door Rourchid_ 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Geplaatst door Charlus_ 
> Oei, wat ingewikkeld. Ik ben helemaal onder de indruk dus god moet bestaan. Zo ongeveer? Klinkt als grootheidswaanzin; men besluit dat god moet bestaan.
> Jij deed toch niet aan godsbewijzen? Minimaal een flintertje kennis van kwantumfysica of biochomie --> godsbesef.
> 
> ...


Bewijs, besef: inwisselbare begrippen wanneer het gaat om subjectieve irrationele overtuigingen.
God of 'Iets' (het ietsisme) zien als de enigst mogelijke verklaring voor zoveel complexiteit is van alle tijden. Steeds is bijstelling noodzakelijk, zo boerenslim zijn gelovigen nog wel.
Dacht men vroeger dat er wel een god moest bestaan omdat men geen verklaring had voor onweer, nu worden biochemie (BC) en kwantummechanica (KM) er met de haren bijgesleept om de onvermijdelijkheid van god aan te tonen.
Waar ik benieuwd naar ben is bij welke minimale 'ingewikkeldheidsfactor' godsbesef om de hoek komt kijken. Onweer of dat 2+2=4 is blijkbaar niet (meer) voldoende. Het moet allemaal veel deftiger: wie na confrontatie met BC en KM geen godsbesef ontwikkeld, is klaarblijkelijk stekeblind, maar dit godsbesef is op de keper beschouwd net zo misplaatst en banaal als godsbesef nav. 2+2=4, onweer of de stelling van Pythagoras. Dezelfde bekrompenheid van vroeger tijden, alleen nu een stuk pretentieuzer gebracht. Des te lachwekkender.

----------


## H.P.Pas

> _Geplaatst door Rourchid_ 
> *Nederigheid? Dankbaarheid?*


Nederig ?
Dankbaar ?
Jij ?
No way.
Over het paard getilde gifkabouter.

----------


## Snowwhite

Goedemorgen Therm




> _Geplaatst door Thermopylae_ 
> *Je schrijft: men noemde het tharrah en niet atoom. Dus atoom wordt niet genoemd in de koran. Dan geef je een overlevering van Al-Boechari, en dan duikt de atoom ineens weer wel op.*


Sorry ik wist niet dat je arabisch kon.




 gerstekorrel
  tarwekorrel
 atoom (tharrah)

----------


## Charlus

> _Geplaatst door Snowwhite_ 
> *<...>                    
>                                                          <...>*


Ga direct naar de gevangenis, ga niet langs af, u ontvangt geen f.200.-.

----------


## Thermopylae

> _Geplaatst door Snowwhite_ 
> *Goedemorgen Therm
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry ik wist niet dat je arabisch kon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Goedmiddag, Sneeuwwitje.

Wederom een tekst uit de koran, en niet jouw eigen mening, m.b.t. de door mij gegeven argumenten.

Groet Therm

----------


## At Ayt

> _Geplaatst door maartenn100_ 
> *Ronald, ik zou eens luisteren wat deze moslim zegt over de joden in dit filmpje, waarvan jij zegt dat ze geloven in dezelfde god en ook dezelfde openbaring volgen (1 god= 1 zelfde openbaring...):
> 
> ps: bekijk het hele filmpje, achteraan komt pas de toespraak van een imam.
> 
> 
> *


om op een islamforum tegen een jood te gaan stoken tussen moslims en joden getuigt van smerig gedrag.

----------


## At Ayt

> _Geplaatst door Koala64_ 
> *Ben mijn hele leven zo'n beetje op zoek geweest naar spiritualiteit en nog steeds, veel gelezen over religies en aanverwante zaken. 
> Ik ben voor mijzelf tot een slotsom gekomen dat 'de waarheid' te groot is om zich in een boek of een stroming te laten vangen. Het leven is een mysterie en dient dat ook wellicht te zijn.*


hopelijk zul je op een dag toch nog vinden waar je naar op zoek bent.

----------


## Koala64

> _Geplaatst door At Ayt_ 
> *hopelijk zul je op een dag toch nog vinden waar je naar op zoek bent.*


Thanks, misschien wel misschien niet. Misschien is juist de zoektocht op zich een spirituele beleving.

We zien wel.  :Wink:

----------


## Rourchid

> _Geplaatst door H.P.Pas_
> *
> Nederig ?
> Dankbaar ?
> Jij ?
> No way.
> Over het paard getilde gifkabouter.
> *


De stemmen overjarig etterbakje en kaakstellerige kankerpit voor de prijs van n?

Ben je overigens al begonnen met het (laten) fuseren van de stemmen*** in je hoofd? Want dat wordt onderhand wel tijd h?

***= de stemmen en hun karakteristieken (met de dominante stemmen gecurisiveerd) : 1) Woordenrijk dreinbaasje 2) Desperate humanist 3) _Megalomaanzieke prietprikker_ 4) Aardige diepgraver 5) Huisbakken harpij 6) Realpolitieke doorziener 7) Alternatief clichmannetje 8) Veelbegeerde schoonzoon 9) _Overjarig etterbakje_ 10) _Kaakstelligere kankerpit_ 11) _Rechtzinnige kromprater_. Bron

----------


## Rourchid

> _Geplaatst door Charlus_
> *
> Bewijs, besef: inwisselbare begrippen wanneer het gaat om subjectieve irrationele overtuigingen
> *


Nogmaals : het bestaan van Allah (swt) is niet te bewijzen,wel kun je op zoek naar Hem gaan (Iman al-Ghazali r.a.).



> _Geplaatst door Charlus_
> *
> God of 'Iets' (het ietsisme) zien als de enigst mogelijke verklaring voor zoveel complexiteit is van alle tijden. Steeds is bijstelling noodzakelijk, zo boerenslim zijn gelovigen nog wel.
> Dacht men vroeger dat er wel een god moest bestaan omdat men geen verklaring had voor onweer, nu worden biochemie (BC) en kwantummechanica (KM) er met de haren bijgesleept om de onvermijdelijkheid van god aan te tonen.
> Waar ik benieuwd naar ben is bij welke minimale 'ingewikkeldheidsfactor' godsbesef om de hoek komt kijken. Onweer of dat 2+2=4 is blijkbaar niet (meer) voldoende. Het moet allemaal veel deftiger: wie na confrontatie met BC en KM geen godsbesef ontwikkeld, is klaarblijkelijk stekeblind, maar dit godsbesef is op de keper beschouwd net zo misplaatst en banaal als godsbesef nav. 2+2=4, onweer of de stelling van Pythagoras. Dezelfde bekrompenheid van vroeger tijden, alleen nu een stuk pretentieuzer gebracht. Des te lachwekkender.
> *


Islam is geen 'ietsisme'.



> _Geplaatst door Charlus_
> *
> Ga direct naar de gevangenis, ga niet langs af, u ontvangt geen f.200.-.
> *


Zie *Hadith Qudsi 37* (onderaan) : http://www.maroc.nl/forums/showthrea...hreadid=220964

----------


## Snowwhite

> _Geplaatst door Thermopylae_ 
> *Goedmiddag, Sneeuwwitje.
> 
> Wederom een tekst uit de koran, en niet jouw eigen mening, m.b.t. de door mij gegeven argumenten.
> 
> Groet Therm*


Goedemorgen Therm,

Mispoes Therm, 

Eergisteren ben ik even gaan "buurten" bij faithfreedom. Nou erg gezellig was het niet, kopje koffie kon er ook niet vanaf. Het leek eigenlijk meer alsof ik op een andere planeet terecht was gekomen.

Het is precies andersom Therm, jij hebt tot nog toe AL JOUW ARGUMENTEN zonder uitzondering, van guru Marc Deviate uhhhh Devianthe overgenomen.
Dat terwijl ik voor deze discussie minstens 30 sites ben afgeweest. Waarbij ik geen enkele keer naar harunyahya.com ben geweest, en eerlijk gezegd weet ik niet eens meer wanneer de laatste keer was, wellicht een jaar geleden of iets dergelijks.
Harun Yahya? Waar heb je het over.

Koran ja natuurlijk, wat is er mooier dan dat? 

Snow

----------


## Charlus

> _Geplaatst door Snowwhite_ 
> *<...>Dat terwijl ik voor deze discussie minstens 30 sites ben afgeweest.<...>*


Het beste bewijs voor je gelijk dat ik tot nu toe gelezen heb.



> <...>Koran ja natuurlijk, wat is er mooier dan dat?<...>


Als staaltje menselijke verbeeldingskracht en kristalzuivere waanzin niet onaardig inderdaad.
Wat is mooier dan de koran? Een kweste van smaak natuurlijk. Hoge ogen gooien wat mij betreft "A la recherche du temps perdu" van M. Proust (ik weet niet zeker of die titel in het Arabisch is vertaald), het gedicht "Twee koningskinderen" van G. Komrij en de werken van de Russische absurdist D. Charms. Het topje van de ijsberg.

----------


## Charlus

> _Geplaatst door Rourchid_ 
> <...>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Geplaatst door Charlus_ 
> God of 'Iets' (het ietsisme) zien als de enigst mogelijke verklaring voor zoveel complexiteit is van alle tijden. Steeds is bijstelling noodzakelijk, zo boerenslim zijn gelovigen nog wel.
> Dacht men vroeger dat er wel een god moest bestaan omdat men geen verklaring had voor onweer, nu worden biochemie (BC) en kwantummechanica (KM) er met de haren bijgesleept om de onvermijdelijkheid van god aan te tonen.
> ...


?? Het tegendeel beweer ik geenszins. Verder geen bezwaren?
God heeft het Al gecreerd. God is eeuwig en oneindig, van een grenzeloze wil en macht. In relatie tot god is het onderscheid tussen een kind dat met blokken speelt en door ons verkregen inzichten uit de biochemie en kwantummechanica triviaal. God is boven beide even ver verheven. Godsbesef is absurd en getuigt van hoogmoed en bekrompenheid. Jij en Snowwhite menen dat jullie ook maar een flintertje besef van god zouden kunnen hebben omdat iets hier op aarde indruk op jullie maakt? Pure arrogantie, helemaal indien afgezet tegen het volgens jullie "stekeblind" zijn van anderen wanneer godsbesef bij hen uitblijft. Ons past blind geloof en niet meer dan dat.

----------


## H.P.Pas

> _Geplaatst door Charlus_ 
> *
> Wat is mooier dan de koran? Een kweste van smaak natuurlijk. Hoge ogen gooien wat mij betreft "A la recherche du temps perdu" van M. Proust (ik weet niet zeker of die titel in het Arabisch is vertaald), het gedicht "Twee koningskinderen" van G. Komrij en de werken van de russische absurdist D. Charms. Het topje van de ijsberg.*


Stukjes ijsberg:

Don Quijote
Alice in Wonderland
Tao Tse Ching
De Gebroeders Karamazow
Escher Gdel Bach
Essays van Montaigne

----------


## Thermopylae

> _Geplaatst door Snowwhite_ 
> *Mispoes Therm, 
> 
> Eergisteren ben ik even gaan "buurten" bij faithfreedom. Nou erg gezellig was het niet, kopje koffie kon er ook niet vanaf. Het leek eigenlijk meer alsof ik op een andere planeet terecht was gekomen.
> 
> Het is precies andersom Therm, jij hebt tot nog toe AL JOUW ARGUMENTEN zonder uitzondering, van guru Marc Deviate uhhhh Devianthe overgenomen.
> Dat terwijl ik voor deze discussie minstens 30 sites ben afgeweest. Waarbij ik geen enkele keer naar harunyahya.com ben geweest, en eerlijk gezegd weet ik niet eens meer wanneer de laatste keer was, wellicht een jaar geleden of iets dergelijks.
> Harun Yahya? Waar heb je het over.
> 
> ...


Goede middag Sneeuwwitje.

Als je bent gaan kijken op de Freethinker webstek, dan weet je dat de door mij onderstaand gegeven argumenten niet van deze webstek komen, behalve dat het woord Dharra o.a. (zand) korrel betekend.
Toch echt zelf bedacht, maar daarvoor behoef je echt geen type Einstein te zijn (ben ik ook beslist niet!), maar is een stukje gezond verstand voldoende. Op deze argumenten ben je niet ingegaan, behalve op het laatst een Arabische tekst. Vandaar mijn opmerking. 

"Er zijn twee mogelijkheden. Of de koran heeft veel oudere teksten overgenomen van de Grieken, inclusief de fout, over het niet deelbaar zijn van het atoom, zoals blijkt uit de naam atoom, of de koran heeft de tekst niet overgenomen, en komt van God.

In het eerste geval, kende men het woord atoom, maar is het dus overgenomen van de Grieken en dus niet van God afkomstig. En dan kan de koran dus niet van God gezonden zijn.
In het tweede geval, gebruikt men het woord atoom, dat niet splitsbaar betekend en dat is dus een fout. En God, nota bene de schepper van alles zou natuurlijk een dergelijke fout niet maken.
Maar bovendien betekent het woord dharra dus o.a. korrel. Dus het heel goed zijn, dat men toen dacht dat de zandkorrel, stofkorrel het kleinste was dat bestond, en met de weegapparaten in de 7e eeuw niet precies kon worden gewogen. Maar het atoom bestaat weer uit protonen en neutronen, dus nog kleiner. Waarom als je in de koran het kleinste wil nemen, dan een atoom noemen? Waarom een woord overnemen dat ondeelbaar betekend, terwijl het atoom deelbaar is? Je geeft ook een vers; ...noch bestaat er iets, groter of minder dan dit of het staat in een duidelijk Boek.
Ik neem aan dat hiermede de koran wordt bedoeld. Waar wordt het neutron en proton dan genoemd in de koran?" 

Loop al je argumenten nog maar eens na; allemaal koranverzen.
Natuurlijk kun je 30 webstekken bezoeken, maar blijkbaar waren dat allemaal islamgerelateerde webstekken, gezien alle genoemde koranverzen.

Het is duidelijk, dat je enorm gebeten bent op die Marc Defianth. 
Harun Yahya - maar er zijn ook andere - heeft flink aan de weg getimmerd met zijn werken onder het motto er staat wetenschap in de koran. Doel hiervan is aan te tonen, dat de mensen in de 7e eeuw dit soort zaken niet konden weten; dus het bewijs dat God bestaat. 
Als je zo iets gaat schrijven, dan kun je verwachten dat er mensen zijn, die deze argumenten gaan wegen. Als er dan blijkt, dat er fouten in die beweringen staan, dan is het logisch dat zij op hun beurt gaan schrijven, dat er geen wetenschap in de koran staat.
Natuurlijk begrijp ik heel goed, dat jij veel liever hebt dat Harun Yahya c.s. gelijk hebben, maar waarom zou een gelovige mogen schrijven dat God bestaat, en iemand die niet geloofd dat niet mogen schrijven? Waarom mogen die argumenten dat God bestaat, niet kritisch worden bekeken?

Koran ja natuurlijk, wat is er mooier dan dat? 

Natuurlijk is het je goed recht dat te vinden, maar er zijn ook heel veel mensen, die daar heel anders over denken.

Het leek eigenlijk meer alsof ik op een andere planeet terecht was gekomen. 

Dat kan ik mij goed voorstellen. Jij bent opgevoed vanuit de gedachte, dat er maar n ding belangrijk is in de wereld, maar n waarheid, en dat is God en zijn woord, de koran.
Maar er zijn ook mensen, die niet in God geloven, en derhalve ook de heilige boeken kritisch lezen, en dat is natuurlijk een geheel ander uitgangspunt.

Groet Therm

----------


## Snowwhite

Goedemorgen Therm,

Ik heb het al meerdere malen je uitgelegd:
Tharrah is atoom
God heeft alles geschapen en onder Zijn bevel.
God weet de toekomst.
God heeft tharrah en kleiner dan dat geopenbaard 14 eeuwen geleden waar de mensen nog niet wisten, dat een atoom deelbaar is.

Zie ook bijv. met de uitbreiding van het heelal  wat Marc ook weer uit zijn voegen rukt - dat wisten we pas met de telescoop van Hubble, en middels achtergrondstraling.

Misschien dat dit artikel het je duidelijk maakt. Maar dit is de laatste keer dat ik dit uitleg, want het heeft geen zin. Nogmaals jij WILT het niet zien.

THE EXISTENCE OF SUBATOMIC PARTICLES 

In ancient times a well-known theory by the name of Theory of Atomism was widely accepted. This theory was originally proposed by the Greeks, in particular by a man called Democritus, who lived about 23 centuries ago. Democritus and the people that came after him, assumed that the smallest unit of matter was the atom. The Arabs used to believe the same. The Arabic word dharrah most commonly meant an atom. In recent times modern science has discovered that it is possible to split even an atom. That the atom can be split further is a development of the 20th century. Fourteen centuries ago this concept would have appeared unusual even to an Arab. For him the dharrah was the limit beyond which one could not go.
The following Quraanic verse however, refuses to acknowledge this limit:

The Unbelievers say, Never to us will come The Hour: say, Nay! But most surely, By my Lord, it will come Upon you by Him Who knows the unseen From Whom is not hidden The least little atom In the Heavens or on earth: Nor is there anything less Than that, or greater, but Is in the Record Perspicuous. [Al-Quraan 34:3] 

(A similar message is conveyed in the Quran in 10:61.)

This verse refers to the Omniscience of God, His knowledge of all things, hidden or apparent. It then goes further and says that God is aware of everything, including what is smaller or bigger than the atom. Thus the verse clearly shows that it is possible for something smaller than the atom to exist, a fact discovered only recently by modern science. 


Overigens guru marc is helemaal niet "all that" want hij heeft alles gewoon uit het engels vertaald, inclusief de fouten LOL. Al deze zaken zijn allang weerlegd:

http://www.quranicstudies.com/article76.html

Groetjes Sneeuwwitje

Moge Allah SWT mij vergeven voor de fouten die ik heb gemaakt. Amien

OH en by the way, lijkt me logisch dat hier koran en overleveringen worden geplaatst als bewijs. Dit is de islamrubriek, niet een keuvel hoekje over kleren en koken. En je begint weer over harun yahya. Hij is echt niet de enige hoor, die wat over wetenschap schrijft, en nogmaals ik kom nauwelijks op zijn site.

----------


## Charlus

> _Geplaatst door Snowwhite_ *
> <...>Zie ook bijv. met de uitbreiding van het heelal  wat Marc ook weer uit zijn voegen rukt - dat wisten we pas met de telescoop van Hubble, en middels achtergrondstraling.<...>*


Hubble, achtergrondstraling: alsof het allemaal niks is. Kwantummechanica heeft tijdelijk je aandacht even niet. Kan gebeuren bij zo'n immens denkraam.
Had jij 100 of 200 jaar geleden geleefd, dan zouden jij en je "geleerden" jullie in bochten hebben gewrongen om de koran aan te laten sluiten op de toendertijd beschikbare kennis. Wat in de koran voor harde wetenschap doorgaat is zo nietszeggend en op zijn best dubbelzinnig dat willekeurige conclusies getrokken kunnen worden.
Het waarom van deze en vergelijkbare oefeningen is me niet duidelijk. Fundamentele geloofsonzekerheid of (vergeefse) pogingen om koran en islam salonfhig te maken? Als de morele waarden onverkoopbaar zijn, gaan we maar aan de slag met natuurkunde, biologie, geneeskunde etc. Ondertussen groeit ongemerkt het idioteriegehalte.



> _Geplaatst door Snowwhite_ 
> *<...>http://www.quranicstudies.com/article76.html<...>
> *


De geciteerde koran- en ahadithteksten handelen uitsluitend over mannen- en vrouwenvloeistof en dat uit de vermenging van die twee iets klontert. Vanuit dat vacum aan kennis wordt lustig geconfabuleerd.

----------


## maartenn100

> _Geplaatst door Rourchid_ 
> *Welnee, ik geef alleen maar jouw lachwekkende arrogantie aan.
> 
> Overigens is de eerste uiting waarmee je dit forum vervuild hebt 19-12-07 j.l. onder de naam Tomasss geplaatst op het kifkif-forum : http://site.kifkif.be/forum/showthread.php?t=4875
> 
> 20-12-07 j.l. is deze zelfde uiting,voorzien zijnde van het predikaat warrig, geplaatst op dit forum in NVDD : http://www.maroc.nl/forums/showthrea...hreadid=235721*


Vervuilen????
Jongen toch, weet je hoe voorzichtig ik ben geweest in mijn formulering om niemand voor het hoofd te stoten en toch naar waarheid een tekst te schrijven? 
Je noemt dat 'vervuiling???' Da's wel gemakkelijk om etiketjes te gaan plakken.
Het was een poging tot een intellectueel eerlijke dialoog. Trouwens 'super-ick', ben ik niet. Dat op kifkif ben ik wel. En ik vraag me af of je daar nu echt mee geholpen bent om mijn posts op fora na te gaan? Draagt dat iets bij tot een eerlijke discussie? 

Ik geloof daar ook oprecht in en sommige moslims geloven daar ook in. 
Dat heet 'intellectuele eerlijkheid', Rourshid.

En volgens mij is je frustratie dat je daar niet echt een zinvol tegenargument tegenover kan geven dan begin je maar nietszeggende beledigende predikaten rond te strooien als 'vervuiling' en 'warrig', zonder enige argumentatie of degelijke onderbouwing. Zeg dat liever dat je het niet weet, dan te beginnen schelden. Nergens heb ik vuile praat gebruikt of iemand beledigd, wat ik ook niet van zin ben.

Misschien ligt dat allemaal toch nog veel te gevoelig voor gelovigen, en is het absoluut onbespreekbaar, dat kan. Maar alleen jouw mening telt, en iemand die een andere mening heeft, die ga je dan maar als 'vervuilend' of 'warrig' omschrijven? neen, niet mee eens.
Ronald, iemand anders op dit forum, is veel integerder in de discussie, en daar kan een mens tenminste op een zinvolle manier mee discussiren.

Er bestaat echt wel degelijk een andere aanpak van openbaringskennis door westerlingen (als zijnde literatuur) en objectieve feitenkennis.

Je lijkt gewoon niets te kunnen antwoorden op wat ik aanbreng, (enfin ik weet het niet, maar zo komt het wel over). Niet echt oprecht allemaal, h, Rourshid.

----------


## maartenn100

> _Geplaatst door At Ayt_ 
> *om op een islamforum tegen een jood te gaan stoken tussen moslims en joden getuigt van smerig gedrag.*


 Mijn bedoeling is zeker niet te stoken of 'smerig gedrag' te stellen. Het is een oprecht analyseren en goed doordiscussiren van argumenten en vragen waarmee ik zit t.a.v. gelovigen. Mag dat dan niet op een forum? Is het dan niet de bedoeling om met religieuzen te praten over zaken die je niet begrijpt? Over tegenstrijdigheden die je vaststelt tussen verschillende gelovigen die allebei iets totaal anders voorop stellen als absolute waarheid? Dat is toch naar waarheid argumenteren? Of moet dat verzwegen worden en wordt dat dan 'stoken' en 'smerig gedrag' genoemd? En als je die tegenstrijdigheden naar eerlijkheid uitschrijft en voorlegt ter discussie, wordt dat dan als smerig gezien, als mensen moeten erkennen dat er eigenlijk wel iets van aan is?

Weet je wat smerig gedrag is, Ait Ayt? Beginnen op de man te spelen in plaats van inhoudelijk in te gaan op wat er gezegd wordt en naar waarheid proberen te antwoorden.
Iemand schofferen, zoals jij hier doet, zou eigenlijk door de moderatie bestraft moeten worden. Maar wellicht zien ze het door de vingers.
Ik beledig hier niemand, en zal dat ook niet doen, omdat ik respect voor elke mens heb. Maar over overtuigingen moet gediscussieerd kunnen worden, en dat kan soms ver gaan. Ik raad u aan te zoeken naar tegenargumenten ipv zomaar op mijn persoon af te geven omdat je eigenlijk niet goed weet wat je daar allemaal moet op terugzeggen. Da's makkelijk, iemand beledigen.

----------


## H.P.Pas

> _Geplaatst door maartenn100_ 
> *Iemand schofferen, zoals jij hier doet, zou eigenlijk door de moderatie bestraft moeten worden.*


U is nieuw hier ?  :strik:

----------


## maartenn100

ja, idd. en ik wil graag intellectueel eerlijk discussiren met gelovigen. Maar mensen beginnen beledigingen naar het hoofd te slingeren als ze moeten vaststellen dat ik tegenstrijdigheden aankaart tussen verschillende gelovigen bvb.

Zo vertelt At Ayt dat ik 'stook' tussen joden en moslims. Terwijl een neutraal buitenstaander niet anders kan dan er de mensen hier op wijzentoch dat zowel de Joodse gelovige als de Islamtische gelovige als de Katholieke gelovige op hetzelfde forum uit totaal verschillende openbaringen voorleest over na te volgen gebruiken gedicteerd door god. Dat een neutraal buitenstaander, zoals ik, met drie totaal verschillende overtuigingen geconfronteerd wordt en alle drie beweren ze het over dezelfde god en slechts 1 juiste openbaring te hebben..

Als buitenstaander kan je niet anders dan zeggen van: "ho mensen, jullie zeggen alle drie iets verschillend, hier klopt iets niet, zien jullie dat niet?" 

Als je de mens daarop wijst, van kijk, jullie zeggen elk dat die zelfde god 3 verschillende rituelen oplegt en andere rituelen verbied, begint men te stellen dat je een 'stoker'(citaat At ayt) bent of 'een vervuiler van het forum'(citaat Rourshid).

Wat mij langs de ene kant verbaast van een gelovige, omdat die toch vroom zijn en mensen niet willen beledigen, maar langs de andere kant begrijp, omdat ik aanneem dat mensen het moeilijk hebben met iets waar ze al de hele tijd in geloven om nu te moeten toegeven dat er een bepaalde onlogica lijkt in te zitten.

Maar ja, dat kan nooit het probleem uitmaken van iemand die oprecht zoekt naar waarheid, denk ik dan. Maar misschien ben ik te naif daarin.

----------


## UvA_Politics

Geachte dames en heren,

Wij ( 6 studenten van de universiteit van amsterdam, afdeling Politicologie) doen een onderzoek naar waar de belangen en behoeftes van moslims in onze maatschappij liggen, en of deze wel voldoende vertegenwoordigd worden. Om hiervan een beeldvorming te krijgen hebben wij een enquete gemaakt die wij graag door u beantwoord zien.

De link naar de enquete is de volgende:
http://www.thesistools.com/?qid=42512&ln=ned

Alvast bedankt,

(Voor eventuele vragen kunt u naast dit forum terecht bij, [email protected])

----------


## maartenn100

> _Geplaatst door At Ayt_ 
> *om op een islamforum tegen een jood te gaan stoken tussen moslims en joden getuigt van smerig gedrag.*


Trouwens, je kan enkel uitzoeken hoe religie werkt door vergelijkend godsdienstonderzoek. Dat noem je dan niet 'stoken', maar eerder, de eigenlijke verschillen en gelijkenissen op een rijtje doordiscussiren.

----------


## Thermopylae

> _Geplaatst door Snowwhite_ 
> *Goedemorgen Therm,
> 
> Ik heb het al meerdere malen je uitgelegd:
> Tharrah is atoom 1.
> God heeft alles geschapen en onder Zijn bevel. 2.
> God weet de toekomst. 3.
> God heeft tharrah en kleiner dan dat geopenbaard 14 eeuwen geleden waar de mensen nog niet wisten, dat een atoom deelbaar is. 4.*


Goedemiddag Sneeuwwitje.


1. Betekende dharra of tharra ook atoom in de 7e eeuw? Of toch (zand-stof) korrel?

Er zijn twee mogelijkheden. Of de koran heeft veel oudere teksten overgenomen van de Grieken, inclusief de fout, over het niet deelbaar zijn van het atoom, zoals blijkt uit de naam atoom, of de koran heeft de tekst niet overgenomen, en komt van God.

In het eerste geval, kende men het woord atoom, maar is het dus overgenomen van de Grieken en dus niet van God afkomstig. En dan kan de koran dus niet van God gezonden zijn.
In het tweede geval, gebruikt men het woord atoom, dat niet splitsbaar betekend en dat is dus een fout. En God, nota bene de schepper van alles zou natuurlijk een dergelijke fout niet maken.

Je geeft ook een vers; ...noch bestaat er iets, groter of minder dan dit of het staat in een duidelijk Boek.
Ik neem aan dat hiermede de koran wordt bedoeld. Waar wordt het neutron en proton dan genoemd in de koran?"

2. Dat is dus te bewijzen
3. idem
4. zie onder 1.




> [i]Zie ook bijv. met de uitbreiding van het heelal  wat Marc ook weer uit zijn voegen rukt - dat wisten we pas met de telescoop van Hubble, en middels achtergrondstraling.
> 
> Misschien dat dit artikel het je duidelijk maakt. Maar dit is de laatste keer dat ik dit uitleg, want het heeft geen zin. Nogmaals jij WILT het niet zien. [/B]


Ik heb de tekst even gelezen. 

Hij reageert  hier ook  op teksten van Adnan Oktar, die het boek Er staan wonderen in de koran heeft geschreven onder het pseudoniem Harun Yahya,
Daarin geeft deze aan, dat de z.g. oerknal, inclusief het uitdijende heelal al in de koran wordt vermeld.
Hij geeft daarbij de onderstaande koranverzen. 

51:47: 'Met macht hebben Wij de hemel gebouwd. Waarlijk, Wij zijn in staat om de omvangrijkheid en ruimte daarvan uit te breiden. 

51:48. En Wij hebben de aarde uitgespreid en hoe uitmuntend hebben Wij dit gedaan.

Daarbij geeft Marc ook een veel oudere tekst uit de bijbel Jesaja 42:5: 

Alzo zegt God, de HEERE, Die de hemelen geschapen, en dezelve uitgebreid heeft, Die de aarde uitgespannen heeft, en wat daaruit voortkomt;

Hij schrijft alleen, dat het idee van het uitgespreide heelal dus al veel ouder is. Bovendien schrijft hij, dat er wordt aangegeven dat God heeft uitgebreid of daartoe in staat is. Maar dus niet dat het heelal uitdijt.
Bovendien merkt hij op. Dat de opmerking van het uitspreiden overeenkomt met de verkeerde gedachte die nog in die tijden heerste van de platte aarde en hemelen.
Overigens denk ik dat het ook best mogelijk is, dat de opmerking dat God de omvangrijkheid en ruimte kan uitbreiden is opgenomen om de macht van God te demonstreren. Het is er, maar als ik wil kan ik het nog uitbreiden. Wie zal het zeggen? Waar gaat die Marc volgens jou in de fout?






> [i]THE EXISTENCE OF SUBATOMIC PARTICLES 
> 
> In ancient times a well-known theory by the name of Theory of Atomism was widely accepted. This theory was originally proposed by the Greeks, in particular by a man called Democritus, who lived about 23 centuries ago. Democritus and the people that came after him, assumed that the smallest unit of matter was the atom. The Arabs used to believe the same. The Arabic word dharrah most commonly meant an atom. In recent times modern science has discovered that it is possible to split even an atom. That the atom can be split further is a development of the 20th century. Fourteen centuries ago this concept would have appeared unusual even to an Arab. For him the dharrah was the limit beyond which one could not go.
> The following Quraanic verse however, refuses to acknowledge this limit:
> 
> The Unbelievers say, Never to us will come The Hour: say, Nay! But most surely, By my Lord, it will come Upon you by Him Who knows the unseen From Whom is not hidden The least little atom In the Heavens or on earth: Nor is there anything less Than that, or greater, but Is in the Record Perspicuous. [Al-Quraan 34:3] 
> 
> (A similar message is conveyed in the Quran in 10:61.)
> 
> This verse refers to the Omniscience of God, His knowledge of all things, hidden or apparent. It then goes further and says that God is aware of everything, including what is smaller or bigger than the atom. Thus the verse clearly shows that it is possible for something smaller than the atom to exist, a fact discovered only recently by modern science. [/B]


Zie mijn opmerkingen bij 1 t/m 3 boven.





> [i] OH en by the way, lijkt me logisch dat hier koran en overleveringen worden geplaatst als bewijs. Dit is de islamrubriek, niet een keuvel hoekje over kleren en koken [/B]


We schrijven hier op het prikboard. Wie schrijft die blijft 
For matters of the heart, maar ook voor zin en onzin, kennismaking, (liefdes)verhalen, vragen, oproepen, enqutes en gedichten

Daarnaast is het forum Islam. Met o.a. sub forum koran en column Islam.
Natuurlijk staat het je vrij om op het prikboard koranteksten te plaatsen, maar het is niet zo vanzelf sprekend als je nu doet voorkomen. Maar bovendien, zoals ik al schreef, je hebt zelf toch ook ideen?

Dan nog je opmerking, dat ik het niet WIL begrijpen/zien.
Ik ben een redelijk mens, dus ik zal zeker objectieve bewijzen accepteren. Maar ik ben moeilijk te overtuigen, als als wordt geredeneerd volgens het schema: God bestaat, want het staat in de koran en de koran is Gods woord!

Groet Therm

----------


## Rourchid

> _Geplaatst door Charlus_
> *?? Het tegendeel beweer ik geenszins. Verder geen bezwaren? etc.
> *


 :slapen:

----------


## Rourchid

> _Geplaatst door H.P.Pas_
> *
> Don Quijote
> Alice in Wonderland
> Tao Tse Ching
> De Gebroeders Karamazow
> Escher Gdel Bach
> Essays van Montaigne
> *


De stemmen megalomaanzieke prietprikker en alternatief clichmannetje!!!!

Ben je overigens al begonnen met het (laten) fuseren van de stemmen*** in je hoofd? Want dat wordt onderhand wel tijd h?

***= de stemmen en hun karakteristieken (met de dominante stemmen gecurisiveerd) : 1) Woordenrijk dreinbaasje 2) Desperate humanist 3) _Megalomaanzieke prietprikker_ 4) Aardige diepgraver 5) Huisbakken harpij 6) Realpolitieke doorziener 7) Alternatief clichmannetje 8) Veelbegeerde schoonzoon 9) _Overjarig etterbakje_ 10) _Kaakstelligere kankerpit_ 11) _Rechtzinnige kromprater_. Bron

----------


## Rourchid

> _Geplaatst door maartenn100_
> *Vervuilen???? etc.*


 :slapen:

----------


## H.P.Pas

> _Geplaatst door Rourchid_ 
> *De stemmen megalomaanzieke prietprikker en alternatief clichmannetje!!!!
> 
> *


Bedenk zelf eens iets.
Achterklapekster.

----------


## Charlus

> _Geplaatst door Rourchid_ 
> **


Wat rest wanneer strooien met literatuurlijsten, andermans teksten en denigrerende uitspraken als discussietechniek niet blijkt te werken.

----------


## H.P.Pas

> _Geplaatst door Charlus_ 
> *Wat rest wanneer strooien met literatuurlijsten, andermans teksten en denigrerende uitspraken als discussietechniek niet werkt.*


Kwaadaardige roddel. Maar dat werkte ook niet.  :droef:

----------


## Charlus

> _Geplaatst door H.P.Pas_ 
> *<...>Kwaadaardige roddel. Maar dat werkte ook niet. *


Dat ook ja, was me even ontschoten.

----------


## At Ayt

> _Geplaatst door maartenn100_ 
> *Mijn bedoeling is zeker niet te stoken of 'smerig gedrag' te stellen. Het is een oprecht analyseren en goed doordiscussiren van argumenten en vragen waarmee ik zit t.a.v. gelovigen. Mag dat dan niet op een forum? Is het dan niet de bedoeling om met religieuzen te praten over zaken die je niet begrijpt? Over tegenstrijdigheden die je vaststelt tussen verschillende gelovigen die allebei iets totaal anders voorop stellen als absolute waarheid? Dat is toch naar waarheid argumenteren? Of moet dat verzwegen worden en wordt dat dan 'stoken' en 'smerig gedrag' genoemd? En als je die tegenstrijdigheden naar eerlijkheid uitschrijft en voorlegt ter discussie, wordt dat dan als smerig gezien, als mensen moeten erkennen dat er eigenlijk wel iets van aan is?
> 
> Weet je wat smerig gedrag is, Ait Ayt? Beginnen op de man te spelen in plaats van inhoudelijk in te gaan op wat er gezegd wordt en naar waarheid proberen te antwoorden.
> Iemand schofferen, zoals jij hier doet, zou eigenlijk door de moderatie bestraft moeten worden. Maar wellicht zien ze het door de vingers.
> Ik beledig hier niemand, en zal dat ook niet doen, omdat ik respect voor elke mens heb. Maar over overtuigingen moet gediscussieerd kunnen worden, en dat kan soms ver gaan. Ik raad u aan te zoeken naar tegenargumenten ipv zomaar op mijn persoon af te geven omdat je eigenlijk niet goed weet wat je daar allemaal moet op terugzeggen. Da's makkelijk, iemand beledigen.*


doe niet zo achterbaks!
je probeert hier bij een jood een filmpje aan de man te brengen om te laten zien dat moslims tegen joden zijn.. je zit doelbewust te stoken tussen joden en moslims en dat doe je ook nog eens op een islamforum.. dat je nu net doet alsof je het goed bedoeld maakt jouw hypocriete gedrag des te misselijkmakender.

dit forum is bedoeld voor moslims om met elkaar te discusseren over de islam.. daarbij kunnen ook niet-moslims meedoen om meer te leren over het islamitische geloof.. het is hier echter geen stortplaats om anti-islam filmpjes van youtube te promoten. 

verder ben je niet de moeite waard om een inhoudelijke discussie aan te gaan.. je stelt de verkeerde vragen en maakt de verkeerde opmerkingen.. een inhoudelijke discussie is verspilde moeite.

----------


## maartenn100

En zeg me is, wat is er fout om die filmpjes te laten zien? Wat is daar in godsnaam fout mee? Geef dan tegenargumenten, leg dan uit wat er verkeerd in gezegd wordt. Toon aan met verwijzing naar betrouwbare bronnen waarom wat daar gezegd wordt niet strookt met de werkelijkheid.
Da's de bedoeling daarvan. Voor elke buitenstaander klinkt wat daar gezegd wordt geloofwaardig. De dialoog met moslims op dit forum bestaat er ook in om een 'juist' beeld van de Islam te bekomen. Door mij als stoker af te schilderen, snap je de bedoeling niet van mij gepost. Nl. tegenargumenten die overtuigender zijn dan wat diegenen in dat filmpje beweren. Maar door mij 'hypocriet' of 'stoker' te noemen zeg je ergens: ik sta machteloos tegen wat in dat filmpje getoond wordt. En dat is geen goed teken. 
En als je perse het slechte wil zien, dan kan ik u toch niet overtuigen van mijn tegengestelde intenties, want je bent zelf al overtuigd van de zondigheid van de ander. Dialoog helpt dan toch niet.

----------


## Rourchid

> _Geplaatst door H.P.Pas_ 
> *Bedenk zelf eens iets.
> Achterklapekster.*


Beveel de hond en blaf zelf!

----------


## ronald

> _Geplaatst door At Ayt_ 
> *doe niet zo achterbaks!
> je probeert hier bij een jood een filmpje aan de man te brengen om te laten zien dat moslims tegen joden zijn.. je zit doelbewust te stoken tussen joden en moslims en dat doe je ook nog eens op een islamforum.. dat je nu net doet alsof je het goed bedoeld maakt jouw hypocriete gedrag des te misselijkmakender.
> 
> dit forum is bedoeld voor moslims om met elkaar te discusseren over de islam.. daarbij kunnen ook niet-moslims meedoen om meer te leren over het islamitische geloof.. het is hier echter geen stortplaats om anti-islam filmpjes van youtube te promoten. 
> 
> verder ben je niet de moeite waard om een inhoudelijke discussie aan te gaan.. je stelt de verkeerde vragen en maakt de verkeerde opmerkingen.. een inhoudelijke discussie is verspilde moeite.*




Ik denk niet dat Maarten dat van plan was. Nadat wij een correspondentie over universalistische Gdsdienst hadden waarbij ik stelde dat er meerdere wegen zijn die naar Gd leiden, legde hij mij de woorden van die man uit Irak voor, wat hij allemaal o.a. over Joden zei. Dat ik aangaf dat het mij geen sier kan schelen wat hij zei en dat ik vind dat dat niet een universalistische boodschap is maar meer iets van iemand die weinig van Gdsdienst heeft begrepen maar meer van politiek spel, gaf te kennen dat niet alles wat Moslims zeggen Islam is. Ik kende dat filmpje allang. Dat vond ik een gewone vraag van Maarten dat de inhoud van het filmpje waarschijnlijk als verwarrend bij hem opkwam. Ik denk dat heel veel mensen dat verschil niet duidelijk zien en zeker dat er vanuit de Islam ook geen duidelijk verschil wordt getoond. Dat het een politieke boodschap had en geen Gdsdienstige wordt zowiezo verward. Zie in de samenleving welke verschillende opvattingen zijn gaan leven. In zoverre is het stellen van deze vraag wel inhoudelijk en binnen de discussie vallend.

----------


## Rourchid

> _Geplaatst door ronald_ 
> *Ik denk niet dat Maarten dat van plan was.*


 Dat denk ik dus wel.
Zijn eerste posting hier heeft al de teneur van aanpassen of oprotten en hij gebruikt termen als eeuwig Europa etc. etc.

----------


## Snowwhite

Goedemorgen Therm.

Dus volgens jou moet het proton, elektron en neutron (vergeet niet foton!!!) met naam genoemd zijn in de koran, als bewijs dat het atoom deelbaar is. Dat noem ik omgekeerde bewijslast. Dan kun je je ook afvragen waarom F=m x a niet in de koran staat, of E = mc2. Of wacht even waarom staat eigenlijk niet het onzekerheidsprincipe van Heisenberg letterlijk in de koran?

Enne correct me if i am wrong, het atoommodel is slechts een axioma. Een model om mee verder te werken. Zo werkt dat in de wiskunde en natuurkunde: stellingen poneren, axioma's.

Dan de foutieve bewijsvoering dat de uitbreiding van het heelal wellicht niet zo bedoeld was omdat de aarde plat zou zijn volgens de koran.

Behoorlijk speculatief en zelf foutief!!! Denk dus na voordat je weer klakkeloos van marc hier neerkalkt. Behalve Suyuti, zeiden bijna alle moslimgeleerden dat de aarde niet plat was, overigens in de tijd dat ze hier in het westen nog in complete duisternis leefden (wikipedia):

Many Muslim scholars declared a mutual agreement (Ijma) that celestial bodies are round, among them Ibn Hazm (d. 1069), Ibn al-Jawzi (d. 1200), and Ibn Taymiya (d. 1328).[59] Ibn Taymiya said, "Celestial bodies are roundas it is the statement of astronomers and mathematiciansit is likewise the statement of the scholars of Islam". Abul-Hasan ibn al-Manaadi, Abu Muhammad Ibn Hazm, and Abul-Faraj Ibn Al-Jawzi have said that the Muslim scholars are in agreement that all celestial bodies are round. Ibn Taymiyah also remarked that Allah has said, "And He (Allah) it is Who created the night and the day, the sun and the moon. They float, each in a Falak." Ibn Abbas says, "A Falaka like that of a spinning wheel." The word 'Falak' (in the Arabic language) means "that which is round."[59][60]

The Muslim scholars who held to the round earth theory used it in an impeccably Islamic manner, to calculate the distance and direction from any given point on the earth to Makkah (Mecca). This determined the Qibla, or Muslim direction of prayer. Muslim mathematicians developed spherical trigonometry which was used in these calculations.[61] Ibn Khaldun (d. 1406), in his Muqaddimah, also identified the world as spherical. The later belief of Muslim scholars, like Suyuti (d. 1505) that the earth is flat represents a deviation from this earlier opinion.[59]

Volgens de overlevering van Ibn abbas : A FALAKA like that of a spinning wheel.

Weer zo'n goed voorbeeld hoe Marc (of eigenlijk niet hij, want hij heeft het ook maar vanuit het engels vertaald), opzettelijk of niet, de boel verdraaid.

Ibn Taymiyah continues: The [word] falak [in the Arabic language] means that which is round. From which is the statement [of the Arabs]: 

<<The young girl's breasts have ta-fa-la-ka when they become round.>> (Vol. 6, pp. 566-567)

In another passage (Vol. 5, p. 150) Ibn Taymiyah clearly states the earth is spherical.

Niet alles is te rationaliseren, en ja er zijn vele mensen bekeerd door de relatie wetenschap koran, maar velen op niet te verklaren gronden. Zo schreef een vrouw mij, dat ze bekeerd was tot de islam omdat ze een stel moslims gezamenlijk had zien bidden. Dit had haar zo geraakt dat ze de islam is gaan onderzoeken en moslima is geworden.

Met andere woorden, je hart moet er voor open staan.

Wellicht heb ik een andere indruk gewekt. Ik reageer gewoon op de onzin die jij overneemt van 1 site.

Ik persoonlijk, zie dagelijks tekenen van het bestaan van God, en die kun je niet allemaal verklaren. 

Moge Allah SWT mijn fouten vergeven en ons leiden op het rechte pad. Amien.

Sneeuwwitje

----------


## Charlus

> _Geplaatst door Snowwhite_ 
> *<...>Ik persoonlijk, zie dagelijks tekenen van het bestaan van God, en die kun je niet allemaal verklaren.<...>*


Geef eens een voorbeeld.

----------


## Rourchid

> _Geplaatst door ronald_
> *
> Dat het een politieke boodschap had en geen Gdsdienstige wordt zowiezo verward.
> *


Geen verschil tussen religie en politiek kennen is nou net een probleem wat ook in deze draad weer eens blijkt. In deze draad zijn er meerdere kerkleiders van egogemeenschappen aanwezig die menen tevens de incarnatie van de perfecte staat te zijn.
Eerder in deze draad heb ik een paar boeken, geschreven door westerse auteurs, vermeld die gelezen kunnen worden ter vergroting van het inzicht in de Philosophy of Knowledges wat de uitwerking is van van de door Averros (r.a.) aangebrachte scheiding tussen filosofie en religie en wat (uitgewerkt) te vinden is op de website over Mulla Sadra (r.a.) in het menu (bovenaan) Data Bank en (onderaan) :

Philosophy of Knowledges : 1) Religion 2) ETHICS 3) Law 4) Art 5) Science 6) POLITICS 7) Mind 8) Language.

ETHICS and POLITICS zijn de Aristotelische deductie van Rhetorica zoals beschreven door Averros (r.a.) in Metafysica en zijn in het perspectief van de samenleving te vergelijken met wat het de eerste natuur van Aristoteles wordt genoemd.
De - absusievelijk - van platonisme beschuldigde Mulla Sadra (r.a.) heeft het niet over "de tweede natuur" van Aristoteles maar beschrijft de "Religion, Law, Art, Science, Mind & Language" als de bouwstenen van - hoe kan het ook anders - de fameuze grot van Plato.
En dit laatste is in essentie te vinden in het fameuze werk van al-Farabi (r.a.) over de harmonie tussen Plato en Aristoteles.

Over het hoe en wat van Philosophy of Knowledges valt veel te schrijven en toe te lichten. Maar hoe dan ook geeft Philosophy of Knowledges - overigens de vaardigheden die een al dan niet Islamitisch bestuurder zich ten tijde van het Kalifaat eigen diende maken - een duidelijke onderscheidenheid aan tussen enerzijds enerzijds "Religion" en anderzijds de zeven andere "Knowledges".
Iedere Moslim die met de Islam is grootgebracht heeft een ingebouwde reflex om feitelijk de samenleving te percepiren zoals geduid met Philosophy of Knowledges.

De andere (westerse) kant, ook in deze draad , evenwel komt niet veel verder dan vanuit het eigen ik, de eerste natuur van Aristoteles trachten toe passen als een synthese van ego-ethiek en ego-politiek : eliminatief materialisme middels bottom-up autonomie.

----------


## maartenn100

> _Geplaatst door Rourchid_ 
> *Dat denk ik dus wel.
> Zijn eerste posting hier heeft al de teneur van aanpassen of oprotten en hij gebruikt termen als eeuwig Europa etc. etc.*


Ik ben voor diversiteit. Ik vind dat iedereen het recht heeft zijn of haar godsdienst te hebben. Ik heb nergens termen gebruikt als 'eeuwig Europa' (waar lees je dat, citaat dan graag), en zeker niet van: 'aanpassen of oprotten'.

Maar het is begrijpelijk dat je als christen of jood je vragen stelt* over teksten die over joodse mensen, christenen en andersdenkenden gaan, waartoe Allah de moslim oproept ze na te volgen.* 

vb:*9:29. Bestrijdt diegenen onder de mensen van het Boek, die in Allah noch in de laatste Dag geloven, noch voor onwettig houden wat Allah en Zijn boodschapper voor onwettig hebben verklaard, noch de ware godsdienst belijden totdat zij de belasting met eigen hand betalen, terwijl zij onderdanig zijn.* 

en
Surah 9:111 Oh gij die gelooft! Neem *niet* de Joden en de Christenen tot vrienden. Degene onder u die hen tot vrienden neemt is n van hen Allah lijdt de boosdoeners niet recht [2]


Vind jij ook dat elk woord in de koran heilig is, en geloof je ook dat elke zin door Allah is opgedragen? (zoals de bovenstaande?)

Als je dit leest in de koran, Rourschid, denk je dat iedereen het verstand van IbnRushd en jou heeft om dit te zien binnen zijn context? 
Neen, ik denk dat zeker niet.

En dit is nogmaals zeker niet vanuit Islamofobie, maar van: 'dit gaat over mij en heel wat mensen hier, dus aub, geef ons wat verheldering in de tegenstrijdige boodschappen en gebeurtenissen in de wereld, die geassocieerd worden met de Islam!"

IbnRushd heeft me intussen die verheldering gegeven. En dat is deels geruststellend.

Die filmpjes zijn geen aanval tegen de Islam (denk ik), maar eerder een verontrustend iets van: h, how, dat gaat wel over mij als christen, joodse gelovige of andersgelovige, klopt dat wat daar staat? Want als dat klopt dan ziet het er echt wel helemaal niet goed uit voor ons.

Zo moet je dat zien.

Dagelijks hoor ik goedbedoelende moslims zeggen dat de Islam een vredelievende godsdienst is. En ik geloof wel degelijk dat de verstandige interpretatie van de teksten daarop wijst.

Maar als je die beelden ziet, als je die verhalen hoort en als je bepaalde koranverzen leest, dan merk je dat heel wat moslims in de wereld de teksten niet kunnen interpreteren naar hoe het zou moeten.

En dat op zich is niet echt geruststellend.

En tegelijk zeggen heel wat mensen dat elk woord in de koran heilig is en door Allah aan de moslim wordt opgedragen te doen.

Hoe moeten wij ons nog gerust voelen met die tegenstrijdige boodschappen en bevestigende gebeurtenissen in de wereld? 

En zoals IbnRushd correct stelde moet dat allemaal binnen zijn context worden gezien. En zoals hij terecht ook zei, zien velen dat echter niet binnen zijn context.

Gij zult daar geen last van hebben hoor Rourshid, want jij wordt in die teksten niet vernoemd als te bestrijden mens. Dus voor u is dat begrijpelijk het verst van uw zorgen. 
Maar wij, christenen, joden en andersdenkenden, wij worden daar wel ongerust (op zijn zachtst gezegd) van dat er gekken in de wereld lopen die het woord van Allah lezen zoals het daar staat!


En het is absoluut niet van: aanpassen en opkrassen
Het is van: moslimmensen, jullie vertellen over een vredelievende Islam, maar in jullie koran staat dat jullie ons moeten vermoorden, en in sommige moslimlanden _geloven_ mensen letterlijk in de Islam, zoals in de koran staat op dat vlak!! Help!

En zo moet je dat zien, en niet anders.
Eerlijker dan dit, rourshid, kan ik u dat niet zeggen hoor.

En intussen heb ik dankzij IbnRushd zijn eerder geduldige manier van antwoorden al min of meer een goed antwoord gekregen, dus voor mijn part is dat aspect van de discussie duidelijk.

En als mijn posts volgens u de teneur hebben van 'aanpassen of opkrassen', dan communiceer ik dat blijkbaar niet goed, want dat vind ik helemaal niet. Nogmaals iedereen mag de levensbeschouwing hebben die hij wil, zolang hij of zij de ander maar zijn of haar levensbeschouwing laat hebben. En het multiculturele denkkader of diversiteitskader is de basis om op een goede manier met verschillende levensbeschouwingen samen te leven. Maar 'ongerustheden' moeten wel kunnen worden uitgepraat, en liefst correct en eerlijk. En soms leidt dat inderdaad tot dingen lezen die ge niet graag hoort.

----------


## Charlus

> _Geplaatst door maartenn100_ 
> *<...>Rourshid, da's bullshit.<...>*


  :hihi:

----------


## Thermopylae

.

----------


## Thermopylae

> _Geplaatst door Snowwhite_ 
> *Goedemorgen Therm.
> 
> Dus volgens jou moet het proton, elektron en neutron (vergeet niet foton!!!) met naam genoemd zijn in de koran, als bewijs dat het atoom deelbaar is. Dat noem ik omgekeerde bewijslast. Dan kun je je ook afvragen waarom F=m x a niet in de koran staat, of  E = mc2. Of wacht even waarom staat eigenlijk niet het onzekerheidsprincipe van Heisenberg letterlijk in de koran?
> 
> Enne correct me if i am wrong, het atoommodel is slechts een axioma. Een model om mee verder te werken. Zo werkt dat in de wiskunde en natuurkunde: stellingen poneren, axioma's.
> 
> Dan de foutieve bewijsvoering dat de uitbreiding van het heelal wellicht niet zo bedoeld was omdat de aarde plat zou zijn volgens de koran.
> 
> ...


Van mij is het niet nodig, dat in de koran de proton en neutron wordt genoemd. Jij voerde echter een koranvers op als bewijs dat het atoom al in de koran wordt genoemd.
Ook gaf je een vers: ...noch bestaat er iets, groter of minder dan dit of het staat in een duidelijk Boek.
Vandaar dat ik schreef:
Ik neem aan dat hiermede de koran wordt bedoeld. Waar wordt het neutron en proton dan genoemd in de koran? 
Ook schreef ik, waarom het woord atoom overnemen van de Grieken, dat ondeelbaar betekend, als je op het moment dat je dat je dat in de koran opneemt, zou weten dat het atoom wel deelbaar is, en er dus kleinere materie bestaat, b.v. proton en neutron, en dan die niet noemen?

Je geeft een flink aantal moslim geleerden, die al beweerden dat de aarde niet plat maar rond was. Alle genoemde geleerden, leefden echter 3 tot 7 eeuwen nadat de koran tot stand was gekomen! Ook schrijf je, dat toen deze moslim geleerden dat schreven, men in Europa nog in duisternis leefden. Dat viel echter reuze mee.
De vroegste moslimgeleerde die jij noemt, stierf in 1069. Aristoteles (daar is hij weer!) schreef in 330 voor Christus:

.. noting that travelers going south see southern constellations rise higher above the horizon. This is only possible if their horizon is at an angle to northerners' horizon. Thus the Earth's surface cannot be flat.

Ook de Griekse geograaf Strabo ( in 65 v.Chr. geboren) beschreef in 10 v. Chr., dat op zee een schip dat ver weg is, ineens langzaam verdwijnt, dus moet de aarde rond zijn.

Maar terug naar de koran. Aarde zou in het Arabisch (al) Ard zijn. Is er een vers te vinden in de koran, waar Ard en Falaka achter elkaar staan? Dus een duidelijke omschrijving; ronde aarde?




> [i]Niet alles is te rationaliseren, en ja er zijn vele mensen bekeerd door de relatie wetenschap koran, maar velen op niet te verklaren gronden. Zo schreef een vrouw mij, dat ze bekeerd was tot de islam omdat ze een stel moslims gezamenlijk had zien bidden. Dit had haar zo geraakt dat ze de islam is gaan onderzoeken en moslima is geworden.
> 
> Met andere woorden, je hart moet er voor open staan. . [/B]


Als mensen zijn bekeerd tot de islam, omdat daar wetenschap in staat, dan hebben zij dat dus op de verkeerde grond gedaan.
Je hebt inderdaad gelijk, dat je hart er voor moet openstaan. Er zijn altijd mensen geweest en die zullen er altijd zijn, die het leven moeilijk aankunnen, en bang zijn voor de dood. Deze mensen zijn altijd aan het zoeken naar steun van een opperwezen. Als je zoekende bent, en overtuigd wilt worden dat God bestaat, dan zul je altijd wel iets vinden waardoor je overtuigd wordt. Dus het enkele het feit, dat je mensen ziet bidden kan dan al genoeg zijn. Zij heeft een grote hunkering naar geborgenheid, steun etc. dus dan is de simpele aanblik van biddende mensen blijkbaar al voldoende.




> [i]Wellicht heb ik een andere indruk gewekt. Ik reageer gewoon op de onzin die jij overneemt van 1 site. [/B]


Ik heb het al eerder geschreven, als je het halve A4tje over het atoom leest van je vriend Marc, je niet in redelijkheid kan volhouden, dat mijn argumenten (allemaal) zijn overgenomen van deze webstek. 




> [i]Ik persoonlijk, zie dagelijks tekenen van het bestaan van God, en die kun je niet allemaal verklaren. 
> 
> Moge Allah SWT mijn fouten vergeven en ons leiden op het rechte pad. Amien.
> 
> Sneeuwwitje [/B]


Als iemand met zijn auto in een boom eindigt, en een ploeg van chirurgen na 18 uur opereren het leven van de ernstig gewonde kan redden, dan zal de gelovige zeggen, dat het een wonder van God is. Een niet gelovige zal zijn overleven schrijven op het conto van dat chirurgenteam.
Toch denk ik, dat er niet n gelovige zal bestaan, die als hij na een ernstig ongeval in kritieke toestand op de grond ligt, tegen het ambulancepersoneel zal zeggen, breng mij maar naar huis. Als het de wil van God is, dan zal ik overleven, is het de wil van God dat ik sterf, dan kunnen ook de knapste chirurgen mij niet redden.

Ik denk dan ook, dat als jij voorbeelden zou geven, van die dagelijkse tekenen van God, niet gelovigen die zouden betitelen, als toeval, geluk, of natuurwetten. 


Groet Therm

----------


## At Ayt

> _Geplaatst door ronald_ 
> * Nadat wij een correspondentie over universalistische Gdsdienst hadden waarbij ik stelde dat er meerdere wegen zijn die naar Gd leiden, legde hij mij de woorden van die man uit Irak voor, wat hij allemaal o.a. over Joden zei.*


als hij goede intentie had gehad dan was het filmpje helemaal niet nodig geweest om zijn punt te maken tegenover jou.. er waren genoeg alternatieven geweest om jou de vraag voor te leggen hoe jij het ziet dat de monothestische weg universalistisch is terwijl er onderling veel verschil is tussen jodendom en islam..
het is zo goedkoop om dan met iets extreems aan te komen zoals dat filmpje..
dat jij als jood niet warm of koud wordt van dat soort filmpjes begrijp ik.. het is immers niet jouw geloof dat door het slijk gehaald wordt en je zult je niet van de wijs brengen door een opgefokte moslim die staat te schreeuwen dat joden eraan moeten.. maar probeer je eens in te leven in het perspectief van een moslim: je zit hier als moslim omdat je graag met andere moslims wilt discusseren over de islam.. het is immers een islamforum.. vervolgens blijkt dat er hier nauwelijks moslims rondhangen en dat het voornamelijk athesten, christelijke zendelingen en andere types zijn die hier zitten.. allemaal hebben ze met elkaar gemeen dat ze kritiek hebben op de islam.. (ik heb het niet over jou en wortel).. de ene bezoeker roept wekelijks dat jezus de ware is en dat mohammed een valse profeet is, de ander doet zijn best om aan te tonen dat de koran niet deugt, athesten hebben er plezier in om steeds duidelijk te maken dat ze neerkijken op religie en het eigenlijk maar raar vinden dat moslims geloven in een god.. etc.. er komt hier uit alle hoeken kritiek op de islam.. 
inmiddels begrijp ik ook waarom er hier nauwelijks moslims zijn.. die hebben natuurlijk helemaal geen zin om al het gezeik te moeten lezen en kiezen ervoor om ergens anders heen te gaan.. 
naast alle kritiek op de islam/moslims, zijn er ook mensen zoals maartenn100 die hier links plaatsen van filmpjes waarin de islam wordt verkracht.. om de paar maanden komen er hier lieden dit soort fimpjes plaatsen.. zogenaamd onschuldig verpakt maar onderwijl proberen ze ons dit soort fimpjes door de strot te duwen. zo was er bijvoorbeeld een tijdje geleden een christen die zich voordeed als moslim en hier dezelfde soort filmpjes plaatste.. 
probeer je eens in te denken hoe het is om als moslim op een islamforum dit soort bagger te moeten aantreffen.. niet 1x, niet 2x, maar steeds weer opnieuw. het heeft ook geen zin om het steeds weer te ontkrachten omdat een paar maanden later weer opnieuw gelinkt wordt naar dit soort filmpjes en het weer van voor af aan begint.
ik verwacht hier als bezoeker dat niet-moslims op z'n minst het respect opbrengen om zich in te houden en niet de meest ranzige rotzooi dumpen.. ik ga ook niet op een christelijk forum staan roepen dat jezus geen god is en dat de drie-eenheid niet deugt om vervolgens filmpjes te plaatsen waarin het christendom afgekraakt wordt met desinformatie.. dat zou immers respectloos zijn tov de christenen die daar in alle rust onderling met elkaar het evangelie willen beleven..

overigens zijn niet-moslims wat mij betreft hier van harte welkom en mogen ze van alles vragen mits de intentie goed is..

----------


## maartenn100

Wel At Ayt, dat heet een vooroordeel. 't Is niet omdat anderen die filmpjes daarop zetten om dubieuze redenen, dat iedere volgende dat ook daarom doet. Nogmaals, er zijn goede redenen om ons daar vragen te stellen. U, At, hoeft zich geen zorgen te maken over die filmpjes, want jij bent moslim. Maar da's toch heeeel logisch dat christenen, joden en andersdenkenden zich wel zorgen maken, daar het over hen gaat? Hoe kan je daar toch blind voor zijn, man. Da's toch normaal dat mensen zich vragen stellen. En nog es: ik heb alle respect voor u en uw geloof maar ik heb geen respect voor hen die de oorlog verklaren via een godsdienst aan christenen, joden en athesten. 

*Richt uw pijlen daarop, want zij zijn het, At Ayt, die de Islam besmeuren en verkrachten. Niet diegenen die zeggen van kijk, zie daar, zij lezen uw teksten voor* .
Het is even makkelijk wat jij doet, dan racisten doen: op basis van vooroordelen de ander indelen in goed en slecht zonder echt te lezen. En al de rest wat iemand ook uitlegt, wordt toch genterpreteerd als "mooipraterij". Wat heeft een discussie over de Islam dan nog zin, als enkel diegenen met de 'juiste mening' en het 'juiste' geloof als gesprekspartner wordt gezien?

Door mij hebt ge de kans om de vredelievendheid van de Islam adhv koranteksten uit te leggen. Grijp die kans, zou ik zeggen, ipv te beginnen schelden in het wilde weg.

----------


## AmirAlMominien

> _Geplaatst door At Ayt_ 
> *als hij goede intentie had gehad dan was het filmpje helemaal niet nodig geweest om zijn punt te maken tegenover jou.. er waren genoeg alternatieven geweest om jou de vraag voor te leggen hoe jij het ziet dat de monothestische weg universalistisch is terwijl er onderling veel verschil is tussen jodendom en islam..
> het is zo goedkoop om dan met iets extreems aan te komen zoals dat filmpje..
> dat jij als jood niet warm of koud wordt van dat soort filmpjes begrijp ik.. het is immers niet jouw geloof dat door het slijk gehaald wordt en je zult je niet van de wijs brengen door een opgefokte moslim die staat te schreeuwen dat joden eraan moeten.. maar probeer je eens in te leven in het perspectief van een moslim: je zit hier als moslim omdat je graag met andere moslims wilt discusseren over de islam.. het is immers een islamforum.. vervolgens blijkt dat er hier nauwelijks moslims rondhangen en dat het voornamelijk athesten, christelijke zendelingen en andere types zijn die hier zitten.. allemaal hebben ze met elkaar gemeen dat ze kritiek hebben op de islam.. (ik heb het niet over jou en wortel).. de ene bezoeker roept wekelijks dat jezus de ware is en dat mohammed een valse profeet is, de ander doet zijn best om aan te tonen dat de koran niet deugt, athesten hebben er plezier in om steeds duidelijk te maken dat ze neerkijken op religie en het eigenlijk maar raar vinden dat moslims geloven in een god.. etc.. er komt hier uit alle hoeken kritiek op de islam.. 
> inmiddels begrijp ik ook waarom er hier nauwelijks moslims zijn.. die hebben natuurlijk helemaal geen zin om al het gezeik te moeten lezen en kiezen ervoor om ergens anders heen te gaan.. 
> naast alle kritiek op de islam/moslims, zijn er ook mensen zoals maartenn100 die hier links plaatsen van filmpjes waarin de islam wordt verkracht.. om de paar maanden komen er hier lieden dit soort fimpjes plaatsen.. zogenaamd onschuldig verpakt maar onderwijl proberen ze ons dit soort fimpjes door de strot te duwen. zo was er bijvoorbeeld een tijdje geleden een christen die zich voordeed als moslim en hier dezelfde soort filmpjes plaatste.. 
> probeer je eens in te denken hoe het is om als moslim op een islamforum dit soort bagger te moeten aantreffen.. niet 1x, niet 2x, maar steeds weer opnieuw. het heeft ook geen zin om het steeds weer te ontkrachten omdat een paar maanden later weer opnieuw gelinkt wordt naar dit soort filmpjes en het weer van voor af aan begint.
> ik verwacht hier als bezoeker dat niet-moslims op z'n minst het respect opbrengen om zich in te houden en niet de meest ranzige rotzooi dumpen.. ik ga ook niet op een christelijk forum staan roepen dat jezus geen god is en dat de drie-eenheid niet deugt om vervolgens filmpjes te plaatsen waarin het christendom afgekraakt wordt met desinformatie.. dat zou immers respectloos zijn tov de christenen die daar in alle rust onderling met elkaar het evangelie willen beleven..
> 
> overigens zijn niet-moslims wat mij betreft hier van harte welkom en mogen ze van alles vragen mits de intentie goed is..*


  :duim:  

Het is al zo vaak naar voren gebracht wat jij hier beschrijft. Er is gewoon totaal geen beweging in te krijgen. Het ergste is nog dat mensen werkelijk denken heldhaftig te zijn, door de boodschap van de anti-islamitische macht te verkondigen. Mensen moeten gewoon zelf een doel voor hun eigen leven gaan zoeken, ipv moslims lastig te vallen die dit wel hebben gevonden. Eerst kon ik er wel om lachen, nu heb ik gewoon medelijden met al die dominees en beterweters. 

Als je daarbij toch zoekende bent naar het wel of niet bestaan van God, dan zijn er de afgelopen eeuwen tig andere grotere en slimmere denkers en theologen die je voor zijn geweest in filosofische disputen. Geloof is daarbij geen bewijs van God, behalve je wil in de praktijk brengen om te strijden op de weg van Allah. Dan kan je wel je wereldbeeld gaan projecteren op moslims en hen vertellen wat ze geloven en hoe ze zijn, maar dat zegt alleen maar iets over je onvermogen om zelf te geloven en de wereld op deze manier te beoordelen: de islamitische waarden als enige redding. Het zijn kortom wereldbeelden, die God's wil vertegenwoordigen; de ene die gelovig is, en de ander die dat niet is. Het uiteindelijke oordeel behoort God toe.

----------


## maartenn100

_Er is geen rechter in deze. Want beiden hebben er belang bij de ander een 'foute' interpretatie toe te dichten._

Inderdaad, theologen hebben gediscussieerd, en in de Europese traditie eindigde de discussie steevast met de Verlichting.

_We weten het niet_ , was het meest bescheidene en oprechte antwoord van mensen. We hopen het, maar blijven erover in het ongewisse. Alles wijst op een Afwezigheid, was het antwoord. Alles wijst op een behoefte aan God. Daarvan zijn we zeker. De behoefte aan zekerheid. Maar de realiteit, die we aantreffen is onzekerheid, onwetendheid, mist. 
Slechts boeken, geschreven door mensen uit een tijdperk waarin allerlei myhtologien over de wereld de ronde deden zijn ons overgeleverd. 

Alleen de wetenschap bleek betrouwbaar qua informatieverstrekker. Een houvast in het donker. 
Akkoord, niet voldoende qua kennis, enkel wat kenbaar is. Maar het onkenbare, daarvan had men de arrogantie niet te zeggen: oh dat weten we ook.
Neen

----------


## Thermopylae

"je zit hier als moslim omdat je graag met andere moslims wilt discusseren over de islam.. het is immers een islamforum."

Dit onderwerp staat op Prikbord, op het subforum, wie schrijft die blijft: For matters of the heart, maar ook voor zin en onzin, kennismaking, (liefdes)verhalen, vragen, oproepen, enqutes en gedichten.

Daarnaast is er het forum Islam, met een aantal subforums, waaronder koran, hadieth.

Overigens wordt er is geen kritiek op de koran gegeven, doch er worden tegenargumenten gegeven op de diverse beweringen dat er wetenschap in de koran zou staan, zaken die de mensen in de 7e eeuw nog niet konden weten.

----------


## AmirAlMominien

> _Geplaatst door maartenn100_ 
> *Er is geen rechter in deze. Want beiden hebben er belang bij de ander een 'foute' interpretatie toe te dichten.
> 
> Als moslim verdedig je je Islam, begrijpelijk.
> Als christen of jood of andersdenkende wil je uitleg over oorlogszuchtige teksten in de koran, die over jou gaan versus mensen die zeggen elk woord van de koran heilig te vinden.
> 
> Beiden hebben vanuit hun eigen perspectief gelijk en verwijten de ander niet te zien wat zij zien.*


Tja, het is niet vreemd dat degene die haat koestert tegenover de islam een andere interpretatie heeft dan een gelovige. Het is deel van de moraliteit om je niet thuis te voelen in andermans huis. Je als gast gedragen is bij botte Hollanders als jij gewoonweg niet mogelijk. In die zin verdienen mensen met jouw gedrag niet meer dan wat veegjes uit dezelfde pan. Dat jij nog steeds op deze site rondhuppelt met het idee iets te willen te hebben, tekent vooralsnog slechts je eigen onnozelheid. 

Ik begrijp sowieso niet dat moslims nog zo ruimhartig zijn om over de inhoud van hun geloof te gaan redetwisten. Het is tijdverspilling en er valt gewoon geen enkele eer mee te behalen. Respect voor hun generositeit.  :nerveus:

----------


## AmirAlMominien

> _Geplaatst door Thermopylae_ 
> *"je zit hier als moslim omdat je graag met andere moslims wilt discusseren over de islam.. het is immers een islamforum."
> 
> Dit onderwerp staat Prikbord, op het subforum, wie schrijft die blijft: For matters of the heart, maar ook voor zin en onzin, kennismaking, (liefdes)verhalen, vragen, oproepen, enqutes en gedichten.
> 
> Daarnaast is er het forum Islam, met een aantal subforums, waaronder koran, hadieth.
> 
> Overigens wordt er is geen kritiek op de koran gegeven, doch er worden tegenargumenten gegeven op de diverse beweringen dat er wetenschap in de koran zou staan, zaken die de mensen in de 7e eeuw nog niet konden weten.*


"je zit hier *als moslim*  omdat je graag met andere moslims wilt discusseren over de islam.. het is immers een islamforum."

Lezen is ook niet jouw sterkste punt.

----------


## Thermopylae

> _Geplaatst door AmirAlMominien_ 
> *"je zit hier als moslim  omdat je graag met andere moslims wilt discusseren over de islam.. het is immers een islamforum."
> 
> Lezen is ook niet jouw sterkste punt.*


Mij verwijten dat lezen niet mijn sterkste punt is, terwijl je zelf dus niet hebt begrepen wat ik schrijf. Ik zou zeggen, lees mijn tekst nog eens, doe het gerust langzaam, en dan zal het je duidelijk worden!

----------


## At Ayt

> _Geplaatst door maartenn100_ 
> * Door mij hebt ge de kans om de vredelievendheid van de Islam adhv koranteksten uit te leggen. Grijp die kans, zou ik zeggen, ipv te beginnen schelden in het wilde weg.*


een inhoudelijke discussie is verspeelde moeite.
en nee ik heb je niet uit gescholden.. 'hypocriet' en 'achterbaks' zijn eigenschappen en geen scheldwoorden.. 
deze termen vallen gewoon onder de nederlandse taal om iemands gedrag mee te omschrijven.

----------


## At Ayt

> _Geplaatst door Thermopylae_ 
> *"je zit hier als moslim omdat je graag met andere moslims wilt discusseren over de islam.. het is immers een islamforum."
> 
> Dit onderwerp staat op Prikbord, op het subforum, wie schrijft die blijft: For matters of the heart, maar ook voor zin en onzin, kennismaking, (liefdes)verhalen, vragen, oproepen, enqutes en gedichten.
> 
> Daarnaast is er het forum Islam, met een aantal subforums, waaronder koran, hadieth.
> 
> Overigens wordt er is geen kritiek op de koran gegeven, doch er worden tegenargumenten gegeven op de diverse beweringen dat er wetenschap in de koran zou staan, zaken die de mensen in de 7e eeuw nog niet konden weten.*


je bevind je hier: Maroc.NL > Islam > Islam en meer > Waarom geloof jij in God? 
dus geen wie schrijft die blijft, geen nieuws van de dag, geen matters of the heart, geen onzin, geen kennismaking, geen liefde, geen gedichten en andere zaken.. 
over welk subforum jij het hebt weet ik niet maar je bevind je hier op het islamforum.. 
overigens hoef jij je niet aangesproken te voelen want ik had het niet over jou.. dat jij je vraagtekens hebt bij de islam en er lange discussies over voert met snowwhite is prima.. jullie behandelen elkaar zo te zien op respectvolle wijze..

----------


## AmirAlMominien

> _Geplaatst door Thermopylae_ 
> *Mij verwijten dat lezen niet mijn sterkste punt is, terwijl je zelf dus niet hebt begrepen wat ik schrijf. Ik zou zeggen, lees mijn tekst nog eens, doe het gerust langzaam, en dan zal het je duidelijk worden!*


Lees jij maar eerst wat Ait Ayt en ik schrijven, zonder een zinnetje uit zijn context te rukken. Dan kijk ik wel of ik iets wil lezen zoals jij het schrijft. Want het recht om je te mengen in de inhoud van het geloof heb je gewoon niet. Het is een bewijs van generositeit dat mensen toch die moeite daarvoor nemen. Dat geloof vervolgens afdoen als: "_Er zijn altijd mensen geweest en die zullen er altijd zijn, die het leven moeilijk aankunnen_ , en bang zijn voor de dood. Deze mensen zijn altijd aan het zoeken naar steun van een opperwezen. Als je zoekende bent, en overtuigd wilt worden dat God bestaat, dan zul je altijd wel iets vinden waardoor je overtuigd wordt. Dus het enkele het feit, dat je mensen ziet bidden kan dan al genoeg zijn. Zij heeft een grote hunkering naar geborgenheid, steun etc. dus dan is de simpele aanblik van biddende mensen blijkbaar al voldoende", is tekenend voor de denigrerende manier waarop jij denkt te menen het geloof van mensen terug te brengen tot iets banaals. Dat mag, maar kom dan vervolgens niet net doen alsof je hier tegenargumenten staat te leveren ipv je atheistische overtuiging te preken. De wil die iemand heeft om tot het geloof te komen, is immers ook gegeven door God. Dat jij de wil hebt om goddeloos door het leven te gaan is jou ook door God gegeven. Wat ons onderscheidt is dat ik bereid ben op de weg van God te strijden en jij op de weg van materialisme en individualisme. Aan God het laatste oordeel.

----------


## AmirAlMominien

Islamitische nobelprijswinnaar Abdus Salam voor zijn natuurwetenschappelijk werk in de deeltjesfysica:

 

*Abdus Salam's speech at the Nobel Banquet, December 10, 1979* 

Your Majesties, Excellencies, Ladies and Gentlemen,

On behalf of my colleagues, Professor Glashow and Weinberg, I thank the Nobel Foundation and the Royal Academy of Sciences for the great honour and the courtesies extended to us, including the courtesy to me of being addressed in my language Urdu.

Pakistan is deeply indebted to you for this.

The creation of Physics is the shared heritage of all mankind. East and West, North and South have equally participated in it. In the Holy Book of Islam, Allah says 

 



"Thou seest not, in the creation of the All-merciful any imperfection, Return thy gaze, seest thou any fissure. Then Return thy gaze, again and again. Thy gaze, Comes back to thee dazzled, aweary."

This in effect is, the faith of all physicists; the deeper we seek, the more is our wonder excited, the more is the dazzlement for our gaze.

I am saying this, not only to remind those here tonight of this, but also for those in the Third World, who feel they have lost out in the pursuit of scientific knowledge, for lack of opportunity and resource.

Alfred Nobel stipulated that no distinction of race or colour will determine who received of his generosity. On this occasion, let me say this to those, whom God has given His Bounty. Let us strive to provide equal opportunities to all so that they can engage in the creation of Physics and science for the benefit of all mankind. This would exactly be in the spirit of Alfred Nobel and the ideals which permeated his life. Bless You!

Lees ook zijn rede  


*Biografie* :

'Since 1957 he has been Professor of Theoretical Physics at Imperial College, London, and since 1964 has combined this position with that of Director of the ICTP, Trieste.

For more than forty years he has been a prolific researcher in theoretical elementary particle physics. He has either pioneered or been associated with all the important developments in this field, maintaining a constant and fertile flow of brilliant ideas. For the past thirty years he has used his academic reputation to add weight to his active and influential participation in international scientific affairs. He has served on a number of United Nations committees concerned with the advancement of science and technology in developing countries.

To accommodate the astonishing volume of activity that he undertakes, Professor Salam cuts out such inessentials as holidays, parties and entertainments. Faced with such an example, the staff of the Centre find it very difficult to complain that they are overworked.'

'The money he received from the Atoms for Peace Medal and Award he spent on setting up a fund for young Pakistani physicists to visit the ICTP. He uses his share of the Nobel Prize entirely for the benefit of physicists from developing countries and does not spend a penny of it on himself or his family.

*Abdus Salam is known to be a devout Muslim, whose religion does not occupy a separate compartment of his life; it is inseparable from his work and family life. He once wrote: "The Holy Quran enjoins us to reflect on the verities of Allah's created laws of nature; however, that our generation has been privileged to glimpse a part of His design is a bounty and a grace for which I render thanks with a humble heart."*  '

----------


## At Ayt

> _Geplaatst door AmirAlMominien_ 
> * Ik begrijp sowieso niet dat moslims nog zo ruimhartig zijn om over de inhoud van hun geloof te gaan redetwisten. Het is tijdverspilling en er valt gewoon geen enkele eer mee te behalen. Respect voor hun generositeit. *


ja het wordt echt gezien als iets vanzelfsprekends dat moslims zich moeten verdedigen voor hun geloof.. dat ze verantwoording moeten afleggen voor hun geloofsuitingen.. de wereld op z'n kop.
ze mogen dankbaar zijn als moslims hier bereid zijn om tekst en uitleg te geven en de reeks aan vragen, opmerkingen en verwijten te woord willen staan..

----------


## At Ayt

> _Geplaatst door AmirAlMominien_ 
> *Lees jij maar eerst wat Ait Ayt en ik schrijven, zonder een zinnetje uit zijn context te rukken. Dan kijk ik wel of ik iets wil lezen zoals jij het schrijft. Want het recht om je te mengen in de inhoud van het geloof heb je gewoon niet. Het is een bewijs van generositeit dat mensen toch die moeite daarvoor nemen.*


doet me denken aan een andere topic waarin vorige week een paar athesten bloedserieus stonden te beweren dat moslims hun geloofsuitingen moeten overleggen met athesten..  :loens:  :loens:

----------


## AmirAlMominien

> _Geplaatst door At Ayt_ 
> *ja het wordt echt gezien als iets vanzelfsprekends dat moslims zich moeten verdedigen voor hun geloof.. dat ze verantwoording moeten afleggen voor hun geloofsuitingen.. de wereld op z'n kop.
> ze mogen dankbaar zijn als moslims hier bereid zijn om tekst en uitleg te geven en de reeks aan vragen, opmerkingen en verwijten te woord willen staan..*


Ja, het is iets wat erin geslepen is. Sommigen zijn er zo van overtuigd dat geloven in Allah alleen voor minderwaardige zwakkeren is, dat ze hun superioriteit als iets vanzelfsprekends zijn gaan achten en zich daarom niks geleven hoeven laten liggen aan simpele pluriforme beginselen en elementaire moraliteit. Men wil graag dat moslims hun geloof gaan relativeren om net zo iemand te worden als zij. En daar gaat het in essentie om; onderdraagzaamheid jegens het Anderszijn, een overblijfsel van koloniale instincten.

----------


## AmirAlMominien

> _Geplaatst door At Ayt_ 
> *doet me denken aan een andere topic waarin vorige week een paar athesten bloedserieus stonden te beweren dat moslims hun geloofsuitingen moeten overleggen met athesten.. *


Hahahaha. Ik zeg je, koloniale instincten. Het is daarom niet zo vreemd dat ze hun bondgenoot vinden bij christenen. Joden vallen me wat dat betreft wel mee; die hebben zelf al jarenlang moeten ondervinden wat dat kolonialistische opdringen van overtuigingen betekent en zien de bui al hangen als ze daaraan mee gaan doen.

----------


## At Ayt

> _Geplaatst door AmirAlMominien_ 
> *Het is al zo vaak naar voren gebracht wat jij hier beschrijft. Er is gewoon totaal geen beweging in te krijgen. Het ergste is nog dat mensen werkelijk denken heldhaftig te zijn, door de boodschap van de anti-islamitische macht te verkondigen. Mensen moeten gewoon zelf een doel voor hun eigen leven gaan zoeken, ipv moslims lastig te vallen die dit wel hebben gevonden. Eerst kon ik er wel om lachen, nu heb ik gewoon medelijden met al die dominees en beterweters. 
> 
> *


ja onbegrijpelijk wat dit soort mensen ertoe beweegt om op een islamforum te gaan roepen dat bijvoorbeeld mohammed een valse profeet is en dat jezus de ware is of dat religie allemaal fabeltjes zijn en het allemaal onzin is.. wat doen dit soort gasten hier als ze toch niet in de islam geloven?? zijn ze zo negatief dat ze andere mensen willen treiteren? vervelen zij zich en gaan dan maar rondhangen op een islamforum? ik weet het niet.
(voor de meelezers: ik heb het niet over mensen die op normale wijze willen discusseren met moslims of die op normale wijze hun mening geven over geloofszaken)

----------


## maartenn100

Wat een veralgemeningen en vooroordelen, mensen toch. Zonder enige grond. En dat noemt zich dan 'vroom',Jongens toch. Ik dacht hier een multiculturele dialoog te kunnen voeren en oprecht over onderwerpen te kunnen discussiren, maar als de argumenten te sterk zijn, begint men met het oude liedje van de ander haat tov de islam toe te dichten.

----------


## Rourchid

> _Geplaatst door maartenn100_
> *
> Ik ben voor diversiteit. Ik vind dat iedereen het recht heeft zijn of haar godsdienst te hebben. Ik heb nergens termen gebruikt als 'eeuwig Europa' (waar lees je dat, citaat dan graag), en zeker niet van: 'aanpassen of oprotten'.
> *


"Met het eeuwige doel van de Europese traditie: _de mens emanciperen uit zijn onmondigheid en hem zelf doen nadenken_, ipv zich te onderwerpen aan een of ander door traditie opgedrongen leergezag." (nog veel erger dus)

Bron : http://www.maroc.nl/forums/showthrea...hreadid=235968

"Anders gezegd: je kan beter verhuizen als je geen blijvende kritiek of ironie op je geloof meer kunt verdragen, omdat net datgene is wat het westen constant uit overtuiging doet om zich blijvend te emanciperen en dus vooruitgang na te streven op vlak van kennis, wetenschap, techniek enz..."(indirect geformuleerd, maar de boodschap is duidelijk)

Bron : http://www.maroc.nl/forums/showthrea...hreadid=235968

N.B.
Wat hier trouwens hier wordt voorgespiegeld als "emanciperen" is feitelijk _gedwongen assimileren_. Echt _emanciperen_ wordt namelijk opgestart door een minderheidsgroep die _zelf_ gelijkberechtiging wenst en dit vervolgens eventueel afdwingt.



> _Geplaatst door maartenn100_
> *
> Vind jij ook dat elk woord in de koran heilig is, en geloof je ook dat elke zin door Allah is opgedragen? (zoals de bovenstaande?)
> *


Dat vind ik niet, dat is zo.



> _Geplaatst door maartenn100_
> *
> Als je dit leest in de koran, Rourschid, denk je dat iedereen het verstand van IbnRushd en jou heeft om dit te zien binnen zijn context? 
> Neen, ik denk dat zeker niet.
> *


Interne aangelegenheden lossen we wel zelf op. 



> _Geplaatst door maartenn100_
> *
> Die filmpjes zijn geen aanval tegen de Islam (denk ik), maar eerder een verontrustend iets van: h, how, dat gaat wel over mij als christen, joodse gelovige of andersgelovige, klopt dat wat daar staat? Want als dat klopt dan ziet het er echt wel helemaal niet goed uit voor ons.
> *


Aan dit soort haatfilmpjes verspil ik mijn tijd niet.



> _Geplaatst door maartenn100_
> *
> En dit is nogmaals zeker niet vanuit Islamofobie, maar van: 'dit gaat over mij en heel wat mensen hier, dus aub, geef ons wat verheldering in de tegenstrijdige boodschappen en gebeurtenissen in de wereld, die geassocieerd worden met de Islam!"
> 
> IbnRushd heeft me intussen die verheldering gegeven. En dat is deels geruststellend.
> *


Die verheldering is gegeven nadat erom gevraagd; de rest van uitingen kan niet anders worden beschreven dan als "zo is het en niet anders".



> _Geplaatst door maartenn100_
> *
> Gij zult daar geen last van hebben hoor Rourshid, want jij wordt in die teksten niet vernoemd als te bestrijden mens. Dus voor u is dat begrijpelijk het verst van uw zorgen.
> *


Er zijn er binnen de Islamitische vereniging in Nederland die lidmaatschap van maroc.nl als afvalligheid beschouwen.



> _Geplaatst door maartenn100_
> *
> En intussen heb ik dankzij IbnRushd zijn eerder geduldige manier van antwoorden al min of meer een goed antwoord gekregen, dus voor mijn part is dat aspect van de discussie duidelijk.
> *


Nogmaals : dat is begonnen in een draad met als onderwerp die haatfilmpjes en omdat erom is gevraagd.



> _Geplaatst door maartenn100_
> *
> En het multiculturele denkkader of diversiteitskader is de basis om op een goede manier met verschillende levensbeschouwingen samen te leven. Maar 'ongerustheden' moeten wel kunnen worden uitgepraat, en liefst correct en eerlijk. En soms leidt dat inderdaad tot dingen lezen die ge niet graag hoort.
> *


Al die dingen kunnen hier al jaren gelezen worden en met behulp van de zoekfunctie kan er kennis genomen van de moslimse stellingname alhier over die dingen.

De bedoeling van "Islam en meer" is naar mening ook niet om Moslims als een soort gastarbeiders karweitjes te laten verrichten voor niet-Moslims die niet-Moslims zelf kunnen verrichten.

----------


## Rourchid

> _Geplaatst door At Ayt_
> *
> inmiddels begrijp ik ook waarom er hier nauwelijks moslims zijn.. die hebben natuurlijk helemaal geen zin om al het gezeik te moeten lezen en kiezen ervoor om ergens anders heen te gaan..
> *


Het enige echt aangename wat ik hier de afgelopen tijd gedaan heb is zondag j.l. Salib Kweli geholpen hebben met het terugvinden van een boek.

En de keren daarvoor was in een draad met _contradictio_ afgelopen Ramadan, en nog veel verder terug in de tijd een draad over het onderwerp _Rasoul_ met alleen maar Moslims. Verleden jaar een draad over abrogatie en _dhikr_, maar meer is het eigenlijk niet.

De rest van de priks is alleen maar vragen beantwoorden alsof je in de beklaagdenbank zit terwijl je al veroordeeld bent en het gaat dan hoofdzakelijk om vragen die kinderen ook kunnen beantwoorden.

----------


## Rourchid

> _Geplaatst door AmirAlMominien_
> *
> Joden vallen me wat dat betreft wel mee; die hebben zelf al jarenlang moeten ondervinden wat dat kolonialistische opdringen van overtuigingen betekent en zien de bui al hangen als ze daaraan mee gaan doen.
> *


Ik vind de bijdragen van prikker ronald meestal even informatief, onderhoudend en doorleefd als van Moslims.

----------


## maartenn100

selam3alikoem

(ik ben geen moslim, maar wil wel laten zien dat ik het meen als ik zeg dat ik niemand of niets haat)

Weet je At Ayt, wat mij opvalt? Van zodra iemand iets fouts zegt tegen jou over de profeet Mohammed (Sallalahu 'alaihi wasalam) of Islam, denk je dat die persoon de Islam 'haat'. 

Elk verder gepraat is dan niet meer mogelijk geworden. Enkel beschuldiging van haat, een voor-oordeel tegenover een mens, die je eigenlijk niet kent. Een broeder die anders werd onderricht als kind door zijn ouders dan jij.

Waarom hebt je dit niet aangegrepen om vredelievende verzen uit de koran voor te zeggen? Om aan te tonen dat ik ongelijk heb? Zodat ik je kon geloven. 

Waarom hebt ge dit niet aangegrepen om de goede daden van de profeet (saw) uit te leggen en er vol lof van te getuigen? Je had toch de kans om je geloof te tonen. De goede uitleg te geven. Maar je veroordeelt die mens, na een oppervlakkig oordeel.

Iets wat ik bij IbnRushd niet heb vastgesteld. Hij argumenteerde gefundeerd en ik geloofde hem. 

Ik aanvaardde het en heb mij erbij neergelegd.

En zo zegt het ook je geloof. Een mens kan discussiren over gelijk wat, maar legt zich neer bij een geduldige en een eervolle uitleg.
Een uitleg uit het hart, At Ayt, wordt altijd geloofd, ongeacht door wie.

Niet het verwijten of gescheld zullen moslims met niet-moslims verenigen. Daarom verwijt ik je niks.

En wat ik daar eerder schreef over de westerse visie, dat is de vrucht van een diepgaande inleving in het standpunt van het westen.
Van hoe het denken daar gedacht wordt.

De rede en wetenschappelijk onderzoek zijn daar de enige legitieme kennisbronnen over de werkelijkheid. Dat is hun realiteit, en vandaaruit bekijken zij de wereld. Dat is hen van kindsaf aangeleerd.
Wie ben ik of jij om hen te veroordelen?

En dat haatfilmpje noem jij zomaar zo, maar waarom? Omdat die mensen daarin hun angsten vertellen? Hun angsten voor wat zij leerden uit de geschiedenis van hun ouders en voorouders? Angst voor de vele mensen uit hun geschiedenis die de Islam misbegrepen en daardoor oorlogen begonnen? Hun bedoelingen zijn geen haat, maar vrees en onzekerheid over Islam.

_Zij roepen om geruststelling over Islaam, want zij horen verontrustende berichten.
Geef het hen. Ipv dat je haat in hun hart meent te ontwaren. Zie wat achter die haat zit, zie de vrees voor hoe over hen gesproken werd door ongelovigen die zich moslims noemden. 
Stel hen gerust met verzen over Islam en toon het hen. Dan zullen zij je geloven._ 


In een multicultuur en diverse samenleving moeten er verschillende visies en kritieken kunnen bestaan over duizendenn onderwerpen. Ook over de Islam gebeurt dat, of we dat nu graag hebben of niet. Zo zegt de visie van diegenen waarmee we in dit land wonen. Zo leerden zij het van hun ouders. Zijn zij slecht? Of slecht genformeerd? Kan jij hen juist informeren, At Ayt?

En je moet ofwel sterk geloven, en je geloof goed uit leggen in hun taal, zodat zij het verstaan, ofwel zwijg je best, maar scheld hen niet uit.
Zij hebben niet de lessen gekregen die jij wel van je vader en moeder kreeg. 

Bestudeer uw geloof en verkondig de vreedzame verzen van de Islam, dan zal je die mensen kunnen _winnen_ .

Maar de ander haatdragend noemen uit onwetendheid vervreemd je van Hem. Dan ga je van Hem weg, en maak je je Islam slecht voor hen.

De ander beschuldigen van 'haat' omdat ie op basis van teksten jou iets voorlegt waarvoor hij angst heeft, waarom stelt ge hem niet gerust over je geloof? 
Waarom leg je het hen niet geduldig uit? Vanuit een voor-oordeel, een te snel oordeel over je medemens, een veralgemening? Is hij ook geen broeder en nakomeling van Abraham, die kind is van zijn tijd en cultuur? Heeft hij geen recht op een goed onderricht zoals ook jouw ouders jou gaven? Of geef je hem enkel gescheld als lering? 

Leer hem over Islam in plaats van hem weg te jagen. Wees een Islambroeder. Leer hem de vredelievendheid van Islam. Maar dat vraagt geloof, At Ayt, en kan je enkel goed geven na de vrucht van studie.

Verwacht niet van hen, die in een andere wereld zijn opgegroeid dat ze jouw profeet (saw) en Allah kennen. Leer het hen of zwijg erover als je het niet goed weet, maar verwijt hen geen haat.

_Oordeel niet, opdat er niet over jullie geoordeeld wordt. [2] Want op grond van het oordeel dat je velt, zal er over je geoordeeld worden (Matt 7;1-2)_ 

Herhaal het desnoods duizend maal, maar heb opnieuw het geduld om aan een nieuweling jouw Islam uit te leggen. Wees daarin niet lui. Je verbetert jezelf daarin op die manier en leert daardoor zelf meer over Islam.

Wa asalaam oe alaikoum

----------


## Thermopylae

> _Geplaatst door At Ayt_ 
> *je bevind je hier: Maroc.NL > Islam > Islam en meer > Waarom geloof jij in God? 
> dus geen wie schrijft die blijft, geen nieuws van de dag, geen matters of the heart, geen onzin, geen kennismaking, geen liefde, geen gedichten en andere zaken.. 
> over welk subforum jij het hebt weet ik niet maar je bevind je hier op het islamforum.. 
> overigens hoef jij je niet aangesproken te voelen want ik had het niet over jou.. dat jij je vraagtekens hebt bij de islam en er lange discussies over voert met snowwhite is prima.. jullie behandelen elkaar zo te zien op respectvolle wijze..*


Ik kom louter en alleen op Prikbord bij "wie schrijft die blijft". Ik heb blijbaar nieuwe berichten aangetikt en ben gaan kijken bij het onderwerp waarom geloof jij in God, en ben ervan uitgegaan, dat dit ook op wsdb staat. N.a.v. jou bericht heb ik nog even gekeken, en staat dit onderwerp inderdaad op Islam enz..
Vandaar mijn opmerking. Sorry!

----------


## maartenn100

Thermopylae, deze topic dient ook om niet-moslims uit te leggen wat Islam is.

----------


## Rourchid

> _Geplaats door maartenn100_
> *
> Ik dacht hier een multiculturele dialoog te kunnen voeren en oprecht over onderwerpen te kunnen discussiren, maar als de argumenten te sterk zijn, begint men met het oude liedje van de ander haat tov de islam toe te dichten.
> *


Islam is geen cultuur maar van een religieuze orde.
Voor multiculturele discussies is er bijvoorbeeld het subforum Wie Schrijft Die Blijft.

----------


## Rourchid

> _Geplaats door maartenn100_
> *
> Weet je Rourshid, wat mij opvalt? 
> *


Mij valt het volgende op :
1) u leest zo belabberd dat u niet in staat bent mijn naam correct te schrijven 
2) om de haverklap verandert u de tekst van uw posting
3) op het inhoudeljk gestelde van mijn postings, die een reactie zijn op de uwe, gaat u niet in 
4) u blijft maar eenkennig in uzelf bazelen en het onderwerp van deze draad is kennelijk ondergeschikt is aan het door u op zielige wijze om aandacht vragen

----------


## Rourchid

> _Geplaats door maartenn100_
> *
> Waarom hebt ge dit niet aangegrepen om de goede daden van de profeet (saw) te bezingen? Waarom? Je had de kans je geloof te tonen. Hoe sterk je overtuigd bent, maar nee, je scheldt uit onwetendheid.
> Bij gebrek aan kennis over Islam. Uit luiheid zwijg je, uit vooringenomenheid over die mens, die je niet kent.
> *


Deze draad heeft als onderwerp "Waarom geloof jij in God" en het is geenszins de bedoeling om mij op te werpen als de advokaat van de inmiddels in de beklaagdenbank geplaatste Laatste Boodschapper (vzmh).

----------


## Rourchid

> _Geplaats door maartenn100_
> *
> Iets wat ik bij IbnRushd niet heb vastgesteld. Hij argumenteerde gefundeerd en ik geloofde hem
> *


Dat betreft de draad over die haatfilmpjes.

----------


## Rourchid

> _Geplaats door maartenn100_
> *
> En zo zegt het ook je geloof. Een mens kan discussiren over gelijk wat, maar legt zich neer bij geduld en een eervolle uitleg. Een uitleg uit het hart, Rourshid, wordt steeds geloofd, ongeacht door wie.
> *


Ik heb al in deze draad aangegeven dat ik in Allah SWT mag geloven omdat Hij dat wil.

----------


## Rourchid

> _Geplaats door maartenn100_
> *
> En wat ik daar eerder schreef over de westerse visie, dat is de vrucht van een diepgaande inleving in het standpunt van het westen.
> Van hoe het denken daar gedacht wordt.
> *


Niet iedere Westerling denkt hetzelfde.

----------


## Rourchid

> _Geplaats door maartenn100_
> *
> De rede en wetenschappelijk onderzoek zijn daar de enige legitieme kennisbronnen over de werkelijkheid. Dat is hun realiteit, en vandaaruit bekijken zij de wereld. Dat is hen van kindsaf aangeleerd.
> *


De enige werkelijkheid in het leven is verandering en uiteindelijk ga je dood.

----------


## Rourchid

> _Geplaats door maartenn100_
> *
> Wie zijt gij om hen te veroordelen?
> *


Ik weet van geen veroordelen af.

----------


## Rourchid

> _Geplaats door maartenn100_
> *
> En dat haatfilmpje noem jij zomaar zo, maar waarom? Omdat die mensen daarin hun angsten vertellen? Hun angsten voor wat zij leerden uit de geschiedenis van hun ouders en voorouders? Angst voor de vele mensen uit hun geschiedenis die Islam misbegrepen en daardoor oorlogen begonnen?
> *


Dat haatfilmpje noem ik haatfilmpje omdat ik vertrouw op de hierover verstrekte informatie door mijn Moslims ( en de Jood ronald).

----------


## Rourchid

> _Geplaats door maartenn100_
> *
> En je moet ofwel sterk geloven, en je geloof goed uit leggen in hun taal, zodat zij het verstaan, ofwel zwijgen en respect hebben.
> *


Ik bepaal zelf wel wanneer ik spreek of zwijg.

----------


## Rourchid

> _Geplaats door maartenn100_
> *
> Bestudeer uw geloof en verkondig de vreedzame verzen van de Islam, dan zal je mensen kunnen winnen .
> *


Zieltjes winnen (c.q.proselitisme) is in strijd met de Islam.

----------


## Rourchid

> _Geplaats door maartenn100_
> *
> De ander beschuldigen van 'haat' omdat ie op basis van teksten jou iets voorlegt waarvoor hij angst heeft, waarom stelt ge hem niet gerust over uw geloof? Waarom gelooft ge niet? Waarom leg je het niet uit? Vanuit een voor-oordeel, een te snel oordeel over je medemens? Is hij ook geen broeder en nakomeling van Abraham, die kind is van zijn tijd en cultuur? Heeft hij geen recht op een goed onderricht zoals ook jouw cultuur jou gaf? Of geef je hem enkel gescheld als lering? 
> *


Niet herkenbaar.

----------


## Rourchid

> _Geplaats door maartenn100_
> *
> Leer hem de Islam in plaats van hem weg te jagen. Wees een Islambroeder. Leer hem de vredelievendheid van Islam. Maar dat vraagt geloof, Rourshid, en is enkel de vrucht van studie.
> *


Dat vergt zeker studie.

----------


## Rourchid

> _Geplaats door maartenn100_
> *
> Verwacht niet van hen, die in een andere wereld zijn opgegroeid dat ze jouw profeet en God kennen. Leer het hen of zwijg als je het niet weet, maar verwijt hen geen haat.
> *


Mohammed (vzmh) is niet mijn eigendom.

----------


## Rourchid

> _Geplaats door maartenn100_
> *
> Herhaal het desnoods duizend maal, maar heb opnieuw het geduld om aan een nieuweling jouw Islam uit te leggen. Wees daarin niet lui. Je verbetert jezelf daarin op die manier en leert daardoor zelf meer over Islam.
> *


De Islam is niet mijn eigendom.

----------


## maartenn100

Lees het nog eens opnieuw, en je zal merken dat het eigenlijk voornamelijk voor At Ayt bestemd is.

----------


## Snowwhite

Goodmorning Therm,

Het melden van atoom in de koran, kwam doordat ik reageerde op "paren".

Een foton dat uitgezonden wordt door een lichtbron is altijd vergezeld door een tweelingfoton die exact de tegenovergestelde richting uitvliegt.
Als n van de beide tweelingfotonen wordt geobserveerd verdwijnt het foton uit het heelal, maar zijn tweeling ook!! Zelfs als deze zich miljoenen lichtjaren verderop bevindt! Dit is bizar, omdat het ene elektron niet kan weten dat het andere is geobserveerd, aangezien er geen signaal van zijn tweeling kan worden ontvangen omdat dit met een snelheid hoger dan de lichtsnelheid onmogelijk is.
Men noemt dit verstrengeling.

Alleen het bewustzijn is in staat een kwantum deeltje te observeren en uit het heelal weg te halen.

Door ingrijpen van n waarnemer verdwijnt ook de waarneming van het foton bij de andere waarnemer (verstrengeling).




> _Geplaatst door Thermopylae_ 
> *Maar terug naar de koran. Aarde zou in het Arabisch (al) Ard zijn. Is er een vers te vinden in de koran, waar Ard en Falaka achter elkaar staan? Dus een duidelijke omschrijving; ronde aarde?*


Kijk hier ga je weer, je zoekt weer iets anders. Komt ard en falaka naast elkaar ergens voor in de koran, dan pas is het bewezen voor jou, vergelijk, komt neutron of proton voor in koran. Omgekeerde bewijslast Therm.

Hier heb je ten laatste malen over dit onderwerp een stukje:

THE SPHERICAL SHAPE OF THE EARTH
In early times, people believed that the earth is flat. For centuries, men were
afraid to venture out too far, lest they should fall off the edge. Sir Francis
Drake was the first person who proved that the earth is spherical when he
sailed around it in 1597. Consider the following Quraanic verse regarding
the alternation of day and night: 

Seest thou not that Allah merges Night
into Day And He merges Day into Night? [Al-Quraan 31:29]

Merging here means that the night slowly and gradually changes to day and
vice versa. This phenomenon can only take place if the earth is spherical. If
the earth was flat, there would have been a sudden change from night to day
and from day to night.

The following verse also alludes to the spherical shape of the earth: 
He created the heavens And the earth In true (proportions): He makes the
Night Overlap the Day, and the Day Overlap the Night. [Al-Quraan
39:5]

The Arabic word used here is Kawwara meaning to overlap or to coil the
way a turban is wound around the head. The overlapping or coiling of the day
and night can only take place if the earth is spherical.
The earth is not exactly round like a ball, but geo-spherical i.e. it is flattened
at the poles. The following verse contains a description of the earths shape: 

And the earth, moreover, Hath He made egg shaped. 2 [Al-Quraan
79:30]

The Arabic word for egg here is dahaha, which means an ostrich-egg. The
shape of an ostrich-egg resembles the geo-spherical shape of the earth. Thus
the Quraan correctly describes the shape of the earth, though the prevalent
notion when the Quraan was revealed was that the earth is flat.





> _Geplaatst door Thermopylae_ 
> *Als mensen zijn bekeerd tot de islam, omdat daar wetenschap in staat, dan hebben zij dat dus op de verkeerde grond gedaan.*


Dat is jouw mening! Er zijn anders genoeg wetenschappers die zijn bekeerd. 





> _Geplaatst door Thermopylae_ 
> *Je hebt inderdaad gelijk, dat je hart er voor moet openstaan. Er zijn altijd mensen geweest en die zullen er altijd zijn, die het leven moeilijk aankunnen, en bang zijn voor de dood. Deze mensen zijn altijd aan het zoeken naar steun van een opperwezen. Als je zoekende bent, en overtuigd wilt worden dat God bestaat, dan zul je altijd wel iets vinden waardoor je overtuigd wordt. Dus het enkele het feit, dat je mensen ziet bidden kan dan al genoeg zijn. Zij heeft een grote hunkering naar geborgenheid, steun etc. dus dan is de simpele aanblik van biddende mensen blijkbaar al voldoende..*


Je reduceert alles door een psychologische uitleg te geven. Klopt niet. De mens wordt al met Godsbesef geboren.

Moge Allah SWT mij vergeven voor de fouten die ik heb gemaakt. Amien

----------


## maartenn100

Snowwhite, je doet veel moeite, proficiat. De multi-interpretabiliteit van teksten als die van de koran of anderen, maakt het bijna tot een soort Rorschachtest. Iedereen kan er in zien, wat hij of zij wil zien.

----------


## Rourchid

> _Geplaatst door maartenn100_ 
> *Lees het nog eens opnieuw, en je zal merken dat het eigenlijk voornamelijk voor At Ayt bestemd is.*


Het is mij ook opgevallen dat uw tekst een aantal elementen bevat die geduid kunnen worden als een reactie op posting(s) van At Ayt.
In eerste instantie, echter, was uw posting, geplaatst gisteren om 22:14, expliciet gericht aan Rourshid en hedenochtend 1:20 toen ik mijn laatste reactie op uw posting plaatste was dat nog steeds zo.
Inmiddels heeft u de tekst van uw posting voor de zoveelste keer veranderd en Rourshid vervangen door At Ayt.
Maar wat u tot dusverre nog niet heeft weggehaald, is : 

"En dat *haatfilmpje* noem jij zomaar zo, maar waarom?" 

Haatfilmpje is de term die ik hanteer en niet At Ayt en daardoor heb ik op uw posting (van gisteren 22:14) gereageerd met het daarbij inhaken op uw reactie op de posting(s) van At Ayt.

----------


## maartenn100

Inderdaad, excuses voor de vergissing.

Ik kan u alleen zeggen dat ik niet de bedoeling had hier op dit forum aan 'vervuiling' of wat dan ook te beginnen doen. Moslims zijn volgens mij toch het best geplaatst om verheldering te geven over bepaalde koranische teksten, die je blijkbaar binnen de context van een voorbije periode moet plaatsen. Dat 'haat'filmpje, daarvan denk ik niet dat het bewuste negatieve propaganda is, maar een terechte bezorgdheid en reele vrees die leeft bij sommige mensen naar aanleiding van aanslagen her en der in de wereld. Het is aan moslims om tegengewicht te geven in een democratie, zodat een evenwichtig beeld ontstaat. Daar kunnen forums voor dienen. En ik heb liever dat mensen inhoudelijk op mijn posts reageren,Rourchid, dan dat ze mij op mijn posting_gedrag_  aanspreken en daarover verwijten maken. De wijze waarop ik hier berichten plaats doet niet terzake in de dialoog, en is volgens mij een verlegging of omzeiling van het eigenlijk inhoudelijk praten over de koranverzen. Het is een manier om de inhoud te vermijden. Doordat iemand een bericht 'vervuiling' noemde, gaf hem dat voor zichzelf een reden om niet inhoudelijk erop in te hoeven gaan. Dat is een onbewuste tactiek om daardoor de kern waarover het dient te gaan uit de weg te gaan en het er maar niet over te moeten hebben.

----------


## Thermopylae

Goede middag Sneeuwwitje.

Ik heb het koranvers 79:30 gegoogled, en krijg toch vooral; dat Hij de aarde heeft gespreid.
Geen ei(vorm) te zien!
Ook uit onverdachte hoek lees je deze betekenis:


ULAMON Nieuws is een uitgave van de Unie van Lahore Ahmadiyya Moslim Organisaties Nederland, een samenwerkingsverband van Ahmadiyya Anjuman Ishaat Islam Amsterdam, Ahmadiyya Anjuman Ishaat Islam (Lahore) Nederland, Rotterdamse Islamitische Vereniging en Stichting Ahmadiyya Ishaat-i-Islam. 

Daar schrijft men:
I"n (79:30 -33) staat: En de aarde, die heeft Hij daarna uitgespreid, Hij heeft daaruit haar water en haar weide voortgebracht, een voorziening voor u en uw vee."

Deze zin wordt gebruikt in een stukje over: ecologie in de koran.


Andere verzen in de koran.

De volgende lijst zijn verzen die gaan over de vorm van de aarde. De Arabische woorden staan erbij vermeld.

13:3 And He it is who hath outstretched the earth, and placed on it the firm mountains (Madda)
15:19 And the earth have WE spread out Madadnaha
20:53 [since he is the One] Who has laid out the earth as a carpet for you (Mahdan)`
2:22 Who made the earth a bed for you, and the heaven a roof (Firasha) 
43:10 (Yea, the same that) has made for you the earth (like a carpet) spread out (Mahdan)
50:6-7 What, have they not beheld heaven above them, how we have built it, and decked it out fair, and it has no cracks? And the earth -- We stretched it forth, and cast on it firm mountains, and we caused to grow therein of every joyous kind (Madadnaha) 
51:48 And the earth we have spread out, and how excellently do we spread it out! Farashnaha
71:19 And God has laid the earth for you as a carpet (Bisata)
78:6 Have WE not made the earth as a bed, And the mountains as pegs (Mihada)
79:27-30 What, are you stronger in constitution or the heaven He built? He lifted up its vault, and levelled it, and darkened its night, and brought forth its forenoon; and the earth - after that He spread it out, (Dahaha) 
88:20 Nor even how the earth has been flattened out?( Sutehat)
91:5-6 By the heaven and that which built it and by the earth and That which extended it! (Tahaha)

De koran beschrijft de vorm van de aarde met deze woorden. 
Madda, Madadnaha, Firasha, Mahdan, Farashnaha, Bisata, Mihada, Dahaha, Tahaha and Sutehat.
Al deze woorden zou plat , betekenen. Mijn Arabisch is niet meer wat het geweest is  :Smilie: , dus ik kan dat niet beoordelen. De Engelse tekst spreekt echter ook duidelijk over uitspreiden, dus een vlakke aarde.

Ik heb een tijdje geleden van Maroc.l een koranverzen zoekmachine overgenomen. Daaronder staat vermeld:

Quran Module version 1,2002
Developed by Syed Mohammad Rasel
Website: http://www.nzmuslim.net
Audio from www.islamway.com 

Dus uit onverdachte hoek. Welke tekst geeft men bij 79:30:

Tonend: An-Naziaat(79) Ayat Nr.: 30

79.30     

79.30. En ook de aarde spreidde hij uit.

79. 30 . And after that He spread the earth ,

Ook daar: de aarde spreidde hij uit. Geen eivorm, doch vlak.


Dan dat woord Dahaha. Volgens Arabische woordenboeken en tasfeer boeken, zou dat woord ook plat betekenen.

Dahada zou betekenen het bed waarop dat de struisvogel eieren legt. Om te bewijzen dat de aarde eivormig zou zijn, wordt het woord dahaha niet gebruikt als nest van de struisvogel waarop hij eieren legt, maar wordt het ei genomen.

Je schrijft: 
Kijk hier ga je weer, je zoekt weer iets anders. Komt ard en falaka naast elkaar ergens voor in de koran, dan pas is het bewezen voor jou, vergelijk, komt neutron of proton voor in koran. Omgekeerde bewijslast Therm. 

Nogmaals, ik verlang helemaal niet dat er in de koran staat dat de aarde rond is, of dat de neutron of proton wordt genoemd.
Het is tenslotte een boek dat 1400 jaar geleden tot stand kwam. Als echter een aantal personen boeken of artikelen gaan schrijven, waarin zij beweren dat hedendaagse wetenschappelijke kennis in de koran staat, dan mogen we ook verlangen, dat zij dat waar kunnen maken! En dan is het opvoeren van teksten, waaruit niet expliciet blijkt dat deze zaken worden genoemd, maar teksten worden gegeven, waarmee je alle kanten op kan onder de maat! 

Je geeft een aantal teksten:
Seest thou not that Allah merges Night
into Day And He merges Day into Night? [Al-Quraan 31:29]

Merging here means that the night slowly and gradually changes to day and
vice versa. This phenomenon can only take place if the earth is spherical. If
the earth was flat, there would have been a sudden change from night to day
and from day to night.

Er wordt gezegd dat dag en nacht elkaar afwisselen en dat kan alleen omdat de aarde rond is.
Dat klopt, zoals we nu weten. Maar de mensen in de 7e eeuw zagen wel dat dag en nacht elkaar afwisselden, maar dat ze geweten hebben, dat dit komt omdat de aarde rond is, is daar niet uit af te leiden. Dit is weer een duidelijk voorbeeld, om op basis van een korantekst, die enkel het feit vaststelt, dat dag en nacht elkaar opvolgen, conclusies te trekken, dat dus wordt bedoeld, dat de aarde rond is! 
Maar ik gaf al aan, dat vele honderden jaren voor de koran tot stand kwam, Strabo en Aristoteles
al schreven dat de aarde rond was. Bovendien tekende Ptolemaeus de aarde al als een bol en gaf daar lengte en breedtegraden op aan!
Maar ook Pythagoras (570 v.Chr.) zag harmonie in het heelal en wilde dit verklaren. Hij beredeneerde dat de aarde en andere planeten bollen moesten zijn, omdat de meest harmonische geometrische vorm de cirkel was.

And the earth, moreover, Hath He made egg shaped. 2 [Al-Quraan
79:30]

The Arabic word for egg here is dahaha, which means an ostrich-egg. The
shape of an ostrich-egg resembles the geo-spherical shape of the earth. Thus
the Quraan correctly describes the shape of the earth, though the prevalent
notion when the Quraan was revealed was that the earth is flat.

Zie boven.

Je reduceert alles door een psychologische uitleg te geven. Klopt niet. De mens wordt al met Godsbesef geboren.

Van de kinderen die in een gelovig gezin worden geboren, en van jongs af aan het geloof met de paplepel ingegoten hebben gekregen zal een zeer hoog percentage hun levenlang gelovig blijven. Van de kinderen die in een gezin worden geboren, waar zij of met de paplepel krijgen ingegoten dat God niet bestaat, of dat God geen gespreksonderwerp is, zal een bijzonder hoog percentage hun leven lang niet in God geloven.
Wijst dat er niet op, dat of een mens al dan niet gelovig zal worden, afhangt, of men al dan niet van kleins af aan, een geloof krijgt ingeprent, en vooral zal verkeren in kringen van mensen die ook dat geloof aanhangen? Je ziet het zelfde bij kinderen, die b.v. in een links gezin worden opgevoed, zij zullen ook vrijwel altijd links blijven denken! Hetgeen dat je zeg de eerste 18 jaar meekrijgt van je ouders is in zeer hoge mate bepalen wat later als volwassene je levensvisie zal zijn. Dat blijkt nog meer uit het feit, dat kinderen die katholiek, gereformeerd, hervormd, luthers, islamitisch etc zijn opgevoed, en in die kringen verblijven, vrijwel altijd die godsdienst blijven aanhangen!
Natuurlijk is er een zeer gering percentage mensen, die wel van geloof veranderen, van hun geloof vallen, of een geloof gaan aanhangen.
Redenenen daarvoor zijn o.a. huwelijk, of mensen die zoekende zijn, en het dan weer hier en dan weer daar denken te vinden.
Ik reduceer het niet door een psychologische uitleg te geven, maar baseer deze mening op de feiten.
Hoe ver je ook terug gaat in de geschiedenis je zal zien, dat op alle werelddelen mensen leefden, die zichzelf goden hebben geschapen. Angst voor het leven en doodgaan, onwetendheid over allerlei zaken  natuurwetten, ziekten enz  deed bij de mens altijd de behoefte ontstaan om goden te hebben. Ben je bang voor donder en bliksem? Schep god Thor, die donder maakt en met bliksemschichten gooit. Mensen zijn minder bang als ze denken een verklaring te hebben gevonden, en het kunnen bidden tot een god en offeren tot hem, dat geeft het gevoel dat je toch nog enige invloed kunt uit oefenen op je lot. Bang voor de dood en het verliezen van dierbaren? Schep een paradijs, waar je heengaat naar de dood en waar het nog tig keer fijner is om te leven, alsmede dat je daar herenigd wordt met al je veloren dierbaren! Wat kan een mens zich beter wensen! Is het niet toevallig, dat de hedendaagse gelovigen al die vroegere godsdiensten en goden naar het rijk der fabelen verwijzen, maar dat de monotheistische godsdiensten ook spreken over een hemel/paradijs waar men na de dood verder leeft en wordt herenigd met overleden geliefden? Is het niet iets, dat de mens perse wil, dus moet het er zijn? Mensen hebben altijd al die behoefte gehad om zich te kunnen wenden tot een opperwezen in tijden van ellende. Het is niet voor niets, dat in landen waar grote armoede en uitzichtloosheid heerst, het meeste mensen gelovig zijn. Des te meer welvaart landen gaan krijgen hoe meer mensen afstand nemen van hun geloof!
Het is niet voor niets, dat vorig jaar een kardinaal in het Vaticaan opmerkte naar aanleiding van de geloofsafval, als de economie harde klappen zou krijgen, en de mensen weer in de problemen komen, dan zouden de kerken weer volstromen! En dat klopt precies.
Wat betreft het feit dat ook wetenschappers geloven, of zich bekeren, dat kan best. Ook onder wetenschappers tref je mensen aan, die zoekende zijn, of behoefte hebben aan een opperwezen.
Aan de andere kant, verscheen in 1998 een onderzoek van Larson en Whitham in blad Nature in de VS naar de godsdienstigheid van wetenschappers. Onder de leden van de National Academy of Science bleek, dat slechts 7 % op enige manier geloofde in het bestaan van een opperwezen.
Hierbij aangegeven, dat alleen de allerknapste geleerden een uitnodiging krijgen om lid te worden van deze NAS. Je breekt daar je nek over de Nobelprijswinnaars.

Maar het is duidelijk dat er twee verschillende zaken zijn. Als mensen zeggen ik geloof in God, ook al is er geen wetenschappelijk bewijs dat God bestaat, dan is daar uiteraard niets op tegen. Een ieder heeft het recht al dan niet te geloven dat God bestaat.
Anders wordt het als mensen boeken gaan schrijven, en beweren, dat in een heilig boek moderne wetenschap staat. Dan kunnen mensen, de opgevoerde bewijzen voor deze stelling gaan wegen.

Overigens moet ik zeggen, dat de islam in jou een warm pleitbezorgster heeft!

Groet Therm

----------


## Rourchid

> _Geplaatst door maartenn100_
> *
> Moslims zijn volgens mij toch het best geplaatst om verheldering te geven over bepaalde koranische teksten, die je blijkbaar binnen de context van een voorbije periode moet plaatsen. 
> *


Hier ga ik niet op in.
Het enige dat ik in deze draad m.b.t. de H. Koran gedaan heb, is aangeven dat de insteek om middels de Koran het bestaan van Allah SWT te bewijzen, irrelevant gezwatel is.
Het wonder van de Koran beschrijven vind ik daarentegen wel gepast (en verheffend over te lezen) met dien verstande dat ik dit contextueel geplaatst zie in het refuteren van met name de Christelijk theoloog David Hume (= empiracist) die stelde dat wonderen niet bestaan. Over _de onmogelijkheid van de onmogelijkheid van wonderen_ is een stichtelijk boek geschreven : Hume's Abject Failure, The Argument Against Miracles; John Earman. OUP pp. 232 [2000]



> _Geplaatst door maartenn100_
> *
> Het is aan moslims om tegengewicht te geven in een democratie, zodat een evenwichtig beeld ontstaat.
> *


Moslim --> hoppatee in de beklaagdenbank en verplicht tegenwicht geven.



> _Geplaatst door maartenn100_
> *
> De wijze waarop ik hier berichten plaats doet niet terzake in de dialoog, en is volgens mij een verlegging of omzeiling van het eigenlijk inhoudelijk praten over de koranverzen. Het is een manier om de inhoud te vermijden.
> *


De bekende beschuldiging dat Moslims altijd om de pot draaien.
Echter, het onderwerp van de draad is "Waarom geloof jij in God". Ik blijf bij het onderwerp maar u tracht als een _ouwe koloniaal_ deze draad ondergeschikt te maken aan uw agenda. (zie postings hiervoor van AmirAlMominien). 



> _Geplaatst door maartenn100_
> *
> Doordat iemand een bericht 'vervuiling' noemde, gaf hem dat voor zichzelf een reden om niet inhoudelijk erop in te hoeven gaan. Dat is een onbewuste tactiek om daardoor de kern waarover het dient te gaan uit de weg te gaan en het er maar niet over te moeten hebben.
> *


Nope.
Het gaat om bewust en terecht geleverde kritiek op u en wat het uit de weg gaan betreft negeert u zelf stelselmatig iedere reactie op uw postings. Sterker nog : u gaat als een robot door met het uitvoeren van de hiervoor door meerdere prikkers geschetste protocollen.

----------


## maartenn100

Excuseert, bewuste kritiek op mij? Vervuiling? Ik stak er wel de hand uit om iets ter discussie te stellen. Nl. de basisvisie van intellectuelen in Europa over wetenschap. Ik heb daar wel wat tijd en energie in gestoken om dat te schrijven. Dat wordt dan met een woordje geclasseerd: 'vervuiling'. Ik zou ik eens bepaalde teksten zo moeten noemen, ge zoudt het nogal horen. Een beetje respect h.

En 'de moslims' moeten niks van mij. Maar op een forum kunnen diegenen die willen weerwerk bieden. Daar dient een forum toch voor, mijn insziens: zaken _ter discussie_  aanbieden. En dus ben ik zeker bereid mijn meningen bij te sturen, maar doe dat niet vanuit gescheld op mijn persoon, maar wel vanuit gefundeerde inhoudelijke argumenaties. Maar nee, hier scheldt men eerst en na lang aandringen komt een beetje argumentatie met zo'n houding van: da's toch evident.

Ik vind dat maar vreemd, een forum waarop slechts 1 bepaald soort meningen over Islam evident is. Diversiteit, man, divesiteit!!

----------


## maartenn100

Excuseer, bewuste kritiek op mij? 
Vervuiling, noemt u mijn overtuiging, vervuiling. Verdraagzaamheid heet dat naar andere visies over de islam. Knap, op een forum, echt wel. Ik stak er wel de hand uit om iets ter discussie te stellen. Nl. de basisvisie van intellectuelen in Europa over wetenschap. Ik heb daar wel wat tijd en energie in gestoken om dat te schrijven. Dat wordt dan met een woordje geclasseerd: 'vervuiling'. Ik zou eens bepaalde teksten zo moeten noemen, ik zou het dan nogal moeten horen. Maar wederzijds datzelfde respect voor de ander zijn of haar religie of overtuging? Neen, gewoon botweg: 'vervuiling van het forum'. Een beetje respect als het kan.

En 'de moslims' moeten niks van mij. Maar op een forum kunnen diegenen die willen weerwerk bieden dat doen. Daar dient een forum toch voor, mijn insziens: zaken _ter discussie_  aanbieden. En dus ben ik zeker bereid mijn meningen bij te sturen, maar doe dat niet vanuit gescheld op mijn persoon, maar wel vanuit gefundeerde inhoudelijke argumenaties. Maar nee, hier scheldt men eerst en na lang aandringen komt een beetje argumentatie met zo'n houding van: da's toch evident. Als dat een vruchtbare dialoog moet worden, dan is er nog heeeeel wat werk aan de winkel. Allemaal vanuit de arrogantie van: 'wij, hier wij weten het, zij daar weten het niet". Hoe onbescheiden en arrogant kan je zijn, als je dat communiceert?

Diversiteit aan meningen en niet enkel je eigen grote gelijk, daar gaat het om.

----------


## rinjea

> _Geplaatst door ronald_ 
> *Gd heeft al in het begin verschillende mensen, verschillende groepen, verschillende volkeren verschillende boodschappen gezonden die allen deel zijn uit Zijn Eenheid. .*


Hoe kom je aan die wijsheid?
Vanuit..................??????????????????????

----------


## ZkrheidvGeloof

Zijn er meer geboden/zuilen waar strikt aan gehouden moet worden?

Zoals "Wees niet verdeelt" ?

Of hoef men naar die Woorden niet te luisteren?

en hoe plaatst men die Opdracht terwijl er weer 'citaten" zijn dat G'd de mens gespreid en gescheiden houd over de wereld?

----------


## Rourchid

> _Geplaatst door maartenn100_
> *
> Excuseert, bewuste kritiek op mij?
> *


Ja, "bewuste kritiek" als tegengestelde van de door u gebezigde term "onbewuste tactiek" waarmee ik aangeef dat u van voren niet weet hoe kolonialistisch en manipulatief u van achteren bent.



> _Geplaatst door maartenn100_
> *
> Een beetje respect h.
> *


Voor iemand die ik niet ken heb ik in beginsel altijd 100% respect, maar inmiddels heeft u mijn respect voor u bijna helemaal verspeeld.



> _Geplaatst door maartenn100_
> *
> Maar op een forum kunnen diegenen die willen weerwerk bieden.
> *


Het weerwerk is al lang en breed geboden. 



> _Geplaatst door maartenn100_
> *
> En dus ben ik zeker bereid mijn meningen bij te sturen, maar doe dat niet vanuit gescheld op mijn persoon, maar wel vanuit gefundeerde inhoudelijke argumenaties.
> *


De argumentatie is in essentie dat uw kennis van de islam dermate ontoereikend is om op dit forum als gelijkwaardig discussiepartner beschouwd te kunnen worden.

Een mogelijkheid om middels een verfijnd vraag - en antwoordspel basale kennis over de Islam eigen te maken : 

http://www.maroc.nl/forums/showthrea...hreadid=237204



> _Geplaatst door maartenn100_
> *
> Ik vind dat maar vreemd, een forum waarop slechts 1 bepaald soort meningen over Islam evident is. Diversiteit, man, divesiteit!!
> *


Uit het voor het voor vijftien - en zestienjarigen zeer geschikte boek "Westerse moslims en de toekomst van de islam" (Tariq Ramadan) :

----------


## Rourchid

> _Geplaatst door ronald_
> * Gd heeft al in het begin verschillende mensen, verschillende groepen, verschillende volkeren verschillende boodschappen gezonden die allen deel zijn uit Zijn Eenheid. . 
> *
> 
> 
> _Geplaatst door rinjea_ 
> *Hoe kom je aan die wijsheid?
> Vanuit..................??????????????????????*


Genesis 12:3; 18:18; 22:18 etc.

----------


## Rourchid

> _Geplaatst door ZkrheidvGeloof_ 
> *
> Zijn er meer geboden/zuilen waar strikt aan gehouden moet worden?
> *


Een mogelijkheid om middels een verfijnd vraag - en antwoordspel basale kennis over de Islam eigen te maken : 

http://www.maroc.nl/forums/showthrea...hreadid=237204



> _Geplaatst door ZkrheidvGeloof_ 
> *
> Zoals "Wees niet verdeelt" ?
> 
> Of hoef men naar die Woorden niet te luisteren?
> 
> en hoe plaatst men die Opdracht terwijl er weer 'citaten" zijn dat G'd de mens gespreid en gescheiden houd over de wereld?*


Door te doen.

Btw 
Waarom geloof jij in G'd?

----------


## rinjea

> _Geplaatst door Rourchid_ 
> *Geplaatst door rinjea 
> Hoe kom je aan die wijsheid?
> Vanuit..................??????????????????????*


* 
Genesis 12:3; 18:22; 22:18 etc.* [/QUOTE]

Gen 12:3
De HEER zei tegen Abram: Trek weg uit je land, verlaat je familie, verlaat ook je naaste verwanten, en ga naar het land dat ik je zal wijzen. 
2 Ik zal je tot een groot volk maken, 
ik zal je zegenen, ik zal je aanzien geven, 
een bron van zegen zul je zijn. 
3 Ik zal zegenen wie jou zegenen, 
wie jou bespot, zal ik vervloeken. 
Door jou zullen alle volken op aarde gezegend worden.

(Vanuit Abraham is de Christus Jezus geboren.
Door Jezus Christus kan elk mens gezegend zijn.)

Gen 18:22
Toen gingen de twee mannen weg, naar Sodom, terwijl Abraham bij de HEER bleef staan. 23 Abraham ging dichter naar hem toe en vroeg: Wilt u dan behalve de schuldigen ook de onschuldigen het leven benemen? 

Gen 22:18

9 Toen ze waren aangekomen bij de plaats waarover God had gesproken, bouwde Abraham daar een altaar, schikte het hout erop, bond zijn zoon Isaak vast en legde hem op het altaar, op het hout. 10 Toen pakte hij het mes om zijn zoon te slachten. 11 Maar een engel van de HEER riep vanuit de hemel: Abraham, Abraham! Ik luister, antwoordde hij. 12 Raak de jongen niet aan, doe hem niets! Want nu weet ik dat je ontzag voor God hebt: je hebt mij je zoon, je enige, niet willen onthouden.

Moet je nagaan dat GOD zelf zoveel liefde liet zien om zijn eigen zoon wel te laten offeren.
Alleen maar voor de zonden van ons mensjes.
Wat een liefdevol Vader is onze GOD.
En alle volken op aarde zullen wensen zo gezegend te worden als jouw nakomelingen. Want jij hebt naar mij geluisterd.

----------


## Rourchid

> _Geplaatst door rinjea_
> *
> Genesis 18:22*


Genesis 18:22 dient 18:18 te zijn. Mijn fout en is inmiddels verbeterd.
Dus :

Genesis 12:3 "En Ik zal zegenen, die u zegenen, en vervloeken, die u vloekt; en in u zullen alle geslachten des aardrijks gezegend worden."

Genesis 18:18 "Dewijl Abraham gewisselijk tot een groot en machtig volk worden zal, en alle volken der aarde in hem gezegend zullen [wensen te] worden?"

Genesis 22:18 En in uw zaad zullen gezegend worden alle volken der aarde, naardien gij Mijn stem gehoorzaam geweest zijt.



> _Geplaatst door rinjea_
> *
> Gen 22:18
> 
> 9 Toen ze waren aangekomen bij de plaats waarover God had gesproken, bouwde Abraham daar een altaar, schikte het hout erop, bond zijn zoon Isaak vast en legde hem op het altaar, op het hout. 10 Toen pakte hij het mes om zijn zoon te slachten. 11 Maar een engel van de HEER riep vanuit de hemel: Abraham, Abraham! Ik luister, antwoordde hij. 12 Raak de jongen niet aan, doe hem niets! Want nu weet ik dat je ontzag voor God hebt: je hebt mij je zoon, je enige, niet willen onthouden.
> 
> Moet je nagaan dat GOD zelf zoveel liefde liet zien om zijn eigen zoon wel te laten offeren.
> Alleen maar voor de zonden van ons mensjes.
> Wat een liefdevol Vader is onze GOD.
> ...


Wartaal, heeft niets met Genesis 22:18 te maken en suggereert in deze context dat Jezus (vzmh) de plaats van Isac (vzmh) ingenomen zou hebben.

----------


## At Ayt

> _Geplaatst door AmirAlMominien_ 
> *Hahahaha. Ik zeg je, koloniale instincten. Het is daarom niet zo vreemd dat ze hun bondgenoot vinden bij christenen. Joden vallen me wat dat betreft wel mee; die hebben zelf al jarenlang moeten ondervinden wat dat kolonialistische opdringen van overtuigingen betekent en zien de bui al hangen als ze daaraan mee gaan doen.*


scherp opgemerkt!

----------


## At Ayt

> _Geplaatst door Rourchid_ 
> *Het enige echt aangename wat ik hier de afgelopen tijd gedaan heb is zondag j.l. Salib Kweli geholpen hebben met het terugvinden van een boek.
> 
> En de keren daarvoor was in een draad met contradictio afgelopen Ramadan, en nog veel verder terug in de tijd een draad over het onderwerp Rasoul met alleen maar Moslims. Verleden jaar een draad over abrogatie en dhikr, maar meer is het eigenlijk niet.
> 
> De rest van de priks is alleen maar vragen beantwoorden alsof je in de beklaagdenbank zit terwijl je al veroordeeld bent en het gaat dan hoofdzakelijk om vragen die kinderen ook kunnen beantwoorden.*


  :hihi:  het is bij jou dus ook al op 1 hand te tellen.. 

de topic van contradictio was geloof ik over het gebruik van medicijnen toch? ze is een goede aanwinst voor het forum.. is eigenzinnig, bijt van d'r af en is zelfbewust in haar geloof.. jammer dat ze hier zo weinig komt.. 

toen ik hier kwam in de zomer van 2006 was het erg rustig maar er waren wel meer moslims aanwezig dan nu en er waren af en toe stevige discussies tussen moslims onderling.. nu is het, zoals je ook al opmerkte, een zeldzaamheid om zulke discussies aan te treffen.. 
het verbaast me wel want het islamforum op marokko.nl is vergeleken met hiero razend druk.

ja dat je het gevoel hebt om in de beklaagdenbank te zitten ervaar ik ook zo.. normaal gesproken is het best leuk om aan niet-moslims uit te leggen hoe bepaalde geloofszaken in elkaar steken maar de lol verdwijnt als sneeuw voor de zon zodra je in de bklaagdenbank wordt geduwd.. alsof je als moslim je moet verontschuldigen dat je hier op een islamforum positief bent over de islam..
 :rotpc:

----------


## At Ayt

> _Geplaatst door maartenn100_ 
> *Maar op een forum kunnen diegenen die willen weerwerk bieden. Daar dient een forum toch voor, mijn insziens: zaken ter discussie  aanbieden. En dus ben ik zeker bereid mijn meningen bij te sturen, maar doe dat niet vanuit gescheld op mijn persoon, maar wel vanuit gefundeerde inhoudelijke argumenaties. Maar nee, hier scheldt men eerst en na lang aandringen komt een beetje argumentatie met zo'n houding van: da's toch evident.
> *


zit je niet zo aan te stellen! 
wie heeft je hier uitgescholden? 

je schijnt nog steeds niet te beseffen dat je hier op een islamforum zit waarbij het niet de bedoeling is dat je anti-islam filmpjes gaat dumpen.. 
moet ik je echt gaan voorkauwen dat het filmpje gemaakt is door islamhaters? vind je het zelf niet opvallend dat er een christen aan het woord komt die zijn geloof vredelievend vindt maar een afkeer heeft van de islam? vind je het zelf niet raar dat deze persoon probeert om het gewapende verzet tegen israel toe te wijden aan de islam inplaats dat hij kijkt naar de geweldadigheid van israel's bezettingspolitiek? 
de mensen in dat filmpje hebben een voorliefde voor hun eigen geloof en een afkeer voor de islam.. hun carrierre is op 1 hoofdthema gericht: het in diskrediet brengen van de islam.. daar verdienen ze hun brood mee.. kijk maar naar de boektitels die de eerste persoon geschreven heeft.. dat spreekt al voor zich:
_- Religion of Peace?: Why Christianity Is and Islam Isn't
- Onward Muslim Soldiers: How Jihad Still Threatens America and the West
- The Truth About Muhammad: Founder of the World's Most Intolerant Religion
- Islam Unveiled: Disturbing Questions About the World's Fastest Growing Faith_

en dan kom jij hier zeuren dat je vindt dat moslims dit soort bagger-fimpjes moeten kunnen weerleggen..
hou toch op man!
voor de goede orde: de gemiddelde moslim zit op een ander niveau dan mensen als jij.. 
echt hoor, waar jij je bevindt is voor moslims al lang en breed een gepasseerd station.. die hebben er geen animo voor om zich met dit soort rotzooi bezig te houden.. dat betekent immers 6 stappen achterwaarts..

----------


## maartenn100

_Aan het gedrag van de moslim herkent men Islam. Anders is hij geen moslim.

Uw houding als moslim tijdens een gesprek met een niet-moslim vertelt een buitenstaander dus veel meer  over Islam dan je woorden. 
Uw omgang vertelt veel meer over uw Islambeleving, dan wat je zegt over Islam._

----------


## At Ayt

> _Geplaatst door maartenn100_ 
> *Aan het gedrag van de moslim herkent men Islam. Anders is hij geen moslim.
> 
> Uw houding als moslim tijdens een gesprek met een niet-moslim vertelt een buitenstaander dus veel meer  over Islam dan je woorden. 
> Uw omgang vertelt veel meer over uw Islambeleving, dan wat je zegt over Islam.*


moslims zijn net mensen: ze passen zich aan de ander aan.. 
benader jij moslims op vriendelijke wijze dan krijg je een vriendelijke reactie terug.. plaats je daarintegen bagger dan loop je kans dat je bagger terugkrijgt.. 
dan moet je nu niet gaan janken dat je unfair behandeld wordt..

----------


## maartenn100

Neen, je was bevooroordeeld over mijn bedoelingen. U gebruikt denigrerende woorden als 'janken' enz. Ik betwijfel daardoor zelfs of u wel moslim bent, daar ik weet dat moslims meestal niet op eerste indrukken afgaan.

Bon, de eigenlijke discussie ging over God, dus laten we on topic blijven.

----------


## Snowwhite

Hallo Therm,

Allereerst nog een misverstand wegruimen. De koran is geen boek waar complete formules in staan. Ik reageer gewoon op jouw postings hier, vandaar dat het wellicht lijkt alsof wetenschap voor mij het aller aller belangrijkste is wat je uit de koran kunt halen.

Ook wat betreft de koran, kun je sommige dingen niet verklaren. Het lezen van de koran, kan (met God's wil) genezing brengen. Jij zult zeggen, dat de genezing louter toeval is, of gebaseerd op auto suggestie. Ook hier zeg ik, Therm, je kunt niet alles rationaliseren!

Wat betreft de aarde rond/plat:

Zoals gewoonlijk neem je weer alles letterlijk over van de "missionarissen" inclusief het struisvogelei. Ik wist gewoon precies welke verzen je zou plaatsen. 

Nou dan houd ik het vandaag ook makkelijk.

1. Earth made as a carpet

The question refers to a verse from the Quran in Surah Nuh: 

And Allah has made the earth for you as a carpet (spread out). [Al-Quran 71:19] 

But the sentence in the above verse is not complete. It continues in the next verse, explaining the previous verse. It says: That ye may go about therein, in spacious roads. [Al-Quran 71:20] 

A similar message is repeated in Surah TaHa: 

He Who has made for you the earth like a carpet spread out; has enabled you to go about therein by roads (and channels).... [Al-Quran 20:53] 

The surface of the earth i.e. earths crust is less than 30 miles in thickness and is very thin as compared to the radius of the earth which is about 3750 miles. The deeper layers of the earth are very hot, fluid and hostile to any form of life. The earths crust is a solidified shell on which we can live. The Quran rightly refers to it like a carpet spread out, so that we can travel along its roads and paths. 

2. Carpet can also be spread on other than an absolute flat surface

Not a single verse of the Quran says that the earth is flat. The Quran only compares the earths crust with a carpet. Some people seem to think that carpet can only be put on an absolute flat surface. It is possible to spread a carpet on a large sphere such as the earth. It can easily be demonstrated by taking a huge model of the earths globe covering it with a carpet. 

Carpet is generally put on a surface, which is not very comfortable to walk on. The Quran describes the earth crust as a carpet, without which human beings would not be able to survive because of the hot, fluid and hostile environment beneath it. The Quran is thus not only logical, it is mentioning a scientific fact that was discovered by geologists centuries later. 

3. Earth has been spread out

Similarly, the Quran says in several verses that the earth has been spread out. And We have spread out the (spacious) earth: how excellently We do spread out! [Al-Quran 51:48] 

Similarly the Quran also mentions in several other verses that the earth is an expanse: Have We not made the earth as a wide expanse And the mountains as pegs? [Al-Quran 78:6-7] 

None of these verses of the Quran contain even the slightest implication that the earth is flat. It only indicates that the earth is spacious and the reason for this spaciousness of the earth is mentioned. The Glorious Quran says: O My servants who believe! Truly spacious is My Earth: therefore serve ye Me . (And Me alone)! [Al-Quran 29:56] 

Therefore none can give the excuse, that he could not do good and was forced to do evil because of the surroundings and circumstances. 

4. Earth is geo-spherical in shape

The Quran mentions the actual shape of the earth in the following verse: And we have made the earth egg shaped. [Al-Quran 79:30] 

The Arabic word Dahaha means egg shaped. It also means an expanse. Dahaha is derived from Duhiya which specifically refers to the egg of an ostrich which is geo-spherical in shape, exactly like the shape of the earth. 

The Arabic words for flat or level or straight shaped are sawi and almustavi. There is not a single place in Quran where there is any indication of the earth being flat or straight shaped. The word faraash in 2:22, 51:48; the word wasia in 4:97, 29:56, 30:10; the word mahd in 20:53, 43:10, 78:6; the word basaat in 71:19; the word suttihat in 88:20; and the word tahaaha in 91:6, all may mean, to spread, to expand or to extend with slight differences in their connotations but none signify the earth being straight-shaped or flat.


Wat betreft de ei-vorm

from Dr. Zaghlool Al-Naggar: 

The Arabic word "dahaha": 

Here is what Dr. Zaghlool Al-Naggar, one of the top seven Geologists in the World, said about the Arabic word in question:

()       ,  :frons:  ) ( )( )   ,   ,  :frons:  )        , :  ( )( )         ()    , ()    .
(http://www.nooran.org/E/7.htm)

Linguistic evidence to the "dahu" (egg-shapping) of the Earth

The "dahu" in the Arabic Language means to extend and even out. It is said: "daha" the thing; "yad'hu dahwan". These terms can mean he either evened out and extended it or he threw it and rolled it. It is also said: "the rain daha the stones from the face of the earth," which means it rolled it and washed it away. It is also said: "The horse passed by yad'hu dahwan," which means he is beating his foot on the ground and yad'hu its sand. Also, the ostrich's mad'hi means its laying of its eggs, and "ad'hiha" is the nest where its chicks are born.

So as we clearly see, all of the above Arabic words that are derived from "daha" mean:

1- To extend.
2- To roll.
3- To even out.
4- Causing to become egg-shaped or creating, making or producing eggs (see the ostrich's mad'hi example above).
All of these meanings perfectly apply to our planet Earth and the stages that it went through!

Squat: Dahdah.
( [1], page 379)

Roll: 
 (motion): dahraja, tadahraj. 
 roll over: tadahraj. 
 (rotate): dahraj. 

Roller: madhala.
( [1], page 338)

Source:
1- Concise Oxford English-Arabic Dictionary
University Press
www.oup.com
ISBN: 0-19-864321-7

Dahdah and Dahdaah: dumpy, Squat, stocky.

Dahraja: to roll.
 Tadahraja: to roll, roll along; to roll down. 
( [1], page 272)

Daha: to spread out, flatten, level, unroll. [See: Squat and dumpy in Dahdah above]

[ Also according to Wikipedia: "The Earth's shape is very close to an oblate spheroida rounded shape with a bulge around the equatoralthough the precise shape (the geoid) varies from this by up to 100 metres (327 ft)." (Source) ]

 Maddah: roller, steamroller. 
( [1], page 273)
Source:

1- Arabic-English Dictionary
The Hans Wehr Dictionary of Modern Written Arabic
Edited by J M. Cowan
ISBN: 0-87950-001-8


Wat betreft de rest van je stuk of analyse. Dit is waar het om draait:

God heeft de mens geschapen, niet de mens God. Zoals jij het nu stelt, is religie iets verzonnen door de mens, als een soort troost. Dit is compleet tegenovergesteld van wat wij geloven.

Op dit punt zijn rinjea, ronald en wij moslims het totaal met elkaar eens.

Met alle respect, maar ik draai nu de vraag om: hoe weet jij zo zeker dat God niet bestaat????

Wat gebeurt er na de dood volgens jou?

Sneeuwwitje

----------


## wesley de Kafir

ik wil ook wel antwoorden, na de dood vergaat je lichaam en je geest in niet afgescheiden van het lichaam het is namelijk hersenactiviteit,

----------


## maartenn100

> _Geplaatst door Snowwhite_ 
> 
> 
> Met alle respect, maar ik draai nu de vraag om: hoe weet jij zo zeker dat God niet bestaat????
> 
> Wat gebeurt er na de dood volgens jou?
> 
> Sneeuwwitje



Beste Snowwhite,

Ik vind je vraag interessant en wil graag een poging doen tot antwoorden.

Ten eerste weet ik niet zeker of god bestaat of niet bestaat. Ik ben agnost en zeg: ik weet het niet, maar ik hoop het, en ik hoop vooral dat Hij een vredelievende God is, maar geen straffende" (wat volgens Jezus zo zou zijn (niet oog om oog, maar vergevingsgezind, na erkenning van berouw als je iets fouts zou gedaan hebben). 

In de moderne filosofische literatuur komt als allereerste vraag op bij iemand waaraan de vraag wordt gesteld of hij of zij in God gelooft:

*Wat bedoel je met het woord 'God' of 'Allah'?* 

Van zodra je dan een definitie of een sluitend begrip aangeboden krijgt van dat woord of concept, kan je er zinvol over spreken. Anders kan iemand het begrip toch naar eigen believen doorheen de discussie veranderen om toch op een onrechtvaardige wijze gelijk krijgen in de discussie. Dus begripsverduidelijking is een voorwaarde om te kunnen praten over een overtuiging. Als u mij dus zegt welk Godsbeeld u hebt (want mensen hebben vaak verschillende definities van God) kan ik u zeggen of ik geloof of Zoiemand kan bestaan volgens mij of niet. (of ik daar ook in geloof of niet) 

Stel dat men zegt: 'god' is diegene die de wereld, de kosmos en alles geschapen heeft'.

Dan is de volgende vraag, die een filosoof zich stelt:

*
hoe weet je dat?* 
Als je zegt:

Ik weet dat omdat dit in de koran staat of de bijbel (of een ander heilig boek).

Dan is de volgende vraag:
*
Waarom geloof je wat in de koran, bijbel of ander boek staat?* 

Omdat Allah of God of JHWH dat van me vraagt (in dit door mijn volk heilig bevonden boek).


Dan zal een verstandige man of vrouw aan je zeggen:

Ik vraag je naar God en je wijst begrijpelijkerwijs naar de koran (als moslim). Ik vraag je naar het waarom van je geloof in de koran en je wijst als reden naar God. (volgens mij dus door je ouders, en grootouders of cultuur). 

Daarmee doe je me niet geloven, want er wordt eigenlijk niks getoond. Dit is een zichzelfbevestigende cirkel. Dat is absoluut niet fout of verkeerd, alleen is het zo dat dat voor een mens, die die boeken niet kent, niet volstaat om door die uitleg te geloven. Er is meer voor nodig, veel meer.

Omdat een Indiaan ook zegt dat zijn maangodin bestaat en daarmee verwijst naar de verhalen overgeleverd door zijn cultuur.

Dus voor een verstandig man of vrouw volstaat dit begrijpelijke antwoord niet om hem of haar te overtuigen of hem te doen 'geloven' in jouw definitie van God.

Ik geloof in de koran of bijbel omdat God het zegt. Ik geloof in God omdat de koran het zegt.

Dus voor een mens, die zijn verstand gebruikt, en iets over God te horen krijgt van zijn mensenbroeder, aan hem of haar gaat hij vragen:
*
Hoe weet je dat?* 

Want nergens tonen onze zintuigen, de basis van onze kennis over de wereld, God. Nergens geven zij aan dat er een God is.
Dus is de logische conclusie: wellicht is het een troost voor mensen, maar of hij werkelijk bestaat, alles wijst erop, voor zover ik enkel rond mij kijk (en niet in boeken) dat er geen is. (wat God niet uitsluit).


Volg je de redenering van humanisten, westerse intellectuelen of filosofen, Snowwhite?


*Over leven na de dood:* 

Alles wat de wetenschap weet over de mens, alles wat wij ook zien bij onze vrienden en geliefden, die we met verdriet zien sterven, is dat het lichaam, maar ook het brein jammer genoeg vergaat.

Dus alles, waarop wij onze kennis over de wereld baseren vertelt ons letterlijk: uw vriend, dierbaar familielid, enz... wordt in de grond door ongedierte opgegeten. We kunnen al die vreselijke dingen vaststellen.

En de wetenschap ontdekt ook, dat hersendelen die beschadigd zijn, samengaat met: geen zelfbesef meer, of alles vergeten, of dementie enz...

Stel je een demente persoon voor, Snowwhite. Als zijn of haar ziel na de dood overgaat naar het Hiernamaals (wat ik ten stelligste hoop voor iedereen), dan zal het wellicht een demente ziel zijn?

Maw, alles wat we ontdekken over het lichaam en het bewustzijn of de ziel van mensen, lijkt op de werking van een soort machine of biologische robot. Hoe respectloos dat ook lijkt op deze wijze over een mens te spreken. Dat is echter het gezichtspunt van een dokter of medicus. 

Een dokter kan jouw depressie genezen met een pilletje, waarom? 
Omdat er bvb. bij verliefdheid een stof in je hersenen vrijkomt, die dopamine heet. Als men een medicijn aan jou geeft met een dergelijke stof, kan het zijn dat wordt je verliefd. Niet omdat dit in de bijbel zo staat, wel omdat men dat heeft getest en heeft _waargenomen_ .

Dus het blijkt zeer duidelijk dat de ziel van een mens aangestuurd wordt door biologische en chemische processen in zijn brein en lichaam.

En dus denkt men, dat wanneer het brein, de hersenen, het lichaam niet meer goed werken, onze ziel logischgezien ook niet meer goed zal werken.

Hopelijk wel, maar dus alle kennis die de mensheid heeft (buiten de hoopgevende en troostbiedende verhalen, overgeleverd door verschillende volkeren), wijst echter op het tegenovergestelde.

Tenzij de openbaringen, die niet op bewijzen stoelen, maar louter 'aanname'. Daarbij moet gezegd dat veel zaken, waar de katholieke kerk vroeger van zei dat ze waar waren, door de wetenschap achterhaald zijn. Dus hoe meer kennis, hoe meer men ontdekte dat wat men vroeger aannam uit de bijbel, doordat priesters het de mensen zo zeiden, allegorisch moest genterpreteerd worden. Vroeger geloofden de mensen letterlijk dat Jezus op water liep, nu geloven christenen dat dit aspect van de bijbel wellicht niet volledig kan kloppen. Dat is ook niet de essentie van het evangelie trouwens. 

Dus daarom zegt de wetenschap altijd: we weten het niet en alle wijst er eerder op dat het troostbiedende verhalen waren voor mensen, die het dagelijkse lijden en de dood een plaats wilden geven.

----------


## At Ayt

> _Geplaatst door maartenn100_ 
> *Neen, u was bevooroordeeld over mijn bedoelingen. U gebruikt denigrerende woorden als 'janken' enz. Ik betwijfel of u moslim bent.*


als een olifant wals je door de porseleinenkast door anti-islam filmpjes te linken op een islamforum maar als je vervolgens aangesproken wordt op je gedrag dan reaggeer je als door een wesp gestoken en is je tere huidje hypergevoelig..
dat is dan jammer voor je, dan had je dit maar van te voren moeten in calculeren.. wie met modder gooit kan modder terug verwachten..
denk maar niet dat er hier voor jou de rode loper wordt neergelegd en dat je de reacties op een fluwelen kussen aangereikt krijgt..

----------


## At Ayt

> _Geplaatst door Snowwhite_ 
> * And we have made the earth egg shaped. [Al-Quran 79:30] 
> 
> *


weet je ook uit welke koranvertaling deze zin vandaan komt? 

ik heb het opgezocht in 10 koranvertalingen maar in geen enkele staat egg-shaped of eivormig.

----------


## wesley de Kafir

het s ook niet waar maar een verzonnen ets om bewijs te leveren van de superioriteit van de kooran

----------


## Charlus

> _Geplaatst door Snowwhite_ 
> *<...>He Who has made for you the earth like a carpet spread out; has enabled you to go about therein by roads (and channels).... [Al-Quran 20:53] 
> 
> The surface of the earth i.e. earths crust is less than 30 miles in thickness and is very thin as compared to the radius of the earth which is about 3750 miles. The deeper layers of the earth are very hot, fluid and hostile to any form of life. The earths crust is a solidified shell on which we can live. The Quran rightly refers to it like a carpet spread out, so that we can travel along its roads and paths.<...>*


Gewoonweg gnant.



> <...>Not a single verse of the Quran says that the earth is flat. The Quran only compares the earths crust with a carpet. Some people seem to think that carpet can only be put on an absolute flat surface. It is possible to spread a carpet on a large sphere such as the earth. It can easily be demonstrated by taking a huge model of the earths globe covering it with a carpet. <...>


Easily? Probeer maar eens een bol te bekleden met een stuk tapijt en vervolgens netjes uit te komen.
Er wordt aangevoerd dat de aarde volgens de koran wel rond moet zijn omdat nergens eenduidig is vermeld dat-ie plat is. Toch volgt uit het tapijtverhaal dat de aarde plat is. Volgens de koran althans.

----------


## Snowwhite

> _Geplaatst door At Ayt_ 
> *weet je ook uit welke koranvertaling deze zin vandaan komt? 
> 
> ik heb het opgezocht in 10 koranvertalingen maar in geen enkele staat egg-shaped of eivormig.*


Assalamoe aleikoem,

Ben zelf ook een beetje gaan zoeken, en ik denk dat de vertaling afkomstig is van rashad khalifa, wat inderdaad een omstreden figuur is.

----------


## Snowwhite

> _Geplaatst door maartenn100_ 
> *Beste Snowwhite,
> 
> Ik vind je vraag interessant en wil graag een poging doen tot antwoorden.
> 
> Ten eerste weet ik niet zeker of god bestaat of niet bestaat.*


Precies zoals ik al vermoedde: je weet niet zeker of God niet bestaat. Je twijfelt.

----------


## Snowwhite

> _Geplaatst door wesley de Kafir_ 
> *ik wil ook wel antwoorden, na de dood vergaat je lichaam en je geest in niet afgescheiden van het lichaam het is namelijk hersenactiviteit,*


Bewustzijn is niet hetzelfde als je ziel.
Experiment voor Wes:

Zeg eens heel hard ikke ikke, en wijs daarbij naar je lichaam. 

.............

Wijs je nu naar je hersens? Of naar je borstkast.
Precies!

Dus waar blijft je ziel?

----------


## Snowwhite

Assalamoe aleikoem Ayt en andere broeders/zusters,

Ik vind dat je volkomen gelijk hebt Ayt. Dit is ons forum, het is inderdaad de wereld op zijn kop hier.
Vroeger konden we tenminste nog normaal onderling discussieren.

----------


## maartenn100

> _Geplaatst door Snowwhite_ 
> *Bewustzijn is niet hetzelfde als je ziel.
> Experiment voor Wes:
> 
> Zeg eens heel hard ikke ikke, en wijs daarbij naar je lichaam. 
> 
> .............
> 
> Wijs je nu naar je hersens? Of naar je borstkast.
> ...



Dus volgens jouw zit je ziel in je borstkas? GELOOF je daarin, Snowwhite?

----------


## maartenn100

> _Geplaatst door Snowwhite_ 
> *Precies zoals ik al vermoedde: je weet niet zeker of God niet bestaat. Je twijfelt.*


Juist. Twijfel, Snowwhite, is de basis van alle denken en filosofie.

----------


## Snowwhite

Nee Maarten, ik bedoel te zeggen dat er meer is als alleen een lichaam met hersenpan. 

Je ziel blijft leven.

----------


## Snowwhite

Vraagje voor maarten,

Waren jouw ouders ook agnost?

----------


## maartenn100

> _Geplaatst door Snowwhite_ 
> *Vraagje voor maarten,
> 
> Waren jouw ouders ook agnost?*


Mijn ouders waren, net als jouw ouders wellicht, bezorgd voor de opvoeding van hun kinderen. Ze leerden ons vanaf een bepaalde leeftijd zelf na te denken. Ze leerden mij en mijn broers en zussen autonoom denken en ons voor mijn eigen mening opkomen. Vooral op je waarneming te vertrouwen en niet zomaar aan te nemen wat andere mensen je deden geloven.
Ze zeiden dus niet wat ik moest geloven, maar spoorden me aan een individuele visie te ontwikkelen. Zo gebeurt dat ook in het Westen.

En zoals ik al eerder zei, Snowwhite, kan ik sommige literatuur uit de bijbel wel waarderen, zoals je een goed boek kan waarderen, of een goed geschreven werk. 




Maar je _weet_  dat het door mensen is geschreven in een tijd ver van de onze, waarin de mensen nog in mythen en sagen geloofden. Toen veel mensen nog niet konden schrijven en wonderverhalen makkelijker te onthouden waren, dan feiten. Wie niet kan schrijven moet via machtige verhalen en recitaties onthouden.


Vergelijk het met een goede film, waar je door ontroert geraakt. En waar de held goede dingen doet, het opneemt voor de goeden en de slechten verjaagd.

Die film kan inspirerend werken en boeien. Maar het verhaal zelf is nooit echt gebeurd. De held bestaat ook niet echt. Maar de mensen kunnen er zich mee identificeren en zelf proberen goed te doen.

Heb je je ooit verdiept in de oude Egyptenaren, hun pyramides en goden? In Osiris? Heb je ooit iets over de Oude Grieken gelezen en hun god Zeus en godin Afrodithe? Heb je ooit moeite gedaan je te verdiepen in de Romeinse god Mars? 
Heb je ooit indianenverhalen gelezen, boeken gelezen waar over geesten van overleden mensen werd verteld, die rondwaarden rond grafzerken? las je ooit over ufo's en alins? Het je ooit de stad Peru bezocht, waar een overblijfselen van de Inca's en hun Zonnegod te zien was?

Verdiep je en kijk eens hoeveel soorten mensen in gelijk wat geloofden:

http://nl.wikipedia.org/wiki/God

Er bestaan vele geloofsstelsels, mythen, overleveringen, vertelsels enz...


Mijn ouders leerde me dat het verhalen waren van vroeger, en dat er in werkelijkheid geen ufo's en spoken zijn. Dat je zelf moet nadenken, en je op feiten moet baseren ipv zomaar op onware verhalen van mensen.

En dat is een wijze leerschool geweest, Snowwhite. 
Dat betekent niet dat je er niet voor kan kiezen je inspiratie te halen uit bepaalde geschriften en boeken om je leven te leven. Zoals jij dat doet voor je koran.
Maar niet omdat anderen zeggen dat je dat zo moet geloven, maar omdat je vanalles bestudeerd hebt en ontdekt hebt dat de koran jouw ding is. 



Sartre, een groot filosoof zei ooit: de mens moet zelf zin geven aan het leven, dat is zijn verantwoordelijkheid. Het zijn niet de anderen die jou de zin van het leven moeten voorlezen. Neen, ieder moet dat voor z'n eigen leven doen, zodat je verantwoordelijkheid neemt voor dat waar je in gelooft en het niet zomaar klakkeloos overneemt.

----------


## Thermopylae

Goede middag Sneeuwwitje.

Ik schreef al, dat ik vers 79:30 op google had ingetikt, dan krijg je veel hits en die geven de vertaling, van uitspreiden, maar beslist niet eivormig. Ook op die verzen zoekmachine die op Maroc.Nl stond en afkomstig is van een webstek van een moslimorganisatie, wordt geen vertaling geven van eivorm, maar ook uitgespreid

Zie ook met de vraag van Ait Ayt aan jou: weet je ook uit welke koranvertaling deze zin vandaan komt? 

ik heb het opgezocht in 10 koranvertalingen maar in geen enkele staat egg-shaped of eivormig.

En je antwoord op deze vraag:

Assalamoe aleikoem,
Ben zelf ook een beetje gaan zoeken, en ik denk dat de vertaling afkomstig is van rashad khalifa, wat inderdaad een omstreden figuur is.

Dit is derhalve zon voorbeeld, dat er mensen zijn die met kennis van nu koranteksten gaan bekijken, en betekenissen aan woorden gaan geven waardoor het lijkt, dat er moderne wetenschap in de koran staat. Je kon dat ook heel goed zien in de tekst die je gaf over de uitleg van het vers dat zegt laat ik niet de dag opvolgen door de nacht. Waarop de schrijver direct zegt, het bewijs dat in de koran staat dat de aarde rond is, want dag en nacht kunnen elkaar alleen maar opvolgen als de aarde rond is! Wat echter in dat vers staat, is hetgeen de domste boer in de oudheid al was opgevallen, na de dag komt de nacht en komt weer de dag! Het vers wil slechts de grootheid van God tot uitdrukking brengen; hij regelt dag en nacht! Bovendien gaf ik al de namen van Griekse wetenschappers, die al honderden jaren voor christus al aangaven dat de aarde rond is. 


Wat betreft de rest van je stuk of analyse. Dit is waar het om draait:

God heeft de mens geschapen, niet de mens God. Zoals jij het nu stelt, is religie iets verzonnen door de mens, als een soort troost. Dit is compleet tegenovergesteld van wat wij geloven

Nogmaals ik stel dat niet, ik geef de feiten. Feit is, dat hoever we ook terug gaan in de geschiedenis, en waar we ook gaan kijken op de aarde, je ziet dat mensen zichzelf goden hebben gecreerd, om het barre leven aan te kunnen. Ook voor de angst voor het sterven en het verliezen van dierbaren, werd een oplossing gevonden; het paradijs, hemel, walhalla, nirvana etc. Zelfs werd de bonus gegeven, dat het in het hiernamaals zelfs nog aanzienlijk fijner zou zijn dan op aarde! Kan het toeval zijn dat de aanhangers van monothestische godsdiensten - hoewel ze meewarig hun hoofd schudden over die verzonnen goden van de polythestische godsdiensten  ook geloven in een hiernamaals, waar het veel fijner is op aarde, en waar men de gestorven geliefden weer aantreft?
Het kan niet anders zijn, dat veel mensen behoefte hebben aan een god en een hiernamaals, om het leven aan te kunnen. Ik vorig jaar een vraaggesprek op tv met schrijver Jan Siebelink, die o.a. een boek heeft geschreven over de ellende in het gezin waarin hij opgroeide (Knielen op een bed violen) nadat zijn vader godsdienstwaanzinnig was geworden. Op een gegeven moment werd hem gevraagd, stel dat God niet bestaat, en er is geen hemel waar men naar toegaat. Siebelink zei, ik zou niet kunnen leven met dat idee! Ik denk dat dit voor veel mensen opgaat.
Die hemel en het voorzetten van het leven daar en het weer zien van de overleden geliefden moet gewoon, dus moet ook God bestaan! 
Je ziet ook, dat gelovigen toch af en toe behoefte hebben aam een bewijs dat God inderdaad bestaat.
Ik gaf in een ander onderwerp al eens het voorbeeld van het  helaas echt gebeurde  geval dat ouders even de hond aan het uitlaten zijn, en dat het huis afbrandt. Drie van de vier kleine kinderen dood, slechts n door een buurman met gevaar voor eigen leven gered. 
Wat zeggen deze mensen, mijn geloof in God is nog meer versterkt, want hij heeft het leven van ons kind gered! Hieraan kun je zien, dat na zon afschuwelijke tragedie, men alleen nog maar meer behoefte heeft aan God, om zich aan vast te houden. Het afschuwelijke dat gebeurd is, daar heeft de almachtige God niets mee te maken, maar het enige positieve, de buurman heeft met gevaar voor eigen leven nog een kind weten te redden, dat heeft God dan wel gedaan! Maar hoe moeten we ons dat voorstellen? God merkt dat er brand is, laat drie kinderen verbranden, en geeft de buurman opdracht n kind te redden? Dit soort zaken, zullen zolang er geloven bestaat, de gelovige hebben geschokt in hun geloof. Kan God dat toestaan, dat kleine kinderen op afschuwelijke manier opkomen? Kunnen ouders zo getroffen worden? Dus gaan mensen in een dergelijke situatie naar de religieus leider. Deze leiders hebben op deze vraag, in de loop der eeuwen diverse antwoorden gevonden. Wij mensen zijn niet in staat te begrijpen wat de plannen van God zijn. Mensen moeten niet zo arrogant zijn menselijke gedachten op de handelingen van God te projecteren. God had deze kinderen zo lief, dat hij ze bij zich wilde hebben, of hen nu al het geluk van de hemel wilde gunnen. Dat overlevende kind dan niet? God heeft deze ouders willen beproeven om hun geloof te sterken. 
Zo ook dat geval van die Nederlandse voetballer van Marokkaanse afkomst, die in Marokko in een hotel zal, en terecht kwam in een aardbeving. Enkele gebouwen w.o. het hotel waarin hij verbeef, bleef ongeschonden. Hij zei ook, dat deze gebeurtenis zijn geloof in God had versterkt, omdat hij in tegenstelling tot andere mensen niet de dood had gevonden.
In een hotel verblijven over het algemeen toeristen en zakenmensen. Je mag aannemen, dat er mensen uit verschillende landen in het hotel aanwezig waren. Kan heel goed, dat er ook athesten en christenen waren, die werden dus ook gered. Je kunt ook zeggen, dat het hotel  in tegenstelling tot huizen en andere gebouwen die instortte  veel sterker was gebouwd, of net op de goed plek stond, waardoor het niet instortte. Ook denk ik dan, de andere mensen in die huizen, die de dood vonden, moet de familie van deze mensen nu God afzweren, omdat hij toe heeft gestaan dan hun familieleden wel zijn gestorven? Ook hier zie je, dat deze voetballer, zoiets aangrijpt als bewijs dat God bestaat, of in ieder geval zijn geloof in God nog heeft versterkt.
En zo gaat het meestal, de negatieve dingen zijn het werk van de natuur, of hebben de mensen gedaan, maar de positieve dingen worden dan op het conto van God geschreven. Zelfs als het mensen zijn, die dat positieve hebben bewerkstelligd.

Ik gaf al aan, dat het geen toeval kan zijn, dat het gros van de mensen die van jongs af aan een geloof met de paplepel ingegoten hebben gekregen, hun hele leven gelovig zullen blijven.
Net zo als de kinderen die het geloof niet met de paplepel ingegoten hebben gekregen, over het algemeen zijn levenlang niet in God zal geloven.
Het is maar net in welk gezin je geboren wordt. Wat je van jongs af aan krijgt ingeprent en voorgeleefd, is voor een heel groot percentage bepalend hoe je later zelf in het leven zal staan.
Was jij in een protestants gezin geboren, dan zou jij met aan zekerheid grenzende waarschijnlijkheid, nu een trouw kerkbezoekster zijn!

Ook wat betreft de koran, kun je sommige dingen niet verklaren. Het lezen van de koran, kan (met God's wil) genezing brengen. Jij zult zeggen, dat de genezing louter toeval is, of gebaseerd op auto suggestie. Ook hier zeg ik, Therm, je kunt niet alles rationaliseren! 

Het is bewezen, dat autosuggestie een grote rol kan spelen bij genezing. Neem het fenomeen placebo! Mensen krijgen z.g. een medicijn, maar in de pil zit niets wat kan genezen. Toch worden mensen beter! Alleen al de gedachte, de arts geeft mij een medicijn, is al voldoende! Dus als je denk, dat God of het woord van God kan genezen, dan kan het in sommige gevallen ook gebeuren. 

Met alle respect, maar ik draai nu de vraag om: hoe weet jij zo zeker dat God niet bestaat????

Wat gebeurt er na de dood volgens jou?

Derhalve schrijf ik al meestal, er is nog nooit wetenschappelijk bewijs geleverd over het al dan niet bestaan van God.
Uiteraard weet ik ook niet wat er na de dood gebeurd.
Alleen ga ik niet als bepaalde zaken (nog) niet zijn bewezen, aannemen dat er dus wel een God moet zijn die dat regelt.
Ik heb zelf flink wat gelezen en nagedacht over de filosofische vragen, waar toe zijn we op aarde, waar gaan we na onze dood heen enz.
Op basis hiervan ga ik er vooralsnog vanuit dat God niet bestaat. 
Als de rikketik van de mens er mee ophoudt, dan is het enige dat we met zekerheid weten, dat het lichaam zal afsterven. Wat er verder gebeurd, is iets waar al over wordt gespeculeerd zolang de mens op aarde is. De wens is natuurlijk dat iets wat ziel wordt genoemd, zich naar het hiernamaals zal reppen. Maar niemand die daar iets met enige zekerheid over kan zeggen. Er zijn hierbij mensen, die wijzen op paranormale mensen.
Mijn moeder vertelde mij, dat mijn oma van vaderskant een bijzonder mens was. Mijn moeder ging regelmatig naar mijn oma een kopje koffie drinken en wat bijpraten. Bij zon gelegenheid zei mijn oma bij het afscheid tegen mijn moeder, dat als zij thuis kwam even de trap op moest lopen, omdat op de derde trede van boven een roetje van de traploper los lag, en iemand dus daarover zijn nek kon breken. Mijn moeder vond dat vreemd, maar thuis gekomen ging zij de trap op, en jawel, het roetje lag inderdaad los op de derde trede van boven! Dus zeggen mensen, hoe kunnen paranormale mensen dit weten? Het antwoord zou zijn, dat deze mensen dat krijgen ingefluisterd door God, (bescherm) engelen of van overleden mensen die in de hemel zijn, en ons nog volgen. Het fenomeen is inderdaad nog onverklaarbaar, maar zoals ik al schreef, waarop bij zaken die we (nog) niet kunnen verklaren, God plakken?
Ook kun je je afvragen, als wie dan ook wilde waarschuwen, waarom dan niet mijn moeder direct een boodschap gegeven?
Er zijn derhalve zeker nog de nodige zaken, die we nog niet kunnen verklaren, maar als je deze zaken wilt verklaren, door naar God te wijzen, dan gebruik je iets dat nog niet bewezen is (God) als bewijs dat God bestaat, en dat is natuurlijk niet logisch.

Mocht overigens ooit nog worden bewezen dat God bestaat, dan verwacht ik dat deze grote overeenkomsten zal hebben met de immanente God van Spinoza. Dus niet de transcendente bovennatuurlijke God, maar de God die in alles is dat in de wereld aanwezig is. Zoals Spinoza aangaf, God is de wereld en de wereld is God. Overigens heeft Spinoza op nadrukkelijk verzoek van zijn vrienden het woord God op het laatst in zijn werk opgenomen. Het was in de 17e eeuw ook in Nederland niet ongevaarlijk, om een boek te schrijven met afwijkende denkbeelden over God, of God te ontkennen.
Spinoza had meer op het oog een entiteit of een "energie" dan God. En dus zeker niet de persoonlijke God. Zo is alles in de wereld onderworpen aan de natuurwetten, en is ook de "God" van Spinoza daaraan gebonden. De wonderen die in de bijbel staan, worden dus verworpen.

Groet Therm

----------


## maartenn100

Therm, ik ben het volledig met u eens. knap ook dat u zoveel moeite doet om dat geduldig uit te leggen.

----------


## maartenn100

hey, ik kan mijn eigen berichten niet verwijderen (als ik ze per ongeluk drie keer post, hoe komt dat?)

----------


## maartenn100

> _Geplaatst door Snowwhite_ 
> *Nee Maarten, ik bedoel te zeggen dat er meer is als alleen een lichaam met hersenpan. 
> 
> Je ziel blijft leven.*


Ik wil dat net zoals jij graag aannemen dat dat zo is. Maar wat 'waar' is, is daarom niet altijd gelijk aan wat we graag zouden willen dat waar is...

Hoe weet je dat? (Alles wijst immers op het tegendeel).

----------


## At Ayt

> _Geplaatst door Snowwhite_ 
> *Assalamoe aleikoem,
> 
> Ben zelf ook een beetje gaan zoeken, en ik denk dat de vertaling afkomstig is van rashad khalifa, wat inderdaad een omstreden figuur is.*


esselaamoe 3aleikie wa ramatullah

rashad khalifa ken ik niet.. heeft hij een koranvertaling gemaakt?
wil me verder niet met jullie discussie bemoeien hoor en heb ook niks aan te merken op je posts.. ik vroeg me alleen af uit welke koranvertaling die ene zin kwam omdat ik het niet terug kon vinden in koranvertalingen.
barakallahoe fiekie voor je geduld en toewijding waarmee je de discussies voert!

wa selaamoe 3aleykie

----------


## Charlus

> _Geplaatst door Thermopylae_ 
> *<...>Je (Snowwhite) geeft een aantal teksten:
> Seest thou not that Allah merges Night
> into Day And He merges Day into Night? [Al-Quraan 31:29]
> Merging here means that the night slowly and gradually changes to day and
> vice versa. This phenomenon can only take place if the earth is spherical. If
> the earth was flat, there would have been a sudden change from night to day
> and from day to night.
> 
> ...


Wanneer in de koran wordt vastgesteld dat dag en nacht elkaar afwisselen, dan volgt daaruit dat men wist dat de aarde rond is... In de koran staat ook vast wel ergens dat de zon schijnt, waaruit dan, dezelfde redeneertrant volgend, volgt dat de auteurs op de hoogte waren van de principes achter kernfusie.
Ook heel aardig:



> 21:34 And He it is who hath created the night and the day, and *the sun* and the moon, each *moving swiftly in its sphere*.

----------


## Snowwhite

Wa fieka baraka ayt


Maarten je moet je beeld een beetje bijstellen over ons. Je loopt een klein ietsje pietsje achter..........De meeste prikkers hier zijn in Nederland geboren, ik wel, en hebben hier op school gezeten. Daar komen we ook in aanraking met andersgelovigen. Denk je nu werkelijk dat we nooit een andere religie hebben bestudeerd? Kom jij uit een dorp of zo? Of van een andere planeet?


Therm bedankt voor je uitgebreide reactie, nu even geen tijd tot later inshallah

----------


## Charlus

> _Geplaatst door Snowwhite_ 
> *<...>Bewustzijn is niet hetzelfde als je ziel.
> Experiment voor Wes:
> 
> Zeg eens heel hard ikke ikke, en wijs daarbij naar je lichaam. 
> 
> .............
> 
> Wijs je nu naar je hersens? Of naar je borstkast.<...>*


Curieus experiment. Ik zal niet zo snel heel hard "ikke ikke" zeggen (publiekelijk in geen geval) en daarbij naar mijn hoofd wijzen. Dan zou ik nl. aangeven getikt te zijn. Grofweg naar jezelf wijzen is altijd grofweg in de richting van je borstkas wijzen.

----------


## Charlus

> _Geplaatst door Snowwhite_ 
> *And we have made the earth egg shaped. [Al-Quran 79:30]*


Het grote argument voor de rondheid van de aarde in de koran, helaas gebaseerd op een onjuiste vertaling. Blijven over: het uitgerolde tapijt en de overgang tussen dag en nacht.
QI: de aarde is geen bol maar een omwentelingsellipsode. Door de draaiing rondom de as "plat" de aarde enigszins af. Het ei komt dus verrassend in de buurt, afgezien van het feit dat een ei niet symmetrisch is.

----------


## maartenn100

> _Geplaatst door Snowwhite_ 
> *Wa fieka baraka ayt
> 
> 
> Maarten je moet je beeld een beetje bijstellen over ons. Je loopt een klein ietsje pietsje achter..........De meeste prikkers hier zijn in Nederland geboren, ik wel, en hebben hier op school gezeten. Daar komen we ook in aanraking met andersgelovigen. Denk je nu werkelijk dat we nooit een andere religie hebben bestudeerd? Kom jij uit een dorp of zo? Of van een andere planeet?
> 
> 
> Therm bedankt voor je uitgebreide reactie, nu even geen tijd tot later inshallah*


Beste Snowwhite, ik denk helemaal niet dat jullie geen andere religies hebben gezien in het onderwijs. Maar het lijkt zo, omdat als je andere religies hebt gezien op school, en dit goed hebt bestudeerd, kan je toch niet anders dan logisch denken van: 

"hmmm, afhankelijk van de streek waar je geboren bent, geloof je in andere dingen en voer je andere rituelen uit voor ofwel goden ofwel een god of een goeroe (boeddha)".

En je zou er bijdenken:

"En dus ik geloof in Allah omdat ik tussen moslims ben opgegroeid en niet tussen boeddhisten bijvoorbeeld."

Da's toch een heel normale reactie die je dan zou hebben gehad na alle religies en cultussen van verschillende volkeren te hebben gezien in de lessen op school?

Het zou toch een vreemde reactie te zijn om dan te concluderen: en mijn religie blijft de enige juiste, terwijl je leert dat iedereen dat in zijn eigen streek ook denkt over zijn eigen religie of levensbeschouwing?

Dus ik denk zeker niet dat je geen onderwijs hebt gehad, maar misschien niet die bedenkingen hebt gemaakt, die ik je nu geef.


groet
Maarten

----------


## Tomas

> _Geplaatst door maartenn100_ 
> Dus ik denk zeker niet dat je geen onderwijs hebt gehad, maar misschien niet die bedenkingen hebt gemaakt, die ik je nu geef.


Ik heb dat ook altijd vreemd gevonden, aangezien ik zelf deze ervaring zo ongeveer heb ondergaan. Dat niet iedereen tot dezelfde conclusie komt, ligt natuurlijk aan het individu zelf, maar kan -denk ik- ook wel eens aan de opvoeding/scholing liggen. Als je een kind opvoed in een bepaalde geloofsleer en het in die traditie ook enige basis kennis van andere religies bijbrengt, als onderdeel van de leer, zeg maar. Dus je brengt je kinderen niet alle kennis van een andere religie bij, maar die kennis om het als verkeerd te kunnen beoordelen vanuit de eigen religie. Op die wijze behoud je je kinderen langer en beter aan je eigen geloofsleer. Je bereidt ze als het ware voor op de cultuur-shock die je beschrijft.. 

Dit speelt trouwens echt niet alleen bij moslims, maar ook bij joden en misschien nog wel meer bij christenen. Maar dat is de enige verklaring die ik kan geven als adolecenten blijven volharden in een geloof, ondanks de scholing en in het bezit van een gezond stel hersenen. Als dat laatste ontbreekt, houd natuurlijk alles op.

----------


## Snowwhite

Goedemorgen Therm

Allereerst wat betreft wetenschap versus koran. We zien hier een aya (vers) die verschillend vertaald wordt, de stam van het woord is d h w, en heeft meerdere betekenissen, en daarmee zijn er meerdere verklaringen. Dit gebeurt, en bij Allah SWT ligt de waarheid. 

De koran is geen boek met complete wetenschappelijke uiteenzettingen en formules, maar er staan wel tekenen in.

Ik reageer op jou, omdat de anti islam missionarissen, vele weerleggingen doen, die totaal niet kloppen, zoals het verhaal over de embryologie (the incredible story of the missing ovum), en een ander goed voorbeeld is de maangod mythe, die overal en nergens rondwaait.

Wat betreft koran en wetenschap, er staan zoveel tekenen in, dat je het niet allemaal kunt toeschrijven aan het "toeval" of "vertaling". 

Dan wat betreft de rest van je verhaal.

Mijn korte huis(vrouwen), tuin en keuken analyse:

1 Je gaat er alsnog vanuit dat God niet bestaat, maar je sluit het niet helemaal uit.

2 Je weet niet wat er na de dood gebeurt.

3 Je weet niet exact het doel is van het bestaan op aarde.

4 Je hebt geen verklaring voor paranormale verschijnselen.

5 Je vraagt je af waarom er zoveel ellende gebeurt als God bestaat

Je hebt dus vele onbeantwoorde vragen. 

1 Ieder kind wordt geboren met de fitrah (natuurlijke aanleg om de eenheid van hun Heer te erkennen), het zijn zijn ouders die het later een Jood, Christen of Magir (vuuraanbidders) maken. ( Moeslim)

In die zin heb je gelijk, dat omgeving ouders/land/school een rol kan spelen. Echter niet in alle gevallen, en zeker met de komst van vliegtuigen (meer reizen), het internet, en migratie wordt er wel gewisseld van geloofsovertuiging.

Hoe kun je dan op late leeftijd nog tot Godsbesef komen? 

Over het algemeen denk ik toch dat je daar voor open moet staan. Je kunt zoveel tekenen ontvangen, maar het steeds anders uitleggen. 

Geloof is in de meeste gevallen irrationeel.

Rationeel kan bijvoorbeeld door het bestuderen van de natuur. God is de Schepper van dit alles. Goed observeren en al snel kom je tot de conclusie dat er wel een Schepper aan te pas moet zijn gekomen.

1a Een voorbeeld is de big bang.

Immanuel Kant stelde zich voor dat het universum eeuwig was en dat elke mogelijkheid alleen gerealiseerd kon worden binnen deze eeuwigheid. Met het aanbreken van de 19de eeuw werd het algemeen aangenomen dat het universum geen begin had en dat er geen moment van schepping was. Daarna kwam dit idee, vol passie overgenomen door dialectische materialisten als Karl Marx en Friedrich Engels, de 20ste eeuw binnen.

De ontdekking van de oerknal en het feit dat het heelal zich uitbreidt heeft zeer verstrekkende gevolgen. Immers het betekent het einde van het materialisme.


De Big Bangtheorie werd geformuleerd na een reeks ontdekkingen. In 1929 merkte de Amerikaanse sterrenkundige Edwin Hubble op dat de sterrenstelsels zich onafgebroken van elkaar af bewogen en dat het universum aan het uitdijen was. 

In hun observaties die zij in de jaren zestig van de 20ste eeuw verrichtten, ontdekten twee wetenschappers, Arno Penzias en Robert Wilson, de radioactieve overblijfselen van de explosie (kosmische achtergrondstraling). Deze observaties werden in de jaren negentig geverifieerd door de COBE-satelliet (Cosmic Background Explorer).

Indien het universum dus wel een begin had, en niet eeuwig/statisch is zoals eerst gedacht werd, wie heeft dan die big bang veroorzaakt?

Antwoord: de Schepper!

1 b Een ander voorbeeld is de schepping van de mens en het dierenrijk.

Hoe is de eerste mens ontstaan? Komen we werkelijk van een aap?

De evolutieleer is door vele mensen weerlegt, en Rourchid heeft daar wat links over geplaatst.

Na intensieve studie, zal volkomen duidelijk zijn, dat als er een schepping bestaat er een Schepper moet zijn. 

Wordt vervolgt inshallah............. Je kunt alvast reageren....

----------


## Snowwhite

Ronald en Rinjea 

Doen jullie ook mee aan de 5 vragen?

1 Je gaat er alsnog vanuit dat God niet bestaat, maar je sluit het niet helemaal uit.
2 Je weet niet wat er na de dood gebeurt.
3 Je weet niet exact het doel is van het bestaan op aarde.
4 Je hebt geen verklaring voor paranormale verschijnselen.
5 Je vraagt je af waarom er zoveel ellende gebeurt als God bestaat

En de rest natuurlijk.............

----------


## Snowwhite

Hallo Maarten,

Met dit stuk hoop ik dat het een en ander duidelijk wordt:

Question:

If according to Islam, messengers or prophets were sent to each and every nation of the world, then which prophet was sent to India? Can we consider Ram and Krishna to be messengers of God?

Answer:



1. Prophets sent to every nation

a. The Glorious Quran mentions in Surah Fatir, chapter 35 verse 24

". . . And there never was a people, without a warner
having lived among them (in the past)."
[Al-Quran 35:24]

b. A similar message is repeated in Surah Rad, chapter 13 verse 7

". . . and to every people a guide."
[Al-Quran 13:7]

2. Stories only of some prophets narrated in the Quran

a. Allah (swt) says in Surah Nisa, chapter 4 verse 164

"Of some messengers We have already told thee the story; of others we have not."
[Al-Quran 4:164]

b. A similar message is repeated in Surah Ghafir chapter 40 verse 78

"We did aforetime send messengers before thee: of them there are some whose story We have related to thee, and some whose story We have not related to thee. . ."
[AlQuran 40:78]

3. 25 Prophets of God are mentioned by name in the Quran
By name, only 25 Prophets of God are mentioned in the Quran e.g. Adam, Noah, Abraham, Moses, Jesus, Muhammed (pbut)

4. More than 1,24,000 prophets of God
According to Prophet Muhammad (pbuh), there were more than 1,24,000 prophets sent to this world.

5. All previous prophets sent only for their people
All the prophets that came before Prophet Muhammad (pbuh) were only sent for their own people and were to be followed only for a particular period of time. 

Surah Ali Imran, chapter 3 verse 49

"And (appoint him) a messenger to the Children of Israel, . . ."
[Al-Quran 3:49]

6. Muhammad (pbuh), the last messenger of God
Prophet Muhammad (pbuh) is the last and final messenger of Almighty God. It is mentioned in 

Surah Ahzab, chapter 33 verse 40

"Muhammad is not the father of any of your men, but (he is) the Messenger of Allah, and the seal of the Prophets: and Allah has full knowledge of all things."
[Al-Quran 33:40]

7. Prophet Muhammad (pbuh), sent for whole Humankind

Since Prophet Muhammad (pbuh) is the last and final messenger, he was not sent only for the Muslims or the Arabs, but he was sent for the whole of humankind.

a. It is mentioned in

Surah Anbiya, chapter 21 verse 107

"We sent thee not, but as a mercy for all creatures."
[AlQuran 21:107]

b. A similar message is repeated in

Surah Saba, chapter 34 verse 28

"We have not sent thee but as a universal (Messenger) to men, giving them glad tidings, and warning them (against sin), but most men understand not."
[Al Quran 34:28]

c. It is mentioned in

Sahih Bukhari, volume 1, Book of Salaah, chapter 56 hadith no. 429

Narrated Jabir bin Abdullah: Allahs Messenger said,

"Every Prophet used to be sent to his nation only but I have been sent to all mankind."

8. Which prophet was sent to India?
Regarding the question of which prophet of God was sent to India, and can we consider Ram or Krishna to be prophets of God, there is no text in the Quran or Sahih Hadith mentioning the name of the prophet that was sent to India. Since the names of Ram and Krishna are nowhere to be found in the Quran and Sahih Hadith, one cannot say for sure whether they were prophets of God or not. Some Muslims, especially certain Muslim politicians who try to appease the Hindus, say Ram Alai-his-salaam, i.e. Ram, may peace be on him. This is totally wrong, since there is no authentic proof from the Quran and Sahih Hadith that he was a prophet of God. However, a person may say that perhaps they may have been the prophets of God.

9. Even if Ram and Krishna were prophets, today we have to follow the last Prophet of God i.e. Muhammad (pbuh)
Even if Ram and Krishna were prophets of God, they were only meant for people of that time and were to be followed only for that particular period of time. Today, all the human beings throughout the world, including India should only follow the last and final prophet and Messenger of God  prophet Muhammad (pbuh).

Groetjes van Sneeuwwitje

----------


## Charlus

> _Geplaatst door Snowwhite_ 
> *<...>Wat betreft koran en wetenschap, er staan zoveel tekenen in, dat je het niet allemaal kunt toeschrijven aan het "toeval" of "vertaling".<...>*


Geef eens een voorbeeld.



> <...>Mijn korte huis(vrouwen), tuin en keuken analyse:<...>


Valse bescheidenheid, gezien je pretenties tav. de natuurwetenschappen. 



> <...>paranormale verschijnselen<...>


Bestaan niet.



> <...>Godsbesef<...>


Godsbesef is blasfemie.



> <...>Geloof is in de meeste gevallen irrationeel.<...>


Waarom laat je het daar niet gewoon bij?



> <...>Rationeel kan bijvoorbeeld door het bestuderen van de natuur. God is de Schepper van dit alles. Goed observeren en al snel kom je tot de conclusie dat er wel een Schepper aan te pas moet zijn gekomen.<...>


Teveel gevraagd dus.



> <...>Een voorbeeld is de big bang.<...>


Nee, h?



> <...>Immanuel Kant stelde zich voor dat het universum eeuwig was en dat elke mogelijkheid alleen gerealiseerd kon worden binnen deze eeuwigheid. Met het aanbreken van de 19de eeuw werd het algemeen aangenomen dat het universum geen begin had en dat er geen moment van schepping was. Daarna kwam dit idee, vol passie overgenomen door dialectische materialisten als Karl Marx en Friedrich Engels, de 20ste eeuw binnen.
> 
> De ontdekking van de oerknal en het feit dat het heelal zich uitbreidt heeft zeer verstrekkende gevolgen. Immers het betekent het einde van het materialisme.
> 
> De Big Bangtheorie werd geformuleerd na een reeks ontdekkingen. In 1929 merkte de Amerikaanse sterrenkundige Edwin Hubble op dat de sterrenstelsels zich onafgebroken van elkaar af bewogen en dat het universum aan het uitdijen was. 
> 
> In hun observaties die zij in de jaren zestig van de 20ste eeuw verrichtten, ontdekten twee wetenschappers, Arno Penzias en Robert Wilson, de radioactieve overblijfselen van de explosie (kosmische achtergrondstraling). Deze observaties werden in de jaren negentig geverifieerd door de COBE-satelliet (Cosmic Background Explorer).
> 
> Indien het universum dus wel een begin had, en niet eeuwig/statisch is zoals eerst gedacht werd, wie heeft dan die big bang veroorzaakt?<...>


Het nederige huisvrouwenschort is alweer snel afgelegd. Helaas, helaas.



> <...>Antwoord: de Schepper!<...>


We weten iets (nog) niet dus god moet bestaan. Wat veroorzaakt de bliksem? Geen verklaring dus god zit erachter. Geen enkele progressie, alleen worden noodzakelijkerwijs de bakens af en toe verzet als wetenschap religie weer eens heeft achterhaald. Dit zou wetenschappelijke vooruitgang kunnen frustreren (geen zin in verder zoeken want we hebben god al als allesverklarende factor), gelukkig speelt deze denkwijze geen rol bij moderne wetenschapsbeoefening.



> <...>Hoe is de eerste mens ontstaan? Komen we werkelijk van een aap?<...>


Euh..., nee? Een bekende misvatting onder creationisten. De theorie luidt dat apen en mensen gemeenschappelijke voorouders hebben, niet dat mensen van apen afstammen. 



> <...>De evolutieleer is door vele mensen weerlegt, en Rourchid heeft daar wat links over geplaatst.<...>


De evolutietheorie hadden we nog niet gehad inderdaad. Rourchid nog wel... Een algemeen erkende autoriteit. Dan moet inmiddels de evolutietheorie waarlijk weerlegd zijn. Weinig van gemerkt vooralsnog. Stomme evolutiebiologen. Ook hier geldt dat een "weerlegging" van de evolutietheorie door malle relifanaten geen enkele rol speelt binnen de moderne wetenschapsbeoefening. 
Wel vreemd overigens, aan de ene kant verworvenheden van de kwantummechanica, astrofysica, geologie etc. misbruiken voor je discours maar aan de andere kant een produkt "uit dezelfde hoek" als de evolutietheorie afwijzen. Geologie is ook voor een belangrijk deel gebaseerd op de evolutietheorie, denk hierbij bv. aan theorievorming tav. fossiele (!) brandstoffen en datering van gesteentes mbv. fossielen.



> <...>Na intensieve studie, zal volkomen duidelijk zijn, dat als er een schepping bestaat er een Schepper moet zijn.<...>


Aan de andere kant: als er geen sprake is van een schepping, hoeft er in het geheel geen schepper te bestaan.

----------


## Tomas

> _Geplaatst door Snowwhite_ 
> 1 Je gaat er alsnog vanuit dat God niet bestaat, maar je sluit het niet helemaal uit.


Bij mij werkt het als waarschijnlijkheid. Zo heb je een kans dat er meer is dan dit nagenoeg oneindig grote heelal. Een kans dat wij mensen daar iets mee te maken hebben of krijgen. Een kans dat we beoordeeld worden op de wijze waarop we geleefd worden na onze dood. Een kans dat onze persoonlijke sexuele moraal daar een belangrijk aspect in heeft. (Dat is waar religie grotendeels om draait). Een kans dat daar het dragen van een hoofddoekje of een broek tot op de enkels mee te maken heeft. Een kans dat saudi arabie daarin een centrale rol speelt. Etc. 

Die kansen acht ik allemaal klein, en worden met het vorderen van dit rijtje al snel extreem kleiner. Zo klein dat het met mijn dagelijkse leven precies evenveel te maken heeft als de aanwezigheid van elfjes en kaboutertjes. Ja ik weet dat deze vergelijking beledigt. Maar je zal er mee moeten leven, want het is nu eenmaal zo.




> 2 Je weet niet wat er na de dood gebeurt.


Nee dat weet ik niet, maar ik acht de kans dat er niks meer gebeurt het grootst. En dat Allah me opwacht met z'n hel zo'n beetje het kleinst. En dan heb ik het over subatomic partical klein. En dan nog kleiner. Net iets kleiner dan de kans dat buddah me opwacht.




> 3 Je weet niet exact het doel is van het bestaan op aarde.


Nee. Het grappige is dat moslims dat ook niet weten. Althans als je door vraagt. Want eerst komen ze met: Het doel is deze beproeving doorstaan om tot het eeuwige leven in de hemel te komen. Het doel van dat eeuwige lui en vooral decadente leventje in de hemel, is dan al volstrekt onduidelijk.




> 4 Je hebt geen verklaring voor paranormale verschijnselen.


Moet je wel eerst in geloven. En daar haak ik meestal al snel af. Ik heb nog nooit een paranormaal verschijnsel mee mogen maken dat geloofwaardige overkwam dan een truck van de eerste de beste amateur gochelaar.




> 5 Je vraagt je af waarom er zoveel ellende gebeurt als God bestaat


Wel als er een christelijke god bestaat. De god van liefde en vergeving enzo. Die zou nooit zoiets als dit helal waar alles om overleven draait verzonnen hebben. De moslim god die het als een beproefing heeft verzonnen om pas daarna van het eeuwige decadente leven te mogen genieten is meer voor de hand liggend. Het blijft echter zinloos. 




> En de rest natuurlijk.............


Ik nam aan dat je dit als uitnodiging aan iedereen bedoelde.

----------


## Snowwhite

1 b vervolg evolutie versus creationisme

van http://www.christiananswers.net/dutc...of-life-d.html

DNA Moleculen en de Overweldigende Bewijslast tegen Spontane Generatie

In iedere cel bevindt zich een gebied, genoemd de nucleus, die de zo belangrijke chromosomen bevat. [133] Chromosomen zijn microscopisch kleine, staafvormige structuren die de genen dragen. In de chromosomen bevindt zich een nog kleinere structuur, genoemd DNA. [134] Dit is een van de meest belangrijke chemische substanties in het menselijk lichaam of enig ander levend ding. Toenemende wetenschappelijke kennis van de DNA moleculen heeft grote moeilijkheden geopenbaard voor het materialisme.

DNA is een super-molecuul waarin gecodeerde informatie aangaande erfelijke eigenschappen is opgeslagen. Het bestaat uit twee gepaarde lange "ketenen" van chemische "bouwstenen". In mensen zijn DNA strengen bijna 2 meter lang [ca. 1.82 meters], maar toch minder dan een biljoenste centimeter dik [ca. 0.0000254 micron, 1 micron = 0.001mm]. [135]

Qua functie, is DNA enigzins vergelijkbaar met een computerprogramma op een floppy disk. Het slaat op en verplaatst gecodeerde informatie en instructies. Het DNA van een mens bevat genoeg code-informatie om 1000 boeken te vullen elk met 500 pagina's met een klein, dicht opeengedrukt lettertype. [136] De DNA code maakt een product aan wat veel geavanceerder is dan dat van een willekeurige computer.

Verbazingwekkend genoeg, past deze enorme instructieset gemakkelijk in een enkele cel en stuurt op geroutineerde wijze de formatie aan van complete volwassen mensen, beginnend met slechts een enkele bevruchte eicel. Zelfs het DNA van een bacterie is enorm complex, het bevat op zijn minst 3 miljoen eenheden [137], allemaal uitgelijnd in een uiterst precieze, betekenisvolle volgorde.

DNA en de moleculen er omheen vormen een daadwerkelijk meesterlijk mechanisme een miniatuur wonder. De informatie is zo compact opgelagen dat de hoeveelheid DNA die nodig is om alle mensen op aarde te coderen, past in de ruimte die wordt ingenomen door een aspirientje! [138]

Veel wetenschappers zijn overtuigd dat cellen die een dergelijke complexe code en zo'n ingewikkelde chemie bevatten nooit kunnen zijn ontstaan door pure, ongestuurde scheikundige processen. [139] Het maakt niet hoe chemicalien gemengd zijn, ze creeren geen DNA spiralen of intelligente code, hoe dan ook. Alleen DNA reproduceert DNA.

Twee goed bekende wetenschappers berekenden the kansen van levensvorming door natuurlijke processen. Ze schatten dat er een kans is minder dan 1 op 1040.000 dat leven kan zijn ontstaan uit willekeurige pogingen. 10 tot de 40.000th is een 1 met 40.000 nullen erachter! [140]

Kan iemand zich van een dergelijk enorm getal enig begrip vormen? Volgens de meeste Evolutionisten, is het universum minder dan 30 miljard jaar oud [141], en er zijn minder dan 10 tot de 18e (1018) seconden in 30 miljard jaar. Dus, zelfs wanneer de natuur op de een of andere manier in staat was per seconde biljoenen combinaties van genetische code te produceren gedurende 30 miljard jaar, zou de kans dat een simpel een-cellig dier zou onstaan door steeds weer proberen, nog altijd oneindig klein zijn! [142]

Met andere woorden, de waarschijnlijkheden spreken sterk ten voordele van het idee dat een intelligent ontwerper verantwoordelijk was voor zelfs de eenvoudigste DNA moleculen.

Chemicus Dr. Grebe:


"Het idee dat organische evolutie verantwoordelijk is voor de complexe vormen van leven in het verleden en het heden is reeds lang losgelaten door mensen die het belang inzien van de DNA genetische code." [143]

Onderzoeker en wiskundige I.L. Cohen:

"Op het moment dat het RNA/DNA systeem werd begrepen, had het debat tussen Evolutionisten and Creationisten abrupt tot een eind moeten komen. ...de implicaties van DNA/RNA waren duidelijk en helder. Wiskundig gesproken, gebaseerd op waarschijnlijkheidsconcepten, bestaat er geen mogelijkheid dat Evolutie het mechanisme was dat de ongeveer 6.000.000 soorten van planten en dieren deed ontstaan die we heden ten dage kennen." [144]

----------


## Tomas

> _Geplaatst door Snowwhite_ 
> Veel wetenschappers...
> 
> Chemicus Dr. Grebe:
> 
> Onderzoeker en wiskundige I.L. Cohen:


Snowwhite, ik ken die christelijke maffia club wel een beetje. Althans ik weet uit mijn verleden hoe ze werken. Ten eerste er zijn geen vele wetenschappers die deze mening hebben. Er zijn er een paar. En voor deze club is n al veel. Dus zijn ze blij met die paar.

Maar belangrijker is hier de verkeerde generalisaties die worden toegepast. De term wetenschapper is een gevaarlijke. Feitelijk is iemand niet zomaar een wetenschapper, maar een wetenschapper op een bepaald gebied. Het gebied dat ie bestuudeerd heeft op universiteir niveau en daarna eventueel middels publicaties in gerenomeerde wetenschappelijke tijdschriften naam heeft gemaakt.

Zo heb je dus biologen (wetenschappers die met het leven te maken hebben), paleontologen (wetenschappers die met het uitgestorven leven te maken hebben) en geologen (wetenschappers die de geschiedenis van de aarde als geheel inclusief het prehistorische leven onderzoeken).

Deze wetenschappers hebben een belangrijke en bepalende mening over evolutie. 

Een wiskundige of chemicus heeft daar net zoveel verstand van als jij en ik. Een wiskundige kan wel goed een kans berekenen, maar krijgt de cijfertjes waarmee hij moet berekenen aangedragen van een bioloog. Deze meneer Cohen heeft ze echter -als de eerste de beste amateur- zelf verzonnen. Dat mag, want dat valt buiten z'n vakgebied.

Misschien helpt deze vergelijking: Als je een stenen huis wilt laten bouwen, dan vind je de mening van een metselaar belangrijker dan de mening van een stratenmaker. Ook al zijn het allebei vakmensen. Zo is het ook met wetenschappers. De mening van een bioloog is interessanter over evolutie dan de mening van een chemicus. En zoek maar eens vele biologen die de ID theorie serieus nemen. Moeilijke taak. Wordt ook niet opgepakt door deze christelijke maffia club.

----------


## Charlus

> _Geplaatst door Snowwhite_ 
> *1 b vervolg evolutie versus creationisme
> 
> van http://www.christiananswers.net/dutc...of-life-d.html
> 
> DNA Moleculen en de Overweldigende Bewijslast tegen Spontane Generatie
> 
> In iedere cel bevindt zich een gebied, genoemd de nucleus, die de zo belangrijke chromosomen bevat. [133] Chromosomen zijn microscopisch kleine, staafvormige structuren die de genen dragen. In de chromosomen bevindt zich een nog kleinere structuur, genoemd DNA. [134] Dit is een van de meest belangrijke chemische substanties in het menselijk lichaam of enig ander levend ding. Toenemende wetenschappelijke kennis van de DNA moleculen heeft grote moeilijkheden geopenbaard voor het materialisme.
> 
> ...


Kijk eens hoe ingewikkeld, nu moet god wel bestaan en is de evolutietheorie definitief naar het rijk der fabelen verwezen. Vanuit de _loony bin_ kraaien creationisten victorie.
Ondertussen, _in the real world_, is en blijft de evolutietheorie gewoon gehandhaafd als de enige werkbare theorie op basis waarvan rationele kennisvergaring mogelijk is.

----------


## Thermopylae

> _Geplaatst door Snowwhite_ 
> *Goedemorgen Therm
> 
> Allereerst wat betreft wetenschap versus koran. We zien hier een aya (vers) die verschillend vertaald wordt, de stam van het woord is d h w, en heeft meerdere betekenissen, en daarmee zijn er meerdere verklaringen. Dit gebeurt, en bij Allah SWT ligt de waarheid. 
> 
> De koran is geen boek met complete wetenschappelijke uiteenzettingen en formules, maar er staan wel tekenen in.
> 
> Ik reageer op jou, omdat de anti islam missionarissen, vele weerleggingen doen, die totaal niet kloppen, zoals het verhaal over de embryologie (the incredible story of the missing ovum), en een ander goed voorbeeld is de maangod mythe, die overal en nergens rondwaait.
> 
> Wat betreft koran en wetenschap, er staan zoveel tekenen in, dat je het niet allemaal kunt toeschrijven aan het "toeval" of "vertaling".*


We hebben elkaar op dit punt niet kunnen overtuigen. Ik wil beslist deze discussie niet nog eens overdoen, maar kan concluderend het volgende stellen. Er zijn een aantal moslimschrijvers die willen bewijzen dat er wetenschap in de koran staat, dingen die mensheid in de 7e eeuw nog niet wist; derhalve moet de koran van God gegeven zijn. M.i. is de drang om dit te bewijzen zo groot, dat er betekenissen aan woorden, zinnen wordt gegeven, die er niet staan. Zie b.v. vers 79:30 waarbij je geen vertaling vindt, die spreekt over de aarde als eivormig, alleen bij dit soort schrijvers. Of uit de zin, dat God de dag en nacht regelt wil opmaken, dat hier impliciet wordt geschreven dat de aarde rond is. Ook dat je met een liniaal moet gaan schuiven, om maar aantoonbaar te maken dat een deel van het sperma tussen ribben en ruggengraat vandaan komt. Bovendien is aantoonbaar, dat dit soort zaken  maar ook bij tal van andere beweringen van dit soort schrijvers vele eeuwen, tot wel 7 eeuwen, voor de koran tot stand kwam, (veelal) Griekse wetenschappers dat al hadden geschreven. Bovendien waren deze werken ook bekend in het middenoosten. Er woonden Op het Arabisch schiereiland ook christenen en joden, die ook met deze werken op de hoogte waren. Tevens waren er vele contacten tussen Arabieren en niet Arabieren, d.m.v. de handel.




> [i Dan wat betreft de rest van je verhaal.
> 
> Mijn korte huis(vrouwen), tuin en keuken analyse:
> 
> 1 Je gaat er alsnog vanuit dat God niet bestaat, maar je sluit het niet helemaal uit.
> 
> 2 Je weet niet wat er na de dood gebeurt.
> 
> 3 Je weet niet exact het doel is van het bestaan op aarde.
> ...



1. Zoals ik al schreef, heb ik het nodige gelezen en nagedacht m.b.t. de filosofische vragen des levens. Op basis daarvan stel ik mij op het standpunt, dat God niet bestaat.
In, zeg de laatste eeuw, heeft de wetenschap op alle terreinen enorm veel progressie geboekt.
Bij steeds meer zaken waarop men vroeger geen antwoord wist, en dus maar naar God werd gewezen als antwoord, werd een wetenschappelijke verklaring gevonden. Er wordt derhalve wel eens gesproken over de God van de gaten. Daar waar nog verklaring voor is gegeven, spreken mensen over God, maar deze gaten nemen steeds meer af.
Uiteraard kan ik niet stellen, dat God niet bestaat, omdat ik het wetenschappelijke bewijs daarvoor niet kan leveren. Maar de kans dat hij wel bestaat, lijkt mij te verwaarlozen, zeker de transcendente, persoonlijke God die alles heeft geschapen, en precies zou weten wat 6 miljard mensen allemaal doen en laten, en waarbij hij in zou in grijpen in hun leven, en bij het einde van het leven precies weet, of je naar de hemel of hel gaat.

2 t/m 4.

De mensen zijn tussen de 150.000 en 200.000 jaar op aarde. Heel veel van deze mensen zullen zich onderhavige vragen ook gesteld hebben, mensen eigen.
Ook zij konden geen sluitend antwoord geven op deze vragen, dus hebben zij zelf de antwoorden verzonnen. Op deze manier kon men afrekenen met veel onzekerheid, angsten, en zich verzekeren van steun van bovenaf. Zelfs al helpt gebed en offeren niet, je hebt toch het idee dat het zou kunnen helpen, maar bovendien een goed gevoel, dat je alles dat je zelf kon doen hebt gedaan.
Mensen zijn bang voor de dood, die van henzelf, en die van hun geliefden. Als je dus een hemel bedenkt waar iedereen (onder voorwaarden) naar toegaat, dan heeft men al met die angst afgerekend.
En zoals ik al schreef, het lijkt mij niet toevallig, dat de mensen die van de polythestisch godsdienst overgingen naar een monothestisch godsdienst, de reddingsboei van de hemel en het doorleven hebben aangehouden.

Dat ons verblijf op aarde een doel moet hebben, is een typisch menselijke gedachte. Ook komt deze voort, uit het feit dat de mens zichzelf heel belangrijk vindt. Dat een dier wat rondlummelt op aarde en sterft, ok, maar wij zijn zo belangrijk, wij moeten hier toch met een hoger doel zijn?! 

Paranormale verschijnselen. Je kunt het ook intutieve verschijnselen noemen. Hoewel niet vaststaat, hoe dat werkt, is het m.i. te gemakkelijk, om hierop dan maar het etiket God te plakken. Zeker omdat je dan dit zou nemen als bewijs dat God bestaat, terwijl het bestaan van God juist nog nooit is bewezen!
Ik heb programmas met dieren gezien, die verbluffend waren. Een vrouw werkte overdag, en bracht dan s-morgens eerst haar hond naar haar ouders. Als zij klaar was met werken haalde zij haar hond weer op. Met liet naast elkaar 2 opnames zien, van de vrouw en van de hond.
Zij ging niet werken, maar ging met een medewerker van het programma en de camera allemaal dingen in de stad doen. Er was gezegd tegen haar, dat ze zelf op enig moment kon zeggen, nu ga ik naar huis. Op een veel vroeger moment dan ander als zij werkte, zei zij, nu ga ik naar huis. Wat zagen we inmiddels van de hond? Al de tijd dat zij in de stad verbleef, lag de hond lekker op de bank, wat te doezelen. Exact op het moment dat zijn baasje zei, nu ga ik naar huis, sprong de hond op, werd wat nerveus en stond steeds voor het raam te kijken of ze er al aan kwam! Hoe kon de hond weten, dat zijn baasje eraan kwam? Je ziet ook honden en poezen, die opeens voor het raam gaan staan kijken, een tijdje voor de baas komt.
Je zou dus kunnen zeggen, dat deze dieren, nog een bepaald talent hebben, dat de mens hoe langer hoe meer heeft verloren, met het verliezen van het contact met de natuur. Alleen sommige mensen hebben die antenne nog, om dit soort signalen op te vangen. Het is mijzelf ook diverse keren opgevallen, dat iemand naar mij toekomt, gaat zitten, en mij ineens in het hoofd schiet wat hij/zij wil gaan zeggen. En met zekere regelmaat klopt het precies! En dat zijn dan beslist geen dingen, die je kon verwachten, of waar kort geleden nog over gesproken was. Overigens ben ik zelf een heel nuchter mens, en beslist niet zweverig ingesteld.

5. Wat natuurlijk vreemd blijft, is dat als inderdaad God de mens heeft geschapen, waarom heeft hij dan een dergelijk inferieur product geschapen? Je kunt geen afwijking of ziekte bedenken zo gek, of de mensen worden er door geteisterd. Ook hebben mensen veel hele nare karaktertrekken ingebouwd gekregen. Het is dus bijzonder vreemd, dat God eerst de mensen zou voorzien van heel veel rottige karaktertrekken, psychische afwijkingen, om ze dan op de dag des oordeels, naar de hel te sturen! Als je rottigheid in mensen stopt, hebzucht, egosme, 
blind fanatisme noem maar op, dan moet je ook niet raar opkijken dat het eruit komt. Natuurlijk vinden gelovigen dan weer zaken uit, om God vrij te pleiten en de schuld bij de mensen te leggen. De mens zou een vrije wil hebben, de mens zou getest worden etc. Maar hoe vrij is je wil, als je met hele vervelende karaktertrekken geboren bent? Een mens kan wel iets veranderen, maar zal nooit geheel tegen zijn karakter in kunnen gaan.
Zo ook, de hof van Eden. God had het fantastisch met de mensen voor, eet die muts van een Eva weer een appel van de boom van kennis, ondanks het verbod! Zie je het patroon? Er moet weer een verklaring worden gegeven, waarom God bijna 200000 jaar niets van zich heeft laten horen, toen de mensen zelf maar hun vele goden hadden bedacht, dus wordt gezegd, God was na die wandaad van Eva zo boos, dat hij het een hele tijd met de mens gehad had!
Maar, de vraag is natuurlijk waarom zou God karaktertrekken inbouwen, die Eva toch deed zwichten, maar vooral waarom weer iets verzonnen, waardoor het fout kan gaan? Waarom zit er zelfs in het paradijs  letterlijk!  weer ingebouwde addertjes onder het gras?





> [i]1 Ieder kind wordt geboren met de fitrah (natuurlijke aanleg om de eenheid van hun Heer te erkennen), het zijn zijn ouders die het later een Jood, Christen of Magir (vuuraanbidders) maken. ( Moeslim) 
> 
> In die zin heb je gelijk, dat omgeving ouders/land/school een rol kan spelen. Echter niet in alle gevallen, en zeker met de komst van vliegtuigen (meer reizen), het internet, en migratie wordt er wel gewisseld van geloofsovertuiging.
> 
> Hoe kun je dan op late leeftijd nog tot Godsbesef komen? 
> 
> Over het algemeen denk ik toch dat je daar voor open moet staan. Je kunt zoveel tekenen ontvangen, maar het steeds anders uitleggen. 
> 
> Geloof is in de meeste gevallen irrationeel. [/B]



Dat ieder kind wordt geboren met de fitrah is ook slechts een aanname.
Wat wel is bewezen, is dat hetgeen ouders kinderen in de eerste 15-18 inprenten en voorleven, voor bijna honderd procent bepalend is voor de wijze waarop het kind later in het leven zal staan. Niet alleen m.b.t. het inprenten van een godsdienst, of juist geen godsdienst, ook m.b.t. een levensvisie. Een kind uit een links gezin, zal vrijwel altijd links blijven. Een kind dat in een gezin opgeroeid dat zeer bewust is van de natuur en er als kind vaak op uittrok, zal dat later zelf ook doen.
Als jij in een athestisch gezin zou zijn opgevoed, dan zou je nu ook zeer waarschijnlijk athest zijn. Het is ook niet toevallig, dat vrijwel alle kinderen die in een moslimland worden geboren, ook moslim worden, terwijl kinderen die in een christelijk land worden geboren vrijwel allemaal christen worden.

Natuurlijk is er een klein percentage mensen, die als athest opgevoed, op latere leeftijd toch tot het geloof komt, of dat mensen van geloof veranderen. Dat ligt vaak aan de omstandigheden. Bij huwelijk kan men het geloof van de partner (gedwongen) aannemen.
Er zijn altijd onzekere mensen, die hun levenlang aan het zoeken zijn, en dan weer dit geloven en dan weer dat. Maar ook zie je het bij mensen die enorme klappen krijgen in hun leven, verliezen partner ernstige ziekte kinderen etc. en die dan die eeuwenoude behoefte krijgen aan steun van boven af. Je ziet het ook bij mensen die heel eenzaam zijn, of uitgekotst door de maatschappij omdat ze junk zijn, en dan ergens bij willen horen, mensen/opperwezen die ze steun geeft. 
Dat is wat jij noemt ervoor open willen staan. Ik noem het, je leven niet meer aankunnen, in de penarie zitten, en steun willen van bovenaf, of willen behoren bij een gemeenschap.
Als je al in die fase zit, dan zal je alles aangrijpen, om te zeggen, dat je een teken van boven hebt gehad. Mensen die niet in de problemen zitten en alles zelf aankunnen, zien bepaalde zaken ook, maar geven daar gewoon een verklaring voor, toeval, pech, geluk noem maar op!






> [i]Rationeel kan bijvoorbeeld door het bestuderen van de natuur. God is de Schepper van dit alles. Goed observeren en al snel kom je tot de conclusie dat er wel een Schepper aan te pas moet zijn gekomen.
> 
> 1a Een voorbeeld is de big bang.
> 
> Immanuel Kant stelde zich voor dat het universum eeuwig was en dat elke mogelijkheid alleen gerealiseerd kon worden binnen deze eeuwigheid. Met het aanbreken van de 19de eeuw werd het algemeen aangenomen dat het universum geen begin had en dat er geen moment van schepping was. Daarna kwam dit idee, vol passie overgenomen door dialectische materialisten als Karl Marx en Friedrich Engels, de 20ste eeuw binnen.
> 
> De ontdekking van de oerknal en het feit dat het heelal zich uitbreidt heeft zeer verstrekkende gevolgen. Immers het betekent het einde van het materialisme.
> 
> 
> ...



Je schrijft: 

Rationeel kan bijvoorbeeld door het bestuderen van de natuur. God is de Schepper van dit alles. Goed observeren en al snel kom je tot de conclusie dat er wel een Schepper aan te pas moet zijn gekomen. 

Hier maak je de fout die gelovigen nogal eens plegen te maken.
"God is de schepper van de natuur, goed observeren en je komt tot er wel een schepper aan te pas moet zijn gekomen."
Je uitgangspunt is dus al, God is de schepper van dit alles! Uit het feit dat de natuur mooi in elkaar zit, kan natuurlijk niet de conclusie worden getrokken dat God hiervoor verantwoordelijk is.

Men heeft in een laboratorium de oersoep nagebootst. Dat zijn de omstandigheden, zoals deze miljarden jaren geleden bestonden. Daar een elektrische lading doorheen gejaagd, gelijk aan blikseminslag, en zonder verdere toevoegingen gingen zich eiwitten vormen!
Eiwitten zijn onontbeerlijk voor organismes. TU Delft heeft al kans gezien kunstmatig atomen te maken, en zoals je weet is alles uit atomen opgebouwd. Het is derhalve heel goed mogelijk, dat vanuit dit kleine begin, zich zelfstandig, over miljarden jaren gezien, zich eerst hele primitieve eencellige organismes hebben gevormd, en vandaar uit via evolutie steeds ingenieuzere organismes.

Indien het universum dus wel een begin had, en niet eeuwig/statisch is zoals eerst gedacht werd, wie heeft dan die big bang veroorzaakt?

Antwoord: de Schepper! 

Ook hier weer, is dit slechts een aanname van gelovigen, die ook nog nooit bewezen is. Er is op enig moment een reactie gekomen, waardoor er sprake was van uitdijen, tot op dit moment weten we nog niet waarom dat gebeurde. Maar er zijn ook ongelukken gebeurd in kernreactoren, waar opeens kettingreacties plaatsvonden, die de mens niet of met pijn en moeite kon beheersen. Dat kan dus ook de oorzaak van de oerknal zijn geweest. Natuurlijk zullen gelovigen zeggen, dat dit wel heel toevallig is. Maar het is heel simpel, als het niet gebeurd was, was er geen heelal, het is wel gebeurd, dus is er een heelal. 
Bovendien, als God bestaat, wie heeft God veroorzaakt? En zeg nu niet, dat God er altijd is geweest, en zichzelf heeft geschapen, want ook dat is niet te bewijzen.
Dan dringt zich nog een andere vraag zich op. Er is dus een tijd geweest, dat het heelal er niet was. Het heelal was dus (volgens de gelovigen) nog niet geschapen. Dan was er toch ook geen schepper?!
Dan zou er op enig moment een opperwezen zijn gekomen, die dacht ik ga het heelal met alles er op en er aan scheppen. Wie of wat heeft deze schepper geschapen? Gelovigen zeggen, God is er altijd geweest. Maar zijn schepping dus niet. Wat deed God dan, als er nog niets was? Waarom zou er een opperwezen zijn, als er helemaal buiten het opperwezen niets is? 

Dan, dat de evolutie door vele mensen reeds zou zijn weerlegd. Nou nee, natuurlijk hebben gelovige mensen uit alle macht geprobeerd om de evolutietheorie onderuit te halen, maar daar zijn ze zeker niet in geslaagd. Opvallend daarbij is, dat in de werken van tegenstanders van de E.T. steeds weer enorme fouten staan. Steevast roepen ze dat het onzin is dat de mens van de aap afstamt, terwijl de E.T. dat nooit heeft beweert! Ook dat de evolutie door toeval tot stand is gekomen, ook dat beweert de E.T. dus beslist niet. Deze schrijvers gaan stellingen aanvallen, die de E.T. nooit heeft gedaan, en zeggen dan, zie je wel dat de E.T. onzin is!

Na intensieve studie, zal volkomen duidelijk zijn, dat als er een schepping bestaat er een Schepper moet zijn. 

Nee. Vast staat dat het heelal er is, maar het bewijs van het bestaan van een schepper/God is nog nooit geleverd. Van de E.T. en Oerknal daarentegen, zijn al heel veel beweringen wel wetenschappelijk bewezen.


Groet Therm

----------


## maartenn100

Beste Sneeuwwitje,

Ikzelf ben christelijk opgevoed, want mijn ouders waren zelf christelijk opgevoed door hun ouders . En sommige teksten uit de bijbel vind ik heel goed en kunnen mij even sterk inspireren als boeddhistische wijsheden, of Taostische inzichten. Maar ik gebruik ook altijd mijn verstand. 

Als er bvb. staat dat Jezus op water kon lopen, dan interpreteer ik dat eerder als iets dat niet zo belangrijk is uit die bijbel. Als er daarentegen staat dat 'je geen kwaad met kwaad mag vergelden' dan geloof ik . Als in de bijbel staat: "vergeef zoals ook Hij jou vergeeft", dan geloof ik daaruit, dat het belangrijk is dat je mensen kan vergeven, ookal hebben ze jou verdriet gedaan, gekwetst of wat dan ook.

Dus ik geloof vaak wel in een groot aantal richtlijnen die in de bijbel staan. (van de Koran weet ik het niet, omdat ik met een andere godsdienst ben grootgebracht).

Volgens mij is het belangrijkste dat je, respect hebbend voor wat je grootouders je meegaven, je verdiept in je eigen cultuur, maar het ook met je verstand doet, en niet zomaar alles eruit gelooft. En daarnaast kan je gelijkenissen met andere culturen zien door je in vanalles te verdiepen (Boeddhisme, humanisme, filosofie, taosme, Hindoesme, enz...)

Zodat je ziet dat alle mensen zochten naar manieren om goed met elkaar en de wereld om te gaan.

In de bijbel staan bvb. ook wrede zaken, maar dat is niet volgens De 
Geest van God, kan je figuurlijk zeggen. Waarmee je kan zeggen: eigenlijk gaat het telkens om Vrede, Broederschap met alle mensen enzovoort

Ik weet niet wat de Koran daarvan zegt, maar ik dacht, Sneeuwwitje, dat de Koran zegt dat Josua (Jezus) een profeet is en dat moslims Myriam (de moeder van Jezus) ook belangrijk vinden.

Dus volgens mij komt het zowel voor moslims, christenen als joden als humanisten erop neer dat je goed bent voor jezelf en anderen om er aan een goede maatschappij, een goeie wereld enzovoort te werken.

En dan 'geloof' ik wel. Op die manier geloof ik wel. Maar daarom ga ik niet onverstandig doen en zomaar geloven dat Jezus kon toveren, of vis in brood kon veranderen en wijn in water. Tovenaars bestaan niet, maar zijn boodschap aan de mensen was wel een goede boodschap, een heilbrengende boodschap en dus een 'heilige' boodschap.


Zo zie ik dat.
En God is eerder een symbool van mensen, volgens mij, die al het Goede symboliseert. Die de opbouwende krachten in de wereld symboliseert.
Terwijl Satan of de duivel het slechte, het kwaad of alle zondige gedragingen van mensen symboliseert. (zoals iemand doden, stelen, je vriend(in) verraden enz...)

Groets 
Maarten

----------


## Thermopylae

Goede avond Sneeuwwitje.

Dat uitleggen, hoe ingewikkeld DNA in elkaar zit, en dat daarom het bewijs is geleverd dat er wel een schepper moet bestaan, volgt dus het zelfde patroon, wordt het moeilijk, kunnen we wellicht nog niet alles verklaren, dan plakken we het etiket God erop!

DNA is de drager van de erfelijke informatie. 
We hebben heden ten dage te maken met ingewikkelde levende wezens. Dus zal de DNA ook ingewikkeld zijn. Het heelal bestaat echter ca 13,7 miljard jaar! De hedendaagse levende wezens hebben zich ontwikkeld, uit zeer primitieve eencellige organismes. De ontwikkeling tot de zeer gecompliceerde wezens die we nu kennen heeft miljarden jaren geduurd. Derhalve zijn zeer gecompliceerde zaken, waaronder de dna niet zomaar pats boem er ineens geweest, maar ook in de loop van miljarden jaren steeds verder geperfectioneerd.

Die kansberekeningen, zeggen niet zo veel. Alles dat in principe kan gebeuren, zal op enig moment gebeuren. Zeker als daar 13,7 miljard jaar de tijd voor is! Het is gebeurd, want mens en dier bestaan.

----------


## ronald

> _Geplaatst door Tomas_ 
> *Ik heb dat ook altijd vreemd gevonden, aangezien ik zelf deze ervaring zo ongeveer heb ondergaan. Dat niet iedereen tot dezelfde conclusie komt, ligt natuurlijk aan het individu zelf, maar kan -denk ik- ook wel eens aan de opvoeding/scholing liggen. Als je een kind opvoed in een bepaalde geloofsleer en het in die traditie ook enige basis kennis van andere religies bijbrengt, als onderdeel van de leer, zeg maar. Dus je brengt je kinderen niet alle kennis van een andere religie bij, maar die kennis om het als verkeerd te kunnen beoordelen vanuit de eigen religie. Op die wijze behoud je je kinderen langer en beter aan je eigen geloofsleer. Je bereidt ze als het ware voor op de cultuur-shock die je beschrijft.. 
> 
> Dit speelt trouwens echt niet alleen bij moslims, maar ook bij joden en misschien nog wel meer bij christenen. Maar dat is de enige verklaring die ik kan geven als adolecenten blijven volharden in een geloof, ondanks de scholing en in het bezit van een gezond stel hersenen. Als dat laatste ontbreekt, houd natuurlijk alles op.*



De pedagogisch- didactische opvatting 
die het Jodendom heeft over opvoeding 
en leren is over het algemeen een 
permanente en over het jonge kind in 
het bijzonder een standvastige. Een 
persoon bouwt vanuit zichzelf een 
sterke persoonlijkheid op dat later 
tegen een stootje kan. De opvoeding 
binnen de religie is niet anders. Er 
wordt een duidelijke basis gevormd 
waarop gebouwd wordt en waaruit verder "gewerkt" kan worden. Binnen de orthodoxie is er geen kind dat met 3 jaar niet begint te lezen. Vanuit de joodse kennis en vooral joods denken die via de mondelinge leer worden systemen gelegd hoe bepaalde denk- en deductiestrategieen werken en hoe ze toe te passen. Het is een constant proces van afvragen en antwoorden zoeken naar het absolute. Je zou op deze wijze ook andere geloven kunnen "scannen". Zo is in de mondelinge leer al veel hierover beschreven want het onderwerp is niet van vandaag. Geenszins voorbereidend op een of andere cultuurshock want de onderwerpen zijn allang aan de orde gekomen. Dit wil aan de andere kant ook weer niet zeggen dat alles al vast staat. Elk contact is een unieke. Zo zou je vanuit het Jodendom als adolecent zijnde de leer van Spinoza of weet ik wie kunnen analyseren. Ik verzeker je dat je je eigen hersenen moet gebruiken.

----------


## ronald

> _Geplaatst door Snowwhite_ 
> *Ronald en Rinjea 
> 
> Doen jullie ook mee aan de 5 vragen?
> 
> 1 Je gaat er alsnog vanuit dat God niet bestaat, maar je sluit het niet helemaal uit.
> 2 Je weet niet wat er na de dood gebeurt.
> 3 Je weet niet exact het doel is van het bestaan op aarde.
> 4 Je hebt geen verklaring voor paranormale verschijnselen.
> ...


1. Nee, ik ga er wel van uit.
2. Wel, maar interesseer me er niet zo voor.
3. Wel.
4. Wel, maar niet van alle. Is wel op te zoeken.
5. Wel, naast het bestaan van Gd.

----------


## Rourchid

> _Geplaatst door At Ayt_
> *
> de topic van contradictio was geloof ik over het gebruik van medicijnen toch? ze is een goede aanwinst voor het forum.. is eigenzinnig, bijt van d'r af en is zelfbewust in haar geloof.. jammer dat ze hier zo weinig komt.. 
> *


Ik ben het vaak niet eens met haar, maar aan de andere kant kan ik ook wel weer met haar lachen.
Zelf heeft ze ook meerdere keren aangegeven dat ze er goed ziek van wordt dat terwijl ze probeert uit te leggen aan haar moslims hoe zij haar eigen weg wenst te zoeken, tegelijkertijd allerlei islam-bashers haar een mes in de rug proberen steken. 

edit : de topic ging idd over medicijnen



> _Geplaatst door At Ayt_
> *
> toen ik hier kwam in de zomer van 2006 was het erg rustig maar er waren wel meer moslims aanwezig dan nu en er waren af en toe stevige discussies tussen moslims onderling.. nu is het, zoals je ook al opmerkte, een zeldzaamheid om zulke discussies aan te treffen.. 
> het verbaast me wel want het islamforum op marokko.nl is vergeleken met hiero razend druk.
> *


Op marokko.nl deel kom ik ook wel eens om groene puntjes uit te delen. Met Vasten helemaal gezellig daaro en dan wil ik wel eens meeprikken .

Dit forum heeft vergeleken met marokko.nl de status om er te zijn voor de wat beter opgeleiden maar wat niet-moslims betreft valt dat nogal tegen.
Neem bijvoorbeeld de zendeling(e) rinjea die de opdracht gekregen heeft om hier een moslim te vinden die niet zo sterk in zijn/haar schoenen staat en dan vervolgens te bekeren. 
Het gevolg van deze opdracht is dat in bijvoorbeeld in de draad over al-Buraq iedere moslim afzonderlijk bevraagd wordt over het al dan niet waar zijn van al-Buraq. 
Geef je dan als antwoord ja (met toelichting) dan maakt dit niet uit, want deze zendeling(e) leest het antwoord niet eens en gaat doodgemoedereerd weer verder met het bevragen van de volgende moslim. 
Als aan het eind van de rondvraag blijkt dat er geen moslim te vinden is om te bekeren, wordt altijd standaard het begin van het Evangelie van Johannes (zonder bronvermelding) als een soort toverspreuk op het forum geplempt.

Het vervelende van dit soort 'routines' is dat een draad feitelijk onleesbaar wordt, zeker voor een derde en dit kun je ook zeggen over deze draad. 
Het gaat om de vraag "Waarom geloof je in God" maar er wordt ons Moslims in de mond gelegd dat wij zouden beweren dat de Koran het bestaan zou bewijzen van Allah SWT. Vervolgens wordt er weer (tevergeefs) geprobeerd te bewijzen dat de Koran fouten bevat en dat de Koran als een cultuur-historisch document beschouwd moet worden. 
En de _Soenna_ schijnt door een aantal prikkers al helemaal weggedacht te zijn. 



> _Geplaatst door At Ayt_
> *
> ja dat je het gevoel hebt om in de beklaagdenbank te zitten ervaar ik ook zo.. normaal gesproken is het best leuk om aan niet-moslims uit te leggen hoe bepaalde geloofszaken in elkaar steken maar de lol verdwijnt als sneeuw voor de zon zodra je in de bklaagdenbank wordt geduwd.. alsof je als moslim je moet verontschuldigen dat je hier op een islamforum positief bent over de islam..
> *


Eind 2006 was er een spontane actie om NVVD te laten voor wat het is en iedereen verdween toen naar WSDB. Het beheer heeft indertijd wel iets gedaan aan prikkers die alleen genteresseerd zijn in haatzaaien en ook in 'Islam en meer' is er schoonmaak (bans e.d.) opruiming gehouden. Maar nu is het weer even waardeloos als eerst en alweer minder moslims.

Ook niet leuk is dat er heleboel werk in het niets verdwijnt. Als je in de directory Hadieth rechtsonderaan "Laatste 30 dagen" verandert in "Laatste jaar" en je klikt op "ga", dan kun je vaststellen wat er allemaal voor inspanningen geleverd worden om goede voorlichtring over de islam te kunnen geven aan niet-moslims. 
Alleen gebeurt er niets met alle informatie . Want het enige waar alle draden (ongeacht het onderwerp) kennelijk voor dienen, is om keer op keer antwoord te geven op allerlei simplistische beschuldigingen rechtstreeks afkomstig van gekende anti-islam websites.

----------


## Rourchid

> _Geplaatst door maartenn100_
> *
> Ten eerste weet ik niet zeker of god bestaat of niet bestaat. Ik ben agnost en zeg: ik weet het niet, maar ik hoop het, en ik hoop vooral dat Hij een vredelievende God is, maar geen straffende" (wat volgens Jezus zo zou zijn (niet oog om oog, maar vergevingsgezind, na erkenning van berouw als je iets fouts zou gedaan hebben). 
> *


Matthes 25
41 - Dan zal Hij zeggen ook tot degenen, die ter linker hand zijn: Gaat weg van Mij, gij vervloekten, in het eeuwige vuur, hetwelk den duivel en zijn engelen bereid is.



> _Geplaatst door maartenn100_
> *
> Dus voor een verstandig man of vrouw volstaat dit begrijpelijke antwoord niet om hem of haar te overtuigen of hem te doen 'geloven' in jouw definitie van God.
> *


"verstandig" is normatief (c.q. moraliserend) --> negentiende eeuwse denken (moraal filosofie).

----------


## Rourchid

> _Geplaatst door Snowwhite_
> *
> De evolutieleer is door vele mensen weerlegd, en Rourchid heeft daar wat links over geplaatst.
> *


*Een wiskundige kan NOOIT in Darwin's theorien geloven.*

_Mathematisch oogpunt:_ Idealiter zijn er genoeg voorbeelden aan de hand waarvan een vermoeden gecontroleerd kan worden. Deze voorbeelden zijn vaak genoeg om niet-wiskundigen te overtuigen. Zo is de Riemann-hypothese, volgens velen het grootste der grote vermoedens, met behulp van computers voor de eerste anderhalf biljoen gevallen gecontroleerd. Dat zijn 1.500.000.000.000 positieve aanwijzingen. Wie kan dan nog aan de geldigheid twijfelen? Maar echte wiskundigen nemen daar geen genoegen mee. Zij willen weten waarom het vermoeden waar is en dt kan alleen een *sluitend bewijs* hun vertellen. 

_Evolutie theorie oogpunt:_  Hij onderbouwt zijn bevlogen betoog op heldere wijze met uitvoerige informatie uit *experimenteel onderzoek* . Het everyone in de titel is vooral bedoeld om aan te geven dat de evolutietheorie allerlei wetenschapsgebieden indringend raakt en dus voor iedereen belangrijk is. Wilson meent dan ook terecht dat een cursus evolutietheorie voor iedereen een prominente plaats verdient in het curriculum van allerlei academische opleidingen. Hij stelt dat voor het begrijpen van de biologische complexiteit nauwkeurig en vaak moeizaam experimenteel werk, naast een gedegen theoretisch kader, nodig is. De ID-gedachte (Intelligent Design) is in zijn ogen onwetenschappelijk en ontbeert een theoretische onderbouwing. Het is vooral een gemakzuchtige manier om te ontsnappen aan de moeilijke vragen die de complexiteit van de natuur oproept. 

redits to Djiniouzz

N.B. 
The Discovery of Non-Euclidean Geometry (a.k.a. The Riemann-Treshold in Modern Philosophy) : 
http://www.maroc.nl/forums/showthrea...74#post3492674

----------


## Charlus

> _Geplaatst door Rourchid_ 
> *<...>Een wiskundige kan NOOIT in Darwin's theorien geloven.<...>*


Of bovenstaande nu klopt of niet klopt: niemand hoeft in Darwin zijn theorie te geloven. Hij was geen profeet of verlosser. Zolang de theorie zich praktisch bruikbaar betoont en niet eenduidig kan worden weerlegd, is er niets aan de hand en kan/zal hij gebruikt worden. Creationisme is geen alternatief.

NB.
Gelijkspoors: een wiskundige kan NOOIT in god geloven.

----------


## Tomas

> _Geplaatst door ronald_ 
> Ik verzeker je dat je je eigen hersenen moet gebruiken.


Dat denkt Snowhite ook te doen. Vanuit haar opvoeding. Ze denkt ook voldoende kennis te hebben van andere religies. Dat ze daar voor openstaat. Maar DIT is precies wat ik bedoel. Misschien zie je wat ik bedoel wel bij haar?

----------


## ronald

> _Geplaatst door Tomas_ 
> *Dat denkt Snowhite ook te doen. Vanuit haar opvoeding. Ze denkt ook voldoende kennis te hebben van andere religies. Dat ze daar voor openstaat. Maar DIT is precies wat ik bedoel. Misschien zie je wat ik bedoel wel bij haar?*


Het is moeilijk iemand anders zijn visie te doorgronden, verifieren, toetsen aan een algemene toetsbestand en er wel of niet iets over te zeggen. Vanuit je eigen religie kun je natuurlijk heel gemakkelijk "eigen kennis" er tegenover zetten en denkend daarmee de ander zijn visie te hebben gebroken. Wanneer ik een opvatting van een andere religie tegen het joodse licht houd, dan ben ik snel klaar. De vraag is natuurlijk Moet ik dat zo nodig? Wat wil ik ermee aantonen? Is het niet beter dat te laten wat men zelf vindt? Ik denk het wel. Wanneer er een discussie ontstaat over bv "monotheisme" dan kun je elkaars standpunten naast elkaar zetten en kijken wat de overeenkomsten zijn. Valt alles binnen "de wet" dan is er niets aan de hand. Vind je dat iets van de ander niet onder jouw wet valt, dan heb je een meningsverschil waar je alleen over kunt praten zonder te overhalen of overstemmen. Je moet dus goed in je achterhoofd houden dat het ging over een vergelijking met "jouw wet". Niet een fenomenologische, universele wet. Om de discussie helder te blijven voeren is het beter eerst het "fenomenologische" van het monotheisme te bepalen en het daaraan te toetsen. Verschillen zullen altijd blijven maar je kunt met die van de ander in ieder geval leven.
Een ander verhaal wordt het wanneer ik, ik zal het maar bij mezelf houden, in een duscussie wordt getrokken dat mijn visie niet deugt. In dat geval kan, moet en ben ik ook geneigd mijn eigen visie er tegenover te stellen en daarmee te strijden. Wil een wedstrijd dan spelen we sportief en accepteren en op zijn minst respecteren we elkaar, wil je een gevecht dan kan je die ook krijgen. Dan gaan we tot de bodem. Als ik als orthodox Jood wordt aangevallen met dat "men" de wet niet hoeft te houden omdat toch niemand dat kan, dan strijd ik met die wet terug. Wanneer ik wordt overgehaald mijn geloof te verlaten om over te gaan naar een andere (degene die mij dat voorstelt) dan gebruik ik de wet om aan te tonen dat dat fout is.
Ik vind Snowhite gelukkig in haar religie en heel geduldig haar religie uitleggend en waarom mag zij haar enthousiastme niet tonen? Ook al maakt zij gebruik van kennis van anderen die haar voor zijn gegaan. Ik denk niet dat zij haar geloof bij de ander wil opleggen. Als tegenstander lijkt het als drukkend op je af komend. De kunst is dan jezelf op een afstand binnen je eigen wet te houden en te voelen en zo wordt een discussie interessant zonder dat ik voel dat het bedreigend is. De ander behoort dat te respecteren.

----------


## maartenn100

Ronald, ik weet niet tegen wie je hebt en wie niet, maar voor mij mag bvb. Snowwhite enthousiast zijn over haar religie. 
En hopelijk leidt het werkelijk tot meer vrede, broederschap ,een betere wereld enzovoort. Want dat is toch het doel van een religie?


Weet je hoe ik dat zie, dat 'belonen en straffen door God'?

Wie haat zaait, oogst haat
Wie broederlijkheid en respect zaait, zal dat ook oogsten.



Want dat is een patroon of gewoonte in je gedrag dat op de duur een automatisme wordt als je steeds maar vijandig doet of negatief denkt of roddelt of wat dan ook. Maar in positieve zin ook. Als je vaak goede dingen doet, wordt ook dat een automatisme, en zal je dat ook terugkrijgen uit je omgeving.

En in die zin klopt De Schrift, wanneer er gezegd wordt dat het goede zichzelf beloont en het kwade ook. Zo moet je dat volgens mij interpreteren, maar niet letterlijk alsdat God zal straffen. 

_Alles wat je doet keert gewoon naar je terug._ 


In die optiek moet 'belonen en bestraffen door God' worden gezien volgens mij.

----------


## naimagh

> _Geplaatst door Tomas_ 
> *Jij gelooft niet dat allah geschapen is. Ergo: Jij gelooft ook niet in een schepper. Jij gelooft zo vreselijk veel niet, je gelooft bijna net zoveel niet als ik.*



Tomas, Wil je mij aub uitleggen hoe god zichzelf geschapen heeft welk drugs gebruik jij. Afblijven van die drug het tast mega je hersens cellen aan.

God / Allah IS schepper van de helelen en de aarde.

Mega moeilijk die logica van jouw.

----------


## Jawehisback

Er is er maar 1. En dat is de mens zelf. Jullie/wij hebben een zogenaamd hemels figuur geschapen, om een ander mens te kunnen onderdrukken, wij noemen dat religie in de naam van".......".
Pak een ieder religieus boek en wat lees je als eerste?
God en de andere benoemden: schiep de mens naar zijn evenbeeld, dus: wij zijn God en/of de andere benoemden, in de 3 verschillende boeken.
De mens handelt echter niet meer naar zijn natuur en/of gevoel en de meeste zullen de ander dan ook als minderwaardig zien. Maak hier boeken over en je hebt macht. Wij doden in de naam van "......".
Maar wat weten wij van binnen in ons hart en wat staat er in alle boeken?
Gij zult niet doden!
Maar we luisteren naar een zogenaamde geleerde en ziedaar, we doden ons zelf, wij doden God en/of de ander genoemde.
Geloof in jezelf en de andere mens en je zal God ontmoeten (of die ander genoemde).

----------


## Snowwhite

Bedankt voor jullie reacties, ook Ronald bedankt.

Over vraag 1 heb ik nog wel het een en ander te melden maar misschien later...........

Ik ga ondertussen even door. 

2 leven na de dood

Graf  wederopstanding  oordeel  hemel of hel

6:29. En zij (de ongelovigen) zeggen: "Er is niets dan ons leven van deze wereld en wij kunnen niet worden opgewekt." 

44:34. Deze mensen (de ongelovigen) zeggen: 
44:35. "Het is slechts onze enige dood want wij zullen niet worden opgewekt. 

Ook hier denk ik dat atheisten de zaken omdraaien. Het is volkomen onacceptabel voor mij, dat iemand als hitler gewoon met zijn dood overal aan ontkomt, qua straf.

Met een beetje nadenken kun je inzien dat het seculiere rechtssysteem niet onfeilbaar is, en dat het recht niet altijd zegeviert. Laatst zag ik nog op Nova iemand die op grond van DNA onderzoek door Nederlanders vrijgesproken is, maar die JARENLANG vast heeft gezeten in Amerika (Tim Masters).

Religie daarentegen, geeft een eerlijk concept van rechtsspraak, daar waar iemand zijn straf heeft ontlopen in het leven, ontvangt het in het hiernamaals en vice versa.

Idem met beloning.

Bovendien weet je met het atheistische denkbeeld nooit exact wat goed is en wat kwaad. Wie bepaalt dat immers? Wetten veranderen continu, wat vandaag toegestaan is, is morgen verboden.

Daarentegen is het concept van goed en kwaad door de eeuwen heen door de profeten en boodschappers verkondigt.

Duidelijk is toch een universele samenhang: bijvoorbeeld geen overspel, niet stelen, die door alle religies worden aangehangen.

Het allerbelangrijkste in de islam:

Het aanbidden van God alleen zonder partners aan Hem toe te schrijven.

4:116. Allah vergeeft niet dat iets met Hem vereenzelvigd wordt en Hij zal, buiten dat, vergeven wie Hij wil. En wie iets met Allah vereenzelvigt, is inderdaad ver afgedwaald.

Misverstand. (*Dit is niet om de bijbel aan te vallen* , maar om een misverstand uit de weg te ruimen)

Vaak wordt gedacht de de God van de koran wraakzuchtig zou zijn in tegenstelling tot de God van de bijbel. Maarten noemde al zoiets. Ik ben gaan zoeken in de diverse bijbel en koran zoekmachines op het engelse woord forgiveness.

Hier mijn mini huis tuin en keuken experimentje van vandaag.......

Drie opmerkingen vooraf:

1 Je hebt natuurlijk 3 soorten vergeving:

Vergeving tussen mensen onderling
Vergeving vragen aan God
Vergeving van God aan de mens

2 De bijbel bevat ongeveer 10 keer zoveel woorden als de Koran, dus eigenlijk zou je de resultaten van de koran moeten vertienvoudigen ten opzichte van de resultaten van de bijbel. 

3 Ik heb zomaar wat zoekmachines gezocht via google.com zowel bijbel als koran, zonder te denken aan gunstige resultaten mijner zijds.

Okay nu de resultaten, check this out!!!!

Koran M Khan translation  forgiveness  76 hits http://www.searchtruth.com/search.ph...arch=1&start=0

Koran Yusuf Ali translation  forgiveness  77 hits http://www.searchtruth.com/search.ph...earch_word=all

Koran  forgiveness  72 hits - http://www.thenoblequran.com/sps/nbq/nq.cfm?scn=scr

Koran  forgiveness  82 hits - http://www.usc.edu/cgi-bin/msasearch 

Bijbel NKJV  forgiveness  8 hits - http://www.olivetree.com/cgi-bin/EnglishBible.htm

Bijbel NASB forgiveness  18 hits - http://www.olivetree.com/cgi-bin/EnglishBible.htm

Bijbel New international version  forgiveness - 15 hits - http://www.biblegateway.com/quicksea...&qs_version=31

Bijbel New American standard bible  forgiveness  20 hits http://www.biblegateway.com/quicksea...&qs_version=49

Bijbel King James version  forgiveness  8 hits -http://www.biblegateway.com/quicksearch/?quicksearch=forgiveness&qs_version=9

Op gezag van Aboe Hurairah(Moge Allah tevreden met hem zijn), die gezegd heeft,dat de Boodschapper van Allah(Moge hij de zegeningen en vrede van Allah krijgen) zei:

Toen Allah het bevel tot de schepping gaf,deed Hij een plechtige belofte door in Zijn boek dat bij Hem is te schrijven: *Mijn genade zal over mijn wraak zegevieren.* 

Dit is overgeleverd door Moeslim(ook iu Al-Boehari, an-Nasai en Ibn Maadjah).

3 het doel van het leven

Integenstelling tot wat Maarten hier beweert, is er wel degelijk een vers in de koran die dit onderwerp behandelt:

En Ik (Allah) heb de djinn en de mens geschapen slechts dat zij Mij zullen aanbidden.(Soerah adh-Dhariyat: 56)

----------


## Snowwhite

Een hele goedemorgen,




> _Geplaatst door Thermopylae_ 
> *
> 
> Bovendien, als God bestaat, wie heeft God veroorzaakt? En zeg nu niet, dat God er altijd is geweest, en zichzelf heeft geschapen, want ook dat is niet te bewijzen.
> Dan dringt zich nog een andere vraag zich op. Er is dus een tijd geweest, dat het heelal er niet was. Het heelal was dus (volgens de gelovigen) nog niet geschapen. Dan was er toch ook geen schepper?!
> Dan zou er op enig moment een opperwezen zijn gekomen, die dacht ik ga het heelal met alles er op en er aan scheppen. Wie of wat heeft deze schepper geschapen?*


Ik zal proberen dit duidelijk te maken. 
De big bang moet door iets veroorzaakt zijn. Dat noem je causaliteit. Het is onmogelijk met de oersoep theorie ons prachtige universum te verklaren.

Stel we noemen degene die de oerknal veroorzaakte God. God heeft de bing bang veroorzaakt. Maar wie heeft God dan geschapen? Er kan geen ander God zijn die God weer heeft geschapen.

Conclusie God was de eerste en niet geschapen.

Hij is de eerste:

57: 3. Hij is de Eerste en de Laatste, de Zich Manifesterende en de Verborgene, en Hij heeft kennis van alle dingen.

Hij is niet geschapen:

112. Zuiverheid van Geloof (Al-Ichlaas)

In naam van Allah, de Barmhartige, de Genadevolle. 

1. Zeg: "Allah is de Enige. 
2. Allah is zichzelf genoeg, Eeuwig. 
*3. Hij verwekte niet, noch werd Hij verwekt.*  4. En niemand is Hem in enig opzicht gelijk."





> _Geplaatst door Thermopylae_ 
> *
> Gelovigen zeggen, God is er altijd geweest. Maar zijn schepping dus niet. Wat deed God dan, als er nog niets was? Waarom zou er een opperwezen zijn, als er helemaal buiten het opperwezen niets is?*


We zien hier bij 

112:2 Allah is zichzelf genoeg, Eeuwig. 

Allah is zichzelf genoeg. Hij heeft dus de schepping niet nodig, andersom wel, de schepping heeft Hem nodig, want alles staat onder Zijn bevel:

57:1. Wat er ook in de hemelen en op aarde is, verheerlijkt Allah; Hij is de Almachtige, de Alwijze. 
57:2. Van Hem is het koninkrijk der hemelen en der aarde. Hij doet sterven en leven en Hij heeft macht over alle dingen. 

En dat is dus het antwoord op jouw vraag waarom er een opperwezen zou zijn, terwijl er helemaal buiten het opperwezen niets is.

Moge Allah SWT mijn fouten vergeven Amien

----------


## Charlus

> _Geplaatst door Snowwhite_ 
> *<...>
> 6:29. En zij (de ongelovigen) zeggen: "Er is niets dan ons leven van deze wereld en wij kunnen niet worden opgewekt." 
> 
> 44:34. Deze mensen (de ongelovigen) zeggen: 
> 44:35. "Het is slechts onze enige dood want wij zullen niet worden opgewekt. 
> 
> Ook hier denk ik dat atheisten de zaken omdraaien. Het is volkomen onacceptabel voor mij, dat iemand als hitler gewoon met zijn dood overal aan ontkomt, qua straf.<...>*


Sinds wanneer is de koran officiel woordvoerder van "de athesten"? Welke zaken draaien ze om?
Je weet helemaal niet wat er met Hitler is gebeurd na zijn dood, ook niet als je gelooft. Een reden voor jou om te geloven is de zekerheid dat sommige van je medemensen hun wat jou betreft terechte straf niet zullen ontlopen na de dood?



> <...>
> Bovendien weet je met het atheistische denkbeeld nooit exact wat goed is en wat kwaad. Wie bepaalt dat immers? Wetten veranderen continu, wat vandaag toegestaan is, is morgen verboden.
> 
> Daarentegen is het concept van goed en kwaad door de eeuwen heen door de profeten en boodschappers verkondigt.
> 
> Duidelijk is toch een universele samenhang: bijvoorbeeld geen overspel, niet stelen, die door alle religies worden aangehangen.<...>


Grappig dat je overspel noemt. Wist je dat volgens de koran seks met slavinnen geen overspel is en dus toegestaan? Zo kan ik het ook.
Over de universaliteit van geen overspel, niet stelen etc.: inderdaad. Zo universeel dat deze richtlijnen in alle samenlevingen door alle tijden heen voorkomen. Zodra mensen een gemeenschap vormen, is het nodig dat iedereen zich houdt aan bepaalde regels. Niet stelen en mensen op straat niet zomaar de hersens mogen inslaan, zijn goede om mee te beginnen. Ook met louter gezond verstand ontstaan zulke regels. Die universaliteit, ook buiten religies om, is juist een ondersteuning van de gedachte dat religies mensenwerk zijn.

----------


## Charlus

> _Geplaatst door Snowwhite_ 
> *<...>
> 112:2 Allah is zichzelf genoeg, Eeuwig. 
> 
> Allah is zichzelf genoeg. Hij heeft dus de schepping niet nodig,<...>*


Dus hoort de schepping niet te bestaan. Anders gezegd: het bestaan van de schepping is in tegenspraak met 112:2.

----------


## Thermopylae

> _Geplaatst door Snowwhite_ 
> *Een hele goedemorgen,
> 
> 
> Ik zal proberen dit duidelijk te maken. 
> De big bang moet door iets veroorzaakt zijn. Dat noem je causaliteit. Het is onmogelijk met de oersoep theorie ons prachtige universum te verklaren.
> 
> Stel we noemen degene die de oerknal veroorzaakte God. God heeft de bing bang veroorzaakt. Maar wie heeft God dan geschapen? Er kan geen ander God zijn die God weer heeft geschapen.
> 
> ...


112:2 Allah is zichzelf genoeg, Eeuwig. 

Allah is zichzelf genoeg. Hij heeft dus de schepping niet nodig, andersom wel, de schepping heeft Hem nodig, want alles staat onder Zijn bevel:

57:1. Wat er ook in de hemelen en op aarde is, verheerlijkt Allah; Hij is de Almachtige, de Alwijze. 
57:2. Van Hem is het koninkrijk der hemelen en der aarde. Hij doet sterven en leven en Hij heeft macht over alle dingen. 

En dat is dus het antwoord op jouw vraag waarom er een opperwezen zou zijn, terwijl er helemaal buiten het opperwezen niets is.

Moge Allah SWT mijn fouten vergeven Amien [/B][/QUOTE]


Goede middag Sneeuwwitje.
Dank voor je antwoorden.

Volgens mij echter is hier sprake van een verklaring, en niet de verklaring. Het is een verklaring gegeven door de koran. Of de koran al dan niet van God is gegeven, is nooit bewezen. Dus blijven we zitten met het punt, als je koranverzen gebruikt, je wat te bewijzen is gebruikt (koran van God gegeven) om iets (het bestaan van God) te bewijzen.
Wat je dus doet, is alles bewijzen vanuit een voor de gelovige vaststaand gegeven, dat God bestaat.
Je schrijft ook, dat je je niet kan voorstellen, dat al dat mooie wat er nu op aarde is, begonnen is met die oersoep. Die redenering hoor je veel van gelovigen. Zij vinden het verhaal, dat alles is begonnen met hele primitieve eencellige organismes, die in miljarden jaren zich hebben ontwikkeld eerst tot zeedieren waaruit later landdieren zijn voortgekomen, echt belachelijk, en wel heel ver gezocht. Maar je kunt hetzelfde zeggen over de schepping van God. Het heelal heeft dus niet altijd bestaan. Maar God zou wel altijd hebben bestaan. Hoe moet je je dat voorstellen? Er is een opperwezen, en verder niets. Maar op enig moment besluit hij dan een heelal te gaan scheppen? Is dat ook niet wat ongeloofwaardig? Een opperwezen die ongelofelijk lang er helemaal alleen is? Om wat te doen? Bovendien, als het heelal geschapen is, waarom kan God er dan wel altijd zijn geweest? Dan moet die toch ook geschapen zijn, maar door wie? Voor gelovigen is het natuurlijk simpel, zij hebben met de paplepel ingegoten gekregen, dat God er altijd was etc., maar als je daar gewoon objectief over nadenkt, dan is het allemaal niet zo voor de hand liggend. Bovendien is het bestaan van God nooit bewezen, maar is van de oerknal en vooral E.T. al veel wetenschappelijk bewezen. Maar bovendien moet je goed bedenken, dat er tussen het eerste begin met die zeer eenvoudige organismes en de flora en faunua die we nu kennen, een enorme tijdspanne voorbij gegaan van miljarden jaren!
Zoals ik al schreef, is n onstabiele atoom al genoeg om een kettingreactie in gang te zetten; de oerknal?

Groet Therm

----------


## maartenn100

Beste Snowwhite,


Weet je hoe ik dat zie, dat 'belonen en straffen door God'?

Wie haat zaait, oogst haat
Wie broederlijkheid en respect zaait, zal dat ook oogsten.

Dus als je goed doet, dan ontmoet je goed.
Als je 'zondige' zaken doet, ontmoet je ook soortgelijke mensen en gebeurtenissen en 'straft God' je metaforisch gesproken.

Maw, in de bijbel staan zaken (over de koran weet ik het niet) die vooral heilzaam zijn in de omgang met familie, vrienden, kennissen en mensen in het algemeen.

Maw, het leven zelf zal belonend zijn, als je moreel een aantal richtlijnen volgt. Daar wordt je een goed mens van, kan je zeggen.


Want gedragingen worden een gewoonte dat op de duur een automatisme wordt als je steeds maar vijandig doet of negatief denkt of roddelt of wat dan ook. Het wordt een deel van je persoonlijkheid en komt ook op ongewilde en onbewaakte momenten tot uiting.
Maar in positieve zin ook. Als je vaak goede dingen doet, wordt ook dat een automatisme, en zal je dat ook terugkrijgen uit je omgeving.

En in die zin klopt De Schrift, wanneer er gezegd wordt dat het goede zichzelf beloont en het kwade ook. Zo moet je dat volgens mij interpreteren, maar niet letterlijk alsdat God zal straffen. 

_Alles wat je doet keert gewoon naar je terug._ 


In die optiek moet 'belonen en bestraffen door God' worden gezien volgens mij.


En over vergeving. 
Er is meer een soort vergeving die volgens mij cht kan, en dat is die tussen mensen.
Want God (of de duivel) zit in mensen, en nergens anders. 

Dat is de symboliek, Snowwhite (volgens mij) van hoe je God en Duivel kan zien. Niet als echt bestaande figuren, maar als symbolen voor opbouwende of destructieve manieren van omgaan met mensen en de wereld.

Snowwhite, God en de duivel zijn dus een 'geestelijke realiteit', maar geen materile realiteit. Geen objectieve realiteit, maar _'een beleving'_ van mensen.

God is de door mensen gecrerde leer van Het Goede in een wereld die eigenlijk op zichzelf zinloos, vol geweld, sterven en dood is.

God staat daarentegen voor hoop, liefde, perspectief, kracht, positieve initiatieven, aandacht voor het kleine en dat Groots vinden. Enz...

Het is een eeuwenoude wijsheid van mensen over wat heilbrengend is voor de wereld en wat niet.

Dat is hoe ik het zie. 

Groetn
Maarten

----------


## Thermopylae

> _Geplaatst door Snowwhite_ 
> *Een hele goedemorgen,
> 
> 
> 
> Ik zal proberen dit duidelijk te maken. 
> De big bang moet door iets veroorzaakt zijn. Dat noem je causaliteit. Het is onmogelijk met de oersoep theorie ons prachtige universum te verklaren.
> 
> Stel we noemen degene die de oerknal veroorzaakte God. God heeft de bing bang veroorzaakt. Maar wie heeft God dan geschapen? Er kan geen ander God zijn die God weer heeft geschapen.
> ...



Goede middag Sneeuwwitje.
Dank voor je antwoorden.

Volgens mij echter is hier sprake van een verklaring, en niet de verklaring. Het is een verklaring gegeven door de koran. Of de koran al dan niet van God is gegeven, is nooit bewezen. Dus blijven we zitten met het punt, als je koranverzen gebruikt, je wat te bewijzen is gebruikt (koran van God gegeven) om iets (het bestaan van God) te bewijzen.
Wat je dus doet, is alles bewijzen vanuit een voor de gelovige vaststaand gegeven, dat God bestaat.
Je schrijft ook, dat je je niet kan voorstellen, dat al dat mooie wat er nu op aarde is, begonnen is met die oersoep. Die redenering hoor je veel van gelovigen. Zij vinden het verhaal, dat alles is begonnen met hele primitieve eencellige organismes, die in miljarden jaren zich hebben ontwikkeld eerst tot zeedieren waaruit later landdieren zijn voortgekomen, echt belachelijk, en wel heel ver gezocht. Maar je kunt hetzelfde zeggen over de schepping van God. Het heelal heeft dus niet altijd bestaan. Maar God zou wel altijd hebben bestaan. Hoe moet je je dat voorstellen? Er is een opperwezen, en verder niets. Maar op enig moment besluit hij dan een heelal te gaan scheppen? Is dat ook niet wat ongeloofwaardig? Een opperwezen die ongelofelijk lang er helemaal alleen is? Om wat te doen? Bovendien, als het heelal geschapen is, waarom kan God er dan wel altijd zijn geweest? Dan moet die toch ook geschapen zijn, maar door wie? Voor gelovigen is het natuurlijk simpel, zij hebben met de paplepel ingegoten gekregen, dat God er altijd was etc., maar als je daar gewoon objectief over nadenkt, dan is het allemaal niet zo voor de hand liggend. Bovendien is het bestaan van God nooit bewezen, maar is van de oerknal en vooral E.T. al veel wetenschappelijk bewezen. Maar bovendien moet je goed bedenken, dat er tussen het eerste begin met die zeer eenvoudige organismes en de flora en faunua die we nu kennen, een enorme tijdspanne voorbij gegaan van miljarden jaren!
Zoals ik al schreef, is n onstabiele atoom al genoeg om een kettingreactie in gang te zetten; de oerknal?

Groet Therm [/B][/QUOTE]

----------


## maartenn100

Ik vind die zinnen uit de koran wel mooi, Snowwhite:

57: 3. Hij is de Eerste en de Laatste, de Zich Manifesterende en de Verborgene, en Hij heeft kennis van alle dingen.


112:2 Allah is zichzelf genoeg, Eeuwig. 

57:2. Van Hem is het koninkrijk der hemelen en der aarde. Hij doet sterven en leven en Hij heeft macht over alle dingen. 

Ik vind dat prachtige potische teksten. Er is inderdaad Iets wat we niet bij Machte zijn te beantwoorden in dit leven, en dat is de Waaromvragen, de Waartoevragen, de Waarnaartoevragen.

Ze wijzen inderdaad naar de moeilijk te bevatten vraag van mensen van: wat was de Eerste Oorzaak? Is er meer? (hopelijk wel). Is er Iets of Iemand waar we naar teruggaan en waarop we kunnen vertrouwen dat het goed komt (na dit leven)?

Dat zijn vragen die mensen zich stelden, en die vragen blijven onbeantwoord. Sommige zaken die vroeger aan de filosofie toebehoorden of de theologie, worden nu door de wetenschap beantwoord. En dat blijkt vaak niet zoals we het graag hadden gezien.

De religies hebben proberend via prachtige teksten antwoorden willen geven op vragen van mensen, om hen zekerheden te bieden in een fundamenteel onzekere wereld, Snowwhite.

Maar uiteindelijk is wat in die teksten staat een kwestie van geloven, want of het werkelijk zo is, dat kunnen we toch alleen maar hopen, Snowwhite. Uiteraard is er iets dat veel machtiger is dan we kunnen vatten, en het is goed om dan met ons beperkte vermogen dat te verwoorden in een taal die wij, mensen verstaan.

Maar de Taal van het Leven en de Wereld is niet door een mensenverstand te vatten. En dus is elke poging een antwoord te geven op die vragen, een schamele poging.
Wij weten Niks over God. (dat Onmetelijke waartegenover wij in deze ruimte staan)

Jouw koran geeft in die zin hoop aan mensen, maar voor meer hebben we niet het vermogen te kijken.

----------


## AmirAlMominien

> _Geplaatst door ronald_ 
> *Het is moeilijk iemand anders zijn visie te doorgronden, verifieren, toetsen aan een algemene toetsbestand en er wel of niet iets over te zeggen. Vanuit je eigen religie kun je natuurlijk heel gemakkelijk "eigen kennis" er tegenover zetten en denkend daarmee de ander zijn visie te hebben gebroken. Wanneer ik een opvatting van een andere religie tegen het joodse licht houd, dan ben ik snel klaar. De vraag is natuurlijk Moet ik dat zo nodig? Wat wil ik ermee aantonen? Is het niet beter dat te laten wat men zelf vindt? Ik denk het wel. Wanneer er een discussie ontstaat over bv "monotheisme" dan kun je elkaars standpunten naast elkaar zetten en kijken wat de overeenkomsten zijn. Valt alles binnen "de wet" dan is er niets aan de hand. Vind je dat iets van de ander niet onder jouw wet valt, dan heb je een meningsverschil waar je alleen over kunt praten zonder te overhalen of overstemmen. Je moet dus goed in je achterhoofd houden dat het ging over een vergelijking met "jouw wet". Niet een fenomenologische, universele wet. Om de discussie helder te blijven voeren is het beter eerst het "fenomenologische" van het monotheisme te bepalen en het daaraan te toetsen. Verschillen zullen altijd blijven maar je kunt met die van de ander in ieder geval leven.
> Een ander verhaal wordt het wanneer ik, ik zal het maar bij mezelf houden, in een duscussie wordt getrokken dat mijn visie niet deugt. In dat geval kan, moet en ben ik ook geneigd mijn eigen visie er tegenover te stellen en daarmee te strijden. Wil een wedstrijd dan spelen we sportief en accepteren en op zijn minst respecteren we elkaar, wil je een gevecht dan kan je die ook krijgen. Dan gaan we tot de bodem. Als ik als orthodox Jood wordt aangevallen met dat "men" de wet niet hoeft te houden omdat toch niemand dat kan, dan strijd ik met die wet terug. Wanneer ik wordt overgehaald mijn geloof te verlaten om over te gaan naar een andere (degene die mij dat voorstelt) dan gebruik ik de wet om aan te tonen dat dat fout is.
> Ik vind Snowhite gelukkig in haar religie en heel geduldig haar religie uitleggend en waarom mag zij haar enthousiastme niet tonen? Ook al maakt zij gebruik van kennis van anderen die haar voor zijn gegaan. Ik denk niet dat zij haar geloof bij de ander wil opleggen. Als tegenstander lijkt het als drukkend op je af komend. De kunst is dan jezelf op een afstand binnen je eigen wet te houden en te voelen en zo wordt een discussie interessant zonder dat ik voel dat het bedreigend is. De ander behoort dat te respecteren.*


  :duim:  

Ik heb zelf erg veel sympathie voor joden. Ook omdat ze meestentijds grote denkers hebben gekend. Gisteren was er toevallig een docu over een groep anti-zionistische orthodoxe Joden, de Natoer Karta. Wat een dolkomisch gezelschap, met overigens prachtige mensen en idealen. 

Los van het ideoligische zionisme, hoeft religie nooit echt een probleem te zijn om een discussie te voeren. Ik denk dat als je maar niet telkens prekerig erop uit bent om anderen te bekeren, wat men toch niet zal lukken, alleen de verhoudingen daarmee zal gaan frustreren. Als iemand onwetend is, of iets verkeerd begrijpt, zullen zijn intenties al gauw blijken, hoe goed hij ook zijn best doet om ze te verpakken in schijntolerantie.

Hulde aan de orthodoxie.

----------


## AmirAlMominien

> _Geplaatst door maartenn100_ 
> *Ik vind die zinnen uit de koran wel mooi, Snowwhite:
> 
> 57: 3. Hij is de Eerste en de Laatste, de Zich Manifesterende en de Verborgene, en Hij heeft kennis van alle dingen.
> 
> 
> 112:2 Allah is zichzelf genoeg, Eeuwig. 
> 
> 57:2. Van Hem is het koninkrijk der hemelen en der aarde. Hij doet sterven en leven en Hij heeft macht over alle dingen. 
> ...


Je verbaast me, heel mooi gezegd maarten. Ik denk dat wat jij hoop noemt, bij een moslim geloof kan worden genoemd. Het is dat ene stapje dat een moslim van een niet-moslim scheidt, namelijk dat je _gelooft_ dat jouw ziel, je hart, de verlossing van deze wereld nodig heeft. Op dat moment besluit je onvoorwaardelijke volgens de waarden van de islam te handelen, wat er ook gebeurt. 

De Koran is trouwens niemands eigendom is.

----------


## Thermopylae

"Ook hier denk ik dat atheisten de zaken omdraaien. Het is volkomen onacceptabel voor mij, dat iemand als hitler gewoon met zijn dood overal aan ontkomt, qua straf.

Met een beetje nadenken kun je inzien dat het seculiere rechtssysteem niet onfeilbaar is, en dat het recht niet altijd zegeviert. Laatst zag ik nog op Nova iemand die op grond van DNA onderzoek door Nederlanders vrijgesproken is, maar die JARENLANG vast heeft gezeten in Amerika (Tim Masters).

Religie daarentegen, geeft een eerlijk concept van rechtsspraak, daar waar iemand zijn straf heeft ontlopen in het leven, ontvangt het in het hiernamaals en vice versa.

Idem met beloning.

Bovendien weet je met het atheistische denkbeeld nooit exact wat goed is en wat kwaad. Wie bepaalt dat immers? Wetten veranderen continu, wat vandaag toegestaan is, is morgen verboden.

Daarentegen is het concept van goed en kwaad door de eeuwen heen door de profeten en boodschappers verkondigt.

Duidelijk is toch een universele samenhang: bijvoorbeeld geen overspel, niet stelen, die door alle religies worden aangehangen." 

Goede middag Sneeuwwitje.

Nog even een reactie op bovengenoemde opmerking.

Dat het je enorm tegenstaat dat boeven als b.v. Hitler er zonder straf zouden afkomen, is heel menselijk. Vele eeuwen zullen alle vertrapten der aarde, vurig hebben gehoopt, en wat troost hebben gehad bij de gedachte, dat al die landsheren, die hen zo slecht behandelden en uitzogen, zich eens bij het opperwezen zouden moeten verantwoorden, en dan hun straf niet zouden ontgaan.
Maar uiteraard kan men daar niet de conclusie aan verbinden, dat er dus wel een opperwezen zal zijn, die op het einde de rekening zal opmaken.

Je stelt, dat de mens zelf niet kan weten wat goed en kwaad is, zodat door de eeuwen profeten dat de mens maar hebben aangegeven.
Dat is een verkeerde gedachten. Uit geschriften van/over volken voor het christendom tot stand was gekomen blijkt, dat deze mensen zelf normen en waarden hadden vastgesteld. Tevens "rechtbanken" van stamoudsten overtreders streng straften als men die voorschriften had overtreden. Dat is ook logisch de mensen zullen al heel snel hebben doorgehad, dat men niet in groepsverband kan leven, als er geen leefregels bestaan, die ook streng worden gehandhaafd.
Uit de geschriften van de Romeinen weten we bijvoorbeeld, dat de diverse Germaanse stammen, strikte wetten hadden. Diefstal, moord verkrachting enz waren strikt verboden. Er wordt gezegd, dat God Mozes de tien geboden gaf, maar al deze geboden, werden al lang en breed gepractiseerd door volken, ver voor deze tijd! Hoe de wetten ook veranderen, deze hele simpele basis leefregels staan nog altijd fier overeind! Wat de religies hebben gedaan, is het overnemen van zaken, die de heidenen al eeuwenlang zelf hadden bedacht! Zie b.v. de Romeinse schrijver Tacitus - "On Brittain and Germany" - die zeer onder de indruk was o.a. de hoge huwelijks moraal van de Germanen, niks overspel! Tacitus werd in 55 na chr. geboren, terwijl de kerstening van de Germaanse stammen pas plaatsvond tussen 300 en 1000. Dus deze mensen hadden een hoge moraal, paste de tien geboden al toe, vele eeuwen voor ze de eerste monnik hadden gezien die ze wilde bekeren!

Groet Therm.

----------


## Snowwhite

> _Geplaatst door maartenn100_ 
> *Ik vind die zinnen uit de koran wel mooi, Snowwhite:
> 
> 57: 3. Hij is de Eerste en de Laatste, de Zich Manifesterende en de Verborgene, en Hij heeft kennis van alle dingen.
> 
> 
> 112:2 Allah is zichzelf genoeg, Eeuwig. 
> 
> 57:2. Van Hem is het koninkrijk der hemelen en der aarde. Hij doet sterven en leven en Hij heeft macht over alle dingen. 
> ...


Maarten, heel erg bedankt voor je bericht.

----------


## maartenn100

da's niks, ik denk daar ook graag over na, over al die dingen. (geloven, filosofie, wetenschap, enz...). Daarom dat ik graag vragen stel en discussieer op een forum als dit, en ik kan me wel in veel visies terugvinden.

----------


## Rourchid

> _Geplaatst door maartenn100_ 
> *
> Ze wijzen inderdaad naar de moeilijk te bevatten vraag van mensen van: wat was de Eerste Oorzaak?*


Allah SWT is noch de 'eerste oorzaak' van Thomas van Aquino, noch de 'eerste beweger' van Aristoteles. Allah SWT is de _enige_ oorzaak, Allah SWT is _beweging_ en Allah SWT is de Eerste en de Laatste (Imam al-Ghazali r.a.).

----------


## Tomas

> _Geplaatst door ronald_ 
> ...De ander behoort dat te respecteren.


Mooi allemaal, Ronald. Kan ik me allemaal wel in vinden. Prima. Geloof wat je wil enzo. Voel je je er happy bij. Ji het jouwe, ik het mijne. Valt weinig op af te dingen enzo. 

Alleen, ik dacht even dat we het over totaal iets anders hadden. Magoed. Zalwel.

----------


## Tomas

> _Geplaatst door naimagh_ 
> Tomas, Wil je mij aub uitleggen hoe god zichzelf geschapen heeft welk drugs gebruik jij.


Sorry Naimagh, maar voor drugs moet je echt ergens anders informeren. Kan ik je niet aan helpen. En ik neem aan dat je niet echt een antwoord op die vraag wilt, aangezien je diee ene eenvoudige zin al niet eens fatsoenlijk afgerond krijgt zonder om drugs te bedelen.

----------


## AmirAlMominien

> _Geplaatst door Rourchid_ 
> *Allah SWT is noch de 'eerste oorzaak' van Thomas van Aquino, noch de 'eerste beweger' van Aristoteles. Allah SWT is de enige oorzaak, Allah SWT is beweging en Allah SWT is de Eerste en de Laatste (Imam al-Ghazali r.a.).*


Maar, deisten zijn nog altijd beter dan atheisten.  :engel:

----------


## Snowwhite

Goodevening........




> _Geplaatst door Thermopylae_ 
> *Je stelt, dat de mens zelf niet kan weten wat goed en kwaad is, zodat door de eeuwen profeten dat de mens maar hebben aangegeven.
> Dat is een verkeerde gedachten. Uit geschriften van/over volken voor het christendom tot stand was gekomen blijkt, dat deze mensen zelf normen en waarden hadden vastgesteld. Tevens "rechtbanken" van stamoudsten overtreders streng straften als men die voorschriften had overtreden. Dat is ook logisch de mensen zullen al heel snel hebben doorgehad, dat men niet in groepsverband kan leven, als er geen leefregels bestaan, die ook streng worden gehandhaafd.
> Uit de geschriften van de Romeinen weten we bijvoorbeeld, dat de diverse Germaanse stammen, strikte wetten hadden. Diefstal, moord verkrachting enz waren strikt verboden. Er wordt gezegd, dat God Mozes de tien geboden gaf, maar al deze geboden, werden al lang en breed gepractiseerd door volken, ver voor deze tijd! Hoe de wetten ook veranderen, deze hele simpele basis leefregels staan nog altijd fier overeind! Wat de religies hebben gedaan, is het overnemen van zaken, die de heidenen al eeuwenlang zelf hadden bedacht! Zie b.v. de Romeinse schrijver Tacitus - "On Brittain and Germany" - die zeer onder de indruk was o.a. de hoge huwelijks moraal van de Germanen, niks overspel! Tacitus werd in 55 na chr. geboren, terwijl de kerstening van de Germaanse stammen pas plaatsvond tussen 300 en 1000. Dus deze mensen hadden een hoge moraal, paste de tien geboden al toe, vele eeuwen voor ze de eerste monnik hadden gezien die ze wilde bekeren!
> 
> Groet Therm.*


Germanen hadden meerdere Goden. Hieronder een stukje uit de wiki:

Er is eerst sprake van 12 Asen en 14 Asinnen (atmosferische godheden). Daarnaast worden echter nog een aantal afstammelingen, verwanten en gezellen vermeld, die blijkbaar mettertijd mee op de Asenlijst mochten. Elders wordt ook melding gemaakt van een tweede categorie goden, de Vanen (aardgoden). Na een strijd tussen deze twee soorten had een verzoening plaats met uitwisseling van soortgenoten om dat te bezegelen.

Wat is er kwader dan dat?

4:116. Allah vergeeft niet dat iets met Hem vereenzelvigd wordt en Hij zal, buiten dat, vergeven wie Hij wil. En wie iets met Allah vereenzelvigt, is inderdaad ver afgedwaald.




> _Geplaatst door Thermopylae_ 
> * Steevast roepen ze dat het onzin is dat de mens van de aap afstamt, terwijl de E.T. dat nooit heeft beweert! Ook dat de evolutie door toeval tot stand is gekomen, ook dat beweert de E.T. dus beslist niet. Deze schrijvers gaan stellingen aanvallen, die de E.T. nooit heeft gedaan, en zeggen dan, zie je wel dat de E.T. onzin is!*


1 Hoe is de mens dan onstaan volgens jou, als we niet van de aap afstammen?
2 Als de evolutie niet door toeval ontstaan is hoe dan wel?
3 Waar komt het "leven" vandaan, zeg maar de ziel?

Groetjes Snow

----------


## Thermopylae

.

----------


## Thermopylae

> _Geplaatst door Snowwhite_ 
> *Goodevening........
> 
> 
> 
> Germanen hadden meerdere Goden. Hieronder een stukje uit de wiki:
> 
> Er is eerst sprake van 12 Asen en 14 Asinnen (atmosferische godheden). Daarnaast worden echter nog een aantal afstammelingen, verwanten en gezellen vermeld, die blijkbaar mettertijd mee op de Asenlijst mochten. Elders wordt ook melding gemaakt van een tweede categorie goden, de Vanen (aardgoden). Na een strijd tussen deze twee soorten had een verzoening plaats met uitwisseling van soortgenoten om dat te bezegelen.
> 
> ...




Goede avond Sneeuwwitje.

Uiteraard hadden de Germanen meerdere goden. De monothestische godsdiensten kwamen veel later.
Jij schreef echter dat mensen zelf niet kunnen weten wat goed en kwaad is, en dat profeten dat de mensen hebben moeten vertellen.
Dat klopt dus niet. Zoals ik schrijf wisten de mensen vele eeuwen voor de monothestische godsdiensten al heel goed wat goed en kwaad was.
Als voorbeeld gaf ik de Germanen. De tien geboden hadden zij allang ontdekt en zij leefden er ook naar. De geloven, hebben - net zoals bijvoorbeeld feestdagen, dat gewoon overgenomen! Het zijn derhalve beslist geen bijbelse/koraanse waarden. 
Dat zij niet in God geloofden vind jij vanuit jouw religieus gezichtpunt natuurlijk een fout, maar dat is het objectief gezien natuurlijk niet.
Bovendien, als God zich tot deze Germanen zou hebben gewend, zoals hij bijvoorbeeld bij Abraham en Mozes zou hebben gedaan volgens de overleveringen, waarom zouden zij dan in al die goden zijn geloven, en niet in God? Waarom lees nergens iets over God voor Abraham? Dan bedoel ik, je leest over Adam en Eva, dan een hele tijd niets, en dan sluit God een verbond met het Joodse volk.

1. Volgens de evolutieleer - op basis van vele opgegraven botresten - hebben mensen en apen een gezamenlijke voorouder. Uit deze voorouder heeft (ook weer een hele grote tijdsspanne) zich gescheiden de apen en de mens zich ontwikkeld. Wij stammen dus niet van de apen af. Alles is begonnen in zee, met heel eenvoudige eencelligen. Sommige daarvan hebben zich gevolueerd in vissen, door omstandigheden gedwongen - bijvoorbeeld water dat opdroogde, hebben zich tot landdieren ontwikkeld, denk aan de longvis, en aan de visachtige die zij hebben gevonden, waar de vinnen al tot pootjes waren geworden. Uit bepaalde landdieren zijn weer mensachtige en op het laatst mensen ontstaan. Maar natuurlijk heeft dit een enorm lange tijd gevergd.
2. Evolutie leer geeft aan, dat organismes die zich het best aan gewijzigde omstandigheden aanpassen overleven. Daar komt dus geen toeval aan te pas. Organismes die zich aanpassen overleven organismes die zich niet aanpassen sterven uit. Door de aanpassingen evolueren zij. 
3. Dat is de vraag waarmede de wetenschap nog steeds bezig is.
Aan de voorbeelden die ik gaf blijkt echter, dat spontaan eiwitten kunnen ontstaan in een nagebootste oersoep en dat atomen kunnen worden gemaakt in een laboratorium. Beide zijn onontbeerlijk voor elk organisme. Maar nogmaals, het is natuurlijk niet logisch op zaken waar de wetenschap nog geen antwoord of nog niet het gehele antwoord op heeft gevonden, simpelweg zeggen, dat heeft God dus gedaan. Dan ga je dus God, waarvan het bestaan nooit is bewezen, invullen als antwoord op vragen waarop we nog geen antwoord hebben. Je kunt dat natuurlijk doen, maar het is slechts speculeren. Iets dat nog te bewijzen is, wordt als antwoord gegeven op iets dat nog niet (helemaal) bekend is.

----------


## Charlus

> _Geplaatst door Thermopylae_ 
> *<...>3. Dat is de vraag waarmede de wetenschap nog steeds bezig is.<...>
> *


Niet als de vraag in kwestie aldus is geformuleerd: 



> _Geplaatst door Snowwhite_ *
> 3. Waar komt het "leven" vandaan, zeg maar de ziel?*

----------


## Snowwhite

Jij schrijft:

_Bovendien, als God zich tot deze Germanen zou hebben gewend, zoals hij bijvoorbeeld bij Abraham en Mozes zou hebben gedaan volgens de overleveringen, waarom zouden zij dan in al die goden zijn geloven, en niet in God? Waarom lees nergens iets over God voor Abraham? Dan bedoel ik, je leest over Adam en Eva, dan een hele tijd niets, en dan sluit God een verbond met het Joodse volk._ 

Als je nagaat dat de profeet Noach (Nuh) Aleyhi salam, wel 950 jaar heeft geleefd en hij al al die tijd zijn volk heeft uitgenodigd tot het aanbidden van God (Allah) alleen. De (af)goden die ze toen vereerden heetten Wadd, Soewa', Yachoeth, Ya'oeq en Nasr. Noach vrede zij met hem, bleef standvastig uitnodigen tot het monotheisme, maar slechts een paar mensen die in zijn boodschap geloofden, zelfs zijn eigen zoon was ongelovig.

Dus wat het verhaal van de Germanen betreft, zegt het dus niets.

Na Adam AS was er de profeet Seth Aleyhi salam, hij was de tweede profeet op aarde maar is niet in de koran genoemd.

Of some messengers We have already told thee the story; of others we have not. [Al-Quran 4:164] 

We did aforetime send messengers before thee: of them there are some whose story We have related to thee, and some whose story We have not related to thee. . . [AlQuran 40:78]

Voor Abraham en na Adam zijn met naam in de koran genoemd: Idris (Enoch); Nuh (Noah);Hud (Heber); Saleh (Shaloh); Hud komt naar mijn weten niet voor in de bijbel.

De monotheistische godsdiensten kwamen dus niet veel later dan de germanen, want dat is de boodschap waarmee alle profeten zijn gezonden!

Moge Allah SWT mijn fouten vergeven Amien.

Wat betreft de ET, later meer, maar even tussen door toch even de volgende vraag aan jou: 

als de aap en de mens dezelfde voorouder heeft, welke voorouder is dat dan? Geef eens antwoord op die vraag, waar stammen mensen dan vanaf volgens de ET?

Groetjes snow

----------


## maartenn100

Inderdaad, wat Therm zegt, daar sluit ik me bij aan.

Nog iets over het scheppingsverhaal:

Volgens de bijbel en de koran is de aarde zoiets van een 10.000 jaar oud...




Radiometrische datering is een techniek die wetenschappers gebruiken om de ouderdom van fossielen of fossielresten te bepalen, die gebaseerd is op radioactief verval van natuurlijke isotopen. Je kan het gerust opzoeken op Wikipedia of in een of ander wetenschapsboek over geologie.

Zo kan men de ouderdom bepalen van de aarde, van diersoorten enzovoort.

Blijkt uit dit nauwkeurig onderzoek dat de *ouderdom van de aarde tussen de 5 en 4,5 miljard jaar oud is...*!

*3,8 miljard jaar geleden ontstond het eerste leven...*  
Het eerste leven op aarde, volgens wetenschappers, waren eencellige organismen, die de oceaanbodem bevolkten.

Daarna kwamen meercelligen, dan vissen, dan amfibien, daarna reptielen, zoogdierachtige reptielen, vogels, zoogdieren en tenslotte de mens. _Allen uit elkaar ontstaan_.

Snowwhite, aanvaardt je de vrucht van ernstig onderzoek, na hard werken van verschillende geleerden? Via ingewikkelde instrumenten, en vergelijkend onderzoek? Zodat men zicht krijgt op de werkelijke ouderdom van de aarde, ongeacht wat de van elkaar verschillende scheppingsmythen, die in de wereld de ronde doen daarover zeggen?

*Pas twee miljoen jaar geleden ontstonden mensachtigen en uiteindelijk de mens.* 


De Bijbel, Torah en Koran vertellen in hun scheppingsmythen dat God alles schiep in zes dagen. Onderzoek vertelt ons echter, dat als God al iets geschapen zou hebben, dit op z'n minst over een tijdsperiode van 4,5 miljard jaar is gebeurd.

Maar die 'zes dagen' was binnen een overlevering in verhaalvorm aan mensen, heel makkelijk om hen een geruststellende verklaring te geven. Ook omdat men in vroegere tijden nog niet de wetenschap en techniek had om de ouderdom van fossielen exact te bepalen.


Wat is dan voor een verstandig mens het geloofwaardigst?
De van elkaar verschillende scheppingsmythen, of de vrucht van objectief wetenschappelijk onderzoek?

----------


## Thermopylae

> _Geplaatst door Charlus_ 
> *Niet als de vraag in kwestie aldus is geformuleerd:*


In religie en filosofie wordt verschillend aangekeken tegen het begrip "ziel". Plato meende dat de ziel het morele en intellectuele zelf van de mens is. In de religie wordt vaak bedoeld het ondeelbare en onsterfelijke deel van de mens; de essentie. In tegenstelling tot het lichaam; de materie. Als we ervan uitgaan, dat de materie en het "spirituele" uit de zelfde bron komen, dan zal zodra de wetenschap heeft vastgesteld, waar het lmateriele even vandaan komt, ook de vraag zijn opgelost waar het niet materiele deel van het lichaam - de ziel - vandaan komt naar mijn mening.

----------


## Thermopylae

> _Geplaatst door Snowwhite_ 
> *Jij schrijft:
> 
> Bovendien, als God zich tot deze Germanen zou hebben gewend, zoals hij bijvoorbeeld bij Abraham en Mozes zou hebben gedaan volgens de overleveringen, waarom zouden zij dan in al die goden zijn geloven, en niet in God? Waarom lees nergens iets over God voor Abraham? Dan bedoel ik, je leest over Adam en Eva, dan een hele tijd niets, en dan sluit God een verbond met het Joodse volk. 
> 
> Als je nagaat dat de profeet Noach (Nuh) Aleyhi salam, wel 950 jaar heeft geleefd en hij al al die tijd zijn volk heeft uitgenodigd tot het aanbidden van God (Allah) alleen. De (af)goden die ze toen vereerden heetten Wadd, Soewa', Yachoeth, Ya'oeq en Nasr. Noach vrede zij met hem, bleef standvastig uitnodigen tot het monotheisme, maar slechts een paar mensen die in zijn boodschap geloofden, zelfs zijn eigen zoon was ongelovig.
> 
> Dus wat het verhaal van de Germanen betreft, zegt het dus niets.
> 
> ...


De vroegste geschiedenis van Germaanse stammen kunnen we terugvoeren tot de 6e eeuw voor christus! Dus vele honderden jaren voor het jodendom en christendom ontstond. Het is aantoonbaar, dat de leefregels die door God zouden zijn gegeven - tien geboden - honderden jaren voor het christendom tot stand kwam al door deze Germanen waren "bedacht" en in de praktijk gebracht, en later in de bijbel en koran zijn overgenomen. Jij zegt dat de boodschap van God al heel lang naar de mens werd gebracht, dus al voor het christendom tot stand kwam. Als dat zo zou zijn, dan hebben deze boodschappen de Germanen in ieder geval niet bereikt, zij geloofden niet in God, maar in een reeks van goden.

Zoals gezegd, is de mens het voorlopige sluitstuk van een evolutie van vele miljarden jaren. Dat kan men opmaken uit opgravingen van skelet(delen).

Zie onderstaand overzicht: 

Overzicht van gevonden soorten mensachtigen 

Genus Soort Ouderdom in miljoen jaren Gebied Eerste beschrijving

Homo 
Homo sapiens 0,15 - heden Wereldwijd 1868 (fossiel) 
Homo neanderthalensis 0,2 - 0,03 Europa, Midden Oosten 1859 
Homo heidelbergensis 0,5 - 0,1 Afrika, Europa 1908 
Homo antecessor 0,8 Spanje 1997 
Homo erectus 1,7 - 0,25 Afrika, China, Indonesi 1894 
Homo ergaster 1,7 - 1,5 Zuid en Oost Afrika 1970 
Paranthropus 
Paranthropus robustus 1,9 - 1,5 Zuid Afrika 1938 
Paranthropus boisei 2,3 - 1,4 Oost Afrika 1959 
Paranthropus aethiopicus 2,8 - 2,3 Oost Afrika, Kenia 1986 
Kenyanthropus 
Kenyanthropus platyops 3,5 Oost Afrika, Kenia 2001 
Australopithecus 
Australopithecus (Homo) habilis 1,9 - 1,6 Zuid en Oost Afrika 1964 
Australopithecus (Homo) rudolfensis 2,4 - 1,8 Oost Afrika 1973 
Australopithecus garhi 2,5 Oost Afrika, Ethiopi 1999 
Australopithecus africanus 3,0 - 2,3 Zuid Afrika 1925 
Australopithecus bahrelghazali 3,5 - 3,0 Centraal Afrika, Tsjaad 1995 
Australopithecus afarensis 3,6 - 2,9 Oost Afrika 1975 
Australopithecus anamensis 4,2 - 3,9 Oost Afrika 1995 
Ardipithecus 
Ardipithecus ramidus 5,8 - 4,4 Oost Afrika, Ethiopi 1994 
Orrorin 
Orrorin tugenensis 6 Oost Afrika, Kenia 2001 
Sahelanthropus 
Sahelanthropus tchadensis 7 - 6 Centraal Afrika, Tsjaad 2002 

De laatste schakel in een lange ketting die tot de hedendaagse mens heeft geleid was de Homo Erectus, een groep "wezens" die op twee benen begon te lopen, i.p.v. tot dan toe op handen en voeten, waaronder de Homo Neanderthalensis. 

Groet Therm

----------


## ronald

> _Geplaatst door maartenn100_ 
> *Inderdaad, wat Therm zegt, daar sluit ik me bij aan.
> 
> Nog iets over het scheppingsverhaal:
> 
> Volgens de bijbel en de koran is de aarde zoiets van een 10.000 jaar oud...
> 
> *



5768 volgens joodse bronnen die je a.d.v. de Tenach kunt uitrekenen.

----------


## ronald

> _Geplaatst door Tomas_ 
> *Mooi allemaal, Ronald. Kan ik me allemaal wel in vinden. Prima. Geloof wat je wil enzo. Voel je je er happy bij. Ji het jouwe, ik het mijne. Valt weinig op af te dingen enzo. 
> 
> Alleen, ik dacht even dat we het over totaal iets anders hadden. Magoed. Zalwel.*


Vertel. Waarover?

----------


## sjaen

> _Geplaatst door ronald_ 
> *5768 volgens joodse bronnen die je a.d.v. de Tenach kunt uitrekenen.*


Oostkust van Australi: 
Er is hier een overvloed aan voedselbronnen en het is dus een uitnodigende route richting het zuiden naar Tasmani. Tijdens de ijstijd van 25.000 jaar geleden was er landbrug tussen Australi en Tasmani.

Tasmanie: 
Westkust van Tasmani is een woest verlaten gebied door de grote stormen die hier tekeer gaan. Grote rotsen en guur. Nu woont er vrijwel geen mens meer. Vroeger wel door berg van schelpen en zeehondenbotten blijkt tot 200 jaar geleden een groot deel van de mensen hier gemakkelijk aan voedsel kwamen. Het Zuidwesten van Tasmani is een uitgestrekte wildernis. Een paar jaar geleden was dit gebied een conflict tussen milieu beschermers die het gebied wilden behouden en ingenieurs die het onderwater wilden laten zetten voor hydro elektrische energie. De Franklin rivier speelde hierin een belangrijke rol. De Aboriginals en Europeanen hebben het gebied ongemoeid gehouden en het is een van de laatste grote natuurgebieden ter wereld al duizenden jaren. Dit deel van de Franklin rivier is uiterst ontoegankelijk. Het is moeilijk te bereiken zelfs nu per boot of helikopter. Je verwacht niet dat hier mensen woonden, maar ze woonden hier 20.000 jaar geleden wel. De omstandigheden waren toen wel anders. Het was kouder. Er waren gletsjers. Maar het was ook droger. Bij de rivier stonden bomen, maar het dal was veel kaler en kwam uit op een grote vlakte met veel dieren. De bewoners gebruikten de dalen als weg. 's Winters zaten ze aan de kust en in de lente kwamen ze er jagen. Het kalksteen zit vol gaten en rotsen die door de dichte vegetatie moeilijk te vinden zijn. In sommige grotten zijn vondsten gedaan van 20.000 jaar geleden. Grot Kutakina pas in 1977 ontdekt. In de bodem van de grot vonden de archeologen werktuigen van kwarts gevonden en beenderen van diverse dieren. Vondsten maakten duidelijk bij opgravingen wie hier tot 7000 jaar geleden hebben gewoond. Het waren jagers die zich vooral richtten op kangoeroes. Ze aten ook wombats. Beide diersoorten komen nu ook nog op Tasmani voor. Hun eenvoudige werktuigen lijken erg op werktuigen die in Australi zijn gevonden. Ook zijn er brokken rode oker voor lichaambeschilderingen aangetroffen en voor grottekeningen die waarschijnlijk uit de ijstijd dateren. Het is heel bijzonder dat er zo ver zuidelijk mensen woonden 20.000 jaar geleden middenin de IJstijd De bewoners van Kutakina trokken 13000 jaar geleden weg. De zeespiegel steeg, het klimaat werd warmer en de gletsjers verdwenen en het huidige landschap ontstond. Het regenwoud drong op en dus verdwenen de jachtgebieden van weleer. Door de stijgende zeespiegel werd Tasmani van Australi gescheiden. Het eiland werd afgesneden. Het isolement van de Tasmanirs bleef 12.000 jaar bestaan: het langste uit de geschiedenis. In hun afgezonderde wereld konden de Tasmanirs ongestoord hun manier van leven voortzetten. Hun gereedschap was doelmatig maar beperkt. De boomerang en woomatta, speerwerper, deze beschikten ze niet. Toen de 1e Europeanen kwamen dachten ze dat de Tasmanirs volkomen anders waren dan de Australirs op het continent maar hun oorsprong is wel degelijk dezelfde. Nog een voorbeeld van de grote verscheidenheid onder de 1e Australirs. De Europeanen maakten korte metten met de levenswijze en cultuur van de Tasmanirs. Hun cultuur is voorgoed verdwenen. Het isolement van 12.000 jaar was uniek. Een deel heeft het overleefd, maar met de vernietiging van hun traditionele cultuur heeft de mensheid iets heel belangrijks verloren, iets waaruit we hadden kunnen leren wat ons allen samenbindt. De werktuigen van hen lijken op die in Australi zelf, alhoewel men al tienduizend jaar lang van elkaar afgescheiden is.

http://www.student.kun.nl/v.steentjes/index.html

----------


## maartenn100

> _Geplaatst door ronald_ 
> *5768 volgens joodse bronnen die je a.d.v. de Tenach kunt uitrekenen.*


Ok, Ronald, 

Dit is wat de wetenschap 'weet' uit zorgvuldig jarenlang ernstig onderzoek van onze aarde:

http://nl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Geschiedenis_van_de_Aarde

Hoe dateert men fossielen? De paleontologie houdt zich daarmee bezig.

http://nl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paleontologie



maar wat denk je dan?

Neem je de wetenschapper au srieux die met verschillende meetinstrumenten de exacte ouderdom van een menselijk fossiel nagaat, 
Op die manier gaat men immers na wat de ouderdom van de aarde is, (4,5 miljard jaar oud) 

Als je dit leest, zou je dan nog blijven geloven aan wat in de joodse bronnen over dit onderwerp als antwoord staat (5768 jaar)?

Volgens de joodse bronnen, Ronald, bestond Mesopotami dan bvb. niet, waarvan archeologische vondsten zijn teruggevonden die erop wijzen dat deze beschaving 7000 tot 8000 v. Chr. zich voordeed. 

http://nl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mesopotami%C3%AB

Hoe verklaar je die feiten dan?

----------


## ronald

> _Geplaatst door maartenn100_ 
> *Ok, Ronald, 
> 
> Dit is wat de wetenschap 'weet' uit zorgvuldig jarenlang ernstig onderzoek van onze aarde:
> 
> http://nl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Geschiedenis_van_de_Aarde
> 
> Hoe dateert men fossielen? De paleontologie houdt zich daarmee bezig.
> 
> ...


Natuurlijk volg ik de Tora. Ook met betrekking tot de wetenschap.
Ik heb hier eerder een topic geopend over Bijbel en Wetenschap. Moet je maar even opzoeken om die discussie te willen volgen.

http://www.maroc.nl/forums/showthrea...hreadid=221904

Het begin was dit:
Wetenschap handelt en formuleert met theorien en hypotheses terwijl de Bijbel handelt met absolute waarheid. Deze zijn twee verschillende disciplines waar "verzoening" totaal niet op zijn plaats is. 
Nase we'nishma, "doen (eerst) en ik zal begrijpen (daarna)" is een basisprincipe in het Jodendom maakt het voor de Jood verplicht om Gds ge- en verboden te vervullen, ongeacht het niveau van begrip en gehoorzaamheid aan de Gddelijke Wet kan nooit op conditie van de menselijke goedkeuring. Met andere woorden, gemis in begrip en zelfs het bestaan van "legitieme" twijfel, kan nooit ongehoorzaamheid aan Gds Wet rechtvaardigen. Zo meer wanneer de twijfel "niet legitiem" is in de betekenis dat zij geen ware of logische basis zijn. Dit even scherp gesteld.
Het probleem "wetenschap en Tora" heeft zijn wortels in een misopvatting van de wetenschappelijke methode of, simpel gezegd, wat wetenschap is.
We moeten een onderscheid maken tussen Empirische of experimentele wetenschap dat zich bezig houdt met begrenzing, beschrijvend en classificeren van observeerbare fenomenen en Speculatieve wetenschap. Bezighoudend met onbekende fenomenen, soms fenomenen die niet herhaald of verdubbeld kunnen worden in een laboratorium.
"Wetenschappelijke speculaties" zijn eigenlijk niet met elkaar te rijmen. Want "wetenschap" strikt genomen betekent "kennis" terwijl geen enkele speculatie kennis te noemen is in de strikte betekenis van het woord. Op zijn best kan wetenschap alleen spreken in termen van theorien afgeleid van bepaalde feiten en toegepast in het gebied van het onbekende.
Hier heeft wetenschap twee algemene methodes van conclusies:
1. De methode van interpolatie (inlassen), waarbij, wetend de reactie onder twee extremen, we proberen te kunnen concluderen wat de reactie zal zijn op elke plaats tussen deze twee uiteinden.
2. De methode van extrapoleren (afleiden), waarbij conclusies worden gemaakt buiten de kennende reeks, op basis van bepaalde variabelen binnen de kennende reeks".

Ik neem in eerste instantie iedereen serieus maar stel er wel vragen bij. Dat ben ik gewend zelfs vanuit mijn geloof. In hoeverre kun je dan antwoorden krijgen die binnen het bestel van die "wetenschappen" liggen. Zowel die van de Bijbel als die van de natuurwetenschappen.
Wat een cruciaal punt is, is de wetenschappelijke vrijheid en restrictie.

Waar halen archeologen hun data van?

----------


## maartenn100

> _Geplaatst door ronald_ 
> *
> 
> Waar halen archeologen hun data van?*


wel, de voorwaarde tot een grondige en interessante discussie als deze is dat je eerst geduldig de websites doorleest naarwaar ik verwees.
Zo kom je zeker tot een goed gedocumenteerd antwoord op uw vraag.

http://nl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Koolstof_14_datering

http://nl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Datering

http://nl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paleontologie

De verschillende technieken voor datering staan er zorgvuldig in uitgelegd, en als je dat goed bestudeert, zal je normaal tot het inzicht komen dat het hier over nauwkeurig, onafhankelijk onderzoek gaat, zodat men gegarandeert tot gegevens of data komt waarvan de betrouwbaarheid bijgevolg de precisie benadert.

Het gaat over technische technieken om daadwerkelijk gezaghebbende uitspraken te kunnen doen, Ronald (je leest goed) om de ouderdom van fossielen te kunnen achterhalen.

Jij verwijst naar de Bijbel of Torah met betrekking tot de ouderdom van de aarde, maar de wetenschap onderzoekt die ouderdom en neemt voor de rest geen enkele uitspraak van iemand anders au srieux. Enkel zich betrouwend op systematische waarnemingen, waardoor men via uiterst betrouwbare indirecte methoden aan ouderdomsbepaling kan doen.

De vraag aan de gelovige is hetzelfde: hoe kom je aan die data?

de gelovige antwoordt: "omdat het in de bijbel of thorah staat en ik dit kritiekloos aanneem"

de wetenschapper antwoordt: "omdat ik dit nauwkeurig heb onderzocht en heb vastgesteld, zonder af te gaan op geruchten, roddels, beweringen, verschillende verhalen van mensen,
maar me enkel onderwierp _aan de feiten zelf_ ".

Zodat iemand die dezelfde methoden van onderzoek gebruikt en de logica eruit begrijpt, tot exact dezelfde bevindingen kan komen onafhankelijk van een andere onderzoeker.

Dat is de enige betrouwbare manier om tot uitspraken over de materile werkelijkheid te komen, Ronald.

----------


## ronald

> _Geplaatst door maartenn100_ 
> *wel, de voorwaarde tot een grondige en interessante discussie als deze is dat je eerst geduldig de websites doorleest naarwaar ik verwees.
> Zo kom je zeker tot een goed gedocumenteerd antwoord op uw vraag.
> 
> http://nl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Koolstof_14_datering
> 
> http://nl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Datering
> 
> http://nl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paleontologie
> ...



Ik ken diverse werken van acheologen. Paleontologen gaan uit vanuit hun wetenschappelijke methoden die willen nagaan hoe de geologische datering van aardlagen zijn en van diverse vondsten.
De diverse dateringsmethoden of het zij de koolstof14 theorieen als * Thermoluminescentie of TL
* Optical Stimulated Luminescence of OSL (ongeveer als Thermoluminescentie, maar dan met licht i.p.v. warmte)
* Electron Spin Resonance (ESR)
* Radiometrische datering
* Dendrochronologie
* Aminozuur Racemisatie
* varvetellingen in smeltwater afzettingen van gletsjers.
* Andere seisoensgelaagdheden.
* Archeomagnetische datering (m.b.v. de verschuivende positie van de Noordpool)
* Oude kalenders
hebben allemaal hun beperkingen, hoewel sommigen "absoluut" worden genoemd. Naar dat de wetenschap zich ontwikkelt, ontwikkelen ook de theorieen.
Maar daar gaat mijn inbreng helemaal niet over. Het gaat mij hoe er wordt gekeken binnen de wetenschap: welke wetenschappelijke vrijheden worden met deze speculatieve tak van de wetenschap. Hoewel binnen die wetenschappen methoden en theoieen worden ontwikkeld die schijnen te kloppen is het nog steeds niet gezegd dat dat ook voor tienduizenden, honderdduizenden, miljoenen jaren geleden gelden. Dat is een wetenschappelijke vrijheid die wordt aangegrepen ervanuit gaand dat vele aspecten zich in een ver verleden niet heeft veranderd. Op zijn minst spreekt de Bijbel zich daar niet over uit. Binnen de tekst van de Bijbel is het mogelijk dat gesteenten miljoenen jaren oud kunnen worden gemeten. Het gaat alleen uit vanaf een beginpunt en dat is de schepping van de aarde en het heelal. Dat bergen "oud" zijn geschapen is evident. Het discussiepunt is niet de theorieen van speculatieve wetenschappers maar het beginpunt van alles; evolutie vanuit de Big Bang of Schepping. In zoverre kwam ik tot de uitspraak: "Wetenschap handelt en formuleert met theorien en hypotheses terwijl de Bijbel handelt met absolute waarheid. Deze zijn twee verschillende disciplines waar "verzoening" totaal niet op zijn plaats is." De discussie die hier en elders wordt gevoerd, "hoe wetenschappelijk is de Koran of hoe Koranistisch is de Wetenschap" is een verkeerde discussie. Dan beperken we ons natuurlijk tot deze tak van de wetenschap en niet alle wetenschappen.
Verkeerd is ook om zomaar aan te nemen dat de Tora of Bijbel (waar ik niet voor Christenen of Moslims kan spreken) klakkeloos aanneemt. Gezien mijn uitspraken zijn weldegelijk overeenkomsten of in ieder geval veel minder contradictie in de einduitslagen van de twee kanten wetend, dat de Tora zich niet over wetenschap uitspreekt maar bezig is en als basis heeft Gddelijke kennis dat wetenschappelijk gezien misschien wat beperkt lijkt versus de Wetenschap die te ver buiten haar competentie gaat om over een groot tijdsbestek uitspraken te kunnen doen die in deze tijd en in deze condities zijn berekend. Over betrouwbaarheid valt te twisten. Maar lees eerst mijn hele topic van her terug. 

http://www.maroc.nl/forums/showthre...threadid=221904

----------


## maartenn100

Ronald, de bijbel zegt dat een slang sprak tot Eva in de tuin van Eden. Geloof jij dat slangen kunnen spreken? Geloof jij dat er werkelijk (dus niet metaforisch) een Boom van Kennis over goed en kwaad stond in de Tuin van Eeden? Een pratende slang die pas na zijn aanzetten tot het eten van de vruchten van de boom, door God werd gestraft om eeuwig op zijn buik te kruipen (iets wat slangen van nature doen)?

Geloof jij dat dit scheppingsverhaal plausibel is, of eerder metaforisch of allegorisch moet worden genterpreteerd. Dat het over symbolische zaken gaan, eerder dan over een feitenrelaas?

Volgens mij maak je het nodeloos ingewikkeld. Wetenschap kan wel betrouwbare uitspraken doen over dateringen die verder reiken dan pakweg 6000 jaar geleden. Dat is op zich al een verderliggende periode dan dewelke de Tenach vooronderstelt.

En waarop baseer jij je als je zegt dat de Bijbel of Torah de Absolute Waarheid spreken? 
Op niks, puur op aanname via overlevering door traditie _van jouw cultuur._ Wie ben jij dan om de data van wetenschappers te betwijfelen die een mate van waarschijnlijkheid benaderen, terwijl jijzelf geen enkel datum (data) hebt om je beweringen op te baseren.

Dus na de vraag naar het Absolute karakter dat jij _zomaar_ toedicht aan de bijbel of de torah, zwijg je. Je vindt het niet nodig om verdere bewijzen te geven.
De mensheid moet het stellen met: "het is zo, omdat men het mij zo geleerd heeft dat alles wat in de Torah staat Absolute door God gegeven waarheid is".

Ja, dat is natuurlijk totaal geen goede onderbouwing.
Wetenschappers moeten inderdaad hun uitspraken niet alleen kunnen verantwoorden. Hun uitspraken moeten voldoen aan veel strengere criteria van Waarheid dan aanname omwille van overlevering van verhalen.

Wetenschap hanteert voor mij veel geloofwaardigere criteria tot waarheid dan zomaar aanvaarden van iets als Absolute Waarheid omdat je dat zo van je ouders hebt geleerd en zij van de hunne.

----------


## ronald

> _Geplaatst door maartenn100_ 
> *Ronald, de bijbel zegt dat een slang sprak tot Eva in de tuin van Eden. Geloof jij dat slangen kunnen spreken? Geloof jij dat er werkelijk (dus niet metaforisch) een Boom van Kennis over goed en kwaad stond in de Tuin van Eeden? Een pratende slang die pas na zijn aanzetten tot het eten van de vruchten van de boom, door God werd gestraft om eeuwig op zijn buik te kruipen (iets wat slangen van nature doen)?
> 
> Geloof jij dat dit scheppingsverhaal plausibel is, of eerder metaforisch of allegorisch moet worden genterpreteerd. Dat het over symbolische zaken gaan, eerder dan over een feitenrelaas?
> 
> Volgens mij maak je het nodeloos ingewikkeld. Wetenschap kan wel betrouwbare uitspraken doen over dateringen die verder reiken dan pakweg 6000 jaar geleden. Dat is op zich al een verderliggende periode dan dewelke de Tenach vooronderstelt.
> 
> En waarop baseer jij je als je zegt dat de Bijbel of Torah de Absolute Waarheid spreken? 
> Op niks, puur op aanname via overlevering door traditie van jouw cultuur. Wie ben jij dan om de data van wetenschappers te betwijfelen die een mate van waarschijnlijkheid benaderen, terwijl jijzelf geen enkel datum (data) hebt om je beweringen op te baseren.
> ...



Hierboven heb ik al geschreven: "Wetenschap handelt en formuleert met theorien en hypotheses terwijl de Bijbel handelt met absolute waarheid. Deze zijn twee verschillende disciplines waar "verzoening" totaal niet op zijn plaats is."
Wil je nu een wetenschappelijke discussie voeren of een die is gebaseerd op geloof?
Ik ben niet degene die het nodeloos ingewikkeld maak het zijn de mensen die de twee kanten tw Wetenschap en Bijbel niet goed weten te scheiden. Ik kan prima met beiden leven.
Als je goed hebt gelezen betwijfel ik niet de getallen warmee die wetenschappes mee aankomen maar hun methoden tw extrapolaire wetenschap bedrijven. Ook heb ik al geschreven dat wanneer je de jaartallen in Tenach bekijkt, rekensommetjes maakt, je op 5768 kom. 
Als je een discussie wilt voeren over mijn bewering van Tora dan moet je dat aangeven maar je dient eerst deze twee kanten te scheiden en gescheiden te beoordelen. Binnen deze twee "Wetenschappen", extrapolaire wetenschap en Tora dien je dan de discussie te voeren. Raakvlakken zijn er altijd en die kun je ook wel vinden. Je geeft aan dat mijn basis "niks" is en wat is in jouw ogen "overlevering door traditie"en wat is die "traditie"? Het Jodendom is geen geloof maar een traditionele werkelijkheid dat omgeven is met een directe relatie met de Schapper en vandaaruit een leefwijze.
Ik ben er ook niet zo zeker van of je de wetenschappelijke criteria ook werkelijk kent of dat je die van Wiki vandaan heeft. Maar ik merk dat je mijn link niet helemaal hebt begrepen danwel hebt gelezen.
In het dagelijks leven hanteer ik ook wetenschappelijke methoden maar zie en weet dat dat echt niet in tegenstrijd is met mijn Jodendom en haar kennis.

----------


## Snowwhite

Goodmorning............




> _Geplaatst door Thermopylae_ 
> *De vroegste geschiedenis van Germaanse stammen kunnen we terugvoeren tot de 6e eeuw voor christus! Dus vele honderden jaren voor het jodendom en christendom ontstond. Het is aantoonbaar, dat de leefregels die door God zouden zijn gegeven - tien geboden - honderden jaren voor het christendom tot stand kwam al door deze Germanen waren "bedacht" en in de praktijk gebracht, en later in de bijbel en koran zijn overgenomen. Jij zegt dat de boodschap van God al heel lang naar de mens werd gebracht, dus al voor het christendom tot stand kwam. Als dat zo zou zijn, dan hebben deze boodschappen de Germanen in ieder geval niet bereikt, zij geloofden niet in God, maar in een reeks van goden.*


Dat zeg ik nu de vorige keer, dat de profeet Noach (vzmh) wel 950 jaar leefde en uitnodigde tot het monotheisme, maar dat bijna niemand luisterde zelfs zijn zoon niet, dat wil niet zeggen dat Noach vzmh niet gepredikt heeft of niet bestond!

Kijk eens goed naar de volgende teksten:

The Prophet Muhammad (peace be upon him) said: "*Each prophet used to be sent to his own people,* whereas I have been sent to all humanity." [Sahh al-Bukhr]

Though Jesus (peace be upon him) was not sent to other nations like the Greeks and Romans, that does not mean that no messenger had ever been sent to them. We know for a fact that Allah sent messengers to all nations, since Allah says: " *And verily We have raised in every nation a messenger,* (proclaiming): Worship Allah and shun false gods." [Srah al-Nahl: 36] 

Belangrijk: _"shun false gods"_ 

Allah also says: "Lo! We have sent thee with the Truth, a bearer of glad tidings and a warner; *and there has never been a nation except that a warner hath gone among them* ." [Srah Ftir: 24] 

Allah does not hold anyone to account without first establishing the proof against them by sending them messengers. Allah says: "We never punish until we have sent forth a messenger." [Srah al-Isr': 15] 

Therefore, we can be certain that at least one messenger had been sent to every nation. We might know the identity of this messenger or we might not know it. Various hadth in Musnad Ahmad and Sahh Ibn Hibbn indicate that there were *124,000 prophets* , among whom over 310 were messengers.

----------


## maartenn100

Ronald, antwoord nu eens op de volgende vragen:

Geloof jij dat de slang kon praten in de Tuin van Eeden en Eva kon doen eten van de de Boom van Kennis over goed en kwaad? Geloof jij dat zo'n boom letterlijk kan bestaan? Of zit het verhaal eerder vol symboliek?
Geloof jij dat God de slang strafte door hem bijgevolg op zijn buik te doen kruipen? (iets wat een slang zowieso doet?).

Geloof jij dat Eva uit de rib van Adam is ontstaan zoals de bijbel zegt? Dus dat God eerst de man naar zijn beeld en gelijkenis maakte en daarna de vrouw deed ontstaan uit de rib van Adam, zoals de bijbel het beschrijft?
Geloof jij dat God rechtstreeks woedend sprak tegen de slang?

Neem jij zomaar aan dat dit _de Absolute Waarheid_  is over de materile werkelijkheid (ipv de geestelijke) omdat je dat zo is gezegd geweest door hen die de teksten niet wisten te interpreteren?

Of kan je de Genesisteksten ook symbolisch interpreteren? Als verhaal dat mensen vooral aan elkaar doorvertelden om het geheel van hun leven te plaatsten binnen een 'verhaal over de wereld' die met de kennis van toen de mensen een zin gaf, een verklaring gaf en een aantal daaraan gekoppelde gedragsregels? 
Met wat de mensen toen aan kennis hadden over de wereld en een moraal van 'hoe goed leven' wilden doorgeven?

----------


## maartenn100

Beste Snowwhite en Ronald,

Wat ik jullie allebei helemaal niet verwijt maar wat jullie toch telkens doen is hetvolgende:

jullie maken telkens opnieuw weer gebruik van wat men in de literatuur m.b.t. de argumentatieleer in discussies een _argumentum ad verecundiam_  noemt.

En dat maakt elke verdere discussie onmogelijk.

Wat is een *argumentum ad verecundiam* ?

Een argument uit _respect voor een autoriteit_ . (de koran, de bijbel, de torah, ...).

Het beroep op autoriteit of argumentum ad verecundiam (Latijn: argument uit respect) is een wijze van redeneren waarbij een bewering berust op de autoriteit of de geloofwaardigheid van degene die de bewering doet. Het is vaak, maar niet altijd, een drogreden. (het is geen drogreden wanneer de autoriteit een expert is in een bepaald vakgebied wiens uitspraken net daarom autoriteit krijgen. Bvb. een dokter op vlak van geneeskunde, een ingenieur mbt de stevigheid van een brug of bouwwerk, een gerennomeerd wetenschapper op vlak van microbiologie, enz.).

Net dat maakt het grote verschil uit tussen moslims of joden en humanisten. Dit gezagsargument van de heilige boeken waarbij elke discussie begint en eindigt. Want daar komt het telkens weer op terug.

Welke bewijzen hier ook worden getoond, uiteindelijk stopt de discussie bji het gezagsargument dat ik of anderen niet alsdusdanig herkennen en jullie wel, ook mbt uitspraken over de materile werkelijkheid (zonder dat ik daarover een oordeel wil hebben). (elk woord aannemen op gezag wat in bijbel, koran of thorah staat)

Volgens mij is het zinvol voor je moreel welzijn beroep te doen op morele richtlijnen in de bijbel of koran (wat niet noodzakelijk zo hoeft, maar wel een mogelijkheid is).
Maar om verklaringen over de materile werkelijkheid te vinden, dan zoek je die best bij de wetenschap, denk ik.

Daarnaast mag je ook niet alles uit de koran, de bijbel of thorah zomaar aannemen, maar moet je dat met gezond verstand lezen.

Er staan immers ook tegenstrijdigheden in, waardoor het aangeeft dat het van mensen komt.
vb.:
("ongelovigen doden" of "homo's stenigen/uit hoge torens gooien" <=> "gij zult niet doden")


Groetjes
Maarten

----------


## Elamin

Beste Maarten, 
Ik wil je er even op wijzen dat je zaken, al dan niet bewust, zaken aan het verzinnen bent. Je zegt:

Volgens de bijbel en de koran is de aarde zoiets van een 10.000 jaar oud... 
Wat er in de bijbel staat hierover weet ik niet, ik ben moslim en ik kan je verzekeren dat er niet in de Koran staat dat de aarde 10.000 jaar oud is. Dit verzin je. 



Dan kom je aanzetten met de evolutieTHEORIE, met de nadruk op theorie, laat mij maar een plaatje zien van fossiel, dat een tussenvorm was. En dan niet een stukje tand of schedel, waar dan een leuk creatief kunstje mee is uitgehaald. Hoe kan je bijvoorbeeld een halfontwikkeld oog hebben? Heeft dat wezen op een gegeven moment bepaald, h laat ik eens een oog aangroeien. Levende wezens functioneren pas als alle onderdelen tegelijkertijd aanwezig zijn. Dit geldt op alle niveaus.

Je komt nog veel meer problemen tegen met deze theorie, en ik ga er dan ook graag op in met actuele updates. Kom maar op met je argumenten die op een luchtspiegeling zijn gebaseerd. 

Er is een Ontwerper, en we zullen verantwoordelijkheid aan hem afleggen ook al verafschuw je het. 

Wat jij beweert is hetzelfde als beweren dat je een schroothoop hebt, waar een wervelstorm overheen vliegt, die dan van al het schroot een bowling 747 in elkaar zet. (evolutie is namelijk het toevallige ontstaan van het leven.) Ook al blijft die wervelstorm vijf miljard jaar rondwaren, dan nog is de kans dat al dat schroot een vliegtuig vormt statistisch gezien irrelevant. 

Daar zul je niet toe in staat zijn. 

Dan heb je nog de volgende misvatting:
De Bijbel, Torah en Koran vertellen in hun scheppingsmythen dat God alles schiep in zes dagen.

Het woord dat jij hier als dag vertaald, is nauwkeuriger aan te duiden als tijdsperiode. Dat geldt zowel voor het arabisch als herbreeuws. Het woord jawm komt namelijk ook zo voor in de koran:  een dag waarvan de tijdsberekening 50. 000 jaar is en meer verzen die erop duiden dat dag als tijdsperiode wordt bedoeld. 

Het wordt dan: Hij is degene die de hemelen en aarde in zes tijdsperioden heeft geschapen. 

Dus wat geloofwaardiger is, is datgene dat door de wetenschap bevestigd wordt, de Koran als een werk waar geen mens toe in staat was om zelf te maken. 

De Koran als een vermaning en als goed nieuws voor de gelovigen. 
Met vriendelijke groet, Elamin.

----------


## Elamin

Beste Maarten, 
Ik wil je er even op wijzen dat je zaken, al dan niet bewust, zaken aan het verzinnen bent. Je zegt:

Volgens de bijbel en de koran is de aarde zoiets van een 10.000 jaar oud... 
Wat er in de bijbel staat hierover weet ik niet, ik ben moslim en ik kan je verzekeren dat er niet in de Koran staat dat de aarde 10.000 jaar oud is. Dit verzin je. 



Dan kom je aanzetten met de evolutieTHEORIE, met de nadruk op theorie, laat mij maar een plaatje zien van fossiel, dat een tussenvorm was. En dan niet een stukje tand of schedel, waar dan een leuk creatief kunstje mee is uitgehaald. Hoe kan je bijvoorbeeld een halfontwikkeld oog hebben? Heeft dat wezen op een gegeven moment bepaald, h laat ik eens een oog aangroeien. Levende wezens functioneren pas als alle onderdelen tegelijkertijd aanwezig zijn. Dit geldt op alle niveaus.

Je komt nog veel meer problemen tegen met deze theorie, en ik ga er dan ook graag op in met actuele updates. Kom maar op met je argumenten die op een luchtspiegeling zijn gebaseerd. 

Er is een Ontwerper, en we zullen verantwoordelijkheid aan hem afleggen ook al verafschuw je het. 

Wat jij beweert is hetzelfde als beweren dat je een schroothoop hebt, waar een wervelstorm overheen vliegt, die dan van al het schroot een bowling 747 in elkaar zet. (evolutie is namelijk het toevallige ontstaan van het leven.) Ook al blijft die wervelstorm vijf miljard jaar rondwaren, dan nog is de kans dat al dat schroot een vliegtuig vormt statistisch gezien irrelevant. 

Daar zul je niet toe in staat zijn. 

Dan heb je nog de volgende misvatting:
De Bijbel, Torah en Koran vertellen in hun scheppingsmythen dat God alles schiep in zes dagen.

Het woord dat jij hier als dag vertaald, is nauwkeuriger aan te duiden als tijdsperiode. Dat geldt zowel voor het arabisch als herbreeuws. Het woord jawm komt namelijk ook zo voor in de koran:  een dag waarvan de tijdsberekening 50. 000 jaar is en meer verzen die erop duiden dat dag als tijdsperiode wordt bedoeld. 

Het wordt dan: Hij is degene die de hemelen en aarde in zes tijdsperioden heeft geschapen. 

Dus wat geloofwaardiger is, is datgene dat door de wetenschap bevestigd wordt, de Koran als een werk waar geen mens toe in staat was om zelf te maken. 

De Koran als een vermaning en als goed nieuws voor de gelovigen. 
Met vriendelijke groet, Elamin.

----------


## Charlus

> _Geplaatst door Elamin_ 
> *Beste Maarten, 
> Ik wil je er even op wijzen dat je zaken, al dan niet bewust, zaken aan het verzinnen bent. Je zegt:
> 
> Volgens de bijbel en de koran is de aarde zoiets van een 10.000 jaar oud... 
> Wat er in de bijbel staat hierover weet ik niet, ik ben moslim en ik kan je verzekeren dat er niet in de Koran staat dat de aarde 10.000 jaar oud is. Dit verzin je. 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Een "weerlegging" van de evolutietheorie door een malle relifanaat speelt geen enkele rol binnen de moderne wetenschapsbeoefening. 
Niemand hoeft in Darwin zijn theorie te geloven. Hij was geen profeet of verlosser. Zolang de theorie zich praktisch bruikbaar betoont en niet eenduidig kan worden weerlegd, is er niets aan de hand en kan/zal hij gebruikt worden. Creationisme is geen alternatief.

----------


## maartenn100

> _Geplaatst door Elamin_ 
> [B]Beste Maarten, 
> Ik wil je er even op wijzen dat je zaken, al dan niet bewust, zaken aan het verzinnen bent. Je zegt:
> 
> Volgens de bijbel en de koran is de aarde zoiets van een 10.000 jaar oud... Wat er in de bijbel staat hierover weet ik niet, ik ben moslim en ik kan je verzekeren dat er niet in de Koran staat dat de aarde 10.000 jaar oud is. Dit verzin je.


Het is ergens wel juist wat je schrijft. Eigenlijk had ik moeten schrijven dat uit allerlei geloofsschriften blijkt dat de aarde niet ouder kan zijn dan 10.000 jaar. Ronald bevestigde dit door te stellen dat volgens de numerieke berekening volgens de joodse Tenach de ouderdom op 5768 jaar oud wordt beraamd. Over de koran weet ik het niet.

Nergens heb ik hier het over de evolutietheorie gehad, maar ik heb daarentegen wel verwezen naar paleontologisch onderzoek, een tak van de geologie. (aardwetenschappen). Je kan daarvoor de links zelf lezen.




> _Geplaatst door Elamin_ Dan kom je aanzetten met de evolutieTHEORIE, met de nadruk op theorie,


Elamin, door de nadruk te leggen op 'theorie' geef je aan dat het _slechts_ een theorie zou zijn. Maar er is voorlopig geen andere verklaring, Elamin. Die onderbouwd werd met verwijzing naar zeer grondig onderzoek wel te verstaan, en waarrond consensus onder geleerden bestaat.


Het verschil met een theorie en met wat mensen doorgaans beweren is dat een theorie vele malen betrouwbaarder is en soms ook contra-intutief. Een theorie is integenstelling tot wat mensen via 'gezond verstand' vaak beweren, meermalen getoetst, opnieuw getcheckt enz... totdat men besluit van: "dit blijkt wel de beste verklaring te zijn".

Wie een betere theorie kan *aantonen* (that's the magic word) kan de vorige theorie met reden ontkrachten.

Er zijn wel degelijk tussenvormen ontdekt. Maar had ik het hier niet over, Elamin. Het ging enkel over de ouderdom van de aarde en de datering door geologen.

Het gaat hier over de ouderdomsbepaling van de aarde, en dat is eigenlijk voldoende om aan te tonen dat God nooit de aarde en de mens in zes dagen achtereenvolgens na elkaar geschapen kan hebben, daar er millenia en miljoenen jaren liggen tussen het eerste leven en het voorkomen van de eerste mens.





> _Geplaatst door Elamin_ Het wordt dan: Hij is degene die de hemelen en aarde in zes tijdsperioden heeft geschapen.


Wel, in de koran staat het misschien zo, maar lees maar eens in de bijbel. .... "En op de zesde dag schiep God de mens"
Dat kan je nagaan, Elamin. 

Trouwens, waar haal je het dat ik het over de evolutietheorie had?
Ik heb dat hier toch niet ter sprake gebracht, Elamin?

Groetjes
Maarten

----------


## ronald

> _Geplaatst door maartenn100_ 
> *Ronald, antwoord nu eens op de volgende vragen:
> 
> Geloof jij dat de slang kon praten in de Tuin van Eeden en Eva kon doen eten van de de Boom van Kennis over goed en kwaad? Geloof jij dat zo'n boom letterlijk kan bestaan? Of zit het verhaal eerder vol symboliek?
> Geloof jij dat God de slang strafte door hem bijgevolg op zijn buik te doen kruipen? (iets wat een slang zowieso doet?).
> 
> Geloof jij dat Eva uit de rib van Adam is ontstaan zoals de bijbel zegt? Dus dat God eerst de man naar zijn beeld en gelijkenis maakte en daarna de vrouw deed ontstaan uit de rib van Adam, zoals de bijbel het beschrijft?
> Geloof jij dat God rechtstreeks woedend sprak tegen de slang?
> 
> ...


1. Ja.
2. Ja.
3. Ja.
4. Ja.
5. Ja.
6. Ja, en er bestaat geen contradictie.En ja ze wisten die teksten te interpreteren puttend uit de Mondelinge leer.
7. Als je wilt kun je het ook symbolisch interpreteren. De Tora kent de 4 bekende, Pardes (Psjat = letterlijke betekenis; remez = verwijzende, allegorische betekenis; drash = homiletische betekenis en sod = geheime betekenis) soorten uitleggen. Het "doorgeven" is een Gddelijke opdracht dat tevens een heel precieze is. "vertellen" is wel heel vrij terwijl het woord voor woord uit het hoofd leren zo in het niet valt.

----------


## ronald

> _Geplaatst door maartenn100_ 
> *Beste Snowwhite en Ronald,
> 
> Wat ik jullie allebei helemaal niet verwijt maar wat jullie toch telkens doen is hetvolgende:
> 
> jullie maken telkens opnieuw weer gebruik van wat men in de literatuur m.b.t. de argumentatieleer in discussies een argumentum ad verecundiam  noemt.
> 
> En dat maakt elke verdere discussie onmogelijk.
> 
> ...



Je beoordeelt dat ik gebruik maak van een argumentum ad verecundiam (autoriteitsdrogreden) argumentatieleer. 
Hierbij enige aantekeningen. Binnen een argumentum ad verecundiam wordt gebruik gemaakt van een "veronderstelde" autoriteit of externe persoon als argument voor de juistheid van een bewering. Autoriteitsargumenten zijn op zich geen drogredenen. Het probleem die je daarbij waarschijnlijk ziet is dat jij de voor jou verborgen aanname, niet ziet of accepteert. Je kunt pas van een drogreden spreken als je kunt aantonen dat die verborgen aanname niet klopt. Bij deze wordt je dus om een bewijslast gevraagd. Je past een onjuiste permisse toe van "De Schepping wetenschappelijk niet te verklaren." Je bent nog niet eens in discussie getreden over "wat" er staat. Hoe zou je dan tot deze uitspraak kunnen komen? Zoals ik al eerder schreef : "Wetenschap handelt en formuleert met theorien en hypotheses terwijl de Bijbel handelt met absolute waarheid. Deze zijn twee verschillende disciplines waar "verzoening" totaal niet op zijn plaats is.". Dat is de basis van deze hele discussie en daar fiets je zo maar aan voorbij. Tevens bespreek je niet de argumentatie binnen de verschillende wetenschappen en wetenschappelijk vrijheden.
Het Jodendom is geen geloof maar een levenswijze gebaseerd op Gddelijke ervaringen die het gehele volk had en dat in haar traditie heeft door gegeven. Ik voel mij direct verbonden met de eerste generatie die aan de voet van de berg Sinai stond. Dit is voor mij de autoriteit. Allerlei "wetenschappelijk" uitvindingen en waarheden die daarna zijn gepubliseert interesseert mij binnen het "geloof" niet want ik hoef niet te weten om mijn geloof uit de oefenen dat men denkt dat de wereld 100 dan wel 500 miljoen jaar oud is. Het gaat om bepaalde kennis die later door wetenschappers is ingevuld. De joodse geleerden gingen niet het oerwoud in om bv allerlei biologische onderzoeken te doen omdat "iemand" iets beweert of uitvindt. Joodse geleerden (geleerden in de traditionele betekenis van Tora geleerden) waren niet specifiek natuurwetenschappers, geometristen, astrologen of medici, behalve dan dat het voor hun vervulling van de Tora nodig was. De wijsheid van niet-Joden nam men over. De acceptatie zal daar zijn wanneer de wereld dat wetenschappelijk heeft onderzocht. Heeft men in het verleden "iets" fout waargenomen, dan kan het best zijn dat de geleerden dat ook zo fout overnamen. Hierin ligt geen controverse. Uiteindelijk gaat het hier over natuurwetenschappelijke kennis. Hierbij bedoel ik niet dat de "wereld" ooit eens dacht dat de aarde plat was want dat strookte niet met eerdere joodse opvattingen, maar zaken als bv celdeling of kankergeneeskunde.
Het geval met de ouderdom van de wereld en de evolutie theorie is anders. De Tora spreekt zich daar wel over uit: Gd heeft de wereld geschapen; de leeftijd van deze aarde is uit de Tora te halen. De wetenschap kan dat niet tegenspreken om dezelfde reden dat ik je hierboven heb gegeven mbt de "verborgen aanname" die je niet kloppend acht. Wel kun je binnen de wetenschappelijk theorieen en hypostheses kijken of ze ook werkelijk wetenschappelijk is, volgens de normen van de wetenschap zelf. Zoals ik in de link al aangaf, wordt er door een bepaalde tak binnen de wetenschap te veel wetenschapppelijke vrijheden gebezigd.

"Wetenschap handelt en formuleert met theorien en hypotheses terwijl de Bijbel handelt met absolute waarheid. Deze zijn twee verschillende disciplines waar "verzoening" totaal niet op zijn plaats is. "
Je conclusie: "Welke bewijzen hier ook worden getoond, uiteindelijk stopt de discussie bji het gezagsargument dat ik of anderen niet alsdusdanig herkennen en jullie wel, ook mbt uitspraken over de materile werkelijkheid (zonder dat ik daarover een oordeel wil hebben). (elk woord aannemen op gezag wat in bijbel, koran of thorah staat)" is dus juist.

----------


## maartenn100

Ronald, ik las wel degelijk wat je al meermaals schreef:

"Wetenschap handelt en formuleert met theorien en hypotheses terwijl de Bijbel handelt met absolute waarheid. Deze zijn twee verschillende disciplines waar "verzoening" totaal niet op zijn plaats is."

de premisse dat de bijbel handelt met absolute waarheid, is eigenlijk volgens mij hetzelfde zeggen alsdat de bijbel (voor u) de opperste autoriteit heeft op vlak van de waarheid. Het hoogste gezag mbt de waarheid. Dat is voor mijn part een 'autoriteitsargument' of argumentum ad verecundiam. 


Met autoriteitsdenken bedoel ik dus dat jij _gelooft_ dat de Torah Absolute Waarheid is. Dat is een geloof. Jij hebt daar geen enkel bewijs voor nodig, dus is dat een geloof op basis van een autoriteitsargument. Je stelt dat ook zo alsof ik dat als premisse moet zien. (nl: theorie versus absolute waarheid). Een premisse die ik niet onderschrijf, daar ik niet _geloof_  (sleutelwoord) in de Torah als Absolute waarheid, en jij gelooft daar wel in. 
Dat maakt het voor mij moeilijk om uw premisse te aanvaarden.




Voor een allegorische interpretatie en voor filosofische of levensbeschouwelijke inspiratie, daar kan ik je zeker in volgen. Maar voor de materile werkelijkheid vertrouw ik op de wetenschappelijke methode. Voor de levensbeschouwelijke werkelijkheid kunnen filosofie, psychologie en theologische of andere literatuur ons wijsheden brengen. Met het verhaal uit de 'heilige' boeken _enkel_  als symboliek. Want een pratende slang, dat kan je toch nooit letterlijk nemen met je gezonde verstand???!!! Dus de Absolute waarheid kan toch enkel maar de diepere betekenis erachter zijn? De verborgen betekenis.

Bvb. de idee dat mensen zich kunnen laten verleiden tot kwade zaken. En dat het goed is daar voor te waken. Zoals de Tuin van Eeden een paradijs is met allerlei verleidelijke dingen, een mens moet zichzelf (en de samenleving) allerlei regels opleggen willen we niet zomaar aan de verleiding ten gronde gaan. En die regels komen (allegorisch) als van God, of van een Hoger Gezag. Maw het dient een hoger doel dan louter onze impulsen of behoeften. In die zin heeft het voor mij althans een diepere betekenis. Maar het zegt niks over de natuurwetenschappelijke of objectieve werkelijkheid.

Merk ook op dat jij spreekt over de Torah en de bijbel als 'Absolute Waarheid'.
Terwijl IbnRushd in een andere topic ook zegt "wij (moslims) weten de waarheid", waar hij het dan over de koran heeft.

Dus die absolute waarheid is _voor jou en de joodse mensen_  absoluut m.b.t. de Torah. Maar die waarheid is een relatieve waarheid in het aangezicht van anderen, die in een andere godsdienst geloven of misschien zelfs in een polythestische godsdienst. 

Natuurwetten daarentegen zijn onafhankelijk van wat een mens wil geloven of gelooft. Trouwens, er zijn ook de geesteswetenschappen, zoals de psychologie, de sociologie, de culturele antropologie... 
Die gaan over de niet-materile werkelijkheid. En de wetmatigheden daarin.

----------


## Elamin

Beste maarten, 

Hier haal ik uit dat jouw verhaal is gebaseerd op de evolutietheorie:

"Daarna kwamen meercelligen, dan vissen, dan amfibien, daarna reptielen, zoogdierachtige reptielen, vogels, zoogdieren en tenslotte de mens. Allen uit elkaar ontstaan."

Die tussenvorm die volgens jou bestaat, toon het maar aan dan. Zoals ik al zei, het berust meestal op een stukje schedel of een tand (van een varken of een aap, die dan toegeschreven wordt aan een mens)

En Charlus, waarom is creationisme geen alternatief? Omdat de Schepper er in voorkomt en dat niet wetenschappelijk is aan te tonen? 
Je hoeft me niet te vertellen wat een theorie is. Een theorie wordt verworpen als er een beter alternatief beschikbaar is. Wat een beter alternatief is wordt bepaald door de wetenschappers op dat gebied. (objectiviteit bestaat niet, intersubjectiviteit is het magische woord). 

Stel nou, dat de prominenten (wetenschappers) niet geloven in de Schepper, dan krijg je de situatie waarin we ons nu bevinden. Een theorie die duizenden anomalieen kent en daardoor duizenden keren is aangepast sinds hij is ontworpen. Sowieso verklaart deze theorie niet het begin van leven op aarde. De Schepper ontkennen is dan ook zinloos. 

met vriendelijke groet, Elamin.

----------


## Thermopylae

> _Geplaatst door Elamin_ 
> *
> 
> 
> Je hoeft me niet te vertellen wat een theorie is. Een theorie wordt verworpen als er een beter alternatief beschikbaar is. Wat een beter alternatief is wordt bepaald door de wetenschappers op dat gebied. (objectiviteit bestaat niet, intersubjectiviteit is het magische woord). 
> 
> Stel nou, dat de prominenten (wetenschappers) niet geloven in de Schepper, dan krijg je de situatie waarin we ons nu bevinden. Een theorie die duizenden anomalieen kent en daardoor duizenden keren is aangepast sinds hij is ontworpen. Sowieso verklaart deze theorie niet het begin van leven op aarde. De Schepper ontkennen is dan ook zinloos. 
> *


Als je een appel in de lucht gooit, dan valt deze naar beneden. Een ieder kan dus vaststellen, dat bewezen is, dat appels die je in de lucht gooit weer naar beneden zullen vallen. Wat is er subjectief aan deze vaststelling? Als blijkt dat chirurgen mensen openmaken, en altijd 1 hart aantreffen, wat is er subjectief aan de vaststelling dat mensen 1 hart hebben?

De prominente wetenschappers behoeven helemaal niet te geloven in de schepper, om op wetenschappelijke wijze theorien te ontwikkelen. 
Sterker nog, het is beter als ze niet in een schepper geloven, omdat gelovigen nogal eens de neiging hebben om dermate uit te gaan van de waarheid van de bijbel of koran, dat ze bij alle vindingen toe willen redeneren naar het standpunt van hun heilig boek.

Wat je dan krijgt, kun je bij n geval al zien. De bijbel geeft aan de aarde bestaat nog geen 6000 jaar, 5766. Wetenschappers stellen de ouderdom op ca 4,6 miljard jaar. Dus gaan de mensen die de bijbel/thora volgen proberen, alle wetenschappelijke metingen af te doen als niet adequaat. Want, als de aarde inderdaad veel ouder is, dat hetgeen de wetenschappers beweren, dan staat er dus een fout in het heilige boek! Dat zou dus het geloof kunnen ondergraven, want men gaat ervan uit, dat het heilige boek van kaft tot kaft waar is. Ook zie je al plan B. Omdat de wetenschap, steeds nauwkeuriger metingen kan verrichten, en men inziet, dat vandaag of morgen de wetenschappelijke bewijzen niet maar in redelijkheid kunnen worden ontkend, komt men met de uitleg van het heilig boek. Een dag zou niet precies een dag zijn, dus geen schepping in 6 x 24 uur, maar moet overdrachtelijk worden gezien. Of men wijst op Psalm 90:4; Duizend jaar zijn voor u God als 1 dag die voorbij gaat. Op zich gek, want eerst zegt men dat alles dat in de bijbel/thora staat precies waar is, dan weer moet er een andere uitleg worden gegeven, of is het overdrachtelijk bedoeld. Maar hoe dan ook, 6 x 1000 jaar, staat nog enorm ver af van 4,6 miljard jaar. Ook als er in de toekomst nog e.e.a. kan worden verfijnd, aan de wetenschappelijke onderzoeken, lijkt het bijzonder sterk, dat men terug zal moeten naar die ca 6000 jaar. 

Bovendien is het opvallend, dat van de meest prominente wetenschappers van de VS - die de eer te beurt is gevallen, om te mogen toetreden tot de National Academy of Science - slechts 7 % aangeeft in God te geloven!
Studie Larson en Witham in 1998 gepubliceerd in het gezaghebbende blad "Nature".
Bij deze wetenschappers breek je je nek over de Nobelprijswinnaars!

PS Over tussenvormen. Wat dacht je van de longvis, die dus in het water maar ook op land kan leven? Van de vis die ze gevonden hebben, waar de vinnen al waren gevormd naar pootjes?

----------


## maartenn100

> _Geplaatst door Elamin_ 
> *Beste maarten, 
> 
> Hier haal ik uit dat jouw verhaal is gebaseerd op de evolutietheorie:
> 
> "Daarna kwamen meercelligen, dan vissen, dan amfibien, daarna reptielen, zoogdierachtige reptielen, vogels, zoogdieren en tenslotte de mens. Allen uit elkaar ontstaan.*


*

Inderdaad, ik heb dat geschreven. Ik was het vergeten, maar ik heb dat kort vermeld. Dat is niet omdat ik dat geloof of denk, maar ik neem dat aan, omdat ik weet dat mensen dit onderzocht hebben. 
Natuurlijk heb je een punt (en creationisten denken dat ook) dat het toch moeilijk voor te stellen is dat een oog, of een maag (om es iets anders te noemen) kan werken als minder complex geheel. Het is dus niet meer reduceerbaar dan dat.

't Schijnt dat er toch dieren zijn gevonden die enkel lichtschakeringen waarnamen bvb. (en misschien ook niet al te lang overleefden), maar vooral op andere zintuigen overleefden.

Maar dan nog is dat aannemelijker dan dat 'de mens er plots was', zoals ook alle andere diersoorten.

Het is dus aannemelijker dat er van de duizenden vissen, er plots een vis met een toevallig aangepaste afwijking werd geboren, zodat deze aan land kon overleven. Een vis die geboren wordt met longen en iets wat op poten gelijkt, kan als amfibie overleven. Waardoor deze zich meer kan voortplanten.






Geplaatst door Elamin Die tussenvorm die volgens jou bestaat, toon het maar aan dan. Zoals ik al zei, het berust meestal op een stukje schedel of een tand (van een varken of een aap, die dan toegeschreven wordt aan een mens).


Nu het zo dat ikzelf geen wetenschapper ben. Maar als je met die vraag zit, kan je gerust eens met een bioloog of paleontoloog praten. (Of zoek gewoon via internet) Deze mensen zullen je kunnen antwoorden waarom de evolutietheorie het meest plausibel lijkt van alle verklaringen die men tot hiertoe kan geven.






Geplaatst door Elamin Stel nou, dat de prominenten (wetenschappers) niet geloven in de Schepper, dan krijg je de situatie waarin we ons nu bevinden. Een theorie die duizenden anomalieen kent en daardoor duizenden keren is aangepast sinds hij is ontworpen. Sowieso verklaart deze theorie niet het begin van leven op aarde. De Schepper ontkennen is dan ook zinloos.


*Ja natuurlijk is die theorie vatbaar voor verandering en aanpassing. Maar wetenschappers zijn het er globaal over eens dat de evolutietheorie alle biologische fenomenen die worden waargenomen logisch verklaart en consistent is (overeenkomt met) met andere bevindingen.

Er zijn ook wetenschappers, Elamin, die geloven in een Schepper, maar de wetenschap kan daar geen zinvol antwoord op geven. De wetenschap kan enkel zeggen dat tot hiertoe niks in die richting wijst. Ze kan wel vaststellen dat de aarde bvb. veel ouder is dan 500.000 jaar oud, doordat men de ouderdom via de meting van radioactiviteit kan achterhalen. Dus bepaalde in de boeken als feiten gepresenteerde vertelsels over de leeftijd van de aarde, kunnen vandaag de dag via meting wel door de wetenschap bevestigd of ontkend worden.

Dus de wetenschap laat het open of er een Schepper bestaat of niet. Maar het is duidelijk tot hiertoe dat er geen kracht is van buitenaf die ingrijpt in de wereld, zonder dat we de meeste krachten die vandaag de dag spelen in de wereld volgens de wetten van de natuurkunde kunnen worden verklaard. 

De evolutietheorie is voor de wetenschap een aannemelijke verklaring, alle bewijsmateriaal tezamengenomen, voor de evolutie van soorten.
Dat wil niet zeggen dat er daarom geen Schepper kan bestaan, alleen zijn we die nu via de wetenschap nog niet op het spoor. En alles wijst erop dat er niet zoiets als een Schepper bestaat zoals Iemand die spreekt tot de mensen en duidelijke niet mis te verstane eenduidige tekenen van zijn aanwezigheid in de natuur laat zien of horen.

Voor meer informatie over de evolutietheorie, Elamin, kan je dus op internet al genoeg informatie vinden.

----------


## maartenn100

Elamin, ik heb het speciaal voor je opgezocht, over het oog en de - volgens jou - onreduceerbare complexiteit ervan:

wat wetenschappers ervan denken:

"Aangezien visuele perceptie, hoe rudimentair ook (lichtgevoelige cellen), voor een levend wezen het verschil kan uitmaken tussen leven en dood. Deze visie sluit ook aan bij recent wetenschappelijk onderzoek. Onderzoekers van het European Molecular Biology Laboratory in het Duitse Heidelberg zagen dat de lichtgevoelige cellen in de hersenen van de zeeworm Platynereis demerilii uitzonderlijk sterk lijken op de zogenaamde kegeltjes en staafjes, de cellen die beeld en licht opvangen in het menselijk oog. Enkele cruciale genetische elementen in de cellen van het oog en van de wormhersenen gelijken zo sterk op elkaar, dat ze wel een gemeenschappelijke oorsprong moeten hebben, schrijven de wetenschappers in het vakblad Science (Science, 29 October 2004: 869-871). Voorheen hadden twee Zweedse onderzoekers, Nilsson en Pelger, de ontwikkeling van het oog al in een computer gesimuleerd. Zij gebruikten hun computermodel om een schatting te maken van de tijd die nodig is om uit een vlakke laag van fotocellen een oog te vormen. Na 1829 mutaties van 1 procent, en uitgaande van n generatie per jaar, was het lichtgevoelige plekje geleidelijk veranderd in een functioneel rond vissenoog, compleet met iris en lens. Die ene procent is de aangenomen frequentie waarmee voordelige veranderingen optreden. Nadelige veranderingen voor zichtwaarneming zouden in de evolutie immers worden weggeselecteerd. Maar in de biologische evolutie is tijd een cruciale factor, en dit voor de accumulatie van kleine verschillen over honderduizenden generaties. Nilsson en Pelger moesten hun bevindingen dan ook omzetten in aantallen generaties in de evolutie, naar de biologische realiteit zeg maar. Ze vertrokken vanuit een pessimistisch scenario. Dat betekent dat zij rekening hielden met allerlei voorwaarden (variabelen), maar dan wel in hun nadeel. Zij gingen bijvoorbeeld uit van een lage variatie en een lage erfelijkheid, en ook van het pessimistische uitgangspunt dat verschillende onderdelen van het oog niet in n generatie konden veranderen. Het resultaat was verbluffend. Nilsson en Pelger kwamen uit op slechts 364.000 generaties voor een goed functionerend vissenoog. Het leven op aarde is zo'n 4 miljard jaar oud. Dit is ruim voldoende tijd om tot functionele visuele organen te komen. Sinds het ontstaan van het leven, zon vier miljard jaar geleden, is visuele perceptie minstens veertig keer ontstaan. De diversiteit is dan ook enorm: van lichtgevoelige plekken, facetogen bij insecten, lichtgeleiders bij schaaldieren, tot uiterst verfijnde kijkers bij katachtigen. Het oog bestaat strikt genomen dus niet, wel diversiteit in visuele waarneming. Met andere woorden, Het oog is inderdaad gevolueerd uit een primitief orgaan dat licht kan waarnemen."

----------


## Elamin

Beste Maarten, 

Als eerst wil ik zeggen dat ik zelf ook geen wetenschapper ben. Wat ik vertel lees ik in boeken. Wat betreft het wel of niet bestaan van God, dat ligt ver buiten het bereik van elke wetenschapper. We weten niet eens wat er hier op aarde gebeurt, wat er binnen in een ster gebeurt en dan moeten we de oorzaken van alle oorzaken verklaren? Het is toch makkelijk om te zien dat er zaken kunnen zijn die ons bevattingsvermogen te boven gaan. De relativiteitstheorie van Einstein, daar botste toch ook de hele wetenschappelijke wereld tegenaan? Dat konden ze niet begrijpen omdat dat niet binnen hun wetenschappelijke 'kadertje' mogelijk was. 

Vissen met een 'primitieve long' bestaan vandaag de dag nog steeds. Dat zo'n vis bestaat of heeft bestaan zegt niets over de evolutietheorie. 

Die afwijking waar jij het over hebt, een mutatie, kijk maar eens naar hedendaagse mutaties, die soorten maken juist het minste kans om te overleven. Dat druist dan toch in tegen het principe van natuurlijke selectie. Een bioloog of paleantoloog kan mij niets vertellen over de oorsprong van het leven. Daar is geen toetsbare theorie over in de wetenschap: hoe ontstond die eerste levende cel dan? Door anorganische materialen? Dat is een heel sterk verhaal. Dan is schepping meer plausibel. 

Wist jij dat de evolutietheorie een van de zeldzame theorien is die voor wetenschappelijk wordt aangenomen zonder dat 'ie hoeft te voldoen aan de voorwaarden van een wetenschappelijke theorie: toetsbaar, falsificeerbaar enz. 

Er zijn inderdaad wetenschappers die in een Schepper geloven, de groten der aarden: Newton, Einstein, die wel theorien hadden die tot wetmatigheden konden worden getoetst. 

De evolutietheorie heeft geen enkel direct bewijs, heb jij ooit een soort zien evolueren; het doorfokken van bepaalde eigenschappen is geen evolutie, het uitsterven van een gedeelte van een soort is geen evolutie. 
Waar heb jij dan direct bewijs van de evolutie? Dat is er niet. Dat is wel geprobeerd aan te tonen met fruitvliegjes, maar duizenden generaties van fruitvliegjes maar geen evolutie. 

Evolutie is een wanhopige poging om 'het leven' te verklaren vanuit een atheistische zienswijze. 

Als het bestaan van God bewezen kon worden, dan zou iedereen geloven. Dan zou geloven geen waarde hebben, je zou immers weten dat God er is. Dat vind je ook in de Koran, als God het had gewild dan had iedereen op aarde geloofd. Maar over dit soort zaken vind je geen overeenstemming, we worden het toch niet eens, hetzelfde bewijs kan zowel mijn stelling als jouw stelling bevestigen. 

Trouwens vissen met pootachtige vinnen bestaan vandaag de dag ook, die zeggen ook niets over evolutie. Een vis die 'toevallig' wordt geboren met longen, dat vergt zoveel van de verbeelding, dan is het makkelijker om in God te geloven. 

En ik moet je helaas mededelen dat ik ook onderwezen ben in de evolutietheorie, en mijn leraar kon mijn vragen ook niet beantwoorden, en werd boos en schreeuwde zelfs. Toen werd ik alleen maar gesterkt in mijn geloof in God. Die tekeningetjes van apen die langzaam mensen worden, zielige poging, de waarheid komt toch wel bovendrijven. 

Met vriendelijke groet, Galid.

----------


## Elamin

Beste maarten, 

Waar zijn die 364.000 vissenfossielen met halfontwikkelde ogen voor elke levende vis? Sterk verhaal. Natuurlijke selectie zorgt er voor dat hedendaagse mutaties juist niet overleven. 'Een pessimistisch scenario is een evolutiescenario, beredeneerd vanuit de evolutietheorie. Zo kan ik ook beredeneren vanuit het creationisme. 

En stel dat het klopt wat je zegt, dat primitieve orgaan dat licht kon waarnemen, hoe is de vis of dat orgaan erop gekomen om zomaar te ontstaan? Zomaar even een gat in de schedel laten ontstaan waar dat orgaan kan groeien? Is toch gewoon niet logisch. 

Met vriendelijke groet, Elamin.

----------


## Charlus

> _Geplaatst door Elamin_ 
> *<...>Evolutie is een wanhopige poging om 'het leven' te verklaren vanuit een atheistische zienswijze.<...>*


Hoe kom je daar nu weer bij? Met "Magic Man did it" als antwoord op alle moeilijke vragen schiet niemand iets op. De evolutietheorie is een nuttig instrument gebleken ter ontsluiting van de de aarde en de natuur. Pragmatiek, niks geen wanhopige poging om 'het leven' te verklaren. 
Dat de evolutietheorie zo verdacht goed bruikbaar is (rara, hoe kan dat?) en creationisten daar logischerwijs niet tegen kunnen, is uitsluitend jullie probleem. Of geloof je werkelijk dat geologen, (evolutie-)biologen en andere wetenschappers er al lang van overtuigd zijn dat de evolutietheorie flauwekul is en in werkelijkheid Magic Man overal achter zit? Tegen beter weten in klampen ze zich wanhopig vast aan de evolutietheorie terwijl ze weten dat die niet kan kloppen. Ja hoor.

----------


## maartenn100

> _Geplaatst door Elamin_ 
> *Beste Maarten, 
> 
> Als eerst wil ik zeggen dat ik zelf ook geen wetenschapper ben. Wat ik vertel lees ik in boeken. Wat betreft het wel of niet bestaan van God, dat ligt ver buiten het bereik van elke wetenschapper. We weten niet eens wat er hier op aarde gebeurt, wat er binnen in een ster gebeurt en dan moeten we de oorzaken van alle oorzaken verklaren? Het is toch makkelijk om te zien dat er zaken kunnen zijn die ons bevattingsvermogen te boven gaan. De relativiteitstheorie van Einstein, daar botste toch ook de hele wetenschappelijke wereld tegenaan? Dat konden ze niet begrijpen omdat dat niet binnen hun wetenschappelijke 'kadertje' mogelijk was. 
> 
> Vissen met een 'primitieve long' bestaan vandaag de dag nog steeds. Dat zo'n vis bestaat of heeft bestaan zegt niets over de evolutietheorie. 
> 
> Die afwijking waar jij het over hebt, een mutatie, kijk maar eens naar hedendaagse mutaties, die soorten maken juist het minste kans om te overleven. Dat druist dan toch in tegen het principe van natuurlijke selectie. Een bioloog of paleantoloog kan mij niets vertellen over de oorsprong van het leven. Daar is geen toetsbare theorie over in de wetenschap: hoe ontstond die eerste levende cel dan? Door anorganische materialen? Dat is een heel sterk verhaal. Dan is schepping meer plausibel. 
> 
> ...


Wat je schrijft klinkt wel allemaal plausibel, maar overleving volgens de evolutietheorie heeft vooral ook met omstandigheden te maken.
Stel dat je een vogel bent met een lichte vederkleur, dan overleef je minder makkelijk in een donkere omgeving dan vogels met een donkere kleur. Die met een donkere vederkleur planten zich echter voort en diegenen met een lichte vederkleur sterven uit.

Stel dat er n vogel geboren wordt die sneller vliegt dan de anderen of grotere vleugels heeft. Die ene donkervederig en snelvliegende vogel kan makkelijker voor nakomelingen zorgen, want heeft meer overlevingskansen dan de anderen. Dus deze soort eet ook meer voedsel, en dringt andere vogelssoorten weg. Zo overleven deze soorten andere.

En zo moet er maar 1 of 2 keer iets voorkomen dat een voordeel tov andere soorten oplevert, en het zorgt voor een apparte soort na enige tijd. 

De mens stamt ook niet af van de aap, maar van een soort mensaap. Een apesoort, die veel weg heeft van een mens. Duizenden jaren later zijn daar chimpansees, of andere aapachtigen uit voort gekomen, maar ook 1 soort: de mens.
Zo hebben we samen met apen een gemeenschappelijke voorouder.

Dat zegt de evolutietheorie.

Ik weet het, het klinkt allemaal vreemd, maar je moet maar eens documentaires bekijken op national geographic over bvb. vissoorten. Je ontdekt er de 'vreemdste' vissen, zelfs die lichtgeven enzo. Dus veel zaken gaan onze sterkste verbeelding te boven, maar komen toch voor. Zelfs vissen zonder zenuwstelsel bvb.

----------


## Thermopylae

"Trouwens vissen met pootachtige vinnen bestaan vandaag de dag ook, die zeggen ook niets over evolutie. Een vis die 'toevallig' wordt geboren met longen, dat vergt zoveel van de verbeelding, dan is het makkelijker om in God te geloven." 

Wat mij in discussies rond de evolutie theorie op is gevallen, dat de felle tegenstanders van deze theorie heel vaak willen bewijzen dat deze onzin is, door met uitspraken te komen die het ongelijk van de E.T. moeten aantonen, maar die door de E.T. nimmer zijn geuit! 

Zie b.v.: Trouwens vissen met pootachtige vinnen bestaan vandaag de dag ook, die zeggen ook niets over evolutie. Een vis die 'toevallig' wordt geboren met longen, dat vergt zoveel van de verbeelding, dan is het makkelijker om in God te geloven. 

Er is in de E.T. totaal geen plaats voor "toeval", de evolutie gebeurd n.l. met een doel; het zich aanpassen van een organisme aan de veranderde omstandigheden, om te kunnen overleven. Het organisme dat het lukt overleeft, het organisme dat zich niet tijdig kan aanpassen verdwijnt. Dat brengt ons meteen bij een ander heel groot misvestand, dit is dus niet gebaseerd op het recht van de sterkste, maar op het recht van het organisme dat zich het beste aanpast aan de veranderende omstandigheden.

In de miljarden jaren dat de aarde bestaat, zijn de omstandigheden veelvuldig veranderd. Niet alleen het klimaat, maar ook ontstonden dan weer zeeen, en moerassen, dan verdwenen ze weer. Er zijn genoeg voorbeelden te vinden, dat wateren zijn opgedroogd, of van waterafvoer zijn afgesneden. Er zijn dus waterdieren geweest, die bij aarverschuivingen, continenten die verschoven, het ineens met veel minder water en dus ook voedsel moesten doen. Sommige gingen dood omdat zij zich niet konden aanpassen, ander gingen een klein stukje het land op, om voedsel te vinden, steeds iets langer, zo ontstonden longen en vinnen die vormen van pootjes kregen. Dat is allemaal uitermate langzaam verlopen, miljarden jaren de tijd nietwaar! Van die waterdieren die af en toe op het land kwamen, zijn er geweest, die zich nog verder hebben geevolueerd, en op den duur land dieren zijn geworden, andere bleven zo lals ze geevolueerd waren, omdat ze ook zo verder konden bestaan, zoals de longvis. Het hangt allemaal van de (wisselende) omstandigheden af.

----------


## maartenn100

Kijk, telkens komt het grote verschil op het volgende neer:

Godsdienst is:
"Iets geloven zonder concreet bewijs." (of zeer selectief, waarvan de conclusies al aangenomen zijn _vooraf_) 

Wetenschap is:
"Stellingen formuleren op basis van concreet bewijs en de wetten van de logica". (waarbij men de hypotheses verandert afhankelijk van de verkregen bewijzen, maar niet enkel selectief aannamebevestigende bewijzen accepteert en de rest niet ter sprake brengt).

Sommige gelovigen hebben van de evolutietheorie nu hun stokpaardje gemaakt omdat ze in de eerste plaats al abusievelijk veronderstellen dat daardoor een eventuele Schepper uitgesloten is. Neen, over een Schepper kan de wetenschap niks zeggen. 

Er kan gerust een Schepper zijn, die een wonderbaarlijke evolutie zijn gang laat gaan via natuurlijke selectie. Maar dat weten we dan niet met zekerheid.

Wat we wel weten is dat het erkennen van een Schepper een kwestie van geloven of aannemen is, want er wijst (bewijzen) voorlopig niks uit de natuur direct in die richting. Nergens een Schepper waar te nemen, vast te stellen, via trillingen of meting van straling ofz...

Dus je geloof aan Allah sluit de evolutietheorie toch niet uit? Wat het wel uitsluit is de idee dat de mens ineens geschapen is. Neen, de mens is biologisch gesproken even dier als andere dieren, maar heeft doorheen de evolutie (aldus de theorie) een meer ontwikkeld brein ontwikkeld.

----------


## Elamin

Beste Maarten, 

Als ik televisie kijk, dan kijk ik het liefst natuurprogramma's, animal planet, discovery, national g. BBC enz. Prachtig!

Maar even terug naar jouw commentaar, je stelt dat bijv. de vogel met de sterkste vleugels, de meeste kans maakt om te overleven. Zijn nakomelingen hebben de beste genen en krijgen ook betere vleugels, de andere vogels sterven bijv. uit. Dat verklaart niet hoe de ene soort in de andere kan veranderenf. De evolutietheorie stelt dat mensen en apen een gemeenschappelijke voorouder hebben. 

Die zou dan wat weg hebben gehad van ons en van apen. Hoe kan het dan dat de primitieve chimpansee wel overleeft en die 'voorouder' niet?

Maar je schrijft ook: 

"Wat je schrijft klinkt wel allemaal plausibel, maar overleving volgens de evolutietheorie heeft vooral ook met omstandigheden te maken.
Stel dat je een vogel bent met een lichte vederkleur, dan overleef je minder makkelijk in een donkere omgeving dan vogels met een donkere kleur. Die met een donkere vederkleur planten zich echter voort en diegenen met een lichte vederkleur sterven uit.

Stel dat er n vogel geboren wordt die sneller vliegt dan de anderen of grotere vleugels heeft. Die ene donkervederig en snelvliegende vogel kan makkelijker voor nakomelingen zorgen, want heeft meer overlevingskansen dan de anderen. Dus deze soort eet ook meer voedsel, en dringt andere vogelssoorten weg. Zo overleven deze soorten andere."

Dit verklaart waarom dieren in sneeuwachtige gebieden zoals de poolvos en ijsbeer wit zijn, maar geen evolutie. 

Dit verklaart niet hoe de ene soort in een aparte soort kan veranderen. Zoals ik al zei, dit is hetzelfde principe als doorfokken van bepaalde eigenschappen bij honden. Evolutie gaat veel verder: een transformatie van geen enkel ledemaat, naar vinnen, naar armen. Dat zou dan gaan volgens het mechanisme van natuurlijke selectie, survival of the fittest en mutatie. Nogmaals, er is geen bewijs van hedendaagse mutaties die niet schadelijk zijn, waarom zou dat mechanisme vroeger dan wel altijd hebben gewerkt. Kijk om je heen, is de evolutie nu uitgeevolueerd dan? 

Omstandigheden die veranderen zoals thermopylae stelt, zorgen ervoor dat soorten uitsterven en dat andere soorten goed gedijen. Niet dat ze veranderen in andere soorten zoals de evolutie stelt. 

Een zeer primitieve long in het lichaam van een vis met kieuwen zou snel 'weggeselecteerd' worden omdat die long geen enkele functie zou hebben vervuld. Evolutionisten gebruiken trouwens veel woorden zoals: 'waarschijnlijk', 'vermoeden', 'het kan zijn dat'. Dat duidt al op veel speculatie. Dat viel me op de basisschool al op. 

Dan zeg je ook nog:

"En zo moet er maar 1 of 2 keer iets voorkomen dat een voordeel tov andere soorten oplevert, en het zorgt voor een aparte soort na enige tijd." 

In recorded history zouden er dus al species geevolueerd kunnen zijn? Daar is geen enkel bewijs voor. De grottekeningen van duizenden jaren oud laten geen geevolueerde species zien, hoogstens uitgestorven species. 

Evolutie is vooral een heel sterk verhaal, een uitzondering waar geen concreet bewijs voor hoef te worden geleverd, maar wat toch door de wetenschap wordt geaccepteerd. Een alternatief is er wel, creatie, ik heb nog nooit een 'tussenvorm' gezien, maar ik heb wel alleen maar complete species gezien. Dat is toch al overtuigend genoeg om te geloven in een Schepper? Dat klinkt niet vreemd. Verruil toch datgene wat vreemd klinkt voor datgene dat helder is. Geen enkel wezen hier op aarde heeft zichzelf ontworpen, net zoals een stoel zichzelf niet heeft gemaakt. 

Met vriendelijke groet, Elamin.

----------


## Tomas

> _Geplaatst door Elamin_ 
> ik heb nog nooit een 'tussenvorm' gezien, maar ik heb wel alleen maar complete species gezien.


De tussenvorm is iets wat verzonnen is door sceptici. Voor biologen bestaat zoiets niet. De familieboom van de soorten bestaat uit soorten die soms nog leven en soms allang zijn uitgestorven. Maar niet zoiets als tussensoorten. Die kom je niet tegen.




> Evolutionisten gebruiken trouwens veel woorden zoals: 'waarschijnlijk', 'vermoeden', 'het kan zijn dat'. Dat duidt al op veel speculatie.


Als een imam of dominee dat zou doen zou ie:
a. Eindelijk eens eerlijk zijn, voor de verandering.
b. Snel vervangen worden door een 'betere' variant, die zich een stuk minder met de waarheid bezig houdt. Dat is ook evolutie.

----------


## Elamin

Beste Maarten, 

Ik las een van jouw vorig bijdragen en daar zag ik dat je dit schreef:

'Er staan immers ook tegenstrijdigheden in, waardoor het aangeeft dat het van mensen komt.
vb.:
("ongelovigen doden" of "homo's stenigen/uit hoge torens gooien" <=> "gij zult niet doden")'

Nu haal je een goedkope truuk uit: je maakt de zin namelijk niet af: 

25.68. En zij die geen andere goden naast Allah aanroepen noch iemand doden, wat Allah heeft verboden, tenzij met recht, noch overspel plegen; en hij die dat doet zal een straf ondergaan

dus "noch iemand doden, wat Allah heeft verboden, tenzij met recht,"
Als het Islamitische recht, dus stelt dat iemand bij een bepaalde misdaad gedood moet worden is daar niets tegenstrijdigs aan. 

Maar leuk dat je hebt gezocht naar tegenstrijdigheden, blijf maar zoeken vind je toch niet. Alleen met goedkope truuks, zoals valse interpretaties en dergelijke. 

Het komt van Allah, (swt). 

Met vriendelijke groet, Elamin.

----------


## Tomas

> _Geplaatst door Elamin_ 
> 
> Maar leuk dat je hebt gezocht naar tegenstrijdigheden, blijf maar zoeken vind je toch niet. Alleen met goedkope truuks, zoals valse interpretaties en dergelijke.


Valse interpretaties worden pas vals verklaard zodra een andere interpretatie beter uitkomt. En anders maken ze er wel zoiets als abrogatie van. Dat is een ander woord voor hetzelfde fenomeen, maar klinkt een stuk "wetenschappelijker".

----------


## maartenn100

> _Geplaatst door Elamin_ 
> *Beste Maarten, 
> 
> Ik las een van jouw vorig bijdragen en daar zag ik dat je dit schreef:
> 
> 'Er staan immers ook tegenstrijdigheden in, waardoor het aangeeft dat het van mensen komt.
> vb.:
> ("ongelovigen doden" of "homo's stenigen/uit hoge torens gooien" <=> "gij zult niet doden")'
> 
> ...


Elamin, ik heb het niet over de Koran, maar over de Bijbel.
In de bijbel staan de tien geboden, waaronder 'Gij zult niet doden'. Daarnaast roept God in diezelfde bijbel niet anders op aan Mozes tot het doden van volkeren.

wel, naar me voorstaat staat er toch in de Koran:

"Wie een mens doodt, is alsof hij de hele mensheid doodt" "Wie een mens het leven redt, is alsof hij het leven van alle mensen heeft gered"
Is dat dan geen tegenstrijdigheid met het volgen van het Islamitisch recht waarin staat dat in een bepaald geval een mens zou mogen gedood worden? 

Dat kan je toch niet anders dan een tegenstrijdigheid noemen? (ik ben er niet op uit om express naar tegenstrijdigheden te gaan zoeken, maar je vroeg het mij, en persoonlijk vind ik het doden van gelijk welk een mens altijd verkeerd. Een straf dient om te leren uit fouten. En wanneer de beschuldigde wordt gedood, is dat enkel omwille van eigen genoegdoening, maar daarmee heeft de beschuldigde niks geleerd uit zijn misdaad. Ten tweede vindt ik het doden van een mens altijd erger dan wat de dader kan gedaan hebben. Je verlaagt jezelf dan tot een moordenaar. Zo'n recht kan nooit van God komen (fig.: moreel rechtvaardig).

----------


## ronald

> _Geplaatst door maartenn100_ 
> *Ronald, ik las wel degelijk wat je al meermaals schreef:
> 
> "Wetenschap handelt en formuleert met theorien en hypotheses terwijl de Bijbel handelt met absolute waarheid. Deze zijn twee verschillende disciplines waar "verzoening" totaal niet op zijn plaats is."
> 
> de premisse dat de bijbel handelt met absolute waarheid, is eigenlijk volgens mij hetzelfde zeggen alsdat de bijbel (voor u) de opperste autoriteit heeft op vlak van de waarheid. Het hoogste gezag mbt de waarheid. Dat is voor mijn part een 'autoriteitsargument' of argumentum ad verecundiam. 
> 
> 
> Met autoriteitsdenken bedoel ik dus dat jij gelooft dat de Torah Absolute Waarheid is. Dat is een geloof. Jij hebt daar geen enkel bewijs voor nodig, dus is dat een geloof op basis van een autoriteitsargument. Je stelt dat ook zo alsof ik dat als premisse moet zien. (nl: theorie versus absolute waarheid). Een premisse die ik niet onderschrijf, daar ik niet geloof  (sleutelwoord) in de Torah als Absolute waarheid, en jij gelooft daar wel in. 
> ...



Je hebt het goed begrepen wanneer ik schreef dat de Bijbel handelt met absolute waarheid. Dat zou je kunnen categoriseren als "argumentum ad verecundiam". Maar dat is nog geen drogredenen. Daar moet je van aantonen dat die verborgen aanname, in dit geval Gd de Schepper van de wereld en Zijn absolute waarheid niet klopt. Dat zie ik hier niet aangetoond.
Ik geloof dat de Tora Gds woord is en daarom absoluut is. Jij hoeft dat voor mij niet zo te zien, je hoeft die premisse niet te aanvaarden, maar als je het tegendeel wilt beweren dan moet je binnen de Gdsdienst aantonen dat dat niet zo is. De wetenschap daarvoor laten opdraven helpt niet en heeft in zoverre dus geen waarde. In jouw geval vertrouw je op sommige wetenschappelijk theorieen en hypotheses en van mij mag je. Ik zelf maak ook gebruik van de wetenschap alleen deze hypothese en theorieen accepteer ik niet vanwere de te grote wetenschappelijke vrijheden die men zich heeft toegeeigend. Ook zou het heel goed kunnen zijn dat vanuit andere hoeken wijsheden of levensgangen worden aangeboden die kunnen werken. Ook al zou men de Bijbel of andere boeken als "symbolische" aanvulling gebruiken. Je moet natuurlijk ook niet overgaan tot te veralgemenisering. Je spreekt hier namelijk al over "een" pratende slang terwijs die situatie uniek was. Wil ook niet zeggen dat ik daarnaast vele ander exegeses vanuit de "Pardes" register van verklaringen zou accepteren. Er is de letterlijke tekst n de meerdere diepere betekenissen zoals verleiding door de slechte inclinatie. De hoeveelheid literatuur is uitgebreid. 
Het is een kwestie om beide literaturen goed te kennen eer men een uitspraak zou kunnen doen wat er wel of niet staat in de Bijbel. Naast de letterlijke tekst is tevend de Mondelinge leer die even zo balangrijk is. In hoeverre is de een met de andere in tegenspraak en in hoeverre zegt de een niets daarover van de andere. Het begrip engel zul je natuurwetenschappelijk moelijk kunnen verklaren bv, maar wat zegt de Tora nu precies wat een engel is? Tot in welke dimensies onderzoekt de natuurwetenschappen de zaken?
Ik spreek vanuit de Tora en vertaal dat met Bijbel, bedoelend het Oude Testament, en zeg niets vanuit het Nieuwe Testament of de Koran. Wat IbnRushd zegt over "wij weten de absolute waarheid", dan is dat misschien een discussie van hem met mij waard. In onze disdussie moet datgene wat hij zegt niet storen. Je zou wellicht naar overeenkomsten kunnen kijken en naar diverse uitleggen of die overeenstemmen. Je komt er dan vanzelf wel achter waar de knelpunten zijn. Ik hoef daarom geen discussie uit de weg te gaan.
Natuurwetenschappen in de ware zin daarvan hebben een bepaalde absoluutheidsfactor in zich alhoewel wetenschappers wel zo voorzichtig zijn dat niet te zeggen. De geschiedenis van de natuurwetensachappen heeft zo nu en dan aangetoond dat theorieen zijn bijgesteld. Als psycholoog maak ik ook gebruik van de bepaalde wetmatigheid en diagnostiek van testen en theorieen. Echter deze bevinden zich binnen een kleine range. Mijn punt tegen extrapolair wetenschap bedrijven is dat die range veel te ruim is genomen en je daarom over dat gebied niet veel met zekerheid kunt zeggen. Tenslotte zijn "Wetenschappelijke speculaties" eigenlijk niet met elkaar te rijmen. Want "wetenschap" strikt genomen betekent "kennis" terwijl geen enkele speculatie kennis te noemen is in de strikte betekenis van het woord. Op zijn best kan wetenschap alleen spreken in termen van theorien afgeleid van bepaalde feiten en toegepast in het gebied van het onbekende.

----------


## ronald

> _Geplaatst door Thermopylae_ 
> * Of men wijst op Psalm 90:4; Duizend jaar zijn voor u God als 1 dag die voorbij gaat. Op zich gek, want eerst zegt men dat alles dat in de bijbel/thora staat precies waar is, dan weer moet er een andere uitleg worden gegeven, of is het overdrachtelijk bedoeld. Maar hoe dan ook, 6 x 1000 jaar, staat nog enorm ver af van 4,6 miljard jaar. Ook als er in de toekomst nog e.e.a. kan worden verfijnd, aan de wetenschappelijke onderzoeken, lijkt het bijzonder sterk, dat men terug zal moeten naar die ca 6000 jaar. 
> *



Er wordt ook wel ergens gezegd dat 1 dag overeenkomt met 1000 jaar. 

Psalm 90:4. Psalm 90"1-4: " 1 Een gebed van Mozes, de godsman.

Heer, u bent ons een toevlucht geweest
van geslacht op geslacht.
2 Nog voor de bergen waren geboren,
voor u aarde en land had gebaard 
u bent, o God, van eeuwigheid tot eeuwigheid.

3 U doet de sterveling terugkeren tot stof
en zegt: Keer terug, mensenkind.
4 Duizend jaar zijn in uw ogen
als de dag van gisteren die voorbij is,
niet meer dan een wake in de nacht.

5 U vaagt ons weg als slaap
in de morgen, als opschietend gras
6 dat ontkiemt in de morgen en opschiet,
en s avonds verwelkt en verdort. "

... dat elke "dag" van de Schepping overeenkomt met 1000 jaar wordt hier niet gezegd. "In uw ogen.." betekent iets anders dan "Het zijn ...".
Als je de vorige versen bekijkt dan zie je dat de gedachte van de Psalmist uit, dat tijd geen betekenis heeft bij Gd. In de schatting van de mens is 1000 jaar een vast tijdsbestek, een eeuw; in Gds schatting lijkt het als een dag (niet zoals de uren zeer langzaam voorttrekken) die vervliegen en kort zijn. De Psalmist duidt aan dat het eigenlijk nog korter is Psalm 63:7 " 7 Liggend op mijn bed denk ik aan u,
wakend in de nacht prevel ik uw naam.", als een "nachtwake" waarvan de slaper geen rekening heeft bepaald en weg is bij zijn ontwaken.

----------


## ronald

> _Geplaatst door maartenn100_ 
> *Kijk, telkens komt het grote verschil op het volgende neer:
> 
> Godsdienst is:
> "Iets geloven zonder concreet bewijs." (of zeer selectief, waarvan de conclusies al aangenomen zijn vooraf) 
> 
> Wetenschap is:
> "Stellingen formuleren op basis van concreet bewijs en de wetten van de logica". (waarbij men de hypotheses verandert afhankelijk van de verkregen bewijzen, maar niet enkel selectief aannamebevestigende bewijzen accepteert en de rest niet ter sprake brengt).
> 
> ...



Klopt. Het sluit de theorie van de evolutie niet uit wel wanneer de evolutietheorie de vrijheid neemt om over miljoenen jaren te spreken en over een bepaakde Big bang die zij puur wetenschappelijk niet kn verklaren. De evolutie theorie is een soort terugrekening en ontstaansgeschiedenis van diverse wezens aan de hand van een theoretisch model ofwel hypothese, van zeg maar de tijd dat wordt gezien dat alles geschapen is. 
Aan de andere kant kan daarom de wetenschap ook niet weerleggen dat datgene wat gelovigen zeggen over Schepping, Gd en 6000 jaar niet waar is.

----------


## Elamin

Beste Maarten, 

wees iets nauwkeuriger in het citeren van de Koran. Wat jij daar zegt:

"Wie een mens doodt, is alsof hij de hele mensheid doodt" "Wie een mens het leven redt, is alsof hij het leven van alle mensen heeft gered"
Is dat dan geen tegenstrijdigheid met het volgen van het Islamitisch recht waarin staat dat in een bepaald geval een mens zou mogen gedood worden? 

Dit is gewoon niet juist, het hele vers:

5.32. Deswegen schreven Wij de kinderen Israls voor, dat wie ook een mens doodt, behalve wegens het doden van anderen of het scheppen van wanorde in het land, het ware alsof hij het gehele mensdom had gedood, en voor hem, die iemand het leven schenkt, alsof hij aan het gehele mensdom het leven heeft geschonken. En voorzeker Onze boodschappers kwamen met duidelijke tekenen tot hen en toch - werden daarna -velen hunner op aarde tot over treders.

Zie je, na het verbod komt de uitzondering: het doden van anderen en het scheppen van wanorde in het land. Ofwel het ontwrichten van de samenleving, wat daar precies onder valt heeft de profeet (vzmh) toegelicht. 

Zoals ik al zei; je vind er geen tegenstrijdigheden in. Ik daag iedereen uit om tegenstrijdigheden te vinden. Die vind je niet, dat zou toch een hint moeten zijn dat het van Allah (swt) komt. Als je nu niets tegenstrijdigs vind, vraag je dan eens af wie tot een werk in staat is dat en informatie bevat die overeenkomt met de moderne wetenschap en geen tegenstrijdigheden kent? 

Maar vooral ook letten op wat je citeert, dit is tijdverspilling omdat je zaken zegt over de Koran die er niet in staan. 

Met vriendelijke groet, Elamin.

----------


## Charlus

> _Geplaatst door Elamin_ 
> *<...>Ik daag iedereen uit om tegenstrijdigheden te vinden. Die vind je niet, dat zou toch een hint moeten zijn dat het van Allah (swt) komt. Als je nu niets tegenstrijdigs vind, vraag je dan eens af wie tot een werk in staat is dat en informatie bevat die overeenkomt met de moderne wetenschap en geen tegenstrijdigheden kent?<...>*


Er staat niets in de koran dat eenduidig vooruitloopt op moderne wetenschap. De halfgare interpretaties in dat verband zijn een belediging voor het gezond verstand van alle betrokkenen, maar eerlijk is eerlijk: je beweert alleen nog maar dat de koran informatie bevat die overeenkomt met de moderne wetenschap. Met de vaststelling dat volgens de koran dag en nacht elkaar afwisselen is je claim dan al bewezen. Toch een beetje mager.
De koran is net als de bijbel een oud boek met veel flauwekul naast historisch belangwekkende zaken en soms behartenswaardige constateringen over la condition humaine. De hand van een opperwezen in een boek zien, is natuurlijk jouw persoonlijke vrijheid.
Ik kan mij niet aan de indruk ontrekken dat volgens jou athesten net zo fanatiek ongelovig zijn als gelovigen gelovig (beetje knullig geformuleerd maar de bedoeling zal duidelijk zijn). Athesme als een soortement religie in het negatief; tegen de klippen op geloven in het niet-bestaan van god en zelfs de behoefte voelen dat niet-bestaan te bewijzen. 
In dat andere topic met de babbelende mier heb ik op geen enkel moment geprobeerd om te bewijzen of aannemelijk te maken dat god niet bestaat, al was het alleen maar omdat daarover niets zinnigs te melden valt, althans niet in rationele zin. Als jij het tegendeel meent of hoopt, schort het aan je geloofszekerheid. En dan nu weer deze uitdaging... Ben je ergens bang voor?
Voor de meeste athesten speelt "god" geen enkele rol, ook niet in negatieve zin. Sprekend voor mijzelf: ik vind een opperwezen hoogst onaannemelijk en daarmee is meteen de kous af. Bij de ontwikkeling en latere toepassing van de evolutietheorie was en is god geen factor, evenmin fungeert de ET als boegbeeld van het athesme. Je overspannen beeld van het belang van god voor werkelijk iedereen, gelovig of ongelovig, speelt je hier parten.
De ET is onweerlegbaar, maakt andere theorien overbodig en verklaart een aantal wereldse zaken bevredigend genoeg. Over god en het ontstaan van het leven doet de ET geen uitspraken. Ik begrijp dan ook nooit zo goed waarom fundi's van verschillende pluimage zich altijd zo druk maken over de ET. Wschnl. weer die geloofsonzekerheid.

----------


## Snowwhite

> _Geplaatst door maartenn100_ 
> *Ronald, antwoord nu eens op de volgende vragen:
> 
> Geloof jij dat de slang kon praten in de Tuin van Eeden en Eva kon doen eten van de de Boom van Kennis over goed en kwaad? Geloof jij dat zo'n boom letterlijk kan bestaan? Of zit het verhaal eerder vol symboliek?
> Geloof jij dat God de slang strafte door hem bijgevolg op zijn buik te doen kruipen? (iets wat een slang zowieso doet?).
> 
> Geloof jij dat Eva uit de rib van Adam is ontstaan zoals de bijbel zegt? Dus dat God eerst de man naar zijn beeld en gelijkenis maakte en daarna de vrouw deed ontstaan uit de rib van Adam, zoals de bijbel het beschrijft?
> Geloof jij dat God rechtstreeks woedend sprak tegen de slang?*


Hallo Maarten,

Wij geloven ook dat Eva uit de rib van Adam kwam, maar het verhaal over de boom is toch ietsje anders. 

Uit stories of the prophets van Ibn kethier

*Eve's Creation* 
Muhammad Ibn Ishaaq and Ibn Abbas related that Eve was created from the shortest left rib of Adam while he was sleeping and after awhile she was clothed with flesh. That is why Allah the Exalted said:

"O Mankind! Be dutiful to your Lord, Who created you from a single person (Adam) and from Him (Adam) He created his wife (Eve), and from them both He created many men and women. (Ch 4:1)

Allah also said:

"It is he Who has created you from a single person (Adam) and then He created from him his wife (Eve), in order that he might enjoy the pleasure of living with her."(Ch 7:189).

*Adam's Weakness* 
Adam and Eve understood that they were forbidden to eat the fruit of that tree. Adam was however a human being and man tends to forget. His heart changes and his will weakens. Iblis (Satan) summoned all the envy within him and took advantage of Adam's humanity to exploit him. He started to whisper to him day after day, coaxing him: "Shall I guide you to the Tree of Immortality and the Eternal Kingdom?" He said to them:

"Your Lord did not forbid you this tree save you should become angels or become of the immortals." He (Satan) swore by Allah to them both saying: "Verily I am one of the sincere well wishers for you both." (Ch 7:20-21)

Adam asked himself: "What will happen if I eat from this tree? It might truly be the Tree of Immortality." His dream was to live forever in the pure innocence of Paradise." 
Years went by, and Adam and Eve were preoccupied with thoughts of that tree. Then one day they decided to eat of its fruit. They forgot that Allah had warned them not to approach it and that Iblis was their sworn enemy. Adam stretched out his hand, picked one of the fruits and offered it to Eve. They both ate of the forbidden tree.

Allah Almighty told us: "So he (Satan) misled them with deception." (Ch 7:22)

Allah said: "Thus did Adam disobey his Lord so he went astray." (Ch 20:121).

According to the old Testament, Eve was tempted by the serpent to eat of the forbidden tree. She ate because of the words of the serpent and fed Adam some of it.

----------


## Snowwhite

Hallo Maart/Therm




> _Geplaatst door maartenn100_ 
> *Beste Snowwhite en Ronald,
> 
> Wat ik jullie allebei helemaal niet verwijt maar wat jullie toch telkens doen is hetvolgende:
> 
> jullie maken telkens opnieuw weer gebruik van wat men in de literatuur m.b.t. de argumentatieleer in discussies een argumentum ad verecundiam  noemt.
> 
> En dat maakt elke verdere discussie onmogelijk.*


Wat betreft het plaatsen van bewijzen uit de koran. Lijkt met nogal wiedes Maarten. Therm stelt hier iets over de Germanen, dat ze zonder profeet ook prima in staat waren om normpjes en waardentjes vast te leggen en zelfs een rechtbank te vormen. 

Typisch sekuliere retoriek, ik ga daar natuurlijk tegen in door te stellen dat,

1 Het grootste onrecht het plegen van shirk is (afgoderij).

2 Naar ieder volk een profeet (waarschuwer) is gezonden.

Bovendien zegt Therm dat tussen Adam en Abraham een hele tijd niets zit, en dat is onjuist zowel volgens de bijbel alswel koran. 

Wat betreft de ET en het creationisme, dit kan nooit samengaan. Jullie stellen nu dat de mens afkomstig is van een soort aapachtige, en dat is in strijd met het scheppingsverhaal van Adam.
Bovendien verklaart de ET niet waar het immateriele vandaan komt zoals de ziel.

Verder wordt er met geen woord gerept over de Engelen die uit licht zijn geschapen en de Djinn die uit vuur is geschapen.

En dan kom ik gelijk op vraag 4, verklaring van het paranormale.

Dit heeft meestal te maken met de djinn. Die kunnen wij niet zien, maar hij kan ons wel zien. Zij geven informatie door aan "helderzienden".

En dat is wat ik bedoel, de wetenschap kan niet alles verklaren. 

Vele vragen zijn voor de atheisten onbeantwoord, waar de religieuze wel een verklaring hebben vanuit hun boeken.

De bewering dat ET algemeen aanvaard is door wetenschappers zou ik zeker niet durven stellen. Ik denk dat de helft van de Amerikanen het creationisme onderschrijft.

Wetenschap verandert ook continu. Simpel voorbeeldje:

Gisteren was fluoride goed voor de tanden, en vandaag slecht voor de botten. 

Daar waar wetenschap verandert, omdat het axioma's zijn, is religie waardevast.

Moge Allah SWT mijn fouten vergeven, Amien

Groetjes Snow

----------


## Elamin

Beste Charlus, 
Je stelt dat: 

'De koran is net als de bijbel een oud boek met veel flauwekul naast historisch belangwekkende zaken en soms behartenswaardige constateringen over la condition humaine.'
De bijbel is naar mijn mening ongetwijfeld een boek van grote waarde maar niet vergelijkbaar met de Koran in het opzicht dat je in de bijbel duizenden tegenstrijdigheden vindt, omdat mensenhanden er mee aan het knoeien zijn geweest. Er is ongeveer door 140 verschillende mensen aan gewerkt, lees: toevoegingen en schrappen van teksten. Dat zie je als je een bijv. Nederlandse bijbel van 100 jaar vergelijkt met die van nu. Je hebt mijn stelling trouwens over het onmogelijk zijn van kennis over het uitdijen van het heelal nooit beantwoord. (geen mythen van andere volkeren aanhalen, zo staat het ook niet in de Koran)

Naar aanleiding van mijn uitdaging vraag je of ik:
'Ben je ergens bang voor?' Dat is wel een beetje omgekeerde psychologie: de uitdager is bang? Jij spreekt duidelijk uit dat het mensenwerk is, dan daag ik je uit om mensenfouten te vinden. 

'De ET is onweerlegbaar, maakt andere theorien overbodig en verklaart een aantal wereldse zaken bevredigend genoeg.' Wat geloof je?

De ET is onbewijsbaar, maakt godsdienst des te geloofwaardiger (als je gelooft dat vissen zelf longen kunnen aangroeien (bespaar me de mutatie en selectiefabels), dan is er voor geloven in een Schepper minder geloof nodig. 

Met vriendelijke groet, Elamin.

----------


## Thermopylae

> [i Geplaatst door Snowwhite [/i]
> *Hallo Maart/Therm
> 
> Therm stelt hier iets over de Germanen, dat ze zonder profeet ook prima in staat waren om normpjes en waardentjes vast te leggen en zelfs een rechtbank te vormen. 
> 
> Typisch sekuliere retoriek, ik ga daar natuurlijk tegen in door te stellen dat,
> 
> 1 Het grootste onrecht het plegen van shirk is (afgoderij).
> 
> 2 Naar ieder volk een profeet (waarschuwer) is gezonden.*


Nee, ik stel niet zomaar hier iets, maar geef aan, wat bewezen is. De Romeinen hebben veel contacten gehad met Germaanse stammen, en hebben op papier gezet wat zij hebben gezien en gehoord. Vreemd is daarbij dat je met ddain spreekt over de moraal van de Germanen; hun normpjes en waardentjes. Laat nu net God die normpjes en waardentjes van de Germanen, aan Mozes hebben gegeven volgens de bijbel als zijnde Goddelijke normen en waarden; de tien geboden, volgens welke we ook heden ten dage nog steeds moeten leven volgens de heilige boeken! Dat ze rechtspraken over degenen die deze normen met voeten traden geeft aan, hoe serieus zij deze normen en waarden in de praktijk toepasten.
Dit is geen typisch seculiere retoriek, dit zijn de feiten, die zijn vastgelegd in geschriften, o.a. door Tacitus. Deze Tacitus was schrijver en historicus, en wordt ook tegenwoordig nog door wetenschappers gezien als de grootste Romeinse geschiedschrijver.

Je opmerkingen onder 1 en 2, bewijzen perfect, waarom een discussie tussen gelovigen en niet gelovigen  hoe leuk en interessant op zich ook  in feite tot mislukken gedoemd is.
Het heeft iets weg van twee stokoude mensen die met elkaar praten, maar omdat zij al zo oud zijn en in hun eigen gedachten verzonken zijn, het over verschillende zaken hebben.

De niet gelovigen baseert zijn discussie op feiten, wetenschappelijk bewezen zaken. De gelovige stelt daar tegenover teksten uit hun heilige boek. Die teksten zijn immers de absolute waarheid voor de gelovige. Probleem is alleen, dat het bestaan van de gever van deze teksten nooit bewezen is. De Germanen, om daar maar bij te blijven, hadden die zelfde waarheid. Zij wisten ook honderd procent zeker, dat al hun goden bestonden, wonderen verrichtte, en dat zij na de dood na het hiernamaals (Walhalla) zouden gaan. Toch zal er vandaag de dag geen mens meer zijn, die werkelijk daarin geloofd.

Zie de normen en waarden, door de Germanen bedacht en ingevoerd, en later door de Joden, christenen en moslims overgenomen, als zijnde door God gezonden. En probleem echter, de Germanen geloofden helemaal niet in God! 
Wat stel je er tegenover, die Germanen waren helemaal niet zo prima en ok, want er was sprake van shirk. Dan zet je dus een wetenschappelijk vastgesteld feit  de Germanen hadden al de leefregels, die we vandaag de dag nog hebben in grote lijnen, en waarvan de gelovigen beweren dat die aan Abraham werden gegeven met de stenen tafelen, dat zij tegen een leefregel van God ingingen, gij zult geen afgoden aanbidden. Echter, nooit bewezen, dat deze regel van God afkomstig is, om het simpele feit dat nooit bewezen is dat God bestaat. 
Maar bovendien stel je dat zelfs de Germanen, die dus niet in God geloofden, toch hun normen en waarden van deze God zouden hebben; God heeft naar alle volken profeten gezonden. Dus zo wordt al het goede, dat de mens zelf heeft bewerkstelligd, toch weer toegewezen aan God. 
Weer een argument gebaseerd op de nooit bewezen aanname, dat God bestaat.
Bovendien is nooit gebleken, of zelfs maar bewezen, dat er dat er bij de Germanen zich een profeet van God heeft gemeld. 




> [i Bovendien zegt Therm dat tussen Adam en Abraham een hele tijd niets zit, en dat is onjuist zowel volgens de bijbel alswel koran. [/B]


Wat ik schreef was, dat eerst God volgens de heilige boeken Adam en Eva schiep, en in het Hof van Eden liet leven, daarna trok hij zijn handen van hen af, om veel later in de persoon van Abraham, weer een verbond met de Joden te sluiten, en de mensen de tien geboden te geven.




> [i]Wat betreft de ET en het creationisme, dit kan nooit samengaan. Jullie stellen nu dat de mens afkomstig is van een soort aapachtige, en dat is in strijd met het scheppingsverhaal van Adam.
> Bovendien verklaart de ET niet waar het immateriele vandaan komt zoals de ziel. 
> .
> 
> Verder wordt er met geen woord gerept over de Engelen die uit licht zijn geschapen en de Djinn die uit vuur is geschapen. [/B]


Wij stellen niet dat de mens afkomstig is van een aapachtige, we stellen dat door Paleontologische vondsten is bewezen, dat de aap en de mens afstammen van een gezamelijke voorouder. Uit deze voorouder heeft zich GESCHEIDEN de aap en de mens ontwikkelt. Zie dat overzicht dat ik heb gegeven

Uiteraard wordt in de ET niet geschreven over engelen en de djinns. De ET beschrijft alleen wetenschappelijk vastgestelde zaken. Bij mijn weten, is er nog nooit enig bewijs geleverd dat engelen of de djinns
bestaan.




> [i En dan kom ik gelijk op vraag 4, verklaring van het paranormale.
> 
> Dit heeft meestal te maken met de djinn. Die kunnen wij niet zien, maar hij kan ons wel zien. Zij geven informatie door aan "helderzienden".
> 
> En dat is wat ik bedoel, de wetenschap kan niet alles verklaren. 
> 
> Vele vragen zijn voor de atheisten onbeantwoord, waar de religieuze wel een verklaring hebben vanuit hun boeken.
> 
> De bewering dat ET algemeen aanvaard is door wetenschappers zou ik zeker niet durven stellen. Ik denk dat de helft van de Amerikanen het creationisme onderschrijft.
> ...


Dat helderziende berichten doorkrijgen van Djinns, is ook zon aanname, die nimmer bewezen is. 

Dat wetenschap niet alles kan verklaren is gedeeltelijk waar. Je kunt ook stellen, nog niet kan verklaren. Zeker in de laatste 80 jaar heeft de wetenschap, een enorme ontwikkeling doorgemaakt, en vindt op steeds meer prangende vragen een antwoord. Dat zal steeds zo doorgaan, dus antwoorden op vragen die we nu nog niet kennen, zullen steeds dichterbij komen.

Zolang de mensen rondlopen op aarde, geeft zaken waarvan zij de achtergrond niet kennen een vervelend en onzeker gevoel. Dus daar waar men geen antwoord weet, bedenkt men zelf maar een antwoord. Op die basis werden ook de goden en het hiernamaals door de mens zelf gecreerd. Zo had men direct op een hele hoop onbeantwoorde vragen een antwoord dacht men! En dat geeft rust en zekerheid, en neemt een hoop angsten weg, ook al heb je het zelf bedacht. 

Vele vragen zijn voor de atheisten onbeantwoord, waar de religieuze wel een verklaring hebben vanuit hun boeken.

Dat illustreert precies wat ik bedoel. Athesten willen ook graag belangrijke vragen over leven en dood beantwoord zien. Maar zolang als er geen wetenschappelijk onderbouwd antwoord voorhanden is, dan gaat men er niet toe over, daar dan maar het etiket van een opperwezen op te plakken. Kunnen wie iets niet verklaren; God!
De gelovigen hebben dan wel een verklaring uit hun heilige boeken, maar er is geen enkele wetenschappelijke onderbouwing/bewijs voor die verklaringen. En zoals ik al schreef, er staan genoeg zaken in de diverse heilige boeken, die met de huidige stand van de wetenschap kan worden aangemerkt, als onjuist.

De ET wordt in grote kringen van wetenschappers aanvaard. Natuurlijk zijn nooit alle geleerden het eens. Maar er is al zoveel bewezen, dat men daar niet omheen kan. Natuurlijk zullen sowieso alle wetenschappers, die gelovig zijn, niet zo snel de ET onderschrijven, en naarstig zoeken of ze deze onderuit kunnen halen. Zeker als ze menen, dat hun heilige boek tot de laatste letter juist is.

Dat wetenschap af en toe van mening verandert, is inherent aan de wetenschap, en toe te juichen. Het zou bijzonder slecht zijn, als men zo star aan een reeds ingenomen standpunt zou blijven vasthouden, dat men niet meer op zoek zou gaan en verder onderzoek zou doen.
In feit is dat het gene dat je bij gelovigen aantreft. Men blijft vasthouden aan heilige boeken van vele eeuwen geleden, en weigert derhalve hedendaagse wetenschappelijke bevindingen, mee te nemen in hun afwegingen over de filosofische vragen des levens. Die staan vast en blijven vast staan. Overigens kan het best, dat achteraf blijkt, dat fluor op langere termijn toch schadelijker is dan men aanvankelijk dacht. Daar kom je achter als je jarenlange ervaringen hebt. De gevonden resten van onze voorgangers echter, die een ketting vormen tot ons toe, zijn er en blijven bestaan, die kun je niet wegpraten. Hoog op zal bij nieuwe vondsten nog meer tussenschakels gevonden worden. Dat zet echter de theorie als zodanig niet op de tocht.


Dat de religie in tegenstelling tot wetenschap waardevast is, is een illusie die gelovigen zelf in stand houden.
Wat de wetenschap ook vindt, als dat in tegenspraak is, met hetgeen het heilig boek stelt, dan is het gewoon niet waar! 

Groet Therm

----------


## Elamin

Beste Therm,

Ik wil reageren op deze zinnen:

Dat de religie in tegenstelling tot wetenschap waardevast is, is een illusie die gelovigen zelf in stand houden.
Wat de wetenschap ook vindt, als dat in tegenspraak is, met hetgeen het heilig boek stelt, dan is het gewoon niet waar! 

Wetenschap is dynamisch, als een theorie iets niet (meer) verklaard of niet voldoende inzicht biedt/verschaft, wordt 'ie vervangen door een betere (lees; eenvoudiger, minder stappen, bredere verklaring enz.) theorie. Elke vraag leidt immers tot een nieuwe vraag. 

De Koran wordt niet op die manier veranderd, op geen enkele manier. Toch vind je geen zaken in de Koran die niet wetenschappelijk correct zijn. In dat opzicht is de wetenschap minder waardevast dan de Koran. 

De Koran behoeft immers geen aanpassingen, hoe verder geacanceerd de wetenschap raakt, hoe begrijpelijker feiten in de Koran worden. Het vers bijvoorbeeld dat de aarde en hemelen ooit n samenhangende massa waren. Pas veel later is de big bang theorie geformuleerd, nadat werd ontdekt dat elk punt in het heelal zich verwijderd van elk ander punt (wat ook in de Koran staat). De wetenschap deed er dus 1400 jaar over om iets te bedenken wat in de Koran staat. 

Met vriendelijke groet, Elamin. 





Met vriendelijke groet, Elamin.

----------


## maartenn100

> _Geplaatst door Elamin_ 
> [B]Beste Maarten, 
> 
> Als ik televisie kijk, dan kijk ik het liefst natuurprogramma's, animal planet, discovery, national g. BBC enz. Prachtig!
> 
> Maar even terug naar jouw commentaar, je stelt dat bijv. de vogel met de sterkste vleugels, de meeste kans maakt om te overleven. Zijn nakomelingen hebben de beste genen en krijgen ook betere vleugels, de andere vogels sterven bijv. uit. Dat verklaart niet hoe de ene soort in de andere kan veranderenf. De evolutietheorie stelt dat mensen en apen een gemeenschappelijke voorouder hebben.


Dat voorbeeld verklaart inderdaad niet hoe de ene soort na de andere ontstaan is, maar je moet vanuit het mechanisme uitgaan. Een aantal afwijkingen na een aantal generaties kan toevallig voordeel opleveren en zodanig verschillend zijn van de soort van drie of vier generaties terug dat je bijna kan stellen dat het een nieuwe soort is.

Ooit waren keffertjes (kleine hondjes) wolven. Dat zijn hun voorouders. Door 'afwijkingen' of mutaties die overleefden in een gedomesticeerde omgeving (= omgeving met mensen die huisdieren houden) overleefden bepaalde dieren en andere werden weggeslecteerd. Uiteraard ook wel met het kunstmatig 'fokken' van hondenrassen. Dus als je ervan uitgaat dat er miljoenen jaren overgegaan zijn, kan je wel zien dat het mechanisme van aanpassing aan het milieu, en de overleving van aangepaste eigenschappen uiteindelijk voor subsoorten en andere soorten zorgt.




> _Geplaatst door Elamin_ Die zou dan wat weg hebben gehad van ons en van apen. Hoe kan het dan dat de primitieve chimpansee wel overleeft en die 'voorouder' niet?


Dat kan gerust zijn zijn dat die voorouder niet overleeft en een primitievere nakomeling wel door omstandigheden. Dat is niet noodzakelijk nodig om de theorie te doen kloppen. Het hangt af van de omstandigheden in de tijd welke eigenschappen dan nu weer zullen overleven. 

Het lijkt soms inderdaad ongelooflijk, maar volgens mij zijn wetenschappers echt wel op genoeg vondsten en bewijzen gestuit, anders zou de theorie niet zo fel verdedigd worden. Maar je vragen zijn wel interessant, en zou je dus best aan een kenner of bioloog zelf stellen.

----------


## maartenn100

> _Geplaatst door ronald_ 
> [B]Je hebt het goed begrepen wanneer ik schreef dat de Bijbel handelt met absolute waarheid. Dat zou je kunnen categoriseren als "argumentum ad verecundiam". Maar dat is nog geen drogredenen. Daar moet je van aantonen dat die verborgen aanname, in dit geval Gd de Schepper van de wereld en Zijn absolute waarheid niet klopt.


Dit is een foute aanname volgen mij, Ronald. Als iemand morgen zegt dat er een groot monster bestaat, moet ik niet aantonen dat dat monster niet bestaat, maar moet die persoon kunnen aantonen dat het wel zo is.

Ik geef dat onrealistisch voorbeeld om te tonen dat diegene die iets beweert in de eerste plaats moet kunnen aantonen dat wat hij beweert juist is. Zomaar zeggen: "ik geloof dat het zo is", volstaat niet voor een wetenschapper. (wel voor een gelovige).







> _Geplaatst door Ronald_ 
> Ik geloof dat de Tora Gds woord is en daarom absoluut is. Jij hoeft dat voor mij niet zo te zien, je hoeft die premisse niet te aanvaarden, maar als je het tegendeel wilt beweren dan moet je binnen de Gdsdienst aantonen dat dat niet zo is. De wetenschap daarvoor laten opdraven helpt niet en heeft in zoverre dus geen waarde. In jouw geval vertrouw je op sommige wetenschappelijk theorieen en hypotheses en van mij mag je. Ik zelf maak ook gebruik van de wetenschap alleen deze hypothese en theorieen accepteer ik niet vanwere de te grote wetenschappelijke vrijheden die men zich heeft toegeeigend.


Ten eerste, Ronald, zoals ik aan Elamin ook zei: een theorie is niet zomaar een verhaaltje. Dat is betrouwbaarder dan wat we 'gezond verstand' noemen in de omgang. Een theorie is immers vele malen getoetst, uitgetest enz... Een theorie is de betrouwbaarste uitspraak die men voorlopig kan doen over fenomenen. Dus wetenschappelijke theorien verklaren en voorspellen fenomenen in de realiteit vaak veel beter dan geruchten van mensen, veronderstellingen enzovoort.

Ten tweede verwijs ik dus naar mijn eerste antwoord: diegene die iets beweert, moet zijn bewering kunnen aantonen, en dan mag de ander kritiek op de wetenschappelijke methode geven waartoe men aan die bewijzen is gekomen. De methode van bewijsvoering mag bekritiseerd worden. 
Het is dus niet aan de wetenschapper om te bewijzen dat iets niet bestaat. Het is aan diegene die in iets gelooft, te kunnen aantonen waarin hij of zij gelooft, en de wetenschappelijke bronvermelding, auteurs, vermelding van onderzoeken enz... erbij vermelden.
Zo werkt wetenschap. (ik weet nu ook wel dat religie of geloof niet zo werkt en het niet kunnen aantonen daarmee meteen alles van tafel veegt, dat is natuurlijk ook niet zo).






> _Geplaatst door Ronald_ Ook zou het heel goed kunnen zijn dat vanuit andere hoeken wijsheden of levensgangen worden aangeboden die kunnen werken. Ook al zou men de Bijbel of andere boeken als "symbolische" aanvulling gebruiken. Je moet natuurlijk ook niet overgaan tot te veralgemenisering. Je spreekt hier namelijk al over "een" pratende slang terwijs die situatie uniek was. Wil ook niet zeggen dat ik daarnaast vele ander exegeses vanuit de "Pardes" register van verklaringen zou accepteren. Er is de letterlijke tekst n de meerdere diepere betekenissen zoals verleiding door de slechte inclinatie.


Wel daar geloof ik zeker in, in de betekenis voor mensen vandaag. Om het na te volgen en zich bvb. niet te laten verleiden tot het kwaaddoen bvb. Dus de de 'boodschap' eruit begrijp ik. Ik vergelijk het met de parabels van het Nieuwe Testament. Jezus vertelt daarin verhalen, die niet echt gebeurd zijn, maar een boodschap inhouden of moraal. 





> _Geplaatst door Ronald_ De hoeveelheid literatuur is uitgebreid. 
> Het is een kwestie om beide literaturen goed te kennen eer men een uitspraak zou kunnen doen wat er wel of niet staat in de Bijbel. Naast de letterlijke tekst is tevend de Mondelinge leer die even zo balangrijk is. In hoeverre is de een met de andere in tegenspraak en in hoeverre zegt de een niets daarover van de andere. Het begrip engel zul je natuurwetenschappelijk moelijk kunnen verklaren bv, maar wat zegt de Tora nu precies wat een engel is? Tot in welke dimensies onderzoekt de natuurwetenschappen de zaken?


Om de wetenschapper te laten onderzoeken of er engelen bestaan, moet er eerst een 'geoperationaliseerde definitie' van het begrip of concept 'engel' gegeven worden. Een meetbare omschrijving van het concept 'engel'. Dan pas kan een wetenschapper nagaan of zoiets tot hiertoe is waargenomen, of men zo iets (iemand) kan vaststellen.

De verschijning van de Engel Gabril kan volgens de wetenschap maar op n manier te verklaren zijn op dit moment: via een hallucinatie. 
In psychiatrie zitten bvb. heel wat menen die hallucinaties hebben over mensen die voor morgen het einde van de wereld voorspellen. 





> _Geplaatst door Ronald_ Ik spreek vanuit de Tora en vertaal dat met Bijbel, bedoelend het Oude Testament, en zeg niets vanuit het Nieuwe Testament of de Koran. Wat IbnRushd zegt over "wij weten de absolute waarheid", dan is dat misschien een discussie van hem met mij waard. In onze disdussie moet datgene wat hij zegt niet storen.


Eigenlijk wel Ronald. Omdat iemand die in een multiculturele samenleving leeft en alle gelovigen hoort zeggen dat hun boek en hun geloof 'de waarheid' is, zou het goed zijn om de verschillende gelovigen wel degelijk met elkaar te confronteren. Want wat moet een buitenstaander denken? Ze zeggen allemaal dat hun verhaal 'de waarheid' is, en toch verschillen de verhalen. Conclusie: er kan er maar n juist zijn, en voorlopig is dat niet uit te maken. Net daarom is het goed dat godsdienstigen zichzelf ook confronteren met de heilige waarheid van de andere.


[QUOTE]_Geplaatst door Ronald_ Natuurwetenschappen in de ware zin daarvan hebben een bepaalde absoluutheidsfactor in zich alhoewel wetenschappers wel zo voorzichtig zijn dat niet te zeggen. De geschiedenis van de natuurwetensachappen heeft zo nu en dan aangetoond dat theorieen zijn bijgesteld.[/Ronald]

Je hebt gelijk. Dat is ook het mooie aan de wetenschappen (zowel de natuurwetenschappen als de menswetenschappen): ze staan open voor bijsturing als er genoeg tegenbewijzen zijn. Religies daarentegen hebben hun overtuigingen en zijn dus statisch. Theorien zijn dus dynamisch, net omdat men uitspraken over de werkelijkheid wil doen, en de menselijke geest feilbaar is. 





> _Geplaatst door Ronald_ 
> Als psycholoog maak ik ook gebruik van de bepaalde wetmatigheid en diagnostiek van testen en theorieen. Echter deze bevinden zich binnen een kleine range. Mijn punt tegen extrapolair wetenschap bedrijven is dat die range veel te ruim is genomen en je daarom over dat gebied niet veel met zekerheid kunt zeggen. Tenslotte zijn "Wetenschappelijke speculaties" eigenlijk niet met elkaar te rijmen. Want "wetenschap" strikt genomen betekent "kennis" terwijl geen enkele speculatie kennis te noemen is in de strikte betekenis van het woord.


Kan je hier een voorbeeld van geven, want ik begrijp niet goed wat u hiermee bedoelt.

----------


## maartenn100

> _Geplaatst door ronald_ 
> *Klopt. Het sluit de theorie van de evolutie niet uit wel wanneer de evolutietheorie de vrijheid neemt om over miljoenen jaren te spreken en over een bepaakde Big bang die zij puur wetenschappelijk niet kn verklaren.*


*

Ronald, de evolutietheorie gaat louter over het gegeven dat aangepaste kenmerken aan een specifieke omgeving overleven en hun genen kunnen doorgeven en niet-aangepaste kenmerken worden weggeselecteerd.

The Bigbangtheorie is een andere theorie. 


Vandaag ziet men 'evolutie in actie' bij bacterien en men kan vaststellen dat zowel virussen als bacterien muteren in beter aangepaste soorten aan hun agressieve omgevingen. Men moet immers nieuwe anti-biotica gaan uitvinden, maar aangepaste bacterien overleven immers en woekeren massaal.






Geplaatst door RonaldAan de andere kant kan daarom de wetenschap ook niet weerleggen dat datgene wat gelovigen zeggen over Schepping, Gd en 6000 jaar niet waar is.


*Zie ook boven dus: het is niet aan de wetenschap om aan te tonen dat geesten_ niet_ bestaan. Het is aan diegenen die in geesten geloven om aan te tonen dat geesten bestaan.

Het is aan de gelovigen om wetenschappelijk aan te tonen dat de aarde maar 6000 jaar oud is, en om aan te tonen dat er een Schepper is. Als ze dat niet kunnen, zijn hun uitspraken wetenschappelijk niet geldig.
Wetenschappers kunnen daarna zien of de weg van bewijsvoering of wetenschappelijke methodologie die de geestengelovers hebben gehanteerd wel klopt.

Als wetenschappers zelf tot de ontdekking komen dat de aarde miljoenen jaren ouder is, kan met zekerheid weerlegd worden dat de aarde slechts 6000 jaar oud is. Tenzij diegenen die dat beweren met zeer goede wetenschappelijke bewijzen aankomen voor hun bewering. Zodat dat kan worden nagescheckt.

----------


## maartenn100

> _Geplaatst door Elamin_ 
> *Beste Maarten, 
> 
> wees iets nauwkeuriger in het citeren van de Koran. Wat jij daar zegt:
> 
> "Wie een mens doodt, is alsof hij de hele mensheid doodt" "Wie een mens het leven redt, is alsof hij het leven van alle mensen heeft gered"
> Is dat dan geen tegenstrijdigheid met het volgen van het Islamitisch recht waarin staat dat in een bepaald geval een mens zou mogen gedood worden? 
> 
> Dit is gewoon niet juist, het hele vers:
> ...


Inderdaad, de regel is: niet doden, maar er zijn uitzonderingen. Dus geen tegenstrijdigheid voor zover ik daar zicht op heb.
Persoonlijk vind ik dat je de regel moet hanteren nooit iemand te doden. 
Trouwens gaat het dan over het ontwrichten van een Islamitische samenleving? Want iedereen die dan niet-moslim is of homo, mag dan gedood worden volgens de profeet? Of klopt dat niet?

Ps: ik zal erop letten juist te citeren.

vriendelijke groeten
Maarten

----------


## maartenn100

> _Geplaatst door Snowwhite_ 
> [B]Hallo Maart/Therm
> 
> 
> 
> Wat betreft het plaatsen van bewijzen uit de koran. Lijkt met nogal wiedes Maarten. Therm stelt hier iets over de Germanen, dat ze zonder profeet ook prima in staat waren om normpjes en waardentjes vast te leggen en zelfs een rechtbank te vormen. 
> 
> Typisch sekuliere retoriek, ik ga daar natuurlijk tegen in door te stellen dat,
> 
> ...


ja, Snowwhite, maar wat jij een afgod noemt is voor anderen een god, en bidt jij tot een afgod. Dus de norm ligt anders voor verschillende volkeren. 

Ten tweede is voor een buitenstaander, die niet is opgegroeid met een godsdienst alles afgoderij of fabel.

Naar ieder volk is een profeet gestuurd, schrijf je.

Weet je dat er nog dagelijks 'boodschappers' rondlopen die het werk van hun profeet naar elk volk sturen?

Getuigen van Jehova, Mormonen, Tibetaanse monniken, Jezusfanaten, Moslims, Hindoe-priesters, Voodoo-priesters enz

Dus elk volk heeft gedurende tal van generaties duizenden profeten van gelijk wat voor 'fantasie' of 'geloof' over de vloer gehad.

enkel wetenschap of bewijsbaarheid en het zelf nadenken van mensen hield daarin perspectief. In de tijd van Jezus waren er honderden andere goeroes van andere sekten die iets anders beweerden. Allemaal waren het profeten van verschillende goden. En allen bestreden ze de andere. 

Dus je veronderstellingen kloppen niet, Snowwhite.





> _Geplaatst door Snowwhite_Wat betreft de ET en het creationisme, dit kan nooit samengaan. Jullie stellen nu dat de mens afkomstig is van een soort aapachtige, en dat is in strijd met het scheppingsverhaal van Adam.


Daar heb je gelijk in. Volgens bewijzen blijkt dat dat verhaal niet klopt met de werkelijkheid. Het verhaal is aan mensen uit die tijden vertelt geweest omdat de mensen toen geen onderwijs genoten. De mensen toen waren ook analfabeet en dachten vrij primitief over de wereld. Het was een verhaal van de wereld om aan de mensen te vertellen en zo hun leven zin te geven binnen een verhaal.

Maar met moderne technieken kan men eindelijk te weten komen wat er werkelijk is gebeurd (via wetenschappelijke betrouwbare methoden). En dan blijkt dat de aarde miljoenen jaren oud is.





> _Geplaatst door Elamin_ Bovendien verklaart de ET niet waar het immateriele vandaan komt zoals de ziel.


Inderdaad, dat pretendeert ze ook niet. Het is aan de menswetenschappen om uit te zoeken hoe mentale processen werken.
De wetenschap is inderdaad beperkt in haar uitspraken, net omdat al haar uitspraken betrouwbaar moeten zijn. De wetenschap weet enkel dat een 'ik' een illusie van de hersenen is, waarvan delen van zelfbesef verdwijnen bij hersenletsels bijvoorbeeld. Daaruit haalt men bewijzen dat de ervaring van 'een geest' een constructie van de hersenen is.
Dat berust op bewijzen, niet op zomaar wat geloven, Snowwhite.

[


> _Geplaatst door Snowwhite_Verder wordt er met geen woord gerept over de Engelen die uit licht zijn geschapen en de Djinn die uit vuur is geschapen.


Inderdaad, de evolutietheorie is enkel een theorie over de evolutie van dieren. Een diertje dat geboren wordt en eigenschappen heeft waardoor het kan overleven, heeft meer kans zijn genen door te geven dan een diertje dat met eigenschappen wordt geboren dat in die omgeving nefast is. Een afwijking dat toevallig voordeel biedt zal meer gaan voorkomen en na een aantal generaties een nieuwe soort gaan vormen.

Met draken, spoken, geesten, engelen, djins, kabouters, nymfen, dwergen, feen, tovenaars, heksen en hobbits, daar houdt de wetenschap zich inderdaad niet mee bezig, tenzij iemand met wetenschappelijke bewijzen afkomt dat kabouters daadwerkelijk de planten tijdens onze afwezigheid verzorgen.


[


> _Geplaatst door Snowwhite_ En dan kom ik gelijk op vraag 4, verklaring van het paranormale.
> 
> Dit heeft meestal te maken met de djinn. Die kunnen wij niet zien, maar hij kan ons wel zien. Zij geven informatie door aan "helderzienden".


lief kind, elke zichzelfverklaarde helderziende die aan testen is onderworpen geweest in laboratoria bleek niks te kunnen voorspellen.

De eerstvolgende helderziende die onder strenge controle van wetenschapers en goochelaars exacte voorspellingen kan doen, die meetbaar zijn, zal worden geloofd. Wetenschappers willen streng elke bewering in die richting gerust streng onderzoeken en dat gebeurt ook. Elke paranormale tot hiertoe bleek een bedrieger, iemand die uit was op geld of iemand die naar een psychiater eerder moest dan dat ie werkelijk over de gaven beschikte waarover hij of zij sprak.


[


> _Geplaatst door Snowwhite_ Vele vragen zijn voor de atheisten onbeantwoord, waar de religieuze wel een verklaring hebben vanuit hun boeken.


Wel Snowwhite, daar heb je zeker gelijk in in dat eerste deel van je zin. En laat dat nu net het mooie en eerlijke aan wetenschap zijn: wat we niet weten, daarover moeten we zwijgen.

Maar religies pretenderen inderdaad allerlei antwoorden te geven op allerlei vragen, die de verschillende relilgies doorheen de tijd verschillend hebben beantwoord. Net daarom zijn de religies in een multirelgieuze samenleving ongeloofwaardig geworden: ze vertellen allemaal iets anders en beweren elke voor zich dat hun antwoord het enige juiste is.





> _Geplaatst door Snowwhite_ De bewering dat ET algemeen aanvaard is door wetenschappers zou ik zeker niet durven stellen. Ik denk dat de helft van de Amerikanen het creationisme onderschrijft.


Het gaat altijd om de methode, Snowwhite, altijd om de methode van kennisverwerving.

Hoe komt men tot creationisme? Via de bijbel, via de koran? ok, dan is het geen goede wetenschappelijke methode.

Hoe komt men aan ET? Via onderzoek, via geduldige observaties en noteren van er werkelijk gebeurt en daarin een logica ontdekken? Ah ok, dan is de theorie voorlopig geldig.

De waarheid is niet wat men gelooft, noch wat men graag had willen geloven, maar wat uit de feiten blijkt, ookal klopt dat niet met wat een relgie, overgeleverd via cultuur, generaties lang hetzelfde herhaalt, wat n man oplegde. De volgelingen dachten niet verder meer na en gaven door wat die man had gezegd.

Zo zijn er verschillende culturen die op dat principe gebaseerd zijn.

Ga eens naar India, Snowwhite, daar vindt je dergelijke profeten (goeroes heten ze) met honderden. Die verdienen goed geld aan hun business. 

Nee, nieuwe generaties mensen moeten ontwaken uit wat ze zomaar aannemen (geloven), zelf beginnen nadenken, en natchecken, ipv zomaar napraten op wat vorige generaties hen vanuit hun weten hebben voorgelezen. Met wat we vandaag weten kijken we immers met andere ogen naar hetzelfde dan in de middelleeuwen en vroeger.




> _Geplaatst door Snowwhite_Wetenschap verandert ook continu. Simpel voorbeeldje:
> 
> Gisteren was fluoride goed voor de tanden, en vandaag slecht voor de botten.


Er is niks verandert, Snowwhite, als je goed herleest wat je zelf schrijft:
gisteren bleek dat fluoride goed is voor de tanden, vandaag blijkt ook dat er neveneffecten zijn voor de botten.

Het verschil ligt steeds in de methode van kennisverwerving.
Kijkt men naar de realiteit en zoekt men naar inzicht in de achterliggende mechanismen van fenomenen in die realiteit.
Of herhaalt men gewoon wat vorige generaties ooit hebben neergeschreven in een boek en waarvan ze stelden dat iedereen dat MOET geloven, zonder nadenken? Omdat _goden het hen zouden hebben ingefluisterd_ ? Toen geloofde men dat, nu weet men dat zoiets niet kan.

Het is de methode van wetenschap die bevrijdend werkt voor elk volk.

Godsdiensten bepleiten bepaalde waarden en manieren van omgaan die goed zijn en navolgenswaardig. 
Maar wetenschap is qua onderzoeksmethode het betrouwbaarst en dus is haar kennisaanspraak geringer, maar wat zij beweert is sterk onderbouwt en is geen kwestie van geloof, maar van 'vaststellen'.











> _Geplaatst door Snowwhite_ Daar waar wetenschap verandert, omdat het axioma's zijn, is religie waardevast.


Religie blijft inderdaad bij haar antwoorden, ookal merken religieuzen dat mensen van een andere religie een ander boek hebben en andere antwoorden.
Wie nuchter naar de werkelijkheid kijkt ziet zowel Snowwhite haar koran als het boek der boeken opheffen als Ronald. Twee totaal verschillende boeken met andere gebruiken en rituelen. Maar ze durven de dialoog niet met elkaar aangaan, want da's iets te confronterend.
De neutrale buitenstaander weet alleen niet welk boek te geloven. En helaas staan er nog te zwaaien in onze multireligieuze maatschappij met hun bekende en minder bekende boeken.

Enkel wetenschap stoelt op bewijzen, die iedereen die wil horen, zien en voelen kan waarnemen, ongeacht religie. Enkel het menselijk verstand is nodig en de wil om de realiteit te zien en niet enkel op overleveringen te vertrouwen uit een tijdperk waarin men de middelen nog niet had om te ontdekken wat er is en wat niet.

Liever een menselijke kennis die zich aanpast met wat men meer te weten komt over de realiteit, dan een kennis die nooit mag aangepast worden aan de tijdsgeest en waarin dus geen leven zit.

Want dat is maar doods: niks mag veranderd worden aan uitspraken over de wereld.
Terwijl het leven net is: verandering, ervaring, geboeid worden door nieuwe zaken, nieuwsgierig zijn, je verwonderen.

----------


## Thermopylae

> _Geplaatst door Elamin_ 
> *Beste Therm,
> 
> Ik wil reageren op deze zinnen:
> 
> Dat de religie in tegenstelling tot wetenschap waardevast is, is een illusie die gelovigen zelf in stand houden.
> Wat de wetenschap ook vindt, als dat in tegenspraak is, met hetgeen het heilig boek stelt, dan is het gewoon niet waar! 
> 
> Wetenschap is dynamisch, als een theorie iets niet (meer) verklaard of niet voldoende inzicht biedt/verschaft, wordt 'ie vervangen door een betere (lees; eenvoudiger, minder stappen, bredere verklaring enz.) theorie. Elke vraag leidt immers tot een nieuwe vraag. 
> ...


Goede avond Elamin,


"De Koran wordt niet op die manier veranderd, op geen enkele manier. Toch vind je geen zaken in de Koran die niet wetenschappelijk correct zijn. In dat opzicht is de wetenschap minder waardevast dan de Koran. "

Daar zijn veel mensen het dus niet mee eens. Inderdaad zijn er publicaties verschenen, waarin men stelt dat er moderne wetenschap in de koran staan. Mensen hadden die wetenschap niet in de 7e eeuw, dus moet de koran door God gezonden zijn.

Als je die publicaties leest, dan blijkt duidelijk dat men met de de kennis van de hedendaagse wetenschap is gaan zoeken in verzen, om die bewering te kunnnen staven.

Een klein voorbeeldje, maar er zijn er veel meer.
Er wordt bijvoorbeeld aangevoerd, dat aan de hand van een vers het bewijs is geleverd, dat in de koran al staat dat de aarde rond is.
En dat terwijl iedereen nog eeuwen na het tot stand komen van de koran geloofde dat de aarde plat is. Deze bewering is om twee redenen niet correct. In de eerste plaats luidt de tekst, heb ik er niet voor gezorgd dat de dag en de nacht elkaar opvolgen. Uit die tekst is slechts op te maken, dat God aangeeft dat hij almachtig is, en wat hij voor de mens heeft gedaan. Wat wil men ons echter doen geloven, dag en nacht is alleen mogelijk, als de aarde rond is, dus staat in de koran dat de aarde rond is! Nee dus, dat staat er niet. Als men had willen schrijven dat de aarde rond was, dan zou dat gedaan zijn. Bovendien kan ieder eenvoudige boer vaststellen, dat dag en nacht elkaar opvolgen. Beslist niet vast staat, of men enig idee had wat daar de implicatie van was.
Tweede reden dat de bewering onjuist is, al vele eeuwen voor de koran tot stand kwam, hadden mensen, waaronder Aristoteles al geschreven dat de aarde rond was! Bovendien tekende Ptolemaeus de aarde al als een bol met lengte en breedte graden. Kortom niets nieuws onder de zon.

Groet 

Therm

----------


## maartenn100

En weet je wat, Snowwhite, Ronald en Elamin....

Jullie lijken me goede mensen, en het goed te menen met jullie geloof. En ik ben heel blij dat ik in een land woon waar mensen mogen denken, schrijven, voelen en dragen (qua kledij) wat ze willen. En dus ook vrij geloven en praktiseren wat ze willen. Zolang ze anderen daar niet mee schaden. Dus ik ben dit land en haar democratie dankbaar dat ik mag denken en geloven wat ik wil, en dat anderen mij en jou niet de les hoeven te lezen. Zodoende kunnen we onze eigenwaarde ontdekken, want door te buigen voor een dictaat, verneder je je als mens...

Alle mensen doorheen de geschiedenis waren en zijn gelijkwaardig. En er waren verstandige mensen, die zich als profeten opwierpen, en minder verstandige. Maar n mens zomaar navolgen is huidige generaties ervaringen ontnemen aan de wereld om zelf uit te vissen hoe het zit en zich te laten indoctrineren door vertelsels van anderen.

Wij allen (over alle generaties heen) zijn gelijkwaardige mensen en hebben allen voor onszelf het recht (van God zeg maar) gekregen om zelf na te denken, te experimenteren en ons te bevrijden van welke dictatuur door een systeem van het verstand of het vrije denken of vrij onderzoeken ook.

Er zijn mensen doorheen de geschiedenis vermoord geweest omdat ze anders dachten dan de kerk hen wilde doen denken. Mensen die voor zichzelf nadachten en tot de slotsom kwamen dat de kerk een machtsinstituut was dat mensen wilde doen denken wat zij voorzegden.
En ze maakten de mensen wijs dat hen dat door goden en engelen ingefluisterd was en dat de mensen dat dus moesten navolgen.

De mensen zelf waren te braaf en deden braaf wat die mannen daar zeiden over wat ze gehoord hadden van goden. Maar de priesters wisten wel beter en wisten zo de mensen in hun greep te houden en naar hun pijpen te laten dansen.

Uit zo'n geschiedenis komen wij, mensen, wij hier in het Westen hebben dit meegemaakt en er ons van bevrijd. En we willen dat niet nog eens opnieuw hoeven te doen.

Maar de mensen werd weerhouden zelf hun waarde als mens te voelen. Te voelen datzijzelf op ideen konden komen, die voor henzelf en hun generaties wl bleken te werken, ipv hen de waarheid te laten voorlezen. Elke generatie heeft opnieuw het recht (van God zo je wil) om de grenzen en beperkingen die vorige generaties ervoeren te verkennen, te verleggen. Dat heet leven, mensen. 

En dat is het ideaal van het humanisme: alle mensen zijn broeders en zusters, en alle broeders en zusters, ongeacht wat ze denken of in geloven, zijn evenwaardig. En een mens doden is een hoofdzonde binnen het humanisme. Geweld of agressie vanuit 'geloof' is een hoofdzonde binnen dit geloof in mensen.
En hopelijk is er een god. Maar elke beschrijving daarvan in het verleden door mensen liep mank. Dus laat het mysterie het mysterie zijn, en laat ons ons bedienen van ons verstand (wetenschap, logica) ipv te buigen voor verhalen vanuit vroegere generaties, of vanuit dictaturen, die mensen knechten.

----------


## ronald

> _Geplaatst door maartenn100_ 
> *Dit is een foute aanname volgen mij, Ronald. Als iemand morgen zegt dat er een groot monster bestaat, moet ik niet aantonen dat dat monster niet bestaat, maar moet die persoon kunnen aantonen dat het wel zo is.
> 
> Ik geef dat onrealistisch voorbeeld om te tonen dat diegene die iets beweert in de eerste plaats moet kunnen aantonen dat wat hij beweert juist is. Zomaar zeggen: "ik geloof dat het zo is", volstaat niet voor een wetenschapper. (wel voor een gelovige).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Als iemand beweert dat er een groot monster bestaat dan zou jij dat wel moeten aantonen dat hij niet bestaat want jij noemt dat een "argumentum ad verecundiam", drogreden. Zie je hoe je het probleem verschuift? Men wil aantonen dat Gd de Schepper een "argumentum ad verecundiam", dan moet diegene komen met de aantoning daarvan anders maak je je uitspraak of clasificatie niet waar.
Nu wil je weer de discussie naar "de wetenschap" slepen terwijl ik al meerdere malen daar iets over heb geschreven.

Wetenschap gaat over exacte uitspraken en kennis. Uitspraken doen over een periode waarover niet eens alle factoren in ogenschouw worden genomen heeft niet zo veel waarde. Leuke theorie, lijkt te kloppen zoals je schrijft "meer dan met gezond verstand", maar echt wetenschappelijk niet zoveel van waarde. Hoe kun je vermeende ontwikkelingen en gebeurtenissen in een ver , te ver, verleden toetsen? Testen nog wel. Dat is helemaal niet gebeurd omdat vele factoren niet zijn te overzien en hat bij gissen blijft in een mooi jasje. Totaal onbetrouwbaar dus. Je lijkt ook uitspraken over deze theorien te veralgemeniseren naar andere, wel te verifieren onderzoeken, uit te breiden. Juist dit heeft met geruchten van mensen te maken alleen noemen we het hypotheses.
Je komt met het argument "iemand die iets beweert moet zijn bewering kunnen aantonen". Dat geldt binnen de wetenschap zo en daarom heet het ook wetenschap. Je zoekt naar een preciezere warheid. Nu stap je alweer met veel gemak over naar iets wat De Bijbel beweert en plaatst dat in hetzelfde hokje van "wetenschap". Alweer verwijs ik je naar mijn eerder geplaatste topic over Bijbel en Wetenschap. In princiepe hoef ik hier verder niets meer over te zeggen, ware het niet dat ik, het Jodendom uitgaat van de gebeurtenissen die zijn geschied met mijn volk bv bij de berg Sinai. 600.000 volwassen mannen,zo'n 3 miljoen mensen waren bij die openbaring aanwezig. Eeuwen is deze traditie geaccepteerd en pas daarna komt een groep mensen die zeggen dat dat niet zo is. Aan hun is de bewijslast te leveren dat het niet zo is en niet andersom. Zo werkt de wetenschap namelijk.Komt men aan met "wetenschappelijke" argumenten, dan weer verwijs ik naar die andere topic want daar ben ik op in gegaan. 
M.b.t het begrip "engelen" maak je dezefde denkfout. Welke 'geoperationaliseerde definitie' geeft de wetenschap daarvan? De wetenschap is beperkt tot de meetbare materie. Zie je dat hier iets gaat wrikken? Het verst komt de psychiatrie tot halucinaties. De parapsychologie iets verder. De wetenschap is beperkt in haar mogelijkheden en dat is ook de taak van de wetenschap. Zij houdt zich bezig met materie en het zou raar zijn als zij zich met Gd zou bezighouden.
Je kunt nav wat IbnRushd zegt wel een discussie voeren over wat is waar en wat is ook waar. Zou best vruchtbaar kunnen zijn. Toch is dat ogenschijnlijk. De riligies gaan uit van hun "argumentum ad verecundiam". Dan is het beter te zoeken naar overeenkomsten van de essentie van Gdsdienst anders verzand je in een wellus-nietus gesprek waar niemand wat aan heeft. Respect voor de ander en meerdere visies komen dan vanzelf wel ter sprake. Eigenlijk jammer dat dat niet gebeurd, hoewel ik hier wel een aantal andersgelovigen heb gezien die er ook zo over denken. Je moet echter blijven kijken naar de essentie van het monotheisme. Zoals rabbi Hillel zo'n 2000 jaren geleden heeft gezegd over het leren van de Tora staande op n been: "je zult van je medemens houden zoals je van jezelf houdt, en de rest is bijzaak". Respect is een belangrijk item. Van mijzelf kan ik zeggen dat ik kennis neem van anders gelovigen en hun geloof.

Over "extrapolaire" wetenschap en "intrapolaire, verwijs ik naar:

http://www.maroc.nl/forums/showthrea...hreadid=221904
...mocht je iets anders bedoelen wat je niet snapte, dan hoor ik dat.

----------


## ronald

> _Geplaatst door maartenn100_ 
> *
> 
> Religie blijft inderdaad bij haar antwoorden, ookal merken religieuzen dat mensen van een andere religie een ander boek hebben en andere antwoorden.
> Wie nuchter naar de werkelijkheid kijkt ziet zowel Snowwhite haar koran als het boek der boeken opheffen als Ronald. Twee totaal verschillende boeken met andere gebruiken en rituelen. Maar ze durven de dialoog niet met elkaar aangaan, want da's iets te confronterend.
> De neutrale buitenstaander weet alleen niet welk boek te geloven. En helaas staan er nog te zwaaien in onze multireligieuze maatschappij met hun bekende en minder bekende boeken.
> 
> 
> *



Ik ben niet met Snowwhite zelf in discussie gegaan omdat wij beiden met jou oa in discussie zijn met elk een andere nuance van een religieuze kijk. Ik schuw een dialoog zeker niet en ik denk Snowwhite ook niet. Het kan misschien een functie van dit forum zijn.
Geloven kunnen wel twee verschillende boeken hebben maar waar je naar behoort te kijken is de essentie van het geloof want de bindende factor van universalistische Gdsdiensten moet juist die essentie zijn. Tradities, gebruiken, rituelen kunnen allemaal verschillen.

----------


## maartenn100

> _Geplaatst door ronald_ 
> [B]Als iemand beweert dat er een groot monster bestaat dan zou jij dat wel moeten aantonen dat hij niet bestaat want jij noemt dat een "argumentum ad verecundiam", drogreden.


"Een argument ad verecundiam" is niet altijd een drogreden heb ik gezegd. In een argumentatie, die om de geldigheid van uitspraken gaat, is het 'ik geloof dat het monster er is, omdat ik nu eenmaal geloof in dat monster", is inderdaad een drogreden. Het moest geen drogreden zijn als je kon aantonen dat er zich daadwerkelijk een monster bevindt in het bos (a.d.h.v. voetsporen, eventueel foto's, videomateriaal, onafhankelijke getuigenissen die overeenkomsten lijken te hebben zonder dat de mensen elkaar konden spreken enz...) 





> _Geplaatst door ronald_ Zie je hoe je het probleem verschuift? Men wil aantonen dat Gd de Schepper een "argumentum ad verecundiam", dan moet diegene komen met de aantoning daarvan anders maak je je uitspraak of clasificatie niet waar.


Ronald, voor elke andere 'opzienbarende' bewering geldt dat toch? Je leeft toch ook in deze wereld???!!! 

Als morgen je broer bvb. zegt dat hij 'gelooft' dat hij 1000.000 euro plots heeft staan op zijn rekening omdat hij in een visioen heeft gezien dat een engel dat erop heeft gezet, ga je hem toch tegenhouden heel wat geld zomaar op te beginnen doen?
Je zegt dan toch: laten we eerst eens gaan kijken naar wat er op je rekening staat, en als het zo blijkt, dan kan je geld uitgeven, maar dan nog zou je je afvragen hoe het erop is gekomen, of het niet iets dubieus is enz... Maar het 'argumentum ad verecundiam' van je broer die je vertelt over de engel in zijn visioen en dat geld zal voor jou op dat moment zeker niet voldoende als aanname zijn. Je zal je broer (als je inzit met je broer) niet zomaar veel geld van zijn rekening laten afhalen om grote reizen te gaan doen bvb.




> _Geplaatst door ronald_ Wetenschap gaat over exacte uitspraken en kennis. Uitspraken doen over een periode waarover niet eens alle factoren in ogenschouw worden genomen heeft niet zo veel waarde. Leuke theorie, lijkt te kloppen zoals je schrijft "meer dan met gezond verstand", maar echt wetenschappelijk niet zoveel van waarde. Hoe kun je vermeende ontwikkelingen en gebeurtenissen in een ver , te ver, verleden toetsen?


Ronald, de wetenschap doet enkel uitspraken als er allerlei bewijzen, onafhankelijk van elkaar, wijzen naar eenzelfde conclusie. Dus als wetenschappers besluiten dat de aarde miljoenen jaren oud moet zijn, is dat omdat:

de oudste geschriften in verschillende gebieden, aardlagen, geografische ligging van tectonische platen, vondsten in grotten, runes, menselijke fossielen, meting van radio-actieve halfwaardetijd van isotopen, vergelijkend onderzoek van culturele geschriften in verschillende gebieden van de wereld enz... allen doen vermoeden en zelfs zekerheid bieden dat de aarde miljoenen jaren oud moet zijn, en dat er menselijke nederzettingen waren voor de datering van 6000 jaar vr. Christus. 

Men haalt die datering dus niet door woorden uit n boek in nummers om te zetten (zelfs moslims doen dat niet, vraag anders eens aan Snowwhite), maar halen hun datering uit systematisch geduldig uitzoeken van hoe de realiteit in elkaar zit. Daar is uitermate veel rekenwerk, discipline en geduld voor nodig. Veel moeiijker dan zomaar aannemen wat via 1 boek werd doorgegeven aan volgende generaties.






> _Geplaatst door ronald_ Testen nog wel. Dat is helemaal niet gebeurd omdat vele factoren niet zijn te overzien en hat bij gissen blijft in een mooi jasje. Totaal onbetrouwbaar dus. Je lijkt ook uitspraken over deze theorien te veralgemeniseren naar andere, wel te verifieren onderzoeken, uit te breiden. Juist dit heeft met geruchten van mensen te maken alleen noemen we het hypotheses.


Wat is uw alternatief, Ronald? Zomaar aannemen wat generaties voor u ook zomaar hebben aangenomen? Of schattingen op basis van vondsten? Waarschijnlijkheden ipv slangen die praten? Wat is geloofwaardiger? Halve uitspraken gebaseerd op ruw materiaal dat je kan vastnemen en bekijken, of god die uit een wolk spreekt? Wat is het geloofwaardigst?
Denk daar eens over na, ipv dat allemaal zomaar aan te nemen???!!!




> _Geplaatst door ronald_ Je komt met het argument "iemand die iets beweert moet zijn bewering kunnen aantonen". Dat geldt binnen de wetenschap zo en daarom heet het ook wetenschap. Je zoekt naar een preciezere warheid. Nu stap je alweer met veel gemak over naar iets wat De Bijbel beweert en plaatst dat in hetzelfde hokje van "wetenschap". Alweer verwijs ik je naar mijn eerder geplaatste topic over Bijbel en Wetenschap. In princiepe hoef ik hier verder niets meer over te zeggen, ware het niet dat ik, het Jodendom uitgaat van de gebeurtenissen die zijn geschied met mijn volk bv bij de berg Sinai. 600.000 volwassen mannen,zo'n 3 miljoen mensen waren bij die openbaring aanwezig. Eeuwen is deze traditie geaccepteerd en pas daarna komt een groep mensen die zeggen dat dat niet zo is.
> Aan hun is de bewijslast te leveren dat het niet zo is en niet andersom.


Pijnlijk, niet Ronald? Plots te moeten ontwaken uit een verhaal door mensen die je erop wijzen dat wat jullie eeuwen is voorgezegd, eigenlijk een mythe is. Zoals in Scandinavi mythen waren over Thor met de hamer die het deed donderen. Dat het even mythisch blijkt, na antropologisch onderzoek (vergelijkend cultuuronderzoek (=wetenschap)) dan wat de Grieken met vol overtuiging zeiden over Poseidon de zeegod.
De Egyptenaren geloofden dat Anoebis, de god van het mummificeren, de kop van een jakhals had.
Er was Horus, ontdekte men bij de Egyptenaren,
hij werd afgebeeld in de gedaante van een valk, zijn strijdlust en vliegkunst
maakten hem uiteindelijk tot de koning der goden.
Horus en Seth waren vijanden van elkaar en voerden oorlog tegen elkaar.
Bij dit gevecht verloor Horus een oog waardoor de goden beslisten dat Egypte
in twee moest verdeeld worden. En zo gebeurde, Ronald, omdat de mensen het even sterk geloofden dan jouw overgeleverd verhaal over mozes en zijn tien door God geleverde geboden op die berg.

Pijnlijk moet het zijn geweest om ineens een moslim of katholiek in Egyptische conteien te zien die zegt dat hun zaken anders zijn.

Pijnlijk moeten de kruistochten geweest zijn voor de mensen, die zagen dat anderen hun mythe over de wereld wilde bijbrengen.

Uit dat onderzoek en talloze vondsten van stammen, subculturen, volkeren, zowel geografisch als historisch hebben historici en archeologen kunnen besluiten dat mensen houvast vonden in mythen die al verhalend van generatie op generatie werden overgeleverd. Al dan niet via geschriften, spijkerschrift, hirogliefen enz...

En als men vandaag aan vergelijkende godsdienststudie doet, komt men tot dezelfde conclusies. Dat is ook wetenschap.

Dus, het is aangetoond dat het mythen waren om de dingen te verklaren en om het 'samenleven' zinvol te maken. De Egyptenaren hadden hun goden en helden en jij de jouwe en Snowwhite en Elamin de hunne.




> _Geplaatst door ronald_ Zo werkt de wetenschap namelijk.Komt men aan met "wetenschappelijke" argumenten, dan weer verwijs ik naar die andere topic want daar ben ik op in gegaan. 
> M.b.t het begrip "engelen" maak je dezefde denkfout. Welke 'geoperationaliseerde definitie' geeft de wetenschap daarvan?


Ronald, het is echt niet aan de wetenschap om te zeggen wat engelen niet zijn.

Iemand komt op een dag aan met wat 'engelen' zijn. Nl, uit n of ander geschrift leest hij voor dat ze plots verschijnen en een boodschap van de Goden brengt.

De wetenschapper vraag dan: hoe weet je dat dat waar is? Omdat men jou dat zo als kind heeft voorgelezen, en aan hen werd als kind datzelfde voorgelezen? 

Hmmm... een wetenschapper zou zeggen: neem dat niet zomaar aan, Ronald.

De wetenschapper moet zelf niet uitgaan leggen wat engelen niet zijn. Het zou de omgekeerde wereld zijn.




> _Geplaatst door ronald_ De wetenschap is beperkt tot de meetbare materie. Zie je dat hier iets gaat wrikken? Het verst komt de psychiatrie tot halucinaties. De parapsychologie iets verder. De wetenschap is beperkt in haar mogelijkheden en dat is ook de taak van de wetenschap. Zij houdt zich bezig met materie en het zou raar zijn als zij zich met Gd zou bezighouden.


De wetenschap is niet zomaar een appart vakgebied, (deels wel natuurlijk). 
Het vertrekt ook vanuit een zeer belangrijke levenshouding:
mensen, laat je niet zomaar wat aanpraten, maar onderzoek zelf, ga na.
Nergens, buiten in overlevering is sprake van duizenden van elkaar verschillenden goden en cultussen. Het is veel waarschijnlijker dat elke cultuur die voor zichzelf heeft uitgevonden en dat hetzelfde mechanisme werkt bij elk volk: overlevering via verhalen van mythen, waarin mensen geloven dat het echt is. Eerder dan dat de god, goden en godinnen echt zouden kunnen geweest zijn. Anders zouden allicht de rituelen toch niet voor elk volk anders moeten? (= logica, of vrucht van verstandelijk nadenken dat bevrijdt uit napraterij en dictaten opvolgen)





> _Geplaatst door ronald_ Je kunt nav wat IbnRushd zegt wel een discussie voeren over wat is waar en wat is ook waar. Zou best vruchtbaar kunnen zijn. Toch is dat ogenschijnlijk. De riligies gaan uit van hun "argumentum ad verecundiam". Dan is het beter te zoeken naar overeenkomsten van de essentie van Gdsdienst anders verzand je in een wellus-nietus gesprek.


Zeer goed opgemerkt Ronald, en hoe komt dat, is de volgende denkstap?
Omdat het over twee totaal verschillende culturen gaat, opvattingen gaat.

Wat gemeenschappelijk is, is steeds weer opnieuw bij elke andere cultuur zichtbaar: zoeken naar manieren om mensen in een samen-leving op een goede manier te laten samenleven, zodat gezinnen kunnen groeien, er nakomelingen kunnen komen, mensen elkaar niet uitmoorden, enz... Zodanig dat men een goede samenleving kan inrichten. Zodanig dat mensen zich 'gerust voelen' over de wereld, een geruststellende verklaring krijgen voor hun geboorte, leven en dood.

Dat is wat gemeenschappelijk is. Ook humanistische waarden hebben jullie godsdiensten gemeenschappelijk (op een aantal na, zoals dat moslims mensen wel mogen doden in uitzonderlijke gevallen, terwijl het 'Gij zult niet doden" n van de 10 geboden is van joden).





> _Geplaatst door ronald_ waar niemand wat aan heeft. Respect voor de ander en meerdere visies komen dan vanzelf wel ter sprake. Eigenlijk jammer dat dat niet gebeurd, hoewel ik hier wel een aantal andersgelovigen heb gezien die er ook zo over denken. Je moet echter blijven kijken naar de essentie van het monotheisme. Zoals rabbi Hillel zo'n 2000 jaren geleden heeft gezegd over het leren van de Tora staande op n been: "je zult van je medemens houden zoals je van jezelf houdt, en de rest is bijzaak". Respect is een belangrijk item. Van mijzelf kan ik zeggen dat ik kennis neem van anders gelovigen en hun geloof.


Awel, ik vind dat ook. Maar de waarden in je geloof zijn zeker goed. Maar daarin zitten voor mijn part ook de meeste gelijkenissen: een verhalende of potische bezinging van waarden als respect, verdraagzaamheid, naastenliefde enz..."

Maar in een deels mythisch verhaal, zodat mensen het makkelijk konden onthouden, want zij hadden voor de rest ook geen onderwijs.


Maar 'vrijheid van onderzoeken, zelf nagaan en niet enkel op wat vorige generaties 'oplegden' aan latere, is een kracht of gegeven aan elke nieuwe generatie mensen op deze aarde. 
Het is niet aan vroegere mensen om nieuwe generaties te kneden naar wat zij dachten. Mensen kunnen zelf staan in de wereld en samen met hun generatie uitzoeken hoe hier alles in elkaar steekt. We hebben daar geen verhalen voor nodig uit tijdperken waarin men de methoden van onderzoek nog niet had, die wij nu wel hebben. Wat niet wegneemt dat hun levenswijsheden niet interessant als literatuur kunnen geweest zijn!!

----------


## sjaen

Zoals rabbi Hillel zo'n 2000 jaren geleden heeft gezegd over het leren van de Tora staande op n been: "je zult van je medemens houden zoals je van jezelf houdt, en de rest is bijzaak".

Dit is De essentie en al de rest is franje!

----------


## Elamin

Beste Maarten, 

Je stelt een vraag; ik kan antwoorden dat iedereen zijn rechten heeft in de islamitische rechtstaat. De Mekkanen in de tijd van de profeet (vzmh) verbaasden zich over de Koranische wetgeving, ze zeiden tegen elkaar: 'Heb je het al gehoord, in de islam hebben vrouwen nu ook rechten, dadelijk krijgen dieren ook nog rechten!! Niet veel later kregen dieren ook rechten en zelfs bomen. Maar ik ben geen expert in het islamitische recht. Maar om in te gaan op jouw: 

"Trouwens gaat het dan over het ontwrichten van een Islamitische samenleving? Want iedereen die dan niet-moslim is of homo, mag dan gedood worden volgens de profeet? Of klopt dat niet?"

wil ik je een overlevering vertellen die mooi illustreert hoe Mohammed dacht over een niet-moslim

De profeet (vzmh) zat een keer met een aantal van zijn metgezellen op de grond toen er een begravenisstoet langskwam. De profeet (vzmh) stond op (uit respect). Zijn (vzmh) metgezellen zagen dat en zeiden; waarom sta je op? Het is een joodse begravenisstoet, (of het is een jood.) De profeet antwoordde daarop: het is een ziel!. (dit is geparafraseerd) 

Met vriendelijke groet Elamin.

----------


## Elamin

Beste Therm, 

Het gaat ook niet om de zaken die er NIET in staan, maar zaken die er juist expliciet wel in staan: zoals: de aarde en de hemelen waren n samenhangende massa en we scheiden ze, en het woord 'moesie3oen' wat betekent uitbreiden, daar staat heel duidelijk zonder omwegen dat het heelal 'uitgebreid' ofwel uitdijt, dat bedoel ik met kennis die nu bevestigd wordt door de wetenschap. Het al dan niet rond zijn van de aarde staat niet in de Koran, dat zou je indirect kunnen afleiden, dat is voor een wetenschappelijke discussie over de Koran dan ook niet relevant. De Koran is geen wetenschappelijk boek, het bevat alleen geen zaken die niet wetenschappelijk correct zijn. Er staat dus niet in dat de aarde plat is. 

Met vriendelijke groet, Elamin.

----------


## maartenn100

> _Geplaatst door Elamin_ 
> *Beste Maarten, 
> 
> Je stelt een vraag; ik kan antwoorden dat iedereen zijn rechten heeft in de islamitische rechtstaat. De Mekkanen in de tijd van de profeet (vzmh) verbaasden zich over de Koranische wetgeving, ze zeiden tegen elkaar: 'Heb je het al gehoord, in de islam hebben vrouwen nu ook rechten, dadelijk krijgen dieren ook nog rechten!! Niet veel later kregen dieren ook rechten en zelfs bomen. Maar ik ben geen expert in het islamitische recht. Maar om in te gaan op jouw: 
> 
> "Trouwens gaat het dan over het ontwrichten van een Islamitische samenleving? Want iedereen die dan niet-moslim is of homo, mag dan gedood worden volgens de profeet? Of klopt dat niet?"
> 
> wil ik je een overlevering vertellen die mooi illustreert hoe Mohammed dacht over een niet-moslim
> 
> ...


Da's inderdaad positief. Als dat is wat jouw profeet je vertelt over de omgang met andersgelovige, dan kan ik enkel maar respect hebben voor wat die mens toen zei. Ik denk er net hetzelfde over.

Maar ik zou geen respect hebben omdat hij de profeet Mohamed wordt genoemd, maar ik zou inderdaad ook vinden dat mensen, die een begrafenis aan het meemaken zijn van een vader of moeder, echtgenote, grootvader of kind (broer, zus of vriend...),
Die ga je toch niet aanvallen omdat ze in hun cultuur op een andere manier hebben gevonden hoe ze waardig hun doden begraven of laatste eer bewijzen?

----------


## ronald

> _Geplaatst door maartenn100_ 
> *"Een argument ad verecundiam" is niet altijd een drogreden heb ik gezegd. In een argumentatie, die om de geldigheid van uitspraken gaat, is het 'ik geloof dat het monster er is, omdat ik nu eenmaal geloof in dat monster", is inderdaad een drogreden. Het moest geen drogreden zijn als je kon aantonen dat er zich daadwerkelijk een monster bevindt in het bos (a.d.h.v. voetsporen, eventueel foto's, videomateriaal, onafhankelijke getuigenissen die overeenkomsten lijken te hebben zonder dat de mensen elkaar konden spreken enz...) 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ronald, voor elke andere 'opzienbarende' bewering geldt dat toch? Je leeft toch ook in deze wereld???!!! 
> 
> Als morgen je broer bvb. zegt dat hij 'gelooft' dat hij 1000.000 euro plots heeft staan op zijn rekening omdat hij in een visioen heeft gezien dat een engel dat erop heeft gezet, ga je hem toch tegenhouden heel wat geld zomaar op te beginnen doen?
> ...



Ik zou met mijn broer inderdaad eerst even gaan inloggen op zijn banknummer. Engelen die bankrekeningen gaan aanvullen...dat is niet de weg van Gd. In Tenach heb je wel een soort verhaal van Elisha die een vrouw haar kruiken laat vullen totdat allen vol zijn. Het verschil zit hem in de persoon van de profeet en de figuur van de engel. Binnen de religie zijn er ook afspraken.
Er zijn twee soorten wetenschappen. We moeten een onderscheid maken tussen Empirische of experimentele wetenschap dat zich bezig houdt met begrenzing, beschrijvend en classificeren van observeerbare fenomenen en Speculatieve wetenschap. Bezighoudend met onbekende fenomenen, soms fenomenen die niet herhaald of verdubbeld kunnen worden in een laboratorium.
"Wetenschappelijke speculaties" zijn eigenlijk niet met elkaar te rijmen. Want "wetenschap" strikt genomen betekent "kennis" terwijl geen enkele speculatie kennis te noemen is in de strikte betekenis van het woord. Op zijn best kan wetenschap alleen spreken in termen van theorien afgeleid van bepaalde feiten en toegepast in het gebied van het onbekende.
De empirische wetenschap komt met bewijzen die wetenschappelijk zijn te bewijzen door onderzoeken. De speculatieve zijn gebaseerd op hypothesis.
Theorieen en metingen van diverse vondsten bewijzen nog niet dat dat ook werkelijk heeft plaats gevonden. Dat neemt men aan omdat men niet ervanuit gaat dat de wereld opeens ergens met al zijn inhoud is gestart. Wat kon er in al die jaren niet zijn gebeurd door kataliserende krachten die wij niet kunnen overzien omdat wij bv extreme nucliaire explosies nooit hebben meegemaakt. Zoals ik al schreef, zulke metingen kunnen op zich wel kloppen maar meer kun je dan ook niet zeggen omdat dat een extrapolaire uitspraak is waar de wetenschap zich van distantieert.
De visie die Tora geeft is er een die van Gd komt en Hem als Gd te hebben ervaren en accepteren lijkt makkelijk maar intern gaat de theorie veel verder en dieper.
Alternatief? Het enige alternatief is te erkennen dat speculatieve wetenschappelijke uitspraken niet gelden zijn laat staan absoluut. Ik ga niet allen uit van wat generaties voor mij hebben geleerd, gekend maar ook hebben meegemaakt en een openbaring van Gd bij de berg Sinai was er maar n van. Daarna zijn er vele ervaringen geweest die heel het volk kon waarnemen. "Zomaar aannemen" is iets wat te oppervlakkig beoordeeld. Ik snap dat dat voor velen niet te vatten is en zij meer steun vinden in de materie op zich. Als jouw grootvader jou iets vertelt over wat zijn grootvader heeft meegemaakt is er voor jou geen enkele reden om aan te nemen dat dat niet waar is omdat je geen tastbaar bewijs hebt. Mijn overgrootvader was een keer schijndood den op weg naar de begraafplaats "stond hij op". Dit is mij door mijn moeder verteld en ik heb geen enkel reden aan te nemen dat dat niet waar is. Als zij zou hebben gezegd dat hij vliegen kon, zou dat anders zijn geweest. Ik kan me ook voorstellen dat jij bv de Gddelijke openbaring op de berg Sinai zoiets vindt als "vliegen". Daarvoor is dan nodig om nader te bepalen wat "Gddelijke openbaring" en "pofetie" is.
Ik vind er weinig pijnlijk aan als mensen mij vertellen dat de Tora een mythe is. Dat bestaat al zolang als Abraham. Ook in zijn tijd kwam men met dezelfde argumenten en beoordelingen. Niets nieuws. Het is niet zo moeilijk om aan te tonen dat Thor een verzinsel is. Dat Gd een versinsel zou zijn probeert men als meer dan 3500 jaar lang aan te tonen met weinig effect.
Pijnlijk dat Christenen een iets ander verhaal, leraar en opvattingen hebben om geloof te belijden? Nee hoor. Ik kijk naar de essentie van het monotheisme en ga ervan uit dat Gdsdienst universalistisch is.
Pijnlijl dat er kruistochten waren waarbij hele joodse gemeenschappen zijn uitgemoord? Ja, maar dat kwam doordat mensen meer in zichzelf zijn gaan geloven of in hun instituut dan in Gd. Dat doet niet zoveel af van de leer zelf, maar aan hen die ermee handelden voor eigen gewin.
Toon me een Gdsdienststudie aan dat aantoont dat men tot dezelfde conclussie komt als men dacht over mensen en hun mythes. Zoiets is over het Jodendom in ieder geval nooit gelukt. Binnen het Jodendom hebben we een sterke directe traditie tot aan de berg Sinai met vele tradities daartussen die allen handelen over een openbaring van Gd.
Natuurlijk is het niet aan de wetenschap om uit te leggen wat engelen zijn. Daar gaat de wetenschap ook niet over en dat is ook niet haar onderzoekingsgebied. Je voorstelling over de leer vind ik ook wel een beetje primitief. Constant wordt de leer gekeerd en omgekeerd om meer te weten en te leren. Een wetenschapper zal mij ook niet zeggen "om maar niet zomaar iets aan te nemen". Je doet nu net of alle wetenschappers a-religeus zijn. Het uitgangspunt van wetenschap strikt genomen betekent is "kennis" terwijl geen enkele speculatie kennis te noemen is in de strikte betekenis van het woord. Laat je niets aanpraten geldt ook wanneer "een wetenschap" speculatieve informatie denkt over te kunnen brengen. Juist door die vorm van wetenschap bedrijven laat ik me geen oor aannaaien. Religie is een andere dementie. Zoals ik al schreef, Jodendom is geen geloog. Het is een levenswijze met een sterke traditie die 100 % waar wordt geacht door Joden. Door hetzelfde over het Jodendom te zeggen als over afgodgeloven ga je voorbij aan de discussie die het monotheisme beginnend bij Abraham had met zijn omgeving en met die afgodendienarijen. Rekening houden met afgodendiensten en afgoden zit in de leer verweven om het onderscheid te kunnen maken.
Wat Ibn Rushd schreef en ik over de discussie wat is waar en wat is ook waar, de universalistische kijk, daar is over te praten. Je zult dan waarschijnlijk helemaal niet tot de conclussie komen dat dat twee "totaal verschillende culturen zijn". Natuurlijk hebben andere riten maar dat is niet de essentie. Ik ga met hem toch niet een discussie voeren over hoe lang een ochtendgebed moet duren?
Dat verschilllende samenlevingen gelijksoortige "wetten, normen en waarden" na te streven is niet zo ver wonderlijk. Er is zoiets als de 7 Noachiedische ge- en verboden die de mens in acht behoort te nemen. Ook al zou hij niet in de Schepper geloven dan nog zou hij met zijn intelligentie en goede moraal tot dezelfde ge- en verboden komen. Dat is universeel en heeft niet zozeer met "verschillende geloven" te maken.

Er zijn binnen het Jodendom ontzettend veel parabelen die de mens bepaalde hogere zaken moeten duidelijk maken. Zelfs de profeten gebruikten die. Daar is niets mis mee. Ook nu gmaken wij gebruik van verhalen, parabelen, sartire, enzom de mens aan het denken te blijven houden. Dat is niet van vervlogen tijden. Door de invloed van het monotheisme in de wereld zal polytheisme minder aangenomen worden. Niet- of a-religieus zijn is iets anders.
Abraham is helemaal op zichzelf tot het monotheisme gekomen. Dwars door de stroom van zijn tijd in en door de gewoonten en godsdiensoefeningen in. Juist hij beredeneerde wat afgodendienarij was en weerlegde dat. Juist de Mondelinge leer is een en al discussie van mensen. Er wordt gezocht naar menselijke oplossingen en ik en vele mede-Joden vindt deze uitgebreide literatuur nog steeds actueel naast dat het literair of interessant zou zijn.

----------


## Snowwhite

Hallo Maarten,

Even een misverstandje uit de weg ruimen. Ronald en ik zijn wel degelijk bij een andere topic met elkaar in discussie gegaan. 

Maar jij zit hier nog niet zolang dus vandaar dat je dat niet weet.

Maar bij dit onderwerp over het bestaan van God zie je toch duidelijk de religieuzen versus de atheisten. Dat lijkt me logisch.

Snow

----------


## Snowwhite

Hallo Therm




> _Geplaatst door Thermopylae_ 
> *Nee, ik stel niet zomaar hier iets, maar geef aan, wat bewezen is. De Romeinen hebben veel contacten gehad met Germaanse stammen, en hebben op papier gezet wat zij hebben gezien en gehoord. Vreemd is daarbij dat je met ddain spreekt over de moraal van de Germanen; hun normpjes en waardentjes. Laat nu net God die normpjes en waardentjes van de Germanen, aan Mozes hebben gegeven volgens de bijbel als zijnde Goddelijke normen en waarden; de tien geboden, volgens welke we ook heden ten dage nog steeds moeten leven volgens de heilige boeken! Dat ze rechtspraken over degenen die deze normen met voeten traden geeft aan, hoe serieus zij deze normen en waarden in de praktijk toepasten.*


Mozes vrede zij met hem, predikte het pure monotheisme.

----------


## Charlus

Dit vind ik wel een aardige. Uit een ander topic , gericht aan Ronald:



> _Geplaatst door mark61_ 
> *Het probleem met dit soort jokers (Yahya, Koelereet, en mss jij ook) is dat wetenschap geen losbladige leesmap is waar je uit kan halen wat je bevalt, en weggooien wat je niet bevalt. Het is n logisch geheel. Aanvaard je het kleinste deel niet, dan aanvaard je de rest niet. Geen evolutietheorie = geen natuurkunde, scheikunde, wiskunde, you name it.
> 
> Yahya en Reet zeggen dus eigenlijk dat computers niet bestaan en zij er ook niet achter zitten. Interessant.*


Eerder schreef iemand in dit topic:



> _Geplaatst door Charlus_ 
> *<...>Wel vreemd overigens, aan de ene kant verworvenheden van de kwantummechanica, astrofysica, geologie etc. misbruiken voor je discours maar aan de andere kant een produkt "uit dezelfde hoek" als de evolutietheorie afwijzen. Geologie is ook voor een belangrijk deel gebaseerd op de evolutietheorie, denk hierbij bv. aan theorievorming tav. fossiele (!) brandstoffen en datering van gesteentes mbv. fossielen.<...>*


Geen evolutietheorie? Dan de rest ook niet. You can't have your cake and eat it.

----------


## Snowwhite

> _Geplaatst door Thermopylae_ 
> *Dit is geen typisch seculiere retoriek, dit zijn de feiten, die zijn vastgelegd in geschriften, o.a. door Tacitus. Deze Tacitus was schrijver en historicus, en wordt ook tegenwoordig nog door wetenschappers gezien als de grootste Romeinse geschiedschrijver.*


Allereerst Tacitus was een Romein en schreef dus politiek gekleurd over de Germanen. Jij stelt hierboven dat het iets is wat bewezen is.

Wiki:

Tacitus kon zich niet beroepen op eigen ervaring. Zijn bronnen waren schriftelijke verslagen en andere geschiedschrijvers. Hij noemt met name Julius Caesar als bron; andere bronnen zijn anoniem, maar waarschijnlijk is Plinius de Oudere, eveneens geraadpleegd, die een (in die tijd) standaardwerk over het onderwerp schreef, in Germania als officier diende en de beschikking had over een uitgebreid archief van aantekeningen. Bovendien was Tacitus persoonlijk bevriend met diens neef en erfgenaam, Plinius de Jongere. Het werk van Strabo heeft Tacitus waarschijnlijk niet gelezen.

Dit staat er in Germania:

9. Onder de goden vereeren zij bovenal Mercurius (Wodan of Odiso), wien op bepaalde dagen zelfs menschenoffers mogen gebracht worden. Hercules (Thor Of Donar) en Mars (Tyr of Tin) verzoenen zij met de gewone geoorloofde dierenoffers. Een deel der Sueben offert ook aan Isis; 1) waar de oorzaak en oorsprong van dezen uitheemschen eeredienst gezocht moet worden heb ik niet kunnen uitvorschen: alleen wijst de omstandigheid, dat het beeld der godin zelve de gedaante van een Liburnisch vaartuigl) heeft, duidelijk op eene overzeesche invoering dezer gods-vereering. Overigens achten zij het in strijd met de majesteit der goden hen binnen tempelwanden op te sluiten of beelden, gelijkende op menschengestalten van hen te maken; wouden en bosschen wijden zij tot hunne tempels, en onder de namen hunner goden roepen zij dat geheimzinnige iets aan, dat zij alleen met hun geestesoog in eerbiedigen schroom aanschouwen. 

*Dit is dus in complete tegenstelling tot de monotheistische leer van Mozes vrede zij met hem.* 




> _Geplaatst door Thermopylae_ 
> *Je opmerkingen onder 1 en 2, bewijzen perfect, waarom een discussie tussen gelovigen en niet gelovigen  hoe leuk en interessant op zich ook  in feite tot mislukken gedoemd is.
> Het heeft iets weg van twee stokoude mensen die met elkaar praten, maar omdat zij al zo oud zijn en in hun eigen gedachten verzonken zijn, het over verschillende zaken hebben. .*



Misschien wel ja, soms denk ik ook wel eens dat het hopeloos is, maar je kunt elkaar wel leren kennen en daardoor meer begrip krijgen voor de ander. 

Groetjes van Sneeuwwitje

----------


## Thermopylae

> _Geplaatst door Snowwhite_ 
> *
> Allereerst Tacitus was een Romein en schreef dus politiek gekleurd over de Germanen. Jij stelt hierboven dat het iets is wat bewezen is.
> 
> Wiki:
> 
> Tacitus kon zich niet beroepen op eigen ervaring. Zijn bronnen waren schriftelijke verslagen en andere geschiedschrijvers. Hij noemt met name Julius Caesar als bron; andere bronnen zijn anoniem, maar waarschijnlijk is Plinius de Oudere, eveneens geraadpleegd, die een (in die tijd) standaardwerk over het onderwerp schreef, in Germania als officier diende en de beschikking had over een uitgebreid archief van aantekeningen. Bovendien was Tacitus persoonlijk bevriend met diens neef en erfgenaam, Plinius de Jongere. Het werk van Strabo heeft Tacitus waarschijnlijk niet gelezen.
> 
> Dit staat er in Germania:
> ...


Het spijt mij, maar de logica dat Tacitus een Romein was en DUS politiek gekleurd schreef over de Germanen ontgaat mij! Veel historici schrijven over andere landen/volken dan hun eigen, waarom zou dat politiek gekleurd moeten zijn? Wat heeft het vaststellen dat een groep mensen, hoge normen en waarden hebben overigens met politiek te maken?
Tacitus, wordt ook vandaag de dag nog steeds beschouwd als de belangrijkste Romeinse historicus. Als blijkt, dat in de vele contacten van Romeinen met de Germanen blijkt, dat deze hoge normen en waarden hebben, is dat geen bewijs? Als veel chirurgen zien bij het opereren dat de mensen 1 hart hebben, is dat geen bewijs voor de stelling dat mensen 1 hart hebben?
De Romeinen beschouwden de Germanen als barbaren, omdat deze b.v. niet die prachtige gebouwen, viaducten en steden hadden gebouwd, zoals de Romeinen dat hadden gedaan. Bovendien hadden de Germanen niet de luxe kleding en galante omgangsvormen. Ze keken dus op de Germanen neer. Als zij dan toch moest erkennen, dat deze mensen hoge normen en waarden kende  zelfs meer dan de Romeinen zelf!, zoals bij de huwelijksmoraal  dan zegt dat heel veel.
Het is niet voor niets, dat de bijbel de basis leefregels, de tien geboden, vastlegde, die de Germanen op eigen houtje lang daarvoor hadden ontwikkeld.
Dat zij een polythestisch godsdienst hadden, doet daar niets aan af. De polythestisch godsdienst heeft overal te wereld vele eeuwen stand gehouden, en werd toen ingewisseld voor de monothestisch godsdienst. In feite een modificatie, op het overgaan van veel goden naar 1 god na, veranderde er in wezen niets. Wie zegt ons, dat over X jaar de nu bestaande monothestisch godsdiensten ook niet zullen verdwijnen, of veranderen in iets anders?

Wat betreft discussie gelovige en niet gelovige, daarom schreef ik ook al, het is leuk en interessant, juist omdat je meer leert kennen, over de denkwereld van de ander!

Groet

Therm

----------


## maartenn100

> _Geplaatst door Snowwhite_ 
> *Hallo Maarten,
> 
> Even een misverstandje uit de weg ruimen. Ronald en ik zijn wel degelijk bij een andere topic met elkaar in discussie gegaan. 
> 
> Maar jij zit hier nog niet zolang dus vandaar dat je dat niet weet.
> 
> Maar bij dit onderwerp over het bestaan van God zie je toch duidelijk de religieuzen versus de atheisten. Dat lijkt me logisch.
> 
> Snow*


Snow, Ronald gaf eerder aan dat hij zo'n discussie met jou nog niet gevoerd heeft, maar dat wel interessant zou vinden... en jij zegt dat zo'n discussie al gevoerd is met hem. En van de twee spreekt de waarheid... :Confused: 
Vermeldt de topic, Snowwhite.  :argwaan:

----------


## sjaen

> _Geplaatst door Snowwhite_ 
> *
> 
> Misschien wel ja, soms denk ik ook wel eens dat het hopeloos is, maar je kunt elkaar wel leren kennen en daardoor meer begrip krijgen voor de ander. 
> 
> Groetjes van Sneeuwwitje*



De filosoof Foucault zei: waarheid is een middel tot macht. _Zodra je jouw visie op de werkelijkheid tot waarheid uitroept, neem je een machtspositie in. Je meent dan namelijk dat anderen ook zouden moeten vinden wat jij vindt, ook al heb je dat niet zo bedoeld, of heb je dat zelf niet in de gaten. _Waarheid neemt ruimte weg voor wederzijds begrip. De ander kan alleen nog keizen tussen instemming of ontkenning, en dat staat gelijk aan onderwerping of strijd. Waarheid verstomt de dialoog. Het is het tegendeel van de liefde.

----------


## maartenn100

De athest foucault heeft dat mooi gezegd. Knap, zeer knap verwoord.

----------


## Elamin

Hoi maarten, 

Eerder schreef iemand in dit topic:

Geen evolutietheorie? Dan de rest ook niet. You can't have your cake and eat it. [/B][/QUOTE] 

Er is toch wel een wezenlijk verschil tussen de evolutietheorie en de rest, en wel dat er geen tastbaar bewijs is voor de evolutie, ook geen indirect bewijs net als de spectra van de astronomie. Evolutie is een zelfgemaakte puzzel waarbij soms flink is bijgeschaafd, letterlijk, kijk naar de honderden voorbeelden van evolutionisten die botten hebben bewerkt om ze te laten passen in hun theorie. Zo zijn er delen van apen en varkens tentoongesteld als 'oermensen'

Dat kun je dus niet vergelijken met andere legitieme wetenschappelijke theorieen. 

En iemand beweerde trouwens dat geologie gebaseerd is op evolutie? Ik weet niet of jij dat was of pas, of charlus, maar dat behoeft dan wel toelichting. Ik vind het namelijk absoluut niet logisch klinken. Het klinkt wel evolutionistisch  :duim:  

Met vriendelijke groet, Elamin.

----------


## Tomas

> _Geplaatst door Elamin_ 
> 
> Er is toch wel een wezenlijk verschil tussen de evolutietheorie en de rest, en wel dat er geen tastbaar bewijs is voor de evolutie, ook geen indirect bewijs net als de spectra van de astronomie.


Jawel. Daar zijn de vele duizenden, miljoenen fossielen van uitgestorven diersoorten. De aardlagen en hun samenstelling en de locaties van de fossielen daarin. 

Zo is er nog veel meer. Maar het sterkst lijkt mij toch wel dat Oliemaatschappijen die vele miljarden moeten investeren in het zoeken naar olie. Dit doen op basis van geologie en de evolutietheorie. Niet op basis van de Bijbel. Ja, ik las een tijdje terug een of andere maffe amerikaan die ging boren ergens in israel, omdat dat volgens hem in de bijbel stond. Nooit meer wat van gehoord. Magoed. Dit helpt toch allemaal niks.

----------


## ronald

> _Geplaatst door Charlus_ 
> *Dit vind ik wel een aardige. Uit een ander topic , gericht aan Ronald:
> 
> Eerder schreef iemand in dit topic:
> 
> Geen evolutietheorie? Dan de rest ook niet. You can't have your cake and eat it.*



Als Mark61 meent dat wetenschap geen losbladige leesmap is dan zou hij beter moeten nagaan wat er in de wetenschappelijk wereld allemaal omgaat. Er wordt constant als in een supermarkt geshopt. Dan is het ook nog zo dat het helemaal niet n logisch geheel is met een alles of niets status. Hoe komt hij erbij dat "geen evolutieleer automatisch betekent dat je dan ook geen natuurkunde, scheikunde, wiskunde enz" zou hebben? De evolutieleer maakt gebruik van diverse disciplines van de empirische wetenschapsvelden en maakt daarbij haar eigen verhaal van door de extrapolaire en dus suggestieve wetenschap te bedrijven. De EL zelf misbruikt de empyrische wetenschap om haar verhaal kloppend te maken. Wanneer bepaalde religieuzen de natuurwetenschappen gebruiken om hun religieus verhaal te sterken dan gilt iedereen moord en brand en bij de EL slikt men dat maar voor zoete koek? Onzin. Geeft aan dat men toch niet in de gaten heeft wat wetenschap eigenlijk is door de vertroebeling die "wetenschappen" als taalwetenschappen, theologie, ea teweeg heeft gebracht.
We moeten een onderscheid maken tussen Empirische of experimentele wetenschap dat zich bezig houdt met begrenzing, beschrijvend en classificeren van observeerbare fenomenen en Speculatieve wetenschap. Bezighoudend met onbekende fenomenen, soms fenomenen die niet herhaald of verdubbeld kunnen worden in een laboratorium.
"Wetenschappelijke speculaties" zijn eigenlijk niet met elkaar te rijmen. Want "wetenschap" strikt genomen betekent "kennis" terwijl geen enkele speculatie kennis te noemen is in de strikte betekenis van het woord. Op zijn best kan wetenschap alleen spreken in termen van theorien afgeleid van bepaalde feiten en toegepast in het gebied van het onbekende.
Hier heeft wetenschap twee algemene methodes van conclusies:
1. De methode van interpolatie (inlassen), waarbij, wetend de reactie onder twee extremen, we proberen te kunnen concluderen wat de reactie zal zijn op elke plaats tussen deze twee uiteinden.
2. De methode van extrapoleren (afleiden), waarbij conclusies worden gemaakt buiten de kennende reeks, op basis van bepaalde variabelen binnen de kennende reeks.
Alle "sooten" wetenschappen worden omdat er een adreslabel van "universiteit" aan vast zit op n grote hoop gegooid en dan beweren we dat er iets is als "alles of niets"? Totaal niet verantwoord.

----------


## ronald

> _Geplaatst door sjaen_ 
> *De filosoof Foucault zei: waarheid is een middel tot macht. _Zodra je jouw visie op de werkelijkheid tot waarheid uitroept, neem je een machtspositie in. Je meent dan namelijk dat anderen ook zouden moeten vinden wat jij vindt, ook al heb je dat niet zo bedoeld, of heb je dat zelf niet in de gaten. _Waarheid neemt ruimte weg voor wederzijds begrip. De ander kan alleen nog keizen tussen instemming of ontkenning, en dat staat gelijk aan onderwerping of strijd. Waarheid verstomt de dialoog. Het is het tegendeel van de liefde.*



Waarheid is ook een middel die tot zuivere onderwerping leidt en zodoende wordt er zuivere macht toegestaan. Je kunt dus om het geheel intellectueel zuiver te houden gaan kijken wat "die waarheid" dan voorstelt en of dat dan ook "waar " is. Diezelfde "waarheid" bepaalt ook hoe die geaccepteerd dient te worden en dat is "de vrije wil" want zonder dat is er geen zuivere intelligenie en geen zuivere onderwerping en geen zuivere macht en geen zuivere waarheid. Er moet een overtuiging worden gevormd die geheel op vrije intelligentie is gebaseerd. Er zijn "waarheden" die inderdaad ruimtes invullen of weghalen. Zij worden gevoed door dogma's die voor het intellect bepalen wat "vrij" is. Dit is een andere soort onderwerping, namelijk aan instituties of dogma's.

----------


## Thermopylae

> _Geplaatst door Elamin_ 
> *Beste Therm, 
> 
> Het gaat ook niet om de zaken die er NIET in staan, maar zaken die er juist expliciet wel in staan: zoals: de aarde en de hemelen waren n samenhangende massa en we scheiden ze, en het woord 'moesie3oen' wat betekent uitbreiden, daar staat heel duidelijk zonder omwegen dat het heelal 'uitgebreid' ofwel uitdijt, dat bedoel ik met kennis die nu bevestigd wordt door de wetenschap. Het al dan niet rond zijn van de aarde staat niet in de Koran, dat zou je indirect kunnen afleiden, dat is voor een wetenschappelijke discussie over de Koran dan ook niet relevant. De Koran is geen wetenschappelijk boek, het bevat alleen geen zaken die niet wetenschappelijk correct zijn. Er staat dus niet in dat de aarde plat is. 
> 
> Met vriendelijke groet, Elamin.*


Goede avond Elamin,


Hebben de ongelovigen niet ingezien dat de hemel en de aarde een gemengde massa waren waarop Wij beiden hebben gesplitst? En al hetgeen leeft, hebben Wij uit water gemaakt. Geloven zij dan niet? (Koran, 21:30 )

21.30. Hebben de ongelovigen niet ingezien dat de hemel en de aarde gesloten waren en dat Wij ze dan hebben geopend? En al hetgeen leeft, hebben Wij uit water gemaakt. Willen zij dan toch niet geloven?

21. 30 . Have not those who disbelieve known that the heavens and the earth were of one piece , then We parted them , and We made every living thing of water? Will they not then believe

Ik gaf al aan, dat die publicisten, die schrijven dat er moderne wetenschap in de koran staat, met de hedendaagse wetenschappelijke kennis, koranteksten gaan bekijken, en deze dan toepraten naar deze hedendaagse kennis, als voorbeeld gaf ik het voorbeeld van het vers over dag en nacht.
Het voorbeeld dat je nu zelf geeft, dat de oerknal al in de koran staat vermeld, in casu in vers 21:30, is het volgende voorbeeld.

Niemand zal uit dit vers halen, dat het heelal ontstond uit een enorme dichte en hete singulariteit. Waarmede tevens ruimte en tijd zijn ontstaan.

Groet,

Therm

----------


## maartenn100

Hoe durft iemand die gelooft, in Godsnaam, te zeggen van een ander dat die niet genoeg bewijzen heeft voor z'n theorie? Dit terwijl het de gelovige wat dit betreft (bewijsvoering) alles aan ontbreekt?

Blijkbaar hebben gelovigen iets zeer kostbaars te verliezen bij het onder ogen zien van de evolutietheorie. Nl. de onacceptabele ontdekking dat de mens niet blijkt geschapen te zijn, maar is voortgekomen uit een andere diersoort.

_ "wij, gelovigen, kunnen en zullen deze bewijzen en conclusies (of ze nu waar zijn of niet) nooit aanvaarden, want daarmee vernietigen wij tevens ons hele geloof."_ 


Dus de aanval op de evolutietheorie gebeurt niet vanuit bewijzen, maar vanuit een krampachtig vasthouden van een mantra, eeuwig doorgegeven van generatie op generatie en uit schrik om de vreedzame voortzetting van die mantra aan volgende generaties te verliezen. 

En daarin zit hem ook tevens het hete hangijzer van de hele discussie, beste mensen. De gelovigen doen alsof er te weinig bewijzen zijn, maar willen eigenlijk zeggen:

_ "wij, gelovigen, kunnen en zullen deze conclusies (of ze nu waar zijn of niet) nooit aanvaarden of wij tekenen ons ongeloof (in de schepping van de mens door God)."_ 


Het komt er voor jullie immers niet op aan of er bewijzen zijn voor evolutie (want die zijn er te over), het komt er opaan dat er vooral geen bewijzen voor _mogen_ zijn, want anders moeten jullie alles waarin jullie geloofden over de schepping van de mens herzien. Dan is het woord van God plots geen woord van god meer... En dat _mag_ niet kunnen. 


Al jullie boeken zouden fout blijken bij een dergelijke vaststelling, dat er misschien wel eens bewijzen te over voor evolutie zouden zijn en je die onder ogen ziet.

Julie, gelovigen, hebben wat te verliezen bij bewijzen voor evolutie, nl. jullie geloof (in schepping van de mens door God).

En als je echt oprecht bent in je hart als mens en als gelovige, dan zie je dat ook, en weet je in je diepste dat al deze weerstand tegen de evolutietheorie stoelt op _iets echt niet willen verliezen. Een eeuwenoud ergoed van aanbidding dat nu achterhaald zou blijken._

"Het zullen toch niet die ongelovigen zijn zeker die ons moeten komen zeggen hoe het werkelijk zit????!!!" 


En dat maakt al jullie verdere aanteigingen tegen de wetenschap en haar vondsten, beste mensen, hoogst verdacht en al te doorzichtig.

Een hard om je heen gesla tegen al wat met bewijs aankomt dat haaks staat op wat jouw volkeren eeuwen werd voorgehouden.

En een mens die bijna alles te verliezen heeft waarin hij of zij geloofde, Ronald, Elmanin en Snowwhite, is bereid tot sluwheid, verdraaiing, ontkenning, gewelddadigheid en wordt tenslotte gevaarlijk omdat hij of zij zijn waarheid wil blijven voor ogen zien, ookal zijn er bewijzen te over die het tegenspreken.

Wetenschappers hebben niks te verliezen bij een heel andere theorie, maar ze moet wel overeenkomstig de realiteit blijven natuurlijk.

En een God die in zes dagen een aarde schept, die woedend vanuit de lucht een pratende slang straft door hem op zijn buik te laten kruipen (hoe kroop die slang voor de straf dan?) dat kan niet voor een nuchtere wetenschapper, zelfs niet voor een gezond verstand.


En dus is zomaar geloven en de ander gebrek aan bewijzen verwijten, iemand anders iets verwijten waar het jouw theorie alles aan ontbreekt: nl. bewijs, Ronald.

Door de evolutietheorie als stokpaardje te blijven nemen kan je de vijand (athest in dit geval) blijven buiten jezelf projecteren naar die andere mens daar, de slechte, de ongelovige, de vervloekte.

Maar misschien begint het denken bij jezelf, je eigen geloof in vraag stellen. Oprecht in je eigen hart kijken en zien naar wat er werkelijk gaande is. Zelfonderzoek en zelfbijsturing is de basis voor het kunnen zien van de bewijzen van evolutie rond je heen. Succes Elamin, Ronald en anderen in deze Ontwaking.

----------


## H.P.Pas

> _Geplaatst door maartenn100_ 
> *Hoe durft iemand die gelooft, in Godsnaam, te zeggen van een ander dat die niet genoeg bewijzen heeft voor z'n theorie? Dit terwijl het de gelovige wat dit betreft (bewijsvoering) alles aan ontbreekt?
> 
> *


  :slaap:  

Mistero della fede..

----------


## ronald

> _Geplaatst door maartenn100_ 
> *Hoe durft iemand die gelooft, in Godsnaam, te zeggen van een ander dat die niet genoeg bewijzen heeft voor z'n theorie? Dit terwijl het de gelovige wat dit betreft (bewijsvoering) alles aan ontbreekt?
> 
> Blijkbaar hebben gelovigen iets zeer kostbaars te verliezen bij het onder ogen zien van de evolutietheorie. Nl. de onacceptabele ontdekking dat de mens niet blijkt geschapen te zijn, maar is voortgekomen uit een andere diersoort.
> 
>  "wij, gelovigen, kunnen en zullen deze bewijzen en conclusies (of ze nu waar zijn of niet) nooit aanvaarden, want daarmee vernietigen wij tevens ons hele geloof." 
> 
> 
> Dus de aanval op de evolutietheorie gebeurt niet vanuit bewijzen, maar vanuit een krampachtig vasthouden van een mantra, eeuwig doorgegeven van generatie op generatie en uit schrik om de vreedzame voortzetting van die mantra aan volgende generaties te verliezen. 
> ...



Nou nou...klinkt wel aardig wanhopig.

Ik heb al vanaf het begin gemeld dat Wetenschap handelt en formuleert met theorien en hypotheses terwijl de Bijbel handelt met absolute waarheid. Deze zijn twee verschillende disciplines waar "verzoening" totaal niet op zijn plaats is. 
Nu ga je toch weer deze twee door elkaar gooien.

Ik ageer tegen de evolutieleer niet vanuit mijn geloof of van wat er in de Bijbel en andere Gdsdienstige bronnen zou staan, maar vanuit de wetenschap zelf. Dit heeft niets met "oprechtheid" of "zelfonderzoek" te maken maar alles met verstand analyseren en juist gebruik maken van de wetenschap zelf.
Binnen de Geloven spreek ik van universalisme en kijk naar de fenomenologische overeenkomsten van de diverse monotheismen. Een analyse over wat er staat voer je met de termologie en theorieen van het geloof.

Je kunt dus de discussie op tweeerlei vlak voeren. Of vanuit de wetenschap f vanuit de Gdsdienst. Wat je steeds doet, en ik begrijp wel omdat dat komt omdat sommigen hier de wetenschap brengen alsof het geloof daar een patent op heeft, er in mee gaan en de twee disciplines door elkaar gaan gebruiken. De keuze is aan jou.
Dat er mensen zijn die argumenten tegen de evolutieleer afkomstig vanuit de wetenschap gebruiken om daar theologische standpunten mee te verklaren of af te wijzen, dan komt dat op hun rekening en verzoek je mij niet op het hoopje "gelovigen" te werpen. Het komt niet op mijn rekening omdat ik de discussie op tweeerlei vlakken voer. Ik en mijn Jodendom hebben niets te verliezen. 

In Nederland is de uitdrukking : Jullie is Jodenvolk" gangbaar. In deze voel ik me wanneer je "jullie" schrijf niet aangesproken.

----------


## H.P.Pas

> _Geplaatst door ronald_ 
> *
> Ik heb al vanaf het begin gemeld dat Wetenschap handelt en formuleert met theorien en hypotheses terwijl de Bijbel handelt met absolute waarheid.*


Je herhaalt dat met benauwende regelmaat maar het betekent niets. Een 'absolute waarheid' is een tegenspraak in zich, een ijzeren houtje zeg maar. 




> _Geplaatst door H.P.Pas_ 
> *Dat weet ik, mijn probleem is dat de woorden 'absolute waarheid' betekenisloos zijn.
> Zoals 'de afstand van Amsterdam' betekenisloos' is.
> 'Afstand' is een relatie tussen twee dingen, het is een relatief begrip. 
> 
> Zoals waarheid een relatief begrip is:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## maartenn100

Ronald, 

Natuurlijk is het zo dat de Koran voor moslims, de Bijbel voor christenen en de Thorah voor joodse mensen een cultureel erfgoed is dat veel wijsheden bevat. En dit vanuit verschillende optieken.
Het is ook zo dat er gelijkenissen zijn tussen deze drie monothestische godsdiensten. Zo wijzen moslims ook naar Mozes en het scheppingsverhaal. De Christenen wijzen ook naar Mozes, maar hebben daarnaast Jezus als voorbeeld gekozen. Moslims erkennen Jezus als Josua, en Myriam zijn moeder. Alleen zien zij Jezus dan weer als profeet.

Maar je kan je afvragen van vanwaaruit die overfocussing komt op de evolutietheorie. Volgens mij is dat te verklaren doordat het niet rijmt met de aanname dat de mens geschapen is door God, zo'n 5000  6000 jaar geleden.

Er zijn immers veel bewijzen voor evolutie en de oudere datering van de aarde, en geen bewijs voor een schepping door God, tenzij de getuigenis in de heilige boeken.

Wat zijn dus de motieven vanwaaruit men de evolutietheorie onderuit gehaald wil zien....?

_waartoe sturen gelovige mensen op aan met hun gedrag mbt de evolutietheorie?)_, denk je, Ronald?

Er worden vanuit gelovige hoek 'wetenschappelijke analyses' meegegeven die opvallend tekens neerkomen op: het gaat om bewijzen die datgene waarin men vooraf reeds geloofde, bevestigen en de rest van de bewijsvoering door de wetenschap wordt aangevallen.
Is dat niet een opvallend mechanisme van bewijsvoering? Enkel die bewijzen aanvaard ik, die mijn geloof bevestigen?
_Geloofsbehoud._ Dat is de transparantie die eruit blijkt.


Dat is wat een neutraal buitenstaander waarneemt met betrekking tot het gedrag van gelovigen ten aanzien van bvb. de evolutietheorie.

Weet je wat het verschil is tussen een wetenschapper en een gelovige, Ronald?

Een wetenschapper vertrekt vanuit een oprechte vraag, zonder te pretenderen het antwoord te weten. Al zoekend en vindend probeert hij hypotheses van antwoorden te vinden tot hij een antwoord vindt dat met de realiteit overeenkomt. Hij is blij dat hij nu _een_ antwoord heeft op zijn vraag, ongeacht hetwelke. Slechts de feiten laat hij voor zich spreken.


Een gelovige daarentegen 'weet' reeds vooraf het antwoord. Want dat antwoord staat immers in de voor hem (of zijn cultuur) heilige boeken. 

Als hij dan al aan wetenschap gaat doen, is dat om onderzoek te ondergraven dat zijn a priori antwoorden tegenspreekt. De gelovige doet dus aan onderzoek om tot argumenten te kunnen komen die wetenschappelijk onderzoek, dat zijn geloof bedreigt, weerleggen.

Zo zijn er dus twee fundamenteel verschillende motieven van waaruit men aan onderzoek of 'analyse' gaat doen. 

Het bewijs voor deze 'theorie' van mij is simpel:

Er is de evolutietheorie, en gelovigen fixeren zich daarop. Zij kijken niet naar evolutie in de natuur, maar focussen zich te veel op 'de evolutietheorie' zelf en hun bewijsvoering staat vooral ten dienste van weerlegging, niet van 'onderzoek' naar het werkelijke mechanisme in de natuur...

Ik kan enkel die feiten aanvaarden en die analyses goedpraten, die een stutting zijn van mijn godsdienst. De rest val ik aan.

Dat en niks anders is het objectief vast te stellen mechanisme achter de 'methode van analyse' vanuit gelovige hoek.

Antwoord daar nu eens op Ronald? Is dat nu niet zo? 

Het is daarrond dat van de gelovige eerlijkheid en oprechtheid wordt gevraagd: omtrent de bedoelingen (misschien deels al onbewust geworden) van waaruit dat men een te over bewezen theorie telkens aanvalt.

Want de bewijzen voor evolutie, die liggen er. Er blijft aan de psycholoog dan enkel nog de vraag te resten: waarom hardnekkig bepaalde zaken (meer specifiek: geloofondermijnend onderzoek) niet bewezen willen zien???

En daar wordt tot zelfkritisch-zijn aangemaand, Ronald. De focus wordt nu verlegd. Van de evolutietheorie naar de psyche van de gelovige: waarom motiveert het iemand tot dit zich eeuwig herhalend gedrag en deze overfocussing op slechts n zaak: het niet willen ondergraven zien van bepaalde axioma's van een geloofsleer omdat er feiten zijn die dat aantonen.

En daar is makkelijk een wetenschappelijke uitleg voor te vinden:

Er ontstaat een verschil tussen wat jou altijd al dacht is gezegd geweest over het ontstaan van de mens en de wereld, en hoe het in de boeken staat, en wat je nu via de wetenschap moet te horen krijgen. 

*En dus zit de gelovige in een innerlijk conflict dat hij op een gefantaseerde externe vijand richt: de wetenschapper die enkel feiten vaststelt zoals ze zijn.*

En wees gerust: mijn theorie over het mechanisme van 'de enkel geloofsbevestigende argumentering' van gelovigen (ongeacht of ze moslim zijn, christen of joods), daarmee kan je voorspellen wat aan toekomstige ontdekkingen aanvaard zal worden door gelovigen en wat niet. Waarom: omdat we het mechanisme erachter begrijpen nl.: feiten die in tegenspraak zijn met iemands (a priori) geloof, zullen bestreden worden als 'waar', ookal zijn ze bewezen.

Dus het 'onderzoek' van gelovigen en de richting waarin het zal uitgaan bij gelovigen, is uiterst voorspelbaar voor een wetenschapper. Nl. geloofsbevestigende conclusies uit 'onderzoek'...
En dus heeft het weinig zin om er inhoudelijk over in discussie te gaan.
Want de methode van onderzoek is niet ethisch.
Zelfkennis, Rondald, is het begin van de wijsheid...

----------


## Snowwhite

Goedemorgen Therm




> * Het is niet voor niets, dat de bijbel de basis leefregels, de tien geboden, vastlegde, die de Germanen op eigen houtje lang daarvoor hadden ontwikkeld.*


Hier stel je weer precies hetzelfde, namelijk dat de bijbel het overgenomen zou hebben van de Germanen, dat terwijl daar geen bewijs voor is.
Het tegendeel is waar, voor de Germanen zijn al vele profeten gezonden.
Bovendien stel je dat de Germanen "op eigen houtje" al geboden hadden ontwikkeld, en dat is precies de sekuliere retoriek waar ik het de vorige keer over had. Immers, de mensen konden zichzelf heel goed redden zonder inmenging van "boven", volgens jou.




> * Dat zij een polythestisch godsdienst hadden, doet daar niets aan af.*


Het plegen van shirk is de grootste zonde.




> * De polythestisch godsdienst heeft overal te wereld vele eeuwen stand gehouden, en werd toen ingewisseld voor de monothestisch godsdienst. In feite een modificatie, op het overgaan van veel goden naar 1 god na, veranderde er in wezen niets. Wie zegt ons, dat over X jaar de nu bestaande monothestisch godsdiensten ook niet zullen verdwijnen, of veranderen in iets anders?*


Dit is dus niet waar. Alle profeten predikten het monotheisme. De profeet Idries (Enoch) vrede zij met hem bijvoorbeeld, geboren in Babylon. 5 de generatie na Adam vrede zij met hem. Maar slechts weinig mensen wilden luisteren.

Idem met Noach vrede zij met hem die al 950 jaar het monotheisme predikte, waarbij slechts weinig mensen luisterden.

Je doet net alsof Abraham of Mozes vrede zij met hun de eerste waren. Alleen al je logica gebruiken kan dat niet. Er leefden toch mensen voor Abraham? Zelfs in de bijbel worden die profeten vermeld.

Snow

----------


## Thermopylae

> _Geplaatst door Snowwhite_ 
> *Goedemorgen Therm
> 
> 
> 
> Hier stel je weer precies hetzelfde, namelijk dat de bijbel het overgenomen zou hebben van de Germanen, dat terwijl daar geen bewijs voor is.
> Het tegendeel is waar, voor de Germanen zijn al vele profeten gezonden.
> Bovendien stel je dat de Germanen "op eigen houtje" al geboden hadden ontwikkeld, en dat is precies de sekuliere retoriek waar ik het de vorige keer over had. Immers, de mensen konden zichzelf heel goed redden zonder inmenging van "boven", volgens jou.
> 
> ...



Goede middag Sneeuwwitje,

Nee, ik stel niet dat de bijbel normen en waarden heeft overgenomen van de Germanen. 
Ik schreef: 

Het is niet voor niets, dat de bijbel de basis leefregels, de tien geboden, vastlegde, die de Germanen op eigen houtje lang daarvoor hadden ontwikkeld.

De z.g. tien geboden, zijn niets meer of minder de basis regels om met een groep mensen te kunnen samenleven. Elkaar niet doden, elkaar niet bestelen enz.
Dat hadden mensen natuurlijk heel snel door. En daar leefden ze allang naar, ver voor Mozes de stenen tafelen van God gekregen zou hebben.
Dus niet alleen de Germanen. Ik noemde deze, omdat het heel simpel te bewijzen is, aan de hand van de geschriften van de Romeinen.
In de jaren 60 van de vorige eeuw trof men in Nederlands Nieuw-Guinea mensen aan, die nog nooit vreemde mensen hadden gezien. Dus een droom voor antropologen. Mensen die nog niet verpest waren door de moderne tijd, en dus leefden volgens eeuwen oude gebruiken. Men stond versteld, dat de gemeenschap zo strak georganiseerd was (we denken immers altijd, dat wij moderne mensen op alle terreinen veel beter zijn, dat de mensen in oude beschavingen!), en in feite de z.g. bijbelse normen en waarden ook volgden! 
Niet elkaar doden, niet elkaar bestelen, met je vingers van andermans vrouwen afblijven enz.
De bijbel heeft derhalve regels vastgelegd, die de mensen door schade en schande zelf allang hadden ontdekt, om langdurig met elkaar te kunnen samenleven.

Het bewijs, dat Germanen, maar ook andere volken de leefregels hadden gevonden en daar naar leefden, die later slechts door de heilige boeken vast is gelegd, is derhalve bewezen.
Daarentegen, heb je nog geen antwoord gegeven op mijn vraag, kun je van jouw kant de bewering staven, dat b.v. de Germanen tot die leefregels waren gekomen, omdat profeten van God de Germanen hadden bezocht? Wat natuurlijk op zich al ongeloofwaardig is, omdat zij  net zoals die mensen in Nieuw-Guinea - niet geloofden in God. Je noemt de koran, maar ook het bewijs, dat de koran van God komt is nooit geleverd, en zoals aangegeven, zijn er voldoende verzen aan te voeren, die aangeven, dat de koran beslist niet van God afkomstig kan zijn. Ook is nooit gebleken, dat er profeten van God zich onder de Germanen heeft bevonden. Anders zou daar zondermeer bewijzen van zijn gevonden. Noch in mondelinge overleveringen, noch in contacten met Romeinen, is ook maar iets naar buiten gekomen, dat er in de loop der tijden, profeten zijn geweest bij de Germanen, die Gods woord hebben verspreid! Bovendien ook vreemd, lang voor Mozes zou God al profeten naar alle volken hebben gezonden, toch geloofden de mensen meer dan 150000 jaar in vele goden , en niet in God!

Wat je in je beweringen ziet, is de lijn die steeds door gelovigen wordt aangehouden. Alles dat fout gaat in deze wereld, is de almachtige God niet toe te rekenen, maar is de schuld van de mensen zelf, pech, of natuurverschijnselen.
Dingen die wel goed gaan, daar zou nu net wel God de hand in hebben! Vaststaat, dat in de oude tijden, lang voor de tien geboden aan Mozes zouden zijn gegeven, mensen die leefregels zelf al in de praktijk hadden ontwikkeld. Maar wat zeggen gelovigen dan, nee de eer komt toch aan God toe, mensen kunnen dat niet zelf, en wijzen dat op de profeten die naar alle volken zijn gezonden! Zelfs als blijkt, dat die mensen diverse goden vereerden, en nergens blijkt dat zij profeten onder hen gehad zouden hebben, die het woord van God hadden verkondigd. Het duidelijkst blijkt dat uit het waargebeurde geval dat ik aangaf, ouders even de hond uitlaten, en bij brand in hun huis komen 3 van de 4 kleine kinderen om het leven. De buurman heeft met gevaar voor eigen leven het 4e kind kunnen redden. Wat zeggen de ouders, hun geloof is alleen maar versterkt, omdat God een kind heeft gered! Het verbranden van 3 kleine kinderen heeft de almachtige God dus toegelaten, maar de heldendaad van de buurman wordt dan weer op het conto van God geschreven!

Inderdaad is het plegen van Shirk de grootste zonde. Echter alleen voor mensen die in God geloven, en hun leven dus geheel richten naar een heilig boek.

Groet Therm

----------


## rinjea

> _Geplaatst door Thermopylae_ 
> *Goede middag Sneeuwwitje,
> 
> Nee, ik stel niet dat de bijbel normen en waarden heeft overgenomen van de Germanen. 
> Ik schreef: 
> 
> Het is niet voor niets, dat de bijbel de basis leefregels, de tien geboden, vastlegde, die de Germanen op eigen houtje lang daarvoor hadden ontwikkeld.
> 
> De z.g. tien geboden, zijn niets meer of minder de basis regels om met een groep mensen te kunnen samenleven. Elkaar niet doden, elkaar niet bestelen enz.
> *


Hieraan kun je zien, dat de mens toch nog iets van zijn schepper heeft behouden!

----------


## maartenn100

Beste Snowwhite,

Zolang je 'het plegen van Shirk is de grootste zonde' blijft zien, zal je niet kunnen openstaan voor andere culturen en hun manieren om aan de wereld zin te geven. Je sluit je daarmee op in je eigen waarheid, en je bent eigenlijk onverdraagzaam t.a.v. polythestische zingevingssystemen van andere mensen en hun voorouders.

Zolang de mensheid boeken zomaar blijft napraten uit een ver verleden ipv enkel de wijsheid eruit te halen en te vertalen (interpreteren) naar vandaag, tot zolang kunnen ze niet zien dat de boeken door mensenhanden gemaakt waren om met de beperkte kennis die ze hadden hun eigen samenlevingen in te richten in dat unieke tijdskader in die omstandigheden van toen. Waarin soms eeuwige wijsheden staan, waaruit je vandaag nog inspiratie kan halen, los van het mythisch wereldbeeld waarin het werd overgeleverd.
Je moet niet alles letterlijk lezen, Snowwhite.

Vandaag blijken al deze mythologien zingevende systemen te zijn geweest om goed samen te leven in deze wereld. En zij die blijven volhouden aan hun overgeleverde verhalen als 'letterlijk zo te moeten lezen ipv te interpreteren' in een multireligieuze cultuur zullen alle anderen beschuldigen van 'shirk' (of afgoderij), zoals men sinds eeuwen heeft gedaan. Het gaf en zal hen een legitimering geven anderen zelfs uit te moorden omdat ze niet geloven in de juiste god(en). Zover Snowwhite kan zo'n idee van afgoderij gaan, bewijst onze gruwelijke en gewelddadige geschiedenis.

Het noemen van iets als 'shirk' is niet verdraagzaam tav andere culturen en hun overleveringen van toen om zin te geven aan het onbekende in deze wereld.
Een samenleving met godsdienstvrijheid is van elke gelovige en niet-gelovige verdraagzaamheid kunnen verwachten voor het 'anderszijn' van 'de andere'.

Zo gaven hun voorouders in hun levens en samenleven een plaats voor vele goden ipv voor een en brachten er gebeden, gezangen en offers aan. Zie je de gelijkenis dan niet, Snowwhite? Zij hebben op hun manier rituelen bedacht om dat wat zij niet begrepen een naam te geven. (of namen). 

Snowwhite, met je 'verbod op shirk': 
wie ben jij, die in een land woont van godsdienstvrijheid en vrijheid van denken, om diezelfde vrijheid anderen niet te gunnen?

----------


## huxley

> _Geplaatst door maartenn100_ 
> [B]Denk eens ernstig en redelijk na over deze vraag: 
> Hoe komt het dat jij in God gelooft of Allah en niet in boedha?


Je hebt zelf al het antwoord gegeven op deze vraag en dat antwoord is ook het meest redelijke. Kinderen nemen de religie van hun ouders over. Want kinderen imiteren hun ouders en omgeving en hebben ook nog niet de geestelijke bagage om kritisch te onderzoeken. Ze hongeren naar zekerheid, niet naar twijfel. Gelovigen worden op jonge leeftijd gevangen en dat is doorgaans voldoende om ze geestelijk binnen de religie van hun omgeving te houden. Ze stellen niet langer vragen meer over de geesten van de vuurberg of voodookrachten. Ze vrezen ze als daadwerkelijk bestaande krachten. Denk maar aan die Nigeriaanse meisjes die door angst voor voodoo in de europese prostitutie zijn beland. Wie de kracht van de dogma's die een kind meekrijgt bij de opvoeding negeert als een gegeven, is een dwaas.
De noodzakelijke voorwaarde voor een kind om op latere leeftijd toch vraagtekens te stellen aan de religieuze zekerheden waarmee het is opgegroeid is openheid, contact met meningen van buiten af. Waar dit contact uitblijft door isolatie, onvermijdelijk aanwezig dan wel opzettelijk afgedwongen, is weinig ruimte meer voor twijfel.

Wat betreft de waarheid van een religie, waarmee de ene gelovige de andere gelovige om de oren meent te kunnen slaan, kan worden gezegd dat een zulke waarheid nooit kan worden bewezen. De Griekse godenwereld is even kloppend als het bestaan van de monotheistische god of de voodoogeesten, want niets let dat er meerdere goden en krachten in het spel zijn. Laat niemand beweren dat 1 god logischer is dan meer goden vanwege principes als causaliteit, want die principes hebben slechts geldigheid binnen het heelal dat we kennen. En indien het heelal het product is van een externe kracht, weten we niets over die kracht en het kunnen net zo goed meerdere krachten zijn. Wie zegt dat god God eeuwig en ongeschapen is maar niet kan verklaren waarom god er is, kan ook nooit argumenten aandragen waarom er niet meerdere eeuwige en ongeschapen goden zijn.

Daarnaast durf ik te stellen dat alle beelden die we tot nu toe hebben gevormd van god en goden typisch menselijke bedenksels lijken te zijn. De ruziemakende en geile Griekse goden zijn even zo menselijk als de onmachtige goden van Bijbel of Koran, die een ark en daarmee menselijke hulp nodig hebben om de mensheid en de natuur te laten overleven na een zondvloed.

----------


## maartenn100

Wel Huxley, wat je zegt is waar, maar de vraag is of Ronald en Snowwhite het ook zo _kunnen_  zien. Ik vrees dat Snowwhite en Ronald alleen nog wat dieper in hun van elkaar zo verschillende heilige boeken gaan "studeren" naar antwoorden die de ongelovigen van antwoord zouden kunnen dienen...

Naar symbolische, metaforische, diepere, ecxegetische, numerieke (Ronald), hogere, en duisterder verklaringen te zoeken om maar niet de oppervlakte ervan te hoeven bekijken: dat er geen pratende slangen bestaan en dat de aarde en de mens uit onderzoek op een heel andere manier geworden is zoals zij nu is. Er wordt heel wat anders blootgelegd van het mysterie over ons ontstaan in de wereld dan wat de boeken, overgeleverd van ouders op kinderen onze ouders vertelden.

Ik geloof wel in de potische kracht van sommige verhalen uit de bijbel, en sommige aansporingen die wijs verwoord staan. Dus
we kunnen van elkaar leren, gelovigen van humanisten en andersom, daar geloof ik in.

----------


## ronald

> _Geplaatst door H.P.Pas_ 
> *Je herhaalt dat met benauwende regelmaat maar het betekent niets. Een 'absolute waarheid' is een tegenspraak in zich, een ijzeren houtje zeg maar. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ik weet dus niet, wat ze met 'absolute waarheid' bedoelen.
> En ik vrees, dat ze het zelf ook niet weten.*


 [/B][/QUOTE] 


Klopt. Aardig dat je er nu pas naar vraagt. Als ik over "absolute waarheid" spreek , dan spreek ik natuurlijk over de kennis die wij tot ons hebben gekregen van de Schepper, Gd die Hij mededeelde in Zijn Tora en latere profeten. Als het als "absoluut" wordt aangetekend dan moet er ook een absolute waarde hebben. Gdsdienst handelt voor een deel over de materie. De materie moet verheven worden door de mens naar een hoger geestelijker plan omdat deze wereld gezien als de wereld van "de daad" de basis is om tot het hogere te geraken. Dat duidt al meteen erop dat het boven de materie uit stijgt en daarom blijft mijn stellen dat de "Bijbel" handelt met absolute waarheid en wetenschap die gebonden is aan de aardse materie handelt en formuleert met theorieen en hypotheses over zogenaamde aardse zake die zij ook met aardse meetinstrumenten kan meten. De afspraken die zij maakt over wetenschappelijk onderzoek staan vast en op universiteiten wodren diverse soorten wetenschappen onderwezen en onderzocht. De empirische is die, die materiele bewijzen moet leveren nadat een hypothese wordt geopperd.
Zoals ik ook al stelde is dat deze twee verschillende disciplines, "Bijbel" en wetenschap, zijn waar "verzoening" totaal niet op zijn plaats is. Hoe kun je nou "bovennatuurlijke Bijbelkennis" verbinden met "wetenschap"? Het is toch onzinnig om als exacte wetenschapper professionele uitspraken te doen over engelen? Tevens is het onzinnig om als gelovige uitspraken te doen over bevindingen die wetenschappers vorig jaar hebben bewezen. Dat neemt niet weg dat "de Bijbel" vol zit met "kennis" en die dan als Gddelijke kennis is aan te duiden en alleen de essentie noemen. Hele verhandelingen die eigen zijn voor wetenschappers om de bewijsvoering aan te leveren, zul je niet in Tora of Bijbel vinden. Het gaat over bepaalde kennis dat Chochma wordt genoemd. De mens en ook de wetenschapper heet tot taak die kennis uit te werken, eventueel in theorieen te vatten en daarvoor bewijs aan televeren. Dat is een soort samengaan, voortzetting van diverse kennisgebieden maar geen "verzoening". De Bijbel is gericht op het geestelijk leven en zaken als Schepping, levensdoelen bepaalt door die Schepper ten dienste van ieder individuele mens voor uiteindelijk een hoger doel. Dat een aantal mensen dat niet wil of kan inzien is niet nieuw. De individuele vrije keuze is aan de mens en zonder dat gaat het ook niet.
Als je nu in de joodse "bibliotheek" zou stappen dan begeef je je in een discipline onderverdeeld uit diverse onderwerpen, dat zich bezig houdt met die "absolute waarheden" zoals die door Gd zijn gegeven aan de mens om ze te achterhalen, te onderzoeken en naar deze wereld te brengen/vertalen. Het menselijk verstand is duidelijk een instrument. Dogma's zijn er niet.

----------


## ronald

> _Geplaatst door maartenn100_ 
> *Ronald, 
> 
> Natuurlijk is het zo dat de Koran voor moslims, de Bijbel voor christenen en de Thorah voor joodse mensen een cultureel erfgoed is dat veel wijsheden bevat. En dit vanuit verschillende optieken.
> Het is ook zo dat er gelijkenissen zijn tussen deze drie monothestische godsdiensten. Zo wijzen moslims ook naar Mozes en het scheppingsverhaal. De Christenen wijzen ook naar Mozes, maar hebben daarnaast Jezus als voorbeeld gekozen. Moslims erkennen Jezus als Josua, en Myriam zijn moeder. Alleen zien zij Jezus dan weer als profeet.
> 
> Maar je kan je afvragen van vanwaaruit die overfocussing komt op de evolutietheorie. Volgens mij is dat te verklaren doordat het niet rijmt met de aanname dat de mens geschapen is door God, zo'n 5000  6000 jaar geleden.
> 
> Er zijn immers veel bewijzen voor evolutie en de oudere datering van de aarde, en geen bewijs voor een schepping door God, tenzij de getuigenis in de heilige boeken.
> ...



Je spreekt naar mijn mening met enig gemak dat er gelijkenissen zijn tussen de drie monotheistische geloven. Dat heb ik ook enigszins aangegeven door te spreken over universalistische Gdsdienst en fenomonologische waarheden, de essentie van het geloof. En je beoordeling in je vorige mail hier naar mij en je aanduiding dat ze alle drie het hebben over het "scheppingsverhaal" duidt toch aan dat je aan de ene kant eigenlijk algemeenheden als "schepping" gebruikt als overeenkomstige factor, maar aan de andere kant de drie geloven achter n lijn plaatst ook wanneer het over details gaat. Daar spreek ik je dus in tegen.

Je ziet dat er vanuit de Gdsdiensten een "overfocussing" is over de evolutietheorie. Ik zie dat helemaal niet zo, terwijl ik andere prikkers hier zie verhandelen alsof wetenschap religie is en religie wetenschap terwijl ik meerdere malen, zie mijn antwoord hierboven aan H P Pas meldt dat er geen verzoening tussen die twee discilplines is. Op dat punt ben ik dan eigenlijk uitgepraat, ware het niet dat ik vanuit de wetenschap zelf bij de evolutietheorie kantekeningen maak wat eigenlijk wetenschap is. Dat doe ik niet als "religieus" persoon. Dit wordt door elkaar gehaald en ik zie je collectieve benoeming "religieuzen" dan ook niet in. De discussie moet gevoerd worden vanuit de wetenschap zelf. Als ik meld dat de wereld 6000 jaar oud is en een ander dat het honderden miljoenen jaren oud is dan zullen we waarschijnlijk het nooit met elkaar eens worden. Ik vanuit mijn geloof in ieder geval ga het niet eens met een factor 10 vergroten. Probleem? Ja, als je de discussie maar blijft voeren op hetzelfde niveau met als inzet de twee disciplines als opponenten. Ik snap aan de andere kant ook niet dat evolutietheoriehouders zo nodig moeten stellen dat er geen "schepping" is en dus geen Gd/Gdsdienst? Van daaruit ontstaat veel discussie en niet andersom.
Natuurlijk vertrekt een wetenschapper vanuit een vraag waarvan hij hoopt het tot een hypothese te leiden en zonder te pretenderen dat dat almachtig is. Het is constant een werking van hypothese en antithese. Wordt een theorie niet weerlegd, dan blijft hij staan. Weerlegt een latere wetenschapper de eerdere hypothese, dan wordt die eerste teniet gedaan. Wetenschap is bezig naar het zoeken, het beschrijven van grenzen van observeerbare fenomenen, de materie. Gdsdienst apriori houdt zich bezig met bovennatuurlijke zaken die weliswaar zijn terugslag in het dagelijks leven en de materie moet hebben. Gd wordt door gelovigen toch gezien als de "almachtige"? Zou Zijn woord dan niet absoluut zijn?
Aan de andere kant stel je wel heel vlot en gemakkelijk vast dat de evolutietheorie is bewezen. Wat bewezen is zijn bepaalde meettheorieen maar dat wil niet automatisch zeggen dat de evolutieleer is bewezen. Ik vind dat uiters onkritisch. Hoezo "waarom hardnekkig bepaalde zaken niet bewezen willen zien?" Een tegenvraag zou zijn waarom hardnekkig bepaalde zaken zo snel als bewezen gezien? En dan nogmaals, ik spreek hier niet vanuit mijn geloof maar vanuit de wetenschap zelf. Waar is dan die zelfkritiek? Althans vanuit het Jodendom gezien bestaat het alleen uit kritisch vragen stellen. Dat is een deel van het Jodendom, dat geen geloof met haar dogma's en axioma's (waar de wetenschap trouwens wel mee handelt) in engere zin te noemen valt. Je focust te veel op "wat mij als kind is "geindoctrineerd". Door weer te stellen "de gelovige" duidt erop dat je dit bovenstaande zou moeten verwerken. Ik meen in ieder geval te kunnen stellen dat mijn antwoord hier, gezien je reactie, niet te voorspellen was hoewel ik het hier en daar heb laten doorschemeren.
De basis van het Jodendom is zelfkennis. Je plakt te veel het etiketje "dogma's" op gelovigen merk ik. 
Allegorisch gesproken is de ziel van de mens ontstaan in de Gddelijke gedachte. Exodus 4:22; Deut. 14:1. Dat wil zeggen net als een kind voortkomt van de vader zijn hersenen, zo, om een anthropomorvisme te gebruiken, is de ziel voortgesproten uit Gds gedachte en wijsheid. Want Hij is wijs- maar niet door een te weten kennis omdat Hij en Zijn wijsheid n zijn. Hij is de Kennis en de Kenner...wat niet voor de mens volledig te snappen valt zoals Job 11:7 aangeeft. De joodse filosofische benadering kan worden bepaald als emperisch en psychologisch. Deze benadering is gebaseerd op het principe Job 19:26 "Van mijn vlees zie ik Gd", dichter dan tot jezelf kun je niet komen en dat is het uitgangspunt, in combinatie met Job 31:2 "...een eigenlijk deel van Gd daar boven", van het Jodendom.

----------


## rinjea

> _Geplaatst door rinjea_ 
> *Hieraan kun je zien, dat de mens toch nog iets van zijn schepper heeft behouden!*


 of niet??

----------


## maartenn100

Ronald, ik kan het wel eens zijn met die diepere betekenissen die je geeft. Maar uitspraken over de materile werkelijkheid laat je best aan de wetenschap over. Uitspraken over een spirituele werkelijkheid kan je vinden in allegorische en diepere betekenisgeving aan teksten. 

Nogmaal, het gaat hem niet om de evolutietheorie in essentie, maar telksen weer om de 'methode van onderzoek'. En die van de wetenschap gebeurt niet met voorbedachte rade en formuleert al zoekend en vindend theorien. Dat is de meest ethische manier tot hiertoe om kennis over de materile werkelijkheid te verkrijgen. En de ouderdomsbepaling van de aarde is een materile aangelegenheid, zo ook genetische evolutie en het doorgeven van genen aan nakomelingen. Laat de religies aan filosofie doen en de wetenschap aan het uitzoeken hoe de materile werkelijkheid in elkaar zit. En laat het gezag aan de wetenschap met betrekking tot uitspraken over de materile werkelijkheid (ouderdom, evolutie...) als er onenigheid is in conclusies daarover tussen religie en wetenschap, Ronald. Omdat wetenschap het best is geplaatst daarover betrouwbare en ethisch ware uitspraken over te doen.

----------


## Elamin

Beste Maarten, 

Ik wil graag op de volgende woorden reageren:

'Blijkbaar hebben gelovigen iets zeer kostbaars te verliezen bij het onder ogen zien van de evolutietheorie. Nl. de onacceptabele ontdekking dat de mens niet blijkt geschapen te zijn, maar is voortgekomen uit een andere diersoort.'

Waar komt volgens jou dan die allereerste levende cel vandaan? , en als je 'gelooft' dat hij zoals in de evolutionistische opvatting ontstaan uit een aantal niet-levende deeltjes, waar komen die dan vandaan? En zo kun je doorgaan. Je ontkomt niet aan een eerste gebeurtenis die met de ET NIET verklaard kan worden. 

Wat ik hiermee duidelijk wil maken is dat jij met je evolutionistische opvatting ook een geloof aanhangt. ET is geen wetenschap, waar is het bewijs? Kun je door de ET voorspellingen doen? Begrijp je iets beter door de ET? Helaas voor jou is het antwoord op deze vragen: NEE. Wat voorspellen betreft: geen enkele aanwijzing om iets te voorspellen, en begrijpen, de langzame transformatie van vissen naar zoogdieren is zelfs met evolutionistische verbeeldingskracht maar moeilijk te bevatten.

Dit argument: Vissen met een halve long zouden 'weggeselecteerd' worden omdat een vis met alleen kieuwen beter, functioneler is, illustreert ook mooi een van de vele tegenstrijdigheden van de ET. Een mutatie, de helft van de ET berust op mutatie, is in de werkelijkheid nooit voordelig. Natuurlijke selectie, dat is de andere helft van de ET, zorgt er voor dat deze mutaties snel verdwijnen. 

Stel je neemt het voorbeeld van de vogel met sterkere vogels, ok, dat is ook geen evolutie, dat is alleen natuurlijke selectie. Dat is hetzelfde principe als het doorfokken van honden tot je een pitbull krijgt. Dat zou kunnen. Maar een hond blijft een hond, hij verandert niet in een uberhond. In de natuur wordt het al een stuk moeilijker om bepaalde eigenschappen op natuurlijke wijze door te ontwikkelen. 

Stel dat je een vogel hebt met genen voor sterkere vleugels, dan zou je er nog een moeten hebben die ook toevallig genen voor sterkere vleugels heeft om ervan verzekerd te zijn dat het nageslacht ook sterkere vleugels heeft, toch? Hoe dat precies werkt is ook voor de evolutionisten een raadsel. Hoeft er maar 1 mutatie plaats te vinden bij 1 vogel of ondergaan meerdere vogels dan tegelijkertijd deze verandering? Ik weet het niet, en waarschijnlijk weet niemand het. 

Wetenschap heeft als doel voorspellen en begrijpen, maar de ET is een uitzondering. 

Allah (swt) is de oorzaak van alle oorzaken. De Eeuwige, die niet verwekt en niet verwekt is, de Onafhankelijke. De Schepper. 

Als er fouten hierboven staan komt het van mij. 

Met vriendelijke groet, Elamin.

----------


## Snowwhite

Hallo Maarten,

De ET is helemaal niet bewezen. Het is slechts een theorie. Zoals ik al eerder aangaf, Amerika is verdeeld, de helft hangt ET aan en de andere helft het creationisme.

Allereerst soort zoekt soort. Wij hebben hier kanaries met distelvinkjes gekruist, wat blijkt? De kruising, wij noemen hem "misto", heeft het volume van de kanarie (dus harder) maar de melodie van het distelvinkje (putter), prachtig echt. Alleen, er is een maar..........de misto is onvruchtbaar!!!!!!!!! Met andere woorden, soort zoekt soort en blijft soort.

Dan wat betreft de mutaties, of crossing over. Het is een algemeen vaststaand feit dat mutaties alleen maar negatieve gevolgen heeft. Via mutaties kunnen dus nooit nieuwe soorten ontstaan.

Verder zijn er zoveel soorten op de aarde (planten en dieren) men schat tussen de 5 en 100 miljoen. Vele soorten kennen we nog niet. Hoe meer soorten er op aarde zijn hoe onwaarschijnlijker de ET is.

De ET wordt ook door het fossielarchief verslagen. Er zijn nooit ergens waar ook ter wereld, overgangsvormen gevonden die de geleidelijke evolutie van de levende organisme van primitief tot ontwikkeld zoals de ET beweert. 

De oudste laag van de aarde waarin fossielen van levende wezen gevonden worden, is die van het Cambrium, dat een geschatte ouderdom van 500-550 miljoen jaar heeft.
De levende wezens die in de laag gevonden worden die tot het Cambrium behoorde, verschenen opeens in het fossielenarchief - er zijn geen voorouders die eerder bestonden. De fossielen die in de rotsen van het Cambrium gevonden zijn, zijn van slakken, trilobieten, sponzen, aardwormen, kwallen, zee-egels en andere ingewikkelde ongewervelden. Dit omvangrijke mozaek van levende wezens vormde zo'n groot aantal ingewikkelde levensvormen, die zo plotseling verschenen, dat deze wonderlijke gebeurtenis in de geologische literatuur wordt aangeduid met de 'Explosie van het Cambrium'.

Maar ook voor het feit dat de overgangsvormen nooit zijn gevonden, meenden de wetenschappers weer een nieuwe theorie op gevonden te hebben: het onderbroken evenwicht. Deze theorie beweert dat de evolutie niet plaats vond door kleine variaties, maar eerder opeens en met grote veranderingen. Dat zou dan de gaten in het fossielenarchief verklaren. Er is geen enkele basis voor deze theorie, want mutaties leveren in principe geen grote positieve veranderingen op, zoals dat een landdier opeens in een walvis zou kunnen veranderen. De gaten in het fossielen archief is in tegendeel juist een bewijs voor het bestaan van de Schepper.

Dieren en planten leven in een soort ecologisch systeem met vele symbioses. Alles wijst op het bestaan van de Schepper, de Almachtige. Haal je 1 soort weg van dit "evenwicht" dan verwoest je het gehele ecologische systeem en gaan andere soorten ook weg. Voor iemand die nadenkt en observeert.............kan alleen maar geloven in een Schepper............

De ET verklaart ook niet het bestaan van engelen of de djinn. Ook al kun je die niet waarnemen, ze bestaan wel. Daarmee is alleen de wetenschap bedrijven dus onvoldoende. 

Ook het bestaan van de ziel kun je niet verklaren met de ET. Houdt de ziel op met bestaan indien de dood intreedt? Hoe werkt het bewustzijn? 
Wetenschappers zijn nog steeds aan het gissen. Hebben we een kwantumbewustzijn? Roger Penrose, een beroemde wiskundige, beweerd ook stellig dat het onmogelijk is om een computer hetzelfde denkwerk te laten doen als een mens. Het is niet mogelijk om in een machine bewustzijn op te wekken of hersenactiviteit te simuleren.

Je stelt dat de creationisme aanhangers, de wetenschap zo draaien, dat het in ons plaatje past. Datzelfde denken wij van jullie. Uit al het bovenstaande blijkt dat de ET niet bewezen is, en naar ons zeggen natuurlijk ook nooit bewezen zal worden.

Ik begrijp ook eerlijk gezegd de ophef niet. Amerikaanse toestanden zijn hier in Nederland nog helemaal niet aan de gang. In Amerika geven zelfs christelijke moeders hun kinderen thuis les om religieuze redenen. 

Ik heb er zelf helemaal geen bezwaar tegen als hier op de scholen de ET wordt onderwezen. *SVP andere moslims Rinjea en Ronald ook reageren, indien jullie willen .* Wat op school wordt geleerd kan niet altijd overeenstemmen met wat thuis wordt geleerd. Dat is de realiteit. Er wordt ook kerst gevierd en wat al niet meer. Het is juist een aanknopingspunt om dan de dialoog en de discussie aan te gaan.

Dan wat onverdraagzaamheid betreft. Je hebt het helemaal mis, Maarten, je kent mij totaal niet. 

De islam zelf, spoort aan tot tolerantie.

In de koran staat:

2:256. Er is geen dwang in de godsdienst. 

109:6. Derhalve voor u uw godsdienst en voor mij mijn godsdienst."

Moge Allah SWT ons leiden, en mij vergeven voor mijn fouten Amien.

Groetjes van Sneeuwwitje

----------


## maartenn100

Dag, Elamin, eerst en vooral vind ik het interessante discussie en wil ik graag op uw argumenten ingaan (ik spreek ze ook niet allemaal tegen, maar bij sommige zal ik dat wel doen).





> _Geplaatst door Elamin_ 
> Waar komt volgens jou dan die allereerste levende cel vandaan? , en als je 'gelooft' dat hij zoals in de evolutionistische opvatting ontstaan uit een aantal niet-levende deeltjes, waar komen die dan vandaan? En zo kun je doorgaan. Je ontkomt niet aan een eerste gebeurtenis die met de ET NIET verklaard kan worden.


Het klopt volledig wat je schrijft. De ET pretendeert ook niet een antwoord te geven op de vraag waar de eerste cellen vandaan komen. De ET kwam enkel voort uit vaststellingen dat ervan 'evolutie' tussen soorten sprake was.

Dus over het begin van de eerste cel, daar moet je bij de 'oersoeptheorie' voor zijn, maar daar pretendeert men nog niet antwoorden voor te hebben.





> _Geplaatst door Elamin_ Wat ik hiermee duidelijk wil maken is dat jij met je evolutionistische opvatting ook een geloof aanhangt. ET is geen wetenschap, waar is het bewijs? Kun je door de ET voorspellingen doen? Begrijp je iets beter door de ET?


Ja, toch wel hoor: biologen ontdekken op microscopisch niveau dat bacterien razendsnel, volgens de wetten van evolutie, zich aanpassen aan nieuwe vaccins. Er onststaan nieuwe soorten bacterin die muteerden en zich aanpasten aan stoffen die hen normaal moesten doden. Zij passen zich aan aan de omstandigheden. En die aanpassingen gebeuren doordat er miljoenen bacterin worden aangemaakt op korte tijd, en dat enkel die bacterin overleven en zich massaal voortplanten die worden 'geboren' met een aangepaste afweer tegen dergelijke vaccins. Bacteriologen stellen dus evolutie in actie vast.
Uiteraard op microniveau, want voordat een bacterie een andere soort kan worden spreken we over miljoenen jaren van verandering en voortplanting. 
[


> _Geplaatst door Elamin_  langzame transformatie van vissen naar zoogdieren is zelfs met evolutionistische verbeeldingskracht maar moeilijk te bevatten.
> [/B]


Dat het moeilijk is voor te stellen, daar ben ik het volledig met je eens. Dat het minstens even moeilijk is voor te stellen als Djins en Engelen, daar moet je het met mij toch ook wel eens zijn. Maar van de evolutie zijn er wel bewijzen en waarnemingen te vinden. Van Engelen en Djins niet. Dus als je consequent bent, Elamin, moet je argumentatie toch ook voor Djins en Engelen gelden, denk ik? (voorspelbaarheid, waarnemingen gedaan hebben). Toch zijn er bewijzen te over.

----------


## maartenn100

Dag Snowwhite, bedankt voor je goed onderbouwde argumentatie, zoals ik kan lezen. Ikzelf ben geen bioloog, dus kan je ook niet diepgaand op alles zomaar antwoorden zonder opzoekingswerk. Maar ik wil wel al een aantal zaken meegeven: 




> _Geplaatst door Snowwhite_ 
> [B]Hallo Maarten,
> 
> De ET is helemaal niet bewezen. Het is slechts een theorie. Zoals ik al eerder aangaf, Amerika is verdeeld, de helft hangt ET aan en de andere helft het creationisme.


Heb je gelijk in, maar zoals ik ook al eerder antwoorde: dat heeft met religie te maken. Veel Amerikanen is aangepraat (via overlevering en priesters) dat de mens en alle dieren tesamen geschapen zijn. Dat Adam en Eva de eerste schepsels zijn. De mensen die echter niet vanuit religie vertrekken, maar vanuit onderzoek en feiten, zijn vooral de mensen die 'evolutie' kunnen accepteren. De anderen, vaak ongeschoolde christenen, zijn meestal verontwaardigd omdat het scheppingsverhaal daardoor een 'verhaal' blijkt te zijn, dat je moet interpreteren naar de symboliek erin.




> _Geplaatst door Snowwhite_ Allereerst soort zoekt soort. Wij hebben hier kanaries met distelvinkjes gekruist, wat blijkt? De kruising, wij noemen hem "misto", heeft het volume van de kanarie (dus harder) maar de melodie van het distelvinkje (putter), prachtig echt. Alleen, er is een maar..........de misto is onvruchtbaar!!!!!!!!! Met andere woorden, soort zoekt soort en blijft soort.


Akkoord, Misto blijkt onvruchtbaar. Maar als je echt iets wil uitzoeken, moet je honderden kruisingen doen en verder kruisen en op de duur zal je zien dat je hele soorten vinken verkrijgt. Een geval is niet representatief (kan geen uitspraken opleveren voor alle gevallen) genoeg voor een grondig onderzoek.





> _Geplaatst door Snowwhite_ Dan wat betreft de mutaties, of crossing over. Het is een algemeen vaststaand feit dat mutaties alleen maar negatieve gevolgen heeft. Via mutaties kunnen dus nooit nieuwe soorten ontstaan.


Snowwhite, de evolutietheorie heeft heeft het niet over 'negatieve' of 'positieve' mutaties.
Stel dat een dier een lichte vederkleur krijgt in een landschap dat overwegend donker is, zal het makkelijker opgemerkt worden door predatoren (roofdieren). In die zin zal de vederkleur dan een nadelige mutatie zijn voor dat dier. Als de kleur echter donker is, op een donkere achtergrond (vegatie,...) kan het minder gevat worden door prooidieren en zal het zijn genen (donkere vederkleur) kunnen doorgeven. De andere kleur sterft uit in die omgeving.

Dat geldt ook voor andere mutaties. Ons brein is aangepast aan een gedomesticeerde omgeving. Maar zet eens een paar mensen in een grot voor een paar jaren? Wedden dat ons knap ontwikkelde brein het niet haalt. Grotdieren, die aangepast zijn aan grotten (qua grootte, vochtopname, voedselbehoefte, enz...) en overleven honderden meters diep in donkere grotten in die spleten. Wij mensen zouden snel uitgestorven zijn in die omstandigheden.

Dus het zijn omstandigheden die bepalen of kenmerken worden doorgegeven of niet. 
De evolutie is eigenlijk dus heel eerlijk: elk dier (ook de mens) kan in bepaalde omstandigheden zijn genen doorgeven en in andere niet.

Kijk naar anarobe bacterien, Snowwhite. Dat zijn bacterien die leven op zuurstofarme plaatsen. In die omstandigheden kunnen deze bacterien hun genen doorgeven en kunnen er naamloze nieuwe soorten bacterien onstaan met bizarre eigenschappen.
De mens zou in een zuurstofarme omgeving direct uitgestorven zijn.








> _Geplaatst door Snowwhite_ Verder zijn er zoveel soorten op de aarde (planten en dieren) men schat tussen de 5 en 100 miljoen. Vele soorten kennen we nog niet. Hoe meer soorten er op aarde zijn hoe onwaarschijnlijker de ET is.


Leg dat verband eens uit (tussen aantal soorten en waarschijnijkheid ET)? 
.
De rest zal ik later beargumenteren, want moet nu door.

groeten
Maarten

----------


## H.P.Pas

> _Geplaatst door Elamin_ 
> *
> Waar komt volgens jou dan die allereerste levende cel vandaan? , en als je 'gelooft' dat hij zoals in de evolutionistische opvatting ontstaan uit een aantal niet-levende deeltjes, waar komen die dan vandaan? En zo kun je doorgaan. Je ontkomt niet aan een eerste gebeurtenis die met de ET NIET verklaard kan worden.*


De gechiedeniswetenschap houdt zich bezig met de geschiedenis van de mensheid. Dat er mensen zijn en dat die ergens vandaan komen, dat neemt de historicus voor kennisgeving aan, dat is niet onderdeel van het vak. (Al kan het hem in zijn vrije tijd natuurlijk wel interesseren).

De biologie, of 'natuurlijke historie', zoals dat vroeger in het nederlands heette, houdt zich bezig met leven, de evolutiebiologie meer in het bijzonder met de geschiedenis van het leven. Dat er leven is en dat dat ergens vandaan komt, dat neemt de bioloog voor kennisgeving aan, dat is niet onderdeel van het vak. (Al kan het hem in zijn vrije tijd natuurlijk wel interesseren). 
Dat betekent niet, dat jouw vragen niet interessant zijn, dat zijn ze best wel maar knoop n ding goed in je oren:
*Met de evolutietheorie hebben ze niets te maken.* 



> *
> Wat ik hiermee duidelijk wil maken is dat jij met je evolutionistische opvatting ook een geloof aanhangt. ET is geen wetenschap, waar is het bewijs? 
> *


Dat is het wel; je hebt overduidelijk geen idee waar ET eigenlijk over gaat en waarover niet.
Daar is misschien wel wat aan te doen, als je in rust een Introduction to Evolutionary Biology bestudeert weet je al aardig wat meer.
Misschien is er ook niets aan te doen.
_Het is de mens niet mogelijk iets te leren,dat hij al denkt te weten. --Epictetus_

----------


## huxley

Wat ik niet goed berijp is wat deze discussie over het overnemen door kinderen van de religie van hun ouders eigenlijk te maken heeft met de evolutietheorie. Het introduceren van de evolutietheorie in deze discussie doet aan als vervuiling.

----------


## Thermopylae

> _Geplaatst door Snowwhite_ 
> *Hallo Maarten,
> 
> De ET is helemaal niet bewezen. Het is slechts een theorie. Zoals ik al eerder aangaf, Amerika is verdeeld, de helft hangt ET aan en de andere helft het creationisme.
> 
> 
> *


Goede middag Sneeuwwitje.

Neem mij niet kwalijk, dat ik even "inbreek".

Hierbij een stuk dat bioloog Gert Korthof schreef als antwoord op een essay waarin wordt aangegeven, dat de ET onzin is.
Hierin een paar antwoorden op je vragen.
Heel belangrijk, dat in onderzoeken in aardlagen is gebleken dat - vanaf de oudste naar jongste aardlagen bezien, de chronologie van de vondsten in wezen het bewijs levert van de E.T.
Vissen, amphibieen, reptielen, vogels, zoogdieren, mensachtigen, worden in die volgorde gevonden! De soorten zijn dus na elkaar ontstaan. Dat had Darwin ook al heel goed door. Maar bovendien eerst de "eenvoudige" organismes, uitmondend in de mens.

Je schrijf je, dat als er een soort wegvalt, de hele schepping in de problemen zou komen. Nee. Kijk maar eens op internet naar de lijst van uitgestorven dieren! Maar de natuurl draait gewoon door!

Overigens wel tekenent, de christelijke VU publiceert wel een essay van een oud farmacoloog, die stelt dat de ET onzin is, God heeft alles geschapen, maar weigert, het antwoord daarop van de bioloog Korthof te publiceren. Precies wat ik al schreef, in de geloven wil men de gelovigen zoveel mogelijk weghouden, van alles dat niet conform het heilig boek is. 

"Inleiding Het VU-tijdschrift 'Wetenschap Cultuur en Samenleving' publiceerde in juni 1996 een essay 'Scheppen uit het niets' van de oud-farmacoloog Dr. F. Paesi. Dr Paesi kwam tot de conclusie dat het geleidelijk ontstaan van soorten, zoals het Darwinisme leert, niet waar kan zijn en dat biologisch soorten geschapen moeten zijn. 
Als reactie schreef ik onderstaand artikel. Het werd geweigerd door de redactie. Dat is de reden dat ik het hier (ongewijzigd) publiceer. Updates staan in tekstkaders (*). 

On-alledaags Ieder conflict tussen Genesis en de evolutietheorie bestaat dankzij het in meer of mindere mate letterlijk nemen van het Genesis-verhaal. Creationisten als Morris en Gish staan aan het ene uiterste: zij lezen Genesis als een natuurwetenschappelijk handboek; dus vrijwel geheel letterlijk. Des te letterlijker men Genesis neemt, des te groter het conflict en des te fanatieker de strijd tegen de evolutietheorie. Aan het andere uiteinde staan mensen die Genesis z abstract opvatten, dat het vrijwel niets meer betekent. De noodzaak de evolutietheorie te bestrijden is dan niet zo groot meer, hoewel de neiging dit te doen er nog steeds kan zijn. Tussen die twee uitersten staat de opvatting van dr F.Paesi. Hij neemt het plotselinge karakter van het scheppen van biologische soorten zo letterlijk, dat er een onvermijdelijke strijdigheid ontstaat met het geleidelijk ontstaan van soorten. Vanuit die visie is het begrijpelijk dat hij een groot deel van zijn artikel besteedt aan het aantonen van de onveranderlijkheid van soorten en het (vrijwel!) ontbreken van overgangsvormen.
Dr. Paesi wil niet alleen aantonen dat soorten geschapen zijn, maar wil ook aantonen hoe soorten geschapen zijn: nl. plotseling. Hij probeert dit verder in te vullen door te zeggen dat soorten geschapen zijn 'uit het niets' (creatio ex nihilo, een theologische term). Daarmee begeeft hij zich in het bovennatuurlijke en onbegrijpelijke. Dit lijkt zelfs essentieel te zijn voor de christelijke theologie. De theoloog Langdon Gilkey zegt in zijn boek 'Maker of Heaven and Earth' dat alle omschrijvingen van schepping noodzakelijkerwijs in termen van analogie moeten zijn, omdat schepping z on-alledaags is, dat het niet adequaat omschreven kan worden met alledaagse begrippen. De analogie van het scheppen zoals een timmerman die een kast uit hout maakt is een slechte analogie, omdat het scheppen uit iets anders is. Christelijke theologen ontdekten dat het omschrijven van het 'hoe-van-de-schepping', hun capaciteiten ver te boven ging. De uitdrukking "Scheppen uit het niets" staat volgens Gilkey gelijk aan het expliciet overboord gooien van iedere verklaring van het 'hoe-van-de-schepping'. Want het enige scheppen waarmee wij ervaring hebben is "scheppen uit iets". Alles wat men erover probeert te zeggen is speculatie. De titel "Scheppen uit het niets", die Dr Paesi aan zijn artikel meegaf, symboliseert dus op treffende wijze de onbegrijpelijkheid van schepping. 
jaarringen Zowel de extreem-letterlijke als de gematigd-letterlijke opvatting van Genesis kent het begrip 'scheppen'. Het is dus van belang de vraag te stellen hoe een wetenschappelijke scheppingstheorie er uit zou kunnen zien. Ik onderzoek dat aan de hand van het bekende verschijnsel van de jaarringen van een boom en stel twee vragen: (1) Hoe komt een boom aan zijn jaarringen? (2) hoe is een boomsoort ontstaan ? 

Jaarringen van een beuk: het verleden aflezen uit het heden. Jaarringen komen alleen voor in streken van de aarde waar seizoenen zijn (gematigde streken). De oudste boom op aarde is de Great Basin Bristlecone Pine Pinus longaeva en is 4844 jaar oud. (foto geplaatst in 2007 ter gelegenheid van het 10-jarig bestaan van dit essay). 

De gangbare verklaring voor jaarringen is de jaarlijkse aangroei van de boom (groei) en voor het ontstaan van de soorten het geleidelijk ontstaan uit eenvoudiger soorten (evolutie). Een creationist zal voor probleem (1) dezelfde verklaring geven als biologen. Voor probleem (2) geeft de creationist uiteraard schepping als verklaring. Wat is schepping? Dat kan niet iets zijn, waarbij 'ontwikkeling', 'groei' of 'evolutie' aan te pas komt. Het moet dus het plotseling-er-zijn van een boom. En nu komt het belangrijke punt: de boom moet geschapen worden compleet met jaarringen. Anders was het geen normale boom zoals wij die kennen (1). Nu ontstaat de strijdigheid: jaarringen kun je niet in het ene geval in de loop van jaren laten groeien en op een ander moment plotseling binnen een dag er-laten-zijn. 
De twee verklaringen zijn dus strijdig. Logisch gezien, moet er dus n vervallen. Welke? Als men de verklaring van de jaarringen (groei) laat vallen, dan heeft men gn verklaring voor een alledaags verschijnsel als de jaarringen van een boom. Een weinig benijdenswaardige positie. Als men de tweede verklaring laat vallen (schepping), is men per definitie geen creationist meer! Kortom: f het ontstaan van soorten is een wonder f een alledaags verschijnsel als de groei van een boom is een wonder. Biologen hebben voor beide bovengenoemde problemen niet-strijdige verklaringen: groei in kleine stapjes en evolutie in kleine stapjes. Waarschijnlijk zien creationisten de strijdigheid niet eens. Zo gewend als ze zijn aan schepping als verklaring. De Schepper kan immers alles. God kan een boom scheppen compleet met 100 jaarringen in de tijdsduur van een bliksemflits. Als creationisten echter in het bos een omgezaagde boom met 100 jaarringen zien, concluderen ze dan dat die boom zojuist geschapen is ? Nee, natuurlijk niet, die is gegroeid. Maar waarom is schepping nu niet en toen wel een acceptabele verklaring ? Waarom een uitzondering voor toen ? Het dilemma blijft. Het vaststellen van bovenstaand dilemma is niet afhankelijk van het verwerpen van openbaring als kennisbron en evenmin van het wel of niet letterlijk lezen van de Bijbel. 
onbiologisch Belangrijk is ook dat het dilemma niet afhankelijk is van het specifieke voorbeeld van de jaarringen. Denk bijvoorbeeld aan het feit dat Adam een navel gehad moet hebben. Was dit een artistieke versiering of verraadt dit litteken de plaats waar navelstreng heeft gezeten? Een mens scheppen zonder navel is als een boom scheppen zonder jaarringen. De zwangerschap bij de mens duurt 9 maanden. Dit kan niet in 1 seconde. De moraal van het verhaal is uiterst simpel: ieder meercellig organisme is door celdeling geworden tot wat het is. Sinds de botanicus Schleiden en de zoloog Schwann in 1835 de cel-theorie opgesteld hebben, die zegt dat alle organismen uit cellen bestaan, en sinds de ontdekking dat groei van een organisme niets anders is dan celdeling, is de celtheorie een vanzelfsprekend fundament van de biologie geworden. Biologen hebben gevonden dat de minimale tijdsduur waarin menselijke cellen delen 8 uur bedraagt. Er is een benedengrens qua tijdsduur of een bovengrens qua groeisnelheid. Alles daarbuiten is onbiologisch. Sinds Pasteur weten we dat bacterin slechts uit bacterin kunnen ontstaan en niet spontaan uit dode stof (generatio spontanea). Zowel ncelligen als meercelligen kunnen niet plotseling uit dode stof ontstaan. Maar dat is precies wat het bijbelse begrip schepping inhoudt. Schepping is dus in strijd met het fundament van de biologie. Schepping is een onbiologisch concept en hoort daarom niet thuis in de biologie. Iedereen die 'scheppen uit het niets' gebruikt als verklaring, gebruikt een onbiologisch concept en kan daarom geen normaal bioloog zijn. 'Creation Science' is een innerlijke tegenstrijdigheid. En dit geldt zowel voor de extreem-letterlijke als de gematigd-letterlijke opvatting van Genesis, omdat beide het begrip schepping hanteren. 
Scheppen uit het niets is on-Bijbels
Dr Paesi heeft niet door dat 'scheppen uit het niets' onbijbels is. Scheppen uit het niets wordt niet door Genesis geleerd. Het scheppen uit het niets is een toevoeging, een bedenksel, zoals de christen-bioloog Jan Lever reeds in 1958 opmerkte. Er staat dat de aarde voortbracht het vee, kruipend gedierte, etc. Niet dat ze door God als stukken op het schaakbord op den aardbodem werden neergezet. [ 19 juni 2005 ] 

scheppingstechniek De prachtige term 'scheppingstechniek' heeft Paesi overgenomen van Prof. S.E. de Jongh: Blijkbaar drong zich het gebruikmaken van vroegere patronen scheppingstechnisch op !. Scheppingstechniek wordt door dr Paesi als verklaring aangeboden voor het verschijnen en weer verdwijnen van kieuwspleten in de ontwikkeling van het menselijk embryo en voor de aanwezigheid van rudimentaire (niet ontwikkelde) poten bij walvissen. Als er iets vr evolutie pleit en tgen afzonderlijke schepping, dan is het wel het bestaan van rudimentaire organen. Rudimentaire organen zijn gerfd van voorouders, maar hebben hun functie verloren. Dit pleit bij uitstek tegen afzonderlijke schepping, omdat er gn erfenis uit het verleden is. Door de term 'scheppingstechniek' te gebruiken, zeggen creationisten dat de schepper met technische beperkingen worstelde. Technische beperkingen zijn voorbehouden aan mensen. Zou een schepper, die uit het niets kan scheppen, die het atoom, het electron en alle daarbij behorende eigenschappen, geschapen heeft, technische beperkingen kennen? Nu creationisten eenmaal scheppingstechnische beperkingen aanvaardt hebben, kunnen ze zich niet meer op wetenschappelijke gronden verweren tegen het idee dat eigenlijk de hele evolutie scheppingstechnisch noodzakelijk was om planten, dieren en mensen te scheppen. Biologen schatten het aantal soorten insecten op 850.000 tot 1,25 miljoen, waarvan alleen al 250.000 soorten kevers, 20.000 soorten spinnen en 10.000 soorten mijten ! Is het scheppingstechnisch niet oneindig veel intelligenter om een natuurlijk proces al die miljoenen biologische soorten te laten creen, in plaats van ze n voor n te scheppen ? 
overgangsvormen Hadden we het hierboven over schepping en evolutie als theorie, nu kijken we naar de feiten. Voor creationisten is het essentieel dat alle soorten apart geschapen zijn en dat alle soorten onveranderlijk zijn, want dat staat in Genesis. Dr. Paesi doet dan ook veel moeite om dit aan te tonen. Hij betoogt dat er geen overgangsvormen tussen soorten zijn gevonden en dat die dus niet bestaan en dat dit 'feit' tegen geleidelijke evolutie pleit. Dat palaeontologische vondsten een discontinu patroon vertonen, was Dawin al bekend. Ook hedendaagse palaeontologen erkennen dat. Maar voor Darwin was de chronologie van de vondsten belangrijk bewijsmateriaal. Bijvoorbeeld de reeks vissen amphibien reptielen vogels,zoogdieren mensachtigen mensen wordt in die volgorde in aardlagen gevonden. Vanaf het begin van het Cambrium-tijdperk duurde het honderden miljoenen jaren voordat de eerste amphibien verschenen, en duurde het nog eens honderd miljoen jaar voordat de eerste reptielen verschenen en nog eens honderd miljoen jaar voordat de eerste vogels verschenen. Dit was voor Darwin geen toevalligheid, maar uitstekend te verklaren door de hypothese dat soorten uit elkaar (dus na elkaar) ontstaan.
Iedereen die een alternatieve verklaring wil geven zal op zijn minst de chronologie van die reeks moeten verklaren. Is men niet tegen de leeftijd van de aarde van ruim 3 miljard jaar n accepteert men de chronologie van de fossiele vondsten, dan is men gedwongen tot het aannemen van een scheppingsperiode van 3 miljard jaar. Dit soort schepping is in ieder geval in strijd met de scheppingsweek 4000 jaar geleden, die de Jonge-Aarde-Creationisten aannemen (Morris en Gish). Dr.Paesi is kennelijk een Oude-Aarde-Creationist, want hij noemt zonder bezwaar 65 miljoen jaar als het einde van het Krijttijdperk. Een oude-aarde-creationist moet aannemen dat schepping 3 miljard jaar heeft geduurd. Dr. Paesi zegt dan ook "dat iedere nieuwe soort direct in zijn definitieve vorm en bloc is verschenen, dat wil zeggen is geschapen: schepping uit het niets".

----------


## Thermopylae

vervolg

Voor Darwin waren de (inderdaad weinige) fossiele overgangsvormen tussen soorten niet het belangrijkste bewijs voor zijn theorie, maar pleit dat tegen zijn theorie zoals Pasesi stelt ? Merk op dat Paesi spreekt over 'pleit tegen geleidelijke evolutie' en niet 'weerlegt geleidelijke evolutie'. Van weerlegging kan immers pas sprake zijn als (1) intermediaire vormen een even grote kans hebben om gefossiliseerd te worden, als de soorten waartussen ze intermediair zijn en (2) als geologische afzettingen zelf continu zijn. Beide voorwaarden gaan niet op. De theorie van soortvorming zegt dat soortvorming plaats vindt aan de randen van verspreidingsgebieden en dus meestal een klein geografisch gebied beslaat en waar dus een relatief klein aantal dieren of planten bij betrokken zijn. Als dit het overheersende mechanisme van soortvorming is, zal de kans om gefossiliseerd te worden voor tussenvormen ook kleiner zijn. Volgens de theorie moet je dus minder overgangsvormen tussen soorten verwachten dan examplaren van de soorten zelf, maar niet nul. Tussenvormen zijn dan ook gevonden. Bijvoorbeeld tussen vissen/amphibien, reptielen/zoogdieren en reptielen/vogels. Er zijn zoveel overgangsvormen tussen reptielen en zoogdieren gevonden, dat het onderscheid tussen zoogdier-achtige reptielen en reptiel-achtige zoogdieren arbitrair is. De therapsiden, met name Cynognathus, zijn een goed voorbeeld daarvan. De overgang tussen vissen en reptielen waar Paesi om vraagt zijn de Eusthenopteron en de Diplovertebron. De lezer vindt alle informatie in het monumentale werk "Science and Earth History" van Arthur Strahler(1987).
Overgangsvormen zijn interessant voor paleontologen als invulling van een incompleet beeld dat ze van het feitelijke verloop van de evolutie hebben, niet als bewijs voor het bestaan van evolutie. Daarom is het onzin te beweren (zoals dr. Paesi doet), dat paleontologen 150 jaar lang niets anders gedaan hebben, dan zoeken naar overgangsvormen. Palaeontologen proberen een zo compleet mogelijk beeld te krijgen van fossiele levensvormen. Het is wel zo dat Darwinisten lang hebben gedacht dat geleidelijke evolutie zich moest weerspiegelen in fossiele vondsten. Geen enkele Darwinist heeft echter verwacht overgangsvormen te vinden tussen alle soorten.
Nog een opmerking over dr Paesi's formulering: "overgangsvormen werden vrijwel nooit gevonden". Hij erkent dus volgens zijn eigen formulering, dat er overgangsvormen bestaan. Die moeten dus voor evolutie en tegen schepping pleiten, want anders had het geen zin een punt te maken van overgangsvormen. Zou de schepper overgangsvormen om scheppingstechnische redenen gebruikt kunnen hebben om soorten te scheppen ? Slechts buitenwetenschappelijke redenen kunnen creationisten weerhouden deze conclusie te trekken. Ze hebben immers al scheppingstechnische redenen aanvaard voor rudimentaire organen. 
onveranderlijkheid Het tweede argument wat volgens Paesi tegen evolutie pleit is dat 'soorten niet veranderen'. Hij zegt niet dat vele soorten onveranderlijk zijn. Hij geeft een paar voorbeelden van soorten die miljoenen jaren onveranderd zijn gebleven en laat voorbeelden weg van geleidelijke evolutie. Ook het feit dat zoogdieren al in het Trias bestaan, maar de grote bloei pas 100 miljoen jaar later in het Paleoceen en Eoceen heeft plaatsgevonden, laat hij weg uit zijn betoog. Nadat de schepper de eerste zoogdieren had bedacht zou hij 100 miljoen jaar nodig gehad hebben om alle moderne zoogdieren te bedenken ? Ook het uitsterven van 96% van alle soorten in het Perm, wordt vergeten. Want massale uitstervingen ondermijnen het idee, dat soorten voor de eeuwigheid geschapen zijn.
Verdere steun voor onveranderlijkheid zoekt Paesi meer dan twee eeuwen terug bij Linneus, die onveranderlijkheid een van de hoofdkenmerken van een soort noemde. Men zou zich net zo goed op Aristoteles kunnen baseren.
Maar dat men levende wezens berhaupt in soorten kan indelen, pleit dat niet tegen de veranderlijkheid van soorten ? Nee, die discontinuteiten zijn ten dele reel, omdat die ontstaan door uitsterven van tussenvormen en ten dele schijnbaar vanwege de kunstmatigheid van Linneus' klassificatiesysteem. Een belangrijke eigenschap van het classificatiesysteem van Linneus, die Paesi over het hoofd ziet, is dat het een hirarchisch systeem is. Dat wil zeggen dat individuen zijn in te delen in groepen, en die groepen weer in supergroepen, en die supergroepen weer in supersupergroepen, enz. Dit sluit naadloos aan bij het uit elkaar ontstaan van die groepen. Dat Linneus die conclusie zelf niet trok, is anno 1996 niet meer relevant.
Volgens de evolutietheorie zijn de constantheid van het milieu waarin die organismen leven en specifieke beperkingen van het embryologische ontwikkelingsproces de belangrijkste factoren verantwoordelijk voor die gevallen waarin constantheid van soorten bestaat. Een andere verklaring is dat organismen migreren als de omstandigheden zich wijzigen, zodat ze zich niet hoeven aan te passen aan de gewijzigde omstandigheden. 
abrupt verschijnen Een griezelig voorbeeld van hoe de lezer een misleidende voorstelling van zaken voorgeschoteld krijgt, zien we wanneer Dr. Paesi een toespeling maakt op de 'punctuated equilibrium'-discussie. De leek op evolutiegebied zou hierdoor gaan geloven, dat geleidelijke evolutie totaal onhoudbaar is geworden of zelfs dat er helemaal geen evolutie bestaat. Hij deinst er niet voor terug een uitspraak van S.J.Gould, beroemd om zijn populaire boeken over evolutie, te misbruiken. "Als de soorten niet veranderen, dan is dat geleidelijke evolutie met de snelheid nul". Wat is hier aan de hand ? Een controverse over de snelheden van evolutionaire processen, dus over het 'hoe' van evolutie, wordt misbruikt, om oningewijden op dit terrein voor te spiegelen dat de controverse zou gaan over het bestaan van evolutie. Het gaat uitsluitend over het bestaan van geleidelijke evolutie zoals die in fossiel materiaal aangetroffen wordt. Gn van de deelnemers aan de controverse twijfelt aan de realiteit van evolutie. Uiteraard ook S.J. Gould niet. Ook de geleidelijkheid van micro-evolutionaire processen is overvloedig gedocumenteerd en wordt door niemand aangevochten. De controverse gaat over de vraag of de neo-darwinistische theorie voldoende is om lange termijn macro-evolutionaire verschijnselen te verklaren en of de theorie aangevuld moet worden met nieuwe verklarende principes. Omdat Gould vaker geciteerd wordt, meestal door creationisten, om te bewijzen dat er geen intermediaire vormen bestaan, laat ik hier in extenso Gould's reactie volgen: 
"Since we proposed punctuated equilibria to explain trends, it is infuriating to be quoted again and again - whether through design or stupidity, I do not know - as admitting that the fossil record includes no transitional forms. Transitional forms are generally lacking at the species level, but they are abundant between larger groups." 
(Geciteerd in R.Dawkins, 1996, pag 95). Gould heeft zelf het creationisme o.a. bestreden in "Hen's teeth and horse's toes"(1983) en "Bully for Brontosaurus"(1991). Lezers die geinteresseerd zijn in neo-darwinisme en de puntuated equilibrium-controverse, raad ik aan "Arguments on evolution. A paleontologist's perspective" van Antoni Hoffman(1989) te lezen. Daarin betoogt Hoffman dat de punctuated-equilibrium theorie verenigbaar is met neodarwinisme. Omdat Paesi blijft hameren op het abrupt verschijnen van soorten in de geologische geschiedenis, is het nuttig te realiseren dat wat geologisch abrupt is, langzaam kan zijn gemeten in generaties van betrokken organismen. Een miljoen jaar is geologisch kort (ongeveer een duizendste van de leeftijd van de aarde), maar betekent honderdduizenden generaties voor de meeste hogere organismen.
Ten slotte citeert dr. Paesi de bekende bioloog en Nobelprijswinnaar Jacques Monod, wanneer hij het over de extreem complexe structuur van de bacteriecel heeft, wat volgens Paesi tegen evolutie zou pleiten. Het is een uiterst misleidend citaat, omdat Monod absoluut niet aan het bestaan van evolutie twijfelt. In hetzelfde boek waaruit Paesi citeert, schrijft Monod: "De evolutie blijft in de biologie desalniettemin het belangrijkste begrip en men zal nog lange tijd trachten het te verrijken en nauwkeuriger te bepalen. Wat echter het wezenlijke betreft, is het probleem opgelost." (p134, 'Toeval en onvermijdelijkheid',1971). 
zinvolle mutaties ? Nog een uitspraak van Dr. Paesi die er volkomen naast zit: "Ik geloof niet, dat ooit een mutatie is waargenomen die zinvol genoemd kon worden"(p15). Als dit waar was, zou dit inderdaad fataal zijn voor evolutie. Zinvolle mutaties vormen de basis van alle aanpassingen en noviteiten in de evolutie. Zonder mutaties met een positief effect zou natuurlijke selectie alleen de negatieve mutaties kunnen weg selecteren (dus stabiliserend werken). Paesi hoeft het antwoord niet ver van huis te zoeken: in de farmacologie. Al jaren is het bekend dat resistentie van ziekteverwekkende bacterin tegen geneesmiddelen als penicilline, methicilline, ampicilline, etc veroorzaakt wordt door selectie van spontane zeldzame mutaties in het erfelijk materiaal van bacterin. Het is aangetoond dat die resistentie niet veroorzaakt wordt door aanpassing van individuele bacterin, maar dat het een erfelijke verandering van de soort is. Het is niets anders dan een evolutieproces, waarbij de selectiedruk door de mens wordt uitgeoefend. Er is geen beter voorbeeld te bedenken van zinvolle mutaties. Sommige bacterin zijn al resistent tegen 10 antibiotica. En wat te denken van het feit dat er de laatste 20 jaar ten minste 30 nieuwe ziekteverwekkers bij gekomen zijn, waaronder een nieuwe cholerastam, HIV, Legionellabacterie, ebolavirus ? Zijn die abrupt genoeg ontstaan om geschapen te zijn, of zijn ze geleidelijk genoeg ontstaan om evolutie. gevolueerd te zijn ? Mutaties zijn overigens een probleem in het creationistische wereldbeeld. Want wat kan de bedoeling zijn van mutaties, als ze uitsluitend negatief zijn ? Biologen weten dat mutaties ontstaan door DNA-copieerfouten en dat ze noodzakelijk zijn voor
conclusie Als men creationistische teksten leest, dan blijkt al snel dat die kritiek gn pure academische oefening in wetenschapskritiek is. De kritiek is niet toevalligerwijs gericht op Darwin's theorie in plaats van op Einstein's relativiteitstheorie. Behalve uit bijbelcitaten, blijkt ook uit de specifieke punten die aangevallen worden (zoals veranderlijkheid van de soorten), de gerichtheid op het zoveel mogelijk overeind houden van het Genesis verhaal. Het paradoxale van het 'Wetenschappelijk' Creationisme schuilt in het tegelijk wetenschappelijk willen zijn n de sprong naar het bovennatuurlijke maken. Het stelt immers dat schepping behoort tot "een werkelijkheid waartoe wij met onze zintuigen gewoonlijk geen toegang hebben: Gods werkelijkheid." (Dr. F. Paesi).
Ik heb aangetoond dat er geen theologische en biologische scheppingstheorie kn bestaan. We zien dan ook dat creationisten zich uitsluitend concentreren op de problemen in de evolutietheorie. (Een buitenstaander zou denken dat de theorie uitsluitend uit problemen bestaat!). Het typische van het creationisme is tevens de religieuze interpretatie van darwinistische problemen. Dat is hun goed recht, maar is geen wetenschap. Voorzover de ruimte dat toeliet heb ik de kritiek op de evolutietheorie weerlegd. De onjuiste gevolgtrekkingen die creationisten trekken uit neo-darwinistische problemen worden helaas vaak veroorzaakt door gebrek aan elementaire biologische kennis op het gebied van systematiek, paleontologie en genetica. Als creationisten zich op wetenschappelijke terrein begeven, dan dienen ze zich vanzelfsprekend aan de daar geldende spelregels te houden.
Biologen zijn 150 jaar geleden begonnen om van 'scheppingstechniek' een wetenschappelijke theorie te maken. Die theorie heet: neo-darwinisme. Tenslotte bewijst het hedendaagse neo-Darwinisme niet dat het heelal gn schepper heeft, maar dat deze niet nodig is ter verklaring van het ontstaan der soorten. 

literatuur Richard Dawkins (1996), "Climbing mount improbable" Viking. ISBN 0-670-85018-7
Langdon Gilkey (1985), "Maker of Heaven and Earth. The Christian Doctrine of Creation in the Light of Modern Knowledge" Univ. Press of America.Inc. ISBN 0-8191-4976-4
Stephen J. Gould,(*) "Hen's teeth and horse's toes"(1983) Penguin ISBN 0-14-013481-6, "Bully for Brontosaurus"(1991) Penguin ISBN 0-14-015985-1
Antoni Hoffman (1989),"Arguments on evolution. A paleontologist's perspective" Oxford Univ Press ISBN 0-19-504443-6
Philip Kitcher (1982), "Abusing science. The case against Creationism" Cambridge,Mass.MIT Press (met dank aan de Kon.Bibl. Den Haag)
Jacques Monod (1971), "Toeval en onvermijdelijkheid. Proeve van een natuurfilosofie van de moderne biologie" ISBN 90-229-7180-5
Jan Lever (1958) "Creatie en Evolutie", Zomer & Keuning Wageningen, p.43.
F.Paesi (1996), "Scheppen uit het niets", Wetenschap Cultuur en Samenleving, juni 1996.
Michael Ruse (ed) (1988) , "But is it Science ? The Philosophical Question in the Creation/Evolution Controversy" Prometheus Books ISBN 0-87975-439-7
Arthur Strahler (1987),"Science and Earth History. The Evolution/Creation Controversy." 
Naschrift na 1 jaar.
Het bovenstaande artikel heb ik aangeboden aan he tijdschrift 'Wetenschap Cultuur en Samenleving' van de christelijke Universiteit VU, maar is geweigerd (zie briefwisseling). De oorspronkelijk tekst is ongewijzigd. Updates staan in (gele) tekstkaders.
Toen ik Paesi's artikel voor 't eerst las, dacht ik dat hij veel kritiek zelf bedacht had. Dat er ook niet-creationistische, puur wetenschappelijke kritiek op het Darwinisme mogelijk was, wist ik toen nog niet. Ook vanwege het feit dat de redactie van WCS de gewoonte heeft geen lijst van geraadpleegde literatuur bij artikelen te plaatsen, werd ik bepaald niet op het spoor van 'anti-evolutie literatuur' gezet. En toen vermoedde ik al helemaal niet dat die literatuur zo omvangrijk was. Paesi zal ongetwijfeld de Amerikaanse creationisten Morris en Gish gelezen hebben. Daar vindt men de typerende vermenging van geloof in het bovennatuurlijke en (pseudo-)wetenschap."

Groet Therm

----------


## Thermopylae

Zie ook de Wiki:

De moderne evolutietheorie is een wat gewijzigde vorm van Darwins oude evolutietheorie, welke nog steeds de belangrijkste theorie is over de evolutie. Biologen bevestigden meteen het principe van de survival of the fittest, de aanpassing en het doorgeven van eigenschappen. De geluidloosheid van uilen bijvoorbeeld is een voorbeeld van extreme aanpassing van een organisme aan zijn omgeving. Deze aanpassing is bovenal in vorm, kleur en allerlei andere uiterlijke kenmerken, maar ook hun interne eigenschappen passen zich aan.

Als we het leven op de planeet beschouwen, dan stelt men ook een zekere volgorde (opvolging in de tijd) vast. Sommige soorten zijn veel ouder dan andere: de mens is een van de jongste soorten, veel reptielensoorten zijn dan weer erg oud. Dit wordt bevestigd door opgravingen, waar in verschillende aardlagen fossielen worden gevonden. De volgorde gebaseerd op gemeenschappelijke afstamming zoals Darwin deze poneerde blijkt ook de enig correcte volgorde van soorten te zijn.


Opvallende overeenkomst tussen een skelet van een mens en dat van een gorillaInhoud [verbergen]
1 Vergelijkende anatomie 
2 Embryologie 
3 Paleontologie 
4 Biochemie 
5 Conclusie 



[bewerk] Vergelijkende anatomie
Een ander bewijs voor de evolutietheorie en de verwantschap tussen verschillende dieren, komt vanuit de vergelijkende anatomie. Deze houdt zich echter enkel bezig met de gewervelde dieren, vanaf de manteldieren dus die voor het eerst een primitieve vorm van ruggengraat vertonen. Men vond dat het basisbouwplan van deze dieren uiteindelijk allemaal hetzelfde was. Darwin kwam met het voorbeeld van de menselijke hand, met exact dezelfde positionering van botten als o.a. in de graafklauw van de mol en de vleugel van de vleermuis. Dit gaf volgens Darwin aan dat deze totaal verschillende wezens een gezamenlijke voorouder moesten hebben. Embryologisch gezien (dus gekeken naar de ontwikkeling van het skelet van in het prille begin) ziet men zelfs dat dieren die bepaalde eigenschappen helemaal niet nodig hebben, deze toch in aanleg hebben in hun embryonale fase. Een walvis heeft bijvoorbeeld een zeer miniem ontwikkeld bekken, het wordt niet gebruikt, maar toch is het aanwezig. Zo kun je ook het staartbeentje bij de mens omschrijven. Een menselijke foetus heeft weer in een bepaald embryonaal stadium kieuwbogen.


[bewerk] Embryologie
Men was er zich al lange tijd van bewust dat de embryologie belangrijke aanwijzingen bevat voor de evolutionaire ontwikkeling van organismen. Ernst Haeckel (1834-1919) ging aan het eind van de 19e eeuw zelfs zo ver te stellen dat de ontogenetische ontwikkeling van organismen een exacte weergave was van hun evolutionaire ontwikkeling. Volgens Haeckels illustraties waren de vroege ontogenetische fasen tussen verschillende groepen gewervelde dieren nagenoeg gelijk. Haeckel formuleerde hierop zijn 'biogenetische wet' of recapitulatietheorie die stelde dat de ontogenie (de ontwikkeling van het individu) een korte en snelle herhaling (recapitulatie) is van de fylogenie (de ontwikkeling van de soort)." Haeckel koesterde overigens zelf meer enthousiasme voor het toen reeds verworpen Lamarckisme dan voor Darwins theorie van natuurlijke selectie.

Tegenwoordig vindt men dat Haeckels voorstelling van zaken overdreven was; van een 'wet' wordt niet meer gesproken. Dat neemt nog niet weg dat men veel over het evolutionaire verleden kan afleiden uit embryologische gegevens. Veel overeenkomsten in de verschillende stadia van het embryo en de foetus zijn terug te leiden op een gemeenschappelijk afstamming. Bijvoorbeeld kan men uit het delingspatroon van de cellen afleiden welke groepen ongewervelden een gemeenschappelijke voorouder delen met de gewervelde dieren. Tot de zogenaamde Deuterostomata behoren naast de gewervelde dieren, verschillende groepen Chordaten en ook de Stekelhuidigen. De verschillende groepen Chordaten worden weer bijeengehouden door het bezit van een chorda, in elk geval in een vroeg stadium van de ontogenetische ontwikkeling.

Nog recenter onderzoek geeft aanwijzingen hoe verschillende kenmerken zich hebben kunnen ontwikkelen. De zogenaamde homeoboxgenen, die alleen tijdens de ontogenie actief zijn, reguleren het ontstaan van verschillende macroscopische kenmerken zoals ledematen en lichaamsindeling. Men heeft ontdekt dat een klein verschil in het patroon van expressie van deze homeoboxgenen het verschil uit kan maken tussen het ontstaan van een vin of van een been.

Voor de evolutie van organismen geldt dat ze enkel eigenschappen kunnen ontwikkelen welke embryologisch mogelijk zijn. Dit soort ontwikkelingen komt zeer vaak voor, bijvoorbeeld een bestaand lichaamsdeel wat verdwijnt of vergroot wordt. Zeldzaam is evolutie op embryologisch niveau. Deze ontwikkelingen hebben niet zozeer invloed op het organisme zelf als wel op de evolueerbaarheid van de soort. Enkele van deze zeldzame ontwikkelingen zijn:

De overgang van eencellig naar meercellig; 
De ontwikkeling van symmetrie in de lichaamsbouw; 
Segmentering van lichaamsdelen - het sprekendste voorbeeld is de duizendpoot, die uit vele gelijke delen bestaat, maar de menselijke ruggengraat (inclusief de schedel) is ook een voorbeeld. 

[bewerk] Paleontologie
De paleontologie -het onderzoek naar fossielen- is n van de belangrijkste bronnen van bewijsmateriaal of evidentie voor de evolutietheorie. Het is vooral behulpzaam bij het reconstrueren van de geschiedenis van het leven en het ontstaan van moderne levensvormen aan de hand van fossiele overgangsvormen. In Darwins tijd vond men in Duitsland alreeds de Archaeopteryx, een fossiele vogel met veerafdrukken en vele primitieve, reptielenkenmerken in het skelet. Het is een van de bekendste en meest tot de verbeelding sprekende fossiele overgangsvormen. Inmiddels is er door de ontdekking van nog meer overgangsvormen en de vogelachtige kenmerken van bepaalde dinosaurirs steeds meer bekend geraakt over de oorsprong van vogels uit hun reptielachtige voorouders.

De term 'overgangsvorm' wekt overigens veel verwarring. Ieder gevonden fossiel was natuurlijk ooit een op zich staand individu. Het had een bepaalde structuur en van een overgang is binnen de levenspanne van een individu geen sprake. Het kan wat betreft bepaalde kenmerken inliggen tussen andere fossielen van eerdere en latere datering. Maar dit bewijst op zich geen genetische verwantschap; en tussen ieder paar sterk op elkaar gelijkende maar niet identieke fossielen kan men zich natuurlijk weer een daar weer tussen in liggend nog niet gevonden exemplaar voorstellen. Er bestaan wel situaties waarin grote aantallen fossielen gevonden zijn die tot naadloze reeksen te leggen zijn; er bestaan echter ook situaties waarin een nieuwe vorm schijnbaar uit het niets opeens opduikt. Paleontologen vermoeden daarom dat soortvorming soms heel snel kan gaan, zodat er geen tussenvormen bewaard zijn gebleven. Een andere verklaring is dat de plotseling verschenen soort zich heeft ontwikkeld in een ander gebied dan waar men opgravingen doet en in korte tijd zich over het nieuwe gebied heeft verspreid. Het lijkt dan alsof de soort plotseling is ontstaan, maar indien men het oorsprongsgebied zou vinden zou men daar ook een naadloze reeks fossielen kunnen opgraven. Iets dergelijks kan men zien bij door de mens op andere continenten gentroduceerde soorten. Als bijvoorbeeld iemand over een paar miljoen jaar opgravingen doet in Australi, zal het lijken alsof de reuzenpad (die gentroduceerd is om insecten te bestrijden in de landbouw) uit het niets is verschenen.


[bewerk] Biochemie
Een heel sterk bewijs komt uit de biochemie. Dit is de biologie die erin geslaagd is de samenstelling van organismes te bestuderen. Ook zij stelden stambomen op aan de hand van verwantschap van de structuur van eiwitten en het DNA, waarin blijkt dat groepen qua opbouw van eiwitten heel erg op elkaar lijken. Zo ontdekte men dat de samenstelling van het bloed van chimpansees en mensen maar heel weinig verschilt en hetzelfde geldt voor de basenvolgorde van hun DNA en hun genen. Mensen hebben voor meer dan 98% dezelfde genen als chimpansees en zijn nauwer verwant aan de chimpansee dan de chimpansee aan de andere primaten, de gorillas en de orang-oetan.
Genetisch onderzoek ondersteunt ook het voorkomen van mutaties, wijzigingen in het DNA waardoor bij transcriptie daarvan andere eiwitten ontstaan, en dus andere eigenschappen van het resulterende organisme. Sommige DNA-veranderingen geven geen ander eiwit (als het resulterende codon voor hetzelfde aminozuur codeert); sommige geven neutrale veranderingen (het nieuwe eiwit werkt even goed als het vorige) en weer andere geven een slechter resultaat. In een klein aantal gevallen kan er echter wel eens een positief effect zijn. Zelfs door dit soort kleine stapsgewijze veranderingen kunnen - indien over zeer lange tijd en talloze generaties plaatsvindend - uiteindelijk grote wijzigingen ontstaan in organismen, zoals het ontstaan van een oog uit wat oorspronkelijk slechts een lichtgevoelige cel was.

Charles Darwin stelde dat kenmerken van organismen die essentieel zijn voor het overleven niet makkelijk kunnen evolueren. Eigenschappen die minder essentieel zijn en dus minder onder selectiedruk staan kunnen veel makkelijker evolueren. De biochemie heeft hiervoor het bewijs geleverd door de ontdekking dat enkele voor het leven essentile eiwitten bij alle organismen exact gelijk zijn. Deze vindt men bijvoorbeeld terug in zowel zoogdieren als planten. De genen die voor zulke belangrijke eiwitten coderen konden (in ieder geval) van het moment dat de wegen van planten en dieren uiteengingen niet meer veranderen omdat mutatie ervan onmiddellijk de dood tot gevolg heeft.


[bewerk] Conclusie
Het sterkste bewijs voor de juistheid van de evolutietheorie is de convergentie van al deze takken van wetenschap naar dezelfde conclusies, onafhankelijk van elkaar. Ook ontdekkingen in andere takken van wetenschap onderbouwen het bewijs voor de evolutietheorie. De geologie bijvoorbeeld geeft de evolutie de miljoenen jaren die ervoor nodig zijn.

----------


## ronald

> _Geplaatst door maartenn100_ 
> *Ronald, ik kan het wel eens zijn met die diepere betekenissen die je geeft. Maar uitspraken over de materile werkelijkheid laat je best aan de wetenschap over. Uitspraken over een spirituele werkelijkheid kan je vinden in allegorische en diepere betekenisgeving aan teksten. 
> 
> Nogmaal, het gaat hem niet om de evolutietheorie in essentie, maar telksen weer om de 'methode van onderzoek'. En die van de wetenschap gebeurt niet met voorbedachte rade en formuleert al zoekend en vindend theorien. Dat is de meest ethische manier tot hiertoe om kennis over de materile werkelijkheid te verkrijgen. En de ouderdomsbepaling van de aarde is een materile aangelegenheid, zo ook genetische evolutie en het doorgeven van genen aan nakomelingen. Laat de religies aan filosofie doen en de wetenschap aan het uitzoeken hoe de materile werkelijkheid in elkaar zit. En laat het gezag aan de wetenschap met betrekking tot uitspraken over de materile werkelijkheid (ouderdom, evolutie...) als er onenigheid is in conclusies daarover tussen religie en wetenschap, Ronald. Omdat wetenschap het best is geplaatst daarover betrouwbare en ethisch ware uitspraken over te doen.*



Dat is precies wat ik al de hele tijd schrijf. Met hier en daar wat kritische aantekeningen mbt de wetenschap zelf. Het is natuurlijk ook weer niet zo dat alles wat tot "wetenschap" is verklaard ook werkelijk wetenschap is in de ware zin van het woord. Nogmaals, mi valt de evolutieleer gezien vanuit de wetenschap daarbuiten, en is het speculatief en niet wetenschappelijk empirisch. Het gaat in dit geval juist om de essentie van de evolutieleer. Dat is wetenschap. Men kan wel "zoekend" zijn maar de uitstraling en verwerpingen die het ook met zich meebrengt zijn niet zoekend maar bevestigend. De evolutietheorie lijkt exact en is mooi bedacht maar het puur wetenschappelijk gezien niet wetenschappelijk. Juist omdat het een materiele kwestie is, behoort men zich aan de materiele spelregels te blijven houden. Dat tijdschriften als National Geographic en dat soort programma's maar blijven verkondigen wordt hun lezers en toehoorders eigenlijk weerhouden van de gehele waarheid, namelijk de ontbrekende schakel. Je kunt het niet af doen om alleen een scheiding tussen Wetenschap en Bijbel te maken. Laat n religie n wetenschap doen waartoe zij gemachtigd zijn maar dan wel volledig. Het gezag van de wetenschap in mbt dit onderwerp vanuit de wetenschap gezien helemaal niet nduidig. Het is juist wetenschappelijk onethisch uitspraken te doen die verder gaan dan het bereik van de wetenschap. Je doet weer voorkomen omdat ik religieus ben dat dit een religieuze aanval op de evolutieleer is. Het is juist een wetenschappelijk aanval. Dat er overgangsgebieden zijn in bv de parapsychologie en materie en Gdsdienst dat is het gevolg van een zg symbiose.

----------


## ronald

> _Geplaatst door Snowwhite_ 
> *Hallo Maarten,
> 
> 
> Ik heb er zelf helemaal geen bezwaar tegen als hier op de scholen de ET wordt onderwezen. SVP andere moslims Rinjea en Ronald ook reageren, indien jullie willen . Wat op school wordt geleerd kan niet altijd overeenstemmen met wat thuis wordt geleerd. Dat is de realiteit. Er wordt ook kerst gevierd en wat al niet meer. Het is juist een aanknopingspunt om dan de dialoog en de discussie aan te gaan.
> 
> Dan wat onverdraagzaamheid betreft. Je hebt het helemaal mis, Maarten, je kent mij totaal niet. 
> 
> Groetjes van Sneeuwwitje*


Het is bekend dat scholen in hun aanbod van meterie wat achter lopen. Het gehele curiculum van de basisschool en het voortgezet onderwijs wordt door het Ministerie van Onderwijs vastgelegd. De Evolutieleer wordt soms op Basisscholen onderwezen ivm de interesses van kinderen voor dynosaurussen ed en omdat op zich de theorie natuurlijk spectaculair is. Op de Middelbare school is het een deel van Biologie/Aardrijkskunde. Aangezien het op het examen wordt gevraagd, lijkt het me niet alleen daarom verstandig hierover te onderwijzen. Op orthodoxe joodse scholen wordt dit gedaan als tegenhanger van dat wat de joodse leer daarover zegt. Dat wil zeggen: de schepping, de Schepper en het geschapene. Er is genoeg daarover geschreven. De evolutietheorie wordt aangeboden met de daarbij nodige aantekeningen gezien vanuit de wetenschap zelf die ik hier ook probeer kenbaar te maken. Een orthodox joodse docent die ook wetenschapper is behandelt dit onderwerp. Wat de kinderen thuis leren is verschillend. Het varieert van een totale afwijzing van de ET tot een enigszins open kanaal daartoe. De school echter is verantwoordelijk voor de door haar vast gestelde leerplan en orthodoxe visie. 
De dialoog is dat er twee visies zijn die beiden berusten op andere grondslagen. Wat vaak wordt aangedragen door ET voorstanders is dat de religie eigenlijk meer zegt en denkt dan dat dat ook zo is. Juist vanuit die hoek is men weinig kritisch en exact over van wat de Tora wel zegt en niet zegt. 
De school wordt gezien als een verlengstuk van thuis en in de beleving en religie sluit hij dan ook sterk aan. Andere feesten dan de joodse worden niet gevierd bv. Lijkt me ook erg verwarrend. Dat wil niet zeggen dat daar geen respect voor is. Als er al in de Tora wordt gesproken over allerlei relaties tussen mensen, vele soorten Gdsdiensten en niet-godsdiensten dan is het evident dat dat ook een deel is van de leerstof. Het vak filosofie en ethiek komt al voor op de basisschool.

----------


## huxley

> _Geplaatst door ronald_ 
> [B]Je zou je binnen de Tora deze bewering "wetenschappelijk" kunnen bekijken of het klopt. In zoverre is het dus wel te bewijzen.
> Als je bewust bent hoe het joodse onderwijs van Tora in elkaar zit dan zou je wellicht tot andere conclusies komen dan dat het zomaar aannames zijn. Vanaf het derde levensjaar worden joodse kinderen (religieus) met de Tora opgevoed juist om die zuiverheid in de leer te bewaren. Je zou het indoctrinatie kunnen noemen , maar de leer is zo wel goed geconserveerd overgedragen.Ik, en niet alleen ik, voel een directe lijn naar Mozes en de andere profeten lopen. Profeten werden in hun tijd op profetiekundigheid getest. Iemand kon zich niet zo maar profeet noemen. Er komen wetten, regels en bewijsvoeringen bij kijken. Maimonides somt ze op. Er leefden duizenden profeten waarvan zij alleen maar de groten nog kennen vanwege de belangrijkheid van de boodschappen voor het gehele volk. Daarnaast waren er ook genoeg valse of nepprofeten. Die waren alszodanig getest.


Klinkt als: "bij ons genootschap zijn wij allemaal zo secuur en intelligent, daar kan jij, buitenstaander, niet over oordelen."
Wat een bewijsvoering...
Zo kan iedereen de waarheid van zijn heilige teksten wel bewijzen.

----------


## maartenn100

> _Geplaatst door ronald_ 
> *Dat is precies wat ik al de hele tijd schrijf. Met hier en daar wat kritische aantekeningen mbt de wetenschap zelf. Het is natuurlijk ook weer niet zo dat alles wat tot "wetenschap" is verklaard ook werkelijk wetenschap is in de ware zin van het woord. Nogmaals, mi valt de evolutieleer gezien vanuit de wetenschap daarbuiten, en is het speculatief en niet wetenschappelijk empirisch. Het gaat in dit geval juist om de essentie van de evolutieleer. Dat is wetenschap. Men kan wel "zoekend" zijn maar de uitstraling en verwerpingen die het ook met zich meebrengt zijn niet zoekend maar bevestigend. De evolutietheorie lijkt exact en is mooi bedacht maar het puur wetenschappelijk gezien niet wetenschappelijk. Juist omdat het een materiele kwestie is, behoort men zich aan de materiele spelregels te blijven houden. Dat tijdschriften als National Geographic en dat soort programma's maar blijven verkondigen wordt hun lezers en toehoorders eigenlijk weerhouden van de gehele waarheid, namelijk de ontbrekende schakel. Je kunt het niet af doen om alleen een scheiding tussen Wetenschap en Bijbel te maken. Laat n religie n wetenschap doen waartoe zij gemachtigd zijn maar dan wel volledig. Het gezag van de wetenschap in mbt dit onderwerp vanuit de wetenschap gezien helemaal niet nduidig. Het is juist wetenschappelijk onethisch uitspraken te doen die verder gaan dan het bereik van de wetenschap. Je doet weer voorkomen omdat ik religieus ben dat dit een religieuze aanval op de evolutieleer is. Het is juist een wetenschappelijk aanval. Dat er overgangsgebieden zijn in bv de parapsychologie en materie en Gdsdienst dat is het gevolg van een zg symbiose.*



Kijk Ronald, nu doe je het weer, wat Snowwhite eigenlijk ook doet: ht stokpaardje: de evolutieleer.

Terwijl je moet beginnen bij 'de methode van kennisverwerving'.

Het scheppingsverhaal is jouw en Sowwhites alternatief voor voor evolutie. 


Iets puur aannemen omdat je gezegd is dat dit boek heilig is (vanuit je cultuur) tenopzichte van: de vruchten van rigoureus onderzoek, met misschien her en der nog hiaten in de kennis.

Want dat zijn de twee zaken die hier tegenover elkaar staan:

fossiele vondsten klasseren en kijken wat er gebeurd kan zijn enerzijds en
een verhaal aannemen omdat je ouders en je omgeving je dat hebben aangenomen en dat traditie is, zonder bewijs, maar met louter teksten in een heilig (door mensen bevonden) boek als referentiemateriaal.

Dat zijn de twee kennisverwervingsmethodieken die hier tegenover elkaar staan.
En daar gaat het om.

Wetenschappers hoeven de evolutieleer niet verder uit te leggen als ze zien dat de man of vrouw tegenover hen een boek met dichterlijke en liederlijke teksten vastheeft wat hij daar tegenover stelt.

Die gedichen en lyrische teksten hebben voor de wetenschappers geen enkele geldigheid qua methodiek om tot geldige uitspraken te komen.

Eva die uit een rib van Adam is ontstaan, zeg jij dan Ronald, als verklaring.

Een woedende God die vanuit de hemel een pratende slang toeroept omdat deze Eva van de Boom van Kennis over Goed en Kwaad deed eten, geef jij dan als "plausibele" verklaring. Terwijl het zeker een diepere betekenis kan hebben en tot een morele houding aanspoort, maar net daarom ook een verhaal is met een moraal, maar niet echt zo gebeurd.


*De criteria voor de methode om tot inzicht over de mechanismen van de materile werkelijkheid te komen is verschillend, en daarmee kan de hele anti-evolutieretoriek alleen al mee worden afgedaan als ongeldig*  

Geloofsboeken uit de oudere tijden versus de vrucht van hedendaags systematisch onderzoek.

Niks hoeven aantonen, maar louter aannemen versus massa's bewijs.


Snap je dat dan niet, dat jij in de discussie over de evolutieleer nooit au serieux kan genomen worden als je Djins en Engelen daar tegenover stelt, Snowwhite?

Dat je verliest in het wetenschappelijk debat als je liederlijke pozie over God uit de bijbel probeert ertegenover stelt??

Telkens weer.

----------


## maartenn100

Huxley en Therm, 

Hopelijk levert die moeite iets op, maar de basis blijft, denk ik, dat we het dogmatische karakter van de scheppingsmythe niet kunnen weerleggen met bewijzen. Omdat gelovigen geen overtuigingskracht in bewijzen zien. 

Ze vallen bewijzen aan en tonen op hiaten in de bewijsvoering, maar zelf stellen ze daar iets tegenover dat als Absolute Waarheid (citaat Ronald) wordt opgedrongen vanuit overgeleverde geloofsboeken. en dat vinden zij heel normaal.

_Dus het zal erop aankomen deze brave mensen ervan te overtuigen dat 'iets aantonen' overtuigender moet zijn dan in iets geloven._

----------


## Elamin

Beste Maarten, 

De resistentie van bacterin kan worden uitgelegd als evolutie, maar even goed kan je zeggen dat er geen nieuwe genen muteren maar dat al aanwezige latente genen actief worden. Zie: Antibiotic Stress, Genetic Response and Altered Permeability of E. coli. 

Maar ja, men spreekt met de woorden uit het eigen woordenboek. In de evolutionistische taal is dit dus evolutie. Maar ook al wordt een bacterie groter, ontwikkelen andere eigenschappen zich meer bij stammen in verschillende omstandigheden. Dit is geen evolutie. Het is nog steeds het fokprincipe. Een bacterie blijft immers een bacterie, ook na milioenen generaties. Mijn sterkste argument is dat er geen nieuwe genen muteren, maar dat sommige genen actief worden die voorheen latent waren. Een grotere sterkere hond, met een kortere staart die beter tegen griep kan is nog steeds een hond. 

Het volgende ben ik het mee eens: 

Dat het minstens even moeilijk is voor te stellen als Djins en Engelen, daar moet je het met mij toch ook wel eens zijn. 

Maar hier weer niet: 

Maar van de evolutie zijn er wel bewijzen en waarnemingen te vinden. Van Engelen en Djins niet. Dus als je consequent bent, Elamin, moet je argumentatie toch ook voor Djins en Engelen gelden, denk ik? 

Ten eerste: ik geloof in engelen en djins. Jij denkt dat je bewijs hebt voor jouw overtuiging. Er is geen enkel eenduidig bewijs voor de evolutietheorie. Ofwel; ik zou met een andere bril (geen evolutionistische) , andere conclusies kunnen trekken uit het bewijs dat aangevoerd wordt voor de evolutietheorie

Met vriendelijke groet, Elamin.

----------


## Elamin

Beste Therm, 

Bespaar ons de lange stukken. We zijn hier opgevoed met de evolutietheorie. Er staat niets nieuws in jouw stukken. Jij hebt het overigens over 'weinige intermediaire soorten' er is geen enkele intermediaire soort, ooit ontdekt. Steeds als er een vogel werd gevonden die bijvoorbeeld op een reptiel leek, bleek later dat het ofwel een vogel of een reptiel was, en niets er tussenin. Van alle milioenen fossielen leunt de ET op 2 of 3 zeer vage fossielen? Dan negeer je dat fossielenbestand en zeg je dat intermediare soorten een verzinsel zijn van sceptici. Dan sla je gewoon weer een nieuwe weg in met de ET. Dat is inmiddels al duizenden keren gedaan, dus waarom niet nog een wijziging? De nieuwe verbeterde ET plus, en daarna de nieuwe verbeterde ET plus ultra enz. 

Met vriendelijke groet, Elamin.

----------


## maartenn100

> _Geplaatst door Elamin_ 
> *Beste Maarten, 
> 
> De resistentie van bacterin kan worden uitgelegd als evolutie, maar even goed kan je zeggen dat er geen nieuwe genen muteren maar dat al aanwezige latente genen actief worden. Zie: Antibiotic Stress, Genetic Response and Altered Permeability of E. coli. 
> 
> Maar ja, men spreekt met de woorden uit het eigen woordenboek. In de evolutionistische taal is dit dus evolutie. Maar ook al wordt een bacterie groter, ontwikkelen andere eigenschappen zich meer bij stammen in verschillende omstandigheden. Dit is geen evolutie. Het is nog steeds het fokprincipe. Een bacterie blijft immers een bacterie, ook na milioenen generaties. Mijn sterkste argument is dat er geen nieuwe genen muteren, maar dat sommige genen actief worden die voorheen latent waren. Een grotere sterkere hond, met een kortere staart die beter tegen griep kan is nog steeds een hond. 
> 
> Het volgende ben ik het mee eens: 
> 
> ...


Beste Elamin,

Eigenlijk zeg je dat de evolutietheorie ook een kwestie van geloven is. Wel, dat is het niet, net omdat wanneer jij met genoeg tegenbewijzen kan aantonen binnen de wetenschap dat de evolutietheorie de fenomenen onvoldoende verklaart, met verwijzingen naar onderzoek, referenties, enz... je zelfs een nobelprijs kan behalen. Wetenschappers zullen dan de theorie aanvaarden die de biologische fenomenen en vondsten nog beter kan verklaren die men nu doet. De evolutietheorie zal dan in de 'geschiedenisboeken van de wetenschappen' komen te staan en de nieuwe betere theorie zal aanvaard worden.

Dus als je de wetenschappelijke weg volgt, dan kan je, mits je genoeg tegenbewijzen vindt, een nieuwe theorie doen ingang vinden.

Net daarom is de evolutietheorie geen geloof. Omdat een geloof een dogma is dat je niet mag veranderen en eeuwig op eenzelfde manier dient gezien te worden. Zo wordt opgelegd van bovenaf.


Maar alles staat of valt met de methode van tot je uitspraken komen. Doe je dat vanuit een a priori aanname (een a priori geloof), dan doe je fout aan onderzoek. Omdat je uitgangspunt al vaststaat.

Daarmee ondergraaf je dan zelf al heel je theorie, doordat je niet de juiste methode van aan onderzoek doen, gebruikt. Je hebt het antwoord dan al en gaat selectief zoeken naar bewijzen.
Neen, wetenschap vertrekt vanuit feiten, vormt op basis daarvan hypotheses, toetst deze en vormt een theorie die openstaat voor gefundeerde weerlegging.

Publiceer dus al je bevindingen en experimenten en lees ook de weerleggingen ervan. Als je theorie overeind blijft en ingang vindt in de wetenschappelijke wereld, dan is 'de wetenschap' een stap vooruit.

Succes zou ik zeggen, Elamin,
(maar tot hiertoe zijn er velen voor jou die dat geprobeerd hebben, maar hun bewijzen konden makkelijk worden weerlegd door kenners).

----------


## ronald

> _Geplaatst door maartenn100_ 
> *Kijk Ronald, nu doe je het weer, wat Snowwhite eigenlijk ook doet: ht stokpaardje: de evolutieleer.
> 
> Terwijl je moet beginnen bij 'de methode van kennisverwerving'.
> 
> Het scheppingsverhaal is jouw en Sowwhites povere alternatief voor de zogenaamde gebrekkige bewijsvoering voor evolutie. Een sprookje als alternatief voor de massa's bewijzen voor evolutie waar hier en daar nog hiaten voor blijken te zijn.
> 
> Een puur overgeleverd en mythologisch verhaal durf jij, Ronald, te geven als men je vraagt: en wat denk jij dan dat de vele fossiele vondsten enzovoort verklaard.
> Eva die uit een rib van Adam is ontstaan, zeg jij dan
> ...



Wij?? Jij begint er toch over? Dan zeg je wat waarover ik inzie dat dat een aantekening behoeft en dat zie je dan als "je doet het weer"?? Maar wat ik schrijf daar ga je niet op in. 
Jouw aanduiding "povere" is natuurlijk gemeten naar jouw kennisniveau en kennisverwerkingverwerking daarvan. Bovendien je aanduiding als "sprookje" en mythologische terwijl ik dan metten denk Weet hij wel het verschil tussen de diverse mythologieen en de Bijbel? Ook hierin proef ik een weinig kritische kijk. Reageer mtb de ET op wetenschappelijke wijze en kom zelf niet steeds aan met je vergelijking met het Scheppingsverhaal. Je verplaatst het probleem. 
Wat bedoel je met "Terwijl je moet beginnen bij 'de methode van kennisverwerving'."? Zit daar onduidelijkheden in? Nogmaals: ik reageer op de ET vanuit de wetyenschap en niet vanuit het geloof!
Geef eens duidelijk aan vanuit welke hoek je wat wilt benaderen. De ET? Dan vanuit de wetenschappelijke hoek. Het Scheppingsverhaal? Dan vanuit de Tora of Bijbel zo je wilt. Ik vraag je dit al een aantal malen.

----------


## ronald

> _Geplaatst door maartenn100_ 
> *Huxley en Therm, 
> 
> Hopelijk levert die moeite iets op, maar de basis blijft, denk ik, dat we het dogmatische karakter van de scheppingsmythe niet kunnen weerleggen met bewijzen. Omdat gelovigen geen overtuigingskracht in bewijzen zien. 
> 
> Ze vallen bewijzen aan en tonen op hiaten in de bewijsvoering, maar zelf stellen ze daar iets tegenover dat als Absolute Waarheid (citaat Ronald) wordt opgedrongen vanuit overgeleverde geloofsboeken. en dat vinden zij heel normaal.
> 
> Dus het zal erop aankomen deze brave mensen ervan te overtuigen dat 'iets aantonen' overtuigender moet zijn dan in iets geloven.*


Sinds wanneer dwingt de Tora of ik jou iets op? Ik stel dit en dat mag niet of zo? Je kunt er wellicht op ingaan of naast je neer leggen. Er gefrustreerd over doen helpt niet veel. 
Als de ET iets als wetenschappelijk presenteert, dan kun je daar wetenschappelijk kantekeningen bij maken. Daar is totaal niets mis mee. Integendeel. Dat is een wetenschappelijke benadering.
Als je vanuit de Tora wilt weten wat het Scheppingsverhaal allemaal niet beweert en dat ik of het Jodendom dat dan absoluut noemt, daar is veel over uit te leggen. Dat "men" dat niet zomaar voor zoete koek aanneemt is alleen maar logisch vind ik en zo zijn wij ook groot gebracht. Vragen en doorlichten. Hoe kun jij over "opdringen" spreken terwijl ik meen dat je niet eens overziet wat die kennis is en hoe hij wordt overgeleverd. Je gesloten voorstellingsvermogen dat je het "een sprookje" vindt en "mythologisch", stoort natuurlijk wel in een goede beoordeling. Ook hier geldt dat een zekere integriteit is vereist.
Het topic is Waarom geloof jij in Gd? Op de een of andere manier die hier gemakkelijk te achterhalen is, wordt de ET naar voren geschoven. Ageer ik daar vanuit de wetenschap dan wordt dat mij als religieus persoon verweten.

----------


## maartenn100

> _Geplaatst door ronald_ 
> *Wij?? Jij begint er toch over? Dan zeg je wat waarover ik inzie dat dat een aantekening behoeft en dat zie je dan als "je doet het weer"?? Maar wat ik schrijf daar ga je niet op in. 
> Jouw aanduiding "povere" is natuurlijk gemeten naar jouw kennisniveau en kennisverwerkingverwerking daarvan. Bovendien je aanduiding als "sprookje" en mythologische terwijl ik dan metten denk Weet hij wel het verschil tussen de diverse mythologieen en de Bijbel? Ook hierin proef ik een weinig kritische kijk. Reageer mtb de ET op wetenschappelijke wijze en kom zelf niet steeds aan met je vergelijking met het Scheppingsverhaal. Je verplaatst het probleem. 
> Wat bedoel je met "Terwijl je moet beginnen bij 'de methode van kennisverwerving'."? Zit daar onduidelijkheden in? Nogmaals: ik reageer op de ET vanuit de wetyenschap en niet vanuit het geloof!
> Geef eens duidelijk aan vanuit welke hoek je wat wilt benaderen. De ET? Dan vanuit de wetenschappelijke hoek. Het Scheppingsverhaal? Dan vanuit de Tora of Bijbel zo je wilt. Ik vraag je dit al een aantal malen.*



Ronald, ok, (ik heb mijn tekst wat genuanceerd, want ik heb wel respect voor de bijbel, maar interpreteer die, zoals ik al eerder zei allegorisch of 'diep')

Maar met dat dubbele perspectief, Ronald, insinueer je dat er twee manieren van kijken naar de materile werkelijkheid zouden zijn, die aan elkaar gelijkwaardig zijn.

Toch is dat niet zo.

Je kan niet over een evolutionair proces zeggen dat het niet evolueert omdat je het nu vanuit een religieuze bril bekijkt.

Religie doet volgens mij morele en menselijke uitspraken. De ontstaansgeschiedenis van de mens is vanuit religieus oogpunt puur een moreel gegeven. En heel de bijbel wijst daar ook op, dat het om een levenshouding van de mens gaat tegenover medemensen en tegenover God. (= allegorie voor eerbied tav het leven, de natuur).



De biologische werkelijkheid waarop een geneeskundige naar een mens moet kijken om hem te kunnen genezen, is belangrijk om iets te kunnen doen al arts.

De religieuze mens kan de zieke mens een zin geven, een horizon en waarde, maar kan hem niet genezen. De biologisch wetenschappelijke bril, die de materile werkzaamheden bestudeert kan de mens wel doen genezen, doordat de mens verdierlijkt wordt in de ogen van de arts.

De arts ziet de mens dus als dier, met een biologisch lichaam, gelijk aan dat van een aap, waardoor hij die mens kan genezen.

Snap je dat verschil? 
De ene kan geen uitspraak doen over het domein en het onderwerpsdomein van de andere.

----------


## Thermopylae

> _Geplaatst door Elamin_ 
> *Beste Therm, 
> 
> Bespaar ons de lange stukken. We zijn hier opgevoed met de evolutietheorie. Er staat niets nieuws in jouw stukken. Jij hebt het overigens over 'weinige intermediaire soorten' er is geen enkele intermediaire soort, ooit ontdekt. Steeds als er een vogel werd gevonden die bijvoorbeeld op een reptiel leek, bleek later dat het ofwel een vogel of een reptiel was, en niets er tussenin. Van alle milioenen fossielen leunt de ET op 2 of 3 zeer vage fossielen? Dan negeer je dat fossielenbestand en zeg je dat intermediare soorten een verzinsel zijn van sceptici. Dan sla je gewoon weer een nieuwe weg in met de ET. Dat is inmiddels al duizenden keren gedaan, dus waarom niet nog een wijziging? De nieuwe verbeterde ET plus, en daarna de nieuwe verbeterde ET plus ultra enz. 
> 
> Met vriendelijke groet, Elamin.*



Goedenavond Elamin,

Snowwhite merkte op, dat van de ET niets bewezen is. Dit nu is pertinent onjuist. Ook stelde zij enige zaken, in de zin van, hoe kan dat?
Vandaar deze stukken, die een duidelijk antwoord geven.
Wie het te lang vindt, leest het niet. Bovendien maakt het nog een flink verschil, op welke wijze men op school de ET heeft gekregen. Op objectieve wijze zoals een leerkracht betaamd, of op een confessionele school, waar men er alles aan doet, om de ET bijvoorbeeld te ondergraven. Het is mij in ieder geval tijdens discussies rond de ET opgevallen, dat religieuze mensen vaak de ET onderuit wil halen, door het aanvoeren van stellingen die niet zouden kloppen, maar die beslist niet uit de ET komen! Dan krijg ik toch sterk het idee, dat men of de ET op een school onderwezen heeft gekregen, die alleen probeerde aan te geven dat deze niet deugt, danwel dat men slechts info heeft over de ET uit boeken of van internet, uit de hoek van religieuze mensen, die koste wat het kost, de ET onderuit willen halen, omdat het als gevaar voor het Godsbeeld wordt gezien; God die alles in korte tijd en gelijktijdig heeft geschapen. Een paar van die verdraaien van woorden van wetenschappers die menen dat de ET juist is, kun je ook vinden in het eerste stuk.

Maar bovendien, het aangegeven bewijs, dat in de aardbodem de "eenvoudige" organismes het eerst worden gevonden, en pas op het einde de mens als ingewikkeld organisme, met allerlei stadia daar tussen in, geeft al het bewijs dat wat de ET stelt juist is. Miljarden jaren is er leven op aarde, maar de mens kwam pas ca 150000 jaar geleden op aarde! Dat is dus een totaal ander beeld, dan dat God in 6 dagen het heelal schiep, met alles erop en eraan. Het staat dus vast, dat niet alle organismes gelijktijdig zijn geschapen, zoals de heilige boeken dat beweren.

Groet Therm

----------


## huxley

> _Geplaatst door ronald_ Dit bedoel ik wanneer ik zeg dat Gdsdienst universalistiesch dient te zijn: er zijn meerdere wegen naar Gd en we hoeven de ander niet van "ons gelijk" te overtuigen of over te halen "erbij " te komen om wat voor reden dan ook. Er is wel een onderscheid, namelijk monotheistisch en polytheistisch. Polytheisme wordt als afgodendienarij gezien omdat men heeft aangenomen dat er meerdere goden zijn, dus meerdere Gddrlijke wezens die Gddelijk initiatief hebben met scheppende krachten. Als je een meergodengeloof bekijkt dan blijkt dat dat bepaalde "waarheden" te achterhalen zijn alszijnde Gddelijk. Een steen kan eenmaal niet Scheppen dus een beeld en zijn aanbidders zitten op de verkeerde weg.


Hier wordt de denkfout gemaakt. Polytheisme wil niet zeggen dat de goden zich stenen bevinden. 
Je zult met betere argumenten moeten komen om polytheisme onaannemelijk te maken.

----------


## maartenn100

Ronald, mag ik jou iets vragen? 
Geloof jij in Djins? Wie zijn dat, beschrijf dat eens en op basis waarvan geloof jij, Ronald, dat Djins bestaan?

----------


## huxley

> _Geplaatst door maartenn100_ 
> *Huxley en Therm, 
> 
> Hopelijk levert die moeite iets op, maar de basis blijft, denk ik, dat we het dogmatische karakter van de scheppingsmythe niet kunnen weerleggen met bewijzen. Omdat gelovigen geen overtuigingskracht in bewijzen zien.*


*
Bewijzen dat de stellingen van de diverse religies onjuist zijn lijkt me onmogelijk. We kunnen slechts aangeven dat ze vanuit redelijk oogpunt alle zeer dwaas overkomen of dat heilige boeken zeer goed te begrijpen zijn als het product van de menselijke fantasie. 




Ze vallen bewijzen aan en tonen op hiaten in de bewijsvoering, maar zelf stellen ze daar iets tegenover dat als Absolute Waarheid (citaat Ronald) wordt opgedrongen vanuit overgeleverde geloofsboeken. en dat vinden zij heel normaal.


Opgedrongen wordt mij gelukkig niets. Wat betreft de hiaten in de bewijsvoering: ik neem aan dat je bedoelt de wetenschappelijke bevindingen die nogal in strijd lijken met de letterlijke interpretatie van heilige boeken zoals de Bijbel? 




Dus het zal erop aankomen deze brave mensen ervan te overtuigen dat 'iets aantonen' overtuigender moet zijn dan in iets geloven.


*Daar komt het op neer: snappen dat objectieve bewijsvoering met een neutrale, wetenschappelijke bril tot veel meer inzicht leidt in de natuur waarin we leven dat de heilige teksten.

----------


## maartenn100

Beste Ronald, 
Je schreef al eerder:




> _Geplaatst door Ronald_ 
> Ik ageer tegen de evolutieleer niet vanuit mijn geloof of van wat er in de Bijbel en andere Gdsdienstige bronnen zou staan, maar vanuit de wetenschap zelf. Dit heeft niets met "oprechtheid" of "zelfonderzoek" te maken maar alles met verstand analyseren en juist gebruik maken van de wetenschap zelf.



Wel, Ronald, maar je verwijst vaak in je argumenten naar het scheppingsverhaal, naar God als schepper en geeft citaten uit Job, Deut . en andere boeken uit het Oude Testament. Waarmee je toch aangeeft dat je wetenschappelijke argumentatie niet los te koppelen valt (wat te verwachten valt) vanuit je geloof.

Je schreef ook:




> _Geplaatst door Ronald_ 
> Je kunt dus de discussie op tweeerlei vlak voeren. Of vanuit de wetenschap f vanuit de Gdsdienst. Wat je steeds doet, en ik begrijp wel omdat dat komt omdat sommigen hier de wetenschap brengen alsof het geloof daar een patent op heeft, er in mee gaan en de twee disciplines door elkaar gaan gebruiken. De keuze is aan jou.


Volgens mij kan de discussie over evolutie maar op een manier gevoerd worden: vanuit de wetenschap.
Vanuit je geloof kan je echter wel de mythologische wereld scheiden van de allegorisch te interpreteren zaken.

Want verder schrijf je zelf:



> _Geplaatst door Ronald_ 
> *Allegorisch gesproken* is de ziel van de mens ontstaan in de Goddelijke gedachte. Exodus 4:22; Deut. 14:1. Dat wil zeggen net als een kind voortkomt van de vader zijn hersenen, zo, om een antropomorfisme te gebruiken, is de ziel voortgesproten uit Gods gedachte en wijsheid. Want Hij is wijs- maar niet door een te weten kennis omdat Hij en Zijn wijsheid n zijn. Hij is de Kennis en de Kenner...wat niet voor de mens volledig te snappen valt zoals Job 11:7 aangeeft. De joodse filosofische benadering kan worden bepaald als empirisch en psychologisch. Deze benadering is gebaseerd op het principe Job 19:26 "Van mijn vlees zie ik Gd", dichter dan tot jezelf kun je niet komen en dat is het uitgangspunt, in combinatie met Job 31:2 "...een eigenlijk deel van Gd daar boven", van het Jodendom.



Exodus 4:22 gaat niet over de ziel van de mens als Goddelijke gedachte. Het gaat over God, die aan de Farao uitlegt dat Isral "zijn eerstgeboren zoon is".

Deut. 14:1 gaat ook niet over de ziel van de mens als Goddelijke gedachte. Het gaat over dat mensen zich niet mogen kerven of kaalscheren tijdens een rouw voor een overledene.

Je verwijzingen kloppen niet en doet me vermoeden dat je er niet veel van kent. (wat ik niet geloof :knipoog: ).

Job 11:7 gaat inderdaad wel over de onkenbaarheid van God.
Daar geef ik je gelijk in. 

Job 19;26 lijkt moeilijk te vertalen en wordt in het Nederlands vertaald als: "_En al ben ik nog zo geschonden, 
ik zal God zien vanuit dit lichaam_ ." 

In combinatie met Job 31:2: "_Wat heb ik van God in de hemel te verwachten,
wat valt mij ten deel van de Ontzagwekkende daar boven?"_ 
zie ik niet in, Ronald, hoe je daarin leest dat de mens voortgesproten is uit Gods gedachte. Het is veel plausibeler aan te nemen dat God en de bijbelse retoriek of dichtkunst ontsproten is uit menselijke gedachte over God.

Vriendelijke groeten,
Maarten

----------


## ronald

> _Geplaatst door huxley_ 
> *Bewijzen dat de stellingen van de diverse religies onjuist zijn lijkt me onmogelijk. We kunnen slechts aangeven dat ze vanuit redelijk oogpunt alle zeer dwaas overkomen of dat heilige boeken zeer goed te begrijpen zijn als het product van de menselijke fantasie. 
> 
> Opgedrongen wordt mij gelukkig niets. Wat betreft de hiaten in de bewijsvoering: ik neem aan dat je bedoelt de wetenschappelijke bevindingen die nogal in strijd lijken met de letterlijke interpretatie van heilige boeken zoals de Bijbel? 
> Daar komt het op neer: snappen dat objectieve bewijsvoering met een neutrale, wetenschappelijke bril tot veel meer inzicht leidt in de natuur waarin we leven dat de heilige teksten.*



Mag je denken. Helemaal geen probleem mee. Uiteindelijk kennen we dit fenomeen al meer dan 3500 jaar. Waar je natuurlijk wel wat mee kunt is om na te gaan of die "overtuigingskracht" waar Maarten het over heeft wel zo overtuigend is. Puur gezien vanuit de wetenschap blijkt dat niet eens zo te zijn en hierbij begrijp ik dat je zijn mening deel.
Ik vanuit de wetenschap redenerend kan aantonen dat de ET een hypothese is dat speculatief is. De ET schuilt zich achter allerlei andere empirische wetenschappen om juist op haar kritieke punt het niet over te hebben. Wie leest er nou niet goed door een wetenschappelijke bril? Op zijn minst verwacht ik dan dat de Scheppingstheorie vanuit theologische bewijsvoering ongegrond is. Dat zie ik steeds niet gebeuren.

----------


## maartenn100

Beste Ronald, 
Je schreef al eerder:




> _Geplaatst door Ronald_ 
> Ik ageer tegen de evolutieleer niet vanuit mijn geloof of van wat er in de Bijbel en andere Gdsdienstige bronnen zou staan, maar vanuit de wetenschap zelf. Dit heeft niets met "oprechtheid" of "zelfonderzoek" te maken maar alles met verstand analyseren en juist gebruik maken van de wetenschap zelf.



Wel, Ronald, maar je verwijst vaak in je argumenten naar het scheppingsverhaal, naar God als schepper en geeft citaten uit Job, Deut . en andere boeken uit het Oude Testament. Waarmee je toch aangeeft dat je wetenschappelijke argumentatie niet los te koppelen valt (wat te verwachten valt) vanuit je geloof.

Je schreef ook:




> _Geplaatst door Ronald_ 
> Je kunt dus de discussie op tweeerlei vlak voeren. Of vanuit de wetenschap f vanuit de Gdsdienst. Wat je steeds doet, en ik begrijp wel omdat dat komt omdat sommigen hier de wetenschap brengen alsof het geloof daar een patent op heeft, er in mee gaan en de twee disciplines door elkaar gaan gebruiken. De keuze is aan jou.


Volgens mij kan de discussie over evolutie maar op een manier gevoerd worden: vanuit de wetenschap.
Vanuit je geloof kan je echter wel de mythologische wereld scheiden van de allegorisch te interpreteren zaken.

Want verder schrijf je zelf:



> _Geplaatst door Ronald_ 
> *Allegorisch gesproken* is de ziel van de mens ontstaan in de Goddelijke gedachte. Exodus 4:22; Deut. 14:1. Dat wil zeggen net als een kind voortkomt van de vader zijn hersenen, zo, om een antropomorfisme te gebruiken, is de ziel voortgesproten uit Gods gedachte en wijsheid. Want Hij is wijs- maar niet door een te weten kennis omdat Hij en Zijn wijsheid n zijn. Hij is de Kennis en de Kenner...wat niet voor de mens volledig te snappen valt zoals Job 11:7 aangeeft. De joodse filosofische benadering kan worden bepaald als empirisch en psychologisch. Deze benadering is gebaseerd op het principe Job 19:26 "Van mijn vlees zie ik Gd", dichter dan tot jezelf kun je niet komen en dat is het uitgangspunt, in combinatie met Job 31:2 "...een eigenlijk deel van Gd daar boven", van het Jodendom.



Exodus 4:22 gaat niet over de ziel van de mens als Goddelijke gedachte. Het gaat over God, die aan de Farao uitlegt dat Isral "zijn eerstgeboren zoon is".

Deut. 14:1 gaat ook niet over de ziel van de mens als Goddelijke gedachte. Het gaat over dat mensen zich niet mogen kerven of kaalscheren tijdens een rouw voor een overledene.

Je verwijzingen kloppen niet en doet me vermoeden dat je er niet veel van kent. (wat ik niet geloof :knipoog: ).

Job 11:7 gaat inderdaad wel over de onkenbaarheid van God.
Daar geef ik je gelijk in. 

Job 19;26 lijkt moeilijk te vertalen en wordt in het Nederlands vertaald als: "_En al ben ik nog zo geschonden, 
ik zal God zien vanuit dit lichaam_ ." 

In combinatie met Job 31:2: "_Wat heb ik van God in de hemel te verwachten,
wat valt mij ten deel van de Ontzagwekkende daar boven?"_ 
zie ik niet in, Ronald, hoe je daarin leest dat de mens voortgesproten is uit Gods gedachte. Het is veel plausibeler aan te nemen dat God en de bijbelse retoriek of dichtkunst ontsproten is uit menselijke gedachte over God.

Vriendelijke groeten,
Maarten

----------


## ronald

> _Geplaatst door maartenn100_ 
> *Ronald, ok, (ik heb mijn tekst wat genuanceerd, want ik heb wel respect voor de bijbel, maar interpreteer die, zoals ik al eerder zei allegorisch of 'diep')
> 
> Maar met dat dubbele perspectief, Ronald, insinueer je dat er twee manieren van kijken naar de materile werkelijkheid zouden zijn, die aan elkaar gelijkwaardig zijn.
> 
> Toch is dat niet zo.
> 
> Je kan niet over een evolutionair proces zeggen dat het niet evolueert omdat je het nu vanuit een religieuze bril bekijkt.
> 
> ...


Nogmaals: Wetenschap en de Bijbel zijn twee disciplines, niet dubbel perspectief, die niet met elkaar te verenigen zijn. Dan moet je niet denken alles niet. In Tora wordt toch ook over architectonische technieken gesproken. Ook over dieren, planten de mens. Maar het blijven twwe disciplines.
Wat betreft evolutie, daarin spreekt de Tora het niet eens tegen. Het is het tijdsbestek en de "oerknal" waar het om gaat. Als je de evolutie sect bekijkt, dan zou je tot een eenzelfde uitspraak kunnen komen alleen zijn de kataliserende factoren die de evolutie begelijden anders terwijl de ET spreekt over honderden miljoenen jaren die dat niet hard kan maken omdat bv geen rekening wordt gehouden met kataliserende factoren die niet (meer) van deze wereld zijn, De extrapolatie is te ver doorgeschoten. Als het goed is zouden de twee disciplines hetzelfde resultaat moeten opleveren maar aangezien de wetenschap zich met meetbare materie bezig houdt en de Bijbel ook met methafysische, bovennatuurlijke sferen is een vergelijking nooit goed.
Religie richt de mens voor dit leven op aarde omdat hij daarin een taak heeft. Wat er voor deze wereld was en wat er later zal zijn toet eigenlijk niet ter spraken. Zo houdt religie zich hoofdzakelijk met het hier en nu van de mens bezig. Dat wil echter niet zeggen dat er geen Scheppingsleer is en leven-na-de-dood-leer. Alleen praktisch gezien behoren wij ons daar niet zo mee bezig te houden. Wat ET leer vaak als bijwerking heeft is dat men stelt dat datgene wat in de Bijbel staat DUS niet waar kan zijn. Er wordt niet eens gekeken wat er precis staat en welke uitleggen daarover zijn.
Maimonides was als lijfarts van de sultan in Egypte een groot joods geleerde maar zijn medische kennis heeft hij van de seculiere wetenschappen. Dat wil echter niet zeggen dat onze bronnen het niet over ziektes heeft. In de Talmoed komt dat veel voor. Daarnaast is de mens een levend wezen met een ziel. Maar zodra je over ziel spreekt, kom je ongetwijfeld met het Gddelijke in gesprek. Daar zie ik dan vaak een stop bij velen.

----------


## huxley

> _Geplaatst door AmirAlMominien_ 
> [B]Islamitische nobelprijswinnaar Abdus Salam voor zijn natuurwetenschappelijk werk in de deeltjesfysica:


Hihihi, zeg ik zo maar even. Wat hij er niet bij zegt is dat Nobelprijswinnaar Salam een Ahmadi is, dus een soort van moslim die door de meeste moslims niet eens wordt beschouwd als moslim.
Gna gna gna...
Sorry, ik kon het niet laten....

----------


## ronald

> _Geplaatst door huxley_ 
> *Hier wordt de denkfout gemaakt. Polytheisme wil niet zeggen dat de goden zich stenen bevinden. 
> Je zult met betere argumenten moeten komen om polytheisme onaannemelijk te maken.*


Dat is niet wat ik zeg. Polytheisme is wanneer mensen aan "dode" zaken, ook al is het de wind, het vuur of een boom, Gddelijke initiatieven toedicht. Dit had ik trouwens al eerder geschreven.

----------


## ronald

> _Geplaatst door maartenn100_ 
> *Ronald, mag ik jou iets vragen? 
> Geloof jij in Djins? Wie zijn dat, beschrijf dat eens en op basis waarvan geloof jij, Ronald, dat Djins bestaan?*


Je zou met terminologie vanuit de Bijbel/Tora moeten komen om spraakverwarring te voorkomen. Ik ga er dan graag op in.

----------


## huxley

> _Geplaatst door At Ayt_ toen ik hier kwam in de zomer van 2006 was het erg rustig maar er waren wel meer moslims aanwezig dan nu en er waren af en toe stevige discussies tussen moslims onderling.. nu is het, zoals je ook al opmerkte, een zeldzaamheid om zulke discussies aan te treffen.. 
> het verbaast me wel want het islamforum op marokko.nl is vergeleken met hiero razend druk.[/B]


Misschien komt de islam daar iets beter tot zijn recht?

----------


## huxley

> _Geplaatst door ronald_ 
> *Dat is niet wat ik zeg. Polytheisme is wanneer mensen aan "dode" zaken, ook al is het de wind, het vuur of een boom, Gddelijke initiatieven toedicht. Dit had ik trouwens al eerder geschreven.*


 Polytheisme is veelgodendom en het woord laat zich niet uit over de aard van die goden of de wijze van hun aanbidding door mensen. Dat jij probeert om het polytheisme te koppelen aan dode zaken is niet meer dan een doorzichtige poging om het belachelijk te maken en daarmee het monotheisme beter te laten lijken.
Ik zou zeggen: bewijs eens dat er maar 1 god kan zijn en niet meer.

----------


## huxley

> _Geplaatst door ronald_ 
> *Mag je denken. Helemaal geen probleem mee. Uiteindelijk kennen we dit fenomeen al meer dan 3500 jaar. Waar je natuurlijk wel wat mee kunt is om na te gaan of die "overtuigingskracht" waar Maarten het over heeft wel zo overtuigend is. Puur gezien vanuit de wetenschap blijkt dat niet eens zo te zijn en hierbij begrijp ik dat je zijn mening deel.
> Ik vanuit de wetenschap redenerend kan aantonen dat de ET een hypothese is dat speculatief is.*


Uiteraard werkt wetenschap met hypothesen en ook zijn er soms speculaties over zaken waar nog weinig over bekend is. Dat is in fysica, geologie, astronomie, chemie, biologie en vele andere takken van wetenschap niet anders. Want de wetenschap is niet zo dom dat ze absolute waarheden gaat claimen. En toch hebben deze takken van wetenschap ons zeer veel inzicht gebracht in de werkelijkheid om ons heen, iets dat heilige teksten beslist niet konden.

----------


## Charlus

> _Geplaatst door ronald_ 
> *<...>Ik vanuit de wetenschap redenerend kan aantonen dat de ET een hypothese is dat speculatief is.<...>*


Ja, en? Wie precies beweert het tegendeel?



> <...>De ET schuilt zich achter allerlei andere empirische wetenschappen om juist op haar kritieke punt het niet over te hebben.<...>


Kun je deze achterbakse strategie achter de ET eens nader toelichten? Schijnbaar beschik je met je kritieke punt over de definitieve weerlegging van de ET. 



> <...>Op zijn minst verwacht ik dan dat de Scheppingstheorie vanuit theologische bewijsvoering ongegrond is. Dat zie ik steeds niet gebeuren.


Even zien of ik dit goed heb. Theologie is in jouw perceptie een exacte wetenschap, in alle opzichten vergelijkbaar met natuurkunde, wiskunde etc. Uit het feit dat de scheppingstheorie (ST) niet eenduidig weerlegd is middels theologische argumentatie, concludeer jij dat de ST minstens hetzelfde wetenschappelijke gehalte heeft als de ET. Zo ongeveer? 
De ST wordt zonder nadere verklaring als De Waarheid in vage boeken uit het jaar nul opgevoerd en is onbruikbaar voor wetenschappelijk onderzoek en praktische toepassingen. Noem eens een praktische toepassing van de ST.

----------


## ronald

> _Geplaatst door maartenn100_ 
> *Beste Ronald, 
> Je schreef al eerder:
> 
> Wel, Ronald, maar je verwijst vaak in je argumenten naar het scheppingsverhaal, naar God als schepper en geeft citaten uit Job, Deut . en andere boeken uit het Oude Testament. Waarmee je toch aangeeft dat je wetenschappelijke argumentatie niet los te koppelen valt (wat te verwachten valt) vanuit je geloof.
> 
> Je schreef ook:
> 
> Volgens mij kan de discussie over evolutie maar op een manier gevoerd worden: vanuit de wetenschap.
> ...



Ik verwijs alleen naar het Scheppingsverhaal omdat ET voorstander dat ter zijde schuiven. Natuurlijk sta ik daar achter, maar ik breng het niet ter sprake. Ook wanneer er uitspraken over het Scheppingsverhaal worden gedaan waarvan ik acht tdat die of niet juist zijn of onvolledig. Nogmaals, voor mij is er geen beter alternatief.Natuurlijk onderbouw ik het Scheppingsverhaal met de Tenach. Dat is toch de kennis waaruit ik put en waar de theologische argumenten liggen? Hoezo is dat niet losgekoppelt van mijn wetenschappelijke argumentatie? Ik koppel het vanaf het eerste begin al los. Maar als het "strijdpunt de leeftijd van de aarde of de "oerknal" is dan komen die tweee disciplines ongetwijfeld bij elkaar.
Je kunt de discussie over evolutie bespreken binnen de exacte wetenschap; en daar zie ik faalpunten. n je kunt het bekijken vanuit de religie. Niet over het beginpunt hebben is de discussie eigenlijk omzeilen. Hoeft ook niet, tenzij ik merk dat daarmee en passant Gd wordt ontkent of als "mytisch " wordt afgedaan want daartoe behoort de wetenschap geen uitspraken over te doen want zij houdt zich immers bezig met materie. Mensen die prive die link zijn gaan leggen, ja, daar doe je niets tegen.
Voorzover het je is ontgaan, nogmaals, ik discussieer de ET vanuit de wetenschap zelf. Waar in Tora spreekt het over empirische en speculatieve wetenschap bedrijven? Nergens toch.

Exodus 4:22 spreekt over "Mijn eerstgeboorne zoon is Israel". Deut. 14:1 over "Jullie zijn kinderen voor de Heer jullie Gd". Daarna schreef ik "Dat wil zeggen net als een kind voortkomt van de vader zijn hersenen, zo, om een antropomorfisme te gebruiken, is de ziel voortgesproten uit Gods gedachte en wijsheid." De schepping van de mens kwam op in de gedachte van Gd.Het is signifikant dat wij worden gezien als Gds kinderen en net zoals het kind voorspruit uit oa de vader in wiens zijn inner en essentiele bestaan komt. Voortkomen uit Gds gedachte en wijsheid impliceert eigenlijk dat het voortkomt uit Gd zelf, hoewel Gds wijsheid en begrip totaal anders is dan bij de mens. In menselijk begrip zijn drie gescheiden componenten waar te nemen:a.de mens zijn ziel, de kenner en de kennis van die persoon. b. de kracht van het intellect en begrip, de kennis waardoor een persoon weet. c. het onderwerp van de gekende zoals dat in begrip komt.
Datgene wat Gd aan ons overdraagt is juist die ziel in tegenstelling tot hwet lichaam dat wij van onze ouders krijgen.

Zoals het vaak moeilijk is om het Hebreeuws te vertalen zo ook hier. Job 19:26 spreekt dat van mijn eigen vlees, vanuit mij zelf, kan ik weten, zien, hoe God is. In de kabbala wordt uiteengezet welke Gddelijke krachten er eigenlijk zijn. Als wij als mens n=zijn geschapen "in Gds evenbeeld" (Job 31:2 "...eigenlijk een deel van Gd daar boven" en Genisis 1) dan kunnen diezelfde kennis laten toepassen op onszelf. Een wederkerige lering zeg maar. Betekend, als ik weet wat en hoe ik ben opgebouwd, dan kan ik van daaruit mijn leven richten. Zo leer je je eigen "krachten" kennen, je geestelijke krachten. Wat di dan zijn doet hier even niet toe.

----------


## ronald

> _Geplaatst door huxley_ 
> *Polytheisme is veelgodendom en het woord laat zich niet uit over de aard van die goden of de wijze van hun aanbidding door mensen. Dat jij probeert om het polytheisme te koppelen aan dode zaken is niet meer dan een doorzichtige poging om het belachelijk te maken en daarmee het monotheisme beter te laten lijken.
> Ik zou zeggen: bewijs eens dat er maar 1 god kan zijn en niet meer.*


"Veelgodendom" betekent meer-godendom en wel degelijk wordt en werd de aard van die godsdiensten aangegeven. De maanaanbidders hadden specifieke "maan" goddelijkheden. Dacht je soms dat ze bv beelden aanbaden die te vergelijken zijn met Walt Disney poppetjes? Maan, boom, vuur zijn dode zaken. Het is gewoon de natuur waar geen enkele Gddelijk initiatie aan te binden valt. Hoezo belachelijk? Het was ware ernst met hun aanbidders. Zelfs kinderen werden aan het vuur opgeofferd. Misschien ga je nu wat beter doordenken. Dood wil zeggen geen Gddelijke initiatieven. Eer je tot het monotheisme wilt komen zul je tosch eerst het polytheisme zuiver moeten zien. Denk je dat de maan goddelijke krachten heeft?

----------


## huxley

Mogen wij van de heer Ronald nu eindelijk eens horen waarom er maar 1 god kan zijn?

----------


## ronald

> _Geplaatst door huxley_ 
> *Uiteraard werkt wetenschap met hypothesen en ook zijn er soms speculaties over zaken waar nog weinig over bekend is. Dat is in fysica, geologie, astronomie, chemie, biologie en vele andere takken van wetenschap niet anders. Want de wetenschap is niet zo dom dat ze absolute waarheden gaat claimen. En toch hebben deze takken van wetenschap ons zeer veel inzicht gebracht in de werkelijkheid om ons heen, iets dat heilige teksten beslist niet konden.*


Wetensschap werkt met theorieen en hypotheses. Deze moeten eer zij de titel wetenschappelijk krijgen eerst wetenschappelijk goed worden bevonden. Aan de ET rammelt nog wel het een en ander. Te speculatief. Dat je gemakshalve even "fysica, geologie, astronomie, chemie, biologie en vele andere takken van wetenschap" erbij neemt duidt aan dat de de ET hiermee denkt te hebben onderbouwd. Dat is niet zo en de ET bediens zich wel mat andere takken van de empirische wetenschap maar haar conclussies zijn dat niet. Het is oneigenlijk meevaren met de wetenschap die wel empirisch is bevonden.

----------


## huxley

> _Geplaatst door ronald_ 
> *"Veelgodendom" betekent meer-godendom en wel degelijk wordt en werd de aard van die godsdiensten aangegeven. De maanaanbidders hadden specifieke "maan" goddelijkheden. Dacht je soms dat ze bv beelden aanbaden die te vergelijken zijn met Walt Disney poppetjes? Maan, boom, vuur zijn dode zaken. Het is gewoon de natuur waar geen enkele Gddelijk initiatie aan te binden valt. Hoezo belachelijk? Het was ware ernst met hun aanbidders. Zelfs kinderen werden aan het vuur opgeofferd. Misschien ga je nu wat beter doordenken. Dood wil zeggen geen Gddelijke initiatieven. Eer je tot het monotheisme wilt komen zul je tosch eerst het polytheisme zuiver moeten zien. Denk je dat de maan goddelijke krachten heeft?*


Niet erom heen praten. Polytheisme is veelgodendom. De goden van het Hindoeisme zijn personen. Die van de Zoroasters ook. De Noorse Goden ook. De Griekse goden ook. Enzovoorts.

En dat weet jij heel goed. Dat weet jij verdomd goed. Maar het komt niet in je kraam te pas en dus negeer je het.

Probeer niet je gelijk te bewijzen door met enkele dode voorbeelden aan te komen en te doen alsof dat alle vormen van polytheisme afdekt.

----------


## ronald

> _Geplaatst door Charlus_ 
> *Ja, en? Wie precies beweert het tegendeel?
> 
> Kun je deze achterbakse strategie achter de ET eens nader toelichten? Schijnbaar beschik je met je kritieke punt over de definitieve weerlegging van de ET. 
> 
> Even zien of ik dit goed heb. Theologie is in jouw perceptie een exacte wetenschap, in alle opzichten vergelijkbaar met natuurkunde, wiskunde etc. Uit het feit dat de scheppingstheorie (ST) niet eenduidig weerlegd is middels theologische argumentatie, concludeer jij dat de ST minstens hetzelfde wetenschappelijke gehalte heeft als de ET. Zo ongeveer? 
> De ST wordt zonder nadere verklaring als De Waarheid in vage boeken uit het jaar nul opgevoerd en is onbruikbaar voor wetenschappelijk onderzoek en praktische toepassingen. Noem eens een praktische toepassing van de ST.*



Mensen die denken met de ET te hebben bewezen dat de leeftijd van de aarde inderdaad honderden miljoenen jaren oud zou zijn en dat het ontstaan van de aarde opeens buiten die wetenschap valt, met andere woorden een vraagteken blijft. Die honderden miljoenen jaren doen er eigenlijk niet toe. Het gaat juist om het begin.
Ik heb al eerder verwezen naar een topic die ik hier heb gepost over "Wetenschap en de Bijbel". Ergens boven staat een link daarnaar toe en daat is dat uitgelegd. De hoofdidee is de extrapolaire manier van wetenschap bedrijven.

Fout. Theologie is NIET mijn interpretatie van een exacte wetenschap. Ik heb al tig keer gepost dat Wetenschap en Bijbel twee verschillende disciplines zijn waar verzoening tussen beiden niet mogelijk is.

----------


## ronald

> _Geplaatst door huxley_ 
> *Niet erom heen praten. Polytheisme is veelgodendom. De goden van het Hindoeisme zijn personen. Die van de Zoroasters ook. De Noorse Goden ook. De Griekse goden ook. Enzovoorts.
> 
> En dat weet jij heel goed. Dat weet jij verdomd goed. Maar het komt niet in je kraam te pas en dus negeer je het.
> 
> Probeer niet je gelijk te bewijzen door met enkele dode voorbeelden aan te komen en te doen alsof dat alle vormen van polytheisme afdekt..*


"Meer" en "veel" zijn synoniemen. Er wordt dus nergens omheen gepraat.
Wat weet ik goed? dat dat syniniemen zijn? Ook jij begrijpt niet wat "dode" betekent. Lees mijn post hierboven. Ik had dat trouwens al gemeld. Dode = geen Gddelijke initiatieven. Het doet er dus niet toe of het 10 "menselijke" goden zijn of 10 stenen of natuurlijke elementen.

----------


## huxley

> _Geplaatst door ronald_ 
> *Wetensschap werkt met theorieen en hypotheses. Deze moeten eer zij de titel wetenschappelijk krijgen eerst wetenschappelijk goed worden bevonden. Aan de ET rammelt nog wel het een en ander. Te speculatief. Dat je gemakshalve even "fysica, geologie, astronomie, chemie, biologie en vele andere takken van wetenschap" erbij neemt duidt aan dat de de ET hiermee denkt te hebben onderbouwd. Dat is niet zo en de ET bediens zich wel mat andere takken van de empirische wetenschap maar haar conclussies zijn dat niet. Het is oneigenlijk meevaren met de wetenschap die wel empirisch is bevonden.*


Jij bent totaal niet in staat om dat te beoordelen. Je geeft slechts een op religieuze overtuiging gebaseerde mening maar geen wetenschappelijke. Mensen als jij geloven nog dat de aarde niet ouder kan zijn dan 6000 jaar omdat hun heilige schrift dat zegt.

----------


## huxley

> _Geplaatst door ronald_ 
> *"Meer" en "veel" zijn synoniemen. Er wordt dus nergens omheen gepraat.
> Wat weet ik goed? dat dat syniniemen zijn? Ook jij begrijpt niet wat "dode" betekent. Lees mijn post hierboven. Ik had dat trouwens al gemeld. Dode = geen Gddelijke initiatieven. Het doet er dus niet toe of het 10 "menselijke" goden zijn of 10 stenen of natuurlijke elementen.*


Polytheisme is veelgodendom. Niet meer en niet minder. Mag ik weten waarom er niet meer goden met goddelijk initiatief kunnen zijn?
Kun je niet.

----------


## ronald

> _Geplaatst door huxley_ 
> *Jij bent totaal niet in staat om dat te beoordelen. Je geeft slechts een op religieuze overtuiging gebaseerde mening maar geen wetenschappelijke. Mensen als jij geloven nog dat de aarde niet ouder kan zijn dan 6000 jaar omdat hun heilige schrift dat zegt.*


Pardon? Hoe weet jij dat nou? Ik kom en geef wetenschapppelijke argumenten. Niks religieuze. Dat JIJ nu weer terug komt met het Scheppingsverhaal staat op jouw conto en niet de mijne dus kom er later niet weer mee.

----------


## ronald

> _Geplaatst door huxley_ 
> *Polytheisme is veelgodendom. Niet meer en niet minder. Mag ik weten waarom er niet meer goden met initiatief kunnen zijn?*



Combineer die goden dan bv met de scheppingskracht. Tot welke conclussies kom je dan? Om welke redenen werden kinderen aan de zon opgeofferd? Hielp dat?

----------


## huxley

> _Geplaatst door ronald_ 
> *Pardon? Hoe weet jij dat nou? Ik kom en geef wetenschapppelijke argumenten. Niks religieuze. Dat JIJ nu weer terug komt met het Scheppingsverhaal staat op jouw conto en niet de mijne dus kom er later niet weer mee.*


Jij kunt helemaal geen wetenschappelijke argumenten geven. Je bent totaal niet thuis in de vakgebieden die direct of indirect met evolutietheorie van doen hebben.
En dat je meent dat de aarde niet ouder kan zijn dan 6000 jaar is ook bekend.

----------


## ronald

> _Geplaatst door huxley_ 
> *Jij kunt helemaal geen wetenschappelije argumenten geven. Je bent totaal niet thuis in de vakgebieden die direct of indirect met evlutietheorie van doen hebben.
> En dat je meent dat de aarde niet ouder kan zijn dan 6000 jaar is ook bekend.*


Je herhaalt jezelf. Vanuit de wetenschappelijke methodologie is het niet zo moeilijk om af teleiden dat extrapolaire wetenschap eigenlijk speculatief is en dus niet empirisch. Ga dat dan maar eerst na.


http://www.maroc.nl/forums/showthrea...hreadid=221904

----------


## maartenn100

Beste Ronald,

Lees anders eens Prediker als een van de Megilot; een deel van de Ketoeviem, de Geschriften. Dat bij jullie traditioneel gelezen wordt tijdens Soekot. Dit behoort tot de wijsheidsliteratuur in het OT, waaronder ook Job, Spreuken van Salomo, Wijsheid enz..., waarschijnlijk ontstaan in de kringen van professionele schrijvers die in dienst waren van paleizen en tempels. Het doel ervan is de lezer of toehoorder kennis, praktische levenswijsheid en moreel besef bij te brengen op allerlei gebied. Belangrijke themas in het boek Prediker zijn de grote afstand tussen de mens en God, de ontoereikendheid van menselijke kennis, de vergeefsheid van ervaring enz... 
Dit sluit dus veel beter aan bij wat jij wil zeggen.

De steeds terugkerende gedachte bij Prediker is "dat alles ijdel is of tevergeefs". Wat ook een aspect van de werkelijkheid is het nastreven van God (allegorisch voor Het Goede).
Prediker komt immers tot de vaststelling dat de wereld an sich van God verlaten is en er dus geen God is. (aldus Prediker). Hij verwoordt het anders door te stellen dat Gods 'gerechtigheid' ondoorgrondelijk is, en naar menselijke maatstaven vaak onrechtvaardig. 

Het antwoord op Prediker is volgens mij, dat de mens er wel is, en dat deze dankzij zijn moraal of ethiek een waarde of zin kan geven aan een an sich goddeloze werkelijkheid (een werkelijkheid waarin geen God aanwezig is).

Dus slechts door de mens, kan er zin worden verleend aan het an sich zinloze.

Zo kan je de wijsheidsliteratuur interpreteren. En God of Jhwh of Gd kan daarin een leidraad zijn over hoe je zin kan geven. Maar een objectieve goddelijkheid bestaat daarom niet. God is slechts 'een ervaring' van wat Goed is om na te streven als mensen in een an sich van Goden verlaten wereld.

Snap je die interpretatie, Ronald?

----------


## huxley

> _Geplaatst door ronald_ 
> *Je herhaalt jezelf. Vanuit de wetenschappelijke methodologie is het niet zo moeilijk om af teleiden dat extrapolaire wetenschap eigenlijk speculatief is en dus niet empirisch. Ga dat dan maar eerst na.*


Gelul. Wetenschappers weten ook wel wat extrapolatie is en houden daar rekening mee. Je hoeft dus niet te denken dat jouw opmerking iets nieuws toevoegen waar wetenschappers nog nooit aan hebben gedacht. Je bent geen wetenschapper, dus doe niet alsof je wetenschappers nog hun vak kunt leren.
En ik merk op dat jij nog steeds niet kunt bewijzen waarom meerdere, persoonlijke, bezielde goden niet zouden kunnen.

----------


## ronald

> _Geplaatst door maartenn100_ 
> *Beste Ronald,
> 
> Lees anders eens Prediker als een van de Megilot; een deel van de Ketoeviem, de Geschriften. Dat bij jullie traditioneel gelezen wordt tijdens Soekot. Dit behoort tot de wijsheidsliteratuur in het OT, waaronder ook Job, Spreuken van Salomo, Wijsheid enz..., waarschijnlijk ontstaan in de kringen van professionele schrijvers die in dienst waren van paleizen en tempels. Het doel ervan is de lezer of toehoorder kennis, praktische levenswijsheid en moreel besef bij te brengen op allerlei gebied. Belangrijke themas in het boek Prediker zijn de grote afstand tussen de mens en God, de ontoereikendheid van menselijke kennis, de vergeefsheid van ervaring enz... 
> Dit sluit dus veel beter aan bij wat jij wil zeggen.
> 
> De steeds terugkerende gedachte bij Prediker is "dat alles ijdel is of tevergeefs". Wat ook een aspect van de werkelijkheid is het nastreven van God (allegorisch voor Het Goede).
> Prediker komt immers tot de vaststelling dat de wereld an sich van God verlaten is en er dus geen God is. (aldus Prediker). Hij verwoordt het anders door te stellen dat Gods 'gerechtigheid' ondoorgrondelijk is, en naar menselijke maatstaven vaak onrechtvaardig. 
> 
> ...



Klopt. De Leer is onuitputtelijk met de rode draad: onze daden in deze wereld en de les die het wil leren. Tora komt van het woord "hora'a" wat lering betekent. Dat de wereld van Gd is verlaten betekent dat de mens of het volk Hem vergeet. Wij verlaten Gd.
Een objectieve Gddelijkheid is er niet omdat de individuele mens over vrijheid van keuze bezit. Altijd denken mensen anders dus tot een overeenkomst zal het wel niet komen. Dat zou pas gebeuren in de tijd van de Mashiach/Messias. Gd ervaren en ontmoeten hangt van de mens af. In deze wereld zouden een "opzichtige prominent aanwezige" Gd weinig ruimte overlaten voor de vrije keuze. Maar ik snap je interpretatie die voor een deel deel.

----------


## ronald

> _Geplaatst door huxley_ 
> *Gelul. Wetenschappers weten ook wel wat extrapolatie is en houden daar rekening mee. Je hoeft dus niet te denken dat jouw opmerking iets nieuws toevoegen waar wetenschappers nog nooit aan hebben gedacht. Je bent geen wetenschapper, dus doe niet alsof je wetenschappers nog hun vak kunt leren.
> En ik merk op dat jij nog steeds niet kunt bewijzen waarom meerdere, persoonlijke, bezielde goden niet zouden kunnen.*


Natuurlijk houden wetenschapper rekening met een extrapolaire factor. Dat is ook het doel. Enkel een van honderden miljoenen jaren is wel erg ruim en daardoor speculatief. Daarnaast houdt men veel te weinig of geen rekening met factoren die binnen onze conceptie van de wereld nu zijn maar niet daarbuiten. Welke ervaring met astronomische kernexplosies hebben wij? Welke kataliserende factoren spelen een rol? Welke kunnen dat nog meer zijn?
Je zwakste argument is natuurlijk "je bent geen wetenschapper". Nogmaals, wat weet jij ervan? En zo maak jij wetenschap tot een afgod en alles wat zij zegt slik jij als zoete koek. Bovendien, waarom leuren massa's mensen dan bv met de ET theorie? Dat mag omdat het geen wetenschap is vind je? Je zou dus op zoek moeten gaan naar publicaties van exacte wetenschappers die je de interpretatievrijheid kunnen uitleggen. M.b.t. methodologie, daar acht ik mezelf in geschoold.

----------


## maartenn100

Ik denk dat het goed zou zijn voor mensen die gelovig zijn om te zoeken naar een manier om ontdekkingen uit wetenschap te verzoenen met hun geloofsinterpretaties. 

Of zoals Ronald het zegt: vanuit de Godsdienst bekijk je alles vanuit een menswaardig perspectief en vanuit de wetenschap met een 'object'-gericht perspectief. Beiden genereren een andere vorm van kennis.

Verzoening tussen de perspectieven is altijd beter dan de afwijzing van n van beide. Omdat mensen zowel in hun geloof als in hun zoektocht naar hoe de materile wereld in elkaar zit (evolutieleer bvb.) werk en energie hebben gestoken.

Niemand hoeft te verliezen bij een compromis tussen godsdienst en wetenschap voor een gelovige mens. Een aanvaarding van de aanwezigheid van beiden, zonder dat de ene de ander hoeft te veranderen in visie of mening.

----------


## ronald

> _Geplaatst door maartenn100_ 
> *Ik denk dat het goed zou zijn voor mensen die gelovig zijn om te zoeken naar een manier om ontdekkingen uit wetenschap te verzoenen met hun geloofsinterpretaties. 
> 
> Of zoals Ronald het zegt: vanuit de Godsdienst bekijk je alles vanuit een menswaardig perspectief en vanuit de wetenschap met een 'object'-gericht perspectief. Beiden genereren een andere vorm van kennis.
> 
> Verzoening tussen de perspectieven is altijd beter dan de afwijzing van n van beide. Omdat mensen zowel in hun geloof als in hun zoektocht naar hoe de materile wereld in elkaar zit (evolutieleer bvb.) werk en energie hebben gestoken.
> 
> Niemand hoeft te verliezen bij een compromis tussen godsdienst en wetenschap voor een gelovige mens. Een aanvaarding van de aanwezigheid van beiden, zonder dat de ene de ander hoeft te veranderen in visie of mening.*



Gelovigen behoren gebruik te maken van de wetenschap. De mens is begaafd met intellect om de werelsd te onderzoeken, problemen op te lossen en ziektes te genezen. Ik ken in mijn religieuze omgeving niemand die daar anders over denkt. Geloofsinterpretaties zijn helemaal niet een tegenpool van de wetenschap. Alleen denkt het geloof op een ook hoger plan dan de natuur, het bovennatuurlijke. Dat houdt helemaal niet in dat er een afwijzing hoeft te zijn. Er is een aantal wetenschappelijke theorieen dat in tegenstrijd kan zijn. Over n hebben we het steeds gedacht. Bepaalde menswetenschapen kan een andere zijn. Maar ook dan kunnen twee verschillende interpretaties naast elkaar staan en de praktijk wijst uit wat het beste is voor wie. Zo kun je je leven opbouwen volgens de leer gebracht door Tao, Jezus, Mohammed, Boeddah of Mozes. Universele of in dit geval beter universalistische visies staan naast elkaar met n gericht doel: mens te worden.
Met dank voor je bijdrage.

----------


## Snowwhite

Hallo Ronald

Bedankt voor je antwoord.

Lijkt het me wel ideaal, dat je de ET inclusief de wetenschappelijke aantekeningen onderwezen krijgt. 

Je moet dan net wel een joodse school in je buurt hebben. 

Ik zag een meisje op tv met go go kosher (een of ander kookwedstrijd) en die kon niet kosher koken omdat ze in een dorp woonde. 

Maart/Therm 

Ik heb het vandaag echt superdruk.........

----------


## Charlus

> _Geplaatst door ronald_ 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Geplaatst door Charlus_ 
> <...>Even zien of ik dit goed heb. Theologie is in jouw perceptie een exacte wetenschap, in alle opzichten vergelijkbaar met natuurkunde, wiskunde etc. Uit het feit dat de scheppingstheorie (ST) niet eenduidig weerlegd is middels theologische argumentatie, concludeer jij dat de ST minstens hetzelfde wetenschappelijke gehalte heeft als de ET. Zo ongeveer?
> De ST wordt zonder nadere verklaring als De Waarheid in vage boeken uit het jaar nul opgevoerd en is onbruikbaar voor wetenschappelijk onderzoek en praktische toepassingen. Noem eens een praktische toepassing van de ST.
> 
> ...


Oh ja, jouw wetenschappelijk verantwoorde verwerping van de ET. De ST kan niet verworpen worden vanuit de moderne wetenschap want die is niet van toepassing op de ST. Komt dat even goed uit. Alleen met theologische argumenten kan de ST weerlegd worden. Hoe dan? Bewijzen dat god niet kan bestaan? Met theologische argumenten aantonen dat de bijbel van A tot Z gelogen is?
Letterlijk en figuurlijk vanuit het niets met een "theorie" (bij gebrek aan een betere term) op de proppen komen, lijkt nergens op. Waarom denk je eigenlijk dat de ST genegeerd wordt binnen elke willekeurige tak van de moderne wetenschapsbeoefening? Ja ja, omdat ze de wanhoop nabij zijn over de kristalhelderheid van de ST, afgezet tegen hun eigen zo wazige ET, probereren ze de ST dood te zwijgen.
Even pragmatisch nu, mijzelf herhalend.
De ST wordt zonder nadere verklaring als De Waarheid in vage boeken uit het jaar nul opgevoerd en is onbruikbaar voor wetenschappelijk onderzoek en praktische toepassingen. *Noem eens een praktische toepassing van de ST.* 
Het is zoals bij de babbelende mier: uit onzin kan niets zinnigs geconcludeerd worden, alleen meer onzin.
Maar wacht..., volgens mij probeer je te zeggen dat de ST niet van toepassing kan zijn op _the real world_, het onderzoeksterrein van de moderne wetenschap die, zoals jij stelt, niet van toepassing kan zijn op de ST.

----------


## Thermopylae

> _Geplaatst door ronald_ 
> *Gelovigen behoren gebruik te maken van de wetenschap. De mens is begaafd met intellect om de werelsd te onderzoeken, problemen op te lossen en ziektes te genezen. Ik ken in mijn religieuze omgeving niemand die daar anders over denkt.*



Tot het moment, wetenschappelijke bevindingen en teksten van heilige boeken niet met elkaar in overeenstemming zijn. Dan wordt de wetenschap verworpen.

1. Volgens de bijbel is de aarde 5766 jaar oud.

2. Genesis 1:19: Toen was het avond geweest en het was morgen geweest, de 4e dag.

1:20: En God zeide: Dat de wateren wemelen van levende wezens, en dat het gevogelte over de aarde vliege langs het uitspansel des hemels.

1. Wetenschappelijke metingen tonen aan, dat het heelal ca. 13,6 miljard jaar oud is. Natuurlijk is het mogelijk, dat in de toekomst met nog verfijndere metingen, deze oudheid zal worden bijgesteld. Maar zelfs als in de toekomst zou blijken, dat men er nu een foutmarge heeft, van 99,9 % - heelal te oud - dan nog, is die 0,1 % voldoende om aan te tonen dat het heelal aanzienlijk ouder is, dan de bijbel aangeeft! Maar wellicht tonen verfijndere metingen in de toekomst aan, dat het heelal nog veel ouder is!

Overigens worden op basis van metingen van botresten, geschat dat de mens 150000-200000 jaar op aarde is!

2. God had dus in de 5e dag de organismes in het water geschapen, en de vogels die langs het uitspansel des hemels fladderden.

Uit wetenschappelijke vondsten, weten we, dat er in het begin slechts zeer eenvoudig leven in de zeen was, en dat er volstrekt niets aan de hemelen vloog!

Archaecum

2.500.000.000 - (geen ondergrens) jaar oud.
Heel eenvoudige organismes. B.v. cyanobacterin 

Jura

146.000.000  199.000.000 jaar oud

De bloeitijd van de reptielen (dinosaurirs), waarvan er tientallen soorten ontstonden. Ook ontstonden vliegende dinosaurirs zoals de Archaeopteryx. Dit waren primitieve voorlopers van de vogels. Er wordt steeds gezegd, dat er geen tussenvormen in de evolutieketting zijn gevonden, welnu, dit is zon tussenvorm tussen de niet vliegende reptielen (dinos) en de vogels. 

Uit de reptielen gingen zich een voorloper van de vogel ontwikkelen. We zijn inmiddels 2.354.000.000 jaar verder, maar er vliegt nog geen vogel door het zwerk! De Archaeopteryx had vleugels, maar kon niet of nauwelijks vliegen.

Paleogeen
23.000.000  66.000.000 jaar oud 

In dit tijdperk vond een snelle ontwikkeling van zoogdieren en vogels plaats.
Dus toen echt de vogels, die lustig rondvlogen!


Je schreef in een andere reactie ook, dat op (sommige) Joodse scholen wel de ET wordt onderwezen.
Dat zou deze scholen sieren. Zie daartegen de VU, die in een wetenschappelijk orgaan, een essay van een Italiaanse farmacoloog opneemt, dat beschrijft waarom de ET onzin is.
Een bioloog (!) leest dat, ziet dat er veel fouten en verdraaiingen van woorden van aangehaalde wetenschappers in staan, en schrijft een artikel waarin hij dat allemaal uiteenzet.
Dat stuk wordt geweigerd! De christelijke VU, wenst alleen artikelen te plaatsen, die proberen de ET onderuit te halen. En dat noemt zich dus een wetenschappelijke instelling!
Terug naar die Joodse scholen. Ik schreef, zou deze scholen sieren, want ik las ook dat Joodse wetenschappers e.e.a. uitleggen, en daar wetenschappelijke onderbouwing op los laten.
Ook dat zou geen probleem behoeven te zijn, als e.e.a. objectief wordt gebracht. Het gros van de hedendaagse wetenschappers, is er van overtuigd, dat de aarde vele malen ouder is dan de 5766 jaar die de bijbel stelt. De onenigheid die er is, gaat over de vraag, hoe oud is de aarde "precies". Er zijn dus kampen die 3,6 miljard jaar aan de hoge kant vinden, en er zijn kampen die 3,6 jaar nog aan de lage kant vinden.
En dan zijn er nog een paar geleerden, die menen dat de bijbel gelijk heeft. Dat zullen niet zelden religieuze wetenschappers zijn. Ook zijn er heel veel wetenschappers, die menen dat de ET bewezen is.
Als derhalve een Joodse wetenschapper, dit soort zaken inbrengt, en de leerlingen zelf een conclusie laten trekken, dan is dat goed. Ook al zullen zij, omdat zij van jongs af aan de thora als ultieme waarheid hebben ingeprent gekregen, waarschijnlijk voor die geleerde kiezen, die overeenstemt met de thora.
Als echter slechts die, wetenschappers worden aangevoerd, die een minderheidspositie innemen, maar wel het standpunt van de thora verdedigen, dan is het nog slechter dan hetgeen je ziet bij de VU!
Bij de VU weet je waar je aan toe bent, zij willen alles weren dat niet conform de bijbel is. Op de Joodse scholen echter zou dan de indruk worden gewekt, dat men de ET wel onderwijst, maar gelijk onderuit halen, door slechts wetenschappers te noemen, die tegen de ET zijn. 
In wezen zou dan op slinkse wijze de ET, gesaboteerd worden.

----------


## huxley

> _Geplaatst door ronald_ 
> [B]Natuurlijk houden wetenschapper rekening met een extrapolaire factor. Dat is ook het doel. Enkel een van honderden miljoenen jaren is wel erg ruim en daardoor speculatief. Daarnaast houdt men veel te weinig of geen rekening met factoren die binnen onze conceptie van de wereld nu zijn maar niet daarbuiten. Welke ervaring met astronomische kernexplosies hebben wij? Welke kataliserende factoren spelen een rol? Welke kunnen dat nog meer zijn?
> Je zwakste argument is natuurlijk "je bent geen wetenschapper". Nogmaals, wat weet jij ervan?


Je bent een gelovige die zijn idee dat de aarde niet ouder is dan 6000 jaar als gegeven neemt en daaraan de wetenschap begint te toetsen, totaal tegen elke wetenschappelijke houding in.



> En zo maak jij wetenschap tot een afgod en alles wat zij zegt slik jij als zoete koek.


Ja, ik slik als zoete koek dat de aarde om de zon draait en niet dat de zon om de aarde draait, zoals de Bijbel suggereert met zijn Joshuaverhaal. Ik slik ook als zoete koek dat de aardschollen bewegen. En dat radioactiviteit een verschijnsel is waarbij massa in energie wordt omgezet. Dat bacterin ziekten kunnen verwekken.
Ik slik dus een hele hoop van wetenschappers. Maar dat doe ik niet omdat ik ze verafgood maar omdat ze de gewoonte hebben om zeer raak te schieten en een samenhangend verhaal weten te vertellen dat open staat voor toetsing en dat die toetsing ook doorstaat.



> Bovendien, waarom leuren massa's mensen dan bv met de ET theorie? Dat mag omdat het geen wetenschap is vind je?


Houd toch op met zulke woorden te gebruiken. Men leurt niet met evolutietheorie. Men heeft gewoon een wetenschappelijke theorie opgesteld die zeer goed zaken verklaart en die men aanhoudt zo lang niemand met iets beter kan komen. De bevindingen van de wetenschap worden op een wat meer voor leken toegankelijk manier doorgegeven aan een breed publiek in de vorm van populair-wetenschappelijke werken, wetenschapsbijlagen in kranten en dergelijke. Dat is geen 'leuren'.
Men leurt toch ook niet met astronomie of biologie?

----------


## huxley

> _Geplaatst door ronald_ Combineer die goden dan bv met de scheppingskracht. Tot welke conclusies kom je dan?


Wat een vage, zogenaamd diepzinnige vragen. Echt de manier waarop jij discussieert. Eigenlijk zeg je nooit wat helder. De stiekeme manier waarop jij polytheisme trachtte te reduceren tot het aanbidden van stenen, met het doel het als alternatief voor monotheisme uit te schakelen, was ook al zo fraai.
Maar de zaak is eenvoudig: zo lang men niets weet over de aard van goden en hun herkomst, de reden waarom ze er zijn, is er ook geen reden te bedenken om aan te nemen dat er in den beginne slechts 1 ongeschapen God met scheppinsgkracht zou kunnen zijn. Twee, drie tig-miljoen of oneindig veel ongeschapen goden die alle scheppinsgkracht hebben zijn even zo zeer mogelijk. Het heelal als gemeenschappelijk schaakbord waarop die goden hun onpeilbare zetten plegen is gewoon en mogelijkheid waartegen geen fundamentele, logische bezwaren ingebracht kunnen worden.



> Om welke redenen werden kinderen aan de zon opgeofferd? Hielp dat?


Dit is in het kader van deze kwestie een irrelevant argument en tekent weer de manier waarop jij hier bezig bent. Of goden mensen vragen om kinderen te offeren of dat mensen menen dat goden hen dat vragen staat totaal los van de vraag of er meerdere goden kunnen zijn.

----------


## huxley

Hier even een herhaling van een eerdere post in een ander onderwerp.

Citaat:
Wie een "discussie" met Ronald volgt zal merken dat we hier de onwetenschappelijke Creationist voor ons hebben.
Hij probeert de moderne natuurwetenschap, die hem op het punt van de leeftijd van de aarde tegenspreekt (Ronald weet zeker dat de aarde niet ouder is dan 6000 jaar, so the Bible says, halleluja), onderuit te halen met de argumenten dat die "blind extrapoleert" en "onbekende factoren negeert", "katalyse verwaarloost" en met haar conclusies de wereld dus "een rad voor ogen draait".
Als je hem er dan op attent maakt dat minsten 10 onafhankelijke, wetenschappelijke methoden steeds op de conclusie uitkomen dat de aarde in elk geval ouder is dan de door hem gekoesterde 6000 jaar, doet hij net alsof hij je niet heeft gehoord en dreunt hij in herhaling, met twee vingers in zijn oren en knoflook in de raamopening om de boze geesten af te weren, de mantra's "extrapolatie", "katalyse" en "onbekende factoren X" op.
Uitmuntend kenner van de natuurwetenschappen als hij is (hij is alpha maar weet het op beta-gebied allemaal veel beter dan de beta's), beweert Ronald dat enkele wetenschappelijke methoden elkaar tegenspreken in hun conclusies over de leeftijd van de aarde. Zo zie je maar weer, volgens Ronald, hoe onbetrouwbaar die methoden zijn. Maar als je hem dan HERHAALDELIJK doorvraagt over WELKE methoden dat dan wel niet zijn, dat hij net alsof hij doof is, hangt knoflook in de deuropening en begint zijn mantra's.

----------


## Charlus

> _Geplaatst door huxley_ 
> *Hier even een herhaling van een eerdere post in een ander onderwerp.
> 
> Citaat:
> Wie een "discussie" met Ronald volgt zal merken dat we hier de onwetenschappelijke Creationist voor ons hebben.
> Hij probeert de moderne natuurwetenschap, die hem op het punt van de leeftijd van de aarde tegenspreekt (Ronald weet zeker dat de aarde niet ouder is dan 6000 jaar, so the Bible says, halleluja), onderuit te halen met de argumenten dat die "blind extrapoleert" en "onbekende factoren negeert", "katalyse verwaarloost" en met haar conclusies de wereld dus "een rad voor ogen draait".
> Als je hem er dan op attent maakt dat minsten 10 onafhankelijke, wetenschappelijke methoden steeds op de conclusie uitkomen dat de aarde in elk geval ouder is dan de door hem gekoesterde 6000 jaar, doet hij net alsof hij je niet heeft gehoord en dreunt hij in herhaling, met twee vingers in zijn oren en knoflook in de raamopening om de boze geesten af te weren, de mantra's "extrapolatie", "katalyse" en "onbekende factoren X" op.
> Uitmuntend kenner van de natuurwetenschappen als hij is (hij is alpha maar weet het op beta-gebied allemaal veel beter dan de beta's), beweert Ronald dat enkele wetenschappelijke methoden elkaar tegenspreken in hun conclusies over de leeftijd van de aarde. Zo zie je maar weer, volgens Ronald, hoe onbetrouwbaar die methoden zijn. Maar als je hem dan HERHAALDELIJK doorvraagt over WELKE methoden dat dan wel niet zijn, dat hij net alsof hij doof is, hangt knoflook in de deuropening en begint zijn mantra's.*


Jaaaaaa, we lopen allemaal in een cirkeltje. In weer een andere discussie die, hoe kan het ook anders, k over de ET ging, heb ik dit citaat al eens gniffelend opgeduikeld. Van Iznogood toch? 
R. heeft zijn taktiek iets aangepast. De scheppingstheorie is inmiddels onaantastbaar geworden mbt. de wetenschap, want de ST is een onderdeel van religie. Je kunt dus alleen onder aanvoer van theologische argumenten, in overeenstemming met het heilige boek, aantonen dat het schort aan de ST. De ET maakt geen schijn van kans. Het was mooi zolang het duurde.

----------


## H.P.Pas

> _Geplaatst door Charlus_ 
> *Jaaaaaa, we lopen allemaal in een cirkeltje.*


Als laboratoriummieren..  :jammer:

----------


## maartenn100

Kijk mensen, ik denk dat het grote probleem is, dat mensen die met een godsdienst zijn grootgebracht, niet zomaar van vandaag op morgen kunnen zeggen: "wij geloven daar niet meer in".
Het valt dus echt wel te verwachten dat deze mensen in de discussie niet zullen zeggen: "het scheppingsverhaal is fout en de evolutietheorie is juist". Dat heeft ofwel tijd nodig, ofwel zullen gelovigen zelf een soort consensus moeten vinden tussen hun aannames uit geloof, en wat de wetenschap vaststelt.

----------


## ronald

> _Geplaatst door Charlus_ 
> [B]*
> 
> Oh ja, jouw wetenschappelijk verantwoorde verwerping van de ET. De ST kan niet verworpen worden vanuit de moderne wetenschap want die is niet van toepassing op de ST. Komt dat even goed uit. Alleen met theologische argumenten kan de ST weerlegd worden. Hoe dan? Bewijzen dat god niet kan bestaan? Met theologische argumenten aantonen dat de bijbel van A tot Z gelogen is?
> Letterlijk en figuurlijk vanuit het niets met een "theorie" (bij gebrek aan een betere term) op de proppen komen, lijkt nergens op. Waarom denk je eigenlijk dat de ST genegeerd wordt binnen elke willekeurige tak van de moderne wetenschapsbeoefening? Ja ja, omdat ze de wanhoop nabij zijn over de kristalhelderheid van de ST, afgezet tegen hun eigen zo wazige ET, probereren ze de ST dood te zwijgen.
> Even pragmatisch nu, mijzelf herhalend.
> De ST wordt zonder nadere verklaring als De Waarheid in vage boeken uit het jaar nul opgevoerd en is onbruikbaar voor wetenschappelijk onderzoek en praktische toepassingen. Noem eens een praktische toepassing van de ST. 
> Het is zoals bij de babbelende mier: uit onzin kan niets zinnigs geconcludeerd worden, alleen meer onzin.
> Maar wacht..., volgens mij probeer je te zeggen dat de ST niet van toepassing kan zijn op the real world, het onderzoeksterrein van de moderne wetenschap die, zoals jij stelt, niet van toepassing kan zijn op de ST.*



Het vergt natuurlijk wel een bepaalde denkvermogen om de dingen gescheiden te blijven zien. Bij jou is de ET en de ST weer helemaal doorelkaar gehusseld terwijl toch duidelijk is dat denken op natuurlijk niveau toch echt iets anders is dan bovennatuurlijk niveau. Misschien uit nijd omdat je niets tegen mijn punten waarop ik de ET bekritiseer kunt inbrengen? Daar hoor ik je namelijk niet over.Sterker nog, enig kennis over de filosofie van de natuurwetenschappen, wetenschappelijke test en hypothese, criteria voor bevestiging en aanvaardbaarheid, wetten en hun rol in wetenschappelijke verklaringen, theorieen en theoretische verklaringen, begripsvorm en theoretische reductie schijn je niet te kunnen hanteren. Als je je daar nou eens op zou richten dan kom je misschien een stapje verder. Mocht je je toch tegen religieuze werken en concepten of geloven willen ageren laat dan die "vage werken" even voor je schijnen en dan kun je op dat niveau wat inhoudelijker reageren. Dit slaat natuurlijk nergens op. Probeer wat wetenschappelijker te denken.

Zeg eens eerlijk. Wat heb je werkelijk van de Bijbel en haar uitleg gelezen? Dit om enigszins een basissituatie voor discussie daarover te kunnen bepalen.

----------


## ronald

> _Geplaatst door Thermopylae_ 
> *Tot het moment, wetenschappelijke bevindingen en teksten van heilige boeken niet met elkaar in overeenstemming zijn. Dan wordt de wetenschap verworpen.
> 
> 1. Volgens de bijbel is de aarde 5766 jaar oud.
> 
> 2. Genesis 1:19: Toen was het avond geweest en het was morgen geweest, de 4e dag.
> 
> 1:20: En God zeide: Dat de wateren wemelen van levende wezens, en dat het gevogelte over de aarde vliege langs het uitspansel des hemels.
> 
> ...



Op een aantal punten is er een contradictie tussen de Tora en de Wetenschap. Een daarvan is schepping van de wereld. en het begin van de mens. De Tora kan wat evolutietheorie aanhangers zeggen eigenlijk niets schelen. Het idee van periodes voor de schepping van de mens wordt in de geschriften genoemd. In een Midrash staat vermeld dat Gd werelden bouwde en ze vernietigden voordat Hij dit universum creeerde. In de Zohar staat zelfs vermeld dat dat er andere menselijke rassen waren naast de Adam uit Genisis. Het fundamentele geloof is dat Gd het universum creeerde en erover regeert. Ik neem aan dat je dat niet weet en zo schep ik een mogelijkheid voor jou open dat er eventueel sprake kan zijn van een evolutie. 
Als de wetenschap wil bewijzen dat de ouderdom van het heelal honderden miljoenen jaren oud is, dan bedient zij zich aan de ene kant van meettechnieken wat je zou kunnen noemen wetenschappelijke metingen, maar aan de andere kant maakt de ET gebruik van extrapolaire methoden op basis van die meettechnieken. Wat jij noemt dat "wetenschappelijke metingen hebben aangetoont dat het heelal ca 13,6 miljard jaar oud is" is in wezen een idee over een verlenging of terugberekening op basis van die meetmethoden. Het terug doorvoeren is een extrapolaire methode die hun gebruikers niet kunnen waarmaken omdat het speculatief is en dus niet wetenschappelijk. Wetenschap en speculatie gaan niet samen. Metingen op botten vinden geen verborgen geboortekaartje maar een stand, hoedanigheid van het materiaal. Lineair terugrekenen is al een extentie naar een periode die men niet kan overzien. Dit als klein voorbeeld.

Wat jij nu doet is iets van de Bijbel pakken en dat naast een gegeven van de ET plaatsen. Ten eerste maak je je dus schuldig door "natuurlijke theorieen" met "bovennatuurlijke theorieen" te vergelijken, dit terwijl ik al meerdere malen heb gezegd dat verzoening tussen de twee verschillende disciplines niet mogelijk is. Met je andere voorbeelden doe je hetzelfde.

Dat ze ook op de joods orthodoxe scholen kennis nemen van enig ET is omdat ik al zei dat scholen tig jaar achter lopen en het Ministerie dat maar erin blijft houden wat ook nog eens als een examenvraag kan opduiken. De Vu is al een wetenschappelijk instituut en bekijkt dat vanuit de wetensschap. Het is een wat overtrokken beeld dat je hebt dat "de religieuzen" daar achter zitten. Je doet net alsof het alleen religieuze mensen zijn die bezwaren hebben tegen de ET die in zich ook nog eens de boodschap "er is geen Gd" meebrengt omdat de "big bang" nog steeds niet is opgehelderd. Je moet weten dat er hoofdzakelijk bezwaren zijn die berusten op de methode van extrapoleren. 
Zoals ik hierboven meldde kan het ons en de Tora niet schelen dat er mensen zijn die niet aannemen dat deze wereld zo'n 6000 jaar oud is. Wij hebben ook meerdere en andere bronnen. Daar gaat het helemaal niet om. Het gaat om de Schepper, Zijn schepping en scheppen. In de ET kom je hier niet ver mee.
Onderwijs heeft ook te maken met het maken van een selectie. Denk je dat op de reguliere medische faculteiten binnen de studie medicijnen homeopathie wordt onderwezen? waaron niet? Omdat de meerderheid van de proffesoren medici en niets in zien. Dat wil niet zeggen dat studenten medicijnen daar niet in zullen of kunnen geloven. Wanneer je de ET wilt onderwijzen dan moet je zeker zijn dat dat een wetenschap is dat empirisch is bewezen. Zo niet? Ok, doe maar in je vrije tijd.Nog erger, de reguliere professoren kraken het af. Sabboteren zij nu de medische wetenschap? Ik denk het niet. Je kunt hooguit van een beperking spreken en de individuele student zal zich toch wel prive laten bijscholen. Net zoals ET aanhangers de religie verwijzen, verwijzen empirische wetenschappers de ET. Het gecompliceerde in de ET is omdat zij deels gebruik maakt van empirische gegevens maar ook van extrapolerende methoden daarvan.

----------


## ronald

> _Geplaatst door huxley_ 
> *Je bent een gelovige die zijn idee dat de aarde niet ouder is dan 6000 jaar als gegeven neemt en daaraan de wetenschap begint te toetsen, totaal tegen elke wetenschappelijke houding in.
> 
> Ja, ik slik als zoete koek dat de aarde om de zon draait en niet dat de zon om de aarde draait, zoals de Bijbel suggereert met zijn Joshuaverhaal. Ik slik ook als zoete koek dat de aardschollen bewegen. En dat radioactiviteit een verschijnsel is waarbij massa in energie wordt omgezet. Dat bacterin ziekten kunnen verwekken.
> Ik slik dus een hele hoop van wetenschappers. Maar dat doe ik niet omdat ik ze verafgood maar omdat ze de gewoonte hebben om zeer raak te schieten en een samenhangend verhaal weten te vertellen dat open staat voor toetsing en dat die toetsing ook doorstaat.
> Houd toch op met zulke woorden te gebruiken. Men leurt niet met evolutietheorie. Men heeft gewoon een wetenschappelijke theorie opgesteld die zeer goed zaken verklaart en die men aanhoudt zo lang niemand met iets beter kan komen. De bevindingen van de wetenschap worden op een wat meer voor leken toegankelijk manier doorgegeven aan een breed publiek in de vorm van populair-wetenschappelijke werken, wetenschapsbijlagen in kranten en dergelijke. Dat is geen 'leuren'.
> Men leurt toch ook niet met astronomie of biologie?*



Hoe kun jij zo vooroordelend zijn? Waar baseer jij dat op? Waar staat dat ik de wetenschap aan de Bijbel toets? Geef mij het bewijs.

Niets behoort men als zoete koek te slikken. Ook de Tora niet en dat is je even ontgaan dat de basis van de Tora "vragen" is. Je moet natuurlijk wel weten wat koek is of lucht. Anders wordt het zo'n luchtig koekhappen spelletje.

Dat jij wetenschappelijk kennis tot je neemt zegt niets in dit geval. Dat doe ik ook. Dat jij verder bent gegaan om ook de Et als volledig empirisch te accepteren moet jij ook weten. Dat ik daar vragen bij stel moet ik ook weten. Als jij niet vindt dat men al die populistische publicaties van artikelen, boeken, video's en weet ik veel meer niet aan de man probeert te brengen, dan vind ik dat niet hoger stijgen dan "leuren". Sorry. Je vergis je door te stellen dat de Et "verklaart", want het poogt te verklaren. Zolang men niet met iets beters komt, vind jij dat standhouden. Mag. Maar men mag ook de ST aanhouden en men mag zeker ook vraagtekens bij de theorie en haar methoden plaatsen. Wanneer jij vindt dat ik ook geen leuren schrijf bij bv Biologie of Astronomie, is omdat ik dat niet doe omdat dat empirische wetenchappen zijn. Stel, alweer, deze niet gelijk.

----------


## ronald

> _Geplaatst door huxley_ 
> *Wat een vage, zogenaamd diepzinnige vragen. Echt de manier waarop jij discussieert. Eigenlijk zeg je nooit wat helder. De stiekeme manier waarop jij polytheisme trachtte te reduceren tot het aanbidden van stenen, met het doel het als alternatief voor monotheisme uit te schakelen, was ook al zo fraai.
> Maar de zaak is eenvoudig: zo lang men niets weet over de aard van goden en hun herkomst, de reden waarom ze er zijn, is er ook geen reden te bedenken om aan te nemen dat er in den beginne slechts 1 ongeschapen God met scheppinsgkracht zou kunnen zijn. Twee, drie tig-miljoen of oneindig veel ongeschapen goden die alle scheppinsgkracht hebben zijn even zo zeer mogelijk. Het heelal als gemeenschappelijk schaakbord waarop die goden hun onpeilbare zetten plegen is gewoon en mogelijkheid waartegen geen fundamentele, logische bezwaren ingebracht kunnen worden.
> 
> Dit is in het kader van deze kwestie een irrelevant argument en tekent weer de manier waarop jij hier bezig bent. Of goden mensen vragen om kinderen te offeren of dat mensen menen dat goden hen dat vragen staat totaal los van de vraag of er meerdere goden kunnen zijn.*



Ik discussieer op essentiele punten en een essentieel punt van Gd is dat Hij schept. Wanneer mensen in afgoden zijn gaan geloven, geloofde men ook in de initiatieve kracht van die god die in de wereld of het leven van de mens kan ingrijpen. Welke initiatief kan de zon nemen? In hoeverre grijpt hij direct in in het leven van individuele mensen? Het doet er niet toe over welke afgod we het dan hebben. Beantwoord de vraag of zij initiatieve scheppende krachten bezit zoals Gd die moet hebben? En dat noem jij stiekem? Leer eens essentieel denken. WElke vorm van polytheisme ken jij die wel op een hoger niveua is? Plaats dat dan meteen dan kunnen we verder. Weten wij niets van de aard van afgoden? Hebben wij geen overleveringen genoeg? Opeens betekenen archeologische bronnen over bv de inka's niets meer? Zijn bv kinderoffers geen daad van afgodendienarij geweest om de zon te " voeden" ? Hoezo irrelevant? Ze waren bang dat de zon niet meer op zou komen. Er was een periode in de geschiedenis van de mensheid dat men zo dacht. Elke generatie onthult weer andere "onbegrijpelijkheden" die enerzijds met bijgeloof te maken heeft en anderzijds met het kennen van de materie, nl de zon komt gewoon elke dag op want dat is haar natuurlijke gang. Inderdaad als je begint met het accepteren van twee of meerdere goden dan ben je al naast het begrip Gd geraakt. 
Ik voor mijzelf heb meer reden aan te nemen dat er 'e'en Gd is die de wereld heeft geschapen. Dat heet monotheisme.

----------


## ronald

> _Geplaatst door huxley_ 
> *Hier even een herhaling van een eerdere post in een ander onderwerp.
> 
> Citaat:
> Wie een "discussie" met Ronald volgt zal merken dat we hier de onwetenschappelijke Creationist voor ons hebben.
> Hij probeert de moderne natuurwetenschap, die hem op het punt van de leeftijd van de aarde tegenspreekt (Ronald weet zeker dat de aarde niet ouder is dan 6000 jaar, so the Bible says, halleluja), onderuit te halen met de argumenten dat die "blind extrapoleert" en "onbekende factoren negeert", "katalyse verwaarloost" en met haar conclusies de wereld dus "een rad voor ogen draait".
> Als je hem er dan op attent maakt dat minsten 10 onafhankelijke, wetenschappelijke methoden steeds op de conclusie uitkomen dat de aarde in elk geval ouder is dan de door hem gekoesterde 6000 jaar, doet hij net alsof hij je niet heeft gehoord en dreunt hij in herhaling, met twee vingers in zijn oren en knoflook in de raamopening om de boze geesten af te weren, de mantra's "extrapolatie", "katalyse" en "onbekende factoren X" op.
> Uitmuntend kenner van de natuurwetenschappen als hij is (hij is alpha maar weet het op beta-gebied allemaal veel beter dan de beta's), beweert Ronald dat enkele wetenschappelijke methoden elkaar tegenspreken in hun conclusies over de leeftijd van de aarde. Zo zie je maar weer, volgens Ronald, hoe onbetrouwbaar die methoden zijn. Maar als je hem dan HERHAALDELIJK doorvraagt over WELKE methoden dat dan wel niet zijn, dat hij net alsof hij doof is, hangt knoflook in de deuropening en begint zijn mantra's.*


Kun jij het niet alleen af? Izznogood in de andere discussie heeft in ieder geval niets van mijn standpunten kunnen omver redeneren. Met hier en daar wat gescheld en belachelijk maken, waarmee hij zichzelf eigenlijk mee belachelijk maakte, heeft hij niets ingebracht. Dat jij dat ter hand neemt toont enigszins je armoede. Speek je eigen woorden en slik niet alles voor zoete koek ook al bleek dat Iznogood zoete broodjes met een of ander achterban probeerde te maken.

----------


## Thermopylae

> _Geplaatst door ronald_ 
> *Wat jij nu doet is iets van de Bijbel pakken en dat naast een gegeven van de ET plaatsen. Ten eerste maak je je dus schuldig door "natuurlijke theorieen" met "bovennatuurlijke theorieen" te vergelijken, dit terwijl ik al meerdere malen heb gezegd dat verzoening tussen de twee verschillende disciplines niet mogelijk is. Met je andere voorbeelden doe je hetzelfde.*


Nee. Wat ik doe is een deel van het scheppingsverhaal uit de bijbel , naast paleontologische vondsten stellen. 

Daarbij blijkt dat de chronologische volgorde van de vondsten is:
vissen amphibien reptielen vogels,zoogdieren mensachtigen mensen.
In deze volgorde zijn deze organismes dus op aarde gekomen.
Hetgeen overigens de evolutie thorie bewijst. Uit de eenvoudige organismes zijn via evolutie de (steeds) ingewikkelder organismes ontstaan. Het is derhalve duidelijk, dat de vogels aanzienlijk later zijn ontstaan, dan de organismes in de zee. 
We hoeven daarbij niet in te gaan op hoe lang precies de diverse tijdperken geleden zijn, zoals het Archaecum, waar de eerste organismes in de zeeen ontstonden, en de Jura, waar de landdieren ontstonden, waaronder de dino's waaruit de tussenvorm tussen dino's en vogels is ontstaan, zie de Archaeopteryx. 

Genesis 1:19: Toen was het avond geweest en het was morgen geweest, de 4e dag.

1:20: En God zeide: Dat de wateren wemelen van levende wezens, en dat het gevogelte over de aarde vliege langs het uitspansel des hemels

Hier geeft de bijbel dus aan, dat de eerste schepping die betrekking had op leven op aarde, de zeedieren en vogels betrof.
Zoals uit de paleontologische bewijzen blijkt, klopt dit totaal niet, met hetgeen is aangetroffen! Er zit een enorm lange tijd, tussen de zeedieren en de vogels.
Dit heeft dus niets te maken met discussies, over hoeveel tijd er daadwerkelijk tussen de beide tijdperken zat, maar kan eenvoudig worden aangetoond aan de hand van vondsten.

Wat betreft de VU het volgende. Men plaatst een essay van een persoon, die argumenten aanvoert, waarom de ET onzin is. Een bioloog geeft niet alleen aan, waar deze man in de fout gaat, maar geeft ook aan, dat een aantal uitspraken van vooraanstaande wetenschappers door deze man worden verdraaid, zodat het lijkt, dat deze uitspraken tegen de ET doen, terwijl dat dus beslist niet het geval is. Als je als centrum van wetenschap een essay plaatst, maar er wordt aangetoond, dat de schrijver o.a. d.m.v. het vervalsen van uitspraken van wetenschappers iets tracht te bewijzen, dan is het niet meer dan van fatsoen getuigend, als je in ieder geval het wederwoord op het verdraaien van onderhavige uitspraken publiceert! Dat fatsoen heeft de VU dus blijkbaar niet gehad.

----------


## ronald

> _Geplaatst door Charlus_ 
> *Jaaaaaa, we lopen allemaal in een cirkeltje. In weer een andere discussie die, hoe kan het ook anders, k over de ET ging, heb ik dit citaat al eens gniffelend opgeduikeld. Van Iznogood toch? 
> R. heeft zijn taktiek iets aangepast. De scheppingstheorie is inmiddels onaantastbaar geworden mbt. de wetenschap, want de ST is een onderdeel van religie. Je kunt dus alleen onder aanvoer van theologische argumenten, in overeenstemming met het heilige boek, aantonen dat het schort aan de ST. De ET maakt geen schijn van kans. Het was mooi zolang het duurde.*



Juist. Dat zeg ik al vanaf het begin hoor. " Wetenschap handelt en formuleert met theorien en hypotheses terwijl de Bijbel handelt met absolute waarheid. Deze zijn twee verschillende disciplines waar "verzoening" totaal niet op zijn plaats is. " Zo kan de wetenschap de ST niet verklaren noch verwerpen en zo is de Bijbel in contradictie met de ET ( niet " de" wetenschap zoals men hier even tussen neus en lippen wil doen laten blijken) maar kan die niet verwerpen. Mijn " verwerpen" stamt voort vanuit het gebruik van wetemschappelijke methoden die ET gebruikt. Kort, en niets nieuws.

----------


## ronald

> _Geplaatst door Thermopylae_ 
> *Nee. Wat ik doe is een deel van het scheppingsverhaal uit de bijbel , naast paleontologische vondsten stellen. 
> 
> Daarbij blijkt dat de chronologische volgorde van de vondsten is:
> vissen amphibien reptielen vogels,zoogdieren mensachtigen mensen.
> In deze volgorde zijn deze organismes dus op aarde gekomen.
> Hetgeen overigens de evolutie thorie bewijst. Uit de eenvoudige organismes zijn via evolutie de (steeds) ingewikkelder organismes ontstaan. Het is derhalve duidelijk, dat de vogels aanzienlijk later zijn ontstaan, dan de organismes in de zee. 
> We hoeven daarbij niet in te gaan op hoe lang precies de diverse tijdperken geleden zijn, zoals het Archaecum, waar de eerste organismes in de zeeen ontstonden, en de Jura, waar de landdieren ontstonden, waaronder de dino's waaruit de tussenvorm tussen dino's en vogels is ontstaan, zie de Archaeopteryx. 
> 
> ...



Paleontologische bewijzen? Je doet net alsof die tak van wetenschap een gesloten boek is. Alsof alles al is gevonden. Er zijn honderden vragen bij te stellen. Je borduurt nu gewoon leuk door op het onvolledige. en tevens op uitgangspunten verkregen door het toepassen van extrapolerende methoden. 
Waar hebben we het nu over? De ET vs ST of niet? Het gaat er hier helemaal niet om. Het gaat om de essentie en dat is de Schepper, het scheppen en het geschapene. Hier gooi je de ET gewoon over de Bijbel heen. Logisch dat je er niet uit komt. 

Misschien lees je ook een van mijn stukjes hierboven waar ik meerdere bronnen hun mening laat horen: "Op een aantal punten is er een contradictie tussen de Tora en de Wetenschap. Een daarvan is schepping van de wereld. en het begin van de mens. De Tora kan wat evolutietheorie aanhangers zeggen eigenlijk niets schelen. Het idee van periodes voor de schepping van de mens wordt in de geschriften genoemd. In een Midrash staat vermeld dat Gd werelden bouwde en ze vernietigden voordat Hij dit universum creeerde. In de Zohar staat zelfs vermeld dat dat er andere menselijke rassen waren naast de Adam uit Genisis. Het fundamentele geloof is dat Gd het universum creeerde en erover regeert. Ik neem aan dat je dat niet weet en zo schep ik een mogelijkheid voor jou open dat er eventueel sprake kan zijn van een evolutie."

Het voorbeeld van de VU heb je te weinig uitgelegd om daar zinnig op in te gaan. Lijkt mij ook een VU aangelegenheid die ik hier niet hoef te verdedigen.

----------


## Charlus

> _Geplaatst door ronald_ 
> *<...>Wetenschap handelt en formuleert met theorien en hypotheses terwijl de Bijbel handelt met absolute waarheid. Deze zijn twee verschillende disciplines waar "verzoening" totaal niet op zijn plaats is. " Zo kan de wetenschap de ST niet verklaren noch verwerpen en zo is de Bijbel in contradictie met de ET ( niet " de" wetenschap zoals men hier even tussen neus en lippen wil doen laten blijken) maar kan die niet verwerpen. Mijn " verwerpen" stamt voort vanuit het gebruik van wetemschappelijke methoden die ET gebruikt. Kort, en niets nieuws.*


Volgens mij zijn we het dan niet oneens. De ST heeft alleen bestaansrecht binnen de context jouw geloofsopvatting (c.q. wat jij beschouwt als de Waarheid) en is onvergelijkbaar met de ET, die een produkt is van reguliere wetenschapsbeoefening en "regeert" in de fysieke realiteit totdat iemand hem weerlegt volgens de spelregels van diezelfde wetenschapsbeoefening. Ben jij daartoe in staat? Nee, anders had je het wel reeds gedaan. Of ben jij een miskend genie naar wie niemand wil luisteren? Ingezonden brieven aan Nature van Ronald verdwijnen schandalig genoeg steeds maar weer in de prullenbak?
De ST heeft zeggingskracht als allegorie binnen het partikuliere universum van iemand zijn, in dit geval jouw, geloofsbeleving. In de fysieke realiteit is de ST irrelevant. Dat is ahw. de prijs die jij moet betalen voor je onaantastbaar verklaren van de ST voor wetenschappelijke methodologien. 
Noem eens een praktische toepassing van de ST.

----------


## Charlus

> _Geplaatst door H.P.Pas_ 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Geplaatst door Charlus_ 
> Jaaaaaa, we lopen allemaal in een cirkeltje.
> 
> 
> *Als laboratoriummieren.. *


Soms breken heel slimme en originele geesten uit het cirkeltje. Darwin bijvoorbeeld. Ihgv. gelovigen wordt iedere uitbraakpoging afgestraft. Trouw volgen zij hun cirkeltje.

----------


## ronald

> _Geplaatst door Charlus_ 
> *Volgens mij zijn we het dan niet oneens. De ST heeft alleen bestaansrecht binnen de context jouw geloofsopvatting (c.q. wat jij beschouwt als de Waarheid) en is onvergelijkbaar met de ET, die een produkt is van reguliere wetenschapsbeoefening en "regeert" in de fysieke realiteit totdat iemand hem weerlegt volgens de spelregels van diezelfde wetenschapsbeoefening. Ben jij daartoe in staat? Nee, anders had je het wel reeds gedaan. Of ben jij een miskend genie naar wie niemand wil luisteren? Ingezonden brieven aan Nature van Ronald verdwijnen schandalig genoeg steeds maar weer in de prullenbak?
> De ST heeft zeggingskracht als allegorie binnen het partikuliere universum van iemand zijn, in dit geval jouw, geloofsbeleving. In de fysieke realiteit is de ST irrelevant. Dat is ahw. de prijs die jij moet betalen voor je onaantastbaar verklaren van de ST voor wetenschappelijke methodologien. 
> Noem eens een praktische toepassing van de ST.*



Er zijn genoeg wetenschappers die datgene wat ik hier breng al gezegd hebben hoor.Niet dat het zoveel uitmaakt voor ET aanhangers. Nature is geen wetenschappelijk blad en het onderwerp verdient wel aardig.

Voor velen zal de ST in de fysieke realiteit inderdaad weinig relevant zijn. Ik leef er ook niet dagelijks mee. De wereld bestaat voor mij in het nu en ik probeer prominent religieus aanwezig te zijn in een wereld van daden waarin de materie een belangrijke rol speelt en het doel is om het op een hoger plan te brengen. In algemene zin prijs ik de Schepper, de Alomtegenwoordige, Zijn grootheid.

----------


## ronald

> _Geplaatst door Charlus_ 
> [B]*Als laboratoriummieren..  
> 
> Soms breken heel slimme en originele geesten uit het cirkeltje. Darwin bijvoorbeeld. Ihgv. gelovigen wordt iedere uitbraakpoging afgestraft. Trouw volgen zij hun cirkeltje.*



Darwin werd door wetenschappers afgestraft. Gelovigen hebben niet zo'n boodschap aan Darwin. Tenzij hij uitspraken doet over het bovennatuurlijke. Maar dat waren veelal volgelingen.

----------


## H.P.Pas

> _Geplaatst door ronald_ 
> *Leer eens essentieel denken. WElke vorm van polytheisme ken jij die wel op een hoger niveua is?*


Complexe systemen onstaan daar waar twee of meer krachten tegen elkaar in werken en een (dynamisch of statisch) evenwicht onstaat.
Je kunt denken aan een kathedraal, die (be)staat bij de gratie van de zwaartekracht enerzijds en de onsamendrukbaarheid van de stenen , die een tegenkracht opwekt. Of aan een gebergte, waar een dynamisch evenwicht bestaat tussen erosie en tektonische opstuwing. Of aan de Veluwse hei gevormd door plantegroei en begrazing of aan .. pak maar wat.
Traditioneel polythesme probeert de krachten elk voor zich te benoemen, abstract polythesme (Hindoesme bv), reduceert ze op hun systeemtheoretische funkties: creatie (Brahma,) stabilisering (Visnhu) en afbraak (Shiwa).
Beide invalshoeken getuigen van een helderder kijk op de wereld dan het monothesme. En kracht zonder tegenkracht resulteert in een zwart gat en niets meer.
Alle monothesmen zijn in de kern absurd.

----------


## Tomas

> _Geplaatst door H.P.Pas_ 
> 
> Alle monothesmen zijn in de kern absurd.


Daar is de duivel voor. Zowel de tegenkracht als uitvoerende knecht tegelijkertijd.

----------


## Thermopylae

> _Geplaatst door ronald_ 
> *Paleontologische bewijzen? Je doet net alsof die tak van wetenschap een gesloten boek is. Alsof alles al is gevonden. Er zijn honderden vragen bij te stellen. Je borduurt nu gewoon leuk door op het onvolledige. en tevens op uitgangspunten verkregen door het toepassen van extrapolerende methoden.*


Geen enkele wetenschap is een "gesloten boek", in de zin, dat alles ontdekt is en dus verder onderzoek niet meer behoeft te worden gedaan. Dus ook paleontologisch onderzoek zal altijd doorgaan.
Maar wil je met deze opmerking zeggen, dat wetenschappelijk vondsten en vaststellingen altijd geheel waardeloos zijn, omdat misschien op enig moment, nieuwe gezichtspunten kunnen optreden?
Bij de metingen omtrent de oudheid van het heelal en aarde, trek je de uitkomsten steeds in twijfel, en kom je op de proppen dat bij deze berekeningen gebruik wordt gemaakt van extrapolatie.
Nu bij bodemvondsten echter, begin je daar weer over!
Het is toch heel simpel, men stelt bij onderzoek vast, dat er sprake is van chronologie in vondsten. De meest primitieve organismes worden het verst in de tijd gevonden, de meest geavanceerde organismes het laatst. Bij sporen van eenvoudige eencelligen, worden geen sporen gevonden van (veel) geavanceerdere organismes! 
Wat men ook in de toekomst nog zal vinden, dat kan toch nooit dit beeld veranderen? Hoog op zal men meer ketenen vinden in het verloop van het leven op aarde. Ik ben derhalve benieuwd, waarom jij ook deze wetenschappelijke onderzoeken, niet wenst te accepteren.







> [i]Waar hebben we het nu over? De ET vs ST of niet? Het gaat er hier helemaal niet om. Het gaat om de essentie en dat is de Schepper, het scheppen en het geschapene. Hier gooi je de ET gewoon over de Bijbel heen. Logisch dat je er niet uit komt. Misschien lees je ook een van mijn stukjes hierboven waar ik meerdere bronnen hun mening laat horen: "Op een aantal punten is er een contradictie tussen de Tora en de Wetenschap. Een daarvan is schepping van de wereld. en het begin van de mens. De Tora kan wat evolutietheorie aanhangers zeggen eigenlijk niets schelen. Het idee van periodes voor de schepping van de mens wordt in de geschriften genoemd. In een Midrash staat vermeld dat Gd werelden bouwde en ze vernietigden voordat Hij dit universum creeerde. In de Zohar staat zelfs vermeld dat dat er andere menselijke rassen waren naast de Adam uit Genisis. Het fundamentele geloof is dat Gd het universum creeerde en erover regeert. Ik neem aan dat je dat niet weet en zo schep ik een mogelijkheid voor jou open dat er eventueel sprake kan zijn van een evolutie."[/B]


Waar we het over hebben, is het volgende.

Je schreef:

"Geplaatst door ronald 
Gelovigen behoren gebruik te maken van de wetenschap. De mens is begaafd met intellect om de werelsd te onderzoeken, problemen op te lossen en ziektes te genezen. Ik ken in mijn religieuze omgeving niemand die daar anders over denkt."

Vandaar mijn opmerking, tot het moment wetenschappelijke bevindingen botsen met de heilige boeken.
Als voorbeeld geef ik die teksten uit Genesis, m.b.t. Paleontologische bewijzen.
En je reageert, zoals door mij aangegeven. Wetenschap wordt omhelst, tot wetenschappelijke bewijzen niet in overeenstemming is met een heilig boek. 







> [i]Het voorbeeld van de VU heb je te weinig uitgelegd om daar zinnig op in te gaan. Lijkt mij ook een VU aangelegenheid die ik hier niet hoef te verdedigen. [/B]


Uiteraard behoef jij niet de VU te verdedigen. Dat heb ik ook niet gevraagd.

Jij schreef: 

"Het is een wat overtrokken beeld dat je hebt dat "de religieuzen" daar achter zitten." 


Als een universiteit een essay plaatst in een orgaan, en een bioloog geeft niet alleen aan, dat de schrijver grote fouten maakt in de gebruikte argumenten waarop hij de ET als onzin afdoet, maar bovendien als argumenten uitspraken van wetenschappers vervalst, dan lijkt het mij dat die universiteit, in ieder geval m.b.t. die vervalsingen het weerwoord moet plaatsen.
Nu zelfs dat niet gebeurd is, geeft dat te denken.
De lezers krijgen daardoor argumenten te lezen die moeten aantonen dat de ET onzin is, die vervalst zijn. Dat zou een universiteit niet moeten willen.

----------


## ronald

> _Geplaatst door H.P.Pas_ 
> *
> Traditioneel polythesme probeert de krachten elk voor zich te benoemen, abstract polythesme (Hindoesme bv), reduceert ze op hun systeemtheoretische funkties: creatie (Brahma,) stabilisering (Visnhu) en afbraak (Shiwa).
> Beide invalshoeken getuigen van een helderder kijk op de wereld dan het monothesme. En kracht zonder tegenkracht resulteert in een zwart gat en niets meer.
> Alle monothesmen zijn in de kern absurd.*


Ik weet niet of dat helderder is. Klint wel versnipperd met ieder zijn eigen hoofd. 

Wie zegt dat er geen tegenkracht is binnen het monotheisme? Er zijn genoeg voorbeelden te vinden in Tenach met grote consequenties. Zeker geen geisoleerd zwart gat. 

Dat de kern van het monotheisme absurd is klopt wel. Wie zegt dat bovennatuurlijke orde "gewoon" is? Het stijgt ver boven rede en kennis uit.

----------


## Charlus

> _Geplaatst door H.P.Pas_ 
> *<...>Alle monothesmen zijn in de kern absurd.*


Monothesmen: simplex sigillum veri. 
Mooie uiteenzetting verder.

----------


## ronald

> _Geplaatst door Thermopylae_ 
> *Geen enkele wetenschap is een "gesloten boek", in de zin, dat alles ontdekt is en dus verder onderzoek niet meer behoeft te worden gedaan. Dus ook paleontologisch onderzoek zal altijd doorgaan.
> Maar wil je met deze opmerking zeggen, dat wetenschappelijk vondsten en vaststellingen altijd geheel waardeloos zijn, omdat misschien op enig moment, nieuwe gezichtspunten kunnen optreden?
> Bij de metingen omtrent de oudheid van het heelal en aarde, trek je de uitkomsten steeds in twijfel, en kom je op de proppen dat bij deze berekeningen gebruik wordt gemaakt van extrapolatie.
> Nu bij bodemvondsten echter, begin je daar weer over!
> Het is toch heel simpel, men stelt bij onderzoek vast, dat er sprake is van chronologie in vondsten. De meest primitieve organismes worden het verst in de tijd gevonden, de meest geavanceerde organismes het laatst. Bij sporen van eenvoudige eencelligen, worden geen sporen gevonden van (veel) geavanceerdere organismes! 
> Wat men ook in de toekomst nog zal vinden, dat kan toch nooit dit beeld veranderen? Hoog op zal men meer ketenen vinden in het verloop van het leven op aarde. Ik ben derhalve benieuwd, waarom jij ook deze wetenschappelijke onderzoeken, niet wenst te accepteren.
> 
> 
> ...



Dat geen enkele wetenschap geen gesloten boek is breng je nu wel erg eufemistisch voor de ET.
Ik zeg zeker niet dat ook maar enig vonds waardeloos is. Je redeneert wel erg naar uitersten. Ik heb niets te vrezen en zou enig onderzoek totaal niet tegenzitten. De wetenschap is gebonden aan regels en als men die maar consequent toepast dan is er niets aan de hand. Je blijft natuurlijk wel zitten met de extrapolotie methoden. Maar snap je nog niet dat data eigenlijk Tora niet tegenspreekt. Het gaat, nogmaals om de Schepper en Zijn daden en binnen de ET het evolutioneren. Vondsten zijn te sumier om daaraan de gehele ET te koppelen. Dat vind niet ik maar de empirische wetenschap. Misschien zou men meer daarnaar moeten luisteren. Veelal toont wetenschap aan hoeveel we eigenlijk niet kennen. Het schijnt dat de ET steeds meer wil aantonen dat we steeds meer kennen met beperkte datagegevens.

Wanneer ik schrijf dat gelovigen gebruik moeten maken van de wetenschap dan bedoel ik natuurlijk empirische wetenschap. Wat dacht je. In zoverre is er geen tegenspraak vanuit de "heilige beken". Paleontologische bewijzen zijn nog geen harde bewijzen door het nu wel bekende punt. Dat aan de ene kant wel geput wordt uit bevindingen gebaseerd de interpolatie methoden maar aan de andere kant men er extrapolatief mee verder gaat waarbij allerlei kataliserende factoren niet of nauwelijks een rol spelen, alsof wij dat in het hier en nu kunnen overzien over zo'n lange periode, spreekt het de Tora niet tegen. Nogmaals: de Tora maalt in wezen niet om wetenschappelijke bewijzen. Ze neemt het wel over omdat de wetenschap van de materie is, maar er is een grens en die ligt veelal bij de contradictie over het ontstaan van de wereld. Daar staat Gd namelijk op spel en is het meer dan logisch dat het geloof erop reageert. want het zegt natuurlijk eigenlijk "dat wat jullie zeggen is niet waar". Om dat vanuit het geloof te zeggen over die wetenschappelijke theorieen van evolutie, daar is geen beginnen aan en zoals ik al zei, zinloos. Maar alweer doe je voorkomen alsof er een algemene polarisatie is tussen "wetenschap"aan de ene kant den "geloof" aan de andere kant. Het gaat hier eigenlijk alleen om een beperkt item wat gaat over de schepping van de weteld en haar Schepper.

Binnen de VU heb ik wel erger meegemaakt. Dat zoiets gebeurt kan wel zijn. Men heeft daar ook maar een toko. Erg in discussie gaan met wat geschreeuw daar houden ze eenmaal niet van.

----------


## Charlus

> _Geplaatst door ronald_ 
> *<...>Voor velen zal de ST in de fysieke realiteit inderdaad weinig relevant zijn.<...>*


Voor _iedereen_ is de ST irrelevant in de fysieke realiteit, desnoods wordt de ET stilzwijgend onderschreven door de verworvenheden te aanvaarden die volgen uit de toepassing ervan. Noem eens een praktische toepassing van de ST.



> _Geplaatst door ronald_ 
> *<...>Darwin werd door wetenschappers afgestraft. Gelovigen hebben niet zo'n boodschap aan Darwin.<...>*


Heb ik iets gemist? De ET staat nog steeds hoor. Wat wereldvreemde creationisten, waar jij hier om een of andere reden alle gelovigen onder vat, van de ET vinden, is echt niet boeiend. Moeten ze eerst maar eens met een werkbaar alternatief komen, na de ET middels de wetenschappelijke methode van tafel geveegd te hebben. 
Volgens mij legio gelovigen die de de ET gewoon aanvaarden als praktische werktheorie. En waarom ook niet? God heeft de wereld zo geschapen dat de ET lijkt te kloppen  :tover:

----------


## H.P.Pas

> _Geplaatst door Tomas_ 
> *Daar is de duivel voor. Zowel de tegenkracht als uitvoerende knecht tegelijkertijd.*


Zelf de stroom opwekken waar je tegenin zwemt. Dat is absurd.
Of neurotisch als je het een beetje antropomorf wilt zien.

----------


## H.P.Pas

> _Geplaatst door Charlus_ 
> *Monothesmen: simplex sigillum veri. 
> *


All things should be made as simple as possible.
No simpler.

----------


## ronald

> _Geplaatst door Charlus_ 
> *Voor iedereen is de ST irrelevant in de fysieke realiteit, desnoods wordt de ET stilzwijgend onderschreven door de verworvenheden te aanvaarden die volgen uit de toepassing ervan. Noem eens een praktische toepassing van de ST.
> 
> Heb ik iets gemist? De ET staat nog steeds hoor. Wat wereldvreemde creationisten, waar jij hier om een of andere reden alle gelovigen onder vat, van de ET vinden, is echt niet boeiend. Moeten ze eerst maar eens met een werkbaar alternatief komen, na de ET middels de wetenschappelijke methode van tafel geveegd te hebben. 
> Volgens mij legio gelovigen die de de ET gewoon aanvaarden als praktische werktheorie. En waarom ook niet? God heeft de wereld zo geschapen dat de ET lijkt te kloppen *



Heb ik dan iets gemist? Hoeveel mensen zijn er in de wereld die monotheistisch zijn? Dat dat er zoveel zijn blijkt dus dat het wel boeiend is. Het is het beginpunt van het monotheisme namelijk: de schepping geschapen door de Schepper. Zijn alomtegenwoordigheid is een dagelijkse realiteit. Niet dat "men" er de hele dag mee bezig is. Als je aan de Schepper achter de ST denkt, dan is alles daarvan vervuld. Het woord van de Schepper heeft duidelijk gevolgen in de praktijk. Welke praktische toepassingen heeft de ET nu op de mens?

De ET staat nog steeds maar wel nog steeds op haarzelfde "wetenschappelijk" voetstuk. Het kan me ook echt niet boeien of ik wel of niet boeiend wordt bevonden. Ik dacht dat we hier een intellectuele disduccie aan het voeren zijn. Ik snap dat "winnen" gedrag niet zo. Dat mensen de ET als "praktisch werktheorie" aanvaarden kan ik ook wel snappen. Uiteindelijk zorgt het voor een voorstelling van ons ontstaan waar we toch benieuwd naar zijn. Dat de praktische werktheorie zo ver gaat dat men tot de conclussie komt dat een "bovennatuurlijk werk" een mythe is zonder dat van binnenuit eerst te hebben bekeken vind ik wel een verarming. Ik kan me ook niet zo goed voorstellen dat iemand die in Gd gelooft maar niet dat Hij de Schepper is.

----------


## maartenn100

Ronald, het klopt dat miljoenen mensen, moslims, christenen en joden verhalen ingelepeld kregen van kindsbeen af met verhalen over god, engelen, en het scheppingsverhaal. Zonder bewijs.

Dat is echter de basis van betrouwbare kennis: bewijs.

Dat heeft wetenschap voor op zomaar geloven. En daarom zijn de conclusies uit wetenschap altijd verkieselijker dan antwoorden vanuit overgeleverde verhalen uit tijden, waarin die kennis over de wereld er nog niet was.

En eerst geloven en van daaruit selectief 'bewijzen' gaan zoeken voor waarin je gelooft, is onetisch en immoreel zoeken naar waarheid.

Wetenschap begint bij feiten, hypotheses en zoekt al vindend naar theorien die de fenomenen in de buitenwereld kunnen verklaren.

godsdiensten beginnen van aannames, zonder enig bewijs, puur overgenomen van ouders en voorouders, en beginnen dan selectief "bewijzen" te verzamelen en anderen te negeren of minimaliseren om hun voor-oordelen als 'waar' voor te stellen.

Wetenschap is hier de meest eerlijke manier om tot de waarheid te komen.

----------


## ronald

> _Geplaatst door maartenn100_ 
> *Ronald, het klopt dat miljoenen mensen, moslims, christenen en joden verhalen ingelepeld kregen van kindsbeen af met verhalen over god, engelen, en het scheppingsverhaal. Zonder bewijs.
> 
> Dat is echter de basis van betrouwbare kennis: bewijs.
> 
> Dat heeft wetenschap voor op zomaar geloven. En daarom zijn de conclusies uit wetenschap altijd verkieselijker dan antwoorden vanuit overgeleverde verhalen uit tijden, waarin die kennis over de wereld er nog niet was.
> 
> En eerst geloven en van daaruit selectief 'bewijzen' gaan zoeken voor waarin je gelooft, is onetisch en immoreel zoeken naar waarheid.
> 
> ...



Ik weet niet hoe het met andere gelovigen of monotheisten is maar ik vind dit een beetje een belediging van mijn kritische manier van zaken, ook religieuze, bekijken. En dan plaats je gewoon doodleuk "Zonder bewijs" achter. Al in een veel eerdere post heb ik geuit dat ik geloof in de Gd van Abraham, Isaac en Jacov, die Zich in het bijzijn van geheel mijn volk bij de berg Sinai openbaarde en dat dat eeuwenlang minitieus en precies is doorgegeven tot nu. Hoezo geen bewijs? Voor jou misschien niet maar voor mij overweldigend.
Wetenschap heeft voor op geloven omdat het gewoon bezig houdt met materie en verder niets. Simpel. Of dat dan meteen betekent dat dat meer waard is, waarheidsgevoel geeft is de vraag. Ja, het blijkt voor velen niet maar voor mij wel. Wat geloof je sterker. Dat iemand een bos bloemen over de schutting heeft gegooid of dat een goochelaar er eentje uit zijn mouw schud. Of desnoods niet maar geeft. Omdat de gever niet is gezien? Je kunt wel leuk over "aannames zonder enig bewijs spreken" voor mij en het Jodendom is dat duidelijk niet zo. Je richt je bericht naar mij en nogmaals ik reageer vanuit mijn eigen Gdsdienst en niet vanuit Gdsdiensten. Dat ik het over gelovigen in het algemeen heb is om aan te duiden dat het niet om enkelen gaat. Hoe anderen dat invullen is voor hun rekening. Het is dan nog de vraag wat je onder waarheid verstaat. De bomen die hier groeien? Of de theorie hoe ze hier zijn gekomen? Dat laatste vind ik niet op een eerlijke manier zijn gegaan. Maar dat wist je al.

----------


## maartenn100

Ten eerste Ronald: maar voor het scheppingsverhaal is er geen enkel bewijs. Dat is een kwestie van 'geloven'. En daar had ik het over, toen ik zei: geen bewijs. Over de berg en Mozes had ik het niet in eerste instantie.
De gevonden bewijzen wijzen echter op evolutie ipv schepping. En 'doodleuk' is iets wat je er zelf bijzegt, ik vind dat niet 'leuk', laat staan 'doodleuk' maar het is niettemin zo dat gelovigen voor het scheppingsverhaal geen bewijzen (nodig lijken te) hebben. Erin geloven volstaat voor gelovigen (Dat klopt toch wat ik zeg?).

Het is dus zeker niet beledigend bedoeld, maar een mening of overtuiging kan je soms niet op een zachte manier zeggen als die t verschillend is van die van de andere. Jouw 'lezing' van getuigenissen is volgens mij in de eerste plaats een kwestie van geloven (lees: aannemen zonder bewijs).

De studie van de teksten over Mozes en de getuigenissen aan de berg, is eigenlijk een soort geloofsbevestigende constructie. Het zou toch ook wel fantastisch zijn voor het joodse volk als het uitverkoren zou zijn door God boven alle andere volkeren? Welke mensen van welke nationaliteit zouden dat voorrecht niet graag hebben gehad door de Allerhoogste verkozen te zijn geweest? Maar is dat niet wat hoogmoedig en klopt dat wel?

Net daarom komt het dubbel hard aan, wanneer andere je erop wijzen dat het evengoed volksverhalen kunnen zijn. Waar 'studie' eigenlijk onbewust dient om geloofsbevestigende argumentaties te construeren of het geloof te onderbouwen ipv te zoeken naar hoe het werkelijk zat. Om de aannames (het geloof) te kunnen uitleggen of eventueel beargumenteren. Het zijn argumenten die komen na aanname, en niet ervoor. En dat was wat ik wilde zeggen.

Valt het niet op dat toevallig jij gelooft in dat wat jouw volk je heeft doorverteld? Dat toevallig elke monothest, monothestisch is omdat zijn ouders dat ook waren? 
dat toevallig die rituelen en die zaken worden beklemtoond in dat geloof (Mozes, Mohamed, Jezus), die je ouders en hun ouders ook beklemtoonden?

Dat toevallig kinderen van moslims in Mohamed geloven en kinderen van joodse mensen in Mozes? Dat zonen en dochters van boedhisten,boedhistisch gekleed gaan? 

Je afkomst bepaalt je geloof, niet je overtuiging of zelfnadenken.

Het draait uiteindelijk dus helemaal niet om bewijzen of getuigenissen, maar om aannames, die je aanneemt van je gemeenschap waarin je toevallig opgroeit.

Astrologie, homeopathie, genezen door bidden, enz... is allemaal bijgeloof waar honderdduizenden mensen in geloven, Ronald. Er zijn daarover boeken van duizenden getuigenissen, die de 'waarnemingen' uit astrologie bevestigen.

Kijk maar eens op internet, google maar eens rond, wat voor 'healers' en sacrale genezingen op allerlei sites (tegen betaling vaak!) aan mensen wordt beloofd en aangeraden. Zwakke en zieke mensen worden vaak slachtoffers van zo'n geldverslindend instituut.
Die mensen 'geloven' daar ook in, Ronald.

En de enige methode om uit te zoeken wat er van aan is, Ronald, is de wetenschap.

Wetenschappers hebben ontdekt dat er geen verband is tussen de stand van de aarde tov bepaalde sterren en planeten (kalender) en de biologische of psychologische gesteldheid van iemand. Dus astrologie blijkt onjuist.


Weet u dat in deze contreien ook allerlei verhalen de ronde deden? Mensen zagen in dorpen moerasgeesten en meden daarom bepaalde plaatsen of bidden extra lang voordat ze zich ergens waagden. Er zijn mensen die verschijningen van Maria gezien hebben en jaarlijks naar Lourdes trekken om weer te kunnen lopen, om te genezen van ongeneeselijke ziekten. De meeste mensen die van Lourdes terugkomen hebben absoluut geen verschijning gezien en velen komen ongenezen terug. Sommigen lopen zelfs nog een infectie op door van het water te drinken in Lourdes, waar iedereen met een ziekte heeft aangezeten.

Ik wil maar zeggen, jouw bewijzen zijn een creatieve vondst als gevolg van 'studie'. Maar die studie is eigenlijk een voortdurende betekenisbevestigende constructie van de inventieve menselijke geest om datgene wat men graag had gewild effectief ook zo te blijven zien.

Wetenschap daarentegen komt tot waarheden, ookal zien en horen we die totaal niet graag. Ookal 'beledigen' die ons, daar trekt de objectiviteit zich niks van aan. Er worden zaken blootgelegd die zelfs tegen ons gezond verstand en misschien wel tegen onze _directe_ waarneming ingaan.

Wie had ooit het bestaan van bacterien kunnen vermoeden (en deze diertjes als voornaamste oorzaak van ziekten) voor de uitvinding van de microscoop?

Wie had ooit kunnen denken dat de aarde rond was en rond zichzelf draaide, ookal waren er miljoenen getuigen (en elke dag nog steeds) van het omgekeerde: een zon die van oost naar west lijkt te gaan in het westelijk halfrond?

De kerk, net als jij misschien nu, zwaar beledigd, toen hen gezegd werd dat de aarde rond was en rond zichzelf draaide. De 'goede' kerkgangers wilden Galilei linchen omdat hij aantoonde wat tegen hun eeuwige geloof inging. 

Wie had ooit kunnen denken dat je niet van de platte aarde valt, nadat Colombus tot voorbij de horizon voer met zijn schepen?

Maw: wat waarnemingen en wetenschap blootlegt, is vaak iets anders dan wishfullthinking.
En het is nooit prettig om uiteindelijk op te merken dat het niet waar is wat je altijd dacht, vooral als daar veel energie wordt ingestoken (in overtuigingenbehoud).
Vandaar dat wat ik zeg hard aankomt.

En het is niet omdat je hier 10 keer herhaalt dat er getuigenissen waren aan de berg, dat die herhaling meer bewijskracht krijgt en nu 'geloofd' wordt.
Het blijft ongeloofwaardig en voor wat de wetenschap betreft makkelijk te weerleggen en te verklaren (het geloof daarin).

En het is zeker niet de bedoeling te beledigen, maar hoe kan ik anders mijn standpunt uitleggen, zonder daarmee mensen misschien te kwetsen die jaren geloofden in iets geheel anders?

----------


## Charlus

> _Geplaatst door ronald_ 
> *<...>Welke praktische toepassingen heeft de ET nu op de mens?<...>*


Uit deze vraag volgt dat je niets van de ET en zijn relatie met andere takken van wetenschap begrijpt.

----------


## H.P.Pas

> _Geplaatst door ronald_ 
> *. Ik kan me ook niet zo goed voorstellen dat iemand die in Gd gelooft maar niet dat Hij de Schepper is.*


Je kunt best ET accepteren zonder een schepper te verwerpen. Dat is zelfs het officile standpunt van de katholieke kerk.
In het ene geval is het leven geschapen, compleet met de ingebouwde mogelijkheid tot evolutie in soorten.
In het andere geval zijn soorten geschapen, die op zich overigens wel de mogelijkheid tot evolutie in zich hebben; aardappels zijn niet meer paars.
Het enige echte verschil tussen die twee visies is, dat de mens ermee van zijn voetstuk valt; volgens ET is hij gewoon ook een lid van de grote familie. Veel mensen hebben het daar kennelijk psychologisch een beetje moeilijk mee; die met de minste aanleiding veelal het meest.

----------


## H.P.Pas

> _Geplaatst door ronald_ 
> *. Welke praktische toepassingen heeft de ET nu op de mens?
> *


Het kan opvoeden tot bescheidenheid en eerbied voor leven, al zijn dat soort dingen natuurlijk individueel. Charles Darwin, als persoon, was een voorbeeld van beide.

----------


## Iznogoodh

> _Geplaatst door H.P.Pas_ 
> *Als laboratoriummieren.. *


 Diepe gedachte..

----------


## Iznogoodh

> _Geplaatst door ronald_ 
> [B]Ik discussieer op essentiele punten en een essentieel punt van Gd is dat Hij schept. Wanneer mensen in afgoden zijn gaan geloven, geloofde men ook in de initiatieve kracht van die god die in de wereld of het leven van de mens kan ingrijpen. Welke initiatief kan de zon nemen? In hoeverre grijpt hij direct in in het leven van individuele mensen? Het doet er niet toe over welke afgod we het dan hebben. Beantwoord de vraag of zij initiatieve scheppende krachten bezit zoals Gd die moet hebben? En dat noem jij stiekem? Leer eens essentieel denken. WElke vorm van polytheisme ken jij die wel op een hoger niveua is? Plaats dat dan meteen dan kunnen we verder. Weten wij niets van de aard van afgoden? Hebben wij geen overleveringen genoeg? Opeens betekenen archeologische bronnen over bv de inka's niets meer? Zijn bv kinderoffers geen daad van afgodendienarij geweest om de zon te " voeden" ?


De bekende stromantactiek.
Er word door mij niets anders gesteld dan dat er geen logische reden is waarom er niet meerdere goden kunnen zijn die samen het heelal hebben geschapen. De informatie die mensen menen te hebben over god of goden is nietszeggend in dit opzicht. Als de mens van 'boven' de boodschap krijgt dat er maar 1 god is kan hij nog steeds niet weten of dat waar is of dat meer goden zich als 1 voordoen of dat van alle goden er maar 1 tegen de mensen spreekt. Even zo zeer kan de mens, als hij van 'boven' de boodschap krijgt dat er meer goden zijn, niet weten of dat waar is of dat 1 god zich als meer goden voordoet.

De stromanaanval van Ronald (die het vertikt om zindelijk te redeneren) bestaat erin dat hij de diverse opvattingen die mensen hebben over god of goden als maatgevend neemt voor de daadwerkelijke aard van die god of goden.

Het is overigens gemakkelijk om de stromanaanval te pareren met een andere stromanaanval: de god van de Bijbel is geen monotheistische maar een polytheistische god van het oude stempel: hij heeft immers menselijke hulp nodig in de vorm van Noach diens ark om mensen en andere levende wezens te laten overleven.

----------


## ronald

> _Geplaatst door H.P.Pas_ 
> *Het kan opvoeden tot bescheidenheid en eerbied voor leven, al zijn dat soort dingen natuurlijk individueel. Charles Darwin, als persoon, was een voorbeeld van beide.*



En het onbescheiden roofgedrag van de mens is daar dan een voorbeeld van?

----------


## maartenn100

Ik vind het wel slecht dat Ronald hier de enige is die wil discussiren. Dat is ook niet fair, 4 tegen 1. Ik heb de indruk dat de rest zich zo verheven boven de leugens van de ongelovigen wanen, dat ze de moeite niet nemen om met argumenten af te komen. Tja, zo kan je je waarheid hoog blijven houden natuurlijk.

----------


## H.P.Pas

> _Geplaatst door ronald_ 
> *En het onbescheiden roofgedrag van de mens is daar dan een voorbeeld van?*


Kun je dit toelichten, ik zie het verband niet.

----------


## ronald

> _Geplaatst door maartenn100_ 
> *Ten eerste Ronald: maar voor het scheppingsverhaal is er geen enkel bewijs. Dat is een kwestie van 'geloven'. En daar had ik het over, toen ik zei: geen bewijs. Over de berg en Mozes had ik het niet in eerste instantie.
> De gevonden bewijzen wijzen echter op evolutie ipv schepping. En 'doodleuk' is iets wat je er zelf bijzegt, ik vind dat niet 'leuk', laat staan 'doodleuk' maar het is niettemin zo dat gelovigen voor het scheppingsverhaal geen bewijzen (nodig lijken te) hebben. Erin geloven volstaat voor gelovigen (Dat klopt toch wat ik zeg?).
> 
> Het is dus zeker niet beledigend bedoeld, maar een mening of overtuiging kan je soms niet op een zachte manier zeggen als die t verschillend is van die van de andere. Jouw 'lezing' van getuigenissen is volgens mij in de eerste plaats een kwestie van geloven (lees: aannemen zonder bewijs).
> 
> De studie van de teksten over Mozes en de getuigenissen aan de berg, is eigenlijk een soort geloofsbevestigende constructie. Het zou toch ook wel fantastisch zijn voor het joodse volk als het uitverkoren zou zijn door God boven alle andere volkeren? Welke mensen van welke nationaliteit zouden dat voorrecht niet graag hebben gehad door de Allerhoogste verkozen te zijn geweest? Maar is dat niet wat hoogmoedig en klopt dat wel?
> 
> Net daarom komt het dubbel hard aan, wanneer andere je erop wijzen dat het evengoed volksverhalen kunnen zijn. Waar 'studie' eigenlijk onbewust dient om geloofsbevestigende argumentaties te construeren of het geloof te onderbouwen ipv te zoeken naar hoe het werkelijk zat. Om de aannames (het geloof) te kunnen uitleggen of eventueel beargumenteren. Het zijn argumenten die komen na aanname, en niet ervoor. En dat was wat ik wilde zeggen.
> ...



Geen enkel "wat" bewijs. Je blijft eenlijnig denken. "Geloven" in mijn belevingswereld en vocabulair is met zekerheid weten dat Gd tot mijn voorouders sprak en dat de Tora Zijn woord is. Ik hoef niet bij de schepping aanwezig zijn geweest om dat als bewijs aan te voeren. De openbaring van de Schepper nota bene komt ons dat vertellen. Geen verhaal vanuit een onbekende bron. Als men gelooft dat er zo'n 1 miljoen Joden dat ooit eens hebben zitten verzinnen en er ook nog eens allemaal met het verzonnen verhaal eens waren de dat tot waarheid hebben gebombardeerd dan mag hij dat voor mijn part. Alleen zou ik daar dan wel bewijzen voor willen zien. De Tora en de scheppingsleer zelf, de overlevering in doorgaande lijn vanaf de diaspora is voor mij inderdaad genoeg. Ik kan vanuit de Tora zoeken naar "onwaarheden", dat staat mij vrij. Maar vind ik die? Nee. Zijn die er, dan kun je vanuit de religieuze werken bewijs aanvoeren dat er ergens iets niet in orde is. Dat anderen daar moeite mee hebben kan ik wel inzien ja.
Dat je vindt dat "de gevonden bewijzen op evolutie wijzen" mag. Vele vragen over het ontstaan van alles mag je ook mee zitten. Als je dat niet interesseert of je gelooft het wel, dan mag dat ook. Maar wordt er iets gesteld, dan kun je naar argumenten vragen die steekhoudend moeten zijn.
Ik denk dat je het "uitverkoren volk" niet in een goed perspectief ziet. Het is geenszins een soor "voortrekkers plaatsje". Uitverkoren wil zeggen dat Gd het nodig vond dat het Joodse volk de 613 ge- en verboden in acht zou moeten houden. Als je iemand op een andere manier zou uitverkiezen dan zou dat moeten resulteren in een minder zwaar pakketje. De geschiedenis heeft duizenden jaren laten zien wat dat "joods uitverkoren " zijn betekent. Niet dat ik klaag of zo, want in mijn beleving is het uitvoeren van de 613 ge- en verboden een speciale verantwoordelijke opdracht die Gd ons toevertrouwt. De mens is een partner van Gd. Ik zou voorstellen een enquete te houden wie bereid is 613 "ook vreemde" ge- en verboden te houden. Ik denk niet dat je erg hoog scoort. Tenslotte is het een mogelijkheid voor niet-Joden om joods te worden en men staat echt niet te dringen.
Hoe bedoel je "zoeken naar hoe het werkelijk zat"? Wel eens overwogen dat het ook zo zit? En zo niet, wat zijn dan de tegenargumenten? Als het men niet interesseert dan zwijg je er gewoon over. Voetbal interesseert me geen bal dus ik zeg er niets over. Ga ik er wel iets over zeggen dan moet ik op zzijn minst mijn woorden hard maken. Dat zie ik over geloofskwesties nooit of zelden gebeuren. Aannames gaat in essentie over "het begin" en de rest volgt eruit voort. De openbaring van Gd is aangenomen omdat men daar aanwezig was en het ervaarde. Menselijke getuigenissen. 
Wat mij opvalt is dat andere gelovigen veel meer "geloven" dan dat ik doe. Ik heb als mijn basis de traditie dat Gd tot mijn volk sprak. Dat hebben andere gelovigen niet. Je kunt de mens van vandaag uberhaupt "meer gelovig" noemen omdat wij verstoken zijn van het zien van wonderen. Hele volksstammen zijn monotheistisch geworden hoofdzakelijk omdat de polytheistische leer geen hout sneed. Natuurlijk gaven zij dat door aan volgende generaties. Dat heet kennisoverdracht. Natuurlijk bepaalt je afkomst je geloof. Dat er ook wisselingen kunnen plaatsvinden is niet essentieel maar eerder een individuele keuze die je mensen niet kunt ontnemen want ontneem je hem zijn vrije keuzen, dan ontneem je ook zijn vrije wil. Ik snap wel dat sommigen dat indoctrinatie noemen maar kwamen oppervlakkig aan die mening. Dat het uiteindelijk om aannames draait is niet helemaal waar. Ik neem aan dat wat mijn voorouders hebben doorgegeven waar is en dat zou ik kunnen verifieren in de geleverde teksten. Je kunt geloven dat ik dat voor 100 % aanneem. Wat ook belangrijk is , is de overtuiging. Na contemplatie kan iemand tot de intellectuele conclussie komen dat dit of dat waar is.En nogmaals niet per se door bijgeloof of wetenschap. Zoals ik al vaak heb gezegd, geloof handelt ook met het bovennatuurlijke en de wetenschap omvat dat niet. 
Hoe kun je bewijzen dat "Astrologie, homeopathie, genezen door bidden, enz.." allemaal bijgeloof is? Of hoe niet? Er is iets misgegaan met je formulering denk ik. Je schreef: "Astrologie, homeopathie, genezen door bidden, enz... is allemaal bijgeloof waar honderdduizenden mensen in geloven, Ronald. Er zijn daarover boeken van duizenden getuigenissen, die de 'waarnemingen' uit astrologie bevestigen." Heb je daar een studie over gemaakt. Over het algemeen kijk ik daar heel kritisch tegen aan en probeer dat te onderzoeken. Ik zou echter geen vooringenomen standpunt over innemen. Dat is niet eerlijk naar diegenen die dat beweren. Dat er honderdenduizenden er " zomaar" in geloven dat weet ik. Dat velen daar winst van maken ook. Als je dat wetenschappelijk zou willen benaderen dan zou je helemaal niet in eerste instantie een vooringenomen standpunt over moeten innemen. Welke argumenten en met welke onderzoeken hebben aan da andere kant wetenschappers bewezen dat de stand van de sterren geen invloed heeft op de gesteldheid van een persoon? Niet dat ik ook vind dat er ontzettend veel onzin over " astrologie" wordt geschreven, maar dat even ter zijde. Wat in de loop van de geschiedenis van de mens de revu heeft gepasseerd wat men allemaal niet als " waar" annnam. Ik denk wel dat "de mens" een bepaalde ontwikkeling heeft doorgemaakt zoiets als " denken dat de aarde plat is" te maken heeft met de menselijke ontwikkeling in het algemeen, want hoe kun je nou op een bol staan en blijven staan? Individueel maakt de mens dat ook mee. De verschillende stadia van emotionele en intellectuele ontwikkeling van de mens wijst daar ook op.Als je je bedenkt hoe de wereld door ouw eigen kleuterogen eruit zal doet je glimlachen. Hoe kon je zoiets doms denken? Maar op die leeftijd was dat het niveau.
Over Mariaverschijningen en het effect van Lourdes heb ik niet geleerd en onderzocht. Daar doe ik dan geen uitspraken over. Dat is intellectueel wel zo eerlijk.
Als jij in aansluiting daarop vindt, dat " mijn bewijzen" een creatieve vonds als gevolg van studie is dan moet jij toch ook kunnen zeggen wat die " bewijzen" en wat die " studie" dan is? Hoe kun je een uitspraak over iets doen terwijl je het niet eens hebt onderzocht? Wat zijn dan " die bewijzen" en "studie" ? Als ik iets stel dan moet ik dat toch hard kunnen maken?
Wetenschap komt inderdaad met een "gemakkelijker" verhaal. Als je denkt dat het anders is dan doe je gewoon een tegenstudie en kom je met tegenbewijzen. Dat de wetenschap op een gegeven moment heeft bewezen dat de aarde rond is, waren ook een aantal mensen, wetenschappers en geestelijke, " beledigd" . So what? Maar meer dan dat hebben wetenschappers niet zoveel meer bewezen waar sommige geestelijken (Joden hebben altijd gehouden dat de wereld rond was alleen naar hen werd categorisch niet geluisterd) beledigd of beschaamd over waren. Je kunt geloof en alles wat er mee samenhangt niet met wetenschap bewijzen of tegenspreken. Er is totaal geen verzoening tussen die twee te maken en dus ook geen afwijzing. Geloof handelt ook over het bovennatuurlijke en wetenschap alleen over het natuurlijke. De Wetenschap weerlegt helemaal geen bovennatuurlijke zaken omdat zij dat niet tot haar onderzoekingsveld hebben. Ze kan hooguit effecten van gevolgen van religie onderzoeken zoals in dat verhaal met astrologie. Ook al is de uitslag over een relatie van een persoon en de stand van de planeten miniem, over de invloed van de stand van de planeten kan en zal het geen uitspraak omdat de geest van de mens door vele ander niet te meten factoren wordt bepaald.

----------


## ronald

> _Geplaatst door Charlus_ 
> *Uit deze vraag volgt dat je niets van de ET en zijn relatie met andere takken van wetenschap begrijpt.*



Oh? Nou leg maar uit dan.

----------


## ronald

> _Geplaatst door H.P.Pas_ 
> *Je kunt best ET accepteren zonder een schepper te verwerpen. Dat is zelfs het officile standpunt van de katholieke kerk.
> In het ene geval is het leven geschapen, compleet met de ingebouwde mogelijkheid tot evolutie in soorten.
> In het andere geval zijn soorten geschapen, die op zich overigens wel de mogelijkheid tot evolutie in zich hebben; aardappels zijn niet meer paars.
> Het enige echte verschil tussen die twee visies is, dat de mens ermee van zijn voetstuk valt; volgens ET is hij gewoon ook een lid van de grote familie. Veel mensen hebben het daar kennelijk psychologisch een beetje moeilijk mee; die met de minste aanleiding veelal het meest.*


Leert ET niet dat alles is gevolutioneerd? Waar is de plaats van de Schepper dan? De "Big Bang" veroorzaker? Nou, daar kan ik mee leven. De vraag blijft natuurlijk waarvanuit? Binnen het geloof is het nog veel erger. Daar is de mens, de dieren, de planten en het gesteente lid van n grote familie. Heb ik totaal geen problemen mee.

----------


## ronald

> _Geplaatst door Iznogoodh_ 
> *De bekende stromantactiek.
> Er word door mij niets anders gesteld dan dat er geen logische reden is waarom er niet meerdere goden kunnen zijn die samen het heelal hebben geschapen. De informatie die mensen menen te hebben over god of goden is nietszeggend in dit opzicht. Als de mens van 'boven' de boodschap krijgt dat er maar 1 god is kan hij nog steeds niet weten of dat waar is of dat meer goden zich als 1 voordoen of dat van alle goden er maar 1 tegen de mensen spreekt. Even zo zeer kan de mens, als hij van 'boven' de boodschap krijgt dat er meer goden zijn, niet weten of dat waar is of dat 1 god zich als meer goden voordoet.
> 
> De stromanaanval van Ronald (die het vertikt om zindelijk te redeneren) bestaat erin dat hij de diverse opvattingen die mensen hebben over god of goden als maatgevend neemt voor de daadwerkelijke aard van die god of goden.
> 
> Het is overigens gemakkelijk om de stromanaanval te pareren met een andere stromanaanval: de god van de Bijbel is geen monotheistische maar een polytheistische god van het oude stempel: hij heeft immers menselijke hulp nodig in de vorm van Noach diens ark om mensen en andere levende wezens te laten overleven.*



"Door mij..."?... is Huxley gewoon een andere identiteit van Iznogood?

Maar goed. Leg je polytheisme dan maar uit. Je hebt al problemen dat n Gd de wereld heeft geschapen en nu kom jij uitleggen dat twee goden de wereld hebben zitten scheppen.

Btw...wil jij Noach een god noemen?

----------


## Charlus

> _Geplaatst door maartenn100_ 
> *Ik vind het wel slecht dat Ronald hier de enige is die wil discussiren. Dat is ook niet fair, 4 tegen 1. Ik heb de indruk dat de rest zich zo verheven boven de leugens van de ongelovigen wanen, dat ze de moeite niet nemen om met argumenten af te komen. Tja, zo kan je je waarheid hoog blijven houden natuurlijk.*


Als ik gelovig was, dan zou ik mij ook verre van het soort geleuter als in dit topic houden. Ik zou geen moeite doen om de evolutietheorie te weerleggen ten faveure van een scheppingstheorie, voor mijzelf noch en public. Van die "wetenschappelijke wonderen in de koran"-bullshit (of gelijksoortige bullshit gebaseerd op andere heilige boeken) zou ik al helemaal over mijn nek gaan. Hoogstens zou ik mij lichtelijk, hl lichtelijk, generen voor de eigenaardige prioriteitsstellingen en blinde vlekken van sommige geloofsgenoten.

----------


## Charlus

> _Geplaatst door ronald_ 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Geplaatst door Charlus_ 
> Uit deze vraag volgt dat je niets van de ET en zijn relatie met andere takken van wetenschap begrijpt.
> 
> 
> *Oh? Nou leg maar uit dan.*


Geef om te beginnen maar eens een paar aanvullingen in het topic "Wat als de creationisten gelijk hebben?". Na achtereenvolgens mij en H.P.Pas kun jij vast ook wel eea. verzinnen. Denk je soms dat de ET niet meer dan een officieus speeltje is van een hobbyerend groepje wetenschappers waarmee ze in het uiterste geval alleen een beetje 'leuren' (jouw woordkeus)?

----------


## ronald

> _Geplaatst door Charlus_ 
> [B]*Oh? Nou leg maar uit dan. 
> Geef om te beginnen maar eens een paar aanvullingen in het topic "Wat als de creationisten gelijk hebben?". Na achtereenvolgens mij en H.P.Pas kun jij vast ook wel eea. verzinnen. Denk je soms dat de ET niet meer dan een officieus speeltje is van een hobbyerend groepje wetenschappers waarmee ze in het uiterste geval alleen een beetje 'leuren' (jouw woordkeus)?*



"Geef"? Als het de bedoeling is daar mijn eigen fantasie erop los te laten dan spijt het me je te moeten teleurstellen. Als je echt zou willen weten als dan... het staat gewoon in de profeten.

Ik ken vaag de economische marktwaarde van allerlei artikelen mbt de ET ... maar dat is waarschijnlijk niet wat je bedoelt. Ik trouwens ook niet wanneer om enig uitleg vroeg.

----------


## ronald

> _Geplaatst door maartenn100_ 
> *Ik vind het wel slecht dat Ronald hier de enige is die wil discussiren. Dat is ook niet fair, 4 tegen 1. Ik heb de indruk dat de rest zich zo verheven boven de leugens van de ongelovigen wanen, dat ze de moeite niet nemen om met argumenten af te komen. Tja, zo kan je je waarheid hoog blijven houden natuurlijk.*



Wel jammer ja. Ik bedoel niet die 4 tegen 1, kan me niets schelen. Meer dat andere gelovigen wegblijven. Wat ik wel constateer is dat andere gelovigen een soort patent op de wetensdchap willen opeisen. Dat is natuurlijk ook onzin.

----------


## ronald

> _Geplaatst door H.P.Pas_ 
> *Kun je dit toelichten, ik zie het verband niet.*


De aarde wordt beroofd van veel van haar geologische componenten als gas en olie die wereld alleen maar zwarter maken en de lucht ijler. De mens schijnt zich te wanen alsof het de schepper is.

----------


## ZkrheidvGeloof

Geloof en Wetenschap zijn eigenlijk van hetzelfde denkwijze.

De ware gelovige wacht net zo geduldig op de Grootte Doorbraak, die onvermijdelijk is.
Wanneer het Bewijs geleverd zal worden is een vraagteken, maar geleverd zal Het worden.
Het is niet de vraag of Gd bestaat, maar wanneer Gd komt om Hzijn Bestaan te Tonen in Al Hzijn Majesteit en Glorie en tja wat zal er eigenlijk nog overeind blijven staan als Hzijn Grootsheid tot beweging wordt gezet?
Gevoelsmatig klopt het naast een logisch beredenering en diverse schifturen doorkruist te hebben. 
Een wetenschapper is net zo een gelovige als dat een gelovige een wetenschapper is.
Alleen de ene berust zich op diverse tastbare bewijzen om zijn theorie te staven.
En de andere, die standvastig in zijn wetenschap is en geduldig vol hunkering op die Ene Bewijs alias Belofte alias Betrouwbare alias Onnoemelijke wacht. Diegene zal niet bedrogen uitkomen!

----------


## maartenn100

Laten we het hopen voor hen zeker, h.

----------


## Tomas

Ik denk dat het allemaal toch net even anders zit.

----------


## huxley

> _Geplaatst door ronald_ 
> [B]Geen enkel "wat" bewijs. Je blijft eenlijnig denken. "Geloven" in mijn belevingswereld en vocabulair is met zekerheid weten dat Gd tot mijn voorouders sprak en dat de Tora Zijn woord is. Ik hoef niet bij de schepping aanwezig zijn geweest om dat als bewijs aan te voeren. De openbaring van de Schepper nota bene komt ons dat vertellen. Geen verhaal vanuit een onbekende bron. Als men gelooft dat er zo'n 1 miljoen Joden dat ooit eens hebben zitten verzinnen en er ook nog eens allemaal met het verzonnen verhaal eens waren de dat tot waarheid hebben gebombardeerd dan mag hij dat voor mijn part.


Natuurlijk gelooft niemand dat 1 miljoen Joden iets hebben verzonnen. Het is veel redelijker om aan te nemen dat veel Joden gewoon de flauwekul die sommigen van hun voorouders verzonnen hebben aangenomen als waarheid. Dat heb je zo met religies. Vandaar dat er ook zo veel religies zijn.

----------


## huxley

> _Geplaatst door ronald_ 
> *"Door mij..."?... is Huxley gewoon een andere identiteit van Iznogood?
> 
> Maar goed. Leg je polytheisme dan maar uit. Je hebt al problemen dat n Gd de wereld heeft geschapen en nu kom jij uitleggen dat twee goden de wereld hebben zitten scheppen.
> 
> Btw...wil jij Noach een god noemen?*


 Uiteraard heb ik geen probleem met het denkbeeld van een god die alles schept. Waarom zou dat niet kunnen? Daar heb ik evenmin problemen mee als met het denkbeeld van meerdere goden die samen het heelal scheppen. Een god, meer goden, het Is allemaal mogelijk. Niet dat ik zulke dingen geloof, maar het is mogelijk.
Het probleem ligt, vrees ik, geheel aan jouw kant: jij roept al tijden van de daken dat er maar 1 god kan zijn en op dat idee is een belangrijk deel van je berichten hier gebaseerd. Alleen...je kunt het niet bewijzen.

----------


## ronald

> _Geplaatst door huxley_ 
> *Natuurlijk gelooft niemand dat 1 miljoen Joden iets hebben verzonnen. Het is veel redelijker om aan te nemen dat veel Joden gewoon de flauwekul die sommigen van hun voorouders verzonnen hebben aangenomen als waarheid. Dat heb je zo met religies. Vandaar dat er ook zo veel religies zijn.*


Aangezien dit een uitspraak is over historische gebeurtenissen, in een historisch tijdperk over historisch bestaande mensen nodig ik je uit daar wetenschappelijke bewijzen voor te leveren.

----------


## ronald

> _Geplaatst door huxley_ 
> *Uiteraard heb ik geen probleem met het denkbeeld van een god die alles schept. Waarom zou dat niet kunnen? Daar heb ik evenmin problemen mee als met het denkbeeld van meerdere goden die samen het heelal scheppen. Een god, meer goden, het Is allemaal mogelijk. Niet dat ik zulke dingen geloof, maar het is mogelijk.
> Het probleem ligt, vrees ik, geheel aan jouw kant: jij roept al tijden van de daken dat er maar 1 god kan zijn en op dat idee is een belangrijk deel van je berichten hier gebaseerd. Alleen...je kunt het niet bewijzen.*



Aangezien dit een uitspraak is vanuit een theologische hoek nodig ik je uit een theologische bewijsvoering te leveren.

----------


## Snowwhite

Goedemorgen Maarten en Thermopylae




> *
> Denk bijvoorbeeld aan het feit dat Adam een navel gehad moet hebben. Was dit een artistieke versiering of verraadt dit litteken de plaats waar navelstreng heeft gezeten?*


Hoogspeculatief, waar is het bewijs dat Adam vrede zij met hem een navel gehad moet hebben??? 

Ook het boomringen verhaal begrijp ik niet. De oudste boom was zo'n 5000 jaar. Et alors? Pleit dit voor de ET?

Er staat geen enkel bewijs in die voor de ET pleit. Zelfs de aanwezigheid van rudimentaire organen, zegt niets over de missende overgangsvormen en het onmogelijke om van een hert in een wolf te evalueren. Mutaties hebben alleen maar negatieve gevolgen. Dat de bacterie resistent wordt voor een bepaald soort antibiotica wil niet zeggen dat een hert in een wolf kan evalueren middels mutatie of natuurlijke selectie. 

Het enige wat hier gedaan wordt, is religie aanvallen. Nogal wiedes dat de VU dit nietszeggende en religion bashing artikel niet wil plaatsen, niet zeuren Therm, we leven in een vrij land. 

Het hoge aantal soorten op de aarde pleit juist tegen de ET.

Dit stukje is gewoon beledigend:




> *
> De onjuiste gevolgtrekkingen die creationisten trekken uit neo-darwinistische problemen worden helaas vaak veroorzaakt door gebrek aan elementaire biologische kennis op het gebied van systematiek, paleontologie en genetica. Als creationisten zich op wetenschappelijke terrein begeven, dan dienen ze zich vanzelfsprekend aan de daar geldende spelregels te houden.*


Verder een hoop speculatie: dat Darwin op grond van een zelfde positionering van botten tot vergaande conclusies komt als dezelfde voorouder.

Geen bewijzen, slechts vele vermoedens!




> * In Darwins tijd vond men in Duitsland alreeds de Archaeopteryx, een fossiele vogel met veerafdrukken en vele primitieve, reptielenkenmerken in het skelet. Het is een van de bekendste en meest tot de verbeelding sprekende fossiele overgangsvormen. Inmiddels is er door de ontdekking van nog meer overgangsvormen en de vogelachtige kenmerken van bepaalde dinosaurirs steeds meer bekend geraakt over de oorsprong van vogels uit hun reptielachtige voorouders*


Deze is helemaal dubieus. Sommige wetenschappers beweren dat hij vervalsd is, andere dat het een vogel is en geen tussenvorm. Bovendien zouden er dan veel meer tussenvormen gevonden moeten zijn. Die zijn er niet. 

ET is mijns inziens een hoop giswerk, en zeker niet eenduidig bewezen. Nogmaals de helft van de amerikanen accepteert ET niet. Dat Maarten dat zegt dat die allemaal ongeschoold zijn..........dat is dan voor zijn conto. 

Christenen ongeschoold, moslima's analfabeet...........ach ja.........zal wel........

Alhoewel de 6 dagen schepping misschien als 6 perioden kunnen worden begrepen, verder is de ET niet verenigbaar. Immers Adam vrede zij met hem is geschapen door God, en niet door evolutie tot stand gekomen met dezelfde voorouder als de aap. Allahoe moest3an. 

Weet je Term/ Maart, discussie hierover heeft ook geen enkele zin. 
Velen zijn ons al voorgegaan, duizenden pagina's creationisme versus evolutieleer in diverse fora.

Nogmaals, ook al beweert de ET dit niet. Vele vragen blijven voor de atheisten onbeantwoord.

Wanneer komt de ziel in het lichaam

Wat is het doel van ons leven

Is er leven na de dood

Bestaan de engelen

Jullie doen echt stoer hier, maar in feite leven jullie in onzekerheid .

Groetjes Snow

PS ik kom nog terug op nieuw guinea nu even niet.

----------


## Charlus

> _Geplaatst door Snowwhite_
> *<...>Mutaties hebben alleen maar negatieve gevolgen.<...>*


Oh?



> <...>Dat de bacterie resistent wordt voor een bepaald soort antibiotica<...>


Lijkt me een positief gevolg voor die bacteriestam.



> <...>wil niet zeggen dat een hert in een wolf kan evalueren middels mutatie of natuurlijke selectie.<...>


Inderdaad, het wil nl. zeggen dat biologische evolutie binnen een soort in principe mogelijk is. Dat bv. een hert in een wolf kan evolueren, volgt zeker niet uit de ET. Je illustreert maar weer eens:



> *De onjuiste gevolgtrekkingen die creationisten trekken uit neo-darwinistische problemen worden helaas vaak veroorzaakt door gebrek aan elementaire biologische kennis op het gebied van systematiek, paleontologie en genetica. Als creationisten zich op wetenschappelijke terrein begeven, dan dienen ze zich vanzelfsprekend aan de daar geldende spelregels te houden.*


Zijn mensen niet opgebouwd uit cellen, net als een bacterie uit een cel bestaat, en volgens hetzelfde type genetische blauwdruk? Volgens jou bestaan pekinezen en op grootte doorgeteelde bloemkolen en appels niet?



> <...>Het enige wat hier gedaan wordt, is religie aanvallen.<...>


Larie.

----------


## Snowwhite

Hallo Therm (en Maarten)

 

Allereerst komen de papoea's waarschijnlijk uit Australie via een landbrug en uit zuid oost azie.

Jij zegt dat ze allerlei strenge leefregels en wetten hadden. De schaarse kledij van hun valt op. Verder deden ze aan koppensnellen en kannibalisme:

Uit wiki:

Koppensnellen en kannibalisme

Onder Papoea-stammen in de binnenlanden van Nieuw-Guinea kwam tot niet zo lang geleden de praktijk van het koppensnellen en, op kleinere schaal, kannibalisme voor. De frequentie en de verspreiding van het kannibalisme staat echter onder moderne antropologen ter discussie.
Het koppensnellen had zijn oorzaak in het gegeven dat de Papoea's niet in een natuurlijke dood geloofden. Wanneer een lid van de stam overleed, zag men dit als een poging van een naburige en vijandige stam om de stam hiermee te verzwakken. De enige manier om dit evenwicht weer te herstellen was om, volgens de Papoea's, een lid van deze andere stam te doden en zijn hoofd als trofee mee te nemen. Dit ging gepaard met rituelen die per stam verschilden. Zo hadden bijvoorbeeld de Asmat voorafgaand aan het koppensnellen feesten waar Bisjpalen een centrale rol in speelden[2].
Kannibalisme kwam veel minder vaak voor en komt volgens Papoea-specialisten al sinds tientallen jaren niet meer voor[3], ook al is niet iedereen het hier mee eens[4]. 

Wederom een voorbeeld, dat het echt niet zo is, dat volkeren wel af kunnen zonder religie. 

Zoals ik al heb uitgelegd, heeft de profeet Noach vrede zij met hem wel 950 jaar het monotheisme gepredikt maar slechts weinigen luisterden, zelfs zijn eigen zoon niet. Hier kunnen we uit opmaken, dat als de leefregels niet in overeenstemming zijn met waar de profeten mee gezonden zijn, dit niet betekent dat er nooit een waarschuwer naar een volk is geweest. Aangezien de papoea's een gemengd volkje zijn, sommige zijn verwant met de aboriginals (Australie) kun jij niet bewijzen dat er nooit een waarschuwer is geweest.

In de koran staat:

14:4. And We sent not a Messenger except with the language of his people, in order that he might make (the Message) clear for them. Then Allah misleads whom He wills and guides whom He wills. And He is the All-Mighty, the All-Wise. 

Ik ben het wel met Maarten eens dat vele kinderen de religie van hun ouders overnemen, maar niet helemaal. In deze tijd van internet en snelle reizen zijn er veel mensen die switchen van religie. Denk maar eens aan alle westerse mensen die massaal India gingen bezoeken, op zoek naar het spirituele. Islam zit momenteel in de lift, de islam is de snelst groeiende religie. Vele amerikanen en europeanen bekeren zich tot de islam. Dat niet alleen, maar ook veel geboren moslims gaan, juist doordat ze zich te midden van niet-moslims in bijvoorbeeld europa bevinden, en gebombardeerd worden door vragen, meer praktiseren. Het ligt dus niet zo zwart wit als Maarten het stelt.

Groetjes Snow

----------


## Charlus

> _Geplaatst door Snowwhite_ 
> *<...>Uit wiki:
> 
> Koppensnellen en kannibalisme
> 
> Onder Papoea-stammen in de binnenlanden van Nieuw-Guinea kwam tot niet zo lang geleden de praktijk van het koppensnellen en, op kleinere schaal, kannibalisme voor. De frequentie en de verspreiding van het kannibalisme staat echter onder moderne antropologen ter discussie.
> Het koppensnellen had zijn oorzaak in het gegeven dat de Papoea's niet in een natuurlijke dood geloofden. Wanneer een lid van de stam overleed, zag men dit als een poging van een naburige en vijandige stam om de stam hiermee te verzwakken. De enige manier om dit evenwicht weer te herstellen was om, volgens de Papoea's, een lid van deze andere stam te doden en zijn hoofd als trofee mee te nemen. Dit ging gepaard met rituelen die per stam verschilden. Zo hadden bijvoorbeeld de Asmat voorafgaand aan het koppensnellen feesten waar Bisjpalen een centrale rol in speelden[2].
> Kannibalisme kwam veel minder vaak voor en komt volgens Papoea-specialisten al sinds tientallen jaren niet meer voor[3], ook al is niet iedereen het hier mee eens[4]. 
> Wederom een voorbeeld, dat het echt niet zo is, dat volkeren wel af kunnen zonder religie.<...>*


Zeker kunnen volkeren af zonder religie. Zijn wij niet allen voortgekomen uit volkeren zonder religie? De monothestische religies, op die doel je en dan met name de Islam, zijn produkten van de laatste tijd.
Ondersteund door religie worden even goed, zoniet in hogere mate beestachtigheden begaan. Men heeft zichzelf dan overtuigd te handelen vanuit de wil en toestemming van het opperwezen bij alles wat men doet. Potentiel levensgevaarlijk indien gekoppeld aan menselijke beperkingen. Wel eens van de Taliban, zelfmoordaanslagen en het Leger van de Heer van Joseph Koney gehoord?
Niet dat religie per definitie iets slechts is, maar om nu te stellen dat het zonder religie automatisch een zootje wordt en met religie alles beter...

----------


## H.P.Pas

> _Geplaatst door ronald_ 
> *Leert ET niet dat alles is gevolutioneerd? Waar is de plaats van de Schepper dan? De "Big Bang" veroorzaker? Nou, daar kan ik mee leven. De vraag blijft natuurlijk waarvanuit? Binnen het geloof is het nog veel erger. Daar is de mens, de dieren, de planten en het gesteente lid van n grote familie. Heb ik totaal geen problemen mee.*


Nee, dat leert ET niet. ET gaat alleen maar over biologie.
Nog maar eens:




> _Geplaatst door H.P.Pas_ 
> *De geschiedeniswetenschap houdt zich bezig met de geschiedenis van de mensheid. Dat er mensen zijn en dat die ergens vandaan komen, dat neemt de historicus voor kennisgeving aan, dat is niet onderdeel van het vak. (Al kan het hem in zijn vrije tijd natuurlijk wel interesseren).
> 
> De biologie, of 'natuurlijke historie', zoals dat vroeger in het nederlands heette, houdt zich bezig met leven, de evolutiebiologie meer in het bijzonder met de geschiedenis van het leven. Dat er leven is en dat dat ergens vandaan komt, dat neemt de bioloog voor kennisgeving aan, dat is niet onderdeel van het vak. (Al kan het hem in zijn vrije tijd natuurlijk wel interesseren). 
> ()  
> je hebt overduidelijk geen idee waar ET eigenlijk over gaat en waarover niet.
> Daar is misschien wel wat aan te doen, als je in rust een 
> Introduction to Evolutionary Biology  bestudeert.
> *

----------


## H.P.Pas

> _Geplaatst door ronald_ 
> * Als men gelooft dat er zo'n 1 miljoen Joden dat ooit eens hebben zitten verzinnen en er ook nog eens allemaal met het verzonnen verhaal eens waren de dat tot waarheid hebben gebombardeerd dan mag hij dat voor mijn part.*


Ik vermoed dat er n iets heeft verzonnen en dat 1 miljoen hem dat hebben nagepepraat omdat het goed uitkwam. 
Dat komt vaak voor, ook onder niet-Joden. Denk bv aan de Protocollen van Wijzen van Zion.
Die krijg je er ook niet meer uit.

----------


## maartenn100

Snowwhite, ik geloof zeker dat mensen 'morele richtlijnen' nodig hebben, die via opvoeding worden meegegeven. In een religie zitten die morele of opvoedkundige richtlijnen (in de bijbel bvb.) voor een deel ingebed.
Ikzelf vind ook dat mensen vrij hun religie en levensbeschouwing moeten kunnen blijven uitoefenen. Mensen moeten ook vrij kunnen kiezen voor een levensbeschouwing. 
Daarom kan volgens mij de functie van religie zijn: je laten inspireren door een manier van leven, zonder dat aan andere mensen op te dringen.

Ondertussen bestaan er ook menswetenschappen zoals psychologie, pedagogie, ortho-agogiek, waarin allemaal interessante manieren van opvoeden worden aangebracht, waaruit mensen inspiratie en richtlijnen kunnen halen. Zelfopvoeding of zelfontwikkeling, net door wetenschap, kan een missie voor jezelf zijn in je leven.

*En de evolutietheorie hoeft niet tegenstrijdig te zijn met religie.* 
Net zoals in de biologie of de anatomie wordt vastgesteld dat mensen 'biologisch gesproken' op dieren lijken, wil dat niet zeggen dat een mens daarnaast zijn mensbeeld maar moet reduceren tot: ik ben niet meer dan een dier. Natuurlijk niet, een mens mag zichzelf beschouwen als meer dan een dier. Maar laat de wetenschap uitvissen hoe de chemie van de dingen in elkaar zit, wat het mechanisme is achter wat we waarnemen. maar laten we onder elkaar op levensbeschouwelijk vlak zienswijzen hebben die daar wat vanaf wijken om een 'waardevol' verhaal over de mensheid te maken, proberend zoveel mogelijk de realiteit (wetenschap) daarmee geen geweld aan te doen.

Die twee kunnen hand in hand bestaan. 

_Zoek een levensbeschouwelijke kijk van Islam die geloofwaardig is op alle fronten (rationeel en gevoelsmatig en overeenkomstig bevindingen uit wetenschap). Die een verzoening tussen de verschillende waarden, principes en vasststellingen inhoudt en dus op een geloofwaardige manier voor moderne moslims, die gestudeerd hebben, inspirerend kan zijn. Maar waarin vooral veel vrijheid voor eigen invulling van iedere mens appart wordt opengelaten._ 

Zodoende is een levensbeschouwing iets pragmatisch. Een manier van kijken naar de wereld die werkt voor mensen om met anderen, zichzelf en de wereld om te gaan.

Daarnaast is wetenschap ook een bril, om de chemie achter de dingen bloot te leggen, en te zien hoe achter de schermen de zaken in hun werk gaan.

A en B zijn compatibel en je moet het niet zomaar tegenoverelkaar plaatsen, denk ik.

----------


## H.P.Pas

> _Geplaatst door Snowwhite_ 
> *. Nogmaals de helft van de amerikanen accepteert ET niet*


Is dat dezelfde helft, die denkt dat Saddam achter 9/11 zit ?

----------


## huxley

> _Geplaatst door ronald_ 
> *Aangezien dit een uitspraak is vanuit een theologische hoek nodig ik je uit een theologische bewijsvoering te leveren.*


Grapjas. Je uitspraak dat je thuis bent in methodologie heeft blijkbaar nog niet tot het inzicht geleid dat wie stelt, ook moet bewjzen. En jij stelt dat meerdere goden onmogelijk zijn.
Ga je gang.

----------


## huxley

> _Geplaatst door ronald_ 
> *Aangezien dit een uitspraak is over historische gebeurtenissen, in een historisch tijdperk over historisch bestaande mensen nodig ik je uit daar wetenschappelijke bewijzen voor te leveren.*


Ach, je zult het wel nooit leren. Je poneert een vals dilemma, namelijk dat wie niet gelooft dat jouw heilige geschriften waar zijn, daarmee zegt dat het zo is dat "er zo'n 1 miljoen Joden dat ooit eens hebben zitten verzinnen en er ook nog eens allemaal met het verzonnen verhaal eens waren de dat tot waarheid hebben gebombardeerd".
We zeggen toch ook niet dat 1 miljard katholieken iets collectief hebben verzonnen? Religies beginnen vaak met 1 man, zoals bijvoorbeeld meneer Joseph Smith, die openbaringen kreeg. En kijk, hij kreeg volgelingen die niet aan zijn woord twijfelden en zo ontstond de grappige groep der Mormomen. Je hebt en had talloze sekten op deze wereld en de meeste ervan stierven een stille dood. Maar soms overleeft er eentje en wordt groot. Zo gaat dat met religies.

----------


## H.P.Pas

> _Geplaatst door Snowwhite_ 
> *. Vele vragen blijven voor de atheisten onbeantwoord.
> 
> *


Dat is helemaal waar.
Het is ook in orde.
Er is niets mis met niet weten.
Liever geen antwoord dan een fout antwoord.

_Faith cures doubt, not ignorance. And with doubt conquered, ingnorance is invincible._

Afgezien van dit practische aspect zijn gewoon eerlijkheid en waarachtigheid natuurlijk al een waarde op zich:




> Let us be true to ourselves -- true to the facts we know, and
> let us, above all things, preserve the veracity of our souls.
> 
> If there be gods we cannot help them, but we can assist our
> fellow-men. We cannot love the inconceivable, but we can love wife
> and child and friend.
> 
> We can be as honest as we are ignorant. If we are, when asked
> what is beyond the horizon of the known, we must say that we do not
> ...

----------


## huxley

> _Geplaatst door ronald_ ....terwijl de ET spreekt over honderden miljoenen jaren die dat niet hard kan maken omdat bv geen rekening wordt gehouden met *kataliserende* factoren die niet (meer) van deze wereld zijn, De *extrapolatie* is te ver doorgeschoten.


Een aantal natuurwetenschappelijke disciplines, zoals geologie, astronomie, biologie, fysica werkt met modellen waarin de aarde en het heelal miljarden jaren oud zijn. Omdat Ronald het daar uit puur religieuze redenen niet mee eens is, hij gelooft immers vast in een schepping die niet ouder is dan 6000 jaar, probeert hij het in de wetenschappelijke kring breed gedragen beeld van een miljarden jaren oude aarde onderuit te halen.

Zijn argument is dat de natuurwetenschap m.b.t. de leeftijd van aarde en heelal haar bevindingen slechts kan baseren op extrapolatie en dus speculatief is. Daar zit natuurlijk wel iets in. De wetenschap beschikt immers over niet meer dan metingen die zijn gedaan in het heden of nabije verleden, doorgaans niet meer dan een paar honderd jaar geleden. Indien men daar de relatief schaarse informatie uit oude geschiedschrijving nog aan toe voegt, kan men de reeks metingen met wat goede wil nog uitbreiden tot hooguit 3000 tot 4000 geleden. Alles wat we menen te kunnen weten over zaken die daarvoor spelen kunnen we alleen nog maar achterhalen door de lijn naar het verleden door te trekken en dat is, bij gebrek aan een ijkpunt aldaar, per definitie extrapolatie.
Indien men daar tegen aan zou willen voeren dat sommige metingen zo nauwkeurig zijn dat extrapolatie naar een ver verleden nog steeds een nauwkeurig beeld op kan leveren, is er een tweede probleem annex argument voor Ronald: niets zegt of de processen zoals we die tegenwoordig kennen zich vroeger op dezelfde manier afspeelden. In dit geval noemt Ronald het woord katalyse in de betekenis van versnelling. Indien men de ouderdom van bijvoorbeeld gesteenten baseert op de nu bekende snelheden van radioactief verval, komt men tot totaal verkeerde schattingen als de snelheid van het radioactief verval vroeger veel groter was.
Hoewel de argumenten op zich correct zijn, zijn ze niet voldoende. Er zijn twee zeer sterke tegenargumenten. De eerste is de onafhankelijke validatie. De tweede is dat het zeer moeilijk wordt om realistische katalyseprocessen te bedenken die de waarnemingen nog kunnen verklaren.
De onafhankelijke validatie is de belangrijkste van de twee omdat het een positief argument is ten faveure van dateringsmethoden. Onafhankelijke validatie houdt in dat de resultaten van een experiment of meting worden getoetst door een onafhankelijke meetmethode. Op het gebied van de datering van aardlagen zijn hiervan aardig wat voorbeelden te geven die niet alleen laten zien dat onafhankelijke toetsen mogelijk zijn maar dat ze daarnaast ook nog eens de dateringen bevestigen.

Op de eerste plaats de koraalklok. Van sommige koraalsoorten is bekend dat ze dagelijks een dun laagje calciumcarbonaat afzetten, waarbij dat laagje in de zomer dikker is dan in de winter. Tellingen van lagen tussen de verdikkingen levert bij recente koraalafzettingen een aantal van 365 op, wat in overeenstemming is met ons jaar van 365 dagen. In lagen die door radiometrische datering op 400 miljoen jaar oud zijn gedateerd, treft men 400 laagjes aan tussen de verdikkingen. Blijkbaar waren er toen 400 dagen in een jaar. Dit is in overeenstemming met de waarneming dat de aarde, ten gevolge van de remmende werking van de maan (tidal drag), steeds langzamer om haar eigen as draait. Of, als consequentie, dat ze vroeger sneller draaide. De mate waarin dat gebeurt is bekend en wanneer je die terugrekent naar 400 miljoen jaar geleden, kom je inderdaad uit op 400 dagen. Er zijn meer ijkpunten. Koraalfossielen van 180 miljoen jaar geleden kenden een jaar van 381 dagen en ook dat klopt met de geschatte rotatiesnelheid van de aarde destijds. Zie
http://www.don-lindsay-archive.org/c...ral-clocks.txt
http://lordibelieve.org/time/age2.PDF

Een ander voorbeeld van betreft de eilandengordel tussen Hawaii en de Koerilen. Deze eilanden kennen of kenden vulkanische activiteit. Omdat ze zich niet bij een subductiezone of divergentiezone bevinden, wordt het vulkanisme veroorzaakt door een mantelpluim (hot spot). Satellietmetingen tonen aan dat de Pacifische Plaat zich in zuidoostelijke richting beweegt over deze mantelpluim. Zo is in de loop van vele miljoenen jaren de langgerekte eilandengordel ontstaan. Naarmate de eilanden verder verwijderd zijn van het grote eiland Kilauea dat nu actieve vulkanen bevat ten teken dat het boven de mantelpluim zit, worden ze door radiometrische datering als steeds ouder gedateerd. Ook de mate van erosie neemt naar het noordwesten toe. Dit wil zeggen dat zowel de erosie als de beweging van de plaat de uitkomsten van de radioactieve datering bevestigen. Zie:

http://faculty.gg.uwyo.edu/eggleston...Hot-Spots.html

Algen bloeien elk jaar in het Suigetsumeer in Japan. Ze sterven af en zakken naar de bodem, waar ze een dunne, witte laag vormen. De rest van het jaar zetten donkere kleisedimenten zich af boven op die laag. Dit verschijnsel heeft geleid tot een serie afwisselend lichte en donkere lagen die 45.000 jaar terug gaat in de tijd. Datering met de C14-methode stemt hiermee overeen. Zie:

http://www.accuracyingenesis.com/varves.html

Dit soort overeenstemmingen tussen radiometrische datering en informatie uit andere bronnen bevestigt dat er geen sprake is van blinde extrapolatie maar van een correct model. De kans dat verschillende soorten methoden alle tot dezelfde miswijzing zouden leiden is verwaarloosbaar klein.

----------


## huxley

> _Geplaatst door Snowwhite_ 
> [B]Goedemorgen Maarten en Thermopylae
> Nogmaals de helft van de amerikanen accepteert ET niet. Dat Maarten dat zegt dat die allemaal ongeschoold zijn..........


Dat zijn ze ook, op wetenschappelijke gebied. Wetenschappelijke bevindingen komen niet door het houden van een referendum tot stand maar door het werk van specialisten in het vakgebied.

----------


## ronald

> _Geplaatst door huxley_ 
> *Grapjas. Je uitspraak dat je thuis bent in methodologie heeft blijkbaar nog niet tot het inzicht geleid dat wie stelt, ook moet bewjzen. En jij stelt dat meerdere goden onmogelijk zijn.
> Ga je gang.*



Zo ben je er ook gemakkelijk vanaf gekomen he? Dacht je. Als je goed gelezen hebt kon je dat eerder hebben opgevangen. Nu pas kom je op het idee er naar te vragen wanneer ik je uitnodig je polytheistiche goden die allemaal kunnen scheppen te verklaren? Beetje raar niet?

----------


## ronald

> _Geplaatst door H.P.Pas_ 
> *Nee, dat leert ET niet. ET gaat alleen maar over biologie.
> Nog maar eens:*


He? De evolutie theorie gaat alleen over biologie? Misschien verbreed je je blik wat verder dan alleen "evolutionaire biologie". Zelfs evolutionary biology gaat niet alleen over boilogie. Ik spreek ook over een bepaalde evoluties maar je weet best over welke knelpunten we het hebben: de oorsprong van het leven.

----------


## ronald

> _Geplaatst door H.P.Pas_ 
> *Ik vermoed dat er n iets heeft verzonnen en dat 1 miljoen hem dat hebben nagepepraat omdat het goed uitkwam. 
> Dat komt vaak voor, ook onder niet-Joden. Denk bv aan de Protocollen van Wijzen van Zion.
> Die krijg je er ook niet meer uit.*


Die is leuk. Het is bijna spreekwoordelijk: "Twee Joden, drie meningen".

----------


## ronald

> _Geplaatst door huxley_ 
> *Ach, je zult het wel nooit leren. Je poneert een vals dilemma, namelijk dat wie niet gelooft dat jouw heilige geschriften waar zijn, daarmee zegt dat het zo is dat "er zo'n 1 miljoen Joden dat ooit eens hebben zitten verzinnen en er ook nog eens allemaal met het verzonnen verhaal eens waren de dat tot waarheid hebben gebombardeerd".
> We zeggen toch ook niet dat 1 miljard katholieken iets collectief hebben verzonnen? Religies beginnen vaak met 1 man, zoals bijvoorbeeld meneer Joseph Smith, die openbaringen kreeg. En kijk, hij kreeg volgelingen die niet aan zijn woord twijfelden en zo ontstond de grappige groep der Mormomen. Je hebt en had talloze sekten op deze wereld en de meeste ervan stierven een stille dood. Maar soms overleeft er eentje en wordt groot. Zo gaat dat met religies.*


Nog zo'n grapjas. En jouw crap moeten wij slikken als waarheid?

----------


## ronald

> _Geplaatst door huxley_ 
> *Een aantal natuurwetenschappelijke disciplines, zoals geologie, astronomie, biologie, fysica werkt met modellen waarin de aarde en het heelal miljarden jaren oud zijn. Omdat Ronald het daar uit puur religieuze redenen niet mee eens is, hij gelooft immers vast in een schepping die niet ouder is dan 6000 jaar, probeert hij het in de wetenschappelijke kring breed gedragen beeld van een miljarden jaren oude aarde onderuit te halen.
> 
> Zijn argument is dat de natuurwetenschap m.b.t. de leeftijd van aarde en heelal haar bevindingen slechts kan baseren op extrapolatie en dus speculatief is. Daar zit natuurlijk wel iets in. De wetenschap beschikt immers over niet meer dan metingen die zijn gedaan in het heden of nabije verleden, doorgaans niet meer dan een paar honderd jaar geleden. Indien men daar de relatief schaarse informatie uit oude geschiedschrijving nog aan toe voegt, kan men de reeks metingen met wat goede wil nog uitbreiden tot hooguit 3000 tot 4000 geleden. Alles wat we menen te kunnen weten over zaken die daarvoor spelen kunnen we alleen nog maar achterhalen door de lijn naar het verleden door te trekken en dat is, bij gebrek aan een ijkpunt aldaar, per definitie extrapolatie.
> Indien men daar tegen aan zou willen voeren dat sommige metingen zo nauwkeurig zijn dat extrapolatie naar een ver verleden nog steeds een nauwkeurig beeld op kan leveren, is er een tweede probleem annex argument voor Ronald: niets zegt of de processen zoals we die tegenwoordig kennen zich vroeger op dezelfde manier afspeelden. In dit geval noemt Ronald het woord katalyse in de betekenis van versnelling. Indien men de ouderdom van bijvoorbeeld gesteenten baseert op de nu bekende snelheden van radioactief verval, komt men tot totaal verkeerde schattingen als de snelheid van het radioactief verval vroeger veel groter was.
> Hoewel de argumenten op zich correct zijn, zijn ze niet voldoende. Er zijn twee zeer sterke tegenargumenten. De eerste is de onafhankelijke validatie. De tweede is dat het zeer moeilijk wordt om realistische katalyseprocessen te bedenken die de waarnemingen nog kunnen verklaren.
> De onafhankelijke validatie is de belangrijkste van de twee omdat het een positief argument is ten faveure van dateringsmethoden. Onafhankelijke validatie houdt in dat de resultaten van een experiment of meting worden getoetst door een onafhankelijke meetmethode. Op het gebied van de datering van aardlagen zijn hiervan aardig wat voorbeelden te geven die niet alleen laten zien dat onafhankelijke toetsen mogelijk zijn maar dat ze daarnaast ook nog eens de dateringen bevestigen.
> 
> Op de eerste plaats de koraalklok. Van sommige koraalsoorten is bekend dat ze dagelijks een dun laagje calciumcarbonaat afzetten, waarbij dat laagje in de zomer dikker is dan in de winter. Tellingen van lagen tussen de verdikkingen levert bij recente koraalafzettingen een aantal van 365 op, wat in overeenstemming is met ons jaar van 365 dagen. In lagen die door radiometrische datering op 400 miljoen jaar oud zijn gedateerd, treft men 400 laagjes aan tussen de verdikkingen. Blijkbaar waren er toen 400 dagen in een jaar. Dit is in overeenstemming met de waarneming dat de aarde, ten gevolge van de remmende werking van de maan (tidal drag), steeds langzamer om haar eigen as draait. Of, als consequentie, dat ze vroeger sneller draaide. De mate waarin dat gebeurt is bekend en wanneer je die terugrekent naar 400 miljoen jaar geleden, kom je inderdaad uit op 400 dagen. Er zijn meer ijkpunten. Koraalfossielen van 180 miljoen jaar geleden kenden een jaar van 381 dagen en ook dat klopt met de geschatte rotatiesnelheid van de aarde destijds. Zie
> ...



Had je niet begrepen wat ik allemaal heb geschreven? Wat je hier allemaal brengt spreekt niet eens tegen op wat ik heb geschreven.Het is en blijft een hypothese verkregen door extrapolatie methoden. 
Maar waar het eigenlijk om gaat is natuurlijk het ontstaan van alles. Daar zeg je niets over.

----------


## huxley

> _Geplaatst door ronald_ 
> In mijn reactie gaf ik juist aan dat een geloof of Gdsdienst universalistisch moet zijn omdat er meerdere wegen zijn die naar Gd leiden. Voor mij mijn Jodendom en voor anderen wat zij hebben. Het zou veel te gemakkelijk zijn om "mijn gelijk te halen of bewijzen" over andere geloven. Maar dat is niet de essentie van geloven. Anderen hebben hun tradities en we zullen zo nooit een eigen gezamelijk doel nastreven laat staan bij elkaar komen. Als ik ergens in Afrika zou zijn geboren zou dat hoogstwaarschijnlijk inderdaad anders zijn geweest. Dat was niet het geval. De wetenschap dat anderen dat wel zijn vraagt een vorm van respect naar die andere toe, die helaas weinigen kunnen opbrengen vanwege het "eigen gelijk" dat men denkt te moeten nastreven. Enheid in verscheidenheid is het motto. [/B]


Kletskoek. Het is voor iedereen duidelijk dat je denkt dat hindoes of eskimo's of aboriginals het fout hebben met hun idee over god en dat jij het beter weet.

----------


## huxley

> _Geplaatst door ronald_ 
> *Zo ben je er ook gemakkelijk vanaf gekomen he? Dacht je. Als je goed gelezen hebt kon je dat eerder hebben opgevangen. Nu pas kom je op het idee er naar te vragen wanneer ik je uitnodig je polytheistiche goden die allemaal kunnen scheppen te verklaren? Beetje raar niet?*


Tsss. Wat een suggesties alemaal.

----------


## huxley

> _Geplaatst door ronald_ 
> *Nog zo'n grapjas. En jouw crap moeten wij slikken als waarheid?*


Nee, je moet het gewoon beschouwen als een les in redeneren. En die heb jij hard nodig.

----------


## huxley

> _Geplaatst door ronald_ 
> *Had je niet begrepen wat ik allemaal heb geschreven? Wat je hier allemaal brengt spreekt niet eens tegen op wat ik heb geschreven.Het is en blijft een hypothese verkregen door extrapolatie methoden. 
> Maar waar het eigenlijk om gaat is natuurlijk het ontstaan van alles. Daar zeg je niets over.*


Een wetenschapper weet wat extrapolatie is en weet ook heel goed wat onafhankelijke validatie is. En het feit dat jij het laatste niet wilt weten, al legt iemand het je 10 keer uit, geeft aan dat je niet de juiste, wetenschappelijke houding kunt aannemen. Je bent geen wetenschapper. Je bent iemand die zijn religieuze overtuiging als maat neemt voor het beoordelen van natuurwetenschappen zonder de regels van diezelfde wetenschappen in acht te nemen.
En discussieren kun je ook al niet.

----------


## ronald

> _Geplaatst door huxley_ 
> *Kletskoek. Het is voor iedereen duidelijk dat je denkt dat hindoes of eskimo's of aboriginals het fout hebben met hun idee over god en dat jij het beter weet.*



Aangezien jij maar eerst eens moet aantonen wie en wat jouw polytheistische goden hebben gecrereerd dan kan ik misschien een discussie met jou voeren. Laat de hindoes, Inuits en Aboriginals het zelf maar laten verklaren.

----------


## ronald

> _Geplaatst door huxley_ 
> *Nee, je moet het gewoon beschouwen als een les in redeneren. En die heb jij hard nodig.*



Redeneren?? Blijkt dat jij niet eens wil en kan volgen wat de andere zegt en nu kom je met dit? Tssss....

----------


## ronald

> _Geplaatst door huxley_ 
> *Een wetenschapper weet wat extrapolatie is en weet ook heel goed wat onafhankelijke validatie is. En het feit dat jij het laatste niet wilt weten, al legt iemand het je 10 keer uit, geeft aan dat je niet de juiste, wetenschappelijke houding kunt aannemen. Je bent geen wetenschapper. Je bent iemand die zijn religieuze overtuiging als maat neemt voor het beoordelen van natuurwetenschappen zonder de regels van diezelfde wetenschappen in acht te nemen.
> En discussieren kun je ook al niet.*


Blijkt alweer dat jij mijn post maar half leest. Ga je gang maar. 

Trouwens...heb je dit gekopieeerd van Iznogoods, jouw dus, vorige discussie met mij? Kopieer dan ook mijn antwoord van daar even bij. Scheelt me wat tijd om tegen dovenmansoren te spreken.

----------


## maartenn100

Ronald, volgens de moslims is Arabisch de heilige taal. Volgens jouw wellicht het Hebreeuws. Wie van de twee heeft gelijk en waarom?

(mijn antwoord: geen van beide. Zowel het Arabisch als het Hebreeuws zijn talen als Nederlands, Engels en Duits. Ze zijn evenwaardig als andere talen, niet meer en niet minder).

Tot hier mijn visie op de gelijkwaardigheid van talen.

----------


## huxley

> _Geplaatst door ZkrheidvGeloof_ 
> *Geloof en Wetenschap zijn eigenlijk van hetzelfde denkwijze.
> 
> De ware gelovige wacht net zo geduldig op de Grootte Doorbraak, die onvermijdelijk is.
> Wanneer het Bewijs geleverd zal worden is een vraagteken, maar geleverd zal Het worden.
> Het is niet de vraag of Gd bestaat, maar wanneer Gd komt om Hzijn Bestaan te Tonen in Al Hzijn Majesteit en Glorie en tja wat zal er eigenlijk nog overeind blijven staan als Hzijn Grootsheid tot beweging wordt gezet?
> Gevoelsmatig klopt het naast een logisch beredenering en diverse schifturen doorkruist te hebben. 
> Een wetenschapper is net zo een gelovige als dat een gelovige een wetenschapper is.
> Alleen de ene berust zich op diverse tastbare bewijzen om zijn theorie te staven.
> En de andere, die standvastig in zijn wetenschap is en geduldig vol hunkering op die Ene Bewijs alias Belofte alias Betrouwbare alias Onnoemelijke wacht. Diegene zal niet bedrogen uitkomen!*


Wat een flauwekul je niet allemaal leest hier.

----------


## Charlus

> _Geplaatst door Snowwhite_ 
> *<...>Bovendien zouden er dan veel meer tussenvormen gevonden moeten zijn. Die zijn er niet.<...>*


Alweer die geheimzinnige tussenvormen. Tussen de regels door heb ik inmiddels begrepen dat die een tegenwerping zijn van creationisten tav. de ET.
Wijzen op het ontbreken van tussenvormen berust op een logisch, bijna wiskundig misverstand en, zoals te doen gebruikelijk bij creationisten, totaal onbegrip van de materie.
Alle tot nu toe ontdekte fossielen zijn in wezen tussenvormen, hetzelfde geldt voor alle dieren en planten in het hier en nu.
Tussen twee historische tussenvormen A en B hoort weer een tussenvorm A1, tussen A en A1 hoort dan natuurlijk weer A2 etc. ad infinitum. Ad infinitum? Ja, in praktisch opzicht wel. Om tot een vloeiende curve te komen tussen alle tussenvormen, zouden wij van elke generatie binnen elke soort moeten beschikken over de fossiele resten. Fossielen zijn in wezen zeer zeldzaam, want voor fossilisering zijn speciale omstandigheden nodig die zich bijna nooit voordoen. Dat er voor ons gevoel nog zoveel fossielen gevonden worden, is alleen een gevolg van de enorme tijdsspannen. De kans dat een dier voor studie bruikbare fossiele resten achterlaat, is bijna nul. Als je een kat in de tuin begraaft, is de kans nihil dat resten van deze kat later als fossielen teruggevonden zullen worden. 
Het ontbreken van tussenvormen vormt geen tegenwerping van de ET, maar is een onvermijdelijk gevolg van de aard van het studiemateriaal. Gaten zullen er dus altijd blijven, vandaar dat "theorie". Zolang de algemene teneur blijft kloppen, is er geen reden om de ET te verwerpen. Kijk, als creationisten nu eens op de proppen kwamen met het fossiel van een engel...

----------


## H.P.Pas

> _Geplaatst door ronald_ 
> *He? De evolutie theorie gaat alleen over biologie? Misschien verbreed je je blik wat verder dan alleen "evolutionaire biologie". Zelfs evolutionary biology gaat niet alleen over boilogie. Ik spreek ook over een bepaalde evoluties maar je weet best over welke knelpunten we het hebben: de oorsprong van het leven.*


We hadden het over ET, evolutietheorie: de theorie dat uiteindelijk alle levensvormen gevolueerd zijn uit n grondvorm. Dat is een zeer goed onderbouwde theorie; het sterkste punt is, dat aanwijzingen uit heel verschillende onderzoekszoeksgebieden (moleculaire genetica, biochemie, vergelijkende anatomie, paleontologie, embryologie en, last but not least, kweek- experimenten aan levende organismen) allemaal in dezelfde richting wijzen. 
We hebben het zijdelings gehad over de geologische tijdschaal, waarvoor hetzelfde in nog sterkere mate geldt: compleet onafhankelijke meetmethoden leiden allemaal tot hetzelfde resultaat: een ijzersterke theorie.
De achteloosheid, om niet te zeggen geborneerdheid, waarmee je dat allemaal van de tafel denkt te kunnen vegen doet nogal potsierlijk aan.
Bij abiogenese, het ontstaan van leven uit dode materie, is de situatie volstrekt anders: daarover bestaat geen sluitende theorie. Er bestaan ideen in welke richting gezocht moet worden, er zijn experimenten gedaan, waaruit niet blijkt dat die richting verkeerd is. Meer niet.
Als je termen als 'extrapolair' (bedoeld is extrapolerend) en 'katalytisch'
overlaat aan mensen, die ermee om kunnen gaan en gewoon zegt dat abiogenese onverklaard is, dan zijn we snel klaar. Dan heb je namelijk gelijk.
Daaruit volgt overigens niet dat er 'dus' een schepper moet zijn maar dat is een ander verhaal. Daar ging onze onenigheid niet over.

----------


## Charlus

> _Geplaatst door ronald_ 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Geplaatst door huxley_ 
> Ach, je zult het wel nooit leren. Je poneert een vals dilemma, namelijk dat wie niet gelooft dat jouw heilige geschriften waar zijn, daarmee zegt dat het zo is dat "er zo'n 1 miljoen Joden dat ooit eens hebben zitten verzinnen en er ook nog eens allemaal met het verzonnen verhaal eens waren de dat tot waarheid hebben gebombardeerd".
> We zeggen toch ook niet dat 1 miljard katholieken iets collectief hebben verzonnen? Religies beginnen vaak met 1 man, zoals bijvoorbeeld meneer Joseph Smith, die openbaringen kreeg. En kijk, hij kreeg volgelingen die niet aan zijn woord twijfelden en zo ontstond de grappige groep der Mormomen. Je hebt en had talloze sekten op deze wereld en de meeste ervan stierven een stille dood. Maar soms overleeft er eentje en wordt groot. Zo gaat dat met religies.
> 
> ...


Ondergetekende is ook zo'n grapjas en zal het je nog sterker vertellen: alle ongelovigen zijn zulke grapjassen. Ik denk zelfs dat veel gelovigen ook zo grapjassen over andere geloven.

----------


## ronald

> _Geplaatst door maartenn100_ 
> *Ronald, volgens de moslims is Arabisch de heilige taal. Volgens jouw wellicht het Hebreeuws. Wie van de twee heeft gelijk en waarom?
> 
> (mijn antwoord: geen van beide. Zowel het Arabisch als het Hebreeuws zijn talen als Nederlands, Engels en Duits. Ze zijn evenwaardig als andere talen, niet meer en niet minder).
> 
> Tot hier mijn visie op de gelijkwaardigheid van talen.*



Na de Toren van Babel heeft elk volk zo zijn taal. Wanneer Jappanners hun taal heilig vinden dan mogen ze dat. Wanneer Moslims hun taal heilig vinden dan mogen ze dat ook. Wanneer Joden Hebreeuws heilig vinden dan mogen ze dat ook. De Gddelijke boodschap kan in meerdere talen vervat zijn. Het gaat om de Gddelijke boodschap in de desbetreffende taal. Aan Gddelijke boodschappen zijn wel regels gebonden. Niet iedereen kan zeggen dat zijn boodschap Gddelijk is. Als men bidt dan gebeurt dat in zijn eigen taal en er is geen begrenzing. Als de Tora wordt vertaald, dan verheffen de woorden ahw de taal. Je kunt in een taal namelijk ook vervloeken.
Voor Joden is het Hebreeuws de heilige taal. De Tora, Gds woord, is gegeven in het Hebreeuws. Wanneer dat zo wordt aangenomen moet die taal en die woorden samen een speciale boodschap hebben. Dat de Tora niet alleen maar een tekst is, maar de taal ook een hogere functie heeft moeten in die taal ook meerdere boodschappen zitten. De Tora is niet alleen "simpel", op basis van de simpele tekst, uit te leggen. Er zijn meerdere uitleggen en de taal zelf speelt daarbij een rol. In letters, woorden, zinnen, woorden en zinnen combinaties, gematria's (getallenwaarden van letters) van woorden in verband met andere woorden, vormen van de letters enz geven aan het Hebreeuws van de Tora een bepaalde meerwaarde. De Tora uitleggen met de simpele vertaling is maar een deel van de uitleg. Al deze zaken zitten in het Hebreeuws vervat. Elk woord lijkt te zijn afgemeten. De geheime boodschappen, lettercombinaties, bepaalde structuren enz proberen een aantal Torageleerden met behulp van computers te achterhalen. Zou een mens dat hebben kunnen verzinnen zoals huxley een beetje onwetend tracht te suggereren? 

De Moslims hebben hun Koran in het Arabisch, overgegeven van Mohammed die zij als een profeet achten, afkomstig van profetische bronnen. Natuurlijk is voor Moslims het Arabisch heilig. De Gddelijke boodschap maakt de taal heilig. Heilig in strikte zin wil zeggen "afgezonderd voor Gd". Kun je de Koran zomaar respectloos behandelen?

Als je andere talen ook heilig vindt, dan zou je op zijn minst eerst duidelijk moeten stellen wat is heilig? Wat is de structuur van die taal en welke boodschappen zijn dan door Gd in die taal overgeleverd. Als je het Hebreeuws vergelijkt met het Nederlands, dan vind je bij voorbeeld in de structuur bij het Hebreeus "cijferwaarden" terug. Elke letter heeft een waarde, zo hebben woorden en zinnen waarden en dan pas kom je in de vergelijkende sfeer terecht binnen een tekst. Als je een stuk uit een Israelische krant neemt, dan kun je er niet veel mee dan wat woordspelletjes. Moet je wel van tevoren opzetten. Als je naar de Tora kijkt dan zie je dat er een opgezet plan in blijkt te zitten en daar kun je wel iets mee. Ik denk dat het Nederlands dat al mist en alleen daarom zijn die twee talen anders. 
Jij spreekt echter over "gelijkwaardigheid". Dat is iets anders dan "gelijk".

----------


## sjaen

maar woorden hebben woorden nodig om elkaar te begrijpen!

----------


## ZkrheidvGeloof

> _Geplaatst door huxley_ 
> *Wat een flauwekul je niet allemaal leest hier.*


Wat is dan volgens jou wetenschap?

Is wetenschap alleen gebasseerd op de evolutietheorie*en* ?
Of worden andere wetenschappers met geheel andere theorieen net als de verdwaalde religieen afgewimpeld als onzin?

----------


## IbnRushd

> _Geplaatst door maartenn100_ 
> *Ronald, volgens de moslims is Arabisch de heilige taal. Volgens jouw wellicht het Hebreeuws. Wie van de twee heeft gelijk en waarom?
> 
> (mijn antwoord: geen van beide. Zowel het Arabisch als het Hebreeuws zijn talen als Nederlands, Engels en Duits. Ze zijn evenwaardig als andere talen, niet meer en niet minder).
> 
> Tot hier mijn visie op de gelijkwaardigheid van talen.*


Arabisch is voor de moslims helemaal geen heilige taal. Ik heb echt geen idee hoe je daar nou weer bij komt.  :cheefbek:

----------


## ronald

> _Geplaatst door H.P.Pas_ 
> *We hadden het over ET, evolutietheorie: de theorie dat uiteindelijk alle levensvormen gevolueerd zijn uit n grondvorm. Dat is een zeer goed onderbouwde theorie; het sterkste punt is, dat aanwijzingen uit heel verschillende onderzoekszoeksgebieden (moleculaire genetica, biochemie, vergelijkende anatomie, paleontologie, embryologie en, last but not least, kweek- experimenten aan levende organismen) allemaal in dezelfde richting wijzen. 
> We hebben het zijdelings gehad over de geologische tijdschaal, waarvoor hetzelfde in nog sterkere mate geldt: compleet onafhankelijke meetmethoden leiden allemaal tot hetzelfde resultaat: een ijzersterke theorie.
> De achteloosheid, om niet te zeggen geborneerdheid, waarmee je dat allemaal van de tafel denkt te kunnen vegen doet nogal potsierlijk aan.
> Bij abiogenese, het ontstaan van leven uit dode materie, is de situatie volstrekt anders: daarover bestaat geen sluitende theorie. Er bestaan ideen in welke richting gezocht moet worden, er zijn experimenten gedaan, waaruit niet blijkt dat die richting verkeerd is. Meer niet.
> Als je termen als 'extrapolair' (bedoeld is extrapolerend) en 'katalytisch'
> overlaat aan mensen, die ermee om kunnen gaan en gewoon zegt dat abiogenese onverklaard is, dan zijn we snel klaar. Dan heb je namelijk gelijk.
> Daaruit volgt overigens niet dat er 'dus' een schepper moet zijn maar dat is een ander verhaal. Daar ging onze onenigheid niet over.*



Dat alle levensvormen zijn geevolueerd uit n grongvorm die.... De twee zwakste schakels in de evolutie theorie. En wat zijn dan daarvoor de bewijzen? Als het over materie gaat miet je het in de materie zoeken. Wat voor evoluaties in welke vormen? Waar komt die grondvorm vandaan. Alle tussenliggende deeltheorieen daar gelaten; het gaat om de essentie van de theorie en dit zijn nu juist de punten waar een confrontatie ontstaat wanneer de Bijbel zegt dat de wereld is geschapen en elk wezen afzonderlijk.
Extrapolerende methodes heb je in allerlei maten. De wetenschap maakt er duidelijk gebruik van want je wilt er wat mee. In hoeverre je dat wilt gaan uitrekken en mag uitrekken is de vraag. Mijn standpunt is duidelijk. Als ik zo te werk zou gaan dan zou ik wel heel fantastische verklaringen kunnen vinden op mijn gebied. Aangezien dat een "actuele menswetenschap" is, zou geen mens zich dat veroorloven. Moeten we die manier van toepassen in haar bijpassende maat wel geoorloofd vinden omdat het over dode dingen gaat? De range is veel te ver en niet empirisch wetenschappelijk te overzien.
Je non-uitspraak van "overlaten aan hen die het wel weten" geldt hier voor iedereen. Zo stil is het hier niet. Evenzo geldt dan dat zaken over geloof overgelaten moet worden door hen die daar wat vanaf weten en dan zal het hier heel stil moeten worden.

----------


## maartenn100

.

----------


## maartenn100

> _Geplaatst door IbnRushd_ 
> *Arabisch is voor de moslims helemaal geen heilige taal. Ik heb echt geen idee hoe je daar nou weer bij komt. *


IbnRushd, er zijn moslims, vrienden van mij, die zeggen dat Arabisch 'een goddelijke taal' is. Oud-Arabisch wel te verstaan. De oorspronkelijke taal van de Koran. Vaak wordt ook gezegd dat je Koran pas echt kan begrijpen als je deze in het Arabisch leest.
Vandaar.
Nu geef ik toe dat dat niet direct een betrouwbare bron is, maar ik heb het nogal horen zeggen.
Blij dus te horen dat dat niet zo wordt beschouwd?

----------


## ZkrheidvGeloof

> _Geplaatst door maartenn100_ 
> *IbnRushd, er zijn moslims, vrienden van mij, die zeggen dat Arabisch 'een goddelijke taal' is. Oud-Arabisch wel te verstaan. De oorspronkelijke taal van de Koran. Vaak wordt ook gezegd dat je Koran pas echt kan begrijpen als je deze in het Arabisch leest.
> Vandaar.
> Nu geef ik toe dat dat niet direct een betrouwbare bron is, maar ik heb het nogal horen zeggen.
> Blij dus te horen dat dat niet zo wordt beschouwd?*


Ik heb het ook nogal horen zeggen!
Volgens mij met korancitaten erbij?

Maar goed, idd blij om het te horen.

Zijn afbeeldingen van de Profeet ook niet meer verboden?

----------


## Snowwhite

Goedemorgen Maarten,

Alles kits?




> *
> Het is ook zo dat er gelijkenissen zijn tussen deze drie monothestische godsdiensten. Zo wijzen moslims ook naar Mozes en het scheppingsverhaal. De Christenen wijzen ook naar Mozes, maar hebben daarnaast Jezus als voorbeeld gekozen. Moslims erkennen Jezus als Josua, en Myriam zijn moeder. Alleen zien zij Jezus dan weer als profeet.*


Jezus = Iesa 

Maria = Maryam

Mozes = Moesa

Anti christ = Dajjal

God = Allah

God in het arabisch is Allah. Kijk je bijvoorbeeld in een arabische bijbel, dan zul je God vertaald zien als Allah. 

[Genesis 1:1 - English Bible - King James Version] 

"In the beginning God created 
the Heaven and the Earth . . . " 

[Genesis 1:1 - Arabic transliteration] 

"Fee al-badi' khalaqa *Allahu*  
as-Samaawaat wa al-Ard . . . " 

[Genesis 1:1 - Arabic Bible]

 

This passage is taken from Vine's Complete Exposition Dictionary by W.E. Vine, Merrill F.Unger, William White, Jr., Thomas Nelson Publishers, Nashville, TN, 1996.

 

Inderdaad geloven wij moslims ook in Iesa en Moesa vrede zij met hen, en in de onbevlekte bevangenis van Maryam.

Vele moslims heten dan ook Moesa of Iesa of Maryam. Je kent er vast wel wat.

Jezus vrede zij met hem, kon de blinden en de melaatsen genezen. Helaas waren er ook in de tijd van Jezus vrede zij met hem, maar weinige die hem volgden. Niet gelovigen beraamden zelfs plannen om hem te vermoorden. Jezus vrede zij met hem is gekomen om datgene wat voor hem was te bevestigen van de thora, en bepaalde dingen toe te staan die eerst verboden waren. Jezus vrede zij met hem, predikte het monotheisme. Wij geloven dat Jezus vrede zij met hem terug komt op aarde, en zal de dajjal (anti-christ) verslaan.

Maryam (Maria) is een van de beste vrouwen van de wereld. 

Koran 3:42. And (remember) when the angels said: "O Maryam (Mary)! Verily, Allh has chosen you, purified you (from polytheism and disbelief), and chosen you above the women of the 'Alamn (mankind and jinns) (of her lifetime)."  

Hadith Bukhari The Prophet said, "The superiority of 'Aisha to other ladies is like the superiority of Tharid (i.e. meat and bread dish) to other meals. Many men reached the level of perfection, but no woman reached such a level except *Mary* , the daughter of Imran and Asia, the wife of Pharaoh."  

Ook Mozes vrede zij met hem predikte het monotheisme.

Begrijp je een beetje de gang van zaken Maarten? Wij moslims zullen niet zo snel terugkeren naar het Christendom, immers, we houden net zo goed van Jezus en Mozes vrede zij met hen. Alle profeten van Adam tot Mohammed vrede zij met hen, zijn gekomen met eenzelfde boodschap: aanbidt alleen God (Allah) zonder partners aan Hem toe te schrijven. Niemand heeft ooit gezegd dat we Maria beeldjes moeten aanbidden (zoals sommige katholieken doen), ook al houden wij veel van haar. Dit is strikt tegen de leer in. 

16:36. En voorzeker Wij wekten onder elk volk een boodschapper op, "Aanbidt Allah en vermijdt de boze."

39:38. Indien gij hun vraagt: "Wie heeft de hemelen en de aarde geschapen?", zullen zij voorzeker antwoorden: "Allah". Zeg: "Vertelt mij (dan) wat gij naast Allah aanroept, kunnen zij, indien Allah mij zou willen benadelen, Zijn schade verwijderen? Of als Hij mij barmhartigheid wil tonen, kunnen zij Zijn barmhartigheid dan tegenhouden?" Zeg: "Allah is mij voldoende. In Hem zullen de vertrouwenden hun vertrouwen stellen."  

De machteloze beelden die de polytheisten aanbidden kunnen namelijk niets doen, geen zegeningen brengen, mensen niet in onderhoud voorzien en het slechte niet voorkomen. Men moet vertrouwen op Allah SWT alleen, want alles is van Hem afhankelijk.

Dit is de boodschap waar alle profeten vrede zij met hen mee zijn gezonden.

Moge Allah SWT mijn fouten vergeven Amien

----------


## Charlus

> _Geplaatst door Snowwhite_ 
> *<...>De machteloze beelden die de polytheisten aanbidden kunnen namelijk niets doen, geen zegeningen brengen, mensen niet in onderhoud voorzien en het slechte niet voorkomen.<...>*


Allah net zo goed of net zo min. Lood om oud ijzer. Is wel eens wetenschappelijk onderzoek gedaan naar of bevolkingsgroepen waarvan de leden oprecht geloven, inderdaad beter af zijn dan ongelovigen als gevolg van goddelijke interventie? 
Nu is het zo dat strenge grefo's iha. welvarend zijn, maar de oorzaak daarvan is eerder dat voor deze mensen hard werken en afzien van wereldse pleziertjes (komt de persoonlijke welvaart zeer ten goede) elementair is. Die instelling is natuurlijk wel voor een groot deel het gevolg van hun geloofsovertuiging.
Duidelijk is tot nu toe dat oprecht geloven in allah zeker geen levensonderhoud of zelfs maar vrijwaring van doffe ellende garandeert, laat staan welvaart. Of wil jij beweren dat moslims die van de honger omkomen of een tsunami over zich heenkrijgen, dat over zichzelf hebben afgeroepen door hun gebrekkige geloofsbeleving? Verder genoeg niet-moslims en onoprechte moslims die het desalniettemin voor de wind gaat. Weliswaar zou je kunnen tegenwerpen dat deze figuren na hun verscheiden hun straf niet zullen ontlopen, maar daar hebben wij het nu even niet over.
Een mens moet het gewoon zelf doen. Wie geboren wordt in het verkeerde land, de verkeerde familie of de verkeerde tijd, heeft daarbij pech gehad.

----------


## maartenn100

Goeiemorgen Snowwhite,

Volgens mij ben je wel heel erg praktiserend moslima. Velen zijn volgens mij niet zo diepgaand met hun geloof bezig, vermoed ik.

De meeste christenen vandaag in Belgi, geloven bvb. niet in de onbevlekte ontvangenis (maagdelijkheid) van Maria. Ze zien het eerder als een symbool van zuiverheid, omdat het voor hen om het allerheiligste gaat. Die zuiverheid van Maria is dus puur symbolisch om te duiden op de zuiverheid van de leer van Jezus.

Er is toch een belangrijk verschil in de openbaringen, Snowwhite.
Zo verscheen de engel Gabril, volgens de bijbel, aan Myriam:

_(Luc, 1-35):_ 


_[26] In* de zesde maand werd de engel Gabril door God gezonden naar een stad in Galilea, met de naam Nazaret, [27] naar een maagd die verloofd* was met een man genaamd Jozef, die uit het huis van David stamde; haar naam was Maria. [28] De engel trad bij haar binnen en zei: Verheug* u, begenadigde, de Heer is met u. [29] Zij raakte geheel in verwarring door wat hij zei en vroeg zich af wat deze begroeting te betekenen had. [30] Maar de engel zei: Schrik niet, Maria, u hebt genade gevonden bij God. [31] U zult zwanger worden en een zoon baren, die u de naam Jezus moet geven. [32] Hij zal een groot man zijn, en Zoon van de Allerhoogste worden genoemd. God, de Heer, zal Hem de troon van zijn vader David geven. [33] Hij zal eeuwig koning zijn over het huis van Jakob, en aan zijn koningschap zal geen einde komen. [34] Maar hoe moet dat dan? zei Maria tegen de engel. Ik heb geen omgang met een man. [35] De engel antwoordde haar: Heilige Geest zal op u komen en kracht van de Allerhoogste zal u overdekken*. Daarom zal het kind heilig genoemd worden, Zoon van God . [36]_ 


In de bijbel openbaart een engel dus aan Maria dat zij een kind zal krijgen dat de Zoon van God zal zijn.
Moslims erkennen Jezus echter enkel als een van de profeten.

De Joden erkennen Jezus bvb. niet als Verlosser, wat de christenen wel doen. Jezus moest zelfs in die tijd voor het Sanhedrin komen (Joodse hooggerechtshof) en werd er door veroordeeld tot de dood. (zo zegt de overlevering):

_(Matth, 59-60):_ 

_ [59] De hogepriesters en heel het Sanhedrin zochten valse getuigenissen tegen Jezus om Hem ter dood te kunnen brengen. [60]_ 

Maw, de monothestische godsdiensten hebben verschillende verhalen verteld aan hun mensen over bvb wat de engel Gabril zou gezegd hebben aan Maria. Moslims zien Jezus niet als de Zoon van God, waardoor ze niet erkennen wat de engel Gabril als boodschap aan Maria vertelde.


Het gemeenschappelijke is dat alledrie de monothestische godsdiensten het over n God hebben. Maar de verschillen liggen daar dat hun God hen andere zaken lijkt te hebben geopenbaard (via een engel of via de boeken).

Dan is het voor een buitenstaander zeer moeilijk, Snowwhite, om te geloven in n van de openbaringen, als ze alle drie op essentle punten elkaar tegenspreken en alledrie beweren dat het over openbaringen gaat van n en dezelfde God aan de mensen.

Daarnaast blijft het feit dat elke mens toevallig gelooft in die openbaring die via zijn volk _door traditie_  werd overgeleverd.
Waardoor het logischer lijkt godsdienst eerder als vrucht van een traditie en cultuur van een volk te zien.

Begrijp je mijn redenering?



groetjes
Maarten

----------


## ZkrheidvGeloof

> _Geplaatst door Snowwhite_ 
> 
> 
> De machteloze beelden die de polytheisten aanbidden kunnen namelijk niets doen, geen zegeningen brengen, mensen niet in onderhoud voorzien en het slechte niet voorkomen. Men moet vertrouwen op Allah SWT alleen, want alles is van Hem afhankelijk.



Beste Snowwhite, 

De koran vertelt precies hoe je afgodsdienaren en hun beelden moet uitdagen e.d. door de geschiedenis heen hebben moslim voorbeeldig de voorbeeld opgevolgd met hun beeldenstorm acties.
In dezelfde koran staat dat je hun (Godsdienst) G'den niet moet uitschelden c.q beledigen, tja, helaas hadden ze dat aan Mozes vergeten te vertellen

Aangezien de koran op een beschermd tafel ligt dan zou je gerust alle koran op de brandstapel kunnen gooien. Allah(swt) zal het wel beschermen.

----------


## ZkrheidvGeloof

De 1- G'd aanbidders zijn natuurlijk allemaal recht geleid!
Ze lezen dezlfde Boek, beamen dezelfde G'd te aanbidden!
Zie ze alsnog onderling bloed vergieten!
Wat grappig zo 'n voorbeeld!

----------


## ZkrheidvGeloof

> [22.34] En voor elk volk hebben Wij handelingen van offer en wijdingen vastgesteld, opdat zij de naam van Allah mogen uitspreken over het vee dat Hij hun heeft gegeven. Uw God is dus En God, weest daarom onderdanig aan Hem. En geef blijde tijding aan de ootmoedigen.
> 
> [22.67] Voor elk volk hebben Wij wijdingen vastgesteld die zij moeten volgen; laat hen daarom niet met u er over redetwisten; doch nodigt hen tot uw Heer, waarlijk gij volgt de juiste leiding.



Vooral 22.67 is een tegenstrijdigheid!
Allah(Swt) stelt voor elk volk wijdingen vast die zij MOETEN volgen!
En dan mogen de moslims toch proberen om iedereen tot hun waarachtige geloof uit te nodigen.Stel je voor dat iemand de uitnodiging aannneemt dan volgt hij/ zij toch niet meer de wijdingen door Allah(Swt0 gegeven aan zijn volk, die zij moeten volgen?

Het zal wel aan mij liggen?


p.s. Als je een ander volk uitnodigd, diens wijdingen vastgesteld zijn door Allah(Swt). Wie is er dan aan het twisten als je hen toch nog uitnodigd tot jou Allah(Swt)?

pfffffffffff

----------


## huxley

> _Geplaatst door ronald_ 
> *Blijkt alweer dat jij mijn post maar half leest. Ga je gang maar. 
> 
> Trouwens...heb je dit gekopieeerd van Iznogoods, jouw dus, vorige discussie met mij? Kopieer dan ook mijn antwoord van daar even bij. Scheelt me wat tijd om tegen dovenmansoren te spreken.*


 Nee hoor, mama is niet boos. Mama is alleen bedroefd.
Het herkennen, laat staan het behandelen van tegenargumenten is een taak die men maar beter niet op jouw schouders kan leggen. Na jouw argumenten katalyse en extrapolatie verschijnt mijn argument onafhankelijke bevestiging en men zou redelijkerwijs verwachten dat je het er even over hebt. Maar nee, het wordt weer een vaag lees maar wat ik heb geschreven, alsof daar ook maar iets mee duidelijk wordt gemaakt. 
Gewichtig aandoende vaagheid past in jouw repertoire van discussieverziekende tactieken, net zoals je stromannen, valse dilemmas, bewijslastverschuivingen en red herrings.

Je wenst je persoonlijke religieuze overtuiging hier als absolute waarheid te presenteren maar een van de fundamenten ervan, het bestaan van slechts 1 god, kan je niet eens bewijzen. Ter staving van de betrouwbaarheid van je religieuze geschriften verwijs je naar een obscure club tekstkenners zoals elke religie er wel een kan optuigen en ook heeft opgetuigd. Hoe deze club tot haar bevindingen komt, wat de criteria zijn waarop ze de ware van de onware profeten kan onderscheiden, het wordt allemaal niet uitgelegd.
Tegelijk doe je minachtend over natuurwetenschappers terwijl net hun wetenschap volkomen openheid betracht bij haar werk en dientengevolge de mensheid duizend maal meer kennis heeft aangereikt dan de elkaar tegensprekende religies met hun somtijds regelrecht absurde schrijfsels. 

Je bent maar eigen zeggen alfa en ik sluit zeker niet uit dat je een wetenschappelijke houding kunt aannemen en de wetenschappelijke methode kunt hanteren maar het is duidelijk dat je zulke zaken radicaal overboord gooit zodra je religieuze dogma in het geding komt.

----------


## huxley

> _Geplaatst door ZkrheidvGeloof_ 
> *Wat is dan volgens jou wetenschap?
> 
> Is wetenschap alleen gebasseerd op de evolutietheorieen ?
> Of worden andere wetenschappers met geheel andere theorieen net als de verdwaalde religieen afgewimpeld als onzin?*


Mijn opmerking betreft deze uitspraak van jou: 
"En de andere, die standvastig in zijn wetenschap is en geduldig vol hunkering op die Ene Bewijs alias Belofte alias Betrouwbare alias Onnoemelijke wacht. Diegene zal niet bedrogen uitkomen!"

Maar een echte wetenschapper neemt altijd een slag om de arm en verkoopt geen absolute waarheden.

----------


## huxley

> _Geplaatst door ronald_ 
> *Je non-uitspraak van "overlaten aan hen die het wel weten" geldt hier voor iedereen. Zo stil is het hier niet. Evenzo geldt dan dat zaken over geloof overgelaten moet worden door hen die daar wat vanaf weten en dan zal het hier heel stil moeten worden.*


Maar je weet zelf niets van je geloof. Je kunt niet eens bewijzen dat er maar 1 god is. Bewijs eens dat er maar 1 god is en dat dat de god van het joodse geloof is. Of maak maar eens aannemelijk dat er niet meer goden kunnen zijn, zonder te vervallen in je bekende drogredenentactiek.
Dat kun je gewoon niet. Zodra iemand je er om vraagt wordt je vaag, mompel je wat van tekstgeleerden die goed hebben nagedacht en dat je echte van onechte profeten kan onderscheiden. Concreet word je nooit.
Uiteindelijk was je enige echte poging tot bewijs, die je na lang aandringen mijnerzijds ooit ondernam, een 'uitgekomen voorspelling' uit de Bijbel: in een stuk tekst dat ging over 10 opgehangen zonen van een de Joden vijandig gezinde man, kon je het getal 707 lezen. Daarna plakte jij daar een 5 voor, zodat het 5707 werd en volgens de joodse jaartelling was dat het jaar waarin 10 nazimisdadigers in Neurenberg werden opgehangen. Dat kon geen toeval zijn, meende je.
Maar enige berekening van jouw zijde over de waarschijnlijkheid dat je zulke treffers vindt kon je niet geven.
Korannumerologen doen ook niets anders dan hun boek napluizen op dat soort samenhangen en ze die vinden ze natuurlijk ook, waarna ze menen dat het geen toeval kan zijn.

----------


## ronald

> _Geplaatst door maartenn100_ 
> *
> 
> De Joden erkennen Jezus bvb. niet als Verlosser, wat de christenen wel doen. Jezus moest zelfs in die tijd voor het Sanhedrin komen (Joodse hooggerechtshof) en werd er door veroordeeld tot de dood. (zo zegt de overlevering):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> groetjes
> Maarten*



Of Joden Jezus erkennen of niet, daar valt of staat het Christendom niet mee. Dat er een verschil is tussen wat Joden en Christenen menen hoe, wanneer en wir de Mashiach is/zal zijn ligt hem in het punt, dat Joden vanuit de profeten leren dat als de Mashiach zichzelf openbaart, de Messiaanse tijd zal aanbreken, met alle gevolgen van dien die je in de profeten terug kunt vinden. Het Christendom leert dat Jezus de Mashiach was en terug keert. Dat geloven Joden niet omdat het anders staat. Maar wat is nu de essentie van het Christendom en dat van het Jodendom in het licht van het monotheisme. Zoek je naar de essentie van beiden, dan ben je op het vlak van universalisme beland. Beiden hebben hun eigen leraren en leggen het anders uit maar in essentie zie ik een soort "samengaan". Ik hoef een Christen niet te overtuigen Joods te zijn en vind dat dat andersom ook niet zou moeten.
Dan stel je dat het Sanhedrin Jezes ter dood zou hebben veroordeeld. Vanuit historische geschriften, de wet, de kracht en beperkingen van het Sanhedrin kan dat gewoon niet zijn gebeur. Prof. Dr. rabbijn Chaim Cohn heeft er een boek overgeschreven: "Reflections on the trial and death of Jezus". Hij is kenner van de joodse wet, het SAnhedrin en Romeinse overheersing in Israel. In het kort komt het hierop neer. Het Sanhedrin met 71 rechters was het orgaan dat eventueel doodstraffen kon uitspreken. De wet gaf de verdachte vele malen de gelegenheid om in beroep te gaan opdat het Sanhedrin maar niet tot een loze doodstrafuitspraak zou komen. Verdachten kunnen niet door hun eigen woorden worden veroordeeld. Iemand die zegt dat hij een moord heeft gepleegd is niet de doorslaggevende factor voor een onderzoek. Een Sanhedrin die eens in de vijftig jaar een doodstraf zou hebben uitgesproken werd een wreed Sanhedrin genoemd. De dag voor het Pesachfeest, de "Goede Vrijdag" was een dat dat het Sanhedrin niet bij elkaar komt. Bovendien kan binnen n zitting een doodstraf nooit zijn uitgesproken. Kruiziging is geen vorm van doodstraf van de Tora. Zo zijn er vele punten meer om datgene wat jij hier schrijft te niet te doen. Jezus is veroordeeld door de Romeinen en ook gedood door de Romeinen.
Ik denk dat "buitenstaanders" eens wat meer in de diepte moeten orienteren alvorens uitspraken te doen. Op de een of andere manier denken die buitenstaanders het niet nodig te vinden om eerst een religieuze titel te moeten hebben alvorens een inhoudelijke uitspraak te kunnen of mogen doen. Zou je moeten doen met onderwerpen uit de geneeskunde. Dan wordt je op zijn hoogst een kwakzalver genoemd. Maar over geloofszaken moet zoiets maar kunnen? Alsof "geloof" iets zelfbepalends is ergens in de bovenste van je bovenkamer. Er zijn wetten, rechtmatigheden, methoden enz om een theologische uitspraak te kunnen doen. En dan spreek ik niet eens op het niveau van profeten-uitleg of mystieke leer.

----------


## ronald

> _Geplaatst door ZkrheidvGeloof_ 
> *
> 
> De koran vertelt precies hoe je afgodsdienaren en hun beelden moet uitdagen e.d. door de geschiedenis heen hebben moslim voorbeeldig de voorbeeld opgevolgd met hun beeldenstorm acties.
> In dezelfde koran staat dat je hun (Godsdienst) G'den niet moet uitschelden c.q beledigen, tja, helaas hadden ze dat aan Mozes vergeten te vertellen
> 
> *



Er is een wet in Tora en in de Talmoed Avoda Zara ("vreemde" diensten = afgodendiensten) dat in zijn geheel over dit onderwerp gaat, dat verbied afgodendienaren te beschimpen. Kijk hoe Jona het volk van Ninevee moest benaderen. Lees in Tenach de reacties op diegenen. In detail worden deze onderwerpen besproken. Aangezien er niets nieuws onder de zon is, vind je een aantal vormen van afgodendienarij nog terug.
Een van de verboden is om iemand die joods is geworden eraan te herinneren aan zijn vroegere levenswandel en geloof. We spreken dan dat zijn geloog niet een monotheistisch geloof was maar een polytheistische. Zo benader je ook niet polytheisme en polytheistische godsdiensten. De reden die gegeven wordt is dat onze voorouders ook afgodendienaren waren. Een zekere pas op de plaats wordt geboden. De andere niet daarmee beschamen is er ook n. Zo zijn er meerdere redenen , allen gedistileerd uit de wetten van Mozes.

----------


## maartenn100

> _Geplaatst door ronald_ 
> [B]Of Joden Jezus erkennen of niet, daar valt of staat het Christendom niet mee. Dat er een verschil is tussen wat Joden en Christenen menen hoe, wanneer en wir de Mashiach is/zal zijn ligt hem in het punt, dat Joden vanuit de profeten leren dat als de Mashiach zichzelf openbaart, de Messiaanse tijd zal aanbreken, met alle gevolgen van dien die je in de profeten terug kunt vinden. Het Christendom leert dat Jezus de Mashiach was en terug keert. *Dat geloven Joden niet* omdat het anders staat.
> 
> Maar wat is nu de essentie van het Christendom en dat van het Jodendom in het licht van het monotheisme. Zoek je naar de essentie van beiden, dan ben je op het vlak van universalisme beland. Beiden hebben hun eigen leraren en leggen het anders uit maar in essentie zie ik een soort "samengaan". Ik hoef een Christen niet te overtuigen Joods te zijn en vind dat dat andersom ook niet zou moeten.
> Dan stel je dat het Sanhedrin Jezes ter dood zou hebben veroordeeld. Vanuit historische geschriften, de wet, de kracht en beperkingen van het Sanhedrin kan dat gewoon niet zijn gebeur. Prof. Dr. rabbijn Chaim Cohn heeft er een boek overgeschreven: "Reflections on the trial and death of Jezus". Hij is kenner van de joodse wet, het SAnhedrin en Romeinse overheersing in Israel. In het kort komt het hierop neer. Het Sanhedrin met 71 rechters was het orgaan dat eventueel doodstraffen kon uitspreken. De wet gaf de verdachte vele malen de gelegenheid om in beroep te gaan opdat het Sanhedrin maar niet tot een loze doodstrafuitspraak zou komen. Verdachten kunnen niet door hun eigen woorden worden veroordeeld. Iemand die zegt dat hij een moord heeft gepleegd is niet de doorslaggevende factor voor een onderzoek. Een Sanhedrin die eens in de vijftig jaar een doodstraf zou hebben uitgesproken werd een wreed Sanhedrin genoemd. De dag voor het Pesachfeest, de "Goede Vrijdag" was een dat dat het Sanhedrin niet bij elkaar komt. Bovendien kan binnen n zitting een doodstraf nooit zijn uitgesproken. Kruiziging is geen vorm van doodstraf van de Tora. Zo zijn er vele punten meer om datgene wat jij hier schrijft te niet te doen. Jezus is veroordeeld door de Romeinen en ook gedood door de Romeinen.


Als je de bijbel als autoriteit boven alle andere boeken neemt, wat christenen doen, nemen zij aan dat de evangelisten de getuigen waren, die nu nog het betrouwbaarst zijn. Zij hebben onafhankelijk van elkaar getuigd van de algemene vijandigheid van de Schriftgeleerden (joden) t.a.v. Jezus. Niet enkel zijn terdoodveroordeling maar ook de haat naar Jezus toe vanuit het establishment in die tijd is duidelijk uit De Schrift vast te stellen. 






> _Geplaatst door ronald_ Ik denk dat "buitenstaanders" eens wat meer in de diepte moeten orienteren alvorens uitspraken te doen. Op de een of andere manier denken die buitenstaanders het niet nodig te vinden om eerst een religieuze titel te moeten hebben alvorens een inhoudelijke uitspraak te kunnen of mogen doen.


Met 'buitenstaander' wil ik eerder bedoelen: iemand die een meta-positie t.a.v. de monothostische godsdiensten _kan_ innemen, daar deze persoon onafhankelijk een vergelijkende studie kan doen, zonder te worden benvloed door religiocentrisme. (theologie of studie draait rond eigen godsdienst als vertrek- en eindpunt)
Een positie die noch door een jood, diep christen of moslim kan worden ingenomen._ Daar zowel de joodse gelovige, de moslim als de christen zijn eigen godsdienst centraal stelt in zijn theologie._ 

De uitspraak van een religieuze van 1 godsdienst kan bijgevolg nooit als objectief of algemeen geldend worden beschouwd, wanneer men naar de relatie met andere godsdiensten vraagt, daar hij zijn eigen godsdienst als rode draad en maatstaf neemt om er de andere (en de eigen godsdienst) aan af te meten. (zie ook op dit forum). 

(= sterk argument vind ikzelf)





> _Geplaatst door ronald_ Zou je moeten doen met onderwerpen uit de geneeskunde. Dan wordt je op zijn hoogst een kwakzalver genoemd. Maar over geloofszaken moet zoiets maar kunnen?


Ronald, katholiek priesters leggen het elk jaar bij Pasen zo uit aan de Christenen, en zelfs de paus, het hoofd van de katholieke kerk spreekt over de Joodse wetten, die Jezus overtrad, en waarmee zijn terdoodveroordeling o.a. werd gemotiveerd.


Wat jij doet, Ronald, is de uitspraken in de bijbel, waarbij gesteld wordt dat Jezus door het Sanhedrin ter dood veroordeeld werd, fallikant tegenspreken. Jouw "studie" of "diepere interpretatie" leidt tot het tegenovergestelde van wat er letterlijk geschreven staat. Zo ver kan een interpretatie immers nooit raken, dat zou intellectueel oneerlijk zijn. (tot het tegenovergestelde dan wat een tekst zegt, interpretatie en de vrucht van tekststudie kent haar grenzen: nl. daar waar de interpretatie het tegenovergestelde zou zeggen dan de tekst letterlijk aangeeft).






> _Geplaatst door ronald_ Alsof "geloof" iets zelfbepalends is ergens in de bovenste van je bovenkamer. Er zijn wetten, rechtmatigheden, methoden enz om een theologische uitspraak te kunnen doen. En dan spreek ik niet eens op het niveau van profeten-uitleg of mystieke leer.


Ja, blijkbaar als er ongemakkelijke waarheden komen bovendrijven is er plots 'diepere' studie nodig om tot het tegenovergestelde te komen. om wat eigenlijk letterlijk uit de heilige boeken is op te maken, nu als 'mystiek' voor het tegenovergestelde zou moeten doorgaan. Ik begrijp niet goed wat er mystiek aan Jezus veroordeling is door een Romeinse dan wel een Joodse rechtbank? 
Als getuigenissen uit die tijd dat melden, is het oneerlijk hun getuigenis in twijfel te trekken vele eeuwen nadien. Zoals je zelf regelmatig aangeeft zijn getuigen uit die tijd moeilijk napluisbaar omdat 'je er zelf niet bij was'. Een argument dat je zelf gebruikt bij de berg waar Mozes de Stenen Tafelen krijgt, maar blijkbaar niet geldt wanneer het Matthesevangelie en andere evangelisten getuigen van Jezus' veroordeling?


Het klopt dat de Romeinen de macht hadden, maar het waren de Hogepriesters en Schriftgeleerden die op vlak van geloofszaken zeer veel invloed hadden in die tijd. Als je dan al geen zekerheid hebt over Jezus' dood, dan kan je wellicht uit de teksten opmaken dat het volk werd opgejut door de Joden die de Joodse wetten wilden eerbiedigd zien en Jezus als bedreiging daarvoor zagen. Zoiets heeft geen 'diepgang' of 'mystiek' die daarachter of daaronder ligt, om deze ongemakkelijke waarheid te kunnen ontvluchten.


*Het is trouwens niet omdat de mensen toen (de joden toen) Jezus hebben veroordeeld, dat Joden vandaag daar schuld aan zouden hebben. *  

Wellicht wil men om verzoeningspogingen de geschiedenis herinterpreteren door deze 'theologische en diep mystieke uitleg' dat de joden dat niet gedaan hebben...

Een interpretatie of studie van teksten kan nooit leiden tot het tegenovergestelde dan wat een tekst letterlijk zegt. (zie citaten over Jezus ter doodveroordeling door het Sanhedrin in de Bijbel). Dat is intellectueel oneerlijk.

----------


## huxley

> _Geplaatst door ronald_ 
> *Ik denk dat "buitenstaanders" eens wat meer in de diepte moeten orienteren alvorens uitspraken te doen. Op de een of andere manier denken die buitenstaanders het niet nodig te vinden om eerst een religieuze titel te moeten hebben alvorens een inhoudelijke uitspraak te kunnen of mogen doen.*


En het komt er gewoon op neer dat er als resultaat honderden religies zijn met soms totaal tegenstrijdige leerstellingen. En die worden stuk voor stuk met verve verdedigd door hun schriftgeleerden die enerzijds beslist geen domme jongens zijn (theologisch scherpslijper Ratzinger voorop) maar anderzijds ook weer niet in staat zijn om van de religie van hun jeugd af te stappen of op zijn minst even over de muur te kijken. Want ze hebben een bord voor hun kop. Een religieuze titel is zeer geschikt om heilige teksten te interpreteren maar niet om de ten hemel schreiende banaliteit ervan in te zien.

Oftwel: het zijn niet de 'buitenstanders' die ouwehoeren maar net de 'ingewijden' zoals jij.

----------


## maartenn100

De bijbel over Jezus' dood:

_ [57] Maar zij die Jezus gegrepen hadden, brachten Hem naar de hogepriester Kajafas, waar de schriftgeleerden en de oudsten bij elkaar gekomen waren. [58] Petrus volgde Hem op een afstand tot de binnenplaats van het paleis van de hogepriester, en eenmaal binnen ging hij bij de knechten zitten om te zien hoe het zou aflopen. [59] De hogepriesters en heel het Sanhedrin* zochten valse getuigenissen tegen Jezus om Hem ter dood te kunnen brengen. [60] Maar ze vonden niets, hoewel er veel valse getuigen naar voren traden. Ten slotte kwamen er twee naar voren [61] die verklaarden: Die man heeft gezegd: Ik kan de tempel van God afbreken en in drie dagen opbouwen.  [62] De hogepriester ging staan en zei tegen Hem: U antwoordt niets? Wat brengen ze wel niet tegen U in? [63] Maar Jezus bleef zwijgen*. De hogepriester zei tegen Hem: Ik bezweer U bij de levende God dat U ons zegt of U de Messias* bent, de Zoon van God*. [64] Jezus zei tegen Hem: U hebt het gezegd. Maar Ik zeg u: vanaf nu zult u de Mensenzoon zien, gezeten aan de rechterhand van de Macht en komend op de wolken van de hemel. [65] Toen scheurde* de hogepriester zijn kleren en zei: Hij heeft God gelasterd. Waarvoor hebben we nog getuigen nodig? U hebt nu toch de godslastering gehoord. [66] Wat vindt u? Ze gaven ten antwoord: Hij verdient de doodstraf. [67] Toen spuwden ze Hem in het gezicht en sloegen Hem. [68] Anderen sloegen Hem met een stok en zeiden: Profeteer nu eens voor ons, Messias. Wie was het die je heeft geslagen?(Heilige Schrift; Mtth. 57-68)_ 


Vertel me, Ronald, welke diep mystieke betekenis of theologisch relgieuze 'interpretatie' er moet gegeven worden om de woorden 'Sanhedrin' en 'schriftgeleerden' te vervangen door 'Romeinen'?

----------


## Charlus

> _Geplaatst door huxley_ 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Geplaatst door ronald_ 
> Ik denk dat "buitenstaanders" eens wat meer in de diepte moeten orienteren alvorens uitspraken te doen. Op de een of andere manier denken die buitenstaanders het niet nodig te vinden om eerst een religieuze titel te moeten hebben alvorens een inhoudelijke uitspraak te kunnen of mogen doen.
> 
> 
> ...


Ronald zijn collega richt elders het woord tot jou over het onderwerp afvalligheid in de Islam:



> _Geplaatst door IbnRushd_ 
> *<...>Het lijkt erop dat jij daar totaal niet thuis in bent (no offence). Over afvalligheid in de islam mag je eerst een kilometer boeken erover lezen, en kom dan maar weer terug. Sorry hoor, maar ik ben niet in de stemming om jou wat basis informatie te verstrekken over usul al-fiqh.*


Uiteindelijk altijd weer dat onmachtige slotakkoord "ik weet gewoon veel meer dan jij en daarom heb ik gelijk, punt uit" wanneer ratio en logica zijn opgebruikt.

----------


## ronald

> _Geplaatst door maartenn100_ 
> *Als je de bijbel als autoriteit boven alle andere boeken neemt, wat christenen doen, nemen zij aan dat de evangelisten de getuigen waren, die nu nog het betrouwbaarst zijn. Zij hebben onafhankelijk van elkaar getuigd van de algemene vijandigheid van de Schriftgeleerden (joden) t.a.v. Jezus. Niet enkel zijn terdoodveroordeling maar ook de haat naar Jezus toe vanuit het establishment in die tijd is duidelijk uit De Schrift vast te stellen. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Met 'buitenstaander' wil ik eerder bedoelen: iemand die een meta-positie t.a.v. de monothostische godsdiensten kan innemen, daar deze persoon onafhankelijk een vergelijkende studie kan doen, zonder te worden benvloed door religiocentrisme. (theologie of studie draait rond eigen godsdienst als vertrek- en eindpunt)
> Een positie die noch door een jood, diep christen of moslim kan worden ingenomen. Daar zowel de joodse gelovige, de moslim als de christen zijn eigen godsdienst centraal stelt in zijn theologie. 
> ...




Ja ik ken de redeneringen. De farizers komen er slecht uit terwijl dat de leden van het Sanhedrin waren, de schriftgeleerden. De negatieve spiraal is in de eerste honderd jaar wel established.Velen hebben daar de Joden mee aangevallen zo'n 2000 jaar. De vijandigheid jegens de schrifgeleerden vind ik niet gegrond als je het bekijkt vanuit de joodse visie, en toen was er alleen sprake van een joodse visie. In de profeten wordt de figuur van de Mashiach anders geleerd en dat standpunt hielden de geleerden natuurlijk. Gezien de structuur en wetten over doodstraf kloppen een heel aantal zaken niet. Er zou niets aan de hand zijn als de Christenen hun visie hielden en daarmee basta. Zoiets van "Laten die Joden maar denken". Joden zouden dan ook zoiets gedacht hebben als "Nou ja...kan niet volgens vele argumenten maar al zij dat zo menen, "laten die Christenen maar denken". Ware het niet dat de dood van Jezus Joden hebben achtervolgd. Voor de essentie van het geloof doet het er niet zo veel toe denk ik. Zeker in die perioden waren er vele personen die meenden dat ze de Mashiach waren. Het Sanhedrin ondervroeg alleen deze personen. Men was niet vijandig. Er staat geen straf op als je denkt dat je de Mashiach bent. Men gedroeg zich als het gerechtshof. Nogmaals, het Snahedrin, "de Joden" hebben Jezus niet ter dood veroordeeld of gedood. Dat waren de Romeinen. Want wat staat er precies?


In het geval van zo'n buitenstaander is het ok. Hij moet natuurlijk wel in discussie gaan en niet vanuit zijn "vakgebied" regeren. Een studie van prof. M.Beek "Geschiedenis van Israel", historicus, Hebracus, OT kenner schrijft in zijn werk dat heel goed klinkt toch een aantal zaken over het Jodendom waarvan ik denk "Waar heeft die man het over?" Als je niet dezelfde termen gevoelswaarde gebruikt, dan blijft het ao'n halve studie. Je moet ook niet vergeten dat het Jodendom het monotheisme in de wereld heeft teruggebracht. Er zijn heel veel studie alleen hierover gemaakt. Vele gegevens zullen natuurlijk uit deze bron moeten komen. Abstract denken is niet vreemd in joodse studies. Tot welke hoogte kunnen "buitenstaanders" daar over berichten als je bv ook de kabbala erbij moet betrekken die natuurlijk over het wezen van Gd leert. Je kunt daarentegen weldegelijk meningen van religieuzen toetsen op monotheisme. Dat zou je dan kunnen gaan doen maar dan heb je wel veel "insiders kennis" voor nodig. Waar jij denk ik het mee verwart is de uitleg van de Gdsdienst en de verschillende tradities. Maar dat zijn geen uitingen over "monotheisme".
Ik doelde meer op een soort beetweters die eigenlijk niks weten. Te belachelijk omm daarmee hierover in discussie te gaan.

Ik snap niet waar de Paus het vandaan haalt als Jezus zelf heeft gezegd geen iotta van de Wet te willen veranderen? Over welke "Joodse" wetten heeft hij het dan? Wat ik doe is de joodse wet wel in haar juiste hoedanigheid tonen. Ook historie. Als "men" met andere wetten komt dan hebben ze het gewoon niet over "Joodse" wetten. Interpreteer dan maar zelf. Ik snap trouwens dat "intellectueel oneerlijk zijn" niet. Is er werkelijk dat geschreven zoals het was? De wet is niet veranderd. Trek je eigen conclussies. 

Ik denk dat je een verschil moet maken tussen "ongemakkelijke waarheden"( ik zou zeggen noem een een paar en we discussieren er over) en gewoon klinklare onzin. Om klinklare onzin te herkennen hoef je geen diepgaande studies uit de kast te halen. Om moeilijke theologische begrippen als "Wie is Gd" moet je toch je wat meer hebben verdiept om daar een uitspraak over te kunnen doen dan "...oh...ook zo'n mythologisch figuur...". Zoals ik al meerdere keren heb gemeld is dat de Tora op meerdere (hogere dan alleen de "simpele" uitleg) niveau's te verklaren. Over Jezus' veroordeling deed ik geen uitspraak mbt de mystieke leer. Dat onderwerp was al afgesloten.
Het argument dat ik gebruik bij de berg Sinai was dat het GEHELE volk bij aanwezig was...eeuwen daarna was het gehele volk getuige van profetische uitspraken komend van Gd want de toekomst bewees dat. Als het Christendom in het NT verklaart dat "een engel heeft gesproken"dan aanvaard ik dat. Als men over een meer verifieerbare zaken spreekt dan kan ik dat uitzoeken. Zo worden "joodse wetten" dus anders gemaakt dan dat ze zijn. Uitleg van joods-religieuze begrippen anders uitgelegd. Al 2000 jaar zeggen Joden hetzelfde alleen werden ze niet gehoord. In tegendeel. Men moest gedwongen bekeren of genoegen nemen met de dood. Ik heb van jou niet duidelijk vernomen "wat" er in het NT staat over het Sanhedrin en haar veroordeling. Leg me dat eens uit.
In het jaar 70 hebben de Romeinen de Tempel verwoest en het joodse volk in de daarnakomende honderden jaren de diaspora ingestuurd of men is gevlucht. Die gebeurtenissen hadden een aanloop. Hoezo lag het religieuze in de handen van de geleerden. Hoe kom je daarbij? Er lagen enorme beperkingen op hen. Waarom denk je dat de Romeinen Jezus een lastpost vonden? Ik maak duidelijk een verschil tussen de religie aan de ene kant en haar instituten aan de andere kant. Welke Paus en wanneer heeft zich uitgesproken dat het niet de Joden hun schuld is dat Jezus is gedood. Hoeveel joodse levens heeft dat 2000 jaar lang gekost. Onderweg naar Jerusalen hebben Kruistochtgangers hele joodse gemeenschappen naar de Filistijnen geholpen. Nogmaals je hebt me verkeerd begrepen. Er is geen "'theologische en diep mystieke uitleg' dat de joden dat niet gedaan hebben". Ik interpreteer helemaal niet de teksten uit het NT om tot een tegenovergestelde te kunnen komen. Ik leg uit hoe de oudere joodse wet was, hoe de situatie was enz. Nu zet ik een wetenschappelijke studie over de situatie neer en dan is het ook weer niet goed. De Talmoed staat er vol mee en het zijn ook oudere bronnen. En dat noem jij intellectueel oneerlijk??

----------


## ronald

> _Geplaatst door maartenn100_ 
> *De bijbel over Jezus' dood:
> 
>  [57] Maar zij die Jezus gegrepen hadden, brachten Hem naar de hogepriester Kajafas, waar de schriftgeleerden en de oudsten bij elkaar gekomen waren. [58] Petrus volgde Hem op een afstand tot de binnenplaats van het paleis van de hogepriester, en eenmaal binnen ging hij bij de knechten zitten om te zien hoe het zou aflopen. [59] De hogepriesters en heel het Sanhedrin* zochten valse getuigenissen tegen Jezus om Hem ter dood te kunnen brengen. [60] Maar ze vonden niets, hoewel er veel valse getuigen naar voren traden. Ten slotte kwamen er twee naar voren [61] die verklaarden: Die man heeft gezegd: Ik kan de tempel van God afbreken en in drie dagen opbouwen.  [62] De hogepriester ging staan en zei tegen Hem: U antwoordt niets? Wat brengen ze wel niet tegen U in? [63] Maar Jezus bleef zwijgen*. De hogepriester zei tegen Hem: Ik bezweer U bij de levende God dat U ons zegt of U de Messias* bent, de Zoon van God*. [64] Jezus zei tegen Hem: U hebt het gezegd. Maar Ik zeg u: vanaf nu zult u de Mensenzoon zien, gezeten aan de rechterhand van de Macht en komend op de wolken van de hemel. [65] Toen scheurde* de hogepriester zijn kleren en zei: Hij heeft God gelasterd. Waarvoor hebben we nog getuigen nodig? U hebt nu toch de godslastering gehoord. [66] Wat vindt u? Ze gaven ten antwoord: Hij verdient de doodstraf. [67] Toen spuwden ze Hem in het gezicht en sloegen Hem. [68] Anderen sloegen Hem met een stok en zeiden: Profeteer nu eens voor ons, Messias. Wie was het die je heeft geslagen?(Heilige Schrift; Mtth. 57-68) 
> 
> 
> Vertel me, Ronald, welke diep mystieke betekenis of theologisch relgieuze 'interpretatie' er moet gegeven worden om de woorden 'Sanhedrin' en 'schriftgeleerden' te vervangen door 'Romeinen'?*



1. de Hogepriester is niet het Hoofd van het Sanhedrien. Hij kan wel een geleerde zijn maar heeft geen gezag over rechtspraak mbt doodstraffen.
2. "Het gehele Sanhedrin" ( 71 rechter ?) "zochten valse getuigenissen"....Welke. Om de geschiedenis beter te onderbouwen zou ik juist die valse getuigenissen hebben opgeschreven omdat het n van de 10 geboden is en overtreding daarop de doodstraf betekent. Het gehele Sanhedrin legt valde getuigenissen af??
3. Als iemand heeft gezegd: "Ik kan de tempel van God afbreken en in drie dagen opbouwen.  , dan is dat echt geen reden om hem de doodstraf voor te geven. Waar staat dit verbod in de Tora? Zoek eens op.
4. "De hogepriester zei tegen Hem: Ik bezweer U bij de levende God dat U ons zegt of U de Messias* bent, de Zoon van God*." Ook daar staat geen doodstraf op. Nog erger. Het Jodendom heeft 2000 jaar verklaard dat wij op meerdere plaatsen "zonen van Gd" worden genoemd. Als zij de profeten naast zijn vermeende uitspraak zouden hebben gelegd of hij de Mashiach was dan sprak de situatie van toen wel genoeg. Kijk in de profeten die daarvoor over hebben geprofeteerd.
5.Wordt met "de MAcht" Gd bedoeld? Dan is "iemand zittend aan de rechter hand" ook geen blasfemie.
6. De Hogepriester beveelt??/ Hij had helemaal niets te bevelen. Zijn taal waren de ere diensten in de Tempel niet het Sanhedrien. Spuwden hem in het gezicht en sloegen hem? Als een ter dood veroordeelde mag je niet eens geslagen worden. En dan ook nog met een stok? Geleerden van het Sanhedrien die zelf niets fouts mochten doen anders stonden ze hetzelfde uur op straat?

Nogmaals...dat mystieke laat jij op al mijn post slaan...er is een grens. Kijk naar de alineaindeling.

----------


## ronald

> _Geplaatst door Charlus_ 
> [B]*En het komt er gewoon op neer dat er als resultaat honderden religies zijn met soms totaal tegenstrijdige leerstellingen. En die worden stuk voor stuk met verve verdedigd door hun schriftgeleerden die enerzijds beslist geen domme jongens zijn (theologisch scherpslijper Ratzinger voorop) maar anderzijds ook weer niet in staat zijn om van de religie van hun jeugd af te stappen of op zijn minst even over de muur te kijken. Want ze hebben een bord voor hun kop. Een religieuze titel is zeer geschikt om heilige teksten te interpreteren maar niet om de ten hemel schreiende banaliteit ervan in te zien.
> 
> Oftwel: het zijn niet de 'buitenstanders' die ouwehoeren maar net de 'ingewijden' zoals jij. 
> Ronald zijn collega richt elders het woord tot jou over het onderwerp afvalligheid in de Islam:
> 
> Uiteindelijk altijd weer dat onmachtige slotakkoord "ik weet gewoon veel meer dan jij en daarom heb ik gelijk, punt uit" wanneer ratio en logica zijn opgebruikt.*



Ik denk dat Ibn Rushd en ik weten waarover we het hebben. Een hautaine beetweter is te arrogant om dat toe te geven. Heb je altijd al gehad dat soort mensen. Zo zei de patient over de dokter wanneer hij na een longonderzoek te horen kreeg dat hij niet meer mocht roken..." Ach...wat weet hij er nou van." Hij doelde aan de ene kant zijn " eigen" lichaam die hij " het beste" kende. Maar medisch gezien toch helemaal niet...

----------


## Charlus

> _Geplaatst door ronald_ 
> *Ik denk dat Ibn Rushd en ik weten waarover we het hebben. Een hautaine beetweter is te arrogant om dat toe te geven.<...>*


Het van arrogantie stijf staande "ik weet gewoon veel meer dan jij en daarom heb ik gelijk, punt uit" (in wisselende bewoordingen) is voorbehouden aan hautaine betweters die zijn uitgepoept.
Hersenloze herhaling komt ook regelmatig voor, specifiek in die gevallen wanneer zelfs jullie duidelijk is dat je met "ik weet gewoon veel meer dan jij en daarom heb ik gelijk, punt uit" echt niet wegkomt. Wschnl. onder het motto "als ik maar vaak genoeg mijzelf herhaal, heb ik vanzelf gelijk":



> _Geplaatst door H.P.Pas_ 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Geplaatst door ronald_ 
> He? De evolutie theorie gaat alleen over biologie? Misschien verbreed je je blik wat verder dan alleen "evolutionaire biologie". Zelfs evolutionary biology gaat niet alleen over boilogie. Ik spreek ook over een bepaalde evoluties maar je weet best over welke knelpunten we het hebben: de oorsprong van het leven.
> 
> 
> ...


Hierop ga jij ijzerheinig voort:



> _Geplaatst door ronald_ 
> *Dat alle levensvormen zijn geevolueerd uit n grongvorm die.... De twee zwakste schakels in de evolutie theorie. En wat zijn dan daarvoor de bewijzen? Als het over materie gaat miet je het in de materie zoeken. Wat voor evoluaties in welke vormen? Waar komt die grondvorm vandaan. Alle tussenliggende deeltheorieen daar gelaten; het gaat om de essentie van de theorie en dit zijn nu juist de punten waar een confrontatie ontstaat wanneer de Bijbel zegt dat de wereld is geschapen en elk wezen afzonderlijk.<...>*


H.P.Pas heeft waarschijnlijk ingezien dat verder reageren zinloos is. Dit is natuurlijk alleen mijn inschatting. Hij had nl. eerder al aangegeven dat wat jij de twee schakste schakels noemt, vwb. de ET helemaal geen schakels zijn.

----------


## huxley

> _Geplaatst door ronald_ 
> *Ik denk dat Ibn Rushd en ik weten waarover we het hebben. Een hautaine beetweter is te arrogant om dat toe te geven. Heb je altijd al gehad dat soort mensen. Zo zei de patient over de dokter wanneer hij na een longonderzoek te horen kreeg dat hij niet meer mocht roken..." Ach...wat weet hij er nou van." Hij doelde aan de ene kant zijn " eigen" lichaam die hij " het beste" kende. Maar medisch gezien toch helemaal niet...*


Zowel jij als IbnRushd zijn vertegenwoordigers van een religie, respectievelijk de joodse religie en de islam. Aangezien er echter veel meer religies op de wereld zijn die soms heel andere verhalen vertellen dan die van jullie, is het niet zo maar aan te nemen dat jullie de waarheid in pacht hebben. Misschien hebben die andere religies wel gelijk. Misschien hebben ze allemaal ongelijk.
Zo lang je niet aannemelijk kan maken dat jouw religie de waarheid spreekt, ben je niet meer dan de verkondiger van een ontoetsbare waarheid. En inderdaad: je bent niet in staat gebleken om te bewijzen dat er maar 1 god is en je bent niet in staat gebleken om te bewijzen dat de aarde niet ouder is dan 6000 jaar.
Dus waarom zouden we jou en IbnRushd geloven? "Ik weet er veel meer van" is nu eenmaal geen argument.

----------


## maartenn100

Ronald, eigenlijk is mijn mening dat mensen moeten kunnen geloven wat ze willen. Ikzelf heb hier enkel geciteerd wat in de bijbel geschreven staat over Jezus' dood. Ikzelf ben als kind christelijk opgevoed en mij is als kind geleerd dat Jezus mensen genas op de Sabbat, wat niet mocht volgens de Schriftgeleerden enz...

Dat er dus een verschillende visie vanuit het Christendom, dan wel het Jodendom op Jezus' dood of veroordeling kan worden vastgesteld, dat kan je toch beamen?

Nu, in essentie gaat het me daar niet om. Waar het me om ging was dat jij en ik en Snowwhite (en wij met z'n allen) kunnen constateren dat de monothestische godsdiensten elk toch zeer verschillend zijn. Dat de centrale figuren verschillend zijn (Mozes, Jezus en Mohamed), dat de rituelen verschillend zijn (feesten, wijze van begraven, herdenkingen enz...) en dat de geopenbaarde boeken zelf ook sterk verschillen.

Volgens mij blijken de gelijkenissen steeds vooral te zitten in het vinden van manieren om goed samen te leven. Voor het Joodse volk waren dat voornamelijk de 10 geboden, voor de Christenen de aansporingen van Jezus, en voor de Moslims wat in de Koran staat en door Mohamed, de laatste profeet, is doorgegeven.

Joden erkennen Jezus niet en ook Mohamed niet als gezaghebbende profeet. Christenen erkennen Jezus als d Zoon van God, maar erkennen Mohamed niet als de laatste profeet. Enz...

Als de godsdiensten elkaar willen vinden, geloof ik dat ze dat zullen vinden in het humanisme, en in de literair (potisch) interessante geschriften. Menselijkheid, broederlijkheid, naastenliefde zijn toch de belangrijkste doelstellingen geweest, denk ik, van de godsdiensten.

Volgens mij zal het humanisme datgene zijn wat alle godsdiensten zal kunnen binden of bijeenbrengen. De waarden die alle godsdiensten gemeenschappelijk hebben: menswaardig leven.

----------


## Thermopylae

Goede middag Sneeuwwitje.

De afgelopen drie dagen heb ik moeten afkicken, omdat het internet er bij ons uitlag.
Op deze reactie, en op een aantal voorafgaande, krijg ik het beeld, dat je dermate bent gefixeerd op gelovig-ongelovig, dat je argumenten voor de ET al betitelt, als een aanval op de religie!
Het is heel simpel, als een gelovige zegt ik geloof in de absolute waarheid van mijn heilig boek, dan is dat prima. Als gelovigen echter zeggen, dat die waarheid de absolute waarheid is, die onomstotelijk vast staat en bewezen is, dan moet je niet vreemd opkijken, als er mensen zijn, die op basis van wetenschappelijke bewijzen aangeven, dat dit niet het geval is.
Je schrijft: Het enige wat hier gedaan wordt, is religie aanvallen. Nogal wiedes dat de VU dit nietszeggende en religion bashing artikel niet wil plaatsen, niet zeuren Therm, we leven in een vrij land.
Wat hier gebeurde heb ik aangegeven. De VU neemt een essay op in een wetenschappelijk orgaan, van een Italiaanse farmacoloog, waarin hij aangeeft, dat de ET onzin is.
Een bioloog leest dat, en stelt vast dat een aantal opgevoerde argumenten niet juist zijn. Bovendien verdraait de Italiaan een aantal uitspraken van vooraanstaande geleerden, zodat het lijkt of deze wetenschappers ook tegen de ET zijn, hetgeen niet het geval is. Vervalsing dus!
Dat schrijft de bioloog, waarbij hij ook de argumenten aangeeft waarom die Italiaan er een flink aantal keren naast zat. En dat noem jij religion bashing?!
Daarom geef je de VU gelijk dat ze het stuk niet plaatsen! Een wetenschappelijk instituut, dat een essay plaatst, waarin fouten staan, maar nog veel erger, uitspraken van wetenschappers worden vervalst, behoeft dus volgens jou niet gerectificeerd te worden, immers de VU is gezien de christelijke identiteit sowieso tegen de ET?
Je schrijft:
Er staat geen enkel bewijs in die voor de ET pleit
Aangegeven wordt, op basis van bevindingen van de volgende wetenschappen, dat  en waarom  de ET correct is.
Biochemie, Paleontologie, embryologie en vergelijkende anatomie!
Maar jij hebt geen enkel argument gelezen, dat voor de ET pleit!
Maar als je, net zoals Ronald, de wetenschap volgt, tot het moment dat deze botst met een heilig boek, dan ben je natuurlijk gauw klaar. 

Je schrijft:

Vele vragen blijven voor de atheisten onbeantwoord.

Wanneer komt de ziel in het lichaam

Wat is het doel van ons leven

Is er leven na de dood

Bestaan de engelen

Jullie doen echt stoer hier, maar in feite leven jullie in onzekerheid .

Gelovigen weten de antwoorden op deze vragen ook niet, maar leven slechts in een schijn zekerheid. 
Ook zie ik volstrekt niet in, waarom ik stoer zou doen. Er is nooit enig bewijs geleverd dat God bestaat, dus ook niet of de bijbel en koran van God komt. 
Ik weiger, om op zaken waarop de wetenschap nog geen antwoord heeft kunnen vinden dan maar het etiketje God te plakken. Dat is precies hetgene onze voorouders vanaf het stenen tijdperk hebben gedaan, alleen toen waren het nog goden.
Maar inderdaad, het is zinloos om verder te discussiren, gelovigen hebben enorme moeite met het erkennen van wetenschappelijk bewijzen, als deze in tegenspraak zijn met het geloof.
Ik laat het hier dus verder bij.

Groet Therm



.

----------


## Thermopylae

@Ronald


Dat geen enkele wetenschap geen gesloten boek is breng je nu wel erg eufemistisch voor de ET.
Ik zeg zeker niet dat ook maar enig vonds waardeloos is. Je redeneert wel erg naar uitersten. Ik heb niets te vrezen en zou enig onderzoek totaal niet tegenzitten. De wetenschap is gebonden aan regels en als men die maar consequent toepast dan is er niets aan de hand. Je blijft natuurlijk wel zitten met de extrapolotie methoden. Maar snap je nog niet dat data eigenlijk Tora niet tegenspreekt. Het gaat, nogmaals om de Schepper en Zijn daden en binnen de ET het evolutioneren. Vondsten zijn te sumier om daaraan de gehele ET te koppelen. Dat vind niet ik maar de empirische wetenschap. Misschien zou men meer daarnaar moeten luisteren. Veelal toont wetenschap aan hoeveel we eigenlijk niet kennen. Het schijnt dat de ET steeds meer wil aantonen dat we steeds meer kennen met beperkte datagegevens.



Uiteraard heb je wel iets te vrezen van de wetenschap. De laatste honderd jaar heeft de wetenschap op diverse terreinen steeds meer antwoorden op vragen gevonden, waarmede de mens al heel lang zat. En het gaat steeds sneller. Dus wie weet, op welke vragen waarop de mens thans nog het antwoordniet weet, op afzienbare termijn een antwoorden kunnen worden gegeven, die niet stroken met de teksten van de heilige boeken? Zeker voor gelovigen, die er van overtuigd zijn, dat hun heilig boek tot de laatste punt en komma de absolute waarheid bevat, niet iets waarop men zit te wachten.
Uiteraard spreekt de ET wel de Tora tegen. Een ontwikkeling van miljarden jaren van primitieve eencellige organismes tot de mens aan toe, tegenover een schepping van kant en klare organismes in 2 dagen (5e en 6e) , een wereld van verschil!



Wanneer ik schrijf dat gelovigen gebruik moeten maken van de wetenschap dan bedoel ik natuurlijk empirische wetenschap. Wat dacht je. In zoverre is er geen tegenspraak vanuit de "heilige beken". Paleontologische bewijzen zijn nog geen harde bewijzen door het nu wel bekende punt. Dat aan de ene kant wel geput wordt uit bevindingen gebaseerd de interpolatie methoden maar aan de andere kant men er extrapolatief mee verder gaat waarbij allerlei kataliserende factoren niet of nauwelijks een rol spelen, alsof wij dat in het hier en nu kunnen overzien over zo'n lange periode, spreekt het de Tora niet tegen. Nogmaals: de Tora maalt in wezen niet om wetenschappelijke bewijzen. Ze neemt het wel over omdat de wetenschap van de materie is, maar er is een grens en die ligt veelal bij de contradictie over het ontstaan van de wereld. Daar staat Gd namelijk op spel en is het meer dan logisch dat het geloof erop reageert. want het zegt natuurlijk eigenlijk "dat wat jullie zeggen is niet waar". Om dat vanuit het geloof te zeggen over die wetenschappelijke theorieen van evolutie, daar is geen beginnen aan en zoals ik al zei, zinloos. Maar alweer doe je voorkomen alsof er een algemene polarisatie is tussen "wetenschap"aan de ene kant den "geloof" aan de andere kant. Het gaat hier eigenlijk alleen om een beperkt item wat gaat over de schepping van de weteld en haar Schepper."

We hebben het over paleontologische bewijzen. Dus heel simpel, er worden in diverse lagen van de aarde vondsten gedaan. Bij alle vondsten, over een grote periode, door heel veel verschillende wetenschappers gedaan, valt op, dat in de diepste lagen, dus uit tijden het langst van ons verwijderd, de meest primitieve organismes werden aangetroffen, en bij minder diepe lagen  dus uit tijden dichter bij ons  steeds meer ingewikkelde organismes.
Dat komt dus geheel overeen met de ET! Darwin was deze chronologie overigens ook al opgevallen.
Ook bleek keer op keer, dat men niet op vindplaatsen, hele primitieve organismes en hele geavanceerde organismes door elkaar tegenkwam. Dat komt dus ook geheel overeen met de ET.
Toch begin je ook bij deze bewijzen weer je bekende truc, gewoon afwijzen de bewijzen, en het zou ingewikkeld mogelijk maken. Bij de metingen van de oudheid van de aarde, kan ik mij daar nog iets bij voorstellen, maar bij vondsten die mensen simpel zelf opgraven?!
Toch begin je nu ook weer met extrapolatiemethoden, interpolatie en katalyserende factoren. 

Je schrijft:
Nogmaals: de Tora maalt in wezen niet om wetenschappelijke bewijzen. Ze neemt het wel over omdat de wetenschap van de materie is, maar er is een grens en die ligt veelal bij de contradictie over het ontstaan van de wereld. Daar staat Gd namelijk op spel en is het meer dan logisch dat het geloof erop reageert. want het zegt natuurlijk eigenlijk "dat wat jullie zeggen is niet waar". Om dat vanuit het geloof te zeggen over die wetenschappelijke theorieen van evolutie, daar is geen beginnen aan en zoals ik al zei, zinloos. 

Tja dat is dus precies wat ik schreef, de gelovige omarmt de wetenschap, tot het moment deze wetenschap botst met een heilig boek.
En zoals je zelf al aangeeft, als de ET juist is, dan staat God op het spel. Genesis kan dan de prullenbak in, met een scheppingsverhaal in 6 dagen, zo was er niets, en zo was er een heelal met alles er op er aan. En met Genesis, dus ook de rest van de Tora.
Dus is het heel simpel, alle bewijzen voor de ET, worden simpelweg ontkent door de gelovigen, omdat men het geloof wil behouden. De vraag is dus niet, is de ET waar, nee, de ET mag niet waar zijn!
Maar het gaat natuurlijk niet alleen om de bewijzen van de ET. Ook vanuit de biochemie, embryologie en vergelijkende anatomie, zijn er duidelijke bewijzen die de ET ondersteunen.
De levende wezen op aarde, zijn er beslist niet pats boem in de 5e en 6e dag kant en klaar gekomen, zoals wij ze vandaag de dag kennen.
Vandaar ook dat ik Genesis 1:21 gaf, 5e dag de zeedieren en vogels op aarde. Terwijl duidelijk is, dat vogels pas enorm veel later zijn ontstaan, vanuit de reptielen, dinos.


Je schrijft:

Maar alweer doe je voorkomen alsof er een algemene polarisatie is tussen "wetenschap"aan de ene kant den "geloof" aan de andere kant. Het gaat hier eigenlijk alleen om een beperkt item wat gaat over de schepping van de weteld en haar Schepper.

Nee. Ik gaf al aan dat er veel meer op het spel staat. Er wordt door gelovigen gesteld, dat hun heilig boek tot het laatste woord de absolute waarheid is. 
Nu blijkt, dat het scheppingsverhaal van 6 dagen, niet overeenstemt, met de wetenschappelijke onderzoeken, is er dus een flinke bres geslagen in de bewering, dat het heilige boek de absolute waarheid vertelt.
Als een toch niet onbelangrijke gebeurtenis als de schepping al niet klopt met de feiten, waarom zou de rest van de tekst dan wel kloppen?

----------


## huxley

Nu Ronald niet is ingegaan op mijn argument dat wetenschappelijke schattingen van de ouderdom van de aarde onafhankelijk geverifieerd kunnen worden en ook daadwerkelijk talloze malen *zijn* geverifieerd, zal mijn lichtelijk teleurgestelde persoontje maar beginnen aan deel 2 van de argumentatie. Deze betreft niet direct de verificatie van wetenschappelijke dateringen maar het werpen van licht op de kosmos volgens Ronald, waarin vroeger katalyse een belangrijke rol speelde. 

Boomringen vertellen ons hoe oud een boom is omdat ze er elk jaar een produceren. De dikte van de ringen zegt iets over het klimaat in de tijd dat ze zijn gevormd en bij klimaatvariaties ontstaan over de jaren bepaalde patronen van dikke en dunne ringen. Die patronen zijn kenmerkend voor een periode en komen in bomen van die tijd steeds weer terug, al is de plek in de ringenlaag waar ze terugkomen natuurlijk afhankelijk van de precieze tijd waarin de boom leefde. Die patronen kunnen met elkaar worden vergeleken en series van boomringen kunnen als het ware aan elkaar worden geplakt en samen geven ze dan een beeld dat ver terug gaat in de tijd, tot ongeveer 10.000 jaar geleden. Bepaalde patronen kunnen worden gerelateerd aan uit andere bron bekende gegevens over het klimaat dat ooit heerste en bevestigen dat een datering op deze wijze betrouwbaar is tot ver terug in onze geschreven geschiedenis. Maar omdat volgens Ronald de geschiedenis van de aarde niet verder teruggaat dan 6000 jaar geleden, moet er dus een tijd zijn geweest dat bomen twee of meerdere malen per jaar ringen vormden. Dit betekent dat er toen per jaar meer dan 1 zomer en winter waren? Wellicht kan Ronald ons een plausibel katalysemechanisme dat verklaart hoe dat kan?

Net als bij boomringen geven ijskernringen (uit boringen in ijskappen) informatie over de verstreken tijd door het tellen ervan. Ze zijn het gevolg van de verschillende omstandigheden waaronder sneeuw zich in de zomer en in de winter afzet. Net als bij boomringen kan een bepaalde ring, bijvoorbeeld omdat hij zure bestanddelen bevat, goed worden gerelateerd aan bijzondere en historisch gedocumenteerde omstandigheden die in het corresponderend jaar speelden, zoals bijvoorbeeld een vulkaanuitbarsting die zure bestanddelen in de atmosfeer bracht. De uitbarsting van de vulkaan Thera, ongeveer 1600 voor Christus, is hiermee teruggevonden in de ijskernen. Maar omdat ijskernringen tot honderdduizenden jaren terug gaan, is een aarde van niet ouder dan 6000 jaar alleen mogelijk indien er heel vroeger, voor de uitbarsting van de Thera, een proces speelde waarin er vele tientallen ringen per jaar werden gevormd. Hetzelfde katalyseproces dat overigens bij de boomringen maar tot een relatief geringe versnelling met een factor 2 of 3 leidde. Kan Ronald ons een plausibel katalyseproces voor ogen toveren? Waarom destijds zo veel ijsringen per jaar maar niet zo veel boomringen per jaar?

De maan is, net als Mercurius, gepokt en gemazeld door een groot aantal inslagen van meteoren. Ook de aarde heeft haar portie gehad maar we zien er niet veel meer van. Geen wonder, want hier spelen de krachten der erosie en die wissen in de loop van de tijd de sporen van een inslag uit.
Toch is er bij nadere beschouwing iets vreemds aan de hand: als de maan niet ouder is dan de aarde, dan moeten er op aarde in 6000 jaar toch een behoorlijk aantal meteoren zijn ingeslagen en daaronder beslist een groot aantal flinke jongens van het soort dat niet onopgemerkt pleegt te blijven. Wereldwijde vuurstormen, gevolgd door stofwolken die maanden lang in de atmosfeer zijn opgeworpen t.g.v. een meteoorinslag zijn echter nooit gerapporteerd, hoewel die verschijnselen toch honderden malen moeten zijn voorgekomen. Minstens even vreemd is dat de snelheid waarmee erosie optreedt vandaag de dag goed bekend is en aangeeft dat de gaten die meteoren plegen te slaan beslist niet in 6000 jaar kunnen verdwijnen. Daar is heel wat meer tijd voor nodig als je bedenkt dat zelfs pingo's, relatief ondiepe meren die ten gevolge van de druk van een ijsmassa zijn ontstaan, na duizenden jaren nog steeds bestaan. Of Ronald een overtuigend katalysemechanisme kent dat erosie vroeger duizendvoudig deed versnellen en tientallen kilometers grote meteoorkraters in minder dan geen tijd deed verdwijnen maar na de ijstijd (volgens creationisten vond die plaats direct na de zondvloed) niet in staat was om de veel kleinere pingo's weg te vagen? En dat maakt dat een vloed wel wordt gerapporteerd door volkeren over de aarde maar een serie vernietigende meteoorinslagen systematisch niet?

Lichamen van dode mensen of gewervelde dieren vergaan en de botten blijven doorgaans als laatste over. Deze botten mineraliseren, wat betekent dat het oorspronkelijke been met de tijd wordt vervangen door een hard mineraal. Wie De Scepter van de Ottokar (een avontuur van Kuifje) leest ziet dat de hond Bobbie op een gegeven moment iets doet dat heel raar is: hij pikt een bot van een dinosaurus uit een museum omdat het volgens hem een echt bot is. Maar botten van een dinosaurus zijn al behoorlijk gemineraliseerd en daardoor voor een hond geen lekkere kluif meer. De schrijver van Kuifje was waarschijnlijk niet op de hoogte met het verschijnsel van mineralisatie van botten. Daarentegen zou Bobbie misschien best graag een bot van een begraven Egyptenaar uit de tijd van Ramses II kluiven want dat is nauwelijks gemineraliseerd. De botten van uitgestorven zoogdieren zijn in wisselende mate gemineraliseerd (Bobby twijfelt) en die van een trilobiet zijn totaal gemineraliseerd (Bobby maakt een obsceen gebaar). Kan Bobby, pardon: Ronald, een katalyseproces bedenken dat maakt dat de botten van wezens soms in totaal verschillende mate zijn gemineraliseerd, terwijl ze toch geacht worden rond dezelfde tijd te zijn gestorven?

Kortom: een wetenschap die een model van een 6000 jaar jonge aarde hanteert roept meer vragen op dan dat ze beantwoordt.

----------


## maartenn100

Huxley, ik vrees, zoals ik al eerder schreef, dat bewijzen die niet kloppen met waaraan gelovigen geloven, niet worden meegeteld als geldig. Enkel bewijzen die overeenkomen met wat (in Rondalds geval) het Oude Testament beweert worden aanvaard. De rest wordt zeer kritisch onthaald en bevraagd. Dat is het mechanisme erachter. Betreurenswaardig en om triestig van te worden, maar helaas. En het ergste is dat Ronald en anderen er zelf niet aan kunnen doen, daar ze in zo'n systeem van voortdurend voorzeggen van 'de waarheid' zijn ingebed. Dat laat geen ruimte voor dissidente uitspraken, want dat wordt bijvoorbaat als 'ongelovig' en 'athestisch' of 'darwinistisch' gepareerd (voor hen synoniemen voor mensen die al voor een ticket in het Vagevuur hebben ingeschecked) in de desbetreffende geschriften.
Neen, gelovige gedachten staan niet open voor verandering na bewijsvoering van het tegendeel.

----------


## Snowwhite

> _Geplaatst door maartenn100_ 
> *Ikzelf heb hier enkel geciteerd wat in de bijbel geschreven staat over Jezus' dood. Ikzelf ben als kind christelijk opgevoed en mij is als kind geleerd dat Jezus mensen genas op de Sabbat, wat niet mocht volgens de Schriftgeleerden enz...*


Ja dat dacht ik al. Echt waar. Het is niet voor niets dat je Ronald beargumenteerd met een stuk uit de bijbel. Nadat je een heel pleidooi had gegeven over dat je zo'n objectieve buitenstaander zou zijn..... en niet te vergeten zo'n intellectueel.

En ik had het je nog gevraagd, wat zijn jouw ouders dan. Maar je hebt geen eerlijk antwoord gegeven. Je mompelde iets vaags over een kritische opvoeding.

De mop is: jij hebt echt geen flauw idee van mijn opvoeding nog van mijn afkomst, dat terwijl mijn vermoeden over jou juist was. 




> _Geplaatst door maartenn100_ 
> *Nu, in essentie gaat het me daar niet om. Waar het me om ging was dat jij en ik en Snowwhite (en wij met z'n allen) kunnen constateren dat de monothestische godsdiensten elk toch zeer verschillend zijn. Dat de centrale figuren verschillend zijn (Mozes, Jezus en Mohamed), dat de rituelen verschillend zijn (feesten, wijze van begraven, herdenkingen enz...) en dat de geopenbaarde boeken zelf ook sterk verschillen....*


Ja jij houdt ervan om die verschillen maar te benadrukken. 

Snow

----------


## huxley

> _Geplaatst door Snowwhite_ 
> *Ja jij houdt ervan om die verschillen maar te benadrukken. 
> 
> Snow*


Die verschillen zijn belangrijk want ze gaan direct over de kern van deze thread. De Islam zegt dat je naar de hel gaat als je Christus als goddelijk beschouwt. Het Christendom zegt daarentegen dat je naar de hel gaat als je niet door de Zoon tot de Vader wenst te komen.
Als zowel Islam als Christendom kloppen, gaat iedereen naar de hel.

----------


## Snowwhite

Ha die Therm.............

Ja sorry Therm maar ik zie die bewijzen niet zo van de ET. Ik kan wel weer in herhaling vallen maar dat heeft ook geen zin.

Balen zeg 3 dagen zonder internet!!!!!!!!!!!!! Heb ik ook wel eens gehad. Opeens is het verstelwerk gedaan en allerlei achterstallig schoonmaakwerk dan gebeurd, ahum. Af en toe is het natuurlijk beter zonder internet, maar ja...........blijft fascinerend het internet. Het roept mij gewoon...............uhhh ik doe het zelf niet, maar het internet vraagt mij..............

Snowww

----------


## maartenn100

Snowwhite,




> _Geplaatst door Snowwhite_ 
> [B]Ja dat dacht ik al. Echt waar. Het is niet voor niets dat je Ronald beargumenteerd met een stuk uit de bijbel. Nadat je een heel pleidooi had gegeven over dat je zo'n objectieve buitenstaander zou zijn..... en niet te vergeten zo'n intellectueel.
> 
> En ik had het je nog gevraagd, wat zijn jouw ouders dan. Maar je hebt geen eerlijk antwoord gegeven. Je *mompelde iets vaags*  over een kritische opvoeding.


Snowwite, wie liegt er hier? Hoe kan ik godsnaam hier iets 'mompelen'.
Neen, mijn ouders waren inderdaad christelijk opgevoed, maar christen-zijn wil bij ons niet zeggen dat je daarmee ook niet kritisch bent.
Daarbij, ik ben inderdaad christelijk opgevoed.





> _Geplaatst door Snowwhite_ De mop is: jij hebt echt geen flauw idee van mijn opvoeding nog van mijn afkomst, dat terwijl mijn vermoeden over jou juist was.


Mijn flauw idee is, dat jij een moslima bent. Maar wees er dan wat open over, zou ik zeggen. Je doet er in elk geval alles aan om de mensen op dit forum het beeld te geven dat je een vrome moslima bent. Klopt dat?





> _Geplaatst door Snowwhite_ Ja jij houdt ervan om die verschillen maar te benadrukken.


Neen, daar hou ik niet van, Snowwhite. Waarom doe ik het dan, kan je je afvragen?
Wel, heel eenvoudig: om aan te tonen dat het doen alsof de monothestische godsdiensten het over dezelfde goden hadden, fout blijkt als je naar de verschillen in openbaringen kijkt. (eenzelfde God gaat toch geen drie verschillende openbaringen doen en de inhoud vorige ontkennen plus drie verschillende manieren van bidden opleggen als de enige juiste?) Door dit vergelijkend onderzoek kom je immers tot een heel andere conclusie: dat het om totaal verschillende goden ging.

Wat jij nu weer opnieuw doet is de focus van de discussie verleggen naar weer iets anders, om maar niet inhoudelijk te moeten erkennen dat de conclusies die ik hier op het forum geef, inderdaad allemaal correct blijken.

Je zeg eigenlijk: ok, Maarten, je hebt gelijk, maar "jij houdt ervan de nadruk op de verschillen te leggen".

Maw, nu ik gelijk blijk te hebben, verwijt je me dat ik de nadruk op de verschillen legde en dat ik 'loog' over mijn eigenlijke roots, en van de jouwe geen notie heb.

Iets waar jij en velen met jou goed in zijn: afleiden van de eigenlijke inhoud van het gesprek als je geen tegenargumenten hebt.
Wel, eigenlijk is dat niet netjes, Snowwhite. Het was netter geweest als je gezegd had: "inderdaad Maarten, op dat punt heb je gelijk, maar ik leg liever ook de nadruk op wat ons bindt".
Iets toe moeten geven (op vlakken waarin je fout zat) is geen zonde, Snowwhite. Het is iets eervols, het siert een mens te erkennen dat waarin hij eerst geloofde, na analyse en argumentatie (en bewijzen) nu op z'n minst genuanceerder (of zelfs onjuist blijkt).

Groetjes
Maarten

----------


## huxley

> _Geplaatst door maartenn100_ 
> [B]Snowwhite,
> 
> Wat jij nu weer opnieuw doet is de focus van de discussie verleggen naar weer iets anders, om maar niet inhoudelijk te moeten erkennen dat de conclusies die ik hier op het forum geef, inderdaad allemaal correct blijken.


De discussie begon goed en IbnRusdh plaatste een paar goede opmerkingen. Maar het ontspoorde toen de hersenloze godsdienstfanate Rinjea zich ermee begon te bemoeien. Het hele woord evolutie was niet gevallen, werd niet een gesuggereerd, was gewoon geen issue, was totaal onnnodig. Maar ze kon het in haar stompzinnigheid niet nalaten om er over te beginnen.

----------


## maartenn100

Tja, ik heb een paar bijdragen gelezen van Rinjea en ze komt me inderdaad heel fanatiek over. IbnRushd en Snowwhite lijken me toch veel gematigder om mee te discussiren. Maar volgens mij ligt de lat nog te hoog.

----------


## huxley

> _Geplaatst door maartenn100_ 
> *Tja, ik heb een paar bijdragen gelezen van Rinjea en ze komt me inderdaad heel fanatiek over. IbnRushd en Snowwhite lijken me toch veel gematigder om mee te discussiren. Maar volgens mij ligt de lat nog te hoog.*


Met IbnRusdh kun je babbelen. Maar wat heeft die jongen een roze bril op.

----------


## Snowwhite

Maarten,

Je hebt niet gezegd dat je Christelijk bent opgevoed! Zo is het simpel. Je hebt zelf niet in de gaten hoe zeer je beinvloed bent door je opvoeding en door je omgeving.

Ik focus niet de discussie op iets anders Maarten.

Mozes, Jezus en Mohammed vrede zij met hen, zijn allen profeten van de islam.
Wij behoren van alle profeten te houden.

Ik ontken niet dat christenen Jezus als zoon van God zien, Echter NIET ALLE christenen, en de eerste 3 eeuwen voor het concilie van nicea ook niet. Je moet het nuanceren. Bovendien valt er nog het een en ander te zeggen over de diverse vertalingen. Ook wordt er gesproken over children of God. Ik heb alleen niet veel zin om met jou de 3 eenheid te gaan bediscussieren.

Ik zal je zeggen dat ik vele discussies heb gevoerd tussen hindoes, atheisten en moslims, en je komt dan tot de ontdekking, net als hier met Ronald, dat gelovigen onder elkaar meer gemeen hebben dan met atheisten. 

Jij wilt gewoon graag enorme verschillen zien, en als oplossing draag jij aan, dat we ons maar allen scharen achter het humanisme.

Ik ben echter tot nog toe altijd door 1 deur gegaan met diverse gelovigen, met respect.
Doe jij hetzelfde.

Snow

----------


## huxley

> _Geplaatst door Snowwhite_ 
> [B]Maarten,
> 
> Je hebt niet gezegd dat je Christelijk bent opgevoed! Zo is het simpel. Je hebt zelf niet in de gaten hoe zeer je beinvloed bent door je opvoeding en door je omgeving.
> 
> Ik focus niet de discussie op iets anders Maarten.
> 
> Mozes, Jezus en Mohammed vrede zij met hen, zijn allen profeten van de islam.
> Wij behoren van alle profeten te houden.
> ...


Volgens de christenen is Jezus God. Punt. En volgens de islam is dat een reden om de hel in te worden gegooid. Nogmaals punt. En volgens Hindoes en Boedhisten reincarneer je. De verschillen zijn enorm, onoverbrugbaar.
Zit er niet om heen te draaien. Maarten heeft volkomen gelijk.

----------


## Snowwhite

> _Geplaatst door maartenn100_ 
> *Maar volgens mij ligt de lat nog te hoog.*


Kijk dat bedoel ik nou............

----------


## Charlus

> _Geplaatst door huxley_ 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Geplaatst door Snowwhite_ 
> Ja jij houdt ervan om die verschillen maar te benadrukken.
> 
> Snow
> ...


Ja, dit soort onverenigbaarheden worden netjes genegeerd door gelovigen. Altijd wordt benadrukt dat Christenen, Joden en moslims geloven in 1 en dezelfde god, maar zelfs dat is aantoonbaar onjuist. 
Christendom: 
Drie-eenheid inclusief een zoon die naar de aarde is gezonden om onze zonden weg te wassen, alleen via deze zoon kan een mens de hemel berven.
Islam: 
Een god uit n stuk en zonder zoon. In de hemel komt men door de aanwijzingen van de belangrijkste profeet na te volgen die als absoluut gelden. Het denkbeeld van god met een zoon en de drie-eenheid worden als aberraties gezien.
Jodendom:
Hier schiet mijn kennis te kort. In ieder geval worden Christus noch Mohammed erkend. 
Slechts een van de drie bovengenoemde religies kan gelijk hebben, of geen van drien. De laatste optie is het meest waarschijnlijk.

----------


## huxley

> _Geplaatst door maartenn100_ 
> *Tja, ik heb een paar bijdragen gelezen van Rinjea en ze komt me inderdaad heel fanatiek over. IbnRushd en Snowwhite lijken me toch veel gematigder om mee te discussiren. Maar volgens mij ligt de lat nog te hoog.*


De lat ligt te hoog omdat de atheist, voor wie er nu eenmaal geen no go areas zijn, die zo hoog legt. Die kan over alle zaken een neutraal oordeel vormen.
Voor mensen als Ronald of Rinja is dat onmogelijk. Die zijn niet tot een discussie in staat zodra het zaken betreft die ze te zeer raakt.
Het aantal malen dat ik op dit soort fora heb gesproken met gelovige mensen die zich niet eens ongeloof konden voorstellen is indrukwekkend.

----------


## huxley

> *Geplaatst door Charlus 
> 
> 
> 
> Die verschillen zijn belangrijk want ze gaan direct over de kern van deze thread. De Islam zegt dat je naar de hel gaat als je Christus als goddelijk beschouwt. Het Christendom zegt daarentegen dat je naar de hel gaat als je niet door de Zoon tot de Vader wenst te komen.
> Als zowel Islam als Christendom kloppen, gaat iedereen naar de hel.
> 
> 
> Ja, dit soort onverenigbaarheden worden netjes genegeerd door gelovigen.*


Vandaar dat Sneeuwwitje er niet op in durft te gaan.

----------


## Snowwhite

Hallo Huxley




> _Geplaatst door huxley_ 
> *Volgens de christenen is Jezus God. Punt. En volgens de islam is dat een reden om de hel in te worden gegooid. Nogmaals punt. En volgens Hindoes en Boedhisten reincarneer je. De verschillen zijn enorm, onoverbrugbaar.
> Zit er niet om heen te draaien. Maarten heeft volkomen gelijk.*


Als de verschillen tussen de religieuzen door jou als "onoverbrugbaar" worden betiteld, welk woord moet er dan komen voor de verschillen tussen de atheisten en de religieuzen?

Ook onder moslims zijn vele verschillen, maar dat wil nog niet zeggen dat je niet door 1 deur kunt.

----------


## ZkrheidvGeloof

> _Geplaatst door IbnRushd_ 
> *Dat onderscheid kan ik maken indien ik de Koran in zijn oorspronkelijke taal lees. 
> 
> Niemand anders dan de Schepper zelf kan zo'n proza produceren. Zie overigens 02:23.*



Beste IbnRushd, 

Als jij geboren en getogen Hollanders (allochtoon en autochtoon) iets zal uit willen leggen in een ander taal zal je het toch wel in het Nederlands moeten doen! Alvorens je overgaat met vertalen in een ander taal.
Geldt ook voor een geboren en getogen Duitser je zal het in hun eigen taal eerst moeten uitleggen willen ze het uberhaupt begrijpen in het Arabisch of Sanskriet of Aramees of Grieks of Latijns of welk taal dan ook. Ook hier geldt steek de hand in eigen boezem en vertaal eens correct, danwel met voetnoten, indien u vind dat het niet vertaalbaar is. 
Kan ik wel Arabisch gaan leren, maar dan zal ik het toch niet begrijpen, omdat ik nu eenmaal een Nederlandse feedback nodig heb. Engels gaat mij ook goed af, maar zodra een Engelse woord mij onbekend is moet ik een Nederlands talig feedback hebben. Snap ik een Nederlands woord niet dan zoek naar vergelijkbare Nederlandse woorden om die woord beter te begrijpen etc, etc, 

Hoe kan ik ooit Arabisch gaan leren als men eigenlijk beweerd dat het alleen in die taal begrepen kan worden, dan moet ik onder die oorspronkelijk taal sprekenden geboren en getogen worden wil ik mezelf nog enigzins een kans geven!

----------


## ZkrheidvGeloof

Sommige teksten begrijp ik wel in 't Nederlands vertaald.
Ik kan me niet voorstellen dat het in het Arabisch anders geinterpreteerd zou kunnen worden.

Wat zouden ze dan in het Arabisch bedoelen met?

Koord van Allah(swt)?
Sla uw garen niet stuk?
Wees niet verdeelt.
O Wee als je verdeelt raakt.
O Zie de voorgaande volkeren.
En hoe wij de ene Profeet na de andere deden opwekken.
De ene volk na de andere.
Het is zo makkelijk voor de Almachtige.

----------


## huxley

> _Geplaatst door Snowwhite_ 
> *Hallo Huxley 
> 
> Als de verschillen tussen de religieuzen door jou als "onoverbrugbaar" worden betiteld, welk woord moet er dan komen voor de verschillen tussen de atheisten en de religieuzen?
> 
> Ook onder moslims zijn vele verschillen, maar dat wil nog niet zeggen dat je niet door 1 deur kunt.*


Ik heb heel duidelijk gezegd dat het verschil tussen het christendom, met zijn Christus-God, totaal niet te verenigen is met de islam die een dergelijk denkbeeld ondubbelzinnig verkettert. En dat verandert niet door te gaan wijzen op verschillen tussen atheisten en gelovigen want daar hebben we het niet over. Daar gaat dit onderwerp niet over.
En het zal ook niet veranderen door het christendom te gaan herdefinieren.
En het hindoeisme en boedhisme gaan uit van reincarnatie en ook die zijn niet te verenigen met islam.
De verschillen zijn onoverbrugbaar.

Hoe komt het toch dat jullie zo afschuwelijk beroerd discussieren en van het onderwerp afstappen zodra het lastig wordt om te antwoorden? Heb je echt last van zo'n 'no go area'?

----------


## ZkrheidvGeloof

> _Geplaatst door huxley_ 
> *Ik heb heel duidelijk gezegd dat het verschil tussen het christendom, met zijn Christus-God, totaal niet te verenigen is met de islam die een dergelijk denkbeeld ondubbelzinnig verkettert. En dat verandert niet door te gaan wijzen op verschillen tussen atheisten en gelovigen want daar hebben we het niet over. Daar gaat dit onderwerp niet over.
> En het zal ook niet veranderen door het christendom te gaan herdefinieren.
> En het hindoeisme en boedhisme gaan uit van reincarnatie en ook die zijn niet te verenigen met islam.
> De verschillen zijn onoverbrugbaar.
> 
> Hoe komt het toch dat jullie zo afschuwelijk beroerd discussieren en van het onderwerp afstappen zodra het lastig wordt om te antwoorden? Heb je echt last van zo'n 'no go area'?*



Zijn hedendaagse Christenen Mushrikun?

----------


## ZkrheidvGeloof

> _Geplaatst door ZkrheidvGeloof_ 
> *Zijn hedendaagse Christenen Mushrikun?*


Het is allemaal on-topic, want je kan je dan ook afvragen zijn 
alle Mushrikun Kafirun?

----------


## Snowwhite

Hallo Huxley




> _Geplaatst door huxley_ 
> *Ik heb heel duidelijk gezegd dat het verschil tussen het christendom, met zijn Christus-God, totaal niet te verenigen is met de islam die een dergelijk denkbeeld ondubbelzinnig verkettert. En dat verandert niet door te gaan wijzen op verschillen tussen atheisten en gelovigen want daar hebben we het niet over. Daar gaat dit onderwerp niet over.
> En het zal ook niet veranderen door het christendom te gaan herdefinieren.
> En het hindoeisme en boedhisme gaan uit van reincarnatie en ook die zijn niet te verenigen met islam.
> De verschillen zijn onoverbrugbaar.
> 
> Hoe komt het toch dat jullie zo afschuwelijk beroerd discussieren en van het onderwerp afstappen zodra het lastig wordt om te antwoorden? Heb je echt last van zo'n 'no go area'?*


Het onderwerp is hier waarom geloof jij in God, niet de trinity. Er is een andere topic geopend over de Goddelijkheid van Jezus, door Mariska, als je daarover wilt discussieren. Met Rinjea (het christelijke meisje) heb ik in twee andere topics gediscussieerd. 
Ik zie niet in waarom ik met Maarten de trinity moet bespreken, terwijl hij humanist is. Maarten stelt zelfs dat hij meer objectieve een buitenstaander is, terwijl ik allang in de gaten had dat hij wellicht een christelijke achtergrond heeft.

Het lijkt me logisch dat in deze topic het tussen religieuzen en atheisten gaat. Religieuzen hebben namelijk gemeen dat ze een Schepper erkennen, en dat heeft een grote impact op je visie op het leven.

Als je vindt dat we beroerd discussieren, dan hoef je wellicht niet meer te posten, ook daar ben je vrij in.

Snow

----------


## Snowwhite

Kennen jullie het spreekwoord zoals de waard is vertrouwt hij zijn gasten?




> _Geplaatst door maartenn100_ 
> *Je moet gewoon naar je ouders kijken en dan weet je waarom je denkt zoals je denkt. Je bent gebrainwashed door je voorouders.*


Is het toeval dat Maarten Ronald beargumenteerd met de bijbel? 

Dat terwijl sommigen zich hier afvroegen waarom ik zoveel korancitaten plaatste?

Mijn familie heeft altijd de deuren wagenwijd open voor anders gelovigen en anders denkenden. 

Het is maar de vraag of Jullie/Maarten niet zijn gebrainwashed. 

Snow

----------


## ZkrheidvGeloof

> _Geplaatst door Snowwhite_ 
> *Hallo Huxley
> 
> 
> 
> Het onderwerp is hier waarom geloof jij in God, niet de trinity. Er is een andere topic geopend over de Goddelijkheid van Jezus, door Mariska, als je daarover wilt discussieren. Met Rinjea (het christelijke meisje) heb ik in twee andere topics gediscussieerd. 
> Ik zie niet in waarom ik met Maarten de trinity moet bespreken, terwijl hij humanist is. Maarten stelt zelfs dat hij meer objectieve een buitenstaander is, terwijl ik allang in de gaten had dat hij wellicht een christelijke achtergrond heeft.
> 
> Het lijkt me logisch dat in deze topic het tussen religieuzen en atheisten gaat. Religieuzen hebben namelijk gemeen dat ze een Schepper erkennen, en dat heeft een grote impact op je visie op het leven.
> ...


Als we Allah(swt) en Zijn 99heid wat nader bekijken dan klopt het niet echt dat 1 Attribuut het Geheel (Allah) kan zijn.





> [17.110] Zeg: "Roept Allah aan of roept Rahmaan aan, bij welke naam gij Hem ook noemt, Hij heeft de schoonste namen." En zeg uw gebed niet te luid en evenmin te zacht, doch zoek een middenweg.



G'd heeft ook "Schrikkelijke" Namen waar ad- Darr uit put.
Ben het mee eens dat al-Barr geput wordt uit de Schoone 'Zijde' G'ds.
Maar waar monotheisten G'd 'geschoond' hebben verhalen andere religie al duizenden jaren van het zelfde ..>> Yin Yang << b.v.

----------


## maartenn100

> _Geplaatst door Snowwhite_ 
> *Kennen jullie het spreekwoord zoals de waard is vertrouwt hij zijn gasten?
> 
> 
> 
> Is het toeval dat Maarten Ronald beargumenteerd met de bijbel? 
> 
> Dat terwijl sommigen zich hier afvroegen waarom ik zoveel korancitaten plaatste?
> 
> ...


Goede vraag, Snowwhite. Het is zeker zo dat ook ik gedeeltelijk benvloed ben door mijn opvoeding en de cultuur waarin ik grootgebracht ben.
By the way, ik argumenteer niet zozeer met de blijbel, maar eerder bracht ik de bijbel ter sprake in discussie met Ronald over het Oude Testament en de terdoodveroordeling van Jezus.

Ikzelf kijk ook naar de bijbel als 'een boek van mensen' en dus niet van god. (tenzij metaforisch gezien).

'brainwashing' is een sterk woord, dat ikzelf heb gebruikt. Maar het is belangrijk dat jijzelf en ik en wij met z'n allen ons bewust zijn van onze bepaaldheid door onze cultuur.

Wetenschap kijkt echter louter naar de feiten en de logica. Ze laat zich niks gelegen tav cultuur, godsdienst of levensbeschouwing of traditie en dogma's. En soms komen we (ook ik) in opstand tegen haar conclusies omdat wetenschap ons feiten laat zien, die tegen onze intutie of onze verlangens ingaan. Maar toch maakt net dat wetenschap boeiend: het gaat over de werkelijkheid los van wat we graag hadden willen geloven.


Iedereen, ook ik, is "gebrainwashed" door de goedbedoelde levenswijsheden doorgegeven door ouders. (opvoeding, cultuur...) Maar het is zaak ons daar bewust van te worden, om er ons van te kunnen bevrijden en onze eigen identiteit, visie en missie te vinden in deze wereld. Om zelf te kunnen nadenken, en de bevindingen uit wetenschap (de realiteit) niet ter zijde te schuiven en in te ruilen voor wat we graag hadden willen zien of geloven.

----------


## maartenn100

> _Geplaatst door Snowwhite_ 
> *Maarten,
> 
> Je hebt niet gezegd dat je Christelijk bent opgevoed! Zo is het simpel. Je hebt zelf niet in de gaten hoe zeer je beinvloed bent door je opvoeding en door je omgeving.
> 
> Ik focus niet de discussie op iets anders Maarten.
> 
> Mozes, Jezus en Mohammed vrede zij met hen, zijn allen profeten van de islam.
> Wij behoren van alle profeten te houden.
> ...


Snowwhite, als er volgens mij iets gelijklopend is tussen zowel monothestische als polythestische godsdiensten (want je moet het gemeenschappelijke in alle godsdiensten zoeken), dan is het:

_"Het geven van bovennatuurlijke antwoorden op menselijke (levens)vragen over de toen onvoorspelbare fenomenen in de wereld (nu door wetenschap beter voorspelbaar) en de daaraan gekoppelde geboden en verboden met het doel "de goden gunstig te stemmen"._ 

Dat is wat alle diensten, offers en aanbiddingen van goden gemeen hebben, doorheen de geschiedenis, en transcultureel.

En dus leg ik hier vooral de nadruk op het gemeenschappelijke tussen alle godsdiensten!!!!
Dat is wat in alle godsdiensten herkenbaar is als gemeenschappelijk.

Denk daar eens over na, en vergelijk niet enkel de aanbiddingen van slechts 1 god, maar kijk ook naar de aanbiddingen van meerdere goden doorheen de geschiedenis, en cultureel. Dan pas ga je het gemeenschappelijke duidelijker kunnen zien. (zie ook begin van deze draad).

En ... via het humanisme (heiliging van het respect voor mensen ipv voor goden) kan iedereen door dezelfde deur met moslims, hindoes, joden, christenen, enz... allemaal lieve mensen, die in een multiculturele wereld dat gemeenschappelijke toch stillaan zouden moeten gaan doorhebben. Dezelfde vragen over geboorte, leven en dood, waar ze elk verschillende bovennatuurlijke antwoorden en andere rituelen voor gaven. Terwijl de wetenschap blootlegt dat het allemaal een natuurlijke verklaring heeft en dat er geen bovennatuurlijke instantie is die zich laat benvloeden door rituelen en gebeden. (test het maar uit). 

Dat is toch logisch, denk ik, als een hindoe, moslim, christen, jood en humanist elkaar ontmoeten? Dat ze dan tot de conclusie komen dat ze dezelfde vragen hadden naar goed leven, maar verschillende antwoorden hebben gegeven?
Dat is toch iets wat je in een multiculturele ontmoeting kan leren. Tenzij iedereen bij zijn eigen waarheid blijft en blijft doen alsof enkel de ander zijn waarheid 'niet waar kan zijn'.

Wat ons bindt is wetenschap, filosofische vragen, moraal en ethiek, emoties...

----------


## maartenn100

> _Geplaatst door huxley_ 
> *De lat ligt te hoog omdat de atheist, voor wie er nu eenmaal geen no go areas zijn, die zo hoog legt. Die kan over alle zaken een neutraal oordeel vormen.
> Voor mensen als Ronald of Rinja is dat onmogelijk. Die zijn niet tot een discussie in staat zodra het zaken betreft die ze te zeer raakt.
> Het aantal malen dat ik op dit soort fora heb gesproken met gelovige mensen die zich niet eens ongeloof konden voorstellen is indrukwekkend.*


Inderdaad, en elke gelovige blijft bij zijn eigen geloof als grote gelijk, en geen van de anderen gelovigen heeft dat door dat dat cultureel en traditioneel bepaald is, en dus niks te maken heeft met 'de werkelijkheid'. Zelfs na dat je dat geduldig hebt uitgelegd, blijft alles voortdobberen zoals daarvoor, en ben jij 'de slechte', omdat je hen tot een breder inzicht wil brengen over hoe culturen en tradities verschillende soorten goden hebben aanbeden doorheen de geschiedenis en van cultuur tot cultuur. En dat de een zijn god, de afgod van de andere was en andersom. En dat dat juist voor oorlog, geweld enz... heeft gezorgd in de wereld. Maar ja, mensen schieten liever op de boodschapper dan iets wat ze hebben overgeleverd gekregen in vraag te gaan stellen.

----------


## huxley

> _Geplaatst door Snowwhite_ 
> [B]Hallo Huxley
> 
> Het onderwerp is hier waarom geloof jij in God, niet de trinity.


Fout. Het onderwerp is anders. Het luidt: waarom geloof je in de god of de goden van je ouders? De trinity (het feit dat je dat engelse woord gebruikt betekent dat je niet eens weet dat het in het nederlands gewoon de drie-eenheid heet) is een beeld van god waarin christenen geloven.
Ja, ik merk dat je niet in staat bent om normaal te redeneren, dat je alleen maar beroerd kunt discussieren. Je bent niet in staat om bij het onderwerp te blijven.

----------


## Snowwhite

Maarten bedankt voor je bericht

Hux



> _Geplaatst door huxley_ 
> * De trinity (het feit dat je dat engelse woord gebruikt betekent dat je niet eens weet dat het in het nederlands gewoon de drie-eenheid heet) is een beeld van god waarin christenen geloven.
> Ja, ik merk dat je niet in staat bent om normaal te redeneren, dat je alleen maar beroerd kunt discussieren. Je bent niet in staat om bij het onderwerp te blijven.*


Hallo Hux 

Als je 1 of 2 blz terug scrolled zul je zien dat ik 3 eenheid heb gebruikt, trinity is alleen een korter woord.

En als ik beroerd discussieer, reageer dan niet meer.

Tnx

Snow

----------


## ronald

> _Geplaatst door Charlus_ 
> *Het van arrogantie stijf staande "ik weet gewoon veel meer dan jij en daarom heb ik gelijk, punt uit" (in wisselende bewoordingen) is voorbehouden aan hautaine betweters die zijn uitgepoept.
> Hersenloze herhaling komt ook regelmatig voor, specifiek in die gevallen wanneer zelfs jullie duidelijk is dat je met "ik weet gewoon veel meer dan jij en daarom heb ik gelijk, punt uit" echt niet wegkomt. Wschnl. onder het motto "als ik maar vaak genoeg mijzelf herhaal, heb ik vanzelf gelijk":
> 
> We hadden het over ET, evolutietheorie: de theorie dat uiteindelijk alle levensvormen gevolueerd zijn uit n grondvorm. Dat is een zeer goed onderbouwde theorie; het sterkste punt is, dat aanwijzingen uit heel verschillende onderzoekszoeksgebieden (moleculaire genetica, biochemie, vergelijkende anatomie, paleontologie, embryologie en, last but not least, kweek- experimenten aan levende organismen) allemaal in dezelfde richting wijzen. 
> We hebben het zijdelings gehad over de geologische tijdschaal, waarvoor hetzelfde in nog sterkere mate geldt: compleet onafhankelijke meetmethoden leiden allemaal tot hetzelfde resultaat: een ijzersterke theorie.
> De achteloosheid, om niet te zeggen geborneerdheid, waarmee je dat allemaal van de tafel denkt te kunnen vegen doet nogal potsierlijk aan.
> Bij abiogenese, het ontstaan van leven uit dode materie, is de situatie volstrekt anders: daarover bestaat geen sluitende theorie. Er bestaan ideen in welke richting gezocht moet worden, er zijn experimenten gedaan, waaruit niet blijkt dat die richting verkeerd is. Meer niet.
> Als je termen als 'extrapolair' (bedoeld is extrapolerend) en 'katalytisch'
> ...


* 
Hierop ga jij ijzerheinig voort:

H.P.Pas heeft waarschijnlijk ingezien dat verder reageren zinloos is. Dit is natuurlijk alleen mijn inschatting. Hij had nl. eerder al aangegeven dat wat jij de twee schakste schakels noemt, vwb. de ET helemaal geen schakels zijn.* [/QUOTE] 

Je reactie komt te laat, Je had die moeten hebben geplaatst toe "men" meldde dat wij niets van ons geloof af wisten. Misschien ben je daarin wat meer allert dan dat je nu wenst over te komen.

Wanneer H.P.Pas mijn woorden niet juist plaatst dan kan ik hem niet meer overtuigen dan dat ik al heb gedaan. ALs jij hebt ingezien dat hij het zinloos vindt om verder te discussieren omdat hij niet ingaat op de punten van "het eerste begin" en "de evolutie van de diverse soorten" dan vind ik dat meer een dood eind en inderdaad geen discussie verder nodig.

----------


## ronald

> _Geplaatst door huxley_ 
> *Zowel jij als IbnRushd zijn vertegenwoordigers van een religie, respectievelijk de joodse religie en de islam. Aangezien er echter veel meer religies op de wereld zijn die soms heel andere verhalen vertellen dan die van jullie, is het niet zo maar aan te nemen dat jullie de waarheid in pacht hebben. Misschien hebben die andere religies wel gelijk. Misschien hebben ze allemaal ongelijk.
> Zo lang je niet aannemelijk kan maken dat jouw religie de waarheid spreekt, ben je niet meer dan de verkondiger van een ontoetsbare waarheid. En inderdaad: je bent niet in staat gebleken om te bewijzen dat er maar 1 god is en je bent niet in staat gebleken om te bewijzen dat de aarde niet ouder is dan 6000 jaar.
> Dus waarom zouden we jou en IbnRushd geloven? "Ik weet er veel meer van" is nu eenmaal geen argument.*



Als jij een vergelijkend "onderszoek" wilt plegen over wat ellerlei religies allemaal over van alles en nog wat te melden hebben, dan doe je dat maar. Het feit blijft dat IbnRushd en ik over onze religie specialisten zijn in vergelijking met jou.
Moet ik het jou aannemelijk maken dat het Jodendom staat voor wat het zegt? Ben je niet goed wijs of zo? Dat moet ik helemaal niet. Je komt al met opmerkingen dat ik mijn geloof niet ken. Ik heb jou dan toch niets meer te zeggen? 
Wat betreft de wetenschap dat is een ander verhaal. Maar daar schijn jij weer niets van af te weten behalve wat internetkennis waar je heilig in gelooft omdat dat allemaal zo duidelijk bewezen is voor jou. Vind ik weer naief.

----------


## ronald

> _Geplaatst door maartenn100_ 
> *Ronald, eigenlijk is mijn mening dat mensen moeten kunnen geloven wat ze willen. Ikzelf heb hier enkel geciteerd wat in de bijbel geschreven staat over Jezus' dood. Ikzelf ben als kind christelijk opgevoed en mij is als kind geleerd dat Jezus mensen genas op de Sabbat, wat niet mocht volgens de Schriftgeleerden enz...
> 
> Dat er dus een verschillende visie vanuit het Christendom, dan wel het Jodendom op Jezus' dood of veroordeling kan worden vastgesteld, dat kan je toch beamen?
> 
> Nu, in essentie gaat het me daar niet om. Waar het me om ging was dat jij en ik en Snowwhite (en wij met z'n allen) kunnen constateren dat de monothestische godsdiensten elk toch zeer verschillend zijn. Dat de centrale figuren verschillend zijn (Mozes, Jezus en Mohamed), dat de rituelen verschillend zijn (feesten, wijze van begraven, herdenkingen enz...) en dat de geopenbaarde boeken zelf ook sterk verschillen.
> 
> Volgens mij blijken de gelijkenissen steeds vooral te zitten in het vinden van manieren om goed samen te leven. Voor het Joodse volk waren dat voornamelijk de 10 geboden, voor de Christenen de aansporingen van Jezus, en voor de Moslims wat in de Koran staat en door Mohamed, de laatste profeet, is doorgegeven.
> 
> ...



Het blijkt hier dat het helemaal niet zo gangbaar is dat mensen mogen geloven wat ze willen. Ook al hebben ze er levensechte bewijzen die het geloof staven.

Jij brengt mij in confrontatie wat de Christenen schrijven en denken in hun NT over Joden en de joodse wetgeving. Niet de inhoud daarvan. Ik reageer door te melden dat de joodse wet toch echt anders is dan dat er wordt voorgesteld. Je kon mijn reactie in punten lezen. Wat meer wil je?
Ik begrijp dat er binnen het Christendom zelf verschillende visie bestaan maar dat even ter zijde. Er is helemaal geen joodse visie over Jezis'dood. Ik stel hoe de joodse wetgeving is en trek dan maar zelf je conclussie.

En wat dan nog dat monotheistische Gdsdiensten verschillend zijn. Ik heb nu tig keer gemeld dat dat zo is vanwege het universalistische karakter. Er zijn meerdere wegen die naar de hemel leiden. Denk jij nu echt dat het allemaal zo eenduidig moet zijn? Bepaal eerst wat de essentie van geloof is. Vanuit de diverse religies erkent men van deandere iets niet. So what? Is dit nu de essentie? Nee. Ik kan vanuit het Jodendom alles redeneren. Ook begrippen als de Mashiach en profeten. Ik geef je ook al tig keer aan dat ik in een Christen of Moslim mijn mede monotheist kan vinden. Dan kom jij aan met "humanisme"? Je wilt dus eigenlijk "het geloof" van iemand weg nemen terwijl je heel aardig stelt "dat iedereen moet kunnen geloven zoals hij dat wil". Nou dat kan dus niet volgen jouw redenering. Ik heb geen problemen met Christenen of Moslims maar jij hebt vermaande problemen dat ik dat wel heb. Onzin en je zit je eigen redenatie ten koste van die van mij door te drammen. Erkent het "Humanisme" Gd als Schepper van de wereld?

----------


## ronald

> _Geplaatst door Thermopylae_ 
> *@Ronald
> 
> 
> Dat geen enkele wetenschap geen gesloten boek is breng je nu wel erg eufemistisch voor de ET.
> Ik zeg zeker niet dat ook maar enig vonds waardeloos is. Je redeneert wel erg naar uitersten. Ik heb niets te vrezen en zou enig onderzoek totaal niet tegenzitten. De wetenschap is gebonden aan regels en als men die maar consequent toepast dan is er niets aan de hand. Je blijft natuurlijk wel zitten met de extrapolotie methoden. Maar snap je nog niet dat data eigenlijk Tora niet tegenspreekt. Het gaat, nogmaals om de Schepper en Zijn daden en binnen de ET het evolutioneren. Vondsten zijn te sumier om daaraan de gehele ET te koppelen. Dat vind niet ik maar de empirische wetenschap. Misschien zou men meer daarnaar moeten luisteren. Veelal toont wetenschap aan hoeveel we eigenlijk niet kennen. Het schijnt dat de ET steeds meer wil aantonen dat we steeds meer kennen met beperkte datagegevens.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ik heb niet van de wetenschap te vrezen. Nog erger, ik maak er gebruik van. Je moet eens ophopuden op steeds "de " wetenschap te schrijven. De term is al veel te veel uitgedund. Omdat ik vraagtekens zet bij "wetenschappers" die het denken te weten hoe oud de wereld is en hoe die is ontstaan wil dat niet zeggen dat ik da andere wetenschappen niet zou waarderen. Alweer probeer je mij in die hoek te drukken. Is dit opzet?
Alweer plaats jij wetenschap naast religie wat mi niet kan omdat dat twee verschillende disciplines zijn. Is toch niet zo moeilijk te begrijpen? Waarin spreekt de wetenschap de Tora tegen wanneer de Tora al zelf diverse mogelijkheden inherent heeft gemaakt? 

Meetinstrumenten die in onze tijd, waar we empyrisch gezien niet veel controletijd hebben, zijn gemaakt doordat er een norm is vast gesteld. Met welke meetmethode je ook aankomt, het is gebaseerd op een hypothese waarvan het onderzoekgebied miljoenen malen groter is. Wanneer je de beperkingen van extrapolatie methoden, de te grote vrijheid die daarbij wordt gehanteerd niet als basis van je onderzoek wilt zien. ja dan houdt het op. Ik heb ook gezegd dat bepaalde meetmethoden op zich wel goed kunnen zijn maar je kunt geen empirische uitspraken doen over zo ver weg dat je niet eens weet of dit allemaal maar lineair heeft kunnen plaatsvinden. Dit is niet "weer beginnen over extrapolatie methoden" te spreken, dit is onder da aandacht brengen dat dat de basis is. Anders blijft het een speculatieve hypothese.

Voor 99 % botst het geloof niet met de wetenschap. Hoe kom je erbij dat "het geloof" steeds weer met "de wetenschap" botst? Ik schreef "als" de ET juist is. Daar wil ik mee aangeven dat "als" de ET wordt geregulierd alszijnde "de waarheid" doordat men maar geen bezwaar blijven hechten aan de extrapolatiefactoren dan is it een schijnwaarheid. Nog steeds is dat probleem van extrapolatie bezwaren niet opgelost.
Snap jij niet dat jij mij steeds wil overtuigen dat de ene diersoort voortkomt uit de andere? En dat terwijl ik uitga van de schepping van de diverse diersoorten? Is dat niet een beetje verloren tijd? Je blijft volhouden dat de ET een empirische bewezen theorie is en dus de Bijben onwaar en ik blijf volhouden dat de ET niet empirisch is bewezen, dus niet wetenschappelijk en vanuit mijn achtergrond en tradietie blijf vasthouden aan de Gd van Abraham, Isaak en Jacov. Problemen mee? Is dat geen vorm van polarisatie om dat te forceren?

----------


## ronald

> _Geplaatst door huxley_ 
> *
> 
> Kortom: een wetenschap die een model van een 6000 jaar jonge aarde hanteert roept meer vragen op dan dat ze beantwoordt.*



Kortom, je lult er maar semi interessant een beetje er omheen met opgeroepen valse getuigenissen om jouw opvatting dat de ET, een speculatieve hypothese, empirisch wetenschappelijk is vastgesteld? Geef daar eens een antwoord op.

----------


## ronald

> _Geplaatst door maartenn100_ 
> *Huxley, ik vrees, zoals ik al eerder schreef, dat bewijzen die niet kloppen met waaraan gelovigen geloven, niet worden meegeteld als geldig. Enkel bewijzen die overeenkomen met wat (in Rondalds geval) het Oude Testament beweert worden aanvaard. De rest wordt zeer kritisch onthaald en bevraagd. Dat is het mechanisme erachter. Betreurenswaardig en om triestig van te worden, maar helaas. En het ergste is dat Ronald en anderen er zelf niet aan kunnen doen, daar ze in zo'n systeem van voortdurend voorzeggen van 'de waarheid' zijn ingebed. Dat laat geen ruimte voor dissidente uitspraken, want dat wordt bijvoorbaat als 'ongelovig' en 'athestisch' of 'darwinistisch' gepareerd (voor hen synoniemen voor mensen die al voor een ticket in het Vagevuur hebben ingeschecked) in de desbetreffende geschriften.
> Neen, gelovige gedachten staan niet open voor verandering na bewijsvoering van het tegendeel.*



Het mechanisme er achter is de hypothese die zeer speculatief is doen laten verslijten alsof dat niet zo erg is. Blijf eens de discussie wetenschappelijk voeren. Als jij religie wilt bediscussieren dan moet je dat op dat vlak doen en geen gemengs zoojte van maken. Alweer kom je met een vaag begrip als "vagevuur" in het verlengde van mijn naam.

----------


## ronald

> _Geplaatst door Snowwhite_ 
> *Ja dat dacht ik al. Echt waar. Het is niet voor niets dat je Ronald beargumenteerd met een stuk uit de bijbel. Nadat je een heel pleidooi had gegeven over dat je zo'n objectieve buitenstaander zou zijn..... en niet te vergeten zo'n intellectueel.
> 
> En ik had het je nog gevraagd, wat zijn jouw ouders dan. Maar je hebt geen eerlijk antwoord gegeven. Je mompelde iets vaags over een kritische opvoeding.
> 
> De mop is: jij hebt echt geen flauw idee van mijn opvoeding nog van mijn afkomst, dat terwijl mijn vermoeden over jou juist was. 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Precies. En juist vanuit het Christendom dat het Jodendom 2000 jaar op dit punt heeft aangevallen en dan nog wordt wat ik religieus-wetenschappelijk breng in twijfel getrokken. Waar hebben we het dan over?

----------


## ronald

> _Geplaatst door huxley_ 
> *Die verschillen zijn belangrijk want ze gaan direct over de kern van deze thread. De Islam zegt dat je naar de hel gaat als je Christus als goddelijk beschouwt. Het Christendom zegt daarentegen dat je naar de hel gaat als je niet door de Zoon tot de Vader wenst te komen.
> Als zowel Islam als Christendom kloppen, gaat iedereen naar de hel.*


Klopt. Maar dat wist je vanuit je onmeetbare kennis van het Jodendom toch al?

----------


## ronald

> _Geplaatst door Charlus_ 
> [B]*
> Jodendom:
> Hier schiet mijn kennis te kort. In ieder geval worden Christus noch Mohammed erkend. 
> Slechts een van de drie bovengenoemde religies kan gelijk hebben, of geen van drien. De laatste optie is het meest waarschijnlijk.*


Het Jodendom ziet voor zichzelf Jezus niet aks de Mashiach. De uitleg wie en wat de Mashiach is en doet verschilt. Dat wil niet zeggen dat Het Jodendom Jezus niet ziet als een grrot persoon voor Christenen. 
Het Jodendom heeft heel duidelijke kennis over wat een profeet is en hoe zijn woorden gewogen moeten worden. Mahammed wordt voor het Jodendom niet erkend als profeet. Niet dat het Jodendom geen niet-joodse profeten zou kennen. Lees de Tenach erop na. Niet dat het Jodendom Mohammed voor Moslims als grote leraar zou erkennen. En Jezus en Mohammed worden als grote personen gezien die het monotheisme hebben helpen te verspreiden. \Jij doet nu voorkomen dat het Jodendom strijd voert om deze punten of dat het Christendom en de Islam ook zo doet. Je kijkt misschien naar wat uitgesproken meningen maar in essentie hebben wij er geen probleem mee. Wel geldt vor ons ons Jodendom en voor de andere zijn geloof. Dat heet universalistisch denken.

----------


## ronald

> _Geplaatst door Snowwhite_ 
> *Kennen jullie het spreekwoord zoals de waard is vertrouwt hij zijn gasten?
> 
> 
> 
> Is het toeval dat Maarten Ronald beargumenteerd met de bijbel? 
> 
> Dat terwijl sommigen zich hier afvroegen waarom ik zoveel korancitaten plaatste?
> 
> ...



In ieder geval zo gebrainwashed meen ik dat ze religieuzen en Gd niet kunnen velen en waarom? Valse argumenten worden aangevoerd om te kunnen bewijzen dat religieuzen elkaar niet velen, diep, zeer diep geloof wordt gehecht aan een speculatieve hypothese. Geen wonder dat je mensen hoort zeggen dat sommigen van de wetenschap een godsdienst hebben gemaakt ondanks wat de empirische wetenschap zegt.

----------


## ronald

> _Geplaatst door maartenn100_ 
> *
> By the way, ik argumenteer niet zozeer met de blijbel, maar eerder bracht ik de bijbel ter sprake in discussie met Ronald over het Oude Testament en de terdoodveroordeling van Jezus.
> *



Jij wilde de controverse tussen het Christendom en mijn Jodendom even aandikken. Niks discussie. Als ik argumenteer dat de Joodse Wet anders zegt, dat de historie anders weergeeft dan weerleg jij mijn argumenten door te stellen dat ik "de Christelijke bronnen" niet kan tegenspreken. Opeens zijn die bronnen wel belangrijk en mijn bronnen een mythe? Ik noem dat manipuleren.

----------


## ronald

> _Geplaatst door maartenn100_ 
> *
> 
> Wat ons bindt is wetenschap, filosofische vragen, moraal en ethiek, emoties...*



En de rest mag van je de prullenbak in?

----------


## sjaen

"...a story has as many versions as it has readers. Everyone takes what he wants or can from it and thus changes it to his measure. Some pick out parts and reject the rest, some strain the story through their mesh of prejudice, some paint it with their own delight."

----------


## ronald

Maarten, ik denk dat al jouw vragen zijn beantwoord. Wat je zoekt is iets anders vrees ik.

"Denk eens ernstig en redelijk na over deze vraag:
Hoe komt het dat jij in God gelooft of Allah en niet in boedha?
Hoe komt het dat jij niet diegene bent die Jezus als de zoon van God ziet?
Denk eens goed na hoe het komt dat je niet gelooft in een dansende olifant, die schaars gekleed rondloopt met verschillende poten (Vishnou) waar hindoes bij zweren als jij bij jouw profeet?"

----------


## Snowwhite

Hallo Maarten




> _Geplaatst door maartenn100_ 
> *Snowwhite, als er volgens mij iets gelijklopend is tussen zowel monothestische als polythestische godsdiensten (want je moet het gemeenschappelijke in alle godsdiensten zoeken), dan is het:
> 
> "Het geven van bovennatuurlijke antwoorden op menselijke (levens)vragen over de toen onvoorspelbare fenomenen in de wereld (nu door wetenschap beter voorspelbaar) en de daaraan gekoppelde geboden en verboden met het doel "de goden gunstig te stemmen".*


Het effect van het erkennen van een Schepper is, dat men zich onderwerpt aan Hem. Men is zich bewust dat een mens maar nietig is in vergelijking met zijn Schepper, de Almachtige, dat men afhankelijk is van zijn Schepper en dat maakt de mens derhalve minder arrogant.

In de koran staat:

51:56 En ik heb de djinn en de mensen slechts tot Mijn aanbidding geschapen. 

2:21 O gij mensen, aanbidt uw Heer, die u en degenen, die voor u waren, schiep - opdat gij behouden zult worden. 

Dit in tegenstelling tot het humanisme, wat de mens centraal stelt. Alsof de mens het beter weet dan onze Schepper. Alsof de mens de Majesteuze (el Moetakabbir), de Alwetende (el 3Alim), de Alziende (el Basir) niet nodig heeft. Wij mensen weten niet wanneer we sterven, en wij hebben daar geen grip op. Dit alleen al moet jou tot nadenken zetten Maarten.

We zien ook overeenkomsten tussen jullie humanisten. Het is elke keer weer dezelfde (gehersenspoelde) riedels:

God is iets wat de mens zelf inkleurt (dus het tegenovergestelde van de waarheid: de mens zou God schapen in zijn denkwereld, terwijl God de mens heeft geschapen).

Hoofddoeken, keppeltjes, kruisjes riedel

Religie is cultureel bepaald riedel

Etc, etc, Maarten als ik jou hoor denk ik ook gelijk aan hersenspoeling en indoctrinatie. Je zegt namelijk hetzelfde als al die andere, je denkt dat je kritisch bent en intellectueel, maar wij als buitenstaanders (*L*aughing *O*ut *L*oud), zien dat anders.

Er is geen denken aan dat ik me aan het humanisme onderwerp. 

Moge Allah SWT mijn fouten vergeven en ons leiden op het pad van de islam. Amien

----------


## maartenn100

Snowwhite, humanisme is niet iets om vies van te zijn.

Het gaat om menselijkheid, broederlijkheid, mensenrechten, kinderrechten erkennen, gelijkwaardigheid tussen alle volkeren, gelijke kansen voor elke mens, geljkheid tussen mannen, tussen vrouwen en tussen mannen en vrouwen, gelijkheid tussen blank en zwart, tussen klein en groot enz... Mensen moeten evenveel kansen krijgen in een samenleving om zich waar te maken, om hun overtuiging (religie) te beleven, om hun ideen te uiten, ookal stoten die soms tegen de borst, mensen moeten allen een gelijke bescherming krijgen door de wet enz...

Humanisme is volgens mij iets heel positiefs.

En humanisten stellen zich niet boven een Shepper. Ze denken alleen dat alle godsbeelden of godsomschrijvingen die de mens gecreerd hebben tot hiertoe mank lopen. (op rationele gronden). En dat is om de eenvoudige reden dat het door mensen zelf bedacht en verwoord is.

Als er al een Schepper is, wat ik ook niet uitsluit, dan is dus oneindig veel onbegrijpbaarder dan wij via mensentaal kunnen verwoord krijgen of over te lezen krijgen. 
Dus het heeft ook weinig zin te pogen iets te begrijpen van Zijn doelstellingen. Want die zijn absoluut niet af te leiden uit de dagelijkse werkelijkheid, zodanig mysterieus moeten deze wel zijn, als ze er al zijn!

Meer zin heeft het om hier met z'n allen er een goede wereld van te maken, zodat zoveel mogelijk mensen zich goed voelen in dit leven. En daarna (als er een daarna is) zien we wel.
Als er al een opdracht is van een Schepper, Snowwhite, is dat om op een humanistische (menselijke) manier hier met elkaar om te gaan, en niet te veel naar boven te staren naar de sterrenhemel. De boodschap van zo'n al dan niet bestaande Schepper zou zijn: "maak er daar een goede wereld van".
En dat is dan ook de essentie van het humanisme.

Ik beweer dus niet dat er geen Schepper is, maar de Scheppers die volgens de huidige omschrijvingen van de godsdiensten naar voor zijn gebracht blijken er niet te zijn. Men kan dat niet omschrijven, dat is voor ons te onvatbaars, laat ons het bij de voor ons begrijpbare werkelijkheid houden, zou ik zeggen.

----------


## ronald

> _Geplaatst door maartenn100_ 
> *Wat het humanisme bvb. onderscheidt van een religie, is dat het vertrekt vanuit een positief mensbeeld. Een mensbeeld dat een geloof in het goede van mensen uitdrukt. Het hangt er maar van af geen autoritaire opvoeding mee te krijgen, maar mensen authenthiek groot te brengen, zodat ze dat doen waar mensen van nature geneigd toe zijn: mensworden. (in de betekenis van waardevolle mensen worden). 
> 
> Religies echter gaan uit van een negatief mensbeeld. De mens moet geleid worden (door god, door christus, de kerk, de priesters), de mens moet voorgezegd worden wat goed is en wat niet, want uit zichzelf zal een mens vervallen tot zonde. 
> 
> En die beginhouding tov de mens, dit fundamenteel verschil in mensbeeld, maakt het fundamenteel verschil uit tussen het mensbeeld van de religieus tov het mensbeeld van de humanist (athist).*



En religie vertrekt vanuit een negatief mensbeeld? Gelooft het in het slechte van de mens? Wat heeft dat met auteritaire opvoeding te maken? Ik denk dat daar de knel bij jou zit. Je schrijft dit vanuit je eigen situatie en denkt daar alles te hebben gevangen. Ik herken dit helemaal niet. Alsof religieuzen minder authentiek zouden zijn. De geest in de mens ontwikkelt zich wel zoals het gebekt is. Ik hoor jou helemaal niet van al die massa achtervolgers van het materiele. Een van de doelen van religie is om "Adam", "mens" te worden in de pure betekenis van het woord. En met zijn slechte neigingen en met zijn goede. Een mooi verhaaltje van positief mensbeeld is half.
Als je alleen vanuit je eigen verleden spreekt dan laat maar. Denk je vanuit alle religies te kunnen spreken dan wil ik wel eens weten welk mensbeeld het Jodendom bv heeft. Zo klink je namelijk ontzettend vooringenomen, bijna vooroordelend.
Nogmaals waar laat jij Gd van de gelovige mens? In de prullenbak? Heerlijke humanistische autoritaire kijk dan wel.

----------


## maartenn100

Dag Ronald, goeiemiddag, je hebt er ook zin in om flink tegengast te geven. Ik heb mijn tekst intussen wat aangepast. Je was iets te vlug in je reactie. 

Wel misschien heb je gelijk.

Ik denk dat het uiteindelijk geen 'of of'-verhaal is of mag zijn.
Het moet een 'en-en'-verhaal zijn met een wereld waarin plaats is voor mensen die hun religie willen beleven en zij die ervoor kiezen humanistisch en waarden-vol te leven, zonder dat zij daarom een Schepper nodig hebben om dat samen met anderen te verwezenlijken.
Allebei moeten kunnen en zijn beiden zinvol.

----------


## ronald

> _Geplaatst door maartenn100_ 
> *Snowwhite, humanisme is niet iets om vies van te zijn.
> 
> Het gaat om menselijkheid, broederlijkheid, mensenrechten, kinderrechten erkennen, gelijkwaardigheid tussen alle volkeren, gelijke kansen voor elke mens, geljkheid tussen mannen, tussen vrouwen en tussen mannen en vrouwen, gelijkheid tussen blank en zwart, tussen klein en groot enz... Mensen moeten evenveel kansen krijgen in een samenleving om zich waar te maken, om hun overtuiging (religie) te beleven, om hun ideen te uiten, ookal stoten die soms tegen de borst, mensen moeten allen een gelijke bescherming krijgen door de wet enz...
> 
> Humanisme is volgens mij iets heel positiefs.
> 
> En humanisten stellen zich niet boven een Shepper. Ze denken alleen dat alle godsbeelden of godsomschrijvingen die de mens gecreerd hebben tot hiertoe mank lopen. (op rationele gronden). En dat is om de eenvoudige reden dat het door mensen zelf bedacht en verwoord is.
> 
> ...



Ten eerste worden polytheistische godsdiensten goed bevonden omdat "men" toch een vrijheid van Gdsdienst heeft. Dan wordt het monotheisme op dezelfde hoop gegooid want uiteindelijk ga je ervan uit dat er geen Gd is. Waarom doe je al die moeite? Hoezo "op rationele gronden"? Gd staat boven reden en kennis. De natuur, de wereld is maar een van de laatste tsiemtsoemien van Gd waarbij de schijnbare tegenstelling van materie en het metafysische werkelijkheid aanwezig lijkt waar door de immanentie van Gd die materie ook vult. Ik denk dat wanneer antwoorden die anderen schijnen te hebben gevonden jou niet zint omdat ze "onvatbaar" voor je zijn je beter kunt bezighouden met de vraag naar de oorsprong van het leven. Maar zonder geen enkele invloed van buitenaf.

----------


## ronald

> _Geplaatst door maartenn100_ 
> *Dag Ronald, goeiemiddag, je hebt er ook zin in om flink tegengast te geven. Ik heb mijn tekst intussen wat aangepast. Je was iets te vlug in je reactie. 
> 
> Wel misschien heb je gelijk.
> 
> Ik denk dat het uiteindelijk geen 'of of'-verhaal is of mag zijn.
> Het moet een 'en-en'-verhaal zijn met een wereld waarin plaats is voor mensen die hun religie willen beleven en zij die ervoor kiezen humanistisch en waarden-vol te leven, zonder dat zij daarom een Schepper nodig hebben om dat samen met anderen te verwezenlijken.
> Allebei moeten kunnen en zijn beiden zinvol.*



Het Jodendom erkent dat er andere wegen zijn die naar de hemel leiden.
Het Jodendom leert ook dat er een soort "algemeen geloof" is wat genoemd wordt De Noachiedische wetten. Allemaal wetten die een normaal denkend mens kan bedenken om, een goede samenleving op te bouwen. Een van de onderliggende punten is echter wel dat men aanneemt dat Gd ze gebiedt. De Gdheid is een onderliggende factor. Het feit dat er twee mogelijkheden worden gegeven: het wel aanvaarden met de Gddelijke inspiratie erin en het wel aanvaarden maar op grond van ratio zonder Gddelijkheid. Deze twee mogelijkheden biedt "het geloof". Over een waardeoordeel heb ik het nu niet. Wat zegt het "humanisme"? Er is geen Gdheid en zij die dat wel geloven zitten eigenlijk fout. Wie is hier nu meer autoritair?

----------


## maartenn100

nuancering, Ronald (deels mijn fout): het humanisme zegt niet 'er is geen Schepper".

Het humanisme nuanceert: 

Alle van elkaar verschillende verhalen van geopenbaarde godsbeelden of godsomschrijvingen die de mensen gecreerd hebben in verscheidene boeken, en mondeling overgeleverde verhalen, lijken tot hiertoe op rationele gronden en op bewijsgronden mank te lopen. En dat is om de eenvoudige reden dat het door mensen zelf bedacht en verwoord is.
Over het al dan niet bestaan van een Schepper kunnen wij, mensen, niks zinvols zeggen, en alles wat we waarnemen op dit moment wijst op het tegendeel. Bijgevolg kunnen we er voorlopig vanuitgaan dat er geen is, tot het tegendeel bewezen is.

Dat is wel een hele nuancering, h, Ronald.

----------


## ronald

> _Geplaatst door maartenn100_ 
> *nuancering, Ronald (deels mijn fout): het humanisme zegt niet 'er is geen Schepper".
> 
> Het humanisme nuanceert: 
> 
> Alle van elkaar verschillende verhalen van geopenbaarde godsbeelden of godsomschrijvingen die de mensen gecreerd hebben in verscheidene boeken, en mondeling overgeleverde verhalen, lijken tot hiertoe op rationele gronden en op bewijsgronden mank te lopen. En dat is om de eenvoudige reden dat het door mensen zelf bedacht en verwoord is.
> Over het al dan niet bestaan van een Schepper kunnen wij, mensen, niks zinvols zeggen, en alles wat we waarnemen op dit moment wijst op het tegendeel. Bijgevolg kunnen we er voorlopig vanuitgaan dat er geen is, tot het tegendeel bewezen is.
> 
> Dat is wel een hele nuancering, h, Ronald.*



Enigszins. Alhoewel ik helemaal niet vind dat ons Gdsbeeld mank loopt. Je moet het natuurlijk wel eerst kennen. Niet dat wij mensen uberhaupt een totaal Gdsbeeld kunnen hebben anders zouden we zijn als Gd.

----------


## maartenn100

Inderdaad, dus het heeft weinig zin om dat te proberen doorgronden, want wat kunnen wij begrijpen van God? Niks toch? We kunnen zijn essentie zelf niet uitspreken of in gedachten benaderen.
Meer zin heeft het dus om menselijke waardigheid op deze wereld te brengen, er een betere wereld van proberen te maken en zoveel mogelijk vrijheid en goedheid aan mensen te gunnen. Ipv onze focus en zoektocht naar boven te richten.
Een goed samenleven te bewerkstellen.


Ronald (en Snowwhite (als die nog wil verderlezen...)),

het verhaal over Adam en Eva gaat er eigenlijk over dat de mens fundamenteel met een erfzonde belast is.

Terwijl het humanisme juist vertrekt vanuit het mensbeeld dat de mens zich niet fundamenteel schuldig hoeft te voelen over zijn menszijn.

Dat straf en boete zullen volgen als de mens dit of dat niet doet.
Het humanisme gaat er juist vanuit dat mensen van nature geneigd zijn tot het doen van 'het goede', wanneer ze de juiste omkadering (in de samenleving) of context krijgen.

enz...

Dat bedoelde ik met dat het humanisme vertrekt vanuit een positief mensbeeld in tegenstelling tot de erfzonde-gedachte.

----------


## ronald

> _Geplaatst door maartenn100_ 
> *Inderdaad, dus het heeft weinig zin om dat te proberen doorgronden, want wat kunnen wij begrijpen van God? Niks toch? We kunnen zijn essentie zelf niet uitspreken of in gedachten benaderen.
> Meer zin heeft het dus om menselijke waardigheid op deze wereld te brengen, er een betere wereld van proberen te maken en zoveel mogelijk vrijheid en goedheid aan mensen te gunnen. Ipv onze focus en zoektocht naar boven te richten.
> Een goed samenleven te bewerkstellen.*


Gd heeft zich in deze wereld geopenbaard en dat is ook voor een kind te begrijpen. Het wordt moeilijke wanneer je dieper moet zoeken. De Tora wordt gezien als Gds woord en al zoekend kun je genoeg tegenkomen dat Zijn "verborgenheid" meer en meer openbaart. Niet elk mens is op een eenzelfde niveau. De zogenaamde kenners van de Naam van Gd hebben toegang tot vele verborgen kennis en bovennatuurlijke zaken verrichten is een bijkomstigheid van die kennis. Niks hocus pokus. Maar om het kind met het badwater weg te gooien is een vorm van handelen uit ontwetendheid. Daarnaast zijn we het wel eens over hoe de samenleving eruit moet zien. Gelovigen laten zich leiden door Gd en nu doe je weer voorkomen alsof dat vergeefse moeite is dat beter gestaakt kan worden in plaats van de vruchten eruit te halen. Voor een gelovig persoon is zijn geloof weghalen als het weghalen van het water van de vis. Heb je last dat een vis in het water zwemt?

----------


## ronald

> _Geplaatst door maartenn100_ 
> *Inderdaad, dus het heeft weinig zin om dat te proberen doorgronden, want wat kunnen wij begrijpen van God? Niks toch? We kunnen zijn essentie zelf niet uitspreken of in gedachten benaderen.
> Meer zin heeft het dus om menselijke waardigheid op deze wereld te brengen, er een betere wereld van proberen te maken en zoveel mogelijk vrijheid en goedheid aan mensen te gunnen. Ipv onze focus en zoektocht naar boven te richten.
> Een goed samenleven te bewerkstellen.
> 
> 
> Ronald (en Snowwhite (als die nog wil verderlezen...)),
> 
> het verhaal over Adam en Eva gaat er eigenlijk over dat de mens fundamenteel met een erfzonde belast is.
> ...


Je zit gevangen in je opvoeding. Probeer eerst daaruit te komen. 
Begrippen als "erfzonde" belasting, straf en boete vul je mi verkeerd in. Zoals jij dat hebt gehoord leren zij niet.

----------


## Thermopylae

[


> _Geplaatst door ronald_ 
> *B]Ik heb niet van de wetenschap te vrezen. Nog erger, ik maak er gebruik van. Je moet eens ophopuden op steeds "de " wetenschap te schrijven. De term is al veel te veel uitgedund. Omdat ik vraagtekens zet bij "wetenschappers" die het denken te weten hoe oud de wereld is en hoe die is ontstaan wil dat niet zeggen dat ik da andere wetenschappen niet zou waarderen. Alweer probeer je mij in die hoek te drukken. Is dit opzet?*


Ik probeer je niet in die hoek te drukken, je bent volledig vrijwillig zelf in die hoek gaan zitten! Zie o.a. jouw uitspraak:

Nogmaals: de Tora maalt in wezen niet om wetenschappelijke bewijzen. Ze neemt het wel over omdat de wetenschap van de materie is, maar er is een grens en die ligt veelal bij de contradictie over het ontstaan van de wereld. Daar staat Gd namelijk spel en is het meer dan logisch dat het geloof erop reageert. Want het zegt natuurlijk eigenlijk dat wat jullie zeggen is niet waar. Om dat vanuit het geloof te zeggen over die wetenschappelijke theorien van daar is geen beginnen aan en zoals ik al zei, zinloos

Duidelijk, je accepteert wetenschappelijke bewijzen, tot het moment dat deze raken aan God, de Tora. Dan staat immers God op het spel!
Je waardeert en accepteert wetenschappers, alleen niet de wetenschappers, die zich o.a. bezighouden met de vraag, hoe oud de wereld is, en hoe deze is ontstaan.
Dit zijn zelfs volgens jou geen wetenschappers, gezien het feit dat je schrijft over wetenschappers. Wetenschappers die met bevindingen komen die botsen met de Tora, mogen niet eens de naam wetenschappers hebben! Het is heel simpel volgens jou, wetenschappelijke bewijzen, strijdig zijn met hetgeen in de Tora staan, zijn a a-priori niet waar, zijn onwetenschappelijk. 




> [i]Alweer plaats jij wetenschap naast religie wat mi niet kan omdat dat twee verschillende disciplines zijn. Is toch niet zo moeilijk te begrijpen? Waarin spreekt de wetenschap de Tora tegen wanneer de Tora al zelf diverse mogelijkheden inherent heeft gemaakt? [/B]


Er zijn twee zaken. De heilige boeken geven een verklaring voor het ontstaan van het heelal en alles wat erbij hoort. Ook bestaat de wetenschap, die o.a. voor alle fenomenen waar de mens mee te maken krijgt, een verklaring probeert te vinden. Als een bepaalde disciplines van de wetenschap bewijzen op tafel leggen, die in tegenspraak zijn met verklaringen in de heilige boeken, waarom zouden die wetenschappelijke bewijzen, minder waard zijn, dan de teksten van de heilige boeken? Een gelovige zal zeggen, omdat de tekst van God komt, maar er is nog nooit een wetenschappelijk bewijs geleverd, dat God al dan niet bestaat!
We hebben al een aantal zaken besproken, waarbij de wetenschap duidelijk afwijkt van de Tora. Dan kom je met bepaalde duidingen van de Tora, die moeten aantonen, dat op bepaalde punten er een mogelijkheid zou zijn, dat wetenschap en Tora toch niet uiteenlopen. Deze duidingen, interpretaties komen echter van mensen. 






> [i]Meetinstrumenten die in onze tijd, waar we empyrisch gezien niet veel controletijd hebben, zijn gemaakt doordat er een norm is vast gesteld. Met welke meetmethode je ook aankomt, het is gebaseerd op een hypothese waarvan het onderzoekgebied miljoenen malen groter is. Wanneer je de beperkingen van extrapolatie methoden, de te grote vrijheid die daarbij wordt gehanteerd niet als basis van je onderzoek wilt zien. ja dan houdt het op. Ik heb ook gezegd dat bepaalde meetmethoden op zich wel goed kunnen zijn maar je kunt geen empirische uitspraken doen over zo ver weg dat je niet eens weet of dit allemaal maar lineair heeft kunnen plaatsvinden. Dit is niet "weer beginnen over extrapolatie methoden" te spreken, dit is onder da aandacht brengen dat dat de basis is. Anders blijft het een speculatieve hypothese. [/B]


Ik heb Genesis 1:21 genoemd, op de 5e dag schept God de zeebewoners en de vogels die aan het zwerk vliegen. Aangetoond is, dat op het moment in de zeen de eerste organismes zich deden gelden, de vogels nog in geen velden of wegen te bekennen waren. 
Ik heb ook duidelijk gezegd, laat de oudheidsdatering even voor wat hij is, maar hoe verklaar je, dat in de aardlagen het verst van ons af, de meest primitieve organismes werden aangetroffen, terwijl in de aardlagen het dichts bij ons de meest geavanceerde organismes werden aangetroffen?! Hoe verklaar je het, dat in de lagen waar de meest primitieve organismes werden gevonden, geen organismes werden gevonden die veel geavanceerder waren?!
Deze bewijzen, onderbouwen exact hetgeen de ET beweert, eerst kwamen hele simpele organismes, en in de loop van een enorme tijdspanne zijn deze organismes steeds ingewikkelder geworden. Hoe verklaar je, dat in al die hele diepe lagen, geen resten van de hedendaagse mens zijn gevonden, maar pas op het laatst? Hoe verklaar je, dat er een lange ketting van vondsten is gedaan van resten van mensachtigen, die resulteerden in de hedendaagse mens? Hoe verklaar je dat allemaal, als God in 6 dagen de aarde met alles erop en eraan heeft geschapen? Daar geef je nog steeds geen antwoord op.
Je het steeds over het belang van de empirische wetenschap. Volgens jou is paleontologie geen empirische wetenschap? Deze wetenschappers graven over de gehele aarde talloze keren in de bodem, en komen steeds tot de zelfde bevinding, hoe dieper in de bodem  dus hoe verder terug in de tijd  des te primitiever de organismes die worden aangetroffen. Hoe zo geen empirische constateringen? Ik zie met belangstelling alsnog je antwoorden op bovenstaande vragen tegemoet.




> [i]Voor 99 % botst het geloof niet met de wetenschap. Hoe kom je erbij dat "het geloof" steeds weer met "de wetenschap" botst? Ik schreef "als" de ET juist is. Daar wil ik mee aangeven dat "als" de ET wordt geregulierd alszijnde "de waarheid" doordat men maar geen bezwaar blijven hechten aan de extrapolatiefactoren dan is it een schijnwaarheid. Nog steeds is dat probleem van extrapolatie bezwaren niet opgelost.
> Snap jij niet dat jij mij steeds wil overtuigen dat de ene diersoort voortkomt uit de andere? En dat terwijl ik uitga van de schepping van de diverse diersoorten? Is dat niet een beetje verloren tijd? Je blijft volhouden dat de ET een empirische bewezen theorie is en dus de Bijben onwaar en ik blijf volhouden dat de ET niet empirisch is bewezen, dus niet wetenschappelijk en vanuit mijn achtergrond en tradietie blijf vasthouden aan de Gd van Abraham, Isaak en Jacov. Problemen mee? Is dat geen vorm van polarisatie om dat te forceren? [/B]


Je hecht dus ook geen belang aan de bevindingen uit de Biochemie, embryologie en vergelijkende anatomie, die de ET ondersteunen?
Het kan best zijn, dat de wetenschap voor 99 % niet botst met het geloof. Maar je moet kijken op welke punten de wetenschap botst met het geloof! Aarde gigantisch veel ouder dan de Tora aangeeft. Nergens in de bodem sporen gevonden van primitieve en geavanceerde organismes bij elkaar. Dus het scheppingsverhaal stemt niet overeen met wetenschapelijke vondsten. Als het begin  de schepping  al niet klopt, waarom zou de rest, God die alles bestiert, het hiernamaals etc, dan wel kloppen? Ieder woord zou immers de absolute waarheid zijn in de Tora?

----------


## maartenn100

> _Geplaatst door ronald_ 
> *Je zit gevangen in je opvoeding. Probeer eerst daaruit te komen. 
> Begrippen als "erfzonde" belasting, straf en boete vul je mi verkeerd in. Zoals jij dat hebt gehoord leren zij niet.*


 Maar het is toch wel zo dat er sprake is van een erfzonde in de bijbel? (waarvan Christenen zeggen dat Jezus hen ervan verloste?

Waarschijnlijk betekenen "erfzonde", "belasting", "straf en boete" na diep theologisch onderzoek het tegendeel dan wat ze doorgaans in een Nederlandstalige zin willen zeggen?  :frons:

----------


## maartenn100

.

----------


## ronald

> _Geplaatst door Thermopylae_ 
> *[
> 
> Ik probeer je niet in die hoek te drukken, je bent volledig vrijwillig zelf in die hoek gaan zitten! Zie o.a. jouw uitspraak:
> 
> Nogmaals: de Tora maalt in wezen niet om wetenschappelijke bewijzen. Ze neemt het wel over omdat de wetenschap van de materie is, maar er is een grens en die ligt veelal bij de contradictie over het ontstaan van de wereld. Daar staat Gd namelijk spel en is het meer dan logisch dat het geloof erop reageert. Want het zegt natuurlijk eigenlijk dat wat jullie zeggen is niet waar. Om dat vanuit het geloof te zeggen over die wetenschappelijke theorien van daar is geen beginnen aan en zoals ik al zei, zinloos
> 
> Duidelijk, je accepteert wetenschappelijke bewijzen, tot het moment dat deze raken aan God, de Tora. Dan staat immers God op het spel!
> Je waardeert en accepteert wetenschappers, alleen niet de wetenschappers, die zich o.a. bezighouden met de vraag, hoe oud de wereld is, en hoe deze is ontstaan.
> ...



Zie je het verschil tussen "de Tora maalt in wezen niet on wetenschappelijke bewijzen." en "ik, de Tora, maak gebruik van de wetenschap"? De Tora en de Torageleerden gaan niet zitten uitzoeken of datgene wat wetenschappers in laboratoria hebben ontdekt wel waar is. Aan de ene kant vertrouwt zij op de wetenschap want het gaat over chochma van kennis over de materie. Zij neemt de onderzoeken en comclusies over. Als de wetenschap "peneceline" heeft ontdekt, dan nemen Tora-geleerden deze kennis over door de mens erop te wijzen dan er nu beter voor de gezondheid gezorgd kan worden. Tora is Chochma, kennis, dat niet altijd is uitgewerkt. Als in de Tenach staat dat koning Salomon de Tempel heeft gebouwd, dan begrijpen we dat hij verantwoordelijk was voor de bouw van de gehele tempel. Allerlei planningen, architectonischeberekeningen, materialenkennid, technieken enz worden er niet in genoemd omdat dat niet de essentie is. Wetenschap is kennis opgebouwd aan theorieen. Kennis kan in de Tenach staan maar de gehele op- en uitbouw wat het is, niet want dat zijn in wezen "bijzaken".Als de wetenschap nu komt met de uitbouw van een bepaalde hypothese die empirisch is getest dan neemt Tora die kennis gewoon aan. 
Er is echter een aantal zaken dat druist in de kennis van Tora. Het ontstaan van de aarde omdat Tora natuurlijk stelt de Gd de wereld heeft geschapen en de overgang van de ene orgaan tot een ander door de evolutie want Tora stelt dat alles is geschapen. Ik zeg niet omdat zij botsen met de Tora zijn het geen wetenschappers ik stel dat omdat zij gebruik maken van extrapoleren methodes zij te ver hun empirisch wetenschappelijk boekje gaan en daarom speculatieve wetenschap bedrijven. Aangezien wetenschap kennis is strookt dat niet samen met speculatie. Dat is alles. Het gaat hier eigenlijk maar om een klein aantal "wetenschappelijke bewijzen". Meestal waar een synthese is tussen het materiele en het methafysische. De Tora hoeft geen wetenschappelijk bewijs te leveren omdat wetenschap zich alleen met de materie bezich houdt die zij empyrisch zou moeten bewijzen en de Tora handelt ook over bovennatuurlijke zaken: twee verschillende disciplines waar geen overeenstemming mogelijk is. In wezen heeft de Tora geen "boodschap" aan wat de ET zegt. Het Woord van Gd is de blauwprint. Het mooie is dat ik over de ouderdom van de wereld ook heb gemeld dat er voor deze wereld andere werelden waren die Gd niet geschikt achtte. Hoeveel jaar dat allemaal in beslag nam weten we niet. Het cruciale is: a. de schepping van de wereld en elk wezen is apart geschapen. Het heeft dus geen zin om Genesis naast de theorie van het overgaan van de ene soort in de andere soort te plaatsen. Als de ET niet duidelijk is over de tot standkoming van de eerste cel dan heeft verere discussie geen zin want het draait om dat punt.
Nogmaals. Paleontologie gaat uit van een methode die ze in onze tijd hebben samen gesteld en uit gewerkt. Men is ahw terug gaan rekenen. In hoeverre mag je dat doen? Snap je dat punt? De ET neemt deze gegevens ter hand om die tijd op te vullen met allerlei ontwikkelingen van diverse soorten. Waarop gebaseerd? Het eerste ontstaan laat het ook liggen. Zo kunnen bepaalde theorieen wel hout snijden maar er uitspraken mee doen over honderden miljoenen jaren is speculatie. Aan de andere kant wordt berekend hoeveel tijd het kost om van het ene wezen tot een ander te komen. Er zijn zelfs wetenschappelijke opvattingen dat die honderden miljoenen jaren daarvoor niet genoeg zijn. In dat andere topic over Wetenschap en Bijbel schreef ik ter verduidelijking het volgende: "De methode van extrapoleren (afleiden), waarbij conclusies worden gemaakt buiten de kennende reeks, op basis van bepaalde variabelen binnen de kennende reeks.
B.v. stel we kennen de variabelen van een zeker element binnen de temperatuurreeks van 0 tot 100 graden, en op basis van dit schatten we wat de reactie zal zijn bij 101, 200 of 2000 graden.
De tweede methode (extrapoleren) is duidelijk minder zeker. Daar komt nog bij dat de onzekerheid groter wordt bij toename van verwijdering van de reeks. Als de reeks 0 tot 100 is, is onze conclusie waarschijnlijk groter dan dat die bij 1001 graden is.
Laat bekend zijn dat alle speculaties betreffende de oorsprong van de leeftijd van de aarde voortkomt uit de tweede zwakkere methode. De zwakte komt meer naar voren als we in ons achterhoofd houden dat een veralgemenisering geconcludeerd van een bekend resultaat naar een onbekend voorafgaande meer speculatief is dan een conclusie van een voorafgaand naar een logisch gevolg (consequent naar een onbekend antecedent dan van een antecedent naar een consequent). Dit is simpel uit te leggen: 4 : 2 = 2. Het antecedent wordt vertegenwoordigd door het deeltal en de deler en de antecedent door het quotint. Wetend dat de antecedent in dit geval, geeft het ons een mogelijk resultaat: het quotint 2. Echter, als we alleen naar het eindresultaat kijken, namelijk het getal 2, en we vragen onszelf hoe kunnen we tot dat getal komen? Dan hebben we meerdere mogelijkheden door verschillende methodes: 1+1=2; 4-2=2; 1x2=2; 4:2=2. Merk dan ook op dat wanneer andere cijfers meespelen de mogelijkheden ontelbaar zijn om tot 2 te komen.
Een andere moeilijkheid die er bijkomt die heersend is in alle methodes van inductie. Conclusies gebaseerd op een bepaalde kennisdata, wanneer ze uitgestrekt zijn in de natuur, wanneer zij worden uitgebreid naar onbekende gebieden, heeft alleen rechtsgeldigheid wanneer "al het andere hetzelfde blijft". Dat wil zeggen op de identiteit van geldende condities en hun actie en tegenactie op elkaar. Als we niet zeker kunnen zijn dat de variaties of veranderingen op zijn minst een dichte relatie hebben met de bestaande variatie tot een bepaalde graad. Als we niet zeker kunnen zijn dat de veranderingen een vergelijking van welke soort ook in zich heeft; als we niet zeker kunnen zijn dat er andere factoren een rol gaan spelen, dan zijn zulke condities en conclusie wetenschappelijk absoluut waardeloos! Als bv. in chemische reacties, of splijting of samensmelting (nucleair), de introductie van een nieuwe katalysator in het proces, hoe klein de hoeveelheid ook is, kan de gehele tempo en vorm van het chemische proces veranderen, of een geheel nieuw proces starten.
Nog iets over de zogenaamde "wetenschappelijke"theorien betreffende het ontstaan van de aarde. De gehele structuur van wetenschap is gebaseerd op observaties of reacties en processen in het gedrag van atomen in haar huidige staat, zoals zij nu in de natuur bestaan. Wetenschappers handelen met conglomeraten van biljoenen van atomen zoals die al verbonden zijn, en zoals die relateren met andere bestaande conglomeraties van atomen. Wetenschappers weten erg weinig van de atoom in haar oorspronkelijke staat; of hoe een enkele atoom mocht reageren op een andere enkele atoom als ze gescheiden zijn. Nog veel minder hoe delen van een enkele atoom kan reageren op andere delen van dezelfde of een andere atoom. Een ding beschouwt de wetenschap zeker en dat is de omvang dat enig wetenschap zeker kan zijn, namelijk dat de reacties van enkele atomen op elkaar is totaal verschillend van de reacties van 1 conglomeraat van atomen naar een andere."
Om nu ook alle bevindingen van de biochemie, embryologie en desnoods de vergelijkende anatomie op dezelfde hoop van ET te gooien is ook weer overdreven. Dat is ook niet het punt. Waarin zou het Scheppingsverhaal niet kloppen met "wetenschappelijke" vondsten, daar waar men de meent dat de wezens niet zijn geschapen en niet uit elkaar voortvloeien. De tijd daar heb ik al iets over gezegd. Nu wijs je het gehele Scheppingsverhaal af op basis dat het begin niet zou kloppen en dus de rest ook niet ( op basis waarvan deze algehele afwijzing?) maar blijkt dat je niet alle gegevens van dat Scheppingsverhaal heb laten meespelen terwijl ik alleen twee punten niet vind kloppen. Wie doet zijn huiswerk niet goed?

----------


## ronald

> _Geplaatst door maartenn100_ 
> *Maar het is toch wel zo dat er sprake is van een erfzonde in de bijbel? (waarvan Christenen zeggen dat Jezus hen ervan verloste?
> 
> Waarschijnlijk betekenen "erfzonde", "belasting", "straf en boete" na diep theologisch onderzoek het tegendeel dan wat ze doorgaans in een Nederlandstalige zin willen zeggen? *



Het begrip "erfzonde" is een Christelijk begrip. Daar zou je Christenen naar moeten vragen die kunnen dat beter uitleggen dan ik. Niet dat ik niet zou weten wat dat inhoudt want per slot van rekening is de joodse kijk anders.

Zie je dat nu door zo iets onze hele discussie niet loopt? Je leert iets volgens n kijk en dan plaats je alle geloven achter. Ik vind dat niet erg precies werken.

----------


## Charlus

> _Geplaatst door Snowwhite_ 
> *<...>Het effect van het erkennen van een Schepper is, dat men zich onderwerpt aan Hem. Men is zich bewust dat een mens maar nietig is in vergelijking met zijn Schepper, de Almachtige, dat men afhankelijk is van zijn Schepper en dat maakt de mens derhalve minder arrogant.<...>*


Tov. god ongetwijfeld, echter de arrogantie tov. andersdenkenden groeit vaker wel dan niet aanzienlijk; zij zijn immmers de sneue types die blind zijn voor de enige echte Waarheid.

----------


## Charlus

> _Geplaatst door ronald_ 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Geplaatst door Charlus_ 
> Jodendom:
> Hier schiet mijn kennis te kort. In ieder geval worden Christus noch Mohammed erkend.
> Slechts een van de drie bovengenoemde religies kan gelijk hebben, of geen van drien. De laatste optie is het meest waarschijnlijk.
> ...


(groot lettertype van mij)
Bedankt voor de toelichting. Ik doe niet voorkomen alsof de drie religies strijd zouden voeren, maar stel alleen dat ze niet tegelijkertijd de enige religieuze waarheid kunnen omvatten. Drie monothestisch wereldreligies met onderling strijdige godsbeelden: wel/geen zoon, wel/geen drie-eenheid, wel/niet Mohammed als de laatste profeet van zijn boodschap. Hoe kan een god met zoon nu dezelfde zijn als n zonder? 
Jouw variant van universalistisch denken houdt dientengevolge in: aanvaarding van onmogelijk tot overeenstemming te brengen tegenstrijdigheden. Eerder een vorm van niet-denken.

----------


## sjaen

> _Geplaatst door Snowwhite_ 
> *Hallo Maarten
> Het effect van het erkennen van een Schepper is, dat men zich onderwerpt aan Hem. Men is zich bewust dat een mens maar nietig is in vergelijking met zijn Schepper, de Almachtige, dat men afhankelijk is van zijn Schepper en dat maakt de mens derhalve minder arrogant.
> 
> In de koran staat:
> 
> 51:56 En ik heb de djinn en de mensen slechts tot Mijn aanbidding geschapen. 
> 
> 2:21 O gij mensen, aanbidt uw Heer, die u en degenen, die voor u waren, schiep - opdat gij behouden zult worden. 
> ...


Hierin ligt juist de oorsprong van menselijke arrogantie, de bron van veel ellende.

----------


## sjaen

> _Geplaatst door maartenn100_ 
> *Snowwhite, humanisme is niet iets om vies van te zijn.
> 
> Het gaat om menselijkheid, broederlijkheid, mensenrechten, kinderrechten erkennen, gelijkwaardigheid tussen alle volkeren, gelijke kansen voor elke mens, geljkheid tussen mannen, tussen vrouwen en tussen mannen en vrouwen, gelijkheid tussen blank en zwart, tussen klein en groot enz... Mensen moeten evenveel kansen krijgen in een samenleving om zich waar te maken, om hun overtuiging (religie) te beleven, om hun ideen te uiten, ookal stoten die soms tegen de borst, mensen moeten allen een gelijke bescherming krijgen door de wet enz...
> 
> Humanisme is volgens mij iets heel positiefs.
> 
> En humanisten stellen zich niet boven een Shepper. Ze denken alleen dat alle godsbeelden of godsomschrijvingen die de mens gecreerd hebben tot hiertoe mank lopen. (op rationele gronden). En dat is om de eenvoudige reden dat het door mensen zelf bedacht en verwoord is.
> 
> ...


Eens, oftewel Amen.

----------


## Thermopylae

> _Geplaatst door ronald_


Uiteraard zie ik het verschil tussen het bovennatuurlijke  God  en tastbare, materiele zaken die de mens kan bestuderen.
Dat Torageleerden niet dagelijks bekijken of alles klopt hetgeen uit wetenschappelijke werken naar voren komt, kan ik mij ook geheel voorstellen.

Je schrijft verder:

Aan de ene kant vertrouwt zij op de wetenschap want het gaat over chochma van kennis over de materie 

Dat is dus precies wat ik steeds schrijf. Wetenschappelijke bevindingen worden geaccepteerd, overgenomen, alleen niet, als deze bevindingen strijdig zijn met de Tora. 
Paleontologische vondsten, betreft ook kennis over materie. Het betreft niets meer of minder dan overblijfselen van organismes die eens op aarde geleefd hebben. Maar omdat deze vondsten de ET ondersteunen, worden ze dus niet door de gelovigen geaccepteerd. Het is namelijk niet in overeenstemming met het heilige boek!

Ook deze keer gebruik je veel woorden, om aan te tonen, dat de wetenschappers die een tijd willen plakken op de wereld of paleontologische vondsten uitgaan van verkeerde methoden. Ik heb nu al twee keer geschreven, laten we de oudheidsmetingen van de wereld en paleontologische vondsten even buiten beschouwing laten.
Laten we ons concentreren, op hetgeen de paleontologen over een lange tijd en verspreid over de wereld hebben gevonden.
En heb je de volgende vragen gesteld:

Ik heb Genesis 1:21 genoemd, op de 5e dag schept God de zeebewoners en de vogels die aan het zwerk vliegen. Aangetoond is, dat op het moment in de zeen de eerste organismes zich deden gelden, de vogels nog in geen velden of wegen te bekennen waren. 
Ik heb ook duidelijk gezegd, laat de oudheidsdatering even voor wat hij is, maar hoe verklaar je, dat in de aardlagen het verst van ons af, de meest primitieve organismes werden aangetroffen, terwijl in de aardlagen het dichts bij ons de meest geavanceerde organismes werden aangetroffen?! Hoe verklaar je het, dat in de lagen waar de meest primitieve organismes werden gevonden, geen organismes werden gevonden die veel geavanceerder waren?!
Deze bewijzen, onderbouwen exact hetgeen de ET beweert, eerst kwamen hele simpele organismes, en in de loop van een enorme tijdspanne zijn deze organismes steeds ingewikkelder geworden. Hoe verklaar je, dat in al die hele diepe lagen, geen resten van de hedendaagse mens zijn gevonden, maar pas op het laatst? Hoe verklaar je, dat er een lange ketting van vondsten is gedaan van resten van mensachtige, die resulteerden in de hedendaagse mens? Hoe verklaar je dat allemaal, als God in 6 dagen de aarde met alles erop en eraan heeft geschapen? Daar geef je nog steeds geen antwoord op.

Waarom ontwijk je deze vragen steeds weer, en begin je met een betoog over extrapolatie etc, hetgeen bij deze vragen geen rol spelen. Het gaat immers niet om een duiding hoe oud de vondsten zijn.

Je schrijft:

Nu wijs je het gehele Scheppingsverhaal af op basis dat het begin niet zou kloppen en dus de rest ook niet ( op basis waarvan deze algehele afwijzing?) maar blijkt dat je niet alle gegevens van dat Scheppingsverhaal heb laten meespelen terwijl ik alleen twee punten niet vind kloppen. Wie doet zijn huiswerk niet goed? 
Het scheppingsverhaal, geeft aan, dat er buiten God niets was, en toen pats boem, schiep God het heelal met alles erop en eraan. Maar bovendien schiep God planten, dieren en mensen, zoals wij die nu kennen, er is dus geen sprake van een ontwikkeling geweest.
Als dat zo zou zijn, dan zou je in elke willekeurige aardlaag, hoe ver ook van ons verwijderd, resten van alle dieren en mensen zoals zij vandaag de dag zijn, moeten kunnen vinden, door elkaar heen. Genesis 1:21 stelt dus dat op de 5e dag de zeedieren en de vogels werden geschapen. Het oudste tijdperk, het Archaeicum laat inderdaad vondsten van de eerste hele primitieve zeeorganismes zien. Maar voor resten van vogels, moeten we heel veel verder (hoeveel verder is dus niet van belang) in de tijd, naar het Paleogeen, het tijdperk juist voor ons tijdperk, waarin een snelle ontwikkeling van ook de zoogdieren is te vinden.
Vast staat dus, dat hetgeen Genesis stelt niet juist is, de eerste primitieve zeeorganismes en de vogel zijn niet gelijk ontstaan. Vaststaat ook dat er niet in een keer alle dieren en de mens zoals wij die kennen vlak na elkaar op de aarde zijn gekomen. Als die beweringen dus al niet juist zijn, waarom zou de rest dan wel juist zijn? De Tora zou Gods woord zijn, en van kaft tot kaft waar. God zou dan toch wel hebben geweten als hij alles zou hebben geschapen hoe het precies in elkaar zat?
Zie bijvoorbeeld uit de embryologie:
Embryologisch gezien (dus gekeken naar de ontwikkeling van het skelet van in het prille begin) ziet men zelfs dat dieren die bepaalde eigenschappen helemaal niet nodig hebben, deze toch in aanleg hebben in hun embryonale fase. Een walvis heeft bijvoorbeeld een zeer miniem ontwikkeld bekken, het wordt niet gebruikt, maar toch is het aanwezig. Zo kun je ook het staartbeentje bij de mens omschrijven. Een menselijke foetus heeft weer in een bepaald embryonaal stadium kieuwbogen. 
Dat kan toch niet anders zijn, dan een bewijs, dat alle leven vanuit de zeeorganismes is ontstaan?
Zoals de ET stelt?
Van vissen naar landdieren, en vandaar uit naar de mensachtige en ten slotte de mens zelf?

----------


## Rourchid

> _Geplaatst door huxley_
> *
> Ik heb heel duidelijk gezegd dat het verschil tussen het christendom, met zijn Christus-God, totaal niet te verenigen is met de islam die een dergelijk denkbeeld ondubbelzinnig verkettert. 
> *


De zogenoemde 'incarnatie' wordt zowel door het Jodendom als de Islam met onderbouwing ontkracht : 

*Logische onmogelijkheden en natuurlijke onmogelijkheden*

In Moreh Nebuchim (1.73.10 & 3.15) maakt Maimonides het onderscheid tussen het logisch onmogelijke, waarover God geen macht heeft, en het natuurlijk onmogelijke waarover God wel macht heeft. Met dit onderscheid als vertrekpunt, beargumenteren Joodse polemisten dat als men in een godsdienstige doctrine kan geloven die een logische onmogelijkheid veronderstelt.
Albo zet het op deze manier uiteen: Er zijn twee soorten onmogelijkheid. Er is de wezenlijke onmogelijkheid (_nimna'ot qayyamot-azman_) die wij niet kunnen bevatten als zelfs mogelijk voor God. Er is een andere klasse, de onmogelijkheid die denkbaar is als door God mogelijk te maken - namelijk dat wat volkomen onmogelijk is volgens de wetten van de natuur (_ha-nimn'ot ezel ha-teva bilvad_). Bijvoorbeeld, het is wezenlijk of logisch gezien onmogelijk dat een deel groter is dan het geheel of dat de zijde van een vierkant groter is dan de diagonaal of dat de hoeken van een driehoek gelijk zijn aan meer dan rechte hoeken. Dergelijke onmogelijkheden kunnen nooit erkend worden door traditie. Aan de andere kant is het volkomen onmogelijk dat doden tot leven zouden kunnen worden gewekt of dat een persoon veertig dagen en veertig nachten kon overleven zonder eten en drinken. Daarom veronderstellend dat er andere normen zijn ter verificatie zoals getuigen en betrouwbare overlevering, kan een godsdienst redelijkerwijs een geloof in een doctrine eisen gebaseerd op de opschorting van een natuurlijke onmogelijkheid ongeacht eventueel ander verondersteld bewijsmateriaal voor dit geloof.

In hun godsdiensttheorien over godsdienstige verificatie, vermeldde een Joodse polemist het volgende criterium voor de rationaliteit van een doctrine: als de onvolkomenheid een onvolkomenheid van God impliceert, is het niet aanvaardbaar. Bijvoorbeeld, Seph Kaspi (1279-1340) stelt, zeer benvloed door het Averroesme, de volgende vraag: Waarom aanvaarden de Joden Schepping en het herrijzen van de doden terwijl zij incarnatie en veranderen van God verwerpen? De antwoorden van Kaspi: Zij die de begrippen waarover God macht [b.v. Schepping] heeft, betrekken hier geen onvolkomenheid bij. God verbiedt dat tot het wezen van God, de kracht en de mogelijkheid van kwaad, onvolkomenheid, of gebrek of waardigheid, behoort. Het punt van Kaspi is als volgt: De schepping en de herrijzenis zijn doctrines die ons concept van God verbeteren, en zijn daarom geloofwaardig; de incarnatie is een doctrine die ons concept van God vermindert, en wordt daarom verworpen.

Abraham Bibago formuleert een gelijkaardige onderbouwing. Hij doet verslag van een Christelijke geleerde die in aanwezigheid van Koning Juan II van Aragon, de vraag stelt waarom de Joden incarnatie verwerpen, wat een rationeel onmogelijk geloof is, als zij tezelfdertijd de Schepping goedkeuren, waarvan Aristoteles had aangetoond dat die ook onmogelijk is. Of men zou alles moeten verwerpen wat door de rede wordt ontkracht , of men zou alle godsdienstige doctrines, ongeacht hoe schijnbaar irrationeel zij zijn, moeten aanvaarden. Bibago antwoordt door in eerste aanleg te ontkennen dat Aristoteles had aangetoond dat de Schepping onmogelijk is. Zich baserend op Maimonides, stelt Bibago dat de Schepping rationeel mogelijk is. Bibago gaat dan verder: Als wij de eerste onmogelijkheid [incarnatie] moesten geloven, zouden wij een onvolmaaktheid aan de goddelijke natuur toeschrijven, maar [een geloof binnen] de tweede onmogelijkheid [Schepping] schrijft perfectie aan de goddelijke natuur toe. Als wij moesten zeggen dat God, moge Hij geprezen worden, beteugeld werd, tot vlees werd, vermoord werd en stierf, is dit een onvolmaaktheid in de goddelijke natuur. Derhalve verwierp Bibago incarnatie.

Voorgaand basisargument kan tot twee syllogismes worden teruggebracht. Het eerste: (*A*) God kan niet het logisch gezien onmogelijke doen ; (*B*) God Die Zichzelf onvolmaakt maakt is logisch gezien onmogelijk; ergo (*C*) God kan Zichzelf niet onmogelijk maken. De majeurpremisse, God kan het logisch gezien onmogelijke niet doen , is een algemeen aanvaard principe dat hiervoor is besproken, dehet argument overlatend , natuurlijk als wat logisch gezien onmogelijk is. De mineurpremisse, God Die Zichzelf onvolmaakt maakt is logisch gezien onmogelijk, volgt op een algemeen aanvaarde, namelijk God is noodzakelijkerwijs perfect. De conclusie God kan logisch gezien onmogelijke niet doen niet, is de duidelijke gevolgtrekking uit deze premisse.
Het tweede syllogisme is dit: (*A*) God kan Zichzelf niet onvolmaakt maken (de conclusie uit het eerste syllogisme); (*B*) incarnatie, is voor God een onvolmaaktheid; ergo (*C*) God kan niet incarneren.
De conlusie, God kan niet incarneren, volgt logisch gezien op de daarbijbehorende premisses. Veronderstellend dat alle premisses waar zijn; aanvaardt iemand die gelooft dat God Zichzelf gencarneerd heeft een logisch gezien onmogelijke doctrine. Aldus onderbouwen Joodse polemisten dat incarnatie geen natuurlijke onmogelijkheid is maar een onlogische.

Vertaald door  uit _Averroistic Trends in Jewish-Christian Polemics in the Late Middle Ages,_ Daniel J. Lasker, Philadelphia 1965.

----------


## ronald

> _Geplaatst door Charlus_ 
> [B]*Het Jodendom ziet voor zichzelf Jezus niet aks de Mashiach. De uitleg wie en wat de Mashiach is en doet verschilt. Dat wil niet zeggen dat Het Jodendom Jezus niet ziet als een grrot persoon voor Christenen. 
> Het Jodendom heeft heel duidelijke kennis over wat een profeet is en hoe zijn woorden gewogen moeten worden. Mahammed wordt voor het Jodendom niet erkend als profeet. Niet dat het Jodendom geen niet-joodse profeten zou kennen. Lees de Tenach erop na. Niet dat het Jodendom Mohammed voor Moslims als grote leraar zou erkennen. En Jezus en Mohammed worden als grote personen gezien die het monotheisme hebben helpen te verspreiden. Jij doet nu voorkomen dat het Jodendom strijd voert om deze punten of dat het Christendom en de Islam ook zo doet. Je kijkt misschien naar wat uitgesproken meningen maar in essentie hebben wij er geen probleem mee. Wel geldt vor ons ons Jodendom en voor de andere zijn geloof. Dat heet universalistisch denken. 
> (groot lettertype van mij)
> Bedankt voor de toelichting. Ik doe niet voorkomen alsof de drie religies strijd zouden voeren, maar stel alleen dat ze niet tegelijkertijd de enige religieuze waarheid kunnen omvatten. Drie monothestisch wereldreligies met onderling strijdige godsbeelden: wel/geen zoon, wel/geen drie-eenheid, wel/niet Mohammed als de laatste profeet van zijn boodschap. Hoe kan een god met zoon nu dezelfde zijn als n zonder? 
> Jouw variant van universalistisch denken houdt dientengevolge in: aanvaarding van onmogelijk tot overeenstemming te brengen tegenstrijdigheden. Eerder een vorm van niet-denken.*




Maar wat is de essentie van die religieuze waarheid dan? Het Gdsbeeld? Uiteindelijk gaat het om de Schepper Gds die alle drie erkennen.
In de kabbala wordt vaak over "drie eenheden gesproken: chochme, bina en da'at en verder: chesed , gewoera en tiferet, ander maal: netzach, hod en yesod. Ook over "vader" en "zoon". Uit Job heb ik zo'n idee gemeld. Kortom, je zou vanuit het Jodendom diverse kanten kunnen op gaan. Strijdpunt blijft natuurlijk de Messiaanse vervulling. 
Met betrekking tot Mohammed is het wat simpeler omdat het monotheisme van de Islam overeenstemt met dat van het Jodendom. Ik weet niet in hoeverre de Islam zoiets heeft als de leer van de kabbala waar de nheid van Gd uiteen wordt gezet. G heeft zo lezen we in Tenach niet-joodse profeten naar volkeren gezonden. In de historie en in de geschiedenis van het monotheisme heeft de Islam veel invloed gehad. Maar is er een strijdpunt over de Scheppper Gds? Met de essentie van alle drie? Ook niet. Zo "onmogelijk" zijn de verschillen niet. Universalistisch denken is dat elk monotheistisch geloof, ook het Noachiedische, wegen zijn van diverse groepen mensen die op hun eigen wijze en traditie uiting geven aan het geloof en dat er verschillende personen een leiderstaak in hebben vind ik juist logisch.

----------


## ronald

> _Geplaatst door Thermopylae_ 
> *Uiteraard zie ik het verschil tussen het bovennatuurlijke  God  en tastbare, materiele zaken die de mens kan bestuderen.
> Dat Torageleerden niet dagelijks bekijken of alles klopt hetgeen uit wetenschappelijke werken naar voren komt, kan ik mij ook geheel voorstellen.
> 
> Je schrijft verder:
> 
> Aan de ene kant vertrouwt zij op de wetenschap want het gaat over chochma van kennis over de materie 
> 
> Dat is dus precies wat ik steeds schrijf. Wetenschappelijke bevindingen worden geaccepteerd, overgenomen, alleen niet, als deze bevindingen strijdig zijn met de Tora. 
> ...



Dat weet ik dat je dat schrijft. Maar omdat paleontologische kennis ook over materie gaat wil niet automatisch zeggen dat ET mede geaccepteerd moet worden. Hier is dus een strijdpunt: dat de ET paleontologische kennis meeneemt ter ondersteuning van haar hypothese van de evolutie van de soorten. Over oorsprong heeft de ET het niet meer. 
Ik schreef juist dat vanuit de mededeling in de Midrash dat Gd eerdere werelden heeft geschapen voor deze het tijdslimiet verplaatst. Eventueel ook de samenstelling van gesteenten. Deze wereld is 6000 jaar oud. Maar mag je de bevindingen van de paleontologie transporteren op de evolutie van de diverse soorten? 
Aan de andere kant kun je ook redeneren dat gesteenten "oud" zijn geschapen zoals de bomen met al haar jaarringen zijn geschapen. Waren de bomen tijdens de schepping zovele jaren oud of waren ze als zoveel jaren oud zijnde geschapen. Dat is een andere optie.
Nu ga je weer de twee verschillende disciplines met elkaar vergelijken. Wat wil je hiermee? De ET bewijst helemaal niet exact. De methoden brengen alleen maar speculaties op. Dit is niet een ontwijken dit is wetenschappelijk dubbel onmogelijk. De empirische wetenschap zelf keurt de ET af. Niet de Tora. De probleemgevallen als Schepping en Schepper daargelaten.
De vergelijkingen vanuit de embryologie vind ik ook fantasievol. Embryologie gaat over de ontwikkeling van het embrio. Om dan vervolgens allerlei andere blauwdrukken op elkaar te leggen en naar de grootste gemene deler te zoeken is zeer geforceerd. Hoezo wat Genesis stelt niet juist is? Op grond van welke theorieen? De suggestieve? Het is toch onzinnig daarmee door te gaan. Het blijven twee verschillende disciplines waar verzoening niet op zijn plaats is en dus ook niet de verschillen tussen de twee disciplines.

----------


## Snowwhite

Hoi Maarten,

Ik heb helaas morgen weinig tijd. Maar even snel over de erfzonde, waar wij moslims niet in geloven.
Moslims geloven dat God die meest Barmhartige en meest Genadevol is, alle mensen vergeeft die God oprecht en in berouw om vergiffenis vragen, zonder dat het voor God nodig is om een mensenoffer te verlangen. Zo is ook de profeet Adam vergeven door God, omdat
God Genadevol is.

Toen nam Adam van zijn Heer woorden in ontvangst en Hij wendde zich genadig tot hem; Hij is de genadegever, de barmhartige.
(Soera Al-Baqara, 2:37)

Zeg: ,,O, Mijn dienaren, die buitensporig zijn tegenover zichzelf. Wanhoopt niet aan de Genade van Allah. Waarlijk! Allah vergeeft alle zonden. Voorwaar! Hij is de Vergevingsgezinde, de Meest Barmhartige. 
[Surah az-Zoemar: 53] 

Iedere baby wordt onschuldig geboren en ieder individu is verantwoordelijk voor zijn eigen daden. Er is dus geen erfzonde in de islam.

Moge Allah SWT mij vergeven voor mijn fouten. Amien

Groetjes

----------


## Rourchid

> _Geplaatst door Snowwhite_
> *
> Toen nam Adam van zijn Heer woorden in ontvangst en Hij wendde zich genadig tot hem; Hij is de genadegever, de barmhartige.
> (Soera Al-Baqara, 2:37)
> *


Na Adam zijn zonden te hebben te vergeven, zegt Allah SWT tegen de mens : . . .Indien dan van Mij rechte leiding tot u zal komen, wie dan Mijn leiding volgen, voor hen is er geen vrees noch zullen zij bedroefd zijn. (_Soerat_ 2:38)



> _Geplaatst door Snowwhite_
> *
> Iedere baby wordt onschuldig geboren en ieder individu is verantwoordelijk voor zijn eigen daden. Er is dus geen erfzonde in de islam.
> *


De misstap in het Paradijs heet de _zondeval_ en is van een geheel andere orde dan de Christelijk-dogmatische leerstelligheid van de _erfzonde_.

----------


## Thermopylae

> _Geplaatst door ronald_ 
> *Dat weet ik dat je dat schrijft. Maar omdat paleontologische kennis ook over materie gaat wil niet automatisch zeggen dat ET mede geaccepteerd moet worden. Hier is dus een strijdpunt: dat de ET paleontologische kennis meeneemt ter ondersteuning van haar hypothese van de evolutie van de soorten. Over oorsprong heeft de ET het niet meer. 
> Ik schreef juist dat vanuit de mededeling in de Midrash dat Gd eerdere werelden heeft geschapen voor deze het tijdslimiet verplaatst. Eventueel ook de samenstelling van gesteenten. Deze wereld is 6000 jaar oud. Maar mag je de bevindingen van de paleontologie transporteren op de evolutie van de diverse soorten? 
> Aan de andere kant kun je ook redeneren dat gesteenten "oud" zijn geschapen zoals de bomen met al haar jaarringen zijn geschapen. Waren de bomen tijdens de schepping zovele jaren oud of waren ze als zoveel jaren oud zijnde geschapen. Dat is een andere optie.
> Nu ga je weer de twee verschillende disciplines met elkaar vergelijken. Wat wil je hiermee? De ET bewijst helemaal niet exact. De methoden brengen alleen maar speculaties op. Dit is niet een ontwijken dit is wetenschappelijk dubbel onmogelijk. De empirische wetenschap zelf keurt de ET af. Niet de Tora. De probleemgevallen als Schepping en Schepper daargelaten.
> De vergelijkingen vanuit de embryologie vind ik ook fantasievol. Embryologie gaat over de ontwikkeling van het embrio. Om dan vervolgens allerlei andere blauwdrukken op elkaar te leggen en naar de grootste gemene deler te zoeken is zeer geforceerd. Hoezo wat Genesis stelt niet juist is? Op grond van welke theorieen? De suggestieve? Het is toch onzinnig daarmee door te gaan. Het blijven twee verschillende disciplines waar verzoening niet op zijn plaats is en dus ook niet de verschillen tussen de twee disciplines.*


Je schrijft steeds, dat wetenschap natuurlijk alleen serieus genomen kan worden, als er sprake is van empirische wetenschap. Daarom moeten die oudheidsmetingen van het heelal en paleontologische vondsten, de prullenbak in, deze hebben volgens jou geen waarde.
Echter, paleontologie is ook empirische wetenschap, immers zoveel mensen hebben op zoveel plaatsen in de wereld de bodem onderzocht, en hebben hetzelfde aangetroffen. In de oudste aardlagen, in tijd het verst van ons af, worden overblijfselen van de meest primitieve organismes aangetroffen. Bovendien zijn nog nooit in een aardlaag door elkaar resten gevonden van hele primitieve en hele geavanceerde organismes gevonden! Waarom zou het strijdig zijn  en met wat?  dat de evolutiebiologen wijzen op wetenschappelijke bevindingen uit andere disciplines, die bewijzen hetgeen de ET aangeeft? 
Maar niet alleen de paleontologie. Ook de biochemie geeft aan, dat er duidelijk bewijzen zijn, op basis van eiwitten en DNA, dat er sprake is van een duidelijke verwantschap tussen allerlei verschillende organismes! Dus ook vanuit deze hele andere wetenschappelijke discipline wordt de ET ondersteund! Zie ook de embryologie. Het menselijke embryo heeft nog de aanzet tot kieuwbogen zoals de vissen die hebben en een staartbeentje, terwijl de mens geen kieuwen of staart heeft!
Kun jij enige redelijke verklaring geven, waarom het menselijk embryo nog in aanleg deze zaken hebben, anders dan dat de mens heel lang geleden via evolutie uit vissen en landdieren met staarten zijn voorgekomen?

De ET beperkt zich inderdaad tot het verklaren van de ontwikkeling van het leven, en die verklaring is strijdig met de Genesis, geen schepping in een aantal dagen van alle dieren en de mens zoals wij die kennen, maar een evolutie vanuit zeer eenvoudige eencellige organismes.
En die leer wordt dus ondersteund door bevindingen uit een aantal ander takken van de wetenschap.

Dan voer je de Midrash op. Het gaat daarbij slechts om interpretaties door mensen van Gods woord, in de Tora. 

Je schrijft:

De empirische wetenschap zelf keurt de ET af.

Werkelijk? Waar kan ik lezen, dat DE empirische wetenschap de ET afkeurt? Bij mijn weten wordt de ET door heel veel wetenschappers geaccepteerd. Natuurlijk zullen er altijd wetenschappers zijn, die het er niet mee eens zijn, waarschijnlijk ook de nodige religieuze wetenschappers. Maar dat is nog heel iets anders dan DE wetenschap.

Je schrijft:

De vergelijkingen vanuit de embryologie vind ik ook fantasievol. Embryologie gaat over de ontwikkeling van het embrio.

Fantasievol? Inderdaad gaat het over de ontwikkeling van het embryo. Maar als wordt vastgesteld, dat er een moment is dat het menselijk embryo de aanzet van kieuwpoorten heeft, is het dan werkelijk zo fantasievol om te denken, een vis heeft kieuwpoorten, dus zou de mens niet (mede) uit de vis zijn voortkomen? 

Je schrijft:

Hoezo wat Genesis stelt niet juist is? Op grond van welke theorieen? De suggestieve? Het is toch onzinnig daarmee door te gaan. Het blijven 
twee verschillende disciplines waar verzoening niet op zijn plaats is en dus ook niet de verschillen tussen de twee disciplines.

Dat heb ik inmiddels al drie keer aangegeven. Maar het valt op, dat je ook nu weer geen antwoord geeft op volkomen logische en concrete vragen in dat kader.

Ik geef ze nog maar eens: 

Ik heb Genesis 1:21 genoemd, op de 5e dag schept God de zeebewoners en de vogels die aan het zwerk vliegen. Aangetoond is, dat op het moment in de zeen de eerste organismes zich deden gelden, de vogels nog in geen velden of wegen te bekennen waren. 
Ik heb ook duidelijk gezegd, laat de oudheidsdatering even voor wat hij is, maar hoe verklaar je, dat in de aardlagen het verst van ons af, de meest primitieve organismes werden aangetroffen, terwijl in de aardlagen het dichts bij ons de meest geavanceerde organismes werden aangetroffen?! Hoe verklaar je het, dat in de lagen waar de meest primitieve organismes werden gevonden, geen organismes werden gevonden die veel geavanceerder waren?!
Deze bewijzen, onderbouwen exact hetgeen de ET beweert, eerst kwamen hele simpele organismes, en in de loop van een enorme tijdspanne zijn deze organismes steeds ingewikkelder geworden. Hoe verklaar je, dat in al die hele diepe lagen, geen resten van de hedendaagse mens zijn gevonden, maar pas op het laatst? Hoe verklaar je, dat er een lange ketting van vondsten is gedaan van resten van mensachtige, die resulteerden in de hedendaagse mens? Hoe verklaar je dat allemaal, als God in 6 dagen de aarde met alles erop en eraan heeft geschapen? Daar geef je nog steeds geen antwoord op.
Waarom durf je geen antwoord op deze vragen te geven?
Waarom geef je geen antwoord op mijn vraag, kun je een andere logische verklaring geven van het feit dat het menselijk embryo de aanzet heeft van kieuwpoorten en staartbeen, terwijl mensen geen kieuwen en staart hebben, anders dan dat dit bewijst, dat vissen en dieren met een staart voorouders van ons zijn geweest?
Je eindigt weer met te stellen, dat er sprake is van twee verschillende disciplines, de wetenschap en de Tor, die gaat over het bovennatuurlijke.
Dat klopt natuurlijk, maar mogen we dan niet afgaan op Gods woord? Genesis bijvoorbeeld?
Je schreef zelf dat je alles dat in de Tora staat gelooft als zijnde de absolute waarheid.
Je gelooft b.v. dat Eva uit een rib van Adam is geboren, dat Eva door de slang is verleidt, want het staat in de Tora. Als in de Tora staat, dat God in de 5e en 6e dag alle dieren en mensen heeft geschapen, dan is dat toch ook waar? Als uit wetenschappelijk onderzoek blijkt, dat dit niet klopt, dan kan de conclusie toch niet anders zijn, dan dat het gestelde in de Tora in casu Genesis niet klopt?

----------


## DieSter

Waarom ik in ALLAH geloof? simpel,

Als ik toch angst heb, en ieder mens heeft dat, plaats ik het liever in de schepper ervan die Alle macht heeft en dus bepaalt wat er gebeurt.

En als ik toch liefde ken, plaats ik dat beetje wat ik heb liever in Hem die Eeuwig is dan in iets wat tijdelijk bestaat, zo zal mijn hart hopelijk nooit breken doordat het object van liefde tot een eind komt, of weg gaat, of sterft, of kapot gaat.

En als ik toch hoop heb, dan plaats ik dat liever in Hem die nooit faalt
.

----------


## Charlus

> _Geplaatst door ronald_ 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Geplaatst door Charlus_ 
> <...>Ik doe niet voorkomen alsof de drie religies strijd zouden voeren, maar stel alleen dat ze niet tegelijkertijd de enige religieuze waarheid kunnen omvatten. Drie monothestisch wereldreligies met onderling strijdige godsbeelden: wel/geen zoon, wel/geen drie-eenheid, wel/niet Mohammed als de laatste profeet van zijn boodschap. Hoe kan een god met zoon nu dezelfde zijn als n zonder?
> Jouw variant van universalistisch denken houdt dientengevolge in: aanvaarding van onmogelijk tot overeenstemming te brengen tegenstrijdigheden. Eerder een vorm van niet-denken.
> 
> ...


De essentie? Het godsbeeld en de heilsleer lijken me goed om mee te beginnen. 
Christendom: 
God heeft een zoon en is gelijk aan een drie-eenheid. Alleen via de zoon kan de mens tot god komen. Andere godsbeelden en heilsleren zijn niet aan de orde. God heeft nooit tot de mens gesproken via ene profeet Mohammed. 
Islam: 
God heeft geen zoon en is geen drie-eenheid in de Christelijke opvatting. Alleen door de profeet Mohammed kan de mens tot god komen. De overige religies van het boek kunnen volstaan met hun eigen godsbeelden en heilsleren. Andere godsbeelden en heilsleren zijn niet aan de orde.
Jodendom:
God heeft geen zoon en is geen drie-eenheid in de Christelijke opvatting. Alleen door navolging van de regels uit het oude testament kan de mens tot god komen (ik kijk nu even vragend naar jou). Andere godsbeelden en heilsleren zijn niet aan de orde. God heeft nooit tot de mens gesproken via ene profeet Mohammed.
(einde opsomming)
Slechts n van de drie kan Waar zijn, niet alledrie. De tegenstrijdigheden zijn veel te fundamenteel om geworpen te kunnen worden op verschillende tradities en leiderstaken, zoals jij dat doet in je reaktie. Ze zijn onmogelijk. Drie qua godsbeeld en heilsleer onverenigbare religies. Een legitieme vraag is, waarom iemand specifiek voor n van drie kiest. Je kunt mi. nog het beste opteren voor Joden- of Christendom, aangezien die volgens de Islam ook ok. zijn. De Islam is hoe dan ook een ongelukkige keus, want fout volgens het Joodse n Christelijke geloof.

----------


## Charlus

> _Geplaatst door Thermopylae_ 
> *<...>Je (=Ronald) schrijft:
> 
> De empirische wetenschap zelf keurt de ET af.
> 
> Werkelijk? Waar kan ik lezen, dat DE empirische wetenschap de ET afkeurt? Bij mijn weten wordt de ET door heel veel wetenschappers geaccepteerd. Natuurlijk zullen er altijd wetenschappers zijn, die het er niet mee eens zijn, waarschijnlijk ook de nodige religieuze wetenschappers. Maar dat is nog heel iets anders dan DE wetenschap.<...>*


Ja, ik vroeg mij ook al af wie of wat Ronald hier precies bedoelt met "de empirische wetenschap". Waarschijnlijk empirische wetenschap zoals gedefinierd en gepraktiseerd door Ronald. De anderen weten van toeten noch blazen.

----------


## Rourchid

> _Geplaatst door ronald_
> *
> Ik weet niet in hoeverre de Islam zoiets heeft als de leer van de kabbala waar de nheid van Gd uiteen wordt gezet.
> *


Studies over _at-tawhid_ (Zijn eenheid) behoren, met studies over Zijn namen en attributen, de Engelen, de Profeten, de Boeken, het Oordeel en het Lot, tot het domein van de _ilm al-aqida_ (=credo). 
En uit de debatten die hierover gevoerd zijn is de _ilm al-kalam_ ontstaan.
Studies betreffende mystiek en de etappes die verband houden met de intieme weg naar Allah SWT behoren tot het domein van _at-tassawuf_ (=verlichting).

Omdat de _Chochmat ha Kabbala_ ook het gegeven psychospiritualiteit incorporeert, worden Kabbalisten door buitenstaanders vaak eendimensionaal geportretteerd als mystici met een hang naar het supranaturalistische en dat is niet in overeenstemming met de realiteit.
Op zich corresponderen de vijf niveaus*** van de ziel met de vijf - in plaats van drie dagelijkse - verplichte gebeden op Jom Kippoer (=Grote Verzoendag). Het vertrekpunt van een Kabbala-studie is dus het tot inkeer komen, de onthechting van het materile etc. teneinde het inzicht te vergroten in de Eenheid van Zijn schepping.

*** = de lichamelijke ziel ( _nefesj_ ), de geestelijke ziel ( _roeach_ ), de Gddelijke ziel (_ nesjama_ ), de bron van het leven ( _chaja_ ) en de eenwording van de ziel met Gd ( _ jechida_ ).

----------


## maartenn100

Enfin, wat ik dan weer vooral wilde zeggen, was dat religies vertrekken vanuit een mensbeeld, waar de mens wordt gezien als _'in te perken met geboden, verboden en rituelen met al dan niet een ingebeelde beloning of straf in het vooruitzicht'_.

Een religie ziet mensen dus eerder als _navolgers_ die zich dienen te _onderwerpen_ aan een leer.

Het humanisme ziet mensen eerder als verantwoordelijke vrije individuen, die op basis van hun rede verantwoorde keuzes kunnen maken. Zelfbeslissende mensen, die zelf zin aan het bestaan kunnen geven, zonder dit op gezag te moeten doen uit schrik voor straf (ev. na dit leven) of enkel omwille van beloning (op de dag van het Laatste Oordeel).

Humanisten doen iets omdat ze daar uit zichzelf de voordelen van inzien in de wereld. Niet omdat een straffende God toekijkt.
Want eens de controle er niet meer zou zijn, zou volgens de vooronderstelling van religies, de mens tot zonde vervallen.

Terwijl het humanisme ervan uitgaat dat mensen na een gedegen opvoeding en goede omkadering, in staat zijn uit zichzelf goed te doen, zonder dat iemand hen dient te gebieden.

Mensen zijn van nature creatief, moeten zich volledig kunnen uiten (vrije mening, vrije expressie, vrij geloof) zonder gewelddadigheid of agressie. 
Zonder onderwerping, straf, boete, slaafse navolging, enz... Mensen mogen dus vrij denken en doen, en die vrijheid gaat tot daar waar het de vrijheid van de ander beperkt. En dit steeds vanuit respect voor de menselijke waardigheid van de ander en vanuit verantwoordelijkheid.

Dat is het dus het grote verschil: vrije verantwoordelijke mensen, die eigen zinvolle keuzes maken.
Tegenover mensen, die zich onderwerpen aan een leer, en schrik voor een Dag des Oordeels (en niet uit zichzelf) goed doen en kwaad vermijden. Ze doen iets omdat 'het moet', niet vanuit een vrije keuze vanuit een eigen verantwoordelijkheidsgevoel.

Daarom denk ik dat het humanisme heilzaam is en bevrijdend is en bevorderlijk voor de zelfontwikkeling van de hele mensheid. 
Wat niet wil zeggen dat de literatuur, de pozie en de symboliek die spreekt uit sommige van deze overgeleverde teksten, geen inspiratie kunnen betekenen of levenswijsheid kunnen meegeven.

----------


## Charlus

> _Geplaatst door Rourchid_ 
> *<...>Omdat de Chochmat ha Kabbala ook het gegeven psychospiritualiteit incorporeert, worden Kabbalisten door buitenstaanders vaak eendimensionaal geportretteerd als mystici met een hang naar het supranaturalistische en dat is niet in overeenstemming met de realiteit.<...>*


Dat hoor je inderdaad wel meer. Toevallig heb ik eergisteren nog mijn buurman terechtgewezen op dit punt.

----------


## maartenn100

> _Geplaatst door Snowwhite_ 
> *Hoi Maarten,
> 
> Ik heb helaas morgen weinig tijd. Maar even snel over de erfzonde, waar wij moslims niet in geloven.
> Moslims geloven dat God die meest Barmhartige en meest Genadevol is, alle mensen vergeeft die God oprecht en in berouw om vergiffenis vragen, zonder dat het voor God nodig is om een mensenoffer te verlangen. Zo is ook de profeet Adam vergeven door God, omdat
> God Genadevol is.
> 
> Toen nam Adam van zijn Heer woorden in ontvangst en Hij wendde zich genadig tot hem; Hij is de genadegever, de barmhartige.
> (Soera Al-Baqara, 2:37)
> ...


Wel, in die zin sluit de Islam inderdaad beter aan bij het humanistisch idee, dat de mens zelfverantwoordelijk is, en niet vooraf beladen is met zonde. En vrijheid is nodig om verantwoordelijk te kunnen zijn.

Wat volgens mij interessant is, is om samen te zoeken naar een algemeen abstract multicultureel verhaal, waarin iedereen zich in kan erkennen, en waarin mensen vrij zijn concreet invulling te geven in hoe ze waardevol met zichzelf, de wereld en het spirituele (God) omgaan.
Zodat elke cultuur die hier in Europa met andere subculturen samenkomt, zich ook erkent in dat grotere kader, en dus een nieuw algemeen jargon onstaat, waaraan iedereen zijn eigen beleving aan kan ophangen. Een soort universele taal, ipv de dominantie van n subcultuur. (christendom, jodendom, boeddhisme, islam,...)

----------


## Thermopylae

@Ronald.

Helaas zijn er flink wat reacties verloren gegaan. Ik gaf in mijn verdwenen laatste reactie aan, dat ik had geschreven, de datering geheel los te laten, en legde je een aantal vragen voor, waarbij datering geen enkele rol speelt.
Helaas trok je ook in je laatste reactie dat rookgordijn op, door toch weer te beginnen over alle wetenschappelijke zaken rond datering, om je daar achter te verschuilen, i.p.v. mijn vragen te beantwoorden.

Nog maar eens proberen.

1. Stratigrafie. In de 18e eeuw, kwamen archeologen al tot de bevinding, dat in de loop der tijden is de bodem opgebouwd uit horizontale lagen, waarbij de diepst liggende lagen het vroegst zijn ontstaan
Paleontologen, ontdekten, dat in de diepst liggende aardlagen, de resten werden gevonden van de meest primitieve eencellige organismes. Des te dichter de aardlaag bij ons is - dus recenter, jonger - des te ingewikkelder, geavanceerder zijn de organismes waarvan men de resten heeft gevonden!
Met in de meest recente aardlagen, de resten van het tot nu toe meest geavanceerde organisme; de mens!

Ben je met mij eens, dat deze bevindingen een bewijs is voor de ET? Immers de ET stelt, dat alles is begonnen met zeer primitieve eencellige organismes, die in de loop der vele eeuwen zijn gevolueerd, tot het kroonstuk tot nu toe, de mens.

2. Paleontologische vondsten tonen aan, dat men in bepaalde aardlagen, nooit resten heeft gevonden van zeer primitieve en zeer geavanceerde organismes naastelkaar/doorelkaar.

Ben je het met mij eens, dat deze bevinding een bewijs voor de ET is? Immers de ET stelt, dat er sprake is geweest van evolutie van organismes, dus van zeer eenvoudig tot zeer gecompliceerd. Dat stemt dus precies overeen met de ET. 
eenvoudige en gecompliceerde organismes hebben niet gezamenlijk geleefd, dus worden er ook geen resten gevonden in de zelfde aardlagen dus tijden.
Overigens als Genesis gelijk had, en alle mensen en dieren in slechts twee dagen geschapen zouden zijn, in de vorm die wij nu kennen, dan zou men wel, resten van alle dieren zoals wij die nu kennen, door elkaar hebben moeten vinden! Want deze dieren hadden dan geleefd in precies de zelfde tijd!

3. Biochemische onderzoeken hebben aangetoond - aan de hand van vergelijkingen van eiwitten en DNA - dat veel dieren aan elkaar verwant zijn, ook al lijkt dat op het eerste gezicht niet zo.

Ben je het met mij eens, dat deze bevinding, een bewijs is voor de ET?
Immers, het steunt de gedachte, dat alle organismes zoals wij die thans kennen, zijn voorgekomen door evolutie, uit die eerste zeer eenvoudige eencellige in de zeen. Overigens is ook de mens weer nauw verwant aan de mensapen.

4. Embryologen hebben vastgesteld, dat het menselijk embryo de aanzet heeft van kieuwpoorten, zoals vissen die hebben. Ook heeft de mens nog een staartbeentje.

Ben je het met mij eens, dat deze bevinding een bewijs is voor de ET? Immers, de ET stelt dat er een evolutie is geweest van simpele eencellige via vissen naar landdieren naar mens! 
Kenmerken van vissen en dieren met staarten, wordt derhalve bij de mens nog steeds gevonden, ook al hebben we deze totaal niet meer nodig!

Zoals ik al stelde Genesis 1:21 spreekt over het scheppen tegelijkertijd van de organismes in zee, alsmede de vogels die aan de hemelen vlogen.
Het blijkt echter uit paleontologische vondsten, dat de vogels aanzienlijk later zijn ontstaan, gevolueerd uit de dino's. En nogmaals de tijd die dit nodig had speelt hierbij geen enkele rol voor deze discussie, net zoals dateringen.
Bovendien blijkt uit paleontologische vondsten, dat er geen sprake is geweest van het scheppen van alle mensen en dieren zoals wij die nu kennen, in twee dagen tijd.

De conclusies die je uit punten 1 t/m 4 kunt, nee moet trekken, dat de ET nadrukkelijk wordt gesteund door een viertal geheel andere wetenschappen, lijkt mij evident, voor een ieder die hier objectief naar wil kijken.
Ik zou het op prijsstellen, mocht je het er niet mee eens zijn, als je verklaringen wilt geven voor de gegeven bevindingen, anders dan dat zij precies aantonen, hetgeen de ET stelt. 

________________________________________

----------


## ronald

> @Ronald.
> 
> Helaas zijn er flink wat reacties verloren gegaan. Ik gaf in mijn verdwenen laatste reactie aan, dat ik had geschreven, de datering geheel los te laten, en legde je een aantal vragen voor, waarbij datering geen enkele rol speelt.
> Helaas trok je ook in je laatste reactie dat rookgordijn op, door toch weer te beginnen over alle wetenschappelijke zaken rond datering, om je daar achter te verschuilen, i.p.v. mijn vragen te beantwoorden.
> 
> Nog maar eens proberen.
> 
> 1. Stratigrafie. In de 18e eeuw, kwamen archeologen al tot de bevinding, dat in de loop der tijden is de bodem opgebouwd uit horizontale lagen, waarbij de diepst liggende lagen het vroegst zijn ontstaan
> Paleontologen, ontdekten, dat in de diepst liggende aardlagen, de resten werden gevonden van de meest primitieve eencellige organismes. Des te dichter de aardlaag bij ons is - dus recenter, jonger - des te ingewikkelder, geavanceerder zijn de organismes waarvan men de resten heeft gevonden!
> ...





Er is inderdaad, op zijn minst n, post verloren door deze site-vernieuwing maar ik ga niet alles herhalen ook niet omdat ik antwoorden niet save. De strekking van die post was een overzicht van de diverse wetenschappen, wetenschappelijk onderzoek en hun methoden. 
Ook heb ik de diverse dateringsmethoden opgesomd met de aanduiding dat de methoden op zich kloppend kunnen zijn net zoals je een theorie kunt ontvouwen op basis van bepaalde variabelen binnen de kennende reeks. Je kunt met behulp van deze uitkomsten een bepaalde "terugrekening" maken zodat je binnen die theorie uitspraken over leeftijd en geologische opbouw kunt doen. Het feit blijf wel dat metingen zijn gedaan in het hier en nu, volgens de condities die hier nu gelden. Een empirische zekerheid is niet te geven vanwege de beperkingen die tijd eenmaal met zich meebrengt. De empirische wetenschappen proberen de gebeurtenissen in de wereld waarin wij leven te onderzoeken, beschrijven, verklaren en voorspellen. Hun uitspraken moeten daarom gecontroleerd worden aan de hand van de feiten van onze ervaring, en zijn alleen aanvaardbaar als ze op de juiste manier gestaafd worden door empirische gegevens. Die gegevens worden op vele verschillende manieren gekregen: door experimenten, door systematisch observeren, door mondelinge of schriftelijke enquetes, door psychologische of klinische tests, door zorgvuldig bestuderen van documenten, inscripties, munten, archeologische overblijfselen enz. Deze afhankelijkheid van empirische gegevens onderscheidt de empirische wetenschappen van de niet-empirische wetenschappen van de logica en zuivere wiskunde essentieel is, waarvan de voorstellen bewezen worden zonder dat verwijzing naar empirische bevindingen. 
Je brengt nu een aantal onderzoeken die ik ook zou hebben kunnen plaatsen. Tot nu toe zijn er geen tegenstrijdigheden met wat de Tora stelt en dat wordt vaal niet eens gelezen. Een beetje domme opmerkingen van deez of geen die denken te weten wat de Tora is en zegt baseren hun uitspraken natuurlijk op onwetendheid. In die zin handelen zij net zoals zij hun tegenstanders verwijten. En geen basis vanuit de gehele empirische wetenschap en geen basis vanuit de Tora. Dat ook nog eens dat ik wel tig keer kan roepen dat er tussen de twee disciplines geen verzoening is aan te brengen. Dat deze "geldend" zouden moeten zijn voor de Evolutie Theorie vind ik een stap te ver omdat de Evolutie Theorie duidelijk iets anders zeggen. Er mist zoveel informatie om uitspraken en conclussies te kunnen doen en maken over evolutie der organismen, soorten vanuit een oervorm. Er zijn genoeg vragen op de ET die erop wijzen dat zij het niet hard kan maken om haar theorie ook op basis van de theorieen en onderzoeken die je hier noemt, als empirisch te verkopen. Juist omdat je zelf vindt dat het "objectief" moet zijn, maar wat in wezen betekent objectief?
Het meningsverschil zit maar in twee punten: De Schepper en het geschapene. Als "men" toch al niet in een Schepper gelooft waarom al die moeite? Aan de andere kant bemoeit de Tora zich helemaal niet met wetenschap juist omdat het een andere discipline is. De verschillen in opvattingen over de tot standkoming van de wereld en de soorten blijft natuurlijk. 
Ik zie de ET als een theorie die mensen een bepaalde zekerheid geven over hoe de wereld tot stand is gekomen. Heden ten dage wordt het meer een wapend gebruikt om daarmee aan te tonen dat "de Bijbel", Gd, de Schepper onzin is. Iznogoodh is natuurlijk een toonbeeld van dommigheid in deze. Dan denkt met dat men met iets "nieuws" is gekomen, maar in wezen maakt men gebruik van argumenten die ook de generatie van Noach heeft gebruikt. Maar goed, door blokkeringen is men nooit tot die kennis gekomen.

Je komt weer terug op Genesis 1:21: "21 En hij schiep de grote zeemonsters en alle soorten levende wezens waarvan het water wemelt en krioelt, en ook alles wat vleugels heeft. En God zag dat het goed was.". Als jij uitgaat van de evolutie van de organismen en de Tora uitgaat van het scheppen van de soorten apart dan zie je dit als probleem. Maar wat is eigenlijk het probleem? De Schepper of de verschillende diersoorten die op dezelfde dag geschapen zijn? Je maakt hier ook de fout om de twee disciplines door elkaar te halen. Plus de beperkingen die ik hierboven noemde. Als je wetenschappelijk uit zou gaan van de Tora theorie met de aanvullingen van de Midrash en de Zohar want alleen de letterlijke Tora teksten zijn onvoldoende omdat de Schriftelijke Tora en de Mondelinge Tora n zijn, in hoeverre kun je er een wetenschappelijke theorie mee opbouwen?

----------


## Thermopylae

@ Ronald


Je schrijft:

Er mist zoveel informatie om uitspraken en conclussies te kunnen doen en maken over evolutie der organismen, soorten vanuit een oervorm. Er zijn genoeg vragen op de ET die erop wijzen dat zij het niet hard kan maken om haar theorie ook op basis van de theorieen en onderzoeken die je hier noemt, als empirisch te verkopen. Juist omdat je zelf vindt dat het "objectief" moet zijn, maar wat in wezen betekent objectief? 

Ik heb 4 bevindingen gegeven uit verschillende wetenschappelijke disciplines. Ook nu ga je daar niet op in, maar geeft een algemeen wetenschappelijk overzicht, waarom de ET volgens jou niet berust op empirische bewijzen.

Laten we eindelijk proberen, concreet te maken, waar jouw bezwaren tegen de ET zich nu precies tegen richten.

Empirische wetenschap is wetenschap die is gebaseerd op ervaring en/of proefondervindelijke uitkomsten.

In de diepste en oudste aardlagen, worden altijd de resten gevonden van de meest primitieve eencellige organismes. In de jongste aardlagen worden altijd de meer/meest geavanceerde resten van organismes gevonden.

Ben jij het eens met de uitspraak, dat op basis van empirische wetenschap is vastgesteld, dat in eerste aanleg, er sprake was van zeer primitieve organismes, die zijn gevolueerd tot meer/zeer geavanceerde organismes? Zo niet, waarom volgens jou niet?

Paleontologische vondsten tonen aan, dat men in bepaalde aardlagen, nooit resten heeft gevonden van zeer primitieve en zeer geavanceerde organismes naast elkaar/door elkaar.

Ben jij het eens met de uitspraak, dat op basis van empirische wetenschap hiermede is vastgesteld, alle leven op de aarde, niet (vrijwel) tegelijkertijd is geschapen, omdat in dat geval immers, in alle aardlagen hoe oud of jong ook, resten van zowel zeer primitieve als zeer geavanceerde organismes bij elkaar gevonden zouden moeten zijn? Zo niet, waarom volgens jou niet?

Biochemische onderzoeken hebben  aan de hand van vergelijkingen van eiwitten en DNA  aangetoond, dat veel dieren aan elkaar verwant zijn. Overigens is ook de mens zeer verwant aan mensapen.

Ben jij het eens met de uitspraak, dat op basis empirische wetenschap, de ET wordt gesteund, die immers stelt, dat organismes uit elkaar zijn voortgekomen, gevolueerd? Zo niet, waarom niet?


Embryologisch onderzoek heeft aangetoond, dat het menselijk embryo de aanzet laat zien van kieuwbogen. Ook heeft de mens nog een staartbeentje. 

Ben jij het eens met de uitspraak, dat op basis van empirische wetenschap is vastgesteld, dat in het menselijk embryo nog kenmerken zijn te vinden, van vissen, en dieren met een staart?
Zo niet, waarom niet?

Je schreef:

De empirische wetenschappen proberen de gebeurtenissen in de wereld waarin wij leven te onderzoeken, beschrijven, verklaren en voorspellen. Hun uitspraken moeten daarom gecontroleerd worden aan de hand van de feiten van onze ervaring, en zijn alleen aanvaardbaar als ze op de juiste manier gestaafd worden door empirische gegevens. 

Gecontroleerd aan de hand van de feiten van onze ervaring. Welnu, als jaar na jaar door een grote groep van verschillende wetenschappers over de gehele wereld de bevindingen als boven door mij genoemd in de praktijk worden vastgesteld, dan is er toch voldaan aan het vereiste door jou aangegeven?


Overigens schreef je ook dat DE empirische wetenschap de ET verwerpt. Ik vroeg je daarop, of je dat kunt aantonen. Gaarne alsnog antwoord op deze vraag. We hebben het dan natuurlijk niet over een paar individuele wetenschappers, die dat menen.

Je schreef:

Ik zie de ET als een theorie die mensen een bepaalde zekerheid geven over hoe de wereld tot stand is gekomen. Heden ten dage wordt het meer een wapend gebruikt om daarmee aan te tonen dat "de Bijbel", Gd, de Schepper onzin is.

Nee. De ET geeft niet aan, hoe de wereld tot stand is gekomen, zij geeft slechts een wetenschappelijke verklaring van de ontwikkeling van levende wezens, maar niet hoe het leven op zichzelf is ontstaan. 

Je schrijft:

Je brengt nu een aantal onderzoeken die ik ook zou hebben kunnen plaatsen. Tot nu toe zijn er geen tegenstrijdigheden met wat de Tora stelt en dat wordt vaal niet eens gelezen

De Tora stelt, dat God in twee dagen alle levende wezens op aarde heeft geschapen, in de staat zoals wij die kennen, De ET stelt dat het leven is begonnen met zeer primitieve eencellige organismes die door de vele eeuwen heen, zijn gevolueerd, tot het voorlopig hoogtepunt, de mens. Tussen beide zit natuurlijk een enorm verschil. 

Je schrijft:

Je komt weer terug op Genesis 1:21: "21 En hij schiep de grote zeemonsters en alle soorten levende wezens waarvan het water wemelt en krioelt, en ook alles wat vleugels heeft. En God zag dat het goed was.". Als jij uitgaat van de evolutie van de organismen en de Tora uitgaat van het scheppen van de soorten apart dan zie je dit als probleem. Maar wat is eigenlijk het probleem? De Schepper of de verschillende diersoorten die op dezelfde dag geschapen zijn? Je maakt hier ook de fout om de twee disciplines door elkaar te halen. Plus de beperkingen die ik hierboven noemde. Als je wetenschappelijk uit zou gaan van de Tora theorie met de aanvullingen van de Midrash en de Zohar want alleen de letterlijke Tora teksten zijn onvoldoende omdat de Schriftelijke Tora en de Mondelinge Tora n zijn, in hoeverre kun je er een wetenschappelijke theorie mee opbouwen? 


In de eerste plaats, is de ET juist of niet juist, geheel los van hetgeen heilige boeken op dat punt zeggen. 
In de tweede plaats is het feit, dat mensen wijzen op het verschil tussen het scheppingsverhaal en de wetenschappelijke feiten, helemaal niet zo bijzonder zoals je nu doet voorkomen.
Eeuwenlang hadden mensen b.v. het verhaal geloofd, dat de aarde het middelpunt van het heelal was, tot Copernicus aantoonde, dat dit beslist niet het geval was! Dat gaf toen ook al een gekrakeel, met de gelovigen, die daarvan niet wilde weten, omdat het afweek van het heilige boek.
Toch zal ieder weldenkend mens, in de opzicht de wetenschap volgen.
Maar nogmaals, het in n klap scheppen van alles dat leeft in de staat zoals we die nu kennen, en een evolutie door de vele eeuwen heen vanuit zeer primitieve eencellige organismes, staat nu eenmaal haaks op elkaar, en dat is een feit.
Je hebt het over de mondelinge Tora. Geeft deze een ander scheppingsverhaal dan in de schriftelijke Tora?

----------


## ronald

> @ Ronald
> 
> 
> Je schrijft:
> 
> Er mist zoveel informatie om uitspraken en conclussies te kunnen doen en maken over evolutie der organismen, soorten vanuit een oervorm. Er zijn genoeg vragen op de ET die erop wijzen dat zij het niet hard kan maken om haar theorie ook op basis van de theorieen en onderzoeken die je hier noemt, als empirisch te verkopen. Juist omdat je zelf vindt dat het "objectief" moet zijn, maar wat in wezen betekent objectief? 
> Ik heb 4 bevindingen gegeven uit verschillende wetenschappelijke disciplines. Ook nu ga je daar niet op in, maar geeft een algemeen wetenschappelijk overzicht, waarom de ET volgens jou niet berust op empirische bewijzen.
> 
> Laten we eindelijk proberen, concreet te maken, waar jouw bezwaren tegen de ET zich nu precies tegen richten.
> ...




Weer. Die vier theorieen zijn geen basis voor de ET om te stellen wat ze stelt. 
Dat kun je van andere wetenschappers vernemen. Het is te gemakkelijk dat te 
kunnen concluderen. Mijn stelling zoals ik dat in het begin al uitlegde staat in 
deze nog steeds. De uitspraken over de evolutie van de soorten en over het begin daar heeft men het niet meer zo over, kunnen alleen gedaan worden buiten de range van empirische bevindingen. De diverse theorien zijn wel opgesteld binnen het meerbare nu, logisch zou zijn daarmee een soort terugberekening mee te maken en kan wel waarschijnlijk zijn mits je beperkingen aangeef dat je niet alle gebeurtenissen en ontwikkelingen in dat 
verre verleden kan overzien, maar uitspraken van de ET vallen buiten de 
range om dat te kunnen doen. In die zin puur extrapolerend en niet 
wetenschappelijke kennis in de ware zin van het woord: kennis met geen speculatie.
Je spreekt over "mijn bezwaren" alsof ik vanuit mijn religieuze opvatting hiertoe wordt gedreven. Dat is een foute voorstelling. Er zijn genoeg 
wetenschappers die deze opvatting hebben. Ik wordt er alleen mee geconfronteerd omdat ik me houd aan de Schepping. Je spreidt de vondsten vanuit de aarde uit over honderden miljoenen jaren. Wat is er allemaal met de aarde gebeurd? Juist wetenschappers beargumenteren dat evolutie een "theorie in crisis" is omdat wetenschappelijk onderzoek in meerdere mate hebben aangetoond dat het simpelweg niet past in de feiten van de realiteit. 
Derek Ager toont dat aan in zijn The New Catastrophism. Wetenschappers als A.Hasofer, P.Rosenbloom, L.M.Spetner, Y.Hanoka, M.Sachs, T.Mortenson en H.Branover een van mijn leraren doen mij anders denken dan dat mi te snel "empirisch" wordt gemaakt.

Je vraag "Ben jij het eens met de uitspraak, dat op basis van empirische wetenschap is vastgesteld, dat in eerste aanleg, er sprake was van zeer primitieve organismes, die zijn gevolueerd tot meer/zeer geavanceerde organismes? Zo niet, waarom volgens jou niet?" moet ik twee-ledig met nee beantwoorden. Aan de ene kant omdat ik kritiek vanuit de andere hoek van de wetenschap dit niet als volmondig bewezen zie. Mijn eigen opvattingen over toepassen van de wetenschap buiten de "range" zegt mij dat ook. De bewijzen voor dat men beweert vind ik niet omsluitend. Een mooie theorie maar dat is een andere zaak. Het gaat mi niet zozeer om "het vergelijken" maar om harde bewijzen te vinden van overgangs organismen die de wetenschap eist dat ze gegeven worden. Ik, baserend op andere onderzoeken, vind dat te speculatief. Gezien mijn opvattingen vanuit de Tora kan ik ver meedenken met de diverse theorieen. Zoals ik al aangaf spreken vele wetenschappelijke opvattingen niet een de Tora tegen vanwege de meerdere uitleggen in andere bronnen dan alleen de letterlijke tekst van Genesis. Wel wanneer het gaat over de creatie en over de ontwikkelingen der soorten. Over het eerste hoor je de ET niet meer inderdaad maar het zou er wel over moeten hebben en over het tweede is het om het even en inderdaad "EEN" verklaring. Aangezien ik een deel uit maak van het joodse volk, de tradities nauwkeurig bijhouden, historische gebeurtenissen met mijn volk en Gd die Zijn woord in de Tora heeft vastgelegd is de wetenschap dat dat waar is te sterk om eraan te twijfelen. Ik snap dat velen die ook de Bijbel lezen dat niet hebben maar mi is dat omdat er geen directe lijn is met de berg Sinai en profeten en Tempel waar Gd zich ook openbaarde. 
Maar alweer mbt het ontstaan der soorten vergelijk je dat wat ET zegt en dat wat er in de Tora staat, terwijl ik al meerdere malen heb medegedeeld dat deze twee verschillende disciplines zijn. Ik ga een wetenschapper toch ook niet vragen een engel te beschrijven? Je moet je los kunnen maken om maar en nduidige antwoord te willen hebben. Ik merk dat in discussie over meerdere geloven ook constant. Natuurlijk blijft men naar de andere wijzen over een onbegrip.
Wat "men" heeft geloofd vele jaren lang is tot daar aan toe. Ik bekijk het vanuit het Jodendom die toch andere opvattingen hadden. Een Copernicus of Gallileo waren niet eens nodig. Je verwart mi ook te veel bepaalde kerkelijke instituties met Tora. Die waren geenszins hetzelfde. Ook de wetenschap in nog lang niet klaar om uitsluitsel te geven over hoe alles in elkaar zit. 
Rhind als voorganger van Darwin hed ook bepaalde theorieen die in zijn tijd vernieuwend waren maar achteraf achterhaald. Zo gaat dat in de Wetenschap. Waar het om gaat is het geloof in een Schepper. Er bestaan twee soorten ontwikkelingen in het Jodendom: een volgens de natuurlijke gang van zaken, seder histalshush, en een die boven de natuur is, lemala miseder histalshush. Logisch dat de wetenschap zich niet met dat tweede bezig houdt en logisch dat religie juist wel ook met dat tweede bezig houdt.

Naast de letterlijke tekst ( waar door vertalingen al gegevens wegvallen) is er de Midrash, de Mishna (uitgewerkt in de Talmoed) en de Kabbala die meerdere kennis aanreiken mbt de Schepper en de Schepping. Het is niet een ndere Scheppingsverhaal" danwel een aanvulling met meerdere aspecten. 

Je naschrift is prachtig, maar ik denk dat contemplatie over evolutie of Schepping weinig meehelpt om een betere wereld te krijgen. Houd van een ander zoals je van jezelf houdt lijkt mij een meer praktische.

----------


## huxley

> Je spreekt over "mijn bezwaren" alsof ik vanuit mijn religieuze opvatting hiertoe wordt gedreven..


Dat zijn ze ook. Overduidelijk.

----------


## huxley

> Er zijn genoeg wetenschappers die deze opvatting hebben. Ik wordt er alleen mee geconfronteerd omdat ik me houd aan de Schepping. Je spreidt de vondsten vanuit de aarde uit over honderden miljoenen jaren. Wat is er allemaal met de aarde gebeurd? Juist wetenschappers beargumenteren dat evolutie een "theorie in crisis" is omdat wetenschappelijk onderzoek in meerdere mate hebben aangetoond dat het simpelweg niet past in de feiten van de realiteit.


Kijk eens hoe heerlijk vaag Ronald is.

----------


## Thermopylae

@Ronald

Uiteraard is mijn intentie niet om op basis van de 4 gegeven vaststellingen uit een aantal wetenschappelijke disciplines de ET te bewijzen.
Jij schrijft dat je grote bezwaren hebt tegen de ET, o.a. m.b.t. datering, en wijst er op, dat wetenschap empirisch dient te zijn.
Vandaar een aantal bewijzen uit diverse empirische wetenschappelijke disciplines, die de ET ondersteunen.

Dat niet alle wetenschappers in de wereld de ET steunen, is niet meer dan logisch. De uitdrukking, de geleerden zijn het niet eens, is in dit opzicht spreekwoordelijk! Bovendien kan het geen toeval zijn, dat de ET vooral wordt bestreden door gelovige wetenschappers.

Je schrijft:

De uitspraken over de evolutie van de soorten en over het begin daar heeft men het niet meer zo over, kunnen alleen gedaan worden buiten de range van empirische bevindingen. De diverse theorien zijn wel opgesteld binnen het meerbare nu, logisch zou zijn daarmee een soort terugberekening mee te maken en kan wel waarschijnlijk zijn mits je beperkingen aangeef dat je niet alle gebeurtenissen en ontwikkelingen in dat 
verre verleden kan overzien, maar uitspraken van de ET vallen buiten de 
range om dat te kunnen doen. In die zin puur extrapolerend en niet 
wetenschappelijke kennis in de ware zin van het woord: kennis met geen speculatie

Ik schreef al, dat ik een paar zaken zou geven, die geheel los staan van datering.
Toch blijf je de bevindingen die de ET ondersteunen afwijzen, omdat het geen empirische bevindingen zouden zijn, en dat men in de tijd terugrekent, dus dat er sprake is van extrapolatie.

Empirie = ervaring, bevinding als bron van kennis.
Het eigenhandig opgraven van resten van organismes in de diverse aardlagen, en het vaststellen van wetenschappelijke uitgangspunten op basis van de steeds weer terugkerende zelfde omstandigheden die men daarbij aantreft, is volgens jou geen empirische wetenschap? Zoals, steevast worden zeer primitieve organismes gevonden in de oudste  dus diepste  aardlagen, terwijl steevast in de jongste  dus minst diepe aardlagen de resten van de meer en meest geavanceerde organismes?
Zoals, dat nimmer in aardlagen resten worden gevonden, van zeer primitieve en zeer geavanceerde organismes bij elkaar/door elkaar?

Als embryologen vaststellen, dat een menselijk embryo de aanzet laat zien van kieuwbogen zoals vissen die hebben, is dat geen empirisch wetenschappelijke vaststelling? Of dat mensen een staartbeentje hebben, maar geen staart, geen empirisch wetenschappelijke vaststelling?
Of die biochemici, die vaststellen op basis van DNA en eiwitten, dat veel dieren nauw aan elkaar verwant zijn?

De diverse theorien zijn wel opgesteld binnen het meetbare nu, logisch zou zijn daarmee een soort terugberekening te maken en kan wel waarschijnlijk zijn mits je beperkingen aangeeft dat je niet alle gebeurtenissen en ontwikkelingen in de verre verleden kan overzien.

Archeologen spreken over de vondsten in de bodem over; het bodemarchief.
Als we ons beperken tot de dieren en mensen die eens hebben geleefd. Zij leefden, stierven, en werden in de aarde opgenomen, tot het moment zij weer werden aangetroffen door archeologen en paleontologen. In principe kan de situatie, waarin de resten terecht zijn gekomen, zijn veranderd sinds de organismes stierven. Bepaalde grondsoorten, kunnen door elkaar heen gaan werken, aardverschuivingen, om maar zaken te noemen. 
Deze zaken zijn echter ook bekend bij genoemde wetenschappers.
Maar dit laat onverlet, dat heel veel bodemvondsten zijn gedaan, waarbij steeds weer blijkt, meest primitieve organismes in de oudste aardlagen, dus het verst in de tijd, resten van zeer geavanceerde organismes in de jongste aardlagen, dus uit de recente tijden.
Ook zijn nimmer aardlagen aangetroffen, waarin resten van zeer primitieve en zeer geavanceerde organismes zijn aangetroffen. 
We moeten rekening houden, met omstandigheden schrijf je die kunnen hebben plaatsgevonden in de loop der tijden. Zou je n omstandigheid kunnen noemen, die heeft veroorzaakt, hetgeen ik net noemde? Primitieve organismes in de oudste lagen enz., anders dan dat alle leven is gevolueerd uit zeer primitieve eencellige organismes in de zeen?

Kun je n reden geven, waarom het menselijk embryo de aanzet van kieuwpoorten laat zien, en de mens een staartbeentje heeft, anders, dan dat de mens het voorlopig sluitstuk is, van een evolutieketen die o.a. de vissen en dieren met een staart telden?

Je schrijft:

Zoals ik al aangaf spreken vele wetenschappelijke opvattingen niet een de Tora tegen vanwege de meerdere uitleggen in andere bronnen dan alleen de letterlijke tekst van Genesis. 

Maar je geeft aan, dat de mondelinge Tora, niet inhoudelijk afwijkt met de schriftelijke Tora, in casu Genesis. Dus de mens en de dieren in de staat zoals wij ze nu kennen, zijn geschapen in twee dagen. Dat wijkt dus enorm af van hetgeen de ET aangeeft.

De wetenschappers die jij noemt, die tegen de ET zijn, heb ik proberen op te zoeken. Dat valt echter niet mee! Prof. Sachs is helemaal niet te vinden, of het moet die juridisch Prof. In Amerika zijn. De anderen zijn statisticus, natuurkundige, filosoof, en rabbi. Die rabbi heeft wel een Dr titel voor zijn naam, maar ik weet niet in welke discipline.
Het zijn al met al niet echt wetenschappelijke disciplines, die veel te maken hebben met (evolutie) biologie.

Je schrijft:

Je naschrift is prachtig, maar ik denk dat contemplatie over evolutie of Schepping weinig meehelpt om een betere wereld te krijgen. Houd van een ander zoals je van jezelf houdt lijkt mij een meer praktische. 

Naar mijn mening, sluit het een het andere niet uit!

----------


## huxley

Ronald is absoluut geen wetenschapper. Hij gaat uit religieuze gronden uit van een aarde die net ouder kan zijn dan 6000 jaar en vanuit die conclusie begint hij de wetenschap te toetsen. Dat hij geen steekhoudende, natuurlijke verklaring voor een dergelijk jonge aarde kan geven is duidelijk want hij zou absurde verhalen moeten gaan vertellen. Dat de moderne wetenschap wel in staat is om een samenhangend en plausibel verhaal te vertellen over heelal aarde en ontwikkeling van het leven op aarde is duidelijk. Hiertegen verweert Ronald zich door steeds maar weer zijn toverwoorden extrapolatie en katalyse uit te spreken en vervolgens zijn oren dicht te stoppen als hij een tegenargument krijgt.
Een man die wel een wetenschappelijke instelling heeft zou op een tegenargument ingaan. Ronald niet dus.

Wat hij ook doet is dat hij een samenhang tussen een Bijbeltekst en een gebeurtenis uit de moderne tijd opvoert als bewijs dat de Bijbel voorspellingen doet. Maar hij weigert vervolgens aan te tonen waarom een dergelijke samenhang meer zou zijn dan een toevalstreffer. Zo stompzinnig zijn dus de zaken die Ronald als bewijs ziet.

----------


## sjaen

Kan iets uit niets ontstaan? en dat niets! is anno 2008 de oorsprong van zo'n kleine tienduizend religies!

----------


## maartenn100

Wat Snowwhite, Ronald, IbnRushd en anderen moeten doen, is steeds hun wetenschap weten te verzoenen met hun godsdienst. Zij kunnen dus niet zomaar vrij aan wetenschap gaan doen. Neen, zij doen daarnaast ook aan studie. Een zeer groot deel van die 'studie' bestaat uit het _inovereenstemming brengen van hun wetenschap met hun geloof en andersom_

En dat is iets, waar wetenschappers althans van verlost zijn.

----------


## Charlus

xxx

----------


## Charlus

xxx

----------


## Charlus

> Wat Snowwhite, Ronald, IbnRushd en anderen moeten doen, is steeds hun wetenschap weten te verzoenen met hun godsdienst. Zij kunnen dus niet zomaar vrij aan wetenschap gaan doen. Neen, zij doen daarnaast ook aan studie. Een zeer groot deel van die 'studie' bestaat uit het _inovereenstemming brengen van hun wetenschap met hun geloof en andersom_<...>


Ja. Nog steeds begrijp ik niet waarom sommige gelovigen zich met zulke futiele en tot mislukken gedoemde oefeningen bezighouden. Om even in je geroddel mee te gaan: ik vind dat S, R en I onderling niet goed vergelijkbaar. I. bijvoorbeeld zal volgens mij niet zo snel met fantastische kronkelredenaties de koran overeen laten stemmen met moderne (natuur-)wetenschappelijke inzichten zoals bv. S. dat wel doet. Hij probeert echter wel regelmatig om met gelijkelijk fantastische kronkelredenaties de bronteksten van zijn geloof overeen te laten stemmen met de hedendaagse moraal. R. zijn invalshoek is op zijn beurt weer afwijkend van die van S. en I., al was het alleen maar omdat zijn geloof totaal afwijkend is (hoewel hijzelf daar anders over denkt). Hoe dan ook lopen ze alledrie onherroepelijk vast wanneer ze elk op de eigen manier moderne inzichten van toepassing verklaren op de bronteksten van hun resp. religies. Onherroepelijk omdat die teksten bedacht zijn door mensen uit oeroude tijden die gewoon niet beter wisten.



> <...>En dat is iets, waar wetenschappers althans van verlost zijn.


Gelovigen als R. en S. en anderen op wie zij zich baseren, zijn buitenstaanders op wetenschappelijk gebied en hun alternatieve theorien spelen geen enkele rol. Ik heb geologie gestudeerd in Utrecht, en van geen der docenten heb ik ook maar het kleinste signaaltje opgevangen dat de ET volgens de nieuwste inzichten in twijfel getrokken werd. Het was ET voor en na want daar kun je tenminste wat mee. Wat moet je met een scheppingstheorie? Magic Man did it & klaar was Kees. De studies geologie en geofysica gereduceerd tot minder dan 1 minuut.
_Voor ieder ingewikkeld probleem bestaat een eenvoudige oplossing, en die is fout_ ~ Umberto Eco

----------


## ronald

> @Ronald
> 
> Uiteraard is mijn intentie niet om op basis van de 4 gegeven vaststellingen uit een aantal wetenschappelijke disciplines de ET te bewijzen.
> Jij schrijft dat je grote bezwaren hebt tegen de ET, o.a. m.b.t. datering, en wijst er op, datwetenschap empirisch dient te zijn.Vandaar een aantal bewijzen uit diverse empirische wetenschappelijke disciplines, die de ET ondersteunen.
> 
> Dat niet alle wetenschappers in de wereld de ET steunen, is niet meer dan logisch. De uitdrukking, de geleerden zijn het niet eens, is in dit opzicht spreekwoordelijk! Bovendien kan het geen toeval zijn, dat de ET vooral wordt bestreden door gelovige wetenschappers.
> 
> Je schrijft:
> 
> ...



Het is eigenlijk wel grappig. We hebben allemaal hetzelfde bewijs, dezelfde feiten: dezelfde aarde, lagen fossielen, dieren planten, mensen, sterren...Het verschil is natuurlijk de interpretatie van deze feiten ieder gebaseerd op verschillende vooronderstellingen, axioma's die sprekend over het verleden pas relevant worden. Het argumenteren over "het bewijs" zit hem natuurlijk in de interpretaties gebaseerd op die vooronderstellingen. Eens zullen de twee disciplines nooit worden omdat door twee verschillende brillen wordt gekeken. Ik ben goed in staat naar de ET te kijken maar op de een of andere manier een ET aanhanger bijna nooit naar de argumenten van de gelovige. Zodra hij dat probeert komt meteen zijn eigen vooronderstellingen weer om de hoek kijken. Ook wel begrijpelijk wanneer we naar bovennatuurlijke zaken moeten kijken en moeten afzonderen in de discipline en theorie. Om de 
een of andere reden verlangt men dan "sterke feiten". Het moeilijk andere vooronderstellingen tot zich kunnen nemen is een bepaalde beperking van vrijheid die men zichzelf oplegt. "Hoe" te denken is moeilijk. "Wat" te denken is een gemakkelijker weg. Dat ik in mijn traditie die in alle integriteit is overgeleverd, die inhoudelijk al aangeeft dat Gds Woord in Tora geen vonds van mensen is, dat ik niet alleen geloof in de Openbaring bij de berg Sinai maar ook verder in de tijd tijdens het leven van de profeten en het bestaan van de Tabernakel en de Tempel, geloof en leef valt door niemand mij te ontnemen. Tevens ben ik in staat om aan te tonen dat er geen contradictie tussen wetenschap en Tora bestaat. Niet om mijn tegenstander in discussie te overtuigen want ik weet ook wel dat een bepaalde geloof en vertrouwen daarvoor nodig is. 
"Ex-gelovigen" zijn wat dit betreft beperkt doordat zij zijn vastgegroeid in vroegere opvoeding en gefrustreerde kennis die veelal niet eens gegrond blijkt te zijn. In deze discussie wordt om de hete brei gelopen. Allerlei sub-wegen wordt getracht te bewandelen die simpelweg het eikele punt trachten te verdrukken: het speculatieve. Ik kan hier met niet veel moeite een artikel vertalen of een theorie neerzetten die gebruikt wordt de ET kritisch te bekijken. Wetenschap moet met wetenschap worden geverifieerd. Jij bent niet in staat het sluitend bewijs van de ET te leveren en ik niet van het kritiek daarop. Wij hanteren werken van wetenschappers die dat wel kunnen. De discussie eindigt daar waar de discussie bij de wetenschappers eindigt: er is geen sluitend bewijs. Logisch is het zeker niet. Gissen doet men niet in de wetenschap. Je schrijft: "Kun je n reden geven, waarom het menselijk embryo de aanzet van kieuwpoorten laat zien, en de mens een staartbeentje heeft, anders, dan dat de mens het voorlopig sluitstuk is, van een evolutieketen die o.a. de vissen en dieren met een staart telden?" Degenen die denken dat te hebben aangetoond, wat voor bewijzen leveren ze dat dat met evolutie der soorten te maken heeft?
Deze discussie op een religieus forum wil maar n ding: zogenaamd bewijzen dat er geen Schepper is. Totaal vergeefse moeite omdat de gelovige in ieder geval wel weet dat het om twee verschillende disciplines gaat.

Het euvele punt van de ET is de oorsprong van de aarde met daarbij geleende berekeningen vanuit andere wetenschappelijke hypotheses die menen de oudheid te kunnen te bepalen (menen, omdat elke hoek daarin zijn methode als absoluut wil door laten gaan en dus een slag om de arm houden) naar onderzoeken in het hier en nu met "voorspellingen" naar het verleden en enigszins naar de toekomst.

Het euvele punt in de ET is ook de overgang van de diverse soorten voortkomend uit ncellige organismesHet is natuurlijk onzin aan te voeren dat onderzoekers die de ET bestrijden dat vanuit hun geloof doen. Hetzelfde kun je aanvoeren dat de ET vanaf de 18de eeuw al werd ontwikkeld door atheisten. Het gaat hier om puur wetenschappelijke waarheden. Kennis is hier het onderwerp. Daar bedoel ik niet algemene kennis mee, maar wetenschappelijke. Enige suggestie past daar niet in.Het euvele punt is Gd de Schepper van de wereld. Maar al tig keer schrijf ik dat de wetenschap daar niets over kan zeggen.Je schrijft dat er bevindingen zijn die de ET ondersteunen. Nee dat is niet zo. De relatief weinige gegevens die die methoden naar boven halen wordt door de ET aanhangers gebruikt om er de evolutie mee aan te tonen en dat is een veel te grote stap te ver. Ik wijs die bevindingen niet af, ik wijs de vrijheden die de ET aanneemt om vanuit die theorieen hun eigen bewijs om evoluties der soorten ermee te denken aan te kunnen tonen. Dat is iets heel anders. Je kunt bv Menton hierop nalezen. Dat je vele wetenschappers niet op het net hebt kunnen vinden is misscien omdat je ze in boeken moet zoeken. Vind het een beetje raar dat als je zo voor de ET bent je geen tegenargumentaties van dezelfde soort wetenschappers hebt gelezen. Is dit zo? Prof. M.Sachs is natuurkundige en astronoom. Hij is een theoretisch natuurkundige wiens resurch is in "General Relativity Theory". Schreef oa "General Relativity and Matter". Bepaald geen jurist dus. Maar dacht je nu werkelijk dat alleen een evolutie bioloog tegengas zou kunnen geven? We hebben het over wetenschappelijke methoden. Juist diegenen die ik noemde zijn in staat aan te tonen dat de methoden niet kloppen; vind je als je van Prof. L.Spetner "The evolutionary doctrine" of "Information Theory considerations of Organic Evolution" of "A new look at the theory of evolution" op naleest bijvoorbeeld. Niets te maken met evolutie? Hoezo?

----------


## ronald

> Wat Snowwhite, Ronald, IbnRushd en anderen moeten doen, is steeds hun wetenschap weten te verzoenen met hun godsdienst. Zij kunnen dus niet zomaar vrij aan wetenschap gaan doen. Neen, zij doen daarnaast ook aan studie. Een zeer groot deel van die 'studie' bestaat uit het _inovereenstemming brengen van hun wetenschap met hun geloof en andersom_
> 
> En dat is iets, waar wetenschappers althans van verlost zijn.




Hoe kom je daarbij? Ik schrijf toch al tig keer dat Tora en wetenschap twee verschillende disciplines zijn niet niet met elkaar te verzoenen zijn? Mijn hemel....
Bovendien waarom zou ik me niet met wetenschap (hebben) kunnen bezighouden? Wat een onzin. In je voorstellingsvermogen is alleen ET "wetenschap"?

----------


## ronald

> Ja. Nog steeds begrijp ik niet waarom sommige gelovigen zich met zulke futiele en tot mislukken gedoemde oefeningen bezighouden. Om even in je geroddel mee te gaan: ik vind dat S, R en I onderling niet goed vergelijkbaar. I. bijvoorbeeld zal volgens mij niet zo snel met fantastische kronkelredenaties de koran overeen laten stemmen met moderne (natuur-)wetenschappelijke inzichten zoals bv. S. dat wel doet. Hij probeert echter wel regelmatig om met gelijkelijk fantastische kronkelredenaties de bronteksten van zijn geloof overeen te laten stemmen met de hedendaagse moraal. R. zijn invalshoek is op zijn beurt weer afwijkend van die van S. en I., al was het alleen maar omdat zijn geloof totaal afwijkend is (hoewel hijzelf daar anders over denkt). Hoe dan ook lopen ze alledrie onherroepelijk vast wanneer ze elk op de eigen manier moderne inzichten van toepassing verklaren op de bronteksten van hun resp. religies. Onherroepelijk omdat die teksten bedacht zijn door mensen uit oeroude tijden die gewoon niet beter wisten.
> 
> Gelovigen als R. en S. en anderen op wie zij zich baseren, zijn buitenstaanders op wetenschappelijk gebied en hun alternatieve theorien spelen geen enkele rol. Ik heb geologie gestudeerd in Utrecht, en van geen der docenten heb ik ook maar het kleinste signaaltje opgevangen dat de ET volgens de nieuwste inzichten in twijfel getrokken werd. Het was ET voor en na want daar kun je tenminste wat mee. Wat moet je met een scheppingstheorie? Magic Man did it & klaar was Kees. De studies geologie en geofysica gereduceerd tot minder dan 1 minuut.
> _Voor ieder ingewikkeld probleem bestaat een eenvoudige oplossing, en die is fout_ ~ Umberto Eco




Nog sterker. Het geloof houdt zich helemaal niet bezig met dat soort futiele zaken. Of nog veel erger: waarom "wetenschappers" zich bezig houden met geloof? Het Jodendom is zeker afwijkend van de Islam, alleen heb ik in vergelijking met de Islam het steeds over de monotheistische essenties. Dat is iets heel anders.
Je spreekt over "...moderne inzichten van toepassing verklaren op de bronteksten van hun resp. religies." Ik neem aan dat jet het enkel hebt over de ET voor zover dat modern te noemen is. Ook hier moet ik weer opmerkzaam maken dat ik al tig keer heb medegedeeld dat Tora en wetenschap twee verschillende niet te verenigen disciplines zij. Evenzo aan jou het bewijs te leveren wie , wat en waar in het verleden dit allemaal zou hebben bedacht "omdat ze niet beter wisten". Wat wisten?
Het grappige is natuurlijk dat vooral ET-wetenschappers vele zaken aan elkaar vastbreien en dus helemaal niet "verlost" van zijn.

De studie geologie houdt zich bezig met de evolutie der soorten? Met de theorie over het onstaan van alles? Vreemd. Ook nooit "van wetenschappers met kritiek op de ET gelezen? Een erg brede studie dus, maar tegelijker tijd een beperkte. In mijn studie psychologie wordt ook van alles geleerd over Freud, maar na een paar jaar studie gooi je die toch ook overboord. Zeker in je werksituatie.
Nogmaals: wetenschappers moeten inderdaad niks met een Scheppingstheorie. Met die vooronderstellingen kunnen ze ook niets mee.

----------


## Charlus

> <...>Je spreekt over "...moderne inzichten van toepassing verklaren op de bronteksten van hun resp. religies." Ik neem aan dat jet het enkel hebt over de ET voor zover dat modern te noemen is.<...>


Nee, ik heb het dan ook over moderne inzichten zoals dat slavernij verwerpelijk is en de aarde draait.



> <...>Evenzo aan jou het bewijs te leveren wie , wat en waar in het verleden dit allemaal zou hebben bedacht "omdat ze niet beter wisten". Wat wisten?<...>


Een babbelende mier met kennis van de menselijke cultuur die mensen bij naam kent, is flauwekul.



> <...>Het grappige is natuurlijk dat vooral ET-wetenschappers vele zaken aan elkaar vastbreien en dus helemaal niet "verlost" van zijn.<...>


Wat breien ze dan, zo te lezen op discutabele wijze, aan elkaar vast? En waarvan zijn ze dan vervolgens niet verlost? De empirische wetenschappen zijn "fully interlocking", mogelijkerwijs verwar jij dat met "aan elkaar vastbreien". Als jij de ET afwijst dan wijs jij alle toegepaste natuurwetenschappen af, inclusief de kennis die die tot nu toe hebben opgeleverd.



> <...>De studie geologie houdt zich bezig met de evolutie der soorten? Met de theorie over het onstaan van alles? Vreemd.<...>


Verschrikkelijk wat een dilettantisme. Inderdaad, de studie geologie houdt zich om. bezig met de evolutie van soorten. Nogmaals: deze takken van wetenschap zijn fully interlocking. Uit de evolutie der soorten en daarmee verband houdende fossiele vondsten leidt men af hoe oud aardlagen zijn en bv. waar fossiele brandstoffen zich bevinden. Ik heb eea. al eens kort aangestipt in dat andere topic "Wat als de creationisten gelijk hebben?". Volgens jou heeft er geen industrile revolutie plaatsgevonden, bestaan er geen motoren, geen computers. Voor dit alles is de ET als vooronderstelling een noodzakelijkelijke voorwaarde. 
De theorie over het ontstaan van alles? Nee, de toegepaste natuurwetenschappen richten zich op het verklaren van hoe de wereld eruit is komen te zien zoals hij er nu uitziet (platentektoniek, geochemische processen, ET, ...). 



> <...>Ook nooit "van wetenschappers met kritiek op de ET gelezen? Een erg brede studie dus, maar tegelijker tijd een beperkte. In mijn studie psychologie wordt ook van alles geleerd over Freud, maar na een paar jaar studie gooi je die toch ook overboord. Zeker in je werksituatie.<...>


Studie psychologie, aha. Hiermee is eea. verklaard. Als een geoloog na zijn studie de ET overboord zet, houdt hij op een geoloog te zijn en moet hij zich laten omscholen. Ik zal het, hoezeer tegen dovemansoren gericht ook, nog 1 keer zeggen: de ET is niet eoa. los gevalletje dat je naar believen kunt droppen zonder daarmee tegelijkertijd alle toegepaste natuurwetenschappen overboord te zetten. En nee, de ET is niet voor athesten/agnosten/whatever wat de ST voor gelovigen is. Ik krijg de indruk dat jij het tegendeel denkt.

----------


## ronald

> Nee, ik heb het dan ook over moderne inzichten zoals dat slavernij verwerpelijk is en de aarde draait.
> 
> Een babbelende mier met kennis van de menselijke cultuur die mensen bij naam kent, is flauwekul.
> 
> Wat breien ze dan, zo te lezen op discutabele wijze, aan elkaar vast? En waarvan zijn ze dan vervolgens niet verlost? De empirische wetenschappen zijn "fully interlocking", mogelijkerwijs verwar jij dat met "aan elkaar vastbreien". Als jij de ET afwijst dan wijs jij alle toegepaste natuurwetenschappen af, inclusief de kennis die die tot nu toe hebben opgeleverd.
> 
> Verschrikkelijk wat een dilettantisme. Inderdaad, de studie geologie houdt zich om. bezig met de evolutie van soorten. Nogmaals: deze takken van wetenschap zijn fully interlocking. Uit de evolutie der soorten en daarmee verband houdende fossiele vondsten leidt men af hoe oud aardlagen zijn en bv. waar fossiele brandstoffen zich bevinden. Ik heb eea. al eens kort aangestipt in dat andere topic "Wat als de creationisten gelijk hebben?". Volgens jou heeft er geen industrile revolutie plaatsgevonden, bestaan er geen motoren, geen computers. Voor dit alles is de ET als vooronderstelling een noodzakelijkelijke voorwaarde. 
> De theorie over het ontstaan van alles? Nee, de toegepaste natuurwetenschappen richten zich op het verklaren van hoe de wereld eruit is komen te zien zoals hij er nu uitziet (platentektoniek, geochemische processen, ET, ...). 
> 
> Studie psychologie, aha. Hiermee is eea. verklaard. Als een geoloog na zijn studie de ET overboord zet, houdt hij op een geoloog te zijn en moet hij zich laten omscholen. Ik zal het, hoezeer tegen dovemansoren gericht ook, nog 1 keer zeggen: de ET is niet eoa. los gevalletje dat je naar believen kunt droppen zonder daarmee tegelijkertijd alle toegepaste natuurwetenschappen overboord te zetten. En nee, de ET is niet voor athesten/agnosten/whatever wat de ST voor gelovigen is. Ik krijg de indruk dat jij het tegendeel denkt.




Fully interlocking? Aha, dan is daarmee om. alles mee verklaard. Simpel zoals de wetenschap kan zijn.
Ik snap niet waarom de industriele revolutie niet zou hebben plaatsgevonden? Was het je ontgaan dat ik nog op twee punten van de hele ET antwoorden wil zien? Vanuit de "The origin of the Species" de "origin" en de evolutie van de diverse species van de een naar de ander? Bespaar me de wonderbaarlijke speculaties want die ken ik al. Hoe houdt de geologie die vragen binnen?

----------


## huxley

Is het mensen hier al opgevallen dat Ronald nooit in gaat op het argument dat diverse methoden van datering onafhankelijk van ekaar aantonen dat de aarde heel wat ouder is dan de 6000 jaar die zijn religie hem tracht wijs te maken? Een argument dat de validiteit van zijn argumenten 'katalyse' en 'extrapolatie' nogal twijfelachtig maakt?

----------


## huxley

> Fully interlocking? Aha, dan is daarmee om. alles mee verklaard. Simpel zoals de wetenschap kan zijn.


Oftewel: Ronald durft niet toe te geven dat hij geen weerwoord heeft op het feit dat verschillende wetenschappelijke disciplines onafhankelijk van elkaar tot de conclusie zijn gekomen dat de aarde oud is. Hij probeert dit probleem weg te wuiven met de air van iemand die meent dat hij veel beter methodologie beheerst dan alle wetenschappers bij elkaar.

----------


## huxley

Als Ronald als advocaat zou moeten optreden voor een moordenaar, zou men in de rechtszaal tijdens een tamelijk los geleide zitting de volgende woordenwisseling kunnen verwachten tussen hem (R) en de aanklager (A).

A: “Verdachte en slachtoffer stonden zeer vijandig tegenover elkaar”
R: “Dat komt vaker voor en heeft meestal geen gevolgen”
A: “Verdachte had meermaals het slachtoffer met de dood bedreigd”
R: “Iedereen roept wel eens zo iets. De soep wordt doorgaans niet zo heet gegeten”
A: “De wapenhandelaar verkocht 2 dagen voor de moordaanslag het moordwapen aan verdachte”
R: “Mijn client heeft toevallig een zwak voor wapens en was bezig een verzameling aan te leggen”
A: “Er zijn bij verdachte thuis had geen andere wapens dan het moordwapen aangetroffen”
R: “Hij was net begonnen met zijn verzameling”
A: “Verdachte werd 5 minuten voor de aanslag gesignaleerd nabij de woning van het slachtoffer”
R: “Hij maakte daar toevallig een wandeling”
A: “Nog geen halve minuut nadat passanten een pistoolschot hadden gehoord, werd verdachte door hen gezien terwijl hij hard rende”
R: “Hij kwam erachter dat hij de trein moest halen”.
A: “De kogel in het lichaam van het slachtoffer is volgens de experts afkomstig uit het wapen van verdachte”
R: “Experts zijn niet altijd neutraal”
A :”De vingerafdrukken van verdachte stonden op het moordwapen”
R: “Het is nooit absoluut bewezen dat vingerafdrukken uniek zijn”

Je kunt dit verhaal blijven uitbreiden maar wat het aantoont is dat, hoewel de advocaat beslist de afzonderlijke aanwijzingen in hun isolatie nog met succes aan zou kunnen vallen, de aanwijzingen als geheel te zeer in elkaar grijpen om er nog een plausibel verhaal ter ontlasting van de verdachte bij te kunnen vertellen. Echter, als de advocaat zou kunnen aantonen dat verdachte een sluitend alibi heeft, kan de rechter besluiten dat er zich misschien toch een heel ander scenario heeft afgespeeld. 
Zolang dat alibi echter uitblijft, zal de rechter een 'schuldig' moeten uitspreken over de verdachte. Want als met zulke aanwijzingen de rechter toch nog besluit om de verdachte vrij te spreken omdat niemand daadwerkelijk het dodelijk schot afgevuurd heeft zien worden, kan niemand meer veroordeeld worden. Als dat de voorgeschreven houding van elke rechter is, kan je de strafrechtspraak afschaffen. En tegelijk kan je ook alle andere vormen van rechtspraak afschaffen. Want dan is besloten dat aanwijzingen onvoldoende zijn en dat alleen absoluut bewijs nog volstaat.
Net zo min als men het de rechter kwalijk kan nemen dat hij uitgaat van de meest voor de hand liggende verklaring voor alle aanwijzingen, net zo min kan met het de wetenschap verwijten dat ze uit alle aanwijzingen de conclusie trekt dat de aarde waarschijnlijk heel oud is. Dat is het verhaal dat ze moet vertellen. Totdat iemand met een beter verhaal kan komen.
Het merkwaardige van Ronald is niet alleen dat hij niet met een alibi of beter verhaal kan komen, hij verwijt daarnaast ook nog eens de rechter dat die onterecht te werk gaat door het veroordelen van de verdachte.
Het verhaal van de rechtszaak is verzonnen. Maar toch, indien toevallig een goede vriend van Ronald zou zijn vermoord door iemand tegen wie de bewijzen zich opstapelden zoals in het verhaal, zou men dan verwachten dat Ronald de rechter zou verwijten dat die het recht verkracht en een mogelijke onschuldige veroordeelt, terwijl absoluut bewijs ontbreekt? Natuurlijk niet.
Maar als het gaat om dateringsmethoden die in tegenspraak zijn met Ronald persoonlijke, religieuze belangen, dan tapt hij plots uit een totaal ander vaatje. De wetenschap die op basis van onafhankelijke, elkaar echter bevestigende metingen tot de conclusie komt dat een oude aarde de meest waarschijnlijke verklaring is, wordt dan opeens verweten dat ze de mensheid een rad voor ogen draait (letterlijke woorden van Ronald).

Laat niemand zich een rad voor ogen draaien hier: de bezwaren van Ronald tegen wetenschappelijke disciplines als geologie komen niet voort uit een behoefte om wetenschappelijk de puntjes op de "i" te zetten en wetenschappers op collegiale wijze tot kritische heroverweging te bewegen. Ze zijn puur het resultaat van een religieuze stellingname tegen een neutrale, onoverwinnelijke macht die onbedoeld zijn letterlijke opvatting van zijn 'heilige' geschriften belachelijk maakte omdat ze die onvermijdelijk wel een keer belachelijk moest maken.

----------


## ronald

> Omdat de _Chochmat ha Kabbala_ ook het gegeven psychospiritualiteit incorporeert, worden Kabbalisten door buitenstaanders vaak eendimensionaal geportretteerd als mystici met een hang naar het supranaturalistische en dat is niet in overeenstemming met de realiteit.


Wat wel realistisch is is natuurlijk:

אַשְׁרֵי הָאִישׁ-- אֲשֶׁר לֹא הָלַךְ, בַּעֲצַת רְשָׁעִים;
וּבְדֶרֶךְ חַטָּאִים, לֹא עָמָד, וּבְמוֹשַׁב לֵצִים, לֹא יָשָׁב.

----------


## Charlus

> <...>Fully interlocking? Aha, dan is daarmee om. alles mee verklaard. Simpel zoals de wetenschap kan zijn.<...>


Om. alles? Bestaat er meer dan alles? De conclusie dat wetenschap simpel kan zijn, is voor jouw rekening. Toch zou het universalistische, unificerende aspect van de ET juist jou moeten aanspreken; prachtig hoe geologie, biologie, natuurkunde, scheikunde en de fysieke wereld in overeenstemming zijn. 



> <...>Ik snap niet waarom de industriele revolutie niet zou hebben plaatsgevonden?<...>


Niet helemaal. Volgens jou heeft de industrile revolutie nooit plaatsgevonden en bestaan computers niet. Voor de tienmiljardste (ok, lichtelijk overdreven) keer: de ET is niet een nutteloos vormvormig aanhangsel dat je gewoon maar zonder consequenties kunt "afknippen". Zonder de ET geen fossiele brandstoffen en dus geen industrile revolutie, en dat is nog maar 1 consequentie. 



> <...>Was het je ontgaan dat ik nog op twee punten van de hele ET antwoorden wil zien? Vanuit de "The origin of the Species" de "origin" en de evolutie van de diverse species van de een naar de ander? Bespaar me de wonderbaarlijke speculaties want die ken ik al. Hoe houdt de geologie die vragen binnen?


Ronald eist antwoorden, de ET wankelt... Waarom zou ik je verder nog antwoorden geven? Beklijven doen ze toch niet en je komt vervolgens op de proppen met ng meer vertoon van dilettantisme en onkunde. Verder: _What Huxley said_.
Nou vooruit dan, nog even die tussenvormen waarover Snowwhite ook al begon te raaskallen:



> <...>Alweer die geheimzinnige tussenvormen. Tussen de regels door heb ik inmiddels begrepen dat die een tegenwerping zijn van creationisten tav. de ET.
> Wijzen op het ontbreken van tussenvormen berust op een logisch, bijna wiskundig misverstand en, zoals te doen gebruikelijk bij creationisten, totaal onbegrip van de materie.
> Alle tot nu toe ontdekte fossielen zijn in wezen tussenvormen, hetzelfde geldt voor alle dieren en planten in het hier en nu.
> Tussen twee historische tussenvormen A en B hoort weer een tussenvorm A1, tussen A en A1 hoort dan natuurlijk weer A2 etc. ad infinitum. Ad infinitum? Ja, in praktisch opzicht wel. Om tot een vloeiende curve te komen tussen alle tussenvormen, zouden wij van elke generatie binnen elke soort moeten beschikken over de fossiele resten. Fossielen zijn in wezen zeer zeldzaam, want voor fossilisering zijn speciale omstandigheden nodig die zich bijna nooit voordoen. Dat er voor ons gevoel nog zoveel fossielen gevonden worden, is alleen een gevolg van de enorme tijdsspannen. De kans dat een dier voor studie bruikbare fossiele resten achterlaat, is bijna nul. Als je een kat in de tuin begraaft, is de kans nihil dat resten van deze kat later als fossielen teruggevonden zullen worden. 
> Het ontbreken van tussenvormen vormt geen tegenwerping van de ET, maar is een onvermijdelijk gevolg van de aard van het studiemateriaal. Gaten zullen er dus altijd blijven, vandaar dat "theorie". Zolang de algemene teneur blijft kloppen, is er geen reden om de ET te verwerpen. Kijk, als creationisten nu eens op de proppen kwamen met het fossiel van een engel...

----------


## Loqman_1

Kijk eens om je heen... 

Aanschouw alles wat zich om je heen bevindt op aarde: de voorwerpen, de planten, de insecten, de dieren, de vogels en de vissen... 

Zie je niet dat zij nauwkeurige systemen hebben die hun levens besturen en leiden? 

Aanschouw al hetgeen zich boven jou bevindt in de hemel: de zon, de maan, de sterren, de wolken, de winden... Is het niet zo dat zij allemaal op een volmaakte en precieze wijze functioneren en waardevolle diensten verlenen aan ons leven op aarde? 

Kijk eens naar jezelf, je organen, de talrijke en efficinte systemen in je lichaam; hoe zij coperatief functioneren om een gezond leven voor jou te verzekeren! 

Wie heeft al deze fantastische dingen geschapen? Wie heeft hun nauwkeurige systemen gevestigd? Wie beheerst dit enorme en gecompliceerde universum? 



Tot op de dag van vandaag heeft niemand het gewaagd te beweren om ook maar n ding gecreerd te hebben of in staat te zijn het te creren, al is het maar een haartje!! 

De Schepper en Voorziener van al deze schepsels is de Ene. Als er meer dan n zouden zijn, dan was er een grote chaos in de hemelen en de aarde! Die Ene is Allah, de Enige Ware God. 



Daarom is het heel logisch om dit feit te erkennen, om onze Schepper en Voorziener te kennen, om Hem dankbaar te zijn en om onszelf en onze levens te onderwerpen aan Zijn AlWijze en Barmhartige Leiding. 

Onze Schepper heeft ons begiftigd met een intellect om te begrijpen en met een vrije wil om het Rechte Pad te kiezen. 

Allah heeft ons het Rechte Pad getoond door middel van Zijn Boodschappers, van wie de Profeet Mohammad - vrede en gebeden over hem - de laatste is; en door middel van Zijn Boeken waarvan de Koran (Qor-aan) de laatste is. 



Voor ons bevinden zich twee wegen. De ene weg leidt naar de zegeningen in dit leven en het Hiernamaals: dat is de Islaam. 

De andere weg leidt naar de ellende en het verlies in deze wereld en een eeuwige bestraffing in het Hiernamaals. De keuze is aan ons, wat gaan wij kiezen? 





De Islaam... Waarom? 



- Omdat de Islaam de religie is die door Allah voor de gehele mensheid gekozen werd. 

- Omdat de Islaam de religie is van alle Profeten, van Aadam tot aan Mohammad - vrede en gebeden over hen allen. 

- Omdat de Islaam de religie is die verkondigd werd door alle Boodschappers van Allah. 

- Omdat de Islaam het zegel van alle Hemelse Openbaringen is. 

- Omdat Mohammad - vrede en gebeden over hem, de Boodschapper van de Islaam, de laatste der Profeten is. 

- Omdat de Koran (Qor-aan) het laatste Geschrift van Allah is. 

- Allah - Verheven is Hij - zegt hierin: 



Zoeken zij dan een andere religie dan de religie van Allah? Terwijl alle schepsels in de hemelen en de aarde zich, willig of onwillig, onderworpen hebben aan Zijn Wil en tot Hem zullen zij allen worden teruggebracht. 

[ Soerah Aal Imraan 3:83 ] 



En wie een andere religie dan de Islaam wenst, dit zal nooit van hem worden aanvaard. En in het Hiernamaals zal hij tot de verliezers behoren. 

[ Soerah Aal Imraan 3:85 ] 





De Islaam... Voor wie? 



- Voor eenieder die door Allah een leven en een intellect werd gegeven. 

- Voor degenen die de zegeningen van Allah kunnen zien. 

- Voor degenen die de Woorden van Allah kunnen horen. 

- Voor degenen die de Tekenen van Allah begrijpen. 

- Voor degenen wiens harten vol zijn van liefde en dankbaarheid voor Allah. 

- Voor jou, voor mij en voor degenen wiens harten open staan voor de Waarheid. 





De Islaam... Wanneer? 



- Nu en voor altijd. 

- Gehoorzaam de roep van het Geloof in je hart. 

- Het is je levenskans. 

- Een gouden kans die jouw hart wellicht niet nog eens zal raken. 

- Geef gehoor aan de Roep van Allah: 



En jullie God is En God. Geef jullie zelf dus over aan Hem. En verkondig het goede nieuws aan degenen die zich in ootmoed onderwerpen. 

[ Soerah al-Haddj 22:34 ]

----------


## ronald

> Om. alles? Bestaat er meer dan alles? De conclusie dat wetenschap simpel kan zijn, is voor jouw rekening. Toch zou het universalistische, unificerende aspect van de ET juist jou moeten aanspreken; prachtig hoe geologie, biologie, natuurkunde, scheikunde en de fysieke wereld in overeenstemming zijn. 
> 
> Niet helemaal. Volgens jou heeft de industrile revolutie nooit plaatsgevonden en bestaan computers niet. Voor de tienmiljardste (ok, lichtelijk overdreven) keer: de ET is niet een nutteloos vormvormig aanhangsel dat je gewoon maar zonder consequenties kunt "afknippen". Zonder de ET geen fossiele brandstoffen en dus geen industrile revolutie, en dat is nog maar 1 consequentie. 
> 
> Ronald eist antwoorden, de ET wankelt... Waarom zou ik je verder nog antwoorden geven? Beklijven doen ze toch niet en je komt vervolgens op de proppen met ng meer vertoon van dilettantisme en onkunde. Verder: _What Huxley said_.
> Nou vooruit dan, nog even die tussenvormen waarover Snowwhite ook al begon te raaskallen:




Je mag het begrip universalistisch dan toch beter moeten bekijken. Het id geen verzamelmap van allerlei wat. Kom nou. Dat men en passant de twee eikele punten van de ET onder algemeen wetenschap wil schuiven is toch waar het om gaat? Hoezo geologie, biologie, natuurkunde, scheikunde en natuurkunde?? Laat de rest dan maar ook meeliften.

Praat geen onzin over de industriele revolutie als jij eerst mijn woorden gaat zitten verdraaien en daar ook nog eens overdreven denkt te willen scoren. Zie je zelf niet hoe belachelijk je resageert? Dat is dan ook een soort wetenschappelijk handelen? Leer eerst goed te lezen. Je gooit in je enthousiasme alles op een hoop.

Als je het nog niet hebt begrepen: kan me geen bal schelen of je wel of geen antwoorden geeft eigenlijk. Zeker niet van dit soort. Op de een of andere manier snap je inderdaad de discussie niet. Over dillitantisme gesproken. Geen enkele keer worden mijn twee vragen beantwoord. In plaats daarvan wordt er meegelift op andere theorieen waarvan ik zelf zeg dat ze empirisch zijn. Gemakkelijke camouflage en dan ook nog eens verschuilen op een analfabeet als huxly? Heerlijk die vage ad infinitum oplossingen die nergens terug te vinden zijn. Heerlijk die eerste klap. Zo'n belangrijke item als tussenvorm maakt de hele theorie als speculatie en in de ware zin van het woord niet-wetenschappelijk. Leuke theorie maar geen wetenschappelijk bewijs dan behalve speculatieve uitspraken op geleende theorieen.

----------


## maartenn100

> En jullie God is En God.. 
> [ Soerah al-Haddj 22:34 ]


Akkoord, het is allemaal mooi, maar van waar je behoefte aan een Schepper?
Je zou ook kunnen zeggen dat "Alles 'is' wat het is, zonder meer"
.
Kan die schoonheid niet gewoon mogen 'zijn' van jou.
Aanvaarding wat er is, zonder je behoefte aan meer op de kosmos te projecteren, is pas de schoonheid echt waarderen.

Ben je in de onkunde je in te denken dat het er gewoon is en altijd geweest is, zonder een Iemand die er de hand in had?

Dat het een zichzelfgenoegzaam gegeven is. Dat enkel onverschillig verderwerkt, los van jouw lof of vrees? 
Dat het een Zijnde is (deze wereld) dat zich voltrekt zonder meer.
Dat ontstaan is zoals het is gegroeid en in oorsprong altijd 'was' zonder dat Iets van buitenaf er _voor ons denken_ moet zijn geweest dat het pers geschapen moet hebben?

Dat de natuurwetten onverschillig van jouw hoop, liefde, angst zich steeds volgens dezelfde wetten voltrekken? Dat het prachtig is om via de fysica of biologie deze evolutiewetten vast te stellen?

Dat de systemen zich vormen of niet vormen volgens wetten, die vastliggen, en waar niks of niemand, alleen de natuurwetten zelf de hand in hebben?

Open je hart en ogen, en kijk hoe de dingen zich uit zichzelf voltrekken zonder uitwendige bemoeienis.
Zonder een invloed van buitenaf gehoorzamend aan hun eigen soms complexe wetmatigheden. Dat systemen zichzelf vormen of doorbroken worden, zonder dat iemand er iets over te zeggen heeft. Maar volgens rationele wetten, die we al dan niet kunnen bevatten en soms kunnen benvloeden.

Oh open je hart om deze uit zichzelfwerkende schoonheid bezig te zien en haar wetmatigheden onder je loep te nemen, en je te verheugen over hun genialiteit, die geen schepper of andere tussenkomst behoeven. Dat van een schepper zelf geen spoor is te merken en enkel terug te brengen is op de angstige _van een god verlaten behoefte van mensen_.

Als er iets aan te duiden is als Heilig, dan is het het leven zelf. De mens, een mensenkind, de dieren, de natuur en haar schoonheid alles wat leven is, is het heiligste wat we kennen. Geen god te bespeuren, maar een machtige sterrenhemel en met kans buitenaards op leven in dat machtig grote universum.

Open je ogen daarvoor, ipv gewoon onnadenkend aan te nemen wat uit vroegere mythologien over de natuurkrachten uit onwetendheid en vrees (onmacht er iets aan te veranderen) aan goden werd toegeschreven.

Vroeger baden de mensen voor verschillende goden in de hoop daardoor een goede oogst te af te kopen van hun god(en). Er was echter geen god om zich door bidden te laten chanteren of dwingen tot een betere oogst. Het was het mythologisch en wishfullthinking van mensen om zo invloed te kunnen uitoefenen op deze zichzelfgenoegzame mensonverschillige werkelijkheid. Nu 'weten' we dat we in serres kunnen planten, en hoe we ons van een meer zekere oogst kunnen verzekeren... Niet uit de boeken, wel vanuit onderzoek van hoe de natuur werkt.
De mens heeft dankzij de wetenschap en zijn kennis, tot hiertoe, de aarde in zijn voordeel weten te benutten. Maar los van dat, trekt de wereld zich niks aan van de mens, maar de mens is er wel voor zijn leven van afhankelijk.

Dat is de realiteit, beste Loqman, hoe graag we ook meer hadden gewild met z'n allen...
De realiteit is tegelijk schoon en onverschillig hard (bij het sterven van een dierbare bvb.)
Als je de lelijkheid en onrechtvaardigheid van de natuur negeert in je bezinging van 'het Geschapene', hou er dan rekening mee dat je wellicht aan wishfullthinking aan het doen bent, dan dat je de waarheid neemt zoals zij is, hoe moeilijk of makkelijk je het er ook mee hebt.

----------


## Thermopylae

> Het is eigenlijk wel grappig. We hebben allemaal hetzelfde bewijs, dezelfde feiten: dezelfde aarde, lagen fossielen, dieren planten, mensen, sterren...Het verschil is natuurlijk de interpretatie van deze feiten ieder gebaseerd op verschillende vooronderstellingen, axioma's die sprekend over het verleden pas relevant worden. Het argumenteren over "het bewijs" zit hem natuurlijk in de interpretaties gebaseerd op die vooronderstellingen. Eens zullen de twee disciplines nooit worden omdat door twee verschillende brillen wordt gekeken. Ik ben goed in staat naar de ET te kijken maar op de een of andere manier een ET aanhanger bijna nooit naar de argumenten van de gelovige. Zodra hij dat probeert komt meteen zijn eigen vooronderstellingen weer om de hoek kijken. Ook wel begrijpelijk wanneer we naar bovennatuurlijke zaken moeten kijken en moeten afzonderen in de discipline en theorie. Om de 
> een of andere reden verlangt men dan "sterke feiten". Het moeilijk andere vooronderstellingen tot zich kunnen nemen is een bepaalde beperking van vrijheid die men zichzelf oplegt. "Hoe" te denken is moeilijk. "Wat" te denken is een gemakkelijker weg. Dat ik in mijn traditie die in alle integriteit is overgeleverd, die inhoudelijk al aangeeft dat Gds Woord in Tora geen vonds van mensen is, dat ik niet alleen geloof in de Openbaring bij de berg Sinai maar ook verder in de tijd tijdens het leven van de profeten en het bestaan van de Tabernakel en de Tempel, geloof en leef valt door niemand mij te ontnemen. Tevens ben ik in staat om aan te tonen dat er geen contradictie tussen wetenschap en Tora bestaat. Niet om mijn tegenstander in discussie te overtuigen want ik weet ook wel dat een bepaalde geloof en vertrouwen daarvoor nodig is. 
> "Ex-gelovigen" zijn wat dit betreft beperkt doordat zij zijn vastgegroeid in vroegere opvoeding en gefrustreerde kennis die veelal niet eens gegrond blijkt te zijn. In deze discussie wordt om de hete brei gelopen. Allerlei sub-wegen wordt getracht te bewandelen die simpelweg het eikele punt trachten te verdrukken: het speculatieve. Ik kan hier met niet veel moeite een artikel vertalen of een theorie neerzetten die gebruikt wordt de ET kritisch te bekijken. Wetenschap moet met wetenschap worden geverifieerd. Jij bent niet in staat het sluitend bewijs van de ET te leveren en ik niet van het kritiek daarop. Wij hanteren werken van wetenschappers die dat wel kunnen. De discussie eindigt daar waar de discussie bij de wetenschappers eindigt: er is geen sluitend bewijs. Logisch is het zeker niet. Gissen doet men niet in de wetenschap. Je schrijft: "Kun je n reden geven, waarom het menselijk embryo de aanzet van kieuwpoorten laat zien, en de mens een staartbeentje heeft, anders, dan dat de mens het voorlopig sluitstuk is, van een evolutieketen die o.a. de vissen en dieren met een staart telden?" Degenen die denken dat te hebben aangetoond, wat voor bewijzen leveren ze dat dat met evolutie der soorten te maken heeft?
> Deze discussie op een religieus forum wil maar n ding: zogenaamd bewijzen dat er geen Schepper is. Totaal vergeefse moeite omdat de gelovige in ieder geval wel weet dat het om twee verschillende disciplines gaat.
> 
> Het euvele punt van de ET is de oorsprong van de aarde met daarbij geleende berekeningen vanuit andere wetenschappelijke hypotheses die menen de oudheid te kunnen te bepalen (menen, omdat elke hoek daarin zijn methode als absoluut wil door laten gaan en dus een slag om de arm houden) naar onderzoeken in het hier en nu met "voorspellingen" naar het verleden en enigszins naar de toekomst.
> 
> Het euvele punt in de ET is ook de overgang van de diverse soorten voortkomend uit ncellige organismesHet is natuurlijk onzin aan te voeren dat onderzoekers die de ET bestrijden dat vanuit hun geloof doen. Hetzelfde kun je aanvoeren dat de ET vanaf de 18de eeuw al werd ontwikkeld door atheisten. Het gaat hier om puur wetenschappelijke waarheden. Kennis is hier het onderwerp. Daar bedoel ik niet algemene kennis mee, maar wetenschappelijke. Enige suggestie past daar niet in.Het euvele punt is Gd de Schepper van de wereld. Maar al tig keer schrijf ik dat de wetenschap daar niets over kan zeggen.Je schrijft dat er bevindingen zijn die de ET ondersteunen. Nee dat is niet zo. De relatief weinige gegevens die die methoden naar boven halen wordt door de ET aanhangers gebruikt om er de evolutie mee aan te tonen en dat is een veel te grote stap te ver. Ik wijs die bevindingen niet af, ik wijs de vrijheden die de ET aanneemt om vanuit die theorieen hun eigen bewijs om evoluties der soorten ermee te denken aan te kunnen tonen. Dat is iets heel anders. Je kunt bv Menton hierop nalezen. Dat je vele wetenschappers niet op het net hebt kunnen vinden is misscien omdat je ze in boeken moet zoeken. Vind het een beetje raar dat als je zo voor de ET bent je geen tegenargumentaties van dezelfde soort wetenschappers hebt gelezen. Is dit zo? Prof. M.Sachs is natuurkundige en astronoom. Hij is een theoretisch natuurkundige wiens resurch is in "General Relativity Theory". Schreef oa "General Relativity and Matter". Bepaald geen jurist dus. Maar dacht je nu werkelijk dat alleen een evolutie bioloog tegengas zou kunnen geven? We hebben het over wetenschappelijke methoden. Juist diegenen die ik noemde zijn in staat aan te tonen dat de methoden niet kloppen; vind je als je van Prof. L.Spetner "The evolutionary doctrine" of "Information Theory considerations of Organic Evolution" of "A new look at the theory of evolution" op naleest bijvoorbeeld. Niets te maken met evolutie? Hoezo?


Er is een tendens waar te nemen, dat gelovigen nogal meewarig kijken naar mensen die menen dat de ET een waardevolle verklaring geeft, over hoe mensen en dieren zijn ontstaan, vanuit zeer primitieve eencellige zeebewoners. Geen enkel bewijs ondersteunt deze theorie menen deze gelovigen. Wat zetten deze gelovigen, daar tegenover? Volgens hen de Absolute Waarheid, de diverse heilige boeken, die aangeven dat het heelal met alles er op en er aan door God is geschapen. Wat echter opvalt, er is nog nooit een mm wetenschappelijk bewijs geleverd, dat God al dan niet zou bestaan. M.b.t. de ET kan in ieder geval nog worden gesteld, dat uit onderzoeken vanuit andere wetenschappelijke disciplines bevindingen naar voren zijn gekomen, die de ET steunen.
Jij stelt, dat er wel bewijs is geleverd, omdat de Isralieten massaal getuigen zijn geweest dat Mozes de Berg Sinai is opgeklommen, en daar "instructies" van God heeft gekregen, alsmede dat hem de Wet ter hand is gesteld.
Wat blijkt echter, dat nu net over de man die door God zou zijn uitverkoren, buiten de heilige boeken totaal niets is te vinden! In geen enkel geschrift wordt hij genoemd. Dat is natuurlijk heel vreemd, gezien het feit dat Mozes door de dochter van een Farao aan diens hof zou zijn opgevoed. Ook bestond Mozes het later de Farao te chanteren, om zijn volk uit Egypte te laten vertrekken, onder bedreiging van een aantal plagen. Het feit dat enorm veel slaven zo het land uitwandelden, moet een enorme indruk op de Egyptische bevolking hebben gemaakt, en de economie van dat land op zijn grondvesten hebben doen schudden. Maar er is nooit een tekstdrager gevonden, die daarover rept. De slavenopstand in het Romeinse Rijk, deed Rome op zijn grondvesten schudden, en we weten haarfijn het verloop, en dat Spartacus de aanvoerder was, Maar over Mozes? Niets te vinden! Toch zijn er enorm veel teksten opgegraven in Egypte, niet alleen van overheidspersonen, maar ook correspondentie tussen burgers.
Sterker nog, in de tora/bijbel worden in de verhalen de mensen die daar in "optreden" over het algemeen ik zou bijna zeggen pijnlijk nauwkeurig bij naam genoemd. In deze uiterst belangrijke zaak echter, Mozes die zijn volk uit slavernij naar het beloofde land leidt, die door God zou zijn uitverkoren, om de Berg Sinai op te mogen klimmen naar God toe, en de Wet in ontvangst mocht nemen, wordt niet eens de naam van de betrokken Farao genoemd!
Dus ook hier wordt elke mogelijkheid, om e.e.a. te verifiren al bij voorbaat minimaal heel moeilijk gemaakt.
Het is dan ook niet voor niets, dat in de moderne theologie, wordt aangenomen, dat Mozes niet heeft bestaan, of dat er minimaal ernstig aan wordt getwijfeld.
Toch wordt gesteld, dat het bewijs dat God de schepper is van alles, bewijs: de heilige boeken schrijven dat, en de heilige boeken is de Absolute Waarheid. 

Prof. Dawkins stond eens te praten met een aantal van zijn hooggeleerde collega's in Oxford, toen n van die collega's opmerkte, jammer dat de collega van de theologische faculteit er niet bij is, dan konden we nog eens goed verder praten over de zaken des levens.
Waarop Dawkins opmerkte: we kunnen in feite net zo goed de tuinman erbij vragen, die weet net zoveel van God! 

En dat is natuurlijk waar, over de echt cruciale vragen rond God, is er geen mens, die daar antwoord op kan geven, anders dan oplepelen wat er in oude heilige boeken staat. Maar of dat echt de Absolute Waarheid is? Ieder wetenschappelijke bewijs ontbreekt. Op zich is dat ook geen enkel probleem, tot dat gelovigen gaan beweren, dat hetgeen in de heiligee boeken staat de waarheid is en niet anders dan de waarheid. Dan mag je ook om deugdelijke wetenschappelijke bewijzen vragen, die immers ook worden gevraagd als het gaat om de ET.
Derhalve is het inderdaad een discussie, die niet tot overeenstemming kan leiden. Jij schrijft zelf, het zijn twee verschillende disciplines. Echter dan wel in die zin, dat van de ET (terecht) wetenschappelijke ondersteuning wordt verwacht, terwijl de inhoud van de heilige boeken, voor Absoluut Waar wordt gehouden, zonder dat daarvoor wetenschappelijke bewijzen worden aangedragen, nog gevraagd. Geloof overstijgt immers alles?

----------


## huxley

> Prof. Dawkins stond eens te praten met een aantal van zijn hooggeleerde collega's in Oxford, toen n van die collega's opmerkte, jammer dat de collega van de theologische faculteit er niet bij is, dan konden we nog eens goed verder praten over de zaken des levens.
> Waarop Dawkins opmerkte: we kunnen in feite net zo goed de tuinman erbij vragen, die weet net zoveel van God!





> En dat is natuurlijk waar, over de echt cruciale vragen rond God, is er geen mens, die daar antwoord op kan geven, anders dan oplepelen wat er in oude heilige boeken staat. Maar of dat echt de Absolute Waarheid is?


In dit verband het volgende gedicht van Karel Jonckheere, gericht aan de hoogmoedigen die van God hun beroep hebben gemaakt en zijn wil menen te kennen:

Gij weet niet meer dan ieder mens kan weten
doch drukt een masker voor uw bang gezicht,
waarachter noch geheim noch adel ligt
sinds gij door hoogmoedswaanzin werd bezeten.

Ons wilt gij leiden naar het eeuwig licht,
ons aardes lieve tovers doen vergeten
voor een domein door niemand ooit gemeten,
doch vast beloofd wie voor uw wetten zwicht.

Geneest sluw voort en schooit uw kathedralen,
stoot kreten uit en predikt van de hel,
de simpele geesten zullen u betalen

terwijl gij danst en rinkelt met de schel.
Iets pijnt mij voor de reinen in uw rijen
daar zij eens met mij in't ijle zullen schreien.

----------


## Charlus

> <...>Je mag het begrip universalistisch dan toch beter moeten bekijken. Het id geen verzamelmap van allerlei wat. Kom nou. Dat men en passant de twee eikele punten van de ET onder algemeen wetenschap wil schuiven is toch waar het om gaat? Hoezo geologie, biologie, natuurkunde, scheikunde en natuurkunde?? Laat de rest dan maar ook meeliften.<...>


Ik wilde het niet te moeilijk voor je maken, maar zie aan je reactie dat ik nu al een aantal bruggen te ver ben gegaan. Het verband tussen de ET en geologie heb ik al uitgelegd, ik zal maar geen moeite meer doen de verbanden met die andere wetenschapsgebieden aan te geven. Inmiddels is gevoeglijk gebleken dat jij geen enkel idee hebt van de cruciale rol die de ET speelt in een aantal toegepaste natuurwetenschappen.
Eikele punten? Er zijn geen heikele punten. Als de ET ook maar enigszins discutabel zou blijken indien geplaatst op de pijnbank van wetenschappelijk verificatie, dan zouden (evolutie-)biologen, geologen en geofysici de eersten zijn om 'm zonder omhaal uit het raam te flikkeren. Wat denk jij eigenlijk? Dat de ET voor die mensen een soortement redeloos geloof is zoals jij gelooft in de Waarheid van de scheppingsleer? Dat ze zich tegen beter weten in in hun vakgebied (mede) baseren op een ondeugdelijke theorie omdat..., ja waarom eigenlijk? 
Pure kwatsj dat jij kritisch zou staan tegenover de ET vanuit een puur wetenschappelijke benadering en niet vanuit door je geloof ingegeven ressentiment. De conclusie van het tegendeel zou namelijk luiden, dat nagenoeg alle even hierboven genoemde wetenschappers inferieur zijn aan de briljante Ronald omdat ze je keiharde pijnpunten van de ET over het hoofd hebben gezien. Conclusie: jij kraamt onzin uit. Of wilde je in volle ernst beweren, psycholoogje, dat jij deze mensen en Darwin zelf overtreft op hun eigen vakgebieden en wetenschapsbeoefening iha.?

----------


## ronald

> Akkoord, het is allemaal mooi, maar van waar je behoefte aan een Schepper?



Dit is net zo dom alsof je zou zeggen....dat is allemaal maar mooi met dat leven...maar waarom je behoefte aan een hart?

----------


## ronald

> Er is een tendens waar te nemen, dat gelovigen nogal meewarig kijken naar mensen die menen dat de ET een waardevolle verklaring geeft, over hoe mensen en dieren zijn ontstaan, vanuit zeer primitieve eencellige zeebewoners. Geen enkel bewijs ondersteunt deze theorie menen deze gelovigen. Wat zetten deze gelovigen, daar tegenover? Volgens hen de Absolute Waarheid, de diverse heilige boeken, die aangeven dat het heelal met alles er op en er aan door God is geschapen. Wat echter opvalt, er is nog nooit een mm wetenschappelijk bewijs geleverd, dat God al dan niet zou bestaan. M.b.t. de ET kan in ieder geval nog worden gesteld, dat uit onderzoeken vanuit andere wetenschappelijke disciplines bevindingen naar voren zijn gekomen, die de ET steunen.
> Jij stelt, dat er wel bewijs is geleverd, omdat de Isralieten massaal getuigen zijn geweest dat Mozes de Berg Sinai is opgeklommen, en daar "instructies" van God heeft gekregen, alsmede dat hem de Wet ter hand is gesteld.
> Wat blijkt echter, dat nu net over de man die door God zou zijn uitverkoren, buiten de heilige boeken totaal niets is te vinden! In geen enkel geschrift wordt hij genoemd. Dat is natuurlijk heel vreemd, gezien het feit dat Mozes door de dochter van een Farao aan diens hof zou zijn opgevoed. Ook bestond Mozes het later de Farao te chanteren, om zijn volk uit Egypte te laten vertrekken, onder bedreiging van een aantal plagen. Het feit dat enorm veel slaven zo het land uitwandelden, moet een enorme indruk op de Egyptische bevolking hebben gemaakt, en de economie van dat land op zijn grondvesten hebben doen schudden. Maar er is nooit een tekstdrager gevonden, die daarover rept. De slavenopstand in het Romeinse Rijk, deed Rome op zijn grondvesten schudden, en we weten haarfijn het verloop, en dat Spartacus de aanvoerder was, Maar over Mozes? Niets te vinden! Toch zijn er enorm veel teksten opgegraven in Egypte, niet alleen van overheidspersonen, maar ook correspondentie tussen burgers.
> Sterker nog, in de tora/bijbel worden in de verhalen de mensen die daar in "optreden" over het algemeen ik zou bijna zeggen pijnlijk nauwkeurig bij naam genoemd. In deze uiterst belangrijke zaak echter, Mozes die zijn volk uit slavernij naar het beloofde land leidt, die door God zou zijn uitverkoren, om de Berg Sinai op te mogen klimmen naar God toe, en de Wet in ontvangst mocht nemen, wordt niet eens de naam van de betrokken Farao genoemd!
> Dus ook hier wordt elke mogelijkheid, om e.e.a. te verifiren al bij voorbaat minimaal heel moeilijk gemaakt.
> Het is dan ook niet voor niets, dat in de moderne theologie, wordt aangenomen, dat Mozes niet heeft bestaan, of dat er minimaal ernstig aan wordt getwijfeld.
> Toch wordt gesteld, dat het bewijs dat God de schepper is van alles, bewijs: de heilige boeken schrijven dat, en de heilige boeken is de Absolute Waarheid. 
> 
> Prof. Dawkins stond eens te praten met een aantal van zijn hooggeleerde collega's in Oxford, toen n van die collega's opmerkte, jammer dat de collega van de theologische faculteit er niet bij is, dan konden we nog eens goed verder praten over de zaken des levens.
> ...





Ik weet niet hoe gelovigen naar ET aanhangers kijken? Als jij dat als 'meewarig" beoordeelt, het zij zo. Klinkt wel zielig op deze manier. Het grappige is natuurlijk dat het gelovigen een worst zal zezen welke speculatieve hypothesen er allemaal op de markt zijn. Het is toch een andere discipline en totaal van onbelang voor het dagelijks functioneren. Ik kom er steeds meer achter dat die voorstanders eigenlijk ontzettend benepen, intollerant en zo geindoctrineerd zijn dat ze achter speculatieve wetenschappen verschuilen om zo hun versie van de oorsprong op het leven enig inhoud te geven. Waarom wil men zich zo graag op een site als deze profileren? Inderdaad...meewarig is misschien toch het juiste woord.

Maar goed. Je toont enig interesse was de Bijbel zegt. Niet dat alles wat je erover brengt juist is. Je blijft bij voorbeeld hardnekkig de overgeleverde observaties en enquete van honderduizenden negeren. Kan zijn dat je dat ook een fabel vindt. Indien zo dan zijn we eigenlijk wat jou betreft toch "uitgesproken"? Welke joodse bronnen ben je na gegaan om de figuur Mozes terug te vinden? Of had je een DVD van een live-opname verwacht? Welke niet-joodse geschriften ben je na gaan pluizen waar Mozes eventueel genoemd zou zijn? Alle? Grappig. Als er hier en daar wat vondsten van fossielen zijn gevonden met daaraan een theorie geplakt worden uitgebreide extrapolerende aanvullingen zondermeer als zoete koek geslikt. Waar men al niet blij mee kan zijn. Maar doet er niet toe. Dat staat op dit moment niet ter discussie. Wat weten we nu uit Egyptische bronnen van de grote koningen? Alles? Welke verklaringen en bronnen hebben wij voor de ineenstorting van het Maya-rijk? Die van de Maya's zelf? Nu moet om het verhaal van Mozes bewaarheid gevonden te worden niet-joodse bronnen worden aangetoond. Grappig, want die joodse bronnen worden niet eens door buitenstaanders gekend dus laat staan erkend. Niet dat het Jodendom daar zo naasig naar op zoek gaan of blij zullen zijn wanneer er een of andere link (bekijk trouwens de herdatering van de Egyptische dynastieen maar eens na over een bewijs van Mozes) wordt bloot gelegd. Romeinse geschiedschrijveing op een eenzelfde niveau al het hirogliefen bestand? Zal ons allemaal eigenlijk een worst wezen. De Tora is het woord van Gd en wij weten als geen ander wat en in welke hoedanigheid dat waar is door de relatie die we met de Schepper hebben. Of het mij wat kan schelen dat de Tora als fabel wordt gezien? Geen bal. Mensen die zoiets blijken te verkondigen hebben niet eens een basiskennis dus laat staan dat ze op het niveau zijn "zoiets" te kunnen weerleggen. En dan ook nog eens willen verwachten datt de Tora een soort "krant" zou zijn? Een soort "geschiedenisboek"? Waar wil je de discussie in duwen? Jouw beperkte kijk? Ga je gang, maar verwaxht niet van mij in je beperkte kijk mee te gaan. Wat moderne Theologie zegt zal ons ook een worst wezen. Al 2000 jaar zegt "die theologie"" zaken anders zoals die in het Jodendom zijn. Weg argument. Dawkins kan best eens gelijk hebbben gehad: de tuinman of de theoloog is om het even. Het lachwekkende is natuurlijk dat Dawkins nog minder weet van de Tora of Bijbel dan de tuinman.
Je gebrek aan kennis over wat en wie Gddelijk is/kan zijn reikt niet tot dat niveau om te kunnen zeggen dat "op oude boeken" alles is gebaseerd. Geeft niet. Staat natuurlijk niet erg netjes als je ook nog een aan komt om "wetenschappelijk" bewijs te eisen, wat je zo graag door onze strot wilt duwen terwijl ik al tig keer heb geschreven dat Tora en wetenschap twee disciplines zijn die niet met elkaar verenigd kan worden in de essentie van de zaak. Waar zie jij in wetenschappelijke werken het begrip engel verklaard? Je zult je meer in de religieuze bronnen moeten verdiepen om daar enig uitspraak over te kunnen doen. Dat waarvan je dacht het te hebben gedaan is zeer onvolledig, onjuist en bevooroordeeld want een niet erg wetenschappelijk uitgangspunt is. Geloof houdt zich met name bezig met de zin van het leven in contact zijnd met het bovennatuurlijke. De rest is bijzaak.

----------


## ronald

> Ik wilde het niet te moeilijk voor je maken, maar zie aan je reactie dat ik nu al een aantal bruggen te ver ben gegaan. Het verband tussen de ET en geologie heb ik al uitgelegd, ik zal maar geen moeite meer doen de verbanden met die andere wetenschapsgebieden aan te geven. Inmiddels is gevoeglijk gebleken dat jij geen enkel idee hebt van de cruciale rol die de ET speelt in een aantal toegepaste natuurwetenschappen.
> Eikele punten? Er zijn geen heikele punten. Als de ET ook maar enigszins discutabel zou blijken indien geplaatst op de pijnbank van wetenschappelijk verificatie, dan zouden (evolutie-)biologen, geologen en geofysici de eersten zijn om 'm zonder omhaal uit het raam te flikkeren. Wat denk jij eigenlijk? Dat de ET voor die mensen een soortement redeloos geloof is zoals jij gelooft in de Waarheid van de scheppingsleer? Dat ze zich tegen beter weten in in hun vakgebied (mede) baseren op een ondeugdelijke theorie omdat..., ja waarom eigenlijk? 
> Pure kwatsj dat jij kritisch zou staan tegenover de ET vanuit een puur wetenschappelijke benadering en niet vanuit door je geloof ingegeven ressentiment. De conclusie van het tegendeel zou namelijk luiden, dat nagenoeg alle even hierboven genoemde wetenschappers inferieur zijn aan de briljante Ronald omdat ze je keiharde pijnpunten van de ET over het hoofd hebben gezien. Conclusie: jij kraamt onzin uit. Of wilde je in volle ernst beweren, psycholoogje, dat jij deze mensen en Darwin zelf overtreft op hun eigen vakgebieden en wetenschapsbeoefening iha.?





Je hoeft voor mij geen verbanden met andere wetenschappen te leggen. Daar gaat het helemaal niet om. Het gaat bij de ET erom dat die verbanden een eigen leven zijn gaan leiden. Speculatieve wetenschap bedrijven op basis van empirische wetenschappen. Had ik toch al tig keer gezegd? Grappig dat je "wetenschappelijk verificatie" noemt. Volgens dit beginsel is het zinvol zegbare beperkt tot dat wat empitrisch uit ervaring te verifieren is. Mooi. Dat is het dus niet.
Geen heikele punten? En al die onbeantwoorde vragen mbt de ET dan? De wetenschap heeft altijd de opvatting om niet van zichzelf te stellen dat zij absoluut is. Dat houdt in dat en nieuwe bevindingen gedaan kunnen worden en bestaande axioma's zouden kunnen worden aangepast. Empirische "feiten" of bevindingen kunnen alleen als logischrelevant of irrelevant worden aangemerkt met betrekking tot een gegeven hypothese, maar niet tot een gegeven probleem. Een verzameling van empirische "feiten" kan worden geanalyseerd en geklassificeerd op veel verschillende manieren, waarvan de meeste niet verhelderend zijn voor het doel van een gegeven onderzoek. Zo gaat de ene hypothese met kennis van anderen "aan de haal". Al weer kom je interfereren met je scheppingsgezeur die hier helemaal niet ter sprake is. Dat is een heel andere discipline. Wanneer leer je eens wetenschappelijk onderschijd te maken? Dat is jouw grootse onzin. Misschien lees je zelf wat Darwin over Darwin zegt en dan hoeft niemand ertussen te komen. Het kwetst je waarschijnlijk des te meer dat een gelovig persoon dit allemaal stelt dan dat je werkelijk luistert. Anders zou je er niet constand mee hoeven te gooien om weet ik veel wat te scoren. Betje goedkoop en hautain. Waarom kom jij eigenlijk met jouw groot gelijk eigenlijk op deze site? Heb je je die vraag wel eens gesteld?

----------


## huxley

> Je hoeft voor mij geen verbanden met andere wetenschappen te leggen. Daar gaat het helemaal niet om. Het gaat bij de ET erom dat die verbanden een eigen leven zijn gaan leiden. Speculatieve wetenschap bedrijven op basis van empirische wetenschappen. Had ik toch al tig keer gezegd? Grappig dat je "wetenschappelijk verificatie" noemt.


Wanneer we dit vertalen naar de rechtszaak tegen de van moord verdachte persoon, die ik als analogie opvoerde, krijgen we het volgende:
"U hoeft voor mij geen verbanden met andere, belastende aanwijzingen te leggen, meneer de rechter. Daar gaat het niet om. Het gaat er bij deze rechtszaak om dat die verbanden een eigen leven zijn gaan leiden. Speculaties op basis van diverse aanwijzingen. Grappig dat u uw oordeel onderbouwd noemt"
De verdachte kan volgens Ronald nooit worden veroordeeld want de samenhang tussen de belastende aanwijzingen is volgens hem irrelevant. Maar hij zou moord en brand roepen als een rechter, de overdaad aan belastende aanwijzingen ten spijt, de moordenaar van zijn broer zou laten lopen.

Het probleem is dat Ronald niet kan toegeven dat de geologie, astronomie en diverse andere takken van wetenschap een zeer goede verklaring hebben weten te geven voor de waargenomen feiten en dat een oude aarde daar deel van uit maakt. Toegeven dat de verklaring plausibel is, zelfs al is ze niet bewezen. Ronald beweert ijskoud dat wetenschappers het publiek hiermee een "rad voor ogen" draaien. 
Maar zelf geeft Ronald geen enkele plausibele, alternatieve theorie die op basis van de waarnemingen zijn idee van een jonge aarde ondersteunt. Een theorie die uitlegt hoe in tegenstelling tot nu ijsringen niet 1 maar tientallen malen per jaar vormden of waarom in tegenstelling tot nu boomringen niet 1 maal maar meerdere malen per jaar vormden of waarom de dagelijkse kalkafzettingen van bepaalde koralen 365 ringen per jaar opleveren maar bij oude koralen ooit 400 maal per jaar gebeurden en zowel door radiometrische datering zijn geschat op een ouderdom van 400 miljoen jaar als door schating a.d.h.v. de wetten van de mechanica.
Allemaal van de vervelende details die hij door het mompelen van 'extrapolatie' en 'katalyse' en veel sofistisch geneuzel probeert weg te wuiven, alsof ze daardoor opeens niet meer zouden bestaan.
.
Zijn weerzin tegen de ET is puur religieus van aard.

----------


## Charlus

> <...>Al weer kom je interfereren met je scheppingsgezeur die hier helemaal niet ter sprake is. Dat is een heel andere discipline. Wanneer leer je eens wetenschappelijk onderschijd te maken? Dat is jouw grootse onzin.<...>


Wetenschappelijk "onderschijd", ach man. Alles wat jij hier tot nu toe te berde gebracht hebt, is scheppingsgezeur pur sang. Qua wetenschapsbeoefening ben jij een volslagen nitwit. Ihbz. van de vakgebieden waarmee de ET verband houdt, weet en snap je niets, zoals je keer op keer bewijst met je bijdragen alhier. Op onderstaande kreeg ik geen zinnige reaktie, dus nog maar een keer. 
Als de ET ook maar enigszins discutabel zou blijken indien geplaatst op de pijnbank van wetenschappelijk verificatie, dan zouden (evolutie-)biologen, geologen en geofysici de eersten zijn om 'm zonder omhaal uit het raam te flikkeren. Wat denk jij eigenlijk? Dat de ET voor die mensen een soortement redeloos geloof is zoals jij gelooft in de Waarheid van de scheppingsleer? Dat ze zich tegen beter weten in in hun vakgebied (mede) baseren op een ondeugdelijke theorie omdat..., ja waarom eigenlijk?
Pure kwatsj dat jij kritisch zou staan tegenover de ET vanuit een puur wetenschappelijke benadering en niet vanuit door je geloof ingegeven ressentiment. De conclusie van het tegendeel zou namelijk luiden, dat nagenoeg alle even hierboven genoemde wetenschappers inferieur zijn aan de briljante Ronald omdat ze je keiharde pijnpunten van de ET over het hoofd hebben gezien. Conclusie: jij kraamt onzin uit. Of wilde je in volle ernst beweren, psycholoogje, dat jij deze mensen en Darwin zelf overtreft op hun eigen vakgebieden en wetenschapsbeoefening iha.?

----------


## Charlus

> <...>Zijn weerzin tegen de ET is puur religieus van aard.


Geen twijfel mogelijk.

----------


## Rourchid

> Het ontbreken van tussenvormen vormt geen tegenwerping van de ET, maar is een onvermijdelijk gevolg van de aard van het studiemateriaal. Gaten zullen er dus altijd blijven, vandaar dat "theorie"


Hier beschrijf je een causaal paradigma : je beroepen op wetten die worden verondersteld te gelden, zonder dat je over alle feiten beschikt om dat ook waar te kunnen maken.
Een causaal paradigma is evenwel geen causaliteit(sketen) waardoor ET aanvoeren als "bewijs" voor de - niet bestaande - onvolkomenheid van het Schrift per definitie pseudo-wetenschappelijk gezwatel is (en blijft).



> Nee, ik heb het dan ook over moderne inzichten zoals dat slavernij verwerpelijk is en de aarde draait.


"Sociaal Darwinisme" is ook een modern inzicht. 



> Volgens jou heeft er geen industrile revolutie plaatsgevonden, bestaan er geen motoren, geen computers. Voor dit alles is de ET als vooronderstelling een noodzakelijkelijke voorwaarde.


De treinen, waarmee in WOII Joden afgevoerd zijn om vermoord te worden, waren allemaal voorzien van motoren. 
Overigens reed de eerste auto (op methaangas) al rond in 1769 (40 jaar voor de geboorte van dhr. Darwin).

----------


## Rourchid

> Wat wel realistisch is is natuurlijk:
> אַשְׁרֵי הָאִישׁ-- אֲשֶׁר לֹא הָלַךְ, בַּעֲצַת רְשָׁעִים;
> וּבְדֶרֶךְ חַטָּאִים, לֹא עָמָד, וּבְמוֹשַׁב לֵצִים, לֹא יָשָׁב.


.כִּי אִם בְּתוֹרַת יְהוָה, חֶפְצוֹ; וּבְתוֹרָתוֹ יֶהְגֶּה, יוֹמָם וָלָיְלָה

----------


## Tomas

> Geen twijfel mogelijk.


dh

----------


## Charlus

> <...>de - niet bestaande - onvolkomenheid van het Schrift<...>


Ook volgens jou is een mier minstens even intelligent als een mens.

----------


## Thermopylae

> .


“Ik kom er steeds meer achter dat die voorstanders eigenlijk ontzettend benepen, intollerant en zo geindoctrineerd zijn dat ze achter speculatieve wetenschappen verschuilen om zo hun versie van de oorsprong op het leven enig inhoud te geven. Waarom wil men zich zo graag op een site als deze profileren? Inderdaad...meewarig is misschien toch het juiste woord.”

Wat dat gendoctrineerd zijn voor mensen die waardevolle punten zien in de ET.
Het is natuurlijk volstrekt toeval, dat van de mensen die vanaf de wieg een bepaalde godsdienst met de paplepel krijgen ingegoten en van heel jong naar kerk/moskee/synoge worden meegenomen, 99,9 % hun leven lang blijven geloven in de absolute waarheid van hun heilige boek? En dan ook nog eens alleen in de godsdienst die hen vanaf de wieg is ingeprent?

Speculatieve wetenschappen? 
De biochemie, vergelijkende anatomie, paleontologie, embryologie, zijn speculatieve wetenschappen?

Waarom deze mensen zich zo graag op een webstek als deze willen profileren?
Het onderwerp is, waarom geloof je in God. Als gelovigen dan stellen, omdat in een heilig boek staat, dat God bestaat, en dat heilige boek verkondigt de Absolute Waarheid, mag daar dan niet een andere theorie tegenover worden gezet, die een totaal ander kijk heeft op het leven zoals wij dat kennen?


“Maar goed. Je toont enig interesse was de Bijbel zegt. Niet dat alles wat je erover brengt juist is. Je blijft bij voorbeeld hardnekkig de overgeleverde observaties en enquete van honderduizenden negeren. Kan zijn dat je dat ook een fabel vindt. Indien zo dan zijn we eigenlijk wat jou betreft toch "uitgesproken"? Welke joodse bronnen ben je na gegaan om de figuur Mozes terug te vinden? Of had je een DVD van een live-opname verwacht? Welke niet-joodse geschriften ben je na gaan pluizen waar Mozes eventueel genoemd zou zijn? Alle? Grappig. Als er hier en daar wat vondsten van fossielen zijn gevonden met daaraan een theorie geplakt worden uitgebreide extrapolerende aanvullingen zondermeer als zoete koek geslikt. Waar men al niet blij mee kan zijn. Maar doet er niet toe. Dat staat op dit moment niet ter discussie. Wat weten we nu uit Egyptische bronnen van de grote koningen? Alles? Welke verklaringen en bronnen hebben wij voor de ineenstorting van het Maya-rijk? Die van de Maya's zelf? Nu moet om het verhaal van Mozes bewaarheid gevonden te worden niet-joodse bronnen worden aangetoond.”

Er zijn wetenschappers, die hebben de figuur Mozes wilden beschrijven. Men moest echter vaststellen, dat buiten de heilige boeken, er niet n bron te vinden is van “buitenstaanders” die de figuur Mozes noemen! Men weet volstrekt niets over hem!
Een mens is geen eiland. Zeker mensen in vooraanstaande posities niet. In landen, zeker in een belangrijk land, is het een komen en gaan, van mensen uit andere landen. Handelskaravanen, diplomaten, mensen op zoek naar werk. Natuurlijk had men in Egypte toen geen kranten of tv. Maar zoals we ook weten uit onze contreien, het nieuws geen van mond tot mond, of straat, in de herbergen. Mozes was geadopteerd door een dochter van een Farao en aan het hof opgevoed, dus niet bepaald een onbekende persoonlijkheid. Hij bedreigde de Farao tienmaal met een plaag, en leidde een grote groep slaven het land uit. Dat moet het gesprek van de dag zijn geweest! Het land sidderde op zijn grondvesten, een enorme aanslag op de economie, zoveel slaven die in n het land uittrekken! Maar noch in Egyptische bronnen nog van buitenlandse mensen die in Egypte waren op dat moment ook maar iets te lezen over Mozes en zijn daden! Van de slavenopstand in het Romeinse Rijk onder leiding van Spartacus b.v. weten we de hele geschiedenis.

“Grappig. Als er hier en daar wat vondsten van fossielen zijn gevonden met daaraan een theorie geplakt worden uitgebreide extrapolerende aanvullingen zondermeer als zoete koek geslikt” 

Hier en daar wat fossiele vondsten? Over de gehele wereld worden sinds jaar en dag vondsten verricht, en inmiddels puilen de musea over de hele wereld en van uit!
Bovendien, als keer op keer blijkt, dat in de oudste aardlagen, alleen resten worden gevonden van zeer primitieve organismes en in de jongste aardlagen alleen resten van (zeer) geavanceerde organismes, dan onderbouwd dat precies hetgeen de ET beweert! Overigens, op welke extrapolerende aanvullingen doel je nu? Als de heilige boeken gelijk zouden hebben, en God zou alle leven in 2 dagen in n klap hebben geschapen, in de staat zoals wij die nu kennen, dan zouden in alle aardlagen, van de jongste tot de oudsten resten moeten zijn gevonden, van alle dieren en de mens zoals die nu zijn, door elkaar/naast elkaar! Dat is niet het geval, dus je kunt stellen, dat deze twee bevindingen niet alleen de ET ondersteunen, maar vooral ook een bewijs zijn tegen de schepping in n klap door een opperwezen. Maar nogmaals, als je het hier niet mee eens bent, geef dan a.u.b. een logische andere verklaring voor de twee bovengenoemde vaststellingen! 


“ Romeinse geschiedschrijveing op een eenzelfde niveau al het hirogliefen bestand?”

Het gaat niet alleen om geschiedschrijving. Er zijn hele archieven opgegraven van diverse Farao’s met brieven en rapporten, opdrachten aan ambtenaren en generaals etc.
Maar ook van burgers. Gewone brieven over nieuwtjes etc. Maar over Mozes wordt nergens met n woord gerept. Maar dus ook niet uit andere bronnen van mensen die Egypte bezochten, ook in de tijd, dat Mozes daar leefden.



“Zal ons allemaal eigenlijk een worst wezen. De Tora is het woord van Gd en wij weten als geen ander wat en in welke hoedanigheid dat waar is door de relatie die we met de Schepper hebben.”

Uiteraard, alles dat niet in overeenstemming is met het heilige boek zal de gelovige worst zijn!
Alleen maar lastig. Gewoon alles ontkennen. 


“Of het mij wat kan schelen dat de Tora als fabel wordt gezien? Geen bal. Mensen die zoiets blijken te verkondigen hebben niet eens een basiskennis dus laat staan dat ze op het niveau zijn "zoiets" te kunnen weerleggen. En dan ook nog eens willen verwachten datt de Tora een soort "krant" zou zijn? Een soort "geschiedenisboek"? Waar wil je de discussie in duwen? Jouw beperkte kijk? Ga je gang, maar verwaxht niet van mij in je beperkte kijk mee te gaan. Wat moderne Theologie zegt zal ons ook een worst wezen. Al 2000 jaar zegt "die theologie"" zaken anders zoals die in het Jodendom zijn. Weg argument. Dawkins kan best eens gelijk hebbben gehad: de tuinman of de theoloog is om het even. Het lachwekkende is natuurlijk dat Dawkins nog minder weet van de Tora of Bijbel dan de tuinman.” 

Er worden een paar omstandigheden genoemd, op basis waarvan men kan twijfelen of de Absolute Waarheid wel zo absoluut is.
Mozes, die werd uitverkoren de wet te ontvangen, en zijn volk naar het beloofde land te leiden, buiten de heilige boeken geen bron te vinden, die hem noemt.
Schepping door God in twee dagen, van alle dieren en de mens, in de staat zoals wij die nu kennen. Toch worden in de oudste aardlagen, nergens resten van de mens gevonden, zoals wij die nu kennen, noch resten van andere geavanceerde organismes, naast de resten van zeer primitieve organismes. In de musea kun je de ketting zien, van onze voorouders tot de mens zoals wij nu zijn. Zie het menselijk embryo met een aanziet tot kieuwpoorten zoals de vissen die hebben enz.

Overigens zei Dawkins, de tuinman weet net zoveel van God. En dat klopt. Niemand weet iets van/over God, dan alleen hetgeen in de heilige boeken staat, Maar die zijn geschreven door mensen!
Waar Dawkins wel het e.e.a. over weet als evolutie-bioloog en etholoog, is de evolutietheorie, ook door mensen opgesteld, maar wel aan de hand van wetenschappelijk onderzoek.


“Je gebrek aan kennis over wat en wie Gddelijk is/kan zijn reikt niet tot dat niveau om te kunnen zeggen dat "op oude boeken" alles is gebaseerd. Geeft niet. Staat natuurlijk niet erg netjes als je ook nog een aan komt om "wetenschappelijk" bewijs te eisen, wat je zo graag door onze strot wilt duwen terwijl ik al tig keer heb geschreven dat Tora en wetenschap twee disciplines zijn die niet met elkaar verenigd kan worden in de essentie van de zaak. Waar zie jij in wetenschappelijke werken het begrip engel verklaard? Je zult je meer in de religieuze bronnen moeten verdiepen om daar enig uitspraak over te kunnen doen. Dat waarvan je dacht het te hebben gedaan is zeer onvolledig, onjuist en bevooroordeeld want een niet erg wetenschappelijk uitgangspunt is. Geloof houdt zich met name bezig met de zin van het leven in contact zijnd met het bovennatuurlijke. De rest is bijzaak.” 

Inderdaad is alles gebaseerd op oude heilige boeken, die schrijven, dat God bestaat en alles heeft geschapen. Goed, jij geeft daarnaast het voorbeeld van Mozes op de Berg Sinai. Maar zoals gezegd, geen enkele bron buiten de heilige boeken noemt hem.
Ik wil niemand iets door de strot duwen, maar als gelovigen zeggen, God bestaat, en het bewijs is het heilige boek, waarin dat staat, en dat heilige boek is de Absolute Waarheid, waarom zou er dan geen bewijs mogen worden gevraagd? Dat bewijs wordt toch ook gevraagd, van een andere zienswijze; de ET? Inderdaad is er ook geen bewijs dat engelen bestaan, dat is dus ook iets bovennatuurlijks dat nooit bewezen is.
Geloof houdt zich inderdaad bezig met de zin van het leven in relatie tot het bovennatuurlijke. Maar als het bestaan van God – het bovennatuurlijke – al niet eens bewezen is, dan ben je dus bezig met beweringen, die eens door mensen zijn opgeschreven.

----------


## ronald

> Wetenschappelijk "onderschijd", ach man. Alles wat jij hier tot nu toe te berde gebracht hebt, is scheppingsgezeur pur sang. Qua wetenschapsbeoefening ben jij een volslagen nitwit. Ihbz. van de vakgebieden waarmee de ET verband houdt, weet en snap je niets, zoals je keer op keer bewijst met je bijdragen alhier. Op onderstaande kreeg ik geen zinnige reaktie, dus nog maar een keer. 
> Als de ET ook maar enigszins discutabel zou blijken indien geplaatst op de pijnbank van wetenschappelijk verificatie, dan zouden (evolutie-)biologen, geologen en geofysici de eersten zijn om 'm zonder omhaal uit het raam te flikkeren. Wat denk jij eigenlijk? Dat de ET voor die mensen een soortement redeloos geloof is zoals jij gelooft in de Waarheid van de scheppingsleer? Dat ze zich tegen beter weten in in hun vakgebied (mede) baseren op een ondeugdelijke theorie omdat..., ja waarom eigenlijk?
> Pure kwatsj dat jij kritisch zou staan tegenover de ET vanuit een puur wetenschappelijke benadering en niet vanuit door je geloof ingegeven ressentiment. De conclusie van het tegendeel zou namelijk luiden, dat nagenoeg alle even hierboven genoemde wetenschappers inferieur zijn aan de briljante Ronald omdat ze je keiharde pijnpunten van de ET over het hoofd hebben gezien. Conclusie: jij kraamt onzin uit. Of wilde je in volle ernst beweren, psycholoogje, dat jij deze mensen en Darwin zelf overtreft op hun eigen vakgebieden en wetenschapsbeoefening iha.?




Sorry, ik had het met een "t" moeten schrijven: onderschijt. De wetenschap in de pure betekenis wordt constant ondergescheten door speculanten die vele axioma's hebben aangenomen om een mooi verhaal te kunnen samenstellen als zogenaamd variant van de Scheppingsverhaal die door gebrek aan religieus gevoel en drang naar egocentriciteit een "mooier" verhaalje dacht te hebben samengesteld met misbruik van de empirische wetenschap. Dat staat als een paal boven water en de vele pogingen die je hier tracht te brengen duiden er alleen maar op dat je verstrikt bent geraakt in de axioma's. Je brengt constant gepikte bewijzen uit empirische wetenschappen die je vervolgens onderschijt met een zwakke ET die maar twee items hebben: de oorsprong van de aarde en de overgangen van de species. Beiden worden oppervlakkig, extrapolerend (lekker om dat steeds te moeten herhalen) als "waar" versleten.
Een soort kwakzalverij onder de wetenschappen.... Als je al bij de deur bent gescand met een zwak wapen dan kun je wel zo ver mogelijk jezelf blijven binnen smokkelen door blijven lopen dat zwakke wapen blijf je bij je dragen. Dat de ET een speculatieve wetenschap is en niet empirisch, kun je wel door honderdduizen zijwegen te bewandelen om niet echt interessante gegevens, vanaf het begin is het al niet kosher zal ik maar zeggen en zal daardoor nooit kosher worden. Daar hoef je geen VWO voor te hebben, niet eens beta-wetenschappelijk geschoold voor te zijn. De man op de straat kan het al begrijpen.Alleen doe je een beetje duur en elitair om de dommen maar vooral dom te houden. Waar heb ik dit mechanisme niet eens eerder zien werken? Als Darwin-missionarissen doen sommigen wel een heel slechte poging. Breng een ander blaadje uit voor den dommen a la Kijk dat zich totaal op de ET richt. Ik vraag me nog steeds af dat mensen zoals jij hier op dit forum denken te bereiken? Zo zie je maar...de mens verandert niet. 
De ET behoort ook verband te houden met de psychologie van de mens. Laat me niet lachen wat ze daarop te zeggen heeft. Zodra je concreet wordt met de ET verschuit zij zich achter andere wetenschappen en komt met weinig concrete antwoorden verkregen door een groot voorstellingsvermogen en weinig emperisch.

----------


## Charlus

> <...>Daar hoef je geen VWO voor te hebben, niet eens beta-wetenschappelijk geschoold voor te zijn. De man op de straat kan het al begrijpen.<...>


Das gesunde volksempfinden zoals hier door jou vertegenwoordigd. Je benadering van wetenschap is vergelijkbaar met de benadering van nieuws door de Telegraaf. Goed dat je dat tenminste al toegeeft. Een totaal gebrek aan kennis en niveau is helaas geen beletsel voor wie over een grote duim beschikt, gekoppeld aan een visie op de wereld die kritiekloos is ontleend aan een archasch boek. Zeer vreemde praat levert die combinatie op.



> _Geplaatst door Charlus_
> Wetenschappelijk "onderschijd", ach man. Alles wat jij hier tot nu toe te berde gebracht hebt, is scheppingsgezeur pur sang. Qua wetenschapsbeoefening ben jij een volslagen nitwit. Ihbz. van de vakgebieden waarmee de ET verband houdt, weet en snap je niets, zoals je keer op keer bewijst met je bijdragen alhier. Op onderstaande kreeg ik geen zinnige reaktie, dus nog maar een keer.
> Als de ET ook maar enigszins discutabel zou blijken indien geplaatst op de pijnbank van wetenschappelijk verificatie, dan zouden (evolutie-)biologen, geologen en geofysici de eersten zijn om 'm zonder omhaal uit het raam te flikkeren. Wat denk jij eigenlijk? Dat de ET voor die mensen een soortement redeloos geloof is zoals jij gelooft in de Waarheid van de scheppingsleer? Dat ze zich tegen beter weten in in hun vakgebied (mede) baseren op een ondeugdelijke theorie omdat..., ja waarom eigenlijk?
> Pure kwatsj dat jij kritisch zou staan tegenover de ET vanuit een puur wetenschappelijke benadering en niet vanuit door je geloof ingegeven ressentiment. De conclusie van het tegendeel zou namelijk luiden, dat nagenoeg alle even hierboven genoemde wetenschappers inferieur zijn aan de briljante Ronald omdat ze je keiharde pijnpunten van de ET over het hoofd hebben gezien. Conclusie: jij kraamt onzin uit. Of wilde je in volle ernst beweren, psycholoogje, dat jij deze mensen en Darwin zelf overtreft op hun eigen vakgebieden en wetenschapsbeoefening iha.?
> 
> 
> Sorry, ik had het met een "t" moeten schrijven: onderschijt. De wetenschap in de pure betekenis wordt constant ondergescheten door speculanten die vele axioma's hebben aangenomen om een mooi verhaal te kunnen samenstellen als zogenaamd variant van de Scheppingsverhaal die door gebrek aan religieus gevoel en drang naar egocentriciteit een "mooier" verhaalje dacht te hebben samengesteld met misbruik van de empirische wetenschap. Dat staat als een paal boven water en de vele pogingen die je hier tracht te brengen duiden er alleen maar op dat je verstrikt bent geraakt in de axioma's. Je brengt constant gepikte bewijzen uit empirische wetenschappen die je vervolgens onderschijt met een zwakke ET die maar twee items hebben: de oorsprong van de aarde en de overgangen van de species. Beiden worden oppervlakkig, extrapolerend (lekker om dat steeds te moeten herhalen) als "waar" versleten.
> Een soort kwakzalverij onder de wetenschappen.... Als je al bij de deur bent gescand met een zwak wapen dan kun je wel zo ver mogelijk jezelf blijven binnen smokkelen door blijven lopen dat zwakke wapen blijf je bij je dragen. Dat de ET een speculatieve wetenschap is en niet empirisch, kun je wel door honderdduizen zijwegen te bewandelen om niet echt interessante gegevens, vanaf het begin is het al niet kosher zal ik maar zeggen en zal daardoor nooit kosher worden. Daar hoef je geen VWO voor te hebben, niet eens beta-wetenschappelijk geschoold voor te zijn. De man op de straat kan het al begrijpen.Alleen doe je een beetje duur en elitair om de dommen maar vooral dom te houden. Waar heb ik dit mechanisme niet eens eerder zien werken? Als Darwin-missionarissen doen sommigen wel een heel slechte poging. Breng een ander blaadje uit voor den dommen a la Kijk dat zich totaal op de ET richt. Ik vraag me nog steeds af dat mensen zoals jij hier op dit forum denken te bereiken? Zo zie je maar...de mens verandert niet. 
> De ET behoort ook verband te houden met de psychologie van de mens. Laat me niet lachen wat ze daarop te zeggen heeft. Zodra je concreet wordt met de ET verschuit zij zich achter andere wetenschappen en komt met weinig concrete antwoorden verkregen door een groot voorstellingsvermogen en weinig emperisch.


Op onderstaande kreeg ik geen zinnige reaktie, dus nog maar een keer.
Als de ET ook maar enigszins discutabel zou blijken indien geplaatst op de pijnbank van wetenschappelijk verificatie, dan zouden (evolutie-)biologen, geologen en geofysici de eersten zijn om 'm zonder omhaal uit het raam te flikkeren. Wat denk jij eigenlijk? Dat de ET voor die mensen een soortement redeloos geloof is zoals jij gelooft in de Waarheid van de scheppingsleer? Dat ze zich tegen beter weten in in hun vakgebied (mede) baseren op een ondeugdelijke theorie omdat..., ja waarom eigenlijk?
Pure kwatsj dat jij kritisch zou staan tegenover de ET vanuit een puur wetenschappelijke benadering en niet vanuit door je geloof ingegeven ressentiment. De conclusie van het tegendeel zou namelijk luiden, dat nagenoeg alle even hierboven genoemde wetenschappers inferieur zijn aan de briljante Ronald omdat ze je keiharde pijnpunten van de ET over het hoofd hebben gezien. Conclusie: jij kraamt onzin uit. Of wilde je in volle ernst beweren, psycholoogje, dat jij deze mensen en Darwin zelf overtreft op hun eigen vakgebieden en wetenschapsbeoefening iha.?

----------


## ronald

> ...
> 
> Waarom deze mensen zich zo graag op een webstek als deze willen profileren?
> Het onderwerp is, waarom geloof je in God. Als gelovigen dan stellen, omdat in een heilig boek staat, dat God bestaat, en dat heilige boek verkondigt de Absolute Waarheid, mag daar dan niet een andere theorie tegenover worden gezet, die een totaal ander kijk heeft op het leven zoals wij dat kennen?
> 
> 
> Er zijn wetenschappers, die hebben de figuur Mozes wilden beschrijven. 
> 
> Hier en daar wat fossiele vondsten? Over de gehele wereld worden sinds jaar en dag vondsten verricht, en inmiddels puilen de musea over de hele wereld en van uit!
> ...




Je haalt twee begrippen door elkaar: kennis en intelligentie. Als je vanaf je wieg met de Tora wordt groot gebracht, als je dan op je 14de zaken kunt beredeneren die ze niet eens in een MA programma van de studie Theologie behandelen dan komt dat niet alleen door de kennis die je is bijgebracht. De hele Talmoed is een groot discussiestuk waarvoor beheersing van leertechnieken alleen niet voldoende zijn. Je hebt namelijk ook intelligentie nodig. Intelligentie ook al heeft een persoon geen dag op school gezeten is iets wat in zijn hersenen zit. Dacht je nu werkelijk dat een intelligent persoon zijn intelligentie aan de zijlijn kan zetten om maar "dom" de regels te gaan volgen? Als je de intelligentie van Spinoza vergelijkt met de intelligentie van zijn vrome broeder als bv Eyberschutz, ergens in Polen dan moet je concluderen dat Spinoze helemaal niet zo bijzonder is geweest. Of dacht je dat Spinoza, Marx, Einstein of Freud het neusje van de zalm waren? Niet dat ik hen wat verwijt hoor. De kennis bewijst haar waarheid.

Alweer....biochemie en andere empirische wetenschappen zijn niet speculatief. De ET wel. Begrijp je nog niet wat ik bedoel?

Het is niet nieuw dat er wel tig theorieen tegenover Gd staan. Dat is niet bijzonder en nieuw. Vanaf de eerste mens via de tijd van Darwin tot nu. Alleen zoals ik ook al tig keer heb geschreven: Tora en Wetenschap zijn twee verschillende disciplines waar verzoening niet bij mogelijk is. Waarom dan aankomen met een "theorie" die niet eens op hetzelfde niveau opereert? Wat wil men hier met die voor vele gelovigen niet veel ter zake doende theorieen tegenwerpen? Snap je niet dat dat volkomen vergeefse moeite is? Dat we zo in een totale Babylonische spraakverwarring zitten? En wordt er een fundamenteel wetenschappelijk argument naar voren gebracht die die hele speculatieve theorie doet wankelen dan is de reactie met bewijzen komen vanuit andere empirische wetenschappen of ronduit Gd belachelijk maken door argumenten te gebruiken die op het niveau zijn van een kleuter. Dat men dat voor zichzelf heeft uitgemaakt kan me niets schelen. Ze geloven maar in hun eigen bedenksel. Maar om hier dan "geloof" te behandelen alsof we het over een mythologie hebben is toch kortzichtig en goedkoop tot en met?

"Er zijn wetenschappers, die hebben de figuur Mozes wilden beschrijven." Wat voor wetenschappers? De empirische wetenschappen proberen de gebeurtenissen in de wereld waarin wij leven te onderzoeken, beschrijven, verklaren en voorspellen. Hun uitspraken moeten daarom gecontroleerd worden aan de hand van de feiten van onze ervaring, en zijn alleen aanvaardbaar als ze op de juiste manier gestaafd worden door empirische gegevens. Die gegevens worden op vele verschillende manieren gekregen: door experimenten, door systematisch observeren, door mondelinge of schriftelijke enquetes, door psychologische of klinische tests, door zorgvuldig bestuderen van documenten, inscripties, munten, archeologische overblijfselen enz. 
Uit welke bronnen zullen de wetenschappers die jij noemt die Mozes "onderzoeken" putten? Heb je er wel eens over nagedacht dat de wetenschap hen daarin beperkt? Dat is de beperkingen in de wetenschap omdat zij zich alleen kan ontwikkelen op materie. Welke discussie er niet zijn ontstaan ivm de kleitabletten van Gilchamesh en het Bijbelse Noach. Om een goed overzicht van een vroegere samenleving te kunnen hebben zijn zelfs tienduizenden kleitabletten niet voldoende. Aan de andere kant, hebben de Dajakkers ooit in hun archieven de "Nederlandse plaag" vermeld? Kan best zijn in een vergeten, verborgen archief die we niet kennen. Maar om dat nu glashard te ontkennen dat er niets is, is alleen al niet wetenschappelijk. 
Als ik wil onderzoeken hoe de monikken in de Middeleeuwen hun veer sneden dan kom ik niet ver terwijl juist die veer het instrument was voor het bewijs van hun bestaan. 
Moeten wij van de Romeinen vernemen hoe de Germanen zich gedroegen? Misschien waren er wel helemaal geen Germanen? Voltaire antwoordde de koning van Pruizen op diens vraag om het bewijs van het bestaan van Gd "De Joden sire." En precies zo voelen wij dat omdat wij zelf genoeg Gddelijke openbaringen en boodschappen van profeten in ons midden hebben gekregen en opgetekend. Het Boek is niet het bewijs, wij zijn het. Ook al worden onze duizenden observaties die maar even als "beweringen" worden gekenmerkt niet geaccepteerd. 

Ik denk nu toch wel dat ik de extrapolerende methode genoeg heb genoemd om te kunnen begrijpen dat wetenschap alleen in termen spreekt van theorien afgeleid van bepaalde feiten en toegepast in het gebied van het onbekende. De empirische methoden proberen de gebeurtenissen in de wereld waarin wij leven te onderzoeken, beschrijven, verklaren en voorspellen. Hun uitspraken moeten daarom gecontroleerd worden aan de hand van de feiten van onze ervaring, en zijn alleen aanvaardbaar als ze op de juiste manier gestaafd worden door empirische gegevens. Die gegevens worden op vele verschillende manieren gekregen: door experimenten, door systematisch observeren, door mondelinge of schriftelijke enquetes, door psychologische of klinische tests, door zorgvuldig bestuderen van documenten, inscripties, munten, archeologische overblijfselen enz.
De tweede methode (extrapoleren) is duidelijk minder zeker. Daar komt nog bij dat de onzekerheid groter wordt bij toename van verwijdering van de reeks. Je kunt toch niet anders concluderen dat dat met de ET het geval is? En dan heb ik het met name over de twee zwakke punten en niet het geleende van andere wetenschappen.
Je hebt jezelf beperkt tot het kennisnemen van een beperkt aantal "heilige boeken".
Je noemt een aantal twijfels voor de Absolute waarheid. En daarvan is de figuur van Mozes die "nergens" (hoezo? is alles onderzocht?) elders wordt genoemd. Moet het "elders worden genoemd" het bewijs zijn of het Absoluut is? 
Gd heeft de wereld in 6 dagen geschapen, niet twee. 

De argumentatie van de ontdekking van de fossielen is zeker geen afdoende bewijs van de oudheid van de aarde om de volgende reden:
a. Gelet op de onbekende condities die bestonden in de "prehistorische" tijd, condities van atmosferische druk, temperatuur, radioactiviteit, onbekende kathalysatoren enz. enz. zoals eerder genoemd, condities die reacties en veranderingen tot gevolg konden hebben van een totale andere natuur en tempo van die die bekend zijn van nu dagelijkse processen in de natuur, kan men niet de mogelijkheid buitensluiten dat dinosaurussen 5767 jaar geleden bestonden, en gefossileerd werden onder enorme natuurlijke kathalysatorische krachten in de duur van maar een paar jaar dan in plaats van miljoenen jaren. Sinds we geen begrijpbare maten of criteria van berekening onder zulke onbekende condities hebben.
b. Zelfs aannemend dat de periode van tijd welke de Tora geeft aan de leeftijd van de wereld is zeker te kort voor fossilisatie (hoewel ik niet zie hoe iemand zo onvoorwaardelijk kan zijn) kunnen we nog met gemak de mogelijkheid accepteren dat Gd fossielen zo heeft gecreerd, beenderen van skeletten (om redenen aan Hem bekend) net zoals Hij bestaande levende organismen, een complete mens en producten als olie, kool (met een te meten ouderdom) of diamanten zonder evolutionair proces.
Je kunt de vraag stellen Als wat onder b staat waar is, waarom heeft Gd fossielen in de eerste plaats gecreerd? Het antwoord is simpel. Wij kunnen niet de redenen weten waarom Gd deze weg van creatie heeft gekozen bij voorkeur dan een andere en welke theorie van creatie is geaccepteerd, de vraag zal altijd onbeantwoord blijven. De vraag Waarom een fossiel? Is niet meer valide dan de vraag Waarom een atoom creren? Natuurlijk, zo'n vraag kan niet gelden als argument, veel minder dan een logische basis dan de evolutionaire theorie.
Welke wetenschappelijke basis is er om het creatieve proces te limiteren tot een evolutionaire proces alleen? Beginnen met atomisch en sub-atomisch deeltjes- een theorie vol met onverklaarbare hiaten en onvoorziene moeilijkheden, en ook de mogelijkheid buitensluiten van creatie zoals dat in Tora is uitgelegd? Want, als deze mogelijkheid wordt toegestaan, dan valt alles juist in een passend patroon, en alle speculaties ongeacht het begin en leeftijd van de wereld, worden onnodig en irrelevant.
Het is zeker geen argument deze mogelijkheid te betwijfelen door te zeggen Waarom zou de Schepper een klare universum creren, als het voor Hem genoeg zou zijn een adequaat hoeveelheid atomen of sub-atomische deeltjes met de kracht in zich tot samenbinden en evolutie tot ontwikkeling in de huidige kosmische orde? De absurditeit van dit argument wordt duidelijker wanneer het tot basis van een onnozel theorie gemaakt wordt, alsof het de basis was van een grondig en onweerlegbare argumenten die alle mogelijkheden terzijde schuiven.
De vraag Als de theorien het origine en de leeftijd van de wereld proberen te verklaren zo zwak zijn, hoe kon zij in de eerste plaats voortgebracht zijn? Het antwoord is simpel. Het is een zaak van menselijke natuur te zoeken naar een verklaring voor allen in de omgeving, en elke theorie, hoe vergezocht ook, is beter dan geen theorieten minste totdat een andere meer haalbare verklaring wordt bedacht.
Je zou je ook kunnen afvragen Waarom is de Tora uitleg van creatie niet geaccepteerd door deze wetenschappers? Alweer geeft de menselijke natuur het antwoord. Het is een natuurlijke menselijke ambitie om inventief en origineel te zijn. Door de Tora uitleg te accepteren sluit men zich uit van de mogelijkheid zijn eigen analitische en inductieve vindingrijkheid te tonen .De Tora kijk even buiten gesloten, de wetenschapper moet redenen bedenken om zijn zo doen "te rechtvaardigen" en hij neemt vlucht het te classificeren met oude en primitieve "mythologie" en dergelijke, omdat hij niet werkelijk op wetenschappelijke gronden kan argumenteren.
Sinds het naar buiten komen van deze theorien is het mogelijk sommige soorten dieren en planten over een levenslijn van duizenden generaties te bekijken en er is nog nooit ene mogelijkheid van transmutatie gebleken. Niet van een soort naar een andere en al helemaal niet van een plant naar een dier. Zo'n theorie kan geen plaats hebben in het arsenaal van empirische wetenschappen. 
De genoemde theorie van evolutie heeft eigenlijk geen betrekking op de Tora uitleg van creatie. Zelfs al was de theorie van evolutie vandaag bewezen, en de mutatie van soorten waren aangetoond in laboratorium testen, dan spreekt dit nog steeds niet de mogelijkheid van dat de wereld is gecreerd zoals dat in de Tora staat, eerder dan door de evolutie proces. Het belangrijkste doel om de evolutie theorie te citeren is, om aan te tonen de hoogst speculatieve en wetenschappelijk ondeugdelijkheid van de theorie die de verbeelding gevangen houdt van de kritiekloosheidzo, dat het zelfs wordt gepresenteerd als een "wetenschappelijke" verklaring van het mysterie van de Schepping, ongeacht het feit dat de theorie van evolutie zelf wetenschappelijk bewezen is en verstoken is van een ware wetenschappelijke basis.
Geen enkele technische progressie kan mogelijk gemaakt worden alleen, wanneer sommige fysische "wetten' worden geaccepteerd, zelfs als er geen garantie is dat de "wet" zichzelf zal herhalen. Wetenschap heeft alleen te maken met theorien en niet met zekerheden.
Ik ken de diverse stadia van het menselijk embryo. Om daar nu op een bepaald moment "kieuwpoorten" erin te ontdekken is wel heel fantasievol. En datgene wat men in musea samenstelt om de ontwikkeling van de mens weer te geven is niet minder fantasierijk.

Dawkins is een analfabeet op het gebied van Tora. Dat is wel duidelijk. Dat hij er niets van af weet is geen zekerheid dat niemand er iets van af kan weten. Snap je hoe dom hij redeneert? Behalve dan dat wat er in de Geschriften saat. Daar gaat het nu helemaal om. Met En veeg gooit hij alles in de prullenbak. Als he niet jouw discipline is hou dan je bek over. Weet je er een beetje van zeg dat dan. Denk je er alles van af te kunnen weten en zo'n authoriteit dat je het in de prullenbak kunt schuiven getuigt van een groot ego. Zijn stomheidsgehalte in deze is al bewezen. Wat is nu de reden en drijfveer dat een man als Dawkins zoiets gaat zeggen?

----------


## ronald

> Das gesunde volksempfinden zoals hier door jou vertegenwoordigd. Je benadering van wetenschap is vergelijkbaar met de benadering van nieuws door de Telegraaf. Goed dat je dat tenminste al toegeeft. Een totaal gebrek aan kennis en niveau is helaas geen beletsel voor wie over een grote duim beschikt, gekoppeld aan een visie op de wereld die kritiekloos is ontleend aan een archasch boek. Zeer vreemde praat levert die combinatie op.
> 
> Op onderstaande kreeg ik geen zinnige reaktie, dus nog maar een keer.
> Als de ET ook maar enigszins discutabel zou blijken indien geplaatst op de pijnbank van wetenschappelijk verificatie, dan zouden (evolutie-)biologen, geologen en geofysici de eersten zijn om 'm zonder omhaal uit het raam te flikkeren. Wat denk jij eigenlijk? Dat de ET voor die mensen een soortement redeloos geloof is zoals jij gelooft in de Waarheid van de scheppingsleer? Dat ze zich tegen beter weten in in hun vakgebied (mede) baseren op een ondeugdelijke theorie omdat..., ja waarom eigenlijk?
> Pure kwatsj dat jij kritisch zou staan tegenover de ET vanuit een puur wetenschappelijke benadering en niet vanuit door je geloof ingegeven ressentiment. De conclusie van het tegendeel zou namelijk luiden, dat nagenoeg alle even hierboven genoemde wetenschappers inferieur zijn aan de briljante Ronald omdat ze je keiharde pijnpunten van de ET over het hoofd hebben gezien. Conclusie: jij kraamt onzin uit. Of wilde je in volle ernst beweren, psycholoogje, dat jij deze mensen en Darwin zelf overtreft op hun eigen vakgebieden en wetenschapsbeoefening iha.?


Heerlijk het "moeilijker maken om ermee te kunnen overdonderen". Helpt niets aan de inhoud.

Wat je bovenstaande twee punten betreft daar heb ik allang op gereageerd. Dat mijn antwoorden jou niet zinden heb ik verder geen boodschap. Al weer probeer je de ET achter empirische wetenschappen te laten schuilen. Begin eens met het lezen van Darwin zelf. Vergeet vooral niet de laatste hoofdstukken.

----------


## ronald

> .כִּי אִם בְּתוֹרַת יְהוָה, חֶפְצוֹ; וּבְתוֹרָתוֹ יֶהְגֶּה, יוֹמָם וָלָיְלָה





ג וְהָיָה-- כְּעֵץ, שָׁתוּל עַל-פַּלְגֵי-מָיִם:
אֲשֶׁר פִּרְיוֹ, יִתֵּן בְּעִתּוֹ--וְעָלֵהוּ לֹא-יִבּוֹל; וְכֹל אֲשֶׁר-יַעֲשֶׂה יַצְלִיחַ.
ד לֹא-כֵן הָרְשָׁעִים: כִּי אִם-כַּמֹּץ, אֲשֶׁר-תִּדְּפֶנּוּ רוּחַ.
ה עַל-כֵּן, לֹא-יָקֻמוּ רְשָׁעִים--בַּמִּשְׁפָּט; וְחַטָּאִים, בַּעֲדַת צַדִּיקִים.
ו כִּי-יוֹדֵעַ יְהוָה, דֶּרֶךְ צַדִּיקִים; וְדֶרֶךְ רְשָׁעִים תֹּאבֵד.

----------


## Charlus

> _geplaatst door Charlus_
> Das gesunde volksempfinden zoals hier door jou vertegenwoordigd. Je benadering van wetenschap is vergelijkbaar met de benadering van nieuws door de Telegraaf. Goed dat je dat tenminste al toegeeft. Een totaal gebrek aan kennis en niveau is helaas geen beletsel voor wie over een grote duim beschikt, gekoppeld aan een visie op de wereld die kritiekloos is ontleend aan een archasch boek. Zeer vreemde praat levert die combinatie op.
> 
> Op onderstaande kreeg ik geen zinnige reaktie, dus nog maar een keer.
> Als de ET ook maar enigszins discutabel zou blijken indien geplaatst op de pijnbank van wetenschappelijk verificatie, dan zouden (evolutie-)biologen, geologen en geofysici de eersten zijn om 'm zonder omhaal uit het raam te flikkeren. Wat denk jij eigenlijk? Dat de ET voor die mensen een soortement redeloos geloof is zoals jij gelooft in de Waarheid van de scheppingsleer? Dat ze zich tegen beter weten in in hun vakgebied (mede) baseren op een ondeugdelijke theorie omdat..., ja waarom eigenlijk?
> Pure kwatsj dat jij kritisch zou staan tegenover de ET vanuit een puur wetenschappelijke benadering en niet vanuit door je geloof ingegeven ressentiment. De conclusie van het tegendeel zou namelijk luiden, dat nagenoeg alle even hierboven genoemde wetenschappers inferieur zijn aan de briljante Ronald omdat ze je keiharde pijnpunten van de ET over het hoofd hebben gezien. Conclusie: jij kraamt onzin uit. Of wilde je in volle ernst beweren, psycholoogje, dat jij deze mensen en Darwin zelf overtreft op hun eigen vakgebieden en wetenschapsbeoefening iha.?
> 
> 
> Heerlijk het "moeilijker maken om ermee te kunnen overdonderen". Helpt niets aan de inhoud.
> ...


Op onderstaande nog steeds zinnige reaktie, dus nog maar een keer.
Als de ET ook maar enigszins discutabel zou blijken indien geplaatst op de pijnbank van wetenschappelijk verificatie, dan zouden (evolutie-)biologen, geologen en geofysici de eersten zijn om 'm zonder omhaal uit het raam te flikkeren. Wat denk jij eigenlijk? Dat de ET voor die mensen een soortement redeloos geloof is zoals jij gelooft in de Waarheid van de scheppingsleer? Dat ze zich tegen beter weten in in hun vakgebied (mede) baseren op een ondeugdelijke theorie omdat..., ja waarom eigenlijk?
Pure kwatsj dat jij kritisch zou staan tegenover de ET vanuit een puur wetenschappelijke benadering en niet vanuit door je geloof ingegeven ressentiment. De conclusie van het tegendeel zou namelijk luiden, dat nagenoeg alle even hierboven genoemde wetenschappers inferieur zijn aan de briljante Ronald omdat ze je keiharde pijnpunten van de ET over het hoofd hebben gezien. Conclusie: jij kraamt onzin uit. Of wilde je in volle ernst beweren, psycholoogje, dat jij deze mensen en Darwin zelf overtreft op hun eigen vakgebieden en wetenschapsbeoefening iha.?

----------


## maartenn100

Ronald, ken je JRR Tolkien? Een meesterlijk schrijver van o.a. "In de Ban van de Ring"?
In zijn boek 'De Silmarillen' beschrijft hij het ontstaan van een fictieve wereld, vol elfen, dwergen, mensen, trollen en tovenaars. 

Het scheppingsverhaal begint als volgt (prachtig om lezen trouwens)...:

_Er was Eru, de Ene, die in Arda Ilvatar wordt genoemd; en hij schiep eerst de Ainur, die de vrucht van zijn denken waren; en zij waren bij hem voor iets anders werd geschapen..._

Iets verder schrijft Tolkien:

_"maar elkn begreep slechts dat deel van de geest van Ilvatar, waar hij van afkomstig was; en in het verstaan van hun broeders vorderden zij slechts langzaam*..."_


Het scheppingsgedicht gaat verder, maar zo blijkt dat ook andere schrijvers, mooie verhalen kunnen verzinnen over het ontstaan van de wereld. Er kan ook een allegorische betekenis in worden gevonden.


*Ilvatar*: 'Vader van allen' (=Queniaans, een taal die professor Tolkien zelf verzonnen heeft).
*Arda* (Q.): de aarde.
*de Anur* (Q.): 'de Heiligen'.

Prachtig beschreven, maar verhaalt als n van de oudste scheppingsmythen uit Tolkiens beschrijving van de geschiedenis van deze sprookjeswereld.

----------


## huxley

> Je haalt twee begrippen door elkaar: kennis en intelligentie. Als je vanaf je wieg met de Tora wordt groot gebracht, als je dan op je 14de zaken kunt beredeneren die ze niet eens in een MA programma van de studie Theologie behandelen dan komt dat niet alleen door de kennis die je is bijgebracht. De hele Talmoed is een groot discussiestuk waarvoor beheersing van leertechnieken alleen niet voldoende zijn. Je hebt namelijk ook intelligentie nodig. Intelligentie ook al heeft een persoon geen dag op school gezeten is iets wat in zijn hersenen zit. Dacht je nu werkelijk dat een intelligent persoon zijn intelligentie aan de zijlijn kan zetten om maar "dom" de regels te gaan volgen? Als je de intelligentie van Spinoza vergelijkt met de intelligentie van zijn vrome broeder als bv Eyberschutz, ergens in Polen dan moet je concluderen dat Spinoze helemaal niet zo bijzonder is geweest. Of dacht je dat Spinoza, Marx, Einstein of Freud het neusje van de zalm waren? Niet dat ik hen wat verwijt hoor. De kennis bewijst haar waarheid.


Wij wachten nog steeds op concrete bewijzen dat de Tora iets anders is dan een door mensen verzonnen verhaal. Die zijn nog niet geleverd.
De bewijzen dat een oude aarde een zeer plausibele verklaring is voor allerlei waarnemingen zijn echter legio.

----------


## Charlus

> <...>Wij wachten nog steeds op concrete bewijzen dat de Tora iets anders is dan een door mensen verzonnen verhaal. Die zijn nog niet geleverd.
> De bewijzen dat een oude aarde een zeer plausibele verklaring is voor allerlei waarnemingen zijn echter legio.


Zonderling stukje dat je daar van Ronald citeert. Ik neem aan dat hij in de volgende passage op zichzelf doelt. Reeds in de puberteit bloeide zijn superieure intellect:



> <...>Als je vanaf je wieg met de Tora wordt groot gebracht, als je dan op je 14de zaken kunt beredeneren die ze niet eens in een MA programma van de studie Theologie behandelen dan komt dat niet alleen door de kennis die je is bijgebracht.<...>


Maar dan:



> <...>Dacht je nu werkelijk dat een intelligent persoon zijn intelligentie aan de zijlijn kan zetten om maar "dom" de regels te gaan volgen?<...>


Dat is toch precies wat een gelovige doet? Zijn gelovigen dan per definitie dom? De crux zit 'm er natuurlijk in dat de regels in kwestie zonder enige twijfel van het opperwezen afkomstig moeten zijn. Pas dan kan willoos volgen van de regels samengaan met (menselijke) intelligentie. 
Dus ja, wij wachten nog steeds op concrete bewijzen dat de Tora iets anders is dan een door mensen verzonnen verhaal, al was het alleen maar om Ronald zijn intelligentie veilig te kunnen stellen.

----------


## Thermopylae

@Ronald



Over Dawkins schrijf je: “Als he niet jouw discipline is hou dan je bek over”.

Ik neem niet aan, dat je paleontoloog en embryoloog bent, toch schrijf je:

“Ik ken de diverse stadia van het menselijk embryo. Om daar nu op een bepaald moment "kieuwpoorten" erin te ontdekken is wel heel fantasievol. En datgene wat men in musea samenstelt om de ontwikkeling van de mens weer te geven is niet minder fantasierijk.” 


Je schrijft:

“Wetenschap heeft alleen te maken met theorien en niet met zekerheden.”

Je schrijft steeds dat alleen de empirische wetenschap waarde heeft. 
Dus gebaseerd op ervaring en/of proefondervindelijke uitkomsten.
Als chirurgen mensen openmaken en altijd 1 hart aantreffen, dan is dat onbelangrijk voor de medische wetenschap, omdat deze niets te maken heeft met zekerheden?
Is het niet zo, dat vaak wordt begonnen met een theorie, en dat men deze theorie door het nemen van proeven wetenschappelijk tracht te onderbouwen?

Je schrijft:

“Je haalt twee begrippen door elkaar: kennis en intelligentie. Als je vanaf je wieg met de Tora wordt groot gebracht, als je dan op je 14de zaken kunt beredeneren die ze niet eens in een MA programma van de studie Theologie behandelen dan komt dat niet alleen door de kennis die je is bijgebracht” 

Ik haal niet kennis en intelligentie door elkaar. Ik reageerde slechts op hetgeen jij schreef:

“Ik kom er steeds meer achter dat die voorstanders eigenlijk ontzettend benepen, intollerant en zo geindoctrineerd zijn dat ze achter speculatieve wetenschappen verschuilen om zo hun versie van de oorsprong op het leven enig inhoud te geven.”

Ik vond dat gendoctrineerd zijn een vreemd verwijt om te “horen” uit de mond van een gelovige, omdat 99,9 % van de kinderen die van jongs af aan een godsdienst krijgen ingeprent in die – en geen andere! – godsdienst blijven geloven. Toeval? Is het toeval, dat deze kinderen bij gebruik van hun hersens als zij later ouder worden, vrijwel altijd tot de slotconclusie komen, dat het geloof dat zij vanaf de weg ingeprent hebben gekregen, stomtoevallig net het enig juiste ware geloof is?

Je schrijft:
“Als je de intelligentie van Spinoza vergelijkt met de intelligentie van zijn vrome broeder als bv Eyberschutz, ergens in Polen dan moet je concluderen dat Spinoze helemaal niet zo bijzonder is geweest. Of dacht je dat Spinoza, Marx, Einstein of Freud het neusje van de zalm waren?”

Bij Dawkins schrijft je: “Als he niet jouw discipline is hou dan je bek over”.
Maar je geeft wel een waarde oordeel over het werk van een filosoof, theoretisch natuurkundige en een psychiater, in verhouding tot het werk van de vrome Eyberschutz.
Het valt daarbij op, dat de vrome Eyberschutz minimaal net zo intelligent was volgens jou, als de genoemde wereld beroemde mannen van Joodse afkomst, die allemaal niet geloofde in een persoonlijke god en het geloof de rug hadden toegekeerd. 

Je schrijft:


”Alweer....biochemie en andere empirische wetenschappen zijn niet speculatief. De ET wel. Begrijp je nog niet wat ik bedoel?”

Ik stelde die vraag, n.a.v. je opmerking:

“. Als er hier en daar wat vondsten van fossielen zijn gevonden met daaraan een theorie geplakt worden uitgebreide extrapolerende aanvullingen zondermeer als zoete koek geslikt.”

Je gaat dus volledig voorbij, aan bevindingen van empirische wetenschappen die de ET ondersteunen. Je stelt vertrouwen in de empirische wetenschap, tot de bevindingen van deze wetenschappen stellingen van de ET ondersteunen?

“Het is niet nieuw dat er wel tig theorieen tegenover Gd staan. Dat is niet bijzonder en nieuw. Vanaf de eerste mens via de tijd van Darwin tot nu. Alleen zoals ik ook al tig keer heb geschreven: Tora en Wetenschap zijn twee verschillende disciplines waar verzoening niet bij mogelijk is. Waarom dan aankomen met een "theorie" die niet eens op hetzelfde niveau opereert? Wat wil men hier met die voor vele gelovigen niet veel ter zake doende theorieen tegenwerpen? Snap je niet dat dat volkomen vergeefse moeite is? Dat we zo in een totale Babylonische spraakverwarring zitten? En wordt er een fundamenteel wetenschappelijk argument naar voren gebracht die die hele speculatieve theorie doet wankelen dan is de reactie met bewijzen komen vanuit andere empirische wetenschappen of ronduit Gd belachelijk maken door argumenten te gebruiken die op het niveau zijn van een kleuter. Dat men dat voor zichzelf heeft uitgemaakt kan me niets schelen. Ze geloven maar in hun eigen bedenksel. Maar om hier dan "geloof" te behandelen alsof we het over een mythologie hebben is toch kortzichtig en goedkoop tot en met?”

----------


## Thermopylae

@Ronald deel 2

Volgens de heilig boeken is er een God, die alles heeft geschapen, en alles bestiert.
Bepaalde delen van die bewering, kunnen niet wetenschappelijk worden bewezen of ontkend.
Bij bepaalde zaken, die hier op aarde kunnen worden waargenomen, kan de wetenschap echter wel onderzoek instellen, of deze beweringen kloppen.
De schepping van mens en dier, is een dergelijk voorbeeld. Je stelt dat je religie en wetenschap niet naast elkaar kan leggen. Dat kan op dit punt echter wel. De bewering, God heeft mens en de dieren in n klap geschapen in de staat zoals wij die vandaag de dag nog kennen, kan worden vergeleken, met resten van organismes in het bodemarchief. Ook de bewering, dat de aarde 5767 jaar geleden door God is geschapen, kan ook wetenschappelijk worden onderzocht. 
Daarbij zijn bevindingen naar voren gekomen, die een heel ander beeld laat zien, dan de beweringen in de heilige boeken. Dat gelovigen daar meestal niet blij mee zijn, is natuurlijk een ander verhaal. Als men stelt, dat de bevindingen van wetenschappers, en evolutiebiologen zijn overigens ook empirische wetenschappers, haaks staan op hetgeen de heilige boeken zeggen, dan is dat niet het belachelijk maken van God of religie, doch slechts het vaststellen van een feit.

” "Er zijn wetenschappers, die hebben de figuur Mozes wilden beschrijven." Wat voor wetenschappers? De empirische wetenschappen proberen de gebeurtenissen in de wereld waarin wij leven te onderzoeken, beschrijven, verklaren en voorspellen. Hun uitspraken moeten daarom gecontroleerd worden aan de hand van de feiten van onze ervaring, en zijn alleen aanvaardbaar als ze op de juiste manier gestaafd worden door empirische gegevens. Die gegevens worden op vele verschillende manieren gekregen: door experimenten, door systematisch observeren, door mondelinge of schriftelijke enquetes, door psychologische of klinische tests, door zorgvuldig bestuderen van documenten, inscripties, munten, archeologische overblijfselen enz. 
Uit welke bronnen zullen de wetenschappers die jij noemt die Mozes "onderzoeken" putten? Heb je er wel eens over nagedacht dat de wetenschap hen daarin beperkt? Dat is de beperkingen in de wetenschap omdat zij zich alleen kan ontwikkelen op materie. Welke discussie er niet zijn ontstaan ivm de kleitabletten van Gilchamesh en het Bijbelse Noach. Om een goed overzicht van een vroegere samenleving te kunnen hebben zijn zelfs tienduizenden kleitabletten niet voldoende. Aan de andere kant, hebben de Dajakkers ooit in hun archieven de "Nederlandse plaag" vermeld? Kan best zijn in een vergeten, verborgen archief die we niet kennen. Maar om dat nu glashard te ontkennen dat er niets is, is alleen al niet wetenschappelijk. 
Als ik wil onderzoeken hoe de monikken in de Middeleeuwen hun veer sneden dan kom ik niet ver terwijl juist die veer het instrument was voor het bewijs van hun bestaan. 
Moeten wij van de Romeinen vernemen hoe de Germanen zich gedroegen? Misschien waren er wel helemaal geen Germanen? Voltaire antwoordde de koning van Pruizen op diens vraag om het bewijs van het bestaan van Gd "De Joden sire." En precies zo voelen wij dat omdat wij zelf genoeg Gddelijke openbaringen en boodschappen van profeten in ons midden hebben gekregen en opgetekend. Het Boek is niet het bewijs, wij zijn het. Ook al worden onze duizenden observaties die maar even als "beweringen" worden gekenmerkt niet geaccepteerd.” 

Wat dacht je bijvoorbeeld van de theologen en geschiedschrijvers, die genteresseerd zijn in de personen, die nadrukkelijk worden genoemd in de heilige boeken? Van Mohammed b.v. zijn ook tig boeken verschenen – niet alleen van moslims – die gaan over het leven van hem.
Zeker omdat de naam van de Farao aan wiens hof hij is opgegroeid, wilde men altijd weten, welke Farao, om zo ook (mede) vast te stellen, in welke tijd het speelde! Niente!
Overigens, ga maar eens kijken naar welke volken ook in de oudheid waar ook ter wereld, en er duiken allerlei figuren op die leiding gaven, er waren goden. Van verre weg de meeste moet worden vastgesteld dat het mythologische figuren waren. Neem de Griekse mythologie, neem de Romeinen, Romulus en Remus. De mensen geloofden in die tijden rotsvast in deze figuren en goden. Waarom zou het met een figuur als Mozes anders zijn geweest, nu er buiten de heilig boeken geen enkele bron is die hem noemt? 
En nogmaals het gaat hier om een persoon opgegroeid aan het hof van een Farao, die deze Farao onder druk zette met de plagen, en enorm veel slaven het land uit heeft geleid. Dat zijn zaken van enorme importantie. Bovendien kwamen in een belangrijk land ook enorm veel vreemdelingen op bezoek. Echter geen enkele bron uit die tijd die over Mozes schrijft, niente!

“Ik denk nu toch wel dat ik de extrapolerende methode genoeg heb genoemd om te kunnen begrijpen dat wetenschap alleen in termen spreekt van theorien afgeleid van bepaalde feiten en toegepast in het gebied van het onbekende. De empirische methoden proberen de gebeurtenissen in de wereld waarin wij leven te onderzoeken, beschrijven, verklaren en voorspellen. Hun uitspraken moeten daarom gecontroleerd worden aan de hand van de feiten van onze ervaring, en zijn alleen aanvaardbaar als ze op de juiste manier gestaafd worden door empirische gegevens. Die gegevens worden op vele verschillende manieren gekregen: door experimenten, door systematisch observeren, door mondelinge of schriftelijke enquetes, door psychologische of klinische tests, door zorgvuldig bestuderen van documenten, inscripties, munten, archeologische overblijfselen enz.
De tweede methode (extrapoleren) is duidelijk minder zeker. Daar komt nog bij dat de onzekerheid groter wordt bij toename van verwijdering van de reeks. Je kunt toch niet anders concluderen dat dat met de ET het geval is? En dan heb ik het met name over de twee zwakke punten en niet het geleende van andere wetenschappen.
Je hebt jezelf beperkt tot het kennisnemen van een beperkt aantal "heilige boeken".
Je noemt een aantal twijfels voor de Absolute waarheid. En daarvan is de figuur van Mozes die "nergens" (hoezo? is alles onderzocht?) elders wordt genoemd. Moet het "elders worden genoemd" het bewijs zijn of het Absoluut is? 
Gd heeft de wereld in 6 dagen geschapen, niet twee.” 

Enorm veel opgravingen van paleontologen, laten keer op keer het zelfde beeld zien. In de oudste aardlagen resten van primitieve organismes, en geen geavanceerde organismes erbij, in de jongste lagen resten van geavanceerde organismes, en geen primitieve organismes er bij.

Als dat ieder keer wordt aangetroffen, terwijl b.v. nog nooit resten van de mens zoals hij vandaag de dag is, zijn gevonden in de oudste aardlagen, dan kan men toch stellen, dat mens en dier, zoals zij nu zijn niet in 2 dagen zijn geschapen? 
Op welke wijze zie je dat met moet extrapoleren, om tot de conclusie te komen, dat mens en dieren niet in twee dagen geschapen kunnen zijn in de staat zoals wij die nu kennen.

Inderdaad twee dagen en niet zes. Volgens Genesis heeft God de dieren en de mens geschapen op de 5e en 6e dag, en de ET gaat over de ontwikkeling van mens en dier door de loop der eeuwen.

----------


## Thermopylae

@Ronald deel 3



De argumentatie van de ontdekking van de fossielen is zeker geen afdoende bewijs van de oudheid van de aarde om de volgende reden:
a. Gelet op de onbekende condities die bestonden in de "prehistorische" tijd, condities van atmosferische druk, temperatuur, radioactiviteit, onbekende kathalysatoren enz. enz. zoals eerder genoemd, condities die reacties en veranderingen tot gevolg konden hebben van een totale andere natuur en tempo van die die bekend zijn van nu dagelijkse processen in de natuur, kan men niet de mogelijkheid buitensluiten dat dinosaurussen 5767 jaar geleden bestonden, en gefossileerd werden onder enorme natuurlijke kathalysatorische krachten in de duur van maar een paar jaar dan in plaats van miljoenen jaren. Sinds we geen begrijpbare maten of criteria van berekening onder zulke onbekende condities hebben.
b. Zelfs aannemend dat de periode van tijd welke de Tora geeft aan de leeftijd van de wereld is zeker te kort voor fossilisatie (hoewel ik niet zie hoe iemand zo onvoorwaardelijk kan zijn) kunnen we nog met gemak de mogelijkheid accepteren dat Gd fossielen zo heeft gecreerd, beenderen van skeletten (om redenen aan Hem bekend) net zoals Hij bestaande levende organismen, een complete mens en producten als olie, kool (met een te meten ouderdom) of diamanten zonder evolutionair proces.
Je kunt de vraag stellen Als wat onder b staat waar is, waarom heeft Gd fossielen in de eerste plaats gecreerd? Het antwoord is simpel. Wij kunnen niet de redenen weten waarom Gd deze weg van creatie heeft gekozen bij voorkeur dan een andere en welke theorie van creatie is geaccepteerd, de vraag zal altijd onbeantwoord blijven. De vraag Waarom een fossiel? Is niet meer valide dan de vraag Waarom een atoom creren? Natuurlijk, zo'n vraag kan niet gelden als argument, veel minder dan een logische basis dan de evolutionaire theorie.
Welke wetenschappelijke basis is er om het creatieve proces te limiteren tot een evolutionaire proces alleen? Beginnen met atomisch en sub-atomisch deeltjes- een theorie vol met onverklaarbare hiaten en onvoorziene moeilijkheden, en ook de mogelijkheid buitensluiten van creatie zoals dat in Tora is uitgelegd? Want, als deze mogelijkheid wordt toegestaan, dan valt alles juist in een passend patroon, en alle speculaties ongeacht het begin en leeftijd van de wereld, worden onnodig en irrelevant.
Het is zeker geen argument deze mogelijkheid te betwijfelen door te zeggen Waarom zou de Schepper een klare universum creren, als het voor Hem genoeg zou zijn een adequaat hoeveelheid atomen of sub-atomische deeltjes met de kracht in zich tot samenbinden en evolutie tot ontwikkeling in de huidige kosmische orde? De absurditeit van dit argument wordt duidelijker wanneer het tot basis van een onnozel theorie gemaakt wordt, alsof het de basis was van een grondig en onweerlegbare argumenten die alle mogelijkheden terzijde schuiven.
De vraag Als de theorien het origine en de leeftijd van de wereld proberen te verklaren zo zwak zijn, hoe kon zij in de eerste plaats voortgebracht zijn? Het antwoord is simpel. Het is een zaak van menselijke natuur te zoeken naar een verklaring voor allen in de omgeving, en elke theorie, hoe vergezocht ook, is beter dan geen theorieten minste totdat een andere meer haalbare verklaring wordt bedacht.
Je zou je ook kunnen afvragen Waarom is de Tora uitleg van creatie niet geaccepteerd door deze wetenschappers? Alweer geeft de menselijke natuur het antwoord. Het is een natuurlijke menselijke ambitie om inventief en origineel te zijn. Door de Tora uitleg te accepteren sluit men zich uit van de mogelijkheid zijn eigen analitische en inductieve vindingrijkheid te tonen .De Tora kijk even buiten gesloten, de wetenschapper moet redenen bedenken om zijn zo doen "te rechtvaardigen" en hij neemt vlucht het te classificeren met oude en primitieve "mythologie" en dergelijke, omdat hij niet werkelijk op wetenschappelijke gronden kan argumenteren.
Sinds het naar buiten komen van deze theorien is het mogelijk sommige soorten dieren en planten over een levenslijn van duizenden generaties te bekijken en er is nog nooit ene mogelijkheid van transmutatie gebleken. Niet van een soort naar een andere en al helemaal niet van een plant naar een dier. Zo'n theorie kan geen plaats hebben in het arsenaal van empirische wetenschappen. 
De genoemde theorie van evolutie heeft eigenlijk geen betrekking op de Tora uitleg van creatie. Zelfs al was de theorie van evolutie vandaag bewezen, en de mutatie van soorten waren aangetoond in laboratorium testen, dan spreekt dit nog steeds niet de mogelijkheid van dat de wereld is gecreerd zoals dat in de Tora staat, eerder dan door de evolutie proces. Het belangrijkste doel om de evolutie theorie te citeren is, om aan te tonen de hoogst speculatieve en wetenschappelijk ondeugdelijkheid van de theorie die de verbeelding gevangen houdt van de kritiekloosheidzo, dat het zelfs wordt gepresenteerd als een "wetenschappelijke" verklaring van het mysterie van de Schepping, ongeacht het feit dat de theorie van evolutie zelf wetenschappelijk bewezen is en verstoken is van een ware wetenschappelijke basis.
Geen enkele technische progressie kan mogelijk gemaakt worden alleen, wanneer sommige fysische "wetten' worden geaccepteerd, zelfs als er geen garantie is dat de "wet" zichzelf zal herhalen. 

Bepaalde condities in oude tijden spelen zeker een rol m.b.t. het bodemarchief. Er zijn echter diverse wetenschappen, die veel van die condities hebben gereconstrueerd en in kaart gebracht. Daarmede kunnen andere wetenschappen zoals paleontologie en archeologie weer rekening houden. De fossilisatie van de dinos is in deze discussie niet zo belangrijk, als wel het feit, in welke aardlaag de resten werden aangetroffen. Als je kijkt naar de lagen onder de dinos en daarboven, dan kun je een uitspraak doen over de tijd dat zij leefden. Maar bovendien, zijn nooit bij resten van de dinos resten gevonden van veel primitievere of veel geavanceerdere organismes!

Het valt ook op, dat je de zaken omdraait. Je geeft toe, dat 5767 jaar te kort om te kunnen komen tot het fossiliseren van resten van organismes. Dan zou de conclusie dus moeten zijn, de fossielen zijn in overvloed gevonden, dus kan de vastgestelde ouderdom van de aarde op 5767 niet kloppen, dus moeten de metingen van de aarde die in miljarden jaren lopen wel correct zijn!
Jij gaat echter bij alles uit van het woord van de Tora, klopt een wetenschappelijke bevinding niet met hetgeen in de Tora staat, dan deugt die bevinding niet! Het lijkt mij niet wetenschappelijk, de wetenschappelijke bevindingen te testen, aan een vooraf ingenomen standpunt, waar men onder geen voorwaarde vanaf wil stappen.


Je schrijft ook, dat het met gemak is aan te nemen dat God de fossiele resten heeft geschapen. Want: "de vraag Waarom een fossiel? Is niet meer valide dan de vraag Waarom een atoom creren?" 
Alles dat op de aarde bestaat is opgebouwd uit atomen. Het creeeren van atomen lijkt mij derhalve zeer zinvol. Maar ik denk dat niemand in staat is, een logische reden te geven, waarom een fossiel geschapen zou worden door het opperwezen.

Je zou je ook kunnen afvragen Waarom is de Tora uitleg van creatie niet geaccepteerd door deze wetenschappers? Alweer geeft de menselijke natuur het antwoord. Het is een natuurlijke menselijke ambitie om inventief en origineel te zijn. Door de Tora uitleg te accepteren sluit men zich uit van de mogelijkheid zijn eigen analitische en inductieve vindingrijkheid te tonen

De enige reden waarom de uitleg van de heilige boeken niet wordt geaccepteerd, is omdat wetenschappelijk onderzoek heeft aangetoond, dat heelal en aarde aanzienlijk ouder is dan de genoemde 5767 jaar. Bovendien laten paleontologische vondsten keer op keer zien, dat er geen sprake is geweest van het scheppen van mens en dier in de vorm zoals wij zij thans kennen in 2 dagen, het moeten miljarden jaren zijn geweest.
Er is natuurlijk geen sprake, dat wetenschapper alles afwijzen, omdat zij dan lekker zelf iets kunnen verzinnen! Alleen, doen zij onderzoek niet met een vooraf vastgesteld uitgangspunt, waarop zij ten koste van alles willen uitkomen!

Je schrijft:

"De vraag Als de theorien het origine en de leeftijd van de wereld proberen te verklaren zo zwak zijn, hoe kon zij in de eerste plaats voortgebracht zijn? Het antwoord is simpel. Het is een zaak van menselijke natuur te zoeken naar een verklaring voor allen in de omgeving, en elke theorie, hoe vergezocht ook, is beter dan geen theorieten minste totdat een andere meer haalbare verklaring wordt bedacht." 

Darwin was een religieus mens en studeerde theologie om dominee te worden.
Op expeditie kwam hij echter bepaalde wetmatigheden tegen in de dierenwereld, die hem op het spoor zette, van de evolutie van alle levende wezens.
Er is derhalve geen sprake van, dat hij wanhopig aan het zoeken was naar een antwoord

Wat wel een menselijke eigenschap is, dat op alles dat niet kan worden verklaard, het etiket God te plakken. Dat is al bijna zo oud als de mensheid, alleen waren het heel lang goden, en is het nog maar heel kort - in de tijd gezien - God. Wat ook een menselijke eigenschap is, is vasthouden ten koste van alles aan dat ingeprente geloof. Je geeft zelf twee voorbeelden. Je stelt dat fossilisatie van b.v. dinos niet mogelijk is in de 5767 jaar dat aarde en bewoners bestaan, dus moeten er omstandigheden zijn geweest in de oude tijden die ervoor hebben gezorgd, dat het toch is gebeurd. Want natuurlijk kun je de fossielen niet wegpraten. Zelfs opper je, dat het mogelijk zou kunnen zijn, dat God om welke reden dan ook de fossielen in die vorm geschapen zou hebben. Ook dat is een eigenschap van gelovigen, als iets onverklaarbaar is, dan stelt men simpel, dat Gods wegen ondoorgrondelijk zijn, en dat het arrogant is van de nietige mens, om dat onlogisch te vinden. Maar de meest voor de hand liggende oplossing, de fossielen bewijzen dat de aarde en zijn bewoners aanzienlijk ouder moeten zijn dan die 5767 jaar die de Tora aangeeft, want anders zouden er geen fossielen zijn, die wordt natuurlijk niet gevolgd! Immers een bewijs wordt alleen geaccepteerd, als dat in overeenstemming is met het heilige boek.

----------


## huxley

> Je zou je ook kunnen afvragen Waarom is de Tora uitleg van creatie niet geaccepteerd door deze wetenschappers? Alweer geeft de menselijke natuur het antwoord. Het is een natuurlijke menselijke ambitie om inventief en origineel te zijn. Door de Tora uitleg te accepteren sluit men zich uit van de mogelijkheid zijn eigen analitische en inductieve vindingrijkheid te tonen.


Men kan zien dat Ronald zich niet kan voorstellen dat een wetenschapper wel eens door gewone nieuwsgierigheid kan worden gedreven en dat de Tora voor zo iemand niets anders is dan een van de zeer vele boeken van religieuze snit, boeken die ook geen antwoord geven op de vragen die de wetenschapper zich stelt. Vanuit de optiek van de religieuze fanaat die Ronald is staat de Tora centraal in het universum en hij meent dat ieder mens dat eigenlijk ook zo ziet en dat een wetenschapper slechts door koppigheid ergens anders naar antwoorden gaat zoeken.
Hoewel het is geschreven m.b.t. Moslims is onderstaand citaat ook zeer goed van toepassing op godsdienstwaanzinnigen in het algemeen:




> In one of his early works the traditionalist writer Frithjof Schuon makes an acute observation about the mentality of Muslims: `The intellectual - and thereby the rational - foundation of Islam results in the average Muslim having a curious tendency to believe that non-Muslims either know that Islam is the truth and reject it out of pure obstinacy, or else are simply ignorant of it and can be converted by elementary explanations; that anyone should be able to oppose Islam with a good conscience quite exceeds the Muslim's powers of imagination, precisely because Islam coincides in his mind with the irresistible logic of things'. (Stations of Wisdom)."

----------


## maartenn100

Ronald, lees eens wat de Oxford Universiteit voor onderzoek verricht dezer dagen. Deze universiteit heeft over heel de wereld een groot gezag wat onderzoeken betreft.

Het onderzoek gaat over het waarom mensen nood of behoefte aan het geloof in een God hebben:

http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/com...cle3393198.ece

Nog iets over ET, Ronald: ET kan je vandaag de dag vaststellen bij vinkensoorten op de Galapagoseilanden. We hoeven zelfs niet te extrapolleren naar een ver verleden. Vlak onder onze neus zien we evolutie in actie. Kijk naar de wolven, hoe ze honden werden. Kan je in de schoothondjes die men vandaag aantreft nog een wolf herkennen? Neen, nochthans heeft de domesticatie voor deze 'veranderingen' gezorgd. En niet al te lang erna zal het schoothondje tot een andere soort gaan horen, dan de wolfachtigen.

Zo zien wij evolutie, we hoeven niet te extrapolleren. Helemaal niet nodig om de bewijzen onder onze neus ervan vast te stellen.

----------


## maartenn100

Ronald, beantwoord eens de volgende vragen:

Stel dat God bestaat en we komen voor hem terecht, hoe zal zijn oordeel zijn?
Als God als Ontwerper zou blijken te bestaan, kan Hij toch niet anders dan een briljant wetenschapper zijn, een briljant ontwerper, Snowwhite?

Zou Hij niet veel respect hebben voor iemand die vanuit een oprecht hart sceptisch was, terwijl hij Zijn natuur zorgvuldig onderzoekt, al bewonderend?

Zou God onoprecht en geveinsd geloof eerder waarderen, omdat men denkt het paradijs daarmee te verdienen en de hel daarmee te ontvluchten, ipv de eerlijke wetenschapper respecteren die tijdens zijn onderzoek mechanismen als ET blootlegt en vandaaruit oprechte scepsis ervaart?

Zou hij de oprechte onderzoeker waarderen, of de onoprechte gelovige of naprater die niets wilde 'weten', maar enkel geloofde uit schrik?

Wie zou God het meest waarderen, denk je?

Maw beloont God het oprechte hart en denken of het onoprecht zomaar geloven omdat het moet? Omdat de gelovige schrik heeft voor Zijn toorn op het Einde der Tijden? Of zal God iemand waarderen die vanuit een oprecht hart onderzocht hoe de dingen in elkaar zitten en af en toe wat sceptisch werd daardoor? 

Wie zal Hij het meest waarderen? De schijnheilige gelovige of de oprechte criticus, die vanuit wetenschap Zijn natuur bekijkt en in dat proces ook scepsis tegenkomt?

Weet Snowwhite dat de meeste gelovigen blindelings geloven omdat ze denken dat dat moet, maar niet vanuit het hart aan studie en ethisch onderzoek van de natuur (de creatie van God) doen.

Wie zal, indien we voor God moeten verschijnen, het meest gewaardeerd worden door de Briljante Ontwerper, als hij toch zal blijken te bestaan? De zomaar gelovige, of de zorgvuldige ontdekker en bewonderaar van de mechanismen (zoals de ET) van zijn creatie?
Met wie zou God een leuke babbel hebben? Met de wetenschappers die kunnen meepraten over de natuur en haar wetten of met de napraters, die enkel deden wat hen gevraagd werd uit schrik, maar niet uit waardering zijn creatie bekeken en zorgvuldig bestudeerden?

----------


## ronald

> Op onderstaande nog steeds zinnige reaktie, dus nog maar een keer.
> Als de ET ook maar enigszins discutabel zou blijken indien geplaatst op de pijnbank van wetenschappelijk verificatie, dan zouden (evolutie-)biologen, geologen en geofysici de eersten zijn om 'm zonder omhaal uit het raam te flikkeren. Wat denk jij eigenlijk? Dat de ET voor die mensen een soortement redeloos geloof is zoals jij gelooft in de Waarheid van de scheppingsleer? Dat ze zich tegen beter weten in in hun vakgebied (mede) baseren op een ondeugdelijke theorie omdat..., ja waarom eigenlijk?
> Pure kwatsj dat jij kritisch zou staan tegenover de ET vanuit een puur wetenschappelijke benadering en niet vanuit door je geloof ingegeven ressentiment. De conclusie van het tegendeel zou namelijk luiden, dat nagenoeg alle even hierboven genoemde wetenschappers inferieur zijn aan de briljante Ronald omdat ze je keiharde pijnpunten van de ET over het hoofd hebben gezien. Conclusie: jij kraamt onzin uit. Of wilde je in volle ernst beweren, psycholoogje, dat jij deze mensen en Darwin zelf overtreft op hun eigen vakgebieden en wetenschapsbeoefening iha.?



Grappig.... Eenzelfde manier van denken worden gelovigen niet gegund. 

Dat je nog steeds niet wilt accepteren dat de ET op vele andere wetenschappen is gaan meeliften en "uitbouwen" kan ik niet aan doen. Je zult dan altijd met die vraag moeten blijven leven vrees ik.

Trouwens...heerlijk hoe jij tot conclussie kan komen.

----------


## ronald

> Ronald, ken je JRR Tolkien? Een meesterlijk schrijver van o.a. "In de Ban van de Ring"?
> In zijn boek 'De Silmarillen' beschrijft hij het ontstaan van een fictieve wereld, vol elfen, dwergen, mensen, trollen en tovenaars. 
> 
> Het scheppingsverhaal begint als volgt (prachtig om lezen trouwens)...:
> 
> _Er was Eru, de Ene, die in Arda Ilvatar wordt genoemd; en hij schiep eerst de Ainur, die de vrucht van zijn denken waren; en zij waren bij hem voor iets anders werd geschapen..._
> 
> Iets verder schrijft Tolkien:
> 
> ...




Ach joh...er is zoveel plagiaat gepleegd. Ik ga mbt de Tora niet op elk onzinverhaal reageren.

----------


## ronald

> Zonderling stukje dat je daar van Ronald citeert. Ik neem aan dat hij in de volgende passage op zichzelf doelt. Reeds in de puberteit bloeide zijn superieure intellect:
> 
> Maar dan:
> 
> Dat is toch precies wat een gelovige doet? Zijn gelovigen dan per definitie dom? De crux zit 'm er natuurlijk in dat de regels in kwestie zonder enige twijfel van het opperwezen afkomstig moeten zijn. Pas dan kan willoos volgen van de regels samengaan met (menselijke) intelligentie. 
> Dus ja, wij wachten nog steeds op concrete bewijzen dat de Tora iets anders is dan een door mensen verzonnen verhaal, al was het alleen maar om Ronald zijn intelligentie veilig te kunnen stellen.




Ik zou zeggen aangezien je toch een meester bent in het onderzoeken wat miljarden jaren geleden is geschied dan zou het toch een peulenschilletje voor je moeten zijn om alles wetenschappelijk te niet te doen? Doe eens een poging zou ik zeggen. Onze 3 miljoen getuigen doen er toch niet toe. Typisch een late reactie van het verlichtingsdenken dat alleen Latijnse en Griekse bronnen worden geaccepteerd. Probeer een Flavius Josephius?

Ik zou niet weten wat een gelovige doet. Jij wel naar het schijnt. Theoloog ook nog? De verschillende disciplimes bevinden duidelijk nog op het niveau van een of andere chaos.

Maar vertel eens eerlijk. Welk geloof houd jij aan?

----------


## sjaen

3 miljoen getuigen?

----------


## ronald

> @Ronald
> 
> 
> 
> Over Dawkins schrijf je: Als he niet jouw discipline is hou dan je bek over.
> 
> Ik neem niet aan, dat je paleontoloog en embryoloog bent, toch schrijf je:
> 
> Ik ken de diverse stadia van het menselijk embryo. Om daar nu op een bepaald moment "kieuwpoorten" erin te ontdekken is wel heel fantasievol. En datgene wat men in musea samenstelt om de ontwikkeling van de mens weer te geven is niet minder fantasierijk. 
> ...


Dawkins weet niets over Tora. Punt. Datgene wat ik weet over wetenschap en wetenschappelijke methoden, over paleontologie en embryologie stijgt vergelijkbaar onmeetbaar uit boven Dawkins kennis van Tora. Een analfabeet die ook nog eens uitspraken doet over wat hij niet weet is een fool. Als hij een beetje serieus gevonden wil blijven moet hij niet zulke domme uitspraken over een andere discipline doen. Zo stelt hij bv dat de vele Gdsdiensten in "hun" eigen Gd geloven. Hoezo? Geloven Christenen, Moslims en Joden in een andere Gd? Om die reden bestempelt Dawkins gelovigen tot atheisten. Hoe dom moet je zijn? Dawkins als atheist vindt hierop door redenerend zichzelf n god verder dan gelovigen. Alleen consequenter: er is helemaal geen Gd. Verschillende gelovigen van verschillende Gdsdiensten zeggen van elkaar dat hun Gd de ware Gd is (? de analfabeet-theoloog heeft nooit over universalistisch Gdsdienst gehoord?) of niet eens bestaat. Daarom is er objectief geen bewijs voor het bestaan van enige Gd. Nogmaals, hoe dom moet je zijn om dit te zeggen?


"Geen enkele technische progressie kan mogelijk gemaakt worden alleen, wanneer sommige fysische "wetten' worden geaccepteerd, zelfs als er geen garantie is dat de "wet" zichzelf zal herhalen. Wetenschap heeft alleen te maken met theorien en niet met zekerheden."


Wellicht moest je voor "wetenschap" de ET lezen omdat de theorie speculatief is.
Een chirurg die een mens openmaakt heeft in zijn studie over het menselijk lichaan en zijn opleiding als arts en specialist de licentie om een mens open te snijden. Dat hij maar n hart vindt is een empirische bevinding die de theorie steunt.
Er wordt een theorie of hypothese opgezet. De empirische wetenschappen proberen de gebeurtenissen in de wereld waarin wij leven te onderzoeken, beschrijven, verklaren en voorspellen. Hun theoretische uitspraken moeten daarom gecontroleerd worden aan de hand van de feiten van onze ervaring, en zijn alleen aanvaardbaar als ze op de juiste manier gestaafd worden door empirische gegevens. Die gegevens worden op vele verschillende manieren gekregen: door experimenten, door systematisch observeren, door mondelinge of schriftelijke enquetes, door psychologische of klinische tests, door zorgvuldig bestuderen van documenten, inscripties, munten, archeologische overblijfselen enz. Deze afhankelijkheid van empirische gegevens onderscheidt de empirische wetenschappen van de niet-empirische wetenschappen van de logica en zuivere wiskunde essentieel is., waarvan de voorstellen bewezen worden zonder dat verwijzing naar empirische bevindingen. 

Kennis en intelligentie zijn twee verschillende begrippen. Kennis is ahw dat wat je op school leert. Intelligentie is wat je ermee doet en hoe je kennis inpast. Dat ik vind dat bepaalde voorstanders van de ET "benepen, intollerant en geindoctrineerd" zijn is omdat hun uitspraken over gelovigen en geloof niet gebaseerd is op kennis van de discipline "geloof". Hun "moed" halen zij uit de speculatieve wetenschap die en direct en indirect iets zegt over geloof. Waarom jij het vreemd vindt klinken dat ik "geindoctrineerd" in mijn mond neem terwijl jij vind dat "99,9 % van de kinderen die van jongs af aan een godsdienst krijgen ingeprent in die  en geen andere!  godsdienst blijven geloven." sluit niet uit dat dat in geloof opgevoedde kinf anderen niet zou accepteren, maar loyaal is aan zijn eigen geloof: universalistisch denken. Ik denk dat je spreekt vanuit een andere ervaringsgeschiedenis die niet de mijne is en die ik ook niet voorsta.

Ik stel een "Spinoza" tegenover een "Eyberschuts" omdat hier de tegenstelling wetenschapper - gelovige aan de orede was. Om het binnen n geloof te houden heb ik Joden genoemd.

Je weet zelf ook wel dat de ET een veel verdergaand verhaal maakt dan dat de empirische wetenschappers doen. Ook al ligt het vakgebied bij elkaar. Het onderscheid is er zeker.

----------


## ronald

> 3 miljoen getuigen?





600.000 volwassen mannen, met vrouwen en kinderen erbij stonden zo'n 3 miljoen Joden en een deel Egyptenaren aan de voet van de berg Sinai. Zie Exodus.

----------


## ronald

> @Ronald deel 2
> 
> Volgens de heilig boeken is er een God, die alles heeft geschapen, en alles bestiert.
> Bepaalde delen van die bewering, kunnen niet wetenschappelijk worden bewezen of ontkend.
> Bij bepaalde zaken, die hier op aarde kunnen worden waargenomen, kan de wetenschap echter wel onderzoek instellen, of deze beweringen kloppen.
> De schepping van mens en dier, is een dergelijk voorbeeld. Je stelt dat je religie en wetenschap niet naast elkaar kan leggen. Dat kan op dit punt echter wel. De bewering, God heeft mens en de dieren in n klap geschapen in de staat zoals wij die vandaag de dag nog kennen, kan worden vergeleken, met resten van organismes in het bodemarchief. Ook de bewering, dat de aarde 5767 jaar geleden door God is geschapen, kan ook wetenschappelijk worden onderzocht. 
> Daarbij zijn bevindingen naar voren gekomen, die een heel ander beeld laat zien, dan de beweringen in de heilige boeken. Dat gelovigen daar meestal niet blij mee zijn, is natuurlijk een ander verhaal. Als men stelt, dat de bevindingen van wetenschappers, en evolutiebiologen zijn overigens ook empirische wetenschappers, haaks staan op hetgeen de heilige boeken zeggen, dan is dat niet het belachelijk maken van God of religie, doch slechts het vaststellen van een feit.
> 
> 
> ...


De zogenaamde evolutie theorie van het ontstaan van de wereld, welke is gebaseerd op de aanname dat het universum ontwikkeld is uit een bestaande atomische en sub-atomische deeltjes welke, door een evolutionair proces, samen vorm geeft aan het fysisch universum en onze planeet, waarop organisch leven op de een of andere manier is ontwikkeld, ook een evolutionair proces, totdat de "homo-sapiens" voortkwam. Het is moeilijk te begrijpen waarom we graag de creatie van atomisch- en sub-atomische deeltje in een staat dat zoals men zelf erkent het onwetende en onvoorstelbare, accepteren. We zouden afkerig moeten zijn om zomaar te accepteren hoe de creatie van de planeten, het organisme, het menselijk wezen zoals we die in hun bestaan kennen, wordt verklaard.
De argumentatie van de ontdekking van de fossielen is zeker geen afdoende bewijs van de oudheid van de aarde om de volgende reden:
a. Gelet op de onbekende condities die bestonden in de "prehistorische" tijd, condities van atmosferische druk, temperatuur, radioactiviteit, onbekende kathalysatoren enz. enz. zoals eerder genoemd, condities die reacties en veranderingen tot gevolg konden hebben van een totale andere natuur en tempo van die die bekend zijn van nu dagelijkse processen in de natuur, kan men niet de mogelijkheid buitensluiten dat dinosaurussen 5768 jaar geleden bestonden, en gefossileerd werden onder enorme natuurlijke kathalysatorische krachten in de duur van maar een paar jaar dan in plaats van miljoenen jaren. Sinds we geen begrijpbare maten of criteria van berekening onder zulke onbekende condities hebben.
b. Zelfs aannemend dat de periode van tijd welke de Tora geeft aan de leeftijd van de wereld is zeker te kort voor fossilisatie (hoewel ik niet zie hoe iemand zo onvoorwaardelijk kan zijn) kunnen we nog met gemak de mogelijkheid accepteren dat Gd fossielen zo heeft gecreerd, beenderen van skeletten (om redenen aan Hem bekend) net zoals Hij bestaande levende organismen, een complete mens en producten als olie, kool (met een te meten ouderdom) of diamanten zonder evolutionair proces.
Je kunt de vraag stellen Als wat onder b staat waar is, waarom heeft Gd fossielen in de eerste plaats gecreerd? Het antwoord is simpel. Wij kunnen niet de redenen weten waarom Gd deze weg van creatie heeft gekozen bij voorkeur dan een andere en welke theorie van creatie is geaccepteerd, de vraag zal altijd onbeantwoord blijven. De vraag Waarom een fossiel? Is niet meer valide dan de vraag Waarom een atoom creren? Natuurlijk, zo'n vraag kan niet gelden als argument, veel minder dan een logische basis dan de evolutionaire theorie.
Welke wetenschappelijke basis is er om het creatieve proces te limiteren tot een evolutionaire proces alleen? Beginnen met atomisch en sub-atomisch deeltjes- een theorie vol met onverklaarbare hiaten en onvoorziene moeilijkheden, en ook de mogelijkheid buitensluiten van creatie zoals dat in Tora is uitgelegd? Want, als deze mogelijkheid wordt toegestaan, dan valt alles juist in een passend patroon, en alle speculaties ongeacht het begin en leeftijd van de wereld, worden onnodig en irrelevant.
Het is zeker geen argument deze mogelijkheid te betwijfelen door te zeggen Waarom zou de Schepper een klare universum creren, als het voor Hem genoeg zou zijn een adequaat hoeveelheid atomen of sub-atomische deeltjes met de kracht in zich tot samenbinden en evolutie tot ontwikkeling in de huidige kosmische orde? De absurditeit van dit argument wordt duidelijker wanneer het tot basis van een onnozel theorie gemaakt wordt, alsof het de basis was van een grondig en onweerlegbare argumenten die alle mogelijkheden terzijde schuiven.
De vraag Als de theorien het origine en de leeftijd van de wereld proberen te verklaren zo zwak zijn, hoe kon zij in de eerste plaats voortgebracht zijn? Het antwoord is simpel. Het is een zaak van menselijke natuur te zoeken naar een verklaring voor allen in de omgeving, en elke theorie, hoe vergezocht ook, is beter dan geen theorieten minste totdat een andere meer haalbare verklaring wordt bedacht.
Je zou je ook kunnen afvragen Waarom is de Tora uitleg van creatie niet geaccepteerd door deze wetenschappers? Alweer geeft de menselijke natuur het antwoord. Het is een natuurlijke menselijke ambitie om inventief en origineel te zijn. Door de Tora uitleg te accepteren sluit men zich uit van de mogelijkheid zijn eigen analitische en inductieve vindingrijkheid te tonen .De Tora kijk even buiten gesloten, de wetenschapper moet redenen bedenken om zijn zo doen "te rechtvaardigen" en hij neemt vlucht het te classificeren met oude en primitieve "mythologie" en dergelijke, omdat hij niet werkelijk op wetenschappelijke gronden kan argumenteren.
Sinds het naar buiten komen van deze theorien is het mogelijk sommige soorten dieren en planten over een levenslijn van duizenden generaties te bekijken en er is nog nooit ene mogelijkheid van transmutatie gebleken. Niet van een soort naar een andere en al helemaal niet van een plant naar een dier. Zo'n theorie kan geen plaats hebben in het arsenaal van empirische wetenschappen. 


Als je over het Jodendom spreekt, spreek je ove een Gdsdienst vanaf Mozes van meer dan 3300 jaar oud. Mohamed werd is in het jaar 632 nChr gestorven. In die tijd was het schrijven en bijhouden van discussie een algemeen gebeuren. Dat wil je toch niet vergelijken met Mozes die zo'n 2000 jaar daarvoor leefde? Je kunt gezien de ontwikkeling van de geschiedschrijving van de mens het volgende waarnemen. Als wij nu registreren dat 1 miljard geschiedschrijvingen hebben, 1400 jaar geleden op basis van deze gegevens, hoeveel was dat? Weer 2000 jaar daarvoor, hoeveel was dat? Hoe bepaal je je onderzoek gegevens zou ik willen vragen?
Ashton en Down melden in hun "How Egyptian Archaeology Confirms the Biblical Timeline" een andere bevinding. Heb je die ook gelezen?
Ik stel niet het extrapoleren tegenover Tora. 
Je schreef: "Overigens, op welke extrapolerende aanvullingen doel je nu? Als de heilige boeken gelijk zouden hebben, en God zou alle leven in 2 dagen in n klap hebben geschapen, in de staat zoals wij die nu kennen, dan zouden in alle aardlagen, van de jongste tot de oudsten resten moeten zijn gevonden, van alle dieren en de mens zoals die nu zijn, door elkaar/naast elkaar! Dat is niet het geval, dus je kunt stellen, dat deze twee bevindingen niet alleen de ET ondersteunen, maar vooral ook een bewijs zijn tegen de schepping in n klap door een opperwezen. Maar nogmaals, als je het hier niet mee eens bent, geef dan a.u.b. een logische andere verklaring voor de twee bovengenoemde vaststellingen!",... "en God zou alle leven in 2 dagen in n klap hebben geschapen," alle leven is meer dan alleen mens en dier. Zelfs gesteente is leven.

----------


## ronald

> @Ronald deel 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bepaalde condities in oude tijden spelen zeker een rol m.b.t. het bodemarchief. Er zijn echter diverse wetenschappen, die veel van die condities hebben gereconstrueerd en in kaart gebracht. Daarmede kunnen andere wetenschappen zoals paleontologie en archeologie weer rekening houden. De fossilisatie van de dinos is in deze discussie niet zo belangrijk, als wel het feit, in welke aardlaag de resten werden aangetroffen. Als je kijkt naar de lagen onder de dinos en daarboven, dan kun je een uitspraak doen over de tijd dat zij leefden. Maar bovendien, zijn nooit bij resten van de dinos resten gevonden van veel primitievere of veel geavanceerdere organismes!
> 
> Het valt ook op, dat je de zaken omdraait. Je geeft toe, dat 5767 jaar te kort om te kunnen komen tot het fossiliseren van resten van organismes. Dan zou de conclusie dus moeten zijn, de fossielen zijn in overvloed gevonden, dus kan de vastgestelde ouderdom van de aarde op 5767 niet kloppen, dus moeten de metingen van de aarde die in miljarden jaren lopen wel correct zijn!
> ...


Er is een aantal situaties die wetenschappers niet kunnen overzien. Ze kunnen er wel eenn theorie over opbouwen. Gelet op de onbekende condities die bestonden in de "prehistorische" tijd, condities van atmosferische druk, temperatuur, radioactiviteit, onbekende kathalysatoren enz. enz. zoals eerder genoemd, condities die reacties en veranderingen tot gevolg konden hebben van een totale andere natuur en tempo van die die bekend zijn van nu dagelijkse processen in de natuur, kan men niet de mogelijkheid buitensluiten dat dinosaurussen 5768 jaar geleden bestonden, en gefossileerd werden onder enorme natuurlijke kathalysatorische krachten in de duur van maar een paar jaar dan in plaats van miljoenen jaren. Sinds we geen begrijpbare maten of criteria van berekening onder zulke onbekende condities hebben.
Ik draai niet om. Ik laat je zelfs zien hoe je vragen op de Tora kunt hebben. Maar dat geeft op zijn beurt ook geen card blanche voor de veel te verre ideeen. "Dus"is een heel gevaarlijk begrip in deze. 
Waarom een fossiel geschapen zou zijn? Ik ben niet nagegaan naar de reden van elk wezen, dier, plant of gesteente. Om tot een situatie te komen dat de mens Gd aanvaart volgens zijn vrije wil is een grote vrijheid. Alle tegenargumenten en "bewijzen" zijn om die vrije keuze vrij te laten ook aanwezig. Maar dit is een interne religieuze discussie.

Als het de enige reden is waarom de uitleg van de Tora niet wordt geaccepteerd is omdat wetenschappelijk onderzoek heeft aangetoond dat de aarde ouder is, om welke reden werd de ATora dan afgewezen voor de 19de eeuw? Deze fase is niets nieuws in de Gdsdienstgeschiedenis. Bovendien heb ik al eerder aangegeven dat diepere bronnen over Tora men best tot andere getallen kan komen omdat dit de laaste versie van de wereld is die geschapen is (zie Midrash en Zohar).

Net zoals je al schetste is het voor velen een afgedane zaak on zich maar ook iets verder te verdiepen in de bronnen, als men er achter kom dat de wereld niet 5768 jaar geleden is geschapen. Een studie theologie is geen enkel garantie. 

Een etiket van Gd ergens op plakken is een gevaarlijke handeling. Althans binnen het Jodendom. De "Schrftgeleerden" waren mensen die dat oa verifieerden. De Tora spreekt helemaal niet tegen dat er "grote dieren" a la dinosaurieen hebben bestaan. Het spreekt ook niet tegen dat en wat er in vorige werelden hebben bestaan. Het cruciale punt is de schepping van deze wereld door Gd. Ivm de ET ook de evolutie der soorten. Dat de "gelovige" mens niet alles kan verklaren is niet uniek. De wetenschap kan ook niet alles verklaren. De religieuze mens gaat echter uit van het Opperwezen die Absoluut is en hoe moeilijk is het om zaken die wij niet kunnen verklaren laten liggen bij Gd? Voor jou is het meest voor de hand liggend de ET te geloven, voor mij niet. Hoge bloeddruk staat volgens mij niet in Tora, toch achten wij het bewezen en ook nog eens in overeenstemming met die Tora. Je afwegingen zijn te beperkt naar de ET gericht.

----------


## ronald

> Ronald, lees eens wat de Oxford Universiteit voor onderzoek verricht dezer dagen. Deze universiteit heeft over heel de wereld een groot gezag wat onderzoeken betreft.
> 
> Het onderzoek gaat over het waarom mensen nood of behoefte aan het geloof in een God hebben:
> 
> http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/com...cle3393198.ece
> 
> Nog iets over ET, Ronald: ET kan je vandaag de dag vaststellen bij vinkensoorten op de Galapagoseilanden. We hoeven zelfs niet te extrapolleren naar een ver verleden. Vlak onder onze neus zien we evolutie in actie. Kijk naar de wolven, hoe ze honden werden. Kan je in de schoothondjes die men vandaag aantreft nog een wolf herkennen? Neen, nochthans heeft de domesticatie voor deze 'veranderingen' gezorgd. En niet al te lang erna zal het schoothondje tot een andere soort gaan horen, dan de wolfachtigen.
> 
> Zo zien wij evolutie, we hoeven niet te extrapolleren. Helemaal niet nodig om de bewijzen onder onze neus ervan vast te stellen.



Er zijn genoeg wetenschappers die zich er tegen keren. "Oxford" is geen heilige tempel. Lees oa Raup, Gould en Kitts....

----------


## ronald

> Ronald, beantwoord eens de volgende vragen:
> 
> Stel dat God bestaat en we komen voor hem terecht, hoe zal zijn oordeel zijn?
> Als God als Ontwerper zou blijken te bestaan, kan Hij toch niet anders dan een briljant wetenschapper zijn, een briljant ontwerper, Snowwhite?
> 
> Zou Hij niet veel respect hebben voor iemand die vanuit een oprecht hart sceptisch was, terwijl hij Zijn natuur zorgvuldig onderzoekt, al bewonderend?
> 
> Zou God onoprecht en geveinsd geloof eerder waarderen, omdat men denkt het paradijs daarmee te verdienen en de hel daarmee te ontvluchten, ipv de eerlijke wetenschapper respecteren die tijdens zijn onderzoek mechanismen als ET blootlegt en vandaaruit oprechte scepsis ervaart?
> 
> ...



Gds gerecht is niet iets dat wij weten. Als wij dat zouden weten dan zouden wij Gd zijn.
Dat Gd Zijn wereld heeft geschapen betekent dat het pas perfect is wanneer de mens zijn deel daarin vervult. In zoverre zijn wij "partners" van Gd.

Gd heeft respect in diegene die zich volledig inzet. Als iemand in onwetendheid handelt dan is zijn inzet in ieder geval te waarderen want als zo is zijn geloof. Ik vind dit echter niet van toepassing op atheisten. Indien iemand zich atheis wil noemen zou hij in eerste instantie moeten nagaan wat "Theist" betekent. Voor velen is dat al een vermoeide stap te ver. Luiheid is geen vrome eigenschap zal ik maar zeggen.
Het Jodendom is een en al discussies. Allles kan ter sprake komen maar een intellectuele eerlijkheid moet men wel houden. In het verlengde van hierboven: als je niet weet wat Gd bedoelt moet je er ook geen uitspraken over doen.
Je typering van "onoprechte gelovige" of "naprater" moet je preciezer formuleren. Ik weet dat er vele ideeen over zijn. Welke jij bedoelt weet ik niet. Het is evident dat je je geloofszaken zeker uit vrije wil doet, leren is "dieper begrijpen" en niet napraten en "vrees voor Gd" is vaak verkeerd vertaald. Geef me jouw vertaling daarvan.

De "schijnheilige gelovige" is geen gelovige maar een "zondaar", om maar eens een Christelijk begrip te gebruiken. In de geschiedenis zijn vaak twee "tegenscholen" geweest. Twee stromingen die wel lijnrecht tegenover elkaar konden staan en de indruk kon geven dat de een of de ander geen gelijk heeft. In deze setting is het joods leren "Elie weeloe diwre Elokiem", "Deze en deze zijn de woorden van Gd". De beargumenteringen en kritieken waren beiden voor de eer van Gd en dus ook geprezen. We spreken naar Gd de Schepper als naar de Heer of Vader. De dienst van de zoon is op een hogerplan omdat zijn loyaliteit groter is dan de loonarbeider die zijn heer dient om loon te krijgen.

Je stelt nu weer de "zomaar gelovige" tegenover de "zorgvuldige ontdekker (ET)". Al weer het willen verenigen van twee verschillende disciplines. Als de ET een atheist is, wat zijn uitspraken ook wel aangeven wanneer hij Gd niet als Schepper van elk wezen beschouwt, wat zou de Gdheid dan prefereren? Hen die Hem in Zijn gezicht spugen of de stoep voor de hemel schoonpoetsen? Bovendien is er niets mis mee met een "zomaar gelovige".

Om een "leuke babbel" met Gd te hebben hoef je geen 120 jaar te wachten. Maar zover hoeft het niet te komen omdat de Mashiach veel opheldering zal geven en hopelijk komt hij spoedig.

----------


## H.P.Pas

Poosje weggeweest, 't wil hier nog steeds niet zo erg zomeren zie ik.
@Charlus: iets voor je afdelingsnieuwsbrief ? 

_To argue with a man who has renounced his reason is like giving medicine to the dead. -- Thomas Paine_

----------


## maartenn100

Toch even iets zeggen over wetenschap, Ronald en Snowwhite.

Wetenschappers beginnen met een vraagstelling en gaan proberend daarop een antwoord formuleren.

Fossielen, conclusies uit onderzoek van de samenstelling van de aardlagen in de aarkorst, plaatverschuivingen, biodiversiteit, enz... zijn waarnemingen, die een begin tot 'inzicht' leveren.

Maar wat wetenschappers vooral zoeken is: een onderliggend verklarend mechanisme/de onderliggende verklarende mechanismen, die inzicht geeft in de fenomenen, die we waarnemen, zodat zaken voorspelbaar worden. Zodat we op basis van berekeningen en logica voorspellingen kunnen afleiden wanneer wij dit of dat zouden doen. Zo gebeurt dit in de astronomie (na studie van de bewegingen van de hemellichamen en hun patronen), de geologie (de studie o.a. de werking van Vulkanen, zodat men de voorspelbaarheid van erupties of uitbarstingen kan verbeteren), de geschiedenis (zodat men uit van elkaar onafhankelijke geschriften en artefacten van verschillende volkeren, kan streven naar een objectieve 'geschiedenis' van de wereld) enz...

Wetenschap brengt ons via haar strenge methoden, doorheen alle verhalen, een betrouwbaar verhaal over de wereld en haar werking, zodat ze begrijpbaar, voorspelbaar en in zekere mate hanteerbaar kan worden. Alle andere paradigma's (alchemie, toverij, hekserij, glazen bolkijken, paranormale helderziendheid, enz...) faalden of waren onbetrouwbaar op vlak van voorspelbaarheid of zonder voldoende empirische basis. Bij paranormale fenomenen, die in labo-omstandigheden werden onderzocht, bleken de meeste gebaseerd op wishfullthinking, suggestie, vertekening van de verkregen effecten, zo die er al waren, tot zelfs puur bedrog.

Over de ET:
De minder complexe fossielen onderaan in aardlagen, de meer complexe in bovenliggende aardlagen. Welke 'wetmatigheid' verklaart dit fenomeen.
De resistentwording van bacterien, wat gebeurt daar feitelijk? Welk verklarend mechanisme is hier in werkzaam, waardoor we meer inzicht krijgen in de werking, het verloop en de omvang en aard van de gevolgen?

En zodoende komt men tot bvb. de evolutiehypothese: bacterien planten zich massaal voort, en bacterien die toevallig een resistent gen hebben tegen de gebruikte antibiotica overleven en gaan massaal kunnen woekeren. De rest wordt vernietigd door de antibiotica. Men zegt dat bacterien zich aanpassen, onjuist. Door de miljoenen bacterien in een mensenlichaam, zullen er altijd een aantal zijn, die iets hebben die de 'stof' overleven, en zich daardoor kunnen voortplanten.

Dat is toch heel logisch, deze 'evolutietheorie'?

Dus zo ontstaat (blijft over) een nieuwe soort bacterien, die zich met succes kan vermenigvuldigen: zij die kunnen overleven, ondanks de antibiotica.

Door dit mechanisme te begrijpen kunnen wetenschappers ook voorspellingen doen:
Als deze bacterien hiertegen resistent worden, zullen toekomstige antibiotica steeds aangepast moeten worden. En dus hebben we apparte labo's nodig met wetenschappers die voortdurend onderzoek doen en de pols houden op welke antibiotica niet meer werken en welke bacterien er nu 'overleven' en hoe die kunnen worden aangepakt. Enz...

Wetenschap en de juiste theorien zijn noodzakelijk voor ons samenleven, onze gezondheid, de geneeskunde.

Feiten
logica 
voorspellingen
nagaan

En de wetten van mendel, plus de evolutieleer, bieden op dit huidige moment de beste voorspellingen voor wetenschappers aangaande biologische fenomenen, die tot hiertoe steeds blijken te kloppen.

Vinden wetenschappers een betere theorie, die biologische fenomenen beter kan verklaren en voorspellen dan de ET, dan zal de wetenschap dit onderzoeken en ook weer tijdelijk accepteren als beste verklarings- en voorspellingsmodel.

Dus, als je wil weten wat ET is, moet je vooral ook begrijpen hoe wetenschap werkt, bvb. in de geneeskunde. Dankzij inzichten in de ET kan men mensen genezen, die in vroegere tijden zouden overleden zijn aan hun aandoening.

Daarom vind ik het goed dat de paus en sommige moslimgeleerden zeggen dat geloof en wetenschap (in dit geval de ET) wel kunnen samengaan. Dat het ene het ander niet uitsluit, maar er verzoening kan zijn tussen de twee. 
Wat op zich toch een gegeven is wat door godsdiensten meestal toch wordt aangemoedigd? (verzoening).

----------


## Thermopylae

@Ronald

Wat Dawkins wel of niet weet t.a.v. de diverse heilige boeken is mij niet bekend. Echter, ook niet belangrijk m.b.t. die uitspraak: we kunnen i.p.v. de prof. Theologie net zo goed de tuinman er bij halen. Wat hij in feite wilde zeggen, is heel simpel dat als puntje bij paaltje komt, geen mens cruciale kennis heeft van God. Juist omdat het om iets bovennatuurlijks gaat. Wat er is, zijn heilige boeken, geschreven door mensen, die bepaalde zaken aangeven.
Maar waar houdt God zich op? Waar is de hemel/paradijs? Waar is de hel? Om maar wat te noemen, niemand die het weet. En dat blijkt ook uit het feit, dat er zo vaak wordt gezegd als er dingen gebeuren die de mensen niet kunnen plaatsen, Gods wegen zijn ondergrondgelijk.
Overigens opvallend, dat je eerst n.a.v. de opmerking van Dawkins schreef:

“Dawkins kan best eens gelijk hebbben gehad: de tuinman of de theoloog is om het even.” 

Dus aanvankelijk onderschreef je zijn uitspraak wel!

“Dat hij maar n hart vindt is een empirische bevinding die de theorie steunt.” 

Darwin, op expeditie met de H.M.S. Beagle, meende op enig moment een bepaalde wetmatigheid te zien, bij het bestuderen van veel diersoorten. Op basis van zijn bevindingen, kwam bij hem een theorie op, dat de levende wezens die de aarde bevolken, door evolutie zijn ontstaan, vanuit zeer primitieve eencellige organismes in de zeen. 
In later tijden, komen paleontologen tot de conclusie, dat steeds weer in de oudste aardlagen, de resten van de meest primitieve organismes worden gevonden – en geen overblijfselen van (veel) geavanceerdere organismes daarbij/doorheen – terwijl in de jongste aardlagen, steeds weer resten worden gevonden, van zeer geavanceerde organismes, zonder dat daarbij resten worden gevonden, van zeer primitieve organismes.

Biochemici vinden door onderzoek naar DNA en eiwitten dat organismes die op het oog niets met elkaar te maken hebben, er toch sprake is van een grote verwantschap.

Embryologen vinden in het menselijk embryo de aanzet van kieuwpoorten zoals bij vissen.

Onderzoeken uit de vergelijkbare anatomie, geven als resultaat, dat de mens een staartbeentje heeft, zoals dieren die een staart hebben.

Er is dus een theorie van evolutie, en uitkomsten van onderzoeken van drie andere empirische wetenschappen ondersteunen deze theorie!

Er is derhalve precies gebeurd, hetgeen volgens jou dient plaats te vinden, wil een bewijs, van een theorie houdbaar zijn! Toch stel je, dat de ET speculatief is.

" Kennis en intelligentie zijn twee verschillende begrippen. Kennis is ahw dat wat je op school leert. Intelligentie is wat je ermee doet en hoe je kennis inpast. Dat ik vind dat bepaalde voorstanders van de ET "benepen, intollerant en geindoctrineerd" zijn is omdat hun uitspraken over gelovigen en geloof niet gebaseerd is op kennis van de discipline "geloof". Hun "moed" halen zij uit de speculatieve wetenschap die en direct en indirect iets zegt over geloof. Waarom jij het vreemd vindt klinken dat ik "geindoctrineerd" in mijn mond neem terwijl jij vind dat "99,9 % van de kinderen die van jongs af aan een godsdienst krijgen ingeprent in die – en geen andere! – godsdienst blijven geloven." sluit niet uit dat dat in geloof opgevoedde kinf anderen niet zou accepteren, maar loyaal is aan zijn eigen geloof: universalistisch denken. Ik denk dat je spreekt vanuit een andere ervaringsgeschiedenis die niet de mijne is en die ik ook niet voorsta.”

Nogmaals, de heilige boeken geven een aantal gegevens over de schepping door God.
Bijvoorbeeld, dat de aarde 5767 jaar geleden is geschapen, alsmede dat God mens en dier in twee dagen heeft geschapen, in de staat zoals wij ze thans kennen.
Als wetenschappelijke onderzoeken, hele andere uitkomsten laten zien – aarde is circa 4 miljard jaar oud, evolutie van organismes, en er zijn vele miljoenen jaren nodig voor fossilisatie van organismes – dan kan de conclusie toch niet anders zijn, dan dat wat in die heilige boeken rond de schepping staat niet juist kan zijn?

Is het niet begrijpelijk, als gelovigen opperen, dat God simpelweg de fossielen ook heeft geschapen, er gezegd wordt, gelovigen accepteren alleen wetenschappelijke bewijzen voor zover deze niet strijdig zijn met de teksten van de heilige boeken?


“Ik stel een "Spinoza" tegenover een "Eyberschuts" omdat hier de tegenstelling wetenschapper - gelovige aan de orede was. Om het binnen n geloof te houden heb ik Joden genoemd.” 

Blijft de vraag, op basis waarvan meen jij, dat die Eyberschuts minimaal net zo intelligent was, als Spinoza, Marx, Freud en Einstein, en dat de intelligentie van de laatste 4 mannen helemaal niet het neusje van de zalm waren. Waarom kent “iedereen” deze vier mannen en hun werk nog?
Dat je het binnen n geloof wilt houden, kan ik mij nog voorstellen. Maar waarom stel je de vrome Eyberschuts tegenover vier wetenschappers, die nu net het (Joodse) geloof de rug hebben toegekeerd?

“De zogenaamde evolutie theorie van het ontstaan van de wereld, welke is gebaseerd op de aanname dat het universum ontwikkeld is uit een bestaande atomische en sub-atomische deeltjes welke, door een evolutionair proces, samen vorm geeft aan het fysisch universum en onze planeet, waarop organisch leven op de een of andere manier is ontwikkeld, ook een evolutionair proces, totdat de "homo-sapiens" voortkwam. Het is moeilijk te begrijpen waarom we graag de creatie van atomisch- en sub-atomische deeltje in een staat dat zoals men zelf erkent het onwetende en onvoorstelbare, accepteren. We zouden afkerig moeten zijn om zomaar te accepteren hoe de creatie van de planeten, het organisme, het menselijk wezen zoals we die in hun bestaan kennen, wordt verklaard.” 

Laten we niet twee verschillende zaken door elkaar halen. De oerknaltheorie gaat over het ontstaan van het heelal, de ET gaat over de evolutie van alle leven, vanuit zeer primitieve eencellige in de zeen. 


“De argumentatie van de ontdekking van de fossielen is zeker geen afdoende bewijs van de oudheid van de aarde om de volgende reden:
a. Gelet op de onbekende condities die bestonden in de "prehistorische" tijd, condities van atmosferische druk, temperatuur, radioactiviteit, onbekende kathalysatoren enz. enz. zoals eerder genoemd, condities die reacties en veranderingen tot gevolg konden hebben van een totale andere natuur en tempo van die die bekend zijn van nu dagelijkse processen in de natuur, kan men niet de mogelijkheid buitensluiten dat dinosaurussen 5768 jaar geleden bestonden, en gefossileerd werden onder enorme natuurlijke kathalysatorische krachten in de duur van maar een paar jaar dan in plaats van miljoenen jaren. Sinds we geen begrijpbare maten of criteria van berekening onder zulke onbekende condities hebben.
b. Zelfs aannemend dat de periode van tijd welke de Tora geeft aan de leeftijd van de wereld is zeker te kort voor fossilisatie (hoewel ik niet zie hoe iemand zo onvoorwaardelijk kan zijn) kunnen we nog met gemak de mogelijkheid accepteren dat Gd fossielen zo heeft gecreerd, beenderen van skeletten (om redenen aan Hem bekend) net zoals Hij bestaande levende organismen, een complete mens en producten als olie, kool (met een te meten ouderdom) of diamanten zonder evolutionair proces.” 

Zoals ik al schreef, er zijn diverse wetenschappen – w.o. de geologie – die nauwkeurig kan aangeven, hoe de omstandigheden op aarde waren in een bepaald tijdperk.
Zie b.v. sterrenkundige, die d.m.v. computerprogramma’s precies kunnen laten zien, welk sterrenbeeld aan de hemel stond b.v. 3000 jaar geleden!
Dus al die condities die jij nu noemt, zijn al heel lang onderzoek geweest van de wetenschap, en de uitkomsten worden ook zeker aangewend, als er b.v. uitspraken worden gedaan over de ouderdom van fossiele vondsten. 


“Je kunt de vraag stellen Als wat onder b staat waar is, waarom heeft Gd fossielen in de eerste plaats gecreerd? Het antwoord is simpel. Wij kunnen niet de redenen weten waarom Gd deze weg van creatie heeft gekozen bij voorkeur dan een andere en welke theorie van creatie is geaccepteerd, de vraag zal altijd onbeantwoord blijven.” 


Met alle respect, de ET afdoen als speculatief, en dan het feit dat organismes miljoenen jaren nodig hebben om te fossiliseren, hetgeen het scheppingsverhaal (aarde 5767 geleden geschapen) tegenspreekt, verklaren door te stellen, dat het God simpelweg heeft behaagd, om fossielen te scheppen, is geen speculatie? Het komt op mij toch over als een wanhopige poging, om een wetenschappelijk feit te ontkennen.

“Als je over het Jodendom spreekt, spreek je ove een Gdsdienst vanaf Mozes van meer dan 3300 jaar oud. Mohamed werd is in het jaar 632 nChr gestorven. In die tijd was het schrijven en bijhouden van discussie een algemeen gebeuren. Dat wil je toch niet vergelijken met Mozes die zo'n 2000 jaar daarvoor leefde? Je kunt gezien de ontwikkeling van de geschiedschrijving van de mens het volgende waarnemen. Als wij nu registreren dat 1 miljard geschiedschrijvingen hebben, 1400 jaar geleden op basis van deze gegevens, hoeveel was dat? Weer 2000 jaar daarvoor, hoeveel was dat? Hoe bepaal je je onderzoek gegevens zou ik willen vragen?


Waarom het gaat, is dat van een man die volgens de bijbel werd opgevoed aan het hof door de dochter van een Farao, en die daarna dingen deed, die Egypte op zijn grondvesten deed schudden, die de voornaamste profeet was, is buiten de heilige boeken totaal niets te vinden. En dat is zeer opvallend, zeker gezien het feit, dat er heel veel vreemdelingen ook Egypte bezochten, neem handelskaravanen, mensen die werk zochten, heel veel diplomaten, boodschappers. Maar noch Egyptenaren noch buitenlanders hebben geen woord aan Mozes gewijd.


“Ik stel niet het extrapoleren tegenover Tora. 
Je schreef: "Overigens, op welke extrapolerende aanvullingen doel je nu? Als de heilige boeken gelijk zouden hebben, en God zou alle leven in 2 dagen in n klap hebben geschapen, in de staat zoals wij die nu kennen, dan zouden in alle aardlagen, van de jongste tot de oudsten resten moeten zijn gevonden, van alle dieren en de mens zoals die nu zijn, door elkaar/naast elkaar! Dat is niet het geval, dus je kunt stellen, dat deze twee bevindingen niet alleen de ET ondersteunen, maar vooral ook een bewijs zijn tegen de schepping in n klap door een opperwezen. Maar nogmaals, als je het hier niet mee eens bent, geef dan a.u.b. een logische andere verklaring voor de twee bovengenoemde vaststellingen!",... "en God zou alle leven in 2 dagen in n klap hebben geschapen," alle leven is meer dan alleen mens en dier. Zelfs gesteente is leven.” 

Ik mis nog je verklaring, waarom genoemde conclusie volgens jou alleen door extrapolatie tot stand is gekomen.	


"Er is een aantal situaties die wetenschappers niet kunnen overzien. Ze kunnen er wel eenn theorie over opbouwen. Gelet op de onbekende condities die bestonden in de "prehistorische" tijd, condities van atmosferische druk, temperatuur, radioactiviteit, onbekende kathalysatoren enz. enz. zoals eerder genoemd, condities die reacties en veranderingen tot gevolg konden hebben van een totale andere natuur en tempo van die die bekend zijn van nu dagelijkse processen in de natuur, kan men niet de mogelijkheid buitensluiten dat dinosaurussen 5768 jaar geleden bestonden, en gefossileerd werden onder enorme natuurlijke kathalysatorische krachten in de duur van maar een paar jaar dan in plaats van miljoenen jaren. Sinds we geen begrijpbare maten of criteria van berekening onder zulke onbekende condities hebben.
Ik draai niet om. Ik laat je zelfs zien hoe je vragen op de Tora kunt hebben. Maar dat geeft op zijn beurt ook geen card blanche voor de veel te verre ideeen. "Dus"is een heel gevaarlijk begrip in deze. 
Waarom een fossiel geschapen zou zijn? Ik ben niet nagegaan naar de reden van elk wezen, dier, plant of gesteente. Om tot een situatie te komen dat de mens Gd aanvaart volgens zijn vrije wil is een grote vrijheid. Alle tegenargumenten en "bewijzen" zijn om die vrije keuze vrij te laten ook aanwezig. Maar dit is een interne religieuze discussie."

Zie boven, er is enorm veel ondezoek gedaan, naar al die veranderde omstandigheden in de loop van de miljarden jaren, en met de uitkomsten wordt ook rekenening gehouden bij allerlei wetenschappelijke uitspraken.

"Als het de enige reden is waarom de uitleg van de Tora niet wordt geaccepteerd is omdat wetenschappelijk onderzoek heeft aangetoond dat de aarde ouder is, om welke reden werd de ATora dan afgewezen voor de 19de eeuw? Deze fase is niets nieuws in de Gdsdienstgeschiedenis. Bovendien heb ik al eerder aangegeven dat diepere bronnen over Tora men best tot andere getallen kan komen omdat dit de laaste versie van de wereld is die geschapen is (zie Midrash en Zohar)."

En datering van de aarde, en de vele miljoenen jaren dat een organisme nodig heeft om te fossiliseren, en het feit, dat nergens in aardlagen resten van hele primitieve en hele geavanceerde organismes bij elkaar zijn gevonden, en dat in de oudste aardlagen de resten van de meest primitieve en in de jongste aardlagen zvan eer geavanceerde organismes zijn gevonden.
Dat allemaal vertelt een heel ander verhaal dan de Tora/bijbel.

"Net zoals je al schetste is het voor velen een afgedane zaak on zich maar ook iets verder te verdiepen in de bronnen, als men er achter kom dat de wereld niet 5768 jaar geleden is geschapen. Een studie theologie is geen enkel garantie. 

Een etiket van Gd ergens op plakken is een gevaarlijke handeling. Althans binnen het Jodendom. De "Schrftgeleerden" waren mensen die dat oa verifieerden. De Tora spreekt helemaal niet tegen dat er "grote dieren" a la dinosaurieen hebben bestaan. Het spreekt ook niet tegen dat en wat er in vorige werelden hebben bestaan. Het cruciale punt is de schepping van deze wereld door Gd. Ivm de ET ook de evolutie der soorten. Dat de "gelovige" mens niet alles kan verklaren is niet uniek. De wetenschap kan ook niet alles verklaren. De religieuze mens gaat echter uit van het Opperwezen die Absoluut is en hoe moeilijk is het om zaken die wij niet kunnen verklaren laten liggen bij Gd? Voor jou is het meest voor de hand liggend de ET te geloven, voor mij niet. Hoge bloeddruk staat volgens mij niet in Tora, toch achten wij het bewezen en ook nog eens in overeenstemming met die Tora. Je afwegingen zijn te beperkt naar de ET gericht." 

De Tora spreekt van het scheppen van DE aarde, en DE dieren en De mens. Daar hebben we het dus over in de tegenstelling ET en Tora/bijbel. 
Over die bloeddruk die je noemt, natuurlijk geeft dat geen probleem, omdat die wetenschappelijke bevinding niet in tegenspraak is met hetgeen in de Tora staat. Zou de Tora iets over de bloeddruk hebben geschreven, dat in tegenspraak is met wetenschappelijke bevindingen, dan lag dat natuurlijk heel anders. Immers, de Tora is de absolute waarheid.

----------


## Charlus

> _Geplaatst door Charlus_
> Op onderstaande nog steeds zinnige reaktie, dus nog maar een keer.
> Als de ET ook maar enigszins discutabel zou blijken indien geplaatst op de pijnbank van wetenschappelijk verificatie, dan zouden (evolutie-)biologen, geologen en geofysici de eersten zijn om 'm zonder omhaal uit het raam te flikkeren. Wat denk jij eigenlijk? Dat de ET voor die mensen een soortement redeloos geloof is zoals jij gelooft in de Waarheid van de scheppingsleer? Dat ze zich tegen beter weten in in hun vakgebied (mede) baseren op een ondeugdelijke theorie omdat..., ja waarom eigenlijk?
> Pure kwatsj dat jij kritisch zou staan tegenover de ET vanuit een puur wetenschappelijke benadering en niet vanuit door je geloof ingegeven ressentiment. De conclusie van het tegendeel zou namelijk luiden, dat nagenoeg alle even hierboven genoemde wetenschappers inferieur zijn aan de briljante Ronald omdat ze je keiharde pijnpunten van de ET over het hoofd hebben gezien. Conclusie: jij kraamt onzin uit. Of wilde je in volle ernst beweren, psycholoogje, dat jij deze mensen en Darwin zelf overtreft op hun eigen vakgebieden en wetenschapsbeoefening iha.?
> 
> 
> Grappig.... Eenzelfde manier van denken worden gelovigen niet gegund. 
> 
> Dat je nog steeds niet wilt accepteren dat de ET op vele andere wetenschappen is gaan meeliften en "uitbouwen" kan ik niet aan doen. Je zult dan altijd met die vraag moeten blijven leven vrees ik.
> ...


Precies andersom: vele andere wetenschappen zijn op de ET gaan meeliften en aldus uitgebouwd.
Je probeert me toch niet te vertellen dat je de logische keten die tot mijn conclusie leidt, niet vat? Je hebt nochthans met je vertoon van dilettantisme in dit topic extra ondersteuning verleend aan die conclusie.
Op onderstaande nog steeds zinnige reaktie, dus nog maar een keer.

Als de ET ook maar enigszins discutabel zou blijken indien geplaatst op de pijnbank van wetenschappelijk verificatie, dan zouden (evolutie-)biologen, geologen en geofysici de eersten zijn om 'm zonder omhaal uit het raam te flikkeren. Wat denk jij eigenlijk? Dat de ET voor die mensen een soortement redeloos geloof is zoals jij gelooft in de Waarheid van de scheppingsleer? Dat ze zich tegen beter weten in in hun vakgebied (mede) baseren op een ondeugdelijke theorie omdat..., ja waarom eigenlijk?
Pure kwatsj dat jij kritisch zou staan tegenover de ET vanuit een puur wetenschappelijke benadering en niet vanuit door je geloof ingegeven ressentiment. De conclusie van het tegendeel zou namelijk luiden, dat nagenoeg alle even hierboven genoemde wetenschappers inferieur zijn aan de briljante Ronald omdat ze je keiharde pijnpunten van de ET over het hoofd hebben gezien. Conclusie: jij kraamt onzin uit. Of wilde je in volle ernst beweren, psycholoogje, dat jij deze mensen en Darwin zelf overtreft op hun eigen vakgebieden en wetenschapsbeoefening iha.?

----------


## Charlus

> _Geplaatst door Charlus_
> Zonderling stukje dat je daar van Ronald citeert. Ik neem aan dat hij in de volgende passage op zichzelf doelt. Reeds in de puberteit bloeide zijn superieure intellect:
> 
> Maar dan:
> 
> Dat is toch precies wat een gelovige doet? Zijn gelovigen dan per definitie dom? De crux zit 'm er natuurlijk in dat de regels in kwestie zonder enige twijfel van het opperwezen afkomstig moeten zijn. Pas dan kan willoos volgen van de regels samengaan met (menselijke) intelligentie.
> Dus ja, wij wachten nog steeds op concrete bewijzen dat de Tora iets anders is dan een door mensen verzonnen verhaal, al was het alleen maar om Ronald zijn intelligentie veilig te kunnen stellen.
> 
> 
> ...


Drie miljoen getuigen van wat precies? Heb je hun verklaringen zo bij de hand?
Me dunkt dat jij toch minstens zou moeten weten wat jezelf doet. Bestaat de heilsleer van de drie monothestische religies dan niet vnl. zoniet geheel uit het zonder vragen navolgen van de geloofsregels? Ik kan het mis hebben natuurlijk.
Die laatste vraag vind ik op zich wel interessant, wegens de implicatie dat er hoe dan ook sprake moet zijn van eoa. geloof. Je lijkt Balkenende wel. Ik vind dat ik in de schuld sta bij anderen tussen wie ik mag leven, alsmede bij allen in heden en verleden die positief hebben bijgedragen aan taal, kunst, wetenschap en de maatschappij in bredere zin. Ieder mens zou alleen al vanuit die schuld zijn of haar best moeten doen.

----------


## Charlus

> Poosje weggeweest, 't wil hier nog steeds niet zo erg zomeren zie ik.
> @Charlus: iets voor je afdelingsnieuwsbrief ? 
> 
> _To argue with a man who has renounced his reason is like giving medicine to the dead. -- Thomas Paine_


Dit topic kan op dezelfde voet doorgaan totdat alle deelnemers het tijdelijke voor het eeuwige hebben verwisseld.
Leuk citaat, vooral de aktieve handeling "renounced". Het omdraaien van de knop is het wonder der geloof. De knop omgedraaid _laten_ is ook heel bijzonder. Op een verknipte manier heb ik daar wel bewondering voor.

----------


## ronald

> Toch even iets zeggen over wetenschap, Ronald en Snowwhite.
> 
> Wetenschappers beginnen met een vraagstelling en gaan proberend daarop een antwoord formuleren.
> 
> Fossielen, conclusies uit onderzoek van de samenstelling van de aardlagen in de aarkorst, plaatverschuivingen, biodiversiteit, enz... zijn waarnemingen, die een begin tot 'inzicht' leveren.
> 
> Maar wat wetenschappers vooral zoeken is: een onderliggend verklarend mechanisme/de onderliggende verklarende mechanismen, die inzicht geeft in de fenomenen, die we waarnemen, zodat zaken voorspelbaar worden. Zodat we op basis van berekeningen en logica voorspellingen kunnen afleiden wanneer wij dit of dat zouden doen. Zo gebeurt dit in de astronomie (na studie van de bewegingen van de hemellichamen en hun patronen), de geologie (de studie o.a. de werking van Vulkanen, zodat men de voorspelbaarheid van erupties of uitbarstingen kan verbeteren), de geschiedenis (zodat men uit van elkaar onafhankelijke geschriften en artefacten van verschillende volkeren, kan streven naar een objectieve 'geschiedenis' van de wereld) enz...
> 
> Wetenschap brengt ons via haar strenge methoden, doorheen alle verhalen, een betrouwbaar verhaal over de wereld en haar werking, zodat ze begrijpbaar, voorspelbaar en in zekere mate hanteerbaar kan worden. Alle andere paradigma's (alchemie, toverij, hekserij, glazen bolkijken, paranormale helderziendheid, enz...) faalden of waren onbetrouwbaar op vlak van voorspelbaarheid of zonder voldoende empirische basis. Bij paranormale fenomenen, die in labo-omstandigheden werden onderzocht, bleken de meeste gebaseerd op wishfullthinking, suggestie, vertekening van de verkregen effecten, zo die er al waren, tot zelfs puur bedrog.
> ...




Wat? Verklaringen van mechanismen over dat wat we waarnemen om te kunnen voorspellen? Hoe bedoel je? Dit is toch een heel andere zaak dan waar we het over hebben? Je herhaalt misschien hoe empirische wetenschappen te werk moeten gaan en en passant laat je de ET meeliften?

Er wordt gesproken over "oude aardlagen", niet "ondeliggende". Zou anders logisch zijn dat de kleinsten als in een zeef het diepst zakken.

Logisch? Helemaal niet. Passend in een poging een voorstelling te maken over hoe het ooit was, misschien maar niet voor mij. Voor je verhaal over antibiotica heb je echt niet de ET nodig. Dat is onzin. Je onderzoekt het in een laboratorium en test het op velerlei manieren en de empirische hypothese wordt "waar" gevonden. We hebben het niet over deze wetenschappen. 

Wat de paus zegt weet ik niet. Als hij vindt dat geloof en ET (denk het niet eifenlijk) samen kan gaan dan zou hij dat eens moeten uitleggen. Ik ga volgens de Tora. Maar je had ook al kunnen lezen inhoeverre de ET de Tora niet tegenspreekt. Het heikele punt was de schepping en de verschillende soorten en de evolutie daarvan.

----------


## huxley

> Ach joh...er is zoveel plagiaat gepleegd. Ik ga mbt de Tora niet op elk onzinverhaal reageren.


En wat moet ons de overtuiging geven dat de Torah niet ook een verzonnen verhaal is, net zoals de Silmarillion van Tolkien? Je geouwehoer over 'intelligente' mensen die zich niet kunnen vergissen?

----------


## huxley

> 600.000 volwassen mannen, met vrouwen en kinderen erbij stonden zo'n 3 miljoen Joden en een deel Egyptenaren aan de voet van de berg Sinai. Zie Exodus.


En waarom zouden we geloven dat die er stonden. dat een dergelijk verhaal zich ooit heeft afgespeeld? Zijn er enige historische referenties aan dat gebeuren?

----------


## huxley

> b. Zelfs aannemend dat de periode van tijd welke de Tora geeft aan de leeftijd van de wereld is zeker te kort voor fossilisatie (hoewel ik niet zie hoe iemand zo onvoorwaardelijk kan zijn) kunnen we nog met gemak de mogelijkheid accepteren dat Gd fossielen zo heeft gecreerd, beenderen van skeletten (om redenen aan Hem bekend) net zoals Hij bestaande levende organismen, een complete mens en producten als olie, kool (met een te meten ouderdom) of diamanten zonder evolutionair proces.


Het verheugende aan deze mededeling is dat degene die hem doet doorgaans niet ver meer weg is van geloofsafval.

----------


## maartenn100

Bon, ik denk dat Ronald niet echt geschoold lijkt in de materie, huxley. Hij zegt namelijk dat de resistentwording van bacterien niks met evolutie te maken heeft...

Ronald, speciaal voor jou: http://www.gezondheid.be/index.cfm?f...art&art_id=442

hmmm... Ronald, lees eerst eens wat wetenschappelijke dagbladen. Ga eens op bezoek in een plaatselijk ziekenhuis en vraag eens aan een dokter, die tijd heeft, om je uit te leggen wat resistentie is, hoe het met ET te maken heeft enz...
Succes. Daarna kunnen we misschien op hetzelfde niveau verderpraten. (haha, complexere fossielen die dieper zakken haha, hoe dom kan je zijn. Misschien moet jij dan wel heel diep zakken, Ronald, door de aardlagen, haha). Lees ook eens iets over geologie en aardlagen. 
..

----------


## huxley

> Bon, ik denk dat Ronald niet echt geschoold lijkt in de materie, huxley. Hij zegt namelijk dat de resistentwording van bacterien niks met evolutie te maken heeft...
> 
> Ronald, speciaal voor jou: http://www.gezondheid.be/index.cfm?f...art&art_id=442
> 
> hmmm... Ronald, lees eerst eens wat wetenschappelijke dagbladen. Ga eens op bezoek in een plaatselijk ziekenhuis en vraag eens aan een dokter, die tijd heeft, om je uit te leggen wat resistentie is, hoe het met ET te maken heeft enz...
> Succes. Daarna kunnen we misschien op hetzelfde niveau verderpraten. (haha, complexere fossielen die dieper zakken haha, hoe dom kan je zijn. Misschien moet jij dan wel heel diep zakken, Ronald, door de aardlagen, haha).


Huh? Verzin jij dat of heeft dat ouwe waswijf dat verzonnen?

----------


## ronald

> @Ronald
> 
> Wat Dawkins wel of niet weet t.a.v. de diverse heilige boeken is mij niet bekend. Echter, ook niet belangrijk m.b.t. die uitspraak: we kunnen i.p.v. de prof. Theologie net zo goed de tuinman er bij halen. Wat hij in feite wilde zeggen, is heel simpel dat als puntje bij paaltje komt, geen mens cruciale kennis heeft van God. Juist omdat het om iets bovennatuurlijks gaat. Wat er is, zijn heilige boeken, geschreven door mensen, die bepaalde zaken aangeven.
> Maar waar houdt God zich op? Waar is de hemel/paradijs? Waar is de hel? Om maar wat te noemen, niemand die het weet. En dat blijkt ook uit het feit, dat er zo vaak wordt gezegd als er dingen gebeuren die de mensen niet kunnen plaatsen, Gods wegen zijn ondergrondgelijk.
> Overigens opvallend, dat je eerst n.a.v. de opmerking van Dawkins schreef:
> 
> Dawkins kan best eens gelijk hebbben gehad: de tuinman of de theoloog is om het even. 
> 
> Dus aanvankelijk onderschreef je zijn uitspraak wel!
> ...



Wat Dawkins over Tora denkt te weten uit hij: onzin en pure analfebetisme. Wat je verdedigt is precies wat hij wil bereiken: er is geen Gd. Ik onderschrijf zijn standpunt: en de tuinman (volgens Dawkins) en hij zelf weten niets over geloof. Beiden en dus onderschrijf ik dat. Er is ook een situatie voor te stellen dat de tuinman vele malen verhevener kan zijn dan Dawkins als het om geloof gaat. Een studue theologie hebben gevolgd is geen garantie op ook op dat niveau te zijn.

Darwins werk is bekend: http://darwin-online.org.uk/
Met veel fantasie en voorstellingsvermogen kun je veel meer van de mens herleiden dan alleen de kieuwpoorten en staarten. Dit noem jij niet speculatief? 

Voor de tigste keer: Tora en wetenschap zijn twee verschillende disciplines vaar verzoening niet bij mogelijk is. Of je kijkt naar het scheppingsverhaal zoals dat is beschreven in de Biojbel of je baseer je op theorieen als de ET, die trouwens zwijgt over het ontstaan van de wereld en dan bedoel ik daarmee het aller begin. Waarom kom je steeds met hetzelfde? Voor mij is het zeker heel begrijpelijk dat Gds Woord waar is. Dat je gewend bent te leven met een geloof dat gebaseerd is op vele dogma's die vaak niet als zodanig te noemen zijn, kan ik wel begrijpen. Wij kennen geen dogma's. Er zijn in de wetenschap vele dogma's die ik accepteer. Accepteer jij religieuze dogma's? Hoeveel dogma's zou jij accepteren? Welke?

Als ik wil kan ik vele intelligenties met elkaar vergelijken. Door middel van test bv. Bij een volwassene zou je dat ook kunnen doen door middel wat hij zegt of schrijft. Ik ken Spinoza en ik ken Eyberschuts dus vandaar zet ik ze tegenover elkaar. Beiden hielden zich bezig met het metafysische.
Dat "men" "nog" mannen als Freud, Marx en Einstein is logisch. Ik stelde ze als "wetenschappers" tegenover "geloofsgeleerden" die minder intelligent geacht werden wat natuurlijk onzin is. Ik stelde Eyberschuts niet tegenover de 4 andere mannen, maar tegenover Spinoza. Voor de anderen zijn weer andere gelovigen te plaatsten. Het gaat er niet om "dat ze het geloof de rug hebben toegekeer". Zij waren profane wetenschappers tegenover sacrale. Het Romeinse Rijk is ten ondergegaan wegens de inflatie mbt de zilverprijs. In het oude Israel had den de gelovigen op basis van de Tora een ander systeem om de waarde van het zilver te waarborgen. De economische sterkte was daaraan te wijten. Zo kunnen mensen op verschillende manieren hun leven inrichten en hun land regeren. Door wie of wat je laar motiveren kan verschillen. Een samenleving volkomen gebaseerd op Tora is zeker een serieus alternatief op welke samenlevingsvorm dan ook. Dan heb ik het hier over een joodse samenleving.

Zo gemakkelijk gaat dat niet. Als de ET een theorie heeft over de evolutie dan moet die theorie ook antwoorden hebben over het ontstaan van het leven. Alles bij elkaar maakt die ene uur op die vele miljarden jaren ook niet uit.

De divwerse stadis in een ver verleden zijn helemaal niet nauwkeurig weer te geven. Het is globaal en bovendien speculatief. Vele omstandigheden zijn niet na te gaan vanwege de onbekende factoren die er wellicht waren. Omdat de herleidingen zo ver buiten het meetbare van nu ligt breng je ook de theorie verder van het bekende. 
Het is geen enige moeite om na tegaan hoe de sterren erbij stonden 3000 jaar geleden. Zelfs de Rambam schrijft hierover. Het sterrenstelsel loopt zijn natuurlijke loop. Ook toekomstige standen werden voorspeld. 

Wetenschap kan volgens de striktheid van haar essentie niet speculatief zijn want wetenschap is kennis.
Binnen Tora kunnen wij zaken die na veel vorsen nog niet te verklaren zijn afdoen als "zo heeft Gd het gewild" omdat de wereld nog niet "klaar" is met haar functioneren naar een bepaald doel. Noem jij dat dan maar speculatief. Tora is ook geen wetenschap. Over vele wetenschappeliojke zaken heeft de Tora het niet. De Rambam was de lijfarts van de sultan in Egypte en hij had zijn kennis over medicijnen en ziektes niet vanuit de Tora maar van de medische wetenschap. Dat stelt hij nadrukkelijk. Tora houdt zich bezig met bovennatuurlijke zaken die voor een deel door de mens te vatten is. Deels niet. Het doel is om "een mens" in deze wereld te leven en niet zozeer te contempleren over was er was voor deze wereld en wat er na deze wereld zal zijn omdat die zaken ons handelen weinig of niet beinvloedt.
Je gooit dus weer de twee disciplines door elkaar.

Het is niet nieuw dat historici data vaak hebben herdateerd. De ET is daar al een groot voorbeeld van. In de traditionele chronologie van de Egyptische geschiedenis heeft de 18de Dynasty geregeerd van ongeveer 1550 tot 1320 vChr. Veld-archeoloog David Down heeft daarover een onderzoek gepleegd "Unwrapping the Pharao's". Had ik al genoemd.

Je vraag om een conclussie is al te verward geraakt in de vraagstelling zelf.

De Tora spreekt over deze wereld. Bereshiet betekent In "een" begin. De vertaling van "In den beginne..." is niet juist. De werelden daarvoor zou deel kunnen uitmaken van onze voorgeschiedenis.

----------


## ronald

> Precies andersom: vele andere wetenschappen zijn op de ET gaan meeliften en aldus uitgebouwd.
> Je probeert me toch niet te vertellen dat je de logische keten die tot mijn conclusie leidt, niet vat? Je hebt nochthans met je vertoon van dilettantisme in dit topic extra ondersteuning verleend aan die conclusie.
> Op onderstaande nog steeds zinnige reaktie, dus nog maar een keer.
> 
> Als de ET ook maar enigszins discutabel zou blijken indien geplaatst op de pijnbank van wetenschappelijk verificatie, dan zouden (evolutie-)biologen, geologen en geofysici de eersten zijn om 'm zonder omhaal uit het raam te flikkeren. Wat denk jij eigenlijk? Dat de ET voor die mensen een soortement redeloos geloof is zoals jij gelooft in de Waarheid van de scheppingsleer? Dat ze zich tegen beter weten in in hun vakgebied (mede) baseren op een ondeugdelijke theorie omdat..., ja waarom eigenlijk?
> Pure kwatsj dat jij kritisch zou staan tegenover de ET vanuit een puur wetenschappelijke benadering en niet vanuit door je geloof ingegeven ressentiment. De conclusie van het tegendeel zou namelijk luiden, dat nagenoeg alle even hierboven genoemde wetenschappers inferieur zijn aan de briljante Ronald omdat ze je keiharde pijnpunten van de ET over het hoofd hebben gezien. Conclusie: jij kraamt onzin uit. Of wilde je in volle ernst beweren, psycholoogje, dat jij deze mensen en Darwin zelf overtreft op hun eigen vakgebieden en wetenschapsbeoefening iha.?


He? De ET heeft oa de C14 voortgebracht? 
* Thermoluminescentie of TL
* Optical Stimulated Luminescence of OSL (ongeveer als Thermoluminescentie, maar dan met licht i.p.v. warmte)
* Electron Spin Resonance (ESR)
* Radiometrische datering
* Dendrochronologie
* Aminozuur Racemisatie
* varvetellingen in smeltwater afzettingen van gletsjers.
* Andere seisoensgelaagdheden.
* Archeomagnetische datering (m.b.v. de verschuivende positie van de Noordpool)
* Oude kalenders
* Stratigrafie
* paleoecologie met behulp van bv pollen (palynologie), foraminiferen, weekdieren, etc.
* Typologie
* Tefrochronologie
* Taalkundige datering
* Stabiele isotopen
...allemaal resultaten van de ET en wie liftte nou met wie mee? Je gooit weer lekker alles door elkaar. Zo kun je ET natuurlijk ook formuleren. Zit je altijd save. Zo heb je de ET wel erg uitgedund en gebracht tot wat het niet meer was.

----------


## ronald

> Bon, ik denk dat Ronald niet echt geschoold lijkt in de materie, huxley. Hij zegt namelijk dat de resistentwording van bacterien niks met evolutie te maken heeft...
> 
> Ronald, speciaal voor jou: http://www.gezondheid.be/index.cfm?f...art&art_id=442
> 
> hmmm... Ronald, lees eerst eens wat wetenschappelijke dagbladen. Ga eens op bezoek in een plaatselijk ziekenhuis en vraag eens aan een dokter, die tijd heeft, om je uit te leggen wat resistentie is, hoe het met ET te maken heeft enz...
> Succes. Daarna kunnen we misschien op hetzelfde niveau verderpraten. (haha, complexere fossielen die dieper zakken haha, hoe dom kan je zijn. Misschien moet jij dan wel heel diep zakken, Ronald, door de aardlagen, haha). Lees ook eens iets over geologie en aardlagen. 
> ..


Doe niet zo dom Maarten. Alsof jij de ET heb zitten bedenken. De rest van je commentar was overbodig en pure onzin. Alsof ze in de laboriatoria van ziekenhuizen zich met de ET bezighouden. Je probeert op een niet erg slimme manier de ET te vermengen met de empirische wetenschap. Leer eens lezen wat ik werkelijk heb geschreven. "Overleving der sterksten" was een aanzet tot de ET die het doortrok naar her speculatieve.

----------


## ronald

Wat ik nog steeds niet hoor en waar het in dit topic om gaat is "Waarom geloof jij in Gd". Geef daar eens antwoord op. Wat ik ook niet hoor, behalve door Thermopylae een beetje, is waarom komen jullie op een site als deze je "gelijk" halen? Totaal vergeefse moeite. Het laat alleen maar duidelijk zien dat de nieuwe godsdienst was geboren en dit een nasleepje is.

----------


## maartenn100

Ronald, eigenlijk zeg je: enkel 'gelovigen zijn welkom. Terwijl een discussie moet openstaan voor iedereen, en je verwijt wat iedereen tijdens een discussie wil doen: zijn eigen standpunt trachten uit te leggen en eventueel de ander met argumenten tot nuancering in het denken over bepaalde onderwerpen te brengen. Het gaat er ons dus om gelovigen aan te sporen een wat genuanceerder beeld te krijgen van athesme of humanisme. Onder humanisten of athesten, zitten vaak oprechte en brave mensen, die door gelovigen (ongeacht welke godendienst ze verrichten) in hun geschriften als 'zondaars' worden afgeschilderd. Dit vereist een rechtzetting en diepgaande discussie. Athesten of humanisten hebben vaak goede redenen waarom ze in waarden en normen geloven, ethiek en moraal hoog in het vaandel dragen en de nadruk vooral leggen om via wetenschap ethisch te zoeken naar waarheid. Ze waarschuwen tegen de negatieve neveneffecten van blindelings geloof en zwart-witdenken van gelovigen (in termen van 'de goeden' en 'de slechten (geloven/zondaar-zijn)). Dit ongenuanceerd zwart-witdenken stellen humanisten hier o.a. ter discussie. Als je gelooft verdien je de hemel, geloof je niet kom je in de hel. Dit simplistisch zwart-witdenken roept om een doorprikking en nuancering. Daar dient toch een discussieforum toe? Of kunnen enkel gelijkgezinden van mening verschillen? Een saaie boel, toch, als iedereen het grosso modo eens moet zijn? Neen, samen-leven moet soms tot verhitte discussies zorgen, zodat de nuanceringen achteraf vanzelf ontstaan.

----------


## Charlus

> _Geplaatst door Charlus_
> <...>vele andere wetenschappen zijn op de ET gaan meeliften en aldus uitgebouwd.
> Je probeert me toch niet te vertellen dat je de logische keten die tot mijn conclusie leidt, niet vat? Je hebt nochthans met je vertoon van dilettantisme in dit topic extra ondersteuning verleend aan die conclusie.
> Op onderstaande nog steeds zinnige reaktie, dus nog maar een keer.
> 
> Als de ET ook maar enigszins discutabel zou blijken indien geplaatst op de pijnbank van wetenschappelijk verificatie, dan zouden (evolutie-)biologen, geologen en geofysici de eersten zijn om 'm zonder omhaal uit het raam te flikkeren. Wat denk jij eigenlijk? Dat de ET voor die mensen een soortement redeloos geloof is zoals jij gelooft in de Waarheid van de scheppingsleer? Dat ze zich tegen beter weten in in hun vakgebied (mede) baseren op een ondeugdelijke theorie omdat..., ja waarom eigenlijk?
> Pure kwatsj dat jij kritisch zou staan tegenover de ET vanuit een puur wetenschappelijke benadering en niet vanuit door je geloof ingegeven ressentiment. De conclusie van het tegendeel zou namelijk luiden, dat nagenoeg alle even hierboven genoemde wetenschappers inferieur zijn aan de briljante Ronald omdat ze je keiharde pijnpunten van de ET over het hoofd hebben gezien. Conclusie: jij kraamt onzin uit. Of wilde je in volle ernst beweren, psycholoogje, dat jij deze mensen en Darwin zelf overtreft op hun eigen vakgebieden en wetenschapsbeoefening iha.?
> 
> 
> ...


Ik heb geen specifieke uitspraak gedaan over welke aspecten van welke empirische wetenschap precies zijn uitgebouwd. Een voorbeeldje: de evolutietheorie stelt dat iha. ingewikkelde vormen volgen op eenvoudige vormen. Deze kennis ondersteunt de datering van gesteentelagen middels fossielen, een wijze van datering die naadloos aansluit op een aantal dateringen die jij noemt.
Op onderstaande nog steeds zinnige reaktie, dus nog maar een keer. Ik ben hierbij zo vrij geweest om een opmerking nav. je later geuite twijfel aan mijn conclusie toe te voegen.

Als de ET ook maar enigszins discutabel zou blijken indien geplaatst op de pijnbank van wetenschappelijk verificatie, dan zouden (evolutie-)biologen, geologen en geofysici de eersten zijn om 'm zonder omhaal uit het raam te flikkeren. Wat denk jij eigenlijk? Dat de ET voor die mensen een soortement redeloos geloof is zoals jij gelooft in de Waarheid van de scheppingsleer? Dat ze zich tegen beter weten in in hun vakgebied (mede) baseren op een ondeugdelijke theorie omdat..., ja waarom eigenlijk?
Pure kwatsj dat jij kritisch zou staan tegenover de ET vanuit een puur wetenschappelijke benadering en niet vanuit door je geloof ingegeven ressentiment. De conclusie van het tegendeel zou namelijk luiden, dat nagenoeg alle even hierboven genoemde wetenschappers inferieur zijn aan de briljante Ronald omdat ze je keiharde pijnpunten van de ET over het hoofd hebben gezien. Conclusie: jij kraamt onzin uit. Of wilde je in volle ernst beweren, psycholoogje, dat jij deze mensen en Darwin zelf overtreft op hun eigen vakgebieden en wetenschapsbeoefening iha.?
Je probeert me toch niet te vertellen dat je de logische keten die tot mijn conclusie leidt, niet vat? Je hebt nochthans met je vertoon van dilettantisme in dit topic extra ondersteuning verleend aan die conclusie.

----------


## Charlus

> <...>Alsof ze in de laboriatoria van ziekenhuizen zich met de ET bezighouden.<...>


Zeker doen ze dat. Resistentie van bacterien is een consequentie van biologische evolutie. Stabiele mutaties van soorten, veroorzaakt door omgevingsinvloeden.

----------


## ronald

> Ronald, eigenlijk zeg je: enkel 'gelovigen zijn welkom. Terwijl een discussie moet openstaan voor iedereen, en je verwijt wat iedereen tijdens een discussie wil doen: zijn eigen standpunt trachten uit te leggen en eventueel de ander met argumenten tot nuancering in het denken over bepaalde onderwerpen te brengen. Het gaat er ons dus om gelovigen aan te sporen een wat genuanceerder beeld te krijgen van athesme of humanisme. Onder humanisten of athesten, zitten vaak oprechte en brave mensen, die door gelovigen (ongeacht welke godendienst ze verrichten) in hun geschriften als 'zondaars' worden afgeschilderd. Dit vereist een rechtzetting en diepgaande discussie. Athesten of humanisten hebben vaak goede redenen waarom ze in waarden en normen geloven, ethiek en moraal hoog in het vaandel dragen en de nadruk vooral leggen om via wetenschap ethisch te zoeken naar waarheid. Ze waarschuwen tegen de negatieve neveneffecten van blindelings geloof en zwart-witdenken van gelovigen (in termen van 'de goeden' en 'de slechten (geloven/zondaar-zijn)). Dit ongenuanceerd zwart-witdenken stellen humanisten hier o.a. ter discussie. Als je gelooft verdien je de hemel, geloof je niet kom je in de hel. Dit simplistisch zwart-witdenken roept om een doorprikking en nuancering. Daar dient toch een discussieforum toe? Of kunnen enkel gelijkgezinden van mening verschillen? Een saaie boel, toch, als iedereen het grosso modo eens moet zijn? Neen, samen-leven moet soms tot verhitte discussies zorgen, zodat de nuanceringen achteraf vanzelf ontstaan.



Dat is onzin. Je had de vraag gesteld: "Waarom geloof jij in Gd?" Aangezien je deze vraag op dit forum stelt ga je er waarschijnlijk ervan uit dat je hier reactie zult krijgen van gelovige Moslims. Niet dat je bent geinteresserd in hun "Waarom" want dat kan je in wezen niets schelen omdat geloof al is afgedaan als achterlijk, mythe en verzinsel en daar poogt men met het "beste" dat men meent te hebben de Wetenschap er tegenover te stellen als summum van bewijzen dat Gd niet bestaat. Men interesseert zich hier geen donder Waarom men in Gd gelooft. Discussie noem jij dat? De discussie moet gaan binnen de discipline van "het geloof" en door stomheid geslagen probeert men hier met allerlei stuiptrekkingen "de discussie " in een andere discipline te slepen. Het lijkt wel op een psychiater die zijn patient naar een sportschool sleept om hem daar de psychotherapie toe te passen. Er wordt helemaal geen "gelovige" standpunten uitgelegd. Hoe kom je erbij? En dat stelletje had ook nog eens de illusie "gelovigen" aan te sporen een wat "genuanceerder" beeld te krijgen? Onzin. Dacht je soms echt dat die atheistisch of humanistische kijk van gisteren was? Zelfs in het oude Egypte of Babylon floreerde het. Kom eens echt met wat nieuws. En dan noem jij gelovigen "blindelings zwart-wit denkers"? Doe eens aan wat introspectie. Dit is geen discussie voeren dit is indoctrineren en afzijken. Moet je kijken wat een onzin die gek van een huxley uitkraamt. Ga daar eens mee in gelijkwaardige discussie. Ik breng een uniek idee van de twee verschillende disciplines naar voren en wat doet het het stelletje schapen? Hun eigen idee doordrammen en totaal niet opnemen wat ik hier allemaal zeg. En dat is nuance? Kom op zeg!

----------


## ronald

> Zeker doen ze dat. Resistentie van bacterien is een consequentie van biologische evolutie. Stabiele mutaties van soorten, veroorzaakt door omgevingsinvloeden.




Doe niet zo quasi interessant. Zelfs een boer weet hoe hij zijn bieten goed moet laten groeien.

----------


## Thermopylae

> Wat Dawkins over Tora denkt te weten uit hij: onzin en pure analfebetisme. Wat je verdedigt is precies wat hij wil bereiken: er is geen Gd. Ik onderschrijf zijn standpunt: en de tuinman (volgens Dawkins) en hij zelf weten niets over geloof. Beiden en dus onderschrijf ik dat. Er is ook een situatie voor te stellen dat de tuinman vele malen verhevener kan zijn dan Dawkins als het om geloof gaat. Een studue theologie hebben gevolgd is geen garantie op ook op dat niveau te zijn.
> 
> Darwins werk is bekend: http://darwin-online.org.uk/
> Met veel fantasie en voorstellingsvermogen kun je veel meer van de mens herleiden dan alleen de kieuwpoorten en staarten. Dit noem jij niet speculatief? 
> 
> Voor de tigste keer: Tora en wetenschap zijn twee verschillende disciplines vaar verzoening niet bij mogelijk is. Of je kijkt naar het scheppingsverhaal zoals dat is beschreven in de Biojbel of je baseer je op theorieen als de ET, die trouwens zwijgt over het ontstaan van de wereld en dan bedoel ik daarmee het aller begin. Waarom kom je steeds met hetzelfde? Voor mij is het zeker heel begrijpelijk dat Gds Woord waar is. Dat je gewend bent te leven met een geloof dat gebaseerd is op vele dogma's die vaak niet als zodanig te noemen zijn, kan ik wel begrijpen. Wij kennen geen dogma's. Er zijn in de wetenschap vele dogma's die ik accepteer. Accepteer jij religieuze dogma's? Hoeveel dogma's zou jij accepteren? Welke?
> 
> Als ik wil kan ik vele intelligenties met elkaar vergelijken. Door middel van test bv. Bij een volwassene zou je dat ook kunnen doen door middel wat hij zegt of schrijft. Ik ken Spinoza en ik ken Eyberschuts dus vandaar zet ik ze tegenover elkaar. Beiden hielden zich bezig met het metafysische.
> Dat "men" "nog" mannen als Freud, Marx en Einstein is logisch. Ik stelde ze als "wetenschappers" tegenover "geloofsgeleerden" die minder intelligent geacht werden wat natuurlijk onzin is. Ik stelde Eyberschuts niet tegenover de 4 andere mannen, maar tegenover Spinoza. Voor de anderen zijn weer andere gelovigen te plaatsten. Het gaat er niet om "dat ze het geloof de rug hebben toegekeer". Zij waren profane wetenschappers tegenover sacrale. Het Romeinse Rijk is ten ondergegaan wegens de inflatie mbt de zilverprijs. In het oude Israel had den de gelovigen op basis van de Tora een ander systeem om de waarde van het zilver te waarborgen. De economische sterkte was daaraan te wijten. Zo kunnen mensen op verschillende manieren hun leven inrichten en hun land regeren. Door wie of wat je laar motiveren kan verschillen. Een samenleving volkomen gebaseerd op Tora is zeker een serieus alternatief op welke samenlevingsvorm dan ook. Dan heb ik het hier over een joodse samenleving.
> ...


"Met veel fantasie en voorstellingsvermogen kun je veel meer van de mens herleiden dan alleen de kieuwpoorten en staarten. Dit noem jij niet speculatief? "

Ik heb een aantal bewijzen uit andere wetenschappelijke disciplines genoemd, die de ET ondersteunen. Je neemt dus blijkbaar niet alleen de ET niet serieus, maar ook die andere wetenschappen.

"Tora en wetenschap zijn twee verschillende disciplines vaar verzoening niet bij mogelijk is."

Uiteraard. De Tora doet uitspraken over de schepping van de aarde door God.
Wetenschappelijk onderzoek toont aan, dat deze uitspraken niet kunnen kloppen. Dan is dat toch een feit? De Tora stemt op dat punt niet overeen met wetenschappelijke bevindingen.

"Zo gemakkelijk gaat dat niet. Als de ET een theorie heeft over de evolutie dan moet die theorie ook antwoorden hebben over het ontstaan van het leven. Alles bij elkaar maakt die ene uur op die vele miljarden jaren ook niet uit." 

Waarom? De evolutie vanuit zeer primitieve eencellige organismes is een andere vraag, hoe die organismes er in de eerste plaats kwamen.
Daar zijn overigens weer andere wetenschappers mee bezig.
Vandaar ook dat experiment, waarbij men de "oersoep" in het laboratorium heeft gereconstrueerd, en daar een electrische lading doorheen heeft gejast, gelijk aan blikseminslagen. En wat bleek, zonder toevoeging begonnen zich eiwitten te vormen, zoals bekend een zeer belangrijke basis voor alle leven.
De reden dat men dit dit is n.l. omdat men denkt, dat de omstandigheden miljarden jaren geleden van dien aard zijn geweest op de aarde, dat zich spontaan iover een hele lange periode eenvoudig leven is gaan vormen.


"Wetenschap kan volgens de striktheid van haar essentie niet speculatief zijn want wetenschap is kennis.
Binnen Tora kunnen wij zaken die na veel vorsen nog niet te verklaren zijn afdoen als "zo heeft Gd het gewild" omdat de wereld nog niet "klaar" is met haar functioneren naar een bepaald doel. Noem jij dat dan maar speculatief." 

Dat is natuurlijk gewoon speculatief, en toepraten naar het doel waar je heen wilt. 

"Het is niet nieuw dat historici data vaak hebben herdateerd.[/RIGHT] De ET is daar al een groot voorbeeld van." 

De ET zelf doet niet aan datering. De geologen en paleontologen dateren aardlagen en resten van organismes. En deze bevindingen steunen de ET.

----------


## Charlus

> Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door Charlus
> 
> 
> Zeker doen ze dat. Resistentie van bacterien is een consequentie van biologische evolutie. Stabiele mutaties van soorten, veroorzaakt door omgevingsinvloeden.
> 
> 
> Doe niet zo quasi interessant. Zelfs een boer weet hoe hij zijn bieten goed moet laten groeien.


Uitsluiting van biologische evolutie impliceert uitsluiting van stabiele mutaties van soorten, veroorzaakt door omgevingsvariabelen. Volgens jou kunnen bacterien helemaal geen resistentie ontwikkelen, volgens die laboratoriummedewerkers in ziekenhuizen (gelukkig) wel.

----------


## ronald

> "Met veel fantasie en voorstellingsvermogen kun je veel meer van de mens herleiden dan alleen de kieuwpoorten en staarten. Dit noem jij niet speculatief? "
> 
> Ik heb een aantal bewijzen uit andere wetenschappelijke disciplines genoemd, die de ET ondersteunen. Je neemt dus blijkbaar niet alleen de ET niet serieus, maar ook die andere wetenschappen.
> 
> "Tora en wetenschap zijn twee verschillende disciplines vaar verzoening niet bij mogelijk is."
> 
> Uiteraard. De Tora doet uitspraken over de schepping van de aarde door God.
> Wetenschappelijk onderzoek toont aan, dat deze uitspraken niet kunnen kloppen. Dan is dat toch een feit? De Tora stemt op dat punt niet overeen met wetenschappelijke bevindingen.
> 
> ...


Sinds wanneer is het een alles of niets pakketje? Dat is wat men ons steeds wil doen laten geloven. Onder ondersteunen versta ik iets heel anders blijkbaar. 

Wetenschap houdt zich helemaal NIET bezig met Tora. Ze kijkt wel uit. Voor de zoveelste keer: Waanr houdt de wetenschap zich bezig met bv engelen? Hoe kan de wetenschap oven een totaal andere discipline uitspraken doen?? Dit is helemaal geen feit en het geval dat jij dit wel een feit noemt toont na tig keer reageren dat die twee niet veel met elkaar te maken hebben en dat verzoening niet mogelijk is. Dit is al vanaf het begin van deze hele discussie mijn stelling en nu kom je er weer mee.

Je toont de ET nu wel heel gefragmenteerd. Het gaat om het totaal plaatje want te pas en te onpas worden andere wetenschappen erbij gehaald waar de ET op voortbouwt en dat heet dan "ondersteunen". Wanneer men doorvraagt kan het opeens niet meer? Opeens is ook geologie en paleontologie een andere zaak? De ene wetenschap kan op de andere voortbouwen. De medicus maakt gebruik van diverse wetenschappen. Dat heet niet " ondersteunen" maar "deel van zijn" .Wat ze in dat laboratorium hebben geteste is iets anders dan wat er in het oerbegin was. Je meet dus andere dingen en kunt tot andere conclusies komen. Op zich wel waardevol maar niet ter vervanging van.

Aangezien de Tora een andere discipline is dan Wetenschap is speculatie niet vreemd. Zoals ik al zei, van sommige zaken zijn we als mens niet op de hoogte en zullen door de materiele beperkingen daar in deze wereld ook niet achter komen. Zouden wij dat wel volledig kunnen dan kennen we Gd en dan zouden we zijn als Gd.

----------


## ronald

> Uitsluiting van biologische evolutie impliceert uitsluiting van stabiele mutaties van soorten, veroorzaakt door omgevingsvariabelen. Volgens jou kunnen bacterien helemaal geen resistentie ontwikkelen, volgens die laboratoriummedewerkers in ziekenhuizen (gelukkig) wel.




Dit is nu een voorbeeld hoe de ET en ET-aanhangers zich proberen te verschuilen achter de empirische wetenschappen.

----------


## Charlus

> Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door Charlus
> 
> 
> Uitsluiting van biologische evolutie impliceert uitsluiting van stabiele mutaties van soorten, veroorzaakt door omgevingsvariabelen. Volgens jou kunnen bacterien helemaal geen resistentie ontwikkelen, volgens die laboratoriummedewerkers in ziekenhuizen (gelukkig) wel.
> 
> 
> Dit is nu een voorbeeld hoe de ET en ET-aanhangers zich proberen te verschuilen achter de empirische wetenschappen.


Wat denk je? Ik gooi er iets verongelijkts onder, maakt niet uit wat, en dan gaat het vanzelf weg?
Uitsluiting van biologische evolutie impliceert uitsluiting van stabiele mutaties van soorten, veroorzaakt door omgevingsvariabelen. Volgens jou kunnen bacterien helemaal geen resistentie ontwikkelen, volgens die laboratoriummedewerkers in ziekenhuizen (gelukkig) wel.

----------


## ronald

> Wat denk je? Ik gooi er iets verongelijkts onder, maakt niet uit wat, en dan gaat het vanzelf weg?
> Uitsluiting van biologische evolutie impliceert uitsluiting van stabiele mutaties van soorten, veroorzaakt door omgevingsvariabelen. Volgens jou kunnen bacterien helemaal geen resistentie ontwikkelen, volgens die laboratoriummedewerkers in ziekenhuizen (gelukkig) wel.




Hoe de soorten zich HEBBEN ontwikkeld en hoe de soorten zich nu ontwikkelen zijn twee aparte onderwerpen. Hoe ontwikkelen soorten is een vraag van hoe het proces werkt, en dat proces is in zijn grove schets een logische noodzakelijkheid. Leg geen dommigheden in mijn mond.

----------


## maartenn100

> Dat is onzin. Je had de vraag gesteld: "Waarom geloof jij in Gd?" Aangezien je deze vraag op dit forum stelt ga je er waarschijnlijk ervan uit dat je hier reactie zult krijgen van gelovige Moslims. Niet dat je bent geinteresserd in hun "Waarom" want dat kan je in wezen niets schelen omdat geloof al is afgedaan als achterlijk, mythe en verzinsel en daar poogt men met het "beste" dat men meent te hebben de Wetenschap er tegenover te stellen als summum van bewijzen dat Gd niet bestaat. !


Ronald, weet dat het gevecht dat jij hier voert, ook een innerlijk gevecht is om je geloof pers overeind te willen houden, wil je consequent blijven met wat je doet (nl. bidden, synagogebezoeken enz...). Je hebt wat te verliezen bij aanvaarding van goede argumenten vanuit wetenschap en logica...

Dat maakt de discussie al deels oneerlijk. Een eerlijk zoeker naar waarheid, verliest zaken, omwille van de waarheid. 

Maar goed...


Wetenschap kan niet bewijzen dat God niet bestaat. Wetenschap kan bewijzen dat de god die de joden en christenen definiren (die praat met Mozes en met volkeren) niet blijkt voor te komen. 

Allah daarentegen, dat lijkt plausibeler (een Zijnde, aan zichzelf genoeg, die niet definieerbaar is).
(dit terzijde)

Wetenschap kan bewijzen dat de ET waar is, en het scheppingsverhaal bijgevolg een verhaaltje is.
Wetenschap kan de ouderdom bepalen van de aarde, en als toevallig blijkt dat die tegenstrijdig is met wat in een boek staat, waarvan mensen uit oudere culturen van dachten dat het de Absolute Waarheid moest zijn, dan blijkt nu dat het boek fout was. 

Wetenschap kan bewijzen dat er geen sprake is van een zekere Mozes in allerlei historische bronnen uit die tijd en dat religie dus zingevende functies voor het volk had, eerder om het samenleven goed en praktisch in te richten (zoals dat ook in andere culturen functioneerde). 
Wetenschap kan vaststellen dat alle hedendaagse beweringen van mensen over engelenverschijningen op illusie, bijgeloof of zelfs bedrog stoelen, waaruit te concluderen valt dat het dat ook de plausibelste verklaring is voor meer zulke beweringen.

Wetenschap zoekt de meest plausibele verklaring voor fenomenen als het ontstaan van soorten enz...
Een God die plots alles schept in zes dagen is veel ongenuanceerder en fabuleuzer dan een langzame evolutie van de ene soort uit de andere. Het wetenschappelijk verhaal stoelt steeds op bewijzen, en de heilige boeken op 'onderwerping' aan de waarheid zonder na te denken. Enkel nadenken om argumenten pro te zoeken en wat eigenlijk vooraf al aangenomen werd, nu met meer complexe argumenten ondersteund dient te worden tegen een mondig geworden wereld, die niet zomaar buigt voor de religieuze dogma's. 
Theologie is de advocatuur van de religieuze aannames, om ze plausibeler te doen lijken in de ogen van de kritisch geworden massa.
Maar men heeft niet nagedacht over de beginaanname zelf, omdat men die vanuit 'geloof' aan dient te nemen. (dus elk theologisch argument is een oneerlijk argument, niet zoekend naar waarheid, maar naar bevestiging en versterking van reeds a priori ingenomen stellingen of voor-oordelen (voor de bewijsvoering onder ogen te (willen) zien)).


Ronald, het gaat steeds om de keuze tussen methodiek in het ethisch zoeken naar waarheid.
Vind je de methodiek van bewijsvoering het overtuigendst, ookal komen er conclusies uit die anders waren dan je wenste of eerst dacht?
Of vind je de methodiek van geloven wat anderen je voorzegden te geloven een geloofwaardiger alternatief?
(en beweer nu niet dat je niet napraat, terwijl je dat wel doet).

Aan jou de ethische keus in het zoeken naar waarheid, schoonheid en goedheid. En niet zomaar 1 boek geloven. Lees ook eens wat andere visies en beschouwingen zonder ze direct af te meten aan je vooropgezet idee (je geloof dat onverandert blijft gedurende je leven, wat geen normaal verschijnsel is bij een mens)
Normaal zou een mens moeten evolueren in het soort overtuigingen hij aanhangt uit levenservaringen. Maar als hij op zijn zeventigste nog steeds gelooft (in grote lijnen) wat hij als kind geloofde, is die mens dan eigenlijk wel ontwikkeld? Denk daar eens over na.

----------


## ronald

> Ronald, weet dat het gevecht dat jij hier voert, ook een innerlijk gevecht is om je geloof pers overeind te willen houden, wil je consequent blijven met wat je doet (nl. bidden, synagogebezoeken enz...). Je hebt wat te verliezen bij aanvaarding van goede argumenten vanuit wetenschap en logica...
> 
> Dat maakt de discussie al deels oneerlijk. Een eerlijk zoeker naar waarheid, verliest zaken, omwille van de waarheid. 
> 
> Maar goed...
> 
> 
> Wetenschap kan niet bewijzen dat God niet bestaat. Wetenschap kan bewijzen dat de god die de joden en christenen definiren (die praat met Mozes en met volkeren) niet blijkt voor te komen. 
> 
> ...


Te belachelijk voor woorden: " Ronald, weet dat het gevecht dat jij hier voert, ook een innerlijk gevecht is om je geloof pers overeind te willen houden, wil je consequent blijven met wat je doet (nl. bidden, synagogebezoeken enz...). Je hebt wat te verliezen bij aanvaarding van goede argumenten vanuit wetenschap en logica..." Je mist duidelijk datgene waar ik en mijn volk ondanks alle ontberingen en vermeende aanvallen om ons van het tegendeel te overtuigen trots op is. Eigen kennis misschien? Reflexie?
Nog steeds niet helemaal juist. De wetenschap kan helemaal niet bewijzen dat de Gd die de Joden definieren niet blijkt voor te komen. Hoe kom je daarbij? Over logica gesproken.
De rest is ook herhaalde onzin. Misschien verdiep je je eerst in mijn stelling. Dan wat de Tora eigenlijk zegt. En vervolgens verkondig je jouw versie van de methodiek van het geloof en dan praten we verder. Wat je nu allemaal uitkraamt komt regelrecht uit een of andere oersoep. Sorry.

----------


## maartenn100

Da's makkelijk, alles is onzin, zegt Ronald, zonder op elk punt diepgaand in te gaan.
Zit je zonder argumenten? 

Mijn versie van de methodiek van het geloof, heb ik in het begin verkondigd: traditionele overlevering, met cultureel antropologische argumenten.
Dat volstaat. En staat niet ter discussie... Het is een mededeling, ter informatie.

Het is aan de gelovigen om vanuit hun religie daar zinvolle argumenten tegenover te stellen, maar de discussie stopt inderdaad, wanneer zij de methodiek van hun geloof niet goed kunnen uitleggen zodat het logisch en aanvaardbaar lijkt, en meer wordt dan het herhaalde "Absolute Waarheid" (=dogmatisch argument, dus non-argument).

Bon, Ronald, met je zin "De rest is ook herhaalde onzin" (zonder enige argumentatie) hoop ik dat je toch nog wat tegenwerpingen van enig niveau kan zorgen.

----------


## ronald

> Da's makkelijk, alles is onzin, zegt Ronald, zonder op elk punt diepgaand in te gaan.
> Zit je zonder argumenten? 
> 
> Mijn versie van de methodiek van het geloof, heb ik in het begin verkondigd: traditionele overlevering, met cultureel antropologische argumenten.
> Dat volstaat. En staat niet ter discussie... Het is een mededeling, ter informatie.
> 
> Het is aan de gelovigen om vanuit hun religie daar zinvolle argumenten tegenover te stellen, maar de discussie stopt inderdaad, wanneer zij de methodiek van hun geloof niet goed kunnen uitleggen zodat het logisch en aanvaardbaar lijkt, en meer wordt dan het herhaalde "Absolute Waarheid" (=dogmatisch argument, dus non-argument).
> 
> Bon, Ronald, met je zin "De rest is ook herhaalde onzin" (zonder enige argumentatie) hoop ik dat je toch nog wat tegenwerpingen van enig niveau kan zorgen.



Diepgaand commentaar? Daarop? Ben je helemaal lost? Leg jij dan maar eens uit dat de wetenschap kan bewijzen dat de Gd zoals de Joden die definieren niet blijkt voor te komen. Definieer eens wertenschap en dan kom je daar vanzelf achter. Aangezien ik dit al tig keer heb medegedeeld en er ook op in ben gegaan moet je hier niet quasi verontwaardigd te doen alsof ik geen argumentatie zou hebben gegeven. Leest de gehele discussie maar eens terug.

Jouw versie van wat methodiek is, is wel erg simpel gedefinieerd. Het neigt naar geloven en niet naar weten. Probeer op zijn minst een definitie binnen deze discipline vast te stellen. Als jij dat niet doet dan krijg je weer een warrig soort discussie zoals voorheen waar het niet eens duidelijk was wat wetenschap eigenlijk is.
Waarom is het aan de gelovigen om vanuit hun religie argumenten op te stellen? Ken jij geen vorm van geloof zonder dogma's? Op de een of andere manier zit je vastgeroest in je opvatting dat geloof dogma's moet hebben.

----------


## Rourchid

> Hoe de soorten zich HEBBEN ontwikkeld en hoe de soorten zich nu ontwikkelen zijn twee aparte onderwerpen.


Inderdaad : resistentie-evolutie = resistentie-ontwikkeling.

----------


## Charlus

> Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door Charlus
> 
> 
> Wat denk je? Ik gooi er iets verongelijkts onder, maakt niet uit wat, en dan gaat het vanzelf weg?
> Uitsluiting van biologische evolutie impliceert uitsluiting van stabiele mutaties van soorten, veroorzaakt door omgevingsvariabelen. Volgens jou kunnen bacterien helemaal geen resistentie ontwikkelen, volgens die laboratoriummedewerkers in ziekenhuizen (gelukkig) wel.
> 
> 
> Hoe de soorten zich HEBBEN ontwikkeld en hoe de soorten zich nu ontwikkelen zijn twee aparte onderwerpen. Hoe ontwikkelen soorten is een vraag van hoe het proces werkt, en dat proces is in zijn grove schets een logische noodzakelijkheid. Leg geen dommigheden in mijn mond.


De bacterien die resistent zijn geworden, hebben zich zojuist ontwikkeld. Geen aparte onderwerpen dus. Eventuele dommigheden zijn logische consequenties van je eigen wetenschappelijke visie.
Uitsluiting van biologische evolutie impliceert uitsluiting van stabiele mutaties van soorten, veroorzaakt door omgevingsvariabelen. Volgens jou kunnen bacterien helemaal geen resistentie ontwikkelen, volgens die laboratoriummedewerkers in ziekenhuizen (gelukkig) wel.

----------


## Rourchid

> Mijn versie van de methodiek van het geloof, heb ik in het begin verkondigd: traditionele overlevering, met cultureel antropologische argumenten.
> Dat volstaat. En staat niet ter discussie... Het is een mededeling, ter informatie.


De humanistische invulling van de term dicussiebereidheid?

----------


## Snowwhite

Maarten, je moet een beetje dimmen. Tot nog toe heeft Ronald meer te vertellen dan jij die alleen maar loopt te blaten dat je zo intellectueel bent. 

Ik wil niet eens meer reageren. Zonde van de tijd, want je luistert toch niet.

----------


## ronald

> De bacterien die resistent zijn geworden, hebben zich zojuist ontwikkeld. Geen aparte onderwerpen dus. Eventuele dommigheden zijn logische consequenties van je eigen wetenschappelijke visie.
> Uitsluiting van biologische evolutie impliceert uitsluiting van stabiele mutaties van soorten, veroorzaakt door omgevingsvariabelen. Volgens jou kunnen bacterien helemaal geen resistentie ontwikkelen, volgens die laboratoriummedewerkers in ziekenhuizen (gelukkig) wel.



Dat je dit nu weer schrijft is alleen maar het resultaat dat je niet goed gelezen hebt. Eerste jaars studenten fysiologie leren datgene wat ik stelde al en jij wil het weer gaan extrapoleren om het weer algemene ET oersoep van te maken? Natuurlijk is het volgens jouw visie n en dezelfde onderwerp. 
Het enige eventueel overeenkomstige is, dat men uit gaat van de overleving van de sterkste. Maar dat principe was al bij de Grieken bekend.

----------


## ronald

> Inderdaad : resistentie-evolutie = resistentie-ontwikkeling.




Als je ET-ers vraagt naar de evolutie van het denken dan krijg je een of ander vaag aftreksel van de ontwikkeling van het denken en toen besloot de aap opeens maar staand door het leven te gaan want dat nam minder oppervlakte in beslag.

----------


## Charlus

> Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door Charlus
> 
> 
> De bacterien die resistent zijn geworden, hebben zich zojuist ontwikkeld. Geen aparte onderwerpen dus. Eventuele dommigheden zijn logische consequenties van je eigen wetenschappelijke visie.
> Uitsluiting van biologische evolutie impliceert uitsluiting van stabiele mutaties van soorten, veroorzaakt door omgevingsvariabelen. Volgens jou kunnen bacterien helemaal geen resistentie ontwikkelen, volgens die laboratoriummedewerkers in ziekenhuizen (gelukkig) wel.
> 
> 
> Dat je dit nu weer schrijft is alleen maar het resultaat dat je niet goed gelezen hebt. Eerste jaars studenten fysiologie leren datgene wat ik stelde al en jij wil het weer gaan extrapoleren om het weer algemene ET oersoep van te maken? Natuurlijk is het volgens jouw visie n en dezelfde onderwerp. 
> Het enige eventueel overeenkomstige is, dat men uit gaat van de overleving van de sterkste. Maar dat principe was al bij de Grieken bekend.


Jij schreef dat er sprake zou zijn van twee te onderscheiden zaken, te weten biologische evolutie in het verleden waaronder dan ook het door de ET gestelde valt en ontwikkeling in het heden. Het voorbeeld van de bacterien heeft echter betrekking op beide want de mutatie blijkt stabiel. Ik verwijs nergens naar eoa. oersoep maar stel alleen dat biologische evolutie zich tot op de dag van vandaag voordoet. 
Eens te meer blijkt je volslagen dilettantisme op het gebied van de ET. Het gaat bij de ET niet om overleving van de sterkste maar om overleving van de soort die zich het beste aanpast. De bacterie die resistent is geworden, beschikt niet over meer spierballen dan de bacterie die de strijd verliest.
Uitsluiting van biologische evolutie impliceert uitsluiting van stabiele mutaties van soorten, veroorzaakt door omgevingsvariabelen. Volgens jou kunnen bacterien helemaal geen resistentie ontwikkelen, volgens laboratoriummedewerkers in ziekenhuizen (gelukkig) wel.

----------


## Charlus

> Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door Rourchid
> 
> 
> Inderdaad : resistentie-evolutie = resistentie-ontwikkeling.
> 
> 
> Als je ET-ers vraagt naar de evolutie van het denken dan krijg je een of ander vaag aftreksel van de ontwikkeling van het denken en toen besloot de aap opeens maar staand door het leven te gaan want dat nam minder oppervlakte in beslag.


Bron?

----------


## naam

> Jij schreef dat er sprake zou zijn van twee te onderscheiden zaken, te weten biologische evolutie in het verleden waaronder dan ook het door de ET gestelde valt en ontwikkeling in het heden. Het voorbeeld van de bacterien heeft echter betrekking op beide want de mutatie blijkt stabiel. Ik verwijs nergens naar eoa. oersoep maar stel alleen dat biologische evolutie zich tot op de dag van vandaag voordoet. 
> Eens te meer blijkt je volslagen dilettantisme op het gebied van de ET. Het gaat bij de ET niet om overleving van de sterkste maar om overleving van de soort die zich het beste aanpast. De bacterie die resistent is geworden, beschikt niet over meer spierballen dan de bacterie die de strijd verliest.
> Uitsluiting van biologische evolutie impliceert uitsluiting van stabiele mutaties van soorten, veroorzaakt door omgevingsvariabelen. Volgens jou kunnen bacterien helemaal geen resistentie ontwikkelen, volgens die laboratoriummedewerkers in ziekenhuizen (gelukkig) wel.


Of god maakt iedere dag weer nieuwe wezens aan? 
Hij dacht laat ik die bacterien nu maar eens resitent maken om de mens een nieuwe uitdaging te geven. 
Griepvirussen muteren zich overigens ook continu. Die krengen zijn niet uit te roeien.

----------


## Charlus

> Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door ronald
> 
> 
> <...>
> 
> 
> <...>
> Als de ET ook maar enigszins discutabel zou blijken indien geplaatst op de pijnbank van wetenschappelijk verificatie, dan zouden (evolutie-)biologen, geologen en geofysici de eersten zijn om 'm zonder omhaal uit het raam te flikkeren. Wat denk jij eigenlijk? Dat de ET voor die mensen een soortement redeloos geloof is zoals jij gelooft in de Waarheid van de scheppingsleer? Dat ze zich tegen beter weten in in hun vakgebied (mede) baseren op een ondeugdelijke theorie omdat..., ja waarom eigenlijk?
> Pure kwatsj dat jij kritisch zou staan tegenover de ET vanuit een puur wetenschappelijke benadering en niet vanuit door je geloof ingegeven ressentiment. De conclusie van het tegendeel zou namelijk luiden, dat nagenoeg alle even hierboven genoemde wetenschappers inferieur zijn aan de briljante Ronald omdat ze je keiharde pijnpunten van de ET over het hoofd hebben gezien. Conclusie: jij kraamt onzin uit. Of wilde je in volle ernst beweren, psycholoogje, dat jij deze mensen en Darwin zelf overtreft op hun eigen vakgebieden en wetenschapsbeoefening iha.?
> Je probeert me toch niet te vertellen dat je de logische keten die tot mijn conclusie leidt, niet vat? Je hebt nochthans met je vertoon van dilettantisme in dit topic extra ondersteuning verleend aan die conclusie.


Een lichte teleurstelling bij mij tav. het feit dat je op bovenstaande niet verder gereageerd hebt. Kan ik aannemen dat we overeenstemming bereikt hebben?

Als de ET ook maar enigszins discutabel zou blijken indien geplaatst op de pijnbank van wetenschappelijk verificatie, dan zouden (evolutie-)biologen, geologen en geofysici de eersten zijn om 'm zonder omhaal uit het raam te flikkeren. Wat denk jij eigenlijk? Dat de ET voor die mensen een soortement redeloos geloof is zoals jij gelooft in de Waarheid van de scheppingsleer? Dat ze zich tegen beter weten in in hun vakgebied (mede) baseren op een ondeugdelijke theorie omdat..., ja waarom eigenlijk?
Pure kwatsj dat jij kritisch zou staan tegenover de ET vanuit een puur wetenschappelijke benadering en niet vanuit door je geloof ingegeven ressentiment. De conclusie van het tegendeel zou namelijk luiden, dat nagenoeg alle even hierboven genoemde wetenschappers inferieur zijn aan de briljante Ronald omdat ze je keiharde pijnpunten van de ET over het hoofd hebben gezien. Conclusie: jij kraamt onzin uit. Of wilde je in volle ernst beweren, psycholoogje, dat jij deze mensen en Darwin zelf overtreft op hun eigen vakgebieden en wetenschapsbeoefening iha.?
Je probeert me toch niet te vertellen dat je de logische keten die tot mijn conclusie leidt, niet vat? Je hebt nochthans met je vertoon van dilettantisme in dit topic extra ondersteuning verleend aan die conclusie.

----------


## ronald

> Jij schreef dat er sprake zou zijn van twee te onderscheiden zaken, te weten biologische evolutie in het verleden waaronder dan ook het door de ET gestelde valt en ontwikkeling in het heden. Het voorbeeld van de bacterien heeft echter betrekking op beide want de mutatie blijkt stabiel. Ik verwijs nergens naar eoa. oersoep maar stel alleen dat biologische evolutie zich tot op de dag van vandaag voordoet. 
> Eens te meer blijkt je volslagen dilettantisme op het gebied van de ET. Het gaat bij de ET niet om overleving van de sterkste maar om overleving van de soort die zich het beste aanpast. De bacterie die resistent is geworden, beschikt niet over meer spierballen dan de bacterie die de strijd verliest.
> Uitsluiting van biologische evolutie impliceert uitsluiting van stabiele mutaties van soorten, veroorzaakt door omgevingsvariabelen. Volgens jou kunnen bacterien helemaal geen resistentie ontwikkelen, volgens laboratoriummedewerkers in ziekenhuizen (gelukkig) wel.


Dacht je dat je zo gemakkelijk door je extrapolerende poortje kon doorschieten? Heerlijke niet empirisch te bewijzen verhaaltjes. Je redeneert wel in je eigen kringetje en zo past natuurlijk alles.

----------


## ronald

> Een lichte teleurstelling bij mij tav. het feit dat je op bovenstaande niet verder gereageerd hebt. Kan ik aannemen dat we overeenstemming bereikt hebben?
> 
> Als de ET ook maar enigszins discutabel zou blijken indien geplaatst op de pijnbank van wetenschappelijk verificatie, dan zouden (evolutie-)biologen, geologen en geofysici de eersten zijn om 'm zonder omhaal uit het raam te flikkeren. Wat denk jij eigenlijk? Dat de ET voor die mensen een soortement redeloos geloof is zoals jij gelooft in de Waarheid van de scheppingsleer? Dat ze zich tegen beter weten in in hun vakgebied (mede) baseren op een ondeugdelijke theorie omdat..., ja waarom eigenlijk?
> Pure kwatsj dat jij kritisch zou staan tegenover de ET vanuit een puur wetenschappelijke benadering en niet vanuit door je geloof ingegeven ressentiment. De conclusie van het tegendeel zou namelijk luiden, dat nagenoeg alle even hierboven genoemde wetenschappers inferieur zijn aan de briljante Ronald omdat ze je keiharde pijnpunten van de ET over het hoofd hebben gezien. Conclusie: jij kraamt onzin uit. Of wilde je in volle ernst beweren, psycholoogje, dat jij deze mensen en Darwin zelf overtreft op hun eigen vakgebieden en wetenschapsbeoefening iha.?
> Je probeert me toch niet te vertellen dat je de logische keten die tot mijn conclusie leidt, niet vat? Je hebt nochthans met je vertoon van dilettantisme in dit topic extra ondersteuning verleend aan die conclusie.


Totaal niet. Ik merk dat je ook mijn opmerkingen hierover hebt gelezen. Evolutie zou niet eens wetenschap genoemd mogen worden. De uitgever van het evolutionistische boek "Evolution without selection" door
A. Lima-de Faria zei : De evolutionistische interpretatie is in een staat van opheffing: de snelle vooruitgang van Moleculaire Biologie, dat wat ze in ziekenhuizen doen, heeft geleid tot twijfel over veel van de principes van het Darwinisme en neo-Darwinisme die, hoewel ze voldeden in de tijd dat ze geformuleerd werden, nooit aan de criteria voldeden die vereist zijn voor echte wetenschappelijke theorien In de opinie van de auteur kan er vandaag de dag geen echte evolutietheorie geformuleerd worden.

Ook Popper meldt: Ik ben tot de conclusie gekomen dat het darwinisme niet een testbare wetenschappelijke theorie is, maar een metafysisch onderzoeksprogramma.
Hij heeft gelijk. Evolutie is niet testbaar en niet wetenschappelijk. Dat sommigen dat verkondigen is omdat ze er brood van eten, een leuke tegenhanger van het geloof erin zagen en in fantasie verdrinken bij tijdschriften als National Geographic en andere propaganda middelen. Ga eens na welke financiele macht er achter zit. Ze maakt aanspraak op zaken die onmogelijk zijn te controleren. Dat de ET een religie wordt genoemd is ook wel een logische conclussie. Op zijn minst is het een onderdeel van de metafysica.
Aangezien wetenschap gebaseerd is op wetenschappelijke verslagen, en darwinistiche verklaringen ontbreken, is darwinisme geen wetenschap.
(biochemicus prof. Michael Behe, Commentary, september 1996). Juist wat jij Tora verwijt, die niet te verwijten valt omdat het een andere discipline is, is de ET te verwijten.

----------


## Charlus

> Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door Charlus
> 
> 
> Jij schreef dat er sprake zou zijn van twee te onderscheiden zaken, te weten biologische evolutie in het verleden waaronder dan ook het door de ET gestelde valt en ontwikkeling in het heden. Het voorbeeld van de bacterien heeft echter betrekking op beide want de mutatie blijkt stabiel. Ik verwijs nergens naar eoa. oersoep maar stel alleen dat biologische evolutie zich tot op de dag van vandaag voordoet.
> Eens te meer blijkt je volslagen dilettantisme op het gebied van de ET. Het gaat bij de ET niet om overleving van de sterkste maar om overleving van de soort die zich het beste aanpast. De bacterie die resistent is geworden, beschikt niet over meer spierballen dan de bacterie die de strijd verliest.
> Uitsluiting van biologische evolutie impliceert uitsluiting van stabiele mutaties van soorten, veroorzaakt door omgevingsvariabelen. Volgens jou kunnen bacterien helemaal geen resistentie ontwikkelen, volgens laboratoriummedewerkers in ziekenhuizen (gelukkig) wel.
> 
> 
> Dacht je dat je zo gemakkelijk door je extrapolerende poortje kon doorschieten? Heerlijke niet empirisch te bewijzen verhaaltjes. Je redeneert wel in je eigen kringetje en zo past natuurlijk alles.


Je verzuimt om aan te geven op welk moment ik onterecht door een extrapolerend poortje schiet. En waar schakel ik over op niet empirisch te bewijzen verhaaltjes?
Volgens mij past alles omdat alles wat ik schrijf klopt als een bus. Volgens jou past alles, alleen omdat ik in een kringetje redeneer. In welk kringetje redeneer ik dan? 
Kortom: je reactie raakt niet inhoudelijk aan mijn citaat. Verder valt mij op dat je mijn opmerking over je dilettantisme negeert.
Alles bij elkaar genomen zie ik mij gedwongen de volledige dialoog te herhalen.




> Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door Charlus
> 
> 
> De bacterien die resistent zijn geworden, hebben zich zojuist ontwikkeld. Geen aparte onderwerpen dus. Eventuele dommigheden zijn logische consequenties van je eigen wetenschappelijke visie.
> Uitsluiting van biologische evolutie impliceert uitsluiting van stabiele mutaties van soorten, veroorzaakt door omgevingsvariabelen. Volgens jou kunnen bacterien helemaal geen resistentie ontwikkelen, volgens die laboratoriummedewerkers in ziekenhuizen (gelukkig) wel.
> 
> 
> Dat je dit nu weer schrijft is alleen maar het resultaat dat je niet goed gelezen hebt. Eerste jaars studenten fysiologie leren datgene wat ik stelde al en jij wil het weer gaan extrapoleren om het weer algemene ET oersoep van te maken? Natuurlijk is het volgens jouw visie n en dezelfde onderwerp. 
> Het enige eventueel overeenkomstige is, dat men uit gaat van de overleving van de sterkste. Maar dat principe was al bij de Grieken bekend.


Jij schreef dat er sprake zou zijn van twee te onderscheiden zaken, te weten biologische evolutie in het verleden waaronder dan ook het door de ET gestelde valt en ontwikkeling in het heden. Het voorbeeld van de bacterien heeft echter betrekking op beide want de mutatie blijkt stabiel. Ik verwijs nergens naar eoa. oersoep maar stel alleen dat biologische evolutie zich tot op de dag van vandaag voordoet.
Eens te meer blijkt je volslagen dilettantisme op het gebied van de ET. Het gaat bij de ET niet om overleving van de sterkste maar om overleving van de soort die zich het beste aanpast. De bacterie die resistent is geworden, beschikt niet over meer spierballen dan de bacterie die de strijd verliest.
Uitsluiting van biologische evolutie impliceert uitsluiting van stabiele mutaties van soorten, veroorzaakt door omgevingsvariabelen. Volgens jou kunnen bacterien helemaal geen resistentie ontwikkelen, volgens laboratoriummedewerkers in ziekenhuizen (gelukkig) wel.

----------


## Charlus

> _Geplaatst door Charlus_
> <...>Kan ik aannemen dat we overeenstemming bereikt hebben?
> 
> Als de ET ook maar enigszins discutabel zou blijken indien geplaatst op de pijnbank van wetenschappelijk verificatie, dan zouden (evolutie-)biologen, geologen en geofysici de eersten zijn om 'm zonder omhaal uit het raam te flikkeren. Wat denk jij eigenlijk? Dat de ET voor die mensen een soortement redeloos geloof is zoals jij gelooft in de Waarheid van de scheppingsleer? Dat ze zich tegen beter weten in in hun vakgebied (mede) baseren op een ondeugdelijke theorie omdat..., ja waarom eigenlijk?
> Pure kwatsj dat jij kritisch zou staan tegenover de ET vanuit een puur wetenschappelijke benadering en niet vanuit door je geloof ingegeven ressentiment. De conclusie van het tegendeel zou namelijk luiden, dat nagenoeg alle even hierboven genoemde wetenschappers inferieur zijn aan de briljante Ronald omdat ze je keiharde pijnpunten van de ET over het hoofd hebben gezien. Conclusie: jij kraamt onzin uit. Of wilde je in volle ernst beweren, psycholoogje, dat jij deze mensen en Darwin zelf overtreft op hun eigen vakgebieden en wetenschapsbeoefening iha.?
> Je probeert me toch niet te vertellen dat je de logische keten die tot mijn conclusie leidt, niet vat? Je hebt nochthans met je vertoon van dilettantisme in dit topic extra ondersteuning verleend aan die conclusie.
> 
> 
> Totaal niet. Ik merk dat je ook mijn opmerkingen hierover hebt gelezen. Evolutie zou niet eens wetenschap genoemd mogen worden. De uitgever van het evolutionistische boek "Evolution without selection" door
> ...


Interessant, maar ik zie in je zoveelste afleidingsmanoeuvre met de beste wil van de wereld geen verband met mijn tekst waarop je simuleert te reageren. Beantwoord om te beginnen maar eens eenduidig in je eigen woorden de verschillende vragen die ik je stel.

Als de ET ook maar enigszins discutabel zou blijken indien geplaatst op de pijnbank van wetenschappelijk verificatie, dan zouden (evolutie-)biologen, geologen en geofysici de eersten zijn om 'm zonder omhaal uit het raam te flikkeren. Wat denk jij eigenlijk? Dat de ET voor die mensen een soortement redeloos geloof is zoals jij gelooft in de Waarheid van de scheppingsleer? Dat ze zich tegen beter weten in in hun vakgebied (mede) baseren op een ondeugdelijke theorie omdat..., ja waarom eigenlijk?
Pure kwatsj dat jij kritisch zou staan tegenover de ET vanuit een puur wetenschappelijke benadering en niet vanuit door je geloof ingegeven ressentiment. De conclusie van het tegendeel zou namelijk luiden, dat nagenoeg alle even hierboven genoemde wetenschappers inferieur zijn aan de briljante Ronald omdat ze je keiharde pijnpunten van de ET over het hoofd hebben gezien. Conclusie: jij kraamt onzin uit. Of wilde je in volle ernst beweren, psycholoogje, dat jij deze mensen en Darwin zelf overtreft op hun eigen vakgebieden en wetenschapsbeoefening iha.?
Je probeert me toch niet te vertellen dat je de logische keten die tot mijn conclusie leidt, niet vat? Je hebt nochthans met je vertoon van dilettantisme in dit topic extra ondersteuning verleend aan die conclusie.

----------


## Snowwhite

Dit kom ik tegen op: http://www.parentcompany.com/csrc/cdagenda.htm

Charles Darwin's Hidden Agenda for Science 

The standard, long held view of the connection between Darwin's religion and his theory is wrong. Supposedly he was a Christian who studied at Cambridge to become a minister. But then, during his voyage around the world on the Beagle, the scientific facts persuaded him to believe in evolution and give up his Christian faith. However, an examination of the various influences upon the youthful Charles Darwin reveals an entirely different story. 
Family Background.

Charles' grandfather, Erasmus, a successful and wealthy physician in the 18th century, wrote the book, Zoonomia (Laws of Life), which portrays a pantheistic world in which all life and species evolved. Erasmus' close friend, industrialist Josiah Wedgwood I, embraced Unitarian theology. Erasmus' son and Charles' father, Robert Darwin, also a wealthy physician, probably an atheist, married Susannah Wedgwood. Other marriage ties between the two families followed. Not surprisingly, Darwin males generally were freethinkers, following the Unitarian, pantheistic and atheistic views of their principal sires.

The Son, His Father and His Wife.

Charles Darwin, was born in 1809. His dominant, atheistic father, Robert, advised him to conceal his unorthodox beliefs from his wife. Should he predecease her this would spare her from unnecessary grief because of her spouse's dying an unbeliever. Charles never spoke publicly about his religious views. However, before he married Emma Wedgwood in 1839 he told her about his rejection of Christian faith. Though probably not herself evangelical, she was nevertheless pious, and the rather gross unbelief of her husband was painful to her. But during his life and even after his death she protected his reputation by concealing his unbelief.

Charles' Education

Robert Darwin sent his son off to Edinburgh University in 1825. The sixteen-year-old boy found himself in a university community which was in a continual ferment of radicalism of all sorts advanced by dissenters from the Anglican church, freethinkers, anti-Christians and atheists, materialists and evolutionists. Evolution was in the air. Most influential in this phase of Charles Darwin's life was Robert Grant, a dozen years his senior. Holding the medical degree from Edinburgh, he had made himself the leading British authority in invertebrate zoology. Grant was an avowed atheist, and evolutionist, and also a social and political radical. On zoological field trips with Grant young Charles listened to his persuasive private lecturing but kept his own counsel. Deeply interested in biological science, Charles abhorred medicine The sight of blood sickened him. After two years he returned home without a degree.

Disappointed, father Robert Darwin decided to send him off to Cambridge University for a degree in theology, after which he could purchase for him a "living" in an Anglican country church. There he could be a sportsman, a scholar, or an amateur naturalist, supported by a government stipend for life. Charles dutifully signed onto the Thirty-Nine Articles of the Church of England and entered Cambridge. He surely saw the hypocrisy in an atheist father's financing his son's preparation to be a minister of the gospel.

At Cambridge Prof. Adam Sedgwick, a leading English geologist, took Darwin with him on a geology field trip in the south of England. Impressed with the young man's abilities, he predicted that his student would make his mark in science. Though studying for a degree in theology, Darwin put his greatest energies into geology and other natural sciences. Darwin read Archdeacon William Paley's classic book on the evidence for God in the designs of living creatures. Darwin was impressed with the book but devoted the rest of his life to disproving it. Reading the standard theology texts, he concluded that he could accept intellectually the arguments for Christianity. Later, however, with a fellow student he decided that he could not affirm having a divine call to the Christian ministry.On the other hand, naturalist Von Humboldt's reports of his travels to exotic places stirred in Charles a yearning to follow in his steps. Thus when he received his theology degree in 1831, his future was doubtful. With a young friend he was planning a trip around the world when a letter arrived from the Royal Navy inviting him to be the official naturalist on a voyage around the world on H.M.S. Beagle. He accepted and his destiny was sealed.

Darwin's Theology and His Theory of Evolution.

On the five-year voyage on the Beagle Darwin's abilities in natural history became apparent. The large collections of specimens of rocks, fossils, plants, fish, marine invertebrates, insects, birds and land animals which he sent back to England made him famous before his return. Shortly after his return to England in December, 1836, Charles moved to London to arrange for the proper use of his specimens and write several books about his observations. He was also reading voraciously, seeking support for his ideas about evolution. Mostly between 1837 and 1840 he filled a number of notebooks with his private brain storming speculations about geology and evolution. Within five months of debarking from the Beagle Darwin had written down his espousal of the theory of evolution of all species. Those early notebooks contained the germinal ideas for most of his research and writing for the next forty years.

His Notebooks also reveal his theological views in those early years from 1837 to 1840. The Creator God of the Bible is discarded, man is degraded to an evolved animal and his mind, thoughts, religion, emotions, language and facial expressions are made into products of evolution. The philosophy of materialism is enthusiastically embraced and human freedom of the will is repudiated. By 1842 Darwin wrote out a lengthy essay in which he gave a detailed summary of his theory of evolution.

Darwin's Duplicity and Opportunism.

During the five years on the Beagle Darwin was a close companion of Captain Robert FitzRoy. FitzRoy was an opinionated conservative Anglican. It is interesting indeed that on the long voyage young Charles maintained a reputation for being a biblical literalist. Yet as we have seen, after only five months or less off the ship Darwin had written down some of his basic ideas on evolution and his repudiation of the God of the Bible.It is incredible that his thinking could have undergone total transformation from biblical literalism in that short time. No, on board ship he must have acted like an orthodox Christian in order to please his opinionated captain. In the period from 1837 to 1840 Charles Darwin's reputation was rising, promoted especially by Adam Sedgwick who sponsored him in the Royal Society. Yet to Sedgwick evolution was an abomination, so Charles had to keep his chief love absolutely to himself. In one of his notebooks he wrote out a verbal strategy he could use to conceal his belief in evolution. If Sedgwick had guessed what his young protege was thinking, Darwin's career would have suffered a severe setback. Yet he yearned to tell his associates about his theory. It was during this time of great inner stress before 1840 that he began to suffer from severe headaches and stomach trouble. Darwin kept his ideas from general circulation for some years until his reputation in the scientific community was established. Nevertheless, he delayed publication of the Origin of Species for 17 years, offering in that book only a few hints on the subject of human evolution. He delayed the publication of his book on The Descent of Man another 12 years until 1871. Always the consummate social and political strategist, he waited for decades for the right intellectual and religious atmosphere and political climate to develop which would assure his victory when his infamous book, The Origin of Species, was published in November, 1859.

When another naturalist, Alfred Russel Wallace, in 1858 sent Darwin a short essay outlining the essence of Darwin's own theory, his hand was forced. An arrangement was made for joint credit to be given the two men, but Darwin wrote the definitive book. In the fifteen months of the crash writing project, Darwin's illnesses all converged on him. He could scarcely write twenty minutes without excruciating stomach pains, and he suffered from violent headaches and vomiting. During the two weeks when the book was being printed and bound for sale, Charles was undergoing treatment in the hydropathic clinic at Ilkley. In a letter to fellow scientist J.S. Dalton he wrote: "I have been very bad lately; having had an awful 'crisis' one leg swelled like elephantiasis--eyes almost closed up--covered with a rash & fiery Boils...it was like living in hell." Could it be that God was trying to tell Darwin something? He would not listen. A lost soul ruled by satanic power, he had to be a man of iron will wholly given over to a consuming vision.

Darwin's Hidden Agenda for Science.

There is no evidence in all of Charles Darwin's published correspondence and writings that he ever embraced biblical Christianity. As we have seen, virtually all the formative influences on his thinking were contrary to Christian faith. He always concealed his rejection of Christianity, but in his 1876 Autobiography he stated his unbelief in very blunt, even crude words. His closest scientific associates were all men who had given up biblical Christian faith, and some of them were committed enemies of the faith. For example, Sir Charles Lyell, the father of modern geology, was determined to discredit the biblical record of earth history, and Charles' "bulldog," anatomist T.H. Huxley, wrote that he was "sharpening [his] claws," ready to "disembowel" any clergymen who criticized Darwin's Origin of Species.

It is clear that Charles Darwin's hidden agenda for science was to drive out of the thinking of all scientists any concept of divine special creation, divine intervention into the world, and divine teleology (purpose, plan or goal) in the natural world. This amounts to redefining science wrongly to make it an automatic weapon against Christian faith. Darwin's theory has often been criticized by secular scientists, but his agenda for science has long enjoyed universal success in the secular establishment.

----------


## Snowwhite

Verder volgens mijn eigen huis(vrouwen) tuin en keukenonderzoekje:

In werkelijkheid bestonden de ideeen voor de evolutietheorie al langer. Opa Erasmus had al een opzetje gemaakt voor de evolutieleer.

In de Lunar Society, zaten beide opa's van Charles Josiah Wedgwood en Erasmus Darwin.

----------


## Snowwhite

Wat mij stoort, is de onverdraagzaamheid ten aanzien van andere visies. Zie ook creationisme zou gevaar zijn voor democratie. 

Verder is het behoorlijk zinloos, om hier te komen op maroc.nl, om moslims te overtuigen van het materialisme.

We kunnen hooguit, elkaar aanmoedigen tot verdraagzaamheid, en begrip. Begrip voor elkander kun je kweken door naar elkaar te luisteren.

Van onze kant: er is geen dwang in religie.

Daar tegenover zou ook respect voor onze religie moeten staan: Godsdienstvrijheid.

Het debat is aan het verharden. De sfeer gaat hollend achteruit, hier op het forum en ook in de NL samenleving.

----------


## Morosian

Op de lagere school deden we een spelletje waarbij iemand een verhaaltje in de oren van de leerling naast hem/haar moest fluisteren. Zo werd het verhaal van leerling naar leerling doorgefluisterd. Hoogtepunt was uiteraard om de laatste leerling het mondeling doorgegeven verhaal te horen vertellen en het te vergelijken met het oorspronkelijke verhaal. In een kwestie van minuten en met slechts een twintigtal mensen bleek er van het oorspronkelijke verhaal niet veel over.

Als ik mij niet vergis, zijn de verhalen in de bijbel pas na jaren van mondelinge overlevering opgeschreven.

----------


## Thermopylae

> Dit kom ik tegen op: http://www.parentcompany.com/csrc/cdagenda.htm
> 
> Charles Darwin's Hidden Agenda for Science 
> 
> The standard, long held view of the connection between Darwin's religion and his theory is wrong. Supposedly he was a Christian who studied at Cambridge to become a minister. But then, during his voyage around the world on the Beagle, the scientific facts persuaded him to believe in evolution and give up his Christian faith. However, an examination of the various influences upon the youthful Charles Darwin reveals an entirely different story. 
> Family Background.
> 
> Charles' grandfather, Erasmus, a successful and wealthy physician in the 18th century, wrote the book, Zoonomia (Laws of Life), which portrays a pantheistic world in which all life and species evolved. Erasmus' close friend, industrialist Josiah Wedgwood I, embraced Unitarian theology. Erasmus' son and Charles' father, Robert Darwin, also a wealthy physician, probably an atheist, married Susannah Wedgwood. Other marriage ties between the two families followed. Not surprisingly, Darwin males generally were freethinkers, following the Unitarian, pantheistic and atheistic views of their principal sires.
> 
> ...




Goede morgen Sneeuwwitje.

Dit verhaal wijkt op flink wat punten af van andere bronnen.
De familie van vaderskant en moederskant waren wel degelijk religieus. Zij waren unitaristen; geloofden niet in de drievuldigheid, maar in God als n entiteit. Toch was de familie van moederskant Anglicaans, en heeft de vader van Charles hem ook Anglicaans laten dopen! Zijn vader was arts, en stuurde derhalve Charles naar de universiteit om medicijnen te studeren, na twee besliste zijn vader dat hij niets uitvoerde (charles kon niet tegen bloed, en haatte de studie) en besliste toen dat Charles theologie moest gaan studeren en dominee worden. De kapitein van de Beagle was een religieus mens, en het doel van de reis was Genesis (het scheppingverhaal) bewijzen, en vroeg de theoloog (en natuurkenner) Darwin mee te gaan.

Afgezien dat het verhaal van die "Parentcompany" dat jij nu afdrukt totaal verschilt van de levenslopen die algemeen bekend zijn over Darwin, is natuurlijk de achtergrond van Darwin volstrekt niet relevant t.a.v. zijn wetenschappelijke onderzoeken.
Die moeten op hun eigen merites worden bekeken.
De enige reden die ik kan bedenken, waarom die "parentcompany" met deze lezing komt, is om aan te geven, dat Darwin alles maar heeft verzonnen, omdat hij als athest tegen het geloof zou zijn. Met andere woorden, Darwin was vooringenomen. Des te vreemder om te zien, dat de webstek waarop dit verhaal staat, het logo heeft van de "Creation science research center San Diego", met als motto "In the beginning, God". Over vooringenomen standpunten gesproken! Bovendien een wetenschappelijk onderzoekcentrum, dat onderzoek doet, waarbij al is aangegeven, waar dat onderzoek a-priori in moet resulteren; de creatie door God! En die instelling wil de ET onderuit halen, door te beweren, dat het wetenschappelijke onderzoek van Darwin, slechts was gemotiveerd door zijn athesme! Als je de ET niet onderuit kan halen, probeer dan de vader van de ET verdacht te maken!
Overigens heeft Darwin de stoot gegeven tot de ET, maar hebben vele andere wetenschappers zijn werk voortgezet. Ook waren andere wetenschappers in de tijd van Darwin ook bezig met het concept dat zou uitgroeien tot de ET, w.o. de Fransman Lamarck.

Groet,

Therm

----------


## Charlus

> Wat mij stoort, is de onverdraagzaamheid ten aanzien van andere visies. Zie ook creationisme zou gevaar zijn voor democratie.<...>


Creationisme is inderdaad gevaarlijk. Primitieve denkbeelden en bijgeloof tot op te leggen norm verheven.



> <...>Verder is het behoorlijk zinloos, om hier te komen op maroc.nl, om moslims te overtuigen van het materialisme.<...>


Wat _mij_ daarentegen stoort, is de onvoorstelbare arrogantie van gelovigen die menen dat zij het alleenrecht hebben op moraal en idealisme omdat zij in god geloven. Ongelovigen zijn in hun optiek per definitie platte materialisten zonder idealen aan wie alles verwerpelijk is en met wie verder geen rekening gehouden hoeft te worden. Fascisme kent vele gezichten. Dat ddain van gelovigen is mij verder op zich worst, maar hen moet wel doorlopend duidelijk gemaakt worden dat uit het hebben van een geloof geen maatschappelijke privileges volgen.



> <...>Van onze kant: er is geen dwang in religie.<...>


Ja, die ken ik. Het betekent dat iemand niet gedwongen kan worden wat dan ook te geloven. Een open deur van jewelste. Er blijkt in het geheel niet uit hoe de omgang met andersdenkenden is. Koran en ahadith laten echter wat dat betreft weinig aan de verbeelding over. Ware monumenten van onverdraagzaamheid. Ben je bekend met het begrip 'dhimmie'? En dan gaat het dhimmieschap alleen nog maar over de mensen van het boek. Ongelovigen kunnen helemaal hun borst nat maken. Je zinnetje over materialisme als standaardattribuut van de ongelovige sprak al boekdelen. 



> <...>Daar tegenover zou ook respect voor onze religie moeten staan: Godsdienstvrijheid.<...>


Godsdienstvrijheid is niet hetzelfde als respect voor religie.

----------


## naam

> Creationisme is inderdaad gevaarlijk. Primitieve denkbeelden en bijgeloof tot op te leggen norm verheven.
> 
> Wat _mij_ daarentegen stoort, is de onvoorstelbare arrogantie van gelovigen die menen dat zij het alleenrecht hebben op moraal en idealisme omdat zij in god geloven. Ongelovigen zijn in hun optiek per definitie platte materialisten zonder idealen aan wie alles verwerpelijk is en met wie verder geen rekening gehouden hoeft te worden. Fascisme kent vele gezichten. Dat ddain van gelovigen is mij verder op zich worst, maar hen moet wel doorlopend duidelijk gemaakt worden dat uit het hebben van een geloof geen maatschappelijke priviliges volgen.
> 
> Ja, die ken ik. Het betekent dat iemand niet gedwongen kan worden wat dan ook te geloven. Een open deur van jewelste. Er blijkt in het geheel niet uit hoe de omgang met andersdenkenden is. Koran en ahadith laten echter wat dat betreft weinig aan de verbeelding over. Ware monumenten van onverdraagzaamheid. Ben je bekend met het begrip 'dhimmie'? En dan gaat het dhimmieschap alleen nog maar over de mensen van het boek. Ongelovigen kunnen helemaal hun borst nat maken. Je zinnetje over materialistisme als standaardattribuut van de ongelovige sprak al boekdelen. 
> 
> Godsdienstvrijheid is niet hetzelfde als respect voor religie.




Sterker nog, iemand op dit forum beweert dat moslims geen respect kunnen hebben voor andere geloven omdat zij daarmee de islam afvallen.
Respect voor andere geloven is vanuit de islam niet mogelijk. 


http://www.maroc.nl/forums/showthrea...=199012&page=3
Van meneer El-Imraan:




> ps. ik mag jouw geloof niet belachelijk maken of beledigen.....sorry dat wanneer ik het toch deed, dan is dat niet met opzet geweets.
> Allah heeft mij in de Koran opgedragen niemand van een andere geloof of zijn geloof te beledigen.
> nogmaal sorry als ik het gedaan heb, dit is niet mijn bedoeling.
> maar als je me vraagt of ik respect heb voor jouw geloof, nee dat heb ik niet en dat kan ik ook niet.
> 
> Als ik respect voor jou geloof zou hebben, dan betekent het dat ik het accepteer en dat doe ik juist niet.
> en dit vind ik toch iets anders dan je geloof beledigen.

----------


## Thermopylae

> Ja, die ken ik. Het betekent dat iemand niet gedwongen kan worden wat dan ook te geloven. Een open deur van jewelste. Er blijkt in het geheel niet uit hoe de omgang met andersdenkenden is. .




De hadieth 

(1) Boechari registreert deze verslagen vanuit een legale zetting die terug gaan tot Mohammed zelf. Zij geven drie redenen om het bloed van een moslim te vergieten. n daarvan is afvalligheid. 

Verteld door ‘Abdoellah: 

Allah’s Apostel zei: “Het bloed van een moslim die belijdt dat niemand recht heeft om te worden aanbeden dan Allah en dat ik Zijn Apostel ben, kan niet worden vergoten behalve in drie gevallen: In Qisas [ oog-voor-oog-vergelding] voor moord, een getrouwde persoon die illegale seksuele gemeenschap pleegt en degene die van de islam [naar zijn vroegere geloof] terugkeert (afvallige) en de moslims verlaat.” (Sahieh Boechari, Volume 9, Boek 83, Nummer 17) 

(2) Deze hadieth zegt dat sommige “athesten” naar Ali, de schoonzoon en neef van Mohammed, werden gebracht en dat hij hen levend verbrandde. 

Verteld door ‘Ikrima

Enkele Zanadiq (athesten) werden gebracht naar ‘Ali en hij verbrande hen. Het nieuws van deze gebeurtenis bereikte Ibn ‘Abbaas die zei: “Als ik in zijn plaats was, zou ik hen niet verbrand hebben, omdat Allah’s Apostel het verbood, zeggend: ‘Bestraf niet iemand met Allah’s bestraffing (vuur).’ Ik zou hen gedood hebben volgens de uitspraak van Allah’s Apostel: ‘Iemand die van zijn islamitische religie verandert, dood hem.’ (Sahieh Boechari, Volume 9, Boek 84, Nummer 57) 

Maar kijk eens naar twee zaken die vorig jaar en nu pas speelden.
Vrouwelijke leerkracht besluit na een jaar terugkomend na de grote vakantie, voortaan te weigeren, alle mannen - inclusief ouders van haar leerlingen - de hand te schudden. Hierop wordt zij ontslagen. Objectief vast te stellen is, dat zij discrimineert op basis van geslacht, hetgeen in artikel 1 van de Grondwet is verboden.
Toch stapt zij naar de Commissie gelijke behandeling - nota bene de commissie ingesteld door de overheid om discriminatie tegen te gaan! - omdat zij stelt gediscrimineerd te worden door het schoolbestuur.
Het schoolbestuur discrimineert uiteraard niet, want zij stelt aan alle leerkrachten precies de zelfde eisen. Men verwacht heel simpel, dat deze zich in contacten met ouders gedragen, zoals dat in dit land gebruikelijk is, inclusief de omgangsvormen.

Nu weer met die boerkini. Sinds jaar en dag, zijn de huisregels van de zwembaden, passende zwemkleding verplicht, je ziet dan nog vaak een mannetje in zwembroek en een vrouwtje in badpak. Beide zoals die algemeen gebruikelijk zijn in dit land. Bovendien wordt hier vaak nog bij aangegeven, zwembroek met lange pijpen tot op de knieeen zijn verboden.
Toch maakt er dan een vrouw een hoop stampij omdat zij niet in langebroek en jasje met capuchon mag zwemmen. 
Hierbij zie je, de dwang die in dit opzicht wel van het geloof uit gaat. Gelovigen vinden, dat de wet en regels die voor iedereen gelden, niet op hen van toepassing moeten zijn, omdat zij vinden dat deze botsen met hun geloof.
Zij vinden dus heel simpel, dat 95 % van de maatschappij zich maar naar de richtlijnen van hun geloof heeft te richten. 

Dat is wat mensen stoort, en dat is koren op de molen van die idioot met de naam Wilders.

----------


## Rourchid

> Op de lagere school deden we een spelletje waarbij iemand een verhaaltje in de oren van de leerling naast hem/haar moest fluisteren. Zo werd het verhaal van leerling naar leerling doorgefluisterd. Hoogtepunt was uiteraard om de laatste leerling het mondeling doorgegeven verhaal te horen vertellen en het te vergelijken met het oorspronkelijke verhaal. In een kwestie van minuten en met slechts een twintigtal mensen bleek er van het oorspronkelijke verhaal niet veel over.
> 
> Als ik mij niet vergis, zijn de verhalen in de bijbel pas na jaren van mondelinge overlevering opgeschreven.


Het vermogen om auditief te memoriseren van je klasgenootjes kun je niet vergelijken met dat van de volwassen professionele uitvoerders en onderhouders van de orale tradities in Bijbelse tijden. 
Ook is niet vast te stellen of in het verleden informatie fluisterend of luid gesproken overgedragen werd van de ene op de andere persoon etc. etc.

Btw
Van de woorden van de filosoof Scocrates is tijdens zijn leven helemaal niets opgeschreven. Na de op hem gepleegde staatsmoord zijn zijn woorden alsnog opgeschreven door Plato (leerling van Socrates).

----------


## Rourchid

> . Ongelovigen zijn in hun optiek per definitie platte materialisten zonder idealen aan wie alles verwerpelijk is en met wie verder geen rekening gehouden hoeft te worden.


In het SF-verhaal "The Marching morons" (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Marching_Morons) hebben de verstandige mensen een wereld gecreerd waarin de machtshongerigen op hun wenken worden bediend. Ze worden op een slimme manier om de tuin geleid en denken zo dat zij de gang van zaken in de wereld bepalen. Maar in feite doet dat een stille elite, die daarbij gebruik maakt van dingen als auto's met een verborgen ventilator die harder gaat draaien als er meer gas wordt gegeven, zodat het lijkt alsof je je met een grote snelheid beweegt. Zo krijgt iedereen zijn zin: de strebers hun machtsgevoel en de slimmerds een uitdaging voor hun intellect.
 
Met dank aan Pim Lemmens (Volksuniversiteit Eindhoven)

----------


## Charlus

> Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door Charlus
> 
> 
> . Ongelovigen zijn in hun optiek per definitie platte materialisten zonder idealen aan wie alles verwerpelijk is en met wie verder geen rekening gehouden hoeft te worden.
> 
> 
> In het SF-verhaal "The Marching morons" (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Marching_Morons) hebben de verstandige mensen een wereld gecreerd waarin de machtshongerigen op hun wenken worden bediend. Ze worden op een slimme manier om de tuin geleid en denken zo dat zij de gang van zaken in de wereld bepalen. Maar in feite doet dat een stille elite, die daarbij gebruik maakt van dingen als auto's met een verborgen ventilator die harder gaat draaien als er meer gas wordt gegeven, zodat het lijkt alsof je je met een grote snelheid beweegt. Zo krijgt iedereen zijn zin: de strebers hun machtsgevoel en de slimmerds een uitdaging voor hun intellect.
>  
> Met dank aan Pim Lemmens (Volksuniversiteit Eindhoven)


Dient deze mededeling eoa. doel en is hij wat jou betreft gerelateerd aan mijn tekst? Indien ja op het tweede deel van de vraag: op welke wijze?

----------


## Charlus

> Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door Morosian
> 
> 
> Op de lagere school deden we een spelletje waarbij iemand een verhaaltje in de oren van de leerling naast hem/haar moest fluisteren. Zo werd het verhaal van leerling naar leerling doorgefluisterd. Hoogtepunt was uiteraard om de laatste leerling het mondeling doorgegeven verhaal te horen vertellen en het te vergelijken met het oorspronkelijke verhaal. In een kwestie van minuten en met slechts een twintigtal mensen bleek er van het oorspronkelijke verhaal niet veel over.
> 
> Als ik mij niet vergis, zijn de verhalen in de bijbel pas na jaren van mondelinge overlevering opgeschreven.
> 
> 
> Het vermogen om auditief te memoriseren van je klasgenootjes kun je niet vergelijken met dat van de volwassen professionele uitvoerders en onderhouders van de orale tradities in Bijbelse tijden.<...>


Dat klopt; kinderen hebben iha. een veel beter geheugen dan volwassenen.
Professioneel. Werden ze betaald? Waarin onderscheidden professionele uitvoerders en onderhouders van de orale tradities in bijbelse tijden zich volgens jou van niet-professionele uitvoerders en onderhouders van de orale tradities in bijbelse tijden?



> <...>Ook is niet vast te stellen of in het verleden informatie fluisterend of luid gesproken overgedragen werd van de ene op de andere persoon etc. etc.<...>


Het wordt er niet beter op. Nauwelijks tot niet is vaststelbaar in hoeverre die mondelinge overlevering betrouwbaar was.

----------


## Charlus

> Goede morgen Sneeuwwitje.<...>
> Dit verhaal wijkt op flink wat punten af van andere bronnen.<...>
> Als je de ET niet onderuit kan halen, probeer dan de vader van de ET verdacht te maken!<...>


Zum kotsen, dat artikel van Snowwhite. Over haatzaaien gesproken... Verkettering van de individuele mens die de fundamentalisten onwelgevallig gedrag vertoont, is tot op de dag van vandaag het standaardrecept. Geen nieuws hier. In de goeie ouwe tijd zou Darwin op de brandstapel zijn beland.
Wikipedia:



> Darwin zelf verloor zijn geloof in het christendom niet op grond van zijn wetenschappelijke ontdekkingen, maar omdat hij de wreedheid van de natuur, waarbij hij met name de sluipwesp noemde, onverenigbaar achtte met een oneindig goede en volmaakte schepper.<...>
> Darwin was van huis uit een christen, maar na de dood van zijn dochtertje in 1851 heeft hij zich van de kerk afgekeerd. Terwijl zijn familie op zondagen ter kerke ging, gaf Darwin de voorkeur aan een wandeling.<...> 
> Laatste woorden: "I am not in the least afraid to die."

----------


## Rourchid

> Dient deze mededeling eoa. doel en is hij wat jou betreft gerelateerd aan mijn tekst?


Ja.



> Indien ja op het tweede deel van de vraag: op welke wijze?


Zie mededeling.

----------


## Rourchid

> Dat klopt; kinderen hebben iha. een veel beter geheugen dan volwassenen.


De klasgenootjes van Morosian bleken wel wat vergeten te zijn.



> Professioneel. Werden ze betaald? Waarin onderscheidden professionele uitvoerders en onderhouders van de orale tradities in bijbelse tijden zich volgens jou van niet-professionele uitvoerders en onderhouders van de orale tradities in bijbelse tijden?


Acteurs hebben een talent waarmee ze zonder enige moeite, tot op zeer hoge leeftijd, lange teksten uit hun hoofd kunnen leren.



> Het wordt er niet beter op. Nauwelijks tot niet is vaststelbaar in hoeverre die mondelinge overlevering betrouwbaar was.


Mijn opmerking dat het niet vast te stellen is of in het verleden informatie fluisterend of luid gesproken overdragen werd, is ironisch bedoeld : taal wordt niet op fluistertoon onderwezen, zangstukken worden niet op fluistertoon uitgevoerd etc.

----------


## Charlus

> Ja.
> Zie mededeling.


Daar heb ik niet van terug.

----------


## ronald

> Op de lagere school deden we een spelletje waarbij iemand een verhaaltje in de oren van de leerling naast hem/haar moest fluisteren. Zo werd het verhaal van leerling naar leerling doorgefluisterd. Hoogtepunt was uiteraard om de laatste leerling het mondeling doorgegeven verhaal te horen vertellen en het te vergelijken met het oorspronkelijke verhaal. In een kwestie van minuten en met slechts een twintigtal mensen bleek er van het oorspronkelijke verhaal niet veel over.
> 
> Als ik mij niet vergis, zijn de verhalen in de bijbel pas na jaren van mondelinge overlevering opgeschreven.




Vreemd.... bij ons op school leren kinderen van rond de 13 al honderden Mishnayot ( paragraven van de Mishna) uit hun hoofd. Ga naar een gemiddelde Cheider in Israel of zo en zie hoeveel Mishnayot zij daar uit hun hoofd kennen. Neem dan ook even een vroeg-Middeleeuwse tekst van de Mondelinge Leer erbij om te zien dat ze nog precies dezelfde tekst uit hun hoofd kennen. Zal best een folkloristisch uitstapje worden.

----------


## Snowwhite

Goedemorgen Therm,

Ik ben het niet met je eens, opa Erasmus schreef al Temple of Nature en Zoonomia, en was een vrijmetselaar:
.
Darwin, Erasmus
Physician and botonist. Initiated at St. David's Lodge No. 36, Edinburgh in 1754.

http://www.freemasoninformation.com/...sinhistory.htm

Zijn vader Robert Darwin was een "freethinker".

Darwin heeft gecompleteerd waar zijn opa al een opzetje voor had gemaakt.

Wat betreft geen dwang in religie, dit geldt voor mensen die geen moslim zijn. Wel degelijk is islam verdraagzaam tov andere religies. 

Wat betreft de boerkini: schande! Liselot is een bekeerling en weet zelf ook wel, dat men vroeger hare krsna op straat mocht chanten met een staartje, streaken, homoboten etc. Nu mag ze in haar EIGEN land niet eens meer zwemmen, volgens jou dus.

Wat betreft handje schudden, eerlijk zeggen Therm, begrijp ik wel waar de schoen wrijft. Stel dat we een ideale samenleving hadden waar godsdienstvrijheid heerste, wat niet zo is, zelfs al zouden de niet moslims zo aardig zijn om ons massaal niet de hand te schudden, blijft nog staan dat de samenleving gewoon gemengd is, en dat is heel anders in een islamitisch land, waar mannen automatisch aan de andere kant gaan staan dan de vrouwen.

----------


## Snowwhite

Ook al zie ik waar de schoen wrijft ik sta wel achter deze vrouwelijke leerkracht, Mashallah. De zuster probeert haar dien (religie) zo goed mogelijk te volgen.

----------


## H.P.Pas

> Zum kotsen, dat artikel van Snowwhite. Over haatzaaien gesproken... :


De aanpak is praktisch en uiterst tijdbesparend:

Isaac Newton was, naar het gelijkluidende oordeel van zijn biografen, een uiterst onaangenaam mens. Infinitesimaalrekening is dus gevaarlijke onzin, waar een fatsoenlijk mens zich niet in hoeft te verdiepen.
Ik wou, dat ik dat eerder had geweten..  :droef:

----------


## H.P.Pas

> Wat mij stoort, is de onverdraagzaamheid ten aanzien van andere visies.


Probeer je voor te stellen, dat in het rekenonderwijs 2 + 2 = 5 wordt aangeboden als een 'andere visie', die respect verdient.
Hoe verdraagzaam reageer je ?

----------


## Charlus

> <...>Wat betreft geen dwang in religie, dit geldt voor mensen die geen moslim zijn. Wel degelijk is islam verdraagzaam tov andere religies.<...>


Dit blijf jij met droge ogen beweren?
Geen dwang in religie vwb. de Islam betekent dat iemand niet gedwongen kan worden wat dan ook te geloven. Een open deur van jewelste. Er blijkt in het geheel niet uit hoe de omgang met andersdenkenden is. Koran en ahadith laten echter wat dat betreft weinig aan de verbeelding over. Ware monumenten van onverdraagzaamheid. Ben je bekend met het begrip 'dhimmie'? En dan gaat het dhimmieschap alleen nog maar over de mensen van het boek. 
Ongelovigen kunnen helemaal hun borst nat maken. Zij zijn namelijk in de optiek van gelovigen per definitie platte materialisten zonder idealen aan wie alles verwerpelijk is en met wie verder geen rekening gehouden hoeft te worden. Je zinnetje over materialisme als standaardattribuut van de ongelovige sprak al boekdelen: 



> <...>Verder is het behoorlijk zinloos, om hier te komen op maroc.nl, om moslims te overtuigen van het materialisme.<...>


Fascisme kent vele gezichten. Dat ddain van gelovigen is mij verder op zich worst, maar hen moet wel doorlopend duidelijk gemaakt worden dat uit het hebben van een geloof geen maatschappelijke priviliges volgen.

----------


## Charlus

> Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door Charlus
> 
> 
> Zum kotsen, dat artikel van Snowwhite. Over haatzaaien gesproken...;
> 
> 
> De aanpak is praktisch en uiterst tijdbesparend:
> 
> Isaac Newton was, naar het gelijkluidende oordeel van zijn biografen, een uiterst onaangenaam mens. Infinitesimaalrekening is dus gevaarlijke onzin, waar een fatsoenlijk mens zich niet in hoeft te verdiepen.
> Ik wou, dat ik dat eerder had geweten..


Mja, maar die biografen hadden zichzelf niet ten doel gesteld middels karaktermoord de bevindingen van Newton van tafel te vegen. Die taktiek is, bij gebrek aan argumenten (zie ook Thermopylae zijn commentaar), typisch voor creationisten tav. Darwin en de ET. Onaangename lieden.

----------


## Thermopylae

> Goedemorgen Therm,
> 
> Ik ben het niet met je eens, opa Erasmus schreef al Temple of Nature en Zoonomia, en was een vrijmetselaar:
> .
> Darwin, Erasmus
> Physician and botonist. Initiated at St. David's Lodge No. 36, Edinburgh in 1754.
> 
> http://www.freemasoninformation.com/...sinhistory.htm
> 
> ...



Goede middag Sneeuwwitje,

Toch heeft die vader hem laten dopen!

Maar zoals ik schreef, maar zelfs als hij atheist was, toen hij het concept van wat later de ET zou worden, wat is de relevantie daarvan?
Ben je het niet met mij eens, dat het enige dat belangrijk is, de waarde is van zijn werk?
Vind je het niet vreemd, dat die parentcompany zo'n stuk schrijft, en impliceert, dat Darwin de ET alleen maar heeft opgezet, omdat hij atheist is?
Zeker, daar zij zelf een onderzoek instituut zijn, die al het motto voert In the beginning, God? Derhalve zij doen geen onafhankelijk wetenschappelijk onderzoek, doch doen slechts onderzoek, om God en zijn schepping te bewijzen. Wetenschappelijk onderzoek, waarbij vooraf de uitkomst vaststaat!

Wat betreft die Liselotte, vergelijk je appels en peren. Wat mensen op straat dragen, is altijd zeer divers, en daar zijn ook geen "regels" voor, anders dan dat je niet in je blootje mag gaan lopen. In publieke instellingen heeft de eigenaar het recht huisregels te stellen. n van die huisregels betreft dat er passende badkleding wordt gedragen. Dat is derhalve badkleding, zoals die algemeen in dit land als gangbaar wordt beschouwd, zie ook logo's bij huisregels, mannetje in zwembroek vrouwtje in badpak. Let wel algemeen gangbaar badpak.
Als men zich niet aan de huisregels wil houden, dan moet men daar niet zwemmen. Bovendien is dat zwembad nog zo aardig, om speciale zwemuren in te richten voor vrouwen die niet gemengd willen zwemmen. Daar kan zij dus ook terecht, als zij zich niet wil conformeren aan de nederlandse cultuur en mores terzake.

Een vrouw die een man de hand weigert te schudden, om het feit dat hij een man is, discrimineert op geslacht, en dat is ex artikel 1 van de grondwet verboden. Iedereen is tegen discriminatie, maar het vreemde is, dat als een heilig boek discriminatie voorschrijft, het ineens niet meer verwerpelijk is, maar zelfs gerespecteerd moet worden! Ook door de grote meerderheid van de mensen, die in een cultuur leven, waar men al heel lang al deze krampachtige zaken rond man/vrouw heeft afgezworen, en deze als negatief ervaren.

Je kunt niet ontkennen, dat in ons land sprake is van vrijheid van godsdienst en levensvisie. Iedereen kan naar zijn gebedshuis van zijn keuze, kan zijn religieuze feesten vieren. Bovendien heeft men het recht, om gebedshuizen te bouwen en scholen en verenigingen op basis van zijn confessie op te richten. Maar er is ook nog zo iets als de publieke ruimte. en de vraag is, is het redelijk, dat een hele kleine meerderheid zijn levensvisie aan de overgrote meerderheid oplegt? Moet men accepteren, dat de wet wordt overtreden omdat gelovigen menen, dat hun geloof alles overstijgt, en dat alles en iedereen moet wijken voor hun levensregels? 
Gemengde bevolking. Maar denk wel aan het feit dat Nederland zijn eigen cultuur en mores heeft, en dat het normaal is dat een ieder die in Nederland woont zich daar aan aanpast.

----------


## Thermopylae

> Ook al zie ik waar de schoen wrijft ik sta wel achter deze vrouwelijke leerkracht, Mashallah. De zuster probeert haar dien (religie) zo goed mogelijk te volgen.


Maar zij overtreedt hiermede artikel 1 van de Grondwet, discriminatie naar geslacht. En artikel 6 van de grondwet - vrijheid van godsdienst en levensvisie - merkt nadrukkelijk op: behoudens ieders verantwoordelijkheid volgens de wet! Dit grondrecht is dus niet ongelimiteerd, men mag de Nederlandse wet ook niet overtreden bij het uitoefenen van zijn geloof.

----------


## rinjea

> Denk eens ernstig en redelijk na over deze vraag: 
> Hoe komt het dat jij in God gelooft


Door JEZUS GOD ZOON

----------


## Charlus

> Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door maartenn100
> 
> 
> Denk eens ernstig en redelijk na over deze vraag:
> Hoe komt het dat jij in God gelooft
> 
> 
> Door JEZUS GOD ZOON


Door Ronald en Rourchid heb ik mij laten verzekeren dat de door hen beleden religies gebaseerd zijn op de absolute waarheid en volgens die religies heeft god geen zoon, laat staan een zoon genaamd Jezus.

----------


## maartenn100

Charlus, het is een straatje zonder einde. Ratio of rede helpen hier niet. Deze mensen leggen zich niet neer bij de redelijke argumenten, want ze leggen zich a priori neer voor iets anders. 
Als iemand gelooft in iets (in de zin van religieus zijn) is er weinig kans dat hij goed gevonden tegenargumenten als mogelijks zinvol overweegt. Iets wat in wetenschap wel gebeurt: mogelijks zinvolle kritische tegenargumenten worden overwogen.
Maar ja, zolang we voor het goede vechten (de waarheid en ethisch zoeken naar waarheid) tegen het kwade (de nefaste invloed van religies uit het verleden tot nu) geloven we dat we de mensheid dienen. En daar gaan we voor, in welke gedaanten het kwaad zich ook mag voordoen....

----------


## huxley

> Niet dat je bent geinteresserd in hun "Waarom" want dat kan je in wezen niets schelen omdat geloof al is afgedaan als achterlijk, mythe en verzinsel en daar poogt men met het "beste" dat men meent te hebben de Wetenschap er tegenover te stellen als summum van bewijzen dat Gd niet bestaat.


Zeer onthullend, deze uitspraak. Voeg dit bij andere uitspraken van Ronald, zoals "de ET-wetenschappers willen ons een rad voor ogen draaien" en je begrijpt hoe hij de wereld ziet.

----------


## huxley

> Aangezien de Tora een andere discipline is dan Wetenschap is speculatie niet vreemd. Zoals ik al zei, van sommige zaken zijn we als mens niet op de hoogte en zullen door de materiele beperkingen daar in deze wereld ook niet achter komen. Zouden wij dat wel volledig kunnen dan kennen we Gd en dan zouden we zijn als Gd.


Zeer speculatief.

----------


## huxley

> Maarten, je moet een beetje dimmen. Tot nog toe heeft Ronald meer te vertellen dan jij die alleen maar loopt te blaten dat je zo intellectueel bent.


Maar wat Ronald te vertellen heeft is niet meer dan dat hij gelooft dat de Joodse geschriften het woord van God zijn en dat hij beter weet dan wetenschappers hoe ze wetenschap moeten bedrijven. En dat gaat zo al maanden, misschien wel jaren..

----------


## huxley

> Dit kom ik tegen op: http://www.parentcompany.com/csrc/cdagenda.htm
> During the two weeks when the book was being printed and bound for sale, Charles was undergoing treatment in the hydropathic clinic at Ilkley. In a letter to fellow scientist J.S. Dalton he wrote: "I have been very bad lately; having had an awful 'crisis' one leg swelled like elephantiasis--eyes almost closed up--covered with a rash & fiery Boils...it was like living in hell." Could it be that God was trying to tell Darwin something? He would not listen. A lost soul ruled by satanic power, he had to be a man of iron will wholly given over to a consuming vision.


Men moet een religieuze idioot en fanaat zijn om zulke teksten te bedenken.

----------


## maartenn100

Snowwhite, In een (religieuze)dicatuur wordt dat verlangd dat mensen 'dimmen' die de vrijheid, rechtvaardigheid en waarheid willen ipv religieuze dogma's opgedrongen te krijgen. Gelukkig leven we in Europa waar vrije mensen niet hoeven te dimmen en zich niet hoeven te onderwerpen aan de leer die de gemeenschap, waar je toevallig in geboren bent, van vroeger opgedrongen krijgt.

Soit, voor mij en vele anderen is het overduidelijk dat religie vooral een overgeleverd 'moeten geloven' is,s dat je in je gemeenschap moet beleven of je wordt als een afvallige beschouwd. Met alle nare gevolgen voor de mensen die plots inzien dat die gemeenschappelijke religie eigenlijk toch een beetje vreemd aandoet en moedig hun stem daarover laten horen.

----------


## Charlus

Ja Maarten, even dimmen. Je kent je plaats niet.



> <...>Stel dat we een ideale samenleving hadden waar godsdienstvrijheid heerste, wat niet zo is, zelfs al zouden de niet moslims zo aardig zijn om ons massaal niet de hand te schudden, blijft nog staan dat de samenleving gewoon gemengd is,<...>


Jouw opvatting van godsdienstvrijheid in een ideale samenleving: de vrijheid van moslims om te doen wat ze willen waarbij andersdenkenden zich respectvol aanpassen. Als laatstgenoemden weten wat goed voor ze is tenminste. 
Je bent griezelig consistent, gezien het eerdere:



> Daar tegenover zou ook respect voor onze religie moeten staan: Godsdienstvrijheid.


Deze denkwijze zal prototypisch zijn voor de meeste, zoniet alle moslims. Het was weer leerzaam.

----------


## Rourchid

> Probeer je voor te stellen, dat in het rekenonderwijs 2 + 2 = 5 wordt aangeboden als een 'andere visie', die respect verdient.
> Hoe verdraagzaam reageer je ?


Dit is een is irreele vergelijking.

'2 + 2 = 5' is een _natuurlijke onmogelijkheid_ (concreet onmogelijk) net zoals dat 'een zijde van een rechthoek langer zijnde dan de diagonaal van desbetreffende rechthoek ' een _natuurlijke onmogelijkheid_ is.

Daar empirisch niet te bewijzen valt dat de aarde ouder is dan 5768 jaar, is Creationisme een _logische onmogelijkheid_ (hypothetisch onmogelijk) binnen het causaal paradigma van de ET (i.c. de aarde is ouder dan 5768 jaar).

Omgekeerd is ET een _logische onmogelijkheid_ binnen het causaal paradigma van het Creationisme.

----------


## Charlus

> <...>Daar empirisch niet te bewijzen valt dat de aarde ouder is dan 5768 jaar, is Creationisme een _logische onmogelijkheid_ (hypothetisch onmogelijk) binnen het causaal paradigma van de ET (i.c. de aarde is ouder dan 5768 jaar).<...>


1 vraagje tussendoor: hoe oud is de aarde volgens jou cq. de bronnen die jij in deze als gezaghebbend beschouwt? Als ik mij niet vergis, laat jij dat steeds in het midden. Niet dat dat niet zou mogen of zo...

----------


## maartenn100

> Dit is een is irreele vergelijking.
> 
> '2 + 2 = 5' is een _natuurlijke onmogelijkheid_ (concreet onmogelijk) net zoals dat 'een zijde van een rechthoek langer zijnde dan de diagonaal van desbetreffende rechthoek ' een _natuurlijke onmogelijkheid_ is.
> 
> Daar empirisch niet te bewijzen valt dat de aarde ouder is dan 5768 jaar, is Creationisme een _logische onmogelijkheid_ (hypothetisch onmogelijk) binnen het causaal paradigma van de ET (i.c. de aarde is ouder dan 5768 jaar).
> 
> Omgekeerd is ET een _logische onmogelijkheid_ binnen het causaal paradigma van het Creationisme.



Binnen het 'paradigma' van de ET, (het wetenschappelijk paradigma) zal een jonge aarde wel opgaan indien men met een hoop empirische gegevens afkomt, die de theorie van een oude aarde ontkrachten of teniet doen. Maar er zijn genoeg indirecte gegevens die via logica en doorredeneren uitkomen bij een veel oudere aarde. Aardlagenonderzoek, archeologie, geologie, dateringsmethoden, antropologisch onderzoek, literatuuronderzoek, geschiedkunde, biologie, enz... Allemaal duiden deze onafhankelijk van elkaar staande wetenschappen op conclusies die een veel oudere aarde doen vermoeden, dan 5000 jaar oud.

Creationisme gaat over de link tussen de aarde, de natuur en de mens en een schepper of creator. Dat laatste is cruciaal, zelfs essentieel wat betreft het creationisme: een veronderstelde creator. (op basis van openbaringen, maar niet op empirische gronden).

En die link van natuurlijke fenomenen met deze creator of schepper is een kwestie van geloven.

Maar het geloof in een Creator, hoeft volgens mij ET niet uit te sluiten.
Er kan best de Creator zijn, die volgens de wetten van de natuur of de evolutie alles zijn gang laat gaan. 

Maar creationisme staat niet echt meer in de eerste plaats voor 'geloven in een Schepper', maar voor het ontkennen van evolutie in de natuur. Maw creationisten ontkennen de schepping zoals zij thans haar gang gaat. Creationisten doen niet de moeite, die wetenschappers wel doen, om de schoonheid van de schepping trachten te doorgronden via de natuurwetenschappen en de wetten van Gods prachtig werk te aanschouwen. Neen, zij breken het af en vervangen het door een scheppingsverhaal dat zodanig kort is en onrecht doet aan de werkelijke waarde van die grootse natuur.

----------


## ronald

> Dit blijf jij met droge ogen beweren?
> Geen dwang in religie vwb. de Islam betekent dat iemand niet gedwongen kan worden wat dan ook te geloven. Een open deur van jewelste. Er blijkt in het geheel niet uit hoe de omgang met andersdenkenden is. Koran en ahadith laten echter wat dat betreft weinig aan de verbeelding over. Ware monumenten van onverdraagzaamheid. Ben je bekend met het begrip 'dhimmie'? En dan gaat het dhimmieschap alleen nog maar over de mensen van het boek. 
> Ongelovigen kunnen helemaal hun borst nat maken. Zij zijn namelijk in de optiek van gelovigen per definitie platte materialisten zonder idealen aan wie alles verwerpelijk is en met wie verder geen rekening gehouden hoeft te worden. Je zinnetje over materialisme als standaardattribuut van de ongelovige sprak al boekdelen: 
> 
> Fascisme kent vele gezichten. Dat ddain van gelovigen is mij verder op zich worst, maar hen moet wel doorlopend duidelijk gemaakt worden dat uit het hebben van een geloof geen maatschappelijke priviliges volgen.




Je kunt binnen een religie wel een aantal pricipes hebben die je toch zou moeten toetsen in de werkelijkheid. Ook "wie" meent die principes ten uitvoer te brengen. Het Christendom noemt geen enkele Nazi een Christen, maar vele Nazi's noemden dat wel vanzichzelf. Wie heeft gekeken vanuit de Christelijke religie nu gelijk?
Als product, mag ik aannemen, van het "vrije Westen" mag je even bedenken dat Joden zo'n 2000 jaar gedwongen moesten bekeren, geloof afzweren, als "afgodendienaren" werden verbrand, gedwongen preken moesten aanhoren, verbannen werden vanwege hun geloof, een holocaust heeft meegemaakt en dat veelal door de religieuze dwang van mensen in het Westen.
Voor zover ik dat kan nagaan is dat de Joden in de Islamitische landen vrijwel bespaard gebleven. Misschien reageer je te veel vanuit je eigen standpunt en leefwereld. Kijk hoe het werkelijk was in de praktijk. Deze pratijken zouden echter geen excuus moeten zijn geweest voor een "humanistischer" Westen of Oosten. Het is de geest die hier ronddwaalt.

----------


## Thermopylae

De islam verbreidde zich vanuit een plekje op het Arabisch schiereiland op basis van geweld als een olievlek over een enorm groot gebied. De overwonnen volken hadden de volgende keuze; aanhangers van polytheistische godsdiensten konden zich of bekeren tot de islam, of de dood. De mensen van het boek mochten blijven leven, maar kregen wel fijntjes te horen, dat ze vanaf nu geen rechten meer hadden. De prijs voor dat mogen blijven leven, was een jaarlijks te betalen beschermingsgeld, zoals de Mafia die bedingt. Wel bleven zij natuurlijk tweede rangsburgers. Het was op veel plaatsen de gewoonte, dat de mensen van het boek, dat beschermingsgeld, jaarlijks in het openbaar moesten afdragen, om ze nog maar eens met de neus op de feiten te drukken, dat zij inferieur waren aan de moslims, en dat zij zojuist weer een jaar "leven" hadden gekocht.

----------


## Snowwhite

Hoi Therm,

Nee ik vind het zeker niet vreemd dat parentcompany impliceert dat Darwin de ET alleen maar heeft opgezet omdat hij atheist is. Dat is inherent aan elkaar.
Ben je immers een gelovige christen of moslim, dan geloof je in een Schepper, die alles geschapen heeft.

Charles mag dan wel gedoopt zijn, maar dat zegt niets. Zijn moeder was namelijk christen. Zijn vader Robert was een atheist en freethinker. Zijn opa Erasmus was een agnost, en freethinker.

In 1826, op zeventienjarige leeftijd kwam Charles in aanraking met vele freethinkers in Edinburgh. Zijn mentor was een naturalist genaamd Robert Grant.

Hoe dan ook Therm, we kunnen wel een topic openen evolutie versus creationisme en van piltdownman fraud tot ideologie van darwinisme behandelen, maar ik heb al zo'n donkerbruin vermoeden, dat het weinig zin zal hebben. 

Bedankt voor je reactie.

Groetjes Sneewwitje

----------


## ronald

> De islam verbreidde zich vanuit een plekje op het Arabisch schiereiland op basis van geweld als een olievlek over een enorm groot gebied. De overwonnen volken hadden de volgende keuze; aanhangers van polytheistische godsdiensten konden zich of bekeren tot de islam, of de dood. De mensen van het boek mochten blijven leven, maar kregen wel fijntjes te horen, dat ze vanaf nu geen rechten meer hadden. De prijs voor dat mogen blijven leven, was een jaarlijks te betalen beschermingsgeld, zoals de Mafia die bedingt. Wel bleven zij natuurlijk tweede rangsburgers. Het was op veel plaatsen de gewoonte, dat de mensen van het boek, dat beschermingsgeld, jaarlijks in het openbaar moesten afdragen, om ze nog maar eens met de neus op de feiten te drukken, dat zij inferieur waren aan de moslims, en dat zij zojuist weer een jaar "leven" hadden gekocht.




Vind ik een beetje hypocriet. We weten allemaal dat het Christendom vanuit het Italiaans schiereiland een enorm gebied heeft weten te beheersen. Welke keuze hadden die overwonnen volkeren? Hebben wij Joden in de meeste landen niet extra belastingen moeten betalen? Mochten ze gewoon studeren? Ondanks verzet van marslieden en lakenkopers gaf de Utrechtse Raad pas op 17 maart 1788 de Joden toestemming zich in de stad te vestigen. Realiseer je je dat wel? Hoe bedoel je tweederangs burgers? En dan hebben we het niet over de positie van Joden in Spanje en Portugal ten tijde van de Inquisitie of de Oost-Europese progroms. Allemaal Christelijke landen waar juist geloof een doorslaggevende factor was voor de diverse maatregelen. Welke maatregelen golden niet in Communistisch Rusland voor Joden en andere religieuzen?
Dit is uiteraard geen pleidooi om geloven te verbieden vanwege interpretaties van bepaalde instituten. De zaak zo te belichten is zeker een open deur, maar dan wel een andere.

----------


## Thermopylae

> Vind ik een beetje hypocriet. We weten allemaal dat het Christendom vanuit het Italiaans schiereiland een enorm gebied heeft weten te beheersen. Welke keuze hadden die overwonnen volkeren? Hebben wij Joden in de meeste landen niet extra belastingen moeten betalen? Mochten ze gewoon studeren? Ondanks verzet van marslieden en lakenkopers gaf de Utrechtse Raad pas op 17 maart 1788 de Joden toestemming zich in de stad te vestigen. Realiseer je je dat wel? Hoe bedoel je tweederangs burgers? En dan hebben we het niet over de positie van Joden in Spanje en Portugal ten tijde van de Inquisitie of de Oost-Europese progroms. Allemaal Christelijke landen waar juist geloof een doorslaggevende factor was voor de diverse maatregelen. Welke maatregelen golden niet in Communistisch Rusland voor Joden en andere religieuzen?
> Dit is uiteraard geen pleidooi om geloven te verbieden vanwege interpretaties van bepaalde instituten. De zaak zo te belichten is zeker een open deur, maar dan wel een andere.



Ik voel geen enkele behoefte, om christendom te verdedigen tegen islam.
Een geloof dat de macht heeft gaat altijd en overal op dezelfde wijze daarmee om; andersdenkenden hun levensovertuiging opleggen.
Hierbij wijs ik ook even op de islam, omdat je hier nog al eens leest over geen dwang in het geloof, en dat er nogal eens wordt gemeld dat zij ruimdenker waren terzake dan de christenen, waarbij dan altijd al Andalus wordt opgevoerd.

Overigens, is er niet een verschil tussen het overwinnen van een volk, hun land in pikken, en ze dan o.a. beschermingsgeld laten betalen (in hun eigen land!), en extra eisen stellen, aan mensen die komend vanuit andere landen in je land komen wonen?

----------


## maartenn100

> Hoi Therm,
> 
> Nee ik vind het zeker niet vreemd dat parentcompany impliceert dat Darwin de ET alleen maar heeft opgezet omdat hij atheist is. Dat is inherent aan elkaar.
> Ben je immers een gelovige christen of moslim, dan geloof je in een Schepper, die alles geschapen heeft.
> 
> Charles mag dan wel gedoopt zijn, maar dat zegt niets. Zijn moeder was namelijk christen. Zijn vader Robert was een atheist en freethinker. Zijn opa Erasmus was een agnost, en freethinker.
> 
> In 1826, op zeventienjarige leeftijd kwam Charles in aanraking met vele freethinkers in Edinburgh. Zijn mentor was een naturalist genaamd Robert Grant.
> 
> ...


Snowwhite, de paus is toch ook een gelovig christen, die gelooft in een Schepper? Maar hij vindt dat de evolutietheorie best samengaat met de idee van een schepper.

Want eigenlijk is het simpel. Als je echt objectief naar (volgens jou) Gods schepping wil kijken en het met liefde wil bekijken, kan je niet anders dan evolutie zien als n van die wetten van God, die in de natuur speelt.
Als je voor je Schepper verschijnt en God zou je vragen, Snowwhite, of je moeite deed om Zijn Schepping te bekijken en te doorgronden, zou je enkel moeten zeggen: ik geloofde in een verhaaltje, ipv dat ik de schepping zelf bestudeerde...

*Als God bestaat en de Creator is, zal hij de wetenschappers veel meer waarderen die met liefde en geduld, kritisch alles onderzoekend en bekijkend aan deze prachtige natuur, ipv dat Hij hen, die Zijn hele complexe natuur reduceren tot een makkelijk voor kinderen te begrijpen scheppingsverhaaltje zal waarderen.
Want daarmee doen de scheppingsverhaaltje-gelovenden zwaar onrecht aan de werkelijke complexiteit van Zijn Schepping. God heeft de natuur veel complexer bedacht met evolutionele wetten ipv het kinderverhaaltje of scheppingsverhaal waar men Zijn Grootse Natuur toe wil reduceren. 

Een minimalisering van de werkelijke natuur van God, een belediging van de ware aard van de kosmos en de schepping door het te reduceren tot een verhaaltje over Adam en Eva. Neen, de wereld is een complexere schepping. Veel mooier en knapper dan de verhaaltjes uit de boeken.
Denk daar es over na, Snowwhite, ipv te schieten op de boodschapper, de inhoud bestuderen van de Schepping!*

Heb je zelf ooit Darwin volledig bestudeerd, nagegaan? 
Of heb je dat bevooroordeeld selectief gedaan, enkel eropuitzijnd het mooie werk te kunnen ondergraven? Ik denk dat wie met slechte bedoelingen natuuronderzoekers als Darwin wil ondergraven, voor de Schepper zal verschijnen met schaamte, indien Hij dat wil. Want God, indien Hij daadwerkelijk de Schepper 'is', waardeert veeleer mensen, die met een naif oog, op een ethische manier naar waarheid zoekend, de natuurwetten (scheppingswetten) bestuderen, ipv een verhaaltje aannemen, dat in niks te vergelijken is met de complexiteit aan schepping waar we hier werkelijk mee te maken hebben. Want God, is bovenal een briljant wetenschapper, die wetenschappers kan waarderen, omdat zij Hem au srieux nemen. De theoloog doet enkel legitimering van de scheppingsmythen, maar niet aan het uitzoeken van de werkelijke natuur van God. (via biologie, geologie, fysica, wiskunde, enz...). Dat vraagt veel meer arbeid van het denken dan verhaaltjes afdreunen voor de zoveelste keer.


..

----------


## chirpy

Een zeer boeiende discussie over een volkomen onbewijsbaar gegeven. Geloof en wetenschap, geloof en waarheid zijn twee verschillende zaken. Hoe kan ik nu mijn gelijk halen wanneer ik het niet kan bewijzen? Hoe kan ik volhouden dat mijn manier van leven de enig juiste is? Dat mijn geloof de enige waarheid is?
Het bestaan van God is afhankelijk van ons mensen omdat wij een rede hebben. Dieren hebben geen geloof, geen God. Geloven is een zuiver persoonlijke zaak en erover praten eindigt meestal in oeverloos doordrammen om het gelijk te halen. Want ook al is het een persoonlijke act, we willen zo graag medestanders vinden om meer zekerheid te hebben. Het doet me vaak denken aan mensen die roken of op een andere manier verslaafd zijn. Wetende dat het niet goed is, zoeken zij in anderen die meeroken of spuiten een gedeelde verantwoordelijkheid. In je eentje in God geloven, heeft geen zin. Geloof is een sociale activiteit. Het vervelende is dan wel en dat zien we steeds meer optreden, dat we alleen ons eigen gelijk zien en van daaruit leven. We worden zelf onverdraagzaam. Ben je afkomstig uit een land waar iedereen een zelfde godsdienst aanhangt, geloven tevens een manier van leven is , dan wordt het bedenkelijk om die instelling mee te nemen naar andere landen. Helemaal vreemd vind ik het dat de hier geboren Islamieten die oude wetten ook hier trachten door te drukken. Het probleem van het handen schudden of de kleding is alom bekend. Geloven is geen starre bezigheid die alleen gebaseerd mag worden op een ooit geschreven boek met de aan de tijd en plaats gebonden culturele gebruiken. De lezing die erover gegeven zal worden, zal waarschijnlijk de uitkomst hebben dat de Koran onfeilbaar is, of er moet een voorganger zijn die goed geluisterd heeft naar de vraag die maarten100 heeft gesteld.

----------


## ronald

> Ik voel geen enkele behoefte, om christendom te verdedigen tegen islam.
> Een geloof dat de macht heeft gaat altijd en overal op dezelfde wijze daarmee om; andersdenkenden hun levensovertuiging opleggen.
> Hierbij wijs ik ook even op de islam, omdat je hier nog al eens leest over geen dwang in het geloof, en dat er nogal eens wordt gemeld dat zij ruimdenker waren terzake dan de christenen, waarbij dan altijd al Andalus wordt opgevoerd.
> 
> Overigens, is er niet een verschil tussen het overwinnen van een volk, hun land in pikken, en ze dan o.a. beschermingsgeld laten betalen (in hun eigen land!), en extra eisen stellen, aan mensen die komend vanuit andere landen in je land komen wonen?




Waarom plaatste je deze post dan? Moeten Moslims hier zich dan verantwoorden over wat elders of hier in de wereld gebeurt? Waarom worden zij dan wel verantwoordelijk geacht? Het is bij elke machtsvorm zo dat minderheden in het nauw komen te zitten. Of het nu in het Westen of elders is of niet, of er nu wordt geregeerd door een "religieuze" regering of een communistische. Bovendien plak je al te gemakkelijk het etiketje "geloof" op. We spraken toch inhoudelijk over geloof en niet een of andere politieke vorm daarvan? Ik voel me wel geroepen hier wat over te zeggen omdat ik mezelf als wereldburger beschouw en in die hoedanigheid iedereen op van alles kan aanspreken. Ook als is het Christendom jouw geloof niet, het Westen kononialiseerde niet alleen vanuit een of andere religieuze gedachte. Het is een deel van de wereld geschiedenis zoals het ook een deel is van het Westerse, Europese of Nederlandse verleden. Je maakt deel uit van een gezamelijk verleden en je kunt je er niet opeens los van koppelen wanneer je grote lijnen gaat weergeven.
Aan de andere kant mag je best de goede kanten als Andalus noemen. 
De geschiedenis herhaalt zich onnoemelijk vaak. Het oude Israel is door Rome binnen gevallen, geknecht, vernietigd en voor een deel in slavernij weggevoerd. In hoeveel landen gebeurde dat nog meer?

----------


## Thermopylae

> Hoi Therm,
> 
> Nee ik vind het zeker niet vreemd dat parentcompany impliceert dat Darwin de ET alleen maar heeft opgezet omdat hij atheist is. Dat is inherent aan elkaar.
> Ben je immers een gelovige christen of moslim, dan geloof je in een Schepper, die alles geschapen heeft.
> 
> Charles mag dan wel gedoopt zijn, maar dat zegt niets. Zijn moeder was namelijk christen. Zijn vader Robert was een atheist en freethinker. Zijn opa Erasmus was een agnost, en freethinker.
> 
> In 1826, op zeventienjarige leeftijd kwam Charles in aanraking met vele freethinkers in Edinburgh. Zijn mentor was een naturalist genaamd Robert Grant.
> 
> ...



Goede middag Sneeuwwitje,

Ik vind het bijzonder vreemd, maar bovendien schandalig! Het is namelijk pure propaganda naar de gelovigen toe, de ET is volstrekt niet waar, maar slechts verzonnen, om ons geloof onderuit te halen. Er is maar n criterium waarop het werk van een wetenschapper dient te worden beoordeeld, en dat zijn de wetenschappelijke merites. Is hetgeen de wetenschapper stelt, (wetenschappelijk) juist of niet.
De persoonlijke achtergronden van de wetenschapper zijn volkomen irrelevant!
Dat die parentcompany stelt, Darwin was een athest, en DAAROM heeft hij de ET bedacht, is derhalve totaal idioot.
Overigens was er naast Darwin en de Fransman Lamarck nog een Brit die op basis van door hem ontdekte wetmatigheden in de natuur, met het idee bezig was, waar later de ET is voortgekomen!

Ook dat automatisme, als je athest bent, dan "geloof" je in de ET en als je gelovig bent dan geloof je in God, is natuurlijk heel vreemd.
Het gaat hier over twee verschillende zaken; Godsdienst en wetenschap.
Geloof je in God, dan ga je uit van de aanname dat God bestaat en alles heeft geschapen. Aanname, omdat er nimmer enig wetenschappelijk bewijs is geleverd dat God al dan niet bestaat. Bij de ET gaat het om wetenschap, dus als je meent, dat de bewijzen voor ET juist en voldoende zijn, dan hecht je waarde aan de ET en anders niet. Maar het is beslist niet juist, dat alle athesten de ET steunen, of dat alle gelovigen de ET afwijzen. Er is juist een tendens te zien, dat meer christenen, menen dat er dermate veel bewijs is voor de ET, dat zij daar niet meer om heen kunnen. Wat zij daarbij doen, is de ET inbouwen in hun geloofsovertuiging. Zij menen, dat God in het begin de primitieve organismes en de omstandigheden waaronder zij leefden hebben geschapen, van waaruit de evolutie heeft plaatsgevonden.

Wat jij nu stelt, is dat een gelovige de ET moet afwijzen, hoeveel bewijzen daarvoor ook zijn, heel eenvoudig, omdat de leer niet overeenstemt met hetgeen in de koran/bijbel staat.
Je ziet dit ook bij Ronald. De gevonden fossielen tonen aan, dat de nog geen 6000 jaar dat de aarde zou bestaan, volgens Genesis, niet juist kan zijn. Fossilisatie vergt vele miljoenen jaren. De gevonden fossielen kan hij niet ontkennen, dus oppert hij, dat het heel goed mogelijk moet worden geacht, dat God die fossielen zo geschapen heeft! 
God heeft derhalve gefossiliseerde resten van dieren en planten geschapen?!
Met welk doel? Maar dan krijg je natuurlijk steevast het antwoord, Gods wegen zijn ondoorgrondelijk voor de mens, en dan ben je er ook weer van af!

Zo vind ik het ook jammer, dat je het niet kon laten, die piltdownmanfraude te noemen. Het betrof hier een vent die zo gefrustreerd was, dat hij nooit iets van belang had opgegraven, dat hij zijn "vondst" zelf maar "creerde". Maar jij weet natuurlijk ook heel goed, dat het incident met een vent die uit menselijke zwakheid de boel heeft beduveld, natuurlijk totaal niet representatief is voor het werk van de paleontologen en evolutiebiologen, en geen enkele invloed heeft op de ET, m.b.t. de opgestelde ketting van mensachtigen tot "ons" aan toe.
Durf je er werkelijk je hand voor in het vuur te steken, dat in het verleden, mensen gedreven door grote geloofsijver niet zaken wat hebben verdraaid, in het belang van het geloof?

Inderdaad is een discussie creationisme - ET niet zo zinvol. De gelovige ontkent eenvoudig weg alle wetenschappelijke bewijzen die botsen met het heilige boek. Redenering; alles dat niet overeenkomt met ons heilig boek kan niet waar zijn.

Heb je er overigens wel eens over nagedacht, waarom die vermaledijde athesten weigeren zich tot God te bekeren?
De mens heeft immers n hele grote wens, en dat is dat het na de dood niet over en uit is. Nu bieden geloven dat niet alleen aan, maar ook nog eens, dat het leven in het hiernamaals oneindig veel fijner is dan hier op aarde, terwijl met ook nog eens met de overleden dierbaren worden herenigd!
Waarom denk je, dat de athesten die gouden mogelijkheid afwijzen?

Groet,

Therm

----------


## Thermopylae

> Waarom plaatste je deze post dan? Moeten Moslims hier zich dan verantwoorden over wat elders of hier in de wereld gebeurt? Waarom worden zij dan wel verantwoordelijk geacht? Het is bij elke machtsvorm zo dat minderheden in het nauw komen te zitten. Of het nu in het Westen of elders is of niet, of er nu wordt geregeerd door een "religieuze" regering of een communistische. Bovendien plak je al te gemakkelijk het etiketje "geloof" op. We spraken toch inhoudelijk over geloof en niet een of andere politieke vorm daarvan? Ik voel me wel geroepen hier wat over te zeggen omdat ik mezelf als wereldburger beschouw en in die hoedanigheid iedereen op van alles kan aanspreken. Ook als is het Christendom jouw geloof niet, het Westen kononialiseerde niet alleen vanuit een of andere religieuze gedachte. Het is een deel van de wereld geschiedenis zoals het ook een deel is van het Westerse, Europese of Nederlandse verleden. Je maakt deel uit van een gezamelijk verleden en je kunt je er niet opeens los van koppelen wanneer je grote lijnen gaat weergeven.
> Aan de andere kant mag je best de goede kanten als Andalus noemen. 
> De geschiedenis herhaalt zich onnoemelijk vaak. Het oude Israel is door Rome binnen gevallen, geknecht, vernietigd en voor een deel in slavernij weggevoerd. In hoeveel landen gebeurde dat nog meer?



Dat schreef ik dus al in mijn vorige reactie. Ik lees hier nogal eens, dat de islam zo tolerant is, en geen dwang kent. Ook wordt de lof van al Andalus beschreven, zodat we bijna zouden vergeten, dat de moslims Spanje hadden aangevallen en bezet hielden.
Waar schrijf ik overigens, dat de moslims zich hier voor dit soort zaken moeten verantwoorden? Waar stel ik ze hier persoonlijk verantwoordelijk voor?

Omdat jij jezelf het etiket wereldburger hebt opgeplakt, mag jij over alles en iedereen een mening ventileren, maar ik bijvoorbeeld niet?

Je schrijft: "Bovendien plak je al te gemakkelijk het etiketje "geloof" op."

In de overwonnen gebieden gaven de moslims de overwonnenen - niet mensen van het boek - de keuze zich te bekeren tot de islam, of de dood.
De veroveringstochten vonden plaats in de naam van het verbreiden van het geloof in Allah. In de islam is dagelijks leven en geloof volstrekt met elkaar verbonden, geen scheiding van moskee en staat. Maar ik plak hier al te gemakkelijke het etiketje geloof op?!

Dat alle grote rijken op dezelfde wijze tot stand zijn gekomen is mij uiteraard bekend. Heel simpel op basis van geweld andermans land inpikken. Dat hebben de moslims gedaan, en dat hebben de christenen gedaan. Daarom is het ook zo'n lachertje als er moslims zijn die nog steeds beschuldigend over de kruisvaarders spreken, en daarbij zwijgen over de 4 eeuwen daarvoor waar de moslims als een storm over de wereld gingen en enorm veel gebieden met geweld inpikten.

----------


## maartenn100

Therm, verlies er je tijd niet aan, ze houden wijsheid voor dwaasheid en negeren het. Omdat ze verblindt zijn door dogma's.

----------


## huxley

> Hoi Therm,
> 
> Nee ik vind het zeker niet vreemd dat parentcompany impliceert dat Darwin de ET alleen maar heeft opgezet omdat hij atheist is. Dat is inherent aan elkaar.
> Ben je immers een gelovige christen of moslim, dan geloof je in een Schepper, die alles geschapen heeft.


Hiermee verklaar je niet waarom er gelovige wetenschappers zijn die de ET aanhangen.

----------


## Spitsboef

Ik ken God door God en als er geen God was dan kende ik God niet.









Spitsboef,

----------


## ronald

> Wat jij nu stelt, is dat een gelovige de ET moet afwijzen, hoeveel bewijzen daarvoor ook zijn, heel eenvoudig, omdat de leer niet overeenstemt met hetgeen in de koran/bijbel staat.
> Je ziet dit ook bij Ronald. De gevonden fossielen tonen aan, dat de nog geen 6000 jaar dat de aarde zou bestaan, volgens Genesis, niet juist kan zijn. Fossilisatie vergt vele miljoenen jaren. De gevonden fossielen kan hij niet ontkennen, dus oppert hij, dat het heel goed mogelijk moet worden geacht, dat God die fossielen zo geschapen heeft! 
> God heeft derhalve gefossiliseerde resten van dieren en planten geschapen?!
> Met welk doel? Maar dan krijg je natuurlijk steevast het antwoord, Gods wegen zijn ondoorgrondelijk voor de mens, en dan ben je er ook weer van af!
> 
> 
> Durf je er werkelijk je hand voor in het vuur te steken, dat in het verleden, mensen gedreven door grote geloofsijver niet zaken wat hebben verdraaid, in het belang van het geloof?
> 
> Inderdaad is een discussie creationisme - ET niet zo zinvol. De gelovige ontkent eenvoudig weg alle wetenschappelijke bewijzen die botsen met het heilige boek. Redenering; alles dat niet overeenkomt met ons heilig boek kan niet waar zijn.





David Raup een evolutionist en gerespecteerde paleontoloog schrijft: Een groot aantal goed opgeleide wetenschappers in gebieden buiten biologie en paleontologie hebben jammergenoeg het idee gekregen dat het fossielenbestand veel meer Darwinistisch is dan het in werkelijkheid is. Dit komt waarschijnlijk door de oversimplicatie in secundaire uitgaven als tekstboeken met een lager niveau, semi-populaire artikelen, enzovoorts. Daarnaast is er waarschijnlijk wat wishful thinking' mee gemoeid. In de jaren na Darwin hoopten zijn advocaten de voorspelde vooruitgaande ontwikkelingen te vinden. Kort gezegd, deze zijn niet gevonden  maar het optimisme is moeilijk tegen te gaan, waardoor pure fantasie de tekstboeken is binnengeslopen.


Darwin zelf schreef: het aantal overgangsmodellen dat ooit bestaan heeft, moet werkelijk enorm zijn.' 


Wetenschappers hebben al een groot deel van de aardlagen op aarde weten uit te kammen. Wat hier uit voortgekomen is, liegt er niet om. De wetenschapper T. Neville George zegt in Fossils in Evolutionairy Perspective het volgende:
De hoeveelheid fossielen is bijna onhandelbaar groot geworden. En toch blijven de gegevens uit de fossielen hoofdzakelijk bestaan uit hiaten.
En: De hiaten zijn reeel en gelijk aan de hiaten die we in de hedendaagse wereld vinden.

Dr. Henry M. Morris beaamde dit in The Scientific Case Against Evolution :
Vroeger claimden ze [= evolutionisten] dat de werkelijke bewijzen voor evolutie in het fossielenbestand te vinden waren, maar het is een feit dat er tussen de miljarden fossielen die tegenwoordig bekend zijn niet n duidelijke overgangsvorm zit met overgangsstructuren van het evolutieproces.

Behalve dat er enkel en alleen hiaten in de aardlagen te vinden zijn, ontbreekt ook ieder spoor van evolutionaire ontwikkeling.

Evolutionist Walter E. Lammerts zei over het ontbreken van evolutionaire ontwikkeling in aardlagen:
Het eigenlijke percentage van gebieden die deze progressieve orde van simpel tot complex tonen is verassend klein. Inderdaad worden formaties met zeer complexe levensvormen vaak direct boven de granieten basis gevonden. Verder heb ik in mijn eigen archieven meer dan 500 gevallen die getuigen van een omgekeerde orde, oftewel met simpele levensvormen bovenop de complexere types.

Harvard-paleontoloog Stephen Jay Gould (zelf een evolutionist) legt dit uit:

De geschiedenis van de meeste fossielsoorten behelst twee kenmerken die met name indruisen tegen een geleidelijke ontwikkeling:

1) Statis. De meeste soorten vertonen geen doelgerichte verandering gedurende hun verblijf op aarde. Ze verschijnen in het fossielenbestand in dezelfde gedaante als waarmee ze verdwijnen. Morfologische veranderingen zijn meestal beperkt en doelloos.

2) Plotselinge verschijning. In geen enkel gebied komen soorten ooit geleidelijk te voorschijn middels gestage transformatie van de voorouders, maar ze verschijnen altijd plotseling en 'volledig gevormd'."

Fossielen kunnen zijn bewaard gebleven wanneer het dier onder enorme druk wordt geconserveerd. Ook wanneer er sediment een rol speelt. De argumentatie van de ontdekking van de fossielen is zeker geen afdoende bewijs van de oudheid van de aarde om de volgende reden:
a. Gelet op de onbekende condities die bestonden in de "prehistorische" tijd, condities van atmosferische druk, temperatuur, radioactiviteit, onbekende kathalysatoren enz. enz. zoals eerder genoemd, condities die reacties en veranderingen tot gevolg konden hebben van een totale andere natuur en tempo van die die bekend zijn van nu dagelijkse processen in de natuur, kan men niet de mogelijkheid buitensluiten dat dinosaurussen 5768 jaar geleden bestonden, en gefossileerd werden onder enorme natuurlijke kathalysatorische krachten in de duur van maar een paar jaar dan in plaats van miljoenen jaren. Sinds we geen begrijpbare maten of criteria van berekening onder zulke onbekende condities hebben.
b. Zelfs aannemend dat de periode van tijd welke de Tora geeft aan de leeftijd van de wereld is zeker te kort voor fossilisatie (hoewel ik niet zie hoe iemand zo onvoorwaardelijk kan zijn) kunnen we nog met gemak de mogelijkheid accepteren dat Gd fossielen zo heeft gecreerd, beenderen van skeletten (om redenen aan Hem bekend) net zoals Hij bestaande levende organismen, een complete mens en producten als olie, kool (met een te meten ouderdom) of diamanten zonder evolutionair proces.

Al vanaf het begin heb ik medegedeeld dat een vereniging van Tora en ET niet mogelijk is omdat het twee verschillende disciplines zijn. Nu doe je wel een beetje voorkomen alsof alleen creationisten tegen een ET zijn. Dat is geenszins het geval.

Mensen hebben de Leer vaak naar hun hand gezet. Ook Joden. Wanneer je de teksten bekijkt dan blijkt het zo te zijn dat ze een eeuwige waarde hebben en "vrije interpreteerders" en "naar de handzetters" en zij die water bij de wijn doen, zichzelf wel zijn tegen gekomen of nog tegen zullen komen. Dat is p verlerlei vlakken zo. Zoals ik ook al meldde dat zelfs het vaststellen van de zilverprijs geboden door Gd een sterke economie geeft in tegenstelling tot bv de Romijnen die daar mee gingen sjoemelen en dat de val van hun rijk tot gevolg had. Ik zeg niet dat de Tora in allles voorziet omdat de mens hersenen heeft gekregen en bv zelf naar "medicijnen" moet gaan zoeken.

----------


## ronald

> Therm, verlies er je tijd niet aan, ze houden wijsheid voor dwaasheid en negeren het. Omdat ze verblindt zijn door dogma's.



Btw... je zou me nog een paar van die dogma's geven..... Over welke heb je het?

----------


## ronald

> Dat schreef ik dus al in mijn vorige reactie. Ik lees hier nogal eens, dat de islam zo tolerant is, en geen dwang kent. Ook wordt de lof van al Andalus beschreven, zodat we bijna zouden vergeten, dat de moslims Spanje hadden aangevallen en bezet hielden.
> Waar schrijf ik overigens, dat de moslims zich hier voor dit soort zaken moeten verantwoorden? Waar stel ik ze hier persoonlijk verantwoordelijk voor?
> 
> Omdat jij jezelf het etiket wereldburger hebt opgeplakt, mag jij over alles en iedereen een mening ventileren, maar ik bijvoorbeeld niet?
> 
> Je schrijft: "Bovendien plak je al te gemakkelijk het etiketje "geloof" op."
> 
> In de overwonnen gebieden gaven de moslims de overwonnenen - niet mensen van het boek - de keuze zich te bekeren tot de islam, of de dood.
> De veroveringstochten vonden plaats in de naam van het verbreiden van het geloof in Allah. In de islam is dagelijks leven en geloof volstrekt met elkaar verbonden, geen scheiding van moskee en staat. Maar ik plak hier al te gemakkelijke het etiketje geloof op?!
> ...





Als jij hier meldt dat Moslims intolerant zouden zijn, neem ik aan dat je dat hier gericht doet naar de aanwezige Moslims.
In de loop van de geschiedenis hebben vele volksverhuizingen plaats gevonden en is Spanje op "de grens"van twee beschavingen natuurlijk een wel eens door de n dan wel door de ander bezet land. Dat was niet uniek in die tijd.

Jij mag zeker hier van alles ventileren alleen zette ik een aantekening bij omdat juist vanuit onze positie als Joden als minderheid in beide samenlevingen hetzelfde hebben meegemaakt, zij het wel in Europa in overtreffende trap en die meldde je juist niet.

Het etiketje van "geloof" zou ik niet willen plakken op zij die geloof misbruiken of het als politieke wapen mee in de strijd nemen. Zelfs de Inquisitie met hun gedwongen bekeringen zie ik als politiek-gelovige wapen gebruikt door zij die het geloof misbruikten. Plak jij het etiketje "geloof" op zij die de Islam verspreidden dan mag je dat ook doen. Ik zeg alleen dat je onderschijd moet blijven maken tussen politiek-geloof en integer geloof. Zonder dat je het weet polariseer je algemene groepen. Je kunt vanuit een individueel integere gelovige dan ook wel verwachten dat hij zulke taak als anti-religieus ziet en zijn vrijheid in zijn geloof ziet aangetast. Een vroegere strijd die politieke gelovigen streden moet nu niet actueel meer zijn tenzij strijd nog steed politiek-gelovig wordt gevoerd. In zoverre ben ik het met je eens dat verwijten naar Kruistochten een slap excuus is.

----------


## maartenn100

> Btw... je zou me nog een paar van die dogma's geven..... Over welke heb je het?


Dogma's = onveranderlijke kijk op de werkelijkheid, ookal kan de huidige wetenschap er nog geen afdoende antwoorden op geven. 

bvb. het scheppingsgedicht (volgens mij eerder een bezinging en gedicht dan 'waar' volgen wetenschappelijke maatstaven).

De aanname dat Godsomschrijvingen in de bijbel en meer specifiek het OT te nemen of te laten zijn, en niet gezien worden als pogingen van mensen om God te beschrijven. (filosofische vragen van het waarom-waartoe).

Dogma = "het is zo", terwijl er geen fundamenten zijn waarop men kan stellen dat andere visies niet eveneens betere antwoorden kunnen geven.

Men gelooft het omdat het er zo staat, en niet omdat men het de meest plausibele verklaring vindt, na redelijk redeneren. *Men vat het op als heilig omdat het binnen zo'n geheelpakket als concept (aura van heiligheid en onomstotelijkheid) wordt overleverd.*

----------


## Thermopylae

> Als jij hier meldt dat Moslims intolerant zouden zijn, neem ik aan dat je dat hier gericht doet naar de aanwezige Moslims.
> In de loop van de geschiedenis hebben vele volksverhuizingen plaats gevonden en is Spanje op "de grens"van twee beschavingen natuurlijk een wel eens door de n dan wel door de ander bezet land. Dat was niet uniek in die tijd.
> 
> Jij mag zeker hier van alles ventileren alleen zette ik een aantekening bij omdat juist vanuit onze positie als Joden als minderheid in beide samenlevingen hetzelfde hebben meegemaakt, zij het wel in Europa in overtreffende trap en die meldde je juist niet.
> 
> Het etiketje van "geloof" zou ik niet willen plakken op zij die geloof misbruiken of het als politieke wapen mee in de strijd nemen. Zelfs de Inquisitie met hun gedwongen bekeringen zie ik als politiek-gelovige wapen gebruikt door zij die het geloof misbruikten. Plak jij het etiketje "geloof" op zij die de Islam verspreidden dan mag je dat ook doen. Ik zeg alleen dat je onderschijd moet blijven maken tussen politiek-geloof en integer geloof. Zonder dat je het weet polariseer je algemene groepen. Je kunt vanuit een individueel integere gelovige dan ook wel verwachten dat hij zulke taak als anti-religieus ziet en zijn vrijheid in zijn geloof ziet aangetast. Een vroegere strijd die politieke gelovigen streden moet nu niet actueel meer zijn tenzij strijd nog steed politiek-gelovig wordt gevoerd. In zoverre ben ik het met je eens dat verwijten naar Kruistochten een slap excuus is.


Ik gaf een reactie op de opmerking, dat islam geen dwang kent. Ik schreef niet, dat alle moslims intolerant zijn.
Wat betreft het scheiden van daden uit naam van de islam en individuele gelovigen, het gaat om hetgeen anders denkenden, uit naam van een geloof krijgen te verduren. Kijk naar die man in Iran die werd veroordeeld tot 40 stokslagen, omdat er in zijn auto een bijbel was aangetroffen! Kijk naar die moslims in Egypte, die zich voor de rechter moeten verantwoorden, omdat zij zich tot het christendom hebben bekeerd.

----------


## ronald

> Ik gaf een reactie op de opmerking, dat islam geen dwang kent. Ik schreef niet, dat alle moslims intolerant zijn.
> Wat betreft het scheiden van daden uit naam van de islam en individuele gelovigen, het gaat om hetgeen anders denkenden, uit naam van een geloof krijgen te verduren. Kijk naar die man in Iran die werd veroordeeld tot 40 stokslagen, omdat er in zijn auto een bijbel was aangetroffen! Kijk naar die moslims in Egypte, die zich voor de rechter moeten verantwoorden, omdat zij zich tot het christendom hebben bekeerd.


Snowwhite heeft aangegeven dat intern de Islam dwang kent. Ook het Jodendom kent interne dwang in zoverre dat de mens altijd met een vrije wil verantwoordelijk blijft. Hij beslist uiteindelijk 'Ja" of "nee". Over deze dwang hebben we het. Ik denk niet dat je heden ten dage kunt spreken dat de Islam onder dwang wordt opgelegd. Uiteraard zullen individuen dat proberen uit te voeren maar die acht ik geen zeloten doch fanatici. De Christelijke jongen die hier verblijft als asielzoeker uit Pakistan is bedreigd in zijn land en was ook wel eens aangespoord Moslim te worden. Is dit nu de Islam die zij vertegenwoordigen of gewoon intolerante "gelovigen"? De Iraanse rechtbank die de man veroordeelde, deed dat omdat hij Moslim was en binnen die wetgeving hoort zoiets niet. Ik ben ook wel van mening dat dat een intollerante actie is, maar dan n van binnen uit. Maar ook in Iran is politiek en religie m.i. op een verkeerde manier verweven. Machtsmisbruik is dan niet vreemd. De rechtbank in Egypte deed ook niet anders. Ze laten heel veel onrecht zitten en dit wordt "aangepakt"? De corrupte politieagenten niet terwijl corruptie ook niet mag? Zou ik als Jood daar gaan wonen? Vanuit het Westen gezien lijkt het intolerant maar het zijn toch maatregelen die onderlijng zijn bepaald. We kunnen hier wel roepen over intollerantie en misschien is het wel zo, maar mijn Pakistaanse vriend wordt door de Nederlandse regering naar Pakistan teruggestuurd omdat zij van zichzelf meent dat ze tolerant is. Zelfs mbt een Pakistan van heden ten dage.

----------


## Charlus

> David<...>


Als de ET ook maar enigszins discutabel zou blijken indien geplaatst op de pijnbank van wetenschappelijk verificatie, dan zouden (evolutie-)biologen, geologen en geofysici de eersten zijn om 'm zonder omhaal uit het raam te flikkeren. Wat denk jij eigenlijk? Dat de ET voor die mensen een soortement redeloos geloof is zoals jij gelooft in de Waarheid van de scheppingsleer? Dat ze zich tegen beter weten in in hun vakgebied (mede) baseren op een ondeugdelijke theorie omdat..., ja waarom eigenlijk?
Pure kwatsj dat jij kritisch zou staan tegenover de ET vanuit een puur wetenschappelijke benadering en niet vanuit door je geloof ingegeven ressentiment. De conclusie van het tegendeel zou namelijk luiden, dat nagenoeg alle even hierboven genoemde wetenschappers inferieur zijn aan de briljante Ronald omdat ze je keiharde pijnpunten van de ET over het hoofd hebben gezien. Conclusie: jij kraamt onzin uit. Of wilde je in volle ernst beweren, psycholoogje, dat jij deze mensen en Darwin zelf overtreft op hun eigen vakgebieden en wetenschapsbeoefening iha.?
Je probeert me toch niet te vertellen dat je de logische keten die tot mijn conclusie leidt, niet vat? Je hebt nochthans met je vertoon van dilettantisme in dit topic extra ondersteuning verleend aan die conclusie.

Deze hebben we ook nog:



> Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door Charlus
> 
> 
> De bacterien die resistent zijn geworden, hebben zich zojuist ontwikkeld. Geen aparte onderwerpen dus. Eventuele dommigheden zijn logische consequenties van je eigen wetenschappelijke visie.
> Uitsluiting van biologische evolutie impliceert uitsluiting van stabiele mutaties van soorten, veroorzaakt door omgevingsvariabelen. Volgens jou kunnen bacterien helemaal geen resistentie ontwikkelen, volgens die laboratoriummedewerkers in ziekenhuizen (gelukkig) wel.
> 
> 
> Dat je dit nu weer schrijft is alleen maar het resultaat dat je niet goed gelezen hebt. Eerste jaars studenten fysiologie leren datgene wat ik stelde al en jij wil het weer gaan extrapoleren om het weer algemene ET oersoep van te maken? Natuurlijk is het volgens jouw visie n en dezelfde onderwerp. 
> Het enige eventueel overeenkomstige is, dat men uit gaat van de overleving van de sterkste. Maar dat principe was al bij de Grieken bekend.


Jij schreef dat er sprake zou zijn van twee te onderscheiden zaken, te weten biologische evolutie in het verleden waaronder dan ook het door de ET gestelde valt en ontwikkeling in het heden. Het voorbeeld van de bacterien heeft echter betrekking op beide want de mutatie blijkt stabiel. Ik verwijs nergens naar eoa. oersoep maar stel alleen dat biologische evolutie zich tot op de dag van vandaag voordoet.
Eens te meer blijkt je volslagen dilettantisme op het gebied van de ET. Het gaat bij de ET niet om overleving van de sterkste maar om overleving van de soort die zich het beste aanpast. De bacterie die resistent is geworden, beschikt niet over meer spierballen dan de bacterie die de strijd verliest.
Uitsluiting van biologische evolutie impliceert uitsluiting van stabiele mutaties van soorten, veroorzaakt door omgevingsvariabelen. Volgens jou kunnen bacterien helemaal geen resistentie ontwikkelen, volgens laboratoriummedewerkers in ziekenhuizen (gelukkig) wel.

----------


## Thermopylae

> Snowwhite heeft aangegeven dat intern de Islam dwang kent. Ook het Jodendom kent interne dwang in zoverre dat de mens altijd met een vrije wil verantwoordelijk blijft. Hij beslist uiteindelijk 'Ja" of "nee". Over deze dwang hebben we het. Ik denk niet dat je heden ten dage kunt spreken dat de Islam onder dwang wordt opgelegd. Uiteraard zullen individuen dat proberen uit te voeren maar die acht ik geen zeloten doch fanatici. De Christelijke jongen die hier verblijft als asielzoeker uit Pakistan is bedreigd in zijn land en was ook wel eens aangespoord Moslim te worden. Is dit nu de Islam die zij vertegenwoordigen of gewoon intolerante "gelovigen"? De Iraanse rechtbank die de man veroordeelde, deed dat omdat hij Moslim was en binnen die wetgeving hoort zoiets niet. Ik ben ook wel van mening dat dat een intollerante actie is, maar dan n van binnen uit. Maar ook in Iran is politiek en religie m.i. op een verkeerde manier verweven. Machtsmisbruik is dan niet vreemd. De rechtbank in Egypte deed ook niet anders. Ze laten heel veel onrecht zitten en dit wordt "aangepakt"? De corrupte politieagenten niet terwijl corruptie ook niet mag? Zou ik als Jood daar gaan wonen? Vanuit het Westen gezien lijkt het intolerant maar het zijn toch maatregelen die onderlijng zijn bepaald. We kunnen hier wel roepen over intollerantie en misschien is het wel zo, maar mijn Pakistaanse vriend wordt door de Nederlandse regering naar Pakistan teruggestuurd omdat zij van zichzelf meent dat ze tolerant is. Zelfs mbt een Pakistan van heden ten dage.



"...maar mijn Pakistaanse vriend wordt door de Nederlandse regering naar Pakistan teruggestuurd omdat zij van zichzelf meent dat ze tolerant is." 

Dat begrijp ik niet. Omdat de regering vindt dat zij tolerant is stuurt ze een Pakistaan terug naar zijn land? Dat is de reden? Wat heeft dat met dwang in/van een godsdienst te maken?

----------


## ronald

> "...maar mijn Pakistaanse vriend wordt door de Nederlandse regering naar Pakistan teruggestuurd omdat zij van zichzelf meent dat ze tolerant is." 
> 
> Dat begrijp ik niet. Omdat de regering vindt dat zij tolerant is stuurt ze een Pakistaan terug naar zijn land? Dat is de reden? Wat heeft dat met dwang in/van een godsdienst te maken?





Ik neem aan dat je Nederland een tollerant land vindt? De IND kijkt puur naar de zogenaamde prettige berichten van de ambassade in Islamabad.: Christenen worden er niet vervolgd, een fatwa aan je broek? Moet je gewoon naar de politie gaan. PTTS? In Pakistan hebben ze ook klinieken en pillen. "Foutjes" in de verhoren? Moet kunnen. Het belangrijkste document niet vertelen in het Nederlands? Ach...vergeten kunnen we allemaal... Het heerlijke tollerante Nederland vindt (ook nu) dat je met een fatwa aan je broek, een stoornis in je hoofd en lijf best wel terug kan naar Pakistan. Nederland vindt namelijk dat daar geen dwang op anders Gdsdienstigen wordt gelegd. Een uitzondering kan volgens haar ook niet de regel bevestigen. Wat ik wil zeggen is dat de regering daar met "geloof" en "gelovigen" speelt. Een aantal "religieuzen" er een jungle van hebben gemaakt en dat Nederland daar mooi mee in zee gaat.

----------


## maartenn100

Ronald, met betrekking tot het onderwerp van deze topic, raad ik je aan eens een artikel te lezen van een in Belgi bekend filosoof over het geloof in de Christelijke God. Hij bekijkt het geloof vanuit een rationele invalshoek.

http://forum.vrijdenker.be/viewtopic.php?t=14

----------


## Charlus

> Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door Charlus
> 
> 
> Dit blijf jij met droge ogen beweren?
> Geen dwang in religie vwb. de Islam betekent dat iemand niet gedwongen kan worden wat dan ook te geloven. Een open deur van jewelste. Er blijkt in het geheel niet uit hoe de omgang met andersdenkenden is. Koran en ahadith laten echter wat dat betreft weinig aan de verbeelding over. Ware monumenten van onverdraagzaamheid. Ben je bekend met het begrip 'dhimmie'? En dan gaat het dhimmieschap alleen nog maar over de mensen van het boek.
> Ongelovigen kunnen helemaal hun borst nat maken. Zij zijn namelijk in de optiek van gelovigen per definitie platte materialisten zonder idealen aan wie alles verwerpelijk is en met wie verder geen rekening gehouden hoeft te worden. Je zinnetje over materialisme als standaardattribuut van de ongelovige sprak al boekdelen:
> 
> Fascisme kent vele gezichten. Dat ddain van gelovigen is mij verder op zich worst, maar hen moet wel doorlopend duidelijk gemaakt worden dat uit het hebben van een geloof geen maatschappelijke priviliges volgen.
> 
> ...


Werkelijk... Me dunkt dat Thermopylae al voldoende materiaal heeft gegeven over de voorgeschreven omgang met andersdenkenden/afvalligen + praktijkvoorbeelden. Over het dhimmieschap is ook genoeg bekend. Snowwhite haar perceptie van "godsdienstvrijheid" doet de rest.
Met dat "er is geen dwang in religie" wordt veelvuldig geschermd onder een veronderstelde implicatie van verdraagzaamheid van de Islam, maar het zinnetje betekent niets.

----------


## Thermopylae

> Ik neem aan dat je Nederland een tollerant land vindt? De IND kijkt puur naar de zogenaamde prettige berichten van de ambassade in Islamabad.: Christenen worden er niet vervolgd, een fatwa aan je broek? Moet je gewoon naar de politie gaan. PTTS? In Pakistan hebben ze ook klinieken en pillen. "Foutjes" in de verhoren? Moet kunnen. Het belangrijkste document niet vertelen in het Nederlands? Ach...vergeten kunnen we allemaal... Het heerlijke tollerante Nederland vindt (ook nu) dat je met een fatwa aan je broek, een stoornis in je hoofd en lijf best wel terug kan naar Pakistan. Nederland vindt namelijk dat daar geen dwang op anders Gdsdienstigen wordt gelegd. Een uitzondering kan volgens haar ook niet de regel bevestigen. Wat ik wil zeggen is dat de regering daar met "geloof" en "gelovigen" speelt. Een aantal "religieuzen" er een jungle van hebben gemaakt en dat Nederland daar mooi mee in zee gaat.


Ik kan daar geen zinnig woord over zeggen. Ik ben geen Pakistankenner, en ik heb geen inzicht in het onderhavige dossier.

----------


## Thermopylae

> David Raup een evolutionist en gerespecteerde paleontoloog schrijft: “Een groot aantal goed opgeleide wetenschappers in gebieden buiten biologie en paleontologie hebben jammergenoeg het idee gekregen dat het fossielenbestand veel meer Darwinistisch is dan het in werkelijkheid is. Dit komt waarschijnlijk door de oversimplicatie in secundaire uitgaven als tekstboeken met een lager niveau, semi-populaire artikelen, enzovoorts. Daarnaast is er waarschijnlijk wat ‘wishful thinking' mee gemoeid. In de jaren na Darwin hoopten zijn advocaten de voorspelde vooruitgaande ontwikkelingen te vinden. Kort gezegd, deze zijn niet gevonden – maar het optimisme is moeilijk tegen te gaan, waardoor pure fantasie de tekstboeken is binnengeslopen.”
> 
> 
> Darwin zelf schreef: ‘…het aantal overgangsmodellen dat ooit bestaan heeft, moet werkelijk enorm zijn.' 
> 
> 
> Wetenschappers hebben al een groot deel van de aardlagen op aarde weten uit te kammen. Wat hier uit voortgekomen is, liegt er niet om. De wetenschapper T. Neville George zegt in Fossils in Evolutionairy Perspective het volgende:
> “De hoeveelheid fossielen is bijna onhandelbaar groot geworden. En toch blijven de gegevens uit de fossielen hoofdzakelijk bestaan uit hiaten.”
> En: “De hiaten zijn reeel en gelijk aan de hiaten die we in de hedendaagse wereld vinden.”
> ...


Noem een beroemde algemeen aanvaarde wetenschappelijke theorie, en er zijn toch altijd wetenschappers te vinden, die er tegenstander van zijn.

Je schrijft:

"Harvard-paleontoloog Stephen Jay Gould (zelf een evolutionist) legt dit uit:

De geschiedenis van de meeste fossielsoorten behelst twee kenmerken die met name indruisen tegen een geleidelijke ontwikkeling:"

Als de man niet gelooft in geleidelijke ontwikkeling (evolutie) waarom is hij dan evolutionist?

Overigens is de oorzaak van de val van het Romeinse Rijk pluriform.
De grote volksverhuizingen die op gang kwamen, en een constante druk gaven op de grenzen van het R.R. De anarchie die in het leger ontstond, waardoor de ene na de andere keizer door legioenen werden uitgeroepen, waardoor mensen op de troon kwamen, die van toeten noch blazen wisten.
De steeds meer toenemende decadentie van de toplaag van de Romeinse bevolking, waardoor er geen sterke leiders meer werden voortgebracht.
We weten uit de geschiedenis, dat elk groot rijk op enig moment tegen zijn houdbaardatum oploopt.

----------


## ronald

> Ik kan daar geen zinnig woord over zeggen. Ik ben geen Pakistankenner, en ik heb geen inzicht in het onderhavige dossier.


Afgaand op wat ik je dan aangeef misschien?

----------


## ronald

> Noem een beroemde algemeen aanvaarde wetenschappelijke theorie, en er zijn toch altijd wetenschappers te vinden, die er tegenstander van zijn.
> 
> Je schrijft:
> 
> "Harvard-paleontoloog Stephen Jay Gould (zelf een evolutionist) legt dit uit:
> 
> De geschiedenis van de meeste fossielsoorten behelst twee kenmerken die met name indruisen tegen een geleidelijke ontwikkeling:"
> 
> Als de man niet gelooft in geleidelijke ontwikkeling (evolutie) waarom is hij dan evolutionist?
> ...



Op de universiteit geven hoogleraren les in bv Talmoedica maar geloven er ook niet in. Een theoretische interesse. Hoeveel Islamologen zijn Moslim? 
Omdat hij vond dat evolutie in de aardlagen ontbreken zou hij geen evolutionist zijn? Hij had het ook over de geschiedenis van de meeste fossielsoorten. 
Natuurlijk is de val van Rome pluriform maar de doodsteek was de inflatie door gesjoemel aan het zilvergehalte en zodoende een ineenstorting van de economie betekende. Ook daar draaide alles om macht en geld. Als je de economie vast weet te houden door inflatie te voorkomen door de zilvergehalte/prijs jaarlijks vast te houden aan een pure gehalte dan kan alleen oorlog zo'n economie doden. En dit omdat de Tora deze eis stelde.

----------


## H.P.Pas

> Als de man niet gelooft in geleidelijke ontwikkeling (evolutie) waarom is hij dan evolutionist?


Stephen Jay Gould was een voorvechter van de 'punctuated equilibrium' theorie, simpel gezegd van een evolutie met horten en stoten.

Hij had weinig op met creationisten, iets wat Ronald niet zegt maar waarschijnlijk ook wel weet:




> Q: "Is the battle with the creationists over?" 
> Gould: lt will never formally end as long as there are millions of them out there with lots of money. I think the important point is that with the Supreme Court victory Edwards v. Aguillard, we destroyed the strategy that has been their focal point since the 1920s, namely, the attempt to force legislatively the mandated teaching of *this oxymoronic creation science* of theirs in the classroom." 
> _From: "Evolution, Extinction and the Movies" (Interview with Gould by Daniel S. Levy), Time (May 14, 1990): 19. (c)1990, Time_.

----------


## Thermopylae

> Hij had het ook over de geschiedenis van de meeste fossielsoorten. 
> .


Maar hoewel hij in de publieke opinie de archetypische paleontoloog werd  de National Library of Congress riep hem een paar jaar geleden zelfs uit tot `levende legende'  bleef de waardering van collega's achter. Gould, zelf ook niet voor een kleintje vervaard en altijd het debat zoekend, werd dan ook het middelpunt van heftige discussies. ``Gould was een beetje de Pim Fortuyn van de biologie,'' zegt prof.dr. Ronald Plasterk, directeur van het Hubrechtlaboratorium voor ontwikkelingsbiologie in Utrecht. ``Hij zocht het debat met andere bekende wetenschappers zoals Richard Dawkins en Daniel Dennett. Daarin was hij scherp, soms op het villeine af. Hij wist heel goed de zwakke plekken in andermans theorie te vinden en ook daarin leek hij op Pim Fortuyn.'' Maar de zelfingenomenheid van de Amerikaan stond Plasterk steeds meer tegen: ``Op het laatst ging Gould zichzelf bijna zien als de nieuwe Darwin, hij ging steeds verder over the top. Maar wat heeft hij nu wetenschappelijk bijgedragen? Voor zover het nieuw was, was het niet waar en voor zover het waar was, was het niet nieuw. Dat is vrij harde kritiek ja. Toen ik overwoog zijn laatste boek te kopen, betrapte ik me op de gedachte: daar heb ik geen zin meer an.'' 


Tegenstanders van Gould, zoals evolutiebioloog Beverly Halstead van het British Museum, hebben de theorie van het punctuated equilibrium vaak geplaatst in het licht van Goulds marxistische sympathien. Evolutie zou dan ook gedreven worden door revolutie, net als maatschappelijke veranderingen. Maar Gould heeft altijd ontkent dat er een politieke motivatie zat achter zijn theorievorming. Plasterk: ``De essentie van de wetenschappelijke vernieuwing die hij heeft gebracht is echter nog niet zo helder. Hij kwam met het punctuated equilibrium, maar dat was geheel afgeleid van de vondsten van fossielen in de Burgess Shale


Tja, de geleerden zijn het zelden (allemaal) eens.

----------


## Thermopylae

> Afgaand op wat ik je dan aangeef misschien?


Het verbaast mij altijd, als je op tv mensen hoort roepen, dat het schande is, dat meneer X wordt uitgezet. Zij kennen het dossier niet, en kunnen alleen afgaan op hetgeen meneer X hun heeft verteld. Bovendien, valt al snel op, dat als zij hun argumenten geven, waarom het schande is, dat meneer X zal worden uitgezet, zij niet gehinderd worden door juridische kennis ter zake.
Ik zal daaraan dus niet meedoen.

----------


## Charlus

> Je (= Ronald) schrijft:
> 
> "Harvard-paleontoloog Stephen Jay Gould (zelf een evolutionist) legt dit uit:
> 
> De geschiedenis van de meeste fossielsoorten behelst twee kenmerken die met name indruisen tegen een geleidelijke ontwikkeling:"
> 
> Als de man niet gelooft in geleidelijke ontwikkeling (evolutie) waarom is hij dan evolutionist?<...>


Gould is een ketter en zal na zijn dood zijn terechte straf niet ontlopen!
Ik zag dat Ronald hardnekkig blijft doorreutelen over ontbrekende tussenvormen. Creationisten en hun tussenvormen... Elke vorm is een tussenvorm. Aan tussenvormen geen gebrek. Tussentussenvormen en Tussentussentussenvormen ontbreken zodat de ET weerlegd is, jaa ja. Alleen nog even aannemen dat alle dieren en planten die ooit geleefd hebben, voor ons bruikbare fossiele resten hebben nagelaten.

----------


## H.P.Pas

> Alleen nog even aannemen dat alle dieren en planten die ooit geleefd hebben, voor ons bruikbare fossiele resten hebben nagelaten.


Koud kunstje. Volgens de verblinde extrapolaire aardwetenschappen beslaat het 'fossile record' ongeveer 600 Mio. jaar. Wij van AWT (Absolute Waarheid Theorie) weten dat al die fossielen in werkelijkheid niet ouder dan 6000 jaar zijn. De fossiliseringsdichtheid is dus 600 Mio/ 6000 = 100.000 x groter dan jij denkt. 
In feite hebben we zelfs mr fossielen dan er ooit organismen hebben geleefd. 
 :fucyc:

----------


## ronald

> Maar hoewel hij in de publieke opinie de archetypische paleontoloog werd  de National Library of Congress riep hem een paar jaar geleden zelfs uit tot `levende legende'  bleef de waardering van collega's achter. Gould, zelf ook niet voor een kleintje vervaard en altijd het debat zoekend, werd dan ook het middelpunt van heftige discussies. ``Gould was een beetje de Pim Fortuyn van de biologie,'' zegt prof.dr. Ronald Plasterk, directeur van het Hubrechtlaboratorium voor ontwikkelingsbiologie in Utrecht. ``Hij zocht het debat met andere bekende wetenschappers zoals Richard Dawkins en Daniel Dennett. Daarin was hij scherp, soms op het villeine af. Hij wist heel goed de zwakke plekken in andermans theorie te vinden en ook daarin leek hij op Pim Fortuyn.'' Maar de zelfingenomenheid van de Amerikaan stond Plasterk steeds meer tegen: ``Op het laatst ging Gould zichzelf bijna zien als de nieuwe Darwin, hij ging steeds verder over the top. Maar wat heeft hij nu wetenschappelijk bijgedragen? Voor zover het nieuw was, was het niet waar en voor zover het waar was, was het niet nieuw. Dat is vrij harde kritiek ja. Toen ik overwoog zijn laatste boek te kopen, betrapte ik me op de gedachte: daar heb ik geen zin meer an.'' 
> 
> 
> Tegenstanders van Gould, zoals evolutiebioloog Beverly Halstead van het British Museum, hebben de theorie van het punctuated equilibrium vaak geplaatst in het licht van Goulds marxistische sympathien. Evolutie zou dan ook gedreven worden door revolutie, net als maatschappelijke veranderingen. Maar Gould heeft altijd ontkent dat er een politieke motivatie zat achter zijn theorievorming. Plasterk: ``De essentie van de wetenschappelijke vernieuwing die hij heeft gebracht is echter nog niet zo helder. Hij kwam met het punctuated equilibrium, maar dat was geheel afgeleid van de vondsten van fossielen in de Burgess Shale
> 
> 
> Tja, de geleerden zijn het zelden (allemaal) eens.




Ik denk dat je op zich niet moeilijk moet doen over mensen die de zwakke plekken in je theorie weten bloot te leggen of op zijn minst vragen weten op te roepen die niet zo n twee drie zijn te beantwoorden al was het alleen om je meer in je discipline te storten. Wanneer er nog onbeantwoorde vragen zijn is de kennis nog niet compleet. Wat iemand vanuit een andere discipline nou bijdraagt over de inhoud vind ik niet zo van belang. We zijn er toch niet om bij elkaar de handen boven het hoofd te houden? Gould zal beslist op zijn eigen vakgebied verdiensten hebben gehad. Vragen of kritiek komend uit de religieuze hoek doet er niet toe. Wellicht kan men niet in de finesses reageren op bevindingen, maar wie dan alleen de very few kan dat? Moet het elitair blijven? Wanneer kritiek ergens op slaat dan heeft het zijn nut. Leg dat dan maar eens uit zou ik zeggen tegen die very few. Of er mu een politieke, religieuze motivatie was die kritiek levert dat doet er niet toe. Hetzelfde geldt naar de andere kant toe. Als iemand loopt te roepen dat hij het allemaal maar niet gelooft en er zijn eigen verhaal overgooit dan denk ik ook, leuk...boeien.... Juist met religieuze zaken wordt er van alles en nog wat door iedereen geroepen juist om dat "open" karakter.
Dat geleerden het vaak niet met elkaar eens zijn is alleen maar positie vind ik. Wanneer je toestanden krijgt zoals in Sovjet Rusland dat alle gezichten maar n kant mochten kijken verstik je de vrijheid van Wetenschap. Men kan als top-wetenschapper natuurlijk gemakkelijk n richting opkijken maar dat is ook logisch. Je richt je naar je hypotheses en als je steeds gesterkt voelt in je waarheidsvinden dan blijf je die richting opgaan. Interlectueel eerlijk je opponent aanhoren of "een ander" die wat roept geeft een ware wetenschappelijk karakter aan.

Het is grappig om te zien dat in deze discussie hier zo gemakkelijk "gelovigen" worden geadviseerd of soms worden opgelegd om bij de ander te rade te gaan en te komen tot een smeltkroes van geloven opdat dan zo "de" oplossing van religieuze konflikten schijnen op te lossen. Volstrekt niet waar. Respect hebben voor anders denkenden of gelovigen is een andere zaak. Aan de andere kant weigert men ook maar om 1 mm naar andere wetenschappers van binnenuit of van buitenaf te luisteren wat ze te zeggen hebben over de ET.

----------


## ronald

> Stephen Jay Gould was een voorvechter van de 'punctuated equilibrium' theorie, simpel gezegd van een evolutie met horten en stoten.
> 
> Hij had weinig op met creationisten, iets wat Ronald niet zegt maar waarschijnlijk ook wel weet:




Ik wist dat niet maar dat interesseert me ook niet. Dat is een geheel andere discussie. Ga jij je tandarts ook selecteren op "gelovig" of "niet-gelovig"?

----------


## ronald

> Gould is een ketter en zal na zijn dood zijn terechte straf niet ontlopen!
> Ik zag dat Ronald hardnekkig blijft doorreutelen over ontbrekende tussenvormen. Creationisten en hun tussenvormen... Elke vorm is een tussenvorm. Aan tussenvormen geen gebrek. Tussentussenvormen en Tussentussentussenvormen ontbreken zodat de ET weerlegd is, jaa ja. Alleen nog even aannemen dat alle dieren en planten die ooit geleefd hebben, voor ons bruikbare fossiele resten hebben nagelaten.



Nu merk ik al een tweede keer dat je je laat leiden door wat "duivelse ideen". Geloof je er nu wel in of niet? 
Trouwens ook leuk bedacht: "Elke vorm is een tussenvorm.",... mijn zoon is een tussenvorm tussen mij en mijn eventuele kleinzoon. Jammer dat we dat ene aapje nooit hebben gevonden. De fossielen zijn geen probleem het is de uitleg hoe, wat, waar en wanneer.
Fossielen, van planten of dieren, in de diverse aardlagen worden opgevat als lagen die een bepaalde lange tijdsperiode representeren. De theorieen en verklaringen zijn daarop gebaseerd. Er is geen lijn tussen de organismen te ontdekken. Wl, niet altijd, zijn er in de "oudste" lagen veel simpelere levensvormen te vinden zijn dan in de "hogere" lagen waarin ingewikkeldere vormen zijn. Een suggestie van Felix dat er dan gedacht wordt dat het ingewikkelder een zg "eindproduct" zou zijn is natuurlijk onzin want we hebben het hier over een uitleg van een ET want de Scheppingstheorie gaat berhaupt daar niet van uit maar elk soort is apart geschapen. Mensen duiken pas op in de hoogste lagen. Dat moet dan spreken zijn volgens de ET. Logischer zou zijn aan te nemen dat mensen door hun mobiliteit bij een vloed de neiging hebben meteen naar hogere oorden te vluchten. Dat er overal op aarde soorten massagraven ( de Montceau-fossielen) van verschillende diersoorten uit verschillende klimaten bij elkaar worden gevonden is dan ook logisch. Zullen ze na hun dood nou netjes op een hoopje zijn gaan liggen? Maar goed. In de zeeen leven de meest simpele diersoorten en eenceligen op enorme diepten. Hoe hoger we komen hoe complexer de diersoorten. Wanneer dieren worden meegesleurt door de vloed om even daarvanuit te gaan, zinken de simpelen het allersnelst en complexere soorten ondervinden de weerstand van het water meer.

----------


## Charlus

> Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door H.P.Pas
> 
> 
> Stephen Jay Gould was een voorvechter van de 'punctuated equilibrium' theorie, simpel gezegd van een evolutie met horten en stoten.
> 
> Hij had weinig op met creationisten, iets wat Ronald niet zegt maar waarschijnlijk ook wel weet:
> 
> 
> Ik wist dat niet maar dat interesseert me ook niet. Dat is een geheel andere discussie. Ga jij je tandarts ook selecteren op "gelovig" of "niet-gelovig"?


Dat niet, maar als ik zou moeten kiezen tussen een tandarts die zich vwb. zijn tandheelkundige kennis op de bijbel baseert en eentje die een moderne opleiding tandheelkunde heeft gevolgd...
Jammer dat je geen commentaar hebt op H.P.Pas zijn verbluffende berekening van de fossiliseringsdichtheid. Zoals te doen gebruikelijk weiger je in te gaan op de bizarre gevolgen die jouw ST en veronderstelde ouderdom van de aarde zouden hebben.

----------


## Charlus

> Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door Charlus
> 
> 
> Gould is een ketter en zal na zijn dood zijn terechte straf niet ontlopen!
> Ik zag dat Ronald hardnekkig blijft doorreutelen over ontbrekende tussenvormen. Creationisten en hun tussenvormen... Elke vorm is een tussenvorm. Aan tussenvormen geen gebrek. Tussentussenvormen en Tussentussentussenvormen ontbreken zodat de ET weerlegd is, jaa ja. Alleen nog even aannemen dat alle dieren en planten die ooit geleefd hebben, voor ons bruikbare fossiele resten hebben nagelaten.
> 
> 
> Nu merk ik al een tweede keer dat je je laat leiden door wat "duivelse ideen". Geloof je er nu wel in of niet? 
> Trouwens ook leuk bedacht: "Elke vorm is een tussenvorm."<...>


Mijn hint richting onvermijdelijke hellegang van Gould was een grapje.
Ik voorzie alweer een oneindige reeks herhalingen. Je lul-maar-een-eind-weg verhaal hierboven heeft geen betrekking op tussenvormen, maar ik neem aan dat je het wel als een weerlegging van mijn commentaar op het begrip tussenvorm beschouwt. Waarschijnlijk voer je het over een vijf- of tiental pagina's weer op.

Ronald blijft hardnekkig doorreutelen over ontbrekende tussenvormen. Creationisten en hun tussenvormen... Elke vorm is een tussenvorm. Aan tussenvormen geen gebrek. Tussentussenvormen en Tussentussentussenvormen ontbreken zodat de ET weerlegd is, jaa ja. Alleen nog even aannemen dat alle dieren en planten die ooit geleefd hebben, voor ons bruikbare fossiele resten hebben nagelaten.

----------


## ronald

> Dat niet, maar als ik zou moeten kiezen tussen een tandarts die zich vwb. zijn tandheelkundige kennis op de bijbel baseert en eentje die een moderne opleiding tandheelkunde heeft gevolgd...
> Jammer dat je geen commentaar hebt op H.P.Pas zijn verbluffende berekening van de fossiliseringsdichtheid. Zoals te doen gebruikelijk weiger je in te gaan op de bizarre gevolgen die jouw ST en veronderstelde ouderdom van de aarde zouden hebben.


Ik zou in de gehele wereld geen tandarts weten die zijn professie op de Tora heeft gebaseerd. Noemen zij dan ook kwakzalvers. Ik dacht alleen maar dat jij misschien wat strikter in je leer was.
HPPas gooit zoveel door elkaar. Is niet serieus om erop in te gaan. Zijn  :fucyc:  -teken vind ik wel getuigen van een zekere tunnelvisie.

----------


## Charlus

> Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door Charlus
> 
> 
> Dat niet, maar als ik zou moeten kiezen tussen een tandarts die zich vwb. zijn tandheelkundige kennis op de bijbel baseert en eentje die een moderne opleiding tandheelkunde heeft gevolgd...
> Jammer dat je geen commentaar hebt op H.P.Pas zijn verbluffende berekening van de fossiliseringsdichtheid. Zoals te doen gebruikelijk weiger je in te gaan op de bizarre gevolgen die jouw ST en veronderstelde ouderdom van de aarde zouden hebben.
> 
> 
> Ik zou in de gehele wereld geen tandarts weten die zijn professie op de Tora heeft gebaseerd. Noemen zij dan ook kwakzalvers. Ik dacht alleen maar dat jij misschien wat strikter in je leer was.
> HPPas gooit zoveel door elkaar. Is niet serieus om erop in te gaan. Zijn  -teken vind ik wel getuigen van een zekere tunnelvisie.


Ik zal 'm even inkoppen. Er zijn daarentegen wel critici die hun ET-weerleggingsobsessie baseren op de bijbel/koran en daarbij de meest dilettantistische en fantastische argumenten aanvoeren die kant noch wal raken. D'er is er zelfs eentje die bij hoog en laag blijft volhouden dat zijn bezwaren tegen de ET uitsluitend wetenschappelijk van aard zijn, terwijl hij met zijn postings doorlopend het tegendeel bewijst. Kwakzalvers is ook in dit verband een goed woord.

----------


## H.P.Pas

> Zijn  -teken ...


Ik moet roeien met de riemen die ik heb.
Klaverjassers spreken hier van een vijfkaart troef; dat smiley hebben we hier helaas niet.

----------


## ronald

> Ik zal 'm even inkoppen. Er zijn daarentegen wel critici die hun ET-weerleggingsobsessie baseren op de bijbel/koran en daarbij de meest dilettantistische en fantastische argumenten aanvoeren die kant noch wal raken. D'er is er zelfs eentje die bij hoog en laag blijft volhouden dat zijn bezwaren tegen de ET uitsluitend wetenschappelijk van aard zijn, terwijl hij met zijn postings doorlopend het tegendeel bewijst. Kwakzalvers is ook in dit verband een goed woord.




Inkoppen? You wish! Drijvend in de oersoep van een paar honderd miljoen jaar terug zul je kanten noch wallen herkennen. Dat is dus niet zo verwonderend dat je die hier dan ook niet ziet. Het getuigt natuurlijk wel op de arrogantie van een puber. Mijn eigen inbreng hier als tegenlicht op de ET is vele malen groter dan jouw eigen bewijsvoeringen om de ET enigszins te hebben kunnen verstevigen. Alleen maar nagepraat. Ja, van wat eigenlijk? Typisch apengedrag dus. Niet zo verwonderlijk vogens de ET.
Dat jij oa constant niet hebt weten in te zien dat de Tora en Wetenschap (echte) twee verschillende disciplines zijn en maar constant iets in de groep gooien dat helemaal niet adequaat is geeft natuurlijk al je wetenschappelijke distictieve onvermogen aan. Je haalt me de woorden uit de mond: kwakzalvers.

----------


## Snowwhite

Goedemorgen Therm,

Ik zit hier:

http://www.maroc.nl/forums/showthrea...=223554&page=4

----------


## Charlus

> Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door Charlus
> 
> 
> Ik zal 'm even inkoppen. Er zijn daarentegen wel critici die hun ET-weerleggingsobsessie baseren op de bijbel/koran en daarbij de meest dilettantistische en fantastische argumenten aanvoeren die kant noch wal raken. D'er is er zelfs eentje die bij hoog en laag blijft volhouden dat zijn bezwaren tegen de ET uitsluitend wetenschappelijk van aard zijn, terwijl hij met zijn postings doorlopend het tegendeel bewijst. Kwakzalvers is ook in dit verband een goed woord.
> 
> 
> Inkoppen? You wish! Drijvend in de oersoep van een paar honderd miljoen jaar terug zul je kanten noch wallen herkennen. Dat is dus niet zo verwonderend dat je die hier dan ook niet ziet. Het getuigt natuurlijk wel op de arrogantie van een puber. Mijn eigen inbreng hier als tegenlicht op de ET is vele malen groter dan jouw eigen bewijsvoeringen om de ET enigszins te hebben kunnen verstevigen. Alleen maar nagepraat. Ja, van wat eigenlijk? Typisch apengedrag dus. Niet zo verwonderlijk vogens de ET.
> Dat jij oa constant niet hebt weten in te zien dat de Tora en Wetenschap (echte) twee verschillende disciplines zijn en maar constant iets in de groep gooien dat helemaal niet adequaat is geeft natuurlijk al je wetenschappelijke distictieve onvermogen aan. Je haalt me de woorden uit de mond: kwakzalvers.


Ik drijf in de oersoep, die heeft kant noch wal en dus...? :maf2:  Ik drijf niet in de oersoep, jij echter denkt dat mieren minstens zo intelligent zijn als mensen. En dat gebaseerd op je heilige boek. Over wetenschappelijke disti*n*ctieve vermogens gesproken.

----------


## huxley

> Nu merk ik al een tweede keer dat je je laat leiden door wat "duivelse ideen". Geloof je er nu wel in of niet? 
> Trouwens ook leuk bedacht: "Elke vorm is een tussenvorm.",... mijn zoon is een tussenvorm tussen mij en mijn eventuele kleinzoon. Jammer dat we dat ene aapje nooit hebben gevonden. De fossielen zijn geen probleem het is de uitleg hoe, wat, waar en wanneer.
> Fossielen, van planten of dieren, in de diverse aardlagen worden opgevat als lagen die een bepaalde lange tijdsperiode representeren. De theorieen en verklaringen zijn daarop gebaseerd. Er is geen lijn tussen de organismen te ontdekken. Wl, niet altijd, zijn er in de "oudste" lagen veel simpelere levensvormen te vinden zijn dan in de "hogere" lagen waarin ingewikkeldere vormen zijn. Een suggestie van Felix dat er dan gedacht wordt dat het ingewikkelder een zg "eindproduct" zou zijn is natuurlijk onzin want we hebben het hier over een uitleg van een ET want de Scheppingstheorie gaat berhaupt daar niet van uit maar elk soort is apart geschapen. Mensen duiken pas op in de hoogste lagen. Dat moet dan spreken zijn volgens de ET. Logischer zou zijn aan te nemen dat mensen door hun mobiliteit bij een vloed de neiging hebben meteen naar hogere oorden te vluchten. Dat er overal op aarde soorten massagraven ( de Montceau-fossielen) van verschillende diersoorten uit verschillende klimaten bij elkaar worden gevonden is dan ook logisch. Zullen ze na hun dood nou netjes op een hoopje zijn gaan liggen? Maar goed. In de zeeen leven de meest simpele diersoorten en eenceligen op enorme diepten. Hoe hoger we komen hoe complexer de diersoorten. Wanneer dieren worden meegesleurt door de vloed om even daarvanuit te gaan, zinken de simpelen het allersnelst en complexere soorten ondervinden de weerstand van het water meer.


Zo simpel is de wetenschap van Ronald. Kletskoek, gekopieerd van creationistische sites die schrijven voor domme mensen. Gaat totaal voorbij aan de aard van het fossielenbestand, dat wel een iets ander beeld laat zien omdat daar simpele vormen ook ver boven meer complexe vormen te vinden zijn.

----------


## Charlus

> Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door ronald
> 
> 
> Fossielen<...>
> 
> 
> Zo simpel is de wetenschap van Ronald. Kletskoek, gekopieerd van creationistische sites die schrijven voor domme mensen. Gaat totaal voorbij aan de aard van het fossielenbestand, dat wel een iets ander beeld laat zien omdat daar simpele vormen ook ver boven meer complexe vormen te vinden zijn.


Verdomd, ja. Ik vroeg mij al af waar 'Felix' in zijn tekst ineens vandaan komt... Ontstellend geleuter. En nu vervolgt hij ongetwijfeld met ontstellend geleuter in het kwadraat over zijn o zo wetenschappelijk verantwoorde weerlegging van de ET.

----------


## ronald

> Ik drijf in de oersoep, die heeft kant noch wal en dus...? Ik drijf niet in de oersoep, jij echter denkt dat mieren minstens zo intelligent zijn als mensen. En dat gebaseerd op je heilige boek. Over wetenschappelijke disti*n*ctieve vermogens gesproken.




Natuurlijk. Het zit toch in de verre extrapolerende geschiedenis van de wereld waar geen mens eigenlijk geheel zicht op heeft behalve some die-hearts die de ET kritiekloos aanhangen? 
Btw. ik heb nergens gezegd dat mieren net zo intelligent zijn als mensen. Waar las je dat? Wetenschappelijk bewijs svp. De rest is natuurlijk ook niet veel soeps.

----------


## ronald

> Verdomd, ja. Ik vroeg mij al af waar 'Felix' in zijn tekst ineens vandaan komt... Ontstellend geleuter. En nu vervolgt hij ongetwijfeld met ontstellend geleuter in het kwadraat over zijn o zo wetenschappelijk verantwoorde weerlegging van de ET.




Leuk geprobeerd. Tegen mijn eerste stelling heb jij van jezelf niets geproduceerd. Een beetje ET quasi interessant gedoe, inhoudelijk? Suggestief en naperij. De arrogantie van "de knappe koppen" is al zo hoog gestegen dat men zelfs is gaan geloven de ET zelf te hebben bedacht. Wat een aanfluiting. En dan kom je met dit?

----------


## huxley

> Leuk geprobeerd. Tegen mijn eerste stelling heb jij van jezelf niets geproduceerd. Een beetje ET quasi interessant gedoe, inhoudelijk? Suggestief en naperij. De arrogantie van "de knappe koppen" is al zo hoog gestegen dat men zelfs is gaan geloven de ET zelf te hebben bedacht. Wat een aanfluiting. En dan kom je met dit?


Wie zoals jij meent dat het fossielenbestand een weerspiegeling is van onderstaand proces, zoals het hebt beschreven. is niet helemaal fris.




> Maar goed. In de zeeen leven de meest simpele diersoorten en eenceligen op enorme diepten. Hoe hoger we komen hoe complexer de diersoorten. Wanneer dieren worden meegesleurt door de vloed om even daarvanuit te gaan, zinken de simpelen het allersnelst en complexere soorten ondervinden de weerstand van het water meer.

----------


## Charlus

> Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door Charlus
> 
> 
> Ik drijf in de oersoep, die heeft kant noch wal en dus...? Ik drijf niet in de oersoep, jij echter denkt dat mieren minstens zo intelligent zijn als mensen. En dat gebaseerd op je heilige boek. Over wetenschappelijke disti*n*ctieve vermogens gesproken.
> 
> 
> Natuurlijk. Het zit toch in de verre extrapolerende geschiedenis van de wereld waar geen mens eigenlijk geheel zicht op heeft behalve some die-hearts die de ET kritiekloos aanhangen? 
> Btw. ik heb nergens gezegd dat mieren net zo intelligent zijn als mensen. Waar las je dat? Wetenschappelijk bewijs svp. De rest is natuurlijk ook niet veel soeps.


Extrapolerende geschiedenis. Ja, dat weet ik nu wel. Blijf maar doorleuteren in je eigen particulere universum. Huxley heeft hierboven al afdoende gereageerd op je navenant zwakzinnige fossielenverhaal.

Als de ET ook maar enigszins discutabel zou blijken indien geplaatst op de pijnbank van wetenschappelijk verificatie, dan zouden (evolutie-)biologen, geologen en geofysici de eersten zijn om 'm zonder omhaal uit het raam te flikkeren. Wat denk jij eigenlijk? Dat de ET voor die mensen een soortement redeloos geloof is zoals jij gelooft in de Waarheid van de scheppingsleer? Dat ze zich tegen beter weten in in hun vakgebied (mede) baseren op een ondeugdelijke theorie omdat..., ja waarom eigenlijk?
Pure kwatsj dat jij kritisch zou staan tegenover de ET vanuit een puur wetenschappelijke benadering en niet vanuit door je geloof ingegeven ressentiment. De conclusie van het tegendeel zou namelijk luiden, dat nagenoeg alle even hierboven genoemde wetenschappers inferieur zijn aan de briljante Ronald omdat ze je keiharde pijnpunten van de ET over het hoofd hebben gezien. Conclusie: jij kraamt onzin uit. Of wilde je in volle ernst beweren, psycholoogje, dat jij deze mensen en Darwin zelf overtreft op hun eigen vakgebieden en wetenschapsbeoefening iha.?
Je probeert me toch niet te vertellen dat je de logische keten die tot mijn conclusie leidt, niet vat? Je hebt nochthans met je vertoon van dilettantisme in dit topic extra ondersteuning verleend aan die conclusie.

Wie denkt dat een mier een welgevormde zin kan produceren zoals het exemplaar dat in de koran gepresenteerd wordt, denkt noodzakelijkerwijs dat mieren minstens even intelligent zijn als mensen. Hoe anders kan een mier zo'n zin produceren?

----------


## ronald

> Extrapolerende geschiedenis. Ja, dat weet ik nu wel. Blijf maar doorleuteren in je eigen particulere universum. Huxley heeft hierboven al afdoende gereageerd op je navenant zwakzinnige fossielenverhaal.
> 
> Als de ET ook maar enigszins discutabel zou blijken indien geplaatst op de pijnbank van wetenschappelijk verificatie, dan zouden (evolutie-)biologen, geologen en geofysici de eersten zijn om 'm zonder omhaal uit het raam te flikkeren. Wat denk jij eigenlijk? Dat de ET voor die mensen een soortement redeloos geloof is zoals jij gelooft in de Waarheid van de scheppingsleer? Dat ze zich tegen beter weten in in hun vakgebied (mede) baseren op een ondeugdelijke theorie omdat..., ja waarom eigenlijk?
> Pure kwatsj dat jij kritisch zou staan tegenover de ET vanuit een puur wetenschappelijke benadering en niet vanuit door je geloof ingegeven ressentiment. De conclusie van het tegendeel zou namelijk luiden, dat nagenoeg alle even hierboven genoemde wetenschappers inferieur zijn aan de briljante Ronald omdat ze je keiharde pijnpunten van de ET over het hoofd hebben gezien. Conclusie: jij kraamt onzin uit. Of wilde je in volle ernst beweren, psycholoogje, dat jij deze mensen en Darwin zelf overtreft op hun eigen vakgebieden en wetenschapsbeoefening iha.?
> Je probeert me toch niet te vertellen dat je de logische keten die tot mijn conclusie leidt, niet vat? Je hebt nochthans met je vertoon van dilettantisme in dit topic extra ondersteuning verleend aan die conclusie.
> 
> Wie denkt dat een mier een welgevormde zin kan produceren zoals het exemplaar dat in de koran gepresenteerd wordt, denkt noodzakelijkerwijs dat mieren minstens even intelligent zijn als mensen. Hoe anders kan een mier zo'n zin produceren?


Op de pijnbank? Heb je nog steeds niet begrepen dat ware empirische wetenschappers de ET ook geen barst kan schelen? Fantaseer maar lekker verder. Leuk uitstapje waar ze een eind op die empirisch-wetenschappelijke lift zijn meegehobbelt hoor, maar serieus? Kom zeg. Er is geen enkel empirisch bewijs. Je wanhopige poging om de discussie chaotisch te maken om constant de religie erbij te halen mag ook al niet baten. Nog even en je transmuteert in een verwarde papegaai. Hoe serieus ben jij in die chaos nog te nemen?

----------


## huxley

> Op de pijnbank? Heb je nog steeds niet begrepen dat ware empirische wetenschappers de ET ook geen barst kan schelen? Fantaseer maar lekker verder. Leuk uitstapje waar ze een eind op die empirisch-wetenschappelijke lift zijn meegehobbelt hoor, maar serieus? Kom zeg. Er is geen enkel empirisch bewijs. Je wanhopige poging om de discussie chaotisch te maken om constant de religie erbij te halen mag ook al niet baten. Nog even en je transmuteert in een verwarde papegaai. Hoe serieus ben jij in die chaos nog te nemen?


En de wetenschappers die gewoon doorwerken aan de ET zal dit verhaal weinig kunnen schelen. Knars maar gerust met je tanden en roep maar gerust van de daken dat je veel beter weet wat ware wetenschap is volgens jouw beperkte definitie; de wetenschap zelf gaat gewoon verder en de evolutietheorie zal onderwezen blijven lang nadat jij dood bent. Je stug volgehouden extrapolatieverhaal is van geen belang want het is een gemakkelijk te weerleggen en door mij ook meermalen weerlegd argument.
Het feit dat je wetenschappers ervan hebt beschuldigd dat ze mensen een rad voor ogen draaien geeft duidelijk weer dat je niet neutraal naar wetenschap meer kunt kijken maar slechts door een enge, religieuze bril.

----------


## Charlus

> Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door Charlus
> 
> 
> Extrapolerende geschiedenis. Ja, dat weet ik nu wel. Blijf maar doorleuteren in je eigen particulere universum. Huxley heeft hierboven al afdoende gereageerd op je navenant zwakzinnige fossielenverhaal.
> 
> Als de ET ook maar enigszins discutabel zou blijken indien geplaatst op de pijnbank van wetenschappelijk verificatie, dan zouden (evolutie-)biologen, geologen en geofysici de eersten zijn om 'm zonder omhaal uit het raam te flikkeren. Wat denk jij eigenlijk? Dat de ET voor die mensen een soortement redeloos geloof is zoals jij gelooft in de Waarheid van de scheppingsleer? Dat ze zich tegen beter weten in in hun vakgebied (mede) baseren op een ondeugdelijke theorie omdat..., ja waarom eigenlijk?
> Pure kwatsj dat jij kritisch zou staan tegenover de ET vanuit een puur wetenschappelijke benadering en niet vanuit door je geloof ingegeven ressentiment. De conclusie van het tegendeel zou namelijk luiden, dat nagenoeg alle even hierboven genoemde wetenschappers inferieur zijn aan de briljante Ronald omdat ze je keiharde pijnpunten van de ET over het hoofd hebben gezien. Conclusie: jij kraamt onzin uit. Of wilde je in volle ernst beweren, psycholoogje, dat jij deze mensen en Darwin zelf overtreft op hun eigen vakgebieden en wetenschapsbeoefening iha.?
> Je probeert me toch niet te vertellen dat je de logische keten die tot mijn conclusie leidt, niet vat? Je hebt nochthans met je vertoon van dilettantisme in dit topic extra ondersteuning verleend aan die conclusie.
> 
> ...


Dit commentaar aan jouw adres van Huxley is op zich eigenlijk al afdoende:



> En de wetenschappers die gewoon doorwerken aan de ET zal dit verhaal weinig kunnen schelen. Knars maar gerust met je tanden en roep maar gerust van de daken dat je veel beter weet wat ware wetenschap is volgens jouw beperkte definitie; de wetenschap zelf gaat gewoon verder en de evolutietheorie zal onderwezen blijven lang nadat jij dood bent. Je stug volgehouden extrapolatieverhaal is van geen belang want het is een gemakkelijk te weerleggen en door mij ook meermalen weerlegd argument.
> Het feit dat je wetenschappers ervan hebt beschuldigd dat ze mensen een rad voor ogen draaien geeft duidelijk weer dat je niet neutraal naar wetenschap meer kunt kijken maar slechts door een enge, religieuze bril.


Maar voor de goede orde...
Als de ET ook maar enigszins discutabel zou blijken indien geplaatst op de pijnbank van wetenschappelijk verificatie, dan zouden (evolutie-)biologen, geologen en geofysici de eersten zijn om 'm zonder omhaal uit het raam te flikkeren. Wat denk jij eigenlijk? Dat de ET voor die mensen een soortement redeloos geloof is zoals jij gelooft in de Waarheid van de scheppingsleer? Dat ze zich tegen beter weten in in hun vakgebied (mede) baseren op een ondeugdelijke theorie omdat..., ja waarom eigenlijk?
Pure kwatsj dat jij kritisch zou staan tegenover de ET vanuit een puur wetenschappelijke benadering en niet vanuit door je geloof ingegeven ressentiment. De conclusie van het tegendeel zou namelijk luiden, dat nagenoeg alle even hierboven genoemde wetenschappers inferieur zijn aan de briljante Ronald omdat ze je keiharde pijnpunten van de ET over het hoofd hebben gezien. Conclusie: jij kraamt onzin uit. Of wilde je in volle ernst beweren, psycholoogje, dat jij deze mensen en Darwin zelf overtreft op hun eigen vakgebieden en wetenschapsbeoefening iha.?
Je probeert me toch niet te vertellen dat je de logische keten die tot mijn conclusie leidt, niet vat? Je hebt nochthans met je vertoon van dilettantisme in dit topic extra ondersteuning verleend aan die conclusie.
Wie denkt dat een mier een welgevormde zin kan produceren zoals het exemplaar dat in de koran gepresenteerd wordt, denkt noodzakelijkerwijs dat mieren minstens even intelligent zijn als mensen. Hoe anders kan een mier zo'n zin produceren?

----------


## naam

> Er is geen enkel empirisch bewijs.


Laten we klein beginnen en bewijs voor een aarde die ouder is dan 6000 jaar.

Argumenten voor een oude aarde:

Jaarringen tellen:

Jaarringen tellen is een goede en eenvoudige manier om achter de ouderdom van om het even wat te komen. De leeftijd v/d aarde is minimaal: 
10.000 jaar: bij het tellen van jaarringen bij oeroude bomen. Zie link 
45.000 jaar: gezien het aantal jaarlijkse sedimentlagen bij het Suigetsu meer in Japan. Zie link 
110.000 jaar: bij het tellen van jaarlijks afgezette ijslagen op Groenland. Zie link 
422.776 jaar: volgens het aantal jaarlijkse ijsafzettingen op Antartica. Zie link 
567.700 jaar: gezien het aantal jaarlijkse afzettingen van calciet bij Devil's Hole. Zie link 

We zitten dus sowieso op een aarde van minimaal een half miljoen jaar oud. 


Moderne dateringen
Radiometrische datering blijft de belangrijkste methode voor het bepalen van de ouderdom van de geologische tijdschaal. De technieken zijn de afgelopen 50 jaar verder verfijnd en getest. Behalve Holmes' uranium-loodmethode zijn inmiddels zo'n veertig methoden bekend die gebruikmaken van verschillende radio-isotopen en materialen/mineralen. Als gevolg kunnen ouderdommen voor een gesteente tegenwoordig kleine foutenmarges hebben en erg nauwkeurig bepaald worden.

De oudste ooit gevonden zirkoon (in West-Australi) gaf na radiometrische datering een geschatte ouderdom van 4,404 Ga (miljard jaar). Als de massa en lichtkracht van de Zon met die van andere sterren wordt vergeleken, blijkt dat de Zon niet veel ouder kan zijn dan deze zirkoon. Calcium- en aluminiumrijke inclusies in meteorieten zijn gedateerd op 4,567 Ga en daarmee zijn dit de oudst bekende materialen in het zonnestelsel. Aangenomen wordt dat de accretie waardoor de Aarde gevormd werd vlak na de vorming van deze inclusies plaatsvond.


Metingen van gesteenten en mineralen
Daarnaast is Archasche looderts (in de vorm van galena) gedateerd om de ouderdom van de Aarde te bepalen. Deze mineralen zijn de oudste loodverbindingen op Aarde en bevatten het oudste homogene lood-lood isotopensysteem. De gevonden ouderdom is 4,54 Ga met een onnauwkeurigheid van 1%.

Gesteenten kunnen geen directe ouderdom van de vorming van de Aarde uit de zonnenevel geven omdat de Aarde na zijn vorming in een kern, mantel en korst is gedifferentieerd waarbij plaattektoniek, verwering en metamorfose voor het verdwijnen van de oudste gesteenten hebben gezorgd.

Al deze processen kunnen radiometrische datering benvloeden omdat ze ervoor zorgen dat het gesteente geen gesloten systeem blijft. De radio-isotoop en zijn vervalproducten zullen dan uit het gesteente verdwenen zijn zodat radiometrische datering niet meer mogelijk is. Dit effect kan nog worden tegengegaan door verschillende mineralen in n steen te meten, zodat een isochroon kan worden opgesteld. Ook kunnen meer dan n methode op dezelfde steen toegepast worden om de uitkomst te controleren.


Metingen van meteorieten en andere planeten

De Barringer meteoor krater (rechts) bij de Canyon Diablo (links) vanuit de ruimte. Het bepalen van de ouderdom van meteoren heeft ervoor gezorgd dat de ouderdom van het zonnestelsel tegenwoordig redelijk vast staat.Meteorieten hebben al deze problemen niet. Omdat sommige meteorieten worden geacht de schijfvormige zonnenevel waaruit het zonnestelsel ontstaan is te representeren, moet de ouderdom van zulke meteorieten dichtbij die van de Aarde liggen. De meteorieten blijken meestal dezelfde ouderdom te hebben, wat de betrouwbaarheid ervan doet toenemen.

De ouderdom van de Aarde wordt tegenwoordig op 4,55 Ga geschat, een waarde die in 1956 werd bepaald door Clair Patterson, die de uranium-lood methode op fragmenten van de Canyon Diablo meteoriet toepaste.

De Canyon Diablo meteoriet werd gebruikt omdat het een erg grote vertegenwoordiger van een zeldzame klasse meteorieten is die sulfiden (vooral pyrrhotiet), nikkel-ijzer legeringen en silicaten bevat. De drie soorten mineraal hebben onderling grote verschillen in concentraties van uranium en lood. Lood is een chalcofiel element, dat vooral in de sulfiden zal zitten en nauwelijks in de silicaten. Met uranium is het precies andersom. Doordat er in de verschillende mineralen zulke verschillende lood/uranium verhoudingen zijn, is het makkelijker een isochroon op te stellen waarmee de ouderdom bepaald kan worden.

De voor de Diablo Canyon bepaalde ouderdom is later door honderden andere metingen van meteorieten bevestigd. De meeste van deze meteorieten zijn gedateerd op een ouderdom tussen 4,53 en 4,58 Ga. Dit verschil in ouderdom (ongeveer 50 miljoen jaar) wordt uitgelegd als de tijd die de Zonnenevel nodig had om te accretiseren tot de Zon en de planeten.

Een ander buitenaards lichaam dat geen plaattektoniek of verwering heeft ondergaan is de Maan. De door de Apollo missies van de Maan teruggebrachte stenen zijn vrij precies te dateren en zijn maximaal 4,4 tot 4,5 miljard jaar oud. Meteoren waarvan vermoed wordt dat ze afkomstig zijn van Mars zijn volgens lood-lood metingen ook rond de 4,5 miljard jaar oud.

Dat al deze metingen min of meer overeenkomen heeft ertoe geleid dat wetenschappers aannemen dat de Aarde en de rest van het Zonnestelsel tussen de 4,58 en 4,53 miljard jaar geleden gevormd zijn.


Helioseismiek op de Zon
De ouderdommen die zo gevonden zijn worden bevestigd door bestudering van de Zon. De Zon kan met behulp van helioseismiek gedateerd worden en de verkregen resultaten zijn in overeenstemming met de ouderdommen van meteorieten.


Bronnen, noten en/of referentiesBronnen, noten en/of referenties: 
(Al deze bronnen zijn in het Engels)

H. Baadsgaard, J.F. Lerbekmo & J.R. Wijbrans, 1993: Multimethod radiometric age for a bentonite near the top of the Baculites reesidei Zone of southwestern Saskatchewan (Campanian-Maastrichtian stage boundary?) in Canadian Journal of Earth Sciences, v.30, p.769-775. 
H. Baadsgaard & J.F. Lerbekmo, 1988: A radiometric age for the Cretaceous-Tertiary boundary based on K-Ar, Rb-Sr, and U-Pb ages of bentonites from Alberta, Saskatchewan, and Montana in Canadian Journal of Earth Sciences, v.25, p.1088-1097. 
R.W. Carlson & F. Tera, 1998: Lead-Lead Constraints on the time scale of early planetary differentiation. Origin of Earth and Moon Conference, Lunar and Planetary Society. PDF samenvatting 
M.B. Goodwin & A.L. Deino, 1989: The first radiometric ages from the Judith River Formation (Upper Cretaceous), Hill County, Montana in Canadian Journal of Earth Sciences, v.26, p.1384-1391. 
C.W. Harper Jr, 1980: Relative age inference in paleontology. Lethaia, v.13, p.239-248. 
J.L. Powell, 2001: Mysteries of Terra Firma: the Age and Evolution of the Earth, Simon & Schuster, ISBN 0-684-87282-X 
USGS, 1997: Age of the Earth U.S. Geological Survey 
K. Terada & Y. Sano, 2001: In-situ ion microprobe U-Pb dating of phosphates in H-chondrites. in Proceedings of the 11th Annual W.M. Goldschmidt Conference, Lunar and Planetary Society. PDF samenvatting 
J.W. Valley, W.H. Peck, E.M. King, 1999: Zircons Are Forever, in The Outcrop for 1999, Universiteit van Wisconsin-Madison Wgeology.wisc.edu – Evidence from detrital zircons for the existence of continental crust and oceans on the Earth 4.4 Gyr ago 
S.A. Wilde, J.W. Valley, W.H. Peck. & C.M. Graham, 2001: Evidence from detrital zircons for the existence of continental crust and oceans on the Earth 4.4 Gyr ago. in Nature, v. 409, pp. 175-178. 
S. Wyche, D.R. Nelson & A. Riganti, 2004: 4350–3130 Ma detrital zircons in the Southern Cross Granite–Greenstone Terrane, Western Australia: implications for the early evolution of the Yilgarn Craton, in Australian Journal of Earth Sciences V. 51 Zirkoon dateringen in West Australia - samenvatting 
A. Bonanno, H. Schlattl & L. Paterno: The age of the sun and relativistic corrections in the EOS, [1] 


Als je denkt dat al deze wetenschappers het bij het verkeerde eind hebben, dan graag een goede inhoudelijke onderbouwing daarvoor.

----------


## Charlus

> Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door ronald
> 
> Er is geen enkel empirisch bewijs.
> 
> 
> Laten we klein beginnen en bewijs voor een aarde die ouder is dan 6000 jaar.
> 
> Argumenten voor een oude aarde:
> 
> ...


Neeeee nee nee, je snapt er niets van. Dat is wetenschappelijk ongeoorloofde extrapolarisationering. Uit die jaarringen kun je alleen iets concluderen over het recente verleden. Het verre verleden onttrekt zich aan onze directe waarnemening en er kan dus destijds iets gebeurd zijn waardoor op wonderbaarlijke wijze al die extra ringen gevormd zijn. Criminele nepwetenschappers die het onschuldige publiek de ET door de strot willen duwen, want daar worden ze door de maffia grof voor betaald, misbruiken die extra jaarringen tbv. allerlei wilde speculaties over de ouderdom van de aarde. Het is n groot complot. Zonder kritisch wetenschapper Ronald zouden we lelijk in de aap gelogeerd zijn.

----------


## naam

> Het is n groot complot.



God houdt ons in de maling???

----------


## Charlus

> Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door Charlus
> 
> 
> Het is n groot complot.
> 
> 
> God houdt ons in de maling???


Een complot van de totale populatie beoefenaars van de empirische wetenschappen. God staat hier los van. In het hiernamaals zal alles verklaard worden. In onze huidige staat kunnen wij niet bevatten waarom god de ET aannemelijk en de aarde miljarden jaren oud heeft doen lijken. Misschien een beproeving? De ware gelovigen laten zich niet misleiden.

----------


## ronald

> Laten we klein beginnen en bewijs voor een aarde die ouder is dan 6000 jaar.
> 
> Argumenten voor een oude aarde:



Sorry hoor, maar ik weet niet wat je met dit alles wilt zeggen. Je verwart hypotheses dat geologen hebben opgesteld en dat met "meetinstrumenten" metingen in het hier en nu hebben gedaan me dat wat de ET zegt.

----------


## ronald

> Een complot van de totale populatie beoefenaars van de empirische wetenschappen. God staat hier los van. In het hiernamaals zal alles verklaard worden. In onze huidige staat kunnen wij niet bevatten waarom god de ET aannemelijk en de aarde miljarden jaren oud heeft doen lijken. Misschien een beproeving? De ware gelovigen laten zich niet misleiden.



Geloof je nou wel of geloof je nou niet in Gd?

----------


## Charlus

> Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door Charlus
> 
> 
> Een complot van de totale populatie beoefenaars van de empirische wetenschappen. God staat hier los van. In het hiernamaals zal alles verklaard worden. In onze huidige staat kunnen wij niet bevatten waarom god de ET aannemelijk en de aarde miljarden jaren oud heeft doen lijken. Misschien een beproeving? De ware gelovigen laten zich niet misleiden.
> 
> 
> Geloof je nou wel of geloof je nou niet in Gd?


Nee, dat stukje was humoristisch bedoeld. Voel je vrij er de humor niet van in te zien. 

Als de ET ook maar enigszins discutabel zou blijken indien geplaatst op de pijnbank van wetenschappelijk verificatie, dan zouden (evolutie-)biologen, geologen en geofysici de eersten zijn om 'm zonder omhaal uit het raam te flikkeren. Wat denk jij eigenlijk? Dat de ET voor die mensen een soortement redeloos geloof is zoals jij gelooft in de Waarheid van de scheppingsleer? Dat ze zich tegen beter weten in in hun vakgebied (mede) baseren op een ondeugdelijke theorie omdat..., ja waarom eigenlijk?
Pure kwatsj dat jij kritisch zou staan tegenover de ET vanuit een puur wetenschappelijke benadering en niet vanuit door je geloof ingegeven ressentiment. De conclusie van het tegendeel zou namelijk luiden, dat nagenoeg alle even hierboven genoemde wetenschappers inferieur zijn aan de briljante Ronald omdat ze je keiharde pijnpunten van de ET over het hoofd hebben gezien. Conclusie: jij kraamt onzin uit. Of wilde je in volle ernst beweren, psycholoogje, dat jij deze mensen en Darwin zelf overtreft op hun eigen vakgebieden en wetenschapsbeoefening iha.?
Je probeert me toch niet te vertellen dat je de logische keten die tot mijn conclusie leidt, niet vat? Je hebt nochthans met je vertoon van dilettantisme in dit topic extra ondersteuning verleend aan die conclusie.

Wie denkt dat een mier een welgevormde zin kan produceren zoals het exemplaar dat in de koran gepresenteerd wordt, denkt noodzakelijkerwijs dat mieren minstens even intelligent zijn als mensen. Hoe anders kan een mier zo'n zin produceren?

----------


## H.P.Pas

> . In het hiernamaals zal alles verklaard worden. In onze huidige staat kunnen wij niet bevatten waarom god de ET aannemelijk en de aarde miljarden jaren oud heeft doen lijken.



1 Cor 13:12
_Videmus nunc per speculum in enigmate, tunc autem facie ad faciem; nunc cognosco ex parte, tunc autem cognoscam sicut et cognitus sum._ 

Da's voor Christenen.
Ronald weet het nu al.

----------


## Snowwhite

Hoi Therm,

Dat de kruistochten hebben plaats gevonden wil niet zeggen dat er niets goeds in de bijbel staat.

La ikraha fid-dien

Er is geen dwang in religie (2:256)

Men kan niet iemand dwingen om de islam te accepteren. 

En indien uw Heer had gewild, zouden allen die op aarde zijn, zeker tezamen hebben geloofd. Wilt gij de mensen dan dwingen, gelovigen te worden? (10:99)

Groetjes snow

----------


## Charlus

> Dat de kruistochten hebben plaats gevonden wil niet zeggen dat er niets goeds in de bijbel staat.<...>


Briljant. Werkelijk briljant. Logica van de allerhoogste orde.



> <...>
> Er is geen dwang in religie (2:256)
> 
> Men kan niet iemand dwingen om de islam te accepteren. 
> 
> En indien uw Heer had gewild, zouden allen die op aarde zijn, zeker tezamen hebben geloofd. Wilt gij de mensen dan dwingen, gelovigen te worden? (10:99)


Heel juist. Met dat "er is geen dwang in religie" wordt veelvuldig geschermd onder een veronderstelde implicatie van verdraagzaamheid van de Islam, maar het zinnetje betekent alleen dat iemand niet gedwongen kan worden wat dan ook te geloven. Een open deur van jewelste. Er blijkt in het geheel niet uit hoe de omgang met andersdenkenden is. Koran en ahadith laten echter wat dat betreft weinig aan de verbeelding over. Ware monumenten van onverdraagzaamheid. 
Ben je bekend met het begrip 'dhimmie'? En dan gaat het dhimmieschap alleen nog maar over de mensen van het boek. 
Ongelovigen kunnen helemaal hun borst nat maken. Zij zijn namelijk in de optiek van gelovigen per definitie platte materialisten zonder idealen aan wie alles verwerpelijk is en met wie verder geen rekening gehouden hoeft te worden. Je zinnetje over materialisme als standaardattribuut van de ongelovige sprak al boekdelen: 



> <...>Verder is het behoorlijk zinloos, om hier te komen op maroc.nl, om moslims te overtuigen van het materialisme.<...>


Dat ddain van gelovigen is mij verder op zich worst, maar hen moet wel doorlopend duidelijk gemaakt worden dat uit het hebben van een geloof geen maatschappelijke priviliges volgen.

----------


## naam

> Sorry hoor, maar ik weet niet wat je met dit alles wilt zeggen. Je verwart hypotheses dat geologen hebben opgesteld en dat met "meetinstrumenten" metingen in het hier en nu hebben gedaan me dat wat de ET zegt.




Ja, so what. Heb jij alternatieven bijvoorbeeld voor het vinden van olie indien de aarde 6000 jaar oud is? Oliemaatschappijen kunnen olie vinden op basis van de ET en gaan er vanuit gaan dat olie miljoenen jaren geleden door hoge druk is gevormd. 

Jij zegt dat god het er al meteen heeft ingestopt. Hoe zou jij dan olie kunnen vinden en op basis van welke logica en theorie?

Geloof je niet dat een boom jaarringen kan hebben waaruit geconcludeerd kan worden dat die boom minimaal 10.000 jaar oud is. Heb je een alternatieve verklaring. 

Vind je meetmethoden die astrologen gebruiken om de ouderdom van de aarde berekenen niet goed en waarom niet. Kunnen we astrologie op de universiteit gaan opheffen.
Astrologen bereken de afstand tot de sterren met als uitgangspunt de snelheid van het licht. Nu kunnen ze tot berekeningen dat sterren miljoenen jaren oud kunnen zjin en het heelal miljarden jaren oud is. Hoe oud denk jij dat het heelal is, net zou oud als de aarde of ouder. Zijn al die wetenschappers die zich bezighouden met sterrenkunde, snappen ze het niet, zijn hun meetmethoden onbetrouwbaar? Heb jij daarvoor in de plaats betere meetmethoden die aantonen dat de aarde wel 6000 jaar oud is en misschien het heelal ook?

----------


## ronald

> Nee, dat stukje was humoristisch bedoeld. Voel je vrij er de humor niet van in te zien. 
> 
> Als de ET ook maar enigszins discutabel zou blijken indien geplaatst op de pijnbank van wetenschappelijk verificatie, dan zouden (evolutie-)biologen, geologen en geofysici de eersten zijn om 'm zonder omhaal uit het raam te flikkeren. Wat denk jij eigenlijk? Dat de ET voor die mensen een soortement redeloos geloof is zoals jij gelooft in de Waarheid van de scheppingsleer? Dat ze zich tegen beter weten in in hun vakgebied (mede) baseren op een ondeugdelijke theorie omdat..., ja waarom eigenlijk?
> Pure kwatsj dat jij kritisch zou staan tegenover de ET vanuit een puur wetenschappelijke benadering en niet vanuit door je geloof ingegeven ressentiment. De conclusie van het tegendeel zou namelijk luiden, dat nagenoeg alle even hierboven genoemde wetenschappers inferieur zijn aan de briljante Ronald omdat ze je keiharde pijnpunten van de ET over het hoofd hebben gezien. Conclusie: jij kraamt onzin uit. Of wilde je in volle ernst beweren, psycholoogje, dat jij deze mensen en Darwin zelf overtreft op hun eigen vakgebieden en wetenschapsbeoefening iha.?
> Je probeert me toch niet te vertellen dat je de logische keten die tot mijn conclusie leidt, niet vat? Je hebt nochthans met je vertoon van dilettantisme in dit topic extra ondersteuning verleend aan die conclusie.
> 
> Wie denkt dat een mier een welgevormde zin kan produceren zoals het exemplaar dat in de koran gepresenteerd wordt, denkt noodzakelijkerwijs dat mieren minstens even intelligent zijn als mensen. Hoe anders kan een mier zo'n zin produceren?


Dan snap ik echt niet waarom je je tijd met zaken vanuit de Bijbel verdoe.

----------


## ronald

> Briljant. Werkelijk briljant. Logica van de allerhoogste orde.
> 
> Heel juist. Met dat "er is geen dwang in religie" wordt veelvuldig geschermd onder een veronderstelde implicatie van verdraagzaamheid van de Islam, maar het zinnetje betekent alleen dat iemand niet gedwongen kan worden wat dan ook te geloven. Een open deur van jewelste. Er blijkt in het geheel niet uit hoe de omgang met andersdenkenden is. Koran en ahadith laten echter wat dat betreft weinig aan de verbeelding over. Ware monumenten van onverdraagzaamheid. 
> Ben je bekend met het begrip 'dhimmie'? En dan gaat het dhimmieschap alleen nog maar over de mensen van het boek. 
> Ongelovigen kunnen helemaal hun borst nat maken. Zij zijn namelijk in de optiek van gelovigen per definitie platte materialisten zonder idealen aan wie alles verwerpelijk is en met wie verder geen rekening gehouden hoeft te worden. Je zinnetje over materialisme als standaardattribuut van de ongelovige sprak al boekdelen: 
> 
> *Dat ddain van gelovigen is mij verder op zich worst, maar hen moet wel doorlopend duidelijk gemaakt worden dat uit het hebben van een geloof geen maatschappelijke priviliges volgen.*


Ik vind dit eigenlijk best grappig weet je.

----------


## ronald

> Ja, so what. Heb jij alternatieven bijvoorbeeld voor het vinden van olie indien de aarde 6000 jaar oud is? Oliemaatschappijen kunnen olie vinden op basis van de ET en gaan er vanuit gaan dat olie miljoenen jaren geleden door hoge druk is gevormd. 
> 
> Jij zegt dat god het er al meteen heeft ingestopt. Hoe zou jij dan olie kunnen vinden en op basis van welke logica en theorie?
> 
> Geloof je niet dat een boom jaarringen kan hebben waaruit geconcludeerd kan worden dat die boom minimaal 10.000 jaar oud is. Heb je een alternatieve verklaring. 
> 
> Vind je meetmethoden die astrologen gebruiken om de ouderdom van de aarde berekenen niet goed en waarom niet. Kunnen we astrologie op de universiteit gaan opheffen.
> Astrologen bereken de afstand tot de sterren met als uitgangspunt de snelheid van het licht. Nu kunnen ze tot berekeningen dat sterren miljoenen jaren oud kunnen zjin en het heelal miljarden jaren oud is. Hoe oud denk jij dat het heelal is, net zou oud als de aarde of ouder. Zijn al die wetenschappers die zich bezighouden met sterrenkunde, snappen ze het niet, zijn hun meetmethoden onbetrouwbaar? Heb jij daarvoor in de plaats betere meetmethoden die aantonen dat de aarde wel 6000 jaar oud is en misschien het heelal ook?




So what? Je had toch kunnen lezen dat sie olie er 6000 jaar geleden al in de aarde was? Ik snap je probleem niet. Dat het per se op jouw manier gevorms wordt is alleen gezien vanuit geologische "meetinstrumenten" die op zich wel goed kunnen zijn hoor. Dat is natuurlijk de petingen binnen de polen, interpolatie.

Waar zijn bomen gevonden met meer dan 10.000 ringen? Bovendien geldt hier precies het zelfde principe als bij aardolie.

Natuurlijk zijn methoden die astrologen doen goed. Dat zeg ik de hele tijd. Het is van belang voor toekomstige metingen en uitspraken daarover binnen de range. Alleen kan niemand empirische uitspraken doen die buiten de range vallen zoals het zogenaam "doorrekenen"zonder alle condities te kunnen weten. "Aannames" van condities zijn speculatief en niet empirisch.

----------


## Charlus

> Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door Charlus
> 
> 
> Nee, dat stukje was humoristisch bedoeld. Voel je vrij er de humor niet van in te zien. 
> 
> Als de ET ook maar enigszins discutabel zou blijken indien geplaatst op de pijnbank van wetenschappelijk verificatie, dan zouden (evolutie-)biologen, geologen en geofysici de eersten zijn om 'm zonder omhaal uit het raam te flikkeren. Wat denk jij eigenlijk? Dat de ET voor die mensen een soortement redeloos geloof is zoals jij gelooft in de Waarheid van de scheppingsleer? Dat ze zich tegen beter weten in in hun vakgebied (mede) baseren op een ondeugdelijke theorie omdat..., ja waarom eigenlijk?
> Pure kwatsj dat jij kritisch zou staan tegenover de ET vanuit een puur wetenschappelijke benadering en niet vanuit door je geloof ingegeven ressentiment. De conclusie van het tegendeel zou namelijk luiden, dat nagenoeg alle even hierboven genoemde wetenschappers inferieur zijn aan de briljante Ronald omdat ze je keiharde pijnpunten van de ET over het hoofd hebben gezien. Conclusie: jij kraamt onzin uit. Of wilde je in volle ernst beweren, psycholoogje, dat jij deze mensen en Darwin zelf overtreft op hun eigen vakgebieden en wetenschapsbeoefening iha.?
> Je probeert me toch niet te vertellen dat je de logische keten die tot mijn conclusie leidt, niet vat? Je hebt nochthans met je vertoon van dilettantisme in dit topic extra ondersteuning verleend aan die conclusie.
> 
> ...


Ik vraag me af hoe mensen, hele volksstammen zelfs, zulke overduidelijk door mensen bedachte larie als absolute, door een opperwezen ingebrachte waarheid kunnen zien (voor mij persoonlijk zou alleen die mier al voldoende zijn om mijn portie aan Fikkie te geven). Ze laten zelfs hun leven erdoor leiden. Hoe en waarom doen ze dat? Fascinerend. Nu weer dat gedoe met Wilders, voorheen de cartoonrellen, de fundi's op dit forum die zonder blikken of blozen met plaatstalen borden voor de kop de meest bizarre meningen verkondigen, veelal gebaseerd op denkbeelden uit het jaar nul etc.etc.etc. (en nog veel meer etcetera's).

----------


## Charlus

@Ronald, Naam
Astrologen? Jongens toch...

----------


## ronald

> Ik vraag me af hoe mensen, hele volksstammen zelfs, zulke overduidelijk door mensen bedachte larie als absolute, door een opperwezen ingebrachte waarheid kunnen zien (voor mij persoonlijk zou alleen die mier al voldoende zijn om mijn portie aan Fikkie te geven). Ze laten zelfs hun leven erdoor leiden. Hoe en waarom doen ze dat? Fascinerend. Nu weer dat gedoe met Wilders, voorheen de cartoonrellen, de fundi's op dit forum die zonder blikken of blozen met plaatstalen borden voor de kop de meest bizarre meningen verkondigen, veelal gebaseerd op denkbeelden uit het jaar nul etc.etc.etc. (en nog veel meer etcetera's).


Heeft te maken met persoonlijke en volksgeschiedenis denk ik. Een oermens zou ook niet snappen wat ze in een operatiekamer aan het doen zijn.

----------


## ronald

> @Ronald, Naam
> Astrologen? Jongens toch...


Ach....niet iedereen legt zout op elke slak.

----------


## Charlus

> Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door Charlus
> 
> 
> Ik vraag me af hoe mensen, hele volksstammen zelfs, zulke overduidelijk door mensen bedachte larie als absolute, door een opperwezen ingebrachte waarheid kunnen zien (voor mij persoonlijk zou alleen die mier al voldoende zijn om mijn portie aan Fikkie te geven). Ze laten zelfs hun leven erdoor leiden. Hoe en waarom doen ze dat? Fascinerend. Nu weer dat gedoe met Wilders, voorheen de cartoonrellen, de fundi's op dit forum die zonder blikken of blozen met plaatstalen borden voor de kop de meest bizarre meningen verkondigen, veelal gebaseerd op denkbeelden uit het jaar nul etc.etc.etc. (en nog veel meer etcetera's).
> 
> 
> Heeft te maken met persoonlijke en volksgeschiedenis denk ik. Een oermens zou ook niet snappen wat ze in een operatiekamer aan het doen zijn.


Wij bevinden ons beiden in het hier en nu. De een grijpt in de operatiekamer terug naar de concepten van oermensen en de ander niet.

----------


## ronald

> Wij bevinden ons beiden in het hier en nu. De een grijpt in de operatiekamer terug naar de concepten van oermensen en de ander niet.


...en de oermens grijpt naar de concepten van de onwetende...

----------


## naam

> @Ronald, Naam
> Astrologen? Jongens toch...




Sorry, sorry, astronomen!!!!! Was in de war......

----------


## naam

Nog wel ff terugkomen op de vraag hoe oud denkje dat het heelal is. Natuurkundigen en sterrenkundigen (ja dat woord gebruik ik voor de zekerheid niet meer) kunnen berekenen dat sterren miljoenen lichtjaren ver weg staan. Hoe verklaar je dat in verhouding tot een 6000 jaren oude aarde. Hebben natuurkundigen het helemaal fout?

Het zich langzaam verplaatsen van de verschillende continenten en conclusies daaruit voor het vinden van vulkanen, het ontstaan van aardbevingen is ook een indicatie voor een miljoenen jaren aarde. De theorie kopt in ieder geval.

Ook de halfwaardetijden van elementen geven bewijs voor de oude aarde. Heb jij bewijs dat dat bewijs niet klopt?


Nog een stukje over theorievorming. 

Het scheermes van Occam wordt ook wel het spaarzaamheidsbeginsel genoemd. Tegenwoordig wordt het als volgt genterpreteerd: "hoe eenvoudiger de verklaring, hoe beter" of "vermenigvuldig hypotheses niet onnodig." In elk geval, het scheermes van Occam is een beginsel dat vaak buiten de ontologie (zijnsleer) wordt gebruikt, bv. door wetenschapsfilosofen die criteria proberen vast te leggen door te kiezen uit theorien met een gelijkwaardige verklaringskracht. Wanneer je verklaringen geeft voor iets, neem dan niet meer aan dan nodig. Von Dniken had misschien gelijk toen hij zei dat buitenaardse wezens onze voorouders kunst en techniek bijbrachten, maar we moeten die buitenaardse wezens niet voor waar aannemen om de prestaties van onze voorouders te verklaren. Waarom pluraliteiten onnodig aannemen? Of, zoals de meesten het nu zouden zeggen, veronderstel niet meer dan nodig.

Oliver W. Holmes en Jerome Frank zouden wel eens het scheermes van Occam hebben gebruikt in hun argument dat er niet zoiets is als "de Wet." Er zijn enkel onpartijdige besluiten en individuele uitspraken, en de som daarvan vormt de wet. Om de zaken nog verwarrender te maken, noemen deze eminente juristen hun zienswzijze wettelijk realisme, in plaats van wettelijk nominalisme. Het maakt de zaak er niet eenvoudiger op.

Omdat het scheermes van Occam soms het beginsel van eenvoud wordt genoemd, menen sommige creationisten dat het scheermes van Occam gebruikt kan worden om creationisme te verdedigen tegen de evolutieleer. Immers, God alles laten creren is veel eenvoudiger dan het complexe mechanisme dat de evolutieleer is. Maar het scheermes van Occam zegt niet dat een eenvoudiger hypothese beter is dan een ingewikkelde. Anders zou het maar een bijzonder saai scheermes szijn voor een stompzinnig gepeupel.

Sommigen hebben het scheermes van Occam zelfs gebruikt om besparingen te verrechtvaardigen: "wat met minder kan gedaan worden, wordt onnodig gedaan met meer." Deze aanpak past het scheermes van Occam toe maar vergeet daarbij wel het woord "veronderstellingen." Het verwart ook de woorden "minder (geld)" en "minder (zaken)." Occam gaat over minder veronderstellingen, niet minder geld.

Het oorspronkelijke beginsel lijkt te worden ingeroepen binnen een context van een geloof in het feit dat perfectie de eenvoud zelf is. Dit is een metafysische vooroordeel dat we delen met de middeleeuwers en de oude Grieken. Net als bij hen gaan de meeste van onze geschillen niet over het beginsel maar wel wat als noodzakelijk geldt. Voor de materialist vermenigvuldigen dualisten pluraliteiten onnodig. Voor de dualist is het nodig zowel een geest als een lichaam aan te nemen. Voor athesten staat het aannemen van God en een bovennatuurlijk rijk gelijk aan het onnodig aannemen van pluraliteiten. Voor de thest is het noodzakelijk God voor waar aan te nemen. Enzovoort. Voor Von Dniken maken de feiten het misschien nodig om het bestaan van buitenaardse wezens aan te nemen. Voor anderen zijn deze buitenaardse wezens onnodige pluraliteiten. Uiteindelijk zegt het scheermes van Occam weinig meer dan dat voor athesten God onnodig is maar dat dat niet waar is voor thesten. Als dat zo is, dan is het beginsel niet echt nuttig. Mocht anderzijds het scheermes van Occam betekenen dat bij twee verschillende verklaringen, een ongeloofwaardige en een mogelijke, een rationeel persoon de mogelijke verklaring moet kiezen, dan lijkt het beginsel zelf onnodig omdat het zo voor de hand liggend is. Maar als het beginsel werkelijk een minimalistisch beginsel is, dan lijkt het te betekenen "hoe meer reducering, hoe beter". In dat geval had men het spaarzaamheidsbeginsel beter de kettingzaag van Occam genoemd, aangezien het dan voornamelijk nuttig is voor uitgesproken ontologie.

----------


## Charlus

> Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door Charlus
> 
> 
> Wij bevinden ons beiden in het hier en nu. De een grijpt in de operatiekamer terug naar de concepten van oermensen en de ander niet.
> 
> 
> ...en de oermens grijpt naar de concepten van de onwetende...


Tot zover dit uitstapje.

Als de ET ook maar enigszins discutabel zou blijken indien geplaatst op de pijnbank van wetenschappelijk verificatie, dan zouden (evolutie-)biologen, geologen en geofysici de eersten zijn om 'm zonder omhaal uit het raam te flikkeren. Wat denk jij eigenlijk? Dat de ET voor die mensen een soortement redeloos geloof is zoals jij gelooft in de Waarheid van de scheppingsleer? Dat ze zich tegen beter weten in in hun vakgebied (mede) baseren op een ondeugdelijke theorie omdat..., ja waarom eigenlijk?
Pure kwatsj dat jij kritisch zou staan tegenover de ET vanuit een puur wetenschappelijke benadering en niet vanuit door je geloof ingegeven ressentiment. De conclusie van het tegendeel zou namelijk luiden, dat nagenoeg alle even hierboven genoemde wetenschappers inferieur zijn aan de briljante Ronald omdat ze je keiharde pijnpunten van de ET over het hoofd hebben gezien. Conclusie: jij kraamt onzin uit. Of wilde je in volle ernst beweren, psycholoogje, dat jij deze mensen en Darwin zelf overtreft op hun eigen vakgebieden en wetenschapsbeoefening iha.?
Je probeert me toch niet te vertellen dat je de logische keten die tot mijn conclusie leidt, niet vat? Je hebt nochthans met je vertoon van dilettantisme in dit topic extra ondersteuning verleend aan die conclusie.

----------


## Rourchid

> 1 Cor 13:12
> _Videmus nunc per speculum in enigmate, tunc autem facie ad faciem; nunc cognosco ex parte, tunc autem cognoscam sicut et cognitus sum._


Dominee H.P.Pas bestijgt de kansel?!!!



> Da's voor Christenen.


2 Timoteum 2
13 - si non credimus ille fidelis manet_ negare se ipsum non potest_

----------


## H.P.Pas

> Dominee H.P.Pas bestijgt de kansel?!!!
> 
> [/SIZE]


Hoogstens pastoor, voor Vaticanum II.
Dominees spreken van oudsher in de kerk hun moerstaal.

----------


## Rourchid

> Dat de kruistochten hebben plaats gevonden wil niet zeggen dat er niets goeds in de bijbel staat.


מִשְׁלֵי כח
.*כו* בּוֹטֵחַ בְּלִבּוֹ, הוּא כְסִיל; וְהוֹלֵךְ בְּחָכְמָה, הוּאיִמָּלֵט
أَمْثَالٌ ٢٨
.*٢٦*اَلْمُتَّكِلُ عَلَى قَلْبِهِ هُوَ جَاهِلٌ، وَالسَّالِكُ بِحِكْمَةٍ هُوَ يَنْجُو

----------


## Rourchid

> Zij zijn namelijk in de optiek van gelovigen per definitie platte materialisten zonder idealen aan wie alles verwerpelijk is en met wie verder geen rekening gehouden hoeft te worden.


Materialistisch monisme <--> reductionistisch fysicalisme etc. etc.

----------


## Rourchid

> Het oorspronkelijke beginsel lijkt te worden ingeroepen binnen een context van een geloof in het feit dat perfectie de eenvoud zelf is. Dit is een metafysische vooroordeel dat we delen met de middeleeuwers en de oude Grieken. Net als bij hen gaan de meeste van onze geschillen niet over het beginsel maar wel wat als noodzakelijk geldt. Voor de materialist vermenigvuldigen dualisten pluraliteiten onnodig. Voor de dualist is het nodig zowel een geest als een lichaam aan te nemen. Voor athesten staat het aannemen van God en een bovennatuurlijk rijk gelijk aan het onnodig aannemen van pluraliteiten. Voor de thest is het noodzakelijk God voor waar aan te nemen. Enzovoort.


Met het opgeven van de dualistische en destische posities aangaande leven en geest, en met de acceptatie van het materialisme in de tweede helft van de 19-e eeuw, ontstond er een nieuw vraagstuk: hoe zijn leven en geest te relateren aan de materile wereld waaruit zij voortkomen? 
Het materialisme is de opvatting dat alles dat we in deze wereld aantreffen -ook leven en geest- uiteindelijk voorkomt uit materile condities. 
Het materialisme wordt vaak synoniem gesteld met fysicalisme. Het fysicalisme is de doctrine dat de wereld "_contains just what a true complete physics would say it contains_" (Crane en Mellor,1990:186). 

Een dergelijke ware en complete fysische theorie wordt geacht uitspraken te doen over (a) welke objecten de wereld bevat, en (b) welke relaties er tussen die objecten bestaan. 
Op grond van die twee soorten uitspraken kan een onderscheid gemaakt worden tussen een _ontologisch_ fysicalisme en een _nomologisch_ fysicalisme. Het ontologisch fysicalisme beweert dat de kleinste deeltjes fysische entiteiten zijn, en dat alles in deze wereld uiteindelijk is opgebouwd uit deze kleinste fysische entiteiten. 

Het nomologisch fysicalisme beweert dat de fundamentele wetmatigheden fysische wetmatigheden zijn, en dat alles in deze wereld ondergeschikt is aan fysische wetmatigheden. 
Emergentisten verwerpen het nomologisch fysicalisme. 
Emergentisten stellen dat gehelen in deze wereld weliswaar zijn samengesteld uit kleinste deeltjes, maar dat die gehelen vanwege hun samenstelling nieuwe ('emergente' eigenschappen hebben, nieuw in de zin dat het eigenschappen zijn die de delen niet hebben. 

Die nieuwe eigenschappen zijn volgens de emergentisten verbonden met eigen wetmatigheden, die niet te reduceren zijn tot fysische wetmatigheden. 
Emergentisten hebben in de regel geen problemen met het ontologisch 
fysicalisme, omdat het afwijzen daarvan tot dualisme leidt, waar het emergentisme het dualisme verwerpt. 

Sinds de acceptatie van het materialisme als uitgangspunt, inhoudende het afwijzen van de Carthesiaanse geestsubstantie en van _entelechie_ als levenssubstantie, loopt al meer dan 150 jaar een debat tussen reductionisten en non-reductionisten: het debat over de vraag of theorien over eigenschappen van leven en geest nu welof niet te reduceren zijn naar fysische theorie. 

Non-reductionisten putten zich uit in argumentaties die aantonen dat bijvoorbeeld 
mentale eigenschappen en fysieke eigenschappen niet direct aan elkaar te relateren zijn; reductionisten stellen dat het mogelijk _moet_ zijn mentale eigenschappen en fysieke eigenschappen aan elkaar te relateren, maar dat het ons momenteel nog aan adequate theorien ontbreekt om deze relatie te kunnen leggen. 

Bron : http://home.pi.net/~gdalfsen/downloads/gda11110.pdf (.pdf bestand)

----------


## Rourchid

> Dominees spreken van oudsher in de kerk hun moerstaal.


Maar dat zegt niks over het al dan niet begrepen worden van de dominee(s) door de lidmaten van de kerkgemeenschap.

----------


## ronald

> מִשְׁלֵי כח
> .*כו* בּוֹטֵחַ בְּלִבּוֹ, הוּא כְסִיל; וְהוֹלֵךְ בְּחָכְמָה, הוּאיִמָּלֵט
> أَمْثَالٌ ٢٨
> .*٢٦*اَلْمُتَّكِلُ عَلَى قَلْبِهِ هُوَ جَاهِلٌ، وَالسَّالِكُ بِحِكْمَةٍ هُوَ يَنْجُو


מִשְׁלֵי כח-
יד: אַשְׁרֵי אָדָם, מְפַחֵד תָּמִיד; וּמַקְשֶׁה לִבּוֹ, יִפּוֹל בְּרָעָה

----------


## maartenn100

Volgens mij wil het scheermes van Ockham meer zeggen dan dat Naam suggereert.
Het gaat er om dat wanneer je een onwaarschijnlijke verklaring geeft (goden, engelen, geesten enz...) je bewijskracht en argumentatie juist vele mate strenger moet worden beoordeeld, en krachtiger zijn.
Maw: hoe onwaarschijnlijker, hoe meer bewijs nodig. Godsdienstigen menen nogal eens het omgekeerde: hoe onwaarschijnlijker en ongelooflijker: hoe meer geloof... (zomaar). Hoe meer wetenschap, hoe minder geloofwaardig in hun ogen(vb: ET).
Een psychiater of psycholoog zou dit als een foute denktrant diagnostiseren, ware het niet dat deze mensen onder de categorie 'gelovigen' vallen, en dus door culturele en traditionele overleveringen hiertoe gekomen zijn.

Rourshid, voorlopig is het toch zo, dat alle vraagstukken over de materie, naar een verklaring in de materie zelf verwijzen. 

De moment dat wetenschappers een link opmerken met iets buitennatuurlijks (bovennatuurlijks als God bvb.) kunnen zij kwakzalverij en loze beweringen of wanen onderscheiden van godsgeloof en zeggen: godsgeloof is waardevoller dan bvb. geloof in kabouters of elfen, die de planten 's nachts verzorgen, om die en die redenen. Maar voorlopig kan het op geen enkele rationele grond een geloofwaardiger statuut krijgen (tenzij door traditie) dan een goed sprookje met een naleefbare moraal erin verweven.

Dus het blijft een kwestie van geloven, maar 'geloven' in de zin van 'niet zeker weten'.
De verwijzingen naar engelen, onbevlekte ontvangenissen en wonderen of God als een stem uit de hemel, die geboden en verboden overhandigt: over een dergelijke voorstelling kan de wetenschap gerust stellen dat het verzonnen is door mensen. Zoiets is zeer onwaarchijnlijk, zoniet onmogelijk. 
God, zoals beschreven door moslims, als 'aan zichzelf genoeg' en 'onbeschrijfbaar in woorden', is eerder iets wat niet uit te sluiten valt, en onwetenschappelijk, want niet napluisbaar. Maar dat deze God een moraal zou opleggen is dan weer een verzinsel van mensen.
Er zijn dus genoeg pretenties in de godsdiensten, die zaken veronderstellen waarvan je met zekerheid kan zeggen, dat ze onmogelijk hebben kunnen bestaan in die hoedanigheid, en bijgevolg ontsproten zijn uit de oeverloze menselijke fantasie. Daarnaast is er de moraal en zijn er de potische aansporingen, die de harten kunnen beroeren. Dat heeft dan weer wel zijn waarde.

----------


## naima_18

hallo,

Het gaat niet om waar je geboren bent, ik ben in Nederland geboren ben ik dan een Christen? NEE, ik ben een pure Moslima.

----------


## naam

> hallo,
> 
> Het gaat niet om waar je geboren bent, ik ben in Nederland geboren ben ik dan een Christen? NEE, ik ben een pure Moslima.



Ben je geboren in Staphort uit een christelijk gezin dan ben je christen en geen moslima. Het geloof wat je aanhangt hangt af van het geloof van je ouders en waar je geboren bent.

----------


## Babyface

> Van mij is het niet nodig, dat in de koran de proton en neutron wordt genoemd. Jij voerde echter een koranvers op als bewijs dat het atoom al in de koran wordt genoemd.
> Ook gaf je een vers: ...noch bestaat er iets, groter of minder dan dit of het staat in een duidelijk Boek.
> Vandaar dat ik schreef:
> Ik neem aan dat hiermede de koran wordt bedoeld. Waar wordt het neutron en proton dan genoemd in de koran? 
> Ook schreef ik, waarom het woord atoom overnemen van de Grieken, dat ondeelbaar betekend, als je op het moment dat je dat je dat in de koran opneemt, zou weten dat het atoom wel deelbaar is, en er dus kleinere materie bestaat, b.v. proton en neutron, en dan die niet noemen?
> 
> Je geeft een flink aantal moslim geleerden, die al beweerden dat de aarde niet plat maar rond was. Alle genoemde geleerden, leefden echter 3 tot 7 eeuwen nadat de koran tot stand was gekomen! Ook schrijf je, dat toen deze moslim geleerden dat schreven, men in Europa nog in duisternis leefden. Dat viel echter reuze mee.
> De vroegste moslimgeleerde die jij noemt, stierf in 1069. Aristoteles (daar is hij weer!) schreef in 330 voor Christus:
> 
> ...



*"Duidelijk Boek"* staat niet voor de Heilige Koraan maar voor *"Lawh Al Mahfod"* wat wil zeggen een Welbewaard Boek. De Boek die bij Allah swt is. 
Dat men soortgelijke teksten al bij de oudheden aantrof is een logisch gegeven daar zij ook boodschappers ontvingen. De Grieken kregen notabene dezelfde boodschap als de laatste Profeet vzmh die kreeg. Hij swt is ons God allen.


*"Herinner hen dus, jij bent slechts iemand die mensen aan iets herinnert. Je kunt ze niet dwingen te geloven."*

Soerah al Ghashiyah vers 21





> Als mensen zijn bekeerd tot de islam, omdat daar wetenschap in staat, dan hebben zij dat dus op de verkeerde grond gedaan.
> Je hebt inderdaad gelijk, dat je hart er voor moet openstaan. Er zijn altijd mensen geweest en die zullen er altijd zijn, die het leven moeilijk aankunnen, en bang zijn voor de dood. Deze mensen zijn altijd aan het zoeken naar steun van een opperwezen. Als je zoekende bent, en overtuigd wilt worden dat God bestaat, dan zul je altijd wel iets vinden waardoor je overtuigd wordt. Dus het enkele het feit, dat je mensen ziet bidden kan dan al genoeg zijn. Zij heeft een grote hunkering naar geborgenheid, steun etc. dus dan is de simpele aanblik van biddende mensen blijkbaar al voldoende.



Hoogmoed druipt er vanaf zeg. Jij weet waarom iemand tot gelovige zijt? Oa omdat ze "het leven moeilijk aankunnen, en bang zijn voor de dood"? 

en daarom zijn ze maar altijd op zoek naar een Opperwezen? Alsof ze geen steun zouden hebben binnen de familie en vriendenkring etc?
Hetzelfde geldt "voor hunkering naar geborgenheid, steun etc" alsof de gelovigen dit niet bij elkander kunnen vinden..

Sinds wanneer zijn de gelovigen bang voor de dood? sinds wanneer als zij erin geloven in het Paradijs terecht te komen? 




En verder; in de Koraan staat geen wetenschap maar een aanzet hiertoe. Dus worden wij aangespoord te zoeken.





> Ik heb het al eerder geschreven, als je het halve A4tje over het atoom leest van je vriend Marc, je niet in redelijkheid kan volhouden, dat mijn argumenten (allemaal) zijn overgenomen van deze webstek. 
> 
> 
> 
> Als iemand met zijn auto in een boom eindigt, en een ploeg van chirurgen na 18 uur opereren het leven van de ernstig gewonde kan redden, dan zal de gelovige zeggen, dat het een wonder van God is. Een niet gelovige zal zijn overleven schrijven op het conto van dat chirurgenteam.
> Toch denk ik, dat er niet n gelovige zal bestaan, die als hij na een ernstig ongeval in kritieke toestand op de grond ligt, tegen het ambulancepersoneel zal zeggen, breng mij maar naar huis. Als het de wil van God is, dan zal ik overleven, is het de wil van God dat ik sterf, dan kunnen ook de knapste chirurgen mij niet redden.
> 
> Ik denk dan ook, dat als jij voorbeelden zou geven, van die dagelijkse tekenen van God, niet gelovigen die zouden betitelen, als toeval, geluk, of natuurwetten. 
> 
> ...




Als een gelovige hulp afwijst die hem in staat stelt beter te worden door te menen; als het de Wil van God swt ga ik wel dood thuis, dan zal hij hierop zeker berecht worden en moet hij zijn verantwoording hierover afleggen. Hij heeft immers zijn gezondheid verwaarloost.

Een gelovige zal beide dankbaar zijn; God swt en de chirurgenteam. En dit is wat God swt ook gebied. Hij swt spoort aan het betere voor jezelf te willen in welk omstandigheid ook.

----------


## Charlus

> Ben je geboren in Staphort uit een christelijk gezin dan ben je christen en geen moslima. Het geloof wat je aanhangt hangt af van het geloof van je ouders en waar je geboren bent.


Afgezien van bekeringen en afvalligheid natuurlijk.

----------


## Babyface

> Goede middag Sneeuwwitje.
> 
> Ik heb het koranvers 79:30 gegoogled, en krijg toch vooral; dat Hij de aarde heeft gespreid.
> Geen ei(vorm) te zien!
> Ook uit onverdachte hoek lees je deze betekenis:
> 
> 
> ULAMON Nieuws is een uitgave van de Unie van Lahore Ahmadiyya Moslim Organisaties Nederland, een samenwerkingsverband van Ahmadiyya Anjuman Ishaat Islam Amsterdam, Ahmadiyya Anjuman Ishaat Islam (Lahore) Nederland, Rotterdamse Islamitische Vereniging en Stichting Ahmadiyya Ishaat-i-Islam. 
> 
> ...




Met "uitspreiden" wordt bedoeld de continenten in hun huidige vorm. En en nu 5.





> Er wordt gezegd dat dag en nacht elkaar afwisselen en dat kan alleen omdat de aarde rond is.


Ook dat beide ieder in perfectie hun eigen banen draaien en dat de aarde boven haar 7 hemelen heeft, de ozonlaag en al die andere lagen. In totaal 7.

----------


## Charlus

> <...>Sinds wanneer zijn de gelovigen bang voor de dood? sinds wanneer als zij erin geloven in het Paradijs terecht te komen?<...>


Dat is een omkering van de werkelijkheid. Gelovigen kunnen de onzekerheden van het leven en de dood niet accepteren, daarom verkiezen ze te geloven in god. In principe niks op tegen.



> <...>En verder; in de Koraan staat geen wetenschap maar een aanzet hiertoe.<...>


Verwarrend dat moslims niet een eenduidig geluid laten horen. Sommige van je collega's zijn het niet met je eens, zie bv. http://www.miraclesofthequran.com/scientific_index.html. Vooral de babbelende mier geeft mi. te denken.

----------


## Tomas

> Met "uitspreiden" wordt bedoeld de continenten in hun huidige vorm. En en nu 5.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ook dat beide ieder in perfectie hun eigen banen draaien en dat de aarde boven haar 7 hemelen heeft, de ozonlaag en al die andere lagen. In totaal 7.


Je laatste opmerking laat ik even voor de onzin die het is, maar je realiseert je toch wel -als je dit allemaal gelooft- dat in feite de westerse wetenschap de Koran voor jullie verklaart. Zelfs Mohammed en zijn gezellen wisten niet dat er met spreiden in deze, de continentale drift werd bedoelt. Pas sinds de vorige eeuw is dit -door voornamelijk atheistische en/of niet islamitische- wetenschappers jullie kenbaar gemaakt. Best wel apart dat voor jullie de Koran onbegrijpelijk is, tot een westerse wetenschapper het uitlegt. Een wetenschapper nog wel, die het maar onzin vind.

----------


## naam

> Je laatste opmerking laat ik even voor de onzin die het is, maar je realiseert je toch wel -als je dit allemaal gelooft- dat in feite de westerse wetenschap de Koran voor jullie verklaart. Zelfs Mohammed en zijn gezellen wisten niet dat er met spreiden in deze, de continentale drift werd bedoelt. Pas sinds de vorige eeuw is dit -door voornamelijk atheistische en/of niet islamitische- wetenschappers jullie kenbaar gemaakt. Best wel apart dat voor jullie de Koran onbegrijpelijk is, tot een westerse wetenschapper het uitlegt. Een wetenschapper nog wel, die het maar onzin vind.


Waar staat bovendien dat met dat uitspreiden de continenten worden bedoeld? Zo lust ik er nog wel een paar.

----------


## Charlus

> <...>Ook dat beide ieder in perfectie hun eigen banen draaien en dat de aarde boven haar 7 hemelen heeft, de ozonlaag en al die andere lagen. In totaal 7.


De koran veronderstelde reeds de ozonlaag. O jee, zo eentje.
Jij onderschrijft dat zon en maan gelijksoortige banen rond de aarde beschrijven, dat is namelijk wat de koran stelt. Afgezien daarvan denk jij dat mieren minstens zo intelligent zijn als mensen.

----------


## Thermopylae

> *"Duidelijk Boek"* staat niet voor de Heilige Koraan maar voor *"Lawh Al Mahfod"* wat wil zeggen een Welbewaard Boek. De Boek die bij Allah swt is. 
> Dat men soortgelijke teksten al bij de oudheden aantrof is een logisch gegeven daar zij ook boodschappers ontvingen. De Grieken kregen notabene dezelfde boodschap als de laatste Profeet vzmh die kreeg. Hij swt is ons God allen.
> 
> 
> *"Herinner hen dus, jij bent slechts iemand die mensen aan iets herinnert. Je kunt ze niet dwingen te geloven."*
> 
> Soerah al Ghashiyah vers 21
> 
> Hoogmoed druipt er vanaf zeg. Jij weet waarom iemand tot gelovige zijt? Oa omdat ze "het leven moeilijk aankunnen, en bang zijn voor de dood"? 
> ...


Er werden voorbeelden aangevoerd, van wetenschap die in de koran zou staan. Daarop is antwoord gegeven.

Zover je terug gaat in de geschiedenis van de mensheid, zul je zien - bij alle volkeren - over de gehele wereld - dat zij zich goden hebben geschapen.
Ook hadden zij bedacht, dat men na de dood verder leeft in het hiernamaals.
Bovendien was het leven in het paradijs/nirvana/walhalla/hemel tig keer fijner dan op aarde, en werd men ook nog eens met overleden dierbaren herenigd!
Duidelijk dus, wat de mensen ook al zeg 100 000 jaar geleden wilden; een god tot wie men zich kon wenden in grote nood, en d.m.v. gebeden en offers, deze goden hulp afsmeken. Ook was men als de dood (!) voor de dood, en het verliezen van dierbaren.
Dus schiep men heel simpel goden, en het hiernamaals om deze angsten de baas te kunnen.
In de tijd gezien nog maar heel kort geleden, gingen mensen over van polytheisme naar monotheisme. 
Opvallend daarbij is, dat hoewel men dat hele meergoden gedoe onzin vond, en door menen bedacht, dat men wel precies het verder leven na de dood, onder nog veel fijnere omstandigheden dan op aarde, en de hereniging met overleden geliefden ook in het monotheisme aanhield! Ook het bidden en offeren tot God in moeilijke tijden om hulp te verkrijgen bleef gewoon bestaan!
Opvallend is, dat in landen waar het heel slecht gaat, burgeroorlog heerst, grote armoede is de mensen heel religieus zijn, en in de landen waar alles prima gaat, en rijkdom is, er steeds meer mensen van hun geloof stappen! Vorig jaar sprak een hoge kardinaal in Rome nog bitter, als de tijden in Europa weer eens minder zouden worden, dan lopen de kerken weer vol! Je kunt het ook heel goed zien aan Polen. In het begin prees Paus Johannes-Paulus II zijn landgenoten, daar waren de mensen nog vroom en gingen trouw ter kerke. Aan het einde van zijn pontificaat leverde hij al kritiek op Polen, omdat men van het rechte pad begon of te dwalen. Niet geheel toevallig. Aanvankelijk was Polen straatarm, maar de laatste jaren gaat het al flink beter economisch gezien, en promt zie je al, dat sommige mensen zich wat minder aan de kerk gelegen laten liggen!
Mijn opmerking is derhalve niet door hoogmoed ingegeven, maar gewoon gebaseerd op de feiten van zeg de laatste 100 000 jaar!

Je schrijft:

"Dat men soortgelijke teksten al bij de oudheden aantrof is een logisch gegeven daar zij ook boodschappers ontvingen. De Grieken kregen notabene dezelfde boodschap als de laatste Profeet vzmh die kreeg. Hij swt is ons God allen." 

Dat is ook het trucje dat gelovigen steeds weer proberen. De Grieken geloofden niet in God, maar in vele goden. Toch probeert men op deze manier, de enorme wetenschappelijke prestaties van de Grieken, die je vaak terug ziet in de veel jongere koran, soms zelfs inclusief een fout, als bewijs dat het is overgeschreven van veel oudere wetenschappelijke werken! - aan God toe te schrijven!
Als er al boodschappers van God bij de oude Grieken zijn geweest - er zijn overigens geen bewijzen van - dan hebben de Grieken daar bitter weinig mee gedaan, gezien hun polytheistische godsdienst!

Je schrijft:

"en daarom zijn ze maar altijd op zoek naar een Opperwezen? Alsof ze geen steun zouden hebben binnen de familie en vriendenkring etc?
Hetzelfde geldt "voor hunkering naar geborgenheid, steun etc" alsof de gelovigen dit niet bij elkander kunnen vinden..

Sinds wanneer zijn de gelovigen bang voor de dood? sinds wanneer als zij erin geloven in het Paradijs terecht te komen?" 

Ja! al zo lang de mens op aarde is! Heel lang goden, en sinds relatief kort geleden n God.
Kunnen familileden je een plaatsje in het paradijs bezorgen? Als gelovigen niet bang voor de dood zouden zijn, dan zouden ze niet gelovig zijn!
Lees maar eens hier op het forum, hoe mensen bezig zijn met door goede werken bonuspunten te verzamelen voor een plaats in het paradijs. En hoe zaken die ingaan tegen de koran, worden afgeraden, met een verwijzing naar het laatse oordeel!

----------


## Thermopylae

> Met "uitspreiden" wordt bedoeld de continenten in hun huidige vorm. En en nu 5.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ook dat beide ieder in perfectie hun eigen banen draaien en dat de aarde boven haar 7 hemelen heeft, de ozonlaag en al die andere lagen. In totaal 7.


Dat is wat we steeds schrijven. Mensen laten op koranverzen, die op zich vaag en multi-interpretabel zijn, hedendaagse wetenschap los. Dan gaan ze een op zich vage koran tekst naar de moderne wetenschap "toepraten"; zie je dat bedoelde ze al 1400 jaar gelden wordt dan gezegd!

----------


## Babyface

> Dat is een omkering van de werkelijkheid. Gelovigen kunnen de onzekerheden van het leven en de dood niet accepteren, daarom verkiezen ze te geloven in god. In principe niks op tegen.
> 
> Verwarrend dat moslims niet een eenduidig geluid laten horen. Sommige van je collega's zijn het niet met je eens, zie bv. http://www.miraclesofthequran.com/scientific_index.html. Vooral de babbelende mier geeft mi. te denken.




De Koraan bevat de werkelijkheid. Vertellingen over de aarde, het helaal, de zonnestelsel, de 2 zeen die elkaar ontmoeten maar niet in elkaar kunnen opgaan etc. dit zijn feiten en zaken die zo zijn zoals ze zijn. Die worden dus ook zo opgesomd in de Koraan. Heden ten dage weten we steeds beter wat zij inhouden. Lijkt me logisch. Voorts ten tijde van de laatste Profeet vzmh zou een gedetaileerd concept van de Koraan ver boven de bevattingsvermogen van de mensen uitrijzen en bovendien ontbreekte het aan de beschikkeng der taal vwb de atoomfysica, astronomie, geologie, antenatologie, biologie, anotomie, zoologie en vele andere logien etc. Dit deed het in huidige vorm van de Koraan al laatst staan als ze hele encyclopedien moesten vervaardigen. Het zou een illusie zijn om in te geloven dat men dit toen al gekund zou hebben al bewijs van de Profetie. 
Details komen met de verdere ontwikkeling der aarde en mensheid. Dat zien we nu en de ontwikkelingen zullen gestaag voortduren.
De ahadith over een vierkant doos waar de gehele mensheid op hetzelfde ogenblik naar zal kijken en hetzelfde zou kunnen zien en horen, of iemand zou spreken en de hele wereld zou hem op hetzelfde moment horen of het reizen in de lucht en dan binnen een dag de halve wereld rond gereisd te hebben; dit zijn zaken die al vermeld werden door de Profeet vzmh wijl de mensen hier niet bij konden.. dat was 1 van de redenen waarom hij niet werd geloofd.





> Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door Tomas 
> 
> Je laatste opmerking laat ik even voor de onzin die het is, maar je realiseert je toch wel -als je dit allemaal gelooft- dat in feite de westerse wetenschap de Koran voor jullie verklaart. Zelfs Mohammed en zijn gezellen wisten niet dat er met spreiden in deze, de continentale drift werd bedoelt. Pas sinds de vorige eeuw is dit -door voornamelijk atheistische en/of niet islamitische- wetenschappers jullie kenbaar gemaakt. Best wel apart dat voor jullie de Koran onbegrijpelijk is, tot een westerse wetenschapper het uitlegt. Een wetenschapper nog wel, die het maar onzin vind.



Nu is het veelal de Westerse wetenschap die zaken verklaart inderdaad, eerder de Grieken toen de Arabieren etc. Dat verplaatst zich. Om de eer volledig bij het westen te doen plaatsen is dan wel kort door de bocht. Wie zal zeggen wat er over 100 jaar zal zijn, de ontwikkelingen dan en door wie zij ontdekt zijn etc.. dat weet niemand. Wat de profeet wist over "uitspreiding" in dezen zijn de continenten zoals ze nu zijn. Dat wist dus de Profeet vzmh wel degelijk. Het staat er notabene zwart op wit, je argumenatie stuit daarom op niets.. men reisdde toen ook al. Dat is niet enkel aan deze tijd gelimiteerd.

Verder is de Koraan tot op heden nooit opgeraakt qua miracles en geschiedschrijving. De Koraan spoort daarom aan om over land te reizen en naar de heelal te kijken om tot ontdekkingen te komen. In tegenstelling tot misschien wel de Christelijke en Joodse leer die de wetenschap afwijzen worden de moslims hiertoe aangemoedigd. Of die wetenschapper een niet moslim ofwel moslim betreft doet daar niet aan af. En dankbaar zijn wij voor de gunsten van ons Heer.

Nogmaals enkel het onstaan van soorten uit andere soorten wijzen wij af. De rest is ons een gunst. Wie nieuwsgierig is en hiervoor werkt zal krijgen wat hij wil of gij een ongelovige zijt of niet. Dat doet er niet toe. Tenslotte zijn ongelovigen ook begunstigd. Enkel de evolutietheorie zal nooit krijgen wat het wil. Een bewijs van zijn bewering. Diens aannames zijn niet op wetenschappelijke en empirische gronden gefundeerd. Derhalve is het ook geen wetenschap. Tot het tegendeel bewezen is blijft men gelovig omdat het geloof met hardere bewijzen komt dan de evolutieleer mbt het ontstaan der leven. En de evolutieleer zal nooit kunnen bewijzen dat wij uit dezelfde voorvader afstammen als de apen noch zal zij kunnen bewijzen dat dieren uit elkander voortvloeien. 


*"En zij bestemmen een gedeelte van wat Wij hun hebben geschonken voor datgene, waarvan zij geen kennis hebben. Bij Allah, gij zult zeker ondervraagd worden over al hetgeen gij hebt verzonnen"*


Soerah an Nahl vers 56


Deze wil ik met je meedelen. http://www.expliciet.nl/index2.php?o..._pdf=1&id=7848

Tenslotte een stuk uit een link hieronder. Prachtig verwoord. Lees de link met een open hart want dit is nog niets.
http://www.flwi.ugent.be/cie/bogaert/bogaert5.htm


*"Geloof en wetenschap zijn in de Islam innig verbonden. Geloof moedigt wetenschap aan en door wetenschap verdiept het geloof. Dat de Koran kan blijven gelezen worden in het licht van moderne wetenschappelijke kennis en die kennis niet moet tegenspreken, maakt dat de drempel om wetenschap te beoefenen in elk geval laag blijft liggen en dat er vanuit de Koran geen enkel bezwaar kan zijn dat muslims zich verdiepen in moderne wetenschap"*



De wetenschap en Islam gaan hand in hand.

* Zeg (O Mohammed); "Aanschouwt wat er in de hemelen en op aarde is." Maar de Tekenen en de waarschuwingen baten niet voor een volk dat niet gelooft.*

Soerah Younous vers 10

----------


## Babyface

> Er werden voorbeelden aangevoerd, van wetenschap die in de koran zou staan. Daarop is antwoord gegeven.
> 
> Zover je terug gaat in de geschiedenis van de mensheid, zul je zien - bij alle volkeren - over de gehele wereld - dat zij zich goden hebben geschapen.
> Ook hadden zij bedacht, dat men na de dood verder leeft in het hiernamaals.
> Bovendien was het leven in het paradijs/nirvana/walhalla/hemel tig keer fijner dan op aarde, en werd men ook nog eens met overleden dierbaren herenigd!
> Duidelijk dus, wat de mensen ook al zeg 100 000 jaar geleden wilden; een god tot wie men zich kon wenden in grote nood, en d.m.v. gebeden en offers, deze goden hulp afsmeken. Ook was men als de dood (!) voor de dood, en het verliezen van dierbaren.
> Dus schiep men heel simpel goden, en het hiernamaals om deze angsten de baas te kunnen.
> In de tijd gezien nog maar heel kort geleden, gingen mensen over van polytheisme naar monotheisme. 
> Opvallend daarbij is, dat hoewel men dat hele meergoden gedoe onzin vond, en door menen bedacht, dat men wel precies het verder leven na de dood, onder nog veel fijnere omstandigheden dan op aarde, en de hereniging met overleden geliefden ook in het monotheisme aanhield! Ook het bidden en offeren tot God in moeilijke tijden om hulp te verkrijgen bleef gewoon bestaan!
> ...




Jij spreekt van trucjes, ik spreek van Waarheid. De Koraan met al zijn verzen is voor mij de Waarheid. Als ik een vers aanhaal duidt niet op geniepig gedrag in de vorm van trucjes integendeel. Wederom zeg ik het nogmaals; de Grieken ontvingen boodschappers met hetzelfde als wat de laatste Profeet vzmh kwam namelijk de 1heid van God werd gepredikeert. Het polytheisme heeft zijn intrede gedaan ten tijde van Noach en sindsdien heerst dit onder nogal wat volken dus ook onder de Grieken; toen en nu. Zelfs onder de Marokkanen. Hoe vind je die. Weliswaar in het laatste geval steeds minder wa alhamdoelileh.




> *"In de tijd gezien nog maar heel kort geleden, gingen mensen over van polytheisme naar monotheisme."
> *


Bovenstaand duidt dus op een misvatting jouwerzijds. Van begin af aan was de mono de mensheid opgelegd te beginnen met Adam en Eva. Een tijdlang bleef dit zo. Tot het volk van Noach de poly begon te bedrijven.

een seculier staat die wedijvert in luxe en consumptie is een logisch feit. Zij werken immers hard voor hun brood. De Arabische staten zijn corrupt en onderrukken hun bevolking opdat zij nooit rechtsgeldige vooruitgang kunnen boeken. de burgers zijn het niet die iets kwalijks genomen worden. de leiders zijn alles behalve op de weg van de Heer swt zodoende blijvenn we ver achter het Westen wb ontwikkeling, wetenschap etc. Het geloof beperkt dus geenzins op vooruitgang. Wel de heersende corrupte leiders.

Als jij denkt dat de gelovigen een hiernamaals verzinnen dat moet je dat vooral geloven. ik mijn geloof en jij jouw ongeloof.

----------


## Babyface

> Dat is wat we steeds schrijven. Mensen laten op koranverzen, die op zich vaag en multi-interpretabel zijn, hedendaagse wetenschap los. Dan gaan ze een op zich vage koran tekst naar de moderne wetenschap "toepraten"; zie je dat bedoelde ze al 1400 jaar gelden wordt dan gezegd!




De Koraan is gezonden zoals hij is met duidelijke feiten hierin. Geen vage.

Kom met een interpretatie van de verzen waar jij een tegenstijd inziet met de moderne wetenschap.

----------


## Thermopylae

> Jij spreekt van trucjes, ik spreek van Waarheid. De Koraan met al zijn verzen is voor mij de Waarheid. Als ik een vers aanhaal duidt niet op geniepig gedrag in de vorm van trucjes integendeel. Wederom zeg ik het nogmaals; de Grieken ontvingen boodschappers met hetzelfde als wat de laatste Profeet vzmh kwam namelijk de 1heid van God werd gepredikeert. Het polytheisme heeft zijn intrede gedaan ten tijde van Noach en sindsdien heerst dit onder nogal wat volken dus ook onder de Grieken; toen en nu. Zelfs onder de Marokkanen. Hoe vind je die. Weliswaar in het laatste geval steeds minder wa alhamdoelileh.
> 
> 
> 
> Bovenstaand duidt dus op een misvatting jouwerzijds. Van begin af aan was de mono de mensheid opgelegd te beginnen met Adam en Eva. Een tijdlang bleef dit zo. Tot het volk van Noach de poly begon te bedrijven.
> 
> een seculier staat die wedijvert in luxe en consumptie is een logisch feit. Zij werken immers hard voor hun brood. De Arabische staten zijn corrupt en onderrukken hun bevolking opdat zij nooit rechtsgeldige vooruitgang kunnen boeken. de burgers zijn het niet die iets kwalijks genomen worden. de leiders zijn alles behalve op de weg van de Heer swt zodoende blijvenn we ver achter het Westen wb ontwikkeling, wetenschap etc. Het geloof beperkt dus geenzins op vooruitgang. Wel de heersende corrupte leiders.
> 
> Als jij denkt dat de gelovigen een hiernamaals verzinnen dat moet je dat vooral geloven. ik mijn geloof en jij jouw ongeloof.




Zoals ik al schreef, is het trucje van de gelovigen, om voor alles dat de mensen zelf hebben gemaakt en bedacht, toch de eer aan God te geven!
De oude Grieken maar ook Romeinen, hebben enorme prestaties geleverd op tal van terreinen. 
Zij geloofden niet in God, maar in een reeks van goden. Toch geven gelovigen altijd weer aan, dat de Grieken en Romeinen ook de boodschappers van God hebben ontvangen, hetgeen dan zou moeten aangeven, dat al die prestaties toch weer van God zouden afkomen!
Het vreemde is, dat er met geen letter, noch door de Romeinen, noch door de Grieken, is geschreven over profeten van die ene ware God!

Zover we kunnen nagaan, vinden we uitingen van mensen over een geloof in meerdere goden. Die bewijzen zijn er in overvloed. De geschiedenis in de bijbel en koran is opgetekend door mensen, maar er is geen enkel bewijs te vinden, van de tijden van Adam en Eva, Noach enz., waar we teksten of tekeningen vinden, die verwijzen naar die ene God.

Het is dus toeval, dat heel veel van de meest religieuze landen straatarm zijn, omdat nu net deze landen de verkeerde leiders hebben? 

Ik schreef dus, dat het enorm opvallend is, dat zover we kunnen teruggaan in de historie, de mensen zichzelf goden hadden geschapen, tot wie ze konden offeren en bidden voor steun in slechte tijden. Bovendien hadden zij het hiernamaals bedacht, waar het nog tig keer fijner was op aarde, en je ook je verloren geliefden terugvond.
Het is duidelijk, dat dit een wens is van de mens waar ze niet zonder kunnen in het leven. En als dan de meergoden aanbidders worden opgeroepen, hun achterlijke godsdienst in niet bestaande goden op te geven voor die ene echte God, dan blijkt die godsdienst precies de zelfde voorwaarden te behelsden! Een God die je in nood kunt aanroepen, hiernamaals, nog veel fijner leven, en je overleden geliefden weer zien! Toeval? Als het hiernamaals echt bestaat, hoe konden die voorouders van zeg 100 000 jaar gelden dat weten, met hun nep goden? Of als het alleen maar  zoals ik dus denk  een bedacht hiernamaals was, om alle angsten van de mensen inzake doodgaan en het verliezen van dierbaren draagbaar te maken  is het dan echt zo, dat stom toevallig het hiernamaals echt bestaat?!

----------


## Thermopylae

> De Koraan is gezonden zoals hij is met duidelijke feiten hierin. Geen vage.
> 
> Kom met een interpretatie van de verzen waar jij een tegenstijd inziet met de moderne wetenschap.


Ik heb het over de mensen, die koranverzen gaan bekijken met de wetenschappelijke kennis van deze tijd. Zij gaan dan aan teksten, die op zich dat niet duidelijk aangeven, een uitleg geven conform de hedendaagse wetenschap.

----------


## Babyface

> Zoals ik al schreef, is het trucje van de gelovigen, om voor alles dat de mensen zelf hebben gemaakt en bedacht, toch de eer aan God te geven!
> De oude Grieken maar ook Romeinen, hebben enorme prestaties geleverd op tal van terreinen. 
> Zij geloofden niet in God, maar in een reeks van goden. Toch geven gelovigen altijd weer aan, dat de Grieken en Romeinen ook de boodschappers van God hebben ontvangen, hetgeen dan zou moeten aangeven, dat al die prestaties toch weer van God zouden afkomen!
> Het vreemde is, dat er met geen letter, noch door de Romeinen, noch door de Grieken, is geschreven over profeten van die ene ware God!
> 
> Zover we kunnen nagaan, vinden we uitingen van mensen over een geloof in meerdere goden. Die bewijzen zijn er in overvloed. De geschiedenis in de bijbel en koran is opgetekend door mensen, maar er is geen enkel bewijs te vinden, van de tijden van Adam en Eva, Noach enz., waar we teksten of tekeningen vinden, die verwijzen naar die ene God.




De eerste koning van de Grieken was Alexander de Grote, de zoon van Philippus. In de Koraan wordt hij vermeld als de beschermheer van het geloof. Hij was een monotheist. Daarvoor was het land (toen nog niet aan grenzen verbonden) deel van Macedoni. Een gebied dat een groot stuk land behelsde zo ook een deel van Turkije. Dit viel onder de Romeinse koninkrijk. Naar Rome is de apostel Paulus vzmh gestuurd. Vervolgens werd hij in gevangenschap genomen.


De leiders van het Romeinse Rijk waren poly's die mensen er toe dwingen hun en hun afgoden te vereren. Dus dwangmatig en niet door eigen wil. Vele monobelijders weigerden dit en vluchtten naar grotgebieden en andere oorden. 

Dit is in de Koraan terug te lezen in Soerah Al Kahf. Lees de Soerah in de context van het verhaal hieronder er maar op na.


De tijd van de Romeinse Keizer Decius (ook Decianus genoemd) rond 250 na Christus. Decius staat samen met Nero bekent als de Romeinse Keizer die de christenen het zwaarste martelde. Tijdens zijn korte heerschappij, vaardigde hij een wet uit die iedereen die onder zijn heerschappij stond, dwong de Romeinse goden een offer aan te bieden. Iedereen was verplicht een offer aan deze afgoden aan te bieden en verder nog, een certificaat dat aantoonde dat zij dit hadden gedaan, te halen, wat zij aan de ambtenaren van de staat moesten tonen. Degene die niet gehoorzaamden werden gexecuteerd. In christelijke bronnen is gedocumenteerd dat een grote meerderheid van de christenen deze daad van afgoderij weigerden en van de "ene stad naar de andere" vluchten of zich in geheime kelders schuilhielden. De Metgezellen van de Grot zijn hoogst waarschijnlijk een groep van die eerste christenen.


De Macedoniers belijdden het Jodendom en hebben de Oude Testament door 72 vertalers naar het Grieks laten vertalen. De Grieken stonden bekend om hun wijsheid. Zij waren het meest intellectuelste volk op aarde. Zij erkenden dan ook de boodschap van Mozes vzmh en vervolgens de boodschap van Jezus vzmh en hebben de Boeken en Geschriften naar Grieks vertaald. 

Let wel het begrip elk volk kreeg een boodschapper beperkt zich niet tot een klein stukje land, zoals een wijk of stad etc. Maar hele gebieden. De Apostelen trokken er dus op uit en brachtten het monotheisme naar de Macedoniers, een volk dat polyteistisch was. Net als de laatste boodschapper vzmh de Islam bracht en vervolgens reisden zijn metgezellen het land over om de mensheid aan het monotheisme te herinneren.

Ik weet dan ook niet hoe je aan het onderstaande komt. Misschien kun je me dat specifieker uitleggen.




> *Het vreemde is, dat er met geen letter, noch door de Romeinen, noch door de Grieken, is geschreven over profeten van die ene ware God!*








> *Het is dus toeval, dat heel veel van de meest religieuze landen straatarm zijn, omdat nu net deze landen de verkeerde leiders hebben?*



Nee, is geen toeval. is werkelijkheid. Zonder toestemming van de leiders ook geen universiteiten der wetenschap en andere op hoog niveau verfijnde studie's. 

Gestaags zal het komen insha Allah.





> *Ik schreef dus, dat het enorm opvallend is, dat zover we kunnen teruggaan in de historie, de mensen zichzelf goden hadden geschapen, tot wie ze konden offeren en bidden voor steun in slechte tijden. Bovendien hadden zij het hiernamaals bedacht, waar het nog tig keer fijner was op aarde, en je ook je verloren geliefden terugvond.
> Het is duidelijk, dat dit een wens is van de mens waar ze niet zonder kunnen in het leven. En als dan de meergoden aanbidders worden opgeroepen, hun achterlijke godsdienst in niet bestaande goden op te geven voor die ene echte God, dan blijkt die godsdienst precies de zelfde voorwaarden te behelsden! Een God die je in nood kunt aanroepen, hiernamaals, nog veel fijner leven, en je overleden geliefden weer zien! Toeval? Als het hiernamaals echt bestaat, hoe konden die voorouders van zeg 100 000 jaar gelden dat weten, met hun nep goden? Of als het alleen maar  zoals ik dus denk  een bedacht hiernamaals was, om alle angsten van de mensen inzake doodgaan en het verliezen van dierbaren draagbaar te maken  is het dan echt zo, dat stom toevallig het hiernamaals echt bestaat?!*


Ik mijn geloof en jij jouw ongeloof.

----------


## Babyface

> Ik heb het over de mensen, die koranverzen gaan bekijken met de wetenschappelijke kennis van deze tijd. Zij gaan dan aan teksten, die op zich dat niet duidelijk aangeven, een uitleg geven conform de hedendaagse wetenschap.




Op deze herhaling jouwerzijds verwijs ik je door naar mijn reactie's op Charlus en Tomas op de vorige pagina.

Wat is verder je bezwaar Thermopylae? Kun je het niet hebben ofzo?

----------


## Tomas

> Nu is het veelal de Westerse wetenschap die zaken verklaart inderdaad, eerder de Grieken toen de Arabieren etc. Dat verplaatst zich. Om de eer volledig bij het westen te doen plaatsen is dan wel kort door de bocht.


Je mist me punt een beetje. Het gaat mij niet om de eer. Ik had die als ongelovige dan ook echt niet aan zien komen. 

Het gaat erom dat je een religie aanhangt met een boek, waar je geen idee van hebt wat er staat. Jij niet alleen. Generaties lang is dat al zo. Jullie reciteren je een breuk, zonder enige notie waarover het gaat. 

Alleen f en toe als er een westerse wetenschapper langskomt en jullie iets uitlegt, begrijpen jullie opeens n zinntje. n zinnetje dan nog maar.

Al die tijd bedachten jullie de gekste dingen bij dat zinnetje. En nu pas valt het op z'n plaats. 

Dat is toch raar? Iets geloven wat je niet begrijpt. En dan bedoel ik niet in de zin van "Allahs' wegen zijn ondoorgrondelijk", maar gewoon: je begrijpt het niet. Volstrekt niet. Er zijn anderen -niet gelovigen- die het wel begrijpen. 

Althans, dit is de logische en keiharde consequenties van wat jij gelooft.

----------


## Charlus

> Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door Charlus
> 
> 
> Dat is een omkering van de werkelijkheid. Gelovigen kunnen de onzekerheden van het leven en de dood niet accepteren, daarom verkiezen ze te geloven in god. In principe niks op tegen.
> 
> Verwarrend dat moslims niet een eenduidig geluid laten horen. Sommige van je collega's zijn het niet met je eens, zie bv. http://www.miraclesofthequran.com/scientific_index.html. Vooral de babbelende mier geeft mi. te denken.
> 
> 
> De Koraan bevat de werkelijkheid.<...>


De rest van je geklets laat ik even achterwege. De koran is een neerslag van kennis zoals die 1400 bij een aantal mensen bekend was. Het opportunistische "ombuigen" van sommige vage en onzinnige teksten uit de koran naar moderne inzichten is in dit topic en andere topics al wel voldoende weersproken. Je valt een beetje laat binnen. Maar misschien kun je nog een aantal expliciete voorbeelden geven? 
Volgens de koran beschrijven zon en maan beide een gelijksoortige maan rond de aarde en zijn mieren minstens zo intelligent als mensen. Dit is voldoende om de stelling "de koran bevat de werkelijkheid" ongeldig te verklaren.

----------


## Thermopylae

> De eerste koning van de Grieken was Alexander de Grote, de zoon van Philippus. In de Koraan wordt hij vermeld als de beschermheer van het geloof. Hij was een monotheist. Daarvoor was het land (toen nog niet aan grenzen verbonden) deel van Macedoni. Een gebied dat een groot stuk land behelsde zo ook een deel van Turkije. Dit viel onder de Romeinse koninkrijk. Naar Rome is de apostel Paulus vzmh gestuurd. Vervolgens werd hij in gevangenschap genomen.
> 
> 
> De leiders van het Romeinse Rijk waren poly's die mensen er toe dwingen hun en hun afgoden te vereren. Dus dwangmatig en niet door eigen wil. Vele monobelijders weigerden dit en vluchtten naar grotgebieden en andere oorden. 
> 
> Dit is in de Koraan terug te lezen in Soerah Al Kahf. Lees de Soerah in de context van het verhaal hieronder er maar op na.
> 
> 
> De tijd van de Romeinse Keizer Decius (ook Decianus genoemd) rond 250 na Christus. Decius staat samen met Nero bekent als de Romeinse Keizer die de christenen het zwaarste martelde. Tijdens zijn korte heerschappij, vaardigde hij een wet uit die iedereen die onder zijn heerschappij stond, dwong de Romeinse goden een offer aan te bieden. Iedereen was verplicht een offer aan deze afgoden aan te bieden en verder nog, een certificaat dat aantoonde dat zij dit hadden gedaan, te halen, wat zij aan de ambtenaren van de staat moesten tonen. Degene die niet gehoorzaamden werden gexecuteerd. In christelijke bronnen is gedocumenteerd dat een grote meerderheid van de christenen deze daad van afgoderij weigerden en van de "ene stad naar de andere" vluchten of zich in geheime kelders schuilhielden. De Metgezellen van de Grot zijn hoogst waarschijnlijk een groep van die eerste christenen.
> ...



Alexander de Grote is geboren in 323 voor Christus. Christendom en Islam bestonden nog niet eens. Wel het Jodendom. Nog nooit gelezen dat Alexander Joods was. Wel heel apart overigens. Heel Griekenland geloofde in die tijd in de vele goden, maar Alexander de Grote alleen in de ene ware God?

Paulus is inderdaad naar de Romeinen gestuurd, maar dat was pas bij het begin van het Christendom. We hebben het dus over boodschappers die volgens jou vele eeuwen voor dat het Christendom ontstond ook naar de Grieken en Romeinen zouden zijn gezonden. En over dit soort boodschappers is met geen letter door de Romeinen en Grieken geschreven. 

Ik schreef:

"Het is duidelijk, dat dit een wens is van de mens waar ze niet zonder kunnen in het leven. En als dan de meergoden aanbidders worden opgeroepen, hun achterlijke godsdienst in niet bestaande goden op te geven voor die ene echte God, dan blijkt die godsdienst precies de zelfde voorwaarden te behelsden! Een God die je in nood kunt aanroepen, hiernamaals, nog veel fijner leven, en je overleden geliefden weer zien! Toeval? Als het hiernamaals echt bestaat, hoe konden die voorouders van zeg 100 000 jaar gelden dat weten, met hun nep goden? Of als het alleen maar – zoals ik dus denk – een bedacht hiernamaals was, om alle angsten van de mensen inzake doodgaan en het verliezen van dierbaren draagbaar te maken – is het dan echt zo, dat stom toevallig het hiernamaals echt bestaat?!" 

Daar ga je niet op in. Kun je daar enig redelijke verklaring voor geven?

----------


## Thermopylae

> Op deze herhaling jouwerzijds verwijs ik je door naar mijn reactie's op Charlus en Tomas op de vorige pagina.
> 
> Wat is verder je bezwaar Thermopylae? Kun je het niet hebben ofzo?


De reactie. kun je het niet hebben, vind ik niet zo passen in een discussie.
Overigens reageerde jij op mijn teksten.

----------


## ronald

> Alexander de Grote is geboren in 323 voor Christus. Christendom en Islam bestonden nog niet eens. Wel het Jodendom. Nog nooit gelezen dat Alexander Joods was. Wel heel apart overigens. Heel Griekenland geloofde in die tijd in de vele goden, maar Alexander de Grote alleen in de ene ware God?


Na de Perzische overheersing in Israel veroverde Alexander de Grote van Macedoni (ook) Judea. Langzamerhand raakte de’hellenisering’ van Judea ‘in’ bij vele Joden. Het was een bewijs van beschaving om bijvoorbeeld Griekse namen te dragen, het schoonheidsideaal te omhelzen en naaktcultuur te bedrijven. Vele andere Joden echter boden hier weerstand aan. De Tora had een diep besef van heel andere waarden in hen geplant en zij weigerden een heidens levensconcept te aanvaarden. Dat werd overigens niet opgedrongen door Alexander de Grote: de Joden konden hun eigen opvattingen over het leven volgen, vrijelijk hun godsdienst uitoefenen, etc.

Alexander verwierf zich ook een goede naam door daden als in het volgende verhaal: ooit ging Shimon HaTsadiek (de Rechtvaardige), een groot geleerde en de Hogepriester, Alexander tegemoet om hem te vragen zijn beeld niet in de Tempel te plaatsen. Toen Alexander hem zag, stapte hij van zijn paard en knielde voor hem. Zijn generaals vroegen hem waarom hij zich zo vernederde. Alexander antwoordde dat hem vlak voor grote veldslagen in zijn dromen een man verscheen die op Shimon HaTsadiek leek en die hem voorspoed voorspelde.

Alexander willigde de wens in en uit dankbaarheid voor deze en andere daden noemden vele jonge ouders hun toen geboren zoontjes Alexander.

----------


## Babyface

> Je mist me punt een beetje. Het gaat mij niet om de eer. Ik had die als ongelovige dan ook echt niet aan zien komen. 
> 
> Het gaat erom dat je een religie aanhangt met een boek, waar je geen idee van hebt wat er staat. Jij niet alleen. Generaties lang is dat al zo. Jullie reciteren je een breuk, zonder enige notie waarover het gaat. 
> 
> Alleen f en toe als er een westerse wetenschapper langskomt en jullie iets uitlegt, begrijpen jullie opeens n zinntje. n zinnetje dan nog maar.
> 
> Al die tijd bedachten jullie de gekste dingen bij dat zinnetje. En nu pas valt het op z'n plaats. 
> 
> Dat is toch raar? Iets geloven wat je niet begrijpt. En dan bedoel ik niet in de zin van "Allahs' wegen zijn ondoorgrondelijk", maar gewoon: je begrijpt het niet. Volstrekt niet. Er zijn anderen -niet gelovigen- die het wel begrijpen. 
> ...



Nee ik mis je punt niet, tenslotte is het door jou geciteerde niet alles wat ik schreef.

Ik schreef in zijn totaliteit het onderstaande wat tevens wederom een reactie biedt op jouw schrijven nu daar je in herhaling valt.





> *Nu is het veelal de Westerse wetenschap die zaken verklaart inderdaad, eerder de Grieken toen de Arabieren etc. Dat verplaatst zich. Om de eer volledig bij het westen te doen plaatsen is dan wel kort door de bocht. Wie zal zeggen wat er over 100 jaar zal zijn, de ontwikkelingen dan en door wie zij ontdekt zijn etc.. dat weet niemand. Wat de profeet wist over "uitspreiding" in dezen zijn de continenten zoals ze nu zijn. Dat wist dus de Profeet vzmh wel degelijk. Het staat er notabene zwart op wit, je argumenatie stuit daarom op niets.. men reisdde toen ook al. Dat is niet enkel aan deze tijd gelimiteerd.
> 
> Verder is de Koraan tot op heden nooit opgeraakt qua miracles en geschiedschrijving. De Koraan spoort daarom aan om over land te reizen en naar de heelal te kijken om tot ontdekkingen te komen. In tegenstelling tot misschien wel de Christelijke en Joodse leer die de wetenschap afwijzen worden de moslims hiertoe aangemoedigd. Of die wetenschapper een niet moslim ofwel moslim betreft doet daar niet aan af. En dankbaar zijn wij voor de gunsten van ons Heer.
> 
> Nogmaals enkel het onstaan van soorten uit andere soorten wijzen wij af. De rest is ons een gunst. Wie nieuwsgierig is en hiervoor werkt zal krijgen wat hij wil of gij een ongelovige zijt of niet. Dat doet er niet toe. Tenslotte zijn ongelovigen ook begunstigd. Enkel de evolutietheorie zal nooit krijgen wat het wil. Een bewijs van zijn bewering. Diens aannames zijn niet op wetenschappelijke en empirische gronden gefundeerd. Derhalve is het ook geen wetenschap. Tot het tegendeel bewezen is blijft men gelovig omdat het geloof met hardere bewijzen komt dan de evolutieleer mbt het ontstaan der leven. En de evolutieleer zal nooit kunnen bewijzen dat wij uit dezelfde voorvader afstammen als de apen noch zal zij kunnen bewijzen dat dieren uit elkander voortvloeien. 
> 
> 
> "En zij bestemmen een gedeelte van wat Wij hun hebben geschonken voor datgene, waarvan zij geen kennis hebben. Bij Allah, gij zult zeker ondervraagd worden over al hetgeen gij hebt verzonnen"
> 
> ...







> *Er zijn anderen -niet gelovigen- die het wel begrijpen. 
> *



Kun je me voorbeelden geven van die onbegrijpelijke verzen?

Er zijn dubbelzinnige verzen en ook onbegrijpelijke. Dat klopt. Moeten degenen die in vroegere tijden zonder enig voorbehoud op ontwikkeling tav wetenschap daarop verketterd worden dan? Er zijn nog steeds mensen die analfabeet zijn en die de Koraan nooit gelezen hebben en weinig weten van bv de verhalen hierin. Wat zij wel weten, begrijpen en geloven is de tawhied, de 1heid van God swt. En dat is de essentie van het geloof. Op meer kennis vergaren wordt aangespoord. en dat doet men ook heden ten dage. Dat de wetenschap heden ten daagse door veelal het Westen, maar ook door de Arab, Aziaten etc wordt vergaard doet daar niets af aan. Het doet er niet toe wie de "onbegrijpelijke" verzen ontcijfert als je er niet in gelooft heb je er niets aan. En als je het wel gelooft doet dit je versterken in je geloof.


Ik begrijp tenslotte ook niet hoe de processen in mijn lichaam of wat dan ook in zijn geheel en gelijkmatig verlopen, maar ik geloof er wel in dat het functioneert. tja een vergelijking.. misschien appels en peren maar je begrijpt het

----------


## Babyface

> De rest van je geklets laat ik even achterwege. De koran is een neerslag van kennis zoals die 1400 bij een aantal mensen bekend was. Het opportunistische "ombuigen" van sommige vage en onzinnige teksten uit de koran naar moderne inzichten is in dit topic en andere topics al wel voldoende weersproken. Je valt een beetje laat binnen. Maar misschien kun je nog een aantal expliciete voorbeelden geven? 
> Volgens de koran beschrijven zon en maan beide een gelijksoortige maan rond de aarde en zijn mieren minstens zo intelligent als mensen. Dit is voldoende om de stelling "de koran bevat de werkelijkheid" ongeldig te verklaren.




Wel Charlus degene die beweert dient het bewijs te overleggen en niet andersom is het niet? Ik ben overtuigd. Jij niet, en nu is de vraag waarin niet.

Over welk vage en onzinnige teksten uit de Koraan heb jij het? Misschien kan ik of iemand anders die het beter weet het uiteenzetten en je dit zo duidelijk mogelijk uitleggen. 

Ik val wel laat binnen ja.. dat geeft verder niet.

----------


## Babyface

> Alexander de Grote is geboren in 323 voor Christus. Christendom en Islam bestonden nog niet eens. Wel het Jodendom. Nog nooit gelezen dat Alexander Joods was. Wel heel apart overigens. Heel Griekenland geloofde in die tijd in de vele goden, maar Alexander de Grote alleen in de ene ware God?
> 
> Paulus is inderdaad naar de Romeinen gestuurd, maar dat was pas bij het begin van het Christendom. We hebben het dus over boodschappers die volgens jou vele eeuwen voor dat het Christendom ontstond ook naar de Grieken en Romeinen zouden zijn gezonden. En over dit soort boodschappers is met geen letter door de Romeinen en Grieken geschreven. [/b]




Jij spreekt van Grieken wijl dit in die tijden Macedonie betreft. Voor dit gebied en dan val ik weer in herhaling was Mozes vzmh gestuurd. De Jodendom en nadien de Christendom. Verder waren er tal van andere Profeten wiens boodschap hetzelfde is als alle andere namelijk de 1heid van God swt en wier predikaten tot diep in Macedonie ontvangen en gehoord werden.

Van de andere zijde (nu Italie), ook het Romeinse Rijk kwam de profeet Lot/Lut vzmh. Hij predikeerde ook het mono maar zijn volk geloofde niet. na 950 jaar werd deze weggevaagd door de uitbarsting van de Vesuvius vulkaan. pompei staat daardoor bekend als de aftakeling van het Romeinse Rijk. Dus ik snap nog steeds niet hoe je erbij komt dat er met geen letter hierover gesproken wordt als het volk volgens het Oude Testament leefdde.

Verder waren er leiders die de mensen hun ideen van het poly opdrongen en hen hiervoor onderworpen. dat heb ik eerder ook geschreven, zie ook Ronald. Van die leiders zijn hun werken welbekend. Dit is logisch daar het maar al te graag opgemaakt en tentoon werd gesteld. Het mono werd door hen dan ook verworpen. 







> Ik schreef:
> 
> "Het is duidelijk, dat dit een wens is van de mens waar ze niet zonder kunnen in het leven. En als dan de meergoden aanbidders worden opgeroepen, hun achterlijke godsdienst in niet bestaande goden op te geven voor die ene echte God, dan blijkt die godsdienst precies de zelfde voorwaarden te behelsden! Een God die je in nood kunt aanroepen, hiernamaals, nog veel fijner leven, en je overleden geliefden weer zien! Toeval? Als het hiernamaals echt bestaat, hoe konden die voorouders van zeg 100 000 jaar gelden dat weten, met hun nep goden? Of als het alleen maar  zoals ik dus denk  een bedacht hiernamaals was, om alle angsten van de mensen inzake doodgaan en het verliezen van dierbaren draagbaar te maken  is het dan echt zo, dat stom toevallig het hiernamaals echt bestaat?!" 
> 
> Daar ga je niet op in. Kun je daar enig redelijke verklaring voor geven?




Waarom zou ik er verder op in moeten gaan als ik mijn eigen geloof al heb? Als een ander afgoden aan wil bidden dan moet ie dat vooral doen. Het mono werd gepredikt, NIET op zijn minst werd hiertoe gedwongen. er is immers geen dwang in geloof. Voorts ben ik wel op een deel van je bericht ingegaan. heb je het over het hoofd gezien? misschien als je het nog een keer leest..

----------


## maartenn100

Babyface, de Grieken zelf hadden ook een profetie of boodschap aan de wereld over democratie. Elk volk, elke cultuur heeft zijn goeroes, leiders, honderdduizenden profeten over vanalles en nog wat gehad. Ze reisden allemaal de planeet af en hadden het over vanalles en nog wat. De grootste onnozelheden het eerst (bij wijze van spreken). 

En er is geen enkele maatstaf die stelt, dat de ene zijn verhaal juister en beter zou zijn dan dat van de ander. Enkel anders. Tenzij men via zichtbare bewijzen kon nagaan of datgene wat gezegd werd, realistisch bleek en dus waardevol was. (wetenschap, betrouwbare kennis, wiskunde (ook uit de Arabische wereld trouwens, maar stukken betrouwbaarder...)

Het is jouw geloof dat er profeten zijn gestuurd naar elk volk, en dat blijkbaar (volgens jou en sommige moslims, christenen en joden) niet elk volk de profetien heeft opgevolgd.

Dat is een (gevaarlijk) geloof. Want stel nu eens, Babyface, stel nu eens dat op een dag blijkt dat je ongelijk had. (hypothetisch). 
Hoezeer heb je dan onrecht gedaan aan de prachtige filosofien en cultuur, die andere volkeren voortbrachten, door jouw geloof als het enige geloofwaardige voor te stellen? 
Hoe kijk je neer op anderen en hun waardevolle werken. Het is niet omdat de profeten van het geloof dat jij via je familie overgeleverd kreeg, voor jullie waardevol is, dat de ideen van andere profeten en culturen niet waardevoller of minstens even waardevol zijn voor deze andere mensen.

Het is een arrogante en gevaarlijke pretentie om je eigen overleveringen voor te stellen als de enige juiste, en daardoor een legitimering te vinden om anderen te stigmatiseren als 'ongelovig' dus 'zondig' en bijgevolg niet waard om er vriendschappelijk mee om te gaan.

----------


## Babyface

> Babyface, de Grieken zelf hadden ook een profetie of boodschap aan de wereld over democratie. Elk volk, elke cultuur heeft zijn goeroes, leiders, honderdduizenden profeten over vanalles en nog wat gehad. Ze reisden allemaal de planeet af en hadden het over vanalles en nog wat. De grootste onnozelheden het eerst (bij wijze van spreken). 
> 
> 
> Het is jouw geloof dat er profeten zijn gestuurd naar elk volk, en dat blijkbaar (volgens jou en sommige moslims, christenen en joden) niet elk volk de profetien heeft opgevolgd.
> 
> Dat is een (gevaarlijk) geloof. Want stel nu eens, Babyface, stel nu eens dat op een dag blijkt dat je ongelijk had. (hypothetisch). 
> Hoezeer heb je dan onrecht gedaan aan de prachtige filosofien en cultuur, die andere volkeren voortbrachten, door jouw geloof als het enige geloofwaardige voor te stellen? 
> Hoe kijk je neer op anderen en hun waardevolle werken. Het is niet omdat de profeten van het geloof dat jij via je familie overgeleverd kreeg, voor jullie waardevol is, dat de ideen van andere profeten en culturen niet waardevoller of minstens even waardevol zijn voor deze andere mensen.
> 
> Het is een arrogante en gevaarlijke pretentie om je eigen overleveringen voor te stellen als de enige juiste, en daardoor een legitimering te vinden om anderen te stigmatiseren als 'ongelovig' dus 'zondig' en bijgevolg niet waard om er vriendschappelijk mee om te gaan.




Wederom vind ik het opmerkelijk hoe jij mijn visie op het geheel denkt te overzien. waarlijk, ben je misschien helderziend ofzo?

Een gelovige behoort anderen en hun werken en geloof te respecteren en zeker met rust te laten. Slopen en dergelijke zijn niet aan de orde. Hun erken zijn hun allergoeds net zoals mijn werken dat zijn. Het tegendeel is verder ook nergens beweerd. Het ontbreekt dus aan gronslag mbt je redenatie.

Waarom is mijn geloof gevaarlijk? 





> *En er is geen enkele maatstaf die stelt, dat de ene zijn verhaal juister en beter zou zijn dan dat van de ander. Enkel anders. Tenzij men via zichtbare bewijzen kon nagaan of datgene wat gezegd werd, realistisch bleek en dus waardevol was. (wetenschap, betrouwbare kennis, wiskunde (ook uit de Arabische wereld trouwens, maar stukken betrouwbaarder...)
> *



De maatstaf die honderden eeuwen geleden gehanteerd werden is niet wiskunde, wetenschap en ologien. Dit heb eerder ook aan Therm uitgelegd en waarom dit zo is. lees het maar eens op na nogmaals. staat op de vorige pagina of een daarvoor. 

De maatstaf waren de wonderen die gegeven werden aan de Profeten vzmh als een duidelijk Teken/ bewijs van Gods swt bestaan. Dan nog presteerden het sommigen om dit als tovenarij af te doen. En waren de boodschappen verhalen van oudere volkeren.

In de tijd Mohamed vzmh zeiden bepaalden; het zijn oude fabels. in de tijd van Jezus vzmh hetzelfde verhaal, in de tijd van Mozes vzmh ook weer. 

het doel van het geloof is niet anderen iets op te leggen noch te dwingen te geloven noch is het om op anderen neer te kijken. Wee je gebeente als we dit wel doen. het kan zijn dat de grootste meest vreselijkste persoon op aarde uiteindelijk beter dan jou blijkt vanwege het simpele feit dat hij berouw toonde. dat is dus de reden waarom wij niet op anderen mogen neerkijken en over hen oordelen.

----------


## Babyface

> De reactie. kun je het niet hebben, vind ik niet zo passen in een discussie.
> Overigens reageerde jij op mijn teksten.




ik was vergeten te reageren hierop. 

Bij deze. Kun je het niet hebben is ongelukkig uitgevallen, mijn excuus hiervoor. Wat ik ermee bedoelde of iig als aanvulling diende op mijn vraag waar nu precies je bezwaar aangaande de toedracht tot wetenschappelijke feiten in de Koraan lag.


kun je me antwoorden?

----------


## maartenn100

> De maatstaf die honderden eeuwen geleden gehanteerd werden is niet wiskunde, wetenschap en ologien. Dit heb eerder ook aan Therm uitgelegd en waarom dit zo is. lees het maar eens op na nogmaals. staat op de vorige pagina of een daarvoor. 
> 
> De maatstaf waren de wonderen die gegeven werden aan de Profeten vzmh als een duidelijk Teken/ bewijs van Gods swt bestaan. Dan nog presteerden het sommigen om dit als tovenarij af te doen. En waren de boodschappen verhalen van oudere volkeren.
> 
> In de tijd Mohamed vzmh zeiden bepaalden; het zijn oude fabels. in de tijd van Jezus vzmh hetzelfde verhaal, in de tijd van Mozes vzmh ook weer. 
> 
> het doel van het geloof is niet anderen iets op te leggen noch te dwingen te geloven noch is het om op anderen neer te kijken. Wee je gebeente als we dit wel doen. het kan zijn dat de grootste meest vreselijkste persoon op aarde uiteindelijk beter dan jou blijkt vanwege het simpele feit dat hij berouw toonde. dat is dus de reden waarom wij niet op anderen mogen neerkijken en over hen oordelen.



Wel, ik ben het gedeeltelijk met je eens. Ik vind het dus zeker correct van moslims en andere gelovigen dat ze zichzelf opleggen niet te oordelen, (iets wat humanisten ook (zouden moeten) doen: niet oordelen). 

Waar ik moeite mee heb is de idee dat wonderen gebeurden. Dat er geschreven bronnen zijn, die getuigenissen bevatten van wonderen in het verleden, dat staat vast (is een feit). 
Dat die getuigenissen of bronnen betrouwbaar zouden zijn, is sterk betwijfelbaar. 
Lees bvb. maar boeken over de Griekse 'mythen' en sagen, de Scandinavische mythologien enz... Zij getuigen in hun bronteksten ook van wonderen _met dezelfde overtuigingskracht_ dan godsdienstteksten vandaag.

Babyface, volgens mij, en dan spreek ik vooral over het christelijk geloof, omdat ikzelf daar het meest mee vertrouwd ben, moet je een selectie maken in de geloofsteksten. 
Het gaat hem vooral over een boodschap tot 'ethisch of goed leven'.

De wonderen eruit, daar kan je vrij in zijn om ze te interpreteren als 'tekenen' of eerder als verhalend. 

Maar de boodschap uit de verhalen (vooral de parabels van Jezus bvb.) in het helpen van anderen enz... zijn eerder een uitnodiging tot een goede (deugdelijke) manier van leven.

En 'god' kan dan symbolisch gezien worden als het hoogste ideaal van goed en waarachtig leven volgens die boodschap.
Als 'een virtueel punt' in de geesten van het ideaal van wat kan worden bereikt aan goed leven op vlak van ethiek. Een zuiver, rein leven op ethisch vlak.

Alhoewel de boeken zelf, daarin soms verschillen qua invulling van wat dat 'goed leven' dan inhoudt.
Daarom geloof ik ook dat het mensenwerk is geweest om 'god' (goed leven) trachten te benaderen in deze boeken. 
Het is geschreven in mensentaal voor ons menselijk begrip, dat niet in de verste verte een goddelijke taal benaderen kan.

Dat is dus eerder een metaforische of beeldspraakinterpretatie van geloofsteksten.
Christelijke theologen noemen het _de tweede taal_ van de bijbel. De beeldende taal, de 'te interpreteren' taal.
Het is de beeldspraak, die je dient te interpreteren, en dus te bestuderen, maar niet letterlijk nemen. Want als je ze letterlijk neemt, ga je voorbij aan de diepere boodschap.

----------


## Thermopylae

> ik was vergeten te reageren hierop. 
> 
> Bij deze. Kun je het niet hebben is ongelukkig uitgevallen, mijn excuus hiervoor. Wat ik ermee bedoelde of iig als aanvulling diende op mijn vraag waar nu precies je bezwaar aangaande de toedracht tot wetenschappelijke feiten in de Koraan lag.
> 
> 
> kun je me antwoorden?



Aanvaard! Ik heb geen bezwaren als er wetenschappelijke feiten in de koran staan. Ik geef alleen aan, dat er een aantal mensen zijn, die boeken schrijven, dat zij het bewijs kunnen leveren, dat de koran echt van God komt, en niet door Mohammed en/of anderen is geschreven.
Als argument geven zij dan verzen, waar volgens hen wetenschap in staat, die de mens 1400 jaar geleden nog niet wisten.
Vorig jaar legden een aantal mensen op een - ander - forum, van die wetenschappelijke zaken voor. Heel simpel kon ik aantonen, dat de een of andere Griekse wetenschapper, al vele eeuwen voor dat in de koran stond, dat had uitgevonden uit op papier gesteld. Ook zie je af en toe, dat die veel oudere Griekse teksten zijn opgenomen in de koran, inclusief de fouten!
Maar het grootste bewaar is wat ik al schreef, een vers bekijken, en het zo uitleggen, dat het overeenstemd met de moderne wetenschap. Terwijl uit een dergelijk vers beslist niet is op te maken, dat de schrijver dat ook zo heeft bedoeld. 

In dit forum zijn er ook al een paar voorbeelden besproken. Dus als je even terugbladert, dan kun je dat lezen. Maar er zijn er veel meer te noemen.

----------


## Thermopylae

> Jij spreekt van Grieken wijl dit in die tijden Macedonie betreft. Voor dit gebied en dan val ik weer in herhaling was Mozes vzmh gestuurd. De Jodendom en nadien de Christendom. Verder waren er tal van andere Profeten wiens boodschap hetzelfde is als alle andere namelijk de 1heid van God swt en wier predikaten tot diep in Macedonie ontvangen en gehoord werden.
> 
> Van de andere zijde (nu Italie), ook het Romeinse Rijk kwam de profeet Lot/Lut vzmh. Hij predikeerde ook het mono maar zijn volk geloofde niet. na 950 jaar werd deze weggevaagd door de uitbarsting van de Vesuvius vulkaan. pompei staat daardoor bekend als de aftakeling van het Romeinse Rijk. Dus ik snap nog steeds niet hoe je erbij komt dat er met geen letter hierover gesproken wordt als het volk volgens het Oude Testament leefdde.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waarom zou ik er verder op in moeten gaan als ik mijn eigen geloof al heb? Als een ander afgoden aan wil bidden dan moet ie dat vooral doen. Het mono werd gepredikt, NIET op zijn minst werd hiertoe gedwongen. er is immers geen dwang in geloof. Voorts ben ik wel op een deel van je bericht ingegaan. heb je het over het hoofd gezien? misschien als je het nog een keer leest
> 
> ...


Na de langdurige en verbitterde strijd tussen de twee supermachten in Griekenland, Sparta en Athene met hun coalitiegenoten, overwon Sparta en werd de grote kracht. Deze strijd had echter zoveel krachten en manschappen gekost, dat relatief snel een andere staat, Thebe, het uitgeputte Sparta weer versloeg. De lachende derde werd echter Philippus van Macedonie, die op zijn beurt weer Thebe versloeg, en de grote baas werd in heel Griekenland.
Ik heb nog nooit gehoord, dat de Grieken of Macedoniers monotheistisch waren. Alleen dat zij de vele goden vereerden.
Ook heb ik nog nooit gelezen, dat Grieken schrijven over Mozes die daar is gekomen als profeet.

Idem bij de Romeinen, tot na de geboorte van Jezus, en de komst van de eerste christenen naar Rome. De Romeinen vereerde tot zij overgingen tot het christendom, een reeks van goden.

----------


## Snowwhite

> In dit forum zijn er ook al een paar voorbeelden besproken. Dus als je even terugbladert, dan kun je dat lezen. Maar er zijn er veel meer te noemen.


Ten *tweede* malen de link 

Does the Qur'an Plagiarise Ancient Greek Embryology? 

http://www.quranicstudies.com/article76.html

Kijk ook hier

http://answering-christianity.com/nadeem_embryology.htm

Don't even try therm..................

----------


## Charlus

> Ten *tweede* malen de link 
> 
> Does the Qur'an Plagiarise Ancient Greek Embryology? 
> 
> http://www.quranicstudies.com/article76.html
> 
> Kijk ook hier
> 
> http://answering-christianity.com/nadeem_embryology.htm
> ...


De beschrijving van embryonale ontwikkeling in de koran is lachwekkend.

----------


## Thermopylae

> Ten *tweede* malen de link 
> 
> Does the Qur'an Plagiarise Ancient Greek Embryology? 
> 
> http://www.quranicstudies.com/article76.html
> 
> Kijk ook hier
> 
> http://answering-christianity.com/nadeem_embryology.htm


Het heeft geen zin de discussie nogmaals over te doen. 

Jij geeft links, die het standpunt van het geloof steunen. 
Voor het geval Babyface echt geinteresseerd is in tegenargumenten, geef ik een link, die een ander standpunt inneemt; er staat geen wetenschap in de koran.


http://www.dutch.faithfreedom.org/ar...etenschap.html






> Don't even try therm..................


Hoe zo, anders wacht mij de brandstapel?  :Smilie: 


“I do not know how to teach philosophy without becoming a disturber of established religion.” 

Benedict Spinoza

----------


## Charlus

> <...>Voor het geval Babyface echt geinteresseerd is in tegenargumenten, geef ik een link, die een andere standpunt inneemt; er staat geen wetenschap in de koran.
> http://www.dutch.faithfreedom.org/ar...etenschap.html<...>


Voorbeeldje van die site:



> HIJ DIE ALLES IN PAREN SCHIEP?
> 
> Volgens de Koran wordt alles wat leeft in paren geschapen. Maar de auteur van de Koran heeft zich danig vergist.
> 
> _Sura 36:36. Glorie zij Hem, Die alles in paren schiep van hetgeen op aarde groeit en van hen zelf en van hetgeen zijn nog niet kennen.
> Sura 51:49. ‘En Wij hebben alles in paren geschapen opdat gij er lering uit moogt trekken.’_
> 
> Dit is een feit waar de zoekers naar Koranische wetenschap liever niet over spreken, want er blijkt duidelijk uit dat de Koran mensenwerk is; mensenwerk uit een tijd toen de kennis over de natuur zich nog in een prematuur stadium bevond. Tegenwoordig weten we dat er in de natuur meerdere manieren bestaan waarop soorten zich kunnen voortplanten, en niet alleen de seksuele voortplanting zoals de Koranschrijver suggereert.
> 
> ...


Wat overduidelijk strijdig is met moderne inzichten wordt zorgvuldig vermeden door typetjes als Babyface en Snowwhite. Verwijzingen ernaar worden genegeerd. Men komt daarentegen wel aanzetten met de meest krankjoreme redenaties die voldoende vage koranteksten (met al te expliciete flauwekul valt natuurlijk niets te beginnen) ombatterijen naar huidige kennis.
Ondertussen veronderstelt men dat ook niet-fundi publiek het vanzelfsprekend vindt dat onzinteksten in de koran genegeerd worden. Uit die onzin volgt namelijk dat god met de koran niets te maken heeft gehad, en zelfs ongelovigen begrijpen dat daarvan geen sprake kan zijn. Aldus de fundi's.

----------


## maartenn100

Snowwhite, er zijn moslims, ga universiteit doen, zou ik zeggen, in een exactwetenschappelijke richting, en dan kan je veel van wat je koran zegt, relativeren en 'dieper' interpreteren. Diepte-interpretatie wil dan zeggen, dat je het niet letterlijk neemt, maar de rijkere diepere betekenis eruit begrijpt. Want van zodra je de koran of een ander heilig boek letterlijk gaat nemen, doe je de werkelijkheid zoals deze is, (Gods werkelijke natuur) zwaar onrecht aan door het te eenvoudige beeld van de wereld.

----------


## chirpy

> Snowwhite, er zijn moslims, ga universiteit doen, zou ik zeggen, in een exactwetenschappelijke richting, en dan kan je veel van wat je koran zegt, relativeren en 'dieper' interpreteren. Diepte-interpretatie wil dan zeggen, dat je het niet letterlijk neemt, maar de rijkere diepere betekenis eruit begrijpt. Want van zodra je de koran of een ander heilig boek letterlijk gaat nemen, doe je de werkelijkheid zoals deze is, (Gods werkelijke natuur) zwaar onrecht aan door het te eenvoudige beeld van de wereld.


Maar Maarten, daar zit hem nu juist de moeilijkheid. Het loslaten van de absolute interpretatie van de teksten uit welk heilig boek ook, vereist een verantwoordelijke levenshouding en een persoonlijk geloof. Dat is best eng wanneer je bent opgevoed in een absoluut godsdienstig milieu, of omdat je je bekeerd hebt en nog niet kunt relativeren.
Ik dacht dat kardinaal Newman ooit heeft gezegd dat ook als er niet veel van de realiteit in de Bijbel klopte, het toch om de diepere inzichten ging.
Het is niet verstandig een geloof asl een wetenschap te beschouwen. Het geloof legt het dan grandioos af.

----------


## Snowwhite

> Snowwhite, er zijn moslims, ga universiteit doen, zou ik zeggen, in een exactwetenschappelijke richting


bla bla maarten, kennen wij elkaar? Wat weet jij van mijn opleiding?

Je leert het nooit.............

----------


## huxley

> Na de Perzische overheersing in Israel veroverde Alexander de Grote van Macedoni (ook) Judea. Langzamerhand raakte dehellenisering van Judea in bij vele Joden. Het was een bewijs van beschaving om bijvoorbeeld Griekse namen te dragen, het schoonheidsideaal te omhelzen en naaktcultuur te bedrijven. Vele andere Joden echter boden hier weerstand aan. De Tora had een diep besef van heel andere waarden in hen geplant en zij weigerden een heidens levensconcept te aanvaarden. Dat werd overigens niet opgedrongen door Alexander de Grote: de Joden konden hun eigen opvattingen over het leven volgen, vrijelijk hun godsdienst uitoefenen, etc.
> 
> Alexander verwierf zich ook een goede naam door daden als in het volgende verhaal: ooit ging Shimon HaTsadiek (de Rechtvaardige), een groot geleerde en de Hogepriester, Alexander tegemoet om hem te vragen zijn beeld niet in de Tempel te plaatsen. Toen Alexander hem zag, stapte hij van zijn paard en knielde voor hem. Zijn generaals vroegen hem waarom hij zich zo vernederde. Alexander antwoordde dat hem vlak voor grote veldslagen in zijn dromen een man verscheen die op Shimon HaTsadiek leek en die hem voorspoed voorspelde.
> 
> Alexander willigde de wens in en uit dankbaarheid voor deze en andere daden noemden vele jonge ouders hun toen geboren zoontjes Alexander.


Het bekende broodje-aap-verhaal.

----------


## huxley

> Jij spreekt van Grieken wijl dit in die tijden Macedonie betreft. Voor dit gebied en dan val ik weer in herhaling was Mozes vzmh gestuurd. De Jodendom en nadien de Christendom. Verder waren er tal van andere Profeten wiens boodschap hetzelfde is als alle andere namelijk de 1heid van God swt en wier predikaten tot diep in Macedonie ontvangen en gehoord werden.
> 
> Van de andere zijde (nu Italie), ook het Romeinse Rijk kwam de profeet Lot/Lut vzmh. Hij predikeerde ook het mono maar zijn volk geloofde niet.


Wat een onzin mensen soms niet geloven. Babyface is echt niet helemaal fris.

----------


## ronald

> Het bekende broodje-aap-verhaal.


De bekende dombo reactie. Doe eens wat onderzoek.

----------


## maartenn100

> bla bla maarten, kennen wij elkaar? Wat weet jij van mijn opleiding?
> 
> Je leert het nooit.............


Snowwhite, Je weinige kennis over biologie verraad toch wel dat je bepaalde richtingen niet gevolgd hebt (op universiteit of hoge school of elders).
Je hoeft daarvoor niet veel over jezelf te vertellen :knipoog: 

Ik hou je niet tegen iets meer over jezelf te vertellen.

----------


## maartenn100

> Maar Maarten, daar zit hem nu juist de moeilijkheid. Het loslaten van de absolute interpretatie van de teksten uit welk heilig boek ook, vereist een verantwoordelijke levenshouding en een persoonlijk geloof. Dat is best eng wanneer je bent opgevoed in een absoluut godsdienstig milieu, of omdat je je bekeerd hebt en nog niet kunt relativeren.
> Ik dacht dat kardinaal Newman ooit heeft gezegd dat ook als er niet veel van de realiteit in de Bijbel klopte, het toch om de diepere inzichten ging.
> Het is niet verstandig een geloof asl een wetenschap te beschouwen. Het geloof legt het dan grandioos af.


Volledig mee eens. Het is een persoonlijke zaak. Toch wordt door veel mensen 'geloven' als een objectieve waarheid verkondigd ipv een persoonlijke levensbeschouwing.

----------


## ronald

> Snowwhite, Je weinige kennis over biologie verraad toch wel dat je bepaalde richtingen niet gevolgd hebt (op universiteit of hoge school of elders).
> Je hoeft daarvoor niet veel over jezelf te vertellen
> 
> Ik hou je niet tegen iets meer over jezelf te vertellen.



Doe niet zo quasi interessant en hautain. Alsof jij enige eigen educadie ventileert. Er wordt hier constant van internet geplukt. Alsof jij bv de ET hebt ontwikkeld. Je praat toch ook alleen maar theorieen na die je net hebt gelezen?

----------


## ronald

> Volledig mee eens. Het is een persoonlijke zaak. Toch wordt door veel mensen 'geloven' als een objectieve waarheid verkondigd ipv een persoonlijke levensbeschouwing.


Mag ik je even uit je droom helpen. Er bestaat geen persoonlijke levensbeschouwingen. Hooguit een selectie van wat wel en wat niet. Het maken van die keuzes is persoonlijk, de range waaruit gekozen wordt niet. Door af te geven op gelovigen en geloof is alleen een uiting van onoverzichtelijk inzicht van de werkelijkheid. 
Gd heeft Zich geopenbaard en daar is niets subjectiefs aan. Als "men" dat niet wil geloven dan is dat de persoonlijke keuze. Het gebeuren is daar niet van afhankelijk.

----------


## maartenn100

Ronald, de ET wordt onderwezen op universiteiten, in hoge scholen enz... Het is een vreemd beeld dat je dat als 'hautain' zou beschouwen. Ik vind het niet erg dat mensen iets niet weten. 
Of iets op internet staat of niet is geen criterium voor de waarde ervan. Dat iets door een officieel erkende universiteit wordt ondewezen, doet het waarde krijgen. 

Het is vooral de methode van onderzoek in de biologie (en exacte wetenschappen in het algemeen) die hebben geleid tot een theorie over evolutionaire processen.
En dat bestudeer je nu eenmaal tijdens zo'n opleiding.

Iemand die dat enkel van internet plukt, kan daar meestal weinig meer over zeggen.

En ik wil tegenover niemand 'hautain' doen. Alleen lijkt het me logisch dat wanneer je weinig kennis van de ET hebt, je volgens mij ook geen exacte wetenschappen hebt gekregen, wat als basis wordt meegeven tegenwoordig, zowel in het hoger onderwijs als aan de universiteit.

----------


## maartenn100

> Mag ik je even uit je droom helpen. Er bestaat geen persoonlijke levensbeschouwingen. Hooguit een selectie van wat wel en wat niet. Het maken van die keuzes is persoonlijk, de range waaruit gekozen wordt niet. Door af te geven op gelovigen en geloof is alleen een uiting van onoverzichtelijk inzicht van de werkelijkheid. 
> Gd heeft Zich geopenbaard en daar is niets subjectiefs aan. Als "men" dat niet wil geloven dan is dat de persoonlijke keuze. Het gebeuren is daar niet van afhankelijk.



Wel Ronald, door meer en meer mensen wordt geloven als een persoonlijke zaak beschouwd. Ik sta dus niet alleen daarin. 
Zelfs moslims stellen: "het is een zaak tussen mij en Allah". Waarmee ze aangeven dat het persoonlijk is en door geen instituut, imam of priester kan over geoordeeld worden. Enkel Allah (God) oordeelt, aldus moslims.

Dus is het wel een persoonlijke aangelegenheid tussen de gelovige en God.

----------


## H.P.Pas

h


> Gd heeft Zich geopenbaard en daar is niets subjectiefs aan. .


God heeft zich aan jou geopenbaard ?




> Je praat toch ook alleen maar theorieen na die je net hebt gelezen?





> Revelation, when applied to religion, means something communicated immediately from God to man. No one will deny or dispute the power of the Almighty to make such a communication, if he pleases. But admitting, for the sake of a case, that something has been revealed to a certain person, and not revealed to any other person, it is revelation to that person only. When he tells it to a second person, a second to a third, a third to a fourth, and so on, it ceases to be a revelation to all those persons. It is revelation to the first person only, and hearsay to every other, and consequently they are not obliged to believe it. --Thomas Paine The age of reason.

----------


## ronald

> Ronald, de ET wordt onderwezen op universiteiten, in hoge scholen enz... Het is een vreemd beeld dat je dat als 'hautain' zou beschouwen. Ik vind het niet erg dat mensen iets niet weten. 
> Of iets op internet staat of niet is geen criterium voor de waarde ervan. Dat iets door een officieel erkende universiteit wordt ondewezen, doet het waarde krijgen. 
> 
> Het is vooral de methode van onderzoek in de biologie (en exacte wetenschappen in het algemeen) die hebben geleid tot een theorie over evolutionaire processen.
> En dat bestudeer je nu eenmaal tijdens zo'n opleiding.
> 
> Iemand die dat enkel van internet plukt, kan daar meestal weinig meer over zeggen.
> 
> En ik wil tegenover niemand 'hautain' doen. Alleen lijkt het me logisch dat wanneer je weinig kennis van de ET hebt, je volgens mij ook geen exacte wetenschappen hebt gekregen, wat als basis wordt meegeven tegenwoordig, zowel in het hoger onderwijs als aan de universiteit.


Ik heb het over jouw hautaine gedrag naar Snowwhite toe. Heeft niets met universiteiten te maken of wat ze daar leren. Dat had je best kunnen begrijpen dat ik dat bedoelde. Ik weet niet of je zelf een universitaire studie biologie hebt afgemaakt.

----------


## ronald

> Wel Ronald, door meer en meer mensen wordt geloven als een persoonlijke zaak beschouwd. Ik sta dus niet alleen daarin. 
> Zelfs moslims stellen: "het is een zaak tussen mij en Allah". Waarmee ze aangeven dat het persoonlijk is en door geen instituut, imam of priester kan over geoordeeld worden. Enkel Allah (God) oordeelt, aldus moslims.
> 
> Dus is het wel een persoonlijke aangelegenheid tussen de gelovige en God.


Er is duidelijk een verschil tussen kwaliteit en kwantiteit ook wat hier betreft. Omdat meer en meer mensen zijn gaan geloven wil nog niet zeggen dat dat ook per definitie waar is. Je behoort naar de princiepes van het geloof te kijken en wanneer de meerderheid van de mensen vanwege gemakzucht het geloof aan zichzelf zijn gaan aanpassen dan is tat toch heel wat anders dan het geloof te presonifiseren. "Een zaak tussen mij en Gd" heeft heel duidelijk zijn grondbeginselen. Jouw interpretatie leidt tot oppervlakkigheid. Het is een leugen dat anders te verklaren. Dat je intituties erbij haalt doet niets af aan de princiepes.

----------


## ronald

> h
> 
> God heeft zich aan jou geopenbaard ?


Bedoel je op profetisch niveau?





> "It is revelation to the first person only, and hearsay to every other, and consequently they are not obliged to believe it. --Thomas Paine The age of reason."


Dit geldt alleen wanneer er niet serieus met de profetieen zijn omgegaan en de traditie niet serieus wordt overgeleverd. Het feit dat geheel mijn volk Gds openbaring ervaarde is een niet te bagatellisrende factor.

----------


## maartenn100

> Er is duidelijk een verschil tussen kwaliteit en kwantiteit ook wat hier betreft. Omdat meer en meer mensen zijn gaan geloven wil nog niet zeggen dat dat ook per definitie waar is. Je behoort naar de princiepes van het geloof te kijken en wanneer de meerderheid van de mensen vanwege gemakzucht het geloof aan zichzelf zijn gaan aanpassen dan is tat toch heel wat anders dan het geloof te presonifiseren. "Een zaak tussen mij en Gd" heeft heel duidelijk zijn grondbeginselen. Jouw interpretatie leidt tot oppervlakkigheid. Het is een leugen dat anders te verklaren. Dat je intituties erbij haalt doet niets af aan de princiepes.


Voor mij staan in de bijbel vooral abstract principes, die je in je dagelijks leven in de omgang met mensen zelf moet toepassen.

Soms hoef je maar een paar dingen te lezen en ben je vervuld van de geest van De Schrift zeg maar. Je voelt aan waar het over gaat. (rechtvaardigheid, oprechtheid, waarheid, solidariteit, enz...)

Door echter iets na te apen wat anderen je voorlezen, heb je daarom nog niet begrepen waar het over gaat. Er zijn vele gelovigen, maar niet iedereen denkt er op het niveau over na zoals jij dat doet en ik zelfs bijvoorbeeld.

Geloven is in eerste instantie uitdiepen waar het werkelijk over gaat, om dan naar de geest (en niet naar de letter) dat 'te leven'.

----------


## ronald

> Voor mij staan in de bijbel vooral abstract principes, die je in je dagelijks leven in de omgang met mensen zelf moet toepassen.
> 
> Soms hoef je maar een paar dingen te lezen en ben je vervuld van de geest van De Schrift zeg maar. Je voelt aan waar het over gaat.
> 
> Door echter iets na te apen wat anderen je voorlezen, heb je daarom nog niet begrepen waar het over gaat. Er zijn vele gelovigen, maar niet iedereen denkt er op het niveau over na zoals jij dat doet en ik zelfs bijvoorbeeld.
> 
> Geloven is in eerste instantie uitdiepen waar het werkelijk over gaat, om dan naar de geest (en niet naar de letter) dat 'te leven'.


Sorry maar dan heb je een verkeerd beeld van wat Gdsdienst is. Gd zegt duidelijk in Zijn Tora dat we niet abstract moeten zijn maar concreet. Een goede omgang met mensen is een duidelijk Gddelijk gebod dat concreet moet zijn en niet bv alleen is je hart. Hier zijn duidelijk regels aan gebonden anders verwordt het een persoonlijke interpretatie die wellicht een aantal factoren doet verblinden.
Er staan 613 ge- en verboden in de Tora en die kan ik niet naar eigen "gevoel" gan interpreteren. Wel persoonlijk uitvoeren maar dat is iets anders. Je vaste mening wat "napen " is, is duidelijk gevoed door onkunde van wat onze geleerden hebben geleerd en verzoeken om rond te dwalen en op goed geluk een weg te vinden. Binnen het orthodoxe Jodendom is het zelfs een plicht om op deze manier en dit niveau Gdsdienst te beleiden en ik ben daar echt geen uitzondering in.

----------


## maartenn100

Met abstract bedoel ik dat jijzelf de 'concrete' vertaling moet maken in je dagelijks leven.
Omdat niet elke gebeurtenis in de Tora beschreven staat, moet jijzelf in je dagelijks leven in de omgang met mensen toch zelf telkens ontdekken wat 'goed' is en wat 'onrechtvaardig' is. Dat bedoel ik.

----------


## ronald

> Met abstract bedoel ik dat jijzelf de 'concrete' vertaling moet maken in je dagelijks leven.
> Omdat niet elke gebeurtenis in de Tora beschreven staat, moet jijzelf in je dagelijks leven in de omgang met mensen toch zelf telkens ontdekken wat 'goed' is en wat 'onrechtvaardig' is. Dat bedoel ik.


Het is je niet kwalijk te nemen om ook de Mondelinge Leer te kennen naast de Tora/ Tenach ( OT). De mondelinge leer is een serie tradities uit de Schriftelijke leer ( Tora en Tenach) afkomstig die vele passages mbt de ge- en verboden uitlegt. Afwegingen die we maken zijn persoonlijk maar die moeten gemaakt worden via Gddelijke princiepes. Je laten leiden door wat de Mondelinge Leer aanwijst als goede pad is gaan in de richting van en met de Tora. Zo komen we tot een Gddelijke manier van "lopen". Wat geleerden zeiden en zeggen wordt getoetst aan die leer en kan zo niet leiden tot "wat zij er zelf van vinden" maar hooguit op hoe zij het uitleggen. De toetssteen is is de Tora zelf. Zo blijft het binnen de Gddelijke wetgeving.

----------


## Charlus

> Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door maartenn100
> 
> 
> Volledig mee eens. Het is een persoonlijke zaak. Toch wordt door veel mensen 'geloven' als een objectieve waarheid verkondigd ipv een persoonlijke levensbeschouwing.
> 
> 
> Mag ik je even uit je droom helpen. Er bestaat geen persoonlijke levensbeschouwingen. Hooguit een selectie van wat wel en wat niet. Het maken van die keuzes is persoonlijk, de range waaruit gekozen wordt niet.<...>


Elke levensbeschouwing is een persoonlijke levensbeschouwing. Hoe bedoel je 'kiezen uit de range'? Je hebt in zoverre gelijk dat veel al eens is bedacht en het op zich niet nodig is om het wiel opnieuw uit te vinden. Men pikt uit het aanbod wat men redelijk vindt en geeft een eigen invulling (onvermijdelijk, want geen twee mensen zijn hetzelfde tenzij tot hersenspoeling wordt overgegaan zoals bij jou het geval lijkt), of ontwikkelt onafhankelijk van het aanbod een eigen visie. In dat laatste geval blijkt vaker wel dan niet dat het allemaal al eens eerder en beter is bedacht, maar dat is niet erg. De zoektocht op zich is al nuttig genoeg.



> <...>Gd heeft Zich geopenbaard en daar is niets subjectiefs aan. Als "men" dat niet wil geloven dan is dat de persoonlijke keuze. Het gebeuren is daar niet van afhankelijk.


Ik sluit mij aan bij de vraag van H.P.Pas. God heeft zich aan jou geopenbaard?
Als de openbaring van god een objectief gegeven is, dan zou geloof niet meer nodig zijn.

----------


## Snowwhite

> Snowwhite, Je weinige kennis over biologie verraad toch wel dat je bepaalde richtingen niet gevolgd hebt (op universiteit of hoge school of elders).
> Je hoeft daarvoor niet veel over jezelf te vertellen
> 
> Ik hou je niet tegen iets meer over jezelf te vertellen.


Niemand heeft natuurlijk het intellectuele niveau van jou Maarten. Jij overstijgt iedereen hier. Zonder jou, is hier geen forum. Ik hoop dat ik door jouw ballotage heen kom.

----------


## H.P.Pas

> Het feit dat geheel mijn volk Gds openbaring ervaarde is een niet te bagatellisrende factor.


Skeptici en twijfelaars werden volgens de Pentateuch bij duizenden tegelijk omgebracht.

_Afterwards we know who was left, not who was right._

----------


## ronald

> Ik sluit mij aan bij de vraag van H.P.Pas. God heeft zich aan jou geopenbaard?
> Als de openbaring van god een objectief gegeven is, dan zou geloof niet meer nodig zijn.


Gd hoeft en zal zich nu niet aan mij openbaren zoals Hij dat heeft gedaan aan mijn voorgeslacht. Gd hoeft voor mij geen wonderen te verichten zoals Hij dat heeft gedaan tot de verwoesting van de Tempel. Ik neem mijn vorouders serieus net zoasl zij dat altijd zijn geweest. Er is geen enkele losse steek in de ketting der traditie.

----------


## ronald

> Skeptici en twijfelaars werden volgens de Pentateuch bij duizenden tegelijk omgebracht.
> 
> _Afterwards we know who was left, not who was right._



Leg het verschil uit tussen skeptici, twijfelaars en diegenen die zijn gedood.

----------


## H.P.Pas

> Leg het verschil uit tussen skeptici, twijfelaars en diegenen die zijn gedood.


Leg het verschil uit tussen hun moordenaars en de godvrezenden.

----------


## ronald

> Leg het verschil uit tussen hun moordenaars en de godvrezenden.


Hun? Kun je wat exacter zijn?

----------


## chirpy

> Gd hoeft en zal zich nu niet aan mij openbaren zoals Hij dat heeft gedaan aan mijn voorgeslacht. Gd hoeft voor mij geen wonderen te verichten zoals Hij dat heeft gedaan tot de verwoesting van de Tempel. Ik neem mijn vorouders serieus net zoasl zij dat altijd zijn geweest. Er is geen enkele losse steek in de ketting der traditie.


Allen blijft die traditie beperkt tot die groep waartoe je behoort. Dus ook die God.
Er is geen enkele verdediging te vinden voor het eigen gelijk. We moeten in dit verband niet over God praten, maar over jouw God.

----------


## H.P.Pas

> Hun? Kun je wat exacter zijn?


_Vr.: Waarom beantwoordt een Jood een vraag alltijd 
met een wedervraag )
Antw.: Waarom zou een Jood een vraag niet met een wedervraag beantwoorden ?_

Kun je niet wat maximaler zijn ?
Of wat identieker ?

----------


## ronald

> Allen blijft die traditie beperkt tot die groep waartoe je behoort. Dus ook die God.
> Er is geen enkele verdediging te vinden voor het eigen gelijk. We moeten in dit verband niet over God praten, maar over jouw God.


Heb jij een andere dan? Laten we het daar over hebben. Daarna zien we wel.

----------


## ronald

> _Vr.: Waarom beantwoordt een Jood een vraag alltijd 
> met een wedervraag )
> Antw.: Waarom zou een Jood een vraag niet met een wedervraag beantwoorden ?_
> 
> Kun je niet wat maximaler zijn ?
> Of wat identieker ?





> _Skeptici en twijfelaars werden volgens de Pentateuch bij duizenden tegelijk omgebracht._


_

Naar aanleiding van jouw opmerking hierboven stelde ik de vraag: Wie zijn die sceptici en twijfelaars dan? Je had het over de Tenach dus dat moet niet moeilijk voor je zijn wie je ermee bedoelt. Vervolgens kom jij met de wedervraag: 






 Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door H.P.Pas


Leg het verschil uit tussen hun moordenaars en de godvrezenden.


_Dan is het toch niet meer dan logisch dat ik naar die "hun" vraag? Waar heb je het over? Misschien geef je een tekst uit Tenach? Praat wat gemakkelijker.

----------


## chirpy

> Heb jij een andere dan? Laten we het daar over hebben. Daarna zien we wel.


Mijn Godsbeeld is gekleurd door mijn Rooms katholieke opvoeding, door mijn katholieke scholing, door mijn leven in een waarschijnlijk vroegere tijd dan waarin jij leefde en leeft. Daarnaast ben ik er nu van overtuigd dat er geen God is die niet door mensen is gemaakt. Zonder ons bestaat er geen God. Hij is een menselijk hersenspinsel en geen altijd en eeuwigdurende entiteit.
Dat elke gelovige gelooft in een God, wil niet zeggen dat hij er ook is.
Dus de voor mij niet bestaande God zal een andere zijn dan de voor jou wel bestaande.

----------


## ronald

> Mijn Godsbeeld is gekleurd door mijn Rooms katholieke opvoeding, door mijn katholieke scholing, door mijn leven in een waarschijnlijk vroegere tijd dan waarin jij leefde en leeft. Daarnaast ben ik er nu van overtuigd dat er geen God is die niet door mensen is gemaakt. Zonder ons bestaat er geen God. Hij is een menselijk hersenspinsel en geen altijd en eeuwigdurende entiteit.
> Dat elke gelovige gelooft in een God, wil niet zeggen dat hij er ook is.
> Dus de voor mij niet bestaande God zal een andere zijn dan de voor jou wel bestaande.


Je kwam na een Gdsbeeld te hebben aangereikt gekregen tot de overtuiging dat die niet waar is. Het gaat dus over Katholieken, een Christelijk Gdsbeeld en jouw eigen denkvermogen en ons is eigenlijk jij. Daaruit kan ik niet concluderen dat dat ook geldt voor niet-Katholieken, niet-Christenen Gdsbeelden en anderen hun denkvermogen. Eigenlijk een zeer wgocentriche manier om de wereld in te delen en te bekijken. Mag.
Je stelt dat je je afvraagt dat wanneer elke gelovige in een Gd gelooft het dan nog de vraag is of Die er wel is. 
Al deze twijfels gelden eigenlijk voor jou en jouw ervaring met geloof en Gd, over een ander zou je niets met zekerheid kunnen zeggen. Een "niet bestaande Gd" is niet een andere Gd, het is de afwezigheid van Gd. Beter gezegd, een niet duidelijk afgeschreven Gd.
In zoverre is er dus in meerdere mate geen enkele verdediging te vinden voor je eigen gelijk. Je zou toch tot een betere definitie van Gd moeten komen wil je Dat afschrijven. Pas dan kunnen we over "jouw" en "mijn" spreken.

----------


## H.P.Pas

> Naar aanleiding van jouw opmerking hierboven stelde ik de vraag: Wie zijn die sceptici en twijfelaars dan?


Dat deed je niet, je stelde een typische rookgordijnvraag:



> Leg het verschil uit tussen skeptici, twijfelaars en diegenen die zijn gedood.





> Waar heb je het over? 
> Je had het over de Tenach dus dat moet niet moeilijk voor je zijn wie je ermee bedoelt.


Dat is inderdaad niet moeilijk, ik heb het over dissidenten in de Pentateuch. Korach en de zijnen bijvoorbeeld (Numeri 16):



> 1 Korach nu, de zoon van Jizhar, zoon van Kohath, zoon van Levi, nam tot zich zo Dathan als Abiram, zonen van Eliab, en On, den zoon van Peleth, zonen van Ruben. 
> 
> 2 En zij stonden op voor het aangezicht van Mozes, mitsgaders tweehonderd en vijftig mannen uit de kinderen Israels, oversten der vergadering, de geroepenen der samenkomst, mannen van naam. 
> 
> 3 En zij vergaderden zich tegen Mozes, en tegen Aaron, en zeiden tot hen: Het is te veel voor u, want deze ganse vergadering, zij allen, zijn heilig, en de HEERE is in het midden van hen; waarom dan verheft gijlieden u over de gemeente des HEEREN?


Van het n komt het ander: 




> 49 Die nu aan die plaag gestorven zijn, waren veertien duizend en zevenhonderd, behalve die gestorven waren om de zaak van Korach.


En voorbeeld uit dozijnen; in de Sina werd een ijzeren partijdiscipline gehandhaafd. Niet verwonderlijk dat na 40 jaar de overlevenden allen recht in de leer waren.




> Het feit dat geheel mijn volk Gds openbaring ervaarde is een niet te bagatellisrende factor.


Dat zegt mij dus niet zoveel, wie iets anders zei werd weggezuiverd.

----------


## maartenn100

Volgens mij is de _interpretatieve_ studie van de heilige boeken een mogelijkheid om een _glimp van God_ (=beeldtaal) op te vangen, mits je dat met gezond verstand en 'interpretatievermogen' doet. Het letterlijk nemen van de teksten is vanuit deze optiek eerder een zonde dan een weg tot verworven kennis.

----------


## Charlus

> Volgens mij is de _interpretatieve_ studie van de heilige boeken een mogelijkheid om een _glimp van God_ (=beeldtaal) op te vangen, mits je dat met gezond verstand en 'interpretatievermogen' doet. Het letterlijk nemen van de teksten is vanuit deze optiek eerder een zonde dan een weg tot verworven kennis.


Jij denkt dat er een verband te leggen is tussen de heilige boeken en god, zo die bestaat? God als perverse, haatdragende martelaar (martelaar hier bedoeld in de aktieve zin). Ik hoop niet dat je dat verband ondubbelzinnig aan kunt tonen, want dan zijn we lelijk in de aap gelogeerd. Voor zover ik nu kan beoordelen is god zoals die oprijst vanuit de heilige boeken een amalgaam van puur menselijke tekortkomingen. Niets goddelijks aan.

----------


## maartenn100

Charlus, God, is een naam die mensen gaven aan iets wat ze in pozie hebben trachten te verwoorden via heilig bevonden boeken. Het is een woord dat staat voor Iets dat alles vertegenwoordigt wat ons te machtig is, volgens mij. De dood, wat voor onze geboorte was, eeuwigheid, oneindigheid, donkere ruimte, de zin,.... Zaken die wij eigenlijk niet kunnen bevatten. Het is een menselijke poging geweest tot beschrijven van het waarom-waartoe. 
Kijk naar de wetenschap en de wiskunde: een 'goddelijke' taal. De taal van de natuur, een geniale taal.
God is een omschrijving geweest gegeven door mensen aan wat hen te boven ging.
Aan sterfelijkheid, vergankelijkheid, enz...

De mensen gaven Hem trouwens vele namen: het Al, het Om, Illuvatar, Allah, Gd, JHWH, God, enz...

----------


## chirpy

> Je kwam na een Gdsbeeld te hebben aangereikt gekregen tot de overtuiging dat die niet waar is. Het gaat dus over Katholieken, een Christelijk Gdsbeeld en jouw eigen denkvermogen en ons is eigenlijk jij. Daaruit kan ik niet concluderen dat dat ook geldt voor niet-Katholieken, niet-Christenen Gdsbeelden en anderen hun denkvermogen. Eigenlijk een zeer wgocentriche manier om de wereld in te delen en te bekijken. Mag.
> Je stelt dat je je afvraagt dat wanneer elke gelovige in een Gd gelooft het dan nog de vraag is of Die er wel is. 
> Al deze twijfels gelden eigenlijk voor jou en jouw ervaring met geloof en Gd, over een ander zou je niets met zekerheid kunnen zeggen. Een "niet bestaande Gd" is niet een andere Gd, het is de afwezigheid van Gd. Beter gezegd, een niet duidelijk afgeschreven Gd.
> In zoverre is er dus in meerdere mate geen enkele verdediging te vinden voor je eigen gelijk. Je zou toch tot een betere definitie van Gd moeten komen wil je Dat afschrijven. Pas dan kunnen we over "jouw" en "mijn" spreken.


Wanneer je kijkt hoe er over de hele wereld mensen vanuit hun cultuur gaan geloven dat er zoiets moet zijn als een God, dan zal een ieder praten vanuit zijn eigen referentiekader. Wanneer we God zouden voorstellen als de wind, ik doe maar iets, dan zien we die wind alleen maar omdat die invloed heeft op materie. Rechtstreeks zien we de wind niet. Echter wat ik als een lekker windje beschouw, vanuit zeilers perspectief bekeken, beschouwt een ander als harde wind. Overal op de wereld vragen mensen zich al eeuwenlang af hoe alles toch reilt en zeilt. Uit jouw cultuurgoed komt daar een bepaald godsbeeld naar voren dat zich heeft ontwikkeld uit die veelheid aan invloeden tijdens de vorming van het joodse volk. God valt niet te definieren of te benoemen. Hij/zij is er wel voor jou of niet. Een ander kan iemand anders er niet van overtuigen dat God wel of niet bestaat. Ik stel ook dat voor mij God niet bestaat wanneer ik hem niet wil zien. En langzamerhand is dat punt gekomen.
Zoals jij mag beweren dat God wel bestaat, zo is dat voor mij het tegendeel. Zonder dat ik iets wil afdoen aan de waarde die geloven heeft op de persoonlijke belevenis van het zijn op aarde.

Maarten beschrijft hierboven goed wat ik ook wil zeggen.

----------


## Charlus

> Charlus, God, is een naam die mensen gaven aan iets wat ze in pozie hebben trachten te verwoorden via heilig bevonden boeken. Het is een woord dat staat voor Iets dat alles vertegenwoordigt wat ons te machtig is, volgens mij. De dood, wat voor onze geboorte was, eeuwigheid, oneindigheid, donkere ruimte, de zin,.... Zaken die wij eigenlijk niet kunnen bevatten. Het is een menselijke poging geweest tot beschrijven van het waarom-waartoe. 
> Kijk naar de wetenschap en de wiskunde: een 'goddelijke' taal. De taal van de natuur, een geniale taal.
> God is een omschrijving geweest gegeven door mensen aan wat hen te boven ging.
> Aan sterfelijkheid, vergankelijkheid, enz...
> 
> De mensen gaven Hem trouwens vele namen: het Al, het Om, Illuvatar, Allah, Gd, JHWH, God, enz...


Deze heilige boeken zeggen alleen iets over mensen, en daarbij ihbz. over welke invulling ze geven aan onbegrip en onzekerheid tav. leven en dood. Houvast kortom. God is in dit verband alleen "means to an end", een noodzakelijk kwaad ahw. Dit citaat van Cioran vind ik altijd wel mooi:
_Het is volkomen begrijpelijk dat God een oplossing was en dat er nooit een bevredigender oplossing gevonden zal worden._
Over godzelf zeggen de boeken niets. Anders gesteld (mijn mening, meningen zijn goedkoop): als een opperwezen bestaat, dan heeft het niets te maken met de god of goden uit de ons bekende religies en kan het niet gekend worden.

----------


## ronald

> Dat deed je niet, je stelde een typische rookgordijnvraag:
> 
> 
> Dat is inderdaad niet moeilijk, ik heb het over dissidenten in de Pentateuch. Korach en de zijnen bijvoorbeeld (Numeri 16):
> 
> Van het n komt het ander: 
> 
> En voorbeeld uit dozijnen; in de Sina werd een ijzeren partijdiscipline gehandhaafd. Niet verwonderlijk dat na 40 jaar de overlevenden allen recht in de leer waren.
> 
> Dat zegt mij dus niet zoveel, wie iets anders zei werd weggezuiverd.




Korach en zijn metgezellen uiteindelijk accepteerden Gds besluit niet. Gd stelde Mozes en Aharon aan als leiders, leider van het volk en leider van de Tabernakeldiensten. Korach, ook uit de stam Levi, uit nijd dat hij geen hogepriester werd en ook geen leider, zijn positie als "adelijk" was hem namelijk niet genoeg, en uit jaloezie vocht Gds beslissing aan. Je kunt er wel voor lezen hoe en waarom Gd Aharon en Mozes koos. Met valse argumenten probeerde hij de positie van die twee weg te nemen. Dit werd Gd te gortig, opende de aarde en hij en de zijnen verdwenen erin. Door wie is hij nou gedood?

Nummeri 17:14 verhaalt dat de mensen dood gingen aan een plaag gestuurd door Gd. De reden is bekend.

Diegenen die het Heilige Land mochten betreden waren zo wie zo niet de generatie van het gouden kalf. Dat was al duidelijk. De groep van Korach kwam er ook nog eens tussendoor. Des al niet te min leeerde die generatie en gaf de Tora door aan hun kinderen.

Maar wat kom je nu met deze vergelijkingen als we het hadden over traditie overgeven en niet over "het doden van mensen" terwijl Gd dat zelf deed? Om aan te geven dat er geen "tegenspraak" werd geduld? Misschien doe je je licht op om te kijken wat ik Maarten100 mbt leren, vorsen en vragenstellen over de Tora heb gemaild. Waar jij op duidt is rebellie tegen Gds besluit. Dat is van een heel ander kaliber. En je hebt ook gezien dat Gd daarover berechtte.


ronald: "Gd heeft Zich geopenbaard en daar is niets subjectiefs aan."

H,P.Pas: "It is revelation to the first person only, and hearsay to every other, and consequently they are not obliged to believe it. --Thomas Paine The age of reason."

ronald: "Dit geldt alleen wanneer er niet serieus met de profetieen zijn omgegaan en de traditie niet serieus wordt overgeleverd. Het feit dat geheel mijn volk Gds openbaring ervaarde is een niet te bagatellisrende factor."

H.P.Pas: "Skeptici en twijfelaars werden volgens de Pentateuch bij duizenden tegelijk omgebracht.

Afterwards we know who was left, not who was right."?

...zitten we nu met de vraag wie, waar, wanneer, door wie... dood is gegaan?
Waar wil je met zo'n manier van discussievoeren naar toe?

----------


## ronald

> Volgens mij is de _interpretatieve_ studie van de heilige boeken een mogelijkheid om een _glimp van God_ (=beeldtaal) op te vangen, mits je dat met gezond verstand en 'interpretatievermogen' doet. Het letterlijk nemen van de teksten is vanuit deze optiek eerder een zonde dan een weg tot verworven kennis.


Als je het over die boeg gooit dan blijft er nadat miljoenen mensen erover zijn gegaan niets meer van Tora over. Je realiseert je te weinig de ernst van wat Gds woord is.

----------


## ronald

> Charlus, God, is een naam die mensen gaven aan iets wat ze in pozie hebben trachten te verwoorden via heilig bevonden boeken. Het is een woord dat staat voor Iets dat alles vertegenwoordigt wat ons te machtig is, volgens mij. De dood, wat voor onze geboorte was, eeuwigheid, oneindigheid, donkere ruimte, de zin,.... Zaken die wij eigenlijk niet kunnen bevatten. Het is een menselijke poging geweest tot beschrijven van het waarom-waartoe. 
> Kijk naar de wetenschap en de wiskunde: een 'goddelijke' taal. De taal van de natuur, een geniale taal.
> God is een omschrijving geweest gegeven door mensen aan wat hen te boven ging.
> Aan sterfelijkheid, vergankelijkheid, enz...
> 
> De mensen gaven Hem trouwens vele namen: het Al, het Om, Illuvatar, Allah, Gd, JHWH, God, enz...


He? Op deze manier "ontmoette" Abraham Gd?

----------


## ronald

> Wanneer je kijkt hoe er over de hele wereld mensen vanuit hun cultuur gaan geloven dat er zoiets moet zijn als een God, dan zal een ieder praten vanuit zijn eigen referentiekader. Wanneer we God zouden voorstellen als de wind, ik doe maar iets, dan zien we die wind alleen maar omdat die invloed heeft op materie. Rechtstreeks zien we de wind niet. Echter wat ik als een lekker windje beschouw, vanuit zeilers perspectief bekeken, beschouwt een ander als harde wind. Overal op de wereld vragen mensen zich al eeuwenlang af hoe alles toch reilt en zeilt. Uit jouw cultuurgoed komt daar een bepaald godsbeeld naar voren dat zich heeft ontwikkeld uit die veelheid aan invloeden tijdens de vorming van het joodse volk. God valt niet te definieren of te benoemen. Hij/zij is er wel voor jou of niet. Een ander kan iemand anders er niet van overtuigen dat God wel of niet bestaat. Ik stel ook dat voor mij God niet bestaat wanneer ik hem niet wil zien. En langzamerhand is dat punt gekomen.
> Zoals jij mag beweren dat God wel bestaat, zo is dat voor mij het tegendeel. Zonder dat ik iets wil afdoen aan de waarde die geloven heeft op de persoonlijke belevenis van het zijn op aarde.
> 
> Maarten beschrijft hierboven goed wat ik ook wil zeggen.



Uiteraard dat een ieder praat vanuit zijn eigen referentie kader. Daar is niets mis mee.

Gd voorgesteld als "de wind" die zacht, prettig of hard kan waaien dan plaats je de wind in een bepaalde situatie voor een bepaalde groep mensen. En dan? Voor de een is hard prettig en voor de andere vervelend. Hier laat je het gevoel spreken of anders de verwachtingspatroon. Bovendien raast de wind over de oppervlakte terwijl Gd veel individueler is.
Dat mensen overal op de wereld vragen stellen over de zin van het leven dan past daar inderdaad een bepaalde opdracht bij. Ik behoor kosher te eten en jij hoeft dat helemaal niet. Is dat een probleem? Nee. Gd's wil, de Tora, valt echter wel te definieren en dat is wat voor ons mensen geldt in deze wereld. Iedere groep zou een ander "opdracht" of "boodschap" kunnen naleven die beiden in de richting van dezelfde Gd is. Dat is universalistisch. Moet ik jou mijn geloof opleggen? Helemaal niet. Jij die van jou aan mij? Ook niet. Wanneer je Gd in geen enkel verband met je leven wilt brengen is ook je eigen vrije keuze. In hoeverre dat werkelijk zo is, is de vraag die alleen jij kunt beantwoorden.
Wanneer echter ik beweer dat Gd bestaat dan staat dat niet in tegenstelling met wat jij zegt dat jij Gd niet in je leven wilt brengen. Wat Maarten hierboven beschreef zie ik alleen als "we bepalen zelf wel wie of wat Gd is en zo kunnen we ook Zijn woord naar eigen waarde en behoefte schatten.

----------


## Charlus

> <...>Wanneer je Gd in geen enkel verband met je leven wilt brengen is ook je eigen vrije keuze.<...>Wanneer echter ik beweer dat Gd bestaat dan staat dat niet in tegenstelling met wat jij zegt dat jij Gd niet in je leven wilt brengen.<...>


Zo langzamerhand krijg ik het bizarre vermoeden dat volgens jou ongelovigen niet zozeer ongelovig zijn, alswel bewust kiezen voor het niet toelaten van god in hun leven. Ze zijn zich er dondersgoed van bewust dat jouw god heus wel een realiteit is. Weer dat reli-centrisme. Ieders leven draait om jouw god, of het nu afwijzen of erkennen betreft.
Het vermoeden sluit wel mooi aan op jouw mening over de ET en de voorstanders daarvan. Bewust liegen zij de wereld voor, want ook zij weten dondersgoed dat de ET onzin is maar haten god en (dus) Schepping. Vandaar het onophoudelijke liegen van mensen die de ET onderschrijven. 
Interessant inkijkje geef je hier.

----------


## huxley

> Zo langzamerhand krijg ik het bizarre vermoeden dat volgens jou ongelovigen niet zozeer ongelovig zijn, alswel dat ze bewust kiezen voor het niet toelaten van god in hun leven. Ze zijn zich er dondersgoed van bewust dat jouw god heus wel een realiteit is. Weer dat reli-centrisme. Ieders leven draait om jouw god, of het nu afwijzen of erkennen betreft.
> Het vermoeden sluit wel mooi aan op jouw mening over de ET en de voorstanders daarvan. Bewust liegen zij de wereld voor, want ook zij weten dondersgoed dat de ET onzin is maar haten god en (dus) de notie van een schepping. Vandaar het onophoudelijke liegen van mensen die de ET onderschrijven. 
> Interessant inkijkje geef je hier.


Je wilt toch niet zeggen dat je er nu pas achter komt hoe die meneer in elkaar steekt?

----------


## ronald

> Zo langzamerhand krijg ik het bizarre vermoeden dat volgens jou ongelovigen niet zozeer ongelovig zijn, alswel bewust kiezen voor het niet toelaten van god in hun leven. Ze zijn zich er dondersgoed van bewust dat jouw god heus wel een realiteit is. Weer dat reli-centrisme. Ieders leven draait om jouw god, of het nu afwijzen of erkennen betreft.
> Het vermoeden sluit wel mooi aan op jouw mening over de ET en de voorstanders daarvan. Bewust liegen zij de wereld voor, want ook zij weten dondersgoed dat de ET onzin is maar haten god en (dus) Schepping. Vandaar het onophoudelijke liegen van mensen die de ET onderschrijven. 
> Interessant inkijkje geef je hier.


Als je hebt opgelet heb je kunnen lezen dat dit de woorden van Chirppy zijn: "Ik stel ook dat voor mij God niet bestaat wanneer ik hem niet wil zien. En langzamerhand is dat punt gekomen." 
A-theisten kunnen alleen a-theisten zijn als ze eerst kunnen vaststellen wat "theisme" is anders heeft het niet zoveel zin om zichzelf atheistisch te noemen. Ongelovig is al een veel vager begrip. Je kunt ook niks zeggen. Maar velen verkiezen die weg niet.
Wat je verder over ET, Gd, de Schepping en mijn inkijk wilt zeggen begrijp ik niet.

----------


## Charlus

> <...>Je wilt toch niet zeggen dat je er nu pas achter komt hoe die meneer in ekaar steekt?


Op een misschien onbewust niveau kan ik de groteskheid maar niet aanvaarden. Nog een keertje dan. 
Ongelovigen zijn ervan overtuigd dat Ronald zijn god bestaat, alleen ze weigeren in hem te geloven en starten een god-haatcampagne middels de hardnekkig volgehouden ET-leugen.
Het wil nog steeds niet inzinken  :nerveus:

----------


## ronald

> Op een misschien onbewust niveau kan ik de groteskheid maar niet aanvaarden. Nog een keertje dan. 
> Ongelovigen zijn ervan overtuigd dat Ronald zijn god bestaat, alleen ze weigeren in hem te geloven en starten een god-haatcampagne middels de hardnekkig volgehouden ET-leugen.
> Het wil nog steeds niet inzinken


Ik weet niet of jij Chirpy zo kunt beschrijven.

----------


## maartenn100

> Als je het over die boeg gooit dan blijft er nadat miljoenen mensen erover zijn gegaan niets meer van Tora over. Je realiseert je te weinig de ernst van wat Gds woord is.


Ik begrijp wel de ernst waarmee de joodse mensen Gds woord uit de Tora interpreteren. Maar of ik dezelfde ernst van de literatuur kan waarnemen, dat voorlopig toch nog niet. Voor mij is het gelijkaardig aan de koran, de bijbel, het Tibetaanse dodenboek, Taostische literatuur enz... Een weg voor mensen in dit leven. Een weg, en niet d weg. (metaforisch gesproken).

----------


## ronald

> Ik begrijp wel de ernst waarmee de joodse mensen Gds woord uit de Tora interpreteren. Maar of ik dezelfde ernst van de literatuur kan waarnemen, dat voorlopig toch nog niet. Voor mij is het gelijkaardig aan de koran, de bijbel, het Tibetaanse dodenboek, Taostische literatuur enz... Een weg voor mensen in dit leven. Een weg, en niet d weg. (metaforisch gesproken).


Dat is totaal jouw eigen vrijheid. Maar ga niet iets veranderen mits je er dan ook een andere naam aan gaat geven.

----------


## huxley

> Op een misschien onbewust niveau kan ik de groteskheid maar niet aanvaarden. Nog een keertje dan. 
> Ongelovigen zijn ervan overtuigd dat Ronald zijn god bestaat, alleen ze weigeren in hem te geloven en starten een god-haatcampagne middels de hardnekkig volgehouden ET-leugen.
> Het wil nog steeds niet inzinken


Grotesk is inderdaad het woord.

----------


## Charlus

> Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door Charlus
> 
> 
> Op een misschien onbewust niveau kan ik de groteskheid maar niet aanvaarden. Nog een keertje dan. 
> Ongelovigen zijn ervan overtuigd dat Ronald zijn god bestaat, alleen ze weigeren in hem te geloven en starten een god-haatcampagne middels de hardnekkig volgehouden ET-leugen.
> Het wil nog steeds niet inzinken 
> 
> 
> Ik weet niet of jij Chirpy zo kunt beschrijven.


Voor het geval je je commentaar niet humoristisch bedoelde: ik beschreef niet Chirpy maar jouw visie op ongelovigen en de motivatie achter de ET.

----------


## ronald

> Voor het geval je je commentaar niet humoristisch bedoelde: ik beschreef niet Chirpy maar jouw visie op ongelovigen en de motivatie achter de ET.


Als ik op Chirpy reageer dan moet je dat er ook bijnemen. Zo uit de context gerukt kun jij mij niet krijgen.

----------


## chirpy

> Als ik op Chirpy reageer dan moet je dat er ook bijnemen. Zo uit de context gerukt kun jij mij niet krijgen.


En in dit verband ben ik het helemaal met Ronald eens.

----------


## chirpy

Beste Maarten, je hebt wat losgemaakt met je vraag.
Het valt mij op dat er een beperkte groep antwoordt en het zijn bijna allemaal mannen op Snowwhite na. Zegt dat iets over de mannen en vrouwen?
Ook bemerk ik dat het praten over God bijna steeds plaatsvindt vanuit de religieuze beleving, cq opvoeding. Met Ronald had ik het hier ook over.
twee uitersten: 
Overal op de wereld hebben mensen een bepaald godsbeeld....Hij/Zij bestaat dus omdat het een wereldwijd probleem is, universeel en van alle tijden.

Overal op de wereld zijn mensen aan het dwalen omdat zij in zichzelf en vanuit zichzelf geen antwoorden kunnen vinden op al die vragen: God bestaat alleen omdat zij dat willen.

Twee stellingen die waarschijnlijk weer een enorme discussie kunnen uitlokken.

----------


## maartenn100

Ja, Chirpy, maar wat ikzelf merk is, dat ikzelf toch ook begin te nuanceren. Sommige religiueuze geschriften zijn in mijn ogen mooie pozie, waar humanisten hun eigen ethiek in zien.

"Gij zult niet doden"; "doe een ander niet, wat je niet wil dat men jou aandoet"; "oordeel niet, want ge zult beoordeeld worden naar de maat waarmee je oordeelt" enz...

Richtlijnen, die een ethicus daar mooier verwoord ziet staan dan in zijn soms drogere beschrijvingen ervan.

Dialoog blijft het middel, geloof ik, om van elkaar te leren en uit te leggen waarom je iets zus of zo ziet en waarom niet. 

Ik deel je stellingen, maar de wijze waarop je ze formuleert, heb ik geleerd, daarvan hangt de mate van aanvaarding af door de ander. Ik vermoed dat wanneer je jezelf wat verdiept in de koran of torah en de dingen eruit kunt aantonen, die je waardeert (de ethische aansporingen, sommige pozie, dat je meer kans hebt waardering te vinden voor argumenten waarmee je wil aantonen dat het om vooral om die ethische richtlijnen gaat, eerder dan om een letterlijk na te volgen waarheden van geschreven bronnen uit een tijdperk ver van het onze. De voorbeelden in de bijbel gelden bvb. vooral voor een agrarische samenleving, die leeft van de landbouw. Vertaalt naar een stedelijke context waar omgaan met internet, tele-communicatiemiddelen enz... andere vertalingen vraagt van ethische richtlijnen.
Als we dan nog kunnen achterhalen hoe het scheppingsgedicht eerder als een metafoor kan worden opgevat en dat de feitelijke werkelijkheid van een andere orde is dan die beschreven dichterlijk bedoelde werkelijkheid, dan geloof ik dat we op de goede weg zijn.

----------


## Snowwhite

> Dialoog blijft het middel, geloof ik, om van elkaar te leren en uit te leggen waarom je iets zus of zo ziet en waarom niet


mee eens maarten!

----------


## Thermopylae

> Hij/Zij bestaat dus omdat het een wereldwijd probleem is, universeel en van alle tijden.
> 
> .



Wat is een wereldwijd probleem?

----------


## chirpy

> Wat is een wereldwijd probleem?


Het zoeken naar en het benoemen, interpreteren van datgene dat God genoemd wordt.

----------


## coucoutje

> Denk eens ernstig en redelijk na over deze vraag: 
> Hoe komt het dat jij in God gelooft of Allah en niet in boedha? 
> Hoe komt het dat jij niet diegene bent die Jezus als de zoon van God ziet? 
> Denk eens goed na hoe het komt dat je niet gelooft in een dansende olifant, die schaars gekleed rondloopt met verschillende poten (Vishnou) waar hindoes bij zweren als jij bij jouw profeet?
> 
> Hoe komt dat als je diep en ernstig gaat nadenken over deze fundamentele en redelijke vragen, tot een onthutsende en misschien wel 'ontwakende' vaststelling komt. En die je kan wakkerschudden uit een soort gelovige trance. 
> 
> Het antwoord is heel eenvoudig: omdat je niet in Calcutta bent geboren, want anders geloofde je nu in Vishnou.
> Of omdat je niet in Nepal geboren bent, anders ging je naar de tempel om offers te brengen aan boedha, zoals je ouders dat je hebben geleerd hoe je dat volgens de traditie moet doen.
> ...





allah zei wama khala9tou insa wa jina ila li ya3bodouni.......sada allah

----------


## maartenn100

Kan je dat vertalen?

----------


## Snowwhite

En ik heb de mensen en de djinn slechts tot Mijn aanbidding geschapen.

----------


## Charlus

> En ik heb de mensen en de djinn slechts tot Mijn aanbidding geschapen.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0pb7MYA1Go8]Ants busily dig tunnels in their little world.[/ame]

----------


## naam

> 



Zet hem ook ff bij die andere draad. Ronald denkt nog steeds dat mieren net zo intelligent zijn als mensen.

----------


## Snowwhite

Ik heb de video bekeken. Wat is je punt hier? In relatie tot de vertaling die ik voor Maarten gaf: En ik heb de mensen en de djinn slechts tot Mijn aanbidding geschapen.

----------


## maartenn100

Merci Snowwhite voor de vertaling. Charlus had het over mieren geloof ik. Die video lijkt daar verband mee te hebben.

----------


## Charlus

> Ik heb de video bekeken. Wat is je punt hier Baron? In relatie tot de vertaling die ik voor Maarten gaf: En ik heb de mensen en de djinn slechts tot Mijn aanbidding geschapen.


Punt is een groot woord in dit verband. Mogelijke lezingen:
Gelovigen en ongelovigen zijn de mieren, allen blind hun eigen tunnels gravend, zalig onwetend van het feit dat ze deel uitmaken van een 'ant farm'. Gelovigen denken dat god hen geopenbaard is, maar de maker van de ant farm heeft niets te maken met het opperwezen uit de woestijnreligies. 
- 
Alleen gelovigen zijn de mieren in de ant farm, met dit verschil dat ze beseffen er deel van uit te maken. Ze aanbidden de maker van de farm, die hem en hen alleen geschapen heeft teneinde zichzelf door mieren te laten aanbidden. Ongelovigen staan lacherig en elkaar aanstotend rond de ant farm.

----------


## ronald

> 


Sjoow...die doen dat ff sneller dan de Noord-Zuidlijn hier.... Scheelt zo te zien ook miljarden.....

----------


## Snowwhite

> Ongelovigen staan lacherig en elkaar aanstotend rond de ant farm.


Waarom zouden de toeschouwende mieren elkaar aanstoten en lachen? Hebben ze niets beters te doen? Moeten ze zichzelf niet nuttig maken? Waarom staan ze daar toe te kijken? Is dat 

A Omdat de toeschouwende mieren op een missie zijn. Als de gelovige mieren eenmaal begrijpen dat ze alles wat de farmmaker zegt figuurlijk moeten nemen en niet letterlijk en dat tunnelgraven wetenschappelijk gezien op geen enkele manier nut heeft, dan zullen ze het "licht" zien en zich samen met de miermetselaars kunnen scharen onder de nieuwe farm orde NFO.

B Omdat de toeschouwende mieren fascistisch zijn en een diepgewortelde haat hebben voor de gelovige tunnelgravende mieren.

C Omdat ze zich *m*ierlijk vervelen.

D Omdat ze gefascineerd zijn door de tunnelgravende mieren en ergens diep in hun hart de waarheid zien, en verlangen naar tunnelgraven, maar voor alsnog te trots zijn om dat toe te geven.

Wat denkt u *B*aron?

----------


## Charlus

> Waarom zouden de toeschouwende mieren elkaar aanstoten en lachen? Hebben ze niets beters te doen? Moeten ze zichzelf niet nuttig maken? Waarom staan ze daar toe te kijken? Is dat 
> 
> A Omdat de toeschouwende mieren op een missie zijn. Als de gelovige mieren eenmaal begrijpen dat ze alles wat de farmmaker zegt figuurlijk moeten nemen en niet letterlijk en dat tunnelgraven wetenschappelijk gezien op geen enkele manier nut heeft, dan zullen ze het "licht" zien en zich samen met de miermetselaars kunnen scharen onder de nieuwe farm orde NFO.
> 
> B Omdat de toeschouwende mieren fascistisch zijn en een diepgewortelde haat hebben voor de gelovige tunnelgravende mieren.
> 
> C Omdat ze zich *m*ierlijk vervelen.
> 
> D Omdat ze gefascineerd zijn door de tunnelgravende mieren en ergens diep in hun hart de waarheid zien, en verlangen naar tunnelgraven, maar voor alsnog te trots zijn om dat toe te geven.
> ...


A. Zou een mooi uitgangspunt zijn, maar is niet realistisch. Met robotisch handelende en denkende mieren valt nu eenmaal weinig te beginnen.
B. Daarvoor zijn de tunnelgravers te aandoenlijk en lachwekkend.
C. Speelt wel een rol.
D. Ja, tenminste het deel tot "mieren". Vwb. het vervolg: terugval naar een pr-cognitieve fase waarin alle moeilijke vragen door sprookjes beantwoord worden, kan niet gezond zijn. 

Gokje: jij denkt B. en D., misschien met een snufje C., waarbij B. mede wordt gevoed door de heimelijke jaloezie en misplaatste trots van D.

----------


## Snowwhite

Het hangt van de toeschouwende mier in kwestie af.

----------


## Thermopylae

Zitten jullie nou nog steeds te mieren?!  :Smilie:

----------


## Snowwhite

Hey Therm Long time no see

----------


## Thermopylae

Hallo Sneeuwwitje, alles goed?
Ik had geen notificatie e-mail ontvangen van dit onderwerp. Ik dacht vanmorgen ik ga eens kijken bij de religie-onderwerpen, of mijn discussiemaatjes nog ergens mee bezig zijn, en zag toen je reactie.

Ik zie dat jullie nu flink bezig zijn in het onderwerp beperking van de vrijheid van meningsuiting.

----------


## Snowwhite

Ha die therm,

Alhamdoelillah (Thank God) 

Ja inderdaad we zijn naar beperking van vrijheid van meningsuiting "verhuisd".
LOL

Groetjes Snow

----------


## paddy

Wat verbaast me in deze post die handelt over GELOOF EN GOD/ALLAH is het geweldige aantal reacties (26.460...); Blijkbaar voor vele forumers speelt religie een voornaamste rol in hun leven...

Toch de kernvraag is:
HEB JE RELIGIE NODIG OM EEN STELSEL NORMEN EN WAARDEN TE ONTWIKKELEN die je in staat stellen om als waardevolle burger aan het maatschappelijk leven deel te nemen.

Door de eeuwen heen het antwoord is steeds NEEEEE geweesd: zie daar, ik kan tenminste even veel waardige, niet geweldadige burgers onder de 'ongelovigen' als onder de 'gelovigen' vinden...

Niemand heeft deze materie beter behandeld dan Spinoza in zijn 'Ethica', in een tijd waarin de rk-kerk huis hield in Europa, in een verschrikkelijke manier (Inquisitie)...
Groetjes, Paddy

----------


## maartenn100

Dank u Paddy voor de verheldering. Ik vrees dat het echter weinig indruk maakt. Trouwens, het gaat allang niet meer over het geloof in God, maar over de intelligentie van mieren. Vraag me niet hoe het komt, maar toch is het zo.

----------


## Snowwhite

Hallo Paddy,

Ik zie dat je nu eindelijk aan het "integreren" bent en in de diverse topics komt. Hoewel ik het niet met je eens bent, is toch al een stapje in de goede richting en beter dan een monoloog afsteken! Alleen is maar alleen niet waar?

We zitten op dit moment het meest te discussieren in:

*beperkingen van de vrijheid van meningsuiting* 

Daar is de "happening".

----------


## Charlus

> Wat verbaast me in deze post die handelt over GELOOF EN GOD/ALLAH is het geweldige aantal reacties (26.460...); Blijkbaar voor vele forumers speelt religie een voornaamste rol in hun leven...
> 
> Toch de kernvraag is:
> HEB JE RELIGIE NODIG OM EEN STELSEL NORMEN EN WAARDEN TE ONTWIKKELEN die je in staat stellen om als waardevolle burger aan het maatschappelijk leven deel te nemen.
> 
> Door de eeuwen heen het antwoord is steeds NEEEEE geweesd: zie daar, ik kan tenminste even veel waardige, niet geweldadige burgers onder de 'ongelovigen' als onder de 'gelovigen' vinden...
> 
> Niemand heeft deze materie beter behandeld dan Spinoza in zijn 'Ethica', in een tijd waarin de rk-kerk huis hield in Europa, in een verschrikkelijke manier (Inquisitie)...
> Groetjes, Paddy


Natuurlijk is daar geen religie voor nodig. Het zou niet best wezen. Is deze vraag niet veel eerder in dit topic aan de orde geweest? Thermopylae heeft er het nodige over geschreven, zo staat me bij. 
Er valt wel iets voor te zeggen dat _ondanks_ het stagnerende effect van religies en hun aktieve tegenwerking (elke afwijking van de traditie is een potentiel risico op geloofsafval) de mensheid in de loop der geschiedenis enige vooruitgang heeft geboekt. In het beste geval ontbrak het religies aan de benodigde wereldlijke macht om veel schade aan te kunnen richten of hadden ze om andere redenen geen noemenswaardige invloed op de maatschappij.

----------


## maartenn100

> Wat verbaast me in deze post die handelt over GELOOF EN GOD/ALLAH is het geweldige aantal reacties (26.460...); Blijkbaar voor vele forumers speelt religie een voornaamste rol in hun leven...
> 
> Toch de kernvraag is:
> HEB JE RELIGIE NODIG OM EEN STELSEL NORMEN EN WAARDEN TE ONTWIKKELEN die je in staat stellen om als waardevolle burger aan het maatschappelijk leven deel te nemen.
> 
> Door de eeuwen heen het antwoord is steeds NEEEEE geweesd: zie daar, ik kan tenminste even veel waardige, niet geweldadige burgers onder de 'ongelovigen' als onder de 'gelovigen' vinden...
> 
> Niemand heeft deze materie beter behandeld dan Spinoza in zijn 'Ethica', in een tijd waarin de rk-kerk huis hield in Europa, in een verschrikkelijke manier (Inquisitie)...
> Groetjes, Paddy


Goede vraag. Volgens mij kunnen religieuze teksten wel inspireren. (sommige religieuze teksten). Ze kunnen je hart raken. (sommige zinnen) En dus motiveren om je moreel te gedragen.
Terwijl een docent ethiek of moraal je vooral een neutrale beschrijving zal kunnen geven van de eigenschappen van een moraal. Hoe ethiek anders ingevuld wordt afhankelijk van de tijdsgeest en cultuur. En hoe zelfs binnen een cultuur subculturen bestaan met verschillen qua ethische regels.
Maar ook niet-religieuze teksten die mensen tot een bepaalde ethische gedraging aansporen, kunnen inspireren.
Fantasie is vaak ook een drijfveer voor gedrag. Kijk maar naar helden in films en de moraal die eruit wordt meegegeven. Verhalen inspireren mensen.

----------


## datwasikdus

wij geloven dus wij denken niet na

geloof maakt meer kapot dan je lief is

cultuur maakt meer kapot dan je lief is

allah is machtig, en wij zij slaafs

----------

